# What's bothering you?



## Sanaki (Apr 30, 2014)

Just say what's on your mind and help others.


Don't spam the thread with off topic discussions.
Don't bash people for venting.
Respect everybody here and only give constructive help.
Put anything that's very triggering in a spoiler, such as talk of eating disorders or mental disorders. Use common sense and judgement for this one.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 30, 2014)

People.


----------



## Hot (May 1, 2014)

Professors and Redditors. 

Not really. I just wanted to rhyme.


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

Fights.


----------



## cherche (May 1, 2014)

a headache.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 1, 2014)

Pretty much people in general XD
and the person who usually puts up with my ranting is gone at the moment and so much is happening. I feel like my life is changing too much around me.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 1, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Pretty much people in general XD
> and the person who usually puts up with my ranting is gone at the moment and so much is happening. I feel like my life is changing too much around me.


aww poor mewms you can always vent here >~<


----------



## U s a g i (May 1, 2014)

People. Being socially awkward irl and online and not having any friends. ; A;
Just depression in general lol. blah. -scurries off-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 1, 2014)

hyda said:


> People. Being socially awkward irl and online and not having any friends. ; A;
> Just depression in general lol. blah. -scurries off-


I-i thought we were friends ( ；?Д｀)
HYDAAAAA
GET BACK HERE SO I CAN LOVE YOUUUUUUUU ( ?θ｀)ノ
Maybe we can all vent together ; ; like a happy fun time venting succession ~!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 1, 2014)

My skin. ;w;


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

I was also bashing on Frozen.. I watched it and now I kinda like it LOL SO THATS BOTHERING ME


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

People :/
Not bullies but just watching people


----------



## Zeiro (May 1, 2014)

i went shopping and saw really cute boots but they were like $90 so i didn't get them

i need new boots mine are like falling apart


----------



## doctor creeper (May 1, 2014)

I have to make a phone call to reschedule my therapy appointment and I _hate_ talking on the phone.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Oh and frozen, people are still blogging about it.


----------



## Hot (May 1, 2014)

My hair. I cut about 3 inches off of it and it's still just like. Ugh.


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

When I cut my hair back in March I was so pissed about how I took off like 4 inches, but I had to cause it was dead.


----------



## kite (May 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i went shopping and saw really cute boots but they were like $90 so i didn't get them
> 
> i need new boots mine are like falling apart



Same, I wore my boots today and realized they were 2 years old. :I

I just need new shoes in general lol


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

I had the best weekend ever with a special lady in big bear like something straight out of a fantasy novel and now coming back to reality just sucks.


----------



## Miya902 (May 1, 2014)

My boyfriend of 6 years, hasnt texted or called me in over a week.. Im worried and miss him deeply. We use to text 24/7 but since he lives so far away I cant just go visit him to see whats up and if he's okay..


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

my life is falling apart, i hate myself, i hate my family, i hate my life.
i am never happy and i get mad at everyone for stupid reasons, i just look for excuses to hate people/have people hate me, because i do not think i am worthy of having friends, because i am a horrible person.
i wake up every morning with no reason to get out of bed and i go to sleep trying to find a reason to wake up.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2014)

Parents, and school drowning me in work.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2014)

Parents


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 1, 2014)

My job. I got a job I really like, and the location is good and I even found a rent house, but well... What bother me is my own confident. I am afraid, what coming up next in my life? Will I do good in my job? Will I be happy and like my future? I feel lost and I doesn't know what my future will be make me afraid....and this is bothering me right now cause I am really scare, will I do good?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> my life is falling apart, i hate myself, i hate my family, i hate my life.
> i am never happy and i get mad at everyone for stupid reasons, i just look for excuses to hate people/have people hate me, because i do not think i am worthy of having friends, because i am a horrible person.
> i wake up every morning with no reason to get out of bed and i go to sleep trying to find a reason to wake up.



I feel you >< just one thing different is I don't want to wake up not knowing what happen tomorrow. I need spoiler in my life!


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I feel you >< just one thing different is I don't want to wake up not knowing what happen tomorrow. I need spoiler in my life!



not trying to be rude but no you dont, please dont try empathize with me - my situation is entirely different to yours, and we do not deal with it the same


----------



## Prisma (May 1, 2014)

having the person i love most ignore me like i don't exist and espically right when i need him most and my birthdays coming up...
Getting a minor leg injury and not being able to walk very much
Getting hit in the eye by a heated hard piece of cloth went directly into it
Having my friends ignore me as well

;;....-scurries into hiding-


----------



## RhinoK (May 1, 2014)

A lot of personal problems
My ****ty 13th ( )))) )
Not knowing if I'll walk again or get worse
The fact I literally have no irl friends and I bully my exfriend woops
I have a problem where I like making the people i love upset and that probably explains how I got told to kms and had jokes about my dad being made bc I said 'sup *****cakes' to a girl who was my 'girl bff' (barf)
My home visit... which'll either tell me what adjustments need to be made to the house or if i need to move (great.)
Losing everyone like damn i sound like a white girl
Im way too violent and i like pain in recieving and giving 


Idk i was explaining everything in detail but this is enough i suppose


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

everyone needs to hang in there ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

my whole life..


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 1, 2014)

School and whether my current group actually like me and consider me a friend..


----------



## Poppyann (May 1, 2014)

The fact that I didnt make it to an important lecture because I've been prescribed meds that are too strong for me and one side affect is anxiety (which I get anyway) and I had a huge anxiety attack for like 5 hours. now I feel really spaced out and like crap. like really really ****ty. 

oh and the fact that when I get like this I spend a hella load of money to try and make myself feel better and i have about a million tabs open and it'll only make me feel worse later on.


----------



## Hot (May 1, 2014)

My neck. I have a habit of always looking down in school and my neck always makes these awful cracking noises whenever I put it up and turn it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Reenhard's art is kinda bothering me, It's all sorts of wrong when he draws himself with his waifu ._.

That gasmask fet tho.


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2014)

*the songs we havve to learn for choir are so annoyin
songs include 'god gavve me you' by that guy from the vvoice, 'bravve' by sara whats her face, some glee song, 'radioactive' and some other ones
god gavve me you and bravve especially make me angry
the only ones i like are happy and applause and its just. GHHHH*


----------



## iamnothyper (May 1, 2014)

finals. final projects. acne. school. life. people.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 1, 2014)

I shouldn't be bother by this but...It really annoyed me when someone trying to act like they re good in something when in fact, they don't. I have a friend who tried to show off to me on how hardcore gamer he once is, but from all I knew about him, he don't game as much as I did, I played online game (quit), pc game (cause no more online for me), various 3ds games, PS game, PSP game and for genre I go for bloody, gory, violent, simulation,puzzle, relaxing boring or even the 3 generation of Sims. He played none except buying some game key but end up not playing at all(with excuses) and bough ACNL with me but quit after a month and half and he telling me he is a hardcore gamer who wants to get Alienware for gaming lol when I told him it is not necessary he backfire me lol~ Probably I shouldn't care but really bothersome when somebody acting all smarties when you know they are not! xD


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 1, 2014)

anxiety/stomach ache


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 1, 2014)

The peoples in my head


----------



## puppy (May 1, 2014)

i should have stayed after school today to do a quiz i missed last week but i didnt feel like it so im probably going to get a 0


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2014)

everything.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 1, 2014)

HOMEWORK


----------



## Cazqui (May 1, 2014)

I didn't get to see sempai( my crush) much at all today.


----------



## radical6 (May 1, 2014)

im usually a straight A student but recently my grades have been dropping.. i mean i guess its because ive been stressed out lately so. half of me wants to bring my grades back up and the other half of me just wants to fail and let everything go because i cant really care for school sometimes. idk

ive also been pretty angry/upset and im VERY tired. i sleep in like at least 2 classes everyday. i dont know why im so tired. i go to bed early and eat and im still sleepy


----------



## yosugay (May 1, 2014)

Money troubles


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 1, 2014)

Where do I start, aha...?


----------



## heichou (May 1, 2014)

i have homework i should be doing but,,,


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

This hot chocolate sitting in front of me is taking too long to cool.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (May 1, 2014)

Homework for six AP classes. Not fun.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 1, 2014)

I've started to wear ankle weights during my walks to make my legs a bit stronger, but since I've just started, I'm a bit sore.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (May 1, 2014)

jazzy_jamie said:


> Homework for six AP classes. Not fun.



HOW ARE YOU EVEN ALIVE WITH 6 AP CLASSES WHAT. Good luck on AP Tests next week. T-T


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (May 1, 2014)

Finals. Like seriously an algebra and then pre AP biology right after?  (Not to mention all the tiny quizzes, homework, and major projects they add to it). But it is the end of the year, so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (May 1, 2014)

Fudgenuggets said:


> HOW ARE YOU EVEN ALIVE WITH 6 AP CLASSES WHAT. Good luck on AP Tests next week. T-T



Thanks LOL. I seriously don't know how I'm alive right now, but it's almost over.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 1, 2014)

Friends. Lost one last summer who has for whatever reason, decided to start being very arrogant, mean, and has become very fond of making me look like an idiot at any chance he gets. However he still sporadically becomes a good person now and again. I just want him to be my friend again but I guess he is set in his ways. This has been troubling me for a long, long time. I have posted about it on here before too... But I just can't seem to just not care, I only have 2 close friends right now, but he was my closest.

The weird thing is, is we are both guys, and we were rediculously close for a couple of guys, probably the closest you can be without being gay. xD

I just can't seem to get over how fast he "betrayed" me and how sudden it was. I just get angered whenever I see him because of how betrayed I feel. He went from "You are seriously the only friend I have" and such, to all of a sudden running away and spending all of his time with that annoying group of delinquent guys in our grade who we always picked on for being dbags. Eugh.


----------



## averylee97 (May 1, 2014)

Whew. There's a lot about one situation with my parents. Nothing relationship-ruining, just wishing I could be in two places at once.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 1, 2014)

Teeth fillings. I'm currently scooping ice cream into my mouth, and it still hurts. It's been 4 hours - urgh.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 1, 2014)

I have an algebra test tomorrow and I'm screwed because I didn't study. I'm such an idiot. >.<


----------



## kite (May 2, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Friends. Lost one last summer who has for whatever reason, decided to start being very arrogant, mean, and has become very fond of making me look like an idiot at any chance he gets. However he still sporadically becomes a good person now and again. I just want him to be my friend again but I guess he is set in his ways. This has been troubling me for a long, long time. I have posted about it on here before too... But I just can't seem to just not care, I only have 2 close friends right now, but he was my closest.
> 
> The weird thing is, is we are both guys, and we were rediculously close for a couple of guys, probably the closest you can be without being gay. xD
> 
> I just can't seem to get over how fast he "betrayed" me and how sudden it was. I just get angered whenever I see him because of how betrayed I feel. He went from "You are seriously the only friend I have" and such, to all of a sudden running away and spending all of his time with that annoying group of delinquent guys in our grade who we always picked on for being dbags. Eugh.



I know the feels, this year would've been our 10 year friendship anniversary. I split with a friend who used to be there for me, to not being there for me at all and being inconsiderate multiple times. So I left, though it wasn't easy letting go of such a long friendship. I don't care about what she felt towards me afterwards because I was already done with her... Actually, I lied. I still care. But I don't ever want to be friends with her again. I _do_ want her to be happy, just without me in the picture. And I, without her. Let's just leave it at that.

Anyway, I think you could use some reading on the 5 stages of grief. It helped me understand my emotions when I was in the anger stage. I went straight from anger, to depression, then acceptance. Maybe it can help you understand your grief too.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard's art is kinda bothering me, It's all sorts of wrong when he draws himself with his waifu ._.
> 
> That gasmask fet tho.



if it bothers you so much, go talk to her face-to-face
imo I really love those "wrong" drawings, they're very passionate and entertaining
and there's no porno in them, which makes them not against the rules


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 2, 2014)

Sigh... Funny how I find this thread right when I'm feeling like utter crap ;w; So today's my birthday. Normally that'd be a great thing, no? Well, this year, it's not. I've been in a lot of pain recently and I just got out of the hospital last night. I'm still in pain that spikes at times. Also, my parents either forgot or don't care about my birthday. They haven't been talking about it or anything. I mean, they planned a rehearsal for a musical my dad is directing for tonight. And my family has this tradition. We all get up super early, before we do anything else and wake up the birthday person to the Birthday song by The Beatles. That didn't happen and my brother is getting ready for school already. So I guess they forgot... Now, this usually would be a time when people would expect a surprise party, but we don't even have any money. Literally, my parents have $5 to their name right now. So there's no way they could afford a party or even presents. 

I thought last year sucked. No party, just me and my best friend at the mall. I think this year tops it though. I won't even get to spend it with my best friend because he lives 2 hours away now and has school today :c

I dunno, I guess I should just be grateful I'm alive or whatever, but it's just been really hard to act positive lately ;w;

Sorry for this long rant/post. I guess I should stop feeling sorry for myself...


----------



## debinoresu (May 2, 2014)

my geometry eoi (and my entire classes') were invalidated bc they didnt cover up the posters on the wall of the library computer lab that told us to read and just had pictures of people holding books. even though the state department rules them as not academically dishonest nor did they aid us in any way on the test, they still invalidated them.

I made a 54/55. im a little bit pissed

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Sigh... Funny how I find this thread right when I'm feeling like utter crap ;w; So today's my birthday. Normally that'd be a great thing, no? Well, this year, it's not. I've been in a lot of pain recently and I just got out of the hospital last night. I'm still in pain that spikes at times. Also, my parents either forgot or don't care about my birthday. They haven't been talking about it or anything. I mean, they planned a rehearsal for a musical my dad is directing for tonight. And my family has this tradition. We all get up super early, before we do anything else and wake up the birthday person to the Birthday song by The Beatles. That didn't happen and my brother is getting ready for school already. So I guess they forgot... Now, this usually would be a time when people would expect a surprise party, but we don't even have any money. Literally, my parents have $5 to their name right now. So there's no way they could afford a party or even presents.
> 
> I thought last year sucked. No party, just me and my best friend at the mall. I think this year tops it though. I won't even get to spend it with my best friend because he lives 2 hours away now and has school today :c
> 
> ...



oh my god that sucks so bad D: happy birthday!! if I get access to my comp today ill draw you a present, if not ill give you a diff gift!


----------



## Hot (May 2, 2014)

Everybody. I can't explain it, really. Also the fact that today isn't a half day. Gosh - I'm not prepared for 4 tests.


----------



## Kaireevee (May 2, 2014)

That ebay deliveries take a long time >:{


----------



## Murray (May 2, 2014)

When I've been having a bad day everything bothers me


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Eh today's been alright, Just bothering that I'm getting into Pokemon a tad too much.



staticistic1114 said:


> if it bothers you so much, go talk to her face-to-face
> imo I really love those "wrong" drawings, they're very passionate and entertaining
> and there's no porno in them, which makes them not against the rules


It's disturbing, I'm not saying I'm disliking or finding it weird because I thought it's pornographic (Okay, the breasts on his grillfriend are quite awkward but besides that)
And I have nothing against love or passion, as I said it's _awkward_ to look at.

You didn't need to make this post, Thank you.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> oh my god that sucks so bad D: happy birthday!! if I get access to my comp today ill draw you a present, if not ill give you a diff gift!



Omg you're so sweet ;w; ily okay? <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> It's disturbing, I'm not saying I'm disliking or finding it weird because I thought it's pornographic (Okay, the breasts on his grillfriend are quite awkward but besides that)
> And I have nothing against love or passion, as I said it's _awkward_ to look at.
> 
> You didn't need to make this post, Thank you.



if its too "awkward" then don't look at them
and there are many posts you made directed to me that were unneeded, but I didn't complain Thank you


----------



## miko (May 2, 2014)

Weather.  I'm sick of the rain. :/


----------



## cherche (May 2, 2014)

pulled an unintentional allnighter and now it's late enough that i need to make myself stay up for about 9 more hours or mess up my sleep schedule even more than normal.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 2, 2014)

The fact that the next episode of Mekakucity Actors isn't out until tommorow and chapter 24 of the manga has too much kanji for me to read it


#firstworldproblems XD


----------



## Javocado (May 2, 2014)

This hot so-cal weather oh and I dont have enough room for Costeau...AGAIN.


----------



## yosugay (May 2, 2014)

My cat


----------



## RhinoK (May 2, 2014)

idk i just told to stab myself by some boy i dont even know and then he claimed i was bisexual???

like idk why it's bothering me so much but it is


----------



## sodappend (May 2, 2014)

IB exams


----------



## SlaughterShy (May 3, 2014)

The bug bite on my leg. It's awful.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 3, 2014)

I have diarrhea and I'm afraid that if I fart, I may **** myself.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

pistachio shells.


----------



## yosugay (May 3, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I have diarrhea and I'm afraid that if I fart, I may **** myself.



happened to me plenty of times


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I have diarrhea and I'm afraid that if I fart, I may **** myself.



this post


----------



## Hot (May 3, 2014)

I'm at my father and his girlfriend's house because my mother's is undergoing renovation. There's this faint squeaky/chirpy/steamy noise and I don't know if it's one of those owls that hang around here, a mouse, or if I'm just going crazy.


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

That Cent and Gallows might ban me 0.o

Someone help me!!! *Hides*


----------



## Darumy (May 5, 2014)

That I have 50 something paragraphs to write by tomorrow and that I had more than a weekend to write them, but ended up waiting until now and am still typing on this forum.


I want to get hit by a truck AHAAHAHAH


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2014)

My bosses bother me. But then again, that's the usual.


----------



## radical6 (May 5, 2014)

my leg is fricking bothering me i can barely walk and i scraped it so bad and its so annoying and ugly and it stings so much and uuuugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

My teacher who is moving our group works and papersssss ah


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 5, 2014)

My lack of SD card reader. It is _so_ annoying uploading the screenshots to FB, then downloading them to my computer and it takes forever.


----------



## Hot (May 5, 2014)

I just bit my inner lip and heard this cracking sound. Gosh, that was disgusting. Seems to happen a lot when I chew gum.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

Vaati said:


> That Cent and Gallows might ban me 0.o
> 
> Someone help me!!! *Hides*



*hides you in my mouth*


----------



## MintTea (May 5, 2014)

I finished all the books I took with me for the holidays. :c (and I ain't got no money to buy some more books kill meeeh)


----------



## Hot (May 6, 2014)

Again, living in a temporary house. There are these elementary kids who since 5 hours ago who are yelling, being ghetto and won't shut up. They're right in the back of my window, too.


----------



## Reenhard (May 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard's art is kinda bothering me, It's all sorts of wrong when he draws himself with his waifu ._.
> 
> That gasmask fet tho.



To make it clear here. Reenhard and Jeanette is just OC's. My name is not Reenhard its just my OC and username. So...pppft this is awkward 


and...

*cough cough Im acutally a woman cough cough*


----------



## Kildor (May 14, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> To make it clear here. Reenhard and Jeanette is just OC's. My name is not Reenhard its just my OC and username. So...pppft this is awkward
> 
> 
> and...
> ...



Finally came out, huh? It's like only four people knew. I don't really think this helped your case against Hyogo though ^~^"


----------



## Reenhard (May 14, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Finally came out, huh? It's like only four people knew. I don't really think this helped your case against Hyogo though ^~^"



Meh, it has always said in my profile I was a woman from the beggining.


----------



## jiheishou (May 14, 2014)

My bickering parents.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

I'm unemployed and it's killing me! I've been trying so hard to get a job somewhere, anywhere!


----------



## Cudon (May 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard's art is kinda bothering me, It's all sorts of wrong when he draws himself with his waifu ._.
> 
> That gasmask fet tho.


It's pretty damn bad when you get the persons gender wrong. Reenhard, the user is a FEMALE. The characters she draws are her and her boyfriends animal crossing ocs. The female she draws is her boyfriends oc, and the male is hers. Also why do you mention gas mask fetish? Just because the character is wearing one doesn't make it a fetish, and not just that the character is her boyfriends oc so it's his choice for her to have one.


----------



## Punchies (May 14, 2014)

College stuff -.-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 14, 2014)

Sad stuffz XD just sad stuffz
i dont really like to talk about things like really bother me, mostly because i'd rather not bother more people with my stupid problems. But lately I've just been having a lot of sudicidal thoughts and i guess I'm just kind of scared. When i told my mom about it she instantly broke into tears saying how she failed as a parent.


MEH, THATS TOO DEPRESSING FOR TBT XD
but in first world problems news, my mortal enemy of a math teacher is back at school today from throat surgery, meaning hes more angry then usual XD


----------



## Sanaki (May 14, 2014)

Break ups.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2014)

Look, I'm sick and tired of people attempting to bait me so here I am, I'm biting so hard on your fishing rod right now.

1. I don't look onto profiles to find out someones gender, If I become their friend, It's fairly obvious to know, I've been kind of backed away from Reenhard so I don't bother clicking her profile to check for something gender related.

2. I don't hate Reenhard, I just find her use for big breasts on AC characters a tad...well weird, I don't hate her art. Just makes me feel a little awks lol.

3. I didn't exactly know who made who, calm your tatas.

Stop trying to cause problems for me okay? If you guys really have to cause additional stress, Do it to me via PM because this thread doesn't need anymore bull**** about something I said.

Jesus.


----------



## Reenhard (May 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Look, I'm sick and tired of people attempting to bait me so here I am, I'm biting so hard on your fishing rod right now.
> 
> 1. I don't look onto profiles to find out someones gender, If I become their friend, It's fairly obvious to know, I've been kind of backed away from Reenhard so I don't bother clicking her profile to check for something gender related.
> 
> ...




I do understand you might not look up theirs gender from the first place. But I find it weird that you talk about me in that way so yeah  I am sorry for upsetting you by asking why. Everyone has theirs art style and this happens to be mines... Ive seen way worse with boobs if you ask me. But please don't say things that arent true unless you talk to me and not behind my back.


----------



## Hot (May 14, 2014)

Ugh. AP finals are here. I didn't even notice - this year went by really fast.


----------



## Blockmayus (May 14, 2014)

Ill put it under a spoiler because it involves talking about grown men + young women so... its nothing graphic or anything, I just know this topic might make some people feel uncomfortable!



Spoiler



I spent like 40 minutes of my english course (English is not my first language btw) discussing with two grown men, my teacher and a classmate, why staring at women for long periods of time is not ok, much less if there is a huge gap between the age of the guy staring and the unassuming girl. Having to hear a bunch of grown up men talk about how "Its just that we cant control ourselves! If a woman is beautiful you HAVE to look at them!" is just gross. 

It all started when one of my classmates talked about an old teacher of his?s who was 85 and liked to stare at his female students... and they excused the old teacher?s behaviour as if it was the most normal and natural thing to happen!

I was just way too grossed out by the whole situation and their unwillingness to acept that they where being creepy.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 14, 2014)

My chest is bruised and it almost hurts to breathe.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 14, 2014)

stressed because I'm transferring a big college next year from my community college and need to take out student loans and yes sorry I just needed to say that *hides under blanket*


----------



## Cou (May 14, 2014)

School, really. That's where all my worries are.


----------



## blackroserandom (May 14, 2014)

This whole situation with my S/O (significant other) and my parents. Basically, been with my S/O for little more than 4 years, he wants me to move in with him. Cool beans, but he lives in another state. And not only that but my Dad's health has been on the decline for the past year or so and it would be just sooo selfish of me to just think of my happiness. Leaving would crush my Pop but not leaving will crush my S/O. I'm just stuck between a rock and a hard place...**Eats cookie to feel better**


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 14, 2014)

dont worry about me ^^


----------



## Titi (May 14, 2014)

My business ethics and macroeconomics exams tomorrow.


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2014)

I have no "happy" pills!


----------



## Ricardo (May 15, 2014)

That the weather keeps changing. Last week we were in the 70s (F) and had some rain. This week we had 90s and one 100 day. And now next week we are back to the 70s. 

Also I have to start studying for my Geography and Calculus finals next week.


----------



## meo (May 15, 2014)

Sore and swollen.
Had all four wisdom teeth surgically removed a month ago. One area healed over but never fully healed inside I guess...so two days ago they recut into the gum and scrapped everything out to restart the healing process. Such fun...


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

Something bothering me right now is that my toy department is probably a mess.

I'm twitching.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 15, 2014)

My fatigue...


----------



## JellofishXD (May 15, 2014)

umm bothering???
nothng serious just thst I dont have zucker n my town he ma last dreamy


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> umm bothering???
> nothng serious just thst I dont have zucker n my town he ma last dreamy



My sister had Zucker in boxes yesterday. Too bad I didn't see this before she voided him.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2014)

boys r botherin me r/n


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> boys r botherin me r/n



Guy troubles, Jake? I've been there.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> Guy troubles, Jake? I've been there.



GUY TROUBLES. 24/7.


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> GUY TROUBLES. 24/7.



have you tried blowing them all up? chemical warhead perhaps?


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> have you tried blowing them all up? chemical warhead perhaps?



yes and i have also tried blowing myself up


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 15, 2014)

I have a co-worker that grates on my nerves. It has gotten to the point where even hearing her whiny voice is like nails on a chalkboard. It makes me want to stab myself in the eye with a pen. Normally I don't have to deal with her, but she ended up on this same project with me and I've had to deal with her on a daily basis for the last month straight. My sanity is running very thin now. I'm glad this project is over, because I don't know if I could survive dealing with her much longer.

I think if I ever get put on the same project with her again, I have to find an excuse to tell my boss why I can't deal with this.


----------



## Hot (May 15, 2014)

I'm debating in my head on whether I should sleep in, skip annual exams and do them next year, or just go ahead and fail 'em this year.


----------



## Gusmanak (May 15, 2014)

My mom's been making feel like a 2-year-old lately.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> I'm debating in my head on whether I should sleep in, skip annual exams and do them next year, or just go ahead and fail 'em this year.



id rather go and fail/_*pass*_ them but that's just me


----------



## Hot (May 15, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> id rather go and fail/_*pass*_ them but that's just me


Yeah. I don't test well when I only have an hour of sleep but that's just me.
So it's decided: I'm sleeping in.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> Yeah. I don't test well when I only have an hour of sleep but that's just me.
> So it's decided: I'm sleeping in.



holy -- 1hr of sleep, ok that's understandable. go sleep in, I wouldn't be able to function right either lol


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 15, 2014)

An oral presentation I have tomorrow :/ Wish it was straight up so I could get it over and done with but nope gotta wait around the entire day...


----------



## RhinoK (May 15, 2014)

I can't sleep
And when I do sleep I wet the bed
I sound like a lil kid but I'm mature for my age!!!


----------



## Moose (May 15, 2014)

I'm sick


----------



## Cudon (May 15, 2014)

Depression is a bish :u


----------



## Brackets (May 15, 2014)

Hmm let's think
My 'friends' are *****y and exclude me from things
My boyfriend is suicidal
And I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail medical school


fml


----------



## Hot (May 15, 2014)

The fact that my school's lunch periods are 65 minutes long. I don't even eat or talk to people either, so it's just me sitting there and looking at my phone (Cause it'd be weird if I looked anywhere else).


----------



## Brackets (May 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> The fact that my school'a lunch periods are 65 minutes long. I don't even eat or talk to people either, so it's just me sitting there and looking at my phone (Cause it'd be weird if I looked anywhere else).



Does your school have a library? Maybe you could pass your time doing some work, that's what I do at the hospital when my friends aren't about.


----------



## Hot (May 15, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Does your school have a library? Maybe you could pass your time doing some work, that's what I do at the hospital when my friends aren't about.


Yeah, we have a library. We just don't have a librarian. You just reminded me that I could go to the AP/M lab to do that as well. So yeah. Thanks.


----------



## Cudon (May 15, 2014)

Cold said:


> The fact that my school'a lunch periods are 65 minutes long. I don't even eat or talk to people either, so it's just me sitting there and looking at my phone (Cause it'd be weird if I looked anywhere else).


Same problem, except I play emulators on my phone & I only have a 30 - 20 min lunch periods


----------



## Gusmanak (May 15, 2014)

Hallie, my friends exclude me a lot to, though when i'm actually part of something they're doing we're fine


----------



## Cudon (May 15, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Hmm let's think
> My 'friends' are *****y and exclude me from things
> My boyfriend is suicidal
> And I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail medical school
> ...


I feel ya on the friend one. My besties, who I thank god am not in the same school with anymore used to exclude me alot aswell. They have really different tastes and liked to choke me with their opinions & since there were 3 of us and I was the only one who didn't like the same things they pretty much teamed up together and always abandoned me. They would call me 'heartless' for being a calm person who never was interested in the same stuff as they were and such.


----------



## Improv (May 15, 2014)

that i'm probably going to be in the office all day tomorrow trying to worm my way out of a damn suspension.

I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2014)

my brother (24/7) I love school I dont want summer break


----------



## Darumy (May 15, 2014)

I want to draw something I'm actually proud of.


----------



## xxDianaxx (May 15, 2014)

Nothing actually summer holidays coming up can't wait going to Spain xD


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

I've got no 'LUDES!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah, but seriously though...I guess I wish I had some alcohol or something..idk I was just looking for a reason to post that.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 16, 2014)

sleep-deprived pls send halpp


----------



## Prisma (May 16, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> sleep-deprived pls send halpp



I rescueeeee youuu -throws blankets and pillows at you- sleeeeeeep >:/ 

Im sleep deprived too ;; and my arm is killing me. And im dying from lack of sleep help


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 16, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I rescueeeee youuu -throws blankets and pillows at you- sleeeeeeep >:/
> 
> Im sleep deprived too ;; and my arm is killing me. And im dying from lack of sleep help



;A; -suffocated by blankets and pillows- its 4am here, cant sleep D: -throws painkillers and icepacks at you- NURTURE YOUR ARM


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2014)

I want to die someone punch me just in the face pls.


If u pm me I will pay for ur airfare and giv u my address just so u can do it!!


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 16, 2014)

My cousin. He pisses me off.  This week my 78 year old great-aunt was sick with a really bad flu. He asks her to cut some chicken for him. Seriously?! You can't go out to the kitchen get a knife and do it yourself?! You should be the one getting things for her not the other way around. She gives him money/her pain medicine pills too. My aunt isn't too good on her feet and has fallen quite a few times. Last time she fell he didn't even bother to check on her. Its a good thing she doesn't live alone with him. The next day after her fall he was asking her to cook him eggs. Selfish b*******.

Just need to rant, that is all.


----------



## CheriTricia (May 16, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 16, 2014)

social anxiety and just anxiety in general,


----------



## Brackets (May 16, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> social anxiety and just anxiety in general,



I feel you


----------



## Sanaki (May 16, 2014)

How tired I am at school. .-.


----------



## Chiarasu (May 16, 2014)

How there are people at work who don't mind talking behind people's backs. -.-


----------



## Farobi (May 16, 2014)

If i should watch Godzilla or not


----------



## Sumia (May 16, 2014)

Art history of Middle Ages exam, for 2nd of June...face to face with the teacher. I don't know why but I have big troubles to study this period. And I'm really not at ease at all with this teacher. At all. Get anxiety just thinking about it er.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 16, 2014)

kinda grumped because I don't have my wii so I ca't play melee for a few days...


----------



## Hot (May 16, 2014)

There's nothing to do on the weekends, but there's a lot to do on weekdays.


----------



## Skky (May 16, 2014)

Just looked in the fridge to see that my sister ate my chocolate bunny ;_;


----------



## Improv (May 16, 2014)

People in general are getting on my nerves. I'm 100% done with school, literally not caring about my grades at all.
Goodbye National Honors Society.. .


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

Darumy said:


> That I have 50 something paragraphs to write by tomorrow and that I had more than a weekend to write them, but ended up waiting until now and am still typing on this forum.
> 
> 
> I want to get hit by a truck AHAAHAHAH



FIFTY WUTWUT

Anyways, one of my friends just gets upset really easily, and then gets mad at everybody for the rest of the day. What's worse is that he's inconsolable. He won't tell you what's wrong, he won't tell you anything. If you even TRY to talk to him, he'll diss you, and he'll get into conversations he isn't even involved in and make sarcastic comments. I've been dealing with this in the past, but he's been doing it a lot lately, and I don't think I can put up with it much longer.


----------



## MayorPeach (May 16, 2014)

Today was the first time I saw my ex girlfriend since January. We had a good day out together, but I just can't seem to get over her. So my heart feels pretty damaged right now and I feel kind of like an idiot for not being over her yet


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2014)

i don't vent online ever (i'm here for the animals hehe), but my boyfriends at his friends house who is a girl which is fine and i shouldn't get insecure but it's 5am here and when i tried calling he got pretty pissed off that i suggested he should walk home now and he now has his phone turned off

hehe i seem like a bit of a psycho, sorry! no one needs to tell me i'm being silly, i just get pretty insecure, and i can't sleep when he's not back, i am paaaathetic! 21 and i act like i'm still in highschool baha, oh well~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorPeach said:


> Today was the first time I saw my ex girlfriend since January. We had a good day out together, but I just can't seem to get over her. So my heart feels pretty damaged right now and I feel kind of like an idiot for not being over her yet



aw lovely ;_; i know you probably hear this a lot, but time will change this, it's normal not to be over someone, just try and take your mind off things and one day you'll have realied that you spent a whole day not thinking about her hope you're ok


----------



## kite (May 17, 2014)

So this company would contact me for an interview, but I dunno. They've called me once (but it was early in the morning so I missed it) and have emailed me twice, apparently my resume interested them in terms of my marketing experience. I'd return emails and a call, but no one picked up, so I left a voicemail instead. I thought it was weird, I thought companies always picked up their phones despite being busy... and they did say "When you have time, please call us back at (number)."

I haven't heard from them again, so I've just dismissed them and decided to focus on other companies. Still, all that wasted effort is kind of a bother.


----------



## Sepherana (May 17, 2014)

mogyay said:


> i don't vent online ever (i'm here for the animals hehe), but my boyfriends at his friends house who is a girl which is fine and i shouldn't get insecure but it's 5am here and when i tried calling he got pretty pissed off that i suggested he should walk home now and he now has his phone turned off
> 
> hehe i seem like a bit of a psycho, sorry! no one needs to tell me i'm being silly, i just get pretty insecure, and i can't sleep when he's not back, i am paaaathetic! 21 and i act like i'm still in highschool baha, oh well~~



I don't think you seem like a psycho. I know the feeling..it is late so it's understandable to be concerned about it. Did he tell you he would be over for the night or did it just happen? Turning off his phone seems kind of odd.


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2014)

yeah it feels different when it's during the night rather than the day, i don't really have male friends so i can't really relate, it's just i don't think i would do something like that, idk and i don't think they planned it but they were out drinking together so i think they just wanted to continue the party at hers (it's just them two though)

i don't know, it really upsets me but i feel like he doesn't understand or care, he just acts as though i'm being an insane girlfriend, i just don't know what to do, it's not like i can ask him to not be friends with her

hehe thank you so much for giving me an ear, i feel a lot better, not sure what i'll do tbh, i trust him i just think it's slightly annoying

<3

edit; i am still sorry, it's 5am, i am so tired,i'm sorry if i appear dramatic haha


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

people


----------



## MayorPeach (May 17, 2014)

mogyay said:


> aw lovely ;_; i know you probably hear this a lot, but time will change this, it's normal not to be over someone, just try and take your mind off things and one day you'll have realied that you spent a whole day not thinking about her hope you're ok



; n ; thank you <3


----------



## Sepherana (May 17, 2014)

mogyay said:


> yeah it feels different when it's during the night rather than the day, i don't really have male friends so i can't really relate, it's just i don't think i would do something like that, idk and i don't think they planned it but they were out drinking together so i think they just wanted to continue the party at hers (it's just them two though)
> 
> i don't know, it really upsets me but i feel like he doesn't understand or care, he just acts as though i'm being an insane girlfriend, i just don't know what to do, it's not like i can ask him to not be friends with her
> 
> ...



Maybe you could talk to him about it when he gets home. My ex boyfriend was getting jealous whenever I talked with my guy friends, and I pretty much only have guy friends. We broke up actually just a week ago and now I'm feeling so jealous if he talks to anyone else but me..I understand how he feels now. I didn't realize how bad it was until I had to experience it for myself. He doesn't know how it feels, and it's hard to let him know unless he feels it himself. I think if you try to talk to him about it, maybe he can understand. It's good that you trust him. That will help a lot.


----------



## Jakerz (May 17, 2014)

That me and my "girlfriend" can't officially date, due to her parents rules she cannot date till she is 16 which is not for a few more months, so we have to do this charade as to where she has to delete our texts and can't really post any obvious couple pictures of us anywhere and her parents can't know anything.. so yeah it is just kind of annoying because we are only allowed to hang out if we bring other people so it is almost like her parents kind of know but don't but yeah it is just annoying to not be official but just beat around the bush with it...

(ends my rant)


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2014)

this ***** that cheated on my friends bbrother

ugh I shouldnt use ***** I never liked usinf that word unironically but im pissed and upset

she was connected to their family for like 3 years, lived with their grandma (who had actually ****ing legally signed to be her legal guardian ok), and was basically family and like i even got close to her she gave me a nickname and everything and she ****ing ends it by cheating on him?? like they didnt expect it to last forever but

****


----------



## Darumy (May 17, 2014)

the death of fictional characters and lack of pwps.



why


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 17, 2014)

i kinda want to dissapear


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> i kinda want to dissapear



right here w/ u

tbh like I just wish I had never even been a thing that could disappear like whats the point if I just want to leave u feel me


----------



## U s a g i (May 17, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> i kinda want to dissapear



Same here


----------



## OhSatanKitty (May 17, 2014)

I help run a network of pages on facebook. The admins hardly want to post and keep dropping like freaking flies. I'm sick, depressed,  tired,  I'm just wrung dry. I'm too broke to make myself feel better and I jUST WANT TO PIERCE MY FACE AND GET TATTOOS IM SUCH AN ANGRY LITTLE CAT PERSON


----------



## tamagotchi (May 17, 2014)

I'm sick. I haven't slept all night. 
Fevers are really annoying.
I'm really angry with school right now. Like, really? We just took OAT's, MAP's, and now Exams? What the **** do you expect from us. It's literally been a ****ing week since we took those both.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2014)

TBT in general is bothering me, Alot of members tend to take stabs at me because my opinion isn't the same as theirs and they get incredibly butthurt about it, pls stop.

Oh right, yeah, I'm an idiot so lol.



Usagii said:


> Same here


Just proves that some of the cheerful people can be a pile of sad too.


----------



## Brackets (May 17, 2014)

I'm supposed to be revising


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Just proves that some of the cheerful people can be a pile of sad too.



its always been like this


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 17, 2014)

Getting sick and tired of people bashing my villagers on ACC and begging for my Marshal dammit


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> its always been like this


I know but Hyda comes off as hella cheerful, Seeing her say she doesn't want to basically exist is like "u wot m8?"


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

that i should eat lunch but idek what to get, ill just have noodles and salad i think.. psht


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I know but Hyda comes off as hella cheerful, Seeing her say she doesn't want to basically exist is like "u wot m8?"



I'm a very cheerful person irl (even though I'm an ass here on TBT)
to the point that people laugh at the thought of me crying
they're like "I can never imagine you crying" and they'd laugh it off
I can never tell them what I'm going through xDD


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

That it's always _me_ who has to contact a specific friend if I want to know how they're doing. I know she has her reasons (work, health, ...), but sometimes I just want to throw my hands into the air and scream. (Maybe I should, I might feel better, haha!)


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Libra said:


> That it's always _me_ who has to contact a specific friend if I want to know how they're doing. I know she has her reasons (work, health, ...), but sometimes I just want to throw my hands into the air and scream. (Maybe I should, I might feel better, haha!)



I know how you feel..


----------



## Hot (May 17, 2014)

My father just called me up interrupting a good dream to tell me I have a dentist appointment. He didn't even sleep either, so driving is going to be hectic.

I also just saw the fact that I have the most posts in this thread. That's pretty sad.


----------



## MintTea (May 17, 2014)

That it's too hot in my bedroom. D:


----------



## Cudon (May 17, 2014)

Okay so I've been plot resetting Diva for over 15 hours holy ****. And she isn't moving into where I want her to, even though it's not same spot as the last villagers and it should work. She hasnt even moved close to there and im thinking of letting her **** up my flower field a bit, but then again the spot i made for her is perf and would be empty. I could replace her with cherry since shes driving me nuts but i really want to have diva. also I hate the 16 villager cycle. **** my life. I also want Rooney to live next to Lyman so that spot would stay empty which i do not want. pls send help 






 ITS PERFECT LOOK AT ITTT​


----------



## Kildor (May 17, 2014)

I feel horrible. I have no one to talk to at 4:51 am in the morning. Bored to death, basically.


----------



## Cudon (May 17, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I feel horrible. I have no one to talk to at 4:51 am in the morning. Bored to death, basically.


OH ? OH?! MR LAZY BUTT GET ON STEAM
no but srsly you got no excuse


----------



## Brackets (May 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Okay so I've been plot resetting Diva for over 15 hours holy ****. And she isn't moving into where I want her to, even though it's not same spot as the last villagers and it should work. She hasnt even moved close to there and im thinking of letting her **** up my flower field a bit, but then again the spot i made for her is perf and would be empty. I could replace her with cherry since shes driving me nuts but i really want to have diva. also I hate the 16 villager cycle. **** my life. I also want Rooney to live next to Lyman so that spot would stay empty which i do not want. pls send help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I think some people should take a break from animal crossing and maybe try and play it in a more relaxed manner?


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2014)

Life in general, can't seem to get a grasp on anything *is going nuts!*


----------



## Sumia (May 17, 2014)

Okay panic time, just saw somewhere someone posting about cheering up everyone for monday with a video about an oral exam, though I don't have some of their tests, I have to know if it's one of those two we didn't have a date yet and I wasn't informed about a new fixed date or what. *_help_*

Edit : Omg Okay I can chill out. It's their technics of archelogy excavation thingy exam.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 17, 2014)

my year end exams


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 17, 2014)

Just ruined all of the progress I made with growing out my fingernails. They look horrible all the way to the cuticle.


----------



## Improv (May 17, 2014)

There's someone in my grade that was shot in the head I think today. I just can't even imagine? I mean they don't know if it was suicide or if someone shot him but I just can't even believe it.


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

me biting my upper lip and fingernails


----------



## Hot (May 17, 2014)

My neighbors. They're really loud to the point where I can't sleep and I'm sweating. I just have a feeling that they're just going to barge in my house (Cause I'm alone and all) and kill me.


----------



## Gandalf (May 17, 2014)

maths... maths,,, mamtmkwatmkths


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 18, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Life in general, can't seem to get a grasp on anything *is going nuts!*



THAT ^


----------



## chillv (May 18, 2014)

Things that have been said or done to me on the internet bothers me. You guys may think that is lightweight, but that kind of stuff can really affect how you carry yourself in real life, especially if you are being bombarded with it. At times I feel like I want to cry or even suicidal. Now you can say to just ignore them or that the problem is solvable. However, I have tried that and have gotten little to no results. Also, the problem is completely out of my control.


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

Probably the fact that I had a week full of exams, so this weekend I just decided to relax and do nothing, but I've been extremely bored the whole time lol. I always have stuff to do when I'm not supposed to be doing it, but then when I have time, I'm bored out of my mind..


----------



## Lee-chan (May 18, 2014)

hanzy said:


> Probably the fact that I had a week full of exams, so this weekend I just decided to relax and do nothing, but I've been extremely bored the whole time lol. I always have stuff to do when I'm not supposed to be doing it, but then when I have time, I'm bored out of my mind..


I just had my last exam this week & I'm FINALLY done after 2 weeks studying ;w; and I know exactly how you feel. 
I thought I'd just relax and do nothing this weekend but I ended up being bored all the time ._.


----------



## Nymeri (May 18, 2014)

Exams coming up..


----------



## Brackets (May 19, 2014)

EXAMS. And they're the worst type of exams where I have to examine real patients and act out scenarios, so I'll probably freeze and panic :'(


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

fake personality and attention seekers


----------



## juneau (May 19, 2014)

Tangled cords.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 19, 2014)

That I can reblog 100 things in 30 minutes on tumblr.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> That I can reblog 100 things in 30 minutes on tumblr.


You actual monster, I wouldn't even be able to do 10 in 30 minutes if I were active on Tumblr! D:

Not much is bothering me actually which is quite surprising in my case, But the sudden heat wave in England is annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

LoL because it screwing up lol. probably adding the f2p rotation though

also group works ugh


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2014)

Guilt. Not having my GED or a job, and just never giving getting a job much of a chance. I need to change my life already!


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

Considering how hard it is to get a job nowadays I don't blame you.


----------



## Improv (May 19, 2014)

Dumbasses on ACC that think they're cute because they can threaten me in spoilers. 

watch out, we've got a badass over here.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

Wow dat site.

Also EUW get back up I wanna playyy D:


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

The fact that it's ~6am, and I have classes in a few hours. I couldn't sleep for the life of me. I really hate being a night owl but I can't help it, haha.


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

I've been restless all night, and being addicted to forums doesn't help either, oh well.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

I forgot to take a selfie for Jake, I feel terrible!


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

this dress because the size is way off but i want it lol


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2014)

IncendiaryPyro said:


> The fact that it's ~6am, and I have classes in a few hours. I couldn't sleep for the life of me. I really hate being a night owl but I can't help it, haha.



That's just how I feel, too. My father caught me some days ago and now he goes on my nerves all day. '
What's really pissing me of is that because of school and my father I can't do everything I want, there's not enough time. 
Haa~ I still need to watch One Piece but there are around 400 episodes left and I can't find the time  And I can't find Marshal, it's depressing. There were a few opportunities but I was unlucky -_- Oh and I forgot - my class teacher is killing me, that damn old hag.


----------



## giamiabia (May 20, 2014)

Sleep, or lack thereof. 

I've been sleeping two hours or less each night for the last week because of extremely bizarre nightmares.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> You actual monster, I wouldn't even be able to do 10 in 30 minutes if I were active on Tumblr! D:



I just reblog random things off some blogs I find. Simple as that  I only just moved to a new blog about 2 days ago and I have reblogged/posted 400 things (just about).

School, and also because I can never get enough sleep and I wake up extremely tired every morning


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

Keitara said:


> That's just how I feel, too. My father caught me some days ago and now he goes on my nerves all day. '
> What's really pissing me of is that because of school and my father I can't do everything I want, there's not enough time.
> Haa~ I still need to watch One Piece but there are around 400 episodes left and I can't find the time  And I can't find Marshal, it's depressing. There were a few opportunities but I was unlucky -_- Oh and I forgot - my class teacher is killing me, that damn old hag.



I feel you. With school work and other stuff I need to do there hardly isn't enough time for me to do what I want unless I stay up all night. Hell, the past few nights I've stayed up late just to watch Netflix because I didn't have any time during the day. Gonna look forward to getting a job over the summer~.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

school b/c idk how we are supposed to do the 2nd group works in just a few days fff


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

There's a lot bothering me right now. I'm so stressed out in school, and so scared of not passing this year D:
I'm also very upset because of my German teacher, because a few months ago she told me that if I start doing my homework again I won't fail the subject and won't have to do some extra test in German. And I did so, I did every single homework since then and had to neglect other subjects for it >.> and today she told me that I should choose a date for having a test in German, if I don't want to fail the subject. I was like so shocked, since I thought I was finally done with exams (my last exam was last Thursday) but UGH now I have to worry about another test AGAIN .___. Seriously I feel like I wanna punch her .___. another thing that bothers me (which is far more worrying than school stuff) is that the war in my home country is still going and every day innocent people are dying, especially children :c it makes me wanna cry every time I think about it. My dad is having pains in his arm for about a month and I'm SO worried about him, since he has to take care of us, his 3 children without the help of anyone... except my mum who sometimes tries to help tho  I visit my mum every weekend and she is seriously starting to get on my nerves >.> she always wants to make decisions for me and treats me like a little child, even though I'm 16 already and I don't want to be treated this way... Another thing is that I feel so discriminated and unwelcome here, even though I was BORN here. People still judge others based on appearance, nationality and religion.Which is getting on my nerves as well, because UGH WHY CAN'T PEOPLE JUST ACCEPT EACH OTHER. It's not that hard, believe me >.> and last thing is that I'm starting to get self conscious :c I feel ugly, fat and just... idk. Even though I know that I'm not considered "ugly" or "fat" by others but I guess that's what every teenage girl has to go through in some part of her life. But that's not a big deal, its not bothering me as much as the other things I listed. I really hope life gets better for me :c I'm always trying to be optimistic and all, and people don't usually realize how sad I actually am. But there's always the beautiful things in life, even if they're not many. I'll just keep trying to only see those beautiful things and maybe one day I'll be happy.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)

My computer charger blew up (literally blew up and caught my blanket on fire....) so once my battery dies I'm computerless.......


----------



## Olive (May 20, 2014)

Rude people on flockdraw.


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2014)

It's not Monday congrats everyone.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 20, 2014)

PROCRASTINATION LIKE A BOSS :'(


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 20, 2014)

My dad has anger management issues and its making me very sad.


----------



## Warrior (May 20, 2014)

I grew up with the same situation, stay safe! While it's unfortunate, your best option is probably just to avoid whatever triggers his anger. Tip toeing around someone you live with isn't easy or fun, but it sure beats getting yelled at constantly.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (May 20, 2014)

Just two more A level papers left and then I can enjoy summer.

I definitely failed the one I did today, though, so I'm horribly depressed. Ugh.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 20, 2014)

Just gonna kinda quote something from my personal tumblr then add to it...



Spoiler: Somewhat rant about how my friends aren't my friends and I'm just a convenience for them



It is horrible to say, but in this day-n-age true friendship is dying. Now people do things, not just to do them, but in hopes of getting something in return. =/

Now that I am out on my own and newly married. I have come to realize I only have 6 TRUE friends. My cousin and his new wife, my aunt and her boyfriend, my grandma, and my husband.
They are the only people who ever just want to talk to talk, or hang out to hang out, or go out to eat and everyone actually does fight over who pays the bill instead of looking at each other like “are you gonna get that?”

Everyone else… all those “close” friends…
They only call if they have a problem they want me to solve. ((even tho they never will listen to my advice))
They only visit if they happen to have a delayed appointment for something in town and it would be a waste for them to go home then come back down here. So “visit” me in the meantime ((and will get pissed if I say I’m busy))
They only want me to visit if they want me to watch their kids or bring them something.
All I am… is a convenience to them. Not a friend.

True friendship maybe dying… But you shouldn’t drop your standards. Not for those people.
Nice, honest people are out here…
They are harder to find out in the world, but they can be found.
… but sometimes it’s easy to find those nice people behind a screen… it’s just harder to tell if they’re honest. =/



I was talking to my husband about this Saturday... and even told him I am considering just deleting my facebook account and changing me phone number to just completely remove myself from all those people.
He told me not to do all that. And I don't have to delete my FB just because of their drama.
I should still keep it since his family likes to post things on there sometimes... and he didn't say this but I know he was meaning you know my mom did die recently and you know everyone will be all making drama and bothering me in my time of morning if you just do something crazy like that.

And it's bad enough that I have been having medical problems... and all those "close" friends really down play it... like really *****? I can go into detail but I won't mess with it... But it's not like mental medical problems where I am like lashing out even... like physical medical problems and hospital trips and what not...

ANYWAYS

Well yesterday one of those "close friends" messaged me asking me saying exact words "Hey missy. How are things? I havent heard from u in awhile" ... I was really happy. I was thinking "Maybe I was wrong? Maybe they do actually care able me?" ... so I told her... Told her how ryan ((husband)) got a promotion, still looking for a job, and that my health issues were getting worse. She asked if it was my stomach ((long insane story with that)) and I said that it was the same but my chronic migraines are getting so bad that I had 5 in 8 days.
She literally did like one message saying that sucked. Not even asking if I am on new meds and if they are working or if they are still coming on that often or anything along those lines.
Then immediately started talking about how she is moving in August about how her boyfriend isn't giving her enough attention and what she should do about it... Like 5 text messages about it... and then wanted to call and talk to me about it.
...
So really all she wanted to do was message me to tell me she is moving in a couple months and to try and have me fix her problem with her boyfriend... She didn't really care how I was... Just another convenience...


----------



## sugargalaxy (May 20, 2014)

I constantly think about what's gonna happen in the future. What's bothering me even more is that I keep thinking about if what I would like to happen in future will happen or not. Kinda feeling lost right now. ;-;


----------



## puppy (May 20, 2014)

i had an art field trip today and this kid wouldnt leave me alone i wanted him to get away from me so badly but he sat next to me on the bus and followed me around the whole trip...

like, hes the type of person that makes those god awful perverted jokes that i cant stand. i dont even mind the occasional one at the perfect moment but get that weak-ass **** away from me. i will actually stare at you with a completely straight face or pretend like i didn't catch it.

and worst of all he kEPt TOUCHIGN mE. i feel uncomfortable with even most of my closer friends touching me. he kept putting his elbow on my shoulder and i immediately moved away every time.

i think i had said maybe 8 sentences ever to this guy before the trip and i dont recall them being all that friendly


----------



## Jawile (May 20, 2014)

ugh i hate ancient greece and we have a test tomorrow i'm gonna fail it so baaad


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 20, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I grew up with the same situation, stay safe! While it's unfortunate, your best option is probably just to avoid whatever triggers his anger. Tip toeing around someone you live with isn't easy or fun, but it sure beats getting yelled at constantly.



Ty for the advice bby ;-;


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to have to stand in front of my class and talk to everyone about paranormal phenomenon...this is making me a nervous wreck.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (May 21, 2014)

Miss my fiance :<
(Long distance relationship)


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

My entire right leg has been absolutely sore all night, making it hard to be able to relax. This sucks.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2014)

i want to get stabbed


----------



## Kaireevee (May 21, 2014)

The fact I have a split shift which starts at 9, finishes at 3 then starts again at 6 and on til all the kitchen is clean which could be 12am...I'm too ill for this -.-


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

I still can't sleep.


----------



## unravel (May 21, 2014)

When people don't mind their own business


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 21, 2014)

This one girl wants me to unblock her on this iPad  app (she's in my school) and I really don't like her -_- Jesus Christ  like if I blocked you I probably don't want to unblock you


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Sitting in school and I'm too tired for this.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 21, 2014)

I've not been a good friend recently.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I've not been a good friend recently.



I've kinda felt like that for a while too. Like, I feel as if I've been a little rude to people lately.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I've not been a good friend recently.



Yeah. gongers.. wtf. :c i thought we had something...


----------



## Hot (May 21, 2014)

Everything. Today's just not my day.


----------



## debinoresu (May 21, 2014)

im really hungry and tired for no reason idk why

well like im tired every day but

more than usual

id probably sleep a lot more than I do if I could stand the awful taste in my mouth and the feeling I have after I nap tbh

also im worried about something that I cant elaborate on but

_//worries_


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Cold said:


> Everything. Today's just not my day.



I feel you. I just felt irritable most of the day.


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2014)

lack of sleep :'(


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

SockHead said:


> lack of sleep :'(



My sleep schedule's been a total wreck ever since middle school. Staying up until 4am on a school night is a bad idea when I have to be up in another four hours.


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2014)

IncendiaryPyro said:


> My sleep schedule's been a total wreck ever since middle school. Staying up until 4am on a school night is a bad idea when I have to be up in another four hours.



i havent slept in 5 days


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Well, my butt hurts right now b/c i just spent an hour @ the gym doing lunges,,,so...that's bothersome


----------



## Syd (May 21, 2014)

my singing ability
MUST HIT NOTE
ugh


----------



## MrPicklez (May 21, 2014)

Rain. I hate it.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Rain. I hate it.



I will trade weather with you. Rain makes everything better for me.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 21, 2014)

Olive said:


> I will trade weather with you. Rain makes everything better for me.



I will gladly accept your offer.


----------



## Sepherana (May 21, 2014)

Breakups.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Sepherana said:


> Breakups.


I feel you.


----------



## Munyo (May 22, 2014)

living.
it hurts.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 22, 2014)

Heat. Beer. Bugs. Sweat. Missing my boo. 

Can we just forget about Summer already?


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

Munyo said:


> living.
> it hurts.



are you in the hospital


----------



## Brackets (May 22, 2014)

That I can't reviiiseeee


----------



## Lauren (May 22, 2014)

Everything bothers me, it bothers me that I'm not getting paid as much as I need this week, it bothers me that everyone is shouting at me and it bothers me that I only have my dog to cuddle..


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

This group work. it is going forward but we are only two persons and I have to do everything per usual >>


----------



## debinoresu (May 22, 2014)

oh my god so this girl asked to sign my yearbook and I signed hers "youre a pretty cool person. stay rad. -[my gross name euch]"

and SHE ****ing signed mine
she wrote "[name ech], you are quite the artist! dont ever lose that ok? it will take you far. im SO glad I met you. youre the sweetest, most pretty, smart and artistic people I have ever met! have a wonderful summer."
AND SHE GAVE ME HER ****ING NUMBER

so I feel bad for signing so simple right? but the MAIN THING bothering me is that _ive literally said 5 words to this girl all year_
what the ****


----------



## RhinoK (May 22, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> are you in the hospital


I am 
Everyone's phone signal has disappeared today so we're on the balcony


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 22, 2014)

Homework


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2014)

Extreme internal conflicts....every time I wanna enjoy things to the most I feel as if it's somehow contradicting w/ things I've read on spirituality, and as I am trying to be a more 'spiritual' person(or at least, less selfish) this is very irritating! Doesn't help that I have Asperger's either...and have a bit of a drug problem! BAAAAGH!!!


----------



## dreamyrose (May 22, 2014)

school sucks and my ex is trying to ruin my life lmao


----------



## hibu_tan (May 22, 2014)

I just had a rocky breakup with my girlfriend of one year,,,
I feel like an absolute terrible person for breaking up with her,,, 
Siiiigh....


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2014)

The fact I barely get any general respect on these forums to begin with and I have no idea what I'm doing to deserve it.

Is it because I don't spam my droopy mug in the picture thread or that I don't post snarky pervy comments to other users or something along those lines???

Or is it just because I'm Uggo Supremeo? (probably that???)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 23, 2014)

i like rain but not the annoying drizzle type.


----------



## unravel (May 23, 2014)

School and my flirty ****ty batchmates


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

that my cola got warm..


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

I'm extremely tired in school and I don't go home for 3 hours.


----------



## mayordan (May 23, 2014)

going to a party but im too broke to bring drinks 
i feel guilty

----------

also im scared about meeting new people there​


----------



## Yui Z (May 23, 2014)

Absolutely nothing at the moment, because it's a one week holiday starting today. Swizzle! I'm dreading my exams when I go back to school though, so I guess that counts.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

All my friends are in the poop thread I just lost all my friends


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

a drive by just took place outside my house. I think my extremely redneck neighbors' place just got hit up. uhhhh. bought to go check on that and call the police if necessary.

edit: yeah. judging from the glass on the ground and and the few holes in their truck and its back window out I'm going to go ahead and call the police.... what even...


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

I leave school in 20 minutes and it's taking forever.


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

I want to be a Freshman again.


----------



## epona (May 23, 2014)

i lost my bag which had over 50 quid in it AND my new heels on graduation night and nobody has seen it anywhere or handed it in to the police :-(


----------



## dragonair (May 23, 2014)

Moving into these new apartments. It's taken us 2 weeks now, and they're just taking forever to get everything done.


----------



## Waluigi (May 23, 2014)

waiting 9 days


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

update: there indeed was a drive by. my crazy redneck neighbors were fine. all is well.


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

i'm pretty sure I caught a fever
and in 4 days there's a huge field trip to go swimming 
so bleh


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

My dad will not let me buy an Iphone with my own money and my crush WoNt CoMe To BrAzIl


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

thinking about reality and growing up gets me scurred


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2014)

Well my half bro out of nowhere got a girlfriend and is now thinking of marriage, I have no idea for how long they have dated, since I've been updated about it by my mother who he might have hid the info from. I'm really not a fan tbh, he's still studying and is now thinking about marriage? I mean apparently the girl is rich but goddamn do it later ffs. Not just that I'm gonna have to clean my room on my birthday since they're coming tomorrow to visit our messy home. I hate visitors.

Also the fact that I feel lonely on my birthday and I literally had to offer a friend lunch for him to even consider hanging out with me. I also was ready to help him with stuff and support him since he feels alone. However he said Frick you to all o dat. How lovely. x~x


----------



## Hot (May 24, 2014)

I want to die. My dad abuses me, breaks all of my ****, my mother is never home, I basically broke the house, and everything's just too much to handle. I'm practically hyperventilating, and I think I've gone insane.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

Cold said:


> I want to die. My dad abuses me, breaks all of my ****, my mother is never home, I basically broke the house, and everything's just too much to handle. I'm practically hyperventilating, and I think I've gone insane.



*strokes Cold* sshhh.. im living with a father with anger management issues and part experiencing the same thing.. youre not alone ;~; <3


----------



## Sanaki (May 24, 2014)

Cold said:


> I want to die. My dad abuses me, breaks all of my ****, my mother is never home, I basically broke the house, and everything's just too much to handle. I'm practically hyperventilating, and I think I've gone insane.



Omg ;-; If you need someone to talk to you can PM me.


----------



## Aradai (May 24, 2014)

My whole body bothers me. I think I'm fat, I have boils everywhere on my skin, and sometimes, I want to just shear off all of my skin. I'm jealous of the girls who flaunt off their perfect body. The only way I can stop myself from strangling them on the spot is by writing all of their names on a piece of paper and burn it later, or talk to my friend about it. But I've controlled it now, my anger and my low self-esteem, thanks to my small cluster of friends.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

Read a thread about someone getting hate on their art and stuff and remembering (kinda relates to it but kinda not really? idk it just reminded me) when someone sent me an ask on (****ing anon you coward) tumblr calling me an art whore because I used to buy art of my mayor a lot haha no **** you

v pissy mood rn sorry


----------



## debinoresu (May 24, 2014)

a person that I care about very much doesnt like me an d I wish they did so bad, so I could ****in talk to em, w/o bein a bother, but I know its not their fault

and the fact that im so ****ing whiny, bc so many people have real problems,and then I go whine about how the ****in pb, on my pbj wasnt crunchy enough, or some ****, and this thing about me always irks me and I wish I could just rip like parts i dont like about myself out?? but I cant, and its frustrating. I wish I wasnt such a bit ch yk??? poor ****in me, and the fact that I need like 5 ****in containers of ****, to die very painfully?? so much effort

I want a car, i think that wouldbc it works in the movies

sigh. I hope everyone is doing okay, you all deserveto be happy, okay?


----------



## Puffy (May 24, 2014)

i am in so much pain right now
my stomach is in so much pain but when I try to eat it makes me gag a lot
my head hurts so much ugh
and the field trip is in 3 days aerdhcjhcvhjdfll;


----------



## JellofishXD (May 24, 2014)

my grandpa died ;_;


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2014)

Cat broke his leg x-x Now I gotta take care of him and nanny him. I love the cat but damn please don't wake me up at 9 on a sunday morning.


----------



## Sanaki (May 25, 2014)

secretly wanting to talk to someone even though you shoo'd them away


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Puffy said:


> i am in so much pain right now
> my stomach is in so much pain but when I try to eat it makes me gag a lot
> my head hurts so much ugh
> and the field trip is in 3 days aerdhcjhcvhjdfll;



Hoh boy, I felt like that a while ago. I was sitting in my third period class when I started to feel really lightheaded and sick to my stomach. It all started with a small headache during second period, too, that gradually grew into a migraine. Needless to say, I felt absolutely awful. Hope you feel better soon. :c


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

my back..


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 25, 2014)

My doctor's appointment on the 30th... I have to go, with my mum this time, to discuss my mental health and my options. I don't want her to go, lol... She doesn't know why I'm this way now and I don't want to tell her what brought it on. Much rather go alone or with my boyfriend again. I'm scared.


----------



## Nkosazana (May 25, 2014)

My wisdom teeth.


----------



## Flop (May 25, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> My wisdom teeth.



This. 

I have to get my wisdom teeth out in July (3 days before band camp eww), and I'm really paranoid. I've never had any surgery before, and I'm really anxious of what's going to happen D:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

#TBTdrama


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2014)

literally everything omg someone punch me in the face


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> secretly wanting to talk to someone even though you shoo'd them away



so this. fml 

also.. group works. my slow teacher .. life in general


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2014)

Fitting in. 
I've been trying to take part in a few social groups for quite some time, but it just doesn't happen! I don't even manage to make a single friend.
Maybe this is for the best, as I'm usually content with being alone and only been looking for social stimuli for half a year.


----------



## Byebi (May 25, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Fitting in.
> I've been trying to take part in a few social groups for quite some time, but it just doesn't happen! I don't even manage to make a single friend.
> Maybe this is for the best, as I'm usually content with being alone and only been looking for social stimuli for half a year.



Maybe that group just isn't for you? :< I've tried joining a few group of friends. We'll have fun but at the end of the day we're just casual buddies and probably won't exchange numbers or skype names.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 25, 2014)

Internet drama.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 25, 2014)

Going to play melee in like an hour and my controller just decided to start messing up. RIP L button. RIP powershielding. RIP yoshi perrys, RIP wavedashes, RIP ME!


----------



## Pirate (May 25, 2014)

The fact that when I used to always wear my slippers, they prevented me from sitting at the PC for long hours with my legs crossed or sitting on my feet... but since my slippers are pretty much destroyed so I haven't been wearing any, I'm going back to old habits...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 25, 2014)

2hot5me, can't sleep normally, can't see boyfriend until THURSDAY. Thursday. I think I'll just hide until then. 

Also I want another tattoo but I feel awkward going by myself. S-someone come with me?


----------



## azaleakid (May 25, 2014)

Recently I've been hanging out with a certain group of friends in my school that I only been friends with for a short time period. I thought they were pretty chill, and although they weren't the smartest people, I dealt with it and saw them as friends (I'm a pretty good student and a vaaast majority of my school is just... beyond dumb.) I've only very recently found that they're horrible listeners and huge hypocrites. Plus they take pictures of me and post them about the internet without my permission even though they know I absolutely hate it. A couple days ago, they came along with me to get lunch and then I asked if we could sit somewhere nearby and they kept whining they didn't want to. Then they just up and left to go to the library. Food wasn't allowed in there, I had my hands full with my lunch and awkwardly stood out there. I decided I wouldn't hang out with them anymore, but recently, one of them posted this huge compilation of pictures of me and they looked absolutely horrible, and it even made me lose confidence in my looks. She took her time taking them off twitter, and it was just the last straw for me. I don't plan on talking to them again. 

Wow i'm sorry for the wall. just had to get it out. ._.


----------



## horan (May 25, 2014)

the one person that i considered to be a friend of mine and i got into an argument a few days ago. since then, she's been triggering my anxiety-- something that i confided in her about multiple times over the past two years-- and saying that she didn't mean to do it every time even though it seems like she's well aware of what she's doing.

now she keeps making vague posts online about wanting to kill herself which was not something that she did before i confided in her recently about having those sorts of thoughts myself and she just seems like she's being all around emotionally abusive!!!!

but i still don't want to lose her as a friend so i'm really upset.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> All my friends are in the poop thread I just lost all my friends


I feel ya man, Lunatic probably doesn't like me now because I am not one with the dung.


----------



## frosting (May 25, 2014)

my friend from my freshman/sophomore year of college is leaving for dental school in june and i went to her going away party but things are so weird and awkward between us, i regretted going. i'm sad that we're not close anymore but what can you do~


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2014)

My limping cat somehow disappeared o.o I have no idea whether he's outside or inside but I've pretty much combed the whole house. I was nannying him the whole yesterday and kept him away from going outside to the best of my abilities. He probably slipped out during us having visitors eating with us outside.. He's the sweetest kitty and I love him to death.. I swear if something happens to him ;m;


----------



## azaleakid (May 25, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> My limping cat somehow disappeared o.o I have no idea whether he's outside or inside but I've pretty much combed the whole house. I was nannying him the whole yesterday and kept him away from going outside to the best of my abilities. He probably slipped out during us having visitors eating with us outside.. He's the sweetest kitty and I love him to death.. I swear if something happens to him ;m;



something similar happened to me where my cat disappeared and i thought i'd never see him again. he was gone for 24 hours exactly and turns out he was in our backyard the entire time pretty much. you should check your yards, plus he might come back on his own like mine did. o: most runaway cats come back soon after they left. hope this makes you feel better v u v


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 25, 2014)

What's bothering me?!  The amount of feedback to this thread.  My wife and I worked gruelingly hard to set up a service for you down and out folks to get help, and no body responds to it! 

Get your butts in there and stop complaining!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 25, 2014)

My grandpa died five days ago.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 25, 2014)

hello finals how are you


----------



## Momonoku (May 26, 2014)

I have a group of friends that I really don't feel like I fit in quite well, as much as I like them and all, at the end of the day I just feel left out.


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

I have no irl friends. :u


----------



## Olive (May 26, 2014)

A lot is bothering me. Too much to type.


----------



## Isabella (May 26, 2014)

life. life just sucks lol


----------



## unravel (May 26, 2014)

I got a private message maybe an infraction because doing monkey business? Meh I'm just gonna open later I guess.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2014)

i need to weigh 50kgs to get back into modelling but i cant get myself any less than 55kgs ughhhh


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Last week of school. All the interesting dorky guys on 9th are gonna leave soon... I didnt even get to know their names. 

Theyre so handsome n dorky i just wanna cuddle em to death


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

writing this speech because i cant copy things i need from powerpoint so i need to write it by hand. which takes ages


----------



## Reindeer (May 26, 2014)

I'm super depressed and nobody really cares, lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I'm super depressed and nobody really cares, lol



PM me? Same boat. I think you commented on a couple of my depression threads. Tiny support group. <3


I'm worried about my thoughts today. I didn't sleep at all last night because I was obsessively thinking stuff about myself, that I know isn't true, but there I am, laying in bed at 3 in the morning, in tears and doubting who I am all because of stuff I did years ago that I thought I was at peace with. Popped a Zoloft this morning and ended up throwing it up.


----------



## Glaed (May 26, 2014)

I'm not happy at my work, and I'm only 19 so i'm worried that I'm going into a field that I'm going to hate for the rest of my life. :c I'm majoring in early childhood education and working at a daycare, so I'm concerned. Now i have to think about switching majors, but i have no idea what I want to switch to. Maybe something with animals? i'm trying to get a job at petsmart to see if I like it, but they haven't contacted me back.

sighhhh college life is full of hard decisions.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 26, 2014)

everyone's sleepin on my sick life goals pic on the what do you look like thread :'l


----------



## Olive (May 26, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> everyone's sleepin on my sick life goals pic on the what do you look like thread :'l



I think creepy dolphin is a good goal. GG okasan. DON'T YOU EVER GIVE UP


----------



## chinkychonk (May 26, 2014)

i'm bothered (more like, utterly disgusted and scared) by how the right-wing extremist parties in europe are growing. i am at least happy about that the party feminist initiative got into european parliament <3


----------



## Sanaki (May 26, 2014)

annoying kids that are way too sensitive  for the internet


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

chinkychonk said:


> i'm bothered (more like, utterly disgusted and scared) by how the right-wing extremist parties in europe are growing. i am at least happy about that the party feminist initiative got into european parliament <3



you from sweden? o:

but yeah. what are people thinking x.x


----------



## Brackets (May 26, 2014)

UKIP winning the european elections :l


----------



## chinkychonk (May 26, 2014)

Jun said:


> you from sweden? o:
> 
> but yeah. what are people thinking x.x



yep! ;3; seriously there's something wrong with people... i am happy that the social democrats and green party (in sweden at least) were the one's who got most votes, so i still have some faith in humanity. but i'm seriously going to throw someone in the ocean. i'm so sick of those who votes on the sweden democrats and starts arguments about why they have the right to say "NEGERBOLL" , being antifeminist and disregard that white privilege exists ughhhhhh sorry about the rant


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

yeah i voted for the left party but yeah..

 why would they go back to the 50s with no rights and **** ugh. like this female sd person wanted to remove the abortion rights.. ewee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

on the other hand, this negerboll debate is going a bit overboard. i mean we have used it for like decades.. well it's a black ball what could we call it? lol. not a racist but seriously people debating that it's wrong has no life.


----------



## chinkychonk (May 26, 2014)

Jun said:


> yeah i voted for the left party but yeah..
> 
> why would they go back to the 50s with no rights and **** ugh. like this female sd person wanted to remove the abortion rights.. ewee.
> 
> ...





Jun said:


> yeah i voted for the left party but yeah..
> 
> why would they go back to the 50s with no rights and **** ugh. like this female sd person wanted to remove the abortion rights.. ewee.
> 
> ...



well, i disagree. the cookie isn't even black, it's brown and chocolate-flavoured, so why not just call it a chocolate ball?also,  it doesn't matter that negro originally meant "black". words will always have a underlying meaning, especially this one , due to it's history. for instance, just because the swedish word for vagina (the vulgar version) used to be "wet meadowland" does not make it alright to call someone by that word. it's not ours word to "take back" and make neutral, if someone should do that, it's those who used to be called (at least half the word) in a degrading purpose.

sorry for being off topic though


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

well.. brown/black depending on how you make it.. well that sounds as icky in you ask me. really it's a candy/pastry whatever. i hardly use negerboll myself but seriously i wouldn't run after people doing it sheesh.

also there is a difference between calling a pastry something and a person that..


----------



## chinkychonk (May 26, 2014)

i understand what you mean, but i would definitely get offended and thinking it was ignorant and disrespectful if someone named a pastry and frequently used a word that for centuries have been used to describe a "person who is considered less worthy" by racists.


----------



## ACNiko (May 26, 2014)

I'm from Sweden too.  It's really sad that the Sweden Democrats got 10 % in the election. I'm only 16 so I don't have the rights to vote yet, but I like the Feminist party the most. So happy they got over 5 %!


----------



## chinkychonk (May 26, 2014)

woah, hello underaged swede! high-five on that. :3 bless everyone who understands the importance of feminism. really happy about the current feminism-wave, that hopefully won't disappear until the day me and my sisters can leave our houses without hating our own bodies and being afraid of getting raped. (or, the day when everyone can be whoever they want without being restricted by enforced gender roles )


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

FIELD TRIP IS TOMORROW 
I FEEL EVEN WORSE 
SEND HELP SOS


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2014)

Friends hate me because I don't do Pixel art anymore e_e

Like...Thanks Gamzee, thought you were my friend u_u


----------



## Pathetic (May 26, 2014)

my headaches and throwing up.
i feel a lil better tho..


----------



## Reindeer (May 26, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> PM me? Same boat. I think you commented on a couple of my depression threads. Tiny support group. <3


Thank you very much for the offer, but no need. I'm sure I just figured things out. It doesn't help with my feelings much at the moment, but when I can get it off my chest, I'll likely feel better.
If you still need help with things though, feel free to PM me. Not all my advice is appreciated, but I'm willing to help.


----------



## radical6 (May 26, 2014)

i made a new skype just in case someone wouldnt be able to find me again and then on another site they ask if we wanna talk again so lol >>>>


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 26, 2014)

that I'm so bad at MK7. wahhhh.


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

It doesn't matter who it is, if I like someone, the feeling is never mutual. I just want to give up.


----------



## Hot (May 27, 2014)

I keep voiding other people's dream villagers because they don't post in the LF thread. = =;


----------



## ACNiko (May 28, 2014)

chinkychonk said:


> woah, hello underaged swede! high-five on that. :3 bless everyone who understands the importance of feminism. really happy about the current feminism-wave, that hopefully won't disappear until the day me and my sisters can leave our houses without hating our own bodies and being afraid of getting raped. (or, the day when everyone can be whoever they want without being restricted by enforced gender roles )


High five! :3

Yes, I'm happy that feminism is a hot topic right now. Hopefully, the feminists will get some seats in the Swedish parliament as well.


----------



## Carlee (May 28, 2014)

My painfully strong teacher crush


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

Doctor bills are piling up, I'm unable to save enough money up, can't get enough art commissions. Anxiety flaring up, depressed. Just another day.


----------



## Winter.Zombie (May 28, 2014)

The weather...below 50*F one day....
next back up to 90*F ...
then back to below almost 40 the next. 
waiting for it to finally even out its been wearing on me a lil.


----------



## Born2BWild (May 30, 2014)

I'll be 28 this Monday, and a lingering thought in the back of my mind is that my life is now over one-fourth gone. As I look at almost all my friends my age on Facebook, all are married or have girlfriends/boyfriends. I'm starting to seriously doubt I'll ever find a special someone for me.


----------



## U s a g i (May 31, 2014)

A lot of things. ;_; 
I wish I could just stop being sad, but it seems impossible. 
Plus feeling like I don't have any friends lol
-crawls away to disappear- 9-9


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

nope

not revealing my problems to the big wide web yet

hopefully nobody say what was there before :/


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 31, 2014)

OH, trying to move boyfriend out of his house is a pain in the- back. I clean, I carry, I sweat, and we're nowhere near finished. We have piles of crap and he's- so attached to some things, and I know it hurts to get rid of things you used to like, but dude WE HAVE TO. 

I love him so much. All I want is for him to make those kind of inseparable memories with me.

Then I get sick, and feel like a loser because my body apparently doesn't take my need to be physically able into consideration and decides to do whatever it wants, so I spend a day laying around in bed because my energy is gone while he needs more help and I just. Bleh.


----------



## unravel (May 31, 2014)

I'm tired of bull**** I wish I can live somewhere far away from here :/


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2014)

i wish i was older so i could move out maybe


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 31, 2014)

I have to take 2 summer classes...I just wanted to chill out and play Tomodachi Life though ب_ب  Oh, plus I think I wasted 3 years of financial aid by just taking a total of 4 classes those 3 years...o(╥﹏╥)o


----------



## hanzy (May 31, 2014)

Tired of exams and stress. Also the fact that I probably won't ever be able to buy a Wii U. Also I just wanna play tomodachi life and MK 7 but I have to study and wait for release date.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 31, 2014)

I'm really mad because Erik moved out without pinging me today. I was legitimately pretty sad irl for like half the day.

now I'm fine but I'm still totally upset that the "what does your pet look like?" thread doesn't have 400 pages and isn't stickied. c'mon guys. buy more pets if you have to....


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

Free saturday for once and idek what to do today. I was supposed to go to some friends but no they totally forgot -_-

also ugh life in general is crap.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 31, 2014)

It's 9:00 in the morning and I'm having the absolute worst time falling asleep. Someone knock me out, please and thank you.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2014)

today we went to my cousin's house and they had their other cousins over too. they kept comparing all of us and junk. and my mom always complains how we need to be reminded to do stuff and their cousins don't have to be and they sleep early at nine. like im not ****ing perfect how you want me to be okay


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2014)

My health condition is getting progressively worse.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

my music harmony homework


----------



## Celes (May 31, 2014)

Having a stupid extra day of school on Monday, where we're not doing anything useful. Dx


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2014)

So much stress
So much drama
Someone please kill me..


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. i cant sleep. 


help me


----------



## Katastique (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm trying to get Marshal to ping me and move but nope, he's not co-operating and i've been trying for ages!!!! T____T


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2014)

Feeling ready to sit my last two exams right now but having to wait til Tuesday...such dead time right now and, with many of my friends already having finished theirs, it's tormenting.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2014)

Uh I sorta stalked out a crush I had a crush for 2 years. I basically googled my school and his grade. I then found his friends part-time job blog thing that had his friends name on it. I then checked his friend on fb and found him there.

 I'm really bothered by the fact that I totally stalked out a guy and not only that actually went and sent him a friend request. I'm such a shy **** it took like alot of shivering to press ''send friend request''. just kill me please
 I'm gonna die I'm gonna die Im ****in gonna die.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 1, 2014)

working on weekends T_T


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2014)

My scales broke on Friday and since I need to be under 50kgs to get back into modelling I need to constantly weigh myself so I can note my weight loss to estimate the day I'll be at 50kbs based on trends (which I'm almost at) but because they are broken and I can't monitor my weight so I can't eat because that way i know I won't gain any weight so I don't lose any progress I've made but now I'm hungry because ive eaten virtually nothing over the past two days...

FML


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

life...


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 1, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> working on weekends T_T



This and still being broke. :<


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2014)

Make friends, lose friends, lose those new friends.

Same as usual.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> My scales broke on Friday and since I need to be under 50kgs to get back into modelling I need to constantly weigh myself so I can note my weight loss to estimate the day I'll be at 50kbs based on trends (which I'm almost at) but because they are broken and I can't monitor my weight so I can't eat because that way i know I won't gain any weight so I don't lose any progress I've made but now I'm hungry because ive eaten virtually nothing over the past two days...
> 
> FML



That doesn't sound healthy :/


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 1, 2014)

Overwhelming anxiety and darker thoughts, trying to distract myself with drawing.


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

My eye, it's really irritating and just ughh


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 1, 2014)

I seemingly have no motivation to want to live nor any reason as to why I should, besides Mario Kart 8. I mean I have no friends, a family that's splitting up and breaking apart with two selfish parents, exams stressing me out, and my self-esteem is as low as ever. Yay... Just when I thought things were getting better, my mind works against me. I can't wait to move away. Far, far away.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2014)

Loneliness


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 1, 2014)

Being at work on a slow day.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2014)

i honestly wanna avoid someone but idk how


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

i dont wanna go to school tomorrow :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

Wanting to see someone but you know it's gonna be awkward because you haven't seen them properly for like two years.


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

ASPERGERS IS RUINING MY LIFE BLARG
one of my stupid 'friends' ( Lets call her X ) was being *****y yesterday
X planned a party for me at the end of the year even though I HATE parties and social situations
I'm considering just not going to school that day ;//;
I got really pissed at her because she wouldn't listen and yelled at her and now I hear she's been spreading rumors about me fml 
I'm also questioning my attraction at the moment because I may be bi. I slipped this to X and now all of my friends are looking at me strangely 
Literally school is just the same every day and the only exciting thing in my life is
Nothing
I wanna just jump in a hole and die hejbejebw
I HATE being different then everyone, not being able to hold a stable conversation 
Loud noises cause me physical pain, and people look at me weird when I cover my ears at the intercom
My life has practically no meaning and sjgsjsgsjs I practically have in real friends because I'm drifting away from mine
I'm probably being a horrible friend to them to be honest but I just don't know what to do
My art and singing is making me feel even worse about myself
My art sucks and my singing is getting steadily worse because my voice is maturing 
I'm so self conscious of my hair, glasses, and face 
I'm afraid of not being wanted so much that I have panic attacks in school. I haven't told anybody yet though and I'm so scared 

#RantOver


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 1, 2014)

I lost my 3DS charger.......


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Darklover said:


> I lost my 3DS charger.......



That
Is the worst Dx
I feel you


----------



## effluo (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty much all the things..
Work is super stressful right now and I keep being expected to do the work of three people.

I'm in the middle of trying to buy a car and my husband is just being meh.. Not getting any opinions either way from him. I just want to do things and get things over with and he is delaying going and talking through the final paperwork. I hate when I feel I have to be the only responsible one. 
Everyone's giving me negative and neutral feelings so my anxiety is in play... 
*feeling stressed*


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> That
> Is the worst Dx
> I feel you



I tore up my room trying to find it.
Have to wait till Tuesday to get a new one.
Live about 40mins away from a store that I can buy one at.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 1, 2014)

WELP, my tablet pen just exploded what a fine, dandy day. 8)


----------



## chillv (Jun 2, 2014)

I made a confession on TBT confessions. I am so guilty!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Being at work on a slow day.



MY WHOLE LIFE


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2014)

Hallie said:


> That doesn't sound healthy :/



its modelling, it's not supposed to be healthy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

this research paper ugh


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 2, 2014)

KingofHearts said:


> MY WHOLE LIFE


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 2, 2014)

Signing up for this semester's classes while my mum makes me feel bad for still being in community college, almost done with a second degree, and still scared to go away for uni. Oops... I also read a few things by accident that triggered my anxiety and I'm all, "Welp, there goes my happiness at having a content comfortable day for a change." The 12 lbs I put back on from my Zoloft are making me feel like a failure, a fat ugly failure, especially since I worked so hard to lose all this weight last summer. I'm scared that they put me on Prozac. I still haven't picked up my trial medication... I feel like that it makes allllll this permanent and real. Zoloft wasn't scary, but it made me hungry and irrational and pick at my face.


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sick


----------



## Brackets (Jun 2, 2014)

My boyfriend, who I stuck with all the time through his depression, says he can't deal with me now that I'm feeling down


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

my life. ugh


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

the fact you can't illegally download clothes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

^this lol. unless you get a 3d printer and the clothing lol


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2014)

The heat is bothering me, the pc is to slow ever since updating the system to windows 7 and I need to do a crapload of work to get my diploma next month.

And I`m tired.


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sore


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

my dad because he is probably gonna bother me all summer now lol


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't effing breathe through my nose
Sickness sucks


----------



## Hot (Jun 2, 2014)

The fact that I'm sweating, but don't feel like taking off my hoodie for some reason.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 2, 2014)

I am hungry and I have no money to buy food T^T


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm starving but my stomach hurts so much that if I eat I may throw up


----------



## Brackets (Jun 2, 2014)

I have exams on friday but have moped around all day doing nothing WHYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

i want candy.. agh well better get down before they close fml


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cold said:


> The fact that I'm sweating, but don't feel like taking off my hoodie for some reason.



my whole life ^


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

I need to pee but I'm so achy I dont want to get up


----------



## hanzy (Jun 2, 2014)

EXAMS *tears hair out*
;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

LoL.. f u lags


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jun said:


> LoL.. f u lags



Frank Zappa!  Oh how I've missed you :,(

What's bothering me?  Game of Thrones.  >: / 

:,( 



....  

D,:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

Yesterday my teacher said that the research papers we did came out terrible.. Only 9 passed them in and I'm one of them. I worked so hard on it.. it could be the difference between me passing and failing. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Frank Zappa!  Oh how I've missed you :,(
> 
> What's bothering me?  Game of Thrones.  >: /
> 
> ...



yep the man himself ♥♥ 

also.. ugh this finals paper ... agh


----------



## Cudon (Jun 3, 2014)

I ordered Tales of the abyss on my birthday :c It was dispatched 27th even though the seller should have dispatched it the next day  25th >:C Not only that it's taking forever to get here and I'm actually really hyped for it. I swear if the stuff I ordered on 27th is gonna get here before Abyss does >-<


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 3, 2014)

my cold hands


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

^know the feels...

also. i need to get this done ugh procrastinating


----------



## Elise (Jun 3, 2014)

How quickly time passes when you have exams in less than 3 weeks and aren't as prepared as you should be... And also the fact that I am a serial procrastinator. Like I shouldn't even be on here now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

^know the feels xD


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 5, 2014)

How hungry I am and I constantly worry about keeping my grades up.


----------



## Hot (Jun 5, 2014)

There're so many things on Tumblr that I wanna reblog and I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 5, 2014)

A Spanish speaking test tomorrow that I have hardly revised for because I've been in Northern Ireland the past three days..


----------



## Darumy (Jun 5, 2014)

I want to thank certain people and get them presents but I for one, have no idea what to get, and two, have no idea how to go about it. I guess I'll just do it. I don't have forever haha.


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

Someone told me to kill myself. 
Bad thing is, I considered it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't tell if my sig is 2 big; and I need jester pants

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Someone told me to kill myself.
> Bad thing is, I considered it.



NO DONT YOU DARE WE NEED U HERE!!!! THAT WOULD BE 2 SELFISH IF U KILLED UR SELF NO NO NO


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 5, 2014)

I burned myself and my dog nearly killed me. Great day. -_-


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 5, 2014)

A misunderstanding over a group project at school and now quite a few people are hating/teasing me. I just antagonize back. Their fault for not knowing my side of the story, but the presentation's tomorrow anyway and yet I'm still the one at fault. This sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in school and I can barely keep my eyes open. I'm about to pass out from exhaustion.. Why do I stay up so late talking to the boyfriendddd.. If I sleep early it feels so incomplete.. But I regret it so badly. And I leave in like 4 hours, this is going to suck.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm basically homeless so ya'll can shut the **** up coz yo problems ain't so bad


----------



## Pirate (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm freaking hallucinating due to lack of sleep. I don't know why I don't just go to bed already. I swear I've seen black blurs run past me so many times in the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I'm basically homeless so ya'll can shut the **** up coz yo problems ain't so bad



They can be anything people need to rant about, kk


----------



## Improv (Jun 8, 2014)

My dad's being an ******* again so I'm staying shut up in my room until his little mood swing passes.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 8, 2014)

my boyfriend for the third time is staying at this girls house (it's 8am here) and previously (well 2 days ago) i said if he did it again (and by doing it again i mean he turns off his phone, doesn't answer my messages) then that's it over

in some response i grabbed some scissors with the intent in doing something serious (which i've never done before) but for some reason i couldn't quite bring myself to do anything so cut off most of my hair

sitting in disbelief right now lol

idk what to do


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 8, 2014)

The fact that I literally just scratched my plants vs zombies garden warfare disc  Does anyone know if the lipbalm/chapstick method really works?


----------



## katelynross (Jun 8, 2014)

the fact that i havent played acnl in weeks bothers me lmao im getting tired of it but i wanna see if my cute villagers moved D=


----------



## Sepherana (Jun 8, 2014)

mogyay said:


> my boyfriend for the third time is staying at this girls house (it's 8am here) and previously (well 2 days ago) i said if he did it again (and by doing it again i mean he turns off his phone, doesn't answer my messages) then that's it over
> 
> in some response i grabbed some scissors with the intent in doing something serious (which i've never done before) but for some reason i couldn't quite bring myself to do anything so cut off most of my hair
> 
> ...



He's acting very suspicious. I'd be concerned too. Don't hurt yourself over it. If he's really going to be like that and not care, something is going on.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 8, 2014)

Sepherana said:


> He's acting very suspicious. I'd be concerned too. Don't hurt yourself over it. If he's really going to be like that and not care, something is going on.



but i feel like i can't say things like that because it's his friend and he thinks i'm only upset because it's a girl, and maybe he's right but i've told him if he's going to do it again anyway to tell me first but yet again he has stayed over without saying a single word to me  this is the second time this week, i barely see him as well

i really think i should end it but we've been together for 3 years and it scares me to do something like that

wa~ thank you for listening! either way i will resolve the situation today


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

life i guess lol


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 8, 2014)

mogyay said:


> but i feel like i can't say things like that because it's his friend and he thinks i'm only upset because it's a girl, and maybe he's right but i've told him if he's going to do it again anyway to tell me first but yet again he has stayed over without saying a single word to me  this is the second time this week, i barely see him as well
> 
> i really think i should end it but we've been together for 3 years and it scares me to do something like that
> 
> wa~ thank you for listening! either way i will resolve the situation today


No matter how you look at it, his behavior is very strange. People in a relationship wouldn't just go and sleep over at somebody of the other sex's house and turn off all means of communicating with them. Something's going on. You know it, I know it.

It's best to end the relationship, especially since you've already told him that you would do it. Save your own sanity, because if you let it continue it will only hurt more and start to fester and gnaw at you. You don't want that, because it will only bring more pain. If you end it now, the pain of the break-up is all you'll need to deal with. Don't add onto it by holding onto him.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> No matter how you look at it, his behavior is very strange. People in a relationship wouldn't just go and sleep over at somebody of the other sex's house and turn off all means of communicating with them. Something's going on. You know it, I know it.
> 
> It's best to end the relationship, especially since you've already told him that you would do it. Save your own sanity, because if you let it continue it will only hurt more and start to fester and gnaw at you. You don't want that, because it will only bring more pain. If you end it now, the pain of the break-up is all you'll need to deal with. Don't add onto it by holding onto him.



you're right, i know you're right of course but i'm having a tough time accepting it, this is only going to get worse from now, i just can't explain how awful this situation is in words, like he was my best friend, he wasn't ever meant to do something like this, he was always the nicest guy i knew, always picking up the pieces for me, but he started a new job and then he turned into a different person, the other day he said he couldn't deal with my insecurities because i've had them since i was 15 and i should grow out of it now that i'm 21 

the only other issue is i want this done with now
but he is refusing to answer his phone, i called him mum and he's still not back, idk what to do, i'm going insane just sitting here


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 8, 2014)

mogyay said:


> you're right, i know you're right of course but i'm having a tough time accepting it, this is only going to get worse from now, i just can't explain how awful this situation is in words, like he was my best friend, he wasn't ever meant to do something like this, he was always the nicest guy i knew, always picking up the pieces for me, but he started a new job and then he turned into a different person, the other day he said he couldn't deal with my insecurities because i've had them since i was 15 and i should grow out of it now that i'm 21
> 
> the only other issue is i want this done with now
> but he is refusing to answer his phone, i called him mum and he's still not back, idk what to do, i'm going insane just sitting here


At this moment you can't do much. You feel powerless and that's gnawing at you. At least try to keep yourself busy until then. Listen to music. Play a game. It won't take your mind off of it, but sitting around doing nothing only makes you feel worse.

From what you're telling me, he's changed so much because he's found a different group of people to hang out with, and they've somehow changed his outlook on life. He's grown apart from you but doesn't want to end the relationship either, even though it's obvious to all what's going on.
As for your insecurities, it only makes sense that you still have them. They don't magically disappear. If he was once able to understand that but isn't anymore, I'm sorry, but he's not such a good friend for you anymore.

I know how much it hurts to do this, I've been through it as well. But sadly it's something that happens to the best of us. If you need any more support after you've said what needs to be said, feel free to PM me. I'll help you as much as I can.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

HEADACHE


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 8, 2014)

I am hungry at work like always sigh*


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 9, 2014)

Provincial Exams & a Teacher Strike v.v


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

I had the worst nightmare two days ago. I've actually been avoiding normal sleep because I don't ever want to see it again. Thinking about it scares me, too- and I'm afraid if I tell someone exactly what it was, they'll think I've gone crazy or something. I know that it's not logical to think I'm a bad person because of something that happened in a dream, but at the same time, I feel kind of dragged down by the guilt of what happened, even though it wasn't real. 

Plus, I feel like if I start talking about it irl, I might start bawling, which would not be pretty, either.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2014)

my sweaty palms and IM NOT WEARING SOCKS AGH


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

MY WISDOM TEETH ARE COMING IN AND I HATE FIGHTING WITH PEOPL EUGH JESUS


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

Aerious said:


> MY WISDOM TEETH ARE COMING IN AND I HATE FIGHTING WITH PEOPL EUGH JESUS



WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE TO GET THEM PULLED OUT. 

Drooling blood for daaays. Liquid diet. Everything starts to taste awful. Everything _is_ awful.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

lysandre said:


> WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE TO GET THEM PULLED OUT.
> 
> Drooling blood for daaays. Liquid diet. Everything starts to taste awful. Everything _is_ awful.



Nope. I had Invisalign and I'm getting actual braces after they're all grown in or broken through. NOT DOING THAT **** FOR MY LIFE NO THANK YOU


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

Aerious said:


> Nope. I had Invisalign and I'm getting actual braces after they're all grown in or broken through. NOT DOING THAT **** FOR MY LIFE NO THANK YOU



:C

Jealous now. 

I had to get mine yanked out. The dentist actually _screwed it up_. Not that it was too serious, but the man I charged with responsibly tearing the teeth out of my mouth messed up on the stitching and it did not help. 

Anyway. Still jealous. Still having trust issues.


----------



## unravel (Jun 9, 2014)

First day of school
fk the schedule and I had to go home at 5 PM (Mondays)
and I have Saturday classes (1st and 2nd week every month)
omgggg


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

lysandre said:


> :C
> 
> Jealous now.
> 
> ...



THAT SOUNDS AWFUL OH MY GOD YEA NO I WANNA KEEP THESE BAD BOYS IN


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2014)

lysandre said:


> :C
> 
> Jealous now.
> 
> ...


I didn't even receive any stitching when my wisdom tooth was taken out. It bled for a few hours after being removed, but stopped. Very little pain as well. I guess it depends.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

stupid credit card..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

summer.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> summer.


Ugh, I know. It can't be over soon enough. I hate sweating and I hate all the bugs that come flying at you during this time of year.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

but Summer here is like.. 44C <//3


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 9, 2014)

Right now its that disney made star wars EU "canon" aka fake.
I was thinking about it for awhile, and EU has some of the best books, like Star wars the old republic stuff and other things.


----------



## Manah (Jun 9, 2014)

Summer. *dies*

And the fact it took me over two hours to write ask someone what their commission prices are. How hard can it be to write two simple  sentences? =.=


----------



## Pokemonprime (Jun 9, 2014)

The weird bits of reddit...... (Who the **** made a subreddit called /r/WatchPeopleDie)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

people who can't call me and tell whether they are going out tonight or not...


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't help being bothered by Jun's signature, as I am wondering wether the lady is naked....I'm a bit disgusted.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

IRC.. ugh ppl who like to act badass..


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 9, 2014)

The fact of how stupid people can be these days


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Dog did one nasty ass fart and it's wafted all the way upstairs. Before it smelt like rain up here, now it smells like death and eggs.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 9, 2014)

People who don't get their kids vaccinated , why are you all over my fb


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 9, 2014)

My anxiety.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My anxiety.


What's up? Care to talk?


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My anxiety.



You can talk to him ^^^^ he can understand.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My anxiety.



I also have anxiety - if you ever wanna talk about it I'm here too


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I didn't even receive any stitching when my wisdom tooth was taken out. It bled for a few hours after being removed, but stopped. Very little pain as well. I guess it depends.



Mine was impacted, so they sort of had to do more slicing and dicing than usual. Both of mine bled for days, lol. Lucky. :c


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking for a car and all the ones I like are sold :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

brother still wont give me the ****ing 3ds and its been a few days already


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

my motor mouth


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

also i always miss restocks fml


----------



## matt (Jun 9, 2014)

Cant find a bell Knicknack need it urgently!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

matt said:


> Cant find a bell Knicknack need it urgently!



That's real urgent buddy


----------



## matt (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> That's real urgent buddy



Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

my fingers i cut myself on a damn bowl that broke


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

I smiled today. I'm not sure what that means for S A D B O I S C L U B. :'(

But actually I'm worried that I might not get this apartment that I'm looking at because there are a few other people looking into it.
It's the perfect place so I'm really trying to get in there!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh look, a new episode of mekakucity actors is on! YESSS, i'm so excite-


. . .
Oh.. . .
OH GOD.
LOOK AT THE EYES.
ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

I KEEP MISSING PEACH RESTOCKS DXHJGDHFGDHJFJKFKJSDHAJSHJSHFDJ


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2014)

lysandre said:


> Mine was impacted, so they sort of had to do more slicing and dicing than usual. Both of mine bled for days, lol. Lucky. :c


Mine was too. But the surgeon was done in less than a minute, really skilled guy. I don't know if that helped or if I just got lucky like you said.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

No one is responding to my LF post on reddit...


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

lysandre said:


> Mine was impacted, so they sort of had to do more slicing and dicing than usual. Both of mine bled for days, lol. Lucky. :c



OVERCROWDING MAY MEAN I NEED MINE REMOVED U R SCARING ME LOL


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2014)

Getting discharged from hospital


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

being sad for like the past 3 hours ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

this "friend" i have on another site. she is acting like this old lady atm...


----------



## Puffy (Jun 9, 2014)

i think I'm allergic to this heat
like I'm covered in hives and stuff ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

^oh god im sorry x_x

i hate when i get heat rashes and stuff D:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

Puffy said:


> i think I'm allergic to this heat
> like I'm covered in hives and stuff ;~;



what's the temperature where you live? D;


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 9, 2014)

Feeling fat uggh


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Feeling fat uggh



Same.. I went to a cookout yesterday and ate too much.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 9, 2014)

Back ache, neck ache, headaches.. I feel like I'm falling to pieces.


----------



## mayormolly (Jun 9, 2014)

Nervous about my flight to Japan in 3 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm missing a mafia game. 
AND I AM NOT PLEASED.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 9, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> what's the temperature where you live? D;



105 degrees right now. ; n ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

People who disables communication just because they get too serious. lool.


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 105 degrees right now. ; n ;



omg
GET A FAN
HIDE IN A FREEZER


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 9, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 105 degrees right now. ; n ;


Celsius?! HOW ARE YOU STILL AL- oh.

That's still pretty damn hot.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 9, 2014)

Finals week.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2014)

It's getting unreasonably hot. And finding a second job is hard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

i cant sleep. too bright and im too much notsosleepy.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

anxiety


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 9, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 105 degrees right now. ; n ;



And that kids is why i live only a few cities away from Canada ヽ(；▽；)ノ i think 65 degrees is hot personally 
BUT DUDE SERIOUSLY.
GET A FAN.
RAID THE NEIGHBORS IF YOU HAVE TO.
EAT ICE CREAM
*shakes* YOUR GONNA GET TO HOTTTFF-


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 105 degrees right now. ; n ;



SOUNDS LIKE FLORIDA


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

that i need to drink my problems away ;-;


----------



## Pirate (Jun 9, 2014)

Seem to be having some serious sleeping problems lately. I don't know if it's the pain I'm in or the fact I'm just laying in bed constantly thinking about stuff, but it's really frustrating me. I'm tired of going to bed at 4-5am every day. I just can't sleep any earlier.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 9, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> that i need to drink my problems away ;-;


#bless


----------



## Syndra (Jun 10, 2014)

URgh i don't really like my class honestly; it's just random commentary after commentary and it's kind of annoying;;
also i have a headache and a pimple on the back of my head
and lots of first-school-day stuff to work on (+ an essay describing myself, which is one of the things i'm practically the worst at)

...and it's just the first day of school u_____u

this year feels different though, a _bad_ kind of different. i feel as if i'm going to give up.


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 10, 2014)

illnesses coming back and not going away...


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Loneliness and depression because of said loneliness.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Loneliness and depression because of said loneliness.



*hug*


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

That people just lust to take stabs at me because I said something that isn't aimed to them but they must insist of forcing themselves to prove me wrong because they don't agree with me.

It's severely annoying, Also the fact that Mario Kart 8's AI on 150CC and Mirror are just really goddamn annoying when it comes to the best aim ever, 90% better than 100CC's aiming I guess, I slipped on a Banana in first because of stupid placement and fell off the map.

First to sixth, Am I ever going to atleast unlock the Gold Standard?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> That people just lust to take stabs at me because I said something that isn't aimed to them but they must insist of forcing themselves to prove me wrong because they don't agree with me.
> 
> It's severely annoying, Also the fact that Mario Kart 8's AI on 150CC and Mirror are just really goddamn annoying when it comes to the best aim ever, 90% better than 100CC's aiming I guess, I slipped on a Banana in first because of stupid placement and fell off the map.
> 
> First to sixth, Am I ever going to atleast unlock the Gold Standard?


First yes. Or they start ranting about said "misunderstanding".

Well I can't imagine being more annoying than Mk ds or 7 lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> That people just lust to take stabs at me because I said something that isn't aimed to them but they must insist of forcing themselves to prove me wrong because they don't agree with me.



*hug*
don't worry, I'm on yur side c:


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *hug*



Thanks.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jun 10, 2014)

Parent shouting at their crying kid >< it bother me so much I can't leave my room for the toilet. It's gonna be awkward.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

That my mom nevers gets back from the beach dude


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

My cat just came back from the vet; she might have cancer.
I'm really scared and sad; I've had her since I was 6... She's my baby.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My cat just came back from the vet; she might have cancer.
> I'm really scared and sad; I've had her since I was 6... She's my baby.



****, I'm so sorry. I'm sure she knows you care about her a lot- and I really do wish you the best.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ****, I'm so sorry. I'm sure she knows you care about her a lot- and I really do wish you the best.


 
Thanks, deare. It means a lot. I'm just trying to give her as much love as possible and thinking good thoughts for her. We'll find out tonight if it's her thyroid or not; we're hoping it's that because at least we can give her medication for it. She's always been so small... I knew she was feeling even lighter/bonier than usual, but I didn't say anything... I don't know what I'm going to do if something happens to her.


----------



## N64dude (Jun 10, 2014)

My former once-week teacher who i had in Year 8 looks me while my taxi drives into my school


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 10, 2014)

My parents always yell at me because I spend a lot if time on my iPad (sounds childish and selfish but hear me out) and they say they are going to ban me. My friend has been going through some really tough times lately and I have to be there for her. She feels suicidal and self harms, I'm the only one in our friend group who gets what she's is going through and I was surprised when she put her trust into me. Last time I wasn't there she self harmed a lot more than she usually does. I have to be there for her no matter what, I promised myself I would be. I come on TBT at night as a way to cheer myself up as it's pretty depressive. I worried if my parents find out they will ban me from my iPad and as I have no other way of talking to her, I'm afraid she will do something really scary. I don't know what to do and I really need to help her, it's working she is stopping self harming gradually and she says she feels better after we talk which is great. But it's not just that sometimes I need her to be there for me. During the depressive period of my bipolar I feel very much the same as her and we support each other. If I lose my ipad I'm afraid I might lose her and myself. I can't text her either as I have no signal where I live as it's pretty rural. Do people have advice? I could really use some right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

a certain person's birthday soon..


----------



## Cou (Jun 10, 2014)

How I feel like something is really bothering my but I can't get my finger on it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Earlier today I learned that someone in my Jazz Band had an accident. Not the elementary "I wet my pants" accident. He actually...he died. I never knew him on a personal level, but I played trumpet with him, as did FoxWolf.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

Jealousy


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

Feeling like I'm just in the way.


----------



## effluo (Jun 10, 2014)

General unfairness and people(mainly managers) playing favorites at work...


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got yelled at by my neighbors because it was raining and they wanted me to get inside because there was lightning, they told me I would get hit by lightning.

Okay neighbors, you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

The vet called back. Molly's (my cat) blood tests were perfect, especially considering her age. But that means it's not her thyroid that's causing her weightloss and her lack of muscular definition. Vet said it could just be her old age or it could be cancer leeching off her nutrients which explains the lack of muscle. We have to get her X-rays tomorrow, but after that, I don't think we'll be able to afford an ultrasound or medicine.

No expenses were spared for my day, but my cat is a different story apparently.
She won't even lay on my bed with me like she usually does.


----------



## locker (Jun 10, 2014)

The humidity and this 95? weather, people seem more snappy when it gets really hot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Earlier today I learned that someone in my Jazz Band had an accident. Not the elementary "I wet my pants" accident. He actually...he died. I never knew him on a personal level, but I played trumpet with him, as did FoxWolf.



I knew him a little better, though. It's still really sad, and it's made me realize that it could happen to me as well...


----------



## andlyrics (Jun 10, 2014)

I said things to my ex that perhaps should've remained unsaid, and now we're completely cutting ties.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

sticky weather


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

This year went by too fast. It's a shame.


----------



## Mayor Em (Jun 10, 2014)

stressed about the need to get new job; vs the laziness i am become


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 10, 2014)

MY FRICKING GOD HAIR!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

upcoming finals


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Finals!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2014)

A creepy co worker just messaged me on Facebook to go to bed..should I run??


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 11, 2014)

Still no N64-games for Wii U Virtual Console


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Cold said:


> This year went by too fast. It's a shame.



^^^so much.

also that i woke up with a headache for no reason at all. lol.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 11, 2014)

I put myself in a crappy situation. In language arts my class was working on an essay comparing two books about rebels for about a week. The problem is, I didn't read much of my second book, nor did I do much of the graphic organizer. The essay was due today, and if I don't type it all up and share it with my teacher by the end of the night, I won't be able to go on our school field trip tomorrow. I haven't even started. I'm an idiot.

I also have an algebra final on Friday, I'm pretty sure I'm screwed there to.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 11, 2014)

My sister is getting married to some ******* she's only known for 5 months and wants me to go to her wedding. I really, really don't want to go.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My sister is getting married to some ******* she's only known for 5 months and wants me to go to her wedding. I really, really don't want to go.



oh my god i thought of anna from frozen


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 11, 2014)

Triggered myself with memories and now I'm beating myself up mentally.


----------



## effluo (Jun 11, 2014)

My anxiety and over analyzing is trying to kill me..


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 11, 2014)

i ruin everything..


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 12, 2014)

effluo said:


> My anxiety and over analyzing is trying to kill me..



If you ever need someone to talk to, I'm here.
Same boat, almost constantly.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 12, 2014)

feeling bitter and powerless. 

i think my pride literally hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Triggered myself with memories and now I'm beating myself up mentally.



Know the feels :/ *hugs* get better man.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jun 12, 2014)

My braces on the bottom of my mouth 
Got them yesterday.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> feeling bitter and powerless.
> 
> i think my pride literally hurts.


Same with me. I got into a huge fight with my boyfriend so excuse me as I get drunk as hell


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 12, 2014)

Rude, inconsiderate people.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 12, 2014)

ALSO HAHA KEWL also found out my best friend will be leaving to Barbados for the summer ASAP because she continued smoking weed after her parents wanted her to stop (before the was caught the first time she was doing coke among other things) it's just really sad because I've known her for 8+ years and our families are close family friends and wow I'm so upset


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 12, 2014)

All the wounds, they will never heal, All the people, they will never feel, All the stabs, they will never heel me overrrrr!
I am depressed beyond belief, where's the Bacon at?

Joking aside, I've been getting constant "stabs" by various members because my opinions differ to theirs, Thanks guys.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

It's 8:00 PM and I haven't eaten anything since yesterday evening. Pretty much hungry and irritated.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 12, 2014)

i think all my friends are getting tired of me, or just people in general, which I understand

I wish I could just stop talking to them but I need them and im selfish

I regret ever meeting them, I dont do any good for anybody and all ive been is a jackass recently

I wish I was alone so I wouldnt be so reliant on others and such a burden

or just, actually, never born, would be preferred, pls&ty lord jesus


----------



## Kupo (Jun 13, 2014)

Men


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 13, 2014)

Kupo said:


> Men



srry 

but if its any consolation, same


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm so unaccustomed to sitting down and truly letting myself relax that I'm having a hard time sitting still and watching this movie. 

It's a good movie. ; ; But I'm all- _i should be doing THINGS_ even though there are no things to do. gdi. I can't even be lazy right.


----------



## Cou (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not anime -_-


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> I'm not anime -_-





Thank heavens.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 13, 2014)

My thoughts are racing about something that happened to me/stupidly let happen a couple years ago and I'm panicking a bit.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 13, 2014)

Friday the 13th


----------



## KaTomic12 (Jun 13, 2014)

My stomach x.x Stomach cramps...... working out after full stomach= no no


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 13, 2014)

I struggle far too much with the most simple everyday tasks.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 13, 2014)

No no no no I don't want my dad to stay over at our new house. Not now, or this holiday or next year. _Never._

After I spent two weeks in Japan with my dad I lost count how many times I want to go back and be with my mum instead. He's able crush my self-esteem and feel less of a person just the way he sometimes avoids me in public, the way he looks at me and pick on my appearance, and how he always compare me with other "normal girls".

Ugh sometimes I wish he could leave us alone for at least a year or something jfc.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No no no no I don't want my dad to stay over at our new house. Not now, or this holiday or next year. _Never._
> 
> After I spent two weeks in Japan with my dad I lost count how many times I want to go back and be with my mum instead. He's able crush my self-esteem and feel less of a person just the way he sometimes avoids me in public, the way he looks at me and pick on my appearance, and how he always compare me with other "normal girls".
> 
> Ugh sometimes I wish he could leave us alone for at least a year or something jfc.



can i join the club. other then he should.. like not come back >>


----------



## Farobi (Jun 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Friday the 13th



The. Woods pls


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 13, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Thanks.



got chur back bby♥


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 13, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> i think all my friends are getting tired of me, or just people in general, which I understand
> 
> I wish I could just stop talking to them but I need them and im selfish
> 
> ...


i still love you babe



Revolver Ocelot said:


> View attachment 50457
> 
> Thank heavens.


For what? Cou is not such quality anime, that's saddening.



honeyprince said:


> No no no no I don't want my dad to stay over at our new house. Not now, or this holiday or next year. _Never._
> 
> After I spent two weeks in Japan with my dad I lost count how many times I want to go back and be with my mum instead. He's able crush my self-esteem and feel less of a person just the way he sometimes avoids me in public, the way he looks at me and pick on my appearance, and how he always compare me with other "normal girls".
> 
> Ugh sometimes I wish he could leave us alone for at least a year or something jfc.


It's easy for me to say, but try not to let it get to you. He has unrealistic expectations of you and wishes you were different. It's a fault in his thinking as he should appreciate you the way you are, no matter what.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

also tomorrow. firetruckfiretruckfiretruck


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got to school and i can't stay awake


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 13, 2014)

i cant sleep even though im really tired.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 13, 2014)

controlling parents..


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2014)

Rhinok's troll thread.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 13, 2014)

My parents already said if my cat's X-rays show she has cancer that she's not getting chemo because we probably won't be able to afford it since my brother and I are both in school. I want to drop out because I don't want to watch my best friend die...

I bet if it was the dog it would be a different story...

I've never lost a pet before and the idea of not having my cat when I've had her since I was 5 is too much.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My parents already said if my cat's X-rays show she has cancer that she's not getting chemo because we probably won't be able to afford it since my brother and I are both in school. I want to drop out because I don't want to watch my best friend die...
> 
> I bet if it was the dog it would be a different story...
> 
> I've never lost a pet before and the idea of not having my cat when I've had her since I was 5 is too much.



How old is she? D:


----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

There's no chocolate to eat.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

Cold said:


> There's no chocolate to eat.



pizza*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 13, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> How old is she? D:



Roughly, 17. :/


----------



## Puffy (Jun 13, 2014)

i feel like a huge jerk right now
and i'm acting really impatient
and its still really hot and someone ate all the ice cream


----------



## Naiad (Jun 13, 2014)

The guy I like got a girlfriend yesterday, and now I can't stop thinking about it >^< On the bright side, I didn't cry or anything, I just scared he'll get his heart broken again. I hate always having to support him when his relationships end ; a ;


----------



## Improv (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't slept in going on fOuR days.

I was dead tired about an hour ago and now it's like I've had coffee dripping into me from an IV for weeks.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 13, 2014)

i wish i could kill some people


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

I might have cancer. ://


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2014)

The pharmacy called asking if I was going to ever come by for the trial prescription of Prozac.
I hung up the phone... I'm scared to be on it; I just need someone to talk to more than ever... Not pills.
The medicine always makes me into someone else... I'm still not used to having emotions after the Zoloft.
It made me worse.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Theres gonna be a power outage on Tuesday..


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The pharmacy called asking if I was going to ever come by for the trial prescription of Prozac.
> I hung up the phone... I'm scared to be on it; I just need someone to talk to more than ever... Not pills.
> The medicine always makes me into someone else... I'm still not used to having emotions after the Zoloft.
> It made me worse.



I know this isn't rly the best place to say this but Prozac is some pretty good stuff compared to Zoloft.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 14, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I know this isn't rly the best place to say this but Prozac is some pretty good stuff compared to Zoloft.



Is it? People keep telling me it's going to make me worse off so I just haven't picked it up. Bit nervous. I don't wanna turn into a walking vegetable again.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I know this isn't rly the best place to say this but Prozac is some pretty good stuff compared to Zoloft.



It's totally fine to discuss it here since the thread is for helping people :3


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Is it? People keep telling me it's going to make me worse off so I just haven't picked it up. Bit nervous. I don't wanna turn into a walking vegetable again.



Well, for me Prozac helped. After being on Zoloft & having it knock me two miles back in progress I noticed a bit of improvement.

But, still, there are side effects to think about but the shape that _I_ was in made Prozac an okay-ish decision. For you, though, I'd say it's a judgement call.


Not sure if you've taken Lexapro or if you've had that recommended but for the love of everything on this earth do not.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

My sleep schedule is wack ;-;


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

i HATE TO BE A THREAD HOG BUT I THINK IM ABOUT TO BE KILLED SOMETHING JUST ABOUT KNOCKED MY WALL DOWN FROM MY CLOSET


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

O_O.. what is it???


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> O_O.. what is it???



u think im going to look hA im in the living room sitting in the dark


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

WELL MAYBE YOU'D SEE IT BEFORE YA LEFT ;_;  idunnoo..


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I want to sleep but it's too hot in my room and I don't have a fan.....


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 14, 2014)

Skeeter syndrome!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't have any nice pots to make this succulent arrangement I have planned out.....

This agave flexispina is so beautiful. it needs to be properly displayed.


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

I just realized that I had my graphics tablet rotated in the wrong direction. Learned how to invert-draw for nothing.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

my mom's dog barking at me and trying to bite me.. i hate that dog even more now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

that i dont have nuff money i want the rct games on shuteamu


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

i want the cafe in my town but idk where to put it


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I think my best and closest friend may be moving to CA after next summer. 

*:'(*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 14, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I think my best and closest friend may be moving to CA after next summer.
> 
> *:'(*



*hug* I cant stand seeing you sad like this.. *sits*&#55357;&#56468;


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

It's not really certain. He's being offered an internship and then a job offer from a super giant electircal engineer company out there. However they're opening a branch in North Carolina with the guy who originally offered him the job being the head of that branch. The thing is, is that my friend was like "well I wouldn't mind living in CA...."

Idek too early to know anything


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

My friends ignore me, I don't think they are real friends but I have no where else to go at breaks. I literally just told two of them I felt really alone and depressed but just kept talking like I said nothing even though I know they heard me. It makes me feel even more alone, I think they all hate me or something. 

I like ranting on this thread..


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

I didn't expect it to get popular at all, but I'm glad you like being able to vent here. c:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> I didn't expect it to get popular at all, but I'm glad you like being able to vent here. c:



Thank you, I feel this thread should be stickied or something


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

Uxie said:


> My friends ignore me, I don't think they are real friends but I have no where else to go at breaks. I literally just told two of them I felt really alone and depressed but just kept talking like I said nothing even though I know they heard me. It makes me feel even more alone, I think they all hate me or something.
> 
> I like ranting on this thread..



And I know exactly how this feels lol One of my friends can be a total b.. plus she ignores me until she needs something so I don't consider her a friend. Some person to just pass the class time with or to just work with so I can get my **** done. I have no friends in school and I'm always alone, but I love it, I really do. lol So much less drama in my life. It's no exaggeration when I say I don't have friends.. I really just don't.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> And I know exactly how this feels lol One of my friends can be a total b.. plus she ignores me until she needs something so I don't consider her a friend. Some person to just pass the class time with or to just work with so I can get my **** done. I have no friends in school and I'm always alone, but I love it, I really do. lol So much less drama in my life. It's no exaggeration when I say I don't have friends.. I really just don't.



Sometimes I love being alone too

I have this one friend and she's the only one who has ever noticed im sad (I was diagnosed as bipolar before high school) but I turn her away and I don't know why. One time I stood in the middle of where my "friends" hang out with a tear on my face, know one noticed.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 14, 2014)

wahhh science and math exam

freaking out


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 14, 2014)

My gf is out drinking. That's not a problem, but I do not like being home alone on days like this.. :/ so that bothers me a little I guess. What to doo.. everyone is busy tonight :<


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2014)

soon all the people I usually talk to (I only really talk to one and barely to the others) wont talk to me pretty much at all anymore and im scared of being alone

theres lots of **** about being alone today whats the dealio w that

lets all get 2gether and be not alone anymore my brosephs


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> soon all the people I usually talk to (I only really talk to one and barely to the others) wont talk to me pretty much at all anymore and im scared of being alone
> 
> theres lots of **** about being alone today whats the dealio w that
> 
> lets all get 2gether and be not alone anymore my brosephs



Yeah! We can start an alone club


----------



## hanzy (Jun 14, 2014)

Piano exam tomorrow. I feel sick with nerves. If I don't pass, I won't be getting into my university of choice, since it's a requirement. So yeah, I'm not feeling great this evening.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah! We can start an alone club



but wouldnt that be a loophole bc we would have to be alone to be in the club but if ur in the club u arent alone,,,


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> but wouldnt that be a loophole bc we would have to be alone to be in the club but if ur in the club u arent alone,,,



Hmmmm... You are right, the club would need a better name


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

IM SO DEHYDRATED NO MATTER HOW MUCH WATER I DRINK


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

Nymeri said:


> My gf is out drinking. That's not a problem, but I do not like being home alone on days like this.. :/ so that bothers me a little I guess. What to doo.. everyone is busy tonight :<



Why aren't you out with her? ; ; Distance, or...?


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

I just overreact a lot, eh?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

Hot said:


> Got slapped in the face and criticized by my aunt who's freeloading off of my mother. It's more amusing rather than hurtful, imo. Just one more year.



wtf, did you do something about her slapping you? D:


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> wtf, did you do something about her slapping you? D:


Nah. Couldn't do much, and I pretty much deserved it tbh.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 14, 2014)

my "friend" lying about the abuse they did lol


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

so so so so tired. kind of embarrassed because I cried for about 20 minutes over a story. not- like, loud crying. but crying nonetheless. 

trying to hide it just made it worse, tbh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

so dehydrsted


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 15, 2014)

Oberyns Death.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm too damn shy so I can't make any friends which is making me lonely and miserable.

School really bums me out, so when the smallest bad thing happens to me, I start crying.

I play the saxophone and I'm getting lazy with reading music.

My mum drinks way too much Diet Coke so she burps 24/7.

My sister and mum keep fighting over my sister's weight.

If my sister finds out about my relationship with someone else, she'll try to put a stop to it.

I keep rubbing my eye, which makes my eye hurt and feel as if it needs more rubbing, causing a horrible cycle.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 15, 2014)

My parents fighting. I really wish we all could just get along and be happy. They work so much, i feel like we should spend the time they're not working smiling, not fighting.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

whenever i move my arms or legs it feels weird and hurts from dancing all day yesterday im so sore it hurts


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

The fact that I am leaving to the navy and won't be seeing my love ones for a while


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> The fact that I am leaving to the navy and won't be seeing my love ones for a while



I wish you luck. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

i wont be able to join the civ v game night thing  poop holidays!


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

My stupid sister.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 15, 2014)

My lack of cats, I need some cats.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My lack of cats, I need some cats.



I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Negative nancies and things being brought up that shouldn't have been.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

I got no sleep last night (literally 2 hours) and now I have to study for finals tomorrow and do homework..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

Grandmother's in the hospital. 

Feeling kind of on edge. Definitely feeling like I can't tell anyone anything without getting stared at. Running out of energy, patience, and ability to be polite over here.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Finals tomorrow.. so much homework.. 83 question history packet.. 3 packets for geometry.. I'm a mess.

I can never buy art from people I want to because people who request art all the time always take the slots zzz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> Grandmother's in the hospital.
> 
> Feeling kind of on edge. Definitely feeling like I can't tell anyone anything without getting stared at. Running out of energy, patience, and ability to be polite over here.



Hope you feel better D: Also keeping your grandma in my thoughts. （；へ：）


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 15, 2014)

I feel really anti-social. Not that I'm trying to really avoid people, more like whenever I try to start a conversation it ends pretty quickly or xD; no one answers. Haha or maybe this was cause someone jokingly brought up that people run away from me. 


x.x am I giving off a boring or stuck-up vibe or something?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

IM DYING


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> I feel really anti-social. Not that I'm trying to really avoid people, more like whenever I try to start a conversation it ends pretty quickly or xD; no one answers. Haha or maybe this was cause someone jokingly brought up that people run away from me.
> 
> 
> x.x am I giving off a boring or stuck-up vibe or something?


i don't know you but i kinda feels the same sometime. i mean bug off if you dont like me >> rather than ignore


----------



## unravel (Jun 16, 2014)

To my dumbass classmate(real life)
you are nobody and this is how you treat my friendduring the grouping class jfc stop shouting and swearing the teacher is looking at us well its a good thing I kick ya to keep your mouthass shut

Nobody accepted you and cares about you remember thatplus you are just sticking with us and ask for food if you read this good you know 

this is why I didnt pick ya as my buddy clock activity bow


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

Final today wah


----------



## Farobi (Jun 16, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> To my dumbass classmate(real life)
> you are nobody and this is how you treat my friendduring the grouping class jfc stop shouting and swearing the teacher is looking at us well its a good thing I kick ya to keep your mouthass shut
> 
> Nobody accepted you and cares about you remember thatplus you are just sticking with us and ask for food if you read this good you know
> ...


OH SNAP!

I lost my 3DS and I can't find it. :,(


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

that its hard to operate the new oven
HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't know whether to be excited for school or not, since I haven't touched a single textbook for 7 months.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

life..


----------



## unravel (Jun 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OH SNAP!
> 
> I lost my 3DS and I can't find it. :,(



good or you too irresp--- AHEM
tell your parents about it


----------



## Cudon (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh I randomly just pre-ordered Tomodachi on ebay and wasn't hyped for it at all. However the hype train has now hit me and the game is nowhere to be seen. Meanwhile something I ordered from Japan on 9th just came. Yet the item UK is nowhere to be seen... Didn't even get a tracking code.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

how brown this forum is

its super brown 

ultra brown


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2014)

Feeling kinda unloved today...in the forum and from my family...


----------



## Naiad (Jun 16, 2014)

I live on an island. It's just been one of those things that I keep on thinking about xD


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 16, 2014)

Not really happy with my art style at the moment. Or maybe it's just one of those days where I can't draw anything decent hmm.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

I am really depressed, anxious, hungry, and tired.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

had a bad night between fights with my boyfriend about silly things and just feeling bad and nervous about finals tomorrow.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 16, 2014)

lol how pathetic i am


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2014)

tsundere said:


> lol how pathetic i am



ily don't feel sad


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 17, 2014)

Some dude (not here, don't worry) said he wished I was dead. 

It didn't bother me too much. Just kind of a "whoa, so that's how you feel" moment happened and I kinda just shrugged him off. Some dork isn't enough to upset me, but I've kind of got to wonder if this guy tells other people this kind of stuff. I mean, if it hadn't been me- it could have been someone really vulnerable, and that kinda spooks me more than anything else. 

He can sit around wishing I was dead all he wants, because that's a waste of time, and idc. But just thinking that this nobody is out there probably trying to seem big and bad saying stuff like this to people who really don't need to hear that sort of thing kinda makes me ill.

I think there's a quote or something that says : _"May my enemies live long so they can see me prosper."_


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 17, 2014)

If I could really talk about the things bothering me on here, I would. I don't want you guys to think as bad about me as I do, lol. I'm bothering a lot by my past, my mistakes, and my cat having her x-rays tomorrow.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jun 17, 2014)

A couple years back my best friend of like 11-12 years moved away and since then I've only been able to see her ONE day a year (her birthday) and yesterday I found out I don't get to see her because I have no ride =c


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2014)

i have an unhealthy addiction thats bothering me


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 17, 2014)

idk! no reason i should be here imma leave now


----------



## easpa (Jun 17, 2014)

I tend do get a lot of messages from people when I'm not in the mood to talk to anyone, so I ignore them. Basically I'm starting to worry that I'm making people think I don't like them because I only respond when I feel like it. I know I could just respond to all messages no matter if I'm in the mood to or not, but I don't see the point in trying to force a conversation either. Eh, it's all pretty silly really.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

that im tired af right now for no reason


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really tired too but that's probably got something to do with the fact that I got 5 hours of sleep


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

my shouldersss<//3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

well i was at a concert yesterday so might be that but still i usually wake up earlier wtfff


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

Dropped my ds on the school floor..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm feeling "fragile"/down ( I get like this weekly though -_-)


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 17, 2014)

There's this "friend" of mine who annoys me 24/7, especially when I'm eating, drawing, or both. I HATE being talked to when I'm doing those things, unless you're a person I love very much. He's in my homeroom for next year, and I absolutely WON'T be able to stand him for a whole 'nother year. Should I beg to have my homeroom changed...?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

My ds broke


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 17, 2014)

potentially dead people


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't get the 7hrs of sleep that I used to get when school was in session for some reason.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a crush on two guys, and both of them live in different states. Honestly, I'm desperate to see both of them in person <\3


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2014)

Three players of IRC mafia who like to kill me or lynch me for the lols.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Three players of IRC mafia who like to kill me or lynch me for the lols.



at least they didn't for joking about someone's avatar..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

a certain person i wanna see irl but idk his feels.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 17, 2014)

Fatigue and the news that I'm getting absolutely no financial aid for the college I'm transferring to in the fall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

Moron said:


> Fatigue and the news that I'm getting absolutely no financial aid for the college I'm transferring to in the fall.



damn, im sorry ._. that system i say


----------



## Geoni (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah apparently the person I'm a legal dependent of makes enough money (70k a year) to pay $30,000 a year so I deserve no financial aid. Moving to a socialist country, gaining citizenship, and studying there for cheap probably would have been easier.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm having a cold for the millionth time this year.. :/


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

83 question review for my history final tomorrow lol


----------



## krielle (Jun 17, 2014)

The usual.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 17, 2014)

why am i like this everyday lol


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel like I abuse this thread. 

Well, my grandmum's got a brain tumor and for some reason this is making me angry instead of sad. I just- I'm so po'd at the world, it seems like. Living like this is just- I don't even have words for it. Every time someone around me has a problem like this, I'm forced to question whether being alive is worth it if something so small and so random can ruin _everything_. 

gdi i need a hug or something.


----------



## Hot (Jun 17, 2014)

The fact that it's really hot in my office and room, but not the others. It's probably because of all these electronics or something.


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm too nice for my own tastes and it's bothering me more and more how considerate I try to be. I kind of miss being ignorant and carefree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> I feel like I abuse this thread.
> 
> Well, my grandmum's got a brain tumor and for some reason this is making me angry instead of sad. I just- I'm so po'd at the world, it seems like. Living like this is just- I don't even have words for it. Every time someone around me has a problem like this, I'm forced to question whether being alive is worth it if something so small and so random can ruin _everything_.
> 
> gdi i need a hug or something.



squeezes you tightly : (


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 18, 2014)

i walked into my door frame/>????????????????????


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 18, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> squeezes you tightly : (



Danke. ; ;


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2014)

The post office lost my copy of Tomodachi Life. Mother****ers.


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 18, 2014)

Plot resetting ._.
marshall seems to love parking his house right on top of my hybrids or right in front of my house ._.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jun 18, 2014)

No one will respond to my thread on another site. I need the answer, it's driving me nuts .


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

mom because she never calls me -_-


----------



## Improv (Jun 18, 2014)

Summer homework.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

My dad.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been friends with a girl for over six years, but she doesn't care as much about me (or our other friends from that time) as I do her. I've been slowly resigning myself to this fact, though, so it's been bothering me less.


----------



## effluo (Jun 18, 2014)

NYCC comic con 4 day passes sold out.. I am sad..

I am now worried I won't be able to get tickets at all..


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 18, 2014)

my focus is getting worse, I struggled to focus on an animated movie. I was enjoying the movie, but I just kept losing focus occasionally

idk what if some day everything is everywhere and I cant focus on anything?? why do I have such bad focus what is this


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 19, 2014)

The 20 lbs that I lost last summer, I gained it all back because of my anti-depressants making me actually want to eat. I lost weight because I didn't feel like I deserved to eat and now I'm huge again. My boyfriend hurt my feelings really bad.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 19, 2014)

me not being high


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

effluo said:


> NYCC comic con 4 day passes sold out.. I am sad..
> 
> I am now worried I won't be able to get tickets at all..



DUDE! When do the 3 day go up for sale!?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 19, 2014)

im hungry but i just brushed my teeth


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> im hungry but i just brushed my teeth



I'm hungry and have money for weed or food. Not both.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

this bug just landed on my laptop screen x-x


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Today is technically the last day of school but they wouldn't fix my excused absences and now I have to come tomorrow... and go on the 24th to give doctors notes. Like... TAKE IT NOW. I've said this before but it still bugs me.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh man, a lot of things. My head feels like it's going to explode!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 19, 2014)

I only had an hour of sleep last night, I'm so tired but I don't want to sleep because then I'll be up all night and I'm trying to fix my sleeping schedule.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 19, 2014)

Father isnt proud of the straight A's I brought home yesterday.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 19, 2014)

My family's on my back about graduation and what I'm doing in the fall, and I'm absolutely sick of it. I'm really worried about my future so the last thing I want is for them to be questioning me and making me fill out forms every chance they get.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 20, 2014)

my 60 inch orange curly wig is tangled as freak omg


----------



## CR33P (Jun 20, 2014)

my stomac hurtz!1


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 20, 2014)

i'm a cold person


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 20, 2014)

I HEAR NOISES UNDER MY DRAWERS I THINK THERES A MOUSE UNDER THERE OMG ITS SCARING ME WHATS HAPENNINGNGN IT LITERALLY SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING IS ALIVE IN HERE I CAN JUST SENSE IT


----------



## Hot (Jun 20, 2014)

My room is really cold now.
& I have an urge to go in the IRC. Gross.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 20, 2014)

i am so sleepy all of a sudden and im scared to death


----------



## Chromie (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not tired enough to sleep. I left my weed at my friends house. I think she's going to take it all.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Sick on my last day of school and i want to go home.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 20, 2014)

about to fail my enviro final B)
//crying​


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2014)

Someone called me emo >.>


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

No motivation to do almost everything


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 20, 2014)

The fact that guys can't figure out how they feel about me before they kiss me. ;(


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Hungry and there's no food. #firstworldproblems.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> The fact that guys can't figure out how they feel about me before they kiss me. ;(



Did he basically lead you on?


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Hungry and there's no food. #firstworldproblems.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



He broke up with his ex girlfriend like two weeks ago and still isnt over her... :/ but he still likes me? its just a huge mess ;(


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

I WANT A GOOD MORNING TEXT & TO BE MESSAGED FIRST am I needy


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

i want to take a shower
but i dont want to get up


----------



## Brackets (Jun 20, 2014)

feeling like a horrible person


----------



## Improv (Jun 20, 2014)

i made myself a pizza and now there's a spice stuck in my gums and it hurts like a *****


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Fang moved out in my cycle town and he was mine.. I didn't even mess up the cycle he just left and didn't even get told he was in boxes???? why..


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Fang moved out in my cycle town and he was mine.. I didn't even mess up the cycle he just left and didn't even get told he was in boxes???? why..



That is awful.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> He broke up with his ex girlfriend like two weeks ago and still isnt over her... :/ but he still likes me? its just a huge mess ;(



That's why you don't date people who have just broken up with someone


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 20, 2014)

my mom ate me


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (Jun 20, 2014)

That "Izzy Reincarnated"'s username isn't "Izzy Incarnate"


----------



## Brad (Jun 20, 2014)

I need to work on some things, but I'm tired of working on them.


----------



## Byebi (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm craving the ice cream sandwich


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 20, 2014)

how do u change ur username


----------



## Isabella (Jun 21, 2014)

i lost more than 1,000 songs off my ipod somehow and i can't get them back ;___;


----------



## Dandie (Jun 21, 2014)

The fact that the diabetes summer camp I'm going to is still a week away when I've been waiting to go since like February.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm sick and when I had to blow my nose it began bleeding.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 21, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> how do u change ur username



Click on "shop" at the top. You can change your username for like 200 (or maybe 500?) bells.

EDIT: whoops it's 1000.


----------



## Hot (Jun 22, 2014)

This movie on Syfy is disgusting as f- but there's nothing else to watch.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 22, 2014)

banged my small toe against the table leg yay


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so close to finishing my crochet shark but the finishing details are so tedious


----------



## Keitara (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, I'm bothered by a picture I just finished some hours ago.
 I'd like to read some opinions from you people about it but I'm not sure if I can post it anywhere in this forum and if someone cares about it at all. <.<


----------



## mdchan (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm bothered that the USA pretty much gave away a goal to Portugal in the first half.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm spending so much TBT bells and I'm not making any. x(


----------



## mogyay (Jun 22, 2014)

ok i am sorry for this but i need to rant & i can't do it in real life because i need to maintain some level of exterior calmness and sanity but~

well me and my boyfriend of 3 years broke up a few days ago, i posted that we were having problems a couple weeks ago on this same board but as of last week we actually broke up and i have been completely inactive as it's been pretty tough going for me, this is seriously not what i thought would happen, i know it's super naive but i thought we could have a future together but i guess not.

basically in the last few month(s) of our relationship he had began seeing this girl, just as a friend, however i feel their friendship crossed a line of appropriateness, i wasn't really comfortable with it, he would spend the night at hers without telling me, actively ignoring my calls and messages, when this first happened i told him that i didn't mind as long as he told me where he was but he again chose to do this numerous times, word got back to me that he had also been criticizing our relationship to her and he confirmed this.

despite this and i know this sounds weird and dumb but i know that he loved me, i tried to end the relationship several times and he was genuinely distraught over it and successfully changed my mind, he'd talk about our future together and made me feel comfortable again in the relationship, we had trips planned for summer and were thinking about moving in together when i started back at uni, he doesn't have a lot of close friends so i assumed this girl was just something new to him and there wasn't any romantic/sexual feelings.

then we fast forward to a few days ago, he had been uncontactable for 5 days (VERY unusual, we're usually in eachothers pockets), i left so many voicemails, texts, facebook messages and even though his phone would ring out no one would answer, he was also never at home, i eventually managed to get a hold of him by randomly turning up at his mum's house, i state the relationship is over (i had done this so a few times by this point) and he agrees but it is very weird, he basically acts very cold and tells me that there is no feelings anymore and he just needs to be single at this time and there's nothing that can salvage the relationship and i haven't seen him since that. (despite that it wasn't like a screaming match or anything, i can only describe it as just.. cold)

this is the weirdest part though, his (female) friend was in a committed relationship (they had been going out for 2 years but had dated previously), they seemed well suited together and really seemed like a working relationship, i saw them a couple days previously and they were very affectionate, also her boyfriend was my boyfriends really good friend and they planned to go on holiday together in about a week but i found out yesterday they broke up a day after our relationship ended.

i understand that is totally wrong to accuse someone of cheating (and i would never accuse him) when there is no proof but it is driving me crazy not knowing, and obviously there is no real way to find out. 

also this is again probably really rude and inappropriate of me to say but she has cheated on every boyfriend she has had, her last relationship she cheated on her boyfriend with his best friend, and her current (well ex now) had a girlfriend at the time they got together and she didn't appear to care at all, in fact it lasted a couple weeks before he ended it)

i'm sorry i just needed to rant ;_; please god forbid no one needs to reply to this pathetic rambling, i just don't know if i am going crazy or not..


edit: wow sorry i wrote like a book there, my bad


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

One of my dogs... she won't stop barking -_-. Tried taking her out a little bit ago and she wouldn't go to the bathroom, and now she's barking again. I'll be trying again pretty soon for what it's worth... but she's pretty distracting.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 22, 2014)

the fact that the only thing keeping me going right now is mario kart and pikmin


----------



## Pirate (Jun 22, 2014)

I've had my secondary character/mule in my ACNL game for 2 months and I forgot all about new characters needing to talk to Sable for the machine. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Celes (Jun 22, 2014)

I got a rafflesia in my town, since I literally have no space in my inventory and I had to litter a bunch of items on the floor. ;.;
But then I bought some museum exhibits to hold all my stuff so yay.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

My mom and dealing w/ her...she just grind my gears. Annoying as hell. Also this computer being slow as f***!


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 23, 2014)

i didn't eat DINNER and was about to go to the kitchen and eat the sub sandwich that i was saving but it turns out my MOM threw it AWAY


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

The wench!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm having a lot of anxiety; I'm watching Wolf Children and laying here. I want my boyfriend.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 23, 2014)

Orange is the new black episode 12's ending ****


----------



## Farobi (Jun 23, 2014)

Well I just finished my vacation trip to Hong Kong and I wanted to do much more.
My 3DS is still lost somewhere.
School starts in a month.
I've got some inspirational writing to do for this class I'm having in summer break.
Steam Summer Sale + my impulse buys = bad. I don't have much money to begin with so that's a good thing.
Overpriced restaurants serving mediocre meals.
I need sleep.
I BROKE MY BIG TOE NAIL AND IT'S LITERALLY BROKEN IN HALF.


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2014)

someone quite famous was interested in my works but i was busy with school, and wrote them back two months later and they are not replying T-----T

blew off a lifetime opportunity


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 23, 2014)

I have one last exam to write before I'm finished with high school, and it's in ~6 hours, and I've gotten no sleep. Haha...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

sleep is gross


----------



## rariorana (Jun 23, 2014)

I really need money, haha.


----------



## Hot (Jun 23, 2014)

Watched too many horror movies in my hotel room. I'm paranoid as f- now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

I think my stomach ate my stomach.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

you know that feeling after pulling an all nighter? that


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

So I probably talked about this and there were these noises under my drawers for the past couple days. It was still happening today. I was on my laptop and then all of a sudden, a cockroach just comes crawling out from under my drawer. I manged to kill it and while I did, there was another cockroach in my room under my bed and it was already dead. It was so gross.


----------



## Nage (Jun 24, 2014)

my period
so painful
im crying
dying
cramps


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> So I probably talked about this and there were these noises under my drawers for the past couple days. It was still happening today. I was on my laptop and then all of a sudden, a cockroach just comes crawling out from under my drawer. I manged to kill it and while I did, there was another cockroach in my room under my bed and it was already dead. It was so gross.



oh gosh where do u live?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

I live in California. It's so filled with bugs lol


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I live in California. It's so filled with bugs lol



eek i can imagine. up here in rainy washington it's freezing as **** most of the time, but lately it's been muggy and gross


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Love..


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Love..



Eww get that out of here!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Eww get that out of here!



love. what is this creature you call love.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> love. what is this creature you call love.



Probably just this thing called hormones+ Lust.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Probably just this thing called hormones+ Lust.



yay, now I can brew some magic love, plus some drugs if i feel frisky.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

WHAT IS LOVE BABY DONT HURTME


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WHAT IS LOVE BABY DONT HURTME



Oh I love you though Izzy!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> yay, now I can brew some magic love, plus some drugs if i feel frisky.



That explains a lot.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> That explains a lot.



Yay apple showed up for some love talk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

whats bothering me is that i am a crazy hippie.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> whats bothering me is that i am a crazy hippie.



hippies love to talk about love ^-^ *motions to inner circle of tbt'ers*


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok lets get down to buisness *cracks knuckles *


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Ok lets get down to buisness *cracks knuckles *


sings quietly *to defeat, the Huns*


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing XD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

No one can resist it.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Lets get down to buisness..
To defeat,the Huns....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

whut is happening the police us after eme


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Lets get down to buisness..
> To defeat,the Huns....



Did they send me dauuughtters, when I asked, for SONS


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a ladybro so I dunno


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> I'm a ladybro so I dunno



you're the saddest bunch i've ever met, and you haven't got, a cluuuuuuuuee


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?



join in u know you want to


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

they probably think their in a dream


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Mister, I'lllll maakkkeeeee a man......out of you. /ends song rant for now/


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Now I feel like watching Mulan


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> they probably think their in a dream



Touche

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> Now I feel like watching Mulan



everyday is a mulan day.
So......what's bothering me is that I'm not watching mulan.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

What's bothering me is I can't watch Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> What's bothering me is I can't watch Lilo and Stitch.



amen to that. Lilo and Stitch: The Series, marathon anyone?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

BUT. YOU CAN BET BEFORE WE'RE THROUGH,I'LL. MAKE A MAN, OUT OF YOU...

imma girl tho...


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> amen to that. Lilo and Stitch: The Series, marathon anyone?



I don't know man. Game of Thrones is calling me!



Goldenapple said:


> BUT. YOU CAN BET BERFORE WE'RE THROUGH,I'LL. MAKE A MAN, OUT OF YOU...
> 
> imma girl tho...



Mulan was a girl too! And then she became Ping!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

HOW COULD I MAKE A MAN OUT OF YOU


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh well typed too late


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> HOW COULD I MAKE A MAN OUT OF YOU



I'm thinking Stitch has...a certain thing in mind.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

woooooooooooo game of thrones and lilo and stitch crossover =best fu***** thing on the planet.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

I think it might be the bloodiest thing too.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> I think it might be the bloodiest thing too.



yes, but it would be worth it. as long as they don't kill of stitch


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

i just spilled water all over myself


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2014)

The fact people want to be friendly with me but then end up rejecting me sooner or later and don't even have the bollocks to tell me why.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 24, 2014)

I drank too much coffee and now I feel sick :/


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> The fact people want to be friendly with me but then end up rejecting me sooner or later and don't even have the bollocks to tell me why.



^this


----------



## effluo (Jun 24, 2014)

I cut myself at work and it bled pretty badly.. It's awkward doing anything now with all the bandaides.. ;_________;


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jun 24, 2014)

YOU KNOW WHAT'S BOTHERING ME?
YEAH, TWO THINGS. 
ONE, SCHOOL BREAK FEELS SO FAR AWAY.
TWO, MOONBASE IS NOT GETTING ANY GOOD VILLAGERS IN THEIR CAMPING SITE!
THAT. IS. ALL.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

You're not on summer break? lol


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 24, 2014)

my headache and my friend passed but did poorly in university and is now 40k in debt and was talking about how it was a waste of time and money and idek what to say and its,, bothering me,,,,, how do I be a friend.google.com


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 24, 2014)

My younger dog was playing with her brother and she knocked over a tv tray and a whole glass of water spilled -_-.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 24, 2014)

The stress of being on your own.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 24, 2014)

Not having a job. Old job experience not being enough to get a job. Having to hear about you're not having a job all the time. Not being able to get a job no matter how many applications I try. Getting a rejection email from McDonalds and Walmart; getting 16 emails from the same place that I apply to every single time there's an opening. Never getting an interview. Not having money. Still living at home with your parents who resent you for not having a job or money. Running out of my GI Bill so having to put my family in debt for stupid school. My brother needs to go to school this summer and he can't and it's my fault.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

the flu and this heat. ugh


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

The heat.

It's suddenly gotten super hot today, it reached up to 30 celsius, and it hasn't been that hot for ages.. It's been like 24 lately, but it suddenly shot up today and it's unbareable


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Summer boredom, my phone's not working so I can't text, or plan, anything.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh and moths.

They're bugging me too.


----------



## Improv (Jun 24, 2014)

The roof of my mouth is bleeding.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Not having a job. Old job experience not being enough to get a job. Having to hear about you're not having a job all the time. Not being able to get a job no matter how many applications I try. Getting a rejection email from McDonalds and Walmart; getting 16 emails from the same place that I apply to every single time there's an opening. Never getting an interview. Not having money. Still living at home with your parents who resent you for not having a job or money.



^^^^^^

Exactly this. I was supposed to have a job bartending at this local pub but it didn't work out. nothing else I've tried has worked out. just a mountain of rejected applications.


----------



## Coos (Jun 25, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Oh and moths.
> 
> They're bugging me too.



I see what you did there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Not having a job. Old job experience not being enough to get a job. Having to hear about you're not having a job all the time. Not being able to get a job no matter how many applications I try. Getting a rejection email from McDonalds and Walmart; getting 16 emails from the same place that I apply to every single time there's an opening. Never getting an interview. Not having money. Still living at home with your parents who resent you for not having a job or money. Running out of my GI Bill so having to put my family in debt for stupid school. My brother needs to go to school this summer and he can't and it's my fault.



Do you have any hiring agencies where you live? I hear they work wonders!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2014)

Life, life in general!


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (Jun 25, 2014)

The lizard on my wall


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 25, 2014)

I go through spells of- uh. Not good. 

They're not something I can help, particularly. I just take my pills and shut up, mostly. But they always happen at the worst times possible. 

Point is, I have things to do and my feelings / personal issues are getting in the way lol. Suck it up, self.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

I have math camp. The teacher sucks and all my friends are out partying. Worse part is, I got all A's in math.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

*~lo key feels~*

and a friend's current predicament that may cost him his academic career due to some random scholarship worker misplacing some paperwork....

also haven't had meds in like 4 days and have been drinking with my friends a lot in the past few days... its made me kind of woozy


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 25, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> *~lo key feels~*
> 
> and a friend's current predicament that may cost him his academic career due to some random scholarship worker misplacing some paperwork....
> 
> also haven't had meds in like 4 days and have been drinking with my friends a lot in the past few days... its made me kind of woozy



take your meds, you doof.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 25, 2014)

A lot of things.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 25, 2014)

Electric Forest is in two days and I won't be there.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't sleep


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> take your meds, you doof.



Let them at home on accident. Totally didn't mean to... I just drove up to my apartment to move some stuff home and hang out with friends for a few days and left them sitting on my desk at home


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 25, 2014)

THESE FRICKIN TEA BAGS


----------



## yosugay (Jun 25, 2014)

I cant sleep so im on here


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 25, 2014)

im fasting and choosing not to sleep because this is what happens when i get bored


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a dream where I broke my leg and I feel the pain in real life.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

Global warming


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Sickness.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 25, 2014)

your signature


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

That's unfortunate


----------



## yosugay (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> That's unfortunate


Your signature is pretty


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Before I changed it  but thanks lol

I always change it to different cherry blossom gifs


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 25, 2014)

My weight and how I look compared to other people.
After losing all that weight last summer, I guess I thought I'd finally feel better about myself.
Gaining it all back because of medication is such a fail. Hooray.

Also, I have to go to my school to talk to the VA for screwing up my records again. Getting a bill sent to the house for almost 1000 bucks didn't exactly go over great with my parents.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My weight and how I look compared to other people.
> After losing all that weight last summer, I guess I thought I'd finally feel better about myself.
> Gaining it all back because of medication is such a fail. Hooray.
> 
> Also, I have to go to my school to talk to the VA for screwing up my records again. Getting a bill sent to the house for almost 1000 bucks didn't exactly go over great with my parents.



oh stop it, you're beautiful :c

My birth control makes me gain weight -.- like... perfect...


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> oh stop it, you're beautiful :c
> 
> My birth control makes me gain weight -.- like... perfect...



It's hard.  I don't know. And I'm trying not to let it bother me, but it does. 

Oh god, that would kill me. What BC are you taking?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure honestly.. I had it injected at the doctor's office. Not sure if the pill would make me gain weight? But I haven't notice me getting fat or something.. only my thighs are slightly larger. I feel like it's water weight, but I'm just eating healthy from now on.

It _is_ hard to ignore things like that sometimes but just remember you're beautiful


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 25, 2014)

The past few weeks I've been trying to be more active so I can lose weight. I had a great 2 weeks, did lots of gardening with my mum and taking our dog for walks every second day. As we're coming into winter, the weathers getting colder and wetter.. I had a bad week of feeling down etc and she didn't want to garden or walk while it's cold/wet.. 

Last night I said I wanted to go for a walk tomorrow, (I refuse to walk alone in my area, I'm paranoid) Then she had the nerve to say "going for a walk once in a blue moon won't help you" and it hurt, because I was already feeling crappy about not walking and my weight. 

Ugh but yeah, that's what's bothering me right now :c


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> The past few weeks I've been trying to be more active so I can lose weight. I had a great 2 weeks, did lots of gardening with my mum and taking our dog for walks every second day. As we're coming into winter, the weathers getting colder and wetter.. I had a bad week of feeling down etc and she didn't want to garden or walk while it's cold/wet..
> 
> Last night I said I wanted to go for a walk tomorrow, (I refuse to walk alone in my area, I'm paranoid) Then she had the nerve to say "going for a walk once in a blue moon won't help you" and it hurt, because I was already feeling crappy about not walking and my weight.
> 
> Ugh but yeah, that's what's bothering me right now :c



Have you tried running and also, do you have a dog? As an ex runner it can be pretty nice to run in the winter, and a big enough dog is protection.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Have you tried running and also, do you have a dog? As an ex runner it can be pretty nice to run in the winter, and a big enough dog is protection.



I'm very, very self-conscious. Plus, it would put a lot of strain on my joints etc (I also heard someone that it's dangerous/not suggests for ladies with <.<... A rather large chest to run because it makes the skin stretch and possibly tear? Idk ><) I do have a dog, as I said in my post ^^ she's a little silky terrier so she's not that tough looking :c I'd love to be able to run though. Once I'm lighter, I wish to be able to get to a running pace on my treadmill.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I'm very, very self-conscious. Plus, it would put a lot of strain on my joints etc (I also heard someone that it's dangerous/not suggests for ladies with <.<... A rather large chest to run because it makes the skin stretch and possibly tear? Idk ><) I do have a dog, as I said in my post ^^ she's a little silky terrier so she's not that tough looking :c I'd love to be able to run though. Once I'm lighter, I wish to be able to get to a running pace on my treadmill.



Oh god then. At least I wear sports bras, lol. And ah didn't catch it, reading like 10 different posts at a time lol

But I see.. I have a big lab/pit mix and a rottweiler so yeah xD But I don't go deep into my neighborhood because there were syringes from people shooting heroine on the ground.. and we live in a _pretty good_ neighborhood. Guess that's why they chose it.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Oh god then. At least I wear sports bras, lol. And ah didn't catch it, reading like 10 different posts at a time lol
> 
> But I see.. I have a big lab/pit mix and a rottweiler so yeah xD But I don't go deep into my neighborhood because there were syringes from people shooting heroine on the ground.. and we live in a _pretty good_ neighborhood. Guess that's why they chose it.



I normally just like, hold my chest if I have to run. Whilst wearing a bra of course. You did just give me a good idea though so thank you ^^ I do love running, just not in sight of mass groups of people/traffic etc. 
I live near a football oval. Running laps would suffice plus I wouldn't look silly  the oval is rather secluded, not near any main roads, foot traffic etc. If there's no football training, it could work :3 

Oh wow ^^ I had a bordercollie but my mother made me give her up ;--; she would have been a lovely running buddy...


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

Feeling abandoned.

also.

How I'm going to handle a long flight.. I don't want my skin to dry up or my makeup to turn to **** when my boyfriend is picking me up when I get off the flight.


----------



## Hot (Jun 26, 2014)

I just looked through my Paypal account's activity. It's really depressing.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 26, 2014)

The whole future is rlly bleak right now, am I actually gonna live through all this ****?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 28, 2014)

Feeling sick, stupid and useless. 

I'm so wooooooriiiiiedddd about my boyfriend moving and I've literally just- I'm getting into that slump where I'm *convinced* that most people would be better off without me. 


fffffffffffffff

putting myself in a garbage can, brb.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

The fact that I cannot purchase a Username Change in the Shop, when I just spent 6 months or so trying to earn enough for it and it comes up with "Insufficient Funds".


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 28, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> The fact that I cannot purchase a Username Change in the Shop, when I just spent 6 months or so trying to earn enough for it and it comes up with "Insufficient Funds".



pssst.

Try selling stuff for TBT bells. Or. Something. 

You'll make it!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

i feel like im playing a violin


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

I wish it was July 1st already.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

me too so i can get spoiled with money


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

yo not even a thing :')


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

3 days till i go, nervous for the airport lol


----------



## emre3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to Turkey in 5 days and I'd rather drink out of a toilet than go on an airplane.


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 28, 2014)

I need somewhere to post this so this thread seems perfect..



Spoiler



I've been an emotional wreck lately ever since I dropped medication for my depression. I get angry and cry over the silliest things and I'm having some really bad dizzy spells. I know now that I need them but my anxiety has also gotten so bad that I'm absolutely terrified of going outside. I'm stuck and have no way to get the medication I need.



I think that was too much, but it helps. = v =


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

^ tapering off medicine isn't a fun process, especially if it was a medicine that actually helped ^

S A D B O I ' N over the fact that I'm going camping with someone pretty cool later this summer and I'm really excited about it and I want to be there right now :'l


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 28, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^ tapering off medicine isn't a fun process, especially if it was a medicine that actually helped ^






Spoiler



OTL I didn't know how much they were helping, I thought I'd be the same person once I was off. I talked to my doctor and I did everything as planned. I've been off medication for 2ish weeks and I know now that I'm not the same person I was when I was on medication.



:x


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

THAT I CANT FIND THE CORRECT VERSION OF AN ALBUM 

argh
/dies


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 28, 2014)

I have all the napping issues a cat has. I swear if you leave me alone long enough, I'll find somewhere to go to sleep. 

Changing to a real schedule is going to suckkkkk.


----------



## Keitara (Jun 28, 2014)

There are 4 pokemon left for completing my Kalos dex but I'm too lazy to get them


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 28, 2014)

Annoyed with myself for being so lazy. ಠ_ಠ I keep putting off beetle hunting for one reason or another, and now I have nothing left but the 7k in my pockets.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

im homeless need money


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

summer is boring me to death :/


----------



## ForestRabbit (Jun 28, 2014)

The fact that whales and elephants gets hunted for profit.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2014)

ForestRabbit said:


> The fact that whales and elephants gets hunted for profit.



^ hippie
Anyways that I am lonely


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> ^ hippie
> Anyways that I am lonely



It's pretty sad, doesn't make you a hippie.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

I sprained my wrists from falling down the stairs today.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

I have credit card debt, and my finals for Summer I are in a few days.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I have credit card debt, and my finals for Summer I are in a few days.



Good luck, I have a couple weeks left until mine.

---

I'm worried about my second exam and second project for one of my classes, the professor hasn't posted it yet and she has the tendency to post stuff at the last second.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been eating a lot when I've been trying to lose weight.

The struggle is real.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Jun 29, 2014)

I took on three online summer classes and I'm so busy that I don't have time to work a part-time job or even draw that much anymore :c


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 29, 2014)

Really feeling the pain right meow. 

F* heavy lifting, and rats. Especially rats. Crapping on all the boxes I needed to move. 

/jitters


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

Feel better ^ D:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

cinnamon almost killed me


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> cinnamon almost killed me



What? You should never do the cinnamon challenge


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

EVERYTHING


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Im stuck with this username for about 6 more days T-T


----------



## Hot (Jun 29, 2014)

everything right now.


----------



## dude98 (Jun 29, 2014)

The same lectures about growing up. I already know about this stuff.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> Im stuck with this username for about 6 more days T-T



LOL i'd keep it 4 life


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 29, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> Im stuck with this username for about 6 more days T-T



Lmfao why did you change it?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 29, 2014)

Today's one of those "on the verge of a nervous breakdown" kind of days. I had a panic attack while cutting the grass and I'm just struggling mentally; I'm really questioning if I'm crazy or not. Also, school stuff. I need to pick up 2 more classes and there's no money and I'm just a screw up.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

The fact everyone takes me as a joke D:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

The fact that I'm going off to college and will have to break up with my first love. ; o ; Also, I don't have a job so college expenses will take a hard knock on me.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 29, 2014)

My Club Nintendo coins expire tomorrow and I won't be able to get twenty more by then.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My Club Nintendo coins expire tomorrow and I won't be able to get twenty more by then.



^ omg better go spend mine right now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My Club Nintendo coins expire tomorrow and I won't be able to get twenty more by then.



I'd transfer you the 30 I have if I could lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My Club Nintendo coins expire tomorrow and I won't be able to get twenty more by then.



If I can find another Club Nintendo Code today I can let you know? I'm pretty sure I used them all but I can check, it'd be a shame for all of them to to go waste.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> If I can find another Club Nintendo Code today I can let you know? I'm pretty sure I used them all but I can check, it'd be a shame for all of them to to go waste.


All right, thanks.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 29, 2014)

1. I flaked on my friend this afternoon. we were supposed to go to the bar for wings and beer and to watch the mexico game but I just wasn't feeling it.

2. started watching the last season of the xfiles and I forgot where I left off because I haven't watched an episode in like a month

3. hungry but not enough money/gas to go into town and no groceries...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 29, 2014)

lol. my eyes hurt from crying. 

how freaking lame is that.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 29, 2014)

Too many things I want to bake, no one I can bake for.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Too many things I want to bake, no one I can bake for.



Bake with me, Mariah.

Mama will fix it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

I am having a small panic attack, and my worst fear is back


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> Im stuck with this username for about 6 more days T-T



wtf that's the best username ever I'd keep it if I were you like seriously it's great


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

The fact that I don't find some people interesting


----------



## unravel (Jun 30, 2014)

Physics because I don't even know what I'm doing lol
its youtube time


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 30, 2014)

a grill


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 30, 2014)

my hair


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

i want tomorrow to come faster


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2014)

...


----------



## puppy (Jun 30, 2014)

ive been staying at my grandmother's house, and someone here stole my Bravely Default game and im pretty sure i know who did it.
and i know it was stolen because they also spilled out like all of the extra pen nibs for my tablet(they were in the same bag). idk where those are either.
i didnt make a fuss when my first copy of kingdom hearts DDD went missing the last time i stayed here, but im real PO'd right now and im going to make a big deal about it.

WHY COULDNT IT HAVE BEEN ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm supposed to drive home tonight but I kind of just want to stay until the 4th....


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 30, 2014)

The knowledge that i'll never make it in musical theatre or in music, and if only i'd actually taken to the classes when I was little and kept with dance, I might have had a chance

and more small scale, having to write a personal statement for uni applications ;_;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

MistyBlue said:


> The knowledge that i'll never make it in musical theatre or in music, and if only i'd actually taken to the classes when I was little and kept with dance, I might have had a chance
> 
> and more small scale, having to write a personal statement for uni applications ;_;



eeek, you can still make it! You just gotta believe.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 30, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> eeek, you can still make it! You just gotta believe.



phaa i wish, all I have are school plays and musicals at the moment, and even then, my acting sucks ;_; 

Oh well, we might be doing les mis soon so it's all good


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2014)

cant sleep cause im excited


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ol' girl logged off skype and I can't find my phone. LORT HELP.


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been inactive


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm too hot (in the temperature sense)


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

I was doing a nuzlocke in my Pokemon game and I died in the first battle


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

I've done nothing this summer and I really need to start studying for SATs.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Nothing is bothering me, which is bothering me, cause something is normally always bothering me.


----------



## mdchan (Jul 1, 2014)

A huge fish, quite possibly an Arapaima, spawned in the river of my town right next to a fish I had just hooked.  So, obviously, it was scared away.  Totally not fair, game.


----------



## Hot (Jul 1, 2014)

I just got woken up by a person putting out firecrackers in the back. Like jfc, it isn't the 4th of July yet, stop.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Hot said:


> I just got woken up by a person putting out firecrackers in the back. Like jfc, it isn't the 4th of July yet, stop.



Same here, I was fricken irritated this morning.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 1, 2014)

This random guy doesn't like my early patriotism.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 1, 2014)

my life.
and these ants around my house


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Some guy that lives across my house raps so loud every day at 6pm.


----------



## doctor creeper (Jul 2, 2014)

I hurt my shoulder somehow and nothing I do eases the pain. I've used hot-cold patches, I've used Bengay, I've used heating pads and I've put cold stuff on it. I can't sleep properly while it hurts, and sometimes I wake myself up in the night when I move my arm. I can't turn my head to the right because it makes my shoulder hurt.
It's dumb why won't it stop.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

doctor creeper said:


> I hurt my shoulder somehow and nothing I do eases the pain. I've used hot-cold patches, I've used Bengay, I've used heating pads and I've put cold stuff on it. I can't sleep properly while it hurts, and sometimes I wake myself up in the night when I move my arm. I can't turn my head to the right because it makes my shoulder hurt.
> It's dumb why won't it stop.



I hope it gets better.


----------



## Meowkittens (Jul 2, 2014)

My brothers buttcrack is showing & I told him & he just shrugged & it was funny the first few minutes but now its just pissing me off like srsly wtf


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 2, 2014)

It is pretty hard to refrain from talking to you. I need more friends.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 2, 2014)

I screwed up


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

i hate you


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

I want Taco Bell but nobody wants to drive me.      :/


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 2, 2014)

I feel so stupid right now


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

I HATE YOU


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I HATE YOU



I'm ****ing serious


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 2, 2014)

I need more friends.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

****ing?


----------



## unravel (Jul 2, 2014)

Review notes, review notes, review notes and. . .
Dad: Did you know that its 
Me: forget it I'm not going 

//wifiohwificomebacktome


----------



## Reenhard (Jul 2, 2014)

My job, or more... my working mates. They were kinda rude to me yesterday. Its makes me not so motivated to go today.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm trying to make a fiber arts project but we don't have any fell birch trees so I'm going to have to harvest the bark from a living tree :l

sorry treefriend but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Really hungry but I'm in a classroom


----------



## epona (Jul 2, 2014)

just came back from a horrible, horrible date


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

epona said:


> just came back from a horrible, horrible date



What happened if I may ask


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 2, 2014)

A really long Summer project I have. It's something we have to create ourselves and I'm not quite sure on how to make it.


----------



## epona (Jul 2, 2014)

Ahri said:


> What happened if I may ask



ah he just did something pretty tactless that's all


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm honestly so frustrated at my friend right now.

She doesnt like things because they're "too mainstream".
Stop it. Just stop. 
She used to like anime, until it became popular. 
She used to like Fall Out Boy, until it became popular.
Heck, she hates Vocaloid now.
She thinks she's better than me because she only listens to ****ing Indie music and only plays Indie Games. I'm so done with her bull****


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

epona said:


> ah he just did something pretty tactless that's all



****ty dates are ****ty.

I did a lot of outdoorsy heavy lifting and work and whatnot today and I'm really tired but it's only 6pm so sleep is out of the question.............. death grips broke up................ have to drive like 15 minutes for a milkshake........ can't find a planter I want for this blue chalkstick succulent....... this cute girl sent me one singular message last night (like no response? just one message? what?)................. idek. feels.


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

Currently being bothered by *omg this effing humidity!*
It's so hot.
Ugggghhh.
_-death-_


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 2, 2014)

My idiot brother who WONT LEAVE  ME THE HELL ALONE.

ALL HE EVER DOES IS QUESTION ME AND ANNOY ME. I CANNOT DESCRIBE HOW MAD I AM AT HIM BECAUSE I DONT WANT A WARNING.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2014)

life..


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

headaches and boring things like that


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jul 2, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Currently being bothered by *omg this effing humidity!*
> It's so hot.
> Ugggghhh.
> _-death-_



This. I'm so tired of it feeling like it's 40?C (104?F) outside. I would love to have an air conditioner in my room, but I'd feel bad if it had a major impact on my family's power bills, so I'm stuck with a fan and lounging around in just my underwear, which doesn't help much at all.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

it's hotter in my room than everywhere else in the house.


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jul 2, 2014)

IncendiaryPyro said:


> This. I'm so tired of it feeling like it's 40?C (104?F) outside. I would love to have an air conditioner in my room, but I'd feel bad if it had a major impact on my family's power bills, so I'm stuck with a fan and lounging around in just my underwear, which doesn't help much at all.



Yes! 
My husband makes all the money so I hate turning on the A/C while he is at work. I feel like I'm wasting it.
I lounge around in almost nothing and then wallow in a cold bathtub cause it's like a pool to me xD


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Last day of school tomorrow and I`ll miss my classmates. Mind you, I`m 32. That bothers me to. I need to grow out of this drama crap.


----------



## epona (Jul 2, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ****ty dates are ****ty.
> 
> I did a lot of outdoorsy heavy lifting and work and whatnot today and I'm really tired but it's only 6pm so sleep is out of the question.............. death grips broke up................ have to drive like 15 minutes for a milkshake........ can't find a planter I want for this blue chalkstick succulent....... this cute girl sent me one singular message last night (like no response? just one message? what?)................. idek. feels.



he brought me to see that cancer movie when my sister died from cancer less than a year ago
poor taste


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I need physical therapy and I broke down in the doctor's office for the hundredth time even though I kept telling myself I wouldn't, that I would be strong. Instead I just kind of feel like a loser.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 2, 2014)

Slow internet . Found out what it might be causing it though... one of the lines might be messed up. So now onto getting an AT&T technician over to fix it.


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

shiny breaded me


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 2, 2014)

dysphoria.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 2, 2014)

Sleep paralysis


----------



## Flop (Jul 2, 2014)

Post-wisdom teeth extraction pain


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

I only have 8 episodes of the X Files left before it's over forever :'l (after I watch the 2nd movie and after they reboot it of course but still)


----------



## Geoni (Jul 2, 2014)

I had to step down from being a GM on a RP server I've enjoyed supporting because I don't have the time for it anymore.


----------



## chillv (Jul 2, 2014)

I just recently got said some sexual explicit stuff in a wiki chat.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> dysphoria.



i feel u


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

i got breaded


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

NO ONE LIKES BREADED
WHY


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

My neighbor wants me to come over, but I hate her, so I said no.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

Going to the beach with the bae but I'm bloated from dinner last night  gonna look bigger than normal qq


----------



## Beardo (Jul 3, 2014)

Season 8 isn't here yet...

GAH

WHY?

I need new Doctor Who episodes ;-;


----------



## Improv (Jul 3, 2014)

my dad literally screaming because i "don't go outside enough". like honestly i hope he gets lost in the woods one day and he never finds his way back bc i'm tired of him yelling at me all the damn time because he always finds something wrong with me


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

The fact people can't find a good thing about their day. Y'all need to be positive.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> The fact people can't find a good thing about their day. Y'all need to be positive.



Um we're naming a few things that may be bothering us. The thread isn't about bragging about your day, some people have nobody to talk to. Don't like it don't view it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoiler



What's bothering me? Probably that most of the-- Never mind. I shouldn't state my own opinion here because if I do, someone will purposely scan each word to find something to call me out for. Then we'll spend some lovely time together debating light-hearted things with unnecessary seriousness and I'll be trying to convince them that I never meant to offend anyone. And then in the end, they'll think I must not respect others' opinions and that I must not believe in freedom of speech because I expressed my feelings about something and maybe I forgot to leave a giant flashing banner saying "This is just my opinion."

Let me guess, I'm being hypocritical here (again)? Or maybe over-reactive? How about "blaming the victim"? Or am I just plain ignorant? I don't know! I don't spend my time looking at words trying to figure out every possible way they could offend anyone. I don't think as complex as a lot of you! I've probably made a lot of people angry, but it's not like I did that on purpose! Please proceed to use this comment against me whenever I say something without sugarcoating it 20 times before I post it. I am sorry.


...It's too long, isn't it?


----------



## Geoni (Jul 3, 2014)

I found out I'm put on the waitlist for getting any housing at the college I'm transferring to, so I'm going to have to go with off-campus housing, which is more expensive. More debt for me. :c

But hey, I'm the 1000th post!


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

i keep dying in mafias


----------



## horan (Jul 4, 2014)

my mom decided that she was going to make me a pillow for my birthday which i was excited about except for the fact that she hasn't started it and my birthday is in two days. i really shouldn't even be that upset, but it was one of the only things that i was going to get and now i'll be getting that God knows when and i feel like a baby because i'm turning 20 and i shouldn't care this much.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 4, 2014)

ive wasted 7 hours trying to put on nail polish correctly


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been having trouble sleeping again for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 4, 2014)

The kanji 女。 I cannot draw a single 女 without making it look like a messed up star. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

I started listening to Keaton Henson and now I'm really sad and also really grumpy because I'm questioning the purpose of the boards and all the forum "games" and idk it's honestly just this album that really has me messed up and sad plus a weird girl situation. I'll be damned man, I don't even know.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

The only person willing to cuddle me right now is the cat. 

I'm just gon' cry here for a bit because it's 4AM and I hate things.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> The only person willing to cuddle me right now is the cat.
> 
> I'm just gon' cry here for a bit because it's 4AM and I hate things.



just listen to this album and be a real S A D B O I with me


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> just listen to this album and be a real S A D B O I with me



i hate u.

Even the cover makes me sad. kaflfaja;a h


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

welcome to the night of the living feels...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> welcome to the night of the living feels...



Note to self : Never again taking album suggestions from Okasan. 

I made it through the first three songs and jfc, the feels are worse than I imagined.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

:')

_they don't call me captain of the S A D B O I S for nothing, private._


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 4, 2014)

It's 4:35 AM and I should be sleeping but I'm not. :I


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

I screwed up.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

sailorg said:


> I screwed up.



how so if you don't mind sharing??


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> how so if you don't mind sharing??



my mom came home super drunk, and that for her means she has a really short temper, so I guess she got mad when she saw I was still up and had music playing and she started bringing up things she said from an earlier argument between us that made me visibly upset. we just got into another huge argument again over something stupid. I guess it isn't a huge deal, I just hate the idea of her going to bed mad at me for something that really was insignificant, you know? /:


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

sailorg said:


> my mom came home super drunk, and that for her means she has a really short temper, so I guess she got mad when she saw I was still up and had music playing and she started bringing up things she said from an earlier argument between us that made me visibly upset. we just got into another huge argument again over something stupid. I guess it isn't a huge deal, I just hate the idea of her going to bed mad at me for something that really was insignificant, you know? /:



Definitely know the whole drunk parent routine. Sorry bout it :')


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Definitely know the whole drunk parent routine. Sorry bout it :')



No worries. It's probably just me overreacting a bit cause I'm reeeally tired. It shouldn't last long anyway


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

idek if i should go to sleep now or not.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> idek if i should go to sleep now or not.



I'm just going to just have a pot of coffee and a stoge and count myself as awake for the day.

also


----------



## itsbea (Jul 4, 2014)

Diana not plotting into any of the several desired locations in my town XD


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm just going to just have a pot of coffee and a stoge and count myself as awake for the day.
> 
> also



I'm just gonna lay down and die meow.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

tfw stayed up all night and not even realizing that your parents did not in fact have to work today idek


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 4, 2014)

Hoping my boyfriend can come by for festivities.
He told me he's unhappy with us because I don't tell him when things are wrong; gotta be better.
My friend triggered my anxiety a bit on mistake, but I'm pushing that aside to calm her down because she's freaking out and to make sure she doesn't do anything she'll regret.


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 4, 2014)

how time goes by so fast when I'm on the computer -3-


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about someone.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 4, 2014)

I want to stab somebody right now, but at the same time I want to cry in a corner.
I'm eating dinner with my family in Chicago. (As some of you know, I flew there from California.)
My sister had eye pains, so my dad took her to go buy eye drops.
So I'm all alone.
And then my cousin and her friends start making snide comments about me. They comment about how I must be anorexic, and how I must get facials and hair treatments in California. For ****'s sake, they even insulted my facial shape. I just want to go home and book a hotel for the night.


----------



## Hot (Jul 4, 2014)

I got my finger stuck in my nib-puller somehow and it won't come off. Not sure how many times this has happened this year.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 4, 2014)

fell off a tree and got a huge scar. i found two unopened coke bottles in a bag with a receipt.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

It's starting to feel like tradition now for my parents to argue on every holiday.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 5, 2014)

My door is making weird noises from the wind and I have to go to the bathroom but I can't walk and my back hurts.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

My roommates are literally **** and owe me a large amount of money and haven't been able to pay me for almost 3 months.
Also apparently they can't take out the trash while I'm gone for two weeks or mow our lawn or do anything at all.
I'm so mad about it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 5, 2014)

I got invited to go on my first real trip with my boyfriend to meet his extended family.
I'm nervous; my mum is more concerned about me losing weight before I go down there so I'll "feel better about myself."
I was feeling fine until you said that, mum... I don't want to embarrass him.
But, honestly, I'm feeling okay about how I look...? I gained back all the weight I lost last summer, yeah. It sucks. But I still feel okay... Besides, why can't I be cute and chubby? His grandma already thinks I'm really pretty and talks about liking me nonstop and that's who I'm more concerned about impressing.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm worried about the last two weeks of classes, I have an exam Monday with a 12 page study guide I haven't even looked at and a project due the monday after that, as well as a final exam. I just want to fast forward to August please.


----------



## Reenhard (Jul 5, 2014)

A guy friend who totally blocked me just because I was not worship him. pppft. Even told me he was going to hit my face when he sees me.


----------



## betty (Jul 5, 2014)

Starting another grade at another school is always nerve wrecking.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

was supposed to go swimming with a cutie today but she had to work :'l


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 5, 2014)

My future.


----------



## crafyneko (Jul 5, 2014)

I feel like the only two "close friends" I have take very little interest in my interests and life even though I make an effort to relate to them, and it seems like I can't make any new friends to fill this void.

Tl;dr feeling very alone right now


----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

a condition I've had since early childhood is just being rattled off as 'anxiety' and my doctor said that the only disability in life is a bad attitude


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm dead tired. I didn't sleep very much last night and now I have to go mow a giant grown over yard and then drive 3 hours back home........... ugh



Alyx said:


> a condition I've had since early childhood is just being rattled off as 'anxiety' and my doctor said that the only disability in life is a bad attitude



To be honest, it sounds like you need a new doctor if they actually said that. that'


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been up for 17 hours in a row.


----------



## Hot (Jul 6, 2014)

The fact that my life is so unrelieved that I had a dream about TBT and unlocking the police station in AC:NL.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Money problems.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 6, 2014)

I know I don't have friends and that I'm not really fun to hang out, but when I post a status asking if anyone would like to do something AND offer to pay and no one decides to take one for the team, I always get a bit sad because it's like...proof of my lameness. My own boyfriend doesn't even like hanging out with me anymore. The only people who ever seem interested in wanting to hang out are my friends in the UK; let me just get my shoes on and pack an overnight bag... 

I had a really bad day today and I just wanted to go see a stupid movie.

I don't wanna end up drinking alone at 3 in the morning and watching cartoons. Not again anyways.


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I know I don't have friends and that I'm not really fun to hang out, but when I post a status asking if anyone would like to do something AND offer to pay and no one decides to take one for the team, I always get a bit sad because it's like...proof of my lameness. My own boyfriend doesn't even like hanging out with me anymore. The only people who ever seem interested in wanting to hang out are my friends in the UK; let me just get my shoes on and pack an overnight bag...
> 
> I had a really bad day today and I just wanted to go see a stupid movie.
> 
> I don't wanna end up drinking alone at 3 in the morning and watching cartoons. Not again anyways.



I'm sure you're barrels of fun.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 6, 2014)

a potato said:


> I'm sure you're barrels of fun.



I'm really not. I know I'm not, lol. That's why I don't get as upset as I used to.
Oh well. Maybe next week.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 6, 2014)

Too many things to name, but almost all of them are linked to school.


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)

The fact that I'm going crazy over Diana.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 6, 2014)

That fact that so many people have sad lives.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

The fact that I leave my boyfriend to go back home in 2 days.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

rl friends are being annoying lately


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

Just sitting here waiting for a mass human extinction.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

my roommate owes me $60...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 7, 2014)

Why is my iPad acting up...


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

I just got breaded on irc


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I just got breaded on irc



haha nerd


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I just got breaded on irc



rekt


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

i want to go to sleeeeeeep. 

please to give.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2014)

this god****ing period

go away forever i cant function properly


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know what are actually my own thoughts or just products of my constant stress, anxiety, obsessive nature, or fears/doubts. I'm really tired... I'm so tired, but I can't sleep and when I do, I have nightmares. I feel like I'm running on empty. I'm pretty sure I'm losing it? But who knows. I'm just one big screwed up crybaby of an inconvenience.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 7, 2014)

Parents being *******s xL


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

I miss my boyfriend but he's at school.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 7, 2014)

i need to sell my soul for ultimate friend powers bc rn im cursed with being the worst at being friend


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2014)

I got banned from Cory's mafia game that keeps getting pushed back.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

For some reason there are fruit flies in my room even though I never keep food or drinks in here. I'm ****ing mad as hell about it.

I've been cursing and swatting the air and clapping and ****. gd im so mad about it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

Every time I get a "maybe" or "tomorrow" when I ask my boyfriend about doing something, I get sad.
It's been tomorrow for a couple days.


----------



## effluo (Jul 7, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Every time I get a "maybe" or "tomorrow" when I ask my boyfriend about doing something, I get sad.
> It's been tomorrow for a couple days.



I get that a lot too.. 

Takes me forever to actually want to do something only to get shot down repeatedly..


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

effluo said:


> I get that a lot too..
> 
> Takes me forever to actually want to do something only to get shot down repeatedly..


Yeah... I hate that you're in the same boat. :/ 
It hurts my feelings and it's silly because I know we don't always have to be together. We've been a couple for 4 years. But we went from spending almost every day together to a couple days out of the week to one special day that was our day plus a weekend day, to now maybe once a week, if I'm lucky. Even if it's just laying in his bed and playing ACNL while he plays online with his friends. I don't mind. I just like company. His company. But I don't want to be whiny because I know he's dealing with his own crap, but can't we be sad together?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 7, 2014)

My girlfriend doesn't understand that when a teenage boy doesn't want to talk to you, he doesn't want to talk to you. I'm dizzy and tired and she wants to go talk about feelings. Typically I do, but in this case I'm too tired to do that.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> My girlfriend doesn't understand that when a teenage boy doesn't want to talk to you, he doesn't want to talk to you. I'm dizzy and tired and she wants to go talk about feelings. Typically I do, but in this case I'm too tired to do that.



I hope you start feeling a bit better.  Sounds like you need a warm drink and a nap. That's what I do when I get all out of sorts and tired. And maybe it could help with the dizziness?


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 7, 2014)

being irritated


----------



## Pirate (Jul 7, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

Everyone's so gd annoying. 

I just want to spend some time with my brother. Everyone else can get off my d*mn planet.


----------



## A Legend (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a ton of stuff to do before my 2 week holiday is over.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

Realizing now that I only became a target for her abuse because my heart was too soft. 

Now it's too solid, and I'm having issues trusting people and being vulnerable.  

I wonder if she even thinks she did anything wrong to me. Because she totally f*ing did.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish I never exploited myself online when I was so young.
Then I wouldn't be dealing with all this crap and feeling used.
But when you're desperate for "affection" and attention, I guess you'll do anything, right?
I'm so stupid.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Didn't do as well as I thought on my AP test. /:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wish I never exploited myself online when I was so young.
> Then I wouldn't be dealing with all this crap and feeling used.
> But when you're desperate for "affection" and attention, I guess you'll do anything, right?
> I'm so stupid.



/pats


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 8, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Realizing now that I only became a target for her abuse because my heart was too soft.
> 
> Now it's too solid, and I'm having issues trusting people and being vulnerable.
> 
> I wonder if she even thinks she did anything wrong to me. Because she totally f*ing did.


 I relate to this. I wish you weren't feeling this way.
There was this saying about hard and soft and never letting someone make you into a hard soul, but I can't remember it off the top of my head and it's not that comforting, I guess. If I could send you some comfort or cookies, I would. Or a good mixtape and a hug.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I relate to this. I wish you weren't feeling this way.
> There was this saying about hard and soft and never letting someone make you into a hard soul, but I can't remember it off the top of my head and it's not that comforting, I guess. If I could send you some comfort or cookies, I would. Or a good mixtape and a hug.



looool one of the suckiest feelings is sitting around wondering if someone who hurt you deeply even realizes what they did. 

sob.


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 8, 2014)

Why does my dad have to put me down and complain about something so minor, that you can just simply shrug it off whenever we talk on the phone. And at the end of our conversation I always feel self-conscious about myself because he can't stop that mouth of his.

I want to block him for the rest of my life but, knowing him, I can't leave him all alone. God damn it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not ready for my Dad to get remarried  I don't think I can handle living with a complete stranger, and seeing him love this stranger, whom he hasn't even known for a full year, more than he ever loved my Mom...

...Of whom I'm also having trouble acting "normal" around. I just can't bring myself to forgive her for just up and leaving like that. And at such a horrible time, too.  I haven't seen her in nearly 2 years, and she only ever texts me occasionally - and that's only because she feels obligated to.

Ugh.. I wish I had money and an education. I'd love to just run away..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I'm not ready for my Dad to get remarried  I don't think I can handle living with a complete stranger, and seeing him love this stranger, whom he hasn't even known for a full year, more than he ever loved my Mom...
> 
> ...Of whom I'm also having trouble acting "normal" around. I just can't bring myself to forgive her for just up and leaving like that. And at such a horrible time, too.  I haven't seen her in nearly 2 years, and she only ever texts me occasionally - and that's only because she feels obligated to.
> 
> Ugh.. I wish I had money and an education. I'd love to just run away..



HUGGING YOU IN SPIRIT RN. ; n;


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 8, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> HUGGING YOU IN SPIRIT RN. ; n;



Thanks. I need it. D:


----------



## Tessie (Jul 8, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I'm not ready for my Dad to get remarried  I don't think I can handle living with a complete stranger, and seeing him love this stranger, whom he hasn't even known for a full year, more than he ever loved my Mom...
> 
> ...Of whom I'm also having trouble acting "normal" around. I just can't bring myself to forgive her for just up and leaving like that. And at such a horrible time, too.  I haven't seen her in nearly 2 years, and she only ever texts me occasionally - and that's only because she feels obligated to.
> 
> Ugh.. I wish I had money and an education. I'd love to just run away..



I'm really really sorry....stay strong. Sometimes you have to look passed and see that if your father is happy with his new partner then maybe it's all for the best. Try to be open minded and open to his soon-to-be new wife...what happened between your father and your mother isn't her fault. Maybe you should ask your father to have a dinner with just the three of you, or maybe ask to go shopping with her or spend a day with her so she doesn't feel so much like a stranger?
For your mother, I'm sorry for her just getting up and leaving and even barely talking to her, perhaps she has things to deal with, just give her time. If you really need her you could always let her know.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Thanks. I need it. D:



This is a baby ocelot. 

I do not know how this helps.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Why does my dad have to put me down and complain about something so minor, that you can just simply shrug it off whenever we talk on the phone. And at the end of our conversation I always feel self-conscious about myself because he can't stop that mouth of his.
> 
> I want to block him for the rest of my life but, knowing him, I can't leave him all alone. God damn it.



Ah I'm sorry about this. Feeling self-conscious is a really terrible thing to feel, especially when it's brought up by your family.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I'm really really sorry....stay strong. Sometimes you have to look passed and see that if your father is happy with his new partner then maybe it's all for the best. Try to be open minded and open to his soon-to-be new wife...what happened between your father and your mother isn't her fault. Maybe you should ask your father to have a dinner with just the three of you, or maybe ask to go shopping with her or spend a day with her so she doesn't feel so much like a stranger?
> For your mother, I'm sorry for her just getting up and leaving and even barely talking to her, perhaps she has things to deal with, just give her time. If you really need her you could always let her know.



I know. I don't blame or resent his fiancee.. I'm more so frustrated with my parents.

At first, I only "blamed" my Mom for their divorce - she was always yelling at Dad for stupid reasons when they were together, and I even caught her cheating on him. Then, on the _exact same day_ my Dad learns that he was just laid off, she goes and tells him that she's been planning on leaving him for awhile now. (Admittedly, Dad _asked_ her if she was planning on leaving him - but that was _after_ he called her and told her that he was laid off, and she just scoffed and hung up on him, while _*HE WAS IN TEARS*_)

But after awhile, I realized that Dad was part of the problem, too... After he and Mom were officially divorced, he started saying things that I never expected to come out of his mouth. Things like "your Mom is _really_ starting to look _*old*_", in a jokingly grossed out tone. He would also talk about how gross fat women look (My Mom was obese for most of their marriage).
I also saw how much better he treats this new woman compared to how he treated my Mom... And I think it's because he didn't find her attractive - and only stayed with her out of a sense of obligation.

And I'm sure I'll get to spend plenty of time with his new wife, whether I like it or not lol. I haven't met her yet, though - she's Vietnamese.. and she and Dad are currently trying to get all the legal paperwork done so she can come live here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> This is a baby ocelot.
> 
> I do not know how this helps.



FFFFFFFFFFF-- That is *adorable*. ;A;


----------



## yosugay (Jul 8, 2014)

i have a huge zit on my face. its like 4 clogged pores in one its so gross


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

-breaded is not a thing
-the abstract art thread got closed


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

polliwog said:


> I'm not ready for my Dad to get remarried  I don't think I can handle living with a complete stranger, and seeing him love this stranger, whom he hasn't even known for a full year, more than he ever loved my Mom...
> 
> ...Of whom I'm also having trouble acting "normal" around. I just can't bring myself to forgive her for just up and leaving like that. And at such a horrible time, too.  I haven't seen her in nearly 2 years, and she only ever texts me occasionally - and that's only because she feels obligated to.
> 
> Ugh.. I wish I had money and an education. I'd love to just run away..



Ugh I wrote a longer reply to you but I accidentally deleted it. I'm sorry about what you're going through and I wish I could offer more advice, but I've never been in a situation like that. Must be awful.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Ugh I wrote a longer reply to you but I accidentally deleted it. I'm sorry about what you're going through and I wish I could offer more advice, but I've never been in a situation like that. Must be awful.



Haha, it's OK.  I posted here just to vent, and didn't expect for anyone to say anything about it, but I'm happy just knowing people care enough to respond.


----------



## yosugay (Jul 8, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Haha, it's OK.  I posted here just to vent, and didn't expect for anyone to say anything about it, but I'm happy just knowing people care enough to respond.



your signature is cute


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 8, 2014)

it isnt 3 am yet


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm so tired of not being able to sleep.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


> your signature is cute



Thank you!  It was only my second time making a sig, so it's good to know it doesn't suck hahaha. (By the way, if anyone else likes the background I used - both the background source, sprites source, and the programs I used to make it are in the "about me" section in my profile )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> it isnt 3 am yet



It is here.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

I feel like no one knows me on any forum. I had one friend on another forum and I just found out she's quitting ;-;. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm just too shy. I like everyone here but I can't try to connect with them, I get too scared. Sorry, it's just I'm really sad and hurt over my friend quitting.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 8, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I feel like no one knows me on any forum. I had one friend on another forum and I just found out she's quitting ;-;. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm just too shy. I like everyone here but I can't try to connect with them, I get too scared. Sorry, it's just I'm really sad and hurt over my friend quitting.



You should try to interact with people lots also can you find away to talk to your friend on Skype or something? That way you can still talk. I will talk to you if you want, send me a PM or something, I don't bite.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 8, 2014)

_I'm getting my exam results next week and I'm kinda nervous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I feel like no one knows me on any forum. I had one friend on another forum and I just found out she's quitting ;-;. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm just too shy. I like everyone here but I can't try to connect with them, I get too scared. Sorry, it's just I'm really sad and hurt over my friend quitting.



Well, get out there a little, man. She's not the only friend you're ever going to make. I think even doing little trades and stuff can help you feel more involved. 

Like, I know you're scared and stuff- but really, the worst thing someone can do is not want to be friendly with you, and if they don't, there's probably something wrong on their end, not yours. I've seen you around, and I think you're pretty nice.

I think what I'm trying to say is  - you're fine. And I'm sure you can make more friends, because you seem nice. You just gotta warm up a little first.


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

I need $4000-6000 to create my game for consoles that people love very much but I'm not sure where to get it. inb4 kickstarter, I've thought about that but most of them on there have something to show and we've got squat as of today. But eventually it'll start to work out so I won't be so worried.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 8, 2014)

n64king said:


> I need $4000-6000 to create my game for consoles that people love very much but I'm not sure where to get it. inb4 kickstarter, I've thought about that but most of them on there have something to show and we've got squat as of today. But eventually it'll start to work out so I won't be so worried.



What iiiis it?~


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

tfw pizza but no beer

only one part of the triforce...
only one head of the holy trinity...


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> What iiiis it?~



It's a secret yet! Mostly because we're forming ideas and I'd prefer not to get the public excited over nothing yet, but almost any day now I could decide to burst onto the scene and email all the news websites telling them what the situation is because of the progress me and my team is making and to see if I can get some help or attention. I've basically got all my resources including game licenses for 2 platforms (as of yet) and my "employees" aka my 2 best friends who are helping with music and story, and I'm doing the major development stuff. We're just lacking the money to lift this off the ground. But even if we can't get the people to help, I can work to get the money even if it takes ages. Tis my dream yo.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I feel like no one knows me on any forum. I had one friend on another forum and I just found out she's quitting ;-;. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm just too shy. I like everyone here but I can't try to connect with them, I get too scared. Sorry, it's just I'm really sad and hurt over my friend quitting.


I'm the same way. Obviously I can't speak for all the forums you're a part of, but most of the members of this one are really cool and friendly but I've been too shy to try and make friends with them. I'm sure if you PM someone on here they'd most likely be super nice, and you can always PM me if you want. You just have to put yourself out there. You really haven't been a member here for that long, so give it some time. I'm sure you'll meet some really awesome people eventually!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got home from California and I'm super sad lol.


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd be sad too if I had to leave California.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Glaceon2000 said:


> I feel like no one knows me on any forum. I had one friend on another forum and I just found out she's quitting ;-;. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm just too shy. I like everyone here but I can't try to connect with them, I get too scared. Sorry, it's just I'm really sad and hurt over my friend quitting.



I pretty much feel like no one knows me here either or even wants to be friends. But people are nice enough to respond to my opinions or whatever I say sometimes, and that's good enough for me. I've not had friends on a forum based website in years. Maybe you can still chat here and there just to share opinions and stuff? Why do you have to come here just if you've got friends? :O


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 8, 2014)

Ha, I've found that sometimes the people who you want to be friends with, or people who want to be friends with you, often feel exactly the same way when it comes to reaching out.

I've been feeling the same way lately, but then sometimes someone I know will say hi, or I'll take the initiative to say hi first, and later I feel a lot better after having made an effort to converse. Then I feel more confident to put myself out there more often.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Ha, I've found that sometimes the people who you want to be friends with, or people who want to be friends with you, often feel exactly the same way when it comes to reaching out.
> 
> I've been feeling the same way lately, but then sometimes someone I know will say hi, or I'll take the initiative to say hi first, and later I feel a lot better after having made an effort to converse. Then I feel more confident to put myself out there more often.



I wish I could come out of my shell like that haha


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I wish I could come out of my shell like that haha



Sometimes I have to force myself. Haha it's kind of useless telling something to "just do it", because "just doing it" feels a lot harder than it sounds, but that's the only thing that helped me  I just...did it.
But I could be having totally different problems than someone else, so I won't suggest "just do it" is the best way for you or anyone else to be more social. I'm no expert.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Sometimes I have to force myself. Haha it's kind of useless telling something to "just do it", because "just doing it" feels a lot harder than it sounds, but that's the only thing that helped me  I just...did it.
> But I could be having totally different problems than someone else, so I won't suggest "just do it" is the best way for you or anyone else to be more social. I'm no expert.


I'm not extremely shy so I probably could just do it, I just feel like I'd be intruding I guess. I usually just let people keep to themselves cause I figure they wouldn't care if I talked to them.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm not extremely shy so I probably could just do it, I just feel like I'd be intruding I guess. I usually just let people keep to themselves cause I figure they wouldn't care if I talked to them.



I'm terrified of bothering people, too. That's usually part of my problem. I feel like they probably have someone else they would rather be talking to right now. That and I feel like what I say doesn't really matter. I have to be assertive to get people's attention and keep it. (Which I hate since I'm normally really passive.)

That means calling people out if they (frequently) ignore me or visibly show lack of interest instead of responding/explaining that they don't want to talk or something. I don't do that very often though, which means I'll try talking to that person less, which is usually what leads to distance. Maybe not the most efficient or mature way of going about it but I get tired of trying my best for people who don't want to return any effort. :/ Of course some people could feel the same way about me, because I sometimes over-analyze my behavior for no reason and purposefully distance myself a bit to avoid looking clingy, so that I don't bother them.

If someone is honestly bothered they'll probably tell you, and they should understand if you apologize for not realizing. (Again, I hope I don't sound like I think I'm an expert in social interactions or psychology.)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I'm terrified of bothering people, too. That's usually part of my problem. I feel like they probably have someone else they would rather be talking to right now. That and I feel like what I say doesn't really matter. I have to be assertive to get people's attention and keep it. (Which I hate since I'm normally really passive.)
> 
> That means calling people out if they (frequently) ignore me or visibly show lack of interest instead of responding/explaining that they don't want to talk or something. I don't do that very often though, which means I'll try talking to that person less, which is usually what leads to distance. Maybe not the most efficient or mature way of going about it but I get tired of trying my best for people who don't want to return any effort. :/ Of course some people could feel the same way about me, because I sometimes over-analyze my behavior for no reason and purposefully distance myself a bit to avoid looking clingy, so that I don't bother them.
> 
> If someone is honestly bothered they'll probably tell you, and they should understand if you apologize for not realizing. (Again, I hope I don't sound like I think I'm an expert in social interactions or psychology.)


I'm always really blunt with people but it may not come across that way cause I'm really lenient I guess you could say. I don't know how to word it, I just get along with lots of different types of personalities. I wouldn't have any problem with straight up asking someone if they don't wanna talk to me, but I can't really say I'd wanna be told that, so I avoid it. I really shouldn't but you pretty much summed up how I feel about it. I wouldn't wanna bother anyone.

I can't blame you for distancing yourself from people who don't return any effort, that can be pretty annoying.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

Feeling really down and mopey today. But I just replayed Kirby's Epic Yarn, and that made me feel a bit more better.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 9, 2014)

I hate how my obsessive thoughts won't even cut me some slack during good ol' alone time with the boyfriend.
Like, god, can't you just give me a break at least during this one thing? Don't take that away from me.
I had a good day; don't ruin it. Just let me get a drink, get in bed, and play some ACNL. Okay? Cool beans.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)

about to pass out but can't
*pizza emoji* *pint glass emoji*


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 9, 2014)

i don't feel good and i'm going on a trip tomorrow


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I hate how my obsessive thoughts won't even cut me some slack during good ol' alone time with the boyfriend.
> Like, god, can't you just give me a break at least during this one thing? Don't take that away from me.
> I had a good day; don't ruin it. Just let me get a drink, get in bed, and play some ACNL. Okay? Cool beans.



Just remember I'm here for you if you wanna shoot me a PM. I'll listen.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 9, 2014)

A poster. They posted on this page....


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder who it is.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 9, 2014)

It's MayorElsa


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

Mystery solved.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Well you're pretty aggravating too so I guess it makes us equal


----------



## Sinfonia (Jul 9, 2014)

Making the right decision.

I took a year break after school aaaand the year is over. Now I have to decide what to do with my life. I feel like I would regret it no matter what decision I'm gonna make. 
The problem is - my dream was to study medicine, but you have to have a nearly perfect Abitur (that's the degree we get in Germany if we are ready for university) to get the friggin' chance! If your "Abitur" is not good enough, there's hardly any chances besides a very few university places you can get via a lottery. The other option - waiting. I'd have to wait 6 and a half years. And during this time I am not allowed to study in a university - or else the waiting duration would get longer. It's only counting when you're not studying. Of course there's the option to leave the country but.. actually I don't want to leave for longer than a half year because I get homesick very easily if it's too long and nobody from home is with me. 
So I wanted to start a apprenticeship as a nurse and I also got the chance from the nursery school. But now I feel like it's not the right thing to do, especially because I would not want to work for long after the three-year period this will take...I'd rather study then. Which means - I would take someones place who might love the profession and wants to continue it his/her whole life. To me, it would only be a filler in the field I liked.
Here in Germany there's a apprenticeship for nearly anything and you really have to be qualified to get a decent job. And because many people I know hated university, got sick from it and gave up in the end... I thought learning a profession without uni first might be a good idea. But why does it feel so horribly wrong then?

My alternatives to study are - mechatronics, computer science or biology/chemistry. But in this case I'd have to give up my medicine dreams which kinda hurts my head. 

Thanks for reading, I just had to write this off my chest... ._.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Well you're pretty aggravating too so I guess it makes us equal



wait who's aggravating....


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

The heat is killing me ._.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> wait who's aggravating....



The Izzy user.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 9, 2014)

rgh. 5AM and dying over here. 

Why does something as simple as sleep have to be so stressful?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the "hair hurt" and I'm also kind of upset that my boyfriend spent $800 on a gaming PC because I'm jealous that he hasn't bought me anything... 'pretty', y'know? he gave me a plant for my birthday and I kinda wanted jewelry or something to be honest...


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

I stayed up all night until 6 am (now) and I'm supposed to babysit today

I'm an idiot

Also I'm supposed to be writing a short story with a word limit of 500 words. It used to be over 900 but i got it down to 595. I feel like I really can't cut anything else though


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 9, 2014)

**** my life

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got skype yay


----------



## unravel (Jul 9, 2014)

Your mom stole your underwear


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't sleep last night :c


----------



## Titi (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to do and learn so many things but I don't know how to get started.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Resetting my town.


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

ok this specific post is being weird.



Titi said:


> I want to do and learn so many things but I don't know how to get started.




You just pick a topic and go? What's slowing you down? :O Unless you're not giving us the full picture and want to learn something difficult...


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 10, 2014)

My parents making fun of my weight. Plus it's super hot out AGAIN.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> My parents making fun of my weight. Plus it's super hot out AGAIN.



Lovely parents you got there.  Sorry you have to deal with that - and from your parents of all people. Shame on them.

And I can relate to the heat.. lately I've just been locking myself in my room and stripping down to my underwear. lmao. It's too hot for clothes, man.


----------



## chillv (Jul 10, 2014)

My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

chillv said:


> My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.



Probably not helpful, but I can relate.  I don't know your reasons for contemplating suicide, but I sincerely hope you never go through with it.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

chillv said:


> My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.



Everything really does get better. If you need someone to talk to, I'm always here to talk!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm so angry I can't even contain it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



polliwog said:


> Probably not helpful, but I can relate.  I don't know your reasons for contemplating suicide, but I sincerely hope you never go through with it.



I hope you don't go through with it, but I'm certainly feeling the same way now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 10, 2014)

I FEEL DRUNK


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 10, 2014)

chillv said:


> My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.



I'm so sorry. Hope things get better.

I've been going through similar feelings of suicide for the last few years and it's not easy, I can't really give advice as I am in a similar predicament. Hope thing get better for you though.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

my fingers hurt because my anxiety is really high and I have a horrible habit of biting them when I'm stressed


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I FEEL DRUNK



arently you like 13?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 10, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> arently you like 13?



…_"arently"_? xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 10, 2014)

chillv said:


> My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.



I know how you feel, if you ever need to talk just PM me. Just please promise me you will never go through with it, please. Also if anyone else wants to talk I'm here


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys, if you're thinking of committing suicide, please call a hotline. I know it can be hard to talk to random people, but if you don't have anyone that will talk to you IRL (or anywhere else), they're a good alternative.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 10, 2014)

sO cancer is now a thing and it's all up in my family on both sides. 

i am ever so slightly enraged.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 10, 2014)

being ignored. lmfao.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 10, 2014)

Yahoo. Server seems to be on the fritz.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 10, 2014)

_y cant the friend be happy

*y cant i do anything that makes them happy*_


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> being ignored. lmfao.



I notice you. :c


----------



## stumph (Jul 10, 2014)

feeling incredibly lonely as well as stressed out from work.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)

tfw completely broke...................


----------



## stumph (Jul 10, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> tfw completely broke...................


at this point i would rather know that feel again then deal with my manager


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 10, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> tfw completely broke...................



Yeah... I'm down to my last 20 bucks... And I'm thinking of spending it on stupid crap.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

School resumes in about 3 weeks. 
Oh boy the stress and work. 
It's my senior year to add to it. 
It's all bittersweet.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

I go back to work tomorrow! but I can't walk and I'm scared


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I notice you. :c



strokes ur face
ty bb <3 meant an offsite issue tho


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

my boyfriend kind of complains a lot and when I tell him that I'm sick or in pain he talks about himself I'm not sure if this is a guy thing or what but I hardly think his foot pain from working 8 hours equates to me not able to walk at all and my hypermobility syndrome and fibromyalgia are so severe that I can hardly work 3 hours a day without almost breaking down crying after 1 hour due to pain like why can't he listen to me and just hug me and shut up


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

Alyx said:


> my boyfriend kind of complains a lot and when I tell him that I'm sick or in pain he talks about himself I'm not sure if this is a guy thing or what but I hardly think his foot pain from working 8 hours equates to me not able to walk at all and my hypermobility syndrome and fibromyalgia are so severe that I can hardly work 3 hours a day without almost breaking down crying after 1 hour due to pain like why can't he listen to me and just hug me and shut up



punch him in the face and ask him if it hurts
if he says yes tell him hes wrong

he shouldnt belittle your pain uGH WOW im sorry this post just makes him sound like a ****
the best thing might be to have a talk with him about it, tell him how its hurting your feelings that hes trying to overshadow you :/// -hugs-


----------



## Farobi (Jul 11, 2014)

Someone on here unfriended me on Steam :{{{{{{


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 11, 2014)

Cabin 4 is losing in smash camp


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 11, 2014)

My bearded dragon needing to go to the vet tomorrow U.U


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

The Eevee friendly rules, I missed one rule and trained a team that I cant use. only 1 out of 6 pokemon can be used. The stupid rule that Kalos born, caught, and raised Pokemon can be used. I know it is to prevent cheating but it is kind of a REALLY freaking REALLY moment. I cant use a shiny Sylveon because the eevee it evolved from was from a past game, I cant use a lvl 100 Jolteon because the eevee I just evolved it from was from a past region, same with my Glaceon, Vaporeon, and Flareon. Due to those rules I dont have a team I can really use so THANKS CHEATERS FOR RUINING IT FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

The silent treatment


----------



## unravel (Jul 11, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Someone on here unfriended me on Steam :{{{{{{



Lol Adol? not much I care.


----------



## Emily (Jul 11, 2014)

my headache is killing me ]:


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

went back to work for the first time in about a month and a half and my manager put a lot of stress on me "hey good to see you back, oh by the way the store's in danger of getting shut down so here's a long list of thing you need to do"


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 11, 2014)

if i have to watch another cartoon, or be forced into doing something 'fun', i will headshot myself.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

my cycling has come to a halt while I wait for someone to pick up their villager but they keep filling the empty spots in their town :c


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Void the villager lol or give to someone else. One of my rules is that I refuse to wait around and they must have space right then


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

My internet isn't working at my house and I won't be able to watch Legend of Korra tonight D:


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm playing Tomodachi Life, and I'm getting hungry while buying my residents food to eat… But all I have to eat are cashews.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

_stop ignoring me. stop ignoring me. stop ignoring me. this is utterly unfair and you know it._


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> _stop ignoring me. stop ignoring me. stop ignoring me. this is utterly unfair and you know it._



i know the feel right now


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 11, 2014)

Is a bucket of icecream worth watching a 3rd/4th place WC playoff match for? (answer; yes, but i just dooooon't care)


----------



## Geoni (Jul 11, 2014)

I had to quit my job today due to needing to move soon (and thus needing to dedicate more time to getting things sorted out), and it was my first job and it has taught me so much. My job was to help out with activities for residents of a dementia ward, and so in having to quit I realize that I'll probably never see these people again due to them being at the end of their lives. They're all such sweet people and it sorta breaks my heart that I have to go.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

my blood pressure is really high right now :c


----------



## mob (Jul 12, 2014)

my iphone being a piece of ****
/throws it in the trash/


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

I took a nap, now I'm wide awake, I should of gone to bed


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> I took a nap, now I'm wide awake, I should of gone to bed



I'm in a similar situation, myself. :x I believe I originally went to sleep at around 5PM.. but was woken up 5 hours later by my dog, and then I got on here to check the forums, and I spent too much time on here and am no longer sleepy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm in a similar situation, myself. :x I believe I originally went to sleep at around 5PM.. but was woken up 5 hours later by my dog, and then I got on here to check the forums, and I spent too much time on here and am no longer sleepy.



basically my life story ^0^


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

I was really happy, and now I'm sad. And I don't why.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I was really happy, and now I'm sad. And I don't why.



That happens to me sometimes.. I'll be in a really good mood, and then once I start to lose that "happy" high, I don't go back to "normal" - I just get really sad.

I don't know why it happens, either. :/


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> That happens to me sometimes.. I'll be in a really good mood, and then once I start to lose that "happy" high, I don't go back to "normal" - I just get really sad.
> 
> I don't know why it happens, either. :/


It's been happening to me a lot lately. I'm not sure what happened but I've been getting sensitive over really minor things... it's never been like for me that before. I was hoping nobody would be able to relate cause it's a really ****ty thing to go through, sorry about it.


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

i lost the say hi game wtf shiny


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm going to just fall apart any second, I think.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

My mom just reminded me how I need to get on a regular schedule and sign up for dual enrollment classes that my guidance councilor talked me into. Le sigh...it's 3am over here. v.v)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 12, 2014)

That I let goddamn mafia get in the way of having an awesome time while on a date.


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

i really want to draw something but i dont have the artistic talent yet and its reaaaally annoying me bc i just know i will just get upset when its not good


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I should go to the emergency room...


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I think I should go to the emergency room...



omg are you okay???


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> omg are you okay???



no not really, it hurts, _a lot_, but I can't wake anyone up because I'd have to pray for admission if I have to wake the beasts


----------



## Brackets (Jul 12, 2014)

I have to do retakes over summer but I'm too nervous to tell my parents so I'm revising in secret


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm alive but it still hurts but I am craving the worst foods imaginable for my already super inflamed insides like how about yuck


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.


whoa.. man sorry to hear  mine got divorced when I was 10 and I really wish I had someone to talk with or that I was older so I could get to only stay with my mom -_- 

So yeah, talk to people. do it.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.



I'm sorry that you are experiencing a tragic event such as that. I don't have any experience with divorce, but if you ever need someone to talk to, shoot me a msg.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2014)

Not really anything in particular.  Just the fact that I've been so busy doing other things in my life that I've neglected using these forums consistently since December.  I think I've missed a lot...


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.


My parents are divorced, but I'll be honest, it wasn't much of a change for me. They argued all the time and I only saw my dad for a couple hours a week, and that's still the way it is. Still, if you ever wanna talk about it go ahead and PM me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.



Yeah, that's tough... I wish I could give some advice here, but my parents got divorced when I was really young and they're still good friends ever since then... I guess just hope that they can at least be friends after this.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jun said:


> whoa.. man sorry to hear  mine got divorced when I was 10 and I really wish I had someone to talk with or that I was older so I could get to only stay with my mom -_-
> 
> So yeah, talk to people. do it.





WonderK said:


> I'm sorry that you are experiencing a tragic event such as that. I don't have any experience with divorce, but if you ever need someone to talk to, shoot me a msg.





Saylor said:


> My parents are divorced, but I'll be honest, it wasn't much of a change for me. They argued all the time and I only saw my dad for a couple hours a week, and that's still the way it is. Still, if you ever wanna talk about it go ahead and PM me.





Riley said:


> Yeah, that's tough... I wish I could give some advice here, but my parents got divorced when I was really young and they're still good friends ever since then... I guess just hope that they can at least be friends after this.



Thanks for the kind words guys. It was just so sudden. I think they're going to still keep in contact; they don't hate each other, but they don't feel the same way they used to about each other. My problem is that I'm used to just absorbing all of my problems, and ignoring them until they become irrelevant or disappear. I can't do that this time. Thanks again, guys, and I'll keep you all in mind, if I ever need to let it all out.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

im getting an 8 week old Chihuahua tomorrow and im staying with my grandparents however my dad is forcing me back home and he has no idea im getting the pup, so im nervous as to what he'll say once he see's I got a pup, that is if im forced to go back home.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm currently holding a villager for someone and they've been in boxes for about 4 days because I underestimated when they were going to be in boxes, but every time the person who wants said villager had room, they filled it up, again and again. Then, I start seeing posts around the forum by them "looking for (villager I promised they could have, who I've been holding in boxes forever waiting for them)".
Update: They adopted the villager from another user yesterday and didn't bother to tell me even though I've had the villager reserved for them.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 13, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My parents told me and my brother and sister that they're going to be divorced soon. I cried for the first time in years. Anyone ever dealt with divorce before? I need some advice on how to keep my life and relationship with both of them together.



i've never experienced divorce, but my parents have been split up since i was 2. i live with my mum and visit my dad whenever, but because my dad isn't very good at being a father or showing any emotion, we don't ever connect or talk much when we see each other, and i guess our relationship is pretty awful (thats probably because i hate him but i wont go into my issues). as long as both your parents love you and want the best for you, they will work it out themselves and make sure you and your siblings' lives are as good as they can be. don't feel like you have to keep the relationship together yourself, obviously you want to spend time with them, but the only advice i can give is to not feel like you have to be the one who keeps it all together.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 13, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. It was just so sudden. I think they're going to still keep in contact; they don't hate each other, but they don't feel the same way they used to about each other. My problem is that I'm used to just absorbing all of my problems, and ignoring them until they become irrelevant or disappear. I can't do that this time. Thanks again, guys, and I'll keep you all in mind, if I ever need to let it all out.



Sorry to hear about your parents divorce. As you say, this is pretty much a "in your face" problem and it won't go away until you learn to deal with it. Be grateful for small but important things, like your parents not actually hating eachother. Right now that is maybe to much to ask, but take it from someone who is a product of a marriage that has never been one and its still going on; sometimes a divorce can actually be a good thing. Atleast they give you the learning opportunity that you can make choices and even though love might not be forever, there is room for change. As someone who has no clue how true love works or what it looks like, I can tell you that its a cruel thing to inherit from your parents. 

Talking about it is always a good idea and I wish you the best of luck dealing with this. Just remember something you probably and hopefully already know; This says nothing about how much they love you.


----------



## betty (Jul 13, 2014)

Ever did something but you didn't intend to do it? Were you blamed for it? Why does it feel so horrible when you didn't mean it .-.


----------



## Sepherana (Jul 13, 2014)

betty said:


> Ever did something but you didn't intend to do it? Were you blamed for it? Why does it feel so horrible when you didn't mean it .-.



I know that all too well.

I always feel like I mess up and hurt people. One person in particular.


----------



## Elise (Jul 13, 2014)

I am so nervous about getting my university results. I didn't have the best semester mostly due to sickness but after a huge push right before the exams I _think_ I passed everything. But honestly I feel sick with nerves at this time every single semester, even if I know I did well and end up with straight distinctions. 

Results are due tomorrow but could also come out today. Basically they could come at any time over the next 30 hours or so. Each subject's grade comes out individually and almost every semester my German results come out first even though I already know I passed and the subject I am most worried about always comes out last.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 13, 2014)

My iPhone 5s got stolen ;-; And if I cried I would seem pathetic but I'm too poor to get a new phone, my mom is being a b**** about it, and I can't go anywhere on my own without my phone, plus my mom was too f***ing cheap to get insurance on it and I it had a 2 year contract on it. I'm only a few months in. I'm really sad and just wanna cry about it...


----------



## Mariah (Jul 13, 2014)

The amount of spammers on this board is ridiculous.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

will things ever be normal


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

I've got this massive headache that I've had for about a month. I was prescribed Floricet that actually fixed it for about a week, but now that the prescription's run out I'm back at rock bottom with a pounding headache. Uninsured issues.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 14, 2014)

There is a cockroach hiding in my room, and it's dark because I'm about to go to bed. O_O Hopefully it doesn't crawl on me while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm an attentionwh*re. c:


----------



## Elise (Jul 14, 2014)

...And I passed accounting!!!! My nerves aren't nearly as bad now.

Hope everyone else's problems get resolved soon as well!


----------



## Jollian (Jul 14, 2014)

my friend got his ap score back, but i don't know where to get mine. when i took an SAT subject test CollegeBoard emailed me with a link to my score, but this time i haven't received any emails.

i'm a little relieved though. i'm really scared to see it. if i didn't get a five i'll probably cry


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll put this under a spoiler tag because there are mentions of anorexia.



Spoiler: bothering me



I got an entire book series in pdf format that I was so happy about and when I told her how happy I was her response was completely unrelated and all she said was "I'm fat" and when I got upset and just about started crying she called me a b-tch. She has anorexia but I don't understand why she can't just talk to me? Why she can't reply to me? Why she requires me to tell her how skinny and perfect several times a day? She weighs under 130 pounds, and while I understand how much of a struggle an eating disorder poses, I want just one parent that isn't toxic to be around. I'm incredibly lonely and don't have a whole lot of people in my life that would CARE if I told them "oh hey I'm so happy today because (reason)". I can't talk to her at all about anything without her mentioning her weight, my weight, food, etc. I can't eat without her making comments on my food choices, and several times I've just gotten upset and thrown away what I was eating and didn't eat for a couple of days because I'm still recovering from an ED and she just won't leave me alone.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Extreme sadness.


----------



## Elise (Jul 14, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> my friend got his ap score back, but i don't know where to get mine. when i took an SAT subject test CollegeBoard emailed me with a link to my score, but this time i haven't received any emails.
> 
> i'm a little relieved though. i'm really scared to see it. if i didn't get a five i'll probably cry



I know that struggle but you're better off just looking. 

The same happened with me when I didn't do so well in a subject but because I only just failed, uni policy is that I was able to re-sit the exam. The second exam didn't feel that great and I was really worried that I had failed the subject for real. It took me a whole month after getting the email that the results were out to have the courage to look at my mark. I did end up passing though and I wondered why I was so silly about it. 

Not looking isn't going to change the mark if you didn't get the score you wanted but taking responsibility looking will either relieve a lot of anxiety or give you a chance to accept the failure and work out what you're going to do to move on from it.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 14, 2014)

Full mind.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 14, 2014)

Elise said:


> I know that struggle but you're better off just looking.
> 
> The same happened with me when I didn't do so well in a subject but because I only just failed, uni policy is that I was able to re-sit the exam. The second exam didn't feel that great and I was really worried that I had failed the subject for real. It took me a whole month after getting the email that the results were out to have the courage to look at my mark. I did end up passing though and I wondered why I was so silly about it.
> 
> Not looking isn't going to change the mark if you didn't get the score you wanted but taking responsibility looking will either relieve a lot of anxiety or give you a chance to accept the failure and work out what you're going to do to move on from it.



assdfghkl thank you for your advice ;o;! you're right of course, i really should look at it. i just feel like a lot is riding on me. my friend got a five, and i'm so scared that i didn't. i'd feel as if this ap was a waste of time since many colleges may not accept a five in order for you to receive credit. also my teacher kept telling me "if you don't get a five, Jillian, then nobody did." i know he was joking around, but it makes me feel really pressured.

i think i'll look at it tomorrow when my parents are awake. again thank you!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

Alyx said:


> -



hugging you like whoa. ; n;


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

my internet was turned off for a whole 5 minutes!!


----------



## Elise (Jul 14, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> assdfghkl thank you for your advice ;o;! you're right of course, i really should look at it. i just feel like a lot is riding on me. my friend got a five, and i'm so scared that i didn't. i'd feel as if this ap was a waste of time since many colleges may not accept a five in order for you to receive credit. also my teacher kept telling me "if you don't get a five, Jillian, then nobody did." i know he was joking around, but it makes me feel really pressured.
> 
> i think i'll look at it tomorrow when my parents are awake. again thank you!



Good luck! I know how much pressure it is! I had to be in the top 5% of the country to get into law. I did do it but even if I didn't, there were other ways I could have gotten in, it just would have taken some extra persistence


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel silly for talking about this... but it's nice letting it out with relative anonymity. ~super long btw so I'll spoiler it~
~also I'm really young and it probably shows since this is silly and probably isn't really an important problem~
I'm thinking someone could swoop in and offer some genius bit of wisdom, but I don't expect advice, or even for anyone to read this unnecessary monolith of a sort-of rant.


Spoiler



Anyway, this male friend of mine most likely has some kind of crush on me, or at least feels a lot closer in our friendship than I expected, which I feel bad for not reciprocating. We've known each other for a long time (although he thought we were friends and I thought he hated me, ha) and through a mutual friend he got my number after moving 2ish years ago. (Note we haven't seen each other at all since then. That's partly why I feel this closeness thing is so sudden.)

Usually we only texted for short periods of time every few months, until I texted him a week ago to say Happy 4th of July. After talking all evening, then all day after that (I was using my phone all day so I was able to immediately reply, thus being able to talk all day without stopping), he's been texting me almost every day since. Not bad, he told me he wants to be friends, so it's understandable.

But then he's been randomly complimenting me (he's called me cute/adorable/beautiful/etc, some variation of those, more or less twice every time we talk). And he had this dream about kissing me. And he said stuff like "well it might've been better if it was real life /sarcasm". I'm getting this vibe from him that he keeps trying to hint at something, but it's hard to read someone over text. I may be over-reacting. Also all of this is out of nowhere when we haven't seen each other in years and have only been regularly talking for a week. (He initiates the conversations by the way, because I've gotten tired of texting everyday and don't feel like having another conversation through my phone. I feel bad not answering so even if it's short or lacks enthusiasm I still try to make a reply.)

I mean, we have a _lot_ in common. But I...am just not interested in dating this kid, or really even a super close friendship. We live too far away to try being close. I don't like having daily conversations over text. Am I wrong for feeling like, I don't want a close friendship with someone who I get along very well with but who it will be hard to keep close to at such distance? Seeing each other would be hard enough even if we were best friends, since he's just far enough out of town that it would be hard meeting up even once every so often..

I feel stupid for worrying about this. But I value my friendships, and I always want to make sure my friends and I are on the same page. I want to avoid misunderstandings and hurt feelings.


tl;dr, male friend wants close friendship, I feel bad that I'm not sure I really want to be that close.


edit: and now that I see people talking about actual problems in the posts above me, I feel kind of stupid now for writing so much about something so little, ehehe... ^^;


----------



## Miaa (Jul 14, 2014)

OOOPS WRONG THREAD


----------



## Elise (Jul 14, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I feel silly for talking about this... but it's nice letting it out with relative anonymity. ~super long btw so I'll spoiler it~
> ~also I'm really young and it probably shows since this is silly and probably isn't really an important problem~
> I'm thinking someone could swoop in and offer some genius bit of wisdom, but I don't expect advice, or even for anyone to read this unnecessary monolith of a sort-of rant.
> 
> ...



Okay 21 year old wisdom incoming... From my experience, it seems like this guy is mostly talking to you so much because he has a crush on you and wants to be more than friends. I think if you made it clear you didn't want to date him, he would most likely not talk to you so often. I'd say that he'd either talk you occasionally or if he's like a lot of guys I've encountered, stop contacting you all together.

Yeah, you need to make it clear you don't like him in that way or he will probably keep trying for a long time. Guys can be very persistent and some are also really bad at taking hints. If you want to let him down gently just tell him you don't want a long distance relationship.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

What's bothering me right now: School goes back tomorrow for me, and I totally forgot about an assignment that's due.....................................  *cries*


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

What's bothering me again? Sleeping. I'm having a lot of trouble going to sleep at night...


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

Elise said:


> Okay 21 year old wisdom incoming... From my experience, it seems like this guy is mostly talking to you so much because he has a crush on you and wants to be more than friends. I think if you made it clear you didn't want to date him, he would most likely not talk to you so often. I'd say that he'd either talk you occasionally or if he's like a lot of guys I've encountered, stop contacting you all together.
> 
> Yeah, you need to make it clear you don't like him in that way or he will probably keep trying for a long time. Guys can be very persistent and some are also really bad at taking hints. If you want to let him down gently just tell him you don't want a long distance relationship.



Thank you for the response.  That's what I was thinking, but then I wondered how someone could not physically see a friend in two years, talk to them every so often via text, then all of a sudden develop feelings after only a week of regular talking. I doubt he had feelings for me before he left, since he was in a relationship before and after leaving. It just seems so out of the blue.

I'll definitely look for an opportunity to make it clear that I'm not interested in anything, as honestly and directly as I can, since by nature I'm a very passive and indirect person.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 14, 2014)

i'm sick of being made to feel like i have to come out to my dad when 1) i hate him and 2) why should i have to come out, it's not a big deal


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

I have physical therapy tomorrow but I'm hurting a lot and I wasn't able to do the home exercises...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 14, 2014)

tired.. really tired and i fear this day.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I have physical therapy tomorrow but I'm hurting a lot and I wasn't able to do the home exercises...



This is rough. I've been through it and I'm probably about to go back in myself for fluid buildup behind my kneecaps. I can't stand up after sitting for maybe 20 minutes because my legs will start shaking and I'll collapse. It's probably one of the worst pains I've ever felt before.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

Feeling upset and like I need someone to talk to, but at the same time, the thing that's bothering me is really personal and I don't feel comfortable talking to anyone about it.. _Ugh_.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

I have really bad muscle pain/fibromyalgia that feels like it's bone-deep. I'm cold and kind of want to sleep but I'm busy with other things and can't.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel bad because I'd rather be alone with my boyfriend than spending time with...anyone else, really. It also bothers me that he doesn't seem to feel the same way- or at least, he has no idea how to take the hint that I want to be alone. 

Ugh I don't even know what I'm bothered by anymore. I'm just plain bothered. 



Alyx said:


> I have really bad muscle pain/fibromyalgia that feels like it's bone-deep. I'm cold and kind of want to sleep but I'm busy with other things and can't.



; ; /pat pat


----------



## Nymeri (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to go to the doctor to get a EKG tomorrow. I hate going to the doctor so I guess that's bothering me..


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 14, 2014)

I have surgery tomorrow. Also, I identify as a lesbian, but I'm starting to have feelings for this really close guy friend of mine...we haven't kissed or anything yet..and I broke up with my first girlfriend about 2 months ago (we were dating for a year) so it may be that I'm looking for companionship...I just...I miss my girlfriend so much and I feel guilty for even having feelings for anyone else because I wouldn't want her to have feelings for anyone else.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I have surgery tomorrow. Also, I identify as a lesbian, but I'm starting to have feelings for this really close guy friend of mine...we haven't kissed or anything yet..and I broke up with my first girlfriend about 2 months ago (we were dating for a year) so it may be that I'm looking for companionship...I just...I miss my girlfriend so much and I feel guilty for even having feelings for anyone else because I wouldn't want her to have feelings for anyone else.



Oh, dear. 

It's been two months- you really should free yourself up to feel the way you feel about things. And you should release her to feel the way she wants to, too. You can't have things make you feel guilty when there's no reason to. You have your own feelings, and you're allowed to. You're not together anymore.  

I'm not saying jump on this guy, but give yourself some time, and don't beat yourself up. ; n;


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> It's been two months- you really should free yourself up to feel the way you feel about things. And you should release her to feel the way she wants to, too. You can't have things make you feel guilty when there's no reason to. You have your own feelings, and you're allowed to. You're not together anymore.
> 
> I'm not saying jump on this guy, but give yourself some time, and don't beat yourself up. ; n;



Thank you, I appreciate your response and advice. I just...I can't imagine her being with someone else and vice versa regarding myself...She was my first...and I just am having trouble getting over her. I still want to be with her...


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

My mom wants to kill herself.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

the burritos i buy are getting smaller and smaller


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> the burritos i buy are getting smaller and smaller



Maybe it's because you're eating them?


----------



## baller (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> the burritos i buy are getting smaller and smaller



i think ur just getting bigger n bigger

bcuz of the burritos


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 15, 2014)

I went to DC for vacation and asked my friend to take care of my bird while I was away. Anyway, when I got back I saw the whole goddamn food bag empty (which was all the way filled.) and most of the food on the bird cage floor. There is a reason that there's a bowl in the cage.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 15, 2014)

Yesterday someone told me I could have Tangy and said I had three hours to make room for her and I had room within one hour but then they went offline and never came back and never replied and then this morning I got another offer from another person via PM. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Yesterday someone told me I could have Tangy and said I had three hours to make room for her and I had room within one hour but then they went offline and never came back and never replied and then this morning I got another offer from another person via PM. What am I supposed to do now?



I had a similar issue when I was trying to make room for a villager, and then I got a PM moments later saying I won the auction for Rosie. Thankfully, I managed to contact both people and fit both within the time limit. If you manage to at least contact one of them, ask if they can hold on a little longer.
That's all you can really do. :'c


----------



## Alyx (Jul 15, 2014)

Thing is, it's the same villager. So I have to choose, I suppose whoever replies and opens their gate first gives me their orange-based kitty.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Thing is, it's the same villager. So I have to choose, I suppose whoever replies and opens their gate first gives me their orange-based kitty.



Don't take it from the first person out of principle, if they aren't willing to respect your schedule then you don't need to take them back. Trades like this must work out of mutual respect, and if the respect isn't mutual then you'll get messed with. 

You know what's bothering me? Do you really want to know? The people in IRC seem to hate me as soon as I log on. I haven't been on for a week because as soon as I get on everyone but Superpenguin (bless you my brotha) and a few other guys start to call me names and tell me to leave. That's why I'm bothered. I'm just trying to be a nice person with a roomful of random people I've never met before and don't know anything about, so I get hated on. That's what bothering me.


----------



## toricrossing (Jul 15, 2014)

the fact that I haven't started packing for vacation yet D:


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

I only have 1 Microwave meal left in the refrigerator, so I'm basically screwed Thursday when it comes to food if I eat it. I'm so hungry right now I don't even know what to do. (I'm honestly debating whether or not I should steal my sister's meal and eat that, since she's at Stanford right now UvU)


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 15, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> sO cancer is now a thing and it's all up in my family on both sides.
> 
> i am ever so slightly enraged.



I am so sorry. I send only the best of wishes to everyone in your family and to you, and I hope that their recovery is speedy.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I am so sorry. I send only the best of wishes to everyone in your family and to you, and I hope that their recovery is speedy.



Don't smoke cigarettes, kiddies.


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

there is so much negativity and yelling at my house. I can't handle it. loud noises give me anxiety, especially yelling. Just wish everyone would be happy.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 15, 2014)

Band camp starts Sunday. I love band, but band camp is terrible. I really don't wanna go


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 15, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Band camp starts Sunday. I love band, but band camp is terrible. I really don't wanna go


"This one time, at band camp..." --American Pie XD Just think of that every day you're there and I think you'll start laughing.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 15, 2014)

Lots of things. Don't know how to explain.. I Just have no other way to get it out.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

My mother. She demands....too much of me. It's not that I can't do it, it's that she wants it all done instantly.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 15, 2014)

Its bothering me that I am much more invested in this one friendship then the other person. Its difficult to deal with. I don`t want to pressure that friend, but at the same time I don`t want to feel this way all day. Sigh.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

Being ignored is the worst.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Listen, friend, I think you feel closer to me than I am to you...

And I mean, I really am glad you want to talk to me so much, really. But I have other (closer) friends I want to focus on, even if we don't have as much in common, partly because we're actually in the same town and I know it'll be easy for us to stick together even when life takes us different ways. Also because they aren't as annoying... But I feel bad saying that out loud, or even typing it.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> My mother. She demands....too much of me. It's not that I can't do it, it's that she wants it all done instantly.



Story of my life. I get you. Sorry 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My back hurts. I had surgery today to remove a mass. It was bigger than they expected and now I'm waiting for the pathology report. I'm nervous :/ and I'm worried about going to sleep because I think the doctor made a mistake and I'm bleeding internally  I hate having anxiety T_T


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Being ignored is the worst.



i feel you. -hugs- it really hurts. youll get through it. itll come to pass, hopefully.

i really dont feel like reinstalling windows/my entire harddrive ugh.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> My back hurts. I had surgery today to remove a mass. It was bigger than they expected and now I'm waiting for the pathology report. I'm nervous :/ and I'm worried about going to sleep because I think the doctor made a mistake and I'm bleeding internally  I hate having anxiety T_T



That sucks.  Its so hard to deal with such things, makes a person so powerless.... All you can do is try to have faith in the doctor who treated you, I`m pretty sure they didn`t just pluck him of the street.
But still though, its not like its hard to imagine toy are scared over this. Thats only normal. I hope you will soon hear more and until then I wish you strength (and sleep).


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel you. -hugs- it really hurts. youll get through it. itll come to pass, hopefully.
> 
> i really dont feel like reinstalling windows/my entire harddrive ugh.


It really shouldn't bother me cause these people do it all the time but I doubt they do it on purpose. Thanks for your support though, it helps.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> That sucks.  Its so hard to deal with such things, makes a person so powerless.... All you can do is try to have faith in the doctor who treated you, I`m pretty sure they didn`t just pluck him of the street.
> But still though, its not like its hard to imagine toy are scared over this. Thats only normal. I hope you will soon hear more and until then I wish you strength (and sleep).



Thank you. That's very kind of you  He is a very revered physician, so I don't doubt his abilities...but I have anxiety, and that always makes me doubt...-sigh- have to live with the uncertainty I suppose. Having people to comfort me helps, so I really appreciate it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> It really shouldn't bother me cause these people do it all the time but I doubt they do it on purpose. Thanks for your support though, it helps.



I know the feeling as well, and I'm sorry that you're experiencing that. But know that you are an individual who is contributing to the world (with or without anyone knowing) just by being yourself. If others don't want your company, etc. it's their loss. I know that doesn't make the pain go away, but...sometimes it helps to try and think objectively...talk to yourself as if you were a friend...like you were talking to a friend/giving that friend advice, but really you're giving yourself advice...you know, what I mean? xD Sorry for the lack of eloquence there...


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It really shouldn't bother me cause these people do it all the time but I doubt they do it on purpose. Thanks for your support though, it helps.



Ugh. Being ignored hurts. *also hugs* People can be so inconsiderate without realizing.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I know the feeling as well, and I'm sorry that you're experiencing that. But know that you are an individual who is contributing to the world (with or without anyone knowing) just by being yourself. If others don't want your company, etc. it's their loss. I know that doesn't make the pain go away, but...sometimes it helps to try and think objectively...talk to yourself as if you were a friend...like you were talking to a friend/giving that friend advice, but really you're giving yourself advice...you know, what I mean? xD Sorry for the lack of eloquence there...


I honestly do that all the time in my head, I hope I'm not the only one. I tell myself things like this don't matter and I shouldn't be sensitive about it, I never used to be but for some reason I've been getting more anxiety talking to others, like I always feel like I'm doing something wrong whenever I get into a conversation. I really need to start listening to my own advice.



Wyndfyre said:


> Ugh. Being ignored hurts. *also hugs* People can be so inconsiderate without realizing.



Thank you both for your support, seriously makes me feel better.

I hope everything goes well with your report, GameLaxer. I've never been in that kind of situation but like ThomasNLD said, I'm sure your doctor knows what he's doing. I can imagine it can be easy to worry about that sorta thing regardless, though.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I honestly do that all the time in my head, I hope I'm not the only one. I tell myself things like this don't matter and I shouldn't be sensitive about it, I never used to be but for some reason I've been getting more anxiety talking to others, like I always feel like I'm doing something wrong whenever I get into a conversation. I really need to start listening to my own advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Very sweet of you. And I try to do the same (the mental self-advice), but it's hard, and then you always worry about people rejecting you or ignoring you and it hurts. It makes you feel like you don't matter. But you do. And just remember that by inhibiting yourself when talking to others, you aren't showing them you, and aren't giving them a chance to really know you or befriend you (when meeting you for the first time)...I've tried to be as open and honest with people as possible...removing inhibitions or at least finding people who get me. There are some people with whom you have chemistry (not romantic, platonic) and you can be yourself around them. I never had that until I met some of my good friends now, and I'm 20. I mean, throughout high school I had some good friends, but I really only felt that I could be my complete self with maybe...one or two? Even then, I only saw them at school...so I understand loneliness, too.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

CAN I PLEASE RETURN TO A HUMAN SLEEPING PATTERN?

I'm steadily becoming nocturnal. This cannot be a thing when classes start.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

How I can't seem to wake up early!I love staying up late and waking up early.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> How I can't seem to wake up early!I love staying up late and waking up early.



So you don't like sleeping. What blasphemy. Sleeping is best.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> So you don't like sleeping. What blasphemy. Sleeping is best.


Lol love the gif by the way.:3


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> So you don't like sleeping. What blasphemy. Sleeping is best.



I love sleeping! I just like doing it during the day apparently xD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

My dog has brought fleas in the house, and now I'm jumpy because every time I feel something tickle my leg (or anywhere, really) I'm afraid there's a flea on me. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

worried I'll have to get surgery.​


----------



## Improv (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> worried I'll have to get surgery.​



bruh me too ):


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate myself for being a lesbian, and yet at the same time, I can't stop wanting to kiss a girl right now.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I hate myself for being a lesbian, and yet at the same time, I can't stop wanting to kiss a girl right now.



I understand the feeling of self hate. I was closeted until 5 years ago. It actually feels so much better when you just accept that this is who you are and live your life as it is meant to be. Also finding fellow lesbians or gay friends makes acceptance so much easier because we have all felt this way.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

where am i going in life(career wise)
what do i want to do
why dont i wanna do anything
why cant i just want to do something that makes money(thats no fun man cmon)
my rash itches
itchy itchy..


----------



## Hai (Jul 17, 2014)

Had a fight (well more like him and me crying and being depressed) with my boyfriend yesterday evening and we haven't spoken since (though he wanted to call me after he got him, but it was like midnight) and I really want to know if he's alright. 
Also, he'll be going to uni starting in October and I am all angsty about not seeing him often enough anymore and stuff x.x
The train ride to the city he is going to live in is going to take about 1 hour and a half (we went there yesterday to find him a flat) and he claims that we'll be able to see more often because he won't live with his parents anymore, but I don't know if that's realistic. He hasn't got a driving license yet (he just got seventeen and if you want to drive alone you have to be eighteen around here) either. Me neither by the way since I'm sixteen.
We have summer holidays now and could meet last week for about four days in a row but he was really depressed during that... Before yesterday I last saw him on Saturday and it felt like about at least a weak? I'm missing him much lately since my mood isn't the best either and... ah I don't know.
I want to speak to him, but he didn't answer to my messages yet. He's either at baseball camp, translating stuff and watching over 8-12 year olds or at home sick since he was feverish yesterday. 
Ah, whatever, I feel like ****.

Plus I'm also worrying about my future career wise and other things and I guess I just worry too much. As always.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 17, 2014)

I have 2nd day registration at my college. My registration opens at 8am. It's currently 7:13am & all the classes I wanted are already filled. I guess that's what I get for attending the largest college on the west coast ):

update:
8:09: school's servers have crashed due to overload
8:17: I was able to get through. Declined to take school survey then kicked
8:19: Same as above
8:20: Was able to successfully decline survey, then kicked again
8:23: was able to get through successfully. Tried to waitlist math class due to it being filled to capacity. kicked as soon as I tried to waitlist.
8:24: Waitlist for math successful
8:24: attempting to register for psychology & american sign language
8:39: "Administrative staff are reviewing your registration records at this time. Please try again later." *what the serious heck is this?!*


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 17, 2014)

irc morning people hate me


----------



## Pirate (Jul 17, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

bank accounts i had no idea of trololol :/


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

Can everyone quit smoking, thank you. 

I mean, it's your choice. But. Please. This stuff is going to decimate my family.


----------



## Hai (Jul 17, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Can everyone quit smoking, thank you.
> 
> I mean, it's your choice. But. Please. This stuff is going to decimate my family.



It's alright if you don't smoke too much for too many years.
Is it that bad?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

Hai said:


> It's alright if you don't smoke too much for too many years.
> Is it that bad?



That's the problem. Everyone's been smoking daily since they're 16, and seeing as they're all turning 60+ now, it's- yeah. I can't attribute all this crap to smoking- but there is just too much cancer going on for me to feel comfortable. 

I smoke hookah on very rare occasions. It's bad for you, but this is craziness.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 17, 2014)

Was making cheese fondue when I spilled it ALL OVER MY BODY. Seriously hell on earth. This radioactive dairy waste is possibly more dangerous than the elephant's foot and this is not an exaggeration. The only reason I have not died (yet) is because I am cheese at this point and it tasted great with potato sticks.


----------



## n64king (Jul 17, 2014)

The new Malaysian Airlines crash where Russia may have shot down a passenger jet for no reason. Bothers me for the blatant obvious reason that it's a crash, but it's on the anniversary of TWA 800 crash, which was also probably shot down like the TWA plane, and this crash had more people die than the first crash Malaysian had in the Indian Ocean a few months ago. Like wow the airline lost 2 planes in less than a year, 500 some people gone all together for no reason. Plus don't forget all the lovely political upheaval it gets to generate around there and then will echo in ways for the whole world.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ew radioactive dairy waste. That phrase makes me think of white/off green liquid cheese bleck...


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

i woke up from a dream about a game where i was being yelled at cause i did the wrong thing but i felt like i did the wrong thing
and the person removed me from their life
im sad :cccccccc


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

that i probably won't be able to see a person for some time ... pretty much my fault, and to some extent his.. but man i wanna talk.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

Everything is crazy...I don't have the time to eleven comprehend what's going on...Until I hit the end, where the cold hard truth comes crashing down.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish I could find romance/love again. I feel so alone because of my sexuality.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

I want a hug
; - ;


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 17, 2014)

My hair, the ends are super dead from being in the ocean and pool all day :,( I don't wanna cut it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> I want a hug
> ; - ;



*internet hug*


----------



## vanielle (Jul 18, 2014)

I lost my chance at 3 dreamy villagers now
I'm really close to giving up on animal crossing ;;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 18, 2014)

That I have not done anything productive during my summer vacation except go to the zoo


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so dizzy right now


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

I wanna go to college right now for some reason *still 16 tho dangit*


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 18, 2014)

Pretty much a thread I made where I'd buy a Club Nintendo reward for 1k TBT bells and nobody has wanted to trade with me on it. That thread has been going on 2 days now...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2014)

Just be patient I guess, it'll come around.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

My girlfriend continuously shoves her new OTP down my throat, and I hate it because I've NOTPed it quickly after her character (we RP) basically dumped my character after a year on a dime for the new character. After promising me she wouldn't. When I raised cain about broken promises she has further stabbed me because this ship is more important than her promise and my feelings and she dragged our friends into it and I just. yeah, I can't ship it now.​


----------



## Darumy (Jul 18, 2014)

What I'm drawing. What I'm drawing is bothering me.


oh my lord


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 18, 2014)

These people are being stupid and repulsive. You can be one or the other, you can't be both at the same time, that's just going to get on my damn nerves.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 18, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey, so. Stop talking to me. Everyone. Do I need a bigger sign? Do I need to exaggerate? I'm fine, I'm just not in the mood to talk.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2014)

Visiting dreams in AC takes too long.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Visiting dreams in AC takes too long.



Let's start a riot. You bring the people, I'll bring the fire.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 18, 2014)

When people start threads to trade villagers (first reply gets said villager) and then can't trade until later. Then threatens you if you can't trade within a certain time frame, they'll give it to the next person. Like...that's just rude and hypocritical. Not to mention, if the person can't trade at that precise moment, they shouldn't be setting up a villager trading post in the first place...at least not until they're ready to trade.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 18, 2014)

Going to be superhot tomorrow at my nieces birthdayvand im way to selfconscience to use my sisters pool with people around. Sigh.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 18, 2014)

Super Mario Sunshine is really hard! >.<


----------



## Pirate (Jul 18, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm anxious and I don't know why.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Elin said:


> Too freaking hot, ugh.



Ooooh let's seem them selfies /awkwardly runs way/


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm terrible at trying to start conversations with people.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 19, 2014)

I am pissed and sad and I also have a headache

I dont know if I did something wrong but I believe I did.

itd be nice if people ****ing owned up to their anger instead of playing these ****ing 3rd grader games but I guess its just too ****ing hard 

if I did something wrong ****ing tell me so I can improve as a person, dont avoid me like a coward, dont ****ing tiptoe around the subject, youre pissing me the hell off and making me upset and hddhhgggg

yoURe boTHERing mE,,, all u ever damn do is bother me, im tired of it, i want u the **** out of my life but that cant happen

fufuuckckfnfbNhgG!!!?????

and , YOU, the other person, youre bothering me too, im not in the mood for this **** 

brb eliminating everyone close to me because youre all bOTHERSOME, **** people, ypure aall terrible, I hate everyone surrounding me, in my life


----------



## Keitara (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, the world is still beautiful. 

It bothers me that I just can't fly away, through the sky, and throwing all worries away.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 19, 2014)

I just don't understand people that have to piss on everything and ruin everyone's day.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

Pro-Russian Separatists are removing plane parts and corpses from MH17's crash site. I mean. What the hell.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 19, 2014)

My whole family gets mad at me because I don't talk thag much but it's only because they never talk to me

Plus my sister is always the center of attention & she takes everything away from me & it is seriously pissing me off

Then my family tells me to tell them when I'm upset & says it's okay to argue (I don't argue bc there's truly no point) so when I do, they get all mad & take everything up the butt & argue back

They make me feel like I'm a nuisance & shouldn't even be in the family

Like why can't a girl do something without something else being rubbed in her ****ing face

Goddamn it

Im sorry


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2014)

my muscles ache because I have been awake til 5am every night for the past 3 days


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I have a pimple in my ear and it really hurts.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 20, 2014)

I feel like there's something urgent I have to do but I don't know what and it's driving me crazy.

Maybe it's school approaching, maybe it's because I know I should clean my room already, but I feel like it's something bigger than that. I can't calm down because of it.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 20, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I think I have a pimple in my ear and it really hurts.



bruh

SO DO I OMG


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Jewels said:


> bruh
> 
> SO DO I OMG



**feels inside ears to check for pimples**




**doesn't have a pimple** :'( aw.. (I just wanted to fit in. *sob*)


----------



## Jewels (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> **feels inside ears to check for pimples**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its okay maybe tomorrow you'll have one

ill still love you no matter what


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

I have no ways of making money.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 20, 2014)

i thought mariah knew everything


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i thought mariah knew everything



I do.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 20, 2014)

school starts again tomorrow


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 20, 2014)

Do people ever really see how ridiculous they're being?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jul 20, 2014)

I miss the bae ;[


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 20, 2014)

Stress. Anxiety. New job. 

People being inconsiderate, rude, especially selfish. I don't need to be guilt tripped.

No, the argument isn't over because YOU say it is, that's not how this works.

People saying the most ignorant, blatantly offensive things as possible.

Badly written fanfiction. (_"But isn't fanfiction always bad though?"_) Usually, but this was a special case of bad writing.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 20, 2014)

I have no idea what job I'm going to have when I'm an adult and I have absolutely no money..


----------



## Pirate (Jul 20, 2014)

Really REALLY annoyed.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Feel like I'm gonna vomit.. (shouldn't have drank that chocolate Ensure immediately after waking up, urgh.. baaad idea)


----------



## Brackets (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a retake at the end of august and I'm terrified I'm going to fail AGAIN


----------



## a potato (Jul 20, 2014)

My neighbor.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 20, 2014)

Math lessons and swimming lessons. 4 hours of pure hell, simple as that.


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 20, 2014)

I got braces and they messed up my eating habits. Now I can survive on 3 cups of yogurt a day. If I eat anything else, my mouth gets really sore and I can't chew.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 20, 2014)

Still incredibly stressed out from earlier. I'm trying to put it behind me, but I feel bullied.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2014)

Losing interest in the site slowly. I barely post anymore.


----------



## Divergent (Jul 21, 2014)

Deciding what university to go to and what degree to do...and what to do with my life in general cos I have to know by September


----------



## London (Jul 21, 2014)

My professors changed over for this one class I have, and I *hate* the new one we were given. He's old and grumpy, and walks around the room staring over everyone's shoulders. I can't concentrate like that. He's not very nice either, picking on people and putting them on the spot (sorry, are we still in elementary school?) and then calls us all idiots with small brains. UGHHHHH.

Plus it looks like he is against us taking breaks. But then he leaves to get himself a coffee.
I know, I can leave if I want to (I'm not 5) but he calls everyone out for everything which makes it super awkward and embarrassing.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 21, 2014)

I read something scary!
I have to post the link, don't I?


Spoiler: Eeep



http://emgn.com/movies/disney-has-been-keeping-a-secret-known-as-a113-and-its-in-100s-of-their-movies-you-will-never-guess-what-it-means/?utm_source=adblade&utm_medium=adblade&utm_campaign=adblade


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 21, 2014)

People taking delight in ganging up on a person for being rude. Yes, they were rude, but it's over now. Drop it. You're acting just as immature by still mocking this person and chastising them. I don't understand why a person being rude is an excuse to be just as rude, if not downright obnoxious towards them back. But it's the internet, so it's apparently okay, right? Nothing matters except getting the last word in.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 21, 2014)

So I have a really hard time reading small text. I have a hard time reading long walls of text without my eyes trying to skip sentences, and overall, reading is just hard for me unless things are to a point where I can.


I downloaded the Bravely Default demo yesterday, because I never played it and it looked really fun and I figured I might as well give it a shot.

Literally anytime it was trying to explain a game mechanic, I could barely read it. I'm not kidding; the font was too small and it was in too big of hunks for me to read. 

And I just feel really bummed out about it.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 21, 2014)

sTAAHP EXPECTING ME TO KNOW THINGS. 
SToP ASkinG QUESTIONgs. 
I'M TRYINg to reLasx. afkljlg; 




Victor S Court said:


> So I have a really hard time reading small text. I have a hard time reading long walls of text without my eyes trying to skip sentences, and overall, reading is just hard for me unless things are to a point where I can.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the Bravely Default demo yesterday, because I never played it and it looked really fun and I figured I might as well give it a shot.
> ...



Do you need new glasses?


----------



## easpa (Jul 21, 2014)

getting a check-up tomorrow. I'm not worried about the check-up itself, it's just that doctors kind of give me the heebie-jeebies


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 21, 2014)

B!TCH DON'T KILL MY VIBE


----------



## Alette (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to do observational drawing in art, and I'm super bad at it. It's the first piece of coursework for my GCSE though, and I have six weeks to do it over summer, so I guess I'll be okay. I'm also kind of worried at the moment because my dad's girlfriend is having and baby and I'm not sure I was ready to cope with that just yet, but I can't exactly do anything about it. Also the fact that my brother has been ill for a while now and he went to the doctor's but they weren't sure what was wrong and just gave him some antibiotics.

I'm also worried that one of my best friends may be self-harming but I don't want to ask about it in case she gets offended or upset or annoyed at me :c


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to fencing camp in a couple of weeks and I really have to get in shape because I can't run for 30 seconds without dying. I'm going to have to run a mile everyday this week and next week so hopefully I won't collapse. It almost makes me not want to go to camp. 
Also I'm not certain, but I think this one guy is going to be there and I hate his guts. He asked me out, and practically all my other friends out and when we said no to him he was all "friendzoned again!" and he called one of my friends very offensive things, and he's just gross. If he's there I am staying 20 feet away from him at all times ughhh


----------



## Saylor (Jul 21, 2014)

Gah now that I've realized all my friends are lame I really miss you. </3


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Why can't I just be cis? Things would be 10,000x easier if I were..

Social life, family relations, self esteem, romantic and sex life... it would all be so much better, so why did I have be trans? _I hate it_. So much.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sick In bed and my chest hurts ;-;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 22, 2014)

Going to work in a few hours after a holiday period, I feel anxious about it. Vacation isn`t my friend really, because when I stop to long with something like work or sports, it becomes a scary thing again. Sigh...

I`m sure though that when I`m there it will dissappear, so there is that. I do like my work and my collegues.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought a gift card for my dad for his brthday and I waited and waited for it to come in the mail and when it did my dad forgot to tell me that I had mail and he plonked it on my desk and it got buried and I JUST FOUND IT but it's deactivated now while a new one is in the post =/


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm taking a mood stabilizer so I'm not just angry and scared all the time. No, I don't know why my brain is wired to BE angry and scared all the time, but the least you could do is talk to me like a person before you start asking the hard questions and telling me what I should do, you dig?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

my dad got home from vacation and is telling me to go to sleep early ;_;


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 22, 2014)

i'm scared of my health


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> i'm scared of my health



i'm constantly worrying about my health, yet i'm on my electronics most of the day.
but really i'm like really paranoid.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 22, 2014)

Died in Mafia and now town will lose. Lels


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 22, 2014)

It's. 5 am. I've been up for two hours because my puppy was yipping in a weird way and I think she has something hurting her ear. I need sleep because I have a meeting later, but I can't sleep because I'm worried. 

Oh, and the precious who woke me up by yipping? She's been snoring for over an hour. Lol

Besides, if I sleep now I'll miss the vet opening at 8, and I need to take her first thing in order to make my meeting.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 22, 2014)

I ate a ghost pepper earlier and me not being adapted to spicy foods, I went haywire and messed up my room and the living room and spilled milk all over the floor with the water from the flower glass. I knocked down everything because i felt like i was dying. lasted like a half an hour.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel like I love him with my entire self and it's actually kind of frightening.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 23, 2014)

ok, so I was kinda fixated on my skin for a while, and then today, I woke up feeling generally good. And then...like most of us do, I looked in the mirror and noticed _another_ flaw. I think I might have receding hairline...at 16. 

It's really freaking me out, I don't wanna go bald, my dad has really good hair, but my grandpa was bald, so what if the trait skips a generation....

or, I might be overacting, and my hair is just always been like that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

That avatar change ^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> That avatar change ^



HA.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 23, 2014)

Having to mine round 350 earthcrystals in monster hunter ultimate. Booooring.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm worried about the ridiculous prices villagers are going for recently.
30 mil? 50???

People treat villagers like items.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 23, 2014)

My girlfriend and I broke up. I love her more than anything, and she loves me, too...but love just wasn't enough compared to external circumstances trying to tear us apart. I saw her for what I think might be the last time today. It was sad, but really nice. She was my first...she helped me grow into the person I am today...to accept myself and my sexuality. I am so grateful that I met her. I will always love her, and it just is killing me inside right now that we cannot be together. She's my first love...and yet I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with her...there is an age difference, so maybe...if it's meant to be...we'll be together again some day...


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to pee, I just made horrible art that took me a LONG time, I dont know if my crush likes me back, I need to voice chat with an online friend but my voice sucks, I dotn wanna reset my town but I have people who wanna buy my villagers, and I dont know what sexuallity i am most of the time, I feel heteroromantic, but pansexual, but asexual, and panromantic??? heteropanromantic? like, i dont like girls, but i like boys in a pan way??? i dont know. cries


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2014)

The weather. It's like over 30 degrees C. Can't really go outside because it gets really hot here.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 23, 2014)

My mom just told me today is the day we are going out to celebrate my birthday and I haven't gone to bed yet and I'll be soooo dead when we go out....


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

So many summer assignments I don't wanna do


----------



## Hai (Jul 23, 2014)

My suitcase is just too small D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 23, 2014)

I got into a fight with my mom this morning over something stupid. It bothers me even more because all our fights are usually caused by her saying something slightly offensive but usually innocuous and me overreacting because I've become hypersensitive in the past couple years.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*It is too warm! D:*


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

I have swimmer's ear and it really hurts. ;-; Plus I'm supposed read _To Kill A Mockingbird_, but I keep on putting it off.


----------



## betty (Jul 23, 2014)

School is starting for me .-. Going to a new school is gonna be rough ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I feel like I love him with my entire self and it's actually kind of frightening.



its funny because thats how i always love hahahhfgfdghf

had a ****in random ass panic attack out of nowhere. heart is still pounding. today ended up not being a good day. i dont feel like trying anymore. i give up


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm waiting on a package that feels like it's never going to come. It's been three months already. I really need a new job, but I also need to stay part time in order to finish school. My relationship with my girlfriend is pretty terrible. I love her a lot and it feels like she doesn't care about our relationship at all. I've been living in a new city for almost a year and don't have any friends here, besides my girlfriend's little sister and her mom. I'm really unhappy about my body, my hair, and my appearance in general. The next semester starts in just a month and I still haven't figured out the cheapest way to afford all my textbooks. I'm dreading it because I'll be working and going to school, and when I get home at night I'll also have to clean, wash dishes, and cook dinner and my gf will passive aggressively refuse to lift a finger because she feels like I'm already not doing enough...

I really just want to be able to vent about everything to my friend, but I can't because I don't want to sound whiny/bring him down. His sister is an extremely negative person and he hates it; I don't want him to think of me similarly. We've been friends for a long time, but have never met IRL and only speak on Steam. I'd kill to have a real physical friend to talk to or text but so far my efforts have been pretty fruitless. It's really tough to just be optimistic all the time, and while I try it wears down on me some days. Like today. 

That's about all.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a cold and a horrible headache. :c


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to be (in my opinion) a pretty selfish, impulsive, mean person. Now I've realized, I think I'm still kind of like that.

Either that or I'm just over-reacting over this thing. idk.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm bringing new comic proofs in to the shop tomorrow and I'm kinda nervous about what they're going to think >>


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I used to be (in my opinion) a pretty selfish, impulsive, mean person. Now I've realized, I think I'm still kind of like that.
> 
> Either that or I'm just over-reacting over this thing. idk.



I was expecting like "and now i've changed into a nicer, kinder person!" XD its cool im kinda like that too

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i just realized that i really love hosting giveaways and giving ppl free gifts OTL i'll soon be poor


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> I was expecting like "and now i've changed into a nicer, kinder person!" XD its cool im kinda like that too



Haha thanks that actually made me laugh a little xD


----------



## Improv (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's worth it to sleep or just stay awake until tomorrow night. I don't want to not sleep and be dead tired tomorrow, but I also don't want to sleep all day because I have too many things to do.


----------



## stumph (Jul 26, 2014)

i really need to vent aaah. i just feel so lonely and it really sucks. i'm stuck in a bad social circle (they are all really toxic and selfish people that i really can't trust at all) and i am too shy to make new friends.


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2014)

stumph said:


> i really need to vent aaah. i just feel so lonely and it really sucks. i'm stuck in a bad social circle (they are all really toxic and selfish people that i really can't trust at all) and i am too shy to make new friends.



I WILL BE YOUR FRIEND *hugs


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 26, 2014)

i have an assignment due in a couple days which i need to start and today at kmart i really wanted to buy some patterned track pants and mint sneakers but i didn't have enough money because i spent it all on food as usual


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 26, 2014)

Not being able to sleep. I don't fall asleep until 3-4am. It's not a good habit to start, especially since school starts next month.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

stumph said:


> i really need to vent aaah. i just feel so lonely and it really sucks. i'm stuck in a bad social circle (they are all really toxic and selfish people that i really can't trust at all) and i am too shy to make new friends.



Haha I know how that feels. -hug- I'm friends with some people who are otherwise really fun and good to be around. Except for when they're suddenly and unnecessarily judgmental, obnoxious, sometimes vicious. Luckily I have a few other friends who are actually good people.

Hope you can someday get out there and find better friends, it's so worth it.


----------



## Capella (Jul 26, 2014)

we ran out of caprisun


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Haha thanks that actually made me laugh a little xD



Hm i like you 
XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> we ran out of caprisun



Made me laugh for quite awhile x'D


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> Not being able to sleep. I don't fall asleep until 3-4am. It's not a good habit to start, especially since school starts next month.


I know how you feel.


----------



## Improv (Jul 26, 2014)

stumph said:


> i really need to vent aaah. i just feel so lonely and it really sucks. i'm stuck in a bad social circle (they are all really toxic and selfish people that i really can't trust at all) and i am too shy to make new friends.



I'm in a similar situation and quite frankly it's hard to leave them without them thinking you're rude. I suggest slowly stop talking as much and then start slipping away from them. Once you're away from negative people you'd be surprised at the people you'll meet.

Or you can do what I do & just stop talking to them one day and never look in their direction again.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 26, 2014)

my mum is making me tell my psychologist about my eye phobia and i don't want to


----------



## stumph (Jul 26, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> I WILL BE YOUR FRIEND *hugs


aww thank you!! c: 



Wyndfyre said:


> Haha I know how that feels. -hug- I'm friends with some people who are otherwise really fun and good to be around. Except for when they're suddenly and unnecessarily judgmental, obnoxious, sometimes vicious. Luckily I have a few other friends who are actually good people.
> 
> Hope you can someday get out there and find better friends, it's so worth it.



i've started to make friends at work and have maybe 2 or 3 friends outside of the toxic group, but i am just too scared of new people idk. it's like, i know my friends are not good to me and i can't always trust them but at the same time i have known them for so long i somehow still feel comfortable having them.  it's really weird....


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 26, 2014)

stumph said:


> i really need to vent aaah. i just feel so lonely and it really sucks. i'm stuck in a bad social circle (they are all really toxic and selfish people that i really can't trust at all) and i am too shy to make new friends.



i had a similar situation to this, but i ended up getting rid of all my toxic friends, the only problem is i haven't made any new ones so i have a very very limited amount of friends now hahaa oops


----------



## Improv (Jul 26, 2014)

stumph said:


> i've started to make friends at work and have maybe 2 or 3 friends outside of the toxic group, but i am just too scared of new people idk. it's like, i know my friends are not good to me and i can't always trust them but at the same time i have known them for so long i somehow still feel comfortable having them.  it's really weird....



It's not weird, they've become sort of a "security blanket" to you. If/when you do move out from this group, I hope they're mature enough to accept your decision to move on with your life. I can't get my former friends to stop texting me at all & the only reason they're doing it is because they know I'm trying my hardest to leave.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

"HEY, LET'S STAY OUT UNTIL TWO A.M. PFF. SLEEP. SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK." 

I know it's summer, but I am just not sleeping right anymore, because it's 4:30AM and I- this is just killing me.

Also I had a shot of Goldschl?ger and man I can still feel it burning. Cinnamon schnapps, never again. It was pretty, though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2014)

Usually 4 leaf clovers are popular but the moment I post about them no one wants them


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't feel like getting up to make a pot of coffee
and plus I have to go out today and I'm anxious >.<"


----------



## cookieangal (Jul 26, 2014)

Homework


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Hm i like you
> XD



Psssh bffs now k?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 26, 2014)

Wishing I wasn't so argumentative.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

penguins said:


> I don't feel like getting up to make a pot of coffee
> and plus I have to go out today and I'm anxious >.<"



Aww man -hugs-
You know what, just, hugs for everybody


----------



## easpa (Jul 26, 2014)

My aunt (dad's sister) is back from France for a few weeks and she has a history of being rude to my mother so I'm just hoping she doesn't say anything to her this time


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

If the teachers' strike isn't resolved by the time school starts my grade eleven year & university prospects are royally f****d.


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Usually 4 leaf clovers are popular but the moment I post about them no one wants them



I'll take some xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Psssh bffs now k?



XD sure why not?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

f* me to death.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 26, 2014)

financial problems. ):


----------



## MayorMudkip (Jul 26, 2014)

If my job doesn't put me back on on the schedule I won't be able to pay rent, let alone for food.


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 26, 2014)

The fact my boyfriend's best friend has just told him that because he's gay and in love with me, it means she can't be friends with him..

She's fallen in love with him, and has said that she can't get her head round why he's in love with me.

He's REALLY upset, 'cos he's been friends with her for ages, and he's so down all the time, and I feel so helpless, there's so little I'm able to do besides comfort as much as I can.. 

I just can't believe someone who called herself his best friend would do that to him..


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't stand it..Thinking back then...Knowing they actually did that to me... Just terrible...


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady, I don't know what the heck I did to you, but I am sorry for making you feel like you have to make it so freaking obvious that you hate me every time you see me.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

you're pissing me off


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

Everyone seems mad at me today, maybe not on here but IRL, I just don't know what I did ;.;


----------



## Nage (Jul 27, 2014)

MY PROOF IS DUE IN <40 HOURS
i just started 
it's too hard


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

It felt like something was touching me in bed, and now I'm too scared to sleep.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It felt like something was touching me in bed, and now I'm too scared to sleep.



Lol be safe k?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 27, 2014)

Pure shame..


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Pure shame..



Something bad happen? You can PM me if you need to talk


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

I think I'm a bad person.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

I think everyone is a bad person. At some point lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> I think everyone is a bad person. At some point lol



No one is a bad person, your Sa-Chan and Revolver Ocelot is Revolver Ocelot :3 your just you


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

What if i do badly in my sophomore year of hs? :c brings back bad memories of when i was in 8th grade. All the stress and pressure. I hate it.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> What if i do badly in my sophomore year of hs? :c brings back bad memories of when i was in 8th grade. All the stress and pressure. I hate it.


Don't worry!  I know it seems hard not to stress, and high school can be terrible, but as someone who lived through the experience, I can tell you that even if it seems rough, the payoff is absolutely worth it. As a sophomore you'll be starting to think about college/jobs/whatever it is you want to do after you graduate, but don't let that stuff overwhelm you. You have plenty of time to make those important decisions, and if that is what you're worrying about, just try and remember that the results of those decisions should make you happy, not stressed. Two important things to remember: 1) Nothing is permanent! If you're stressing about school decisions, just remember that nearly everything can be changed. Transfers exist for a reason. 2) Everyone else is probably feeling the same way. That may not be the most comforting thought, but I can guarantee you that even the people who look like they've got everything together struggle with the same stuff you're struggling with.
When I'm stressing about something (and I stress a lot; I have a couple of anxiety disorders) my boyfriend likes to say "Don't worry about something until you have something to worry about". Work hard, but don't overwork yourself, and make sure you let yourself grow as a person before you start forcing yourself to make decisions. _I hope that's helpful and not just a rambling thing >>_

--

On a separate note why am I still awake I have to deliver proofs in like six hours it's 5 am what


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 27, 2014)

what if my biggest accomplishment is being nothing more then a useless hodgepodge of knowledge with mediocre art skills


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 27, 2014)

i really want to quit kfc but i haven't been there long, it's a burden to hold out for a few months before i think about changing to someplace nicer but i need the experience from kfc to get somewhere better and i'm always anxious about work like what if i do something wrong and no one talks to me at work i'm too introverted what if i get an order wrong again i hope i memorise the menu soon so i don't make more mistakes


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been sleeping so much lately. Literally like 10+ hours.. I just try to escape my mistakes but I need to just face it. Sleeping is just like being dead without the commitment, it's why I enjoy it so much. :/


----------



## Titi (Jul 27, 2014)

The heat. Seriously it's too hot to do anything.
I'm at home with my mom and bro, we're just being potatos on my bed rewatching Breaking Bad together...
The cats and the bunny are half dead from the heat.

I wish we had A/C.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 27, 2014)

All you people get so unhealthily attached to your boyfriends, it's kind of scary almost. 

"Feed me, Seymour! "


----------



## Autumnia (Jul 27, 2014)

can't find my 3ds charger...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone just told me that femininity is equal to weakness and that feminine things were all around bad for young men / boys to be exposed to. 

F* them. Women have been some of the strongest figures in my life, there's NOTHING wrong with being feminine, and he's a f*ing idiot. If he were closer, I'd punch his teeth in. People keep telling me he's not worth arguing with but this is hitting a sore spot for me. 

Literally livid rn.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

The fact that it's Sunday.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so goddamn tired of my family trying to shove paperwork regarding college down my throat. Every single day there's another form I have to read and sign or apply for something. I have enough problems to deal with and don't want more thrown at me constantly.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a letdown.


----------



## Mango (Jul 29, 2014)

Please excuse me, for language and caps.

My STUPID FRIEND, JUST LIKE, TOLD ME, THAT IF I KEEP TELLING HIM ABOUT MY **GAY** SHIPS, WE ARE NOT FRIENDS. SO, I stop seNDing him gay pictures, just some cute Eremin holding hands. And NOW, HE FLIPS HIS CRAP. HE IS LIKE, NO! THATS IT! WE ARENT FRIENDS. HE SAID THESE WORDS "See, because yo are a girl, you like gays. But I'm a male, so I like lesbo porno and stuff." AND SO THIS F*C*E* DECIDES TO BE LIKE "STOP LIKING GAY THINGS AND GETTING TURNED ON TO GAYS, EVEN IF I LIKE LESBIANS F******!" Does that make ANYONE ELSE upset? That someone is THAT rude to me? AND I JUST FINALLY TOLD HIM I WAS PANROMANTIC, NOW HES BAGGING ON MY SEXUALITY AND OTHER PEOPLES SEXUALITY????????????? I AM SO. SO. SO. SO. PISSED. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I'm depraved. 





Mango said:


> Please excuse me, for language and caps.



It sounds like you were pushing it on him. Not everyone is that comfortable, and if he says he's uncomfortable hearing about that sort of thing- which is perfectly normal for a young, presumably heterosexual man you need to stop making a thing of it. Talk to him about other things that don't involve "shipping" or whatever. 

He's a straight guy. He just doesn't want to hear it. And that's okay. There comes a point where you're imposing your sexuality on someone else, and while he does need to be accepting of you, he doesn't need you making him unreasonably uncomfortable. 

If one of my friends kept bombarding me with yaoi shipping crap, I'd probably want to have a word with them, too. And I'm bisexual. 

Point is, I think you need to lay off him. He might not even know what panromantic means.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 29, 2014)

THE FACT THAT THE POSTER ABOVE ME HATES ME


----------



## unravel (Jul 29, 2014)

Already answer everything but I can't answer number 2 in Trigonometry


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

My cousin blamed me for something I didn't do.

I _always_ get blamed for something I didn't do, and honestly, I'm sick and tired of it all.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2014)

i studied so hard for my first exam, and i was so confident, and i ended up getting a C on it....




today is test #2 and i just....i don't know, i hope i can pull an A this time. im so exhausted....5 am :/...watch me still get a C *sigh*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 29, 2014)

My sister thought it'd be a good idea to post this question on Facebook:



> This is probably gonna piss some people off but it confuses me so please explain.
> Why is it most lesbians only like girls that look/act like guys? I don't see how that's liking girls if you only like girls that are like guys... What?


(she also added "why not just date transvestites?" in the comments to said post)

and while I'm not a lesbian, I _am_ a trans man - and a rather feminine one, at that - so I felt compelled to explain to her how masculine doesn't equal "man" and feminine does not equal "woman" ... Now, though, I'm wondering if I should have just kept to myself - my hands are trembling, my mouth is dry and I feel nauseous.

I keep thinking to myself, "This post got at least 10 likes, and many comments agreeing with her.. In fact, I don't see a single person disagreeing with her - what if they argue with me? insult me and call me names? Oh, no no no, I should delete this right away!-- But what if someone already saw? And then mock me further for trying to cover it up?"

In other words, I'm just a big ball of anxiety right now and just feel.. disgusted. Disgusted by both my sisters ignorance.. and me, for being this way. _*ugh...*_


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

I miss my crush. I mean, even though he rejected me, he's not exactly following the "just friends" thing, seeing as he still treats me differently than he does with other girls.
We haven't talked in almost 3 weeks, but yeah, I miss him lots.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy wow, my sister is even more ignorant than I originally thought...

I just woke up and saw that I had a Facebook notification, so I checked it - knowing that it was my sister replying to my comment to her post.

What I was _not_ expecting, however, was her to use a lesbian slur. I was really taken aback by that.. I mean she's posted angry rants on her Facebook about homophobes - heck, she's even called herself bi a few times - and then she goes and does all this? Throwing around slurs and questioning women's identities for "dressing/acting like men" and/or being attracted to women like that?

I honestly considered her to be the only "safe" relative I have, when it comes to LGBT+ stuff... But she's proven me otherwise. *sigh*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 29, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Holy wow, my sister is even more ignorant than I originally thought...
> 
> I just woke up and saw that I had a Facebook notification, so I checked it - knowing that it was my sister replying to my comment to her post.
> 
> ...



That sucks, man. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Improv (Jul 29, 2014)

The home button is breaking on my phone. :/


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

School starts back up in two weeks and I'm stressing too much about my schedule and all the people I'm going to have to deal with. I moved to all honors classes so I'm nervous about failing and I'm nervous about honors people judging me. I go to a strict private Christian school so everyone is really hypocritical and unaccepting, and it doesn't help that my only friends are older than I so they have different classes.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so tired. So dead. Help. 




ForkNayon said:


> I go to a strict private Christian school



RUN

RUN AWAY. 

There's nothing wrong with the occasional christian, but they get touchy in large groups.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 29, 2014)

Getting pretty sick and tired of having nothing to do anymore. No one seems to want to hire me, so I'm just sat around doing nothing all day. I have no friends so I have no one to talk to, anyone I do talk to even if it's just through private messages eventually lose interest in talking to me and I don't get replies for weeks on end, or I never hear from them again.

I'm really just lost and confused. I feel like I'm doing something wrong and I just don't know what it even is.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2014)

Elin said:


> Getting pretty sick and tired of having nothing to do anymore. No one seems to want to hire me, so I'm just sat around doing nothing all day. I have no friends so I have no one to talk to, anyone I do talk to even if it's just through private messages eventually lose interest in talking to me and I don't get replies for weeks on end, or I never hear from them again.
> 
> I'm really just lost and confused. I feel like I'm doing something wrong and I just don't know what it even is.


I often feel the same way you do. I'm sorry.  you can always PM me if you'd like, I've seen you around and I think you seem nice.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 29, 2014)

I was all gung-ho to get a job, and then I sat down to do my summer calc homework and realized I can't juggle a job, marching band, and school. No job until November. :')


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a youngin' in my house and it isn't mine. Children drive me crazy. You can see the problem here.


----------



## KermitTea (Jul 29, 2014)

Long rant ahead:


Spoiler



My counsellor suggested me to take Honors Chem over the summer since I'm going to be taking quite a few APs next year. It's a six week, three day per week course and I've never felt this stressed before. The teacher's not teaching, instead he'll give us like over ten Youtube videos to watch on a topic and we learn from there. This is the most annoying thing ever since most of the videos are over 10 mins long and some of their voices are *so* dull and monotone that I fall asleep during the video. Some of them talk so slowly that I have to speed up the video 2x in order to pay attention to the actual content.
Since we're expected to cover 10 days of work during the school year in one day in this course, we're literally covering over one unit per day which is killing me. Usually I spread out my studying so I don't have to cram but now I have no choice but to cram. There are like less than 10 questions on each test so if you miss one, your test grade drops a letter grade (not to mention that the questions are not covered in the videos he suggested us to watch). Not to mention that our textbook, which he suggested us to buy, has like a 2.5 star rating on Amazon apparently because several calculations in it are incorrect. In class, he just gives us worksheets (which are not graded) and sometimes we do a lab. No explanations at all. Grrr.
Anyways. I'm hoping that he'll curve the grade since everyone in the class has a B- or lower. Finals on Thursday, and then I have two weeks of REAL summer before school starts.


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't been able to stay with my best friend all month (and still don't know when I can) because his dad is in rehab for his back (which he has nerve damage or something in) and his grandpa had surgery a few weeks ago.

Also, my leg hurts. And I don't like bothering other people with my problems. WHY AM I WRITING THIS.
*runs*


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 29, 2014)

My co-workers think I'm useless.


----------



## Blood (Jul 29, 2014)

sims 2 won't save my sims / the families and all the cc isnt showing up


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my braces on yesterday and I constantly feel like my teeth are going to fall out and I always feel like crying. The wires are brushing up against my cheeks which causes them to bleed, and all the orthodontist says is to put the wax on, which isn't helping at all. I can't eat anything except soup and mashed potatoes and even if I could eat something good, I don't even know how to chew food anymore.

*Braces are great you should all get them. They're so fun. You're going to love them so much you'll never want to take them off.*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 29, 2014)

when you love someone for so long, and so deeply, and they reject you
even under fair, reasonable circumstances
it hurts

im a lost little puppy with nowhere to go
i will still love her as i always do
but will anyone ever love me?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm conflicted on whether I feel like staying on TBT, playing AC or playing Skyrim. lul im a dork.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> when you love someone for so long, and so deeply, and they reject you
> even under fair, reasonable circumstances
> it hurts



ugh I feel the same exact way ;v;


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 29, 2014)

EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD IS SO SAD
KERNGKJERGNJKERGNKJ YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.

HERE'S A TISSUE *GIVES FIVE BILLION BOXES OF KLEENEX*


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

Rude people, ignorant people, the usual that comes with forums.
But, seriously, the fact that I've done nothing with my Summer but play ACNL and stay up until 3am. I feel like I'm wasting my youth. Like I have friends that would love to hang out but I'm so lazy!!
also, what flop said.. lol ^^


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have error 126-3006 I called Nintendo and they told me they have little info on the error and they have to repair it. But 100s of people are having the same error. ;_;http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/132459#132459 I need help.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 30, 2014)

MayorErin said:


> Rude people, ignorant people, the usual that comes with forums.
> But, seriously, the fact that I've done nothing with my Summer but play ACNL and stay up until 3am. I feel like I'm wasting my youth. Like I have friends that would love to hang out but I'm so lazy!!
> also, what flop said.. lol ^^


Haha, do what makes you happy! If it makes you feel any better, I spent my Summer playing video games, too. u v u


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 30, 2014)

jebug29 said:


> EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD IS SO SAD
> KERNGKJERGNJKERGNKJ YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.
> 
> HERE'S A TISSUE *GIVES FIVE BILLION BOXES OF KLEENEX*



ahhh thank you dear. -takes a few tissues- very kind of you.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Haha, do what makes you happy! If it makes you feel any better, I spent my Summer playing video games, too. u v u



yes i tell myself that too but it just never happens ;A; it's nobody's fault but my own blehh. thanks though ovo


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

People are _still_ commenting on that post in response to what I said on my sisters Facebook post.. And I'm trying _so_ hard to just leave it alone, because it will probably never stop and just make me even _more_ angry if I continue to argue, _*but it's so hard*_.

It's hard to ignore a bunch of strangers (and your own sister) speak to you like you're an over-dramatic, over-sensitive idiot, who has no right to be offended by anything they do or say. Especially when my phone keeps giving me notifications that so-and-so has posted on (sisters name)'s post.

I just want to scream "*NEVERMIND, JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!!*", but I know that won't help, either...

_UGH_, I wish I had never spoken up about it. **headdeskheaddeskheaddesk**

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm honestly debating just deleting my Facebook entirely.. I don't really even do anything on there.

UPDATE: Well, I did it. I deactivated my Facebook account.

I expected to miss it and immediately reactivate it, but nope. If anything, I feel _relieved_.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 30, 2014)

stop acting like you're poor when you're not god dammit.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jul 30, 2014)

jebug29 said:


> HERE'S A TISSUE *GIVES FIVE BILLION BOXES OF KLEENEX*



I'll take a box, thanks. o: 

_Allergies _are what's bothering me. .-.

It's summer. There are flowers and perfumes and cats and dogs and dust and and and ALL THE SNEEZING FOREVER. Whyyyyyyy


----------



## Stacie (Jul 30, 2014)

My boyfriend asked his room mate if it was cool if he was allowed to get a couple cats.  His room mate's parents own the apartment they're renting so most of the dealings go through him.  Boyfriend got two kitties and now a couple months later they want my boyfriend to move out but wont give a definitive answer as to why (we're assuming his room mate did not actually ok the cats with his parents).

My boyfriend is going to school in San Francisco and it's expensive as fug.  He has been working so hard to find a new place to live but everything has lead to a dead end.  Boyfriends current room mate thinks he isn't trying hard enough (I think his room mate is a spoiled brat).  He has been making a lot of passive aggressive remarks towards my boyfriend and I'm pissed off.  My boyfriend is stressed as ship and all his room mate does is add pressure.  If he had actually asked his parents about owning pets before giving my boyfriend the ok he wouldn't have to be stressing about finding himself a new home and possibly his cats a new home.  Everyone he asks for help just tells him he shouldn't have gotten cats - he wouldn't have if he expected to be evicted for you you idiots.

I'm in a long distance relationship with my boyfriend otherwise I would take his cats.  I feel so useless being so far away unable to help support him through this.  He has contacted over 40 people via email and less than a handful have bothered to answer back.  He was hoping he would be able to keep his cats but it doesn't seem very likely now.  He has contacted his school and the only housing they have offered is way over his price range.  I've considered sending money to him but I don't know how long I could afford that.  I've looked at costs to ship his cats to me but it's extremely costly, plus it would be an awful ride for the cats. 

I just don't know what else to do, or say to comfort him.  Everyone says everything will turn out okay but I don't think they understand how severely this has effected my boyfriend.  The thought of him having to drop out of school because of this makes me sick to my stomach. 

 This post is all over the place, sorry to those that might read it.  I just needed to vent to a neutral party. :/


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2014)

I asked a friend to help me find me a schoolbag. I was hoping to hang out with her alone but she of course brought a friend of hers with her and totally ignored me. We also visited only one shop with bags and they gave up right after that so the whole trip was useless. Buying dinosaur shaped erasers was kinda nice though. I also ended up buying her some manga... I should stop treating people nicely when they don't treat me nicely back. 

For the last few months I've been talking to only one internet friend 24/7 and while I appreciate it I could use some more people to talk to xl

I've eaten only one pack of noodles in like 2-3 days and drank 4l of juice. Meanwhile I have nuggets in the fridge but don't feel like cooking them.

School is starting in under 2 weeks and I know I'm gonna get stressed with applying to high school and such. I also have to get a part time job for a week as a school assignment and I just dont have the courage to apply anywhere. I also really wanna get to know some people at my school but I'm too shy to. Guess I'll just sit alone this year too 8I


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a bit of a stomachache right now. I think it's because I'm hungry... I should probably find something to eat.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 30, 2014)

SCREAMING


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2014)

a friend because he seems to have some sort of crush on me for weird reasons. 

and my dad as usual. >>


----------



## Juudai (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm never gonna get this gold glider on MK8 like seriously.
This is my biggest problem right now, and I dunno how I can live with myself until I get it.
/it's the only thing I have left to do
/why quit when victory is so close ugh


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)

Shipping prices.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Ugh... I'm still irritated at my cousin since about two days ago. I'm still so ticked off that he never blames himself, even though he did contribute to the problem as well.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 30, 2014)

I just got diagnosed with borderline personality disorder. My family and I thought it was actually bipolar disorder for, like, the last two years, but then my psychologist gave me this diagnosis today. From what I've read online, each case varies from person to person. I could either be cured or spend the rest of my life in therapy and support groups. 
I don't know if this exactly appropriate for this thread, but you said to post about what was bothering me and this is it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been having pain in my "nether region" since mid-February, and even though the pain has lessened, it still acts up now and then.. I wish the doctors knew what the heck is wrong with me.  I'm getting real tired of these pains.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jul 30, 2014)

Sharknado


----------



## Fia (Jul 30, 2014)

There's this one boy that showed interest in me who I sorta like I guess, but hasn't talked to me in weeks. He said we could hang out but that hasn't happened. He's always posting stuff, and I'm not sure if he's with another girl. Idk. It's kinda dumb, but it bothers me.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

Fia said:


> There's this one boy that showed interest in me who I sorta like I guess, but hasn't talked to me in weeks. He said we could hang out but that hasn't happened. He's always posting stuff, and I'm not sure if he's with another girl. Idk. It's kinda dumb, but it bothers me.



You should talk to him and find out. Letting this linger out any longer will do nothing but hurt you.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

The heat. I hate summer.


----------



## mob (Jul 31, 2014)

school is almost here. .


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Thinking about whether or not I should change some rules around in the [V] SOTW contest thread that will  be posted in 4 days.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 31, 2014)

That I like stickers. It's something that is keeping me from my social life. I LIKE STICKERS MORE THAN YOU! Yeah, I said that to my teacher. I even said I like stickers during introducing someone in class. What is wrong with me????????????


----------



## Fia (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> You should talk to him and find out. Letting this linger out any longer will do nothing but hurt you.



That's what I've been thinking, and I am. I just didn't wanna look desperate or anything. Thanks ^.^


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a headache, but it's weird.. if I sit still, I'm fine - but as soon as I stand up, *BOOM*. Pain. :x


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 31, 2014)

this bottle of chili lime spice is making my teeth sensitive. i have no more ground sumac so i have to eat this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2014)

RetroT said:


> stop acting like you're poor when you're not god dammit.



what you said.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish I could have the chance to make it up to you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 31, 2014)

MY NOSE IS RUNNING CONSTANTLY IVE BURST OUT SO MUCH MUCUS MY BOUNTY ROLL IS ALL FINISHED IM SO DEAD WHAT DO I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lotte (Jul 31, 2014)

I was hungry but then I made a sandwich and got some chocolate milk yasss


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

Why am I posting on here so much?
Okay, so some people are being huge *******s for no reason? I mean, like, literally *no reason.* Someone was ranting about _something_ and all of sudden people just barge in and ****ing bash on them for sharing their opinion. Jesus guys, what the hell is actually wrong with some people? I mean, we all have those moments where we get really mad, but c'mon.

PS why are people using triangles in their stupid music videos. It's annoying.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 31, 2014)

I have my practical exam with real patients in less than a month. I panic so much, I know the theory but I freeze in these situations


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 31, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I have my practical exam with real patients in less than a month. I panic so much, I know the theory but I freeze in these situations



Ah, good luck! Are you studying to be a doctor, or a nurse? Or a vet?

My problem is is that my good ankle really hurts, and band camp starts Monday. I don't want to hurt myself again. :/


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do some people show no respect and only care about their own selfish desires?


----------



## unravel (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do innocent people suffer?


----------



## Brackets (Jul 31, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah, good luck! Are you studying to be a doctor, or a nurse? Or a vet?
> 
> My problem is is that my good ankle really hurts, and band camp starts Monday. I don't want to hurt myself again. :/



Thank you! Doctor


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

7AM and I still can't sleep.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 31, 2014)

The heat is bothering me so bad D8


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Lassy said:


> The heat is bothering me so bad D8



Me too. The struggle is real.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 31, 2014)

in one of those moods like "PLEASE DON'T F*ING TALK TO ME"


----------



## Holla (Jul 31, 2014)

Worrying about going away to school for the first time. I'm super nervous. It's like I do, but at the same time I don't want to go.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm worried about my house next year. It's in a bad area, and I'm sharing with 7 other students, most of whom annoy me a lot.
Oh dear...


----------



## Alyx (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had to reschedule a lot of appointments lately and I'm also really tired.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 31, 2014)

Insomnia. Nightmares. Those two may be related, I'm not sure.

Learning about my condition has made me really depressed. Knowing how many things in my life were pretty much directly caused by it, I feel like things would've been better if I had known earlier. I could've taken better care of myself and had other people take it all into account.

I also feel kinda lonely at times, and while I'm able to keep it at bay for the most part, it still manages to eat away at me. It also makes me do and say stupid things to people close to me, which I just end up regretting.

Various people have also commented on my body shape (I'm somewhat overweight as one might expect), even though I have been slowly losing weight for weeks. It's not a real confidence booster when suddenly everybody notices what's been there for months and decides to comment on it when it's starting to get better.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've noticed that a lot of people on this forum are really rude. It's not even funny.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 31, 2014)

I was really into the fanfiction I was reading, and got to the sequel, to find it was abandoned half-way through. ;-; I desperately want to find out what happens, but it hasn't been touched in over a year, so I probably never will.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

will i be mentally sad for the rest of my life


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 1, 2014)

i can't believe you just disappeared on me like that.. :/
but i miss you and i hope that nothing has happened to you..
i'm so bothered by this i don't even know if i'll be able to sleep lol


----------



## Hai (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't decide if I'll dye my hair light pink or not~


----------



## Alyx (Aug 1, 2014)

I accidentally made Skye go into boxes :c


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 1, 2014)

I want to buy this jacket from omocat but I have no money to spare. OTL


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't stand the heat and the fact that nobody will turn on the AC. Then trying to guilt trip me because of the way they grew up in Vietnam there's no ac. Just turn it on for the sake of all of us smfh


----------



## mdchan (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been sick since mid-July, and my anxiety and stress levels are also up due to it.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2014)

i have no friends


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 1, 2014)

Im getting anxiety since schools starting soon. Being at registration didnt help either since I caught a lot of people giving me dirty looks... ._.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

MY NOSE IS ALWAYS RUNNY, GOSH.


----------



## captainofcool (Aug 1, 2014)

My Luigi worship thread got locked. I'm just trying to spread the good word. ;-;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

wanted : someone to kill me, must be able to wait until i finish up this will. short and painless deaths preferred.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> wanted : someone to kill me, must be able to wait until i finish up this will. short and painless deaths preferred.


I propose Russian Roulette with two revolvers.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> wanted : someone to kill me, must be able to wait until i finish up this will. short and painless deaths preferred.


What's up man? Need someone to talk to?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I propose Russian Roulette with two revolvers.









this is my life rn.


----------



## vanielle (Aug 1, 2014)

Kyle moved out without a word and I'm extremely beat up about it; I'd had him since I started and he was my best friend, we sent eachother letters every single day and our houses were directly beside each other; it just kinda hurts that he didn't say anything, but left a heartbreaking letter when he did move.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2014)

my period

i just wish it could go away i dont want kids ffs


----------



## scribblezoeya (Aug 1, 2014)

going back to my home country in august. i hate seeing people from ages ago.
also my best friend vanessa. too personal to share on here i think so... yup.
she's really messing me up right now.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 2, 2014)

*why don't you come kick me off of my high horse, you f*ing flag-waving sonova*****?*


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

NO 1 will makE A SiG 5 Mehhhhhh!!!1!1!1


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> NO 1 will makE A SiG 5 Mehhhhhh!!!1!1!1


Make it yourself.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Make it yourself.



No. And now this guy hurt my feelings!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and their sig is gross!!!


----------



## Alyx (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm switching doctors and I'm so nervous about my decision. ):


----------



## Naiad (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> No. And now this guy hurt my feelings!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and their sig is gross!!!



I'm actually dying right now omfg


----------



## Isabella (Aug 2, 2014)

people have been having a backyard party thing since 11am this morning and the music is SO LOUD and it's been annoying me so much omfg
especially because at first it was like..kidz bop music and now it's really bad rap with heavy bass so the whole neighborhood is just like BOOM BOOM BOOM


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 2, 2014)

I feel so incredibly sad and it feels like it will cause a relapse.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 2, 2014)

The fact that I've just realised I only made 2 real friends last year at uni, and one of them is now my ex ...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

I need money.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 2, 2014)

I keep mixing up Yahoo and Gmail, I ended up sending my Animal Crossing pics to some random person with the same name as me. They must think I'm so weird o_o.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I keep mixing up Yahoo and Gmail, I ended up sending my Animal Crossing pics to some random person with the same name as me. They must think I'm so weird o_o.



Omg this made me laugh

Just be thankful they weren't pics of something weird lol.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Exams. 

Kill me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

School work, art, life.


----------



## Joonbug (Aug 3, 2014)

Found out I might have glaucoma and while the doctor specifically told me and my mom that smoking and second hand smoke will be dangerous for this, she has no intention of telling her fiance to stop smoking and will undoubtedly get pissed at me when I don't want to hang out with his family who all smoke quite a lot. I'm in limbo of whether or not I have it, a limbo that might last a year, and that.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 3, 2014)

Work and I have 2 MRI appointments coming up that's getting me all stressed out.


----------



## Blood (Aug 3, 2014)

im stressed due to lack of money


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

My boyfriend gets paranoid about certain things after he sees news programs and he's always telling me to make sure I don't do [something dumb] and hurt myself because he doesn't want me to get hurt and I want to be like YOU'RE NOT MY MAMA but at the same time it's just so sweet that he thinks about me. 

I love him and wish I could kick myself.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 3, 2014)

I heard a song I really like, but I don't know what It's called...
I know It's from a video game (I think It's Legend of Zelda or Final Fantasy..), but this is killing me. > <


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2014)

oops wrong thread


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2014)

Ugggggggghhhhhhhhh. it's 76F out right now at night. this is not normalllllllllllll. please melt of the face of the planet california


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2014)

The voting system for SOTW. Trying to decide if I should do a single vote based system or a weighted one.... Yeah. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 3, 2014)

The Library I volunteer for asked me to volunteer on Sunday, and I agreed— only to find out that instead of my us up shift, I'm working 12 PM to 5 PM. I won't even be doing regular library work. (I'll be serving Pizza to kids and helping out with all the 'fun' booths.) They don't even bother giving us volunteers food.


----------



## Hai (Aug 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> The Library I volunteer for asked me to volunteer on Sunday, and I agreed— only to find out that instead of my us up shift, I'm working 12 PM to 5 PM. I won't even be doing regular library work. (I'll be serving Pizza to kids and helping out with all the 'fun' booths.) They don't even bother giving us volunteers food.



Then don't go? You don't have to, right?


----------



## Alvery (Aug 3, 2014)

A light in my room keeps flickering... and I'm trying to study. DX It's super annoying!


----------



## Brackets (Aug 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> The Library I volunteer for asked me to volunteer on Sunday, and I agreed— only to find out that instead of my us up shift, I'm working 12 PM to 5 PM. I won't even be doing regular library work. (I'll be serving Pizza to kids and helping out with all the 'fun' booths.) They don't even bother giving us volunteers food.



Don't go then, it's not like you'll be losing money over it


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2014)

This hangover, lol. ugh.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 3, 2014)

Stressing that my job network won't help me pay for this course I really want to do... 
I finally have the confidence to do it... My anxiety is calming but yeah ;-;


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)

There's no food except pork. I don't like pork.


----------



## Improv (Aug 3, 2014)

i'm getting sick and school starts next week hahahaha I HAVE TO WRITE ESSAYS AND I FEEL LIKE SHT


----------



## bocho (Aug 3, 2014)

So may excuses over 6 month's why you can't pay me, but yet you can buy several villagers


----------



## Boccages (Aug 4, 2014)

--


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

School officially starts on Wednesday, starts for freshmen tomorrow. I hate my classes. I have a few teachers who I had during freshmen year and I absolutely hated them. One teacher was mean, nobody liked her because she would literally do nothing during class then yell at us for not doing work since we barely knew what would were doing. (Little blame on my part too since when she actually DID teach, I would just talk to my friend all period). One teacher is boring, has a soft voice so I end up falling asleep, which means I get yelled at. In that class,  I was teased and humiliated so much when I was a freshmen so im obviously not excited to go back. I have about 4-6 layed back teacher...layed back teachers=they have favorite students....so yeah...

Also im having back to school anxiety.  All I did was stay home all summer while everyone else went out and had a life and im scared ill get teased for that : c


----------



## CR33P (Aug 4, 2014)

my gums


----------



## Brackets (Aug 4, 2014)

you guys start school so early in the year  ours aren't til september


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

I swear, I'm sitting on the oldest swivel chair (lol i looked up the name by searching up "spinny chair" and there's so much results LOL. I thought it was a name I made up as a child). It mkes so much noise, and I live in a 2nd story apartment so the downstairs lady is probably annoyed with all this noise.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

im craving food i cant have


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 4, 2014)

All alone.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 4, 2014)

Being expected to change things that annoy them, yet when things obviously annoy me I'm just expected to deal with it.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

That school starts soon . . . . -rolls away -


----------



## Improv (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I swallowed some of the fluoride at the dentist and now I'm p damn sick to my stomach


----------



## Droogie (Aug 4, 2014)

CR33P said:


> my gums



Dude me too. I have to get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 4, 2014)

**** i should have gotten a job over the summer but school starts too soon for me to think about looking rn. o well. here's to my useless ass.

also, f* me senseless. 



nearclouding said:


> Dude me too. I have to get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow.



R.I.P you. ; _ ;7


----------



## Saylor (Aug 4, 2014)

my mouth hurts like a *****


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

Category 4 hurricane on the way to where I live. I was excited when it was around category 2/3, but now I'm super worried. 


Though, hopefully school gets canceled LOL


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 4, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> **** i should have gotten a job over the summer but school starts too soon for me to think about looking rn. o well. here's to my useless ass.
> 
> also, f* me senseless.



Same here. I start college next month and I _was_ supposed to get a job, but that never happened. Oh well. At least the college I'm going to offers 12 week work courses with pay for the program I'm going into.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

i can't sleep


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

I know I'm being a huge ******* here, but I'm really sick of people throwing "I'm an insomniac!!!!" out everywhere (not to the people who actually have insomnia, but to the people that don't). 

Keep in mind this isn't directed to anyone on the site, so don't take it directly. I'm sure a lot of you on here really do have insomnia. :/
*omg this was a horrible timed post now it sounds like it's directed to the person above me i'm horrible i'm sorry IT'S NOT I PROMISE*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

the fact that TBT has that stupid sun coming up
**** that sun
i hate that sun
get out of my life, sun

also everything else in my life. 
my destiny is to rip off my flesh and become a skeleton, and run away to do skeleton things like dance at grave parties and play trumpet


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> the fact that TBT has that stupid sun coming up
> **** that sun
> i hate that sun
> get out of my life, sun
> ...


That sounds pretty fun. 
What's wrong, though? I like that sun.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> That sounds pretty fun.
> What's wrong, though? I like that sun.



hey its better than living

and its mostly because i didnt sleep much, and its a bit harsh on my eyes? like the whole scheme just bugs me
and then it makes me sad that its 6 am 
this happens like every night idk


----------



## Pirate (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a swollen tonsil and it's making it absolutely agonising to eat, swallow or even talk.


----------



## Hai (Aug 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I know I'm being a huge ******* here, but I'm really sick of people throwing "I'm an insomniac!!!!" out everywhere (not to the people who actually have insomnia, but to the people that don't).
> 
> Keep in mind this isn't directed to anyone on the site, so don't take it directly. I'm sure a lot of you on here really do have insomnia. :/
> *omg this was a horrible timed post now it sounds like it's directed to the person above me i'm horrible i'm sorry IT'S NOT I PROMISE*



Lol ^^


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2014)

sojin said:


> im craving food i cant have



This.

I miss Hong Kong dimsum :<

Also - I'm awful at CSGO and I hope that I can improve more.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This.
> 
> I miss Hong Kong dimsum :<
> 
> Also - I'm awful at CSGO and I hope that I can improve more.



I was never that good at CS:GO. I did alright for a week playing competitive, but then started doing really bad again after a small break. I kind of just stopped playing back in January and haven't touched it since.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Elin said:


> I have a swollen tonsil and it's making it absolutely agonising to eat, swallow or even talk.


I feel you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2014)

IncendiaryPyro said:


> I was never that good at CS:GO. I did alright for a week playing competitive, but then started doing really bad again after a small break. I kind of just stopped playing back in January and haven't touched it since.



I try and I usaully get 8-50 at death matches because I'm **** LOL. That's really bad


----------



## Brackets (Aug 5, 2014)

The strange person who is sending me chlamydia tests
and my retake


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Frustrated by not having a job while simultaneously realizing I can't have one for another month because my fiance's family is taking me away next week, my family the week after, and then friends are coming to town the week after that. So I'm poor and have to stay that way -.-


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm lazy and I'd rather lie here and be hungry than actually go eat something. 

what a life.


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Elin said:


> I have a swollen tonsil and it's making it absolutely agonising to eat, swallow or even talk.



Aww man me too :/ for anyone who knows medicine (I'm a freakin nurse without a job in Canada where they need nurses like cray cray) mine are ALWAYS a 3 and a 4 on 4 (tonsil sizing scale). And then my whole freakin family got sick so of course I get some sort of mutant combination of all of them -.- I have to sleep with 6 pillows to stop coughing and I can feel my tonsils touching eachother as I freakin breathe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm lazy and I'd rather lie here and be hungry than actually go eat something.
> 
> what a life.



I know this feeling xD this feeling is everything.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 5, 2014)

My dog went to the bathroom in the house. Not a big deal, right? Well, she did it in my bedroom.

What the hell.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

Bud that smells like dirt fish :c


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

I want to kill my dad.

Ugh... piss on me, satan.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 5, 2014)

Again no notification of any sort. In fact I'm just left alone. Feels amazing.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 5, 2014)

i was a big dumb and decided to drink a caramel frappe and a can of coke back-to-back and now i'm having heart palpitations ughhh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

i feel strange and idk why


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: tw : suicide



Legit sitting here sometimes and wondering why I haven't just offed myself yet. 

My logic tells me better than that, but the feeling is- just not that great. I know I've got a lot to live for, but. Bleh. It is what it is.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Spoiler: tw : suicide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you haven't. I think the forum would be a lot less interesting without you around (and I'm sure you're a really cool guy personally)


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 5, 2014)

My boyfriend went back to England yesterday, and it's weird not having him around. Long distance relationships are hard. :/
Being apart from him is easy once it's been a while, you kind of just get used to it. The hardest part is saying "see you soon" and having to go from seeing that person 24/7, to chatting/talking online and seeing them on a screen. I try to be tough and just keep telling myself it's just temporary, that we'll be together soon, but it's just... hard.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 5, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm glad you haven't. I think the forum would be a lot less interesting without you around (and I'm sure you're a really cool guy personally)



pfffffff thank you.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

my wifi is worse nowadays ://////


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 6, 2014)

They changed how we do a specific part of my job at work, and now it's a lot more strenuous than it was before. I've been having a hard time keeping up with the guys I work with, and my body is beginning to fall apart. I'm actually wearing my fiberglass braces to work instead of just sleeping in them. 

My supervisor just called to ask if I could work tomorrow (I'm scheduled to be off). I don't have any plans and I really need the money for an upcoming trip that's getting rapidly more and more expensive, but I honestly don't think my body can handle it. If I work tomorrow, I might fall apart before my next days off.


----------



## quinnator (Aug 6, 2014)

i'm just feeling gross and uncomfortable


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 6, 2014)

Feeling sick as **** lately. I don't want to go see the psychiatrist because if I tell him I'm not doing too hot I'll probably have to take more/different pills, and I'm really embarrassed enough as is when I have a f*ing mouthful of them to take already. I don't think the problem is the drugs, the problem is me. I could just wilt.

Oh. Right. And it feels like my family members are dropping like f*ing flies.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm really exhausted from being kept awake all night long by a hyperactive kitten. ;-;


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

my lack of sleep


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

People tbh. And my weird dreams.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 6, 2014)

i just got back from my appointment at the mental health clinic and i can't believe i just broke down crying in front of my doctor. i feel stupid. i hate anxiety so much i can't even talk about things without crying


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have this huge infection on my face and it sucks because it keeps swelling up and no one knows what to do about it. That, and I have a sore tooth that will need to get pulled


----------



## Pirate (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting pretty sick of people constantly reminding me of things that I haven't even had a chance to forget. If I haven't given you any feedback of something you asked me to do, I most likely haven't done it. If that's the case, feel free to remind me. If I talk to you about it, I obviously haven't forgot, so just stop it.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

im gon have to go to the outside world and get a job and be an adult grooooOOOOOANS


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 6, 2014)

Teachers' strike probably isn't going to be resolved before school starts.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 7, 2014)

Anxiety :/


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

im running out of seaweed


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 7, 2014)

hungry : O :


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2014)

I have classes with people who give me bad anxiety.  Not looking forward to this year...


----------



## Pirate (Aug 7, 2014)

Life in general and needing to make a phone call but my anxiety levels are through the roof. I have the number typed in but I cannot bring myself to press the dial button. I'm seriously freaking out.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 7, 2014)

Right now, I'm just really hungry, and there's not much to eat. :\ Ugh...


----------



## Songbird (Aug 7, 2014)

The nick.com 90s terror is still alive!


Spoiler: What terror? It can't possibly be Blac-


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 7, 2014)

that ebola patient in ga has me scared if y'all don't hear from me for a while you'll know what happened to me #earlyripme


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Food poisoning.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

My butt wont release this demon


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> that ebola patient in ga has me scared if y'all don't hear from me for a while you'll know what happened to me #earlyripme



I'll be planning your funeral if I don't hear from you! D';


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

Songbird said:


> The nick.com 90s terror is still alive!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What terror? It can't possibly be Blac-
> ...


That game was the best, even though it gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Aug 7, 2014)

We're getting kicked out of the apartment due to rent delinquency. Back to the old apartment hunt


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm seriously starving because all we have is pasta noodles and ramen noodles. sigh.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Aug 8, 2014)

My left ear hurts.

_A lot._


----------



## unravel (Aug 8, 2014)

Who would bring a 12 year old who is damn annoying and spoiled I mean c'mon really? Not allowed to go to Bon Odori festival because of that? We argued that she can't come so I can't come lol? That is so weak so you gonna contact *his mom* not to go to festival and you're saying that I'm jealous because all attention goes to my sister how even... Really and you guys think I'm lying because of that c'mon I tried of your excuseplus she gets lost like a lot of times I remember at archcon event you bring Farobi and my sister without my permission I only invited people who are interest and not making them bored everybody has their own interest. My sister got lost roaming around the mall and I'm fking pissed because I told her to go with Farobi so she keeps saying to go timezone with her omg kid at my very young age I wento mall alone to buy stiff my sister is damn spoiled she even has so friends in real life and I have to bring her to bonodori festival? And you guys were like don't go because you will get kidnapped or something

I'm also kinda pissed I'm a girl and I can't do what boys do. I was called tomboy because of playing video games and I don't lile girly stuff, I don't feel like accept with my cousins among all the cousins I'm the only girl (eldest) and I can't relate with them sometimes they rejected me and talk to my cousins (girls) who are around 10 below I'm 16 damn...

I'm not that kind of person who gets jelly because of attention crap

Lol I didn't study Physics yet oh my xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

The heat ; A ;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 8, 2014)

Why is every other online post I come across filled with raging stupidity? Is the internet just one large collection of the stupidity of humanity? Every single person I come across has something utterly repulsive to say, while shutting out any and all other opinions because they're so quick to jump down throats without having any logic to back up their stance. Utter ignorance.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 8, 2014)

My OCD is seriously getting bad. I don't know whether to try again with trying to get some help via CBT or seeing a therapist or what. I have no one to talk to about it because no one understands. My last therapist just seemed to belittle me and shake her head at anything I said, so she never made me feel any better. I'm just feeling so miserable.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 8, 2014)

Elin said:


> My OCD is seriously getting bad. I don't know whether to try again with trying to get some help via CBT or seeing a therapist or what. I have no one to talk to about it because no one understands. My last therapist just seemed to belittle me and shake her head at anything I said, so she never made me feel any better. I'm just feeling so miserable.


I wish I had some advice for you.  I've never had a therapist, but I can only imagine how much worse it hurts when it comes from a therapist.. I mean, you'd expect them to be more sympathetic - it's kind of their job, right?

Anyway, I hope that experience doesn't prevent you from getting help - I'm sure there are better therapists out there plenty capable of sympathy.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Aug 8, 2014)

c h i h a r u said:


> My left ear hurts.
> 
> _A lot._



Oh ahaha.
Your molars are connected to your ears.

_Getting my wisdom teeth removed, oh the wonderful life._


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 8, 2014)

Hangover because I'm stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



c h i h a r u said:


> Oh ahaha.
> Your molars are connected to your ears.
> 
> _Getting my wisdom teeth removed, oh the wonderful life._



Getting mine removed monday. ;-;


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 8, 2014)

Im starting college and my anxiety


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

Getting tired of feeling like nobody wants anything to do with me. I know it probably isn't completely true but I hate that I get so paranoid about something so stupid.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 8, 2014)

So I guess we were supposed to pick up our schedules today. Only today.

And the school didn't ****ing tell us. No where online did they tell us. No phone call, no email, no nothing. *How the **** were we supposed to know to pick up the mother****ing schedules if you didn't mother****ing tell us? Now I have no idea what the hell my schedule is so when I go to school I'm going to look like a ****ing idiot.*

My friend is pissing me off because she keeps lecturing me that 'I should have went to the school'.
HOW THE HELL WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW TO GO TO THE SCHOOL GOD DAMMIT.

i'm sorry i'm done i need to calm down


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

//work experience//


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2014)

My mom went to register for my classes while I was at band camp, and she was given a slip that reminded me to do my questions for the summer reading assignment. Nobody gave me (or any of my friends) the assignment, so now I have to read three books in the next week while juggling the rest of band camp.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 8, 2014)

My second town I just started is making me go insane. I just cant.


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 8, 2014)

I accidentally bit the inside of my mouth while eating lunch today and I can't stop tonguing it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been obsessing over a repressed memory for the past month and a half; I'm not even sure if half the things stemming from it are even my thoughts, actual occurrences, or just fake. My obsessive tendencies and depression are starting to get out of control again. I can't bring myself to discuss what's bothering me so it just festers inside me and is taking over. Oh, and my parents dropped the bomb that after this semester, I'm not going to be living at home or going to school here anymore since they've decided to send me to Texas State so I can learn what it's like to be independent and on my own. (You know, with no money or family or friends there. No big deal.) They've been saying this for ages, but this time, they actually started planning it. I don't want to leave my cat. I don't want to be away from my boyfriend.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 8, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'll be planning your funeral if I don't hear from you! D';



thx pal. can you take care of my towns?

week 1 of junior year was freakin great. forgot today was freshman Friday but there's always next week ya feel


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> thx pal. can you take care of my towns?
> 
> week 1 of junior year was freakin great. forgot today was freshman Friday but there's always next week ya feel



Omg you've already started school?


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg you've already started school?



Yup lmao. It's crazy seeing everyone here starting in a month or so when I'm usually the one to go back pretty late in comparison. Tbh I don't even know where summer went like wtf


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> Yup lmao. It's crazy seeing everyone here starting in a month or so when I'm usually the one to go back pretty late in comparison. Tbh I don't even know where summer went like wtf



Yeah, I know how that feels, since I start in about a week lol. I'm just surprised to see someone starting _this_ early. It's good that you're enjoying it, though.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 9, 2014)

I have nowhere to live next month. I'm starting a Master's course and the university just told me they had no postgraduate accommodation left. Fingers crossed that private accommodation has something good. The only issue is that I don't know anyone at the university, so it makes things harder.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Exam in 2 hours exactly
Goodbye world


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Exam in 2 hours exactly
> Goodbye world



goodluck!!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hoping my friends are ok >-<


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 9, 2014)

Passive aggressive whining.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Exam in 2 hours exactly
> Goodbye world



GOOD LUCK! I WISH YOU DID GOOOOD!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's bothering me right now is that I have to go soon to do some work ew ew ew - cries in the corner -


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

My friend knew that I'm planning to be atheist. I didn't say I'm going to do it but yeah


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2014)

> financial accounting is difficult
> im improving but still suck at csgo
> my kidneys hurt from eating dirty food :{
> i have to read 30 pages of my book or my teacher will yell at me. lels


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

It gets worse than yesterday
Tangent ♥- Going to be honest I got annoyed and trying not to be obvious I dunno why I find you annoying when you talk to me early in the morning (Didn't tell her about this so yeah also yesterday)

Cosine ♥- I didn't tell you why I'm depressed and keep rubbing so yeah sorry but I rather not talk about it.

Lynn189- I didn't go with you in festival even my dad talked to you it's really useless

People who I temporary block in steam- I'm trying to forget it just stop sorry but I really have to do this

I don't feel like sleeping smh


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

People complaining about idiotic things.


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> People complaining about idiotic things.



lol probably thats me


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm having to kneel on the floor instead of sitting in my chair because my frickin' urethra is acting up again and so it hurts too much to sit. _My legs/knees hurt so bad urgh_


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

Spoiler: long, sad rant



It's finally hit me hard just how much I miss my friend. We met on an MMO about 8 years ago, the day I met her, she had some people picking on her, but I came in and stuck up for her. We got chatting and I told her she was so cute and that I hope she didn't find it creepy, but I saw her as a little sister. She found it awkward at first but our friendship blossomed and we were so close. I got jealous of her making lots of new friends on Tumblr, spending so much time talking to them that she would take literally hours to reply to me on Skype. I raged and deleted her from Skype and I haven't spoken to her for about 2 months. I tried adding her back to Skype a few weeks ago, but the "?" symbol next to her name showed that she'd deleted me. I couldn't get hold of her. She ignored my messages on Tumblr. I've lost my best friend, my sister even and I can't get her back. I've really messed up. By this point now, I've started crying typing this. I lost her due to my own jealousy. I loved her to pieces and didn't want anyone else to have her attention. I know it's selfish, but I just always wanted to talk to her. She helped me through so much. All the times I was having relationship troubles, the times I was seriously contimplating suicide, she was my rock and never stopped supporting me, but the way I've repaid her for her help is so sickening that I truly hate myself for it. I post this so that maybe, just maybe, one day she will see this message and maybe we can talk again. I don't expect us to be as close as we used to be, but just having that amazing, beautiful person who I miss more than words can express back in my life is all that would even matter. I miss you, Mika. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2014)

Getting my wisdom teeth out tomorrow.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 10, 2014)

I cut my lip and it bled all over my fingers. It stopped now but it was pretty gross.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 10, 2014)

I kind of wish I was dead, but even if I was dead, it would still cost my parents money. I looked into it... I guess that's kind of sad, lol. I wish I never came home last night from my date because I could've slept in past 5 am and at least had someone tell me they love me instead of put me down. My parents have woken me up 2 days in a row at 5 or 6 in the morning to yell at me about my life, my relationship, and how I'm basically a screw up. I'm so tired... But I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Twinleaf (Aug 10, 2014)

The loss of my grandfather. He was such a great man. Today is his funeral.


----------



## Celly (Aug 10, 2014)

So many things are bothering me right now...
My mother only has been focusing on me for a good chunk of her life, she loves me dearly and only has me (my father died 14years ago and she's never been with anyone else since, I'm her only daughter) and I'm feeling guilty all the time because I'm studying abroad. She was a housewife with no degree and managed to find a decent job to support both of us.
I'm in a serious relationship with a foreigner, my mother and he cannot even communicate with each other. I feel like she doesn't like him very much as well. I love him to death but we have so many problems in our couple, sometimes misery outweights happiness.
If we're still together for the coming years, I'm going to have to make a choice between staying with my mum or him. That kills me.

I'm uncertain about my future, I don't know where my education will lead to me and I don't want to end up with a miserable wage in a ****ty flat/house.
I also lost most of my irl friends, or maybe all of them. I valued them more than they valued me and I guess I realised that once I moved out. Although I got along with some people, I wasn't able to make new friends in my new country. Probably because I was too obsessed with my old friends, I was constantly feeling abandonned and sad. I had a best friend who I thought would be my friend forever because I've never found in my life someone I admired as much and had as any things to share with but apparently that stupid fight (and only fight) that we had was enough to break our friendship. It seems like she got over me quickly. This has haunted me the entire year.

To make things worse, my mum put pictures of all my ex friends everywhere, she even put pictures in the bathroom of me and my ex best friend for me to see everyday. That's what I came back to. She knows I feel betrayed by them and it's been ages we haven't talked (I don't think she had bad intentions when doing this). I don't dare to take them out because I don't want to show how vulnerable I am in reality 

Feels good to get it out of my chest!

Edit: Oh, and also, I've been trying to make some more friends online lately and one of the people I enjoyed talking to may be dead. Last post they made was a couple of days ago stating that they've taken loads and loads of pills to commit suicide. I'm super worried.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 10, 2014)

my little sis is worrying me, she says her eating disorder is better now but she still refused to eat potatoes today... she used to love potatoes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

PLEASE STOP ASKING WHAT I'M GOING TO DO AFTER I GRADUATE FROM COLLEGE. 

I WILL KILL YOU.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my little sis is worrying me, she says her eating disorder is better now but she still refused to eat potatoes today... she used to love potatoes



This hurt my heart... On so many levels.  I hope her disorder is really better. Maybe she just wasn't in the potatoes mood. I know what it's like to be on both ends of those potatoes... Sending love and good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really worried about college. I'm the biggest procrastinator and I already have to read a book for my English class, do the reading assignment, and start studying for my Chem exam that will happen the second week of school :\ I already feel like I'm going to fail and I'm really scared. Also stuff with my ex-boyfriend blegh.


----------



## Improv (Aug 10, 2014)

School begins tomorrow. That's fine and all, I have all the materials I need & I finished all the homework I had over summer. I don't know anyone in my art class, but I do in the rest of my classes so that's okay. It's just that I always start out thinking I'm going to do well this one year, actually study for every test & maybe finally maintain a 4.0 GPA (I've been struggling at a 3.5 for two years), but I always end up back in the black hole where I cannot bring myself to care. I know I should care, but I just get so tired of sitting through seven hours doing work that is mind-numbing.

Also, my interests have changed & I don't know what I want to major in college anymore. I don't have any colleges in mind now since I have no clue what I want to do.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 11, 2014)

The difficult decision I have to make about moving to England or not. The pros are I'll be with my boyfriend and will finally start my life. The cons are I'll leave everything behind, including my family, job and friends. Sure I'll still be able to talk to them online, but it's not the same. Not that I care that much about having loads of real life friends. To be honest I'm kind of a mole anyways. I rarely go out in fact. But still, I'm sure it'll be harder for me to make friends in England. The girls I've met there so far were so petty and girliness is multiplied by 1000. I'm neither petty nor girly enough, which is why most of my friends are guys. Most girls when they meet me they don't like me automatically. I'm not friendly nor fake enough. We also most of the time end up not sharing the same interests. Not to mention I have an odd sarcastic sense of humor. I've never felt scared of being alone, but I feel that way now. It's not an overpowering feeling, but it's strong enough to cause doubt. I'm afraid I'll feel isolated. I'm afraid I'll be putting myself in an environment where I'll feel like an outsider. Sure I'll have my boyfriend, but it would be nice to have at least one friend there. It's already hard enough for me to make friends here. Judging by my last trip to England, making friends there will be nearly impossible, I feel.*sigh* The hurts of being a female who doesn't fit into the cookie cutter.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2014)

Internet issues w/ certain programs.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 11, 2014)

How I accidentally pushed away the only girl I loved. It wasn't my intention, its just I am bad with people and social ques.  I took her out on a psuedo date and screwed it up. She used to be my best friend, but now I haven't talked to her or seen her since December. I screwed up. I was weak...


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!
Wearing animals for fashion is wrong and mean!
Testing on animals is wrong and mean! If you want to test something, test it on yourself!
Like eating meat isn't bad, the way they go about slaughtering/torturing the animals it is bad :'c Pease make it more humane! They don't even follow the humane slaughter act!
I can't believe people kick animals or hurt their own pets :'c
There was this man who dragged his dog 15 blocks tied on a rope to the back of his car :"c 
I NEVER cry in movies but I always cry when animals are hurt. When I grow up I'm going to donate and help and be the change!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 11, 2014)

the lack of representation of minorities in the new film, _Boyhood_


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

I have to stop making myself feel unwanted in my family. I have stop this depression thing. I'm feeling sad for not achieving anything, not even my dreams. I keep telling myself that I will一 I'll stop there, don't want to cause attention. :c


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2014)

Head feels stuffy and felt tired all day. I think I caught something. )x


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bird said:


> I have to stop making myself feel unwanted in my family. I have stop this depression thing. I'm feeling sad for not achieving anything, not even my dreams. I keep telling myself that I will一 I'll stop there, don't want to cause attention. :c



aww :c *gives hug* it'll be alright. If you want to achieve something, I believe you can! c: Pick yourself up, it'll get better-I promise. *holds out pinky*


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 11, 2014)

Bird said:


> I have to stop making myself feel unwanted in my family. I have stop this depression thing. I'm feeling sad for not achieving anything, not even my dreams. I keep telling myself that I will一 I'll stop there, don't want to cause attention. :c



getting attention over important issues such as depression isn't a bad thing. In fact, it's difficult to deal with those sort of emotions without bringing them up to your family and really addressing them. It isn't easy, but it will really help both you personally and your interactions with your family if you talk about how you're feeling and what you're thinking about with your family.


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks @jessicat_197 and @CookingOkasan, your posts made me feel better. c:


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

I have this project I really feel I need to start, but it just seems too early. For 4 years, I said to myself "I'll do it when I'm 18" but I guess I'm not ready for the mental load it would have. It isn't anything personal, but I just don't want to share it.


Bird said:


> I have to stop making myself feel unwanted in my family.



I know that feeling, I'm a middle child and I would never get attention unless something happened, then the blame would automatically be pinned on me.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

that "feel" when u tell something to some1 n they misunderstand :''''^(


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 11, 2014)

Feeling unwanted and feeling lonely is an awful combo.


----------



## Darumy (Aug 11, 2014)

I CAN'T DISTRACT MYSELF FROM THE COUNTDOWN AAAGH


Also wondering about certain people and what they are even what the hell why


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 11, 2014)

XD the fact that ive been waiting (not sleeping) for a single person to respond to mypost detailing my issues


----------



## Brackets (Aug 11, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This hurt my heart... On so many levels.  I hope her disorder is really better. Maybe she just wasn't in the potatoes mood. I know what it's like to be on both ends of those potatoes... Sending love and good thoughts to both of you.



Awww thank you <3


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

Parents are fighting. Again.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

2 more days until school and I still don't have everything. Great. This year of school is going to go along _swimmingly._


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

No classes with any of my friends.


RetroT said:


> Great. This year of school is going to go along _swimmingly._


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm nervous about starting in a new school where I don't really know anyone, just a lot of people from my elementary school that I haven't seen since then and they probably don't have good memories of me cause I was so stupid back then. :[


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2014)

Post wisdom teeth removal.


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 11, 2014)

OMG at my piano class and this girl is going over her time and into mine. I have things to do, can't keep waiting. But it's 10$ for 30 mins. So i guess I have to deal


----------



## Improv (Aug 11, 2014)

My psychology class is bothering me right now. The teacher thinks the only way of learning is getting up in front of the entire class and embarrassing yourself.


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

boyf's in scotland, i'm scared about losing all my bells and also my hamster might be dying )':


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Post wisdom teeth removal.



STILL THIS FJHFJGH


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't add any pictures to my signature. Someone help? Dx


----------



## Brackets (Aug 12, 2014)

That feeling when you really want to get over your ex but you don't want them to get over you... :')


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 12, 2014)

My neighbor's dog just had babies. Don't get me wrong, their cute and everything, but I stayed up all night because they won't shut up and they sleep outside. Closing the window literally doesn't even help. ; m ;


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My neighbor's dog just had babies. Don't get me wrong, their cute and everything, but I stayed up all night because they won't shut up and they sleep outside. Closing the window literally doesn't even help. ; m ;


Do you have a loud fan like a box fan or some sort? They seem to block out unwanted noise for me.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 12, 2014)

Nox said:


> Do you have a loud fan like a box fan or some sort? They seem to block out unwanted noise for me.


Yeah, I have one in my bedroom that comes on at night because it helps me sleep, but the neighbor's house is right next to mine. Even if the fan is on, you can still hear them pretty clearly. 
Thank you, though!


----------



## Caius (Aug 12, 2014)

Robin Williams is bothering me.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Yeah, I have one in my bedroom that comes on at night because it helps me sleep, but the neighbor's house is right next to mine. Even if the fan is on, you can still hear them pretty clearly.
> Thank you, though!



Is it actually that close? xD


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

My iPhone 2g has been stuck on the apple loading screen for the last 10 minutes. I just wanted to listen to music,,,


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

*just f*ing kill me.*


----------



## Pirate (Aug 12, 2014)

Tonsilitis... u_u


----------



## Beachland (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had to defer my first year of university due to health issues  Another year at home while my friends are away... not looking forward to it.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

These smarty pants on youtube


----------



## cocaine (Aug 12, 2014)

this is the first time i am experiencing hives and oh man


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Need to finish math homework gah.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 12, 2014)

My Anxiety has been really bad. 

_REALLY bad. _


----------



## SableShy (Aug 12, 2014)

Currently have a mouth full of fresh stitches as of this morning. Very painful. I miss solid food already.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

Spoiler: tw : death, suicide



My grandpa died this morning, dude. 
It happened really fast and while I'm not the most devastated person in the world, 
stuff like this makes me see life as so short and pointless 
and I get really down on myself.

The last funeral I went to was for a baby. 
I was so close to killing myself afterwards.
I still remember that and I will remember that forever. 

And even though this isn't like that, it still gets to me a bit.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 13, 2014)

I defended my boyfriend in the wrong way (online, 140 characters) and basically caused a s***storm on twitter amidst his online gaming friends because they were a bunch of racist immature idiots and basically said he doesn't matter because he's (half) black. With all the crap that's happening here in STL, I lost it. It's not okay to be a racist SOB to your "best friend" of 8 years and think it's a big joke when he gets mad when you call him the N-bomb or use stereotypical digs when you're with ya'll's group of friends. It's even more messed-up because the kid doing it is a minority himself. You don't see my boyfriend being an d***wad about him being Hispanic, so why does he gotta be "That Guy?" And the girl standing up for him is like, "Omg, he's only 16. What do you expect?" I didn't know someone's age pardon's you from being a jerk. My bad.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 13, 2014)

The internet is bothering me because it's almost 3:30 am and I need to sleep.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

I need to sleep, but I can't because TBT and Manga ; A ; jsdlfjds


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

My dad having the nerve to give me a lecture about "wasting electricity" because I have my HDMI cable hooked up to my TV, listening to music from my PC through my TV, because I didn't want to get a headache from wearing my headphones. He's the one who sits in the living room, his eyes glued to the iPad while he has the TV on, which he _isn't even watching_.


----------



## unravel (Aug 13, 2014)

Dear School,
Slow down pls. I can't pass everything you know I'm a human not a robot.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 13, 2014)

*why did i do that why did i think that was a good idea *


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> —



I have so much anger when it comes to this omfg
"They're only _____ years old."
Better teach them to be better people now rather than later.

"Boys will be boys/Girls will be girls."
Stop. Just stop.

"I know a person of ___ race so therefore I'm not racist no matter how many hurtful things I say."
This folks, is what we call an idiot.

I could go on forever about this x^x


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I have so much anger when it comes to this omfg
> "They're only _____ years old."
> Better teach them to be better people now rather than later.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. MY GOD.
They treated it as some big joke and it's not funny.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I defended my boyfriend in the wrong way (online, 140 characters) and basically caused a s***storm on twitter amidst his online gaming friends because they were a bunch of racist immature idiots and basically said he doesn't matter because he's (half) black. With all the crap that's happening here in STL, I lost it. It's not okay to be a racist SOB to your "best friend" of 8 years and think it's a big joke when he gets mad when you call him the N-bomb or use stereotypical digs when you're with ya'll's group of friends. It's even more messed-up because the kid doing it is a minority himself. You don't see my boyfriend being an d***wad about him being Hispanic, so why does he gotta be "That Guy?" And the girl standing up for him is like, "Omg, he's only 16. What do you expect?" I didn't know someone's age pardon's you from being a jerk. My bad.



I bet they use his black "half" as an excuse when they're accused of being racist against someone else, too.  "I can't be racist - my best friend is black!".

I'm not black, or even half black, but I can only imagine how infuriated he must feel. I mean, on top of them being his _friends_, you just kind of assume someone who knows what it's like to be a minority would know better than that.

In a way, I can kind of relate to that disappointment.. I'm trans, so I'm part of the LGBT+ alphabet, but the cis people who belong to the other letters of LGBT+ tend to be really ignorant and nasty towards trans people. Really makes me wonder what they think the T means; "trombone"? :|

So yeah, being part of a marginalized group doesn't necessarily mean they'll be sympathetic. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

Fed up with my life now. I'm just tired of everything.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having anxiety bleh...


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

I should probably just turn my PMs off and not talk to anyone anymore. I knew this would happen again.


----------



## Wish (Aug 13, 2014)

my bf is being dumb


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

Why am I getting cramps? Aunt Flo left a week ago.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 13, 2014)

feeling physically sick to my stomach ugh. I hate nausea.


----------



## unravel (Aug 14, 2014)

Chess tryouts I hope I win tomorrow.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going to let my boyfriend take me home, lie on my bed, watch a cowboy movie, and cry myself to death.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 14, 2014)

Why won't they take their annoying ass dogs inside god ****ing dammit.

I just want to sleep for one night. ONE NIGHT.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 14, 2014)

i really can't with this whole ferguson thing. it's everywhere and it makes me so mad what's wrong with people


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 14, 2014)

Omg, so much things. 

First, last week we had 1 day to change classes since school started last Wednesday and Thurs and Fri was canceled because of 2 hurricanes. That made me stressed out because I had to change classes in 1 day. But then they extended it until yesterday so I had  more days, but I didn't go on Monday since this dumb senior said "this line is for people who park their car on campus" but she didn't realize there was more than 1 line and that people weren't in a single-file line. Then I went on Tuesday and my grade-level councilor said that she'll send out a pass so that I can go to her office to talk to her during class. And I didn't get the pass until YESTERDAY during the LAST 20 MINUTES OF SCHOOL. I wanted to talk to her about which classes I should take for credits. I actually waited for 10 minutes since she was constantly on the phone switching other people's classes. She then gave me a list of classes that were available for period 3 (one of the classes I'm switching out of, btw I was changing 3 classes) and I didn't like any classes except band 1, but I'm already in band 3 so what's the point? I ended up taking marine science since it was the only decent one, and I'm not excited for this class since Idk who's in it and it's a far walk to my period 4. THEN she gave me a paper so that I can get all 6 teachers involved in this to sign it, and the problem was 1 of them had a substitute teacher yesterday and today, which means I couldn't get his signature or turn in my paper. Now I'm very sad and having servere anxiety that I can't switch out of my period 3 since I'm pretty sure people are talking **** SO MUCH about me in that class. I literally cried in my math class with my head down because of the fact that I'm stuck in this class for the rest of the year... unless I want an F for the class I can still switch. I remember one of the security guards came in my class and had a feeling I was crying so she tried to cheer me up (Also the class I want to switch out of is an outdoor class so you pretty much sweat and the class after this is in the other side of the school....)

Sorry this was long...

tldr: I'm getting bullied in a class and I tried to switch classes, but I ended up not since I had to get my teachers to sign and one of my teachers wasn't here so I couldn't get his signature. I ended up crying to myself in math class.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

why won't my hair grow past waist length V_V


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

i want to see you right now


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

i am sad and drunk


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm remembering being exploited, and am gazing upon the material itself.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 15, 2014)

The fact that I wanna party my brains out and it's 2:30 am and everyone's asleep cuz they're lame. 


I'm bummed now.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 15, 2014)

My stomach hurts really badly right now and I have no idea what to do. It feels like something sharp is poking my insides.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2014)

My hair feels like **** and my head hurts


----------



## Mao (Aug 15, 2014)

I posted it on another thread but i think it got overlooked, never mind xD 

My birthday quote a while ago and one of my friends got me a really cheap present. I know it's the thought that counts and I'm grateful for it, I wear it all the time. It was my friends birthday a week ago and she bought her presents which added up to a lot more, like a lot. For Christmas I got her a gift which was pretty expensive as well. It's her birthday in a few days. Should I get her something which was the same value as what she got me, or just treat her equally to my other friends? I'll probably end up treating her normally but I'm worried I might regret it. 

I'm sorry this was really long and I probably sound so spoilt and selfish but it don't know what to do asdfghjkl


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

That's really rude of her honestly and I'd treat her how she treated me if I were you.


----------



## Mao (Aug 15, 2014)

I already got her some stuff which is pretty much the same value as whats she got me (she left the price tag on one of the presents...) and I was just wondering whether to add another ?10 onto it because she might hold a grudge. She is that kind of person x_x I'm so indecisive wahhh 

Btw, how I know how much the present she gave me was, was because I was shopping and saw the present she got me. I wasn't intentionally looking for it, I just saw it. She told me it was double the price it actually was :L


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 15, 2014)

235 eggs and *still no shiny*. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

This is why I'm glad I have no real life friends. xD It's up to you I guess, she doesn't sound like friend material but thats just me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mephisto Pheles said:


> 235 eggs and *still no shiny*. ಠ_ಠ



Can't it take like a thousand eggs to get a shiny lol


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahri said:


> This is why I'm glad I have no real life friends. xD It's up to you I guess, she doesn't sound like friend material but thats just me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It can, but this is the longest it's ever taken me to hatch a shiny lol. Usually I have one by like the 60th egg


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

You people and your pokemon luck. lol


----------



## unravel (Aug 15, 2014)

hoope I can find the measurement paper shiz before "Sunday.


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

I have school in about a week and I haven't finished my math and reading poster.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

I have school in 12 days. :/ Feel your pain.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

School is coming by too quickly and I just found out I'm switching schools again so I have about five days to finish all the summer work.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 15, 2014)

Having anxiety because I forgot to do the summer reading project and it's due Tuesday. The teacher says we can either speed read through the assigned book(s) and do the essay, or we have to do a 1 page essay on what we did this summer and why it was more important than summer reading. A lot of other people didn't do it but the difference is that they actually did something this summer/had atleast 1 important thing this summer. All I did was stay home 24/7 just eating, playing video games, and watch tv. The only thing "productive" I did this summer was practice on my clarinet, but I just did that for fun not for homework... I hate being a procrastinator. Also I suck at writing essays because I know how to form it, but the intro and concluding paragraphs always get to me. Also I don't know how to write a page on nothing.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 15, 2014)

Dad being a lil' ***** per usual.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2014)

I just found out that I can't go to Lady Gaga's artRAVE. All the shows in my area are sold out.


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)

moving out of my apartment tomorrow and cannot be bothered with all the stress


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

Mouth hurts from surgery. Still. Disappointed to find out that some people don't feel normal for about 2 months.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

people


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want to grow up.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 15, 2014)

what if i dont finish my summer reading in time o no
steam's new look is too boxy
what if i dont have enough money for hyrule warriors o no


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

i hav 2 find job soon yes bc $$$$$ but no bc job


----------



## Isabella (Aug 15, 2014)

i did something so stupid on accident ommmmmmmfggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## hzl (Aug 16, 2014)

it's 5.18am and I haven't been to sleep yet oh why do I do this


----------



## Jollian (Aug 16, 2014)

I have fencing tomorrow and I'm gonna embarrass myself bc I went to a fencing camp for a week and people at the club are probably thinking that I've gotten better, but I've made no improvement whatsoever I'm trash


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 16, 2014)

I lost my phone yesterday, and so I can't really do anything until it's found.


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2014)

Nothing at all in the moment. I'm very calm right now and not thinking of any problems.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

Weekend is almost over and it just started


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 16, 2014)

My coaches are telling me that if I work hard I can get to team GB in two years, not that I don't want to but those two years are also my GCSE years and it's all stressing me out. I only started fencing with an ?p?e like 6 months ago and I only did foil for like three years before that. They are like you can be in the commonwealth games and I would love do that even if I completely failed. It's so stressful, what if I'm not good enough. They seem to think I am but I don't know.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 16, 2014)

an assignment..
trying to draw..can't draw..trying to learn to draw.
to reset or not to reset


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm the most gullible person on earth, yet I still have the worst trust issues. i don't know


----------



## Pirate (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm lonely, stressed, lost, the list goes on.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 16, 2014)

A lot of things are bothering me right now. I am one of those people who always thinks about the future and I think too much, that it causes me stress. As mentioned before, I am now a sophomore taking pretty much all pre AP/AP classes (and I have a total of 8 classes) and I know I put too much on my plate, but I like the challenge.  I am afraid that I won't be able to do what I want to do when I grow up, or travel the world, or go to conventions, etc. 

And in other words and this one is pretty silly. I am afraid, since of all my classes, I won't be able to play Animal Crossing and one of my dreamies will move out and that's making me laugh right now.


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 16, 2014)

I have three consecutive bug bites in my armpit and the cream for it STINGS


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

It's been over a month and yet I still can't find a good AC map.


----------



## Improv (Aug 16, 2014)

I've concluded my first week as a junior in high school and I've had 7+ hours of homework every week this week just between two classes.

Right now I'm still working on my AP English homework, as I have been for three hours now. Next I have to read 3 chapters from my history textbook and then a chapter in my second history textbook, then write a four paged discussion response that's due Monday morning.

After that I still have to organize some notes from psychology and start working on typing my first experiment report. 

This year is going to be pure hell. If it's taking me seven hours to do homework already, I can't imagine how I'm possibly going to survive when I have homework in chemistry & calculus as well as English and history and psychology. Much less when I start working.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

My friend is seeking me for advice and I feel like a hypocrite giving it...
I'm in tears and I'm starting to have a panic attack, but I'm not leaving her alone.
I'll deal with myself later; she comes first right now and no matter how triggering it is, I'm gonna help.
I just feel so dirty. I wish she was here because internet hugs aren't the same as real ones.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 16, 2014)

My boyfran wants me to come over to his place but I'm just so freaking exhausted. I want to go, I do. 

But I'd just as soon cuddle up with a nice movie and my cats. 

Also? He doesn't even have a proper bed. He's got all the modern technology you could ever find, but no bed because "he doesn't mind sleeping on the couch". 

Well the couch doesn't fit both of us lying down, you dip. It's surprisingly frustrating because there's no proper place to- 

do 

anything. 

/cough


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

I AM BEING SYBER ATTACKED


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> I AM BEING SYBER ATTACKED



CYBERBULLIED?

ON THE INTERNETS? 

o no


----------



## Beardo (Aug 16, 2014)

My friend on deviantart's tablet broke and she lost *everything*

I really want to cheer her up but I'm not sure how, and its stressing me out because I hate seeing my friends sad.

I think I'll write her a story, its what I'm 'good' at.


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> CYBERBULLIED?
> 
> ON THE INTERNETS?
> 
> o no


YESSS!!! 

they said i was a weeb nd tht me mum h8s me!!! =(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## f11 (Aug 16, 2014)

im poor...In tbt bellz


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok get ready for a moan.
My eczema. I hate it because it's so itchy and it frustrates me that all I can do is cream it. Another thing about it is the bullies , all I've had is eww your arms are dirty, or eww you tramp, don't infect me with your spots. The reason I like tbt is because no one can judge you on your real life looks, and that's why I can see myself staying here for much longer


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 16, 2014)

A couple of things, and all of them are related to marching band in some way. Most of them are friend issues. 

Also, school starts on Tuesday, and I still haven't contacted my counselor about whether or not I want to drop symphonic band. 

Also, college apps-- I have no idea when I'm going to be able to do them, between marching band and homework.


----------



## Flop (Aug 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> A couple of things, and all of them are related to marching band in some way. Most of them are friend issues.
> 
> Also, school starts on Tuesday, and I still haven't contacted my counselor about whether or not I want to drop symphonic band.
> 
> Also, college apps-- I have no idea when I'm going to be able to do them, between marching band and homework.




PPHHTTTT marching band problems. 


I got really badly sunburned after a 6 hour rehearsal today.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

That I need to eat but I'm so comfy in my beeeed


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 16, 2014)

The spider sitting in a jar about 3 meters from me. It's so creepy but I'm to scared too move it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 16, 2014)

Flop said:


> PPHHTTTT marching band problems.
> 
> 
> I got really badly sunburned after a 6 hour rehearsal today.



Oy, I feel that. Last week I was an idiot and didn't wear my hat during rehearsal, and I had a really nasty sunburn on my forehead. I just put aloe on it twice a day, and it eventually peeled away.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

School starting Monday.
My close friend is dealing with a lot and I can't be there to help her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

School is starting soon
rip me


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> School is starting soon
> rip me



RIP both of us. 
What day do you start?


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> RIP both of us.
> What day do you start?



Tuesday, I think..


----------



## Pirate (Aug 16, 2014)

People not replying to me. I should be used to this by now.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 16, 2014)

I want to cut my hair but at the same time I feel like doing so would be throwing away the only part of me that has any value..

I have no skills or talents, I'm not smart, I have a bland personality, I'm not attractive..

The only 'compliments' (more like comments) I ever get from anyone I meet are:

1-*Omg you're so tiny!*

2-*You look just like your Father!*

3-*Your hair is so loooong! I wish I had hair that long!*​
So 3 is the closest thing to a compliment I ever get. And I don't want to lose that, but.. Having so much hair is a pain to keep up with. And I'm tired of feeling like I'm defined by my long hair.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

sojin's LOSERNESS smh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 16, 2014)

rimu said:


> sojin's LOSERNESS smh



u mak me sad :'(


----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

shinysandwitch >: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Kaboombo (Aug 17, 2014)

Not being able to pick up Marina from a giveaway because of timezones... ;;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 17, 2014)

Dumped my only friend because I`m convinced I would ruin her life, just like I am ruining my own.
I`m the most worthless person on this planet. Born loser.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler












I was laughing at the awkward similarities and then I looked up the kkk and now I have so much anger  recent news is not ok

I seriously want to punch someone in the face right now I need help


----------



## azukitan (Aug 17, 2014)

Being unemployed and apathy ;n;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punch me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> shinysandwitch >: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((



waaaaaaaaat


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm starting to realize that I have a good amount of friends that don't like me as much as I like them and only hang out with me when they have no one else. 

All this negativity is going against my determination to be happy, but I can't help it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 17, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Punch me
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> waaaaaaaaat



I have this thing about not hurting beautiful people, so you're not an option. <3


----------



## starlark (Aug 17, 2014)

I really miss my canines.
The teeth.
I had them extracted on Tuesday ;-;


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> I really miss my canines.
> The teeth.
> I had them extracted on Tuesday ;-;



adult teeth? o-o


----------



## Improv (Aug 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> I really miss my canines.
> The teeth.
> I had them extracted on Tuesday ;-;



my canine teeth never came in so they're just stuck in my gums lol


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

My eyelid is kinda swollen and I didn't even know that could happen.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

Lost another series for gold in League of Legends. One game got lost because of an AFK, just like my first series.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> I really miss my canines.
> The teeth.
> I had them extracted on Tuesday ;-;



omg I have the opposite to you, my canines are SO PROMINENT because I'm missing two of my incisors (the teeth at the front) and people at school used to call me a vampire


----------



## Improv (Aug 17, 2014)

I just sent my report in to my history teacher but I forgot to rename it. He's getting a report that starts off with "dead people do things that affected us all" and I feel like crying


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 17, 2014)

school


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 17, 2014)

this is such a fwp but in our washroom there's a washer and a dryer and behind them is a shelf. we keep bleach and fabric softener on that shelf and it's the struggle to reach like I almost have to get on the dryer to reach em. my dad and brother are like 6'3 so they don't even understand and i've told them not to put the detergent so far back and they still do ugh ok back to real world probs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanabanana said:


> school



this


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My eyelid is kinda swollen and I didn't even know that could happen.



Yo, are you okay?


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 17, 2014)

my stomach is sore and i havent felt hungry all day,just soreness, so i might skip dinner

i could only stomach like 1/5 of my lunch, the portions i can handle keep shrinking

i guess its a good thing


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yo, are you okay?


Yeah I checked it out and it'll be fine haha. I'm just confused what I did wrong, I've never heard of anyone's eyelid getting swollen.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm STILL procrastinating on this essay I have to do that's due Tuesday. It's supposed to be our Summer Reading but I didn't read anything, so now I have to do it on my Summer and why it was so much more important than Summer Reading. The problem is that I did NOTHING this summer. Literally, I'm doing what I did this summer right now. Just stayed home, played video games, did nothing, eat and watch Tv... Ugh.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 17, 2014)

I kinda wish I could make it easier for people to realize that I need help.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't chew because of my mouth.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my dreamies is thinking about moving, and she won't ping me about it so I can try and talk her out of it. */cry*


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 17, 2014)

I haven't eaten in days and I'm an emotional train wreck.
I feel so pathetic.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> One of my dreamies is thinking about moving, and she won't ping me about it so I can try and talk her out of it. */cry*



Try the wetsuit ping reset thingy.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

When ever I make a thread on Re-tail, people never reply.. Either they hate me, or they're too cheap and want me to buy items at a more expensive price...


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

IM BEING SYBER ATTACKED AGAIN BCUS I CHANGED MY NAME


----------



## Beachland (Aug 17, 2014)

My health had been better for the last few days, until today... I thought I might be improving permanently but I got my hopes up way too soon.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

gamora said:


> IM BEING SYBER ATTACKED AGAIN BCUS I CHANGED MY NAME



On here or on another website...?


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> On here or on another website...?



EVERYWHERE


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 18, 2014)

I broke up with my girlfriend this morning, she didn't flinch, didn't even seem to care. I'm so angry, and hurt, and I hate her so much for bringing us here, I hate it. I just want to scream but I can't, and I have no one to talk to because I have no friends and no family. I've lived in this stupid city for over a year and don't know a single person other than my girlfriend and her family, her mother and sister, who I loved a lot but that doesn't matter anymore. All I want is to feel wanted instead of ignored constantly. I put in so much time and effort and love but it makes no difference to her at all. I make no difference to anyone at all, I could kill myself and no one in the world would even notice (except my managers when I didn't show up for work, but it's a ****ty retail job and they would rehire someone even with a days notice). I literally have no one now and I just hate, hate, hate, hate everything.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I broke up with my girlfriend this morning, she didn't flinch, didn't even seem to care. I'm so angry, and hurt, and I hate her so much for bringing us here, I hate it. I just want to scream but I can't, and I have no one to talk to because I have no friends and no family. I've lived in this stupid city for over a year and don't know a single person other than my girlfriend and her family, her mother and sister, who I loved a lot but that doesn't matter anymore. All I want is to feel wanted instead of ignored constantly. I put in so much time and effort and love but it makes no difference to her at all. I make no difference to anyone at all, I could kill myself and no one in the world would even notice (except my managers when I didn't show up for work, but it's a ****ty retail job and they would rehire someone even with a days notice). I literally have no one now and I just hate, hate, hate, hate everything.


I'd notice if you were gone even though we've never directly talked cause I see your posts all the time and you seem really really awesome. I'm sorry that happened. D:


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)

First day of class; I don't feel good. I'm not nervous, just tired and sickly.
My brain is starting to re-process old obsessesions and memories that I've already worked through and I woke up crying in the middle of the night; I'm going back to the start and I can't handle it again. It almost killed me the first time and almost cost me my relationship.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I broke up with my girlfriend this morning, she didn't flinch, didn't even seem to care. I'm so angry, and hurt, and I hate her so much for bringing us here, I hate it. I just want to scream but I can't, and I have no one to talk to because I have no friends and no family. I've lived in this stupid city for over a year and don't know a single person other than my girlfriend and her family, her mother and sister, who I loved a lot but that doesn't matter anymore. All I want is to feel wanted instead of ignored constantly. I put in so much time and effort and love but it makes no difference to her at all. I make no difference to anyone at all, I could kill myself and no one in the world would even notice (except my managers when I didn't show up for work, but it's a ****ty retail job and they would rehire someone even with a days notice). I literally have no one now and I just hate, hate, hate, hate everything.



Hang in there bud, it gets better. :/


----------



## Pirate (Aug 18, 2014)

I went for a job interview on Thursday. The woman interviewing me was super friendly and she really made me feel at ease. She made me feel so happy and I felt a little bit of hope and some confidence some back. I really felt like I stood a chance with getting this job. She said if I was successful for the interview with her, I'd get to go back for a second one where I will be asked more in-depth questions by her manager. She told me I'd hear back from them by Monday. I assumed I'd be successful, or even if I wasn't, that I'd get a phone call. I've kept my phone glued to me all day and nothing. My mom suggested I check my emails just incase they emailed me about it. I rarely check my "professional" email which I use for work and job applications, so I never though to check it. I got an email on Friday, *FRIDAY* telling me I was unsuccesful. I didn't even manage 24 ****ing hours. It's like they probably didn't even bother to look at my application form or even listen to the woman who interviewed me. I'm surprised I'm not crying my eyes out with frustration right now but honestly, I saw the email and I just felt empty. I have practically zero ****ing confidence right now and I feel like absolute ****.

I've just had to self-refer myself to therapy before I do something stupid.


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2014)

I am awful.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2014)

Im at school atm, and I just sat down just now and I forgot to close my backpack.  So I walked from one part of the school to the other with my backpack open and no one bothered to tell me -.-


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

My RP buddie is asleep and I can't sleep. :C


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a severe headache that started at 7am. Twelve hours later and it's only progressed.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 18, 2014)

I finished the five questions I had to do for the Catcher in the Rye only to look at the assignment for Sense and Sensibility and realize that I have to do 14 questions for that, and I haven't even finished the book. There's no way I can answer the questions with Spark Notes alone, and I just got the assignment last week during the middle of band camp, so I didn't really have time to read everything. I just really don't want to start the year off like this, but I think I'm going to have to.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)

My boyfriend is making a big deal of this guy slandering his friends and is pulling out all the stops to help them. He's never even met them and he's angry.
When a huge gang of people basically took all my friends, blackmailed me, spread lies, posted my info and personal photos on forums, I was just told to get over it and to keep my head down. Even when things got really bad. It was a long time ago, but I'm still kind of sad. I kind of wish he had stood up for me when all of it was going on.  
But, it doesn't matter.
Maybe I'm just being petty.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 18, 2014)

I hate art and gfx and all those stupid things I can't do. Why do I even try. I give up. Whatever though, I have more important things to worry about like my stupid AP US work and that dumb book I have to read before school. Thinking about all the work I have to do makes me queasy


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My boyfriend is making a big deal of this guy slandering his friends and is pulling out all the stops to help them. He's never even met them and he's angry.
> When a huge gang of people basically took all my friends, blackmailed me, spread lies, posted my info and personal photos on forums, I was just told to get over it and to keep my head down. Even when things got really bad. It was a long time ago, but I'm still kind of sad. I kind of wish he had stood up for me when all of it was going on.
> But, it doesn't matter.
> Maybe I'm just being petty.



You're not being petty hun ^.^. There's nothing wrong with wanting your significant other to be there for you.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> You're not being petty hun ^.^. There's nothing wrong with wanting your significant other to be there for you.



I know, I just feel bad... I mean, he loves me and I know he does; he tells me and shows me. I know that and feel it. And it was a long time ago. But hearing how upset he is over a bunch of strangers just makes me feel weird. It shouldn't and I feel dumb that it does because I know how much he cares about me. I hate how emotional and dumb I get when my depression acts up.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

What's bothering me is that I can't sleep and I have to work tomorrow c:


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 18, 2014)

I met a guy two weeks ago and we both have a lot in commom and both like each other. What bothers me is that i don't really know if he wants to date or just wants me as a friend. Also Im bothered by the idea of coming out to my family.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pumpki said:


> I am awful.



I don't think youre awful at all. Why do you say this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I know, I just feel bad... I mean, he loves me and I know he does; he tells me and shows me. I know that and feel it. And it was a long time ago. But hearing how upset he is over a bunch of strangers just makes me feel weird. It shouldn't and I feel dumb that it does because I know how much he cares about me. I hate how emotional and dumb I get when my depression acts up.


Maybe he doesnt feel like theyre strangers. I mean, even if youve never met someone in person it doesnt mean you can become great friends with them. I grow overattached to every friend i make, even on the itnernet.


----------



## LailahBells (Aug 18, 2014)

Watching all your friends progress and move away, it's so depressing and only reminds me of where I'm at now. I need a miracle or a stroke of good luck sometime soon. :C


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel like a people will think I'm a jerk for saying everyone is racists in some aspects.​


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)

Redlatios said:


> Maybe he doesnt feel like theyre strangers. I mean, even if youve never met someone in person it doesnt mean you can become great friends with them. I grow overattached to every friend i make, even on the itnernet.


I know. My only friends are internet friends. Like, I said. It's dumb.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 19, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I feel like a people will think I'm a jerk for saying everyone is racists in some aspects.​


Everybody does/says something problematic at one point or another. Some more than others. It's how they react when someone points out what they did was problematic that matters. Like they shouldn't make excuses, just apologize.


----------



## Juudai (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm just so sad and it's starting to physically affect me.
I really hope she can come home tomorrow. I need that hug so bad.
//
I'm bothered that I don't know what to do for another giveaway. I don't know what people want.
I guess I should go thread/wishlist stalking to find out, huh?


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

irc mafia T~T


----------



## Alyx (Aug 19, 2014)

I come online to be happy and see funny/cute pictures and be able to laugh after a hard day and people don't seem to know how to tag things on Tumblr, I know bad things are happening in the world right now, but I just want pictures of baby animals and stuff.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 19, 2014)

There's a huge cockroach in the bathroom and Im scared to kill it


----------



## Alyx (Aug 19, 2014)

I keep going from "I hate myself" to "I'm pretty amazing" and to be honest I think it's annoying I'm annoying


----------



## Patty (Aug 19, 2014)

Sigh. Relationship.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm so slow at making the commissions.

I should just pay back all of you.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

That i have NO Idea how to use GIMP.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 19, 2014)

i have so little bells at the moment.... and the grind for bells is making me real sad!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm seeing updates about Ferguson, and I'm just outraged.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 19, 2014)

Getting really sick of offering people my help and advice and then they stop replying to me, yet they continue to go around like I don't even exist and never tried to help them in the first place. It's clearly a curse that comes with being too friendly.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 19, 2014)

School in 8 days and I'm always tired recently.


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2014)

My shoulders. They're stiff. XP


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 19, 2014)

The thought of school starting soon. I don't want to go back.


----------



## Improv (Aug 19, 2014)

i have so much homework that's due on friday and i feel like garbage right now idk i just want to watch a movie and sleep for two thousand years but i can't because i have to go to school tomorrow and just yeah i have none of the work done


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

My birthday is tomorrow and my family is forcing to have "quality" time with them tomorrow when what I really want to do us hang out with my friends. -_-


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 19, 2014)

I've had an awful day today just want the day to end...


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been such a bad friend lately.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Aug 19, 2014)

I cant be human.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't have enough TBT Bells to buy the Avatar Width Extension function.


----------



## Capella (Aug 20, 2014)

shiny sandwich!!!!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>=======((((((((((


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 20, 2014)

Having to make food.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 20, 2014)

Math class... I'm kind of dreading it more than I was because of the desks... Which sounds stupid, but when you're kind of chubby and the desks are connected to the chair and there's not much space for you, it makes math even more uncomfortable. Especially when class is almost 2 hours of you crammed into a tiny classroom, sitting in a desk meant for little kids. Today I had class for the first time and usually I rush to class to get the desks where the chairs aren't attached, but it seems like they got rid of all of them. Mum thinks it should motivate me to re-lose all the weight I gained back this summer (last summer was like, my tiny victory), but all it's doing is just bumming me out. But I guess I'm just tired of her harping about how I need to re-lose all the weight for myself. I know I need to. It's not like I can't see myself and it's not like my obsessive calorie-monitoring, adjusting my clothes, and weighing myself is saying otherwise. I know I got "gross" again; it's making my depression flare up more because I feel like a failure for not even being able to do something so simple as maintaining weightloss healthily. (I can do it unhealthily like nobody's business, but we won't go there.) I don't feel pretty anymore, but then again, I never thought highly of myself to begin with. I don't know. My boyfriend thinks I'm fine and tries to make me feel good, but I just don't feel good about anything lately.

Sometimes I just want to be like, 'Sorry I'm fat, mom. I'm not like you.'


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm so confused why do I feel like this


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

it's 3 am and i want a vanilla frappuccino.


----------



## unravel (Aug 20, 2014)

Has talked to her dad of what happen 2 months ago. Not my fault tho I'm involved it's my friend's idea and I'm ready to tell everything in Guidance Counselor if that happens.

Yes, her dad and my dad are talking


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 20, 2014)

omg everybody in my stupid town is like obsessed with construction. Like there's construction all over the road, every block has at least one building under construction, and both my neighbours are doing non stop renovation. The noise is driving me crazy!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 20, 2014)

I have serious daddy issues.... I don't know if that term applies to me, but my mother died, he found himself a girlfriend, WHO HAS THE SAME NAME AS ME, WHO IS FROM THE CITY I GO TO UNIVERSITY IN (meanwhile he lives 5 hours away, though I think she recently uprooted and moved in with him AND IS SLEEPING IN MY CHILDHOOD BEDROOM!), and HE has made it perfectly clear to me that she is more important to him than me. Meanwhile she claims to be PSYCHIC and says my mother's death was an elaborate suicide. Meanwhile I have no other siblings and my father has no other commitments other than her. He chose her over me. Yeah. Daddy issues. He won't help pay for my education either which is a bummer because he own a half million dollar house, drinks a LOT and has a supped up car and flys recreationally. He doesn't even care to know what I study in university. Meanwhile his Psychic Girlfriend has all the best intentions wants us to have a better relationship but doesn't realize she is driving us apart. Daddy issues.

- - - Post Merge - - -

THAT and I JUST managed to get myself back into school and my university is thinking about going on strike.... COME ON, GUYS!!!!! AFTER ALL THAT!


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 20, 2014)

The ALS challange. It's great that the ice water has raised awareness and all but it's really made me think. We could be reserving that water for ourselves and just donate the money saved. It kind of makes me sick seeing gallons of water wasted per video like all these folks from third world countries dying of dehydration but us here in America have so much to spare we dump it on our heads then turn around an take 10 minute showers afterword.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 20, 2014)

The next door neighbours are having a massive party and are blasting the music so loudly. Also they are obviously getting really stoned, and although I wouldn't normally disapprove, there are young kids at the party.


----------



## Improv (Aug 20, 2014)

i've posted here like daily i am sorry for not having my life in order here ok

i have to do discussion responses on one of my history textbooks every week, but next week and the week after he doesn't have any discussion responses scheduled so i'm not sure if i need to do one or if he just decided not to do any those weeks because we have tests???? 

like i just wish my teachers were more clear with what they want idk i just hate having to figure everything out it's so stressful


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol I post here daily as well, don't feel bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinytaylor said:


> The ALS challange. It's great that the ice water has raised awareness and all but it's really made me think. We could be reserving that water for ourselves and just donate the money saved. It kind of makes me sick seeing gallons of water wasted per video like all these folks from third world countries dying of dehydration but us here in America have so much to spare we dump it on our heads then turn around an take 10 minute showers afterword.



This.. so much this.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 20, 2014)

sometimes i get super depressed about everything and feel like i have no friends but i really do. I have a really hard time making friends because i don't know how to talk to people and meeting new people scares me. I feel like every new person i talk to thinks i'm weird and doesn't want to talk to me. I never know what to say because i'm so awkward and ugly. My best friend just moved back to where i live and i'm really happy about that!  I feel like everyone i talk to is annoyed by me so i don't talk to anyone. I never look in the mirror or take pictures of myself because i can't stand my face and i wish i had more self confidence


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 20, 2014)

So much homework..


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 20, 2014)

My aunt and uncles toy poodle won't stop howling and barking.

It's really getting on my nerves. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm nervous about school tomorrow.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 20, 2014)

That none of my friends are in any of my classes x(


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm nervous about school tomorrow.



Oh gosh, same. Mine doesn't start tomorrow, but I'm crazy worried (starting Junior year...aka "hell year" apparently).

Nice makar avvie btw


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Oh gosh, same. Mine doesn't start tomorrow, but I'm crazy worried (starting Junior year...aka "hell year" apparently).
> 
> Nice makar avvie btw


I'm starting junior year too, it's gonna be rough, good luck to you.

Thanks.  yours is perfect.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

School in 6 days.. /cry


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 21, 2014)

5 pieces of homework. Not so bad, right? No, you're wrong. I have 3 pieces of homework in my worst subject (Math.), each are packets with 4-5 pages with 9-10 questions each page, and 2 pieces of homework class in Writing (Not a big deal, but still boring.) which are 2-3 pages long with about 7 questions on them each page. It's the first week of school and they're already killing me. We took tests for 3 days, and now I have to turn in my homework that I_ know_ I got almost all questions wrong. So I'm going to be starting off with a horrible C or D grade (as to be expected.) and I probably won't be able to earn it back up since I'm stupid and don't know how to do basic math.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 21, 2014)

I have to go get results for the six exams I did back in May today  I think I've done well, but here's always that little twinge of doubt...


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 21, 2014)

Woke up around 3:30AM and couldn't fall back asleep. Ended up twisting a muscle in my neck while trying to get comfortable and now it hurts like hell.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

everything I feel so stupid


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm so sad... I broke my graphics tablet pen for the umpteenth time T^T... and this time, I really don't have the money to buy a new pen. Heck, I don't have any money to buy a new tablet. *cries*... 

Why do these things happen to me!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

Be more careful with your possessions? lol I don't know. xD


----------



## jeizun (Aug 21, 2014)

i woke up with an irritated throat from smoking. ugh


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 21, 2014)

A teacher from my husband's school called and yelled at me because he hasn't been doing his work in her online class. I tried to explain that he didn't have his book voucher yet and things have been really hectic, but she was pretty POed.


----------



## xifey (Aug 21, 2014)

My phones broke and is going to take 2 weeks to fix.


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

xifey said:


> My phones broke and is going to take 2 weeks to fix.



your avatar is cute, did you make that yourself?


----------



## leenaby (Aug 21, 2014)

Drank too much caffeine last night + a thunderstorm interrupted my sleep and I've been awake since like 4 or 5 a.m. ugh. D:


----------



## Cudon (Aug 21, 2014)

Hatoful boyfriend will be released in 2 weeks >:C I wanna experience some pigeon love asap dammit.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 21, 2014)

A person nice to most ppl is rude to me.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

pro ana websites and 'triggering' tumblrs


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

my first day of school couldn't have gone worse


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 21, 2014)

My boyfriend and I will be celebrating our four year anniversary (holy crap...) in 9 days.
I don't know what to buy him. He always spoils me and I get him clothes/movies and make him a mix cd for the new year.
I want to go out of my way for him to show him how much he means to me.
I know he likes my little drawings and homemade cd covers, but I feel so...cheap.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

i slept for too long


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 21, 2014)

sojin said:


> i slept for too long



same, i feel weird.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

anxiety attacks


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

people being ****ing ignorant
that's what's bothering me


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> anxiety attacks


me too. sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel nauseous..


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Aug 21, 2014)

The fact that I've been so cripplingly shy my entire life, I am 22 years old and literally have only 1 friend, who probably no longer wants to be friends because I don't know how to act or sympathize or just be a human who has emotions. I have come to the conclusion that I am actually an alien sent here to collect intelligence on the humans and their emotions, only I have failed miserably so they won't take me back home.

That got heavy fast. Sorry~


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm going with my boyfriend to have his cat put down tomorrow. 

Just kill me. Do it. I can't handle it.


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2014)

My depression has been eating at me, and I've sort of hit a big rut. Having trouble functioning.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

I found out today that one of my friends hasn't really been talking to me since I went on vacation with him, because he's still holding some weird grudge ever since the trip ended :/
Pretty much back-talked to all my other friends, who then told me. Ugh.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 22, 2014)

so guess who's now running a fever and has really bad body aches?? ^___^


----------



## Brackets (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm really nervous for my living arrangements next year. I'll be living with 7 other students, and recently fell out with 2 of them #awkward. 
Also the house is the cheapest we could find, so it's not in a very nice area and when I went out to the shops there in broad daylight I got yelled at and wolf-whistled by random gangs of dudes. Some of them are like 12 but it still makes me anxious. Not looking forward to walking home in the dark by myself.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 22, 2014)

Heh, I am ashamed to say the only thing bothering me right now is being just short of the TBT needed for the gold super mailbox. In case anyone noticed I am posting far more than usual. I really should start working on these equations, even though I have near a week to do them.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

i cracked my jaw last night and basically made my TMJ flare up worse than it has in a long time
i cant open my jaw all the way now
thanks obama


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 22, 2014)

I just really feel like screaming.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2014)

Facebook is down. I wouldn't normally care that much, but, I was in the middle of a conversation.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

I have black mail.


----------



## Improv (Aug 22, 2014)

i think i sprained my wrist from carrying a lot of textbooks oh my lord it hurts so bad to move it

i had 3 1600 paged textbooks in one arm and then i dropped them but when i did my wrist was turned sideways and idk i just can't


----------



## Bird (Aug 22, 2014)

Existing.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

This math stuff man.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

my ears are too small and everyone makes fun of them.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i cracked my jaw last night and basically made my TMJ flare up worse than it has in a long time
> i cant open my jaw all the way now
> thanks obama



same my jaw has only been able to open part of the way for 4 years now and no one can tell me why, or do anything about it. 
but what has obama got to do with it


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Desperate exes suck.


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 22, 2014)

Okay, this is super depressing. August rent has been delayed week after week for reasons beyond my control. First it was for unfair reasons that my student loans withdrew $500 out of my account without my consent and the cheque would ave bounced. Next, my boyfriend didn't get paid a full work week unfairly so he didn't get a full paycheque for all the hours he worked. Then he lost his overdraft protection when his credit card payments fell through so we lost that coverage for a short time, but long enough to delay rent again to this week where MY credit card withdrew $32 (fine) then $398 today putting me into overdraft meanwhile yesterday I told my landlord he could finally cash the August rent cheque after this painstaikingly long wait, only to be $395 short. 

My boyfriend's birthday is tomorrow. We had plans to go out for diner somewhere nice either tonight or this weekend but we are stuck eating macaroni and cheese (he is 25 too, so its a milestone year) and its depressing as hell because we are going to have to get a payday loan advance to get $300 and figure out the other $95 somehow before the cheque bounces and pisses off our landlord. SO MANY TIMES HAVE WE BEEN SO CLOSE to paying it on time and for unfair reason been unable to this month. Worse yet, his family sent him birthday cards with no money in it, when he explicitly asked for money for his birthday and so he feels forgotten about (for reasons other than that, but still, we could REALLY use the cash right now) and my Dad refuses to help even though he is well off himself and in town at the moment spending all his money on his girlfriend.  Pay day loan advances screw you over, so we will owe interest on the $300 loan, even if its just a week it will be like $368, so now September rent will be late too by a week because we were hoping to use his next paycheque for that too. My boyfriend deserves a special treat out and he gets nothing for his birthday, that's TOTALLY UNFAIR. All because of a stupid automatic credit card payment.    

Its things like this that make me contemplate suicide...... If you're concerned about this, I get help and support already, but seriously. FML. In all seriousness. FML.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> same my jaw has only been able to open part of the way for 4 years now and no one can tell me why, or do anything about it.
> but what has obama got to do with it



its a meme lol
but that could be TMJ or lockjaw. might want to see an orthodontist if you havent


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 22, 2014)

I work 48 hours a week cleaning stuff at my job. 

I just got home, and it appears that our freezer has defrosted by itself. 

So everything melted. All over the place. 

And so now I get to continue cleaning. .-. 

And also cook all the food that was in the freezer, because we don't want it to go to waste. D:


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm moving to another country in a few months for work and I'm not ready to leave my friends and life here. I also have to fly home sometime before then to see my grandma, who is really sick. Aside from the fact that I don't even know how to deal with her dying, I'm also broke and I can't afford a plane ticket. So I just feel like I'm stuck in limbo and it's making me really anxious and restless all the time.


----------



## Improv (Aug 22, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Okay, this is super depressing. August rent has been delayed week after week for reasons beyond my control. First it was for unfair reasons that my student loans withdrew $500 out of my account without my consent and the cheque would ave bounced. Next, my boyfriend didn't get paid a full work week unfairly so he didn't get a full paycheque for all the hours he worked. Then he lost his overdraft protection when his credit card payments fell through so we lost that coverage for a short time, but long enough to delay rent again to this week where MY credit card withdrew $32 (fine) then $398 today putting me into overdraft meanwhile yesterday I told my landlord he could finally cash the August rent cheque after this painstaikingly long wait, only to be $395 short.
> 
> My boyfriend's birthday is tomorrow. We had plans to go out for diner somewhere nice either tonight or this weekend but we are stuck eating macaroni and cheese (he is 25 too, so its a milestone year) and its depressing as hell because we are going to have to get a payday loan advance to get $300 and figure out the other $95 somehow before the cheque bounces and pisses off our landlord. SO MANY TIMES HAVE WE BEEN SO CLOSE to paying it on time and for unfair reason been unable to this month. Worse yet, his family sent him birthday cards with no money in it, when he explicitly asked for money for his birthday and so he feels forgotten about (for reasons other than that, but still, we could REALLY use the cash right now) and my Dad refuses to help even though he is well off himself and in town at the moment spending all his money on his girlfriend.  Pay day loan advances screw you over, so we will owe interest on the $300 loan, even if its just a week it will be like $368, so now September rent will be late too by a week because we were hoping to use his next paycheque for that too. My boyfriend deserves a special treat out and he gets nothing for his birthday, that's TOTALLY UNFAIR. All because of a stupid automatic credit card payment.
> 
> Its things like this that make me contemplate suicide...... If you're concerned about this, I get help and support already, but seriously. FML. In all seriousness. FML.



i am so, so, so incredibly sorry.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Insomnia


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel as if I have upset someone on here by asking them something, and when they answered, they had a ton of dots in their VM, and I feel like they are uncomfortable about the subject and Im upset I even brought it up, causing him to be upset and I feel bad now ;-;


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2014)

Almost had my life ruined. Good times.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 22, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Almost had my life ruined. Good times.


Again, hope everything gets better for you!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 22, 2014)

Life is overwhelming. Sometimes I feel like I'm not cut out for it.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

This ex is taking it too far.

Glad I blocked his number though.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

i am being syber harrased


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

gamora said:


> i am being syber harrased


Geez this is the second time.

What did Shiny do now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Geez this is the second time.
> 
> What did Shiny do now.



3rd actually

What's bothering me is my sister and mom went to a sushi restraunt and I asked them to bring me back something. They ended up bringing back s****y sushi and french fries. Who the hell buys french fries at a sushi restraunt anyway?? -.-


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

gamora said:


> i am being syber harrased



oh no bby, what can i do


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

i don't think i am of this world


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 23, 2014)

I just want to be 10 again.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 23, 2014)

Urgh, so there's a lot that's been going on, I guess. 
For some reason, my dad has been calling me non-stop because I won't go to my sister's wedding. Okay, that sounds bad. It's not that I don't want to go, It's that I don't have enough money to go. My dad expects me to have enough money to buy a ticket to America, then come back to Iceland? I already have enough problems trying to pay rent, and buy food for my pets and I. So he's been telling me that I'm such a 'bad person' and that I hate my sister, even though he knows that's not true and is probably just trying to make me feel worse than I already do right now. I remember posting on here a few months ago about how my sister is getting married and she's only known the guy for a few months. The wedding is next week. I think that's kind of odd, in my opinion, but It's really not my business. It's her life, which I respect. But my family has been bugging me all month, insulting me and just - plain out making me feel bad (Sorry for the repeat.). 

On another note, the rent prices have gone up in my apartment, so I've been struggling. I don't have a lot to say on this topic, really. There's nothing I can do about it.

School has been making me feel disgusting, if that's an okay way to put it. The teachers are horrible, and the students are far worse. I've been given 12 pieces of homework on the first week, 9 of them being long, boring packets. Then we took 6 tests that lasted for 3 days in a row, and we basically just droned on about the same exact things we learned last year. The problem is that my teacher's have been yelling at me because my grades were bad last year, and I don't have all of my books because they cost too much money. Seriously, they're huge and expensive. It's not like I can magically make money appear and instantly buy it. I would if I could, though. So, I started telling my Math teacher why I didn't have them, and she tells me I have ****ing detention for 'talking back'. Literally all I said was: "I don't have my books because they're too expensive." and she flipped her ****. So I stayed 2 hours after school doing nothing but getting lectured. 

Anyways, sorry for the long post.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Urgh, so there's a lot that's been going on, I guess.
> For some reason, my dad has been calling me non-stop because I won't go to my sister's wedding. Okay, that sounds bad. It's not that I don't want to go, It's that I don't have enough money to go. My dad expects me to have enough money to buy a ticket to America, then come back to Iceland? I already have enough problems trying to pay rent, and buy food for my pets and I. So he's been telling me that I'm such a 'bad person' and that I hate my sister, even though he knows that's not true and is probably just trying to make me feel worse than I already do right now. I remember posting on here a few months ago about how my sister is getting married and she's only known the guy for a few months. The wedding is next week. I think that's kind of odd, in my opinion, but It's really not my business. It's her life, which I respect. But my family has been bugging me all month, insulting me and just - plain out making me feel bad (Sorry for the repeat.).
> 
> On another note, the rent prices have gone up in my apartment, so I've been struggling. I don't have a lot to say on this topic, really. There's nothing I can do about it.
> ...


aw, I'm sorry! That must suck because of all the misunderstandings. I open you can get in a better situation financially soon!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 23, 2014)

Why do people feel the need to share their personal business publicly? Are you that struck on receiving pity? I didn't realize the people of TBT were therapists.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 23, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> Why do people feel the need to share their personal business publicly? Are you that struck on receiving pity? I didn't realize the people of TBT were therapists.


I'll just assume that's what's bothering you.

The thing is that even just venting about it on a forum can help clear a person's mind. And if you haven't noticed yet, a lot of people on this forum have to deal with daily depression. People with depression know best how it is, better than most therapists do, and because of that they're able to help and talk with the people that are really down.

I've helped my fair share of people on here and from what I know they're still thankful for it. So it may be an online platform, but we keep in mind that there's actual people posting these things and experiencing them. If you see their posts as wanting to garner pity, that's your prerogative, but a lot of people are just venting or genuinely asking for help.


----------



## nard (Aug 23, 2014)

My brother.


He feels like he's the boss of the house just because he plays football, and even my dad backs him up. The other day my sister was going somewhere with her friend at 3:00. She told him this and he said, "Okay, I'll try." He comes back almost an hour later, and my sister's friend had to come in and wait! And he always just annoys everyone. It just gets on my nerves because I'm trying to do something and just he just waltz and stops me from doing anything.


Sorry if I dragged this on a bit, it just needed to get this out of my system.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 23, 2014)

UGH SCHOOL WHYYY I hate oral presentations


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

my ~mystery! illness is flaring up again and ****in hurts and i want it to stop.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

I need to stop starving myself like that.


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I need to stop starving myself like that.



i hope you eat something that makes you happy soon!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> i hope you eat something that makes you happy soon!



Thanks. It's just that, I feel that it's risky for me to eat right about now because I need to watch my weight a bit.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

School in 4 days.. :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2014)

what's the point in calling me 10 times in the morning? isn't it obvious that I'm sleeping and my phone is on silent???? LAWD HELP ME


----------



## Freckles (Aug 23, 2014)

I picked up a new villager late last night and forgot about it when I loaded my game up as my major. Her house is in the *worst* place right in the middle of the pathway I spent 2.5 hours on this week. I can't believe I forgot to check first, major face palming here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know it seems like a dumb thing to rant about, but I had a stressful morning and just wanted to play some crossing and enjoy my lunch in peace.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 23, 2014)

My dad's blatant racism and xenophobia is disgusting; please shut up.


----------



## charlottethecat (Aug 23, 2014)

School, people, and myself. Constant battles all the time things don't seem to ever get better/:


----------



## Mairen (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone PMing me, telling me they would give me one of my remaining 2 dreamie villagers. Me waiting at the train station for a half hour for him to open his gate, and then noticing the guy went offline after having someone else visit his town. I have a feeling he gave it to someone else. Ignored all messages. Total cloud of disappointment over mairen right now =(


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 23, 2014)

Do people really need to go out of their way just to make someone feel horrible?


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 23, 2014)

I really have to pee and my stepdad likes to take 2hours+ in the shower :// I refuse to pee myself! And I will not go outside! Dx


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Aug 23, 2014)

ughhh... my house window literally got egg-bombed... -_-... it happened at 4am in the morning and it scared the **** out of me... but I didn't know what it was since it was at that time... my sister later tells me on fb that it was an egg... geez, ppl still do that these days?


----------



## patoots (Aug 23, 2014)

I got a haircut today and I look terrible. I really hope that my hair grows back fast... x_x


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 23, 2014)

Ugghhhh headache ;-;
I was an accident. I ruined my mom's life.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

my bacterial infection is back WELL THANK GOD ITS NOT LIKE I TOOK ANTIBIOTICS FOR IT TO GO AWAY OR ANYTHING, NO SIR, I REALLY NEED THIS INFECTION HERE


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't want to repeat course, just one week, really, the last year I feel very lucky and I passed but this year... I just don't want to repeat, all my friends... gone... I don't want to be with kids younger than me. I've seen them and OMFG THEY'RE STUPID. Please God, make me pass course. I really need to, but I don't find any motivation to work that week to approve. OMFG I NEED HELP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> my bacterial infection is back WELL THANK GOD ITS NOT LIKE I TOOK ANTIBIOTICS FOR IT TO GO AWAY OR ANYTHING, NO SIR, I REALLY NEED THIS INFECTION HERE



I wish that you get better? I put the ? cause I don't know if you want it or not. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I wish that you get better? I put the ? cause I don't know if you want it or not. D:



thank you, have to wait till monday to contact the doctor though. i do want to feel better haha, just sarcasm.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Almost had my life ruined. Good times.




Almost had your....Life ruined...?


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Why I have to go to the Group C in English when I'm all the day in an English forum? REALLY, I'M THE SMARTEST OF THE GROUP C, WHY?  Well... maybe is cause I want? D: I really want to go to group A/B cause I know that my level is high but it's really easy in the C... D:


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 24, 2014)

I just want to crawl into a hole and fade into nothingness.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2014)

going to sleep.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm tired of everything f*ing dying.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 24, 2014)

Why are men so stupid?
Why are women so unreasonable?
Why can't I hold all these limes?
Why does the world move so d*mn fast?
Why do _ things happen to _ people?

Why the heck am I ranting on an imageboard at floor in the morning?


----------



## Mushrooms (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay so there was this bush. It was my den, my fortress, my place for me time. Yesterday my Mom hired some-one to chop it down. Huge blow to me.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 24, 2014)

My mother is acting so ****ing immature I CANT AND SHES IN HER FIFTIES 


Spoiler: rant



She forces me to take selfies of her... And when I do she makes ****ing immature duckfaces and when I tell her to cut it out she gets pissy and goes ''OH you want me to act depressed over my fathers death and be fat and ugly?!?!?!?'' Ugh. Sure she was sad over his death but she never became overly depressed over it like she acts she did. Shes acting so 'wannabe' about depression like those emo kids I canT. 

Then she has like 800 friends on facebook and when I called her out on it saying its dumb to have friends you dont even know in the first place she started shouting '' I KNOW ATLEAST HALF OF THOSE'' - Fun fact most of them are english speakers and she knows like 5 words. And now shes acting like she wants to be ''more social'' with them aka forces ME to do the talking since that's how you communicate right right. She acts like its my fault that she cant type  english nor finnish and its totally my responsibility to do it for her.

Oh also she keeps going out at night probably whoring herself. Shes such a good mother. 

Shes like that one ****ing kid whose parents ****ed up on teaching her common sense so shes just wacky in the head and ****ing delusional and idiotic ugh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> My mother is acting so ****ing immature I CANT AND SHES IN HER FIFTIES
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rant
> ...



Please don't feel offended, but I think she might be having a midlife crisis.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2014)

Small rant up ahead, watch out. 



Spoiler: A bit of TMI



I've got ovarian cysts that have been nonstop since around March. I've been on every pain killer under the sun including Morphine and Dilauid for these things blowing up. I can't do anything about it because I'm uninsured, just starting a new job, and have to deal with all of this while diligently working. I'm not allowed to miss any work, yet when everything piles up, I feel like I'm on the verge of absolutely losing it.

To explain what ovarian cysts feel like, think of getting kicked in the stomach, the feeling that winds you. That winded feeling on and off for -days- on end. That's what it feels like when one of them decides to blow up. I've got one in each ovary, and 3 others in the same general area that are doing the same damn thing, with one being in a rather precarious spot, and they can't drain any of them because they haven't swollen yet.

I've already made the decision that I want my ****ing ovaries removed, but being Texas, they refuse to do it for me because it's not a threatening issue. I don't care, I really just want them gone. I already am incapable of having kids because of hormonal issues, and don't really want them anyway. I just want to be able to live without pain for one day at -least- without needing a prescription jammed down my throat.

Not only that, the antibiotic I'm on to get rid of an infection (yeah, on top of everything one of the stupid cysts is infected) makes me very, very bothered by sunlight. My eyes well up, I can't see, my skin starts burning and itching, and I feel absolutely -miserable- but it is fixing the problem, so I can't stop taking it. 

TL;DR: I'm tired of being in ****ing pain


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

My legs hurt so much I can barely walk.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Small rant up ahead, watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh I  had one cyst blow up a bit over a year ago.. Was not a pleasant feeling. I can't even start to imagine having like 5 of them :l


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 24, 2014)

I got a bad  wifi removed and the User saw that, and sent me two more, and we did not even trade.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Small rant up ahead, watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's terrible. I've never had them but my best friend has gotten them since the time she was 14 and I remember how terrible they made her feel. I hate the way our healthcare system works and that people like you are suffering for something treatable because of it. I can rage on that all day, but I just wanted to send you a virtual hug.

(I'm not hating on the president or anything, our healthcare has been getting overcrowded for decades and has basically been left to rot. It's a sore spot for me but I just wanted a disclaimer that I'm not trying to start any political debates)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Small rant up ahead, watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sending you lots of good thoughts and hugs. i thought i had cysts too recently, turns out im clear of them so far but they dont know whats wrong with me. im so sorry though; that must be awful ): if i were you i wouldve lost it long ago. i wish you the best of luck and i hope things clear up soon, hon.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the support, guys. 

Shirohibiki: I hope you find out what's going on. That's pretty awful.. and it took me 15 doctors to figure out I had cysts, so I really, really hope they pin it down on you faster.

Freckles: It would help if I had insurance. I just can't afford it. The whole affordable care act is a joke and it doesn't help I live in a predominately male inhabited area either.


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

my grandma acts like we never clean but we do constantly. we are busy and live, the house has been lived in. and she still calls us pigs because we dont dedicate time out of our work and sleep schedules to clean. its bs.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Small rant up ahead, watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that sounds horrible. It isn't much, but I hope you feel better! >_>


----------



## Improv (Aug 24, 2014)

My parents are blaming me for them not having any money.

I talked to them _before_ I scheduled for two college courses, four AP classes, the PSAT, the ACT, and the SAT and they didn't say a single thing. Now that it's too late to change anything, I'm getting the heat for "wasting" all of their money on school.

This will probably be the last time I ever rely on my parents for support or money for anything in my life.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

Improv said:


> My parents are blaming me for them not having any money.
> 
> I talked to them _before_ I scheduled for two college courses, four AP classes, the PSAT, the ACT, and the SAT and they didn't say a single thing. Now that it's too late to change anything, I'm getting the heat for "wasting" all of their money on school.
> 
> This will probably be the last time I ever rely on my parents for support or money for anything in my life.



Dang, wouldn't they want you to get a good education though? They're probably just angry about something and taking it out on you, don't feel down!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 24, 2014)

Probably the earyhquake that just happened. I had never felt one before and i was like


----------



## Improv (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Dang, wouldn't they want you to get a good education though? They're probably just angry about something and taking it out on you, don't feel down!



They want me to get a good education so they can both retire early and force me to take care of their sorry asses. They'll have another thing coming when I graduate and move out of the country.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 24, 2014)

My ex-boyfriend's really pissing me off. We agreed to cool off for a bit, then stay friends (because we were always more mates than romantic anyway) but he keeps hinting that he'd like us to have sex again. Um, no. Why can't we just be friends without sex ;-; otherwise i'll just end up getting attached again.


----------



## Blood (Aug 24, 2014)

my dad is pissing my off and making remarks, and so is my sister. i just need to be alone to do homework god damn it. you're so annoying and i cant get a f**king break.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 24, 2014)

IPAD BACKGROUND KEEPS BEING BLURRY LIKE IT KEEPS ****IN ZOOMING IN WHY IS THIS SO HARD


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 24, 2014)

Every time my mum talks about my weight or how I look or dress, I have to fight the urge to not dig my nails into my face and drag them down. I want to hurt myself in any way I can, but I get the most satisfaction from my nails in flesh. My mum makes me want to hurt my face. Idk why. But she does.
I want to look as ugly as they think I am/make me fee sometimes. I'm sorry I'm ugly; I'm sorry I'm fat. I'll show you.
One day I'll be good enough.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Every time my mum talks about my weight or how I look or dress, I have to fight the urge to not dig my nails into my face and drag them down. I want to hurt myself in any way I can, but I get the most satisfaction from my nails in flesh. My mum makes me want to hurt my face. Idk why. But she does.
> I want to look as ugly as they think I am/make me fee sometimes. I'm sorry I'm ugly; I'm sorry I'm fat. I'll show you.
> One day I'll be good enough.



Hugs to you! I didn't think my mom was very supportive when I was younger but I know she tried. When I hear of moms like this, I just want to shelter all their daughters. You deserve to feel like a important, intelligent and lovely like the person that I'm sure you are. Your life is one of a kind so don't let anyone treat you otherwise! I'm not saying you should back-talk to your mom because I'm sure that won't help at all, but try not to let her negative opinions reflect on your self worth. You already are good enough.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Addition to above rant



So I was feeling around at my sides and I feel one of the cysts that's making my ovaries feel like they're blowing up. It has to be the size of a golf ball. This is absolute torture and the pain meds, while being extremely strong, are doing absolutely nothing for pain.



littlemissmarzipanmermaid: My family does this to me too. You're stronger than I am about it though. You can do it. You got this.

Annachie: Just say no. If he can't respect you he needs to get out of your life. Your body is your choice on what to do with it. Never let anyone pressure you.


----------



## Mao (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahhh, just realised I have a load of homework due next week

Also, I have a song I really want to play on the guitar. Buuuut a good quality will cost a lot x_x Plus the song is super difficult. If anyone plays the guitar, how long will it take? It doesn't matter even if it's a year. I play ukulele and piano but I don't know if that will help, haha.

Here's the song: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mkRsz7didXI


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 24, 2014)

There's a straight girl on Facebook who nominated her friends for the ALS challenge and ended it with "you have 24 hours, fgts" and it kind of annoyed me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: Addition to above rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I FEEL LIKE YOU NEED tO TGO TO THE hOSPITAL ?? ?? ??? /immense worry


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 24, 2014)

first day of school starts in less than 15 hours ;_;


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I FEEL LIKE YOU NEED tO TGO TO THE hOSPITAL ?? ?? ??? /immense worry



I agree with Shiro..


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> first day of school starts in less than 15 hours ;_;


Good luck


----------



## Leela (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm bothered that you should really be at the hospital too! We're worried about you


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

Fights over stupid things every day. How are we ever going to get close again like we want to?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 24, 2014)

All my teeth on the bottom right side of my jaw are in pain, and brushing, flossing and rinsing my mouth out with mouthwash didn't help at all. (eating pizza afterwards wasn't exactly the best idea, either)

I wish dentists weren't so expensive. I'm tired of having a crooked, yellow, cavity filled mouth. It's ugly and it hurts like hell.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 24, 2014)

drank coffee with milk > forgot I was lactose intolerant > having bad anxiety because of the caffeine and my stomach is so not happy

;n;


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler: stuff and things



I have done literally nothing I was supposed to do over this break

Classes start on the 22nd but I keep getting emails from my school saying that I'm going to be dropped for non payment in 5 days so idek. What is money. I have no idea what I'm going to do about that.

Also none of my friends are really talking to me so I've been a giant loner for the past 4 months or so. And I'm too stubborn to initiate conversations bc I keep thinking that if they wanted to talk to me, they would. Ugh. I'm finding it harder and harder to make new friends bc I get attached so easily and I'm always scared that people are going to walk out on me. I hate it. I get that people will always come and go but god it hurts when they go. Esp when they just flat out disappear with no warning and I have no idea why. blegh


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 24, 2014)

starting school tomorrow. ugggghhhh.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 24, 2014)

I have freshman orientation for high school tomorrow, and now I'm suddenly nervous. I m horrible when it comes to making new friends or basically talking to anyone who isn't family, a friend, or teacher of mine. I'm 99% sure I won't know anybody in my orientation group. Then school is starting in three days. I'm not ready at all.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 24, 2014)

I have to go to the dentist tomorrow and I'm really embarrassed about my teeth


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel tired and done with everything.


----------



## locker (Aug 25, 2014)

My friend is being mean and b***hy to me for no reason, and for the life of me i cant figure out what i did :/ OL


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

Starting senior year of college, baby. 

Kill me. _Kill me now._


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I feel tired and done with everything.



same


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

amazing, the GYN office had literally zero appointments available this entire week or something and said theyd have my doctor call me tomorrow?? even when theyve utterly failed to contact me again before??? l m f a o


----------



## Caius (Aug 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> amazing, the GYN office had literally zero appointments available this entire week or something and said theyd have my doctor call me tomorrow?? even when theyve utterly failed to contact me again before??? l m f a o



I'd try and find an alternate office. That shows they don't care about their patients.


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2014)

my shoulders and neck have been sore for like three days


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2014)

I just can't seem to fit in anywhere. I mean, this place is all well and good, but, it is primarily for Animal Crossing, and there are communities out there that are more focused on the things I'm doing now, and, I'd like to be a part of more things. Everywhere I go, I just miss this place. Elsewhere, everyone is nasty to everyone else, and, you just end up feeling like an outcast. I've always believed that fitting in, the very concept of it, is ridiculous. But, when you're trying to be a part of something for yourself, not for anyone else, it's all right. It's necessary at times, and, it's necessary for me at this point. I just couldn't act like them, is the thing. I mean, I couldn't spread negativity everywhere, act like a heartless jerk, or anything of the sort! I always try my best to make people feel good, and make them feel like they're not alone in a big community like this. But, again, it just makes you feel like an outcast when everybody else is so unnecessarily mean.


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 25, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I just can't seem to fit in anywhere. I mean, this place is all well and good, but, it is primarily for Animal Crossing, and there are communities out there that are more focused on the things I'm doing now, and, I'd like to be a part of more things. Everywhere I go, I just miss this place. Elsewhere, everyone is nasty to everyone else, and, you just end up feeling like an outcast. I've always believed that fitting in, the very concept of it, is ridiculous. But, when you're trying to be a part of something for yourself, not for anyone else, it's all right. It's necessary at times, and, it's necessary for me at this point. I just couldn't act like them, is the thing. I mean, I couldn't spread negativity everywhere, act like a heartless jerk, or anything of the sort! I always try my best to make people feel good, and make them feel like they're not alone in a big community like this. But, again, it just makes you feel like an outcast when everybody else is so unnecessarily mean.



I know what you mean. I am part of many communities. My church, my university, to name two. But I am not "super religious", I disagree with certain church values, but am still an active member and I am not into the whole drinking, partying, pot-smoking thing either that is part of university life (seemingly). So I also feel like an outcast in my community.


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2014)

I want to reply to some of the posts here but I'm scared I'll sound like an idiot ^^" All I can say is good luck and to look on the bright side. Sometimes I even make a list of the positive things I did ^_^ 

Just changed my username and I'm kinda regretting it now x_x Oh well~


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I know what you mean. I am part of many communities. My church, my university, to name two. But I am not "super religious", I disagree with certain church values, but am still an active member and I am not into the whole drinking, partying, pot-smoking thing either that is part of university life (seemingly). So I also feel like an outcast in my community.



There's very few places like this, where people can rejoice in a love of something, and not have to worry about negativity. I mean, there's drama sometimes, but, nothing that can't be overcome. People like you and me just have to get lucky, I suppose.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 25, 2014)

My stupid uni says they pride themselves on their extra help and guidance for students, but since I failed my exam I have had NO support. Despite the fact I had extenuating circumstances. How am I supposed to pass this time if I've had no practice?? It's a practical, and I can't very well sit and practice injections by myself at home. ARGH /rant over


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 25, 2014)

my blog eh. i can't keep up with two blogs and it always has to have a theme or some sort of order. i need to change my theme too but i'm tired and should prolly atudy


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

everyone makes fun of how small my ears are. I feel like it's really not an issue, but it does bother me when people tease me about it. Like, why do you care? Would you rather me have elephant ears?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Missed the only appointment today at my dentist's office, _just because_ it took me 5 minutes to sign in because of their old computer.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

Getting accused of being a thug by old people
Because I was wearing a hoodie (it's damn cold) to the supermarket


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 25, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Getting accused of being a thug by old people
> Because I was wearing a hoodie (it's damn cold) to the supermarket



Hm...try rolling up your sleeves. It might be cold, but it looks _less_ suspicious. Yeah not the best advice, Im sorry you got accused of something you're not.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 25, 2014)

The gap between my bed and the wall, don't come and get me spiders

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Getting accused of being a thug by old people
> Because I was wearing a hoodie (it's damn cold) to the supermarket



That makes me mad too, I always try to be really nice to change their opinion of teens but I don't think it's gonna work


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 25, 2014)

ughhhhhh I totally just knocked over my plant in my room there's fricken soil everywhere I wanna crei :,(


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 25, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> ughhhhhh I totally just knocked over my plant in my room there's fricken soil everywhere I wanna crei :,(



That sucks.You don't have carpet,right?If so then it will be even hqrder to clean.D:


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 25, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> That sucks.You don't have carpet,right?If so then it will be even hqrder to clean.D:



It's white carpet D; it basically stained my carpet then I tried to pick up my plant and one of the limbs broke off i'm a monster


----------



## dragonair (Aug 25, 2014)

i think i would just rather not talk ever. anytime i say anything or try to become friends with anyone, i'm ignored. anytime i talk it's like i'm talking to a wall and it just hurts and i'd rather stop wasting my time/breath.
lol i'm going to die alone with absolutely no friends

sorry i just need to get this off my chest.


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2014)

browsing my photos just now i came across a pic of my sister's old dog who died around this time last year and my dog when he was a puppy together and now i'm sad


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay. 

Yes. That's what I want. Tear my heart out.


----------



## Mao (Aug 26, 2014)

dragonair said:


> i think i would just rather not talk ever. anytime i say anything or try to become friends with anyone, i'm ignored. anytime i talk it's like i'm talking to a wall and it just hurts and i'd rather stop wasting my time/breath.
> lol i'm going to die alone with absolutely no friends
> 
> sorry i just need to get this off my chest.



Awh, this happened to me before (and still happens sometimes >_<) it's the worst feeling ever x_x Or people think I'm being sarcastic and avoid me. 

Good luck anyway <3


----------



## Imitation (Aug 26, 2014)

Uxie said:


> The gap between my bed and the wall, don't come and get me spiders
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know!
The other day an old lady was struggling to get on the bus so I offered her help and she snapped and me and said "Get the hell away from me! Are you trying to kill me!?"
I think im starting to develop a hatred for old people...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 26, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I know!
> The other day an old lady was struggling to get on the bus so I offered her help and she snapped and me and said "Get the hell away from me! Are you trying to kill me!?"
> I think im starting to develop a hatred for old people...



One time I was holding a door open for people and this old man refused to walk through because he thought I was going to mug him. When it comes to stereotypes I think this saying sums it up well, "one bad apple spoils the juice"


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

School tomorrow.  Not ready..


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 26, 2014)

I have to go to the orthodontist and I'm really worried they are gonna say that I have to have more teeth out, last time the anaesthetic didn't actually work and I ended up having seven injections for one tooth and it still hurt a lot but I didn't want a other injection. I have a phobia of needles so you can imagine that I wasn't too happy at the end of it.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I have to go to the orthodontist and I'm really worried they are gonna say that I have to have more teeth out, last time the anaesthetic didn't actually work and I ended up having seven injections for one tooth and it still hurt a lot but I didn't want a other injection. I have a phobia of needles so you can imagine that I wasn't too happy at the end of it.



I'm going to the dentist in a minute and I'm afraid they're gonna yell at me because I haven't been able to floss, or get to the back teeth that easily. I got my wisdom teeth out so it's been hard to brush in the back.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I'm going to the dentist in a minute and I'm afraid they're gonna yell at me because I haven't been able to floss, or get to the back teeth that easily. I got my wisdom teeth out so it's been hard to brush in the back.



I hope it went ok, hopefully they should understand. 

So I've been and now I have to have two operations so that's a new thing to worry about


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

Well I got a cavity from not brushing perfectly in 2 weeks, lol the life.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 26, 2014)

I just knocked over my huge sharps bin and got about 100 of my old syringes on the floor. D: Time to clear it up...


----------



## Brackets (Aug 26, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I just knocked over my huge sharps bin and got about 100 of my old syringes on the floor. D: Time to clear it up...


surely the point of a sharps bin is that if you knock it over, nothing comes out ?


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 26, 2014)

Annachie said:


> surely the point of a sharps bin is that if you knock it over, nothing comes out ?



Yep you'd think so! The ones I have been given previously have been secure, but this one is just really crappy unfortunately. It's fine for me at home but something like this wouldn't be safe at a hospital at all.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 26, 2014)

My own paranoia. I know I can't help it but I'd just like to have a single conversation with people close to me without thinking they're scheming against me or don't care as much as they say. I've put up this barrier around me after years of abuse, just believing people have bad intentions so I'm not hurt too much if it turns out to be true. But even then, there's people I believe to be honest with what they say and do, and those thoughts still creep into my head. I'd like to not be paranoid towards these people, even if it was just once. It hurts and annoys me greatly, and I feel like I'll lose people that I greatly appreciate over this.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

I've seen some people selling feathers recently and I'm only halfway there in my funds (by Lassy's guides, i'm sure their owners will want more.) to own one. I have to start cycling villagers for TBT and breed hybrids again and it's so time consuming..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

what ****ing section am i in and how do i find out so i don't show up for the wrong class at 9AM?


----------



## Cudon (Aug 26, 2014)

Ugh the vita can only handle 20 decorations on one character when the ps3 handles like 50 how the **** am I gonna do what I love in this game when even on ps3 I ran out of decorations when making a costume >-< Also mandatory touch screen just what I need. 

Also had to uninstall mgs 2 and 3 even though I should have had enough room. **** littlebigplanet vita just **** it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 26, 2014)

I have my real first day of high school tomorrow and I don't have any friends in all but one of my classes.


----------



## cinny (Aug 26, 2014)

studying for the SATs and deciding which colleges to apply z__z


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 26, 2014)

Still on wait lists for a bunch of classes. Classes start September 4th. 83% of the university faculty voted for a strike so there very well may be no classes at all after I just worked my a** off to get back into school. I called the professor for a class I REALLY want to get into and he said "No, wait till next term" - probably because of the strike, and because the class is full anyway. I am #57 on one wait list (FML) #5 (not so bad) on another and #13 on another. I need to be full time for my student loan funding to be released in which case I can't pay rent or tuition otherwise or use student health services or receive drug coverage or use the university recreational facilities..... OMG.... *panic* I emailed a bunch of profs to see if I could get signed in.... we will see. I NEED TO GET IN SCHOOL GODDAMMIT! I HAVE COME THIS FAR. They better not go on strike....


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 26, 2014)

I've gained 10 pounds even though I'm more active than I've been in months. I haven't even gained muscle, just fat. I don't eat a lot and I don't eat super fatty foods or anything. The dysphoria keeps getting to me too. I just wish I didn't have to deal with all of this, and since I do, I wish I had parents who aren't transphobic. Nobody understands, either...


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

where are the salad
platform number one for the 8:57 train to pocklehurst
hrrr
my ds is just over there but I can't reach it
I swear I just saw a flower vase
((yeah don't ask me to say my thoughts ever again))

*basically my problem is I think I'm becoming insane.
I hear voices but they're right at the back of my mind and they're more like thoughts than anything. Usually female but most of the time I can't hear what they're saying or stop it.*


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 26, 2014)

1 week until school.


----------



## Improv (Aug 26, 2014)

AP History work is going to smother me.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 26, 2014)

First day of school in 12 hours..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> I have my real first day of high school tomorrow and I don't have any friends in all but one of my classes.



Lol I know that feel. I have no friends in any classes xD But I'd rather it that way so i can concentrate.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 26, 2014)

When everyone thinks I'm trying to do something bad/mean on purpose.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> My own paranoia. I know I can't help it but I'd just like to have a single conversation with people close to me without thinking they're scheming against me or don't care as much as they say. I've put up this barrier around me after years of abuse, just believing people have bad intentions so I'm not hurt too much if it turns out to be true. But even then, there's people I believe to be honest with what they say and do, and those thoughts still creep into my head. I'd like to not be paranoid towards these people, even if it was just once. It hurts and annoys me greatly, and I feel like I'll lose people that I greatly appreciate over this.


I sound stupid trying to reply to this but I'm really sorry you feel that way. I know it isn't much but I understand that feeling of paranoia and it's rough.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been working steadily all week and I was hoping to enjoy a day off. My one day off tomorrow, my manager asks me to close, because there's like three entire people in my department and no one's been coming in. 8 and a half hours of filthy, rude customers, piles of recovery, and closing on top of it. And I know, whine, whiiiiine, be happy you have a job, be happy you're getting a paycheck. _Yeah. I got it. _


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

Homework I'd rather not be doing. 

Senior year of college, but still a complete baby about getting my work done.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

First day in like 7 hours ew


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2014)

I had a text fight on a group chat. Yikes.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 27, 2014)

Water Works everywhere because of the new episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Capella (Aug 27, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> I had a text fight on a group chat. Yikes.



did you win ??? :O


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2014)

gamora said:


> did you win ??? :O



NOoooo. I ran away like a baby! I ended up privately talking to one of the people in group text, later on.


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

Improv said:


> AP History work is going to smother me.


Now I'm bothered about the amount of homework I'm gonna have in this class when school starts >.< already had a lot over the summer from that class >.> and it's a new school too...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 27, 2014)

the fact that BTS hasn't won no.1 yet


----------



## LouLou422 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not having any money for anything, bus passes being way too expensive, family stuff, the fact that I missed out on getting pashmina in my town


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

It's so hot. We can't have the air conditioner on anymore though, since our AC bill this month was almost $700.

Summer here is way hotter than Summer where I used to live, we're not used to this heat


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

From all the people I know no one seems to want to chat to me recently apart from a small few. Don't like playing by myself and got no gaming buddies.
University is about to start, first year and I'm really anxious about that and I'm generally worried about money. I can't have the motivation to do anything at the moment, and when my partner goes to work I just sit on my laptop during the afternoons I'm not working. New to the city so I don't know anything or anyone.
No idea what to cook for dinner.


----------



## Improv (Aug 27, 2014)

Selene said:


> Now I'm bothered about the amount of homework I'm gonna have in this class when school starts >.< already had a lot over the summer from that class >.> and it's a new school too...



it's frickity frackity insane here, he gave us a list of all the readings we have to do for the year and every week we have a discussion response due on 50 pages of reading. h e lp


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 27, 2014)

_i really miss her._


----------



## dragonair (Aug 27, 2014)

i have to pee so so bad but this is the first time my cat has ever just laid in my lap so i can't move
i'm going to get a bladder infection just because my cat wants to bond

I MOVED MY LEG SLIGHTLY AND HE LEFT I'M A FAILURE


----------



## jeizun (Aug 27, 2014)

excruciating jaw / mouth pain. going to the dentist tomorrow morning. ugh


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 27, 2014)

They're announcing the nominations for this award show next week and if my favorite singer doesn't get any it's going to drive me nuts... I know it's not a big thing to worry about but for some reason it's worrying me. I can only hope things go well....


----------



## Brackets (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't put on weight. I'm sick of looking like a skinny 12-year-old.


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

I am so annoyed by this teachers' strike that's going on here in BC. The last school year ended early because of it, and the beginning of school this coming school year might be postponed. This wasn't what I expected when my family moved to BC. I just want to get to school. Everybody's being inconvenienced because the teachers want smaller classes.

Well, I mean, I would prefer smaller classes as well but I just want the strike to end already so I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 27, 2014)

rariorana said:


> I am so annoyed by this teachers' strike that's going on here in BC. The last school year ended early because of it, and the beginning of school this coming school year might be postponed. This wasn't what I expected when my family moved to BC. I just want to get to school. Everybody's being inconvenienced because the teachers want smaller classes.
> 
> Well, I mean, I would prefer smaller classes as well but I just want the strike to end already so I don't even care anymore.



I feel you. I grew up in Alberta, and tbh I think that BC needs to invest more in education. My SS class didn't even have textbooks until February, and it's not like my school is ghetto or anything. To be honest, I think that the whole thing would be resolved a lot sooner if the teachers were asking for a smaller pay increase and the government was actually willing to work with them instead of going through the motions.

I just hope they mandate grade 11 & 12s back soon.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey when I was in school, a teacher strike was like a wish come true cuz you don't have to go to school anymore!!

As for my own problem: there's a stupid fly buzzing around my house and I can't find it!!!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 27, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey when I was in school, a teacher strike was like a wish come true cuz you don't have to go to school anymore!!
> 
> As for my own problem: there's a stupid fly buzzing around my house and I can't find it!!!



They've been striking on-and-off for the past fourteen years, you'd think it'd be resolved by now X)


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I can't put on weight. I'm sick of looking like a skinny 12-year-old.



Use steriods because I did and now my legs and feet are swollen and I'm covered in stretchmarks and I finally got man boobs

Anyway I'm worried about school because it's technically 5 days until school and all I've done is watch Big Brother and cry


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only one on this site that wears pokemon avatars/signatures lmao


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Nox said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on this site that wears pokemon avatars/signatures lmao



You're not. Trust me xD


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nox said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on this site that wears pokemon avatars/signatures lmao



Hi there


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 27, 2014)

i'm in deep poop rn, i have a 10+ page essay due Friday and I haven't started o lawd. i'm an a class procrastinator and i need to get at least 5 chapters done tonight ok lezz do dis


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

Why am I so selfish? What is wrong with me.. I'm just better off dead.


----------



## cinny (Aug 27, 2014)

idk I've been freaking out about college, money and relationships.
life seems fine but it just feels like something is missing


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why am I so selfish? What is wrong with me.. I'm just better off dead.



I don't think this is the truth. Want to talk about it?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 27, 2014)

I think my cat and I are in some kind of passive-aggressive fight? I stopped him from chasing my mum's cat around and now he's moody and trying to eat my Nutter Butters. :|

I think I spend too much time around these cats. I'm starting to get involved in their social lives.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

It is the truth though.. :/ I don't think I can talk about this problem I just have no other way to express my thoughts right now.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> It is the truth though.. :/ I don't think I can talk about this problem I just have no other way to express my thoughts right now.



Im sorry i dont know you but im pretty sure no one in this forum is better off dead.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why am I so selfish? What is wrong with me.. I'm just better off dead.



AY. NONE OF THAT. 

http://thequietplaceproject.com/ 

This sometimes makes me feel better just saying.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why am I so selfish? What is wrong with me.. I'm just better off dead.


No matter how selfish you think you are I can assure you that you aren't better off dead.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2014)

People are avoiding me, at least through text, which is really frustrating because one part of you wants to call them out on it, and the other part doesn't want to seem annoying and pushy.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

But I can just never do anything right. I hate the person I was born to be and I just hate myself so much right now, lol. I always hurt people's feelings and don't even care at the time and then get upset when it's too late.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> But I can just never do anything right. I hate the person I was born to be and I just hate myself so much right now, lol. I always hurt people's feelings and don't even care at the time and then get upset when it's too late.



Shh. Seriously. None of that is the truth. It's just what you're telling yourself- you have to be your own friend sometimes, and I know that seems like a stupid thing to say right now, but hating yourself doesn't solve anything- at the very least, allow yourself to forgive yourself. Even if you are a giant ******* which I really doubt you are, you can forgive yourself for now and work on what's bothering you later. I don't care if you haven't done one right thing in your entire life. Just forgive it. 

If I had thought about that sort of stuff before I tried to kill myself, I would have spent a hell of a lot less time in the hospital. 

I know you probably feel burdensome or like things are happening at all the wrong times, but that's how this stuff works, and people are here to talk to you- they WANT to talk to you- you're not bothering anyone, or a burden, or anything. Like, people have been exactly where you are, feeling like you're feeling, so you're not even alone, and it's not going to feel like this forever.

I'm ranting. I'm sorry. It kinda pushed my buttons.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm so goddamned obnoxious.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Shh. Seriously. None of that is the truth. It's just what you're telling yourself- you have to be your own friend sometimes, and I know that seems like a stupid thing to say right now, but hating yourself doesn't solve anything- at the very least, allow yourself to forgive yourself. Even if you are a giant ******* which I really doubt you are, you can forgive yourself for now and work on what's bothering you later. I don't care if you haven't done one right thing in your entire life. Just forgive it.
> 
> If I had thought about that sort of stuff before I tried to kill myself, I would have spent a hell of a lot less time in the hospital.
> 
> ...



It's fine, it helped me think a little bit. I just cry and completely rant about how much I hate me. But if I can't let it go, how can I better myself..? I don't know, I find it hard to forgive myself.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> But I can just never do anything right. I hate the person I was born to be and I just hate myself so much right now, lol. I always hurt people's feelings and don't even care at the time and then get upset when it's too late.


I know I don't know you or the situation but I think you're being hard on yourself. Despite what you feel not everything you do is wrong, it's just what you're telling yourself. It isn't true. Everyone makes mistakes sometimes but you shouldn't let them define what kind of person you are, and I'm sure you're an amazing person. I don't have much to go off of course but that's the impression you've given me, at least. It's much easier said than done, I know, but you should really try to forgive yourself because you're being so hard on yourself and you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I know I don't know you or the situation but I think you're being hard on yourself. Despite what you feel not everything you do is wrong, it's just what you're telling yourself. It isn't true. Everyone makes mistakes sometimes but you shouldn't let them define what kind of person you are, and I'm sure you're an amazing person. I don't have much to go off of course but that's the impression you've given me, at least.



Well thank you.. It's just I used to be nicer. >_> Thanks for the advice though.. it really helps.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Well thank you.. It's just I used to be nicer. >_> Thanks for the advice though.. it really helps.


Sorry for rambling but I've had similar feelings as you before and it's hard to give advice about it. :x All I can say is that I genuinely hope those feelings go away for you, it's tough feeling like that but hang in there.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 27, 2014)

You're not rambling, it's perfectly okay. With my experience it just makes me feel so worthless and wonder why I can't be a good person..


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

Improv said:


> it's frickity frackity insane here, he gave us a list of all the readings we have to do for the year and every week we have a discussion response due on 50 pages of reading. h e lp



Hope my teacher isn't insane like that ;(


----------



## unravel (Aug 28, 2014)

>Teacher wants me to join techie team (photo/video editing)
>Takes application form since I have no choice
>Thinks video/PPT sample
>Having a hard time to make something

and wtf I'm not good at it...


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 28, 2014)

part of me feels resentful towards my ~friends~ for only keeping me around until they decide they have no use for me anymore, at which point they decide to walk.

and on the other hand I just end up blaming myself. like. why am I so bland and vanilla and boring. obvs my fault. if I were more interesting then maybe they'd actually stick around. 

lmao. so torn. I really hate having these internal battles with myself. it's exhausting. I just end up equally hating people and hating myself.


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 28, 2014)

My bicycle got stolen. Right outside my building. It was locked securely too. Someone must have been awfully determined. It was a valuable bike, but more so, it was priceless to me.  I have so many memories attached to it. I guess I am going to have to buy a new bike.... I am so heartbroken over this.


----------



## Zane (Aug 28, 2014)

I woke up feeling sick and slightly disorientated and I don't know why and it hasn't gone away yet. I hate when days start like this.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't feel your pain, and honestly I don't know if you're exaggerating, which pains me. I want to take what you feel at face value, of course, but it's difficult since you're used to turning everything into a catastrophe. 

I shouldn't have told you to suck it up, but that's what I've been doing my whole ****ing life. That's the thing my dad told me to do, and I don't know anything else. I'm not lying. Life ****ing sucks and stuff hurts and things don't work the way they're supposed to. I don't know how to sympathize with you because I can't tell if you're being dramatic or not. I don't know what you want me to do. I know you work. I show you every day that I love you and care about you and I go out of my way to make you comfortable. 

But I'm really getting sapped here, and I've got to start focusing on school and ****. I know it hurts. Just- please. Either tell me the extent of what you're feeling, or get over it.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

My step throat is back. Whhhyy.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> My step throat is back. Whhhyy.









Had that all the damn time when I was younger. It sucks. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Had that all the damn time when I was younger. It sucks. Hope you feel better.



I laughed way too much at that. Thanks.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the hiccups ; - ;


----------



## hzl (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got back from a full day of ice skating and now my feet hurt so bad


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 28, 2014)

I think my dad has to drop me off to school today.  I don't like it when be drpps me off since he's obviously tired, so it's scary. We once ran into the back of someone's car, this is sort of why im scared.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

I stopped going to school due to some problems and my family are trying to force me to go back when I'm going to be homeschooled soon. I'm now starting to get extremely paranoid because they get really strange and weird and it scares me. They like to complain about how I live too.

I'd be better off in a mental asylum probably with my sort of paranoia. Haha.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm worried about going back to school because everything will be strange. I haven't even held a pen for about 2 months or wrote anything on paper


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 28, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> I'm worried about going back to school because everything will be strange. I haven't even held a pen for about 2 months or wrote anything on paper



Dude I know that feel. My writing is so horrible. Went back to school yesterday.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 28, 2014)

Starting college soon


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 28, 2014)

a week until school. be still, my anxious heart.
_be still._


----------



## Hipster (Aug 28, 2014)

My laptop seems like its incompatible with paint tool sai..


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

This troll


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

HERE IS A TIP. 

Don't ask how I'm doing by going "oh are you okay?" if I literally haven't said anything to you about anything being wrong. It's like. You're accusing me of something being wrong but there's nothing actually wrong- except now there is because you're getting in my personal space. 

brb, burying myself in a shallow grave.


----------



## Improv (Aug 28, 2014)

everything that could go wrong did go wrong today;

really rude and negative people in my art class to everyone
really rude students in history to everyone
really rude teacher in psychology acting like i'm a ****ing moron for saying something that made 100% logical sense
really stupid kid that ran out in front of my car like honestly can i go back in time to an hour ago to run him over i would tbh


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

My dog's smelly breath.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm the laziest person I've ever met and my sense of self-righteousness is pretty gross.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 28, 2014)

The fact that I start going to college this upcoming Monday, which is when I have to move into their dorms. I don't even want to go but my parents basically forced me into it.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 28, 2014)

About 3 hours ago a giant spider came seriously close to my foot, I'm over the panic attack thing now but I keep thinking there are spiders on me and now I'm having another panic attack even though that spider is long dead.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm feeling g really weird about this year, mainly because I feel like I'm losing friends. Maybe not losing them, but slowly drifting away from them, which I guess is best, since this is our last year together, and then we'll go to college. I can't help but feel lonely, though. They're nice people and all, but I feel like I can't really _talk_ to them. The only person I feel like I can really talk to dropped out of band (the only class/activity we had together) and is only taking one class at our school this year. I'd like to get together with her, but I have band practice, and she's taking five classes at a community college this semester. 

On top of that, a friend I had a crush on last year and I are on better terms now than we were at the end of the year, and I think my feelings for her are returning. The problem is that she seems more interested in another friend of ours, who's kind of been treating me badly since band camp. 

(I feel a lot better after venting tbh)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm getting super nervous about my anniversary Saturday and I don't know why. It's starting to manifest negatively and I've been itchy and trying not to pull at my hair. I'm scared and I don't know why. I keep over-thinking my anxiety and trying to convince myself it's something more than that, when deep down, I know it's not. I feel trapped in my own head.

Not to mention I got kind of a special little number to wear Saturday night and I tried it on and just, what was I thinking?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 28, 2014)

the walking dead game ****ing ruins me every time
goddamnit


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> the walking dead game ****ing ruins me every time
> goddamnit





Spoiler



the ending where you stay at wellington tho.


----------



## Capella (Aug 28, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> the ending where you stay at wellington tho.



spoilers...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 28, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> the ending where you stay at wellington tho.





Spoiler: twd spoilers



smh
refused to stay with that one, went to howe's instead. 
/throws things at telltale


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: twd spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: more twd spoilers



I really don't know what to think about Jane- She's right about Kenny being Dangerous, but the whole thing about setting up a test for her sister just rubs me the wrong way


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2014)

apparently when i talk to people on the phone i sound rude or something because i say "mhmm" instead of "yes" like ok sorry i talk like that

jk **** you :))))


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

gamora said:


> spoilers...



My bad. I'm so sorry v.v;


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't been great emotionally lately again. I thought I was fine but now I'm feeling pretty bad about myself and will probably never be happy/confident about myself because this has been going on for 3 years straight now and I just want it to stop.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 28, 2014)

Yesterday I wanted nothing but sex and now that I can actually have it I don't want any? 

The ****.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Feeling lonely all the time is getting old.


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lmao got a job interview for a job I was keen for but now im so panicked I cant do it hahaha yay.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 29, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Yesterday I wanted nothing but sex and now that I can actually have it I don't want any?
> 
> The ****.




I redact this. Problem solved.


----------



## leenaby (Aug 29, 2014)

College Algebra. I don't want to take it again. Can I have my Summer break back please?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 29, 2014)

Nursing school. :|


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2014)

im in the mood to kill a btch from hearing a rant from my friend (not my friend the btch)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

ive been plot resetting chester for almost a week now i hate this game


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

the man on the news just said the rain will just "dangle down"
"dangle down"
"dangle"


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> the man on the news just said the rain will just "dangle down"
> "dangle down"
> "dangle"





Spoiler: ????



Trying to imaging rain "dangling"..


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Feeling kind of lonely, I guess :c


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 29, 2014)

i need to go to classes but my bed wont let me go


----------



## dulcet (Aug 29, 2014)

rimu said:


> ive been plot resetting chester for almost a week now i hate this game



i am so sry

and i lost all my music gr8


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 29, 2014)

I can smell popcorn and now I'm hungry, but I'm afraid to eat. ; - ;


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

i find food pointless because its such an effort to eat it


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> i find food pointless because its such an effort to eat it



yes


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't sleep...because I have an urge to read my book...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

stupid running and stuffy nose
gah.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 29, 2014)

Youtube audio doesn't work. Great


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 29, 2014)

My drug coverage runs out next week. So I am going to have to pay for my meds out of pocket starting next week until my insurance resumes in October. Until then I have to do this tedious process of submitting receipts to get a partial refund. My Thyroid medication refills run out next friday - I have an appointment booked with my doctor that that so hopefully she gives me refills. She wanted me to get blood work done, but by the time I went to get it done it had been 6 months since the form was printed (that was my fault). I would have done it sooner - in fact, I DID do it sooner, except they turned me down saying I fasted for too long and my body went into "starvation mode" and would skew the results. Very discouraging. At the time it was a new facility so they didn't have washrooms and I needed to give a urine sample, so they gave me the cup and wipes and told me to come back later with the sample. So I fasted for 14 hours exactly, brought the sample from home, only to be turned down again because it was 6 months ago that the form was filled out by my doctor. So they shredded the form, and got rid of the urine sample and never took my blood. I fasted for no reason.


----------



## Improv (Aug 29, 2014)

I took a day off from school today & I just now realized that I have to redo my chemistry lab report BY MYSELF because of that.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2014)

I said something awhile back on mescaline trip that got my friend mad at me for some reason. It's starting to really bother me thinking back on it now. I guess there's no point in worrying about it now but I just can't help it I'd rather know what happened that night. Being a psychedelic drug does not help when you're trying to makes sense of things it's easy to get on different "levels" and cause a misunderstanding.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 29, 2014)

When you gain a follower on Tumblr only to find out it's one of those big corporations/companies whose Tumblr url actually leads to their official company website, so you're not even being followed by an actual single person, you're just mindlessly being followed by a company. Ugh. This is what I get for liking and reblogging cake and clothes.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 29, 2014)

I somehow hurt my knee last night and now its painful whenever I bend down or walk up/down stairs.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so hungry.


----------



## theskeletonking (Aug 29, 2014)

I have to move in two days....
and I don't have the money to pay for my car this month...
i have to start paying student loans again in October (at least I only have $2k left on them, which isn't bad)...
I'm generally stressed and tired.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so upset with myself because I'm too lazy to color my drawings. :'c


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Is there a reason why I can meet everything you do with enthusiasm but when I say something I get this "hahaha you so crazy, ocelot" response?

When I talk to you about **** that's important to me, maybe you could try doing more than nodding at me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

do _you_ miss _me_? or am i just chasing my own tail here?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 30, 2014)

Death. That's bothering me.


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 30, 2014)

Omfg my supervisor is a total **** she thinks she can do whatever she wants and expect me to pick up her mess. Uhm hello a little warning would be nice ahead of time. Don't expect me to be there to do your work. 
**** need a better job


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 30, 2014)

It's my anniversary; I've been looking forward to it for ages and have been working really hard on his gifts.
Why aren't I excited anymore? It doesn't help I'm starting to feel distant/numb along with a depressive low instead of a manic and it's making me panic and I'm taking it to the: "What if you're not excited because you don't love him like you think you do? What if it doesn't last? Etc." It wasn't like this a couple days ago. Now I just feel scared and dumb because I don't know what to do with all of this.

In the 4 years of us being together, when did I turn into a broken machine of a human that can't even process basic emotions or thoughts or past experiences? I'm so messed up and I'mma ruin today. I'mma ruin everything.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219807-Do-you-fear-death


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2014)

it used to be only sometimes i'd wake up with stiff shoulders but now it's ALL the time. I need a new job.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Must finish advanced functions worksheet ; n ;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

So when America barges into a country, it's FREEDUMB but when any other country does the exact same thing it's WHAT NO BAD. 

Get out of my face.


----------



## f11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Spoiled brats not caring about education and thinking everything is gonna be "alright" in life.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Spoiled brats not caring about education and thinking everything is gonna be "alright" in life.



Hear, hear. 

Mum & Dad can't pay for all their **** forever.


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 30, 2014)

The church I had hoped to get married in is closing its doors November 3rd. Its one of the oldest churches in the country and can't afford the 10 Million dollar restoration. Now my university doesn't have a campus ministry. Times, they are a-changin'


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 30, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Spoiled brats not caring about education and thinking everything is gonna be "alright" in life.



lol did you just come from the "How can I earn money?" thread


----------



## Improv (Aug 30, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Spoiled brats not caring about education and thinking everything is gonna be "alright" in life.



preach


----------



## Cudon (Aug 30, 2014)

Internet is my life but my parents really dont want to support it. Alcohol is always the priority. ''I'll stop smoking soon'' shes been saying it for a year now. My dad has ALS I wonder when he will die. My mother forces me to update her facebook. I should stop eating so much sweets, slowly getting chubby. I should probably teach myself programming to have it easier with computer science classes but  I can't be arsed


----------



## Imitation (Aug 30, 2014)

My nephew has a disease and has to stay in hospital for an extra five days...


----------



## Beachland (Aug 30, 2014)

As usual, I have a headache. Sometimes it feels like they'll never stop.

On a more trivial note, I'm annoyed that all the things I have to look forward to are happening in November, it seems so far away.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

hnnnn all these ****ing kids. 

i hate you.

get off my lawn.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

passive aggression gets on my nerves sometimes. :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beachland said:


> As usual, I have a headache. Sometimes it feels like they'll never stop.
> 
> On a more trivial note, I'm annoyed that all the things I have to look forward to are happening in November, it seems so far away.



feel better soon.


----------



## cinny (Aug 30, 2014)

just rly hungry
and have this huge headache


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm convinced I must have some kind of social anxiety or something, I love my friends to death but I just told one of them I couldn't hang out, all because I got really nervous all of a sudden for no reason

I want to calm down and watch some tv or something, but I feel kinda guilty because I could've been having a great time with a friend instead :/


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 31, 2014)

i think i need to go back to therapy, but i'm only allowed 8 free sessions with psych services per academic year at my college >__> i used up all 8 sessions in one quarter, and while it helped a little bit and i'll be eligible for another 8 sessions starting in the fall, i feel like i need something more long term. i have a lot of issues that can't be solved in 8 50-minute sessions, but i can't afford a "real" therapist either. i dread even bringing it up to my parents because they'll just brush me off and say things like "you don't need therapy," "it's all mindset," "you just need to have a positive attitude," etc.

ugh


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

Sitting here like "maybe God hates me and I'm probably definitely going to hell."


----------



## cinny (Aug 31, 2014)

I ate so much I feel like I'm about to explodeeeeeee
kinda annoyed whenever we argue over stuff
like it doesn't feel like arguing/fighting, feels like we are just yelling out words at each other !!@@


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

i'm such a *****. 

STOP TOUCHING MY THINGS. THEY ARE MY THINGS. IF YOU WANT THEM, ASK. OTHERWISE, CUT IT OUT.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Saylor said:


> passive aggression gets on my nerves sometimes. :x
> .


Yeah - mine too.

Also I have no idea what my research topic should be for school. RIP


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I'm convinced I must have some kind of social anxiety or something, I love my friends to death but I just told one of them I couldn't hang out, all because I got really nervous all of a sudden for no reason
> 
> I want to calm down and watch some tv or something, but I feel kinda guilty because I could've been having a great time with a friend instead :/



Maybe you're just an introvert and prefer a nice, quiet environment to be in...?

Anyway, my dream address keeps changing and its annoying the **** out of me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> My nephew has a disease and has to stay in hospital for an extra five days...



I hope everything works out okay for him.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope everything works out okay for him.



Thank you
I'm gonna go see him for the first time tomorrow!


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 31, 2014)

My dad just bought me a notebook for college. I don't wanna go


----------



## CuteKatie (Aug 31, 2014)

My sister >.<


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 31, 2014)

I have the hiccups again, and I can't seem to get rid of them.

_WHY ME??_ ; - ;


----------



## KingofHearts (Aug 31, 2014)

My bae broke up with me over a month ago and I'm still not over it.

;_;


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Maybe you're just an introvert and prefer a nice, quiet environment to be in...?



Sure, but I need to go out with my friends and do something other than just sit inside, you know?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

I sprinted past three stops to catch a tram because the tram driver is a douche and closed the door on me 
and now my ankle hurts..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I am probably a little depraved. Sorry.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 31, 2014)

Hormones are an ass to deal with.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Sure, but I need to go out with my friends and do something other than just sit inside, you know?



I guess


----------



## nekosync (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate spending time with my dad.

He nitpicks everything I do, and he yells at me whenever I make the smallest of mistakes. I feel generally nervous around him - it's like he's not a family member to me, more like a bully that I have to deal with. 

He has beaten me in the past for small reasons, too.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

The pizza isnt here yet.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 31, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I hate spending time with my dad.
> 
> He nitpicks everything I do, and he yells at me whenever I make the smallest of mistakes. I feel generally nervous around him - it's like he's not a family member to me, more like a bully that I have to deal with.
> 
> He has beaten me in the past for small reasons, too.



Ugh, same. My mom used humiliate and beat the **** out of me when I was a kid, now she just shouts at the top of her lungs. Life with her is a cycle of anger, sadness, apologies and repeat

She's the only family I have, so it sucks that we fight so much. It seems fighting has to happen a lot in my bloodline.

We're just a bunch of angry, troubled people :'^((( how sad


----------



## nekosync (Aug 31, 2014)

00176 said:


> Ugh, same. My mom used humiliate and beat the **** out of me when I was a kid, now she just shouts at the top of her lungs. Life with her is a cycle of anger, sadness, apologies and repeat
> 
> She's the only family I have, so it sucks that we fight so much. It seems fighting has to happen a lot in my bloodline.
> 
> We're just a bunch of angry, troubled people :'^((( how sad


I'm really sorry about that. I hope things can change for you in the future.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 31, 2014)

All I wanna do today is sleep but the bed...it's too far...


----------



## 00176 (Aug 31, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'm really sorry about that. I hope things can change for you in the future.



Once I'm able to move out, sure. But until that day I'll just have to shut myself out from her. I think that would be the best for us anyway, aha. The same goes for you, too. I hope you can live happily enough without your father bothering you, it's hard to deal with it after so long


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 31, 2014)

I was stupid and didn't sleep when I got the chance..

Now I keep dozing off and really regret not lying down when I could have. Dx


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

School starts in 2 days, and I have the worst timestable imaginable.


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Aug 31, 2014)

players in the uk not caring about the different time zones and keeping american players awake all night for a villager


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Moon Dreamer said:


> players in the uk not caring about the different time zones and keeping american players awake all night for a villager



I don't live in the UK, thank you very much.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2014)

Omg

Passive aggression will only get us so far in life, it seems.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 31, 2014)

I cant believe no one noticed my selfie or replied... it makes me very insecure about myself even a small comment would of helped *heavy sigh* v n v no wonder I don't have a boyfriend


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

Moon Dreamer said:


> players in the uk not caring about the different time zones and keeping american players awake all night for a villager



apart from the fact the the uk is a few hours ahead of America..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hipster said:


> I cant believe no one noticed my selfie or replied... it makes me very insecure about myself even a small comment would of helped *heavy sigh* v n v no wonder I don't have a boyfriend



At least you have the courage to be able to put a picture up..
Anyways you have very nice eyes if you dont mind me saying..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't been able to go to sleep until like 5:30 am for the past few days.. ._.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I just want someone to take me and hug me. I really just- ugh.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 31, 2014)

Eye itching really bad because allergies.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I just want someone to take me and hug me. I really just- ugh.



*Hug*


----------



## Improv (Sep 1, 2014)

tonight actually kind of sucks a lot


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing in particular I guess...just some internal struggles and confusion and such.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm a letdown.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 1, 2014)

I have to go back to the hospital... ;w;


----------



## Caius (Sep 1, 2014)

Spoiler: TMI Update



I have to make an appt this morning to go see an OBGYN about surgically removing an abscessed cyst and for sanitary reasons installing a catheter. I had to miss work today, at a job I've had for less than a week, and there's no way I can do my job on these pain meds or in the amount of pain I'm still in. I mean, it's bad. The cyst twisted around my blood vessels and if they cut into it to drain the thing, they'll hit a vein. 

I'm honestly terrified. I really don't want a knife on my ladybits. I'm scared of how much this is going to hurt, or how it's going to effect my job performance. I have support from my fiance and my father (from afar) but it's still a traumatizing experience. I was also notified it's going to keep filling up and swelling, and doing it over and over. To put it in perspective, it's very close to a selective bit of sensitive anatomy under the skin in the vagina. I can feel it when I sit, stand, move, breathe, and it's not pleasant. I'm in agony, and apparently I will be forever. 

If the removal goes wrong, I could lose feeling down there forever. There's no corrective surgery for nerve endings. As much as that will be a damper on my relationship, part of me hopes it happens so I don't have to feel this or deal with it anymore. I just don't care and want this to be over.



Told you it was TMI. Don't look unless you have no issues with ladybits.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Sep 1, 2014)

I start going to a community college for the first time ever in four hours, in which I'll be moving into the residence there since it isn't close to home, and I'm absolutely terrified. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm about to ring up student finance with like 3 problems and i am terrified. I can't ring people up, it's so scary. Pray for me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

School starts tomorrow.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going to training for my new job tomorrow and I have to be there by 8:20 AM D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 1, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry.  I really hope everything turns out okay for you; that sounds like an awful position to be in.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I cringed a bit in my seat.

That sounds terrible. I seriously cannot imagine how horrified I'd be if I was in that position (since I'm a big baby.). Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

My parents, I'm so sick and tired of them putting me down and telling me I'm useless, childish and worthless. I honestly don't need this right now, it's obvious they prefer my brother. I'm so tired of this.


----------



## Vinathi (Sep 1, 2014)

School.

AP classes + precalc + job. I'm gonna die. Math is my weakness.


----------



## Blood (Sep 1, 2014)

i gave 100 tbt for a golden rod and a golden net and it's been what like.. a week or more maybe and i havent gotten my part of the trade! im furious and want my items or my tbt.. the person hasnt been online for like 6 days. will it be possible to get my tbt back?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 1, 2014)

After months of telling my parents what's been going on with me, keeping them up-to-date with everything that's changing regarding my condition and perspective on life, I'm told they have no idea what's wrong with me and why I don't sleep well. So now they've decided to put a curfew on the internet because obviously the problem is that I do stuff online, and not the copious amounts of nightmares and night terrors I've had for several years.

They tell me that it's not punishment but them trying to help me by allowing me to sleep better. I've told them that all they're doing is making it worse, because when I wake up in such a state I can go online and there's people I can talk to so I can calm down and go back to sleep.

I'm 26, have been unable to find a new job for over a year and with the amount of money I get from my current job I can't even pay rent for the smallest of houses available here. And now I have to deal with this kind of bull****.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!! I'm sorry to hear that...I REALLY hope all goes well for you, my condolences!!


Uxie said:


> My parents, I'm so sick and tired of them putting me down and telling me I'm useless, childish and worthless. I honestly don't need this right now, it's obvious they prefer my brother. I'm so tired of this.


I have parent issues myself(mostly dealing w/ my mom and her****ing LIES!!! Ugh..~


Reindeer said:


> After months of telling my parents what's been going on with me, keeping them up-to-date with everything that's changing regarding my condition and perspective on life, I'm told they have no idea what's wrong with me and why I don't sleep well. So now they've decided to put a curfew on the internet because obviously the problem is that I do stuff online, and not the copious amounts of nightmares and night terrors I've had for several years.
> 
> They tell me that it's not punishment but them trying to help me by allowing me to sleep better. I've told them that all they're doing is making it worse, because when I wake up in such a state I can go online and there's people I can talk to so I can calm down and go back to sleep.
> 
> I'm 26, have been unable to find a new job for over a year and with the amount of money I get from my current job I can't even pay rent for the smallest of houses available here. And now I have to deal with this kind of bull****.


Sounds rough man.  Have you considered getting a 'script for Ambien/zolpidem or trazodone? Those might help!


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

I ate waayyy too much.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 1, 2014)

I spent the whole 3-day weekend by being sick with a terrible cold. x_x


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to find an appartment but I was mistaken in being put in front of the waiting list, so yeah...

Turns out I have probably a long wait ahead of me, which I can`t afford to. So I think I should proof to them that I`m cuckoo.

That won't take me long, so I guess I`m unbothered.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I have parent issues myself(mostly dealing w/ my mom and her****ing LIES!!! Ugh..~



My mum lies too, mainly to my dad about our conversation. I'm just really annoyed because it's kinda like my dream to fence for team GB and I work really hard for it everyday but apparently I don't do enough work and im going to fail anyway so I shouldnt even try.


----------



## MrPicklez (Sep 1, 2014)

College and certain people I used to consider my friends. Bunch of drama tbh.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> College and certain people I used to consider my friends. Bunch of drama tbh.


Same, - the college part


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

Plot-resetting, they keep plotting in the same place


----------



## patoots (Sep 1, 2014)

School starting tomorrow and me being nervous. ;-;


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

The dead spider I just found behind my Hyrule Historia ;_;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 1, 2014)

patoots said:


> School starting tomorrow and me being nervous. ;-;



ACK school starts the day after tomorrow for me, and I'm freaking out. Mainly because i've been so lazy all summer.


----------



## patoots (Sep 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> ACK school starts the day after tomorrow for me, and I'm freaking out. Mainly because i've been so lazy all summer.


 Uggggh, good luck! What grade are you going to be in?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> ACK school starts the day after tomorrow for me, and I'm freaking out. Mainly because i've been so lazy all summer.



Same here!
Although im not freaking out but probably should be


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

My father. He is the only family I have,. I am the only family he has. But he is such an unloving, unsympathetic ***hole. He doesn't know how to be a father. He doesn't know how to express love to his daughter. He doesn't care about what I study in school, or care to financially support my academic pursuits. I am a model child (I like to think). I have never smoked or done drugs. I have great grades in school. Never been in trouble with the law. He has every reason to be proud of me. But he acknowledges he is ignorant and that he likes it that way. I am a first generation university student and so he doesn't understand how university works. I tried explaining to him today over the phone that my timetable had to change a bit and he got all up in my face about it. Big deal - he doesn't know how university works. He has never stepped foot in a university. I can't believe him sometimes. He makes me feel utterly worthless and unloved. I feel like if I killed myself he wouldn't care or think something ignorant like that it was over selfish reasons. He doesn't understand my mental illness. He doesn't understand anything. He just judges and criticizes. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't get into my school google docs account and it has important work/ college essays/ etc. saved to it. I can't get the password reset either since it's actually run by the school, and there aren't any emails attached to it.


----------



## Improv (Sep 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My father. He is the only family I have,. I am the only family he has. But he is such an unloving, unsympathetic ***hole. He doesn't know how to be a father. He doesn't know how to express love to his daughter. He doesn't care about what I study in school, or care to financially support my academic pursuits. I am a model child (I like to think). I have never smoked or done drugs. I have great grades in school. Never been in trouble with the law. He has every reason to be proud of me. But he acknowledges he is ignorant and that he likes it that way. I am a first generation university student and so he doesn't understand how university works. I tried explaining to him today over the phone that my timetable had to change a bit and he got all up in my face about it. Big deal - he doesn't know how university works. He has never stepped foot in a university. I can't believe him sometimes. He makes me feel utterly worthless and unloved. I feel like if I killed myself he wouldn't care or think something ignorant like that it was over selfish reasons. He doesn't understand my mental illness. He doesn't understand anything. He just judges and criticizes. I can't take it anymore.




my dad likes to blame our family's financial state on me because i "waste too much on school". my father, also, does not care about any of my classes or grades. basically the only words he says to me are "hi" when he gets home and "night" when he goes to sleep.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

Improv said:


> my dad likes to blame our family's financial state on me because i "waste too much on school". my father, also, does not care about any of my classes or grades. basically the only words he says to me are "hi" when he gets home and "night" when he goes to sleep.



WHAT A JERK!
I am sorry, but there are few things in this world more precious than education.... 
I hear you, and I sympathize with you. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Improv (Sep 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> WHAT A JERK!
> I am sorry, but there are few things in this world more precious than education....
> I hear you, and I sympathize with you. Thanks for your response.



i just feel like what you're going through is going to happen to me some day and i cannot stand to see anyone suffer like this ):


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

going back to school tomorrow...


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel like **** right now.

Ate walnuts in a granola bar earlier which I'm allergic to. Now I feel like I'm gonna throw up and my head hurts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> going back to school tomorrow...



Me too!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My father. He is the only family I have,. I am the only family he has. But he is such an unloving, unsympathetic ***hole. He doesn't know how to be a father. He doesn't know how to express love to his daughter. He doesn't care about what I study in school, or care to financially support my academic pursuits. I am a model child (I like to think). I have never smoked or done drugs. I have great grades in school. Never been in trouble with the law. He has every reason to be proud of me. But he acknowledges he is ignorant and that he likes it that way. I am a first generation university student and so he doesn't understand how university works. I tried explaining to him today over the phone that my timetable had to change a bit and he got all up in my face about it. Big deal - he doesn't know how university works. He has never stepped foot in a university. I can't believe him sometimes. He makes me feel utterly worthless and unloved. I feel like if I killed myself he wouldn't care or think something ignorant like that it was over selfish reasons. He doesn't understand my mental illness. He doesn't understand anything. He just judges and criticizes. I can't take it anymore.



I understand how you feel. My mother and father have been divorced for about 12 years and he doesn't pay my mother any child support and she is finally taking him to court. He doesn't care if I have school clothes, which my mother's boyfriend paid for since she couldn't afford to buy 2 girls clothes. He never talks to us, he's on our health care which MY MOTHER pays for, he doesn't even pay for our cell phones so we have no way to communicate with anybody if we were in trouble. I've never done drugs and everything, he used to be there for us but now it's like he doesn't exist. He's so selfish.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

Improv said:


> i just feel like what you're going through is going to happen to me some day and i cannot stand to see anyone suffer like this ):



I hope you don't wind up in my position. My father is stubborn, and my mother's death only hardened him. His drinking doesn't help either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> I understand how you feel. My mother and father have been divorced for about 12 years and he doesn't pay my mother any child support and she is finally taking him to court. He doesn't care if I have school clothes, which my mother's boyfriend paid for since she couldn't afford to buy 2 girls clothes. He never talks to us, he's on our health care which MY MOTHER pays for, he doesn't even pay for our cell phones so we have no way to communicate with anybody if we were in trouble. I've never done drugs and everything, he used to be there for us but now it's like he doesn't exist. He's so selfish.



I am sorry to hear that. My Dad is fairly well off. He has a supped up car and a half-million dollar house. He has a girlfriend that he spends all his money on and he has made it perfectly clear that he has room for only one woman in his life and he chose her over me. Probably because he gets nothing out of loving me. Because he is selfish. At least loving her gets him something in return. Me, I am just an expense. A cost. Before he started dating, him and I started to bond a bit. He used to tell me he loved me. His girlfriend has the same name as me, so since he started dating her he stopped saying "I love you" to me because saying it to both of us sounds weird.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 1, 2014)

i dont think shes going to look at the picture.
that breaks my heart.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

fatigueee


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I hope you don't wind up in my position. My father is stubborn, and my mother's death only hardened him. His drinking doesn't help either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep, my dad _seems_ like he can't pay for things but behind our backs he is buying a motorcycle and 2 new apartments and $100,000 piece of land to begin a business. All because he is getting some money from his mother selling her house because she's going to move in with her daughter. _SEL. FISH._


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 1, 2014)

Big Brother US is bothering me right now. I don't usually care about it much, and just watch it for fun and sometimes boredom. However, this year BB has been absolutely terrible. It's clear that BB wants Frankie to stay in the house, despite the fact that America wants him out badly. I knew BB was scripted the moment they allowed Caleb to sit out instead of actually throwing the competition. I'm not stupid BB. I know that Frankie actually got an advantage over the other team for playing by himself. No matter how much you try to shove down my throat that he's so great because he won by himself. Only reason he stayed was because he played alone. In that specific competition, one dude controlling it was better than 2 trying to work together as a team to control the ball.
I will no longer watch BB. Donny is out and he was the only person I actually wanted to win. Derrick is alright but I have a feeling he'll get the boot as well. The other people are absolutely disgusting and don't deserve to win. Nicole was the only one with any balls in that house, but let's be real here, she's gonna be booted out this week. No shock there.
I knew BB was going to be a waste of time. I still watched it anyways >.< I know the whole thing is scripted, but I liked the illusion that it wasn't. Nowadays they don't even try to lie to me anymore.

~Argh, rant over. I need to stop getting mad about trivial, unimportant things.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yep, my dad _seems_ like he can't pay for things but behind our backs he is buying a motorcycle and 2 new apartments and $100,000 piece of land to begin a business. All because he is getting some money from his mother selling her house because she's going to move in with her daughter. _SEL. FISH._



I hear ya.... :S *hug*


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

just life in general right now.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2014)

My piles of unfinished homework. ;-;


----------



## cinny (Sep 1, 2014)

My moood is so jumpy today, like I'm mostly happy but I just get rly paranoid over something little.
and my knee hurts sooooo much since I bruised it. aaah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 2, 2014)

patoots said:


> Uggggh, good luck! What grade are you going to be in?



11th, which is sorta exciting, because high school is close to being over. But still...school...why


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

i've been so stressed lately and the dumbest thing pushed me over the edge today and all i wanna do is cry


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 2, 2014)

Teacher's strike still hasn't been resolved. Probably won't be starting school until October, if we're lucky.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 2, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Teacher's strike still hasn't been resolved. Probably won't be starting school until October, if we're lucky.



This is kinda dumb, but do they post pone your summer vacation if you start school way later? I can imagine feeling incredibly frustrated then


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 2, 2014)

I get really hella anxious about doing things I'm good at?!?!

People literally praise me nonstop and I just- I still get so nervous. 




Mayor Leaf said:


> i've been so stressed lately and the dumbest thing pushed me over the edge today and all i wanna do is cry



Have a this:


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 2, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> This is kinda dumb, but do they post pone your summer vacation if you start school way later? I can imagine feeling incredibly frustrated then



They're probably going to end up cutting a month out of our vacation, but the thing that's pissing me off is that the government isn't budging and they haven't mandated education for the grade 11's & 12's. My friend's graduating this year, and the whole things driving her insane. She's worked really hard to get the high marks that she does, and this whole thing is really screwing her over.


----------



## Xanarcah (Sep 2, 2014)

Irritated with my wishy washy coworker. 

At first he's SUPER OVER THE TOP gung-ho about something. EXTREMELY EXCITED YES YES YES GONNA DO EEEEEVVVVEEERRRYYYYTTTHHHIIINNGGGGG RIGHT NOOOOOWWWWWWWW

And then he's all "no, I want to wait a year before I do anything fun". The "deadline" for when he can start enjoying life is apparently in January. And then that leads into "Oh I don't have the money (now, the first of September) for this thing that's in (the very end of) March". Cue other excuses about how 

But you said you paid off your new PS4 in like, 3 weeks just from tips! 

Stop getting my hopes up that you are actually planning on joining in on the fun. .-.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 2, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I get really hella anxious about doing things I'm good at?!?!
> 
> People literally praise me nonstop and I just- I still get so nervous.
> 
> ...



<3~


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 2, 2014)

The right hinge on my 3DS is all cracked and I'm constantly on edge in case it brakes :'(


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't wake up today x_x I read that kitten video as a "Den of Killers" .. needless to say it was a lot more soothing than I expected. I was wishing there was some kittens in the house just yesterday. lol


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 2, 2014)

Zit on my chin ewwwwww.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so mad that my sister keeps taking my stuff. I'm missing $5, ear phones (ones I payed with my money, and not askng my parents to get me one), clothes, etc. Those $5 were for school and not for spending money, and I NEEDED them TODAY. How selfish -.-


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Taco Bell made some crappy food today. bad lunch


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 2, 2014)

I am not looking forward to school starting tomorrow, blah, I'm pretty miserable actually.


----------



## Caius (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler: TMI Update #3



I may have Vulvar Cancer. The OBGYN won't see me because of insurance, the hospital won't remove it, I'm pretty much stuck and my health has once again gone downhill and won't come back up. I've got bloody discharge, burning, and a lot of swelling. I've also been unable to keep any kind of food down for two days. I'm extremely hungry.. and can't even drink water to fill me up. 

I'm constantly tired, can't sleep, and have been laying on my side for the last three hours crying because everything's going downhill and there's nothing I can do to stop it. This stupid cyst has given me the symptoms for both Ulcers and Chrons disease, two things I do not have, apparently. 

I really can't do this anymore.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm behind on messages with some of you guys that are actually really important and I feel bad.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Sep 2, 2014)

I greatly miss being home. I don't want to live in a dorm at all.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 2, 2014)

My self-confidence issues got worse and now I'm starting to have panic attacks. Maybe being friends with my ex isn't a good idea...


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear that.  I have a cervical cyst that crops up every once in a while. Nothing compared to what you're going through though. *hug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm behind on messages with some of you guys that are actually really important and I feel bad.



Am I one of them? Don't worry about it! You wrote back! Don't stress! WE all have our own things going on....


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

i cant stop sneezing


----------



## Improv (Sep 2, 2014)

i thought i'd get milk for a change for lunch today and after i pay for it i notice the goddamn thing is a week expired


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 2, 2014)

Improv said:


> i thought i'd get milk for a change for lunch today and after i pay for it i notice the goddamn thing is a week expired



Oh. Fun. :S


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jc I'm so sorry to hear this. I've never actually spoken to you before so it feels a bit awkward to look into your life like this but no one deserves to endure that kind of pain. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and I hope something improves for you, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 2, 2014)

I have an ear infection. It's quite painful, I just want to finish work and go home aahh. ;c


----------



## Geoni (Sep 2, 2014)

My eyesight feels like it has been worsening lately.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 2, 2014)

lol im upset

im p sure id be a much better everything if i didnt have feelings tbh can i surgically remove my feelings??? i mean im already kinda close

put up with this constant goddamn acedia

all of my thoughts are v selfish and like i know theyre selfish so i dont express them or act accordig to them and it makes me wonder does just having the thoughts make me a selfish person or does expressing them???

whatever

i need to be more active on this damn forum apologies to my fans *;

im upseT

annunciates grumbling in a way that would please my 1st grade teacher

what a ***** ill mumble if i ****ing want to

mumbles grumbles sounds really cute lol

so i guess whats bothering me is the usual


----------



## Emily (Sep 2, 2014)

going back to school thursday i dont want to be stuck with *****es again


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my ****ing god. 

I really hope you get this sorted out, because that sounds _terrible_. Seriously keeping you in my thoughts. ; -;


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 2, 2014)

Im start tearing for no reason :c...


----------



## Caius (Sep 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Im start tearing for no reason :c...



Tearing as in tearing-up in your eyes? If it's not emotions, then you should probably check the pollen count in your area for allergens. You'd be surprised what can trigger it. I had a cotton allergy for years. If it's emotions... well.. that happens. Find a good vent, nothing is more valuable than someone you can talk to.



Dad said:


> My eyesight feels like it has been worsening lately.



I'd see an optomologist. If your eyesight is getting bad quickly, then there's a good chance you have an astigmatism. If you can't afford one, try and use some reading glasses from a drug store (if it's near-sighted) and hopefully that will help out a bit. Make sure to get plenty of rest, and maybe try eye drops if it's an eye-based lubrication issue.



seigakaku said:


> My self-confidence issues got worse and now I'm starting to have panic attacks. Maybe being friends with my ex isn't a good idea...



Distance yourself from what you believe to be the issue is. Work your confidence up again, and don't let life hit you like that. Anxiety is rough, most of my really good friends suffer from it, but it isn't all bad. Do something for you that makes _you_ feel good.



KiloPatches said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.  I have a cervical cyst that crops up every once in a while. Nothing compared to what you're going through though. *hug*



Thank you for the support.



dulcet said:


> i cant stop sneezing



Blow your nose. If worst comes to worst, there may be pollen or dust stuck in your nasal cavity. It will hurt, but suck water up through your nose to loosen it, or swab with a Q-tip. 



Eldin said:


> I have an ear infection. It's quite painful, I just want to finish work and go home aahh. ;c



Hydrogen peroxide. Lay on your side, and pour some in your ear. Wad up a cotton ball and stuff it in your ear. You're going to want to lay on your side with your ear up for ten minutes, then roll over and allow the infection to drain into the cotton ball. It will reduce swelling in the ear, and pull the infection out quickly. It may be a quick solution to your pain. Give it a try. I grew up with ear infections to the point of having so much scar tissue in one ear my hearing is compromised. 



Zane said:


> jc I'm so sorry to hear this. I've never actually spoken to you before so it feels a bit awkward to look into your life like this but no one deserves to endure that kind of pain. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and I hope something improves for you, sooner rather than later.



Thank you for the support.



Liquid Ocelot said:


> Oh my ****ing god.
> 
> I really hope you get this sorted out, because that sounds _terrible_. Seriously keeping you in my thoughts. ; -;



Thank you for the support.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Tearing as in tearing-up in your eyes? If it's not emotions, then you should probably check the pollen count in your area for allergens. You'd be surprised what can trigger it. I had a cotton allergy for years. If it's emotions... well.. that happens. Find a good vent, nothing is more valuable than someone you can talk to.




Well, I geuss I got a reason, well not one but many reasons.But I might shouldnt really bring up all to much because so many things are private. You see... Im constantly scared, of everything in general. Tomorrow it will be the first day I will study again, I have to get it done over again because I failed school because of depression. So I do feel very nervous. I moslty are able to vent, my babe though haven't comming home yet and after all Jeanette lives in another country. I am not able to protect them when Im here in sweden. I trust my love, but I do not trust others. I wish already that I could move to america so I can do that. But my school degrees stops me and I have to study for 5-6 years before Im able to move. Im nervois and scared I will fail.


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 2, 2014)

My bf's taking too long to get to my house :/


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 2, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: TMI Update #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-hugs tight- ohhhh i was afraid of this... all i can say without freaking out is im praying for you...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 2, 2014)

I got diagnosed with anorexia today, I guess I saw it coming and I've felt like this for quite some time but tomorrow is my birthday and my birthday means cake. Just thinking about it is making me want to throw up. My mum has made this big giant cake and it's really impressive and I don't want to be rude and not eat it. My family just don't understand how I feel and they wont listen to what I'm saying because they think its stupid and I'm making it up, they made that quite clear.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 2, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I got diagnosed with anorexia today



Oh, darling. I know you're not going through this kind of thing alone. I hope things work out for you, and I know you're young- and I hope your parents can get some of this through their heads, at least.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 2, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Oh, darling. I know you're not going through this kind of thing alone. I hope things work out for you, and I know you're young- and I hope your parents can get some of this through their heads, at least.



Thank you it means a lot. I hope they do too but I'm not going to lie my life is turning into a bit of a train wreck. Im glad to have close friends that care and will try to help me through this.


----------



## Caius (Sep 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -hugs tight- ohhhh i was afraid of this... all i can say without freaking out is im praying for you...



Don't freak out. I'll be fine.



Uxie said:


> I got diagnosed with anorexia today, I guess I saw it coming and I've felt like this for quite some time but tomorrow is my birthday and my birthday means cake. Just thinking about it is making me want to throw up. My mum has made this big giant cake and it's really impressive and I don't want to be rude and not eat it. My family just don't understand how I feel and they wont listen to what I'm saying because they think its stupid and I'm making it up, they made that quite clear.



You need to be clear on your issue. Very, very clear. There are a few members here diagnosed with that or a similar issue that you can talk to. Honestly, it comes down to a psychological repugnance to food. Change your diet. At least try that much. Make stuff on your own to see if you can break the chain going through your head. 



Reenhard said:


> Well, I geuss I got a reason, well not one but many reasons.But I might shouldnt really bring up all to much because so many things are private. You see... Im constantly scared, of everything in general. Tomorrow it will be the first day I will study again, I have to get it done over again because I failed school because of depression. So I do feel very nervous. I moslty are able to vent, my babe though haven't comming home yet and after all Jeanette lives in another country. I am not able to protect them when Im here in sweden. I trust my love, but I do not trust others. I wish already that I could move to america so I can do that. But my school degrees stops me and I have to study for 5-6 years before Im able to move. Im nervois and scared I will fail.



Sounds like Anxiety to me. Take things day by day. You can't live off of worry and grief alone. Take a few deep breaths, relax, and soak in the tub. Just anything you can to take your mind off of things. Focus on the 'now' instead of what's so far down the road you can't plan for it.


----------



## Becca617 (Sep 2, 2014)

5 flies flying around in one area.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in love my best friend.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 2, 2014)

^ Why is love bothering you??????


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ^ Why is love bothering you??????



Because she's straight and I haven't told her yet.


----------



## saehanfox (Sep 2, 2014)

The classes I have to take when I go back to school, a lot of science and engineering stuff, not fun. There's one lab that takes 4 hours.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 2, 2014)

i honestly just hate everyone and everything right now.


----------



## puppy (Sep 2, 2014)

people who cant be "funny" without being offensive and/or vulgar bother me. someone at lunch was getting on my last nerves and i had to restrain myself from asking him to be a disgusting human being at a different table


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 2, 2014)

My anxiety, obsessive racing thoughts, and repressed memories make me doubt who I am on a daily basis.
That's scary... Not knowing who you are and doubting your whole life.


----------



## Nage (Sep 2, 2014)

why do people who host giveaways never give out the prizes cuz im like subscribed to like 5 and i won like 1 and they never gave me my prize yet but i see them posting and its just like ... ???? yo wats going on


........... and its like past the end date for a couple already. gggggg smh


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 3, 2014)

I should have gotten contacts while I was at the eye doc. I look so much better without glasses! But I didn't know because I can't see myself without them. Derp.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

My stomach hurts after that terrible Taco Bell I had earlier for lunch


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 3, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Sounds like Anxiety to me. Take things day by day. You can't live off of worry and grief alone. Take a few deep breaths, relax, and soak in the tub. Just anything you can to take your mind off of things. Focus on the 'now' instead of what's so far down the road you can't plan for it.



Yeah, I rarely getting anxiety this big nowdays, it was way worse before I meet my babe. But there are stuff right now thats its too much for my head, so I can get abit sensetive. I wish alot that I could go to some parents and talk but both my parents are gone though. I wish I could think NOW instead of the future, but I can't help it really. But you are right, I gotta focus on what's importand right now.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, I geuss I got a reason, well not one but many reasons.But I might shouldnt really bring up all to much because so many things are private. You see... Im constantly scared, of everything in general. Tomorrow it will be the first day I will study again, I have to get it done over again because I failed school because of depression. So I do feel very nervous. I moslty are able to vent, my babe though haven't comming home yet and after all Jeanette lives in another country. I am not able to protect them when Im here in sweden. I trust my love, but I do not trust others. I wish already that I could move to america so I can do that. But my school degrees stops me and I have to study for 5-6 years before Im able to move. Im nervois and scared I will fail.



Reen bby ;w; Feel better okay? You can always talk to me <3


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 3, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Reen bby ;w; Feel better okay? You can always talk to me <3



Daw sweetheart, thank you <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Daw sweetheart, thank you <3



<3


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel stressed, dammnit so much housework
I also have a painting that needs finished by the end of the day for my grandparents anniversary and oh my god I'm so stressed it's not good for my health *>:[*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

I go back to school tomorrow and I'm a little bit nervous. And I really don't want to go. At all. I want to just curl up into a ball and cry and hide.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

Having to baby sit my cousins kids when I really don't want to. I'm not getting paid enough to watch them for long periods of time in my apartment that isn't decorated to handle kids.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 3, 2014)

having to deal w/ a stress-induced stomachache. whyyy.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoiler alert for true blood fans ~~~~~~





Bill is dead and I'm still really upset about it


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I go back to school tomorrow and I'm a little bit nervous. And I really don't want to go. At all. I want to just curl up into a ball and cry and hide.




You'll do fine in school. It ain't so bad. Then again I haven't been in school for ages. x.X


----------



## Imitation (Sep 3, 2014)

..?


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 3, 2014)

Its 4am, I cant find my pain killers so im just sitting on the floor crying ha ha


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

Social anxiety.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 3, 2014)

Listened to a song and it has kept me sad for 2 full days now.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 3, 2014)

been cut off by two peopel with no explanation now

i need a big knife , i ncat deal with thsi anymore


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

I can't really handle the fact that I'm being a big wuss and a scared baby today. I shouldn't even be scared or fretting about that. Sorry, dear.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 3, 2014)

Everyone constantly bully's me. I just wanna brake down and cry.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 3, 2014)

That I'm being ignored. :/


----------



## Beachland (Sep 3, 2014)

People saying that they're "against feminism" haha just... no


----------



## Cudon (Sep 3, 2014)

Beachland said:


> People saying that they're "against feminism" haha just... no


Whats wrong with people saying that ? Dont get it. You've made me curious


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

I've had this ****ing crick in my back for like two days now. 

It's like in the one place I can't get to. FFFFF.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 3, 2014)

school starts tomorrow, yes its my senior year, but i'm scared for my classes since I'm still taking challenging courses


----------



## Improv (Sep 3, 2014)

got a haircut and it's way too short


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Some jock-y kid in my science class basically humiliated me in front of my group. Keeping a close eyes on him, but I already know that the "anti-bully" programs are total crap at my school.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

im super cold rn


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 3, 2014)

My anxiety is super bad today. I don't like being here.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 3, 2014)

my ex somehow hacked into my Facebook and read a message I sent to my friend, in which I joked about my ex.
he's now texting me and calling me saying i'm horrible for joking about him behind his back, and says that I've made him suicidal again.
This... is why you are an ex.


----------



## DesertSunflower (Sep 3, 2014)

It has been raining all blasted day. I need sunshine like people need food and water, and I feel like I'm withering without it.


----------



## n64king (Sep 3, 2014)

tumblr doesn't work on my computer


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 3, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my ex somehow hacked into my Facebook and read a message I sent to my friend, in which I joked about my ex.
> he's now texting me and calling me saying i'm horrible for joking about him behind his back, and says that I've made him suicidal again.
> This... is why you are an ex.



Jesus Christ, you should block his ass. What a disgusting person.


----------



## Snype (Sep 3, 2014)

School. It is my last year and I am worried.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 3, 2014)

..?


----------



## Improv (Sep 3, 2014)

aaaaand now a presentation for psychology tomorrow. hooray for humiliation.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Sep 3, 2014)

The college is blocking ports needed for me to play games online on Steam. Kind of typical, but still. I just want to play video games with my friends. ;_;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

/barfs


----------



## Byebi (Sep 4, 2014)

I should be able to juggle school work/drawing/gaming and soon work but all I can think about is playing games. I've been dreaming about playing dn every other night...


----------



## dulcet (Sep 4, 2014)

i said something sooooooooooo sTUPID GDI


----------



## azukitan (Sep 4, 2014)

My lack of motivation OTL


----------



## Imitation (Sep 4, 2014)

School starts in 1 hour..


----------



## cocaine (Sep 4, 2014)

my senior year starts tomorrow and it is around 4am where i am. im moving back to my old school and im both terrified and excited to see everyone which sucks bc it makes for some very busy string of thoughts


----------



## unravel (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm always nega.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 4, 2014)

I should stop staring at people they dont like it too much...Even though I mean nothing bad by it


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate packing. D:


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 4, 2014)

just applied for uni lol maybe i'll actually get my life together???


----------



## Fawning (Sep 4, 2014)

I need a wee but my boyfriends brother is talking to us and standing in front of the door and I'm too awkward to ask him to move ;____;


Update: He's moved and I'm now free to wee!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 4, 2014)

I want more coffee but only made enough for one cup. Sigh.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't want to go to class. Ugh. So tired.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 4, 2014)

..?


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2014)

I did that thing you're not supposed to do, where you look at old conversations between you and someone you were close to but aren't anymore and ITS SO UPSETTING UGH I MISS YOU 
why this *thumps head on the desk*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 4, 2014)

I twisted my ankle really bad in the school parking lot and it's killing me.
I have to go back to class in a bit and I can't even walk.


----------



## Improv (Sep 4, 2014)

my school is being knocked down and they're combining it with another high school like 50 miles away so now an even LONGER journey to school in the morning

which means i have to wake up at four in the morning soon gRAAAH


----------



## Fawning (Sep 4, 2014)

Improv said:


> which means i have to wake up at four in the morning soon gRAAAH



oh my god!?!?!? that can't be allowed i mean come on how tired will you be! That is terrible. I hope it goes well or you find a better alternative or something.


----------



## Improv (Sep 4, 2014)

CharlotteAnderson said:


> oh my god!?!?!? that can't be allowed i mean come on how tired will you be! That is terrible. I hope it goes well or you find a better alternative or something.



@_@ i don't get to sleep until 11pm to begin with because of all my homework and club meetings

i might have to transfer to a school in another town because i cannot do 5 hours of sleep every day.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 4, 2014)

Joan Rivers, someone I am very fond of, passed away today...
Though some of her humor and comments were at times offensive and problematic, she made me laugh on many occasion. I'll more or less always remember her as Francine's bubby, which is probably why I'm so upset.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 4, 2014)

My teacher isn't emailing me back and I need the permission number to join his class ugh


----------



## Sumemr (Sep 4, 2014)

letting you go is the single hardest thing i've had to do in my life.
i miss you and i miss talking to you.. 
it's for the best in the long run though. one day.. :')


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2014)

I started a new school year and it sucks...


----------



## n64king (Sep 4, 2014)

The Miiverse won't load.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm waiting for a student finance letter to come in the post and I'm getting so stressed about it I START ON THE 17TH AND I JUST WANT EVERYTHING SORTED BEFORE I START i also want to actually have money again

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am also getting _a lot_ less money than i did last year *sigh*


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 4, 2014)

Empty cage


----------



## Danielle (Sep 4, 2014)

i've had an awful headache for the last 3 days but i can't call off to work to rest because i already won't be able to survive off my next paycheck.


----------



## a potato (Sep 4, 2014)

My friends being total jerks to me over the past few months.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 4, 2014)

After ordering a Balloon Fight NES cart, I received it as defective, which is a shame because I was looking forward to playing my favorite NES game on the actual NES, not through Animal Crossing GCN or my 3DS.


----------



## cinny (Sep 4, 2014)

my dad is trying to contact me after 17 years.
I'm kinda pissed but I feel bad, I dunno.
tooo many reasons zzz


----------



## JJarmon (Sep 4, 2014)

Depression and anxiety is taking a huge toll on me. There's been a lot of stress from fiances and other things lately that I'm surprised I haven't lost my mind. It's been hell for the past few years and I'm not entirely sure why it hasn't been getting better yet although I keep giving it my all. 



cinny said:


> my dad is trying to contact me after 17 years.
> I'm kinda pissed but I feel bad, I dunno.
> tooo many reasons zzz



I understand that feeling. I'm sorry.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been having bad dreams as of late and I want just one night where I have a good dream.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

i wanna be bigger.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel so alone.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 5, 2014)

Spoiler: trigger warning



i could honestly just kill myself right now and seriously no one would notice or care.
i just want to ****ing be done with it.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: trigger warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh pls pls pls pls talk to someone. I know it feels like that, but honestly people aren't everything. Do what you love!!! Soon, you'll find that people will want to surround themselves with you.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 5, 2014)

Already sick and my mom didn't believe me but let me stay home from school anyways.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 5, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> Empty cage



RIP 

I think I'm good at CSGO but I'm not getting enough kills (compared to deaths). Also, there's this IG examination on Saturday ugh.


----------



## JJarmon (Sep 5, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: trigger warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't do it. You need to stay strong.
People would care. You're a beautiful and valuable person inthis world. 
Please talk to someone. Talk to a friend, relative, counselor, phone operator, strangers in person or online...
Stay in there... things will get better, I assure you.


----------



## puppy (Sep 5, 2014)

i need an opportunity to speak to my band director about feminism because im tired of the things he says about girls. like the other day at ban d practice som  guys messed up and  he called  them a "bunch of girls" which isnt even fair because all the girls were doing what they were supposed to do. when me and a few people tried to correc  him and tell him that wasnt an insult he was like "what theyre boys and i called them girls???" He completely missed the point. then after a bit he was  like "you guys are too politically correct" ughhhh gdi


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 5, 2014)

My mum being sad.
My friend being brokenhearted.
Me being tired.
Social anxiety.

Grateful that I'm surviving, but also knowing I can help these problems get better.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 5, 2014)

Well I get a severe amount of ignorance thrown in my way, Even when I'm trying to be friendly.

Either that or everyone is now my Senpai.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 5, 2014)

I have no friends. The things I'm best at are mostly unhelpful and frowned upon. (writing and especially videogames) My anxiety is so bad that I can't drive a car without feeling sick to my stomach. Besides that everything is great!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 5, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> I have no friends. The things I'm best at are mostly unhelpful and frowned upon. (writing and especially videogames) My anxiety is so bad that I can't drive a car without feeling sick to my stomach. Besides that everything is great!




Tut tut tut. 

Don't be like that. I'm guessing you're in high school, but I could be wrong. Doesn't matter. Plenty of people feel the same way you do, and honey- if writing and playing video games were looked down upon, people would hate books and never pick up a video game ever again. 

Writing is not unhelpful. I say this as someone who's literally an English major at their university. We would be nowhere without people to observe the world and write about it- we would be alone if no one chose to write about how they felt- and we would miss so many fantastic things if no one shared their inner world with us. 

Even the greats didn't think they were good enough. My favorite writer wanted everything he'd ever written burned after he died because he thought it was worthless. But it's all so, so much more than that. Other people can see things we can't because we're so busy comparing ourselves to other people, but trust me, if you can write well, people will appreciate it and your talents. 

/excessive hugging


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 5, 2014)

My inability to overcome procrastination. 
My quality of life would be so much better if I stopped putting everything off until the last minute, but I just can't stop.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm getting sick and tired of this, man. Stop doing that, it just ticks me off and it's so offensive when you do that.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 5, 2014)

So annoyed with people.

And everything.

And my sickness.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know quiet little introverted me got to be friends with such outgoing people, but it really hurts to think that I must be such a boring friend for them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Half the people at my school don't know what it's like to be at the bottom of the barrel when being picked on. Our anti-bullying program is literally bullcrap (I've said that many times), because they never do anything about it. Ignorance, ignorance...


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Half the people at my school don't know what it's like to be at the bottom of the barrel when being picked on. Our anti-bullying program is literally bullcrap (I've said that many times), because they never do anything about it. Ignorance, ignorance...



Yeah... most anti-bullying programs are uneffective.
"Respect each other." is literally all they say. Or "We'll look into it." and never reply.
I feel like most teachers don't even care about bullying in the first place.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 5, 2014)

_"If it's by the school and not in the school, it's none of our concern"_
This is what my Sister's old school used to say.
I'm glad it was nearly shut down due to their ignorance to possible injuries/death

I remember when I had to call the police to the school due to some Muslim students being racist to my sister and decided it was fun to throw rocks across the road to possibly hit her, Not even realizing that it could hit a passing by driver and really cause some damage.

Ofcourse, I was hit in the back of the head with a decently sized stone and made it bleed, Made sure that school of hers took some consideration about safety and racism.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

The anti-bullying program at my school was crap too.

They literally said that me getting beat up with severe injuries was "just a little thing" and to "brush it off-you aren't a child anymore."


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 5, 2014)

My student loan funding wasn't released on time (tis week). Which I thought was fine, so I called them. Apparently it won't be released for another 2 and a half weeks. Okay, major inconvenience, but I can deal, right? 

No. I finally got able to register for a course I was on a wait list for (for ages, that I was REALLY looking forward to taking) only to be told I was "financially ineligible to register" - because the funding wasn't released this week and the university hasn't been paid. SO.... MAJOR INCONVENIENCE. I have until 3:40pm EST tomorrow to register for the course and Cashiers isn't open on weekends. So in short, I will be put back to the end of the wait list for unfair reasons (which is currently 14 people in length). I thought this "financially ineligible to register" thing was resolved last month in my communication with Cashiers. But no. They resumed the flag. RIGHT as I could register for my wait list classes.  I may not get into the course, or my other course that I am #5 on the wait list for. I may have to register late. 

All I can do is attend classes and hope for the best, really. But "hoping for the best" isn't my style. I really want to kill myself. FML. 

Also... I had to pay $106 out of pocket for my prescription medication today because my insurance doesn't come through until October. Until them I have to submit receipts for partial reimbursement. Very tedious. I am running out of money. 

ALSO.... I realized the textbook I have for one of my classes is outdated from 2003. The 2014 edition is a custom edition published for the course and can't be found anywhere else and is $200. I can't afford it until my student loans come in. Even then, I may not be able to afford it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 5, 2014)

anti-bullying? doesn't work. bring a pencil to school, so you can stab them in the eyes. staplers if you want.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 5, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Half the people at my school don't know what it's like to be at the bottom of the barrel when being picked on. Our anti-bullying program is literally bullcrap (I've said that many times), because they never do anything about it. Ignorance, ignorance...


The school "approach" to bullying is to let it happen. The way they see it, it's a social ritual that teaches kids to conform to society's rules the hard way. The only reason they even have "anti-bullying programs" is to assuage the concerns of parents, but they will always side with the bully. There will be kids who are unfairly targeted due to factors they have to control over, as far as the schools are concerned they're just casualties.

The best way to stop bullying is to destroy the worst bully's face with the nearest chair. Don't start a fight, just violently incapacitate them. The detention/suspension will be totally worth it, because nobody will ever mess with you again. And if the school tries to victim blame, have your parents threaten to sue 'em.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 5, 2014)

I miss my fiance like crazy. Being separated by a country sucks. It doesn't stop sucking after 4.5 years of doing it. I need a real job, in the field I'm trained in a good at. Which I know I can get. I am a fantastic nurse, patients love me (like people request me when I'm on the unit). I'm so good at my job but whenever I think about being an adult and getting a career I get paralyzed and go "but then being a kid is done. No summers, no meals cooked by mom. Nothing you have known your whole life will be the same". And then I know it's ridiculous, but I panic and stop looking. And then I realize that if I don't get a job I won't get to Nick. 

Also. I have a weird taste in my mouth that won't go away and a bit of creativity block with the signature I'm working on -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh... and that people are actively advocating for violence right now.

Seriously? Violently incapacitate? Stab them in the eye?
They may be bullying you but there is never an excuse for permanently injuring someone. Even lightly injuring someone. Bullying is very wrong but you do you really want to sink to their level or lower? I don't care if you're joking. I don't care if this makes me unpopular or a few people don't like me for saying this. But that makes me sick to my stomach. Just because you feel like your school doesn't care does NOT mean vigilante justice is in order. 

Talk to police. Talk to a councillor. Get someone above the school to force their hand. And if you care so little for the lives of others that you are contemplating this, think of your own life. Trust me it won't just be a suspension. It will be expulsion, potentially police action, and in all likelihood being sent to (at least in my suburban illinois town) the public reform school. It won't be better there. The bullies there will be bigger and meaner.

And if you were "joking" while saying this. That is so far from funny you can't see it from where you are standing.


----------



## Improv (Sep 5, 2014)

i'm just now thinking about my nightmare from last night and it's giving me chills again.

at 4 in the frickity frackity morning i woke up terrified because it was like literally everything around me was the exact same but i was being held at gunpoint and idk it was just scary because like that could seriously happen to me at any point

i think i'm scared of the dark now. and bushes.


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2014)

my neck and shoulders are at it again, I thought they were loosening up lately but I guess not. 8(

also y'all have some violent schools holy crap I think there was like one fight at my high school the whole time I was there.


----------



## Improv (Sep 5, 2014)

also yes ouch why are you guys trying to solve the issue of bullying by bullying?

edit: wow i just keep finding things wrong with me lol okay so recently i've had 

honest thoughts of dropping out of school but i keep telling myself i'll regret it. i know i will, but i still cannot stop the thoughts of dropping out because honest to god it will put an end to nearly half of my problems but i'll never get a decent job and i'll have no money and ugh


----------



## Verde (Sep 5, 2014)

my best friend is pretty deeply depressed, and i can't do anything for her


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 5, 2014)

Improv said:


> also yes ouch why are you guys trying to solve the issue of bullying by bullying?



 * Because it's the only things the bullies understand
 * It's completely fair. 
 * There's no punishment, because if the original bullies can get away with it, then so can the revenger.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 5, 2014)

Bleh.

Just.. bleh. :x


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Verde said:


> my best friend is pretty deeply depressed, and i can't do anything for her


pretty much me right now.
I feel so guilty that all I can do is just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 5, 2014)

Got stung a ton of times by a mosquito last night. Not fun, especially when you're allergic to everything under the sun and swell up horribly :\


----------



## Frosteas (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sick and can't breath ugh :/


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so nervous! Ahh anxiety stomach cramps whyyyyy


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 5, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My student loan funding wasn't released on time (tis week). Which I thought was fine, so I called them. Apparently it won't be released for another 2 and a half weeks. Okay, major inconvenience, but I can deal, right?
> 
> No. I finally got able to register for a course I was on a wait list for (for ages, that I was REALLY looking forward to taking) only to be told I was "financially ineligible to register" - because the funding wasn't released this week and the university hasn't been paid. SO.... MAJOR INCONVENIENCE. I have until 3:40pm EST tomorrow to register for the course and Cashiers isn't open on weekends. So in short, I will be put back to the end of the wait list for unfair reasons (which is currently 14 people in length). I thought this "financially ineligible to register" thing was resolved last month in my communication with Cashiers. But no. They resumed the flag. RIGHT as I could register for my wait list classes.  I may not get into the course, or my other course that I am #5 on the wait list for. I may have to register late.
> 
> ...



UPDATE OF THE ****TINESS:

I got into the #5 on the waitlist class too! But I can't register for that either.... 
I have until 3:40pm EST for the one class and 6:40pm EST tomorrow for the second to register, but I am financially ineligible, and Cashiers is closed on weekends. I even emailed the Dean. What the hell am I supposed to do?!?! My only choice is to be bumped to the bottom of the wait list again and regidter late if I can even get back in to the courses if enough people drop by the drop date. I can only hope. This isn't fair.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

My indecisiveness, my nervousness.

People....Who don't capitalize their I's and letters that need to be capitalized.

Oh and...WORDS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frosteas said:


> I'm sick and can't breath ugh :/



Hope you get better! I was sick last week.


----------



## unravel (Sep 5, 2014)

Tuesday: someone has been called in the office - my hand really cold and they told me to calm down (I never likegoing to office because its scary as hell)

Friday: Results in team, last week the teacher called me to the office and recommend me to join the club so I sign and shiz. Now I'm in the team and my name was projected in the audi so woow I dunno how I feel since it is my first time joining that club.

Today: Grade results, my parents are away and I don't expect much of my Filipino results (because I'm bad at it) wish me luck. If my grades are higher than last year (I love the results tho) I think I deserve a laptop I guess...


----------



## shinkuzame (Sep 6, 2014)

_I feel a little put off and lonely but due to my lack of ability to speak up for my self I just stay quiet on the matter. Not to mention my anxiety levels have rose over the past few days, but hey. That's life. 

Besides, most are oblivious to how I am feeling most of the time anyway; so good thing I can keep emotions under lock and key or I guess things would be a tad bit worse because I'd drag others into my own mess and neediness. _


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Tuesday: someone has been called in the office - my hand really cold and they told me to calm down (I never likegoing to office because its scary as hell)
> 
> Friday: Results in team, last week the teacher called me to the office and recommend me to join the club so I sign and shiz. Now I'm in the team and my name was projected in the audi so woow I dunno how I feel since it is my first time joining that club.
> 
> Today: Grade results, my parents are away and I don't expect much of my Filipino results (because I'm bad at it) wish me luck. If my grades are higher than last year (I love the results tho) I think I deserve a laptop I guess...



Grades are great so w/e


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 6, 2014)

On Sunday I'm starting a new shift at the thrift shop and I don't want to be alone with a bunch of old people that I can't relate to or a bunch of people my age that are all already friends ;-;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 6, 2014)

Today, I feel like I am waiting patiently to die.


----------



## 00176 (Sep 6, 2014)

i seriously want cookies, but i do not have any cookies


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

My sister took my phone and has friends over. I always feel uncomfortable around most of her friends. Also, one of my old bad habits is starting to become a habit of mine again.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a bad headache right now probably from running a 5k during a thunderstorm last night. smh.


----------



## Improv (Sep 6, 2014)

no sims 4 for mac ):


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

Improv said:


> no sims 4 for mac ):



dude i want that game so bad but its so expensive..


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 6, 2014)

I dived in a last attempt to save a goal during hockey a couple days ago and now I have an AstroTurf burn that is a few layers of skin deep and it's oozing random stuff (it's not puss though which is good). Also I'm pretty sure it's not infected but it's early days. It's pretty gross but at least I saved the goal.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 6, 2014)

my uni still haven't told me whether I have passed into the next year, and freshers week starts on friday.. I KINDA NEED TO KNOW SOON.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 6, 2014)

My dog just farted and it smells really bad. :x I'm also really sleepy but it's too early to sleep hnnnggg


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 6, 2014)

I talked to my Dad over the phone today about helping me pay for my university textbooks because he is rich and I am, well, not. And he was like "well I bet you're not going to do any studying this weekend anywayYou don't need your books now." - **** YOU, DAD! YES I WILL BE DOING STUDYING THIS WEEKEND! EVEN THOUGH YOUR WORDS TODAY HAVE CAUSED CRIPPLING TEARS OF ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION AND FEELINGS OF WORTHLESSNESS AND DESPAIR THAT HAVE MADE IT HARD TO STUDY, I STILL WILL STUDY!!!! OMG! :'(


----------



## Improv (Sep 6, 2014)

- i am very very sick right now
- i have a sht ton of homework to be done and it's saturday evening and i've done none of it
- i have a presentation on monday and i've done no research
- i literally cannot work on homework because my eyes feel like they're about to pop out of my head
- i cannot walk because my muscles ache so much
- i am extremely exhausted and i've done nothing

hel p


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

Youtube has been pissing me off so much lately, I swear.....

And my sister took my phone and so much things she's doing to piss me off UGH JUST STOP IT SERIOUSLY


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 6, 2014)

My dog smells faintly of pee but I can't exactly give her a bath yet because she had one last week. I want to take her to the groomers but I don't like leaving here there for hours on end. I need to find a private one that isn't at Petsmart/Petco. *sigh*


----------



## shinkuzame (Sep 6, 2014)

_I'm tired and cranky--so I guess that's what's bothering me.

Oh, and feeling particularly bored and kinda lonesome.

...god, I'm whiny. _


----------



## dragonair (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: ac rant



if you tell me you're ready to come in and get your dreamie, don't leave me waiting with my gates open for 2 hours.
it has literally been 2 hours, and you already made me wait 8 hours yesterday.
like, i'm fine for waiting a little while, but don't tell me you're ready when you're not.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel sick to my stomach because I was dumb and ate Chinese food.
Chinese food always makes me feel gross why do I do that.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 6, 2014)

I've got a sore throat, a headache and can't sleep..


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

so much schoolwork that's due tomorrow hkahfklfadfa


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm hungry, and Im too lazy to take my car and drive out and get food. <.<


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Tired even though I've already had 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been so tired today and now _I can't sleep_ why this
also I need to rant about something REALLY stupid but nobody to rant to. orz


----------



## cinny (Sep 7, 2014)

o man it is almost sunday.
I need to finish my hw but superrrrr sleepy.
plUS had too much going on these past few weeks, I just hope it gets better.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

Fights, fights, and more fights.

It's too much..


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 7, 2014)

stupid people.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 7, 2014)

I want to go to sleep, but I drank coffee a few hours ago. =[


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

i'm just stupid...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 7, 2014)

People making threads like - "why is Julian popular" "I just understand he sucks "

:/


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Feeling Lonely.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Feeling Lonely.



Know how you feel. >_>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

AHRI.


----------



## Capella (Sep 7, 2014)

it takes me like 20 hours to make a simple post.. cries


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Know how you feel. >_>



+Bored, worst combo ever. >:

AT LEAST SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS ME.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

In the acnl part of the forum, It's just literally the same thread over and over again. Going to acnl is so boring now since I can kind of guess what 50% of the threads are going to be about. "Why is ___ popular?" "I want to restart/should I restart?" "Who's your favorite ___?" "VISIT MY DREAM TOWN *obnoxious lou breathing*" etc. I'm not trying to judge or offend anyone, but it kind of gets boring :l Idk, I guess this is expected for various reasons...


----------



## heichou (Sep 7, 2014)

lack of sleep,, mumbles


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

the above posters username reminds me of the japanese candy hi-chew


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> +Bored, worst combo ever. >:
> 
> AT LEAST SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS ME.



Yep. Been sad all night, bored and lonely is the worst combo ever. Truly is.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yep. Been sad all night, bored and lonely is the worst combo ever. Truly is.



Ah it sucks, the only way to avoid it is too keep your mind distracted or finding something to escape reality with. And I'm currently inbetween that void again, so hopefully it changes.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 7, 2014)

The fact that I have to resort to venting on a private tumblr because I have no one to talk to

I always hear "write down what you're feeling, it'll make you feel so much better!1!" but idk it just makes me feel worse. it causes everything to resurface and then I start feeling overwhelmed/helpless and there's nothing I can do about it. all I can do is wait it out. but it's exhaustiing. I'm exhausted. and I don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 7, 2014)

I just feel really bored and its getting on my nerves and idk what to do ;A;


----------



## doveling (Sep 7, 2014)

whenever i look at someone, i always see logan lerman's face in it.. no idea why ...
too obsessed its starting to bother me Q_Q but he's........


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

poppet said:


> whenever i look at someone, i always see logan lerman's face in it.. no idea why ...
> too obsessed its starting to bother me Q_Q but he's........



You're starting to re-ignite my obsession... ; A;...
You should do what I did: Go watch the Percy Jackson movies. The cringe-worthiness makes me feel so awkward, I can't stand anything involved in them.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 7, 2014)

I aℳ　Ｓo Ｔiℜe?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Watch him in Perks of being a Wallflower, you won't look at him the same way anymore.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Watch him in Perks of being a Wallflower, you won't look at him the same way anymore.



That's one of my favorite books of ALL TIME. I hated the casting. ; A; 
He wasn't too terrible in it, but just paired with Emma Watson, what. x-x
UGH PEOPLE NEED TO STOP RUINING THINGS I LOVE

Edit: And I am suddenly reminded of Avatar: The Last Airbender: The movie. AGhshhdhHSHhh
M. Night Shylamalaladingdong is pretty far up on my hit list.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

He was okay in it... But Emma Watson didnt fit in, I don't even like her at all. And I'm use to seeing Erza being badass in his acting roles, not friendly and outgoing.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Ezra will always be Kevin to me.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> Ezra will always be Kevin to me.



YES, THIS.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

rimu


----------



## Farobi (Sep 7, 2014)

I forgot about my physics test tomorrow woops.


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 7, 2014)

jake


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> jake



i didnt even do anything i told you it was jesus


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i didnt even do anything i told you it was jesus



LIAR. you are says patan


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been having ups and downs lately, and right now I'm in a down.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 7, 2014)

Spoiler



i need to get over my fear of death.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 7, 2014)

My new medication is making me super tired. I can sleep for hours and nap afterwards and still be insanely tired. If I'd have to pick between occasionally having hallucinations and being tired all the time I'd rather pick the first. Less bothersome.

Also, one of the possible side effects for men is breast growth. That's not good.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 7, 2014)

Maths, my new teacher is actually a really bad teacher. How the hell am I ment to get an A for maths if you don't actually teach me anything. I really need that GCSE but thanks to you the likelihood of me getting it has just dropped significantly. It is not ok to set tests on things you never taught us and expect us to remember from two years ago. I am proud of my straight A*s but now my record is gonna go straight down the plug hole.


----------



## unravel (Sep 7, 2014)

I keep share my minor problems to someone maybe because IIm bored 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to live somewhere and forget "here" dunno why I think of this and planning to leave this city and never come baxk also I will have to delete some people in my contacts so yeah.

^ problem if you are alone in the dark room :v


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> LIAR. you are says patan



pls do not mock auto correct 
i was brushin my teeth whilst talkin to u... that is pre good effort


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

its rly rly hot rn and i hav cramps yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary wont let me in her rollpay :....((

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or is it a he


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

People ignoring my not so good Pixel art and not giving me any tips to improve because they're not Chibis, Hot anime babes or ACNL Mayors.

Seriously people, what the hell?



matt said:


> Or is it a he


I too question where the females are at.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2014)

My car broke down 2 weeks ago and every time they say it's almost out of the shop they find something else wrong with it and keep for another 4 days ): 
They don't provide rental cars so I've just been living with no car for 2 weeks and it bloooowwwsss. I can't go anywhere when I want to and I have to ask other people if they can take me places. Which usually doesn't work out cause I'm in college and most people with cars have jobs they need to go to. 

I JUST WANT MY CAR BACK


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 7, 2014)

GAME TIME OH YEAH
_but I can't talk smack yet cos in going to the mall wahh_


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

I have work tomorrow. :c


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 7, 2014)

Waiting for stuff to come in the mail.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 7, 2014)

I just had one of the best town ideas so far but to make it happen I'd need a third copy.. I made a list of the villagers I'd get and planned what I'd do with each spot and all uugghhh...

a post apocalyptic town woulda been soo coooll ;q;


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2014)

when professors essentially ask the same question back to back on assignments


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 7, 2014)

the Bears lost (anything new?) and now Nick is being intolerably grumpy.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Boredom is killing my soul.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 7, 2014)

The depression of Sunday.. :c


----------



## Mariah (Sep 7, 2014)

My parents are psychopaths but I can't leave because there's no way I'd be able to survive being homeless. I wish I had friends.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 7, 2014)

School tomorrow, usually I try to think of atleast one thing that I look foward to, but I can't think of anything.

Let's see:
period 1- boring (it's math)
period 2- boring + behind on work and I have to turn all my work by this week  My teacher sucks at explaining and helping, so everyone in my class is forced to copy off each other (because theres only like 4 people who actually know what she's talking about so everyone copies off them.) I now have to rely on google v_v
period 3: ugh, worst class. It's agriculture, had it my freshmen year, worst class in the history of me... It's mostly freshmen so I barely know ANYONE. There's only like 4 other people in my grade (11). Half the class are "popular people" so sometimes they make fun of me for being a loner  I hate this class, and it's an outdoor class so I sweat....
Period 4- I hate how my period 4 class is far away from my period 3, so it means extra sweating which is emberassing. I think it depends what we're doing in this class to make it fun, atleast my teacher is nice  
period 5- It's ok, but playing tenor sax is more boring than I thought (jazz band). Idk, I'm slowly getting bored of band...
period 6- It's concert band/symphonic band. The part I like about this is that I have the same classroom and it's air conditioned so I don't have to sweat, it SORT OF makes up for sweating a crap load in period 4. But this class is starting to bore me too, and we have a performance test tommorow and I'm scared of messing up for some reason (even though it's easy, it's just playing the chromatic scale at a certain speed, articulated, and it has to be clean, not bad).

Idk, not looking forward to this school week, I've been really unmotivated lately...


----------



## Improv (Sep 7, 2014)

presentation tomorrow and i've got a grand total of three sentences done.

i hate public speaking stop it teacher


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Constantly being reminded of the people who backstab you isn't fun, I wish I could just make them vanish or something



Improv said:


> presentation tomorrow and i've got a grand total of three sentences done.
> 
> i hate public speaking stop it teacher


I failed my Literacy tests because I refused to do public speakings to the others.
I still don't regret it, I hate being forced to speak out.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm making friends at my new school but I'm nervous for tomorrow because I still barely know them and getting to know people is always awkward for me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 7, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm making friends at my new school but I'm nervous for tomorrow because I still barely know them and getting to know people is always awkward for me.



Good luck!! I'm sure you'll do great, and hopefully you'll get over that awkward phase soon. That's always the worst part about making new friends, and I don't think you're the only one that feels it. 

I'm surprisingly content, even though I've been pretty down this weekend. Hopefully I stay okay for the rest of the week/month.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta get up at 5:45 tomorrow in order to go to practice... Dang.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Good luck!! I'm sure you'll do great, and hopefully you'll get over that awkward phase soon. That's always the worst part about making new friends, and I don't think you're the only one that feels it.
> 
> I'm surprisingly content, even though I've been pretty down this weekend. Hopefully I stay okay for the rest of the week/month.


Thank you, makes me feel a bit better. :]

also I hope you stay okay for the rest of the week/month too


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

My parents are going to Guyana for a week and I'm going to miss them a lot.


----------



## Pirate (Sep 7, 2014)

Having to face reality. I've been stuck in a little dream bubble for the past week and now it's like someone just popped it. I hate being grown up, I just want to go back to being a kid again.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel alone and unwanted and unloved. I don't have a single friend.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm only halfway done with an assignment that's due tomorrow and I've been working on it for 7 hours now...


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 7, 2014)

My stomach. Apparently hard apple cider does not agree with me.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm losing a dear friend.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yugioh.com took down all the episodes... ):


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 8, 2014)

I've lost all my motivation.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I've lost all my motivation.



This.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 8, 2014)

im too tired to do the work i need to do @_@


----------



## Brackets (Sep 8, 2014)

Im so anxious, why won't my uni just SAY whether I'm allowed back in! Term starts in a week and I would really like to know if I'm in so that I can prepare and get books etc! ARGH
(please please let me pass, I can't stand doing orthopaedics again PLEEEAAASE)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

So tired of school already and I only began 1 week ago.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 8, 2014)

trying to act happy even though i know i'm a big pile of crap and my life is worth nothing


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

I have to wake up in 3 hours I can't sleep... I'd rather not go to school since I've sort of lost motivation the past week and a half...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> So tired of school already and I only began 1 week ago.



SAME. 

Except mine started 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 8, 2014)

I just feel really overwhelmed lately. 
I'm losing interest in everything, even AC.. Which has been a constant the last few months. 

My medication.. It's making me nauseated, tired, causes migraines and ridiculous hot flushes which causes so much embarrassment.
The emotional and mental side is taken care of it's just the physical side affects that are causing me hell. 

I feel like my life is going no where. Little hope. I just don't know which direction to go in next. 

Just needed to vent. Thank god for this thread. ><


----------



## staticistic1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just always seems to be sick of life generally xDD


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't know how to keep up with my AC game just to make sure I don't lose my dreamies.. but I might just give them away.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 8, 2014)

i dont understand anything in my physics class...and my test is in 4 days :/ im legit screwed.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 8, 2014)

I am alone, and I can feel it. I feel alone and loved by no one.
School is starting tomorrow and I'm scared as hell. I'm never good enough. I have an anxiety disorder.
#Life #GettingLif'd :x


----------



## Miley (Sep 8, 2014)

Mieiki said:


> I am alone, and I can feel it. I feel alone and loved by no one.
> School is starting tomorrow and I'm scared as hell. I'm never good enough. I have an anxiety disorder.
> #Life #GettingLif'd :x



You're never alone. Remember than you never know who cares about you. The people you least expect could probably be the most hurt if you were gone. Feel better 



On topic:
I met this really pretty girl while I was in school during the summer, she lives kind of far away...
Long story short, I asked her out on a date, got her number but then messed up.
Feel a little stupid because I think we clicked pretty well.

Oh well -___-


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2014)

i left my literature book in the classroom and the teacher doesn't get to school until after 9am so i'm basically screwed on the pre-timed writing stuff i was supposed to do tonight


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

I left my trumpet at school and I need to record something by Friday. I don't have it down that well.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

..?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

My head is killing me, and I'm bored/have no one to talk too.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 8, 2014)

This countdown is giving me massive anxiety and I dunno why -.- I think it's because I feel like collectables will be released and all my bells are in my ABD which I can't get at. But. I don't really collect collectables -.-


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay this has been irking me all day since I came home.



Spoiler: i dont wanna talk about it



Just because I'm black doesn't mean I'm like all of them. A black girl slapped you? Well, a white girl gave me a black eye but I don't go around loathing all white people. Don't blame all of your problems on *me* when I haven't done anything to you.


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 8, 2014)

People can click really fast o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I really need to start working on a college paper that is due tomorrow OTL


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 8, 2014)

My neighbor's loud dogs


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm afraid he's going to say something that I'm not going to like hearing. My heart's probably going to break again.


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2014)

Last night I went to sleep with an extraordinarily painful tension headache, woke up in the morning and it was still there. It finally faded at about 2pm today but now I can feel my shoulders and back stiffening again and I'm p sure as soon as I try to go to bed the headache's gonna come back. :c They're getting worse and more frequent so I'm becoming a bit concerned at this point, heh.


----------



## graceroxx (Sep 8, 2014)

Trying to figure out how to talk to the cute boy at my bus stop without him thinking I'm a weirdo..
(ironically, of all my friends who have seen him, they all say he's ugly. Even my mom said he was weird looking. So maybe I'm already a weirdo for liking him rofl)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Constipation


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

i've had the iphone for about 10 minutes and i already prefer the android 5 times more


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Stupid mosquitos >:U


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2014)

Procrastination.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

i dont have any of the food that im craving


----------



## Capella (Sep 8, 2014)

doing homework late at night


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2014)

gamora said:


> doing homework late at night



ooh la la twinsies, do mine for me?


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Sep 8, 2014)

Laptop's been acting up lately. Fortunately, I should be able to order the parts to build a PC in the next week or so and still have enough money left over for college stuff.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

D in History Class already. Great job I did really great on everything I'm great.

On the bright side, there isn't any homework tonight.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i dont understand anything in my physics class...and my test is in 4 days :/ im legit screwed.


I know that feel. Wish you luck~


----------



## Saylor (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm homesick for a place I've never even actually lived in


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 8, 2014)

Being in the fresh grad-unemployed stage -_-, people, laziness, cravings~


----------



## Cudon (Sep 8, 2014)

Im so tired...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm so sleepy... but it's only 5pm...


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 8, 2014)

problems feat. bois. ok so I like this guy who is so cute and sweet but I think his friend likes me and it's just like ugh the struggle cos you can't date someone your friend likes ya feel. then there's another guy I like just about the same but he's a senior and I can see us being a thing but he's going to college in 2015 and I'm c/o 2016 I'm not sure if that would work. hells

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm so sleepy... but it's only 5pm...



goodness that time difference it's 11 here hah


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

must. have. chocolate swirl.


----------



## Nage (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> must. have. chocolate swirl.



ahri's bothering me right now


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

graceroxx said:


> Trying to figure out how to talk to the cute boy at my bus stop without him thinking I'm a weirdo..
> (ironically, of all my friends who have seen him, they all say he's ugly. Even my mom said he was weird looking. So maybe I'm already a weirdo for liking him rofl)



Aw this is cute xD Do you guys share any classes together? Perhaps you could talk about an assignment? Or you could use a pickup line like so:

How much does a polar bear weigh
Enough to break the ice, Hi I'm ___ 

8)


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm bored, and hungry.
#Firstworldproblems


----------



## Capella (Sep 8, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> ooh la la twinsies, do mine for me?


otay what are you doing?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2014)

gamora said:


> otay what are you doing?



espanol. but im doing an art project so you can't. DO my READING


----------



## unravel (Sep 9, 2014)

I dunno what happen to my CS: GO. Same issue like Dota 2 just uninstall by itself *sigh*


----------



## Cudon (Sep 9, 2014)

This official mgs bag is of the same quality as the 10e chinese rugsack I bought to be a spare.  The ****ing straps are made of this cheap material that feels incredibly uncomfy, the strap adjusters are plastic, the insides are made of this cheap plasticcy black material and the bag only has 2 pockets which are both big as **** with cheap zippers. I paid 40e for this ;n; I just wanted an okay school bag with big bosses face on it ._.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

So congested. I can hardly even taste my food anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nage said:


> ahri's bothering me right now



well i hate you too


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> So congested. I can hardly even taste my food anymore.



I hate having a cold for that reason, I rather be sick with something else.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Dude I know right? They start off as just sore throats and then, BAM. Flooded with mucus. Plus you get those earaches that randomly happen and ears popping. I wasn't in school for even 2 weeks before catching a horrible cold.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

Ｔｈａｔ　ｉ’ｍ　ｅｎｊｏｙｉｎｇ　ｐｅｏｐｌｅ　ｂｅｉｎｇ　ｓｉｃｋ．
ＭＷＵＡＨＡＨＨＡＡＨＨ


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

My shoulders are on fire and baths are so time consuming


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

Nage said:


> ahri's bothering me right now



Ｗｅ　ａｒｅ　ａｌｌ　ａｎｎｏｙｅｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｈｅｒ．


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Ｗｅ　ａｒｅ　ａｌｌ　ａｎｎｏｙｅｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｈｅｒ．



well i hope so


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

ｗｅｌｌ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｈｏｐｅｓ　ａｒｅ　ｃｏｍｉｎｇ　ｔｒｕｅ


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Dude I know right? They start off as just sore throats and then, BAM. Flooded with mucus. Plus you get those earaches that randomly happen and ears popping. I wasn't in school for even 2 weeks before catching a horrible cold.



Last time A few months back I experienced that recently, It begin with a sore throat and I knew it would turn into that, So I tried my best to fight it and make it less worse but it still turned into the last phase. and I had work and didnt wanna be sick for a whole week... So I dealt with it and would walk into the back when I had too cough. Thats the only sickness I hate. -w-

_Also haters gonna hate Ahri... They jelly of you._


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ｗｅｌｌ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｈｏｐｅｓ　ａｒｅ　ｃｏｍｉｎｇ　ｔｒｕｅ







XeroRain said:


> Last time A few months back I experienced that recently, It begin with a sore throat and I knew it would turn into that, So I tried my best to fight it and make it less worse but it still turned into the last phase. and I had work and didnt wanna be sick for a whole week... So I dealt with it and would walk into the back when I had too cough. Thats the only sickness I hate. -w-
> 
> _Also haters gonna hate Ahri... They jelly of you._



Lol it's whatever really :3 The fact that she acts like that literally makes it funnier. Cause we haven't had a conflict for a few months.

And yep, the sicknesses are just too common once school starts.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

The sounds system in my neighbor's douched out car.
I am about to demolish it if I hear one more YG song.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> The sounds system in my neighbor's douched out car.
> I am about to demolish it if I hear one more YG song.



Dude that's like every car in my downtown area. lol


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> The sounds system in my neighbor's douched out car.
> I am about to demolish it if I hear one more YG song.





Ahri said:


> Dude that's like every car in my downtown area. lol



Me blasting weeaboo music in my mustang and speeding.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

found a bug in my bathroom and it disappeared. help ;n;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 9, 2014)

My sides have been in immobilizing pain all night ;w; This is like the 500th time since last October this has happened. The doctors said I should be better. They can't figure out what's wrong. I had cancer a while back, but that's completely gone. This is something else, but doctors have no clue what. I just don't want to be in pain anymore :c


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> found a bug in my bathroom and it disappeared. help ;n;



this happened with a spider earlier today..


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> found a bug in my bathroom and it disappeared. help ;n;





Ahri said:


> this happened with a spider earlier today..



Spiders come and go... They don't have commitment to stay in one place. Never date Spiderman.


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm tired of everything.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Spiders come and go... They don't have commitment to stay in one place. Never date Spiderman.



what about cockroaches though ;n;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 9, 2014)

Had a great day where I wasn't obsessing or anxious or worrying. Took a shower, somehow triggered myself to remember something that happened to me while I was reading the back of the shampoo bottle, now I'm obsessing over it again (I had been obsessing about it for about 2 months and stopped earlier this month...), and now I'm in tears. I'm tired of my brain. I want this to stop.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> what about cockroaches though ;n;



Cockroaches are that group of fedora wearing guys that always linger around you and get friendzoned, and that also get angry when a girl rejects them or thinks them as just a friend and they end up never leaving you alone until you smash them into pieces.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Cockroaches are that group of fedora wearing guys that always linger around you and get friendzoned, and that also get angry when a girl rejects them or thinks them as just a friend and they end up never leaving you alone until you smash them into pieces.



brb moving


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

I know I've posted about this here a ton, but it's the only place where I don't feel like I'll suffer any backlash for doing so. I really wish I could move on from my ex sooner. Emotionally that is. Some days she comes home from work and when I see her, my heart lights up, and I want to kiss and hold her as if things were normal...it's as if my brain forgets the trauma of being lied and cheated on, and being ignored and being blown off...and it's like the wound just opens all over again. I want to scream at her and punch her daily. But I also just want to turn back the clock and lay with her head on my lap, while I pet her and she purrs and pretends to be my kitten.

But none of that is ever going to be again. She traded our relationship, our friendship, everything so that she could have sex with a guy, ultimately. Nevermind I gave her the option to open our relationship. I asked over and over if she wanted that, if she needed something else to tell me, talk to me, be open with me, be honest with me...and she lied every time and continued to instead do things behind my back. She claimed over and over that she loved me while lying and proving that she didn't give a **** about anything but her immediate sexual gratification. 

All I want to do is be over it. I want to just forget that I ever loved her, that I ever dreamed of having a future with her, and just be able to pretend that she were any other annoying roommate that I wanted to be rid of. But I can't.

I can't talk to her. I'm trying to forget her. I have only one other friend and he...is showing his true colors I think. Wants me to get over it faster. Also wants me to think of him as more than a friend. Says he's disappointed that I wouldn't consider moving out of my state and leaving my job and what little I have to live with him...who I've never met in real life and have absolutely zero romantic feelings for. I've been firm with him and will continue to be about where I stand on our friendship. But it really paints him in a different light. I very well can't go to him to talk about my heartbreak.

In generally I suppose the quality of my life is improving slightly. I'm not studying as I should, but my classes are going well. I feel confident in them. But I am just constantly alone. Yesterday I was walking home from work and thought, "it would be lovely to call a friend and have lunch with them" but guess what? There's no friend to call. No friend to text, not even a friend on Steam. I go to work, I go to school, and I come home. I go to local meetups. Doesn't matter. I'm invisible wherever I go, no matter how convincing my facade of confidence. 

It really kills me inside. I want to have friends, to feel wanted, valued, loved. I want to feel attractive. I haven't felt pretty or attractive or sexy or even particularly wanted in over two years. Not even by my own _then_ lover, now ex (for that reason). And a small part of me is convinced that no matter what I do, no one is ever going to want me in that way. Or any other way, for that matter. I can't even ****ing make platonic friends.

It hurts to know that. It hurts to know that if I were to walk out of my house right this moment and just walk away from everything, no one would even notice. I have no friends to notice that I haven't posted on Facebook in awhile or responded to texts. My ex would not notice or care if I did not come home, she may even be relieved. I have no family. Might employer would notice when I didn't show up for work, but only after about 3-7 days. Even then, they might assume I simply quit, rather than having disappeared from the world entirely. If my body were found somewhere, on the railroad tracks or in the river, there'd be no one to take it to, no one to call, no nothing. I've literally left no imprint on the world around me.

This isn't where I should be saying any of this but I can't help feeling like anywhere else is just a bother to someone. 

Anyway, that's what's bothering me right now. That's what's been bothering me for a long time, and what will bother me every night for I don't know how long. It's what will keep me awake and keep me crying at night and keep me wishing that I weren't here, and that's all.


----------



## doveling (Sep 9, 2014)

think i have the whooping cough ;_;
been coughing for a week now, so many coughing spells... so many phlegm (hehe sorry!)
mum still needs to take me to the doctor, but she's not bothered.
._.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> brb moving



http://gifsound.com/?gif=share.gifyoutube.com/YOg287.gif&v=JYsKDaQIX54&s=74


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 9, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I'm tired of everything.



Unrelated byt holy fishsticks your sig ;w; I am dead

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh it's on a loop cx I was talking about the sloth one btw~


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know why I keep giving relationship advice to people when I've never been in a relationship myself??

like...how can I tell people not to worry and that they'll meet someone and live happily ever after when I don't even believe that will happen for me? if someone says stuff like that to me I'm just like pft yeah right have you seen me

iuno man. I hate how I can't take my own advice but I'm sure a lot of people have this problem


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> I don't know why I keep giving relationship advice to people when I've never been in a relationship myself??
> 
> like...how can I tell people not to worry and that they'll meet someone and live happily ever after when I don't even believe that will happen for me? if someone says stuff like that to me I'm just like pft yeah right have you seen me
> 
> iuno man. I hate how I can't take my own advice but I'm sure a lot of people have this problem



Haha, I live this life everyday  I tell other people that it's going to be okay, when I would really like to jump off of a bridge.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Haha, I live this life everyday  I tell other people that it's going to be okay, when I would really like to jump off of a bridge.


I usually tell people/other people have told me that in the end everything's okay, if it's not okay then it's not the end. It helped me a lot when I was broken up with.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Haha, I live this life everyday  I tell other people that it's going to be okay, when I would really like to jump off of a bridge.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


>



What's that from? I don't recognize it.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> What's that from? I don't recognize it.



A game called Tales of Xillia 2.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 9, 2014)

I slept through 4 full volume alarms so I'm now probably gonna be late :/


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I slept through 4 full volume alarms so I'm now probably gonna be late :/



Happens to me all the time. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

So apparently there's this spider just chilling and dangling on my ceiling. Only problem is that it's right above my pillow where I sleep at night, and I really hate spiders. >:
How in the heck am I supposed to sleep now. I wish I had the guts to kill it. >.>


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

More spider talk, xD  poor girls, If I were their I'd smash it for you.


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2014)

jesus wont answer my prayers and i dont understand b/cos i am prayin really hard about some things


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2014)

It's past 1 AM and I'm still up doing homework.
The homework is reading a book on how to read. wtf.


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> More spider talk, xD  poor girls, If I were their I'd smash it for you.



plEASE DO. It's still there and hasn't moved at all. ;-; Outrageous.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Kokillue said:


> plEASE DO. It's still there and hasn't moved at all. ;-; Outrageous.



I would if I was there XD and Yeah I had to deal with a spider above me on the ceiling once, their was no way and in hell I was gonna fall asleep with that above me, I grabbed a shoe, smashed it, cleaned it up with a towel.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

Feeling depressed. 
Every time I eat I feel sick.


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> I would if I was there XD and Yeah I had to deal with a spider above me on the ceiling once, their was no way and in hell I was gonna fall asleep with that above me, I grabbed a shoe, smashed it, cleaned it up with a towel.



Woooow bro, I wish I were brave enough to even go near one! x3 This one time I woke up and saw a little black dot a few inches from my face. It took me a few seconds to focus my vision, but I jumped out of bed soon after. DX



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Feeling depressed.
> Every time I eat I feel sick.


I've been feeling a lot like that too the past few months. Sometimes just having a nibble makes me feel awful. :c


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

xD Why can't insects... just live outside ya'know.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 9, 2014)

I have an addiction for the 90's Donkey Kong Country CGI thing.

It's so terrible yet I love watching it, I've lost all my sanity now.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 9, 2014)

I got fired today


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

I keep messing up and snapping at my loved one by accident... he already addressed how much this bugged him a few days ago and how he wishes I could act normal. If I want us to be together again I have to stop messing up..


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been trying for months now to lose the last of my baby weight, which sucks because I'm taking a supplement that basically suppresses my hunger to the point of almost starvation. I wish I could go to the gym and things like that but I don't have a babysitter and I can't tote my one year old to the gym since only the really expensive ones have like a child center for it.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 9, 2014)

everyone I hate everyone


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

i'm over my ex but he messed me up so much...


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm over my ex but he messed me up so much...



Oh honey, I can definitely relate ;__; *hugs*


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I got fired today


What happened? Let me know if you want to talk, even privately. I can imagine all the problems that'll arise from losing your job, and I really hope you're able to find a new one soon.



Annachie said:


> i'm over my ex but he messed me up so much...


I know that feeling. My relationship has been over for nearly a decade and it still has huge effects on me because of how much I was used. If you want to talk, feel free to PM me, I'm always willing to listen.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm over my ex but he messed me up so much...


I know that feeling.
Can't believe I fell for his lies.
Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 9, 2014)

The fact that someone BROKE INTO MY LOCKER and stole my 3DS and Phone...I am just so upset, and we still don't have a clue who did it. 

It pisses me off, knowing people can just take whatever the heck they want and get away with it just like that...​


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 9, 2014)

my back is killing me and i need a physio but i can't afford private cover and the waiting list for the hospital physio is so long fml


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel physically ill and I don't want to go to school....


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm over my ex but he messed me up so much...



My ex messed me up too, but I got back at him when I had to call the FBI on him for online dating a 11 year old.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 9, 2014)

i'm so sleepy
i feel like i have to stay up for something but idk what and usually when i get these feelings i miss something


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 9, 2014)

Woke up to an empty house.
Mum's in the ER...
Had to go to class, left early.
Back home. 

I wish they told me what hospital...
I wish they told me something.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 9, 2014)

someone knows a really big secret and i dont want them to spread it
or they might thats the confusing thing


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 9, 2014)

As soon as I woke up I got intense anxiety. Yea today's gonna be great.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel physically ill and I don't want to go to school....



Also, this doesn't help but, I forgot to put on deodorant today so i guess im going to feel "dirty" AND ill. Idk I always feel gross when im not wearing deodorant. ...


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Oh honey, I can definitely relate ;__; *hugs*



thank you *hugs back*



Reindeer said:


> I know that feeling. My relationship has been over for nearly a decade and it still has huge effects on me because of how much I was used. If you want to talk, feel free to PM me, I'm always willing to listen.



thank you - wow I'm really sorry you still feel like that  relationships can really suck



Sparkanine said:


> I know that feeling.
> Can't believe I fell for his lies.
> Hope it gets better soon.



it really blows doesn't it, i had a similar thing of falling for lies. Thank you, you too 



ACN_Jade said:


> My ex messed me up too, but I got back at him when I had to call the FBI on him for online dating a 11 year old.


 
wow :l I hope all's ok with you now


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> thank you *hugs back*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a long time ago. So yeah. Everything is alright now. =D


----------



## Cudon (Sep 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Also, this doesn't help but, I forgot to put on deodorant today so i guess im going to feel "dirty" AND ill. Idk I always feel gross when im not wearing deodorant. ...


Agreed like idk, even if I don't smell too sweaty just the fact that I could makes me feel anxious. I hate feeling wet from my armpits aswell.. makes me go crazy with paranoia.


----------



## matt (Sep 9, 2014)

The fact I really wanted a popsicle from the competition as I waited for hours and was sold out when I noticed it was I shop.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

My cat walked on top of my car and left dusty kitty paw prints on all over it.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Really tired from staying up for the restock. I'll probably be exhausted in school tomorrow.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

6PM-2AM Work shifts, good bye my night life. At least I won't have to deal with people. Just lifting stuff out with the loading crew.


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

lots of people on the forum seem so stressed out today. I wanna give them all a shoulder massage.


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 9, 2014)

Waiting to hear back about an internship I REALLY want, I think I have a really good chance but I'm trying not to let myself get too hopeful because I know I'll be so upset if I don't get it :/


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't live like this. I need help but I can't get it.


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can't live like this. I need help but I can't get it.



Anything we could help with? x


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can't live like this. I need help but I can't get it.



You can vent here if you need to, we're here to help. 

I feel like a hypocrite because of these collectible things, but 500 of each are coming out so I don't feel bad for owning the amount I want to own.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

ClaudiaDonovan said:


> Anything we could help with? x





Ahri said:


> You can vent here if you need to, we're here to help.


Thanks guys, but I'm sure I vented enough on the internet and I think I got a user a bit worried when they helped me.


----------



## Improv (Sep 9, 2014)

my grandpa is in the hospital and they don't think he's doing too well ):


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

I have stomach ache ><


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 9, 2014)

Today I just kinda hated myself more than usual. I don't know why but I just do even more now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> my grandpa is in the hospital and they don't think he's doing too well ):



I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope he gets better and I hope you and your family are all ok.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> my grandpa is in the hospital and they don't think he's doing too well ):



I hope he'll be okay  Keep your head up!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Lack of sleep... so much homework... Lack of food and no car to get some with...


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 9, 2014)

Heading to the ER to see my mum...
Hospitals make me panic; I'm scared for my mum.
There was so much blood in the bathroom.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> my grandpa is in the hospital and they don't think he's doing too well ):





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Heading to the ER to see my mum...
> Hospitals make me panic; I'm scared for my mum.
> There was so much blood in the bathroom.


I hope everything goes well for both of your relatives.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

2 Essays due tomorrow and I forgot the guidelines to one of them because she wouldn't give me the paper with the requirements on them since I was absent. -_- I have to go out to dinner in a little while so I'll be rushing it once I get home at about 8:30 pm.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 9, 2014)

mice, you are the bane of my existence. ;-;

The little buggers are everywhere at work and I threw out our traps when I was cleaning because they were old and gross (and not even set, so pretty pointless anyways). Plus I would just be sad cleaning out dead mice, I don't like using traps anyways. ;c Anyways I find one today, took him outside, he came back in (possibly, or another one, they were all tiny and identical). So I caught him again, walked all the way to the end of the road, dropped him off, came back and walked in the door - saw another mouse. So that's either two or three mice in like ten minutes. Or one who is the real life equivalent of Speedy Gonzales. ;l

I don't know what we're going to do, I'll have to mention it to my boss and I'm sure she'll get some traps, which means I'll have to check them. ;c Poor mice...


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm never going to ****ing feel better.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 9, 2014)

have to move into my new house on saturday, that i'll be sharing with 7 other students. pretty nervous, although I'm friends with them they're all extroverted and i'm worried i won't fit in.

then on monday I start my course and none of my friends are on my cardiology rotation and i have GP placement in some random place and I don't know how to get there *panics*


----------



## Improv (Sep 9, 2014)

Spoiler: -






Uxie said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope he gets better and I hope you and your family are all ok.





Ahri said:


> I hope he'll be okay  Keep your head up!





Saylor said:


> I hope everything goes well for both of your relatives.






thanks guys, but i don't think things are going to go so well over here.

i hope you all have a good day and go hug your family


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> thanks guys, but i don't think things are going to go so well over here.
> 
> i hope you all have a good day and go hug your family



If it makes you feel any better my friends family was told that there was nothing they could do for her grandad but he just came out if hospital and even renewed his vows. They checked him and whatever he had is gone. So just don't give up hope yet


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I'm never going to ****ing feel better.



This.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm sad and kinda drunk and a complete moron.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel incapable of being happy for more than five minutes but oh well I guess


----------



## puppy (Sep 9, 2014)

i really want to drop out of 1 of my AP classes, maybe 2
i feel hopeless in those classes. i almost never know what is going on. /:
but the thing is, i am a senior and i have never been in a non-advanced class before, but i imagine i wouldnt be able to stand a bunch of the students in them.

idk if its just senioritis kicking in or what but im tired of school already bc of these 2 classes and this is only the 3rd week


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to break in clarinet reeds. But I hate practicing in while others are in the house. Yesterday I couldn't since my dad needed to do some cleaning. And today, my mom is off from work, seriously.....out of ALLLL the Tuesdays, TODAY is the day where you don't work? I pretty much brought my clarinet home for nothing....

I know...Im horrible for wanting everyone to get out....


----------



## Resi (Sep 9, 2014)

I want to punch this one guy in the face _so bad_, I have no words to describe it.


----------



## Solar (Sep 9, 2014)

A lot, and I really want to talk to someone about it


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

I have my driving theory test in 2 days and I'm worried I'll fail


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 9, 2014)

Solar said:


> A lot, and I really want to talk to someone about it



I don't know you and you don't know me. But have a hug anyway.

*hugs*


----------



## cinny (Sep 9, 2014)

me.
I've been putting myself down too much 8)
I don't mean to, but I'm used to taking the blame for everyone.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel like I forgot something...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 9, 2014)

Math :/ There's stuff I don't get that I spend about 15 minutes on one question. I really need a tutor


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 9, 2014)

i want more people to talk to but then the second i get someone new i push them away?? i need to try harder for others, i cant leech attention off of one person forever

taLK To ME


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel anxious for no particular reason, the feeling just came out of the blue and I want to know why.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Just open your heart to me again.. please.. >_<


----------



## S-A-M (Sep 9, 2014)

My sister has been looking so depressed recently, I'm worried.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 10, 2014)

Been dealing with moderate to high level depression the last several months, but I'm too much of a coward to tell anyone how I'm feeling.


----------



## crafyneko (Sep 10, 2014)

I feel invisible, depressed and whenever I mention going to therapy for it my mom gets really angry.


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 10, 2014)

PASHMINA IS IN MY CAMPSITE BUT I HAVE NO ROOM FOR HER AND SHE'S MY LAST DREAMIE AND I'M SO UPSET


----------



## dragonair (Sep 10, 2014)

just found out that my mom is apparently really against anyone who is gay because she thinks it's a huge sin.
great. i would've really liked to open up to my mother for once, but i guess i have to hide everything about myself from her.
i'm just so ****ing happy.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 10, 2014)

dragonair said:


> just found out that my mom is apparently really against anyone who is gay because she thinks it's a huge sin.
> great. i would've really liked to open up to my mother for once, but i guess i have to hide everything about myself from her.
> i'm just so ****ing happy.



ugh, I know how that feels ): a couple years ago I told my dad that I was bi and he was totally okay with it, to my relief. but I just can't bring myself to tell my mom bc she's super catholic and "that's not what god intended". she gets upset at me because I refuse to attend mass at this one church that always includes "may marriage stay between a man and a woman" in their prayers. too bad I can't tell her that, lmao.

keep your head up! hopefully someday we'll both find the courage to come out to our moms~


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> ugh, I know how that feels ): a couple years ago I told my dad that I was bi and he was totally okay with it, to my relief. but I just can't bring myself to tell my mom bc she's super catholic and "that's not what god intended". she gets upset at me because I refuse to attend mass at this one church that always includes "may marriage stay between a man and a woman" in their prayers. too bad I can't tell her that, lmao.
> 
> keep your head up! hopefully someday we'll both find the courage to come out to our moms~



THOSE PPL R IDIOTS BC IN THE BIBLE IT JUST SAYS A MAN AND WOMAN MARRY. I HAVE A FRIEND  WHOS OK W/ GAYS AND STUFF AND HER AND HER FAMILY R CATHOLIC.


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

i have a headache


----------



## dragonair (Sep 10, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> ugh, I know how that feels ): a couple years ago I told my dad that I was bi and he was totally okay with it, to my relief. but I just can't bring myself to tell my mom bc she's super catholic and "that's not what god intended". she gets upset at me because I refuse to attend mass at this one church that always includes "may marriage stay between a man and a woman" in their prayers. too bad I can't tell her that, lmao.
> 
> keep your head up! hopefully someday we'll both find the courage to come out to our moms~


aaahh, thank you, you've made me feel a bit better! i do hope that one day they can accept us.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 10, 2014)

i have a doctors appointment
and i just
no
its like 25 minutes away ugh


----------



## Danielle (Sep 10, 2014)

i'm really tired and should sleep but i'm anxious and when i go to sleep anxious i have weird dreams about things chasing me.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 10, 2014)

the fact that i now like taemin's danger Y :"(


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 10, 2014)

dragonair said:


> just found out that my mom is apparently really against anyone who is gay because she thinks it's a huge sin.
> great. i would've really liked to open up to my mother for once, but i guess i have to hide everything about myself from her.
> i'm just so ****ing happy.



that sucks  ppl like that are why i have such a hatred towards religious people, even if they're not anti LGBT+ ... being oppressed by so many of them just unnessesarily turns me against such a large part of the population

but yeah i hope you'll be able to feel brave enough to come out to your mum one day!!!


----------



## unravel (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I have _Thanatophobia_


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 10, 2014)

Flute sectionals make me want to die.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 10, 2014)

..?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 10, 2014)

I really want to get back into Yoshi's New Island, but I'm so bad at it. I have terrible hand-eye coordination and the idea of dropping Baby Mario (or any baby) always gives me a mini panic attack. Plus, I can't figure out how to make Yoshi float for a long time. So I've been putting off playing this game for, like, months, even though I really want to beat it. I also want to get back into Super Mario 3D Land, but I don't want to have redo all the other worlds because I couldn't find all the stupid red or blue or whatever color the special coins were the first time around. The whole thing with these games makes me feel really sad cause I feel bad I haven't beaten them yet.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 10, 2014)

Just got home from my overnight stay with my mum at the hospital.
They think she either has e.coli, colon cancer, or suffering from severe side effects from the antibiotics her dentist gave her...


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

myself because i'm an idiot


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

The fact that I have a two hour soccer practice coming up and it's scorching outside..


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm stalking forums in the dark when I should be studying and I'm just waiting the time to go by so I can go to bed


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 10, 2014)

my sleep schedule is so messed up. I've been staying up til 4am and waking up at 12pm x__x

fall quarter starts in 12 days and I need to get back into the habit of waking up at 6am every day ugh


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 10, 2014)

now me because I'm an idiot


----------



## Cudon (Sep 10, 2014)

I feel kinda lonely I guess.. and sleepy


----------



## croagunk (Sep 10, 2014)

having problems with school. i have 2 good friends in my calss of 30 people and i have 10 people who are actively trying to bully me out of the school. i dont want them to win but i dont know if i can take it much longer. it doesnt help that my school keeps switching teachers around so i never can get a good relationship w them or anything. sighs im just really tired and sad. all i want is to go hide somewhere and play AC by myself and just not deal with the world


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

croagunk said:


> having problems with school. i have 2 good friends in my calss of 30 people and i have 10 people who are actively trying to bully me out of the school. i dont want them to win but i dont know if i can take it much longer. it doesnt help that my school keeps switching teachers around so i never can get a good relationship w them or anything. sighs im just really tired and sad. all i want is to go hide somewhere and play AC by myself and just not deal with the world


 If they are the bullies that just say words, you should be able to crush 'em in a fight. punch verbal bullies once  and their nose gets broken. Psychical? 1. Hide 2. Bring out a baseball bat, get yo cardboard box we be doing dis metal gear stylez then terminate them. 3. Kamehameha 4. bring a sharp object to school. (highly sharpened pencil, skin stapler, anything them works) and beat em down.. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
This probably didnt help, thanks for your time reading this unhelpful piece of text <3 
Sincerely -
Rainbow B. Cherry 


(B is for badass, because i am the pokemon master of space and time)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for telling me how worthless I am mum, it means a lot.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

I dont have proper Hypnophobia (disorder, I think.) , but im scared of sleeping. I hate the thought of not being awake, and im my dreams/nightmares its always me getting murdered.. in.. quite.. umm.. strange.. ways? (getting my ass kicked by a teddy bear, was a dream i had as a child.) now its stuff like having this button which could kill me if anyone pressed it.. also another i had as a child, I got killed by a mudkip with razorblades all over it with a bloody smile. In real life, im not scared easily.. but in my dreams they gain super god powers, but i dont get anything.. damn lucid dreams, they're doing it the wrong way!


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 10, 2014)

...
I knew something was wrong...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz1ZatXTv9Q&list=UUIJ6_pI8ZBc_xVMPYzwQz9g


----------



## Resi (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm in math class and I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

"I love you Tiffany. You're a nice girl. Let's try again."

Haha no you liar.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 10, 2014)

My shoulder's getting worse...It's started to hurt more now rather than just crack when I move it, and it's really annoying, and it makes the rest of my arm sore, too. Hopefully it's just stress because I'm getting to the point where I kind of just want to rip off my arm.


----------



## croagunk (Sep 10, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> If they are the bullies that just say words, you should be able to crush 'em in a fight. punch verbal bullies once  and their nose gets broken. Psychical? 1. Hide 2. Bring out a baseball bat, get yo cardboard box we be doing dis metal gear stylez then terminate them. 3. Kamehameha 4. bring a sharp object to school. (highly sharpened pencil, skin stapler, anything them works) and beat em down.. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> This probably didnt help, thanks for your time reading this unhelpful piece of text <3
> Sincerely -
> Rainbow B. Cherry
> ...



they're semi-verbal, but mostly they just give me stares and whisper behind my back. they're trying to freeze me out. It's working. Thanks for the words tho! It's nice to have someone talk to you.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 10, 2014)

My f-ing Kindle broke. It isn't under warranty anymore since I've had it for a long time. I can't afford to buy a new one.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 10, 2014)

"Tired" and nothing feels right. I feel out of place.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Just got home from my overnight stay with my mum at the hospital.
> They think she either has e.coli, colon cancer, or suffering from severe side effects from the antibiotics her dentist gave her...



Oh my god, I hope she's okay.


----------



## Improv (Sep 10, 2014)

school in general is just mentally draining right now


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

hahaha you really think ill give you my number after what you did?

You're killing me, boy. What did i ever see in you.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> hahaha you really think ill give you my number after what you did?
> 
> You're killing me, boy. What did i ever see in you.



Give him a number to an escort service! Enjoy the laughs!


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 10, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Give him a number to an escort service! Enjoy the laughs!



thisss


also. Slow day for signatures  it's always like that though. I'll get no orders for like a day. Then 4 in an hour. Can't we space them out so no one has to waittt. I just wanna work on some signatures today -.-


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugggh, so I was absent for about.. 5, maybe 6 days from school? To sum it up, we had a lot of homework. So, My Reader / Writing teacher gave me this paper that required notes, which he did not give me. I didn't notice this because I like to finish my work the last day It's due. So, it was due today, and he got mad at me, I guess. I don't really know why It's bothering me so much, but it was really embarrasing. I hate when teachers call you out in front of class.

Aside from that, I have an essay to do, the paper which I _still_ don't have notes of (Even though I asked him 3 times throughout the day.), a science work sheet, and another 3 page essay.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm surrounded by people that I care about but I've never felt so alone in my life. What did I do wrong now? Like why are you mad at me all the time for the little things?


----------



## dude98 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm in a situation where I could boost a bad grade to passing or I could make it worse. I tend to be very confindent then I jinx myself


----------



## doveling (Sep 11, 2014)

jut posting what was bothering me yesterday haa;
- doing a music project for school, me & a friend on guitar, then all of a sudden my other friend asks for us to swap groups and i was real angry, since we were about ready to perform and everything ;-; but luckily the teacher yelled at her for swapping!~

- walking up to our groups spot at school, then everyone starts laughing and staring at me, and i was like "what the.., whats funny?" and they, naturally, were like "nothing " then i was pissed off and sat anti socially, then i find out after lunch that they made a rumor about me and some guy being a thing [false] and everyone believed it, aha, but i didn't get angry or anything, stuff like that doesn't bother me c:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

Schools kinda ugh. I hate how all the teachers cater to the more popular kids. Teachers loved me in middle school, in high school they're just blah.

/middle schooler at heart/


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 11, 2014)

Welp I stayed out until midnight playing board games with a Reddit group and now I'm drunk but I need to read two chapters in my biological psychology textbook for my class in the morning and so that sucks. Also apparently my cats have learned to open the front door >.>


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 11, 2014)

1 hour of sleep... fights and not being able to sleep and i just got into school.


----------



## Resi (Sep 11, 2014)

I have this weird pain in my legs and it doesn't seem to be going away...


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 11, 2014)

I slept 12 hours and I look tired as hell.

Also, the cockroach from a few days ago turned up in my bathroom dead B)... but I've found two baby cockroaches dead too. So.... yeah...


----------



## Improv (Sep 11, 2014)

as an update to my past post, my grandpa has 10 brain tumors and 4 lung tumors.

they said as of now, whole brain radiation would be necessary & lung radiation + chemotherapy.

tomorrow they're going to determine what stage they are, but these tumors sprouted over the course of 6 months.

they're also giving him a life expectancy rate tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Give him a number to an escort service! Enjoy the laughs!



Aw I should've done that lol.
Would've brought a grin to my face.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god, I hope she's okay.



Thank you for your wishes.
I visited her today and she was actually able to eat some food today.
But then she got so violently ill. :/
I'm really scared.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got my first test/quiz in four of my classes tomorrow which I'm kind of nervous about because those are going to be the first grades for the semester, so I want to do well on all of them. :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

I just started my new New Leaf town and everything is moving so slowlyyyyy


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know what to cook tomorrow. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Resi (Sep 11, 2014)

I feel kinda sick...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

My school picture sucks, liek really, really, bad.


----------



## Capella (Sep 11, 2014)

so much homework for first week.. :'(


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 11, 2014)

I hate my eyes but I'm too makeup-challenged to do anything about it! Blah


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm always debating to just leave for a while but I can't decide. oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?
also I always have a problem everyday and I think it bugs my friends but I'm sorry I can't help that or control it. then again I'm such a whiny little priss as everyone says so w/e. I really want a guidance counselor but they don't even help or listen to you at my school what the actual ****.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 11, 2014)

I visited a dream town, and they did a lot of the things I'd like to do with my town. Now I'm scared people think I'm copying them, because the town is fairly popular.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Sore throat and a cough...


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

When people have conflicting opinions and have no respect for your own.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 11, 2014)

Was watching a WiiFolderJosh vid on Youtube cause I was bored and some people started complaining about how he was s!ut-shaming the villager Monique in the vid, and some guy started an argument about how s!ut-shaming isn't wrong if the woman is a s!ut. People like him are just so stupid and irritating. I wish I could smack him.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 11, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Sore throat and a cough...



This. And cough meds, cough drops and what not aren't working. My throat feels like I tried swallowing a pineapple.


----------



## evies (Sep 11, 2014)

I passed my driving theory test today on my first attempt. I'm really proud of myself as I don't do well on tests but I feel kind of disappointed as I didn't get the reaction from my family I thought I would. I thought they would be more pleased/interested.


----------



## Resi (Sep 11, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> This. And cough meds, cough drops and what not aren't working. My throat feels like I tried swallowing a pineapple.



Is whooping cough (pertusis) going around where you live? That's what I had when I got it...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 11, 2014)

Resi said:


> Is whooping cough (pertusis) going around where you live? That's what I had when I got it...



Not that I know of, I know though that the EV-D68 virus going through the schools here. Plus I've been baby sitting kids for the past three weeks. Those germ magnets...><


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 11, 2014)

someone i know irl knows and follows my tumblr and i guess she kinda watches my blog really hard bc she keeps sending me messages about how funny my tags are and that bothers me VERY much

i cant publicly identify as a boy on my tumblr anymore yippee

i figured her following me was a nonissue at first bc hey, no one really pays that close of attention to **** like that, shes got to be following too many people to see my **** that often or really pay enough attention to it to notice those things, but now that shes sending me all these messages im concerned she mightve seen all my vent **** i used to post?? i cleared that tag a long time ago but she was following me in that time, too

i guess it helps keep me quiet about personal stuff, though. i shouldnt be talking about anything anyways


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 11, 2014)

ugh I spilled soda up my nose and it burns really badly.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

..?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 12, 2014)

Probably won't be able to go to the Jo Ann Fabric sale because my parents will be too busy at the hospital.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 12, 2014)

I started my period about five minutes ago. This will be my 16th period so far this year. **** you, Nexplanon. ****. You.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 12, 2014)

I keep having flashbacks to something that happened when I was a kid and for the longest time I didn't think of it as anything

but now I'm putting the pieces together and I just. feel very sick.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

..?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> After finding out more I found out that the sick **** is a 15 year old guy
> Locals said they could hear the dogs yelping
> I hope that sick ******* dies



I don't. I hope he gets tried as an adult. The prison system and its inhabitants will punish him enough. Death is too good for him.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 12, 2014)

i’ve been so ****ing stressed out lately it feels like i’m just kind of fading away bc i don’t feel like doing anything anymore


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 12, 2014)

my two essays that are due in less than 3 days and my messed up body clock right now.


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 12, 2014)

People. There is one word that sums up all my problems right now. Indecent people. Thats the word with an adjective to describe the peoples actions.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 12, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> I don't. I hope he gets tried as an adult. The prison system and its inhabitants will punish him enough. Death is too good for him.



^^^ Same. Stuff like that makes me feel sick to my stomach, ugh.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

..?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 12, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I just feel so bad for the poor dogs..
> First they were abandoned/abused an then this
> 
> Here's a link to a news report about it
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29170640


can we at least torture him with dull rusty knives?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

I woke up this morning and my right eye was pink, almost to the point where it looks red. I'm scared it might be pink eye. My left eye is slightly pink.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I feel a little unhappy as I have my first soccer game TOMORROW ):


----------



## cIementine (Sep 12, 2014)

Whenever a teacher asks me a question in class I completely freak out even if I do know the answer. What does this mean ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Marie said:


> Whenever a teacher asks me a question in class I completely freak out even if I do know the answer. What does this mean ?


You are afraid of giving the wrong answer.


----------



## Nage (Sep 12, 2014)

no1 is comin


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I woke up this morning and my right eye was pink, almost to the point where it looks red. I'm scared it might be pink eye. My left eye is slightly pink.





It is pink eye. Wash your hands all the time, and don't worry, it'll go away soon.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

Marie said:


> Whenever a teacher asks me a question in class I completely freak out even if I do know the answer. What does this mean ?



people instinctively turn to look at the person giving the answer, maybe you dislike being observed or are just scared of being put on the spot in general (I know I hated giving answers in class because I trip over my words when I speak -_-)


----------



## cIementine (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> people instinctively turn to look at the person giving the answer, maybe you dislike being observed or are just scared of being put on the spot in general (I know I hated giving answers in class because I trip over my words when I speak -_-)



I'm usually completely fine. Maybe it's because I have new teachers and aren't used to them yet? I was fine last year, and I'd even started a whole new school


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2014)

I think my next villager is going to be an uchi. ugh.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)

the fact that its still summer i just want autumn to come already


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 12, 2014)

the fact that people are posting unnecessary drama on my threads :l


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 12, 2014)

Kids I'm baby sitting are being brats and refusing to take a nap. And I've got a massive migraine throbbing behind my right eye.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 12, 2014)

I lost my phone at school, which basically means I'll never see it again.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 12, 2014)

It's so hot in here. I am melting. D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't play my smash bros demo until I get a new 3DS


----------



## Improv (Sep 12, 2014)

too much history work to do i will have no weekend


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm hungry and my brother is being a butt and won't stop playing Destiny long enough for us to go out for dinner -.-


----------



## Aradai (Sep 12, 2014)

feeling a bit sad and very, *very* ticked off today. smh.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

club nintendo is being laggy as **** so I can't check if I opted out of their emails or not


----------



## Resi (Sep 12, 2014)

I barely survived the day.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 12, 2014)

this ***** is being an ableist ******* by making fun of what i can and cannot do
but it cheers me up she resorted to saying i have 'medical problems' well thank **** for clarifying i didnt spend half a year in hospital when i had no medical problems
she also said i made her cry so yeah *GOOD*.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

Fireworks


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> It is pink eye. Wash your hands all the time, and don't worry, it'll go away soon.



Yeah I've had pink eye before and it sucks. :/ Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Resi (Sep 12, 2014)

Club Nintendo is down for maintenance...


----------



## Aomine (Sep 12, 2014)

My nose really itches and I really want to scratch it but I don't want it to itch even more.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm feeling distant and far away from my boyfriend and that bothers me...
I feel defective and I'm struggling with all this other crap and it makes me feel so isolated.
I hate that when new games come out, I rarely hear from him throughout the day.
That makes me feel even worse.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm feeling distant and far away from my boyfriend and that bothers me...
> I feel defective and I'm struggling with all this other crap and it makes me feel so isolated.
> I hate that when new games come out, I rarely hear from him throughout the day.
> That makes me feel even worse.





Do you try texting him a lot or telling him how you feel?


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler: nsfw



I can't think about sex or look at porn at all without thinking about how much I ****ing hate my ex, and how she started ****ing some guy on Fetlife the very hour that I broke up with her. It drives me nuts. A lot of sexual things, fetishes, et cetera that I used to enjoy I really can't anymore because it's all associated with memories of her. I don't know how long I can last like this. Like, why can't I just ****ing get over it? Why. Can't. I. Get. Over. It.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 13, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think about sex or look at porn at all without thinking about how much I ****ing hate my ex, and how she started ****ing some guy on Fetlife the very hour that I broke up with her. It drives me nuts. A lot of sexual things, fetishes, et cetera that I used to enjoy I really can't anymore because it's all associated with memories of her. I don't know how long I can last like this. Like, why can't I just ****ing get over it? Why. Can't. I. Get. Over. It.




Because people like that, they leave a crater. And once they leave you're left with a tiny shovel to try and fill the hole with. Only thing you can do is keep trying to fill the hole, and eventually you'll find someone that'll help you and it'll make the process go faster.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 13, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Because people like that, they leave a crater. And once they leave you're left with a tiny shovel to try and fill the hole with. Only thing you can do is keep trying to fill the hole, and eventually you'll find someone that'll help you and it'll make the process go faster.



That's actually a really great metaphor for this, thank you.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 13, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah I've had pink eye before and it sucks. :/ Thanks for the advice though



My kid and I had it at the same time. She was 5 years old and I had to resist putting a cone around her head to keep her from touching her eye. I think I tricked her and told her I wanted her to pretend to be a pirate and I put an eye patch on her. I did have to make her a 'parrot' out of paper tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> That's actually a really great metaphor for this, thank you.



No problem. I filled a crater two years ago when I re-connected with someone I loved along time ago. My ex, is just an after thought now. And going "NC" helps a lot. 

NC = No contact. Delete from EVERYTHING and delete/toss everything that will remind you about the person. Sure you'll end up with less things, but sometimes its better. =D


----------



## Keen (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm still not over my very good friend who threw me away like I was nothing. It still hurts. How long has he faked our friendship? I only heard things that he supposedly thinks from his very paranoid girlfriend, but how much of that is true? Why would he do this while I'm at a very vulnerable point in life?

I haven't spent a whole lot of time with my boyfriend lately and really wanted to do that today since it was the weekend but it kinda fell apart. All my friends who are in LDRs are closing the gap, some are even getting married!! I just want the chance to spend a day with him. 

Ive been grinding my teeth again and holy smokes, my jaw has been killing me because of it and I don't know how to deal with it because this is the first time in life that I ever had this problem. I can fix stress induced things that happen while I'm awake but how do you control it when you're off in dreamland?

Thats about all that is really bugging me right now.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 13, 2014)

the tokyo ghoul manga ending. this whole series is the reason for my trust issues now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 13, 2014)

so many otakus on this forum


----------



## Danielle (Sep 13, 2014)

i feel really nauseous.
that's basically it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Do you try texting him a lot or telling him how you feel?



Yeah. But I come off sounding stupid and whiny and overly dependent.

I keep having this daydream where I'm at the lake and I'm standing over the bridge that overlooks the dam. And he's with me and I just look at him, smile, pull myself up and over the cement barricade and throw myself into the water. I snap out of it as soon as I hit the water or feel myself get sucked down. I can't sleep. I don't know where that thing came from but I don't want to dream about it. I guess it's because I've been really depressed lately and feeling lonely. I've been dealing with a lot. It scares me to have a violent daydream like that... I'm scared of drowning and I can't swim so I had an anxiety attack... And what's sad is it's second nature for my mind to wander to just...going away. I hate that it's so comfortable for me... Maybe I should've stayed on the Zoloft or picked up the other crap the doctor said would fix me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 13, 2014)

TOO MANY OTAKUS ON THIS FORUM, DAMN


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2014)

I just hope Titan wins instead of Invasion...



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> TOO MANY OTAKUS ON THIS FORUM, DAMN


And so?


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

What a grotesquely unlovely way to spend a morning. My mood is absolutely foul. It was almost starting to lift but my computer decided it was a good time to start lagging so badly that I wanted smash it and then myself. 
*long exhale*
lets try this again


----------



## dragonair (Sep 13, 2014)

i made some peppermint tea bc i thought i'd like it but it was so gross which means i waste money ffs


----------



## Improv (Sep 13, 2014)

dragonair said:


> i made some peppermint tea bc i thought i'd like it but it was so gross which means i waste money ffs



was it gross because the peppermint was so strong? i usually pour a bit of milk in my peppermint tea or add some honey to it and it is improved a lot.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 13, 2014)

Improv said:


> was it gross because the peppermint was so strong? i usually pour a bit of milk in my peppermint tea or add some honey to it and it is improved a lot.


i might need to add some honey then, bc i add milk to a lot of the tea i drink. it just kind of tasted musky??? (that's honestly the only way i can describe it.)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 13, 2014)

It's been 3 weeks since my cousin paid me for watching her kid. If you can afford to go to an expensive bar with your hubby, you can freaking afford to pay me for watching your god damn brat. Making an excuse saying you can't afford to pay is complete and utter bull crap. Next time you have your kid dropped off, I'm going to put the scariest movie on Netflix and have your precious little angel watch it. I hope you enjoy paying for the kids therapy when he's older.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 13, 2014)

My mum had a near-death experience this week and all she could think about apparently was how I'm going to be trapped and my relationship and future. I love you and I understand, but my god... I really didn't need to hear all this now. Not when I'm already having anxiety about everything in my life and dealing with a bunch of crap on my own.

Now I'm going to be obsessing about my relationship even more and thinking I'm making mistakes.

I wish you just worried about yourself and getting better instead of me...
You mean well. But this is going to be hell on my body/mind.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate when my mom compares me to my father. He's the exact opposite of who I want to be, and she should know better, seeing as he and I barely get along.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> It's been 3 weeks since my cousin paid me for watching her kid. If you can afford to go to an expensive bar with your hubby, you can freaking afford to pay me for watching your god damn brat. Making an excuse saying you can't afford to pay is complete and utter bull crap. Next time you have your kid dropped off, I'm going to put the scariest movie on Netflix and have your precious little angel watch it. I hope you enjoy paying for the kids therapy when he's older.



It's not the child's fault so don't take it on them.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 13, 2014)

People are so naive about certain subjects and refuse to see different sides of an argument sighs. Also I made two pieces of toast but was only hungry enough for one, man what a waste.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> It's not the child's fault so don't take it on them.



Yeah I know. =\ I wouldn't do it. But I'm just going to refuse to baby sit em. I'm pretty sure they can find another baby sitter very easily.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 13, 2014)

i'm in the mood for juice but there's no juice the struggle


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate how soda makes me instantly full... Just now, I literally just had a bowl of chowder and a can of soda and now I'm so full I feel like I'm going to explode.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Stomach ache...


----------



## Improv (Sep 13, 2014)

homework stress hnGJDSHF


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Unemployment, no car, aching back, lack of motivation


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

I really need to finish my gov project tonight so I can work on college apps and study for my chem test tomorrow, but I feel way too lazy rn. 

Guess I better get off of here and go do it lol. Have a nice night, and I hope whatever's bothering you guys gets worked out!


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2014)

youre so good looking it's not fair i am upset >:c


----------



## a potato (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel sick


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

That I can get a job but they're always across town and I don't have a car and the bus line isn't but 2 miles from me. The bright side is at least I have the qualifications for these jobs.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2014)

The fact that I've been stressing over every little thing lately is stressing me out.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Had a lazy day today where I didn't feel like doing anything...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)

Saylor said:


> The fact that I've been stressing over every little thing lately is stressing me out.



I know that feeling. I slowly started to let go of the little things, but it's definitely a process, and I'm still working on it. Hopefully you can do it, too.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling. I slowly started to let go of the little things, but it's definitely a process, and I'm still working on it. Hopefully you can do it, too.


Well I'm glad you're getting better at it, even if it is slowly. And thank you.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 13, 2014)

Just wanted to take a moment to say you're all awesome~


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 14, 2014)

Please don't. It's okay until you do that thing you always do and backpedal and it all starts all over again.


(Sorry for what sounds a passive aggressively vague Facebook status.)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

i bought way too many beach collectibles and i'm pissed at myself for it lmfao


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 14, 2014)

All I want to do is make passive aggressive, vague, hate filled facebook statuses, but I don't want to be an annoying ***** and I'm afraid of pushing people away from me. It would just be nice to be able to be super vocal about how unfairly I've been treated.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 14, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> All I want to do is make passive aggressive, vague, hate filled facebook statuses, but I don't want to be an annoying ***** and I'm afraid of pushing people away from me. It would just be nice to be able to be super vocal about how unfairly I've been treated.



It's supremely satisfying... but then it does tend to give people the impression that you're whiny and/or dramatic, so that's no good.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

i have about 2 of each of these beach collectibles too many... does anybody who doesn't have one already want one or two??? i dont wanna make a seperate thread cuz i feel like people will lie to me.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i have about 2 of each of these beach collectibles too many... does anybody who doesn't have one already want one or two??? i dont wanna make a seperate thread cuz i feel like people will lie to me.



how much


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

free to ppl who dont have one


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 14, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> It's supremely satisfying... but then it does tend to give people the impression that you're whiny and/or dramatic, so that's no good.



I know...that's pretty much why I log onto TBT and do all of my whining and *****ing and crying in this thread. Because idgaf if you guys think I'm annoying haha. There aren't really any repercussions to being whiny here.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I know...that's pretty much why I log onto TBT and do all of my whining and *****ing and crying in this thread. Because idgaf if you guys think I'm annoying haha. There aren't really any repercussions to being whiny here.



We don't think you're annoying, get all your heartaches out, MAMA will listen.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahri said:


> We don't think you're annoying, get all your heartaches out, MAMA will listen.



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i have about 2 of each of these beach collectibles too many... does anybody who doesn't have one already want one or two??? i dont wanna make a seperate thread cuz i feel like people will lie to me.



*slow hand raise* I wouldn't mind. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> I know...that's pretty much why I log onto TBT and do all of my whining and *****ing and crying in this thread. Because idgaf if you guys think I'm annoying haha. There aren't really any repercussions to being whiny here.



I always worry people think I'm super whiny too. But everyone is so lovely in this thread and it just feels better than keeping it all seething inside.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 14, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I know...that's pretty much why I log onto TBT and do all of my whining and *****ing and crying in this thread. Because idgaf if you guys think I'm annoying haha. There aren't really any repercussions to being whiny here.



And that's the beauty of this thread \o/


----------



## doveling (Sep 14, 2014)

don't you find it funny when people who are basically illiterate online when talking casually eg; "hi guize i am so happy how r u's?"
turn all mature and "i can spell properly & use big words" in an argument and or when trying to get a point across?

i see it on facebook all the time & it slightly bothers me aha


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 14, 2014)

poppet said:


> don't you find it funny when people who are basically illiterate online when talking casually eg; "hi guize i am so happy how r u's?"
> turn all mature and "i can spell properly & use big words" in an argument and or when trying to get a point across?
> 
> i see it on facebook all the time & it slightly bothers me aha



Eh, people tend to do this in speech as well. Ever notice how when people get super engaged in an argument their posture suddenly also becomes 100% better, lol?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

I always bump my threads and try hard to be out there but every time I try people ignore me or shut me down before i can offer my services. It is a tad disheartening when I am trying to be nice and make my TBT/bell earnings. I just don't know what when so wrong. I log off for a week because school starts and now people are treating me like I abandoned Bell Tree.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

it feels like i just slept on my head all night.
my head and neck feel like death.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

dragonair said:


> it feels like i just slept on my head all night.
> my head and neck feel like death.


Try doing a cold and warm compresses, fixed my issue quickly that was very similar to yours


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

I told him I wanted to get back together. What if he doesn't respond. What will he say?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I told him I wanted to get back together. What if he doesn't respond. What will he say?



If it works out it works out, if he says something else then its his loss and there are other people out there for someone who is as kind as you


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> If it works out it works out, if he says something else then its his loss and there are other people out there for someone who is as kind as you


A lot..... happened in our relationship and I'm not sure what we are or where we're headed. But thank you for the words, it helps.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> A lot..... happened in our relationship and I'm not sure what we are or where we're headed. But thank you for the words, it helps.



I know the feeling but if he doesnt take you for who you are then he doesnt deserve to be with you <3 I wish you luck and hope for the best though


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I know the feeling but if he doesnt take you for who you are then he doesnt deserve to be with you <3 I wish you luck and hope for the best though


Thank you ;3;


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Thank you ;3;



Your welcome deary <3 :3


----------



## bunbun (Sep 14, 2014)

The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel. 

I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 14, 2014)

bunbun said:


> The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel.
> 
> I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.



Whaaaa-?! When and where did this happen...? I can't believe I missed when I'm on almost all the time.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

bunbun said:


> The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel.
> 
> I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.



I'm glad I missed it lol. I read some of the pages and I think people just thought they were being funny, even if the jokes were all pretty stale.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

This picture XD


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

i can't sleep u g h


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm bleeding from my lip and it won't stop geez.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2014)

bunbun said:


> The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel.
> 
> I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.



Agreed. Kinda like the Luckypinch $950 thread: If these people don't know any better, then teach them the right thing. If they won't listen to anyone, simply ignore them, not mock them. The right people can take the course of action in that case. Kinda surprised it was the user performing the 'dupe' that actually closed the thread, instead of the mods.

And deleting the posts relating to the incident in the Information Thread was a pretty interesting thing for them to do. No hate though


----------



## bunbun (Sep 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Agreed. Kinda like the Luckypinch $950 thread: If these people don't know any better, then teach them the right thing. If they won't listen to anyone, simply ignore them, not mock them. The right people can take the course of action in that case. Kinda surprised it was the user performing the 'dupe' that actually closed the thread, instead of the mods.



The guys said on a different thread (which wasn't related to the dupe thread, people just saw them on it and took over the forum to talk about it) that they didn't even end up duplicating them, cuz they didn't know it wasn't allowed. So they actually did listen to people telling them it was wrong.

tbqh tho, if people were sitting there begging for me to get permabanned and making fun of me for not knowing a rule, I'd probably close the thread too.


----------



## matt (Sep 14, 2014)

Some ****** has moved in on my 99k belltree


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

bunbun said:


> The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel.
> 
> I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.



I read through the posts and I agree. That really bothers me that there have been so many immature acts going around TBT lately. And I see the users and notice almost none of them have been members for over a year. Some people need to realize that they're portraying themselves in a terrible manner and makes TBT look just as bad as ACC.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 14, 2014)

..?


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

uggghhh i can't find it i probably ****ing left it at work jc i hate myself


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 14, 2014)

ANYONE ELSE WANT TO STRANGLE THEIR BOSS BUT CANT BECUASE MONEY
that's me right now


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

no one will join my kool RP smh


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

Still being treated like an outcast. Some people are so immature, leave for freaking school and now I am the bad guy. Essentially all me shops are emptyish when they used to be super popular and people keep telling me my art is below worthless. People need to grow the heck up


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 14, 2014)

Racist party getting 13 % of the votes in the Swedish parliamentary election.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 14, 2014)

If you are going to make me take a tech at least make it interesting and not writing about what materials are transparent or not. It's kinda obvious.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

bunbun said:


> The whole bell duplication fiasco from yesterday really put me off this site. It woulda been fine if they'd just reported the thread, posted in it, that'd have been perfectly understandable. But making other threads to mock them, dragging it into other ones?  That was just plain mean. This community is toxic if people like that are the senior members, if the users here bond over being cruel.
> 
> I don't see myself using this forum for much longer.


Yea, I agree :\


----------



## West8991 (Sep 14, 2014)

The forums community now is going a bit off the deep end. It seems as though more trolls have arrived during my absence. I mean I started to notice the community's overall downfall from the most friendly place on the internet it used to be. Honestly I don't know why everyone can't just be friendly towards each other, I absolutely am disgusted by trolls on the internet. I left Reddit when the trolls became more and more prevalent, and ACC was just god awful. I really don't want to leave TBT, in fact I don't plan on it if the community doesn't get any worse than it is now. At least the Brewsters Cafe section is still holding on behind its great walls.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

My family's homophobic and racist comments are making me really upset. :\


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My family's homophobic and racist comments are making me really upset. :\



I know that feeling. I've just taken to ignoring it, but it doesn't really help much if other people laugh at it.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling. I've just taken to ignoring it, but it doesn't really help much if other people laugh at it.


My family probably doesn't like me much cause I always tell them how ignorant they're being when they say stuff like that. I wish I was better at ignoring it tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What am I doing wrong


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll try and say this as cleanly as possible...

My stomach is not happy with my choices last night and my toilet is my BFF right now >.>


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My family probably doesn't like me much cause I always tell them how ignorant they're being when they say stuff like that. I wish I was better at ignoring it tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What am I doing wrong



Idk if the last part was directed towards the original post, but I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Some people just don't want to change their ways, even if they're incredibly harmful to others. That's their problem, not yours.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk if the last part was directed towards the original post, but I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Some people just don't want to change their ways, even if they're incredibly harmful to others. That's their problem, not yours.


Oh that was sorta unrelated, but I do agree with you, it's up to them if they choose to believe what they're saying. It just gets annoying hearing it every time I see them, and makes me worried for when I come out to them, if I ever do.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Oh that was sorta unrelated, but I do agree with you, it's up to them if they choose to believe what they're saying. It just gets annoying hearing it every time I see them, and makes me worried for when I come out to them, if I ever do.



Haha whoops my bad. 

Well, I hope everything goes well for you! I'm sort of in the same boat, but I don't think I care much anymore. If you ever need to talk to anybody, feel free to come to me or the LGBTQIA thread (that drops off the face of the earth every few days or so lol).


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha whoops my bad.
> 
> Well, I hope everything goes well for you! I'm sort of in the same boat, but I don't think I care much anymore. If you ever need to talk to anybody, feel free to come to me or the LGBTQIA thread (that drops off the face of the earth every few days or so lol).


Thanks very much.  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## West8991 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My family's homophobic and racist comments are making me really upset. :\



How sickening, even though I am not LGTB I can't stand my family making the same types of comments. My Uncle's are Homosexual, and my mother tends to forget that when making those remarks.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2014)

Google drive wont let me share a file with my English teacher -.- Wtf this was due Friday I need points!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't wanna start my HW ugh. It's sunday. Ugh. PRE MONDAYS nooooo


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Sore throat feels like sandpaper. Send help.


----------



## Hot (Sep 14, 2014)

There's school tomorrow and it's my first year where my classes aren't advanced.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Google drive wont let me share a file with my English teacher -.- Wtf this was due Friday I need points!



Omg bless you I just remembered I need to share my gov project.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg bless you I just remembered I need to share my gov project.



Glad I helped someone lol


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't understand my philosophy homework at all so I'm completely bs'ing it lol help.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Gah so much homework I'm drowning.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Sore throat feels like sandpaper. Send help.




Mix together a tablespoon of honey, and a tablespoon of lemon juice. Mix it till its nice and liquidy and then drink it. Throat should feel better afterwards. =3


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Mix together a tablespoon of honey, and a tablespoon of lemon juice. Mix it till its nice and liquidy and then drink it. Throat should feel better afterwards. =3



Thanks bb, gonna go and try that right now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Glad I helped someone lol



Hope your issue gets fixed soon!


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 15, 2014)

So I grabbed some hot pockets from safeway because I remember liking them a ton when I was a kid. Dunno if they were just made different then or what, but this tastes pretty terrible.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 15, 2014)

The pelvic pain has gotten worse...
I think one of my cysts ruptured...


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The pelvic pain has gotten worse...
> I think one of my cysts ruptured...



D: *hugs* That is horrific pain that no one should ever have to experience. I'm sorry


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

so tired but i completed a lot of work today so thats good but also i am not prepared for another week chock-full of work. :\


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

I WANT TO KILL SOMEONE RIGHT NOW


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

I really don't want to go to school. I just don't.  I don't have the motivation anymore. Please don't make me go!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

WELL TOO BAD EVERYONE HAS TO DO IT DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Cudon (Sep 15, 2014)

I really would like to eat like a healthy person but I just can't. I skip alot of meals, eat alot of sweets and basically live off of noodles.. Then again my parents will cook anything they have easy access to just to  get cooking over with and since I'm a picky eater I eat like a small bowl of their food and then move onto my noodles. 
Hey, atleast my weight is staying the same thanks to myself starving  myself every other day xL


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> WELL TOO BAD EVERYONE HAS TO DO IT DEAL WITH IT



....unnecessary. ........


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

Ｊｕｓｔ　ｌｉｋｅ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｃｏｍｍｅｎｔ．


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel awful, my head is killing me and my stomach is so queasy.... I haven't eaten anything bad, I think I may be getting the stomach flu, may of my friends had it this past week.... it makes sense and the headache is almost always there XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

SLEEP IS NONEXISTANT


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 15, 2014)

BTS JUST RELEASED ANOTHER PHOTOBOOK OMG BIGHIT I CANT KEEP UP


----------



## dragonair (Sep 15, 2014)

Spoiler: tmi



i just got my ****ing period after 2 years.
why? why now? why at this moment? why at this time? why ever? why?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: tmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honey I hear you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 15, 2014)

I already want to go back to bed :'(


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 15, 2014)

i have a crush on a boy in my 1st hour... anthony,

grumbles

i didnt want a crush dammit

he just has like, cute fluffy hair, and his smile and laugh are so cute, and he seems smart, andnnice, its uGH UGH I DIDNT EVER WANT A CRUSH WHY THIS 

bothered by these gross feelings


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah staying home sick because I am feeling awful,  yeah...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm tired, but too caffeinated to sleep.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 15, 2014)

..?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I really would like to eat like a healthy person but I just can't. I skip alot of meals, eat alot of sweets and basically live off of noodles.. Then again my parents will cook anything they have easy access to just to  get cooking over with and since I'm a picky eater I eat like a small bowl of their food and then move onto my noodles.
> Hey, atleast my weight is staying the same thanks to myself starving  myself every other day xL


That matches me too.... not on purpose or anything just dont got time for morning and afternoon food making

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> Haha sounds pretty similar to me
> Although I have pasta instead of noodles
> 
> 
> Just got a 30 minute detention for asking my friend for a sharpener


Thats kinda sorta very lame.... I didnt know schools still did detention


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2014)

BURN DOWN THE SCHOOL, WOMZN!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel like if I got skinny, my mum would actually take my health problems seriously.
"Lose weight" isn't a cure for my depression or anxiety or the pain in my pelvis. It's not going to fix my repressed memories coming back or help me sleep at night or open up to my boyfriend when I get suicidal. 

But I do need new pants.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 15, 2014)

The amount of depressing poop on this site.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I feel like if I got skinny, my mum would actually take my health problems seriously.
> "Lose weight" isn't a cure for my depression or anxiety or the pain in my pelvis. It's not going to fix my repressed memories coming back or help me sleep at night or open up to my boyfriend when I get suicidal.
> 
> But I do need new pants.


 Awwww honey, give Cad. a hug <3 I may not know many of the emotions you are going though but if you wanna talk you can PM me. I don't mind and it would stay between us. <3 I hope you can get her to understand soon


----------



## Imitation (Sep 15, 2014)

..?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I know..
> I'm in my final year of school an still they give out detentions..
> But when somebody in my class tells the teacher to **** off or something nothing happens but of you ask for a sharpener when everybody is talking then insta 30 mins!!


It is rare to see detention at my school


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> It is rare to see detention at my school



The only people who I know get detention are people who are late for school multiple times. Then they have to stay back in school after school hours until they get their student pass back.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Also whats bothering me is when I go to check on my threads and I see 1 member looking and then I look to see who it is excitedly and it is only me


----------



## Imitation (Sep 15, 2014)

..?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Oh it's extremely common in my school
> Aswell as jumping on top of tables, throwing chairs and screaming at teachers
> Sometimes I think "Am I in a school for special needs people..."



At my high school they are like, "screw you kids, do whatever but leave campus during school hours or no grad walking for you" they skip detention and give you referrals and tell you that you may not get to walk when you graduate


----------



## Farobi (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm feeling uneasy with my bet on CSGO Lounge. Virtus.Pro I hope you guys win this.

It's examinations this week and I haven't studied one bit. Yay!

I have no idea what to do with my spare CSGO copy. Something tells me that my cousin won't really use it as much as I'd hope and it might end up getting unused.

I hope my Computers project will work tomorrow. I'm literally the only one in my class that didn't submit anything this quarter because of some stupid reason. The way I downloaded the software also corrupted unrelated school files, which is absolute bull.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

The fact that all I do all day is use my laptop...*Cries*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 15, 2014)

Still don't want to go to school. No, I will not deal with it. I know everyone has to but I'd rather not. **** you for telling me to deal with it.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparro said:


> The fact that all I do all day is use my laptop...*Cries*


The perfect life


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Awwww honey, give Cad. a hug <3 I may not know many of the emotions you are going though but if you wanna talk you can PM me. I don't mind and it would stay between us. <3 I hope you can get her to understand soon



You are so sweet I could cry. Thank you. 
I hope she just goes back to how she used to be.
I just always feel like a failure to her.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You are so sweet I could cry. Thank you.
> I hope she just goes back to how she used to be.
> I just always feel like a failure to her.



We all feel like we fail our parents, I feel it all the time but then I remember they love me and every time they can they say it. I do know in some cases family doesnt say it enough... My dads dad only said I love you once to him before he died. 1 time. No matter what my dad knows his father loved him all the same <3 You just gotta believe and if you need to say something speak up or no one will hear. If you have something to say to your mom just tell her, if she doesn't believe you Make Her, show her what the problem is, if you cant show then fight with your words. I wish you luck <3


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think I've ever felt so much anger in my entire life. I think I'm about to start cry soon.....

What is happening to Europe? All these racist/nazi parties growing. People forget about history so quickly.

Yesterday, a racist, homophobic party got *13 percent* of the votes in the parliamentary election. It's such chaos right now in Swedish politics.

I don't know what will happen now but I'm so scared and sad. Racism is being normalized, not only in Sweden but in almost all European countries.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 15, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so much anger in my entire life. I think I'm about to start cry soon.....
> 
> What is happening to Europe? All these racist/nazi parties growing. People forget about history so quickly.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that we in the Netherlands have had several parties that could be considered racist, even now. They're not running the government, and it has been going on since 2001 or so. Unless they are starting to get the majority of votes, I don't think it's much to worry about.

Even when one of them did get a majority (LPF I think), it didn't change much in regards to the ethnic diversity of this country. All it did was make sure that people from different countries went through a process that integrated them into Dutch society. Would you call that bad? People being more able to get work and thus support themselves in a country? I wouldn't say so.

I don't know what the goals of your party are, but look up Pim Fortuyn and Geert Wilders. They both could be considered racist, and one of them even got killed for it. But from my own understanding, what both of them want(ed) is a safe society for everyone, regardless of ethnicity.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd rather just go to sleep forever.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

The lady who does coordinating for AP classes, exams, and the such let us know today that our full AP payments are due by October 1st, meaning I have to pay $364 all at once for everything I'm taking.  :')

I hate her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I'd rather just go to sleep forever.



Hey, if you need to talk about it, I (and others) am here.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 15, 2014)

That some people don't seem to grasp what this thread is for. Or they do and just want to troll for TBT points.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm all stuffed up and gross so I missed school, but I know my teachers won't understand tomorrow.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been super constipated lately and it's becoming really painful. 

I'm thinking of trying to add a bunch more veggies into my diet.. but it's hard because I'm one of the many who hate the majority of vegetables (resulting in me rarely eating any).

Another issue is I don't know how to cook.. Does anyone know of any good veggie foods that are safe to eat raw - or are at least easy for a total beginner to prepare?? Like I said; I hate veggies. But I'm getting kinda desperate here.. >_<


----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> The lady who does coordinating for AP classes, exams, and the such let us know today that our full AP payments are due by October 1st, meaning I have to pay $364 all at once for everything I'm taking.  :')
> 
> I hate her.
> 
> ...


Ah I'm sorry, that sounds frustrating.

And thank you. I've been meaning to try to reach out to someone but I'm bad at doing that, but just hearing that helps a lot.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 15, 2014)

Literally something is bothering me but i cannot figure it out
im just feeling weird and acting more antisocial
(although considering most people at my school were on a hangover i really dont expect much different)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 15, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I have been super constipated lately and it's becoming really painful.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to add a bunch more veggies into my diet.. but it's hard because I'm one of the many who hate the majority of vegetables (resulting in me rarely eating any).
> 
> Another issue is I don't know how to cook.. Does anyone know of any good veggie foods that are safe to eat raw - or are at least easy for a total beginner to prepare?? Like I said; I hate veggies. But I'm getting kinda desperate here.. >_<



What are you willing to try? I usually just go with a normal salad, lettuce, sliced cucumbers, cherry tomatoes with ranch dressing. =D


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> What are you willing to try? I usually just go with a normal salad, lettuce, sliced cucumbers, cherry tomatoes with ranch dressing. =D



Just about anything, really.. I'm sure I'll end up hating 95% of everything I try, but like I said - I'm getting desperate haha. 

I'm hoping that maybe I can train myself to tolerate the flavor and texture of the veggies, though. My past attempts have all failed, but I managed to do that with yogurt and bananas - and they even became favorites once I got used to them! So who knows? Maybe I can learn to like them.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> What are you willing to try? I usually just go with a normal salad, lettuce, sliced cucumbers, cherry tomatoes with ranch dressing. =D



Since you recommended tomatoes, sweet tomatoes are great as well. They're similar to cherry tomatoes but I taste a difference.

Try some broccoli? That's my favorite vegetable.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Since you recommended tomatoes, sweet tomatoes are great as well. They're similar to cherry tomatoes but I taste a difference.
> 
> Try some broccoli? That's my favorite vegetable.



I honestly haven't had broccoli in _forever_ - but I do remember that I actually kind of liked the taste.  I think my Mom steamed them..? I'm not sure about any other ways they can be prepared, or what they'd go well with.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

Steamed broccoli is the best.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Steamed broccoli is the best.



Ahh, now I'm hungry! >_< Haha

Guess that on top of learning how to cook me some veggies, I should be learning how to drive, too.. So I can go to the grocery store.  My Dad always does the grocery shopping, but thanks to the hours he works, he isn't always able.


----------



## Resi (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a car alarm going off.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 15, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I have been super constipated lately and it's becoming really painful.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to add a bunch more veggies into my diet.. but it's hard because I'm one of the many who hate the majority of vegetables (resulting in me rarely eating any).
> 
> Another issue is I don't know how to cook.. Does anyone know of any good veggie foods that are safe to eat raw - or are at least easy for a total beginner to prepare?? Like I said; I hate veggies. But I'm getting kinda desperate here.. >_<



I drink a spoon of olive oil everyday. I've always had problems with constipation since I was a baby. I also eat high on fiber cereal with drinkable yogurt(instead of milk) in the mornings. Since I've been doing that I've been going to the bathroom(#2) atleast once a day ^.^. When before I'd usually go every 3-4 days(YIKES). No extra vegetables necessary.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> I drink a spoon of olive oil everyday. I've always had problems with constipation since I was a baby. I also eat high on fiber cereal with drinkable yogurt(instead of milk) in the mornings. Since I've been doing that I've been going to the bathroom(#2) atleast once a day ^.^. When before I'd usually go every 3-4 days(YIKES). No extra vegetables necessary.



Sadly, I also tried eating a lot of fiber and eating yogurt (often 2 cups a day), but it didn't seem to make any difference. 

I've never tried the olive oil, though.  Did someone recommend it to you?


----------



## dragonair (Sep 15, 2014)

the signature character limit is 1000, and i'm at 998 characters but it won't let me change it i stg


----------



## Improv (Sep 15, 2014)

money struggles and school struggles and just struggles in general


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 15, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Sadly, I also tried eating a lot of fiber and eating yogurt (often 2 cups a day), but it didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> I've never tried the olive oil, though.  Did someone recommend it to you?



Yeah, my mom has been giving it to me since I was a baby. She claims I wouldn't poop for an entire week. She took me to the doctor and the doctor said to try giving me a spoon of olive oil a day. She did and I started pooping regularly. I grew up and my diet changed so the olive oil wasn't enough anymore. I added the extra fiber and that did it. So maybe try both together?! I'm sure if you drink a spoon of olive oil, eat cereal with yogurt and eat a salad for dinner... you're *bound* to poop that very same day xD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Yeah, my mom has been giving it to me since I was a baby. She claims I wouldn't poop for an entire week. She took me to the doctor and the doctor said to try giving me a spoon of olive oil a day. She did and I started pooping regularly. I grew up and my diet changed so the olive oil wasn't enough anymore. I added the extra fiber and that did it. So maybe try both together?! I'm sure if you drink a spoon of olive oil, eat cereal with yogurt and eat a salad for dinner... you're *bound* to poop that very same day xD



Haha, I'll definitely try to do as much as I can to get rid of this cursed constipation!

Anyway, thanks for mentioning that!  I had never heard of that 'cure' before, and would have never thought of it myself.. I've already told my Dad, too, so I'll probably be trying it here pretty soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

I was supposed to do something tomorrow after school... Something important but I can't remember


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 15, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Haha, I'll definitely try to do as much as I can to get rid of this cursed constipation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for mentioning that!  I had never heard of that 'cure' before, and would have never thought of it myself.. I've already told my Dad, too, so I'll probably be trying it here pretty soon. Fingers crossed!



Good luck! ^.^ *crosses fingers*
Though if all else fails, do go see a doctor. I wouldn't want you to explode.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm so emotional today lmao i woke up and started tearing up about the end of Breaking Bad out of nowhere and now I wanna cry listening to Pretty Hurts, Bey's voice is too powerful 4 me

also my shoulders feel more like _boul_ders ahahaha *sobs*


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

my mom just exploded at me about how our family uses her to do chores and stuff, I just nodded my head but in my head all i could say was, I have been in school and have a truck ton of homework. AND I have had the same pounding head ache for the past 4 months..... She is irritated at everyone for being busy or knowing how to relax every once and a while


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 15, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Good luck! ^.^ *crosses fingers*
> Though if all else fails, do go see a doctor. I wouldn't want you to explode.



Good point... As much as I hate doctors, I know if I put it off for too long, things will just get worse and I'll end up having to go to the emergency room. >_>; And I don't want that. Heh


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 15, 2014)

My only friend here always loves hanging out and taking us (since I'm broke) out to eat.
She has the knack of calling after I either a.) already ate, b.) haven't properly eaten in days, or c.) haven't fed myself fed that day.
Today's an A and my mum made a remark about food, which triggers me, and it doesn't help she's been harping on about my weight again today.

I'm going to just drink some water and come home to work out...
I can do 3 miles on the treadmill... I'll force myself. Even if it is boring and I'm scared of the basement.

I must be so disgusting to look at.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My only friend here always loves hanging out and taking us (since I'm broke) out to eat.
> She has the knack of calling after I either a.) already ate, b.) haven't properly eaten in days, or c.) haven't fed myself fed that day.
> Today's an A and my mum made a remark about food, which triggers me, and it doesn't help she's been harping on about my weight again today.
> 
> ...



Please don't think that way about yourself.  You're such a lovely person. 

I know it probably doesn't help, but don't be ashamed for eating a little bit more than you should have on one day. Everything should be done in moderation, and that includes exercise. You should definitely take care of your body, but take care of your mind, too. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 15, 2014)

Getting ready to go back to university. It's a bit stressful.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My only friend here always loves hanging out and taking us (since I'm broke) out to eat.
> She has the knack of calling after I either a.) already ate, b.) haven't properly eaten in days, or c.) haven't fed myself fed that day.
> Today's an A and my mum made a remark about food, which triggers me, and it doesn't help she's been harping on about my weight again today.
> 
> ...



No. You aren't.

http://imgur.com/hYAHB


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My only friend here always loves hanging out and taking us (since I'm broke) out to eat.
> She has the knack of calling after I either a.) already ate, b.) haven't properly eaten in days, or c.) haven't fed myself fed that day.
> Today's an A and my mum made a remark about food, which triggers me, and it doesn't help she's been harping on about my weight again today.
> 
> ...


My dear, you are beautiful no matter what. Weight doesn't matter, and i am sorry you have financial issues. Look if your mom is harping on you just remember that you are strong and beautiful no matter what anyone says. Remember it in your heart and be strong, stand up and say it right now, say you are strong and beautiful. Even if you don't believe it say it with passion, say it with heart, say it and believe it. <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Algebra's a pain in the ass.
I understand it, but it takes so long.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 15, 2014)

reading old, long articles for classes. so dry.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> reading old, long articles for classes. so dry.


ugh those are the worst.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm too isolated and too shy to change that but I really need to because it's driving me crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Getting ready to go back to university. It's a bit stressful.


Good luck.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm too isolated and too shy to change that but I really need to because it's driving me crazy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I used to be super shy, and sometimes i am but now after just letting it go.... well now I am out there. i wish you luck in the change. Your perfect anyway but you can be beyond perfect if you want <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

GAH.
Just found a pile of homework that was left forgotten. Now I'm scrambling to do it.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 15, 2014)

my eyes hurt so bad. allergies and staring at a computer screen all day is not very good for them.
now i'm tired which makes it worse.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I used to be super shy, and sometimes i am but now after just letting it go.... well now I am out there. i wish you luck in the change. Your perfect anyway but you can be beyond perfect if you want <3


Good for you for getting over your shyness, I'm glad you were able to. And thank you very much I appreciate that.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Good for you for getting over your shyness, I'm glad you were able to. And thank you very much I appreciate that.



Glad I could help my dear


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 15, 2014)

;n; someone voted my art thread down


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;n; someone voted my art thread down



I used to have 5 stars then someone beat me down to 2-3.... I dont know why, is it because my art is bad idk  After 2 months it is back to 4 stars


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;n; someone voted my art thread down



mine too x'D
whoever 4-starred u better hope i don't find them :u


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> mine too x'D
> whoever 4-starred u better hope i don't find them :u



And who ever 4 stared you best be on their best defense <3


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> And who ever 4 stared you best be on their best defense <3



aw bb c': It was actually at 3 earlier, someone voted it up while I was gone haha


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> aw bb c': It was actually at 3 earlier, someone voted it up while I was gone haha



Yeah nah just kept falling on mine, some nice people voted me up though last month


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hi, good morning, how are you?"
"Secretly tired and depressed but hiding it with tacky cheerfulness as usual, you?"
Ah, the things I wish I could say in person.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 15, 2014)

He told me I was once in a lifetime and now he's treating me like any other person he knows.
Nice.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got to take notes on the first four books of The Odyssey and study for three quizzes tomorrow, and besides doing a bit of the book notes I still need to do all of it. It's 11 PM over here. I wish I didn't procrastinate so often.

High school really makes you go in head first, I feel like I've been having countless quiz after quiz. ;-;


----------



## Cou (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so unmotivated to do anything :|


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> He told me I was once in a lifetime and now he's treating me like any other person he knows.
> Nice.



Well then he doesn't see how amazing you are!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 16, 2014)

You guys are the best.
I ended up going out and yeah, I ate. My mum always taught me it's kind of tacky/weird if people eat and you just sit there, so I got something small and cheap. I indulged a bit with a milkshake, only because I remembered to take my lactose pills. It was good. I had fun with my friends and I came home to my mum apologizing for taking the stress of her health scare out on me. I know she means well. But she just doesn't get my issues with food and weight. I welcomed the apology though. I'm home too late to work out, but I walk around a lot at school on Tuesdays so at least I'll get that exercise.

Seriously, I teared up reading some of your responses. Thank you for always being so lovely and kind and ugh, I just appreciate ya'll so much.

Only downside tonight is my stomach hurts a bit and my pelvis is throbbing, but I can deal.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You guys are the best.
> I ended up going out and yeah, I ate. My mum always taught me it's kind of tacky/weird if people eat and you just sit there, so I got something small and cheap. I indulged a bit with a milkshake, only because I remembered to take my lactose pills. It was good. I had fun with my friends and I came home to my mum apologizing for taking the stress of her health scare out on me. I know she means well. But she just doesn't get my issues with food and weight. I welcomed the apology though. I'm home too late to work out, but I walk around a lot at school on Tuesdays so at least I'll get that exercise.
> 
> Seriously, I teared up reading some of your responses. Thank you for always being so lovely and kind and ugh, I just appreciate ya'll so much.
> ...



I am glad everything worked out my dear, if you ever need to talk PM me


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

I really want a milkshake now lol.

Whatever.. I have a lot of things bothering me right now. Lots of small things people will probably find trivial, but I need to get it out somewhere.

One of the things I hate are when people make me think something is okay to do, only to find out later that it isn't. I'm not going to completely explain that situation but some of you have probably been there before. AKA, going out with a bunch of your friends when your partner said it's okay, but then they're angry when you get home and say it's not okay to go out. Like please don't do this to people. These fights are just meaningless. I lost a friend over my ex's jealousy, however his jealousy cannot be blamed for a reason I will not say.

Another thing is that I'm always extremely tired lately, physically and mentally. I don't go to bed super early because my long distance ex, who's relationship we're trying to rebuild, get's home about an hour and a half from my old bed time, 10:30. I usually end up staying up until about 1:30 am nowadays and I'm always tired and have to get up at 6:10 in the morning. I also like to enjoy the free time I have after school, it's something I cherish. I love when him and I talk. However, I usually end up falling asleep before my bedtime for hours. This means that homework doesn't get done and if it does, it's done really late or not at all. But what can I do..? I just have to make it through my last year of high school. I have 2 huge papers in school right now and I'm really feeling the senior stress.

Jealousy and possessiveness is going to ruin me. I'm extremely territorial of my love and it's gotten so much worse. He feels suffocated by me, I can feel. He's pretty possessive as well, but I'm at a new level. So many girls at his college have tried talking to him and getting with him, so two girls asking as much as to sit with him at a table when there's no tables drove me crazy. Didn't make it better that he lied about it and said the girls looking at him tried nothing or said nothing even suggestive or harmful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and for the record the above scenario with friends was not my situation, I don't have real life friends.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 16, 2014)

Cou said:


> I am so unmotivated to do anything :|



Same here ?-?

Anyway...

The laundry still hasn't been done, it's been almost 2 weeks. If the laundry isn't done by tomorrow I won't be going to school. We all have certain chores in our house and the laundry isn't mine (but that doesn't mean I can't help.) They just don't care I guess

I'm so sick of people mocking me when I'm in a bad mood or pointing out that I'm in a bad mood. It hurts. How would YOU feel if I teased you when ever you're sad or mad? I don't get why people think it's funny, it's not.

I feel like I've been posting here a lot. :/ I guess I'm having a lot of problems lately lol


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 16, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I used to have 5 stars then someone beat me down to 2-3.... I dont know why, is it because my art is bad idk  After 2 months it is back to 4 stars





Zane said:


> mine too x'D
> whoever 4-starred u better hope i don't find them :u



I don't even know why people down vote it ;n; like it's not as if I've received any negative feedback. If they had some criticism I would've liked to hear it ;n;


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I don't even know why people down vote it ;n; like it's not as if I've received any negative feedback. If they had some criticism I would've liked to hear it ;n;



Exactly!!!!


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been getting more and more headaches lately and I just want them to stop 

they've been happening at least a few times a week since july so I'm getting scared that it could be something serious??? UGH. probably just because I'm stressed 24/7 idk >__>


----------



## dragonair (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoiler: cursing



honestly kind of tired of people trying to take ****ing advantage of me. i'm trying to be nice, but i get treated like **** for it. nice.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

Born with a genetic disease and in 2008 after a surgery and what thought was flu it all unraveled on me..I have a very rare combo of two genetic diseases and there is no cure around the clock pain care, hardly leave home anymore, all friends abandoned me, now it's spread into tumors and went systemic all organs can't afford to go to big genetic center. Moved home at 22 to finish college had to finish my MA online but good school then disabled can't work didn't put enough money in when young to get much. So now time has passed thirty living at home, my body treats food like poison and attacks me until pain like an appendix burst or knife or gunshot and it rejects it is not describable and one of many issues. Now pelvic uterine tumor and cysts can't have kids not sure, will I live another yr need my mom to pick up a medicine script too expensive not covered for two months till new dr switches they are treating me like I am terrible. I'm scared in acute and chronic pain can't go out to dinner my old fav thing can't cook bring in food no one helps, family is getting verbally abusive yes I must be here right now but they don't help just scream if I even am around. 

  Met a great guy though is younger than me is in medical proposed, all past relationships were abusive one way or another he has been great then he started yelling at me flying off handle. It's like people know I am kind and want their love and take advantage. He realized and apologized he has a fam member with disability but hers effects her mind my doesn't except headaches and such but he realized was venting that to me and has been great taking over appt calls all that helping with money bodyguard ing with my family by being around will I make it to next year the wedding don't know will we who knows. My family though have to get out, too sick to do anything but grocery and then can't cook or eat it without getting sick. Sorry for the vent, bc my fam is having problems trying to take what I don't have when supposed to care for me but outright told one way or other want me gone horrible things said I can't ever repeat or forget and all because I am ill. My nephew died same disease they are pretty sure at eight months. My mom keeps telling me my wonderful fianc? will leave bc I am worthless and all my issues when am on the floor in pain getting yelled at told to stop acting and being crazy they are in so denial of the medical the proof is all there I am disabled won't work again and I know he won't leave but my mother she gets in my head threatens not to help with this that to scare me in a year will be out of here but if he turns on me like the rest was so sweet now seems to be tired of my issues too or maybe that's fear he will as he is working and school a lot so not around as much right now for a few months when he is they act like people I have never met put on a show...when is gone doesn't realize am alone here in this small room just waiting went two years with no outside fam contact before him I don't know what snapped in my mom we were close once.

  That's the tip of an iceberg, sorry but venting helps. My fianc? has been great and when realized that he was being harsh from new meds or stress is trying but every time I bring up a problem have not mentioned since last spoke feel am being a downer. Told him to find someone early 20s in school, well but he does love me that's good family not helping at all with even wedding things I don't think believe anyone could love me and take care of me without resentment. Am shy, everyone I met when was in school the little days could go or work when younger loves me outside people see it but my family has issues coping with their own messes and treating me like a person not their property because I am their child so can go through or take my personal things just because I have to live here now but am an adult, no money for clothes like am used to, fianc? helps but is so young 21 am afraid it's all too much and the vast time apart while he is getting money for us is actually making me withdraw. Then always da.. sick. In hosp this that told can't help you here even there a diagnosis of what combo is doing won't save you no cure. Still I fight and know am a good person.

    Long vent but that is what is for right getting it out. Not all of it but am used to no one caring, if I can make it to that wedding and honeymoon in Disney for two weeks come home to someone who will always be my new family and take it day by day will be happy no wedding big just want that honeymoon even though heat hurts me as run 103 average I want that so I look forward and hold on to Disney need something to look toward week by week.
  Ok think I feel a weight lifting bc you don't know me so I can tell you how bad well half how bad things are the whole how bad would feel a betrayal to my family feel guilty even talking about them though they sure do me to others always must look good on outside blame me hide truth. Thanks for anonymous vent and sorry for typos and punctuation I just started flowing out the pain and frustration. It helped.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I really want a milkshake now lol.
> 
> Whatever.. I have a lot of things bothering me right now. Lots of small things people will probably find trivial, but I need to get it out somewhere.
> 
> ...




This is not a healthy relationship. You're both jealous and possessive of each other... and it cost you a friend because he got jealous. Maybe you two should take a break from each other and put some much needed distance between you. I know it sounds harsh but having been there and having it destroy is something I don't want anyone to experience. 



> Jealousy is simply and clearly the fear that you do not have value.  Jealousy scans for evidence to prove the point - that others will be preferred and rewarded more than you.  There is only one alternative - self-value.  If you cannot love yourself, you will not believe that you are loved.  You will always think it's a mistake or luck.  Take your eyes off others and turn the scanner within.  Find the seeds of your jealousy, clear the old voices and experiences.  Put all the energy into building your personal and emotional security.  Then you will be the one others envy, and you can remember the pain and reach out to them.  ~Jennifer James


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Taking space is easier said than done, however. :/ and i don't want to


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

also sorry was an old thread, was at the top..


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2014)

The periodicals tomorrow, and the exams will be on Calculus and English / Literature, which is not too hard. Thankfully it's half-day too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's still bothering me though since I didn't study ****.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Taking space is easier said than done, however. :/ and i don't want to



I didn't either, but things got so bad that things...well things got really bad. I'm pretty skinny to begin with, but I ended up losing a **** ton of weight. I sacrificed time that should have been for other things like school and my family to spend time with him. I'm still playing catch up in school and trying to make up for lost time with family. I ended up losing parts of me that, in all honesty shouldn't have gotten lost in the first place. Things went to head, when my biggest fear actually came true and he ended up cheating on me. Not just once, but multiple times. And he tried to spin that it was all my fault, that I wasn't good enough. That I was lacking. 

Now? I'm in a healthy relationship and he's doomed to be forever alone because he never changed and I did.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 16, 2014)

The one month of exams that will decide the rest of my life is coming up and the amount of ready that I am is negative 999.

I want to just rot away.

Doesn't help that our social studies teacher seems to have something against English Literature students, and I'm one.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

I was out yesterday because I was sick and today i feel worse but I can work up the courage to call my mom or tell my sister.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't seen my boyfriend since last week. It's weird seeing each other every day for years and then it tapering off to maybe one day a week. He's been distant. I needed a ride to school today but he complains of always being tired and I didn't want to bother him. I went to school with my brother at 8, despite my first class not starting till 11. I don't have any friends and I'm so shy/scary that I just chose a wall with an outlet, sat down, ate my bag of dry ramen, and avoided eye contact by reading on my phone. My class is cancelled and my next one doesn't start still 2. It's math. The class I really need; I have a test Thursday. I should go to get the notes and maybe there's a review. But I don't want to... I want to just skip... I get 3 days, I think. I've already used one because my pelvis was hurting too much and I didn't think I could sit in class for 2 hours. I've taken this class before and failed. The second time around is still awkward, but it's frustrating because I have all the notes already and the class is too loud and unfocused and ugh...

@cadberry, are you okay?  I hope it's nothing serious?

@ahri, you can always message me. I know where you're coming from.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 16, 2014)

All of my clothes are dirty and idk if I should go to school or not. I'm scared they're going to tell me to suck it up and re-wear my dirty clothes


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 16, 2014)

Pissed that England is the only nation in the UK to not get our own government, yet Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales have one.


----------



## caraishere (Sep 16, 2014)

Is 'everything' a legitimate answer?


----------



## nekosync (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't tan in AC:NL anymore.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 16, 2014)

i promised myself that i'd finally open up to my mother or father about my problems today so i could get some help for it, but uguhguh i'm so scared i just can't work up to courage to do so despite it being for the better,,,,


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 16, 2014)

my friends thinking they know what depression and stuff is. yeah you know what it is on paper but you have no idea what its really like so please stop arguing with me I know how I feel, you don't.


----------



## Noir (Sep 16, 2014)

If I could explain everything that's been bothering me, it be a soap opera of dysfunctionality at best.

But besides that, I'll give a little bit.

Despite being outted by my sisters as the worst possible person, they manipulate me, or try to, to do their bidding and believe their unfathomable stupidity. But I wised up, yet, one of them, more than the other, is lashing out at me. I can't change them. Nor do I even care to have them in my life at this point. I've been beyond angered over just mad or po'ed. I'm bitter. And spiteful. But I'm still not going to let that destroy everything that I have gained through being a good person and loving. Yet the fact that they have the audacity to make me out as the worst, will never let me forgive them.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 16, 2014)

..?


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a test in an hour that I had no time to study for yesterday because of all the other homework assignments I had to do... I still have to do research for a presentation before I meet my group members in 4 hours sighs.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel pretty awful for saying I'm piled up in homework since there are many many people who have way more than me.
I've just done some really difficult maths homework, I still need to complete some science homework tomorrow morning, and I've been assigned 4 homework pieces this week and it's only tuesday.
I'm not used to all this!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I haven't seen my boyfriend since last week. It's weird seeing each other every day for years and then it tapering off to maybe one day a week. He's been distant. I needed a ride to school today but he complains of always being tired and I didn't want to bother him. I went to school with my brother at 8, despite my first class not starting till 11. I don't have any friends and I'm so shy/scary that I just chose a wall with an outlet, sat down, ate my bag of dry ramen, and avoided eye contact by reading on my phone. My class is cancelled and my next one doesn't start still 2. It's math. The class I really need; I have a test Thursday. I should go to get the notes and maybe there's a review. But I don't want to... I want to just skip... I get 3 days, I think. I've already used one because my pelvis was hurting too much and I didn't think I could sit in class for 2 hours. I've taken this class before and failed. The second time around is still awkward, but it's frustrating because I have all the notes already and the class is too loud and unfocused and ugh...
> 
> @cadberry, are you okay?  I hope it's nothing serious?
> 
> @ahri, you can always message me. I know where you're coming from.



Thank you. I appreciate everybody's advice with the needing distance but that would be too hard for me. I'm much more miserable without him around. I'd rather lose all my friends than him.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Thank you. I appreciate everybody's advice with the needing distance but that would be too hard for me. I'm much more miserable without him around. I'd rather lose all my friends than him.



Oh sweetie... if you ever need someone to talk to feel free to pm me.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you. It means a lot.

And saying lose all my friends would be all my online ones because I have none irl, and honestly I like it this way, not sure why.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 16, 2014)

I want friends. Like, not just acquaintances or friends that you talk to sometimes but I miss having a best friend to be able to tell anything to, someone that just _gets_ you. Someone that'll always be there for you. I mean, I have family but that's not the same. I ended up saying goodbye to another friend today and we were drifting apart already but it still sucks. Losing 2 good friends in a small amount of time and all. Whelp.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm pretty pissed off at being on crutches lmao

Like okay I can manage just fine opening doors and I'm not hobbling I just need them because I have terrible balance and I get tired walking long distances (plus it's p much easier to make big leaps when you can't run) and I keep hearing that I'm doing it for sympathy or that I don't need them, like lmao I've got a wheelchair in school if I wanted sympathy I'd hop into that and if I didn't need to be on the crutches I would gladly throw them away
But like it just pisses me off how people don't have any consideration?? like as I said yes I'm pretty able but my legs are stiff and i cant feel my left leg and crap but they expect me to just get pushed into huge crowds and pushed around 
And I swear to god I will give up because my feet literally bleed from the walking and my friends expect me to do three laps around the school while they look for someone?? And then they borrowed my wheelchair and then left me in the middle of a crowded corridor with crutches and the wheelchair alone because they'd be late for lesson and a teacher had to help me go to the other end of the school and back to get something I had to leave and it's been on my chest for like a month and I'm pissed off man

Oh and this ***** thinks she's hilarious for making fun of the fact I am disabled?? like she literally mocks me for it lmao but she runs away from me in school lmao


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 16, 2014)

Two of the kids I'm watching, think it is funny to kick another kid that is sleeping. I've called the mom and told them and she only says that they're playing. Really? Playing? Kicking another kid is playing? -.-


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not feeling well....and we have 2 more periods to go  My stomach hurts and I'm getting a headache. I feel unmotivated and don't feel like doing work. I don't feel well mentally and physically....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> Born with a genetic disease and in 2008 after a surgery and what thought was flu it all unraveled on me..I have a very rare combo of two genetic diseases and there is no cure around the clock pain care, hardly leave home anymore, all friends abandoned me, now it's spread into tumors and went systemic all organs can't afford to go to big genetic center. Moved home at 22 to finish college had to finish my MA online but good school then disabled can't work didn't put enough money in when young to get much. So now time has passed thirty living at home, my body treats food like poison and attacks me until pain like an appendix burst or knife or gunshot and it rejects it is not describable and one of many issues. Now pelvic uterine tumor and cysts can't have kids not sure, will I live another yr need my mom to pick up a medicine script too expensive not covered for two months till new dr switches they are treating me like I am terrible. I'm scared in acute and chronic pain can't go out to dinner my old fav thing can't cook bring in food no one helps, family is getting verbally abusive yes I must be here right now but they don't help just scream if I even am around.
> 
> Met a great guy though is younger than me is in medical proposed, all past relationships were abusive one way or another he has been great then he started yelling at me flying off handle. It's like people know I am kind and want their love and take advantage. He realized and apologized he has a fam member with disability but hers effects her mind my doesn't except headaches and such but he realized was venting that to me and has been great taking over appt calls all that helping with money bodyguard ing with my family by being around will I make it to next year the wedding don't know will we who knows. My family though have to get out, too sick to do anything but grocery and then can't cook or eat it without getting sick. Sorry for the vent, bc my fam is having problems trying to take what I don't have when supposed to care for me but outright told one way or other want me gone horrible things said I can't ever repeat or forget and all because I am ill. My nephew died same disease they are pretty sure at eight months. My mom keeps telling me my wonderful fianc? will leave bc I am worthless and all my issues when am on the floor in pain getting yelled at told to stop acting and being crazy they are in so denial of the medical the proof is all there I am disabled won't work again and I know he won't leave but my mother she gets in my head threatens not to help with this that to scare me in a year will be out of here but if he turns on me like the rest was so sweet now seems to be tired of my issues too or maybe that's fear he will as he is working and school a lot so not around as much right now for a few months when he is they act like people I have never met put on a show...when is gone doesn't realize am alone here in this small room just waiting went two years with no outside fam contact before him I don't know what snapped in my mom we were close once.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry about your situation. I know that there's really nothing I can say that will make you feel better, but I'm rooting for you and your fianc?. I really hope that you two are happy together, no matter what happens. 

If you need to vent anymore, feel free to talk to me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm scared of being in my own house...?
I'm going to hurry up and shower so I can leave.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm scared of being in my own house...?
> I'm going to hurry up and shower so I can leave.


 Hug the house, love it. You only have it for so long  we moved out of the house I lived in for 13 years and I dont mind the new house anymore, was scared but I am not anymore


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 16, 2014)

pretty annoyed right now. i have no patience, and this person takes forever to do anything like years.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 16, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Hug the house, love it. You only have it for so long  we moved out of the house I lived in for 13 years and I dont mind the new house anymore, was scared but I am not anymore



It's my family making me scared of it. :/ I'm getting really tired of getting ganged up on.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It's my family making me scared of it. :/ I'm getting really tired of getting ganged up on.



Well tell um your feeling like that and make sure they understand it hurts <3


----------



## Resi (Sep 16, 2014)

I told off one of my friends when I was in a bad mood and now I feel like "sorry" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Improv (Sep 16, 2014)

just wasted two hours at a college center to get information I ALREADY KNEW thanks a lot mom for dragging me down there

now i get to stay up the entire night doing homework that i should have been doing in the first place YAAAAAAY i just ****ing love being sleep deprived at school


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 16, 2014)

3-4 hours of sleep a day is killing me because of work.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

i feel like my grandparents have been gone forever and I really miss them.
can't wait for Sunday to come.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> 3-4 hours of sleep a day is killing me because of work.



Whoa, that's not healthy. I need at least 8 hours of sleep unless I want to be a zombie for the rest of the day. But I know how demanding work can be sometimes, hope you can find a way to get more rest.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

I've got 99 problems and 94 of them are due by friday. 8)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 16, 2014)

My mom -,- She takes my birthday money that she gave me and sad she'll "pay" me back but 3 months later and nothing. WTF mom I even saved it to get smash


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Tell her to buy it for you as payback?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't wanna go to work tomorrow ):


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Tell her to buy it for you as payback?



My mom would never do that. I either have to suck it up and demand my
Money back or find a way to make some cash myself


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My mom would never do that. I either have to suck it up and demand my
> Money back or find a way to make some cash myself



demand it, if she* borrowed *your money make her pay you back.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel like my mom is disappointed that I'm don't act like a dainty little lady.

So sometimes I like crude jokes, sometimes I like violent or scary movies, sometimes I like to listen to heavy metal. I'm still feminine, I'm still gentle and caring or whatever... It's not like she puts me down, but sometimes I'll say something and she'll sigh and say (not in a hurtful way, sort of a half-joking-but-it-sounds-like-she-means-it kind of way) "You used to be such a lady." I feel like expecting me to act a certain way just because I'm female is stupid, but it still bothers me I guess.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 17, 2014)

Some guy that is friends with an old friend of mine asked me out on FB. Where it clearly states I have a boyfriend, and nearly all my FB posts has him tagged. Guy kept insisting I go have dinner with him and a Long Distance Relationship isn't a real relationship. I told him no and to leave me alone. He's now filling up my "Other" folder with passive aggressive messages. -_-*


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Some guy that is friends with an old friend of mine asked me out on FB. Where it clearly states I have a boyfriend, and nearly all my FB posts has him tagged. Guy kept insisting I go have dinner with him and a Long Distance Relationship isn't a real relationship. I told him no and to leave me alone. He's now filling up my "Other" folder with passive aggressive messages. -_-*


block him!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 17, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> block him!



I deleted him first by mistake. Not sure if I could block him. Lemme try! Thank you! <3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 17, 2014)

Whoever says that long distance relationships aren't real has 0 respect from me. >_< You're in one? Congratulations.  They're tough at times but they're rewarding.

Him and I have seen each other twice now.. <3 Which is also why I could never let go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We hit over 3k posts and I changed the title to make it look a little more professional lol.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Whoever says that long distance relationships aren't real has 0 respect from me. >_< You're in one? Congratulations.  They're tough at times but they're rewarding.
> 
> Him and I have seen each other twice now.. <3 Which is also why I could never let go.



Yeah, he and I have been together for 2 years but we've been friends for pretty much 8-9 years. He's my best friend in the whole entire world. And I'm his. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I can't block him with out re-adding him. I just reported him for abuse! Mwhhaahaa!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 17, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Yeah, he and I have been together for 2 years but we've been friends for pretty much 8-9 years. He's my best friend in the whole entire world. And I'm his.



._. so sweet. makes me wish things were alright between us again. still talk and are friends.. but we broke up about a month ago.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

All my threads are so empty.... no one orders anymore and it is lonely....
on an upper note my Art Thread has 10k views and is top 16th in views


----------



## kasane (Sep 17, 2014)

My Chemistry test that I took yesterday.I'm anxiously waiting for my results which I may or may not receive tomorrow or on Friday


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 17, 2014)

My neck and shoulders are killing me suddenly! I was having a great night too  My friend came to pick me up from work, and we went down to a bar near my place and had breakfast fries and nutella cheesecake for dinner :3 Now I'm just putzing around till I get tired but I wish this pain in my shoulders would stop. I think it's because my posture is always bad  I really need to correct that.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 17, 2014)

I have human body dissection today and I hate it


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 17, 2014)

Life.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 17, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I have human body dissection today and I hate it




You're going to dissect a *real* human body. Whoa... that's big. What are you studying?


----------



## Noir (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a horrid dream. A very horrid dream. And it's bothering me so terribly right now. ._.


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2014)

Colds because of practice


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 17, 2014)

My priorities right now are so wrong.

I've officially lost control over my life.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 17, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> You're going to dissect a *real* human body. Whoa... that's big. What are you studying?



Yeah it's quite interesting but after a while it's just boring and slightly gross - especially when the smell gets to you
- oh and I study medicine


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 17, 2014)

This week needs to be over right now. 

So many assignments... I hate my end of the day classes, too.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you F-ing kidding me?! It's my cousins day off AGAIN and she wants me to watch her kids. Really? If you don't want to spend time with your kids you shouldn't have had them. Oh my freaking god! She says she has 'errands' to run. Errands that probably involve a happy hour somewhere.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm falling behind in a couple of my classes in college this semester. Eugh...


----------



## hzl (Sep 17, 2014)

I was feeling so down so I decided to take more pills than I'm prescribed to take and I don't feel better and oh my god chronic dp sucks so bad.


----------



## meo (Sep 17, 2014)

Had to report a hit and run today at campus. Feel bad that I wasn't able to give better details (positive about the first three letters of the plate but not so positive about the last four numbers). But I did what I could do and most people would of kept walking than call the campus police.
So hopefully they can track down the person that hit this guy's parked car.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a dream, that thankfully I'm already struggling to remember, that was basically a repressed memory of a traumatic event that I let happen to me. It's weird when suddenly the person you're dreaming about isn't your boyfriend anymore and how it doesn't stop the flow of the dream. I feel even more messed up.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 17, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Yeah it's quite interesting but after a while it's just boring and slightly gross - especially when the smell gets to you
> - oh and I study medicine



Ohhh, that's what I thought. It must be an unique an interesting experience. I don't think I could stand the smell, let alone sight, of a corpse. Hope everything goes well for you today with that dissection!


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

the list of individuals i literally hate gets longer every day.

i laid in bed for an hour after waking up and when i finally moved to a sitting position i realized there was nothing to get out of bed for, so i guess i better do something today to cheer myself up.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 17, 2014)

'bout to throw a ***** in the trunk of my car brb.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2014)

My sister thinks it's cool to put the whole family in a group chat and brag about her life... Then they all proceed to reply with how much they love her. 

I'm just deleting it every time someone replies. 


 I haven't liked my sister in many, many years.


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 17, 2014)

people on social media sites >.> they're excrutiating


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

literature you need for uni too obscure **** moit


----------



## Imitation (Sep 17, 2014)

..?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Sep 17, 2014)

Dad is leaving around the 18th of next month to attend a meeting with his fiancee in Vietnam, as the final legal step to get her into the US.. And she'll be coming back with him.

That means that I only have maybe a month and a half before I have to meet her, and _*I'm not ready*!_

It'd be easier if I just had to meet her and that be it, but I still live off of my Dad, which means she and I will be living under the same roof. >_< I'm so anxious I feel sick..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

^wow.. i can understand that


----------



## easpa (Sep 17, 2014)

took a student council application form but I'm immediately regretting the decision


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 17, 2014)

There's this guy who shows up to my LGBT psychology class every week, he walks into class late every day, and doesn't raise his hand unless it's to comment about how gay men have it worse than everyone else in the queer community ESPECIALLY women >.> The next time he says that lesbians and bisexual women don't face prejudice or discrimination because homosexuality in women is accepted by society I may actually get up and scream in his face.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 17, 2014)

People calling themselves "anti-feminists" 
You might as well just say "I'm either terribly ignorant or a horrible person, don't converse with me"

Also I think I'm gaining weight and I'm not sure how to feel about that


----------



## dragonair (Sep 17, 2014)

i'm just in a really bad mood today and i really want to cry but i'm trying to hold it in
+ i'm plot resetting and it's been hours and i'm getting really frustrated
i just want to go to sleep


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 17, 2014)

This. picture. >~<


----------



## Aradai (Sep 17, 2014)

why is it so cold outside when summers not over yet wtf September.


----------



## Resi (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a panic attack during math, was hit in the face with a frisbee and will have a huge bruise tomorrow.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 17, 2014)

Since I was being such a wuss when I tried telling my mom I've decided to try selling the books that are just sitting on my bed stand and collecting dust. So I run it by my mom and she pissed me off so much -,-


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't have an outlet for my anger and I really need one. I just want to bang on things and break everything in my kitchen and scream but I can't.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 17, 2014)

i really need to fix this. its too much.

i need you so much right now. just come home. please.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a ton of homework to do but I'm emotionally drained and exhausted. At least I'm going home this weekend, it's a much needed break.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

No one is taking my discount offer and instead question me about stuff and it makes me sad XD not really it is hard for me to feel sadness~ I am to happy


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 17, 2014)

That person who is extremely judgemental. 1 spelling error..... grrr


----------



## Improv (Sep 17, 2014)

i'm so tired of being stressed all the time omg
i long for the day where i can get more than 5 hours of sleep


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Wah I suck at dancing. Mr. mr. is difficult to follow!


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 17, 2014)

i'm so lame I noticed the title change of this thread


----------



## dragonair (Sep 17, 2014)

i need to stop thinking about someone i'm not even friends with anymore. i just think about things that i would talk about with them and then i remember we're no longer friends and then it makes my heart hurt and i honestly just want to cry


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to make some friends but I don't know how. I feel like just PMing someone would be corny.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 18, 2014)

dragonair said:


> i need to stop thinking about someone i'm not even friends with anymore. i just think about things that i would talk about with them and then i remember we're no longer friends and then it makes my heart hurt and i honestly just want to cry



Cry, let it out. And keep doing it till you don't cry over that person anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I want to make some friends but I don't know how. I feel like just PMing someone would be corny.



Hi, I'm Jade! Let's be friends! 

Yes it is that easy~


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 18, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I want to make some friends but I don't know how. I feel like just PMing someone would be corny.



I'm more afraid of being ignored tbh


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 18, 2014)

dragonair said:


> i need to stop thinking about someone i'm not even friends with anymore. i just think about things that i would talk about with them and then i remember we're no longer friends and then it makes my heart hurt and i honestly just want to cry



This has been me every day, except about my ex-SO. I don't know how to make it better, because I'm going through it as well as we speak, but it'll get better. *hugs*


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 18, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> I'm more afraid of being ignored tbh



But at least you tried. =[


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 18, 2014)

Ah, loneliness, such is a sorrow...


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 18, 2014)

I've just felt like nothing I do is good enough for anyone as of late and that's been making really sad.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 18, 2014)

I pretty much gave my Polly Pocket collection away for free six years ago but now I'm seeing them sell for $30+ each. I should've kept them.


----------



## Nage (Sep 18, 2014)

taking acma210&stat285+3 other courses in 1 semester is killer
hhhhhhhhhhhhhh dying everyday lack of sleep i cant even


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> This has been me every day, except about my ex-SO. I don't know how to make it better, because I'm going through it as well as we speak, but it'll get better. *hugs*



Yeah, I know the feels. It's better now but sometimes it hits me quite hard because we've known each other for over 10 years and he lives pretty close...


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

scotland's having a very important vote today and i should be excited but i'm stressing out and no one ever listens to what i have to say. i know that everyone thinks i'm dumb but it didn't bother me so much until recently bleh


----------



## Farobi (Sep 18, 2014)

People who don't know how to take care of animals </3 I tried to ask her if the cat is doing well and is getting enough exposure, but this person just wants him to stay in the cage for i-dont-know-how-long because he might 'run away', which is a pretty dumb excuse because staying in a cage for a long time is no better. And with the recent typhoon in my city (cold weather) .. R.I.P.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

This assignment. More annoying than I thought even if the films were good.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

Extremely tired. Just got into school too..


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

nothing


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 18, 2014)

I woke up this morning 

I have two weeks of holidays in 1 week...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

Justwant to sleeeep


----------



## unravel (Sep 18, 2014)

Need to look for my group (buch of kids) because I have to help them (too picky for projects I want the presentation good)

- - - Post Merge - - -

By I mean picky you the place, angle and shiz for video editing


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 18, 2014)

Ugh I want to sleep but I have to do homework


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

i want chips or candy. yes bad for my teeth but what the ****


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

Gotta sit through a lecture on the college process next period and im falling asleep.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 18, 2014)

Sleepy and feeling really sick. Unfortunately baby sitting again. *face desk*


----------



## Hot (Sep 18, 2014)

My neck and back hurts from looking down. These desks are really tiny.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 18, 2014)

School. I don't even know what I'm doing any more I hate it when teachers are constantly being negative.

Like I know my cohort is really bad and we shouldn't be this horrible less than one month before the final national exams but it still annoys me how teachers are treating us like lesser beings.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 18, 2014)

My fine liner pens (I know, so nerdy) still haven't arrived  and I want to make some notes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

Having anxiety attacks


----------



## Resi (Sep 18, 2014)

My screen recorder isn't saving things as an .mp4 so I can't use them in my video


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

stomach ache. stupid birth control.


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm really tired and I started drifting off in my bed immediately after eating and now I have heartburn


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel immature for my age. It doesn't help that I'm literally shorter than most kids in my grade, but how they act, dress, and carry themselves compared to me seems so much more adult. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 18, 2014)

Resi said:


> My screen recorder isn't saving things as an .mp4 so I can't use them in my video



Ouch, I hate when that happens. What format is it saving your videos in? What video editing software are you using? Windows Movie Makes? Sony Vegas?


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 18, 2014)

I can tell Im going to post a lot here...

Right now what's bothering me is my lack of willpower to eat healthier foods. I have a big problem with junk food and I know its bad for my health but I completely blank when I go for a snack and there are apples in the fridge and I go for potato chips or cookies instead a lot of the time :/


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

^ I feel the same. I am pretty good at controlling what I eat, but we're all human and we like what we like. I love chips as well xD I just finished the end of a bag of multigrain tostitos. >_< But my breakfast is always orange juice and some low fat yogurt, so one snack won't kill me.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 18, 2014)

I want to write a webcomic but I keep losing interest in working on my stories and keep getting new ideas.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 18, 2014)

I can't complete the Italian challenge in Cook, Serve, Delicious!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 18, 2014)

everything i say upsets people, so I'm honestly NOT allowed to say. Even if I say my birthday, people will go on a rampage.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 18, 2014)

I am disproportionately uncomfortable with the changes in ios 8


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

This kid who is new on our bus... He is like in Sixth grade (I'm in Ninth)... 
I never did anything to him, minded my own business. One day he decides to call me an A!@hole. 
I don't know why. 
All I say is, "Wow, you're rude."

He starts crying. People thought I called him something else. >.> He accused me of it anyways

This was 3 weeks ago anyways. It's over with but I'm still pissed


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a senior and kids in my grade are so annoying.

I get assigned to edit this kid's essay for a grade. Don't even know him, legit made inappropriate jokes about genitals to me when they have a girlfriend. Like get lost.

Your story just reminded me of this.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2014)

The people I'm closest to in marching band have this weird habit of ignoring me every couple days or so and then talking to me like nothing happened and I just. I'm so confused. Marching band is basically my life right now because I'm at practice/games/competitions so often, so these are mostly the people I hang out with right now. It really hurts when they ignore me, but I hate it even more when they just act like everything is normal and then do it again. 

To top it off, one of them is a girl I've had a crush on for awhile now, and she's ignored me a couple days in favor of one of our other friends, who I'm pretty sure she has a crush on. But now she's been talking to mainly me and not her and I'm just. So confused. 

TL;DR I want band to end quickly.


----------



## Resi (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my eyes dilated and couldn't see sh!t for the past 2 hours. Now I'm trying to do my homework with my gaze slightly returned (there seems to be a glare across my left eye when looking at a light, even without my glasses on.)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 18, 2014)

can you block people in real life


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have to eat soon, which means I will have to say goodbye for TBT for a little while..


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 18, 2014)

suicidal issues


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 18, 2014)

I broke up with my (now ex) boyfriend because it wasn't working out at all and now he's a wreck and I'm fine. I feel like such a jerk even though it made me happy and I should be focusing on myself and the guy I'm with now, but he keeps telling me how he can't sleep and can't eat because of it. Right now I really just kind of want to forget about him and focus on my new boyfriend but I feel like he's trying to make me feel bad for it because he's miserable and I'm not.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 18, 2014)

Dude, why do the other girls at school act like they are the best and prettiest things in the world? The way they act to other people makes them totally not cool. (They insult people and each other. But when its each other they LAUGH.) I dont actually care that much about how i look. When one asked me "Why dont you wear skinny jeans?" I just said because i dont like them. Because i dont.


----------



## Radda (Sep 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Dude, why do the other girls at school act like they are the best and prettiest things in the world? The way they act to other people makes them totally not cool. (They insult people and each other. But when its each other they LAUGH.) I dont actually care that much about how i look. When one asked me "Why dont you wear skinny jeans?" I just said because i dont like them. Because i dont.


Thank you c:.Some women are b's.
I have to memorize lines for a play tomorrow.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 18, 2014)

public service announcement: i eat veggies because I like them not to stay slim and i'm slim because i'm an athletic person. pls and ty


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr. mr. dance is kinda difficult... Then again I've never danced before...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

The fact that I have to go to school on monday, and there is someone there who really annoys me.

She has a group of 4 people (Including her) that gossip and say rude things about people.

I am one of her biggest subjects....


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 18, 2014)

puu so much homework!! :c I think I did bad on my Science test, too.. At least the homework isn't due anytime soon, and tomorrow will be Friday, where I get to walk home with my c̶r̶u̶s̶h̶ best friend. (●?∀｀●)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 18, 2014)

I want to go to bed already. z.Z


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I want to go to bed already. z.Z


Think of a boring class, that puts me to sleep :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I broke up with my (now ex) boyfriend because it wasn't working out at all and now he's a wreck and I'm fine. I feel like such a jerk even though it made me happy and I should be focusing on myself and the guy I'm with now, but he keeps telling me how he can't sleep and can't eat because of it. Right now I really just kind of want to forget about him and focus on my new boyfriend but I feel like he's trying to make me feel bad for it because he's miserable and I'm not.



you already have a new one?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 19, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Think of a boring class, that puts me to sleep :3



I wish I could, but I'm waiting for the washer and dryer to finish. =\ I'm so close to face desking so hard. >< My keyboard does NOT make a comfortable pillow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 19, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I wish I could, but I'm waiting for the washer and dryer to finish. =\ I'm so close to face desking so hard. >< My keyboard does NOT make a comfortable pillow.



Mine does, mainly because I am used to it, but that is beside the point


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

Starting to want to push my love over a cliff


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

The weather lately! I never have allergies, but all of this funky rain we're getting is bringing in ragweed which is making my head feel like a balloon.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think I'll ever be good enough for anyone


----------



## Imitation (Sep 19, 2014)

..?


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 19, 2014)

I found a super adorable, handsome guy on OkC. He seems like a really cool person, but he really sucks at carrying on conversations : /


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 19, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I found a super adorable, handsome guy on OkC. He seems like a really cool person, but he really sucks at carrying on conversations : /


Then use your leadership skills, show him how its done <3


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 19, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Then use your leadership skills, show him how its done <3



Ugh, I'm trying but it's like...hard to hold a conversation via email with someone who only responds with single word answers every five hours. I asked him out to hang for an evening, but he says he doesn't feel comfortable with meeting in person, so I can't really pressure him about it. He does say he's interested, so idk man. Idk. I just need him to ****ing talk haha. I'm only hanging in here because he's so damned good looking.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 19, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Ugh, I'm trying but it's like...hard to hold a conversation via email with someone who only responds with single word answers every five hours. I asked him out to hang for an evening, but he says he doesn't feel comfortable with meeting in person, so I can't really pressure him about it. He does say he's interested, so idk man. Idk. I just need him to ****ing talk haha. I'm only hanging in here because he's so damned good looking.



Awwww Sorry he is so quite


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 19, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Awwww Sorry he is so quite



eh, lol. In my experience this is just what guys are like >.> which is why I've been seeing women for the past decade haha.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Starting to want to push my love over a cliff


I wish I had the guts to actually do that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2014)

It's so hot, I can't sleep. I hate my apartment.  There's no air circulation or w/e, and it feels like being in an oven. It's unbearable in the afternoon where it's like 87? in the apartment and 75? outside.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

life


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

So tired...


----------



## Snype (Sep 19, 2014)

People on this site being so rude towards me.

I just want to make friends and have fun on here. ;_;


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm tired and I don't wanna go tomorrow


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> People on this site being so rude towards me.
> 
> I just want to make friends and have fun on here. ;_;


Ditto :x


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 19, 2014)

You people make me feel like I'm the most heartless mayor ever since I don't really care about my villagers' feelings.


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> People on this site being so rude towards me.
> 
> I just want to make friends and have fun on here. ;_;



Lol so cute xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Sakuro this an example


> Just going to disable PM's and VM's so only friends can be with me. Have a good day.


I said that you have to find it yourself because I dunno much about you and I know you know yourself better. I'm not trying to be rude I want you to know why people make fun of you and the reason why is you _misunderstand_ what we (members) are saying.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Starting to want to push my love over a cliff




*hugs*

I say do it. The bodies make a cool woooshing sound and the impact thud sounds amazing! >.>


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a really important chemistry test today and I'm really scared I'm gonna fail it. I still don't know my solubility rules that well :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2014)

My hair looks so dead and gross... I need a haircut so bad. 
One of the many problems of being a girl.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a soccer game tomorrow..


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

Things are getting seriously upsetting.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 19, 2014)

A cough that's been with me for over a month now. It was getting better, but now it's worse again. I feel like I'm hacking up my lungs and I'm wheezing badly. I'm not sick, it's just a stupid cough for no reason.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2014)

I tripped while I was going up stairs to my apartment to do something and now i have this huge nasty scar on my arm.  it doesn't help that my neighbors saw so now I have the embarrassing part...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

The fact that I can't help anyone on this thread..


----------



## Hot (Sep 19, 2014)

I left my advanced school for a crappy one because they have a pool. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm falling behind in college algebra
plus I have really bad allergic asthma today


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying to do pixel art -_-


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

I KEEP SNEEZING AHH


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 19, 2014)

My dog wasn't that excited to see me, at least he got up and came to me lol.
I definitely failed that test but it's my fault I should've studied more.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

Noise, and stress.And i need quiet time without kids, dogs, or the cat.


----------



## Improv (Sep 19, 2014)

this really annoying girl will not let me or my friends leave omfg she has to hold on to everything.

she took my old tumblr url out of spite i guess i mean if that makes you feel better????? but move on jesus ****


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 19, 2014)

It bothers me when people have an ego so huge that it prevents them from behaving as a decent human being.  It seems that humility is a virtue that is all but lost these days.

I also find it ridiculous when people use their own personal hardships as an excuse to treat others like garbage.  Everyone has problems; it doesn't entitle you to belittle everyone else because you're not strong or emotionally mature enough to prevent your issues from ruling you.  Someone very close to me has made a pattern of this as of late, and it's really starting to grate on me. -_-


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't feel like going to school so YOLO and go to school at afternoon (bah w/e it's just an event)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

So ****ing angry. One of my boyfriend's (I guess that's what I'll call him for this post.) friend's friend or something has this girl cousin that apparently finds him hot.. so he decides to troll and call Steven (my bf) on his phone but put her on the phone, and she asks him to have sex with her. He obviously said no because he has me.

FOR REAL? I have never wanted to knock somebody out so badly.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 19, 2014)

My student loans got delayed. AGAIN. EVERYONE ELSE got their provincial student loans on September 5th. Mine didn't come because I was in repayment and I was applying for interest free status of which I was only recently approved. I had to jump through all these hoops. They SAID I would get my money on the 22nd - the day before my birthday - but I checked the website and it STILL says my funds are on hold. So I called them. And they said It will take 3-5 business days from the 23rd for the money to be deposited into my account. So it could take until the 30th - literally the DAY BEFORE rent is due before I get my money. I can't pay rent, groceries, tuition, prescriptions or anything without it. My drug plan insurance hasn't come through yet so I am paying $106 weekly out of pocket for my medication and now I have no money left to afford anything until I get reimbursed for it.


----------



## mirujing (Sep 19, 2014)

everything

no I'm just having one of those bad days when you're in a really pissy mood.
I woke up tired as hell with a stuffed nose and my head throbbed. I swear it felt like my brain was going to beat out of my skull, lol. I sat in bed for what seemed like 10 minutes, which turned out to be 30, so I got out of bed at about 5:30 AM. I spilled syrup all over me and honestly I had a boring day at school and I'm pretty sure I was asleep for half the day.
The rest of the day hasn't been bad but I'm pretty happy that I get to sleep in, so you know what, I'm pretty okay.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish I could make spontaneous plans without being unreasonably anxious about it. I have to plan at least a day ahead to feel comfortable.


----------



## Aervels (Sep 19, 2014)

That I always realize things too late, if only I could tell myself back in the past--it would have changed a lot of things hopefully for the better, and that I wouldn't have wasted my time. I always tend to make things harder on myself.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2014)

I have to get rid of my car and start thinking about what kind of car I want to replace it... 
It was the perfect car )': I don't want a different one, but since it has engine trouble I have no choice


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

can someone give me a baseball bat.
I'll give it right back but I can't promise that there will be no blood on it.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> can someone give me a baseball bat.
> I'll give it right back but I can't promise that there will be no blood on it.



i feel you there 



Ahri said:


> So ****ing angry. One of my boyfriend's (I guess that's what I'll call him for this post.) friend's friend or something has this girl cousin that apparently finds him hot.. so he decides to troll and call Steven (my bf) on his phone but put her on the phone, and she asks him to have sex with her. He obviously said no because he has me.
> 
> FOR REAL? I have never wanted to knock somebody out so badly.



because of this. oh my goodness.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i feel you there
> 
> 
> 
> because of this. oh my goodness.



like
I really want to bash my ex's head in.
leave. me. alone. goddamn.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

if u wanna talk about what happened ur more than welcome to


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahri said:


> if u wanna talk about what happened ur more than welcome to


ill wait a while
I kinda need to cool off a bit before I just rage on others tbh


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw this thread and started sobbing welp


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I'm here to talk if anybody needs to, I have nothing else to do on here right now and I'm trying to calm down myself lol


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

My ex just kinda got a new date and I'm like whatever but rlly not okay oh well


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw **** it.



Spoiler



jesus do you ****ing take no as an answer or??
I'm never giving you my number. Ever. And that's final. I'm not gullible anymore. Just stop berading me for it. Please. 

and I thought you said that there are plenty other girls. Go find one. Make up your mind, dip****.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

Everything, Death,Getting killed by Foxy, everything! I wanna kill myself >_<


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Aw **** it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boys are kinda annoying sometimes, I get what your dealing with. Don't want to be liked by someone who is so two sided and player like... right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Everything, Death,Getting killed by Foxy, everything! I wanna kill myself >_<



I do to (owo)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> boys are kinda annoying sometimes, I get what your dealing with. Don't want to be liked by someone who is so two sided and player like... right?



yeah, pretty much. 
I used to like him but he's a lying backstabber


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm bothered that I have to wait 2 more weeks for smash bros for the 3DS and about 2 months until the new pokemon game... Idk how I will survive the wait. Probably will just end up playing more animal crossing than usual to calm my urges to play the new games XD


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> yeah, pretty much.
> I used to like him but he's a lying backstabber



Let him burn girl let him burn.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 19, 2014)

ever since i told my parents about how i've been feeling lately, they haven't really talked to me about it much. my dad tried to talk with me when we took a break in front of the grocery store on our bike ride, but he didn't really get to say much. it's just got me really confused. are they gonna get me help for this or not???


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Let him burn girl let him burn.


yeeeeee
I still can't believe I dated him wtf??


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> yeeeeee
> I still can't believe I dated him wtf??



It's like that for me too right now but not wanting my number just ignoring me and calling me bad names :/
Dunno why I dated the person and they said they loved me and now this... just no XD


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> It's like that for me too right now but not wanting my number just ignoring me and calling me bad names :/
> Dunno why I dated the person and they said they loved me and now this... just no XD


woah holy hell 

and wow this really calmed me down. thanks I guess.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

Also wtf is hentai? That's bothering me too.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Also wtf is hentai? That's bothering me too.


uhh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> uhh



I guess it's squid...?


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Also wtf is hentai? That's bothering me too.



.-. google it if you dare its japanese p0rn 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> uhh



It had to be done


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

Ummm... I'm grossed out. Hentai. Is. Gross. And. Disgusting.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Ummm... I'm grossed out. Hentai. Is. Gross. And. Disgusting.



*Claps hands* thats when most people go, "thats enough internet today"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> *Claps hands* thats when most people go, "thats enough internet today"



I'm ****** nine and I saw p0rn. Da fuq is wrong with this world.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm ****** nine and I saw p0rn. Da fuq is wrong with this world.



Didnt know you were nine oops 0-o


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm ****** nine and I saw p0rn. Da fuq is wrong with this world.



Um.. Unless someone forced you to see it, I don't think you could blame anyone but yourself.

You should probably learn by now that there is practically everything on the internet.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm getting privacy errors on literally almost every site I want to go onto and It's pissing me off.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Economics homework is to tedious.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm ****** nine and I saw p0rn. Da fuq is wrong with this world.


Lots of things, really.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 19, 2014)

I got invited to a thing with people and I just don't really want to go. I mean I know I don't have to. I'm not feeling guilty, or anything, but I just really hate that feeling I get when anyone invites me anywhere. It's kind of like "I really wish you hadn't asked me that because now I'm going to say no and then attempt to avoid you to the best of my ability for the next week or so"


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my... things escalated on this thread rather quickly XD


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 19, 2014)

(ciel) said:


> I got invited to a thing with people and I just don't really want to go. I mean I know I don't have to. I'm not feeling guilty, or anything, but I just really hate that feeling I get when anyone invites me anywhere. It's kind of like "I really wish you hadn't asked me that because now I'm going to say no and then attempt to avoid you to the best of my ability for the next week or so"



I was about to say that I literally went through the same thing just hours ago, but I did want to go and I do feel guilty. How come you don't want to go? Do you decline invitations often?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 19, 2014)

My head ****ing hurts and it's been that way for the last few hours.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

I woke up at 7:30am with a headache, it's now 9 pm and yep headache's still here. And I'm probably gonna wake up with a new one in the morning. My body is trash why does it do this to me.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 20, 2014)

Little kids and their degree of dumb.


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

My 4 main upper teeth because they're sensitive / most likely becoming more crooked u_u Wear your retainer kids.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm seriously considering paying someone on Craigslist 800$ to walk past my house and swing a bat at my ex girlfriends car.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I'm seriously considering paying someone on Craigslist 800$ to walk past my house and swing a bat at my ex girlfriends car.



Do a drive by with eggs and newspaper...>.> <.<


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Do a drive by with eggs and newspaper...>.> <.<



Nah, wouldn't have the same cathartic effect.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Nah, wouldn't have the same cathartic effect.



True, but it is something. I remember back when I was in High School my bf at the time cheated on me with another chick, and pawned my PlayStation with a few of my games...I kicked in his sub-woofers and speaker set. =D


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 20, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Do a drive by with eggs and newspaper...>.> <.<



A friend of mine wanted to put lunch meat on and/or in her ex's car and let it cook in the delicious New Mexican summer heat. Mmm.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> A friend of mine wanted to put lunch meat on and/or in her ex's car and let it cook in the delicious New Mexican summer heat. Mmm.



Ewwww that's so nasty.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

I ended up buying another copy of ACNL...and having a bit of buyer's remorse because I also wanted to get Harvest Moon: ANB. It's to late to change my mind because it was already shipped. I mean sure, I could get both but I'm savin up some money for my kid's birthday.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Hate hate hate.
I'm literally just full of rage and hatred right now, and my head hurts.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Hate hate hate.
> I'm literally just full of rage and hatred right now, and my head hurts.



Punching bag. And punch the living ---- out of it!


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 20, 2014)

wHY DO ALL OF MY BROWSERS GIVE ME A PRIVACY ERROR AND THE ONLY SITE THAT WORKS IS BELL TREE


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

RetroT said:


> wHY DO ALL OF MY BROWSERS GIVE ME A PRIVACY ERROR AND THE ONLY SITE THAT WORKS IS BELL TREE


Do you have an anti-virus program that might be acting up?


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 20, 2014)

ahh my head hurts and i feel like
i just want to cry and rping isnt fixing it like i hoped it would,
and my best friend hasnt talked to me all day
i'm lonely and sad


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 20, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Ewwww that's so nasty.



Haha exactly.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 20, 2014)

Motte said:


> Do you have an anti-virus program that might be acting up?





Spoiler: bro i don't even know anymore











It's just bugging me. Some of the stuff is starting to come back up but, I'm kinda' trying to do homework here, and I kinda' need to look stuff up, lol.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Haha exactly.



Would've been so much better if they'd used milk and vinegar though.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I tripped while I was going up stairs to my apartment to do something and now i have this huge nasty scar on my arm.  it doesn't help that my neighbors saw so now I have the embarrassing part...



My ******* scar hurts. It's not as bad as this morning, but I keep thinking I burned myself and not scratched myself.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> ahh my head hurts and i feel like
> i just want to cry and rping isnt fixing it like i hoped it would,
> and my best friend hasnt talked to me all day
> i'm lonely and sad



if you need someone to talk to i'm here for you ):


----------



## menrfrommagmar (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm getting laid off and I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 20, 2014)

@ Lady Timpani thank you for that. I have no imaginings on how  family can become so hateful of their child because they are ill, mocking, refusing help, I prayed to be let go the next day I met him. Lately my fianc? has been having mood swings and has lashed at me but I understand someone in my mind it is not me. We talked about it, he apologized and he is sweet but young I fear as my mom constantly yells into my ear he won't be able to handle all the issues...What making some appointments, helping me when I am very ill, calling my ins for me things I used to do, driving me doing the grocery thing he has been fine but he is in school stressed not much time. He is all I have, I know if we can make it out of here and I'm still holding on we will be ok. All my real friends well they set sail long ago and wish had made more before became shut in so I don't think he gets when he is here the few hrs he can be or such that's all I've got but I think he will get it. As for being at the mercy of a family who pretty much wants me gone...I feel like I fell into a storybook the beautiful girl in the tower, luckily someone made their way in if he can hang in with me until the emergent complications and issues are fixed but more and more it is hard to do normal things dress drive make the calls. As for the family they could have gotten me help as a child, taken me to a center earlier, but there is a history of under the rug secrets and histories and my sister well I have no family really now just a room am allowed to lay in the dark in. I have to believe I am still here for a greater purpose even if it takes almost dying to find a cause I was just born with this stubborn will to survive. Always be kind even when being traumatized and try to help others.Empathy I used to think was a curse, sensitivity in this world as one ex told me someone like me can't make it alone in this world but luckily I don't think I will have to anymore. One more almost year then one day I hope karma rips through this family like a sword of justice.

   For all the girls with relationship issues especially younger a recurring theme I see here, remember to love yourself most, I've had three abusive all different in their own ways relationships and can say sometimes the world will throw that same situation at you again number two was one again but worse  to see if you learned your lesson or will try to play his savior and be the one who loses a piece of themselves. Know that there is a soul out there meant for you, kind brings flowers no reason, stops by with gifts, will love you to the point they can't see anyone else. Yes ups and downs will come but know your worth believe your worth being loved and don't settle. I had to give up on all before I found that, it was fated how I know is a strange story but don't lose hope. Do not let others break you.If he is an alcoholic you can't save him, drugs same, he will lie steal call you up at night that's bad guy one, the one who makes you feel like less cuts you down tells you how to dress, he escalates until he's drained you and you have to leave to pull yourself back up, the one who uses force hurts you in ways you may not recognize until later were assault but is a charmer self centered walk away. The right one won't have you in torment, not on purpose, being apart in true lev can be torment but it is always because of obligations not because of not wanting to be there every second he can, he will be a man and admit his fault, and he will likely not be what you have in your mind, you won't see him coming, he's waiting for you to be in the right place. The rest are learning, take the lessons in and become stronger. When I was 18-21 I lived with a 30-33 yr old alcoholic bc I wanted out of here I came home went to school got 3 degrees two MA then was disabled and stuck where I said would never return.  I journalized that relationship and many years later wrote out all I had to say to the big three then burnt it spent two years alone gave up stopped looking went for groceries and he found me, guys were always too scared to ask but he said he knew right then I knew too and he didn't give a darn I was disabled he said we were a team he was my protector and would take care of me. Now if we can make it to his first degree and get married it may be a year until he can care for us both and pay for the wedding/honeymoon I deserve that my family doesn't want to see me happy or loved but love always wins. So to guys too don't think she or anyone is out of league just ask...his advice not mine there.

     To the girls with the family issues can't be mentioned, I know, write to me if you want you may know what I mean if your one, it never gets easier until you forgive. To the ones struggling with self image it is what you think that matters look in the mirror every morning tell yourself your beautiful as you are and every time a doubt of that comes up learn to replace it with a self confident one. You are unique there is no one better and if anyone especially a guy can't see it toss him back.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 20, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Would've been so much better if they'd used milk and vinegar though.



Excellent suggestion! I'll keep that in mind in case the situation ever calls for it again.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Excellent suggestion! I'll keep that in mind in case the situation ever calls for it again.



Haha, yep. That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 20, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I had a dream, that thankfully I'm already struggling to remember, that was basically a repressed memory of a traumatic event that I let happen to me. It's weird when suddenly the person you're dreaming about isn't your boyfriend anymore and how it doesn't stop the flow of the dream. I feel even more messed up.


  I know those dreams, you feel paralyzed in place, maybe even know your dreaming and fight to come out of it. But do not ever say you let it happen to you. This one I know too well so if you need to talk in private I am here.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

I keep getting these cuts on my arm while I'm sleeping,its like a cat's scratching me or something every night.And I've been ''unsick'' for a week but I still am thanks to the mucus and headaches


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Monthly girl issues *weeps*


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to wake up with the scratches nail marks in my arm bites in my lip, it wasn't until I woke up in bizarre positions and some mouth stuff realized was a seizure in sleep type thing, if you have nasty headaches too check that one out.


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Monthly girl issues *weeps*



Its okay,after a week it'll be over!



Classygirl said:


> I used to wake up with the scratches nail marks in my arm bites in my lip, it wasn't until I woke up in bizarre positions and some mouth stuff realized was a seizure in sleep type thing, if you have nasty headaches too check that one out.


Oh thank you! I certainly will!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

my nose hurts like hell
holy ****


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 20, 2014)

This online game I play just opened and it keeps crashing... They should have known this would happen. They should have done the updates BEFORE the game opened!!! They know how many accounts they have, and how many people would try to get in at once!!! I got all my hopes up for nothing, didn't sleep very good last night because I thought they would fix it today. I'm so mad.


----------



## Coach (Sep 20, 2014)

The fact that I have a cold.


----------



## puppy (Sep 20, 2014)

me and some of my friends have basically pushed these 2 people out of our lives who used to be friends because of an incident of disgusting sexism 2 weeks ago and today i found out one of them asked my friend if she was "done being pissed" and it really confirmed the reason we arent friends any more


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

This freaking cold is preventing me from tasting/smelling the vapor from my E-Cigs. My friend sent me a batch to test out and I can't freaking tell anything! ><


----------



## unravel (Sep 20, 2014)

Stress


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 20, 2014)

As much as I love Junpei's persona I'm ready to give up drawing Hermes' wings ugh


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2014)

I have to go to a Funeral all day and I dont like being around sad people


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I have to go to a Funeral all day and I dont like being around sad people


Well you don't go to it to enjoy it typically.. It's not usually fun but it's the right thing to do. My grandpa passed recently and the memorial service was actually full of a lot of laughter and sharing stories, though.


----------



## Resi (Sep 20, 2014)

The honey always gets stuck to the side of the jar and it takes 10 minutes for it to get to the nozzle ;A;


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a lot of things on my mind lately.

Being essentially guilt tripped almost daily by my old hag of a grandmother in law (fianc?s grandmother) about how she misses "us" so much but yet she's only talking about my daughter. She complains almost daily and sends messages like "OHEY if you guys are coming over today let me know, I'll be busy doing old hag lady stuff until 3pm but you come over anyways"
My fianc? hasn't had a day off in like 3 weeks and barely gets to see our daughter since he works from 9:30am to 11:30pm 7 days a week right now. If he gets a day off, there's Zero chance in hell I'll be letting that old ***** take the time my fianc? has with her daughter just because she so damn old that all her kids grew up and moved away from her super control freak ways.

Other problem is my mom. She's in an abusive relationship with someone 30 years her junior but she complains of him every day. I told her she can come stay with me for a week or two to spend time with my daughter who she hasn't seen since she was 2 months old, but every time she says she's ready to leave the guy, she gets cold feet then starts crying about how she loves him. She's just lonely and is clinging to this 20 something year old because he's young and because my mother doesn't know how to cope with being alone after my dad died.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 20, 2014)

Really wish I was an extrovert


----------



## effluo (Sep 20, 2014)

Been feeling dizzy and nauseated all day.. -____-


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

Want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2014)

If my sister can't put up with me, why doesn't she just get out. If my neighbors can't put up with me, why can't they just move out. If my classmates can't put up with me, why can't they just move to another school or better, go to ****** Mars. **** you, I'm not doing anything dangerous or doing anything that can be a threat to others or anything that can hurt you.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2014)

I fell at work today and ended up really hurting my back, hips and left shoulder. Nearly ripped my hips out of their joints when I fell but I think I just pulled 10,000,000 muscles.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Currently, a pretty nasty headache. Advil isn't kicking in just yet (or it's not working at all, but I'll hold my judgment). I hope I'll be able to get rid of it before I sleep, since it would be very unpleasant to feel like this at work in the morning.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 20, 2014)

I got invited to go to my first con. I don't know how to tell my friends I can't afford it, even though I really want to go.
They're so gung-ho about it and I'm like, "I don't know, guys..." 

I actually have an idea for a cosplay, my first one ever, and I would love to go.
But money. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Want to jump off a cliff.



Or you can come over and I'll make you some brownies.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

<3 yes please lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 20, 2014)

Everybody I like is either straight or not interested. Which is okay, I don't begrudge them that. I'd just like to know how it feels to like someone and have them like you back. I want to feel wanted.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

I always feel like things now should be like they were in the past and I get upset when they aren't the same sometimes.

That's such a bad habit and it needs to stop. Especially right now :/


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

My Starbucks addiction.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 20, 2014)

I've been having sharp shooting pain coming from the bottom of my right foot all day. I just thought that it was from laying down so much...but its been doing it all day every time I stand up.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 20, 2014)

my parents keep telling me that having a good, personal relationship with god will make me feel better, and it honestly makes me feel extremely uncomfortable...


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 20, 2014)

The ArcheAge queue time...ohmigoshohmigosh................ >.<


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)

I basically ran my mouth out of my insecurities/personal issues and started a fight with my boyfriend. I'm that pathetic. I'm that sad.


----------



## Zane (Sep 21, 2014)

I could live for 200 years and never make anything even half as good as Anaconda.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 21, 2014)

i don't have my chair right now so i'm on my floor :l


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 21, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I basically ran my mouth out of my insecurities/personal issues and started a fight with my boyfriend. I'm that pathetic. I'm that sad.



No you're not. Communication is a major key in a relationship. Bottling things up, just don't work.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> No you're not. Communication is a major key in a relationship. Bottling things up, just don't work.



It was about something really dumb. Like, it was literally about a movie that just rubbed me the wrong way and boom.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

): well if u wanna message me you can, I'm having quite a few troubles with my boyfriend tonight too. all our hearts want to do is sit down and get along but we just cant.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 21, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It was about something really dumb. Like, it was literally about a movie that just rubbed me the wrong way and boom.



I've done that plenty of times. It's because things that have been bothering you kinda decided to explode out. Ya'know? Like shaking a soda bottle? It's sorta like that. One tiny thing, can cause an explosion. That's why communication is really important. And then, after a while, things won't explode anymore.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 21, 2014)

How these teenage boys at work get away with so much. It's unfair.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to cry because Mira got two of her furniture items in re-tail.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 21, 2014)

I just want for someone to want to take me out on a date.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't pass the Ultimate Score of Theme of Love in Theatrhythm FF: Curtain Call ;____;


----------



## dragonair (Sep 21, 2014)

Spoiler: cursing



i just constantly feel left out and ignored and i can't ****ing do anything right so why do i even ****ing bother
i just constantly feel like stabbing myself in the chest because my heart hurts constantly


----------



## Hikari (Sep 21, 2014)

My lack of courage.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 21, 2014)

Not having any friends nearby I can hang out with sucks. They all live scattered throughout the states and I live in Canada. :c

Also I traded someone Rudy for Stitches on reddit and they disappeared before I could get Stitches. Feels bad man...


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 21, 2014)

I just realised that the cubs and frogs in acnl seem to have the same model except the cubs' ears are replaced by eyes for the frogs and now I can't unsee it. I am scarred for life.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I just want for someone to want to take me out on a date.



Same. Loneliness has been hitting me hard lately.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 21, 2014)

okun0ichio said:


> I just realised that the cubs and frogs in acnl seem to have the same model except the cubs' ears are replaced by eyes for the frogs and now I can't unsee it. I am scarred for life.



No they don't: frogs eyes are more centred whilst the cub ears are more to the side. For example:

frog:







bear cub:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2014)

Omg now Bluebear looks like a creepy frog to me...


----------



## Resi (Sep 21, 2014)

nekosync said:


> No they don't: frogs eyes are more centred whilst the cub ears are more to the side. For example:
> 
> frog:
> 
> ...



But other than that, they have the same _base_ model. So most likely everything but the ears are the same.

As for my disappointment, I have a video due tomorrow and it's a minute and forty seconds long and the music I put in sucks and frankly, I don't give a ****.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Manchester United sucks! They can't even beat Leicester! Lost 5-3! Embarrassing!


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 21, 2014)

**** you, Ants, get out of my ****ing room.

School tomorrow.


----------



## Improv (Sep 21, 2014)

The preacher at my church compared interracial marriage to that of a horse and a goat marrying. 

????? logic = where?


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

The fact that I still have to do homework when I get back.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> The preacher at my church compared interracial marriage to that of a horse and a goat marrying.
> 
> ????? logic = where?



Guess I'll be marrying a goat then.
(I'm bigger than my boyfriend, lol. I'd be the horse.)


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 21, 2014)

I had a huge light sensitive migraine yesterday and kept throwing up every time I tried to work. So I'm behind on all of my orders and now I have so much to do -.-


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> The preacher at my church compared interracial marriage to that of a horse and a goat marrying.
> 
> ????? logic = where?



And that is why I don't go to church anymore.


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

idiot...........................


----------



## Yookey (Sep 21, 2014)

Anxiety bothers me. Was too anxious to tell anyone about my anxiety so I could get help with it. After a lot of struggle I manage to tell my mother. She misunderstands me and proceeds to think I'm harming myself. She's also told everyone I'm related to this, and I keep getting messages on facebook from people asking about it, which in itself makes me even more anxious. It blew up in my face and now I get panic attacks triggered by the smallest things such as walking out into the livingroom, or a close friend using one too many dots on me. Even posting this message is making me hyperventilate, but maybe someone else is in the same boat as I. If you are, then know you're not alone.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not in the same boat as you Yookey but I understand what you're going through and I hope all goes well for you in the future.

I'm not too bothered but I'm getting impatient since I know Smash Brothers is so close to release and I just want it now haha ;-;


----------



## dragonair (Sep 21, 2014)

...........................................myc...a.........................................................0000111111111111111111111t0 won't ge0t 111of f my laptop b1111111111ut he's being too+++cut e so i .3+can't move him +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## LadyVivia (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know anyone here on the forums anymore, hahahaha.. It's really bothering me.. alot..


----------



## Resi (Sep 21, 2014)

My nose is dead.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 21, 2014)

I have no idea what Cloud Atlas is about, the constant jumping from characters makes me confused. x.X But it is a good movie...I think?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2014)

My bad habit of biting nails is back  I stopped biting them for a few months, now I can't top buying them.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 21, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My bad habit of biting nails is back  I stopped biting them for a few months, now I can't top buying them.


I know that feel. I have a bad habit biting/picking the skin around my nails. It gets really bad and I end up making myself bleed or giving myself hang nails :\


----------



## Radda (Sep 21, 2014)

That Phoebe got sick and I was trying to TT her out.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My bad habit of biting nails is back  I stopped biting them for a few months, now I can't top buying them.



Try painting them them, makes it easier not to bite


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

Editing my resume in Apache OpenOffice...


----------



## Resi (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sick and I have a headache and my nose is running.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

I know you want me to be her friend, and I want to be her's too, but like I said, I'm too shy to talk.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite shops are dead


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 21, 2014)

Love.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Love.


huff...
same.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 21, 2014)

My daughter might have AD/HD and I'm pretty sure my family will blame me for it. F---!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Sleep deprivation. So much homework and super early hockey practices in the morning.

RIP to me.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 21, 2014)

I didn't get enough sleep and I'm high and now I have a headache.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 21, 2014)

Spoiler: emetophobia



i just threw up and i have this huge fear of vomiting and i can't stop crying and i think i saw blood and i'm really scared and i don't know what to do


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 21, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: emetophobia
> 
> 
> 
> i just threw up and i have this huge fear of vomiting and i can't stop crying and i think i saw blood and i'm really scared and i don't know what to do



If you saw blood then you need to call the ambulance and go straight to the ER please!


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 21, 2014)

My ex girlfriend seems to really believe for some reason that she's going to keep my cats when I move out. So not going to happen.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 21, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> If you saw blood then you need to call the ambulance and go straight to the ER please!


i don't have insurance and we can't pay for anything we can barely pay rent and my boyfriend won't answer his phone and i can't just call an ambulance without him knowing i'm just really scared


----------



## Imitation (Sep 22, 2014)

..?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 22, 2014)

All of my joints crack. 

My fiancee is probably going to find a way to avoid sleeping with me. 

I have literally stayed up so late that I swear I'm starting to see ****.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

My head hurts and I just want to draw but don't know what yet it is 12:30 at night and I am frustrated...


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to sleep too early and now I'm awake so I probably won't fall back asleep for a long time. :|


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

And now my Advanced Edit, Save, and Cancel buttons aren't working!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been feeling sick lately. Right now, I have a headache, I'm sweating -- not because it's hot... ok, kinda because it's hot, but when I'm next to a fan I'm suddenly freezing so its not because it's hot -- I feel like I need to throw up, I''m feeling dizzy and exhausted.... Just kill me already....

Also, school is tomorrow and I really don't want to talk to anyone...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I've been feeling sick lately. Right now, I have a headache, I'm sweating -- not because it's hot... ok, kinda because it's hot, but when I'm next to a fan I'm suddenly freezing so its not because it's hot -- I feel like I need to throw up, I''m feeling dizzy and exhausted.... Just kill me already....
> 
> Also, school is tomorrow and I really don't want to talk to anyone...


You may have the flu


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 22, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> You may have the flu



I know this is wrong to say this, but I hope I'm sick enough to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 22, 2014)

SENPAI hates me


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I know this is wrong to say this, but I hope I'm sick enough to stay home tomorrow.



I say it all the time


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2014)

my stomach. I hope I don't wake up nauseated tomorrow. I have to take an exam.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 22, 2014)

I need to be up and packed in two hours. 

I was so excited I couldn't sleep. 

I'm gonna ****ing die.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Generally bored, someone, think of something fun for me to do :U


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so tired. Just want to get home and rest.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

Progress reports in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm starting to really regret joining the newspaper. :/


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

This semester is about to end and I have 3 papers to write.


----------



## Snype (Sep 22, 2014)

Youtube comments.


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mm I think I should quit drawing forever


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2014)

Too tired to be in class right now. Also, this damn headache.


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

I jinxed myself by mentioning I had saved up money.. I can't even think of how I have a bit of money.. or some dumb **** happens where I have to sink all of it again. This time it's the car's back brakes. Can never just have a car that works. *throws hands in the air* Landlord still hasn't replaced the broken washing machine either.



Sakuro7 said:


> Youtube comments.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 22, 2014)

so tired right now ;-;


----------



## Leela (Sep 22, 2014)

Same... and I can't go to bed early tonight either! -_-


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't draw hands to save my life


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 22, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> I can't draw hands to save my life



Ahh, hands... an artist's mortal enemy. Just keep practicing, don't give up and you'll dominate those hands. Do you have a DeviantArt account?


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> I jinxed myself by mentioning I had saved up money.. I can't even think of how I have a bit of money.. or some dumb **** happens where I have to sink all of it again. This time it's the car's back brakes. Can never just have a car that works. *throws hands in the air*



668$ for stupid brakes, roughly twice what I've actually saved, happpy birthday 2 me excuse me while i go into silent hysterics gdi ugh


----------



## Mao (Sep 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> 668$ for stupid brakes, roughly twice what I've actually saved, happpy birthday 2 me excuse me while i go into silent hysterics gdi ugh



I feel your pain :[ Good luck anyways~~


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

So glad I don't own a car yet. >_<


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I don't know anyone here on the forums anymore, hahahaha.. It's really bothering me.. alot..


This is me like right now.

However I keep getting greeted in the IRC, I dunno


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2014)

Mao said:


> I feel your pain :[ Good luck anyways~~



thank you, i feel a bit better just venting about it haha good luck to you as well >-<



Ahri said:


> So glad I don't own a car yet. >_<



bus is better tbh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

I think everybody in my section is homophobic.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 22, 2014)

I could use some company right now.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the biggest crush on my best friend and it's just so awful v.v


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I could use some company right now.



If you wanna talk, I'm here.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 22, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I could use some company right now.



I could always lend an ear. 


Well, dad's drunk. Again. And guess who's getting yelled at and is tonight's lucky target? Lol, I'll be in my room painting.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been really tired and feeling kind of down today. I'm really not sure why. 

I think I need to stop dwelling on the things that are bothering me; it makes everything worse.


----------



## a potato (Sep 22, 2014)

Drama. Lots and lots of drama.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 22, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've been really tired and feeling kind of down today. I'm really not sure why.
> 
> I think I need to stop dwelling on the things that are bothering me; it makes everything worse.



We're kind of the in same boat of dwelling on things.  I'm sorry you're feeling down. I wish I could help.
I hope the things bothering you aren't bad or serious. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> Drama. Lots and lots of drama.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 22, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> If you wanna talk, I'm here.





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I could always lend an ear.
> 
> 
> Well, dad's drunk. Again. And guess who's getting yelled at and is tonight's lucky target? Lol, I'll be in my room painting.



Thank you both, that's very sweet of you.  

I'm sorry you guys are down, I feel like I'm about to fall asleep but I hope your problems are resolved soon and I'll be here to talk then if they aren't.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 22, 2014)

Money.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 22, 2014)

My sister tricked me and stole my cell phone.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

My house is randomly Beeping every few hours ;3; it is scary


----------



## Radda (Sep 22, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Some ******* hit me with the handlebar of his bike



Swear at the sky and curse him


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Space Dandy ending next week.


----------



## Radda (Sep 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Space Dandy ending next week.



Are you serious?Goooodddd Ill never see Dandy and Scarlet together.And QT's gonna be gone forever ;-; Cry with me baby


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Radda said:


> Are you serious?Goooodddd Ill never see Dandy and Scarlet together.And QT's gonna be gone forever ;-; Cry with me baby


I'm already crying... TT ^ TT


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm already crying... TT ^ TT



never seen it


----------



## Radda (Sep 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm already crying... TT ^ TT



Uggggggaaaaaaah ;-;;;;; Why are series so short,I'll miss Meow too but not as much :V


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> never seen it


It's really good.
It's a perfect time to check out the entire series on Hulu and Chrunchyroll.


----------



## Radda (Sep 22, 2014)

First episode was pretty bad no offense but it all started when they became zombies *u*


----------



## puppy (Sep 22, 2014)

i got catcalled on 2 different occasions today |: i looked at both of them like they were crazy and walked by

i was wearing a regular t shirt and jeans like **** you?????


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2014)

did this professor seriously give me a 3.15/3.25 on a stupid assignment? SERIOUSLY??


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 22, 2014)

Ya, he's not gonna text me back when he said that he wanted to talk and try to be friends. I feel like I'm just making wasted effort.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 22, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Ya, he's not gonna text me back when he said that he wanted to talk and try to be friends. I feel like I'm just making wasted effort.



Value the time you have to offer and if other people won't value that then they're not worth it :>


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel really lonely and isolated. Email is the worst because it has read receipts. I know the person has read it and they never respond. Like with my professors. I am really invested in my studies. I email them a question, or an insightful query, or a comment, or an email to book an appointment to discuss something and they never get back to me. I feel ever so alone. 

My birthday is officially today - yay? - but I have no money to celebrate with and no plans to meet up with friends. I am having a party in ACNL because I am that big a nerd and it doesn't cost anything, instead of hanging out with my "real" friends. I play online with people I met on TBT. Because you guys are awesome. I have even put together TONS of party favours. 

Normally people who turn 24 go to dinner or go clubbing or SOMETHING. I am going to class then staying at home playing Animal Crossing. No cake either.   I'm broke...... So ACNL it is! Which isn't all bad. But not the most remarkable birthday I have ever had.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh I don't know my friend is upset or mad idkkkk but she just said something like she's just giving up?? I'm so confused but really worried about her and I just hope she's ok but she won't respond to any of my messages


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 23, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Value the time you have to offer and if other people won't value that then they're not worth it :>


I know ;^; I'm just holding on because I want this to work but I feel so unimportant but tbh idk if he's busy or if my message are sending but I have service here and he said he would talk to me today. Ugh...


----------



## Beardo (Sep 23, 2014)

So, I had a callback last night and it didn't go as well I wanted it to. The director only let me read twice, and one of those was for the part I really wanted, but I only got 3 lines. After that they did a scene for the same character but with more lines, but I guess I didn't do well enough the first time cause they didn't let me read for that character again. I honestly don't think I'm being considered for any part, and since this isn't the main stage version of the show there's not any ensemble parts. I'm pissed because this is my first callback after auditioning 4 other different times and getting nothing, I'm still not getting a part. A callback is nice and all, but the higher you rise the further you fall I guess. Of course I'm going to be auditioning for other things this season but I'm still really dissapointed.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

Annoying boy in my next period class loves to creep on girls when he has a girlfriend. He talks constantly.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 23, 2014)

Someone on Reddit was giving Beau up for free. Unfortunately mine and my daughter's DS got hit with some error and couldn't connect to his town. He ended up voiding Beau instead.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 23, 2014)

We have a Chinese test tomorrow and I am nowhere near ready. Ugh, I am so bad at Chinese.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 23, 2014)

"You make me feel ugly."
"You don't even try to dress nice."

Thanks, mom. For once again, making me feel ugly and stupid and fat because I don't try hard enough to look nice when I go to school. I don't have a lot of clothes to look nice. The clothes I do have reek from our crappy washer/dryer so even if I did look nice, I would smell like dirty water, no matter how clean I actually am. "Your hair is ugly and makes you look old." It's getting cut off this weekend; no more ugly mermaid hair. It's not like it's the only attribute of mine I even like. It's embarrassing to run dryer sheets and spray Febreeze to smell nice when it's not you.  You buy all this name brand crap for my brother and I'm wearing pants from the Dollar General and hand-me-up shirts from my bigger than me cousins that you think would "suit" me. I look stupid in these huge ass shorts you picked out for me and I hope someone says something about it so you feel how I feel. I don't have a lot to work with. You make fun of me every day and I'm not coming home.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

Time to get creeped on -_-


----------



## dulcet (Sep 23, 2014)

there's nothing to eat in my house right now


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

ah **** it's tuesday back to work ;-;


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

i've missed the past two days of school.. i'm not prepared for the hell storm my teachers are going to be throwing at me tomorrow.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought a package of moldy mini donuts from the school cafe without knowing; I ate one, realized what was wrong once my mouth went numb and I could taste that something was bad, got a refund, and now I feel sick. Not over-dramatic trying to get attention/lawsuit sick. But sick nonetheless.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 23, 2014)

~

The boyfriend is sick.  He's failing his college classes.  He really hates school.  I keep trying to tell him it doesn't matter if he fails, but it bothers him, understandably so.  I just don't know how to help him feel like he's accomplished something.  He's young, and he's got time to figure everything out.  I just wish I could show him that.  He feels helpless, and his teacher told him to drop a class he's failing, and recently his dog died.  I wish I could hug him, but he's 800 miles away.  He says me being here is enough for him.  But I just...I wish I could do more for him.\

Also this ******* at work is....he calls me cute and it makes me feel gross and I've started talking less to him, but now he stares at me while I work.  Gross.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a test in a few hours and my study guide is online through my college's website. I wanted to get in some studying before hand but the site is having errors and not letting me in -.- I hate when this happens


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 23, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> The boyfriend is sick.  He's failing his college classes.  He really hates school.  I keep trying to tell him it doesn't matter if he fails, but it bothers him, understandably so.  I just don't know how to help him feel like he's accomplished something.  He's young, and he's got time to figure everything out.  I just wish I could show him that.  He feels helpless, and his teacher told him to drop a class he's failing, and recently his dog died.  I wish I could hug him, but he's 800 miles away.  He says me being here is enough for him.  But I just...I wish I could do more for him.\
> 
> Also this ******* at work is....he calls me cute and it makes me feel gross and I've started talking less to him, but now he stares at me while I work.  Gross.



Wow, you remind me of me and my gf. She lives 3000 miles away tho


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 23, 2014)

Its beginning to bother me more and more when I see people talk about wanting to control people. It just strikes such a nerve in me because I feel very controlled and I already cant do much in my life and seeing people talk about wanting others to be more controlled just makes no sense to me and I just want to tell them to stop. It makes me so anxious and angry.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 23, 2014)

~

I don't want to control my boyfriend...I just want him to be happy, and I wish I could do more for him.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 23, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> The boyfriend is sick.  He's failing his college classes.  He really hates school.  I keep trying to tell him it doesn't matter if he fails, but it bothers him, understandably so.  I just don't know how to help him feel like he's accomplished something.  He's young, and he's got time to figure everything out.  I just wish I could show him that.  He feels helpless, and his teacher told him to drop a class he's failing, and recently his dog died.  I wish I could hug him, but he's 800 miles away.  He says me being here is enough for him.  But I just...I wish I could do more for him.\
> 
> Also this ******* at work is....he calls me cute and it makes me feel gross and I've started talking less to him, but now he stares at me while I work.  Gross.


I know that feeling. The only thing you can really do is be there for him and try to get his mind off the things that stresses him out :\


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Too many kawaii nendoroid figures i want e_e


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

oh cool brought all of my paint and stuff to work to finish painting some coasters since Tuesdays are dead

forgot the coasters


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Car isn't starting & I hope it's just a battery issue because I need to drive myself to a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm so conflicted about my bread.. there's the good kind.. but it's a day past it's expiration date... I want a grilled cheese and that bread is just 10x better to use.. then the regular bread which.. is just regular ugh. SHOULD I TAKE THE CHANCE AND EAT THE BREAD?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

^if it's not moldy or smell weird it should be okay.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

I am at school.


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Um unless it has mold on it, eat it. Just because it has a number printed on it doesn't mean the bread is going to abide by that number. Expiration dates are required by the FDA & are by no means a be-all end-all date to throw food away. It depends on the food obviously, but trust your senses to decide.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

^this. i sometimes drink old milk. as long as it doesn't smell or have lumps it's alright.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 23, 2014)

Mum's still yelling at me for what I look like.
I'm also sick from the moldy doughnut incident I brought up earlier.
Still happy I got a refund though.


----------



## Radda (Sep 23, 2014)

My throats hoarse and I have to do a long play tomorrow


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

My truckload of homework.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

Slept way too late tonight.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariah being a jerk. (I mean...humans are worthless? I don't get what's that guys problem)


----------



## Mariah (Sep 23, 2014)

People thinking I'm a guy.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> People thinking I'm a guy.



Oh your a girl.


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

the lack of people getting rekt lately on tbt


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC; The point of this thread isn't to ***** about other members (especially using their name and everything), that's a tad rude. You know there's an ignore feature, right? Use it if you don't want to see their posts, problem solved. c:

god only like an hour left of work I want to leaaavvveee


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 23, 2014)

So it's my fault she didn't do her homework, and now you're going to take the money I made baby sitting? What the F is wrong with you and spoiling MY kid?


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 23, 2014)

;n; someone keeps down voting my art thread and it's really frustrating. If someone had an issue with my art you'd think it'd benefit them and me to just say it to my face as opposed to voting it down ;n;


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

the fact that i've already posted on 99% of the interesting threads on this site and i'm bored


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 23, 2014)

I got my braces tightened yesterday. They don't hurt as much today (I can eat popcorn again. lol.), though.

But when I was at school, I couldn't eat anything because, being stupid and thinking I could handle it, I bit down on a cookie and started crying, haha. I have no idea why that hurt so badly, since it was soft, too. Guess that was my fault.
I spilled my drink all over my shirt on the bus, too. Other than that I'm doing pretty okay.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 23, 2014)

music player's busted
i mean, i'm not all that surprised (it was bound to happen) but i just want to listen to Elivis Costello and the Rolling Stones without it buffering all the time godammit.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

At this point in time, I'm 98% positive my crush has a crush on another girl who has been kind of a bad friend to me lately. I'm sad but at the same time it's whatever. It just really sucks because I know most people don't think she has a crush on her because none of them know that my crush is gay too. But I can tell that she has a crush on her because she acts differently around her than she does around other people, and I think the thing that's bothering me is that I can tell. I wish I couldn't tell, I guess is what I'm saying.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

I get home from work and my gross sketchy neighbor is in my house

he'll be moved in here in a week I'd bet anything, my mom and her godamn boyfriends make me want to jump out the window


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 23, 2014)

Tokio Hotel's latest video


----------



## meo (Sep 23, 2014)

Tired and my wrist hurts. Got burned at work today and it's blistered. Got gauze wrap though and ointment from the pharmacy. 

Not looking forward to showering tomorrow or having any water contact on the burn lol. x.x


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 23, 2014)

My mother was taken to the ER. I'm waiting to hear back from my dad for more information. Waiting is really hard to do when you're worried and stressed beyond belief. Everyone has been telling me to distract myself, but it's not that easy.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 23, 2014)

My supervisor is gone on vacation for the week, and management has placed some rather large tasks on my shoulders as a result. I just hope I don't let anyone down.


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2014)

the need for sleep. I need to sleep, and I'm very tired. But I have things to do tonight, but I keep fantasizing about laying down in my nice warm bed.


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2014)

I hate myself for how relieved I feel whenever I can avoid a phone call from my dad. But I just haven't been able to get through a conversation with him for almost the past two years without feeling depressed and anxious by the end of it. Last year on my birthday he asked how old I was and I almost started crying, I don't know why I can't handle the relationship I have with him anymore and it bothers me so much.



Mayor Leaf said:


> ;n; someone keeps down voting my art thread and it's really frustrating. If someone had an issue with my art you'd think it'd benefit them and me to just say it to my face as opposed to voting it down ;n;



at this point I wonder if it's not just some ppl being petty because they didn't get a signature- usually no one will just downvote a gallery thread and not say anything. :c Or they shouldn't be doing it, anyway. Boooo.



honeymoo said:


> the fact that i've already posted on 99% of the interesting threads on this site and i'm bored



you must make an interesting thread


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

I can never seem to make my boyfriend proud in any way.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2014)

My sister refuses to return my phone to me, I NEED my phone since our band sends information and announcements via texts. (Not just text, but fb/others but text is the only way I can get info.). Also I NEED my phone. I'm so bored, I can't commuunicate with any of my friends, WTF D:

Also, this computer is slow as **** I want to smash it so bad. I hate how when I type it lags and I have to wait a few seconds until I can see what I just typed. This isn't my computer, wtf is going on....


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

This picture.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 24, 2014)

TEXTBOOK PRICES.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My sister refuses to return my phone to me, I NEED my phone since our band sends information and announcements via texts. (Not just text, but fb/others but text is the only way I can get info.). Also I NEED my phone. I'm so bored, I can't commuunicate with any of my friends, WTF D:
> 
> Also, this computer is slow as **** I want to smash it so bad. I hate how when I type it lags and I have to wait a few seconds until I can see what I just typed. This isn't my computer, wtf is going on....



I know I just posted here literally 20 minutes ago, but this is also bothering me. My sister just yelled at me infront of company. Does this family have no dignity? Also, my mom gets offended too easily. I'm trying to concentrate, but there are so many distractions, of course I'll be ****y and mean.... -.-


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

I got woken up at 4 in the God darn morning and people preventing me from going back to sleep.


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 24, 2014)

been having a really ****ty week for no reason and its making me feel worse



thatawkwardkid said:


> I know I just posted here literally 20 minutes ago, but this is also bothering me. My sister just yelled at me infront of company. Does this family have no dignity? Also, my mom gets offended too easily. I'm trying to concentrate, but there are so many distractions, of course I'll be ****y and mean.... -.-



i hate when family members do that! my sister does that all the time, it makes it so embarrassing and 1000% times more rude


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

that i want some stuff but i cant order it blech


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 24, 2014)

~

I'm a solution finder.  When you throw a problem at me, I don't think: I'm sorry, that's really too bad.  I think: Well, that sucks.  How can we change this?  That's just the way I'm programmed.  But it pisses people off, because people don't want help, people want to wallow in their misery.  And it beats at me...it makes me want to cry.  I can't do anything for anyone.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 24, 2014)

I left my 3DS out overnight so that it could charge and my cat chewed through my USD charger. Now, I need to buy a new one -_-


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 24, 2014)

The fact that Free! is over and I have no more 2D swimming boys to swoon over.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2014)

i keep bringing up my ex in conversation and it's even weirding me out now. also i have uni tomorrow and i'm going to have to explain once again why we broke up and it's humiliating and annoying.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

Back at school, like yesterday


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 24, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> TEXTBOOK PRICES.



I hear that! 
I spent $400 on 2 textbooks. :S

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Dad Texted me to wish me happy birthday yesterday. No phone call. No card. Text message.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

I ate too much ravioli and my tummy hurts.
On top of my pelvic pain and headache, I'm like a ball of sad.
That's full of 5 cheese and Diet Coke.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

My mom brought me home Wendy's today and I feel so fat for eating it. I'm trying to keep my weight as it is.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> My mom brought me home Wendy's today and I feel so fat for eating it. I'm trying to keep my weight as it is.


I had Wendy's two days in a row, lol. You're not fat at all for eating it here and there.  Enjoy your fooooood.
(But for real though, Wendy's is seriously the only place that I can eat from and not give a hell about my issues with food/weight because THEM NUGGETS, MAN.)


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

THEY MUST'VE CHANGED THEIR NUGGETS BECAUSE THEY'RE JUICY AS FRICK and delicious and I ate them with ranch dressing omg... kill me but i gave most of my fries to my sister


----------



## Improv (Sep 24, 2014)

i'm trying to escape the wrath of an ex-friend bc she went psychotic and i'm 400% sure she just told me to kill myself oh lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> THEY MUST'VE CHANGED THEIR NUGGETS BECAUSE THEY'RE JUICY AS FRICK and delicious and I ate them with ranch dressing omg... kill me but i gave most of my fries to my sister



NUGGETS ARE FOREVER.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

i think im gunna go do like 50 sit ups and crap omg


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

why?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

ate a 10 piece chicken nugget, some fries, and half of a large lemonade.. fast food too op


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i think im gunna go do like 50 sit ups and crap omg



 
I feel like such a hypocrite for saying anything considering I started crying because I couldn't weigh myself today because the batteries in my scale are dead, but don't worry about indulging a teeny bit today. I doubt you eat take out all the time and it was yummy.  You can have Wendy's and nothing bad will happen. You're not gonna balloon up overnight or anything. If it bothers you a lot, maybe go for a little walk? I'm planning on doing that later on.

I ate two large meals in the past two days from Wendy's. Trust me. I know the feels.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

it's 8pm at night, i just considered doing some sit ups and maybe some squats lol but i also have tons of hw to do dammit


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Crap, you're making me feel the need to do sit-ups now. Lol, just a sit-ups party over here.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

._. i dont wanna trigger others wahhh


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

My brother complains about everything and never appreciates the things he has.


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

The out come of the terrible play we did for LA.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

My finger hurts
why did  I touch that screwdriver after it made that hole
why


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> My finger hurts
> why did  I touch that screwdriver after it made that hole
> why



Go take a nap,the pain will be over tomorrow c:


----------



## Resi (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a C on my math quiz


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

Radda said:


> Go take a nap,the pain will be over tomorrow c:



I BURNT MY FINGER ITS NOT THAT EASY D:


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> I BURNT MY FINGER ITS NOT THAT EASY D:



I was stupid enough to put my hand on the steam blowing out of the rice cooker,cold water and uhhhhhhh sleeping will help c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> I BURNT MY FINGER ITS NOT THAT EASY D:



Aww bb 
Put some polysporin on it? If it gets any worse go see your doctor!


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

I pretty much punched a door a few days ago and now my hand has things on it that hurt


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

After watching all the episodes of the Donkey Kong CGI series, I have learned that the Kongs are the superior race.

I am severely bothered by this as I am not a Kong.
Yet.


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 24, 2014)

Someone I really like irl doesn't come to my youth group anymore  And after I got back in touch with her she only replied to my emails a few times and then stopped. It's been like 3 weeks since her last reply.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

Writer's block. /:


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm scared.

idk why..... i just...am


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

Ladies be crazy (at my school) :/ Isn't it to early to date?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

Wish I wasnt so bored

- - - Post Merge - - -

and could spell


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 24, 2014)

The fact that I'm always getting reminded of the thing that's bothering me. Ugh.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Writer's block. /:



I am sorry to hear that. Be sure to take breaks frequently and do things you enjoy too. 

What are you writing? Fiction or non-fiction? 

I am participating in NaNoWriMo in November (National Novel Writing Month) where you write a Novel (50,000 words) in 30 days. I hope I don't get writers block.....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2014)

We got our marching band picture proofs today, and I hate looking at them. I hardly ever look in the mirror, so it's always a shock for me to see how fat I really am. I really need to lose weight.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

Have to read 58 pages of the Book Thief by tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Have to read 58 pages of the Book Thief by tomorrow.



The Book Thief is really good, but it is a pretty long read. I hope you enjoy it, though!


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Have to read 58 pages of the Book Thief by tomorrow.


I wish I could read them for you, I was beginning to love that book but I lost it.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Have to read 58 pages of the Book Thief by tomorrow.



i love that book. wish i had that as an assignment.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard it was a good book, I'm just a horrible reader.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2014)

my history exam was ridiculous. i hope i managed an A or AT LEAST a B.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 24, 2014)

My professors don't give a damn. I am one of "those" types of students. You know the ones. Sits at the front. Raises her hand a lot. Really engaged. I email them with questions or insightful research I dug up that I want to share with them, or to book meetings, and when they don't respond I either feel like they don't give a **** about me or that they are sick of me and I feel really isolated and alone because my education and my knowledge is all I have..... its my self-worth.  GONE.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a swollen lymph node in my neck and it hurts like hell u.u


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I have a swollen lymph node in my neck and it hurts like hell u.u



I had that as a kid. I boiled hot water and put salt in it after, and then gargled it. Do that once every night, and it should go soon enough. :>


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 24, 2014)

Also....

I was almost guaranteed a Lead TA position this term. I have the most experience. I helped write the god damn textbook for god sake. I am lecturing for the class for an hour on Monday for the 5th time. I HAVE SENIORITY. But this stupid *****, who isn't even a student TOOK MY JOB as LEAD TA (I am TA-Grader) and she is getting more hours than me even though she has NO EXPERIENCE AND she shows up late to class all the time. Plus I am pretty sure she is romantically involved with the prof.... and it shows.... and I am worried what impression that leaves on the students.... She isn't a student, but they don't know that..... Either way, she took my job and complicated things A LOT and made the working environment awkward. The professor is clearly playing favourites. IT SUCKS. I have so much respect for this professor.... I have worked for him for 4 years. But now he is really testing my patience.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

I hate not knowing where I stand with people, I wish you'd just be up front with me.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 24, 2014)

Found out my girlfriend (Now Ex) of 2 years had sex with the one person I hate most in this world while we were on a short break.   But half glass full, I'm single and ready to.. hook up with as many people as possible.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 24, 2014)

like 4 seconds left, Leafs down by 1 and it goes off the goalpost /crying

exhibition game doesn't matter just hate to see them come so close gah


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

jk i have to read 74 pages /crying


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

I hurt my ankle working out and dancing to "Shake It Off" at the same time.
I rolled the same one earlier this month and now I'm down for the count.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

my adhd is showing through real hard while i try to read this book...

34 pages in an hour god help me


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

feeling really depressed about something that happened today.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> feeling really depressed about something that happened today.



* sends virtual hugs *


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

I want hot chocolate. But its close to 10 PM and way to late for me to have something sweet before bed. I end up with really bad nightmares if I have sweets before sleeping. x.X


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> * sends virtual hugs *



Ty bb <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> feeling really depressed about something that happened today.



*sending love* If you need to talk or anything, I'm here. I hope it's nothing too bad...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

i might get some hot chocolate now... this book is agonizing  i want it to pick up


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 24, 2014)

It's not like I'm devoid of feelings. I do feel bad. I just don't know what to say. I feel like words don't really cover some things anymore.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

What book is it? 

And if you don't feel like reading don't force yourself to...unless you need to read said book. Good luck! <3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

i have to read it. The Book Thief. i just cannot read well. i have to reread pages like 2 times. :c


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i have to read it. The Book Thief. i just cannot read well. i have to reread pages like 2 times. :c



Ahh I haven't read it yet, my kindle broke a few weeks ago and I'm not getting a new one till mebbe Christmas. Best bet is just take a short break and relax and then try reading again. It's because there is to many things going on in your mind or just around you. o.o


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

in my mind ): it just like drifts off out of nowhere..


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I should go see a therapist because I'm really unhappy and I'm starting to worry for my own safety.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah you should. :c it's not good to feel unhappy all the time..


----------



## Hipster (Sep 25, 2014)

I lost my voice


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yeah you should. :c it's not good to feel unhappy all the time..


Yea.. I mean it's been like this for a few years but I've had ups and downs but now I'm at the lowest of the lows idk.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 25, 2014)

i'm just tired mayne


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 25, 2014)

Today was one of those days where nothing was *really* wrong, but everything was messing up in small and inconsequential ways, just enough to drive me insane.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Missing someone dearly...
I feel depressed, I am not myself...


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

I need to talk to someone, but I don't want my issues to trigger them and idk...
Last time I tried to talk about what I'm dealing with, my friend made it about herself and then my other friend was triggered and idk...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

You can talk to me through PM if u want  I do need to sleep soon though ._.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> You can talk to me through PM if u want  I do need to sleep soon though ._.



I'll shoot you a PM.  And that's okay. I'll be out soon enough.

(Your signature makes me smile so much. Oh my god.)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 25, 2014)

I should be doing some writing but I don't have any motivation and procrastination and ugh. :U


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

bed time 15 mins wahhh 

but dw, i dont mind staying up a little bit later if you need to talk


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> bed time 15 mins wahhh
> 
> but dw, i dont mind staying up a little bit later if you need to talk



Boooo. 
That's sweet.  We both need sleep though and my PM is taking forever to write.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

it's alright, u can still send it if you want to.

I'm usually pretty bad with advice but u can just vent to me.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 25, 2014)

It's past midnight, and I'm hungry.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I need to talk to someone, but I don't want my issues to trigger them and idk...
> Last time I tried to talk about what I'm dealing with, my friend made it about herself and then my other friend was triggered and idk...



you can also talk to me, I am a good listener :3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Hopefully I don't fall asleep since I need to lay in bed, but if I do I'm sorry and I'll be sure to reply tomorrow.. I'm so exhausted for some reason. I'm laying in bed with an iPod :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

My shops on BT are empty, so sad  Oh well, I will get an order eventually :3


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 25, 2014)

ugh why so many nice artists on da and not enough pointsss


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

Bellxis said:


> ugh why so many nice artists on da and not enough pointsss



I can agree with you there!!


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 25, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I can agree with you there!!



They all charge like 1000 points for a pixel icon ; v ; but they're pretty but.. ugh I'm just jealous that I can't afford them;;


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

And I just found out I am about to fail a class for being sick and recovering from my Great Grandmothers death

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellxis said:


> They all charge like 1000 points for a pixel icon ; v ; but they're pretty but.. ugh I'm just jealous that I can't afford them;;



I KNOW RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 25, 2014)

A comic on the info :>


Spoiler














I've been like this all week, I want to know her!
She sits alone playing video games or reading mangas!
I want to be her friend, but she won't speak to me?
I'm going to ask her to be my friend tomorrow!


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Missing someone dearly...
> I feel depressed, I am not myself...


are u missing me i am here for u!!


i am annoyed bcos there are no hot boys like ughhHH


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> are u missing me i am here for u!!
> 
> 
> i am annoyed bcos there are no hot boys like ughhHH


*hugs* :,)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 25, 2014)

theres a nasty pit in my chest that wont go away


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Spoiler: death meantion+suicide mention



almost died today. how fun.

you know, a few weeks ago i thought dying was the better option, but if i died back there, i wouldnt really like that at all anymore.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

if u died back there u would not be in a position to like anything


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> if u died back there u would not be in a position to like anything


tru


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Why can't it be Friday?


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 25, 2014)

really super lonely, and will be for about a week longer... even then i don't think it will get better


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> A comic on the info :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Show interest in what she's doing! And Good luck!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> A comic on the info :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


aww.
Try to find common interests. Do you share a favorite video game or manga? "Hey, I see that you read ____. I like that manga too! What's your favorite part?" Or, "I heard that you play _____. Wow, that's one of my favorites!". 

I tried. :< But good luck!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

@Ahri, I'm so sorry! I ended up falling asleep with my computer. :/
I've been exhausted lately.


----------



## Meadows (Sep 25, 2014)

The thing that ALWAYS bothers me is animated signitures that arnt just like little small sparkles.... well that but I think I most hated thing in this world is love


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> The thing that ALWAYS bothers me is animated signitures that arnt just like little small sparkles.... well that but I think I most hated thing in this world is love



wow thats such an alternative opinion


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

I really don't want to baby sit my cousins kids anymore. But if I tell them, they'll try to guilt trip me because their mom is the one that took me in when I was 7 years old. *sigh*


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why can't it be next Friday?


fixed



Astro0 said:


> really super lonely, and will be for about a week longer... even then i don't think it will get better


Ayy man, I might not be the guy who seems like good company or anythin' Just hit me up with a message on my profile or a PM if you need someone to talk to!


----------



## Resi (Sep 25, 2014)

My tablet keeps getting an error message (which is not good).


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 25, 2014)

My girlfriend's ex keeps trying to talk to her with some sweet bull****, even though he has a new girlfriend, and she keeps obliging him. I tell her that she'd be better off without him and that this is only happening because the guy wants her as a back-up of sorts if things ever go wrong with his new girlfriend. Contact should be broken but I'm being told I'm just paranoid and that she would never fall for it. While I know she'd never willingly do so, I've met enough of these *******s to know he'd manipulate her into it. I don't want her to hurt herself (and me) by keeping this contact going, but I just get the cold shoulder whenever I try to talk about it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Spoiler



My life has basically slowly started to go down the drain. I'm probably never getting out of this stupid town. I'm all ****ed up in my head to the point where I don't even know what are my own thoughts/feelings half the time; I'm crying or on the verge of wanting to be dead almost every day. I'm struggling to handle repressed memories and events that have happened that no one understands. Everything/one triggers me and I don't know who I am anymore. It sucks. My parents have no aspirations for me other than glorified baby sitter. They think my depression is fake, an excuse to be lazy, a "Get Out of Jail Free" card. I'm put down constantly for how I look, in my own house, and it's gotten to the point where I hate being home for any period of time because I'll just be criticized for eating or my clothes. I cry every time I have to go home. I beg people to keep me out late so I don't have to be in that hell hole. I'm being forced to apply for any job, no matter how I feel about it, because *I'm* the one killing the family. I don't want to work at the stupid daycare; kids trigger me and I don't need more stress.  But my parents make a point to open their mouths to the stupid neighbors about my lack of employment whenever there's a chance.

My mum almost died from an infection; I stayed with her in the hospital and helped take care of her. Why does she hate me now? Every day, she yells at me and makes me feel small. What did I do? Am I that awful? Am I? You know the crap you say to me stresses me out so much that I've started and re-started my period? How do you think I felt when you yelled at me for an hour and I bleed through my shorts out of nowhere? And I tell you and all I get is: "You're probably knocked up." You know how that makes me paranoid. Earlier this week, I ate some expired food from the school cafeteria. Instead of being concerned, she's mad I ate. I could've gotten really sick and she's mad I was "eating junk." Notice how I don't affectionately refer to her as "mum" anymore. She's not my mum; I don't know who she is. Mum wouldn't do this.

Dad, you're a drunk. Yeah, you work. You provide. You pay for everything. You don't have to remind us every day. You yelled at me for taking a nap yesterday. You call mom to ask what I've done, what I'm doing, if I'm eating/sleeping. "All you do is go to school. Why are you sleeping?" Because I don't sleep at night because of my nightmares. Because I had an anxiety attack in the bathroom and tired myself out. Because I stayed up replaying the things you and mom have told me. Because once I woke up at 3 in the morning to being yelled at and laid in the bed and thought about how I'd finally end it. If it wasn't for Tyler already having special plans with me, who knows what I would've done.

I miss my Women's Psychology teacher because even after it's been years since I've been in her class, she knows what's going on and cares and she takes time out of her schedule to meet with me and make sense of the things I'm telling her. I can't find her anymore and every time I email, I stop and just...don't. I really want to see her. I want to tell her I've gotten worse and that I need help.

I wish I could move out to Cali with my best friend and her boyfriend; she'd let me take care of the special needs ferret and help with the non-profit and she'd help me. She has issues too and I wouldn't feel so alone. She's offered for Tyler and I to live with her. At this point, I'd live under a bridge to get away from home.

I wish Tyler wasn't becoming a cop but he's becoming one so he could take me away from this place. If he gets hurt, I'll never forgive myself.

My pelvis is hurting really bad today. It feels like someone is randomly kicking or standing on it. I gave up on going to the doctor for it. Maybe if something bad happens to me, my parents will like me again. 

My cat doesn't sleep with me anymore and as small as that is, it makes me sad... Why do you sleep with them? They don't love you. They're mean to you all the time...



My stomach is upset and I haven't even ate anything.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

did u take the wrong turn out of tumblrland?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My words are tiny compared to what is happening to you, but I really hope things get better for you. Things seem really grim right now, but if you keep working towards a future that will make you happy, I know you'll get there. Stay strong.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hugs* I'm sorry things are so bad for you.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Mom treating me like **** again. What else is new.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

The black spot under my toenail keeps spreading, but I half wish my toenail would just fall out already, The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> The black spot under my toenail keeps spreading, but I half wish my toenail would just fall out already, The anticipation is killing me.



dude u have gangrene


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

School holidays being nearly over & starting last year of high school..


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dude u have gangrene



n'aw. The nail is dead.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 25, 2014)

trying to be positive, but very worried about all the memory loss/other side effects from the ECTs. still though, i will try to remain positive! and good luck to everyone else! <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

I just made a shop thread and God my fingers hurt.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

Nooooo my Spanish teacher moved our seats around so I'm not near the person I like anymore.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Sucks when the person you want doesn't want you then proceeds to not care about your feelings at all. Men are literally not worth my time.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Sucks when the person you want doesn't want you then proceeds to not care about your feelings at all. Men are literally not worth anyone's time.





I guess you're also the type of person who throws away an entire bag of grapes when a few of them are bad.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Lack of motivation to go to class.. Or do anything today


----------



## Smokey (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Sucks when the person you want doesn't want you then proceeds to not care about your feelings at all. Men are literally not worth anyone's time.



Have you tried reanimating a corpse to be your boyfriend?


----------



## Brackets (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Sucks when the person you want doesn't want you then proceeds to not care about your feelings at all. Men are literally not worth anyone's time.



boys are smelly


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> I guess you're also the type of person who throws away an entire bag of grapes when a few of them are bad.


You don't know what type of person I am based on that post but I don't throw away food. I would just pick off the bad grapes and then eat the rest. But thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> maybe its not guys problem, maybe ur just not high standard? u should try dating some fat guys, they never get any action. i don't mean like so fat can't see feet fat guys, but more like a little fat that if u motivated them they would not be fat. it really works, when i am down i always hang out at the dairy queen and ask fat girls out, it really boosts ur confidence.


Nice, so your first resort is to basically call me ugly then proceed to say how you pity on girls who are unattractive to you because you feel bad about yourself lol. I'm quite attractive actually, but thanks anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Smokey said:


> Have you tried reanimating a corpse to be your boyfriend?


Nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> boys are smelly


For real they are tho.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 25, 2014)

~

I am bothered by nothing today.  It feels nice.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

I am deeply disturbed right now

I'm at work and like oh hey I'll clean under the sink where all the cleaning stuff is because ironically it's ****ing disgusting under there. start to find peppermints stuck all over the place for some reason. dig a little deeper, pull out the drawer beside the cupboard and underneath, low and behold, there's where the mints are coming from, as well as a ****load of wrapped candies that have congealed into sticky goop, as well as about a thousand little things which looked like pebbles but I soon realized were thousand year old peanuts. I scraped as much of it out as I could but I can't get a broom in there because it's so sticky and it's a small space. 

GOD WHY DID I LOOK IN HERE


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> --snip--



Generalizations and sexism are fun, and people who practice it are pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Generalizations and sexism are fun, and people who practice it are pretty easy to figure out.


You can't be sexist against men. I was talking about how I don't want to deal with men right now myself and how to me they're not worth my time right now. I shouldn't have put "everyone"


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You can't be sexist against men.


Uhm, what?


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Generalizations and sexism are fun, and people who practice it are pretty easy to figure out.



Have you never heard of venting before or...

@seigakaku - I was going to comment about how you should have brought your "not all men" blast shield. lol I'm sorry you're feeling down right now and that people are getting on your case. Feel better soon bb.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You can't be sexist against men. I was talking about how I don't want to deal with men right now myself and how to me they're not worth my time right now. I shouldn't have put "everyone"



wow ur man hater


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You can't be sexist against men. I was talking about how I don't want to deal with men right now myself and how to me they're not worth my time right now. I shouldn't have put "everyone"



here we go


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> Have you never heard of venting before or...
> 
> @seigakaku - I was going to comment about how you should have brought your "not all men" blast shield. lol I'm sorry you're feeling down right now and that people are getting on your case. Feel better soon bb.



ya. Because you're mad it's completely okay to hate on half the population of the planet. Gotcha. I'm going to go be a racist bigot because it's definitely okay if someone not of my skin colour does something bad to me. Capital thinking, m8. Cheerio, pip pip and all that, gov'na.


----------



## Cory (Sep 25, 2014)

People arguing


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> You can't be sexist against men. I was talking about how I don't want to deal with men right now myself and how to me they're not worth my time right now. I shouldn't have put "everyone"



Then maybe you should word your man-hating sentences in way that make them relative to only you and not everyone. GGWPNORE. Not even going to comment on the first bit.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Then maybe you should word your man-hating sentences in way that make them relative to only you and not everyone. GGWPNORE. Not even going to comment on the first bit.



Alice, please enlighten me, what is this 'GGWPNORE'? I could Google it, but I'm concerned with what might come up.


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> ya. Because you're mad it's completely okay to hate on half the population of the planet. Gotcha. I'm going to go be a racist bigot because it's definitely okay if someone not of my skin colour does something bad to me. Capital thinking, m8. Cheerio, pip pip and all that, gov'na.



All right have fun with your false equivalence


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Alice, please enlighten me, what is this 'GGWPNORE'? I could Google it, but I'm concerned with what might come up.



my thought exactly lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

C'mon guys, stop it yo


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Alice, please enlighten me, what is this 'GGWPNORE'? I could Google it, but I'm concerned with what might come up.



"good game well played no rematch"


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Then maybe you should word your man-hating sentences in way that make them relative to only you and not everyone. GGWPNORE. Not even going to comment on the first bit.


Wow, sorry. I already know my mistake and I'm now researching on why you can be "sexist against men." I didn't mean to start anything geez.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> "good game well played no rematch"



Ohhh! I see, never saw it before, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Wow, sorry. I already know my mistake and I'm now researching on why you can't be "sexist against men." I didn't mean to start anything geez.


What the hell, If you can be sexist to a woman then you can surely damn well be sexist to a man.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Also I don't hate men. When did I ever say I hated them? I just don't want to deal with them right now? Saying that I don't want to deal with them isn't the same thing as saying "I hate them" like.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

This is as good as people who say you can't be racist against caucasians


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> What the hell, If you can be sexist to a woman then you can surely damn well be sexist to a man.


I didn't mean  to put a can't, I meant as to why you can be sexist against them.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Ohhh! I see, never saw it before, thanks for letting me know.



no problem, buttercup.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> Have you never heard of venting before or...
> 
> @seigakaku - I was going to comment about how you should have brought your "not all men" blast shield. lol I'm sorry you're feeling down right now and that people are getting on your case. Feel better soon bb.


Thank you.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> I didn't mean  to put a can't, I meant as to why you can be sexist against them.





seigakaku said:


> *You can't be sexist against men*.


Hmm...


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Hmm...



Okay literally hold on.
I said that last part at first and NOW I am researching on WHY YOU CAN BE SEXIST AGAINST MEN.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 25, 2014)

My aim for this year was to be organised and remember things. I'm doing a good job but it's really hard and I'm so lazy and I'm given 2x more homework than usual and I feel so stressed and tired all the time and ugghhhh.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 25, 2014)

seigakaku said:


> Okay literally hold on.
> I said that last part at first and NOW I am researching on WHY YOU CAN BE SEXIST AGAINST MEN.



What is sexism? It's discrimination based on a person's gender or sex. Therefore, you can be sexist to both genders. This isn't a concept that requires years of study to understand.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

My professor said to watch a "short video" and write a 300 word essay over the video. 
No biggie. 

I pull up the video..... It's 3 hours long. 

DAFUQ.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't stop crying.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

How come? :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

No offense but crying won't exactly make these problems go away.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> No offense but crying won't exactly make these problems go away.



Lol, I kind of already know that. If that was the case, things would be a whole lot better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> How come? :/



Just tired of everything. But it's whatever. I shouldn't complain anymore.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Umm.. people cry when there are problems. People can cry if they need to. It isn't so problems go away, it's about getting emotions out. 

-_-

You've cried before too so I really don't know why you had to say that, lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Lol, I kind of already know that. If that was the case, things would be a whole lot better.


Then start doing something about it then, relying on a forum to care for your needs isn't the best place to start.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Then start doing something about it then, relying on a forum to care for your needs isn't the best place to start.



I'm not relying on anyone to care for my needs.
But I get what you're saying.
Thanks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

I got four vaccines while I was at the doctor's, and I feel sick to my stomach now. My arms hurt too, especially the left one.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

One of the kids parents called and said they're going to the gym instead of picking up their brats. I have stuff to do and their kids are ruining stuff.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 25, 2014)

forgetting passwords is no fun


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I got four vaccines while I was at the doctor's, and I feel sick to my stomach now. My arms hurt too, especially the left one.



Ugh, that's no fun. I'm so sorry to hear that. 
What kind of shots?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

I HAVE TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW. Nah, that doesn't actually bother me. What bothers me is the fact that I can't meet Liam Neeson in real life. I'd even settle for him punching me in the face if it meant an encounter.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Ugh, that's no fun. I'm so sorry to hear that.
> What kind of shots?



It's okay, it's probably better for me that I got them lol. One of them was actually the nasal flu vaccine, so that was fine. The actual shots were the first Gardasil shot, a Hepatitis A shot, and the meningococcal shot.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I HAVE TO GO TO WORK TOMORROW. Nah, that doesn't actually bother me. *What bothers me is the fact that I can't meet Liam Neeson in real life.* I'd even settle for him punching me in the face if it meant an encounter.



Was this just a sudden realization, or did you have some sort of plan to do so beforehand? c; 

who doesn't want to be punched in the face by Liam Neeson, honestly.

& I'm bothered by another like 11 hour workday. I WANT SLEEP soon soon just a few more hours shh


----------



## fang (Sep 25, 2014)

autism makes everything so much harder and no one really gets it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm so tired. SO SO TIRED.
Literally I've gotten around 13 hours of sleep over the past 3 days, and I have to wake up at around 4:45 to get to school to sign up for something extremely crucial.


----------



## fang (Sep 25, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I'm so tired. SO SO TIRED.
> Literally I've gotten around 13 hours of sleep over the past 3 days, and I have to wake up at around 4:45 to get to school to sign up for something extremely crucial.



i know that feel


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

fang said:


> autism makes everything so much harder and no one really gets it.



be friends with me pls


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's okay, it's probably better for me that I got them lol. One of them was actually the nasal flu vaccine, so that was fine. The actual shots were the first Gardasil shot, a Hepatitis A shot, and the meningococcal shot.


Wow! Yeah, it's good you got those, lol.
The Gardasil shot made my arm swell up for a few days.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Wow! Yeah, it's good you got those, lol.
> The Gardasil shot made my arm swell up for a few days.



Oh, that's no good.  Hopefully it wasn't too painful. How long ago was that? I know they wanted me to get it when it first came out (I was like eleven or so), but my mom wasn't feeling very confident with how new it was haha.


----------



## fang (Sep 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> be friends with me pls



OMG are you autistic too!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 25, 2014)

The left click button/key is becoming less responsive, which has become really annoying.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 25, 2014)

oh god every time anybody mentions shots I worry because I haven't had any shots since I was like.. 10. even the ones we were supposed to get in school I never got. 

ah I'm gonna die


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

fang said:


> OMG are you autistic too!!



yas
//shuffles closer oUo


----------



## fang (Sep 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> yas
> //shuffles closer oUo



yayyyyyy ^_^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i see u like dangan ronpa too... ovo


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

fang said:


> yayyyyyy ^_^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i see u like dangan ronpa too... ovo



Yas I do
>U>


----------



## Maverick (Sep 25, 2014)

my eyes feel like ive been crying all day even though i have not.

I want to be dynamic instead of the Kellam I am.

I don't know why I am putting this here oh well. Sorry if it sounds like im complaining.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow, and one of the things they're testing is my glucose, insulin, etc. levels to see whether or not I have diabetes, since it runs in my family, and I'm very overweight. 

I'm... really afraid that I do.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow, and one of the things they're testing is my glucose, insulin, etc. levels to see whether or not I have diabetes, since it runs in my family, and I'm very overweight.
> 
> I'm... really afraid that I do.



x( good luck! I hope for the best for you <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> x( good luck! I hope for the best for you <3



Thanks.  Hopefully I'm just worrying over nothing.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope everything goes well, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow, and one of the things they're testing is my glucose, insulin, etc. levels to see whether or not I have diabetes, since it runs in my family, and I'm very overweight.
> 
> I'm... really afraid that I do.


Easier said than done but try not to worry, you never know what could happen and there may be no reason to be afraid. I'll be hoping everything goes well for you.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 25, 2014)

looking to pay a person on tbt but i vant find them, i deleeted my pms :-:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I hope everything goes well, good luck tomorrow.





Saylor said:


> Easier said than done but try not to worry, you never know what could happen and there may be no reason to be afraid. I'll be hoping everything goes well for you.



Y'all are really sweet! Thanks so much. It's probably lame, but it really means a lot to me to know that someone's wishing well. So... thanks haha.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 25, 2014)

So much small things are bothering.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

Have a test tomorrow.. and grades close tomorrow..


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't even
wut


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

My boyfriend wants me to move in with him. But I'd have to move across the country basically. He said it wasn't a make or break, but it sorta feels like it. But I can't leave my family. I can't decide what I want to do. If I stay with my family, I basically won't go anywhere. But with him? He'll motivate me to do better for myself. The thing is, my mom has guardianship over my daughter, and if I leave, I'd have to leave her behind until I'm able to take care of her on my own. Meaning a full time job, with insurance etc. But I'm worried that if I do that, my mom would make it hell for me to get my daughter back.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm taking my HESI exam for a competitive nursing program tomorrow morning. I've been preparing and cramming ridiculously all month, but I need at least a 90 in each section, which means I can only miss 2 per section. 

This is just such a big deal, and I'm starting to get really nervous. And then I get nervous for getting nervous. And it's just a vicious circle...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

mayor_zoe said:


> I'm taking my HESI exam for a competitive nursing program tomorrow morning. I've been preparing and cramming ridiculously all month, but I need at least a 90 in each section, which means I can only miss 2 per section.
> 
> This is just such a big deal, and I'm starting to get really nervous. And then I get nervous for getting nervous. And it's just a vicious circle...



Good luck!! Try to remain as calm as possible throughout the test; if you get anxious during it, take as long a break as you can afford to get your mind back in order, and then go at it again. 

I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 25, 2014)

My nose/cheek/lip is numb! Damn dentist. Needle hurt the most


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

My lack of chocolate ice cream :-(


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2014)

My narrative isn't gonna finish itself. :<


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't even seen Frozen and I can't stop thinking about "do you want to build a snowman"


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> I haven't even seen Frozen and I can't stop thinking about "do you want to build a snowman"



Hey Zane, 

Waannnna build a snow man?!


----------



## Radda (Sep 26, 2014)

All the gorillas have their butts exposed


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 26, 2014)

Getting trapped into a nightmare for ever. I feel like Everytime I sleep i feel like I'm trapped inside a loop. That's what's bothering me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2014)

The Goron on the Bell Tree sign is creeping me out


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

so much homework too much procrastination...nah but this is a lot of homework to handle like wtf? ANd I have C+ in Social Studies.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 26, 2014)

My hair. I cut my own bangs thinking I could save money. BIG MISTAKE. 

Hopefully I can get in and get it professionally cut so it looks better. Never cutting my own hair again Dx


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 26, 2014)

Homophobes,homophobes,homophobes!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

Having your pride hurt sucks.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 26, 2014)

I miss having a writing buddy help me with stories. ;-;


----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm bothered by the weird pictures that have been added next to The Bell Tree logo.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I'm bothered by the weird pictures that have been added next to The Bell Tree logo.



Legend of Zelda, I wonder why they were added


----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Legend of Zelda, I wonder why they were added



Ahh, I knew the first one was Zelda, I didn't know what the others were though.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I'm bothered by the weird pictures that have been added next to The Bell Tree logo.



They're characters from a video game called Warriors of Hyrule, which is a Legend of Zelda spin-off game for the Wii U that was released on the 19th of September 2014, the 20th of September 2014, the 26th of September 2014 and the 14th of August 2014 in Europe, Australia, North America and Japan respectively. It combines the action of Koei Tecmo's Dynasty Warriors series with the world of The Legend of Zelda, and is being developed by Nintendo and Koei Tecmo.

Nintendo is the same company that made Animal Crossing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh so it was Warriors of Hyrule!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I'm bothered by the weird pictures that have been added next to The Bell Tree logo.



ME TOO OMG


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh so it was Warriors of Hyrule!





Manzanas said:


> They're characters from a video game called Warriors of Hyrule, which is a Legend of Zelda spin-off game for the Wii U that was released on the 19th of September 2014, the 20th of September 2014, the 26th of September 2014 and the 14th of August 2014 in Europe, Australia, North America and Japan respectively. It combines the action of Koei Tecmo's Dynasty Warriors series with the world of The Legend of Zelda, and is being developed by Nintendo and Koei Tecmo.
> 
> Nintendo is the same company that made Animal Crossing.



...isn't it called hyrule warriors


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm suddenly feeling down and I don't like it. I just want to do nothing for the rest of the week.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 26, 2014)

Drama. I messed up my audition pretty badly, mostly cause I'm terrified of my drama teacher.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Drama. I messed up my audition pretty badly, mostly cause I'm terrified of my drama teacher.



I do drama too! I love it. What were u auditioning for?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I do drama too! I love it. What were u auditioning for?



omg bellaaa......I feel so bad cause I was busy with school and I missed TBT ;(

AWESOMe. I was auditioning for Footloose.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

I lost something really important to me.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 26, 2014)

My front tooth is really sensitive to cold right now. Damn filling.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a concussion from slamming my head into something earlier this morning, and I'm not allowed to sleep for 24 hours to make sure I don't slip into a coma.

Pic below. The really, really dark patch isn't hair.. it's a bruise.



Spoiler: bruise












Edit: There's loads of pressure behind my left eye. I can barely stand up because the room is spinning, my pupils aren't dialating properly, and I've been up for only around 12 hours yet feel like I'm about to pass out at any second.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> I have a concussion from slamming my head into something earlier this morning, and I'm not allowed to sleep for 24 hours to make sure I don't slip into a coma.
> 
> Pic below. The really, really dark patch isn't hair.. it's a bruise.
> 
> ...


oh god. I hope you're better soon.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks. I'll probably be fine.. I just have to work tonight and after not sleeping all day going in at 10pm to work til 6am on one of the busiest days of the week is going to be murder.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Thanks. I'll probably be fine.. I just have to work tonight and after not sleeping all day going in at 10pm to work til 6am on one of the busiest days of the week is going to be murder.


Just don't overexert yourself there. I could imagine it must hurt a lot.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Just don't overexert yourself there. I could imagine it must hurt a lot.



My head is pretty numb besides throbbing. I'm already on some decent pain medication for some GI issues that have been causing me pain, so that's nothing new to me. Thank you for the concern.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> I have a concussion from slamming my head into something earlier this morning, and I'm not allowed to sleep for 24 hours to make sure I don't slip into a coma.
> 
> Pic below. The really, really dark patch isn't hair.. it's a bruise.
> 
> ...



Oh, honey... That's terrible. I'm so sorry.
Can't you call off work?  They have to understand your situation, right?


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 26, 2014)

a couple things are but i think itll be fine?? i need to stop touching my eyes


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't care for kids, and that's saying it nicely.
My mom got the bright idea to force me to apply at the daycare across the street, after the big mouth neighbor said she could get me hired by saying I've babysat for her, which I never have. I have no experience with kids and id like to keep it that way. They make me nervous. They trigger me. Just no. 

I'm flooding the Dollar General with my apps even more now.
If I get hired there, I could just walk AND I could buy some pairs of shoes, lol.
I need flip flops. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm number 1 at the top posters for today...
Uh oh.....


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 26, 2014)

Had three cups of coffee, still tired. It wasn't decaf either. Ugh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

I walked past a guy who was slapping his dog and yelling "go potty" at it. He then yanked the dogs leash so hard it yelped. 
And that's saying something, cause it was a big German Shepherd. 
You have to be all kinds of f'ed up to be so rude to a dog -.-
I can only imagine how horrible this guy is to people. 

That really pissed me off >.>


----------



## Manah (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm _still_ trying to finish a few character descriptions. Someone needs them and I'm beginning to hate myself for letting them down.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

I really need to stop touching my face so much.
I'm having breakouts again.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Sep 26, 2014)

money problems :/


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> money problems :/



DITTO! Medical bills (◡﹏◡✿)


----------



## Brackets (Sep 26, 2014)

the fact i have a crush on someone and he likes me back but he's really good friends with my ex... WHY


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 26, 2014)

A horrible mood. It's one of those days where I just want to quit everything and disappear. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Improv (Sep 26, 2014)

have a test i have to submit by midnight sunday and nine chapters to read in this dumb book for english. i won't be home tomorrow until late, so here i am on my stupid birthday doing homework and taking tests.


----------



## Wish (Sep 26, 2014)

My boyfriend hasn't contacted me for two days and I have no idea where he is rip


----------



## Danielle (Sep 26, 2014)

i'm really tired but i have to be up at 6am and its too early to sleep but too late to take a nap ugh


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2014)

I was trying to write down a list of things I needed to do, but I swear I forgot something ; n ;


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 26, 2014)

the lil beat at the beginning of this song reminds me of a song but I can't remember it!!! >n< someone help~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

I always forget something important when packing. 
This time it's my contacts -.- I realllllly needed them too


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 26, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I always forget something important when packing.
> This time it's my contacts -.- I realllllly needed them too



I'm feeling this so much rn. It's been a month since I moved out and still I am remembering things I forgot. No fun :<


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 26, 2014)

Stupid Bones! He was my favorite character! So saaaad


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel like this is reallllyyyy obsessive but I don't care.  Long live my young childhood!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 26, 2014)

I suck at DOTA 2, but its a fun game to play. =\


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

This doesn't feel right.


----------



## n64king (Sep 26, 2014)

The fact that I was suppose to get a package today, and it says "delivered to boy" and I never got it. So basically I lost all trust for UPS cause they're lying. Why say it was delivered if it wasn't and if you did you sent it to the wrong damn person


----------



## Resi (Sep 26, 2014)

n64king said:


> The fact that I was suppose to get a package today, and it says "delivered to boy" and I never got it. So basically I lost all trust for UPS cause they're lying. Why say it was delivered if it wasn't and if you did you sent it to the wrong damn person



Have you tried messaging them about it? This has a tendency to happen, and it's important to tell them so they can fix it.

--
Also, I have a pimple on the inside of my nose??? why.


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

I did. Amazon says wait until the 29th then they'll resent me another which at this point I'm just like screw it I'll go buy it in the store myself. UPS doesn't have any humans working over there apparently, since the live chat redirects to a help _picture_ that just says how to activate the Live Chat. It literally makes no sense and I had 2 others look at it for me too. Calling = automatic computer voice that dead ends on every option.
In all honesty I'm not surprised they effed it up. Because that's what the e-shops do. It's only fool proof to preorder something if you pick it up in store. Getting it mailed to you or having a digital download = totally going to fail. Mail doesn't show up or gets screwed somehow, or for digital the internet goes on and off or takes 10,000 years. But Amazon had the stupid DLC I wanted. So that's how that goes I guess.

Also really irritated that Battle.net refuses to connect to my PS3. It's apparently a whole problem where it's not connecting to PSN or XBLA for any of the 4 consoles. Stupid Diablo III exclusive fancy ring DLC. I want you. I'm not playing that game until it's fixed. Why did I let my friend talk me into buying a Blizzard game. I couldn't have done worse today unless I also bought Sims 4. Which is just the slightest ironic because I did pick up Sims 3 for PS3 to screw around with since I'm sick of the PC version crashing. *does a huge wet warm spicy fart on EA, Blizzard, Amazon and UPS* _Nintendo, I'm looking at you next you better watch it._

Also ew pimple. That seems to not happen to me ever in my nose. But everyone else? Lol go me.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

My friends freaking creepy


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Um, I need a person to talk to that doesn't get triggered by sexual things that are traumatic in one way or another. Someone who will just listen and not be a jerk or call me a cry baby or a wh*** or tell me to go back to tumblr, whatever that means; I got that last time I actually spilled my guts so... Idk. I'm sorry. I guess I am just a cry baby. Idk. Nevermind. It really doesn't matter. I'm sorry.



I had a meltdown with my boyfriend tonight, a bad one.
3 hours of crying and being held and I still feel like a broken idiot.
I'm considering having a drink when I get home.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 27, 2014)

n64king said:


> Also really irritated that Battle.net refuses to connect to my PS3. It's apparently a whole problem where it's not connecting to PSN or XBLA for any of the 4 consoles. Stupid Diablo III exclusive fancy ring DLC. I want you. I'm not playing that game until it's fixed. Why did I let my friend talk me into buying a Blizzard game.



I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY ME because Ive been trying to do the XB1 for a couple days and cant find help and they dont response to my tickets. My friend somehow got the 360 to work or so i think anyway

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> My friends freaking creepy



How?


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

...Uh she made a female counterpart to her crush on a game,so uh I'm a little freaked out that someone would be so obsessed with their ''crush'' *cough*


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY ME because Ive been trying to do the XB1 for a couple days and cant find help and they dont response to my tickets. My friend somehow got the 360 to work or so i think anyway



I found a Blizzard support thread that had a Support member respond saying they know it's doing it, but it was a couple days ago with a bunch of irritated responses wondering why they've not said anything else since.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

My dad ruined my night with 1 word.....


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My dad ruined my night with 1 word.....



 ugh my parents do that all the time. I wish I could deal with that in some way


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 27, 2014)

Relationship problems, a stupid fight I realized it was all a misunderstanding of what was said taken wrong not by me...it has only been a little over a day but not a word I don't know how worried to be but I really am.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> ugh my parents do that all the time. I wish I could deal with that in some way



Ikr, I know my dad didn't mean to ruin my night, but he did. I feel sort of bad, but my night is still ruined lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 27, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you still need someone to talk to but if so you can message me.



I woke up in the middle of the night and now I can't go back to sleep. :\


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't decide if I should play animal crossing because my very important exams are coming but I can't motivate myself enough to study and I want to play animal crossing but then I would have to timetravel from where I last left off and I know once I start I won't be able to stop and I can't decide my self-control is so weak why


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 27, 2014)

Ugh, my dad ordered pizza and it hasn't arrived yet.

I'm so hungry. ;_;

Foooooood...


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2014)

my eye got worse. i didnt really treat it at all so this was to be expected s:


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sick and I just feel bleh.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm literally trying my damn hardest to ignore some threads on here, lol.

I cried at school yesterday because of some gathering thing we have. I don't feel bad though - because most people did, too. It still bugs me though.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm not sure if you still need someone to talk to but if so you can message me.
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night and now I can't go back to sleep. :\


I do. I'll message you. Thank you. <3

I hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## device (Sep 27, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I'm sick and I just feel bleh.



I hope you feel better soon, there is a bug going around sadly.​


----------



## Saylor (Sep 27, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I do. I'll message you. Thank you. <3
> 
> I hope you managed to get some sleep.


I didn't see this but if you'd still like to, go ahead. 

And I did get a little, thank you.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 27, 2014)

my dog just turned 9 years old and she's never been to the vet in her life. she never gets sick.

now she's got some sort of rash or something on her stomach and I'm like ah and called the vet. they said they can get her in today (actually in like 45 minutes because they're closing soon) so I hope it's nothing too serious. I'm just nervous because it's her first time and idk if she's gonna be cool with the vet prodding at her.

gah my baby


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I didn't see this but if you'd still like to, go ahead.
> 
> And I did get a little, thank you.



Sorry it's taking so long. I'm horrible with words and I keep crying, lol.

And good!


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

the fact this thread is kind of turning into a callout thread


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

My hands are throbbing...


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thoughts about college even though it isnt for another 4 years. I really want to find a school with a good music AND education program, and I think now is the time to start. It is just scary to think that in 4 years I will be completely independent.


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 27, 2014)

A couple of things today like some health stuff

and I feel really bad that I accidently screwed things up with a person I considered somewhat of a friend. I dont know if I can fix it but I want to try, sadly I dont think they'll listen to me or consider any apology sincere. I really kind of screwed up but I didnt mean to. I havent felt right since.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate living near a restaurant because I sometimes smell food that makes me hungry.


Also, the English language is currently irritating me.


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

Same thing as yesterday, Battle.net & Amazon/UPS. All 3 of which are ignoring me until Blizzard finally decided "fine we'll live chat you" and finally a nice human being told me what the situation is. After 2 deleted tickets that weren't responded to and 2 forums of which I didn't make that were suspiciously locked that COULD have answered our PSN/XBLA connectivity issues.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate Homework and I'm getting old


----------



## Imitation (Sep 27, 2014)

..?


----------



## Praesilith (Sep 27, 2014)

I have no motivation to do school work when I really should and my grades are dropping in history even when I literally study for hours. My math teacher literally refuses to help me when I ask, even though my future career is heavily involved in math and she's also telling other teachers that I'm being "disrespectful" when I get frustrated by her "teaching," and then I started to get questioned by teachers that are close with her. I'm stuck between wanting to dye my hair and not. Lunch ladies are refusing to give me food. I'm getting yelled at for being "out of dress code" while others are far more obstructing than I. As my school is primarily African American, I honestly do get criticized more often, and no I'm not racist. I'm a very good student and very polite and respectful, but my school is becoming too much for me to handle and I'm half tempted to be put on home bound.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 27, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> The urge to punch a wall



Don't do it, you will only hurt your hand. I know anime and cartoons make it seem cool but not only will you hurt your hand, you risk ruining a perfect wall with holes produced by your knuckles impacting the solid concrete.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

I finally finished the message I meant to send earlier and now I'm all shy to send it because I sound like a lunatic. :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a big problem with the forecast predicting 90 degree weather in October. I can't recall it ever being this hot at the start of autumn.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

The Bob tags on this thread.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 27, 2014)

Why is it so hard to find Games of Thrones merchandises in my area smh.

I guess online shopping is my only option.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Why is it so hard to find Games of Thrones merchandises in my area smh.
> 
> I guess online shopping is my only option.



I actually bought a Robb Stark shirt online a year ago. HBO's pricing is ridiculous though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm having trouble finding any articles about intraracial prejudice/discrimination among Asians. They would've been so helpful for my paper.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

my villagers houses not being fully original D;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm having an emotional breakdown over the Halloween display at my store SOMEONE SEND HELP.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I actually bought a Robb Stark shirt online a year ago. HBO's pricing is ridiculous though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any articles about intraracial prejudice/discrimination among Asians. They would've been so helpful for my paper.


I checked their website and wowee that's gonna hurt my wallet. Guess I don't mind that they don't ship their stuff to my country.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

My uncle fell down the stairs in front of our house.
Thank god it was nothing too serious.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I didnt notice the stove was on and burnt my dinner


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2014)

i was thinking i was out of this funk on the ride home and reveling in how much better i felt just then but guess what didnt last

it doesnt even matter very much, im just angry and wishing i could go back to feeling like that and upset it went away so fast??? back to this i guess

it doesnt matter anyways eh shrugs


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 28, 2014)

Ugh, Saturday nights. There's nothing to watch on Saturday nights. Except for anime, but I'm not really into anime anymore. I can either watched chop or wait till the news comes on. (Idk, chopped is getting boring.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm using TBT on mobile right now >.< This is horrible.

My week has been hellish. My ex broke our lease, cleared out our entire house, stole one of my cats, and left huge hideous bruises all over my arms.

On the bright side...my ex is gone.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 28, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I'm using TBT on mobile right now >.< This is horrible.
> 
> My week has been hellish. My ex broke our lease, cleared out our entire house, stole one of my cats, *and left huge hideous bruises all over my arms.*
> 
> On the bright side...my ex is gone.



Please tell me you called the police on him.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 28, 2014)

My sister not returning my phone, people irl being irritating, people in general. I want to be more isolated from people but I can't.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 28, 2014)

i dont wanna go to sleep


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 28, 2014)

My internet connection slows down seemingly anytime I want to wifi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> I'm using TBT on mobile right now >.< This is horrible.
> 
> My week has been hellish. My ex broke our lease, cleared out our entire house, stole one of my cats, and left huge hideous bruises all over my arms.
> 
> On the bright side...my ex is gone.


Oddly enough, I think I remember you posting about how your ex wanted the cat. I hope you can get your pet back, and call the police if you haven't already... Bruises should be evidence of something, right? Your ex sounds hellish indeed.



ACN_Jade said:


> Please tell me you called the police on him.


IIRC, the ex is female?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

My dad did a really mean thing to me and I'm still mad about it. /:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish I had more pizza.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 28, 2014)

It's late but I don't want to sleep, I'm hungry and there's no good food that I want and I can't find any good RPs for a character  have.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel very sick.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 28, 2014)

..?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 28, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> My internet connection slows down seemingly anytime I want to wifi.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Don't be ridiculous, only misogynous man apes would do that sort of thing


----------



## Leela (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't realise Diana moved away from my secondary town. I could have sold her! *cries*


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 28, 2014)

I have exams tomorrow and I am nowhere near ready. 

Ugh, I'm probably going to fail...


----------



## Manah (Sep 28, 2014)

I need another week before next week.


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 28, 2014)

so we got a new principal and she's been changing too much. usually we have hoco at a center and it's really nice and lot up but she cut that and we had it at our school. we have about 3k students and only 90ish went. we have prom coming up and we host it at another place about 20 minutes from school and guess what... she changed that too. she got us a place about an hour from our school in the most racist county in frickin georgia like what type of **** is this.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> The urge to punch a wall


i have this problem too XD I never do it, but I always want to when Im annoyed or angry


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 28, 2014)

People on the internet -.-


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 28, 2014)

People who just don't understand.


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretentious people thinking theyre the only people in the world who have a brain.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

The put downs about my weight/clothes/hair have begun, as my mom asks how much I weigh and then yells at me.
I need to get back down to one meal and 4 miles a day. I don't have nice clothes and apparently my hair makes me look old and stupid.
I hate going outside. I really do. If she thinks I'm so bad, I can only imagine how other people see my fat ass.
I feel so out of place when my skinny friends think they're fat and I actually am.
What am I supposed to say when they ask me? "Well, you don't look like me. You're all good."


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 28, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Pretentious people thinking theyre the only people in the world who have a brain.



Let me guess... you just visited that "Helping society" thread in the Brewster's Cafe sub-forum.


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 28, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Let me guess... you just visited that "Helping society" thread in the Brewster's Cafe sub-forum.


Yeaaaaaah


----------



## Imitation (Sep 28, 2014)

..?


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 28, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Pretentious people thinking theyre the only people in the world who have a brain.



A name comes to mind.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm actually feeling pretty okay, but I only just woke up. 

My one problem is that I slept so late, and I'm afraid I won't be able to go to sleep tonight when I need to.


----------



## Neenuu (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm feeling sick today.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2014)

Too much drama threads...

Oh wait I love those types of threads nvm


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The put downs about my weight/clothes/hair have begun, as my mom asks how much I weigh and then yells at me.
> I need to get back down to one meal and 4 miles a day. I don't have nice clothes and apparently my hair makes me look old and stupid.
> I hate going outside. I really do. If she thinks I'm so bad, I can only imagine how other people see my fat ass.
> I feel so out of place when my skinny friends think they're fat and I actually am.
> What am I supposed to say when they ask me? "Well, you don't look like me. You're all good."



 you're beautiful, ok?


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 28, 2014)

My cold. Been coughing and sneezing a lot this weekend. Ughhhh


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 28, 2014)

WTF this rainbow coloured chicken (Peacock, actually.) _INVADED_ my town (Phil, incase you don't know who im  talking about) save mee. Haha, He looks quite cool to be fair. But.. he moved in.. and now.. I can't talk to him without walking past the dreaded rocket's house.. ugly pink gorilla.. wahh...


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been asked by a professor to deliver a guest lecture on Medieval Universities tomorrow night. I have done this lecture two times before. Its for his class. I wrote the chapter on Medieval Universities for the textbook for the class. Normally, I would be SUPER stoked, psyched, whatever, but I am almost dreading it. I have 45-55 minutes to lecture. The slides are all my own. I feel slightly underprepared. I videotaped myself lecturing the past 2 times and yesterday I watched myself to see what the students saw back then. I did a good job then - especially the second time - and I hope I can do just as good if not better this time. I just don't want to be rushed. The professor encourages me to cut out some parts, but he didn't specify exactly WHICH parts he wants me to cut out or abbreviate, which frustrates me. I just want to lecture and do my thing, because lecturing is my passion, I want to one day be a professor too so this is great practice for me. Its in front of 200 students - which isn't daunting to me at all. I am perfectly comfortable lecturing in front of a crowd that large. It will probably be fine. But the professor is frustrating me with not being clear with what he wants me to do. So.... THAT's bothering me.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 28, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> WTF this rainbow coloured chicken (Peacock, actually.) _INVADED_ my town (Phil, incase you don't know who im  talking about) save mee. Haha, He looks quite cool to be fair. But.. he moved in.. and now.. I can't talk to him without walking past the dreaded rocket's house.. ugly pink gorilla.. wahh...



Haha he followed me through two towns... have fun with him. xD I loved him but I couldn't stand him after a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> I have been asked by a professor to deliver a guest lecture on Medieval Universities tomorrow night. I have done this lecture two times before. Its for his class. I wrote the chapter on Medieval Universities for the textbook for the class. Normally, I would be SUPER stoked, psyched, whatever, but I am almost dreading it. I have 45-55 minutes to lecture. The slides are all my own. I feel slightly underprepared. I videotaped myself lecturing the past 2 times and yesterday I watched myself to see what the students saw back then. I did a good job then - especially the second time - and I hope I can do just as good if not better this time. I just don't want to be rushed. The professor encourages me to cut out some parts, but he didn't specify exactly WHICH parts he wants me to cut out or abbreviate, which frustrates me. I just want to lecture and do my thing, because lecturing is my passion, I want to one day be a professor too so this is great practice for me. Its in front of 200 students - which isn't daunting to me at all. I am perfectly comfortable lecturing in front of a crowd that large. It will probably be fine. But the professor is frustrating me with not being clear with what he wants me to do. So.... THAT's bothering me.



Wow, I really admire your confidence. I wouldn't just be bothered by doing an hour long lecture in front of 200 people, I'd be petrified. Hope it goes well, despite your professor's lack of clarity. c:


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

...my feet r rlly cold


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

have to read 60 pages of my book later.

i'm running seriously behind i dont know why i do this


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know if my science homework is due this Tuesday or next Tuesday????? The teachers said this Tuesday but the assignment guide says it's due next Tuesday. (Also debating whether or not to write half the essay today, and save the other half for tomorrow, or binge write it in the next hour...Probably the first one.)


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 28, 2014)

It bothers me more and more lately seeing people say harsh words. It always just feels like they are attacking other people. I wish people would calm down and be more gentle.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

I'M BREAKING OUT OMFG


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 28, 2014)

That moment when you're confident you'll win an auction, make space for the villager, get your hopes up, and then in comes someone and offers buyout. QQ


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

I cant bump my 'cookie in boxes' thread :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



RiceBunny said:


> That moment when you're confident you'll win an auction, make space for the villager, get your hopes up, and then in comes someone and offers buyout. QQ



dem feels bro


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 28, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Wow, I really admire your confidence. I wouldn't just be bothered by doing an hour long lecture in front of 200 people, I'd be petrified. Hope it goes well, despite your professor's lack of clarity. c:




Thanks so much for the encouragement. I know many people have a fear of public speaking, but being a prof is my dream job, honestly. I just went over my slides and timed myself. I think I can do it!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

I have at least twenty five annotations due for my English class on the book Cold Sassy Tree very soon. I know I could get it done sooner if I would just get started on them, but I can't find the motivation for it. I'm also nervous about doing the annotations exactly how my teacher wants them since he's picky. Having unfinished work really stresses me out, I hate being such a bad procrastinator.


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

It's thundering outside


----------



## Jaded Bird (Sep 28, 2014)

I hate those "friends" that claim they care or want to talk to you, but as soon as you talk to them, you only end up feeling like they don't want to listen to you or talk to you at all. Wow. Much friendly. Very help. _ugh_


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've lost my best friend...


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 28, 2014)

I've got a five-page essay due on tuesday and I haven't even started reading up on the subject yet.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 28, 2014)

BF has been missing all day. No text, no call and nothing on Skype. LDR is freaking hard sometimes. *sigh*


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 28, 2014)

All of those super cringey moments


----------



## Zane (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'll pay if i like it"


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 28, 2014)

Zane said:


> "I'll pay if i like it"



So real ;A;


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

My head hurts again. Jesus.


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

Anxiety. I mean, before I send a message to someone I look up to/am afraid of offending, I have to coach myself and say "they won't hate me for sending this" and it takes a minute to send a message??? like wow thanks I totally asked to be afraid of doing anything ever.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretty sure I used too much laundry detergent on my clothes today. And I didn't leave them in the dryer long enough, apparently, but I don't have enough time to put them back in. *sigh* They're sticky and wet. No es bueno



Resi said:


> Anxiety. I mean, before I send a message to someone I look up to/am afraid of offending, I have to coach myself and say "they won't hate me for sending this" and it takes a minute to send a message??? like wow thanks I totally asked to be afraid of doing anything ever.



Do you read it over and over and over to make sure you wrote it correctly, that you didn't write anything stupid, etc?  I know that feel, man.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

I was offered to go out to dinner with my mom and her boyfriend.. but I have to read a book so I don't think I can go.


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Do you read it over and over and over to make sure you wrote it correctly, that you didn't write anything stupid, etc?  I know that feel, man.



Yup :/ and even before I write the message, I stare at the blank screen saying "should I even begin? or should I just stop now?"


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)

My head is pounding


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 28, 2014)

Worst.luck.with.sellers.ever.

I just won an auction, dude said the villager is moving out. No mention of him needing time to move her out, or anything of the sort. One assumes once you win an auction you get your items, as it usually goes. I've been waiting for over *an hour* and he hasn't even added me yet. He says he's TT'ing one day at a time, but wtf why?! Could you not have mentioned that in the auction?! I have somewhere to be in an hour, I can't be sitting here waiting for you to give me my villager when you feel like it.
I honestly think he's trying to TT her into boxes, and never had a move out date. Why lie though? Just say she doesn't have a move out date yet, but that you can get her there. That way you get the right buyer. If you say she's ready to go, you'll get a buyer that is expecting for the villager to be ready to go.
*rantover*...

"I'm gonna contact you soon" aka "I'm gonna leave you waiting for an hour"
"Hey! Rosie is ready. I'm gonna add you and open my gates in just a sec" aka "I'm gonna leave you waiting for another 10mins"
Dude has no grasp of time.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh god Lemsip is disgusting. D:


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 28, 2014)

wish people understood that gender expression goes beyond the binary. if I dress in stereotypically masculine clothes, it's not a given that i identify as a man :\


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 28, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Worst.luck.with.sellers.ever.
> 
> I just won an auction, dude said the villager is moving out. No mention of him needing time to move her out, or anything of the sort. One assumes once you win an auction you get your items, as it usually goes. I've been waiting for over *an hour* and he hasn't even added me yet. He says he's TT'ing one day at a time, but wtf why?! Could you not have mentioned that in the auction?! I have somewhere to be in an hour, I can't be sitting here waiting for you to give me my villager when you feel like it.
> I honestly think he's trying to TT her into boxes, and never had a move out date. Why lie though? Just say she doesn't have a move out date yet, but that you can get her there. That way you get the right buyer. If you say she's ready to go, you'll get a buyer that is expecting for the villager to be ready to go.
> ...



Who was this dude that tricked you? Did that happen here in BTF?


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 28, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Who was this dude that tricked you? Did that happen here in BTF?



 I wouldn't say he tricked me. I think he's a kid that has no consideration for other people, or their time. I'm not gonna flame him, my intention was to come here and vent my frustrations, not try to blacklist him. I'm a generally nice person, but sometimes people will push the wrong button. I'm still not gonna leave him a bad rating(though I feel like it), I just won't leave him one at all.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 28, 2014)

Resi said:


> Anxiety. I mean, before I send a message to someone I look up to/am afraid of offending, I have to coach myself and say "they won't hate me for sending this" and it takes a minute to send a message??? like wow thanks I totally asked to be afraid of doing anything ever.



Oh god, I do this every time I start a new thread to save from embarrassment or being offensive....



There's school tomorrow, I feel so alone at school a lot. On the bright side, this is the last week of school before break.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

My little brothers...
God, they're annoying.
One being a jock, and one basically an even annoying version of myself when I was 9.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 28, 2014)

booooooredom. both me and my dad are super bored rn.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

you're making this so hard on me and you don't even know it ughhhh.

I can't believe that Geminis were rated as the "least clingy-est". Just look at me.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

now that sakura chiyo's my avatar i feel like i have to be her
i'm not nearly as nice and cute and good at life halp


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

I was supposed to get Apple today and the user was apparently waiting on me but he/she wasn't replying to my VM and wasn't online so I had no idea.  So someone else came and got her and I feel really sad because it's all my fault?...uvu' That's what it feels like, sigh...


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 28, 2014)

Worrying about underpacking.
Going on an overnight trip tomorrow.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

My tummy hurts really bad. I'm having a bad night and I just want my boyfriend to wrap me in a blanket and rub my back. Somehow when he tells me things are going to be okay, I can't help but believe him.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 28, 2014)

Some people are pathetic


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel so down and depressed and I don't know why.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I feel so down and depressed and I don't know why.



 If you need to talk, shoot me a PM. Even of if you don't know why you're down.
It helps me. I can also bake brownies again.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a brownie out at dinner tonight..  waaaah


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I had a brownie out at dinner tonight..  waaaah



We can also have apple slices and peanut butter. 
My limit of baking is brownies and cookies, lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 28, 2014)

or strawberries 8)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> or strawberries 8)



YES. Even better. Strawberries make things all better.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 28, 2014)

gah I'm taking a coworkers shift on saturday, then today our other coworker (there's only the three of us) asked me if I could take hers on sunday too. ;c so now I'm working straight from tuesday until sunday with only friday off. it's not like I need to sleep or anything, 50 hours in 6 days is totally fiiiiine /whhyyyy

why can't I say no to people ;-;

just realized that I'm working a party next saturday too, so after this nonsense I get monday off, back to work tues-thurs, then party on saturday. ;l I want to crawl away and hide..


----------



## bluelanterns (Sep 29, 2014)

just really really stressed rn ;^;


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 29, 2014)

bluelanterns said:


> just really really stressed rn ;^;



try drinking some warm herbal tea~

(also super cute signature)


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm out of pizza. :'(


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

I see signatures with edited art everywhere. There's no credits on the signature or they 
source weheartit/google/someone on DA who made a render. It's kind of rude as it is
extremely offensive to take art and edit/use it without the artists' permission


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I got racing thoughts and I'm still irrationally obsessing about things that aren't true.
I also don't want to go to school tomorrow? I always say I'll skip, but I end up going.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

can i seriously just die?

im done.

i cant do this.

im so ****ing sick of sitting here going crazy

one happy day is all i ask for

but yet im always doing something wrong

why dont you do this

why dont you do that

seriously? when will something i do _EVER BE RIGHT?_

so ****ing done. ive never wanted to just bash my head in so hard


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 29, 2014)

my printer stopped working essentially whilst it started printing the title page. i'm going to set my printer on fire.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel so bad for actually playing and enjoying school idol festival.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> can i seriously just die?
> 
> im done.
> 
> ...



but ur gold on superior moba


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool but there's problems outside of games


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

People being greedy in general.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 29, 2014)

@littlemiss We seem to from what have seen on several threads have a bit in common. If you are still having relationship issues as I am with my fianc? and in that place where you need to talk or it happens again as with me I know it will. I am around just message me.

  As far as what's bothering me right now, being misunderstood. I posted a question about Smugs trying to decide who to get I like advice from experience of others and get a post why ask us make up your own mind...well thanks for taking the time to post that for what...to make me feel alone and bad. Accomplished.
    Being sick, disabled to the point I am so weak I am fighting to be able to drive today to the grocery and lift drink get what I need get home. Broke until Friday. Missed Gone With the Wind on the big screen anniversary will try again weds if miss that too or can't get to store, I am frustrated with myself and my body but I am disabled from a rare disease and we don't have home doctors anymore these days and I am just tired of it. 

    My fianc? and I use that loosely,I knew younger was an issue, trying to go to school double time to be done at a point by next June to get married but we aren't talking he is working sixteen hr days beside that for us...he says but I see him now maybe two days a week for a couple hrs...he is tired and snappy. Told me took Halloween weekend off, to plan to go out of town or away some such in Nov I think it is my engagement ring, he is pre med but stopping before dr and took over my medical isn't there when I need him is handling appts aren't being made. He when we met was younger than me 21 he had turned I just turned 30 now has been over 7 months we were engaged within 6 weeks, he was on medicine for reverse ADHD and it was having effects blocking testosterone or hormone something he was sweet so sweet we dealt with that I waited for him to come off that medicine but I thought his mood would be handled and hypo then hyper activity with something else after. Now he is not the same he snaps yes he is busy I am not priority one as he said would always be, he is in school I did that already he is changing I knew this would happen. When I do see him he is tired passes out or is snappy or doesn't call bc is snappy...well I am here alone and if I am wishing I had someone to be there like he was and be supportive or if I really need someone but wishing that means I'm not happy and I don't know how to say that without it sounding like I want him gone I don't I want him back. Yes it will all die down..but just in time to get married, my family is not a landing place ever if I leave and something happens I am out on my own. He was there no matter how sick he helped me in a way I couldn't imagine anyone would stayed with me while people were gone, the past few months and now I am lonely yes he is busy but I still think my feelings matter just bc I can't work am done with school doesn't mean I don't need a life but that needs to be people. I alwayss had time in school to have my relationships. He never talks I never used to I let my wall down now he is like every guy stop talking let me talk, but he repeats things he tells me about things I know I don't like playing dumb giving up what I like that was what he used to like about me and apparently it's not me. But it effects me, He used to say if I ever left he would have no meaning now I feel it's me that would stop I already have bc he is so absent then wants to stay in but I am always in here. I think if I said now go live your life there isn't space for me he wouldn't say no and cry like before I am already so far out of his life maybe not mind but life that I think he would just go leaving a horrible mess behind him that won't ever heal. I don't know how to talk to him without putting him offensive. He can't see my side of what my life is when he is doing his, and I don't know how to approach the we have a problem, I love him I don't want someone else but I am not happy. I'm in a depression I had to realize again that I can't live for him but I can't just go out all my friends couldn't take my being sick have lives families work, busy. I have no one he got mad bc I said that and he was like what about me...but he isn't there. I think he is so busy a week flies by then another and he doesn't the drifting. It's all I see.


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2014)

Fever and can't do my assignments


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 29, 2014)

He used to tell me I needed to get used to being loved, he used to just be here when I needed him he used to love me more than I thought anyone could or I deserved he made me believe in him...where is he, now that he made me believe again when I gave up where is he now while I lay here day after day waiting sick and stuck in bed in this dark room for days in the same position where is he now...has he changed that much...I can't I just can't...sigh and someone took my car disability tag then got in an accident they lost my spare they aren't disabled..people. Yes my family is terrifying yes I thought he was my saving grace now he is I don't know..Does he love me is he so young that he thought he was I don't believe that not after all the roses and gifts and help and asking my father for my hand and all he said I knew he was too good to be true..I knew..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah fever sucks, mine is normally around 102 always but lately very very high I know what is wrong what tests need done but don't even have a normal doctor and ins problems now I put everything in hands of people who just can't do what they said. Man I hate that I even feel sorry for myself so shy I can't speak in public speak here but what did that get me, the most horrible hurtful thing are words and some people don't think. So people are bothering me and lack of people lol what a contradiction.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't sleep, I keep thinking about the fact that someone just lied to my face, and looked me right in the eyes and did it. I'm so angry about this. Also, there's lightning far away on the horizon and it's clear where I am and I want to watch it.


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2014)

I need to study filipino should I go absent or not. My head hurts too


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing a lot of people here that have relationship problems is rather heart breaking. It makes me wonder why you put yourselves in that position. It isn't healthy, it isn't love and ya'all really don't deserve it. You're all beautiful, and amazing people. You all deserve better.


----------



## Resi (Sep 29, 2014)

Spoiler: cursing



"You posted it as a link not like ____" Well, sorry that sometimes the fricking program is a piece of **** and doesn't work when you post it that way. Sorry that your program is designed poorly and you can't fix it.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 29, 2014)

Can someone tell me where the thread were they tell you the sell prices for collectables,thank you ^_^


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Can someone tell me where the thread were they tell you the sell prices for collectables,thank you ^_^


This one? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-of-suggested-median-prices-for-collectibles


----------



## koolkat (Sep 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> This one? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-of-suggested-median-prices-for-collectibles


#

Thank you so much ^_^!


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 29, 2014)

holy **** something is wrong with my vision, everything i do is so out of focus and i cant make mhself fpcus, like when im wriying my hand and pencil is zoned out ajs i cang position it right, same thing qfor typing. what is happening, ots malong me dizY

WHY WAS THE FORST PATT TYPED OK OMG this is actually vothersome tho im getting a headcaje

ph my gos this is actuallu a problen i cant even focus well enough to read rext far away, everuthkmg id like obstructed by dtuff good hod


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> holy **** something is wrong with my vision, everything i do is so out of focus and i cant make mhself fpcus, like when im wriying my hand and pencil is zoned out ajs i cang position it right, same thing qfor typing. what is happening, ots malong me dizY
> 
> WHY WAS THE FORST PATT TYPED OK OMG this is actually vothersome tho im getting a headcaje
> 
> ph my gos this is actuallu a problen i cant even focus well enough to read rext far away, everuthkmg id like obstructed by dtuff good hod



Sleep. Seriously, just go take a nap for an hour. If your vision doesn't improve you might want to call a doctor.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate how hot out it is right now. It should be cooler :c


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

my mom hates me...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my printer broke when i have like 500 essays to do


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 29, 2014)

Really sad but my bf is asleep next to me so I dont wanna wake him up...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Dwelling on things from yesterday.


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2014)

im rly sick and pre sure im dying


----------



## Gideon (Sep 29, 2014)

A lot of things, really.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm wearing jeans for the first time since early last year.
I look...okay. I mean, I'm sucking it in and hiding as much as I can in a oversized peasant top, but I look okay. Mom's already jumped all over me about motivating myself to start losing "all that weight" again and to start making an effort. I made an effort today and I got met with the equivalent of "It's not good enough."


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm wearing jeans for the first time since early last year.
> I look...okay. I mean, I'm sucking it in and hiding as much as I can in a oversized peasant top, but I look okay. Mom's already jumped all over me about motivating myself to start losing "all that weight" again and to start making an effort. I made an effort today and I got met with the equivalent of "It's not good enough."



Honey, ignore her. Turn her voice in to that sound from Charlie Brown when the parents talk. You are beautiful and there is NOTHING wrong with you.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)

Indigestion....ugh.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Friends dragging me into their fights. Just.. GAAAAAAH!


----------



## Leela (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, my friends always think that I have no problems, so they can just get endless advice from me. _No, I don't think you should date your friend's younger sister. For the fifteenth time, I don't think you should take drugs, It won't make you look cool. And, if your friend wants to kill herself, please, please, PLEASE tell someone that can actually help her!_

I don't mind being someone they can turn to, but it always seems to be little irrelevant things that I don't have time to sort out, a problem between my friends and a bunch people that I don't even know, or really serious stuff that's out of my control. I'm not an advice centre, *I'm 15.* It just makes me sad because no one seems to even consider whether _I'm_ okay.


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

im depressed and have no one to talk to


----------



## nabooru (Sep 29, 2014)

It's hard getting over an ex.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 29, 2014)

one of our cats gave me ringworm. its all over my arms and starting on my legs and even my face. ugh


----------



## Cory (Sep 29, 2014)

i think my cat is the only one that cares about me


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think I've ever felt worse in my entire life than I do right now


----------



## Capella (Sep 29, 2014)

Cory said:


> im depressed and have no one to talk to



u can talk to me bb ))))


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

really really wanna invest in a nice sharp pack of knives right about now.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

gamora said:


> u can talk to me bb ))))



lol why do you two have to mock people on this thread?


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a friend a long time ago on an MMORPG called Toontown Online. We were best friends, but we had bad fights and it was so annoying. But sometimes she was really sweet and a great friend. She got banned from the game a few years ago and I never saw her again. In 2013 the game shut down, but just a week ago the fan made version of the game, Toontown Rewritten, opened to the public. I was looking in the Tumblr tag for it and I saw a toon with my old friends name. Turns out she has her own Tumblr blog on the game. I have no idea if I should tell her who I am, or just leave it be. I mean, maybe she's different now. She could have grown up (she was 8 at the time and she should be around 11 now). Or she could be the same as she always was. I have no idea what I should do.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Sep 29, 2014)

Beware impending rant sorry ;~;

In short, I have no close female friends. It is becoming waaay more depressing than it should be and idk I feel terrible.

It's not like I have no female friends, though. I have a few, on variying levels of closeness but none that I could ever truly open up to. I have a couple of ver very close male friends but there are just some things only other girls can really understand and so I end up never telling anyone. It doesn't help that I go to a selective school where there are only 30 girls in our year group of 150, and most people live very far away from the school anyway. It's upsetting while my brother can visit his friends who live around the corner whenever but I would have to go on a 30+ minute bus/car ride to see anyone.

I'm also relatively nervous around other girls as I often feel intimidated for no reason, probably due to the fact that the people who pretty much bullied me relentlessly or let me down when I was younger were primarily female.

But idk I just want someone who I can be fully open with and who I can go shopping with and whatever and I've never had that. It's ridiculously depressing.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 29, 2014)

someone has margie in boxes

I post to get margie

person voids margie right after I post.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

battle.net connections to xbla/psn still broken lol how does Blizzard sell any games. It's like EA. ????????


----------



## lazuli (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> lol why do you two have to mock people on this thread?



??? how is that mocking?



Envelin said:


> someone has margie in boxes
> 
> I post to get margie
> 
> person voids margie right after I post.



i don't get why people do that. hopefully you'll get them soon?


new leaf is on sale for $20 and i don't have the money or SD card space hhHHH
E: eyyy 413


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Envelin said:


> someone has margie in boxes
> 
> I post to get margie
> 
> person voids margie right after I post.



I laughed because that's so stupid and happened to me like 3 times. I gave up after the third time went like this

WHO WANTS BISCUIT!?
Me
NO ONE?
Me
VOIDING 
Hello?
VOIDED THREAD CLOSED. 
Then 15 minutes later "srry lol didnt see u"


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

Princess Weeb said:


> Beware impending rant sorry ;~;
> 
> In short, I have no close female friends. It is becoming waaay more depressing than it should be and idk I feel terrible.
> 
> ...


Ugh I know how you feel. I hope you can make some closer friends. I'm sure you will, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 29, 2014)

slept with someone on my course and now everyone knows.. I KNEW I shouldn't have committed medicine incest, it always gets out... xD


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

omg lol ^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> slept with someone on my course and now everyone knows.. I KNEW I shouldn't have committed medicine incest, it always gets out... xD



doesnt matter had sex


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> I laughed because that's so stupid and happened to me like 3 times. I gave up after the third time went like this
> 
> WHO WANTS BISCUIT!?
> Me
> ...



Can't you still get them when they're voided? Doesn't the host just need to interact with you via wi-fi so the voided animal moves to your town?


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Can't you still get them when they're voided? Doesn't the host just need to interact with you via wi-fi so the voided animal moves to your town?



I could be wrong, but I think the only way to get a voided villager by that point is to streetpass with someone while they're in the "transition" period before they're officially voided. Last time I bothered to look people said once voided that they're gone but that was never the case with my moving "voided" villagers who ended up streetpassing around with people.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> I laughed because that's so stupid and happened to me like 3 times. I gave up after the third time went like this
> 
> WHO WANTS BISCUIT!?
> Me
> ...



Aww, i missed my no 2 dreamie. D:
I need to check that section more.
So i guess that's whats bothering me.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

I think if you travel via Wifi while they're in "transition" it's only a chance you'll get them. Because I do feel like I got villagers that way, but it could have also been the streetpass way. I've visited towns who had recent voided villagers, and I had an open space and they never would move to my town. I'm not even sure if that was even factually clarifyed.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> ??? how is that mocking?



do you seriously not notice


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> do you seriously not notice



do u have an endless repository of avatars?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I had an anxiety attack on the treadmill and slipped.
I rolled my ankle, again. I'm such a clumsy loser, lol.
Oh well.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 29, 2014)

my period right now is like a waterfall of blood exploding out of me while my uterus does some crazy painful dance


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my period right now is like a waterfall of blood exploding out of me while my uterus does some crazy painful dance



on the upside ur definitely not preggers


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> do u have an endless repository of avatars?



yes i have like 150


----------



## Brackets (Sep 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> on the upside ur definitely not preggers



very true. that is the only good thing about periods, you can say 'good, no baby!'


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody cares about my support. I've given advice, I've said nothing, I've hugged, I've backed off. Everybody differs in the way they want to be comforted (if they want it at all) but none of these things ever make a difference to anyone when it's from me. And I know it's because I don't tell them what they want to hear.

Ok, fine, sure, everybody hates you and everything is your fault all the time. Was that the thing you wanted me to say?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I had a friend a long time ago on an MMORPG called Toontown Online. We were best friends, but we had bad fights and it was so annoying. But sometimes she was really sweet and a great friend. She got banned from the game a few years ago and I never saw her again. In 2013 the game shut down, but just a week ago the fan made version of the game, Toontown Rewritten, opened to the public. I was looking in the Tumblr tag for it and I saw a toon with my old friends name. Turns out she has her own Tumblr blog on the game. I have no idea if I should tell her who I am, or just leave it be. I mean, maybe she's different now. She could have grown up (she was 8 at the time and she should be around 11 now). Or she could be the same as she always was. I have no idea what I should do.



I don't know of anyone's replied yet, but I will. Don't be a dolt and just talk to her. Trust me, you'll probably kick yourself later if you don't.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Nobody cares about my support. I've given advice, I've said nothing, I've hugged, I've backed off. Everybody differs in the way they want to be comforted (if they want it at all) but none of these things ever make a difference to anyone when it's from me. And I know it's because I don't tell them what they want to hear.
> 
> Ok, fine, sure, everybody hates you and everything is your fault all the time. Was that the thing you wanted me to say?



"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't force em to drink." Basically, you can give advice, help and support till your blue in the face and people will just ignore you. It's because they secretly like being miserable. And just want to talk about how miserable they are. *shrug* It doesn't change though, that I'll still offer a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to listen and some advice.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 29, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't force em to drink." Basically, you can give advice, help and support till your blue in the face and people will just ignore you. It's because they secretly like being miserable. And just want to talk about how miserable they are. *shrug* It doesn't change though, that I'll still offer a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to listen and some advice.



Ha. Yeah, I'll still support everyone I love. But I just wish they'd actually give a crap sometimes, you know? About me, but mostly themselves. I just don't see the point in deliberately wallowing in misery. Hurts everybody around them to see them like that.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel sick and gaggy and I don't know if it's just because I'm stressing too much about it or what.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

Spoiler:  



i was cranky today because of sometging thats been on my mind and one boy had the decency to say, "whats wrong babe, is it that time of month again?".

i stomped on his foot. it felt great.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

I shouldn't have done the tarot card reading... :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Honey, ignore her. Turn her voice in to that sound from Charlie Brown when the parents talk. You are beautiful and there is NOTHING wrong with you.



You are so sweet. I wish I could just bake you a cake to show how much your comments mean to me. <3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

There _is nothing_ wrong with you, you have to be one of the kindest people I know. ^


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love you so much. uvu


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)

My mom is on my back about filling out this stupid application for the daycare center and I don't want to...
I don't want to work there. :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired and cranky, the bf is telling me to go to bed and I don't want to just to spite him. I did say I was cranky. Lol...

And now I want cake. QQface.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

I made the mistake of drinking something with too much caffeine with my dinner. Hours later and still having a caffeine buzz. I'm feeling anxious with a fast heartbeat, sweaty palms etc. :T


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Feeling kinda miserable..
I don't wanna resort to alcohol and stuff...

but it just seems like the best idea.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Feeling kinda miserable..
> I don't wanna resort to alcohol and stuff...
> 
> but it just seems like the best idea.


Would talking about it help alleviate some of the pain you're feeling? I don't think a little alcohol would be too terrible. It could help if you're feeling stressed, but by no means is it helpful to suppress your emotions by taking too much of whatever substance(s).


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

It'd only be one, it's only 5% anyways...

talking about it is sorta hard because people just think it'd be best for me to leave instead of work things out and stuff


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> It'd only be one, it's only 5% anyways...
> 
> talking about it is sorta hard because people just think it'd be best for me to leave instead of work things out and stuff


If you think it'll help calm your nerves go for it. If you want to get what's bothering you off your chest you're more than welcome to PM me or comment it here in this thread. For me personally (and I imagine many others), even speaking/typing/writing out what's bothering me is incredibly cathartic because it's literally getting the negative thoughts out of my head.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Motte said:


> If you think it'll help calm your nerves go for it. If you want to get what's bothering you off your chest you're more than welcome to PM me or comment it here in this thread. For me personally (and I imagine many others), even speaking/typing/writing out what's bothering me is incredibly cathartic because it's literally getting the negative thoughts out of my head.


off topic...but your avatar and sig is really cool


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah it does help get it out of your system, it really does.


----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> off topic...but your avatar and sig is really cool


Thanks  My avatar is "Heart & Dagger" by Robert Mapplethorpe for Helmut Lang S/S 1997. And my signature is artwork by Hendrick Goltzius, "Phaeton, from the series The Four Disgracers" it's >really beautiful in high quality detail< (and I'm reeeeally considering getting it tattooed).
Also, your art is super adorable!


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay!

It's the same person from an earlier reply. :>


Spoiler



The girl I had explained earlier is close to me now u~u 
She's really quiet, still. She's really sweet!! QvQ 
Every time I see her, I don't dare look at her .. Why? She makes me shy?? My heart beats faster, but I don't do any physical activities? When she tugs on my sweaters, my face feels really warm? When other guys try to speak to her, my head bursts to flames, I ache and I just want to punch those dudes in the face. I don't know what it is. Every time I'm with her, everything around me goes blank and it's only her there! I've been bothered these past few days, wondering if I'm sick or not?

I try to treat everyone in my class equally, I want everyone to feel special! Even if I'm not happy deep inside. Everyone shouldn't be deep in pain. I want to be close to everyone! She is different though? I want to be closer, I want to be her closest friend. I'm really confused u_u I hope I can sort these things out. I don't want anyone to misunderstand me being nice to her because I treat everyone else nice, Half of my attention goes to her. She gives me feelings that no one else can give me. 

I just think of her. 

Thanks for reading!! QvQ


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

okun0ichio said:


> Little kids and their degree of dumb.



I swear small children's logic is based around being annoying

  Once, my cousin wasn't allowed to get dessert because he had to babysit a bunch of younger kids. There was one child left, and we told her that dessert was ready, and she refused.

what kind of child
*refuses dessert*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish some of you lovely people lived here.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> It'd only be one, it's only 5% anyways...
> 
> talking about it is sorta hard because people just think it'd be best for me to leave instead of work things out and stuff



personally if ur drinking something with that low of an alcohol content, its gonna give u more of a placebo effect than anything real. drinking because ur sad is fine in the short term, but dont build a dependency on it and dont do it in lieu of fixing the root of ur problems. without knowing any details, and assuming ur having guy problems, get out if u have doubt. ur relationship is already over at this point.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

Had a horrible day at school. Even at lunch, was horrible. The one time I want to have piece and quiet and be alone (I hang out on the side of the library building where no one goes at lunch some days and before school.) there's a **** ton of people today by the library.... And I ended feeling awkward eating my lunch and plot-resetting. (I brought my 3DS since I don't have my phone atm, and I needed to get streetpass and coins). The only class I enjoyed was period 3 because I asked my teacher to go the the library to "catch up" on English, and all I did was read and sleep in the library (since I'm already caught up in my English class).


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 30, 2014)

Crying...Right now it's the board. I posted a thread, same guy follows me around tells me repeatedly my sentences are to long I talk too much. Question and polite answer were same length, 100 words, like 3-4 sentences, This person knows I am disabled can not use computer use a talk to text it writes what I say as for punctuation and paragraphing it is hard need to use my hands...My hands are cripples hand hard to feel it makes it worse, I explain I mean about device and if you don't like me or want to read my threads I am a lady you can waste time and be mean I will carry on as others are nice. Spent an hour with my hands correcting every tiny thing until they were stuck like claws. Felt better then later after I said thanks to the nice girl and question was answered I look and someone I have never seen says, we get so irritated trying to get through your first sentence we give up. It was clear as day he says couldn't understand and everyone here just skips my posts please edit more proofread. I have an MA in Lit am published, I am having major disability issues cut me a break so fine everyone here doesn't want to hear from me anymore I have no IRL friends or life girls can be selfish guys another story. I am dying, genetic disease spreading to all kinds of cancer, uterine, bone, no one wants to hear it trust me. I am trying to make it to my wedding a kid, impossible I say no but I am tired of fighting when can't even get to the center or a dr too sick one come here no ones looking.. I felt so bad anyway I'm shy why did he have to take this away too. I am a talented writer but right now my hands I can't, I just..Crying. To be told am unwanted here bc of things I can't control. He probably has a computer can use and type if I could no problem. This thing won't even paragraph or put a period without my hands on this hard flat iPad board. And my fianc? still, and being so ill took me two weeks for groceries I can't eat bc my body treats food as poison and attacks me...I want to be normal again no pain, accepted, loved, it is always my illness. Cries.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As for the tarot cards we tend to misinterpret or if not look back later see it was right but things have changed and it was necessary it gets better some things just need gone through. It can be a good source but usually if another is doing for you so you can't project on it. Then again some things just are but good usually comes from the bad..


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 30, 2014)

My friend being an ungrateful poop and I wish I could just smash her head into the ground sometimes.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Okay!
> 
> It's the same person from an earlier reply. :>
> 
> ...


you've got a crush boii.
Don't be afraid of "not treating her equally". I'm sure some people will understand that you have feelings for this girl. There might be some teasing, but don't listen to them. Good luck!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been playing Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on my 3DS and I've been stuck on the same beginner mission for pretty much two days. It's a capture quest and I keep accidentally killing the freaking bear. ><


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been reading some real life creeper/stalker stories on reddit and I am absolutely freaked out atm. Like I'm okay with paranormal stuff because it's like. It's not a human being. Like in stalker stories the scary thing is that real living people inflicted this sort of horror on other people.

I just can't comprehend what would lead someone to harass and terrify an innocent human being. Like what is the motive?! Why would you behave that way.

So yeah, real life creepers/stalkers are bothering me atm. And seriously s/o to ANYONE who has had to deal with a stalker. I genuinely can't think of anything more terrifying.

I'm now kinda scared it's gonna happen to me. Like some of these stories just come out of the blue. What if some dude takes a disliking to me one day and starts blowing up my phone with creepy messages?! /spooked


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I've been reading some real life creeper/stalker stories on reddit and I am absolutely freaked out atm. Like I'm okay with paranormal stuff because it's like. It's not a human being. Like in stalker stories the scary thing is that real living people inflicted this sort of horror on other people.
> 
> I just can't comprehend what would lead someone to harass and terrify an innocent human being. Like what is the motive?! Why would you behave that way.
> 
> ...




We're reading the same thread!! What ever you do don't go to /r/nosleep. That place was the cause of a few nightmares.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 30, 2014)

nosleep is great, some of the finest piece of writing i've seen


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> We're reading the same thread!! What ever you do don't go to /r/nosleep. That place was the cause of a few nightmares.



I torture myself by constantly perusing /r/nosleep. I have like an entire page of favourites dedicated to my favourite creepy stories. I just don't get spooked by ghosts though, it's ALWAYS creepers.

Like I read this story on sixpenceee about this stalker dude called Dr Ramsey and just nah no nope NO NO NO. I'd link it but I'm not sure how strict this forum is on stuff like that. If anyone is gonna google it plz bear in mind there's mention of sexual assault. Also it's just generally super creepy.

And oh gosh. Stay away from /r/LetsNotMeet. Some of the stories on there are pretty meh like 'creepy dude smiled at me in supermarket' but LAWD. Occasionally you stumble upon the most horrifying things. And it's so unexpected too. You're just like 'meh another creepy bus guy story' then BANG no sleep for the next 2 weeks.

There's still a story on /r/NoSleep that bothers me to this day. If it was a joke then it was a pretty elaborate joke. Basically the user posted this phone number that related to his story (which was kinda stalking related) and when you call the phone number you apparently hear the exact same message as the user did in the story. That still goes down as the freakiest thing I've ever read. Actually I should find that again, I quite fancy reading that particular nightmare inducing story again.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

I read both those forums. The one I vividly remember from No sleep was some guy walking home late at night and he sees some guy dancing in the street with a huge creepy ass grin. x.X


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not feeling so great.
The nightmares kept me up last night.
I'm tired and kind of lightheaded...
I'm not sure I can get through my classes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 30, 2014)

TBT mods. They're a little...cuckoo...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> TBT mods. They're a little...cuckoo...



tell me about it, i was warned for ranting about collectibles


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm not feeling so great.
> The nightmares kept me up last night.
> I'm tired and kind of lightheaded...
> I'm not sure I can get through my classes.



What kind of nightmares do you have? Just curious, because some of things I dream stay with me throughout the day. Like I had a rough time at school and I often see the people who bullied me. it's kinda annoying because it's like ugh. That was like 5 years ago. Why hasn't my brain let it go yet? It's so annoying to have constant reminders of people who caused you so much pain. Like just let me be. It took years to stop being terrified of seeing you round every corner or in every bar. Do you seriously have to haunt my sleep.

Sorry I rambled a bit but yeah. I feel the same way when something I dream affects me for the whole day. I feel kind of sluggish. It's especially annoying because there's literally nothing you can do about it. I seriously don't even think of these people during the day at all, so I'm confused as to why they keep cropping up in my dreams.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm not feeling so great.
> The nightmares kept me up last night.
> I'm tired and kind of lightheaded...
> I'm not sure I can get through my classes.



*hugs* Nightmares are horrible. Try eating a banana or a fruit it might make the lightheartedness go away.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> There's still a story on /r/NoSleep that bothers me to this day. If it was a joke then it was a pretty elaborate joke. Basically the user posted this phone number that related to his story (which was kinda stalking related) and when you call the phone number you apparently hear the exact same message as the user did in the story. That still goes down as the freakiest thing I've ever read. Actually I should find that again, I quite fancy reading that particular nightmare inducing story again.



ah yes, boothworld industries. very creppy. supposedly, you'll get a text or smth saying that a representative or someone is in the area and will be with you shortly. spooky.

E:


ACN_Jade said:


> I read both those forums. The one I vividly remember from No sleep was some guy walking home late at night and he sees some guy dancing in the street with a huge creepy ass grin. x.X



there's a short movie about that, creatively called 'the smiling man'.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 30, 2014)

Ladyfriend keeps ignoring me for no reason <:I
...I only asked how her Mother was doing, I sent that message over a week ago and it says she hasn't even read it.

I'm not like super bothered because I kinda wanna call things off anyways but still :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> ah yes, boothworld industries. very creppy. supposedly, you'll get a text or smth saying that a representative or someone is in the area and will be with you shortly. spooky.
> 
> E:
> 
> ...




Nopenopenopenooooope!!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Nopenopenopenooooope!!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

Noooo ; ; whyyyy!!!! But it was a good clip. Never walking at night ever again. xD


----------



## Opal (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh god where do I stat...
When someone leaves my room without closing the door >.<
When ppl think I'm shy....I'm not shy I just quiet there's a difference
School :/
When ppl force me to do things I don't want to do
When I don't like a specific food items and then someone is just there like " ur so stupid for not eating this u don't know what ur missing out on"
When someone wakes me up, especially when I'm dreaming
And much more


----------



## Cory (Sep 30, 2014)

i cut me tongue and it hurts


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> i cut me tongue and it hurts




What did you cut it with?


----------



## Cory (Sep 30, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What did you cut it with?



i don't know, maybe my braces


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 30, 2014)

My fu**** job. ( back again because they ask for it) they want me to draw art to them so they can sell it. I was fine at the first but realizes I dont get a sh** of the stuff im doing. A couple weeks ago a lady wanted to borrow a picture Imade for her shoestore as deceration. SShe came back with it and gaved me a small gift as thanks. Which was a waterproof spray for shoes. My leader took it AND said it belongs to them because MY art belongs to them. I got so frustrated and disappointed... This is a cafe. What the fu** are they going to use it for???


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> tell me about it, i was warned for ranting about collectibles



You seriously got a warning for that? Lol


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 30, 2014)

So my suspicions were confirmed. THe prof I work for as his TA is romantically involved with another TA - who isn't a student - but still she is an employee so there is that grey zone. And it is making the workplace environment really awkward. I talked to him about my concerns about how their flirtacious beaviour might be portaryed to the students and compromise his integrity and reputation (because as fasr as the students know, she IS a student) and she evesdropped on our conversation and now is active very hostile towards me. SCANDALOUS! He is like 50. She is like 25. He sees no problem with it. Its not my business wat he does in his free time EXCEPT that her and I are coworkers and this opens the doors to favoritism which is already being seen in the short time we have worked tgether. She has less experienvce than me.... I TA'd te course for 3 semesters, I helped writte the textbook for the course.... I lectured for the course....she has no experience. Yet she got Lead TA and I didn't. That makes no sense. All because she is romantically incolved with the prof. He claims its for other reasons too, but I dispute it and say it isn't fair. I am done fighting for Lead TA. If he wants to favoritize her, fine. So be it. But it is damaging my working relationship with her, and my long-term relationship with him, almost 5 years running now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

i am home sick again.... this bites

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> So my suspicions were confirmed. THe prof I work for as his TA is romantically involved with another TA - who isn't a student - but still she is an employee so there is that grey zone. And it is making the workplace environment really awkward. I talked to him about my concerns about how their flirtacious beaviour might be portaryed to the students and compromise his integrity and reputation (because as fasr as the students know, she IS a student) and she evesdropped on our conversation and now is active very hostile towards me. SCANDALOUS! He is like 50. She is like 25. He sees no problem with it. Its not my business wat he does in his free time EXCEPT that her and I are coworkers and this opens the doors to favoritism which is already being seen in the short time we have worked tgether. She has less experienvce than me.... I TA'd te course for 3 semesters, I helped writte the textbook for the course.... I lectured for the course....she has no experience. Yet she got Lead TA and I didn't. That makes no sense. All because she is romantically incolved with the prof. He claims its for other reasons too, but I dispute it and say it isn't fair. I am done fighting for Lead TA. If he wants to favoritize her, fine. So be it. But it is damaging my working relationship with her, and my long-term relationship with him, almost 5 years running now.


Report it to Human Resources or the Principal


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2014)

It's not tomorrow yet, lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> i am home sick again.... this bites


Feel better soon.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Feel better soon.



I will try but I may have strep throat.... for the 20th time....


----------



## Nyxia (Sep 30, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> So my suspicions were confirmed. THe prof I work for as his TA is romantically involved with another TA - who isn't a student - but still she is an employee so there is that grey zone. And it is making the workplace environment really awkward. I talked to him about my concerns about how their flirtacious beaviour might be portaryed to the students and compromise his integrity and reputation (because as fasr as the students know, she IS a student) and she evesdropped on our conversation and now is active very hostile towards me. SCANDALOUS! He is like 50. She is like 25. He sees no problem with it. Its not my business wat he does in his free time EXCEPT that her and I are coworkers and this opens the doors to favoritism which is already being seen in the short time we have worked tgether. She has less experienvce than me.... I TA'd te course for 3 semesters, I helped writte the textbook for the course.... I lectured for the course....she has no experience. Yet she got Lead TA and I didn't. That makes no sense. All because she is romantically incolved with the prof. He claims its for other reasons too, but I dispute it and say it isn't fair. I am done fighting for Lead TA. If he wants to favoritize her, fine. So be it. But it is damaging my working relationship with her, and my long-term relationship with him, almost 5 years running now.



That definitely needs to be reported.  He can't argue that she's more qualified, so what are his reasons for giving her the Lead TA position? You need to tell him to give you a fair reason or risk being reported.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Ladyfriend keeps ignoring me for no reason <:I
> ...I only asked how her Mother was doing, I sent that message over a week ago and it says she hasn't even read it.
> 
> I'm not like super bothered because I kinda wanna call things off anyways but still :/



Is this a long distance relationship or are you happy with the lack of conversing??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Classygirl said:


> Crying...Right now it's the board. I posted a thread, same guy follows me around tells me repeatedly my sentences are to long I talk too much. Question and polite answer were same length, 100 words, like 3-4 sentences, This person knows I am disabled can not use computer use a talk to text it writes what I say as for punctuation and paragraphing it is hard need to use my hands...My hands are cripples hand hard to feel it makes it worse, I explain I mean about device and if you don't like me or want to read my threads I am a lady you can waste time and be mean I will carry on as others are nice. Spent an hour with my hands correcting every tiny thing until they were stuck like claws. Felt better then later after I said thanks to the nice girl and question was answered I look and someone I have never seen says, we get so irritated trying to get through your first sentence we give up. It was clear as day he says couldn't understand and everyone here just skips my posts please edit more proofread. I have an MA in Lit am published, I am having major disability issues cut me a break so fine everyone here doesn't want to hear from me anymore I have no IRL friends or life girls can be selfish guys another story. I am dying, genetic disease spreading to all kinds of cancer, uterine, bone, no one wants to hear it trust me. I am trying to make it to my wedding a kid, impossible I say no but I am tired of fighting when can't even get to the center or a dr too sick one come here no ones looking.. I felt so bad anyway I'm shy why did he have to take this away too. I am a talented writer but right now my hands I can't, I just..Crying. To be told am unwanted here bc of things I can't control. He probably has a computer can use and type if I could no problem. This thing won't even paragraph or put a period without my hands on this hard flat iPad board. And my fianc? still, and being so ill took me two weeks for groceries I can't eat bc my body treats food as poison and attacks me...I want to be normal again no pain, accepted, loved, it is always my illness. Cries.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As for the tarot cards we tend to misinterpret or if not look back later see it was right but things have changed and it was necessary it gets better some things just need gone through. It can be a good source but usually if another is doing for you so you can't project on it. Then again some things just are but good usually comes from the bad..



Who is this guy? He needs to be reported to any moderator, personally I recommend the ever amazing and understanding Kaiaa.  What he is doing is unbelievably cruel.  Also, I hope today is a slightly better day for you.  If you ever want to vent to someone, I'm all ears.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't like growing up ;w;


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone else get spooked when their animals react to seemingly nothing? Like my cats normally sleep with me in bed all day and night (I am a lazy creature) but sometimes they suddenly jerk upwards and spend 5 minutes absent mindedly staring into the distance. Or worse. Behind me.

So yeah I'm bothered by that atm. I'm just like what is it kitty? Is it an intruder? Or something spooky? Shall I get the salt?

Probably doesn't help that I've been reading stalker stories all day and I've pretty much convinced myself that there is a weird man living amongst the junk underneath my bed ready to pop out and eat my toes when I least suspect it. On that note here's some quick advice: never ever visit gas stations at night or in the early hours of the morning. They are prime locations for creepers. You're welcome.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

My dog does that a lot, the random staring usually behind me. x.X Sometimes she'll run barking and growling at the door and I'll pop my head out and see the hallway empty. I always hear the footsteps of people walking in the hallway. She rarely barks when I hear foot steps.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 30, 2014)

everyday is so boring


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Does anyone else get spooked when their animals react to seemingly nothing? Like my cats normally sleep with me in bed all day and night (I am a lazy creature) but sometimes they suddenly jerk upwards and spend 5 minutes absent mindedly staring into the distance. Or worse. Behind me.
> 
> So yeah I'm bothered by that atm. I'm just like what is it kitty? Is it an intruder? Or something spooky? Shall I get the salt?
> 
> Probably doesn't help that I've been reading stalker stories all day and I've pretty much convinced myself that there is a weird man living amongst the junk underneath my bed ready to pop out and eat my toes when I least suspect it. On that note here's some quick advice: never ever visit gas stations at night or in the early hours of the morning. They are prime locations for creepers. You're welcome.



Oh dude that stuff freaks me out. I've been told that some animals have like a 6th sense uwu


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

my dog does that so much -__- ^


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> On that note here's some quick advice: never ever visit gas stations at night or in the early hours of the morning. They are prime locations for creepers. You're welcome.



gdi noooooo those are like exclusively the times when I do visit gas stations because of my odd work hours :C


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Zane said:


> gdi noooooo those are like exclusively the times when I do visit gas stations because of my odd work hours :C



I'm sure you'll be fine ^w^ I didn't mean to scare you!! Just always keep your wits about you. If you ever do see someone creeping at a gas station, go talk to the employees or even call someone you know. It's better to be safe and over cautious then like. Yeah. As long as you're alert and assertive, that's gonna be a pretty decent deterrent. Creepers pick on easy victims who won't make a fuss.

It does seem to be that gas stations are like magnets for weirdos though but that might just be the interwebz scaring me again. STAY SAFE<3


----------



## Eldin (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm just dreading this week. I've been in such a whiny mood all day and I just wish I could snap out of it.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Report it to Human Resources or the Principal



Its not that simple. First off, its a university, there is no Principal. The profesor claims it infringes on his human rights not to date a TA. I found a Senate bylaew that states that Professors cannot ddate their employeres. I respecxt this professor I don't want to risk hisd career.


----------



## AcousticHearts (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm usually a quiet, but upbeat person, but lately all that has been on my mind is how I haven't gotten a job yet. It's frustrating not being able to pay for my own things. I've been on at least 3 job interviews and applied to just about every place around where I live and some are out of the area, but still nothing. I've been looking for months now. I kind of start feeling useless because I am living with my boyfriend and his family, so I'm relying on them for food, shelter, wifi, etc. for nothing and I always feel bad when I remember that. >.< I know I am socially awkward and shy, but I mean.. fast food places haven't even called me back. T_T I just want to be on my own feet again. Sigh~


----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)

AcousticHearts said:


> I'm usually a quiet, but upbeat person, but lately all that has been on my mind is how I haven't gotten a job yet. It's frustrating not being able to pay for my own things. I've been on at least 3 job interviews and applied to just about every place around where I live and some are out of the area, but still nothing. I've been looking for months now. I kind of start feeling useless because I am living with my boyfriend and his family, so I'm relying on them for food, shelter, wifi, etc. for nothing and I always feel bad when I remember that. >.< I know I am socially awkward and shy, but I mean.. fast food places haven't even called me back. T_T I just want to be on my own feet again. Sigh~


Have you contacted any of the places back that you applied to? Take initiative, pick up the phone or walk in! Tell them thank you again for taking the time to see you, that you are still very interested in the position & you're wondering if it has been filled yet. You can't just send your resume/application out and hope for the best; people like to see that you're truly interested in working for them.


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 30, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> That definitely needs to be reported.  He can't argue that she's more qualified, so what are his reasons for giving her the Lead TA position? You need to tell him to give you a fair reason or risk being reported.



I have worked with this prof for 5 years and reporting him would risk not getting a letter of recommendation and cause friction between him and I. His reason is that he hired me as his research assistant and gave me hours that way instead of lead TA. She graduated with her undergrad. She is not a student. He is mentoring her. I don't know what her degree is in. But I have seniority over her.


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

AcousticHearts said:


> but I mean.. fast food places haven't even called me back. T_T I just want to be on my own feet again. Sigh~



If it's any consolation, when I was job hunting I applied to a load of places including KFC. Basically I ended up getting this really nice job at this clothes store but I didn't even get onto the interview stage at KFC. They just flat out didn't want me.

So don't lose hope! They're doing you a favour, trust. At least now you have the opportunity to find a nice job!

And seriously. Trust me. And I say this as a fast food enthusiast; working in fast food is not worth it. It's just not worth. Trust me. Some of the gunk those soft serve machines have in them. It is unholy. Obviously if you have worked in the fast food industry before then hats off to you for going in for a second round. I'm not sure I could cut another day feeling like I had been coated in grease. I know that's the most stereotypical aspect of being a fast food worker but literally. I had a coating about half a cm thick of oil. I didn't even smell like yummy french fries. I smelt like... you know when you get really hot at night and the hair near your nape gets all sweaty and oily? Like that. Amazingly some of my friends enjoyed working at places like McDonald's so maybe I just worked at a dodgy place. I worked at KebabsBurgersPizza (nah I'm not making that up. That was literally its name) which was basically all the bad parts about KFC, Pizza Hut and that dodgy kebab place down the street combined. And somehow made much worse.

And don't feel useless, you're being pro-active and tracking down a job. It's not like you're bumming around! Don't beat yourself up over it, you'll get a job soon. Until then just feel safe in the knowledge that at least you're looking for a job. A lot of people can't even get _that_ far.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

I was joking with my mom and I said I was never getting married to some boy she wanted me to be with and she was like "what are you gonna do then, marry a girl? That would be bad." Not that I was planning on marrying a girl anytime soon but I was gonna tell her I liked them and now I'm stuck.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I was joking with my mom and I said I was never getting married to some boy she wanted me to be with and she was like "what are you gonna do then, marry a girl? That would be bad." Not that I was planning on marrying a girl anytime soon but I was gonna tell her I liked them and now I'm stuck.



Just say it and tell her you feel these emotions. Stand up for what you believe in, in this case you liking women. What is she going to do, she will need to learn to be ok with Bisexual natures, it happens and it is one thing she cant control.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 30, 2014)

can it be thursday now??

I'd really like it to be thursday right now


----------



## Improv (Sep 30, 2014)

literally just got screamed at because i didn't answer my dad's call

while i wAS DRIVING im so mad


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Just say it and tell her you feel these emotions. Stand up for what you believe in, in this case you liking women. What is she going to do, she will need to learn to be ok with Bisexual natures, it happens and it is one thing she cant control.


You're right. It's just hard with the kind of relationship we have and now that she said that I'm not sure how I'd bring it up. I guess I'm worried about her thinking less of me or something but that's probably a stupid thing to worry about, if she'd think differently about me because of that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You're right. It's just hard with the kind of relationship we have and now that she said that I'm not sure how I'd bring it up. I guess I'm worried about her thinking less of me or something but that's probably a stupid thing to worry about, if she'd think differently about me because of that.



I have this exact same problem with coming out. I know my mom loves me, but part of me is always scared that my being gay will make her mad or disappointed in me. I've decided to wait for the right time to come out, whenever that may be.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 30, 2014)

Good luck to those of you coming out to your family and peers. <3


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have this exact same problem with coming out. I know my mom loves me, but part of me is always scared that my being gay will make her mad or disappointed in me. I've decided to wait for the right time to come out, whenever that may be.


Yeah, I think I'll just wait for it to come up on its own and when it feels right. Good luck to you when you do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Good luck to those of you coming out to your family and peers. <3


Thank you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

I know it can be scary but that is just motivation. If you love a lady then say it, even if the moment isn't perfect, even if she has said something before about it... if your heart says you love someone say it, scream it to the heavens. If people judge you they don't see it. Show her the love, show her the light, or hold your peace and she will never see how wonderful it is, how she shouldnt be disappointed, but she should be proud.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I know it can be scary but that is just motivation. If you love a lady then say it, even if the moment isn't perfect, even if she has said something before about it... if your heart says you love someone say it, scream it to the heavens. If people judge you they don't see it. Show her the love, show her the light, or hold your peace and she will never see how wonderful it is, how she shouldnt be disappointed, but she should be proud.


That was so cute lol. I agree with you again, and if I'm not already out by the time I'm in a relationship I definitely won't hide it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That was so cute lol. I agree with you again, and if I'm not already out by the time I'm in a relationship I definitely won't hide it.



I wish you much luck :3


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 30, 2014)

I pre-ordered the Zelda Monopoly but Gamestop messed up the shipment and gave me the wrong tracking number and now it might not even be coming..


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I pre-ordered the Zelda Monopoly but Gamestop messed up the shipment and gave me the wrong tracking number and now it might not even be coming..



When ever it was supposed to arrive, if it doesnt then ask for a refund. They cant take your money


----------



## Axujsho (Sep 30, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> one of our cats gave me ringworm. its all over my arms and starting on my legs and even my face. ugh



Get Tinactin foot spray, it kills fungus, and ringworm is a fungus. I got ringworm from a neighbor dog and my bf told me to spray my Tinactin that I use for my feet on it, and it went away in a few days.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Yeah, I think I'll just wait for it to come up on its own and when it feels right. Good luck to you when you do!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I came out to my dad over the phone because I live in alabama with my bf, and he seemed pretty mad at the time, but when I went to visit him later, he was okay with it; And I'm pretty sure he was okay with it all along (considering my brother is also gay and is going to have a sex change and is already taking estrogen pills and has B cups.)


----------



## Beachland (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been having cloudy vision in my right eye for a week now, and it's getting worse. I saw an eye doctor and he didn't see anything wrong with it but it's getting hard for me to read or drive and I'm afraid there's really something wrong with me.
Also, I haven't gotten a call back about the job I interviewed for  I really hope they call tomorrow, even if it's just to tell me I'm not hired. The stress is killing me


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I've been having cloudy vision in my right eye for a week now, and it's getting worse. I saw an eye doctor and he didn't see anything wrong with it but it's getting hard for me to read or drive and I'm afraid there's really something wrong with me.
> Also, I haven't gotten a call back about the job I interviewed for  I really hope they call tomorrow, even if it's just to tell me I'm not hired. The stress is killing me


Try putting eyedrops in or washing your eye.... sounds odd.... and I hope you get the call back

Anyone think of a good nickname for a shiny noibat or noivern


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

I hate plot-resetting. Currently doing it for Maple. This is one of the min reasons I'm getting bored of acnl... it takes so much patience, especially if they go anywhere but the place you want them to go.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 30, 2014)

What a lovely day in geometry. I already hate this class. No one is allowed to talk at any time. So this kid turns to me WHILE the teacher is teaching, looks me in the eye, and SERIOUSLY says "What's one minus zero?"

I don't like being in non-advanced classes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 30, 2014)

Envelin said:


> What a lovely day in geometry. I already hate this class. No one is allowed to talk at any time. So this kid turns to me WHILE the teacher is teaching, looks me in the eye, and SERIOUSLY says "What's one minus zero?"
> 
> I don't like being in non-advanced classes.



I honestly hope he's playing around.....


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel so bummed out. It's like I try to stay happy but then I end up thinking of the same thing that bummed me out and I get all bummed out again...


----------



## Radda (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a ton of homework \o/ It'll probably be like this weekend again q_q


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 30, 2014)

My eyesight is so completely awful that I'm worried I eventually won't be able to see anything but one giant blur without my glasses.


----------



## Radda (Sep 30, 2014)

People ask the most ******** questions Jeez


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

Radda said:


> People ask the most ******** questions Jeez



Aren't most questions in that site like the ones in Yahoo Answers? (i.e., trolls asking silly questions to mess with people)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2014)

The amount of homework I have and the type of homework it is. 

I have never wanted to give up on life more than I do right now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

I cant think of a name for a Shiny male Noibat/noivern


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I cant think of a name for a Shiny male Noibat/noivern



Noir? It works for both.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 30, 2014)

I gav away my first two shinies to a friend because I wanted to delee my Pokemon game for no reason.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 30, 2014)

How about amp?


----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)

Mosquito bites on my feet


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Mosquito bites on my feet



That's no fun.  Do you have any aloe on hand by chance? That works wonders.


On another note, I really wish my boyfriend and I had a place of our own already because having to put certain things on hold or stop completely because of his brother or his mom or whatever gets frustrating. I love his family as much as I can, but GO TO SLEEP.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> That's no fun.  Do you have any aloe on hand by chance? That works wonders.
> 
> 
> On another note, I really wish my boyfriend and I had a place of our own already because having to put certain things on hold or stop completely because of his brother or his mom or whatever gets frustrating. I love his family as much as I can, but GO TO SLEEP.


I do but the itching has subsided for now  I'll try to use some next time; mosquitoes are getting annoying here from recent rain.

I hate feeling like I have to entertain others! I just slink away and let it be known that I enjoy spending time with relatives etc. but I also value my private time.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> I do but the itching has subsided for now  I'll try to use some next time; mosquitoes are getting annoying here from recent rain.
> 
> I hate feeling like I have to entertain others! I just slink away and let it be known that I enjoy spending time with relatives etc. but I also value my private time.


It definitely helps, lol. My nana used to tell us to put it on everything and we do. And it's nice if you have sensitive skin.

It's just awful. My boyfriend and I just wanted some alone time and we spent a big chunk of today doing his brother's homework. He's a Junior in highschool and he couldn't write 5 paragraphs about The Crucible. It was so frustrating because if I wasn't feeding him words, he was just sitting on his phone.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It definitely helps, lol. My nana used to tell us to put it on everything and we do. And it's nice if you have sensitive skin.
> 
> It's just awful. My boyfriend and I just wanted some alone time and we spent a big chunk of today doing his brother's homework. He's a Junior in highschool and he couldn't write 5 paragraphs about The Crucible. It was so frustrating because if I wasn't feeding him words, he was just sitting on his phone.



Why was it up to you and your boyfriend to do his homework?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why was it up to you and your boyfriend to do his homework?


Usually it's on my boyfriend or his dad. I was just there this time around.
My boyfriend helps to avoid his mom yelling at him for the rest of the night and I wasn't in the mood to have to deal with her either. 
The kid is spoiled and doesn't do anything on his own. Including his homework. She won't even let him ride the bus to school because "something could happen." He has to have his food a special way, namebrand everything. He's really materialistic. 
If my boyfriend refuses, he's guilt tripped about being a crap brother, when it's the opposite.
His younger brother is a self-centered jerk that years of coddling has cultivated; my boyfriend bends over backwards for his brother and that kid is just ungrateful and selfish to everyone if he doesn't get his way.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 1, 2014)

I got in trouble with my teachers today.  (I'd rather not talk about the details)

I feel really bad, and I _have_ to tell my parents or I'll feel really guilty.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel like I'm in a major slump... sigh. :U


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

It is very hard to find Pokemon TCG Online codes


----------



## okun0ichio (Oct 1, 2014)

My friend's unhealthy obssession with bethany mota.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 1, 2014)

My friend got in trouble too, and she's worried sick. (also it wasn't that major)


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 1, 2014)

@Jade, What you said so just reminded me of original Nightmare on a Elm Street. Halloween marathon, sans part two that one doesn't count. 
  On a serious note though two days ago I was going out for groceries, I was not feeling great so in the car was texting someone to meet me and bring the bags back in their trunk to help me put them away, carry it all. I am in my car and this dude walks up to my window shouting my name asking if it's me, where is she..so I text inside to my mom weird guy at car watch the window. 
     Apparently he has supposedly pulled my address from me having voted for someone last presidential election, I guess. He wouldn't go, I didn't wind down the window just said was on way somewhere getting dark am on phone can't talk now. He just stands there, didn't want to hit him so I got out and he keeps asking if it's me, I say am not interested and am late, he says can I sign had some automated addressy thing in one hand and pamphlets in other I said I sign nothing without research am not political...he won't go. Finally going to no other house he goes up the road I go inside. Come back out drive away see he walked up road and hopped into a waiting car. I come home from store weird car watches me pull in and takes off...No clue but it scared me, pull my address from three years ago and hunt me down..ok crazy dude..


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 1, 2014)

pissed bc my dad left my poor budgie covered ALL DAY because he ~~*~~ didnt have time~~*~~ in the morning to rip a blanket off a cage and throw it on the ground before he left for work even though he knew i wasnt there to do it later.
poor baby birdie was covered until 5pm, he was so confused


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 1, 2014)

The smiling man thing also makes me think of Nightmare on Elm Street, aside the parts taken from headlines of teenagers refusing to sleep saying they wouldn't wake up and not...The director said he based the dream stalker on a guy he saw when was a kid. Apparently the story was he and his brother looked out the window and caught the eye of an older scary man looking up at them so ducked down and like kids do they peeked through the blinds a little later and the guy as a kick I guess was waiting and when they looked out made straight eye contact smiled and did a little jig jumpy thing.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

I've never wanted to smack a kid in my life. Today is my kid's birthday, and I decided to give her one of her presents before she goes to school. I got her a Razor Scooter because I figured she'd want one. And yes, she did and she loved it. On the way to her bus stop I let her ride it and she's showing it off to her friend. And the kid goes "Oh that's a crappy scooter mine is better!" No kid, yours isn't better. Yours is all scuffed up with missing pieces. (They're also the same brand of scooter but my kid is a lot newer.) He then starts teasing her about her scooter. 

My kid looked sad for a little bit but the joy of having her own scooter won in the end. But I'm still pissed at this kid. We're having a mini get together for her b-day later after she gets home from her after school program. And I'm thinking of telling her not to invite the kid. -.-


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 1, 2014)

lol i actually got sick

mum says if i get sick like that again shell send me to the hospital, havent been there since i was like. born.

also i missed the fieldtrip. i brought the money to pay for it today, i didnt realize it LEFT today. i was supposed to ask ywsterday but i was also supposed to relax yesterday so i didnt bother, but maybe if i had i wouldve made it?? god im actually so upset about this idk why, im feeling that before u cry feeling?? i need to calm down. i can make it to next years field trip. besides, i have too much to catch up on today, i didnt have time for a fieldtrip.

i need to calm down omfg

also ebola is in texas and were p close to texas.. and a lot of sports fans in my school were gonna go there for the game. wml not getting ebola from texas


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 1, 2014)

fffffffffffffffffffffff

I bought ?40 worth of Steam vouchers earlier and the silly employee who served me forgot to activate the second code.
Now I need to go around trying to find out what to do, fml because I really hate talking on phones.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

After days of emotional meltdowns and racing thoughts, today's...devoid of anything and it's throwing me off.
Is this normal...? I only felt this way in the beginning of my depression and when I was on drug trials.
I'm not on anything, but I'm empty today... I sat down, ate a plain donut, and didn't have one bad feeling in my body..
And of course I'm thinking about my boyfriend/our relationship and panicking because I can't feel anything. Its like I'm trying to generate a rise in myself and that's sad too. I'm having a quiet day. It feels weird. But it's okay, I think... I need to not think about things I care about when I get like this because it feels like I have nothing inside.


----------



## Cory (Oct 1, 2014)

i won't have enough bells to get the october birthstone when it comes out


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

Cory said:


> i won't have enough bells to get the october birthstone when it comes out



I sent a little gift for that


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm cold and I can't execute this pose, why do I keep trying to draw when I'm half asleep. u_u


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> After days of emotional meltdowns and racing thoughts, today's...devoid of anything and it's throwing me off.
> Is this normal...? I only felt this way in the beginning of my depression and when I was on drug trials.
> I'm not on anything, but I'm empty today... I sat down, ate a plain donut, and didn't have one bad feeling in my body..
> And of course I'm thinking about my boyfriend/our relationship and panicking because I can't feel anything. Its like I'm trying to generate a rise in myself and that's sad too. I'm having a quiet day. It feels weird. But it's okay, I think... I need to not think about things I care about when I get like this because it feels like I have nothing inside.



It is completely normal. Just enjoy the quiet day. Relax. <3


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> People.



+1


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> After days of emotional meltdowns and racing thoughts, today's...devoid of anything and it's throwing me off.
> Is this normal...? I only felt this way in the beginning of my depression and when I was on drug trials.
> I'm not on anything, but I'm empty today... I sat down, ate a plain donut, and didn't have one bad feeling in my body..
> And of course I'm thinking about my boyfriend/our relationship and panicking because I can't feel anything. Its like I'm trying to generate a rise in myself and that's sad too. I'm having a quiet day. It feels weird. But it's okay, I think... I need to not think about things I care about when I get like this because it feels like I have nothing inside.



r u a vegan by any chance?


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel like my friends from middle school(I'm in grade 11 now) are drifting apart from me. I feel like I'm a burden to my friends....
The pressures of becoming an adult are hitting me like a semi-truck. I have no idea what I want to do after high school.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I've never wanted to smack a kid in my life. Today is my kid's birthday, and I decided to give her one of her presents before she goes to school. I got her a Razor Scooter because I figured she'd want one. And yes, she did and she loved it. On the way to her bus stop I let her ride it and she's showing it off to her friend. And the kid goes "Oh that's a crappy scooter mine is better!" No kid, yours isn't better. Yours is all scuffed up with missing pieces. (They're also the same brand of scooter but my kid is a lot newer.) He then starts teasing her about her scooter.
> 
> My kid looked sad for a little bit but the joy of having her own scooter won in the end. But I'm still pissed at this kid. We're having a mini get together for her b-day later after she gets home from her after school program. And I'm thinking of telling her not to invite the kid. -.-



Stuff like this reminds me of how awful little kids can be. Children can be petty and that child was probably jealous, besides he was probably envious of your little girl getting attention on her birthday and wanted to drag her down. 

I know this may be pretty extreme, but I wouldn't allow that kid to come to the get together. Your daughter doesn't need a negative person around her on her special day. I know that seems kinda harsh, but you just gotta think like; what else might he have said to her? Little petty comments can hurt after a while. You gotta cut people out of your life who bring you down. Even if you're a little girl.

And I'm sure some people will interpret this as him having a crush on her but can I just nah. Just because you got a crush on someone you don't behave like that. Even if you're a little kid. That kind of behaviour is unacceptable. It's not just 'boys being boys' or just simply 'picking on someone'. It's super uncalled for and shouldn't be accepted.

/Sorry for going off on a rant on your post ;n; I've done a lot of work experience in a teaching environment (I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up as a teacher eventually) and they always start you off with little kids and I see behaviour like this being dismissed as 'they're just kids' and 'don't be so harsh' but nah. Nope. I'm pretty defensive over little girls as when I was a little girl I got teased a lot and it was always dismissed as 'just kids being kids' but no. That doesn't fly.

Also happy birthday to your little girl<3 I hope she has a beautiful day. She's very lucky to have such a caring Mummy! I hope she enjoys her new scooter!!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

You would make an amazing teacher! And I have no intention of letting the kid in at all. And if my kid insists I'm going to have a talk to to that kid and tell him if he says ANYTHING to her to make her upset I'm going to toss him off the balcony.


----------



## AcousticHearts (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Have you contacted any of the places back that you applied to? Take initiative, pick up the phone or walk in! Tell them thank you again for taking the time to see you, that you are still very interested in the position & you're wondering if it has been filled yet. You can't just send your resume/application out and hope for the best; people like to see that you're truly interested in working for them.



Places have called me back to thank me for applying and showing up for the interview and what not, but no, I haven't called anyone. Maybe I will try that, thank you for the advice, most appreciated. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> If it's any consolation, when I was job hunting I applied to a load of places including KFC. Basically I ended up getting this really nice job at this clothes store but I didn't even get onto the interview stage at KFC. They just flat out didn't want me.
> 
> So don't lose hope! They're doing you a favour, trust. At least now you have the opportunity to find a nice job!
> 
> ...



:O! Wow. I hope I get your luck, lol. Haha, that sounds soo disgusting! I did used to work in a small ice cream shop a few summers back and I thought it was gross when I cleaned out the soft serve machine each evening when closing up, but man... you totally have had it worse! >.< lol. KebabsBurgersPizza? Lol sounds tasty.  nah, I'm being sarcastic, hehe. xD

Honestly, thank you so much for your words.. I really appreciate your replying to me. You have definitely helped make me feel better in my situation, definitely. ^_^ I will keep trying~ >:3


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> You would make an amazing teacher! And I have no intention of letting the kid in at all. And if my kid insists I'm going to have a talk to to that kid and tell him if he says ANYTHING to her to make her upset I'm going to toss him off the balcony.



Aww thank you!! I do have a natural urge to teach people things. Like teaching people about my subject just brings me an unsurpassable amount of joy and satisfaction. Thankfully due to the specificity of what I'm doing my degree in, I'm unlikely to be teaching smaller kiddos. Which I'm kinda grateful for as in my few years of shadowing at primary schools and the like (they won't unleash you onto bigger kids if you're just an intern) I have had more than enough of little kids. And I say that as someone who likes children.

I don't wanna go on a rant about kids today but ugh. I suppose it's because I'm kind of a strict but firm person, mainly because I believe school and stuff shapes a kid and I don't want other kid's school experience ruined by little bullies like mine was. And school tends to be a breeding ground for little *******s mainly because teachers are too scared to exercise some proper discipline. Like nah it's not just kids being kids or whatever. I completely understand that children at a young age haven't developed a sense of empathy yet which may be why they can be cruel to others, but the point is they learn empathy and respect for others by being corrected. But I've seen so many good teachers try and intervene when a little kid is bullying another, only to have the parents file a formal complaint to the principal about how the teacher is 'interfering' or 'stifling their kids creativity'. Like excuse me we're just trying to teach your little twits how to grow up into decent members of society.

The thing is it's truly not the kid's fault. More often than not behind every misbehaving child is a flawed parent. Either they're neglectful or they enable the kid's behaviour by saying that it's 'just kids stuff'. But eventually kids 'being kids' turns into adults who have no sense of wrong or right. And if you try and tell the parents like, hey. You may allow your kid to run around pinching people at home but in my classroom I want none of that. Like you may okay with your kid's behaviour but I'm not gonna allow them to ruin other kids' childhoods. Sorry. But of course you get shot down for 'being nosey' and 'hey what do you know, you're not even a parent'. Oh wait, I didn't realise you needed to be a parent to realise that bullying other kids is wrong. Sorry about that.

But yeah. That's something that bothers me. Being accused of being nosey when in reality I'm just trying to look out for their kids and other kids. Like yeah I'm interested in how you parent your kid. I wanna make sure the kid is in a safe household. It's what every child deserves. And I want to understand their behaviour so I can help them change. And if their behaviour is due to a bigger problem at home I sure as hell wanna know about it.

And like. How many terrible situations would be avoided if people had been more nosey? We're taught nowadays to not make a fuss and just leave people be, but I'm just like no. People can call me nosey and intrusive all they want. But if my nosiness saves one kid who's about to be lead off by a stranger or saves one girl falling out of a club drunk surrounded by 'friends' who are going to 'take her home', then that's enough. It doesn't hurt to enquire if someone's okay or needs help. Like. If there's a group of people surrounding a passed out chick and you come over and they act all irritated, then it's pretty obvious they have bad intentions. If your friend is in danger then you want as many people helping as possible. So nah I'm not gonna let you take some drunken chick home. I don't care if she's your 'friend' or you're her 'boyfriend'. If she's your friend you won't mind me calling her a taxi or even an ambulance.

Sorry for the rant everyone ;n; kudos if you read it all.

Anyway, don't let that little brat in. I hope your lovely daughter enjoys herself and I'm so glad to hear she wasn't disheartened by his nasty little comments!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

Aye. I've heard people tell me "Kids will be kids" and honestly that is just an excuse. I don't know, things were a lot different compared to when I was a kid. In schools, teachers where hard because they wanted to make sure you learn. Teachers this days? Not so much. Some parents hate when their 'specil wittle snowflake' gets in trouble in school.


----------



## starlark (Oct 1, 2014)

What's bothering me right now? Skinny shamers. IMO, society's turned around now and they're telling skinny people they're unhealthy rather than obese people. Obesity is unhealthy, and so is starving yourself to the bone, but if you aren't well-rounded, you're gonna have a bad time.
Of course, there are still people who call out even slightly overweight people but it's even worse seeing the amount of girls giggling at you because your bra sags down your spine.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

AcousticHearts said:


> :O! Wow. I hope I get your luck, lol. Haha, that sounds soo disgusting! I did used to work in a small ice cream shop a few summers back and I thought it was gross when I cleaned out the soft serve machine each evening when closing up, but man... you totally have had it worse! >.< lol. KebabsBurgersPizza? Lol sounds tasty.  nah, I'm being sarcastic, hehe. xD
> 
> Honestly, thank you so much for your words.. I really appreciate your replying to me. You have definitely helped make me feel better in my situation, definitely. ^_^ I will keep trying~ >:3



Yeah I've often contemplated the thought process between KebabsBurgersPizza. At what point do you just decide that there are clearly no better names for an eatery that sells kebabs, burgers and pizza and that you might as well just name it what it does on the tin. Imagine if all places were named like that. You'd have shops like 'ShoesBootsSandals' or 'ShampooFoundationMascara'.

I also never ever ate anything from that shop. I used to work night shifts on a Thursday so I'd always get those people who had just left the club and in their drunken stupor were foolish enough to order one of our 'specials'. Whenever I saw nice people my age ordering the horrors we served I always secretly prayed for them. Then occasionally you'd get a middle age creepo who'd chat you up for hours and stare at your chest, and I'd feel perfectly at peace with serving him week old kebab meat.

I'm convinced most fast food places like the one I worked at get their business from inebriated people, because there is no way any sober minded person would make the decision to eat there.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 1, 2014)

there was a hole in my bag and my tiny paintbrush is missing. ;c

no painting at work today! hope I find it outside or in my car or something but I doubt it.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

A guy at school said they have a crush on me on Tuesday. I thought they were saying this as a joke, so I just kind of laughed and said "Okay, then.".

Today, when I was leaving my geography class he said "I'll miss you." I was pretty creeped out, considering this is the same person who called me "sexy" and said he wanted to rape me then quickly said "Just kidding". If he tries anything, he won't be able to have children anymore. :<


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> A guy at school said they have a crush on me on Tuesday. I thought they were saying this as a joke, so I just kind of laughed and said "Okay, then.".
> 
> Today, when I was leaving my geography class he said "I'll miss you." I was pretty creeped out, considering this is the same person who called me "sexy" and said he wanted to rape me then quickly said "Just kidding". If he tries anything, he won't be able to have children anymore. :<



That really is creepy. I suggest that you make sure he never gets your number, your address etc. And try to not be alone when he's around.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

1st period, after a math test, i reported to the fine arts building to take my picture for top 10% or smth and when i was coming back, the bell rang. i ran back to my classroom where my things were but the teacher was gone. it wasn't until after third that he came back (we went out to buy glasses because he lost his) and brely made it to choir with all my things.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

starlark said:


> What's bothering me right now? Skinny shamers. IMO, society's turned around now and they're telling skinny people they're unhealthy rather than obese people. Obesity is unhealthy, and so is starving yourself to the bone, but if you aren't well-rounded, you're gonna have a bad time.
> Of course, there are still people who call out even slightly overweight people but it's even worse seeing the amount of girls giggling at you because your bra sags down your spine.


Body shaming just needs to die already.
Everybody wants to be skinny, but not too skinny. 
Everybody wants to be curvy, but not fat.
You can't win for crap and it sucks that you can be laughed at for being too big or too small. :/
I'm sorry you have to deal with that from those girls. I know how that feels, but from the fat side of the spectrum.
People really just need to sit down and be quiet because I'm sure if you turned around and said something about how they looked, they wouldn't appreciate it in the least. I'm sure they're not perfect by any means.
You are lovely.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> That really is creepy. I suggest that you make sure he never gets your number, your address etc. And try to not be alone when he's around.


I'll try. Thanks for the response.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cosmonaut said:


> 1st period, after a math test, i reported to the fine arts building to take my picture for top 10% or smth and when i was coming back, the bell rang. i ran back to my classroom where my things were but the teacher was gone. it wasn't until after third that he came back (we went out to buy glasses because he lost his) and brely made it to choir with all my things.


Aww, that sucks. Congrats on the top 10% thingy, though.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> It is completely normal. Just enjoy the quiet day. Relax. <3



I'm trying to. Thank you!  Your comments are always so sweet and comforting.


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> A guy at school said they have a crush on me on Tuesday. I thought they were saying this as a joke, so I just kind of laughed and said "Okay, then.".
> 
> Today, when I was leaving my geography class he said "I'll miss you." I was pretty creeped out, considering this is the same person who called me "sexy" and said he wanted to rape me then quickly said "Just kidding". If he tries anything, he won't be able to have children anymore. :<



wow, yeah. I'd at least bring this up with a parent or guardian. No matter how serious he was, rape jokes are always a cause for concern. Especially when made directly to your face. Be careful, and try not to sit on this.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

If he contacts you in anyway, save it. Because if things escalate, you have evidence of how long things have been going on for.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> A guy at school said they have a crush on me on Tuesday. I thought they were saying this as a joke, so I just kind of laughed and said "Okay, then.".
> 
> Today, when I was leaving my geography class he said "I'll miss you." I was pretty creeped out, considering this is the same person who called me "sexy" and said he wanted to rape me then quickly said "Just kidding". If he tries anything, he won't be able to have children anymore. :<



Um woah. That is just. Not okay. Like not just 'annoying high school dude' kinda not okay. That is a threat. And a hella creepy one at that.

Seriously I'd take action. I'm not trying to scare you but you can never be too cautious. First thing to do is keep a journal dated with everything he says to you that can be construed as creepy.

And I cannot emphasise this enough. TELL AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE. Now there is a way to go about this. Firstly you really need to let your parents/parental figures know everything. Every single dumb detail. Ask them to keep journal about this, if possible. Also let your CLOSE friends know. And maybe a few teachers. The reason why you sometimes wanna be careful about publicising the fact you find someone creepy, is that you don't know how they're gonna react. Normal people would be ashamed if everyone at school thought they were a creeper, but normal people don't joke about raping others. I'm not trying to paint this guy as a psycho but I'm saying you gotta be careful. Crazy people tend to misinterpret people wanting them to back off as a sign that they want them even more.

Let your neighbours know too. Just so people are looking out for you. Stay in groups of people. Your life might feel kinda limited for a while but your safety is worth it.

Be careful on Facebook. Make sure you haven't got your email, number or address even visible to friends. Because he might sneak a peek using a friend's profile and BAM instant info. Stay on the DL for a while. It may seem like an overreaction. But it's worth it. Trust. You are the most important person. You need to protect you.

Some people are gonna say this is going too far, but it wouldn't hurt to contact the non-emergency police line and make them aware of this. The thing is stuff like this can escalate, and notifying the police early on can prove to be very useful if things get out of hand. Seriously. Your safety is worth it. There's no such thing as being too cautious when safety is involved. Saying stuff like that goes beyond normal creepy teasing (not that that's okay) but. Ugh. Saying that you're gonna rape somebody. I'd take that as a threat. And I'd take it seriously. I truly am not trying to sensationalise this or scare you, but honestly please please do something about this. Creeps like this need to be stopped before their behaviour takes a turn for the worse and before they do this to someone else.

Hey it might be an overreaction. But how many tragic stories begin with a few 'joking' comments like this and end up snowballing into something a lot more dangerous?

I've dealt with a stalker in the past. And people always dismissed me as 'overreacting' to things but in the end it probably ended up saving me. It begun with little comments. It always does.

(Just like to reiterate, I'm really not trying to scare you. I just really wanna make sure you're safe. Apologies if I come off as a scaremongerer. I just don't think things like this should slide.)

Edited to add: DEFINITELY tell a teacher. But I'd err on the side of caution about the teacher having a talk with him. You don't wanna anger this guy. But you also want to let people know. Also, maybe ask if your teacher could make a note of you coming to see them, and ask them to send a copy to the principal? It's little things like that that can make all the difference.

I'd also like to state that I talk out of personal experiences. I am in no way qualified to be doling out advice so please bear in mind I'm some loser chick whose expertise ranges from biochemistry to comic books. So yeah.

The opinions of your parents and teachers on what to do are also super important.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Last night I heard about 2 rape cases. In one, a girl, Morgan Dana Harrington, was beaten and raped so badly her bones were splintered. She was murdered.
A passing comment like that is NOT something to take lightly; rape is not something people can continue to normalize through "jokes." I'm absolutely livid every time I hear some something like this from some piece of **** maggot. Users here are right in saying inform others.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 1, 2014)

Lot of things bothering me.

My backpack is apparently heavy enough to hurt my back in many areas. This seriously sucks lol. It will randomly lock up and it's so hard to sleep comfortably or even bend certain ways. Not sure what to do about it but try to let it heal but it's too bad that I have to carry 2 bags every day.

I also had to walk down my street barefoot on the way home and my feet went completely numb, red, and sensitive. I went to school in moccasin shoes then behold it begins to downpour in the middle of the day. I didn't think it'd be worth it to wear them in the rain and have them get seriously ruined but it took so long to walk home and my sister's friend who usually gives us a ride just drove on by like they saw nothing lol. So that sucks...

And ugh the topic of rape is just so disturbing to me. I hate imagining what she possibly went through since I experienced it about 4 years ago. Definitely not as severe.. just a date rape case as soon as I was released from a mental institute lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> Um woah. That is just. Not okay. Like not just 'annoying high school dude' kinda not okay. That is a threat. And a hella creepy one at that.
> 
> Seriously I'd take action. I'm not trying to scare you but you can never be too cautious. First thing to do is keep a journal dated with everything he says to you that can be construed as creepy.
> 
> ...



I agree with this, you can't let this go unreported. I was sexually harassed by somebody for about a week straight before I yelled at them myself and it got a teacher involved. It really helped, he doesn't even speak to me anymore.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

Also just to add to the discussion about ultra creepy rape joke dude:

It might also be a good idea to set up a texting system with a parent and a close friend. Basically text them once an hour or so with a codeword. Just so they know you're okay. Maybe delete the conversations so that should anyone take a looksie through your phone, they wouldn't get suspicious that you've got a system set up.

Also by having two people to text with this code, it means that if one falls asleep or is busy doing something and misses the fact that you haven't texted in a while, then the other will notice and raise alarm. Maybe even do this with a few people. It'll be annoying as hell to keep up with but in the long run it is not a bad plan.

Also, any time you go somewhere or change locations; tell someone about it. Sounds tedious and like a complete overreaction. But it can save your life. Just a simple 'walking home' text can make a lot of difference. If your mum/friend hasn't received confirmation that you've arrived at where you're going to, then they'll know something's up. They'll also know roughly where the situation went down. Which can be a MASSIVE help. For realz.

AND THIS IS IMPORTANT please please ensure your close friends have your parent's phone numbers so they can contact them if something is up. This is vital.

And again, please try and go places in groups. I mean that's generally quite good life advice. Unfortunately, bad things happen to people when they're alone. Creepos pick the easiest victim and the easiest victim is the lone victim. If you've always got people around there are people to raise alarm that you're in danger and that is seriously the most important thing.

Another disclaimer: I may seem like I'm overreacting to this but I'm just trying to keep you safe ;w;

And maybe ask the googles about walking home apps. There are cool apps like Kitestring which can send messages to your family/friends if you don't make it back by a certain time. Safetrek is also a good one, where you hold down on the touch screen on your phone till you reach your destination and if you take your hand off before then it alerts the police (I believe). But yeah certainly take some time to google that kinda stuff.


----------



## Leela (Oct 1, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Also just to add to the discussion about ultra creepy rape joke dude:
> 
> It might also be a good idea to set up a texting system with a parent and a close friend. Basically text them once an hour or so with a codeword. Just so they know you're okay. Maybe delete the conversations so that should anyone take a looksie through your phone, they wouldn't get suspicious that you've got a system set up.
> 
> ...



I'd agree with all of this. Even if it is overreacting, at least it will keep you safe 

I'm bothered because it feels like Thursday, but it's only Wednesday


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 1, 2014)

~

You know that feeling when you're driving and a cop drives next to you, and you've done nothing wrong

but you're still driving like you've committed murder?

Well, needless to say, I let my boyfriend onto my facebook account and it feels EXACTLY the same way.  Seriously, I  did nothing wrong, but I keep thinking: WHAT IF HE GOES TO THAT TIME IN 2008 WHEN I MESSAGED A GUY WHO SAID HE COULD SEE GHOSTS AND ASKED ABOUT GHOSTS

I literally haven't done anything but I'm terrified he's gonna be like

woa, she used to wonder about ghosts, I'm done


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

People saying I'm rude when I'm just being honest and/or trying to help. 

People who can't handle honesty or constructive criticism and want to sugarcoat everything.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> People saying I'm rude when I'm just being honest and/or trying to help.
> 
> People who can't handle honesty or constructive criticism and want to sugarcoat everything.


Are you being tactful or aware of the manner you present yourself?


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Are you being tactful or aware of the manner you present yourself?



I word things carefully I think, but I am blunt. A lot of people can't handle that.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Um woah. That is just. Not okay. Like not just 'annoying high school dude' kinda not okay. That is a threat. And a hella creepy one at that.
> 
> Seriously I'd take action. I'm not trying to scare you but you can never be too cautious. First thing to do is keep a journal dated with everything he says to you that can be construed as creepy.
> 
> ...


I'll try to keep some sort of record of what he says. I'm really scared about it now that you've said this, but I agree that it's necessary to stay safe.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'll try to keep some sort of record of what he says. I'm really scared about it now that you've said this, but I agree that it's necessary to stay safe.



Oh gosh no please don't be scared!! I really wasn't trying to spook you ;n; as long as you've got people aware of your situation, you'll be fine!

Hopefully it was just some dumb kid making some stupid joke. But at least by being cautious you are prepared for the worst. It's not necessarily going to come to that!

I'm a pretty overtly careful person, so take everything I say with a pinch of salt.

Stay safe and please please don't worry!!


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Oh gosh no please don't be scared!! I really wasn't trying to spook you ;n; as long as you've got people aware of your situation, you'll be fine!
> 
> Hopefully it was just some dumb kid making some stupid joke. But at least by being cautious you are prepared for the worst. It's not necessarily going to come to that!
> 
> ...


Thanks, this means a lot!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

I fell in some rose bushes when I was mowing the lawn.
I cut my legs up really bad and the family of bees living in the vicinity almost got me; I'm more worried about when my dad sees it.
I didn't destroy the thing. It just looks...sad. I tried to fix it the best I could.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'll try to keep some sort of record of what he says. I'm really scared about it now that you've said this, but I agree that it's necessary to stay safe.



This dude trys anything, Kick him in the goonies and run to the nearest safe place Eg, shop,friends house. And stay there. alert your family and they can collect you from there. Do you walk via main roads or is it kinda descret?


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> I word things carefully I think, but I am blunt. A lot of people can't handle that.


Some situations call for a blunt response, but more often than not I find they don't. You don't have to sugarcoat your words, but just be considerate of how someone might feel in response to what you say. It sounds like your intentions are pure, but if people are saying you're rude it might be wise to meditate on a thought before speaking it; does it really need to be said, and what tone are you using?


----------



## nekosync (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I fell in some rose bushes when I was mowing the lawn.
> I cut my legs up really bad and the family of bees living in the vicinity almost got me; I'm more worried about when my dad sees it.
> I didn't destroy the thing. It just looks...sad. I tried to fix it the best I could.



Aww, I'm sorry.  I'm sure your dad would care more about your injury than the garden.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Aww, I'm sorry.  I'm sure your dad would care more about your injury than the garden.



I don't think so, but hopefully he won't notice either.
I also sent you a PM about what you had posted. I had a really close encounter with a guy who said stuff like that.


----------



## starlark (Oct 1, 2014)

@littlemissmarzipanmermaid I'm sorry, this is completely unrelated but your signature is just too cute for me to ignore ;A;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

starlark said:


> @littlemissmarzipanmermaid I'm sorry, this is completely unrelated but your signature is just too cute for me to ignore ;A;



Lol, aw, thank you! I'm a huge BUB enthusiast and I just couldn't resist sharing.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Some situations call for a blunt response, but more often than not I find they don't. You don't have to sugarcoat your words, but just be considerate of how someone might feel in response to what you say. It sounds like your intentions are pure, but if people are saying you're rude it might be wise to meditate on a thought before speaking it; does it really need to be said, and what tone are you using?



I like who I am and speak what's on my mind, but I do wish people wouldn't make other people responsible for how they choose to react to something said or done. Other people don't make us feel things, we choose how to feel. Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, even if it's exactly what they need. It's not like I'm telling people they are ugly, fat, stupid, etc. That I can understand since it's obviously rude. Even then (and I don't recommend it, lol) they choose how to react to that such situation as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But hey, this forum asked what was on my mind and there you have it


----------



## 12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm seriously bothered by student finance atm. Ugh they are literally just so incompetent it's unreal.

Like seriously I changed my degree course halfway through the year, filled in a form CLEARLY explaining what my current degree programme was and what I was changing to. Literally a child could have understood what I meant. They still managed to completely mess it up. I was a second year chemistry student who needed financing for 3 years. Some genius changed my record to be a foundation year medical student who was doing a 5 year degree starting next year. Like were you trying mess this up. Did you make a conscious effort to read my form and just completely type in the wrong things. Are you doing this deliberately.

Basically I'm taking a year out from my degree due to health reasons and despite filling in all the appropriate paperwork they still paid my money for this year in. As in the money to pay for my uni fees. But I'm not gonna be at uni this year.

What this means is I have to mess around calling up 10 different departments trying to repay the money back and cancel future transactions whilst ensuring that I still get funding for the rest of my degree. Because stuff like this does tend to cause problems when you're dealing with a company as incompetent and awful as the student loan company.

Basically what that means is a lot of time listening to god awful 'on hold' music. There are also so many different departments and you have to listen really carefully to what they're saying in order to press the right number to get put in touch with the right department. And if you press the wrong button then you're back to square one and back to listening to some automated voice tell you to 'press 1 for inquiries about something you're not calling about, press 2 for inquiries about something else you're not calling about, press 3 for the joke of today, press 4 for a psychic reading, press 5 for a talk about voodoo magic'. Then finally you get to 'press 27 for inquiries about finance'. Like wow which genius came up with this system.

Like seriously I was on hold for half an hour. In that time I had to listen to the same 3 minute clip of saxophone music played on loop. I had my phone on speaker because I wanted to hear exactly when I got put through to a real life person. Anyway the music suddenly stopped and I was like 'omg real life human being' and I kept saying 'hello' into the phone. Eventually I held it up to my ear to check if I took it off speaker and BAM the saxophone music restarts. In my ear. At full speaker phone volume.

I am this close to mailing the student finance company a chopped up saxophone.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> I like who I am and speak what's on my mind, but I do wish people wouldn't make other people responsible for how they choose to react to something said or done. Other people don't make us feel things, we choose how to feel. Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, even if it's exactly what they need. It's not like I'm telling people they are ugly, fat, stupid, etc. That I can understand since it's obviously rude. Even then (and I don't recommend it, lol) they choose how to react to that such situation as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But hey, this forum asked what was on my mind and there you have it


Like it or not, you _do_ have to take responsibility and be considerate of your words. No, we can't control how someone interprets what you say, but it truly depends on the manner and situation on which you speak. Constructive criticism means you are 100% considerate about how your opinion is received. I mean, the only time I've offered someone constructive criticism was in my painting courses or when they specifically asked for my honest opinion. That doesn't make it the truth, it's still and will always be an opinion. It's naive to think you know what a person needs to hear when you're also saying people find you rude.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Like it or not, you _do_ have to take responsibility and be considerate of your words. No, we can't control how someone interprets what you say, but it truly depends on the manner and situation on which you speak. Constructive criticism means you are 100% considerate about how your opinion is received. I mean, the only time I've offered someone constructive criticism was in my painting courses or when they specifically asked for my honest opinion. That doesn't make it the truth, it's still and will always be an opinion. It's naive to think you know what a person needs to hear when you're also saying people find you rude.




How can you be 100% considerate about how your opinion is received when you can't control how it will be interpreted?  I do consider and think about how things are worded, and as I've said, I'm not telling people they are hideous or fat or whatever. To me constructive criticism is finding the nicest way of offering advice/bringing about the truth. That is what I feel I do. The problem isn't that I don't think or take responsibility, it's that most people don't want the truth or advice no matter how nicely you try to word it, unless it's something that makes them feel positive. "Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, _even_ if it's exactly what they need." is what I said and it's an assumption that I told someone what I 'thought they needed to hear.' I was generalizing. I was pretty much doing what you're doing to me right now  Giving honest, blunt advice.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> How can you be 100% considerate about how your opinion is received when you can't control how it will be interpreted?  I do consider and think about how things are worded, and as I've said, I'm not telling people they are hideous or fat or whatever. To me constructive criticism is finding the nicest way of bringing about the truth. That is what I feel I do. The problem isn't that I don't think or take responsibility, it's that most people don't want the truth no matter how nicely you try to word it. It's an assumption that I told someone what I 'thought they needed to hear.' I was pretty much doing what you're doing to me right now  Giving honest, blunt advice.


Because that's the definition of constructive criticism - to be considerate of your words. It's offering an _opinion_ in a friendly manner, plain and simple. You really have to stop thinking of your opinions as the truth / totality of whatever topic.

And it's not an assumption, you literally said, "Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, *even if it's exactly what they need*."
Don't get into semantics over the word 'even' now, come on.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 1, 2014)

Marshal's plot doesn't wanna appear and I'm trying to give Fang to somebody.. I've been trying all day.


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm really tired and I have to stay up for at least another three hours but if I lay down I'm gonna fall asleep graaghhhh this is also interfering with my ability to do things


----------



## Brackets (Oct 1, 2014)

Went to the memorial of the person I just dissected and it was pretty sad.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 1, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Went to the memorial of the person I just dissected and it was pretty sad.



u write a letter to their family too, dont u? i lived with two medics at cambridge, i heard a lot of medic horror stories from them


----------



## Brackets (Oct 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u write a letter to their family too, dont u? i lived with two medics at cambridge, i heard a lot of medic horror stories from them


nah we don't, we met their family at the memorial. It's a bit awkward like I couldn't help thinking 'I've cut up your mum'


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Because that's the definition of constructive criticism - to be considerate of your words. It's offering an _opinion_ in a friendly manner, plain and simple.



I pretty much already said I did that:  "To me constructive criticism is finding the nicest way of offering advice/bringing about the truth. That is what I feel I do." 



Motte said:


> You really have to stop thinking of your opinions as the truth / totality of whatever topic.
> 
> And it's not an assumption, you literally said, "Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, even if it's exactly what they need."



lol, and repeating as I also said:  "'Some people simply can't handle constructive criticism or truth, even if it's exactly what they need.' is what I said and it's an assumption that I told someone what I 'thought they needed to hear.' *I was generalizing*."  

The now bold-type section must have been overlooked. A generalized statement is not the same as something that actually happened. It is also not me saying that I know when someone needs truth. It doesn't mean that the statement itself is not often true however, and that was my point. I was speaking of such people, ahem, in general.  



Motte said:


> I mean, the only time I've offered someone constructive criticism was in my painting courses or when they specifically asked for my honest opinion. That doesn't make it the truth, it's still and will always be an opinion. It's naive to think you know what a person needs to hear when you're also saying people find you rude.


 
This thread asked what is bothering us, so I got if off my chest. You say you don't give constructive criticism unless asked for, but I didn't ask. You assume I gave an opinion, but how do you know that is what happened? You say "That doesn't make it the truth, it's still and will always be an opinion", but you speak to me as if you know the truth. And it's STILL an assumption that I ever said as fact that I "know what a person needs to hear." Again back to the top there, a generalized statement is not me claiming I know what someone needs to hear.

And here we are again with you giving me blunt, honest advice that you think is true and something I need to hear. It seems a bit contradicting. 

I know you mean well, but how am I rude and you're not when we're basically doing the same thing? Wait don't even answer or we'll be at this all night


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

Annachie said:


> nah we don't, we met their family at the memorial. It's a bit awkward like I couldn't help thinking 'I've cut up your mum'



I can hardly think of a more awkward circumstance for meeting someone. o_o'


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm tired of everyone, everywhere being so angry. I feel like most people have valid reasons to be mad. I know I do. But everyone everywhere, in real life and on the internet is totally on the F-U stance, ready and rearin to go. I felt like a couple years ago everyone was a lot more ready to be friendly or say nothing at all if threatened but now it's all about "let's see how salty I can make this website" or "let's see who I can anger today with my opinion", or the most common one people act out "I haven't been wronged by anyone on here but I'm going to take my anger out on all of you". Even on here, I view threads that start out as a nice discussion, you come back in a few hours or days and everyone is upset and going I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS STILL GOING ON. Everyone made life so boring and depressing by doing that. Why bother at all if you know you're going to say hi and get a nasty attitude back, with a rude face and just get shot down? What the hell ever happened to "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"?  _*OR AT LEAST*_ "treat others how you'd want to be treated". Now it's like "well someone who looks like you ruined my day one time a few months ago, so now anytime I see anyone who looks like you, I'm gonna hate them too".


tl;dr this wasn't related to any other post.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh boy, wall of text.
I wouldn't call any of this constructive criticism, it's simply dialogue. The point remains : if you're bothered by someone calling you rude, which is what this conversation is about, perhaps it's best to think before you speak.
And once more, constructive criticism does _not_ equal truth / bringing about the truth. Not sure how many more times you're going to lump the two together.


----------



## Mango (Oct 1, 2014)

mY DS FELL IN A SEAT IN MY CAR ITS STUCK SAJKHKJDGHJK


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Oh boy, wall of text.
> I wouldn't call any of this constructive criticism, it's simply dialogue. The point remains : if you're bothered by someone calling you rude, which is what this conversation is about, perhaps it's best to think before you speak.
> And once more, constructive criticism does _not_ equal truth / bringing about the truth. Not sure how many more times you're going to lump the two together.




I didn't lump them together so much as simply mentioning them at the same time, see the "or" that is now in bold type:

"People saying I'm rude when I'm just being honest *and/or* trying to help.

People who can't handle honesty *or* constructive criticism and want to sugarcoat everything."

 lol, I like you though Motte. What a great introduction, huh? You were warned I was like this  
No hard feelings here, and I hope there are none there.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> I didn't lump them together so much as simply mentioning them at the same time, see the "or" that is now in bold type:
> 
> "People saying I'm rude when I'm just being honest *and/or* trying to help.
> 
> ...



Honestly I'm just a little put off by so many people saying they're blunt, then being surprised when people don't take their comments well. I think being honest and sincere is great, but the word / act of being blunt typically means stating an unequivocal opinion (often misinterpreted by the speaker as truth), you know? I just think those who say they're blunt wouldn't hurt to be a little more tactful.

And yeah, no hard feelings  I post here in good nature, sorry if it seems otherwise!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 1, 2014)

I got home and started crying today because of a lot of stuff that kind of piled up on top of each other, and the final straw was the situation between me and my crush. Something happened that made me really sad for basically no reason, and it just kind of came out. 

I don't want to have these feelings for you, especially because I have to hide them from my mom. When she asked what was wrong, I lied and said I was tired, but she told me later that she thought something else was wrong. I feel so awful keeping this to myself.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I got home and started crying today because of a lot of stuff that kind of piled up on top of each other, and the final straw was the situation between me and my crush. Something happened that made me really sad for basically no reason, and it just kind of came out.
> 
> I don't want to have these feelings for you, especially because I have to hide them from my mom. When she asked what was wrong, I lied and said I was tired, but she told me later that she thought something else was wrong. I feel so awful keeping this to myself.


I hope you feel better soon. If you need to talk about it more you can message me.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Honestly I'm just a little put off by so many people saying they're blunt, then being surprised when people don't take their comments well. I think being honest and sincere is great, but the word / act of being blunt typically means stating an unequivocal opinion (often misinterpreted by the speaker as truth), you know? I just think those who say they're blunt wouldn't hurt to be a little more tactful.
> 
> And yeah, no hard feelings  I post here in good nature, sorry if it seems otherwise!



I think I'm using the word blunt because someone used that word recently, and I felt it was also directed toward me. I know I'm an honest, straight-forward person, so I guess I felt that I fit the description. Whether I do or not, who knows, but I am who I am


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

I think I got sick from all the sun today.
My head is reeling and it hurts behind my eyes, like when you go swimming and your eyes ache from the chlorine. I have a bad sunburn and I don't know. The emotional void has melted away into me being on the verge of tears out of nowhere. I feel far away and my skin hurts and I feel bad because I'm behind on PMs and idk.


----------



## Resi (Oct 1, 2014)

Mango said:


> mY DS FELL IN A SEAT IN MY CAR ITS STUCK SAJKHKJDGHJK



waaaAAAHHHH THE PAIN!!! Do you have a long object to use to shove it out? Pencils if necessary, but I prefer to use a ruler or a horse crop (my younger sister is a horse rider - they're handy for getting small objects.)


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 1, 2014)

the costume doesnt even have eyes


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think I got sick from all the sun today.
> My head is reeling and it hurts behind my eyes, like when you go swimming and your eyes ache from the chlorine. I have a bad sunburn and I don't know. The emotional void has melted away into me being on the verge of tears out of nowhere. I feel far away and my skin hurts and I feel bad because I'm behind on PMs and idk.



I get that awful head pain all the time because I have the misfortune of being completely unable to handle heat, yet I live in a desert. But I like it here too much to leave. Dammit. Anyway, I know how you feel.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think I got sick from all the sun today.
> My head is reeling and it hurts behind my eyes, like when you go swimming and your eyes ache from the chlorine. I have a bad sunburn and I don't know. The emotional void has melted away into me being on the verge of tears out of nowhere. I feel far away and my skin hurts and I feel bad because I'm behind on PMs and idk.


I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.  You should try to take it easy for the rest of the day. Feel better soon.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think I got sick from all the sun today.
> My head is reeling and it hurts behind my eyes, like when you go swimming and your eyes ache from the chlorine. I have a bad sunburn and I don't know. The emotional void has melted away into me being on the verge of tears out of nowhere. I feel far away and my skin hurts and I feel bad because I'm behind on PMs and idk.



If you have aloe vera that'll help with the sunburn and it'll sooth your skin.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 1, 2014)

whats bothering me is that i go to every single thread in this forum and Motte is in there telling everyone why their opinions are wrong


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Who farted?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Who farted?



The elephant did it.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 1, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> whats bothering me is that i go to every single thread in this forum and Motte is in there telling everyone why their opinions are wrong



Don't worry, every time someone specifically refers to another member by name in this thread, it goes over really well. No seriously, it doesn't start any more unnecessary drama that the complaint is about in the first place.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't sleep today. I should feel tired but I just don't. :/


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm losing my friends and there's nothing I can do about it because whenever I try to plan things, they're busy and vise versa. It's killing me and I really hate it. 
I'm starting to hate my life and existence again.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not bothered  I really have no idea who this Orange person is. In a past thread they came in to specifically single me out and poop on my post instead of making a worthwhile comment on the actual topic. Not sure why they're getting so worked up over something that once again has nothing to do with them.


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Who farted?



Everyone except me. I'm basking in the ambiance.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not bothered  I really have no idea who this Orange person is. In a past thread they came in to specifically single me out and poop on my post instead of making a worthwhile comment on the actual topic. Not sure why they're getting so worked up over something that once again has nothing to do with them.



Ha, I'm pretty sure I've seen them snap at you before not long ago. It just bothers me when people are annoyed by someone and come in thinking a direct complaint is going to do anything but clog up the thread with stupid drama.

Actually, I'm sure they know it will, they just don't care.


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not bothered  I really have no idea who this Orange person is. In a past thread they came in to specifically single me out and poop on my post instead of making a worthwhile comment on the actual topic. Not sure why they're getting so worked up over something that once again has nothing to do with them.



She always does that. You should have seen the Nintendo boards earlier.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

I made a mistake of pouring myself a glass of grapefruit juice. This thing tastes gross. I can't dump it out. -.- But I can't bring myself to drink it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 1, 2014)

So much studying.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeeeah, the people I interact with here never seem too bothered? And if they are, we always come to a reasonable conclusion before the conversation draws to an end (like on page 401 in this thead).
It's a bit creepy to be singled out by Orange day after day, but if it's something this person normally does I'm going to continue taking their hostility as a sign that they're unstable and should be avoided.

Orange: post here to have a good time. Don't get so wrapped up in what a stranger is saying, especially if it has nothing to do with you. Get over your obsession with what I'm saying if you dislike me so much, and move on. I don't pay any mind to those I don't care for, you should do the same.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2014)

Loud people being annoying outside my apartment. 

Go awayyy


----------



## Improv (Oct 1, 2014)

My mom has no job & things are kinda tough right now, especially in our house. My dad is getting furious at her for no reason like chill out it's not her fault there are no job positions with her degree requirement in the area. When she does find a job, he tells her she can't take it because he doesn't like the hours.

_Excuse me?_ First of all, you cannot tell anyone what they can and cannot do & especially her after you get so mad because she *doesn't* have a job.

STOP SLAMMING EVERYTHING IN THE HOUSE IT WILL NOT MAKE ANYTHING BETTER

gotdamn


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

Conflicted..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 1, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I made a mistake of pouring myself a glass of grapefruit juice. This thing tastes gross. I can't dump it out. -.- But I can't bring myself to drink it.



Plug your nose and drink it like a man!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Plug your nose and drink it like a man!



I'm not a man ; ;

But I did dilute it with some water and drank it. It's good for you true. But uuuuugh.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

My Event Pumpkaboo is only 1 IV and doesnt have Insomniac


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

I threw up. :/
Damn sun...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I threw up. :/
> Damn sun...



Awww honey *pats back* its ok.....


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I threw up. :/
> Damn sun...



Drink plenty of water, or Gatorade! Lay down and relax. I'd loan you my teddy bear if I could. :x


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 1, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Awww honey *pats back* its ok.....


It hurt so bad. Hardly anything even came up. I can't stop dry heaving though.
I wish I'd actually throw up all the way and get it over with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Drink plenty of water, or Gatorade! Lay down and relax. I'd loan you my teddy bear if I could. :x



I got a Gatorade. 
I took some aspirin earlier, but the sun just messed me up bad today. 
That's so sweet; my bed is always open to any and all teddy bears and stuffed animals.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

If only she wasn't a lesbian..
Maybe I wouldn't have fallen for her too..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't go to sleep because I'm enjoying listening to Lindsey Stirling videos on youtube. *first world problems ftw*


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 2, 2014)

Diddly dope
A stupid confession I did today.


Spoiler



*Short story:
I confessed to a girl that I like her and she walks away red (crying?). She writes me a letter saying same. In the letter it also says to call her, but I haven't yet. Blah blah*

Read the rest if you'd like >v>

My chest was pounding, My palms were clammy.
I spoke with my voice shaking, "I-I like you!! I'm sorry, I don't want you to think I treat you nice because I treat everyone else nice equally. I want you to know that, I want you to know that half of my attention goes to you! Am I asking you out? No, I want to tell you my feelings and thoughts. You shouldn't be afraid to tell me things either. I want to know more things about you because everyday I get to see you and I wonder more and more about you. Please, if I made you feel the slightest of uncomfort, we can forget all about this!"
She stared like she was in a trance. She spoke, (She has a very soft voice) "Okay."
Her face turned a deep red?? Her nose was turning red along with her ears. 
Did I make her cry?? ;o I hope I didn't hurt her feelings!! She walked away kind of fast :>..
We didn't talk for the rest of the day, She sent me a letter in my locker saying, "Same." In Japanese??
What did she mean same?? Does she have feelings for me back? Also the letter said to call her.
I didn't call her yet, I've been too shy to speak to her. I'm an extrovert, but I can't speak to her the way I would speak in front of a crowd.
If we were to "date" I want her to be my first and last!! I want to do so many things for her. I'm so obsessed with her u~u 
I sound ridiculous. 

Of course as a freshman, some would say, "Oh, Thomas you're just a kid, you'll grow out of her." "You're just a kid, you know only the slightest thing about what love is." "You probably just want her because of sexual intercourse."

No, I mean it when I say I "like" her. I didn't say love, I like _her_. If I got to know her more and more, my feelings for her would grow into love. Everyone has their own definition of what love is, right? My definition of love is her(or so it will be). No, I don't want her for sexual intercourse. She's too special for me, she's so pure and sweet.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

On one of my threads it is about 4 pages of just bumps..... it used to be so popular... what happened.... where did the times go?


----------



## Javocado (Oct 2, 2014)

My ribs <censored> hurt


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

Javocado said:


> My ribs <censored> hurt



I give it air kisses, does it feel better my dear? <3


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am just about 100% over getting spam emails to my uni email address. Like seriously. I am at uni studying biochem, I am not dumb enough to click on a link where I can listen to a 'voice mail' which is probably gonna violate my computer in major ways.

Even though it would be super pointless hacking my computer to get info. I never do online shopping on it so there's no credit card info or anything. At most you can get my passwords to my facebook where there is pretty much no info about me. Or you can have a look through my documents and steal a lab report about enzyme reactions.

But then again some of the stories I've been reading on the interwebz atm. I can actually see why spam emails work some of the time. Like seriously some people hear the door bell ring at 2 am and hear some totally not a creeper dude say 'pizza delivery' and they don't seem to register that anything is wrong and that if you answer the door things are gonna go from zero to problem in about 0.5 seconds. Yet 9/10 times they answer it anyway, like wut. How often do pizza companies just give out random free pizzas at weird times in the night. Don't you think they'd contact you first to, you know, get your details and stuff. DO YOU REALLY THINK THIS IS GONNA END WELL.

I'm not victim blaming I'm just kinda like woah at some people's stories. Like seriously people. Do not answer the door at night. There are no stories about answering the door at night and it being free pizza or Beyonce. Literally every single story ends really, REALLY badly.

Tl;dr - don't answer the door at night and spam companies plz stop sending me junk emails.

Bonus first world problem: I really don't know what colour to paint my nails. I keep painting one hand a colour then deciding I don't like it and taking it off. Why must life be so hard.


----------



## Murray (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> -snip-
> 
> I'm not victim blaming I'm just kinda like woah at some people's stories. Like seriously people. Do not answer the door at night. There are no stories about answering the door at night and it being free pizza or Beyonce. Literally every single story ends really, REALLY badly.
> 
> ...



If beyonce showed up at 2am i would totes open the door js


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Beary said:


> If only she wasn't a lesbian..
> Maybe I wouldn't have fallen for her too..



dude ur not even 13 wtf


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Murray said:


> If beyonce showed up at 2am i would totes open the door js



One minute you're answering the door to Beyonce, next minute your organs are on the black market.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

My ex who I wanted to stay friends with is acting like a jerk. He is mentally ill and often has these weird mood swings. He just said if he saw me kissing someone else he'd punch me in the face. Erm. Not my problem mate, you ended this relationship 3 months ago so it's YOUR fault you're missing this gorgeous gal


----------



## Murray (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> One minute you're answering the door to Beyonce, next minute your organs are on the black market.



why would beyonce ever do such a thing


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Annachie said:


> My ex who I wanted to stay friends with is acting like a jerk. He is mentally ill and often has these weird mood swings. He just said if he saw me kissing someone else he'd punch me in the face. Erm. Not my problem mate, you ended this relationship 3 months ago so it's YOUR fault you're missing this gorgeous gal



damn son how r u gonna date his friend then??


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Murray said:


> why would beyonce ever do such a thing



Why WOULDN'T Beyonce do such a thing.

#stopbeyonce2014


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> damn son how r u gonna date his friend then??



LOL. I would happily date his friend, but I don't want to put his friend in an awkward situation. So it's up to the friend really. If it did happen I think we'd have to wait a few months


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 2, 2014)

the fact i'll probs never have enough tbt for a pokeball is bothering me /sobbing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 2, 2014)

My love over this person.
A very huge love.
Raging over this love.
It is making me very weak.
And I feel that they hate me so much.
Heck, why even write this.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> My love over this person.
> A very huge love.
> Raging over this love.
> It is making me very weak.
> ...



i feel u mon


----------



## n64king (Oct 2, 2014)

Beary said:


> If only she wasn't a lesbian..
> Maybe I wouldn't have fallen for her too..



I thought that had to do with the sun sickness thing. I was like ??????


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

I also accidentally bit my lip and there's this massive swollen lump and I googled what to do and it said to put ice on it. But we don't have ice cubes and all the stuff in the freezer is too bulky to sufficiently cool down my swollen lip.

So I've resorted to holding a frozen sausage against my lip.

Seriously though my lip is so sensitive if I just graze it with my teeth it swells up majorly. My old lip piercing it was awful. I kept playing with the ring and it used to press down on my lip and my lip would get another swollen bump which looked really attractive.

Lip bumps are no fun ;n;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I also accidentally bit my lip and there's this massive swollen lump and I googled what to do and it said to put ice on it. But we don't have ice cubes and all the stuff in the freezer is too bulky to sufficiently cool down my swollen lip.
> 
> So I've resorted to holding a frozen sausage against my lip.
> 
> ...



ur holding raw meat against ur lip??


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I also accidentally bit my lip and there's this massive swollen lump and I googled what to do and it said to put ice on it. But we don't have ice cubes and all the stuff in the freezer is too bulky to sufficiently cool down my swollen lip.
> 
> *So I've resorted to holding a frozen sausage against my lip.*
> 
> ...



Lick it, is it good?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur holding raw meat against ur lip??



It's a wrapped up sausage don't worry. No actual raw meat is touching me. I'm safe. Like it's got pretty dense packaging. And a tea towel round it.

I will not die of food poisoning tonight.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

We have like 52 members and over 500 guests...
God.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lick it, is it good?



I haven't licked it yet, but I'm deffo gonna give it a try. There's nothing quite like raw defrosted sausage meat mixed with _E.Coli_ nomnomnom.

Although when I was a kid my mum used to freeze our extra steaks for the dogs and one day I took a steak out and tried gnawing on it because I was playing wild animal. My mum came in and was like 'holy christ child what are you doing' and called the family doctor.

I am still not sure how I didn't die.

I used to eat worms and mud too.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 2, 2014)

My obsession with Pharrel Williams.

His music is not my type but he's so awesome and it feels weird....


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm so sick.
I can't get up without feeling dizzy.
I don't want to go to school; I wanna sleep.
I don't think I can get through today without throwing up/passing out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> My obsession with Pharrel Williams.
> 
> His music is not my type but he's so awesome and it feels weird....



He's so talented and hot, unf.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm so sick.
> I can't get up without feeling dizzy.
> I don't want to go to school; I wanna sleep.
> I don't think I can get through today without throwing up/passing out.
> ...




Stay home and rest!



I really want to go back to bed. But I can't.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm trying to apologize to my teachers for something I did and don't know how.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm trying to apologize to my teachers for something I did and don't know how.



im sorry
i know why it was wrong
it wont happen again


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in the most boring lecture right now


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

in my day, 9gag on the phone was the solution to a boring lecture


----------



## Princess Macaron (Oct 2, 2014)

The spider thats hanging from the ceiling just out of reach ;_;


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm in the most boring lecture right now



Reddit on your phone. Go nao!


----------



## radical6 (Oct 2, 2014)

I ADDED MY FRIEND FROM SCHOOL AND I BOUGHT SAKURA SPIRIT AS A JOKE AND I FORGOT I UPLOADED A SCREENSHOT OF IT A WHILE AGO SO NOW THEYRE GONNA THINK IM A WEEABOO PERVERT BYE


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

justice said:


> I ADDED MY FRIEND FROM SCHOOL AND I BOUGHT SAKURA SPIRIT AS A JOKE AND I FORGOT I UPLOADED A SCREENSHOT OF IT A WHILE AGO SO NOW THEYRE GONNA THINK IM A WEEABOO PERVERT BYE



I googled that out of curiosity and wow.

There are a hella ton of 5 star reviews on steam like wut. I wonder who the target demographic of that game is.

Also don't feel bad, I have several body pillows of my fave anime characters that I've purchased from cons which some people find kinda weird. Like not ones where they're in states of undress (seriously why are 90% of body pillows pervy WHY) just ones where they're wearing their standard canon clothing and are looking normal. But yeah people still do kinda look at them like... why. I just like collecting merch of my fave anime characters okay I'm not creepy I promise. I just use them for decoration and collecting purposes, I'm not doing any freaky.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Only two weeks left before my 3 week break and I have 3 papers to write and one project to work on.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

This creep won't stop hitting on me and it's getting really uncomfortable because I'm the only one in the hall.
Just because I'm sitting here alone doesn't mean I'm inviting you to bother me.
I just want to play Kirby until my class starts.
After he moved a seat closer and asked if I was single, I bolted.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

Some girl in my maths class asked me if someone sits next to me, then I said "Yep, she does". Then for no reason, she starts yelling at me. Jerk.



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This creep won't stop hitting on me and it's getting really uncomfortable because I'm the only one in the hall.
> Just because I'm sitting here alone doesn't mean I'm inviting you to bother me.
> I just want to play Kirby until my class starts.
> After he moved a seat closer and asked if I was single, I bolted.


Stay safe! ;^;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This creep won't stop hitting on me and it's getting really uncomfortable because I'm the only one in the hall.
> Just because I'm sitting here alone doesn't mean I'm inviting you to bother me.
> I just want to play Kirby until my class starts.
> After he moved a seat closer and asked if I was single, I bolted.



Good, get on out of there or smack him. Either way stay safe


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2014)

justice said:


> I ADDED MY FRIEND FROM SCHOOL AND I BOUGHT SAKURA SPIRIT AS A JOKE AND I FORGOT I UPLOADED A SCREENSHOT OF IT A WHILE AGO SO NOW THEYRE GONNA THINK IM A WEEABOO PERVERT BYE



Lol I bet they haven't played the full game then ahaha.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

I literally fancy this guy so much and he likes me too, WHY does he have to be friends with my ex! And no, my ex is NOT the sort of person who'd be cool with that. Sigh..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

Creeper gonna creep.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> View attachment 70078
> 
> 
> Creeper gonna creep.



As an FYI to that creeper dude the 'accidentally on purpose message the wrong person' trick generally works out better if you engage the person in normal conversation and don't just go straight for 'come 2 dinner with me'. It also probably works better if they actually reply to you and you don't just keep sending them messages.

I think hands down the creepiest message I've ever gotten was when some guy said 'the more you reject me the more it makes me want you' like uh thanks that's a totally normal thing to say to someone you've been harassing at nightclubs for the past few months.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

I've never responded to any of his messages. I don't plan to. I had to double check to make sure my personal info was hidden/removed on Facebook.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Obviously the best thing to do when people don't respond to your messages is to keep messaging them. That'll go down really well.

I'm kinda speechless at the thought process of guys like that though. Like if I'm messaging someone I've got a thing for, I'm terrified to send even one message LET ALONE MULTIPLE ONES. God forbid I make a spelling error in the message and have to make the painful decision; should I send another message correcting myself and look like a double messaging creeper or should I just leave it and let him think I can't spell.

I would just be mortified if I messaged someone even twice in a row and they didn't ever reply. That would warrant me never speaking to them again/burning my computer/moving country. These people have no shame.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

This is basically the whole conversation. I did not engage him at all. And if I like someone, I don't bombard em with messages either. It screams 'omg I'm desperate!' The only time I'd send a second message is if I did spell something wrong or worded something wrong. I really REALLY hate when people use AOL speak when they're capable of spelling full words. So that itself is a huge major turn off. 

In one of my FB posts he made a comment about 'Oh u have a boyfriend? That'll change when u meet me!' Yeah. Freaking right. Hell would freeze over before I go anywhere near him. And if he goes near me, I have a nice canister of pepper spray.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

Some guy asked someone for my number and they gave it to him because they thought he was cute, and now he won't stop sending me prank calls and weird messages because I said I didn't wanna go out with him. :\


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

My mum keeps burping because she drinks too much Diet Coke. She always does an over-exaggerated "excuse me" and says how she's "sorry". If you're really sorry, then quit drinking so much Coke! >.<


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> This is basically the whole conversation. I did not engage him at all. And if I like someone, I don't bombard em with messages either. It screams 'omg I'm desperate!' The only time I'd send a second message is if I did spell something wrong or worded something wrong. I really REALLY hate when people use AOL speak when they're capable of spelling full words. So that itself is a huge major turn off.
> 
> In one of my FB posts he made a comment about 'Oh u have a boyfriend? That'll change when u meet me!' Yeah. Freaking right. Hell would freeze over before I go anywhere near him. And if he goes near me, I have a nice canister of pepper spray.



Okay messaging someone a few times is just generally creepy and irritating but commenting that on someone's post is just nah. Can you block this creep or would it just provoke him? I suppose at least he's not being threatening, just desperate and annoying.

I don't mind people saying 'u' instead of 'you' if it's part of a joke. But like. If I'm trying to get with someone then I'm gonna want to impress so I pretty much ensure my spelling and grammar are immaculate.

Also guys using text speak is seriously such a turn off. The amount of times I've received texts off guys like 'your pretty'. And they continue to use 'your' instead of 'you're'. Like I know people have slip ups and I'm not a grammar nazi but SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 2, 2014)

I need to sleep or die or something. Maybe both.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Okay messaging someone a few times is just generally creepy and irritating but commenting that on someone's post is just nah. Can you block this creep or would it just provoke him? I suppose at least he's not being threatening, just desperate and annoying.
> 
> I don't mind people saying 'u' instead of 'you' if it's part of a joke. But like. If I'm trying to get with someone then I'm gonna want to impress so I pretty much ensure my spelling and grammar are immaculate.
> 
> Also guys using text speak is seriously such a turn off. The amount of times I've received texts off guys like 'your pretty'. And they continue to use 'your' instead of 'you're'. Like I know people have slip ups and I'm not a grammar nazi but SERIOUSLY.



It would most likely provoke him. So I'm just going to stick to ignoring him. He also lives in the same town as me. But I highly doubt he knows where I live.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Had an interview with my firearms officer today for a new rifle, she kept insisting I need to declare all my driving convictions even though I have none :|


----------



## Resi (Oct 2, 2014)

I have 2 presentations tomorrow. One in drama (I didn't sign up for this class ple ase he lp) and another in Spanish (however I don't know enough Spanish to phrase sentences well?? And I think it's going to be awkward saying "Es David. Es de San Francisco" and about 3 other sentences that all begin with "es").


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

I always feel guilty staying home from school when I'm not even feeling that bad. It's just, if I go to school, I'm 90% sure I'll get worse. But I'll feel fine if I just stay in bed all day.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> It would most likely provoke him. So I'm just going to stick to ignoring him. He also lives in the same town as me. But I highly doubt he knows where I live.



Yeah, generally with most standard creeps if you just ignore them they'll go away. He seems kinda desperate but not dangerous or anything. Some people are just waaay too eager when it comes to chatting girls up and maybe don't realise when they're being annoying. But still, be careful. There's some weird people out there.



Saylor said:


> Some guy asked someone for my number and *they *gave it to him because *they *thought he was cute, and now he won't stop sending me prank calls and weird messages because I said I didn't wanna go out with him. :\



Um. Just to clarify. Who is are 'they'?!

But seriously this is not cool and this is harassment. I don't know what kinda environment you're in, can you talk to your parents/teacher/close friends? Let them know what's up and what's happening.

Also, I feel I tell this to literally everyone with a creeper, please please keep a journal of the dates of when this is happening. And also what is said in the messages/phone calls. Although personally I wouldn't advise answering your phone, in hopes that by ignoring him he'll get bored and leave you alone.

It might just be sour grapes at being rejected and he may be super immature and figure that you 'deserve' it for rejecting him. But this is harassment and you gotta tell people around you and start saving these messages and making a paper trail.

Seriously is it just me or does the amount of creepos who can't take a hint grow exponentially everyday?

Edit: 



Resi said:


> I have 2 presentations tomorrow. One in drama (I didn't sign up for this class ple ase he lp) and another in Spanish (however I don't know enough Spanish to phrase sentences well?? And I think it's going to be awkward saying "Es David. Es de San Francisco" and about 3 other sentences that all begin with "es").



What are you trying to saying in Spanish?



I'm also super sorry for replying to a ton of people on this thread I feel that I am getting annoying and condescending I will stop I AM SORRY.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I always feel guilty staying home from school when I'm not even feeling that bad. It's just, if I go to school, I'm 90% sure I'll get worse. But I'll feel fine if I just stay in bed all day.



That's how I always feel too.
Or I feel like I'll miss out on too much.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

/r/creepyPM's is still going strong.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 2, 2014)

School, school, school. I have a exam tomorrow and I have just got no idea what to do at all. I dont want to bug my teacher anymore but I'm still just not getting it at all. I don't know why I'm so stressed (I can re-sit if necessary). I guess it's a case if the feather on the camels back but seriously I'm getting pretty tired.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> /r/creepyPM's is still going strong.



That guy just doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm supposed to be at school not but I'm not since I don't have anything to wear. My dad was _going_ to do it last night but he procrastinated and I woke up this morning to find out that the basket of laundry was actually the dirty pile and not the clean pile. I'm not complaining, but I kind do want to be at school since I don't want to come back to school with stuff to catch up on. I'm supposed to be in geometry right now.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm on mobile so I'll probably mess up the quote but 





Burger Princess said:


> Yeah, generally with most standard creeps if you just ignore them they'll go away. He seems kinda desperate but not dangerous or anything. Some people are just waaay too eager when it comes to chatting girls up and maybe don't realise when they're being annoying. But still, be careful. There's some weird people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"They" is a girl I talk to a lot in one of my classes. I asked her why she gave him my number and she said it's because he said he knew me and he was cute so she thought I wouldn't mind. I never answer when he calls, he just leaves a lot of voicemails on my phone so it was getting annoying having to delete them all, but I'm ignoring him so I'm not really bothered by it anymore unless he keeps it up.

Edit: I couldn't read all of what you said before but yeah, I'll take your advice and let the people around me know if he keeps it up. I'm not worried or anything because it's been a few days and I stopped listening to the messages so I'm not even sure what he's saying anymore, it was just getting on my nerves.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 2, 2014)

I need to stop procrastinating and do some work.


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm supposed to be at school not but I'm not since I don't have anything to wear. My dad was _going_ to do it last night but he procrastinated and I woke up this morning to find out that the basket of laundry was actually the dirty pile and not the clean pile. I'm not complaining, but I kind do want to be at school since I don't want to come back to school with stuff to catch up on. I'm supposed to be in geometry right now.


Now that you're home it's a perfect opportunity to learn how to do your own laundry, yes? It basically does itself, you just have to push some buttons / twist some knobs, throw in the appropriate amount of soap and then you can continue doing whatever else 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And an upset stomach is bothering me. It has been for a while! I'm starving but then I immediately feel full. Tired of living off small meals & glasses of tea this past week.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

82% to win on the flop, shipped it in, then the donk gets runner runner flush. what a cooler.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

Got a warning for being 'unfriendly' on this forum. Whaat, I thought I was nice  bellends.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 2, 2014)

The creepy person on the Animal Crossing Forum posting death and Satan comments.


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Got a warning for being 'unfriendly' on this forum. Whaat, I thought I was nice  bellends.



The mods can't take our British humour seriously :O

i bet 100% I'll get an infraction for this


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> The mods can't take our British humour seriously :O
> 
> i bet 100% I'll get an infraction for this



Haha yes that must be it! Jeez, americans


----------



## Puffy (Oct 2, 2014)

i think my dad might be having a heart attack soon.

it doesn't help that i had to read Hatchet for class. (its about a pilot who dies having a heart attack and a boy has to survive in the wild)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Got a warning for being 'unfriendly' on this forum. Whaat, I thought I was nice  bellends.



u know my theory about hitler? that the third reich lives on in the tbt moderators


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> The creepy person on the Animal Crossing Forum posting death and Satan comments.


DITTO! Bugging the **** out of me.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

Puffy said:


> i think my dad might be having a heart attack soon.
> 
> it doesn't help that i had to read Hatchet for class. (its about a pilot who dies having a heart attack and a boy has to survive in the wild)



Really? What symptoms does he have?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

Puffy said:


> i think my dad might be having a heart attack soon.
> 
> it doesn't help that i had to read Hatchet for class. (its about a pilot who dies having a heart attack and a boy has to survive in the wild)



u kno

u should probably call a doctor

just maybe


----------



## Leela (Oct 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> The mods can't take our British humour seriously :O
> 
> i bet 100% I'll get an infraction for this



Yes, it seems some Americans are often baffled by our extreme amount of sarcasm and _alternative_ sense of humour. The ones I've spoken to, anyway


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u know my theory about hitler? that the third reich lives on in the tbt moderators



HEIL JASON


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

Leela said:


> Yes, it seems some Americans are often baffled by our extreme amount of sarcasm and _alternative_ sense of humour. The ones I've spoken to, anyway



Yeah ahha! I hate it when people say sarcasm is the lowest form of wit... It's basically my life.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

Apparently I should've been flattered that the creep from earlier hit on me and wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

Puffy said:


> i think my dad might be having a heart attack soon.
> 
> it doesn't help that i had to read Hatchet for class. (its about a pilot who dies having a heart attack and a boy has to survive in the wild)



Seriously though if he has worsening angina or something he should go to a doc, get some tests done


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> DITTO! Bugging the **** out of me.


I've been wondering, are you (or anyone reading this) aware if this site has an ignore/block feature? I can't find an answer.


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Apparently I should've been flattered that the creep from earlier hit on me and wouldn't leave me alone.



If I were you, I'd slap him and report him to your most trusted adult.
But I reckon I wouldn't be brave enough to do it in all honesty. Just don't remain silent! Even if this creep moves on from you, if you don't out him he could potentially start doing it to many, many other girls.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Why are all of my friends always so busy? Not that I'm mad about them being successful and all, It's just that I've been trying for 2 weeks to go trailing with them and they're either too busy, or drop out at the last second.

I wish I was as busy as them; maybe I would'nt always have to go by myself, haha..


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh my God, I've just seen that person posting Satan and death comments. Normally I wouldn't be scared by Jeff the Killer but I AM IN A ****ING MANSION ALL ALONE NEXT TO A RIVER FAMED FOR THE AMOUNT OF DEAD FISH IT BRINGS TO THE SHORES OF ENGLAND AND A WAX MUSEUM JESUS CHRIST
think happy thoughts star think of anything but that
(Yes I've ignored them but I'm scarred for life now)


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

Motte said:


> I've been wondering, are you (or anyone reading this) aware if this site has an ignore/block feature? I can't find an answer.



If you go to their profile, there is an "Ignore this User" button, or something along those lines. It's by where you can see their most recent forum posts. I reported him for spamming the topics and not adding anything to them, as well.


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> If you go to their profile, there is an "Ignore this User" button, or something along those lines. It's by where you can see their most recent forum posts. I reported him for spamming the topics and not adding anything to them, as well.


Oh nice, thanks so much!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

All the forums are showing that i have viewed every thread D;


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh my God, I've just seen that person posting Satan and death comments. Normally I wouldn't be scared by Jeff the Killer but I AM IN A ****ING MANSION ALL ALONE NEXT TO A RIVER FAMED FOR THE AMOUNT OF DEAD FISH IT BRINGS TO THE SHORES OF ENGLAND AND A WAX MUSEUM JESUS CHRIST
> think happy thoughts star think of anything but that
> (Yes I've ignored them but I'm scarred for life now)



Now I'm curious. On this site? I'd like to see, wherever it is. lol.


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Now I'm curious. On this site? I'd like to see, wherever it is. lol.



For your own safety, please don't.
There's a new member by the name of Tomoko Koroki on here. *shivers*


----------



## Mango (Oct 2, 2014)

i forgot my friends username hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

AYYYYY 413 PAGES LMAO

that's spooky.

also i just missed he bus.


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 2, 2014)

i found a cool website but its?? frustrating how complicated and difficult suicide is, like damn all these statistics are p foreboding


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

Kind of depressed and lonely lately. Its so bad, I can't really game the past few weeks. This has never been so bad for me before.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 2, 2014)

~
I'm bothered by the fact that somehow being a girlfriend devalues me as a whole.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> If I were you, I'd slap him and report him to your most trusted adult.
> But I reckon I wouldn't be brave enough to do it in all honesty. Just don't remain silent! Even if this creep moves on from you, if you don't out him he could potentially start doing it to many, many other girls.



I told my mum and that's what I got. "He was probably just being nice. It's not like you're used to people talking to you."
Even if he was "just being nice," it made me get that...weird feeling in my stomach. I didn't like it.
I didn't like how he kept asking where my boyfriend/husband was. The last time that happened, I got followed on campus.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

Leela said:


> Yes, it seems some Americans are often baffled by our extreme amount of sarcasm and _alternative_ sense of humour. The ones I've spoken to, anyway



People in the US use sarcasm as well, I'm pretty sure you knew this but I just wanted to make sure sarcasm is also heavily used among some people in America (like me)

Oh god I use sarcasm so much people always tell me to shut up (jokingly) or to stop lol


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> For your own safety, please don't.
> There's a new member by the name of Tomoko Koroki on here. *shivers*



they keep saying 'satan', 'death', 'kill' and post pictures of jeff. uuuughgh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

Motte said:


> Now that you're home it's a perfect opportunity to learn how to do your own laundry, yes? It basically does itself, you just have to push some buttons / twist some knobs, throw in the appropriate amount of soap and then you can continue doing whatever else
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And an upset stomach is bothering me. It has been for a while! I'm starving but then I immediately feel full. Tired of living off small meals & glasses of tea this past week.



Lol I've been wasting my time doing homework and doing dishes and other house chores I guess you can say lol. I really need to learn but I hate going to the laundry room (I live in an apartment) because I always hate how awkward it is and how dead silent is is in there (besides the laundry machines). Ugh, makes me uncomfortable  I guess I'll just have to suck it up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, hope you get better


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 2, 2014)

I think my boyfriend is mad at me or annoyed by me. He won't text me back and he seemed distant today. I don't want to be clingy and text him again and annoy him even more but I'm really worried that he's upset with me.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

Life is bothering me right now. And the fact that it just keeps thrusting me back to square one. Right when I think I'm making progress, the universe decides to **** all over me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Everyone is being very stereotypical to the fact that I am Punjabi, mocking me with saying stuff like, "Where is the sacred cow?"


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 2, 2014)

Some stupid descision I have to make


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 2, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I think my boyfriend is mad at me or annoyed by me. He won't text me back and he seemed distant today. I don't want to be clingy and text him again and annoy him even more but I'm really worried that he's upset with me.



Give him some space, it sucks but honestly that is the only thing to do. Don't text him or call him for a day or so. He'll come around and message you. Then you can ask what's up. Sometimes guys just need space and are really horrible at telling their SO's.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

My Thread title won't change so no one can tell I am having a discount


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

MOSQUITO BITES. HELP IM DYING.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> MOSQUITO BITES. HELP IM DYING.


Aloe and bug spray


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 2, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Aloe and bug spray



ty bb gonna go try that.

SO ITCHY :'(


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> ty bb gonna go try that.
> 
> SO ITCHY :'(


 I know, just DONT scratch


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2014)

The poor etiquette of others lol


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a sinus infection u.u


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2014)

caught a bug from my brothers 
vomited twice so far and i think i need to throw up again


----------



## Radda (Oct 2, 2014)

okun0ichio said:


> My friend's unhealthy obssession with bethany mota.



*sigh* I hate her,because of a picture that annoyed me alot...






If she didn't make that face,I wouldn't care at all about her...but that picture ticks me off alot.


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> ty bb gonna go try that.
> 
> SO ITCHY :'(


I'm late to the party, but...

Try Hydrocortisone cream, or a store-brand version of it. 1% strength. 

It's what I've always used for bug bites and rashes and hives and anything else that itched like mad. I got these MASSIVE lumpy mosquito bites (like, deform my calf, huge, the lump was probably almost an inch and a half wide) when I was in Japan last week and they stopped itching as soon as I has the ointment on for a minute or two.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 2, 2014)

Still upset about my 3DS and phone being stolen, wish I could have done something to prevent it.

My brother hates me, but only because he got grounded for something HE did. I guess he's just trying to take his anger out, but throwing my laptop at the wall, whipping wires and belts at me, and treating me like udder **** seems a bit too far.

There's this girl I like that I've known since last year, I know for a fact that she likes me, and I really like her back, but I'm not sure how I can express my feelings for her without, uh, I don't even know. I guess I'm just a shy type is all.

I've been feeling down a lot more lately. I tend to cry a lot, but only when I'm alone, and that's even harder to do because the only place I'm actually "alone" is in the shower.

*sigh*​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

My eyes hurt from watching youtube too much D;

- - - Post Merge - - -

7 hours of it C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> *sigh* I hate her,because of a picture that annoyed me alot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why does it tick you off? i don't mind her... she hardly has made any videos lately either.


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> why does it tick you off? i don't mind her... she hardly has made any videos lately either.



Certain things tick me off,I don't like people winking at me,or doing that face.



Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Still upset about my 3DS and phone being stolen, wish I could have done something to prevent it.
> 
> My brother hates me, but only because he got grounded for something HE did. I guess he's just trying to take his anger out, but throwing my laptop at the wall, whipping wires and belts at me, and treating me like udder **** seems a bit too far.
> 
> ...




If you need any support feel free to talk to me!You poor poor soul :'c


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm downloading SSB4 and it's taking too long ;-; I'll have to go to bed before it's done


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I'm downloading SSB4 and it's taking too long ;-; I'll have to go to bed before it's done



I find it works faster if you turn it to the download later, then you can do something and let it download


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 3, 2014)

^ Just leave your computer on overnight.

That's what I do


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel like making a Tumblr to RP, but I'm afraid that if I do then I'll waste that "newbie popularity" you get on some sites, but I'm not sure if you get it on Tumblr or not.

And I can't bring myself to write.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Radda said:


> *sigh* I hate her,because of a picture that annoyed me alot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is that...?


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Who is that...?



Bethany Mota,the person on youtube who does too much tutorials


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 3, 2014)

I have an essay due tomorrow at midnight. That'd be great, right? A whole 24 hours more to do it. No. That's not enough time.
I was going to work on it today, because I was supposed to have like 6 hours between work and class, but for whatever reason, they wanted me to stay at work, and when I was finally done I had to eat and go to class. Tomorrow, I have class and work until 4:30, and then I have to pack and catch a train at 5:30 so I can go home. I don't know if I'll be able to write on the train, and I'll probably mostly be panicking because I've never ridden a train by myself.

So now I'm staying up until I finish this essay, which would be easy enough, but I don't know how to write this essay. My first essay in college, and it's just different enough from what I had to do in high school and I don't know what I'm doing. It doesn't even matter. This essay is for a class that's just required for the college and it has nothing to do with what I want to be doing. It's just stressing me out.

I also have a test in Japanese and I have to recite a monologue in acting tomorrow, which are two things that are much more important to me than this essay.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Radda said:


> Bethany Mota,the person on youtube who does too much tutorials



.......I'm guessing their make-up tutorials.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

Luigi keeps making me laugh


----------



## puppy (Oct 3, 2014)

what a crappy bday lmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

puppy said:


> what a crappy bday lmao



Awwww sorry <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

My mum keeps bringing up how old my cat is and how I should just, be prepared for her to pass one day. I get it: She's 17 years old. She's as frail and petite as ever since whatever's wrong with her is taking all the nutrients from her food and she's constantly hungry. She doesn't spend as much time with me as she used to and she sometimes needs help on the bed. But she's not dead yet... She's still here and she's as pretty as ever. She still runs when I hum/sing and she still likes to eat lemon cookies. I know I've never lost a pet before and I know she will pass one day. But, can you not mention replacing her in front of her?  

I'm always scared I'mma find her little body hidden between the wall and the sofa....


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh that mention of Bethany Mota has just got me remembering what gets me rustled.

Youtube make-up artists/bloggers. I don't mean the proper professional ones like Lisa Eldridge I mean the ones who are in their mid-twenties acting like young teens to appeal to that kinda crowd. Or the kids who just have a ton of money from their parents to waste on overpriced junk and call themselves 'gurus' like nah I'm not taking a 14 y/o's opinions on make-up seriously sorry no nah not today.

My 18 to 22 y/o friends all go crazy for people like Zoella but I just don't get it.

Yh I know I'm a fat jelly hater and if they bother me so much then I shouldn't watch them but seriously these people always pop up in my recommended channels and they've got ranges at Superdrug and stuff and ugh just let me be rustled for a bit plz.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Oh my gosh that mention of Bethany Mota has just got me remembering what gets me rustled.
> 
> Youtube make-up artists/bloggers. I don't mean the proper professional ones like Lisa Eldridge I mean the ones who are in their mid-twenties acting like young teens to appeal to that kinda crowd. Or the kids who just have a ton of money from their parents to waste on overpriced junk and call themselves 'gurus' like nah I'm not taking a 14 y/o's opinions on make-up seriously sorry no nah not today.
> 
> ...



I mean I like certain people and if I'm in the mood I like Zoella but IMO she flaunts her anxiety around so much to the point where it's irritating. She also has this fake little smile (I say little, it basically takes up half her face) that creeps me out. I get it that she's pretty but she just annoys me so much.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> I mean I like certain people and if I'm in the mood I like Zoella but IMO she flaunts her anxiety around so much to the point where it's irritating. She also has this fake little smile (I say little, it basically takes up half her face) that creeps me out. I get it that she's pretty but she just annoys me so much.



I started off watching these people a few years back and they seemed relatively normal late teens/early twenties. Like I don't mind some goofiness and I found their blogs kinda cool and interesting. People like Tanya Burr and Zoella are all a bit older than me so it was nice seeing some maturity on Youtube as I'm not ever gonna take make-up advice from someone younger than me sorry no nope.

But over this past year sweet Jesus. They have gone full on tweenie. There's nothing wrong with loving stuff like Disney or cute stuff when you're an adult, but seriously the way these women act is embarrassing. I say that as a person who regularly buys stuffed animals and loves stuff like Hello Kitty, and even I'm like 'woah they are going too far to appeal to the young tween crowd'.

I do think Zoella is super pretty though and has nice hair, and I can see her appeal. But to me I'm just watching a chick a few years older than me act like a middle schooler and I'm just nah.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 3, 2014)

Not trying to be racist but why are so many white people that I meet so stereotypical? -_-


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 3, 2014)

This is probably silly and it is not entirely any of my own business but loads of pictures have popped up on my Facebook feed from friends that have gone to Uni over this last week, they have all started getting their Maintenance loans from the government and all the pictures have shown them spending the money on crates and crates of booze and that just really pisses me off for some reason... I think it is because I have started chipping in on the bills and food shop so I'm getting an understanding on how to spend my money and it is annoying when I see people spending the money they are meant to be living on on booze (I would also like to point out that the majority are entirely living off this money as they aren't working at all.) Again, it isn't really any of my business but it still winds me up...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2014)

yes ur rant is silly. thats what students do, especially freshers.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes ur rant is silly. thats what students do, especially freshers.


I know, it just annoys me (It is a part of the reason I didn't want to go to Uni because every time students came to talk to us they always talked about the social life and never about the actual education)  Plus one of my friends has spent all her maintenance money already and she just called me asking to borrow some money from me as she hasn't bought any food, she apparently spent it all on new clothes and doesn't want to go to her parents as they'll be pissed. (I turned her down as I'm still unemployed and that money she wants to borrow is going towards our water bill)


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah that's just what students do. I was the same during freshers. Basically my entire allowance went on nightclub entry, taxis, crates of cider, cigarettes and McDonald's.

I mean the majority of my money still goes on those things but hey. Students aren't exactly notorious for making great financial decisions. A guy in my flat used to spend literally ALL his grant on bets. Like he'd get his loan in and he'd drop every single penny of it on betting on a team. That always used to baffle me.

Most students don't really get a grasp of financial responsibility till they're living in rented accommodation where they gotta pay the bills/internet/sort stuff out. Living on campus usually encompasses bills and stuff so there's not too much to worry about. Except where to store all that booze.

(Again I'm generalising and I'm sure there's plenty of financially responsible non-alcohol chugging students out there. Somewhere.)


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 3, 2014)

It's been 3 months since I last had my period, and I think I might be pregnant. I took 2 tests 2 weeks ago, but they were both negative. I just now spotted but didn't get my period and there was no cramping >.<
I don't know why I haven't gone to the doctor yet, I guess I'm afraid of what she's going to tell me. Sure, I'm 24 and have a career, but still I'm not ready for a kid right now. I'm selfish and want to do so many things before I have a kid. I'm terrified right now. QQ


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Yeah that's just what students do. I was the same during freshers. Basically my entire allowance went on nightclub entry, taxis, crates of cider, cigarettes and McDonald's.
> 
> I mean the majority of my money still goes on those things but hey. Students aren't exactly notorious for making great financial decisions. A guy in my flat used to spend literally ALL his grant on bets. Like he'd get his loan in and he'd drop every single penny of it on betting on a team. That always used to baffle me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I was too brainwashed by my Aunts' image of all university students being always sat down studying and what not when I was a child :/ My friends always used to say that if I went to Uni I would be the one making sure people got back to their dorms safely and making sure everyone was fed- basically I'd be a mother hen  I think I also get annoyed because I have had money saving ideals drilled into me by my parents, my dad was a Bank Manager and my mum an Accountant, so I've always been careful with my money... I think hearing this has helped me get over it, as long as people don't keep coming to me as a second maintenance loan


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Yeah, I think I was too brainwashed by my Aunts' image of all university students being always sat down studying and what not when I was a child :/ My friends always used to say that if I went to Uni I would be the one making sure people got back to their dorms safely and making sure everyone was fed- basically I'd be a mother hen  I think I also get annoyed because I have had money saving ideals drilled into me by my parents, my dad was a Bank Manager and my mum an Accountant, so I've always been careful with my money... I think hearing this has helped me get over it, as long as people don't keep coming to me as a second maintenance loan



Well I suppose it depends on what kinda uni you're at, but yeah. I go to a pretty decent uni and a lot of my friends are training to be doctors/lawyers/scientists and tbh they only really study last minute because in first year you've only gotta get 40% to pass. Some uni students spend all their time sat down studying (more common amongst internationals) but I'd say a good percentage of us are away from home for the first time and away from your mum nagging you about drinking too much.

And a lot of students have never had to budget before so when they see a month's worth of money in their account it doesn't feel... real? So they go out spending like mad and then bang, you've only 80 quid left and you've still got 3 weeks left of the month. It's a learning curve tbh. But don't worry everyone who irresponsibly spends does eventually come unstuck.

Normally once you get into second year, and you realise the standards are hella higher and you've actually got to hand in a decent lab report and not just one you knocked out a few hours before the due date, things tend to calm down.

Although there's nothing wrong with being a mother hen. Honestly some of the things I see my fellow students do. Leaving the flat front door propped open so their friends can get in... ALONG WITH ANY CREEPER WHO HAPPENS TO BE AROUND. I've also escorted a girl I didn't know all the way back to her dorm from a club in town as she was blind drunk and her friends just gave her a tenner and told her to get a taxi. Of course no taxi would let her in because they thought she was gonna puke. She was so drunk she probably didn't remember me but hey, I'm not gonna allow an inebriated girl to wander home on her own at night.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2014)

most people will learn from problems arising from the misspending of student loans.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

I've just come back from school (period pains ) and the kid in front of me in the Matron's office had swallowed two magnets that weren't going down properly and I could see them going up and down in his throat o_o it was really spooky and the worst part was he was crying about it. He was taken away in an ambulance but I'm scared something's happened to him now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> It's been 3 months since I last had my period, and I think I might be pregnant. I took 2 tests 2 weeks ago, but they were both negative. I just now spotted but didn't get my period and there was no cramping >.<
> I don't know why I haven't gone to the doctor yet, I guess I'm afraid of what she's going to tell me. Sure, I'm 24 and have a career, but still I'm not ready for a kid right now. I'm selfish and want to do so many things before I have a kid. I'm terrified right now. QQ


Go to the doctor. It's better to know the truth than worrying. Also if you are pregnant, arrange so you can get an abortion. If not, congrats and move on.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm so over people mispronouncing my name I'm permanently changing its spelling as I cannot go one more day with people butchering its pronunciation come on people I've told you how to say it a million times it's not even hard LAWD.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I'm so over people mispronouncing my name I'm permanently changing its spelling as I cannot go one more day with people butchering its pronunciation come on people I've told you how to say it a million times it's not even hard LAWD.



I know right I'm so ****ing tempted to do this as well. And I hate it too, so.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I also just got PMed some really weird spam.

It wasn't even funny spam or a good attempt at spam.

Plz no.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

Either I didn't get enough sleep or I have a start of a horrible migraine. I can't go back to sleep because I'm going to be baby sitting soon. *sigh* I don't want to anymore.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I also just got PMed some really weird spam.
> 
> It wasn't even funny spam or a good attempt at spam.
> 
> Plz no.



Was it a -certain one that no longer exists-?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

That was the one!!

I can't believe he didn't even ask for my credit card details. I thought he was gonna transfer that totally legit $14.5 million to me. I am so disappointed.

Why must you hurt me in this way anth1.

You build me up then knock me down.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> That was the one!!
> 
> I can't believe he didn't even ask for my credit card details. I thought he was gonna transfer that totally legit $14.5 million to me. I am so disappointed.
> 
> ...



XD I just reported them, then sent a message back saying "Reported. I still wouldn't have believed you if you had decent grammar."


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> XD I just reported them, then sent a message back saying "Reported. I still wouldn't have believed you if you had decent grammar."


 Well that is a first XD


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

Having to turn in this application for the daycare.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

My nose won't stop bleeding


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a ton of HW to do and a bunch of other things to do as well


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

My kid's b-day party got postponed because no one in my family bothered to mention that they're going out of town this weekend. I didn't find out till last night AFTER we ordered the food. Luckily I was able to reschedule the food order but my kid is crushed. These are the people that are having me watch their kids so they have no excuse to not telling me sooner. I'm planning on taking her out for her Birthday instead and maybe getting her another pack of Pokemon cards. *sigh*

Edit: I told them in advance that we're just going to have a small party for her. But they never mentioned not being here for it.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 3, 2014)

I know this goes without saying, but never give out any of your private information to a stranger online. You all assumed correct in this being a spam account and it has now been removed from the forum. 

Thanks for reporting them and in future it would probably be best to just avoid messaging them altogether.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Not trying to be racist but why are so many white people that I meet so stereotypical? -_-



I could say the same thing about some other people.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 3, 2014)

Only 3rd week of this uni year and I'm already drowning in work. I don't feel clever enough for this course


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

420


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

freaking connections to the cinema yeah gg im getting home after 10.30 pm tomorrow.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

What's bothering me is how difficult it is to get to the piercing studio. Seriously the bus comes like twice a day.

Can't a girl just get some titanium stabbed through her hood.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

why does nobody want a 6iv pokemon. ill just be completing my kalos dex all weekend then.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> freaking connections to the cinema yeah gg im getting home after 10.30 pm tomorrow.


im seeing very weird things on my steam activity feed from u


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I cannot get an image out of my head.

I was reading /r/LetsNotMeet and there was this creeper story and ughghghhghhghg. The creeper basically abused animals and there was a goddamn picture and I was warned it was NSFL but I still clicked it because I'm an idiot and now I cannot stop thinking about that poor poor mouse.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a crush on this French guy and I keep trawling through 6 pages of people I'm following on twitter just to look at his last posted picture which was in April ;-;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Infatuation.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel like I'm eating way too many calories today.. and I'm going out for pizza later and my mom is making me go. :/ Pizza is my weakness.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

People in the Ask acnl questions thread not quoting to questions they're answering.... Seriously, if you're going to answer someone's question, quote (say it with me... *QUOTE*, now lick the word you see on the screen, think about it, dream about it) the question you're replying to. Barely anyone does this which is really annoying....


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 3, 2014)

:'>
A stupid confession I did today.



Spoiler



My chest was pounding, My palms were clammy.
I spoke with my voice shaking, "I-I like you!! I'm sorry, I don't want you to think I treat you nice because I treat everyone else nice equally. I want you to know that, I want you to know that half of my attention goes to you! Am I asking you out? No, I want to tell you my feelings and thoughts. You shouldn't be afraid to tell me things either. I want to know more things about you because everyday I get to see you and I wonder more and more about you. Please, if I made you feel the slightest of uncomfort, we can forget all about this!"
She stared like she was in a trance. She spoke, (She has a very soft voice) "Okay."
Her face turned a deep red?? Her nose was turning red along with her ears. 
Did I make her cry?? ;o I hope I didn't hurt her feelings!! She walked away kind of fast :>..
We didn't talk for the rest of the day, She sent me a letter in my locker saying, "Same." In Japanese??
What did she mean same?? Does she have feelings for me back? Also the letter said to call her.
I didn't call her yet, I've been too shy to speak to her. I'm an extrovert, but I can't speak to her the way I would speak in front of a crowd.
If we were to "date" I want her to be my first and last!! I want to do so many things for her. I'm so obsessed with her u~u 
I sound ridiculous. 

Of course as a freshman, some would say, "Oh, Thomas you're just a kid, you'll grow out of her." "You're just a kid, you know only the slightest thing about what love is." "You probably just want her because of sexual intercourse."

No, I mean it when I say I "like" her. I didn't say love, I like _her_. If I got to know her more and more, my feelings for her would grow into love. Everyone has their own definition of what love is, right? My definition of love is her(or so it will be). No, I don't want her for sexual intercourse. She's too special for me, she's so pure and sweet. 

I really hope I can work things out u,u


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> :'>
> A stupid confession I did today.
> 
> 
> ...





> If we were to "date" I want her to be my first and last!! I want to do so many things for her. I'm so obsessed with her u~u
> I sound ridiculous.


yeah ok this wont last


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> :'>
> A stupid confession I did today.
> 
> 
> ...


This story is getting interesting every second. It kinda reminds me of my first boyfriend.


Spoiler



I think that she might have been blushing or just didn't know what to say?? I don't think you made her cry if she feels the same way. You said she was shy, right? Perhaps she was just nervous.

And aww, that's so sweet! I've never really met someone yet who would say that for a girl (my boyfriend obviously didn't lol). I might be just talking bull**** but idk. I think that's sweet of you. I hope she is your only love.

And I don't get why people would think that way, really. Youre so young and I believe that a person your age always looks past the sex and just looks inside. you seem really passionate about this girl, so it's obvious you really like her.

You seem like a sweet man tbh. Good luck!


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yeah ok this wont last



Thank you! I'll try and tell her I was kidding or something!! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> This story is getting interesting every second. It kinda reminds me of my first boyfriend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I would do anything to make her happy!! Hopefully she didn't cry ;o


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB I have not been on this forum long but you are my favourite poster. Your sense of humour is a straight 10.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I suddenly silenced everyone in the "Do you like your voice" or something thread. I hate it when I'm last to post for a while, I feel like I've done something wrong ;-;
Well technically I have, I just posted a link to an audio recording of me speaking. *shrugs*


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 3, 2014)

I really wish my sinuses would stop getting congested every ten minutes. I just want to be able to breathe comfortable through my nose already.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> KarlaKGB I have not been on this forum long but you are my favourite poster. Your sense of humour is a straight 10.



thx, tho ur compliment would mean more if u were a burger queen


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thx, tho ur compliment would mean more if u were a burger queen



What about a Burger Emperess? Or even better, a Burger Goddess? 
(Yes I know what you're referencing don't do a Mariah on me please)


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a heavy nose bleed which has gone everywhere on my bed and on a stuffed animal. Thankfully I always wear black so the blood doesn't show up on the t shirt. And it's all crusted around my nose screw.

Brb shoving cotton buds up my nose to cry and clean it up in there so I don't get some kinda infection.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I have a heavy nose bleed which has gone everywhere on my bed and on a stuffed animal. Thankfully I always wear black so the blood doesn't show up on the t shirt. And it's all crusted around my nose screw.
> 
> Brb shoving cotton buds up my nose to cry and clean it up in there so I don't get some kinda infection.



Won't shoving a cotton bud up your nose just make it worse? The cotton will stick in your nose and just pad it  If you have some type of metal rod, I'd suggest using that. It's far more deadly but in the long run, you can clean it and it doesn't have bits of fluff to block the flow of the blood.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Won't shoving a cotton bud up your nose just make it worse? The cotton will stick in your nose and just pad it  If you have some type of metal rod, I'd suggest using that. It's far more deadly but in the long run, you can clean it and it doesn't have bits of fluff to block the flow of the blood.



Nah I mean once the nose bleed's over I'm gonna clean my piercing with some salt water and a cotton bud so it doesn't get infected.

Normally I  just let my nose itself chill but I do a quick clean of the piercing just to make sure no rank stuff gets in there.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh right! I thought you meant your actual nose, i forgot you got it pierced xD cleaning a nose piercing's better because you can see it more haha~ that should be fine, as long as you take it slow.
How was it then? Better than you expected?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

Arrogant people.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Being bored


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh right! I thought you meant your actual nose, i forgot you got it pierced xD cleaning a nose piercing's better because you can see it more haha~ that should be fine, as long as you take it slow.
> How was it then? Better than you expected?



Yeah sorry I never tend to clarify what I'm doing, I can see how you'd misinterpret me. You gave good advice though, it's good to just let your nose deal with it rather than poking it cotton and stuff.

I just figure I should give the piercing a quick clean (the salt water makes it so the cotton doesn't stick) because I'm pretty sure even though it's healed being surrounded by inner nose blood probably isn't that great for it.

Actually having the nosebleed isn't too bad, but the after period is so annoying. I just want to blow my nose but that'll irritate it more >>>>: it's so itchy.

Plus I bled all over my nice bedding and my stuffed animal.

But thank you for asking ^-^ my nose and I appreciate it.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't know kids could have a nightmare/terror while taking a nap. It's extremely freaky when it happens. One of the kids I'm watching woke up screaming, crying and kicking anything that comes near her. Holy moly....><


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Yeah sorry I never tend to clarify what I'm doing, I can see how you'd misinterpret me. You gave good advice though, it's good to just let your nose deal with it rather than poking it cotton and stuff.
> 
> I just figure I should give the piercing a quick clean (the salt water makes it so the cotton doesn't stick) because I'm pretty sure even though it's healed being surrounded by inner nose blood probably isn't that great for it.
> 
> ...



Agh yeah. I had my ears pierced a while back and when you get it you're like "oh, is that it? Meh that's cool now I have two extra holes on either side of my face I can press metal in hurrah" but on the bus coming home I felt like a snail. "UGH...UGH...WHY?!?!"
Aw. Looks like Ted'll be spending a long spin cycle away from his pal 

Tell your nose I appreciate its appreciation. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> I didn't know kids could have a nightmare/terror while taking a nap. It's extremely freaky when it happens. One of the kids I'm watching woke up screaming, crying and kicking anything that comes near her. Holy moly....><



I haven't watched kids before (I'm too irresponsible and psychotic xD) but I did watch my boyfriend have a nap while we were in the park. He had a nightmare and it's really creepy when it happens because they don't know what they're doing, having a mini fit spontaneously and you're just there sinking slowly into yourself hoping no one sees. And then you have to explain to them why they scared you and comfort them.
Just reassure them and give them a good cuddle to make sure they get their little butts back to sleep.


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 3, 2014)

Motte said:


> I've been wondering, are you (or anyone reading this) aware if this site has an ignore/block feature? I can't find an answer.



Go to the person's profile, and click "Add to Ignore List".


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2014)

Crazy girl who's sorta rude at times,yesterday I left something at my B period's place (the last class we had) and I asked her if she can come with me and she replied rudely with,''Why do I need to help you out?'' I know I should get it myself but its female bonding,and she could have said,No sorry I'm kinda busy... or something politer...Shes really immature but I did get between her ''friend'' of hers so I guess she feels that I owe her?I really wish she can leave me alone,shes ruining my social reputation sorta which has been tampered with already.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> Agh yeah. I had my ears pierced a while back and when you get it you're like "oh, is that it? Meh that's cool now I have two extra holes on either side of my face I can press metal in hurrah" but on the bus coming home I felt like a snail. "UGH...UGH...WHY?!?!"
> Aw. Looks like Ted'll be spending a long spin cycle away from his pal
> 
> Tell your nose I appreciate its appreciation.



Wow you're pretty chill with piercings. I wouldn't say any of mine were excruciating (except for my nose the second time round and my nipple OWWWW) but the sharp jab with the needle was like 'ooooooo nyah'. But always yaaaas to new piercings. There is no greater joy than shoving titanium through your body.

Yeah my nosebleeds and their insatiable desire to creepify my childhood toys are not the most enjoyable. But they do occasionally have moments of greatness.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

I had to wake her up, she ended up kicking and punching another kid in her sleep. Her parents say it happens a lot. x.X


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Ps, hood piercings are overrated imo but maybe that's because mine just ended up getting in the way / being more troublesome than helpful ;\


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> im seeing very weird things on my steam activity feed from u



sakura spirit i guess xP


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Motte said:


> Ps, hood piercings are overrated imo but maybe that's because mine just ended up getting in the way / being more troublesome than helpful ;\



Aww for reals? I've got it booked in for Monday! I've got a Christina and I know that can be pretty painful when bumped, but tbh as it's more fleshy it absorbs the shock. The hood is gonna be a lot thinner. Is it troublesome day to day? Or just when it's healing?

Edit: Sorry I'm pretty sure that was more than anyone on this forum ever wanted to know about me ever.


----------



## starlark (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Aww for reals? I've got it booked in for Monday! I've got a Christina and I know that can be pretty painful when bumped, but tbh as it's more fleshy it absorbs the shock. The hood is gonna be a lot thinner. Is it troublesome day to day? Or just when it's healing?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I'm pretty sure that was more than anyone on this forum ever wanted to know about me ever.



I just googled hood piercing to make sure what it was...I assumed and guessed correctly.
Oh dear God, I can imagine that would probably make you _very_ happy but I can't think about it without cringing...that would hurt a TON!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> I just googled hood piercing to make sure what it was...I assumed and guessed correctly.
> Oh dear God, I can imagine that would probably make you _very_ happy but I can't think about it without cringing...that would hurt a TON!



The first time I ever heard of them I was like 'Jesus Christ why would anyone do that to themselves that's awful ew ew ew' and now I'm just like. Well. Might as well. Had basically everything else pierced at least once. I've taken about 10 piercings out in total because I just didn't suit them. May as well give another one a crack.

My thought process behind things generally consists of 'I shouldn't do this it's gonna disappoint my mother... meh gonna do it anyway'.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Cole was moving, then I was talking to him and he talked about how he's moving. Now he changed his mind and I'm so f****** pissed. I don't want to turn off the game since I already got stuff done and I don't want to redo those stuff.


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Aww for reals? I've got it booked in for Monday! I've got a Christina and I know that can be pretty painful when bumped, but tbh as it's more fleshy it absorbs the shock. The hood is gonna be a lot thinner. Is it troublesome day to day? Or just when it's healing?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I'm pretty sure that was more than anyone on this forum ever wanted to know about me ever.


I think I'm gonna go ahead and put this tmi behind a spoiler 


Spoiler



Well it has the possibility to heal incredibly fast due to how much blood flow the area receives, but it varies from individual to individual. Mine personally took 2 weeks to heal but I know it can take around 6 for others. The piercing itself is like any other, an exhale & it's over. It wasn't troublesome, I just didn't like it because I got it for 1 purpose, stimulation, and it ended up being an annoyance that got in the way of other things. I guess once again it depends on the individual there.
If I were to get another genital piercing, next time it'd be triangle (which you need to make sure you're anatomically suited for, as you would for vch/hch). It provides more stimulation while also being pretty hidden.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol @ the lurkers


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

arrogant people who are nitpicky


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

^

Tytyty that was helpful. I love how quickly that area heals, makes a change from 1 year + navel healing times.

I'm getting it solely for how it looks rather than anything else, but if it annoys me I'll just get my piercer lady to take it out. I just want every part of me to be sparkly and pretty.

I was very close to getting a hand web piercing at one point but my mother nearly passed out at the thought. Unsurprisingly, she is not a fan of piercings beyond the ears as it's not 'lady like'.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 3, 2014)

I just want a bra that fits.. and doesn't make me self conscious that everyone can see it through my clothes. Why does it have to cost so much?


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Yikes, piercing anywhere on the hand is a bad idea, glad you didn't get that. You'll find most reputable piercers don't even offer it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pipsqueak said:


> I just want a bra that fits.. and doesn't make me self conscious that everyone can see it through my clothes. Why does it have to cost so much?


Nothing to be self-conscious about! Here's a good bra-fitting guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jk55ep4XUQ


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah I'd just turned 18 and was looking for SOMETHING to pierce. It may be dangerous but it still does look super cute. Oddly enough I'd be seriously squeamish about getting it done, which is probably which I didn't get it in the end. Generally I have 0 fear of things but there's something about hand webs that just... give me shudders.

Like even getting a papercut near there really shakes me up. Which is weird because I've broken bones and been like 'lol k'.

Seriously the idea of my handwebs getting cut with scissors or something ew ew ew ughghghg It really disturbs me. Which is a really strange fear to have.

The idea of my achilles tendon getting injured really bothers me too. I dunno what it is about those areas but they get me all rustled.


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Think if you've ever seen any of those piercings fully healed, and not just a picture of a fresh piercing lol.
Ugh yeah any tendon being cut... I hate humoring the though, makes me feel so uneasy! X(


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Actually that is a good point. Most piercings are tough to heal up anyway and they're not even in places that get knocked, I can't begin to imagine the problems you'd have with a hand piercing. You'd get the bump after about 2 hours.

I suppose it's kinda like 'white ink' tattoos and palm/bottom of foot tattoos. Look rad as hella when first done. 3 months later they're either discoloured or blurry as anything.

Ugh they do that in Hostel. Where they cut the guy's achilles tendon AND MAKE HIM TRY TO RUN. I'd rather someone cut off a limb than do that. It's just so tender and ughughugh it makes me so uncomfortable. I'm gripping my ankles now because the thought of them getting injured has made me all shivery. Spooky night monsters plz don't come and nibble on my ankle meat.


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 3, 2014)

lol @ dinner dad got onto me for something and it was a reasonable complaint but he was such a **** about it?? i was chewing with my mouth open bc my teeth hurt like hell so i cant put too much pressure on them and its harder to keep my mouth closed with my teeth so far apart, and he was an absolute ass about it??

god i was so close to crying ****

i def lost my appetite tho, then he got onto me for not eating and said that i was trying to make him out to be the bad guy but i honestly just felt sick??

my mom felt bad for me and was like trying to give me nice comforting notions secretly and also i think my brother was bc when dad turned away he asked if i was ok and pet my hair

like i am ok just god why does he have to be such a **** about literally everything?? he says he doesnt like it when people attack others or talk aggressively/sarcastically but thats ALL he does

daaaamn


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 3, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yikes, piercing anywhere on the hand is a bad idea, glad you didn't get that. You'll find most reputable piercers don't even offer it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nothing to be self-conscious about! Here's a good bra-fitting guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jk55ep4XUQ



Thanks for the video! It's helpful to see how it's NOT supposed to fit. According to the video and reddit, I'm a 28-D but that's not a real size in the US so I'm going to try ordering the sister size (30-C) online and hope for the best haha.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 3, 2014)

Going out in a few minutes! But... _anxietyyyyy_...


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Going out in a few minutes! But... _anxietyyyyy_...



OuO
*sends internet hugs~*


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 3, 2014)

I just had a bad week and to top it all it looks like im going to lose my boyfriend.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

Have I just been taking advantage of people all this time?

Without realizing it?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm tired of being the only one who cleans _anything_ around here.


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> Have I just been taking advantage of people all this time?
> 
> Without realizing it?


why do you say that?


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

Redlatios said:


> why do you say that?



I feel like I've never truly been friends with someone.
Just used them as entertainment or something to lean on.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

my memory loss from my ECTs is so frustrating
ugh. starting to wonder if its worth it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> Go to the doctor. It's better to know the truth than worrying. Also if you are pregnant, arrange so you can get an abortion. If not, congrats and move on.



I wasn't asking for advice, and I already have a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary and Redlatios should change avatars/sigs...>.>


----------



## 35mm (Oct 3, 2014)

In Spanish class I said I liked a wooden statue of a donkey that the the Spanish teacher has. Now everyone's saying I like the Spanish teacher's arse. Fml


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

This computer is so stupid and slow omfg.... I wanna smash this thing so bad but it's not mine...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

35mm said:


> In Spanish class I said I liked a wooden statue of a donkey that the the Spanish teacher has. Now everyone's saying I like the Spanish teacher's arse. Fml



IM SORRY BUT THIS MADE ME LAUGH REALLY HARD THATS HILARIOUS
ofmg im sorry


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Beary and Redlatios should change avatars/sigs...>.>



Whyyyy?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> Whyyyy?



Your name is Beary, their avatar is a dancing bear! :c 




I'm sorry... ; ;


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

I got my first pair of jeans since last year.
I'm still the same size and they look great on my ass, which is a big deal in my tiny world of insecurities.
But I need to lose my stomach. If I had a smaller stomach, I'd be totally okay with what I look like. I'm just, kind of not sure how to lose it since people say sit-ups don't do anything anymore. Walking/running just keeps making my legs even scarier and I keep losing weight in my chest, not where I want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Going out in a few minutes! But... _anxietyyyyy_...



Have fun! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> Aww for reals? I've got it booked in for Monday! I've got a Christina and I know that can be pretty painful when bumped, but tbh as it's more fleshy it absorbs the shock. The hood is gonna be a lot thinner. Is it troublesome day to day? Or just when it's healing?
> 
> Edit: Sorry I'm pretty sure that was more than anyone on this forum ever wanted to know about me ever.



Christina piercings look so cute and if I wasn't so self-conscious (and if my boyfriend was actually into them), I'd totally get one. I'm like, vicariously living through you and @Motte for your adventurous piercings, lol. I wanna get one, but at the same time, I'd rather not, lol. I feel like my anatomy just isn't cute enough. Or knowing my luck, it would cause some sort of complication.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2014)

this guy is such a huge tool but he strongly resembles someone who was important to me I'm so mad


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

For the first time ever I fell asleep in class when we were watching a documentary. Oops.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

35mm said:


> In Spanish class I said I liked a wooden statue of a donkey that the the Spanish teacher has. Now everyone's saying I like the Spanish teacher's arse. Fml



This made me laugh so hard; you made my day.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

So much work, so little time.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 3, 2014)

Falling asleep in the afternoon and then waking up feeling like barf


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sick and so sleepy but it's a beautiful day I want to be out and about


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

Beary said:


> OuO
> *sends internet hugs~*





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Have fun!



Almost missed these, thanks. x) It was pretty ok!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2014)

It's really hard for me to draw bodies and its frustratingg


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> It's really hard for me to draw bodies and its frustratingg



I cant draw hands at all, I know how it is. Though I can't draw much at all so


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

People who think they are helping but really are being hurtful maybe not intentionally. People who make assumptions about anyone. People who won't let things go. The words feel better soon. The feeling that the world is falling and despite all my good deeds and mentions I can not seem to please anyone. The fact that creepy election/creeper as a side job is now ringing my door everyday when I'm alone and I already said no about the campaign stuff. And the fact that only my fianc? gets the paranormal stuff and my "beliefs" or religion so to speak. The fact that I keep falling in public and people tend to think it's funny, strangers but still. And the fact that if in a face to face confrontation over anything I still start to shake and can't seem to speak, even before being inside so much have terrible social anxiety. Being misunderstood. Strangers who assume because your thin you must have an eating disorder when your trying to gain weight. People who criticize others sexual orientations. People who think it is ok to do unspeakable things just because you have to live with them. Feeling a burden. Feeling useless and like nothing I have to say or feel really matters. 

   And never knowing the day or date unless there is a rare event happening. The guy at the ticket counter looking sorry for me when he said honey nine is sept 11 is no  the free ticket expired. Have been thinking Sept was Nov and vice versa for a while I keep thinking 11 sept 9 nov..though I know sept is over, and sent my friend a bday text then had to cover and say it was meant for someone else...as she is end of nov, but every day is the same day to me as keeping track got lost when school and work stopped, so I forgot the date. Thank goodness she understood we do not talk much but all my old friends moved and drifted, married ect. The future. Guys who when I am out without my boyfriend seem to get sketchier and sketchier about the way they approach. Ok guy at Gone with the wind intermission I don't have a cigarette no, and yes it is sold out but I will keep my side seat even if you have an extra up front next to you to swap...I'm engaged. Ok bag boy, thanks for the simple directions back toward my house but no I don't need to call you when I get there...I said I was engaged, wasn't lying. Being overly open and so an easy target for them because the world is friendly just like in old movies and shows...no when did this get into my head and how have I not learned it. Really wish it was another era I would fit into. Being scared to hit send on this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reading old posts and knowing something was about me and wishing I had not written earlier and could crawl in a hole but still be here, a contradiction.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> People who think they are helping but really are being hurtful maybe not intentionally. People who make assumptions about anyone.



I'm sorry, but are you talking about me? Because you know, I have anxiety too and I start getting really panicky if someone mentions me, good or bad.
I really didn't mean to offend you, I've said so many times and you left a comment on my profile that you deleted. If you honestly think I was secretly laughing at you, then I'm sorry. But I just want you to know that complaining about it and making me feel bad isn't going to make my opinion of you stronger. And I'm sorry if I offended you with that too but if I've learnt anything from life, it's that you can't take everything sugar coated and spoonfed to you.
And I'm sorry if _that_ offended you too, I really should stop.

By the way, I'm fourteen and you have a fianc?. You shouldn't be worrying this much, I know how stressful it is to have anxiety but you've got a commitment that you need to uphold and if you're worrying about things like this then it's going to be bad for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know you won't reply to this because you never do reply to my things, but I really want to talk to you. It makes me feel bad that I might be hurting you and I don't want that, to feel bad or to hurt you. Don't keep it welled up like I did, because I really want to talk but you aren't letting me explain myself.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

"Why bother at all if you know you're going to say hi and get a nasty attitude back, with a rude face and just get shot down? What the hell ever happened to "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"?  _*OR AT LEAST*_ "treat others how you'd want to be treated". 





> Agreed, am feeling this.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> "Why bother at all if you know you're going to say hi and get a nasty attitude back, with a rude face and just get shot down? What the hell ever happened to "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"?  _*OR AT LEAST*_ "treat others how you'd want to be treated".
> 
> Agreed, am feeling this.



If you don't want to talk then don't, but please don't call me out. That just flares it up even more and I hate that.
I'm going to repeat this for the final time, *I'M NOT BEING MEAN INTENTIONALLY*.
If you think I'm being mean, go ahead. I'm as sensitive as you are and I'm close to crying now.

I'm sorry, I'm getting really pissed now but you don't understand how hard it is for me to talk to you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

People in Club Tortimer..

There's 2 peeopl there, talking and doing things at the same time.....

yeah.... pretty sure it's 1 person on 2 3DS's since they're doing things at the exact same time. It's sad to know that people waste their time just to do this... but it's entertaining me so...


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> People in Club Tortimer..
> 
> There's 2 peeopl there, talking and doing things at the same time.....
> 
> yeah.... pretty sure it's 1 person on 2 3DS's since they're doing things at the exact same time. It's sad to know that people waste their time just to do this... but it's entertaining me so...



Pft, how do you do that? I can just imagine someone at the table with 2 3DSs and their arms spread so they can play in sync xD
Or maybe they're twins?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> Pft, how do you do that? I can just imagine someone at the table with 2 3DSs and their arms spread so they can play in sync xD
> Or maybe they're twins?



Lol I think they just kept leaving and arriving on the island until they found each other XD It's funny how one of them is someone I met earlier since his comment said "Partly Cloudy in Tokyo."


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol I think they just kept leaving and arriving on the island until they found each other XD It's funny how one of them is someone I met earlier since his comment said "Partly Cloudy in Tokyo."



Perhaps they're stalking you. You might want to watch out while your gates are open D:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> Perhaps they're stalking you. You might want to watch out while your gates are open D:



OMFG IT DISCONNECTED AND I WENT BACK AND FOUND HIM AGAIN!! THIS IS THE THIRD TIME!! OMG CREEPER D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any my battery just died xD


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Everyone is being very stereotypical to the fact that I am Punjabi, mocking me with saying stuff like, "Where is the sacred cow?"



I wish people would get more educated about things like this, maybe it would stop them from being so racist -_-



thatawkwardkid said:


> People in the US use sarcasm as well, I'm pretty sure you knew this but I just wanted to make sure sarcasm is also heavily used among some people in America (like me)
> 
> Oh god I use sarcasm so much people always tell me to shut up (jokingly) or to stop lol



I should have put more emphasis on "some"


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> I wish people would get more educated about this stuff, maybe it would stop them from being so racist -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I should have put more emphasis on "some"



Lol ok


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> OMFG IT DISCONNECTED AND I WENT BACK AND FOUND HIM AGAIN!! THIS IS THE THIRD TIME!! OMG CREEPER D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Any my battery just died xD



Your 3DS is just trying to save you :'D

*MY ETSY PURCHASE HASN'T BEEN SHIPPED AND THE PERSON LIVES LIKE 4 HOURS AWAY FROM ME IS IT THAT HARD JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I threw up. :/
> Damn sun...



  So sorry, there are many things that can cause issues with sun and heat, I have that problem as well. And hope you are better now, the dry heaving and nausea is awful and I know that feeling sucks. Gator aid is good for fluid intake but if it doesn't burn too much 7 up or sprite no caffeine can lessen nausea sometimes. Also if you know are going to be sick again until it's all out my fianc? works at hosp and taught me force down bread even if dry and hard to swallow bc there quoting him are layers underneath layers of things in the stomach and sometimes nausea I won't stop so at hospital they force bread and water to make people throw up until the bread stays down then know all the acid and whatever is gone...

   Your probably better now and it may not be helpful but if happens again may be. He tricked me one day I couldn't stop being sick saying bread and water thirty seconds later back to being sick and I asked him and he said that was supposed to happen. Was mad at first but he helped me so if it helps someone else on a nausea and vomit mixed with dry heave day then was worth the story.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Everyone is being very stereotypical to the fact that I am Punjabi, mocking me with saying stuff like, "Where is the sacred cow?"



What's Punjabi? ... am i stupid or something...


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> What's Punjabi? ... am i stupid or something...



It's middle eastern I think. I'm not going to say Indian because I'm probably wrong but it seems from the disgusting comments these people are making it seems to be around that area.
It's kind of like the people at school talking Chinese to me. Of course, I don't understand Chinese so I just snap back some incredibly weird comment in self defence.
Bullying hurts man. But it's hilariously funny when the bully can't even get it right.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> Your 3DS is just trying to save you :'D
> 
> *MY ETSY PURCHASE HASN'T BEEN SHIPPED AND THE PERSON LIVES LIKE 4 HOURS AWAY FROM ME IS IT THAT HARD JESUS CHRIST*



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsu1hmqdNa1qconqn.gif (It said it was too big so I had to link it)

This is how I'm feeling right now


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

There are no birthdays today?!?! that's not correct.

Also, where are the mods when you need them ;A; I NEED THEM TO READ IT


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> It's middle eastern I think. I'm not going to say Indian because I'm probably wrong but it seems from the disgusting comments these people are making it seems to be around that area.
> It's kind of like the people at school talking Chinese to me. Of course, I don't understand Chinese so I just snap back some incredibly weird comment in self defence.
> Bullying hurts man. But it's hilariously funny when the bully can't even get it right.



Do they actually speak Chinese? Or did they just learn to say things in Chinese to mock you? Because that's really sad. 

And oh my gosh, it IS funny when the bully ends up looking stupid.

Someone once told me to go back to Albania where I belong (apparently they have some problem with Albanians?). I just said "Albania? What are you talking about?" Turns out they had me confused with someone else, so they just walked away looking embarrassed XD


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> Do they actually speak Chinese? Or did they just learn to say things in Chinese to mock you? Because that's really sad.
> 
> And oh my gosh, it IS funny when the bully ends up looking stupid.
> 
> Someone once told me to go back to Albania where I belong (apparently they have some problem with Albanians?). I just said "Albania? What are you talking about?" Turns out they had me confused with someone else, so they just walked away looking embarrassed XD



Well, half of it was random stereotypical noises I haven't heard from a five year old but they've learnt incredibly basic words and greetings in Chinese they honestly thought would hurt me.

Sucks I'm not Chinese. I could've said something to them.

Oh my gosh, how horrible! At least they were confused though haha~


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> What's Punjabi? ... am i stupid or something...



I _think_ it's Indian/Pakistani...

 I wasn't accusing you of being ignorant as I don't know exactly where they're from myself, I just think that people shouldn't be racist about it, ESPECIALLY if they have no idea about the ethnicity.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

@starlark no wasn't you...not saying who though

- - - Post Merge - - -

@star...it was not about you...oh no now I, crying bc it was really not about you...it was...I can't but not you...now your mad and it wasn't you.  And as far as my fianc? I'm not worried about what goes on here but what do you mean if I am worried about creepy guys, or telling him I can't have a kid, or being sick, what am I worrying about that is bad for my fianc?...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or I mean would be harmful to our relation. He knows I have trouble going out alone but last semesters of med school can't always be there. And again was not not not you dear. I am so sorry if you thought it was due to the timing was someone else...I've been staying away a few days..but not you. At all. So no tears no anger. It was...pm me and I will tell you who and what if you wish but know it wasn't you. I don't understand about my fianc? though he knows my worries and he is 21 and I older and he is great but that is unrelated...I'm confused but more concerned that you think is you. I deleted bc thought better to talk in private, and was done with whole thing ready to be fun on here and forget it but it wasn't you who sent the private message not you dear. Now upset that you are, I don't say names so sorry you misunderstood but be assured your not the one.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Christina piercings look so cute and if I wasn't so self-conscious (and if my boyfriend was actually into them), I'd totally get one. I'm like, vicariously living through you and @Motte for your adventurous piercings, lol. I wanna get one, but at the same time, I'd rather not, lol. I feel like my anatomy just isn't cute enough. Or knowing my luck, it would cause some sort of complication.



Aww man sorry to hear you're self conscious ;n; I seriously doubt you have any need to be self conscious tho, I've been lurking on the 'what do you look like' thread and you are looking hella fine. /internetcreeper

They are seriously awesome piercings though! Do pop in to a nice friendly piercer (I always prefer female when it comes to stuff like that) and see if you're anatomically suitable, if you're ever interested in getting one that is! Most Christinas don't heal well or end up migrating because people just don't have the right anatomy and the piercer is too concerned with getting a paycheck rather than actually making sure the person is suitable for the piercing. Mine healed super well because my anatomy is basically perfect for it, it isn't a hard piercing to heal at all. I'm convinced most of the rejection stories come from people who weren't anatomically suitable for it.

My piercings generally make me like my body more, and trust me my body isn't exactly supermodel status. I'm a dumpy kinda chunky chick with short legs and a really long torso. My nipple piercing made me like my boobs more :3 before I thought they were tiny, misshapen and gross but now I'm like... who cares I've got a hella dope barbell stuck through there they look awesome.

Sry piercing rant.

Although thinking about piercings and being bothered, I am seriously annoyed at how unsuitable my ears are for basically everything. I can't get anything bar my lobes pierced because my stupid ears cba to be a nice shape. I really wanted a tragus, a daith and an industrial but NOPE. Of course this might be a sign for me to go ahead and just get elf ear mods hehe.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> snip



I must've misunderstood...agh, I'm so sorry! I always mess up on these things  I'm sorry to hear that, you two should really try to work something out. Have a talk together, make sure everything's okay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> bleb



Piercings are cool and in the long run they look awesome but they hurt _soooo_ much D:


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

Now an anxiety attack bc again just by speaking I hurt the wrong totally wrong persons feelings. I was reading older posts and messages from days ago and that was part of it but most was real life stuff. Now wrong person is offended my goodness. I hate upsetting people but the wrong people that's worse...

- - - Post Merge - - -

We both misunderstood. Someone else already kind of said for me privately what I needed to say to said person but didn't have the nerve so was just a all that's bothering me. But most was general, some IRL, and I would never call you out here or anywhere or at all really. If I had too would be where no one could see if possible like a pm or not at all and tell a mod. But it's just a game site for fun so wouldn't even do that unless was really harsh, closed a thread I started once bc went off topic but aside that see site sans this thread as fun and ignore the rest and this forum is the only one can say how feel off game but as long as you know wasn't you all is good. The majority of it was actually all non site related but can see how could be misunderstood. Hugs.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2014)

People who are like:

"Do you know who (famou sperson) is?"
"Yes, how so?"
"Then who are they"

I MEAN WHAT THE FIRETRUCK WHY WOULD I SAY YES JUST ... no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> It's middle eastern I think. I'm not going to say Indian because I'm probably wrong but it seems from the disgusting comments these people are making it seems to be around that area.
> It's kind of like the people at school talking Chinese to me. Of course, I don't understand Chinese so I just snap back some incredibly weird comment in self defence.
> Bullying hurts man. But it's hilariously funny when the bully can't even get it right.



Chinese isn't a language. It's a family of hundreds of languages spoken in China.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I'm not Chinese so sorry for not knowing what the bullies speak to me x_x
I'm gathering it was Mandarin though.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

woke up really early and now my whole body is sore.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> woke up really early and now my whole body is sore.



Did you wake up by obligation or because someone or something else woke you up? I woke up early too... good thing I went to sleep early last night. I know a lot of people who work on saturdays.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Did you wake up by obligation or because someone or something else woke you up? I woke up early too... good thing I went to sleep early last night. I know a lot of people who work on saturdays.


i woke up because I couldn't sleep. loud rain is pouring outside.

i really hate it when in my sleep I go in an akward position and then I wake up to feel the most agonizing pain in one of my limbs.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 4, 2014)

Feeling like public enemy number one.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Goddamit did the villager reset trick and THOUGHT there was no one there but nah Truffles has dumped herself in a remote corner of town.

Ew.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 4, 2014)

I fell asleep with my arm under my body, so I woke up to a completely dead arm.


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

My legs have been sore for overusing them in P.E. and these 1 day breaks in between aren't helping the pain :/


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

I have to tell my current boss that i'm leaving for another job in 2 weeks tomorrow and i'm really scared cause what if he can't find someone to replace me in time? The pub isn't exactly getting a lot of customers lately and i feel really bad but i've wanted this new job forever, it will open a lot of doors for me. gah.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm scared right now. I haven't been breathing right these last two days. I'm at a free clinic right now. I'm almost in tears. I'm really scared that something might seriously be wrong.  I have no insurance so if I need surgery its going to put me further into debt. I'm so scared right now.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 4, 2014)

my mcdonalds chips arent salty enough


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

Today's current target of my irrational worrying/obsession.
Jesus, how the hell can he love me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm scared right now. I haven't been breathing right these last two days. I'm at a free clinic right now. I'm almost in tears. I'm really scared that something might seriously be wrong.  I have no insurance so if I need surgery its going to put me further into debt. I'm so scared right now.



Sending you good thoughts and love.
It'll be okay; let's just see what the clinic says and go from there.
I'm in the same boat with insurance so I know the fear.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 4, 2014)

I suck at coming up with solos. I can't improvise at all. I mean I like jazz band and everything but I'm like way too nervous to do solos in front of people. rip me


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 4, 2014)

My aunt is dying.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 4, 2014)

The fact that I keep seeing so many patients messed up with heart failure, and yet I keep eating junk food.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm scared my bank will laugh at the fact I spent my first ?40 via my debit card on a jumper... ;-;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm scared my bank will laugh at the fact I spent my first ?40 via my debit card on a jumper... ;-;



yes ur bank's staff have nothing better than do track ur individual spending, just like nsa love to watch u jerk a quick one


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes ur bank's staff have nothing better than do track ur individual spending, just like nsa love to watch u jerk a quick one



hey quit the Mariah sass I'm having a crisis here

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't know exactly how I could "jerk" a quick one either...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 4, 2014)

Annnd bf went MIA again. This is starting to become a regular occurrence. We made plans to play DOTA2.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> hey quit the Mariah sass I'm having a crisis here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> don't know exactly how I could "jerk" a quick one either...



use ur imagination and be creative

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Annnd bf went MIA again. This is starting to become a regular occurrence. We made plans to play DOTA2.



dude how has dota not split u and ur bf up yet??


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, right now we're just playing against bots. We're not interested in playing against other people. Basically its just a stop gap while we wait for Borderlands to come out.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> use ur imagination and be creative



please don't say stuff like that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to go and take a cold shower honestly but that's really offensive to me...


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes ur bank's staff have nothing better than do track ur individual spending, just like nsa love to watch u jerk a quick one



I love you so much.

I forgot my tumblr password and I can't reset it via email as I don't have access to it and the 4 side blogs any more so I basically had to restart and ughghgh it looks so disorganised and empty. RIP in peace tumblr.

Also I've got mad cuticle pain rn. I was pushing them back to paint my nails and I accidentally missed and pushed my thumb cuticle so far back. It's basically got a massive scar on it now and it hella kills when I try to play piano or even write.

Nail care is srs business.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

I just got an email from the suicide prevention programme at my school :/


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I just got an email from the suicide prevention programme at my school :/



Um woah. I don't wanna say the wrong thing or be patronising and fake so I'll just ask straight; are you okay?


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm fine but my Spanish teacher noticed me drawing over the cuts on my arm and being the hysterical woman she is she told on me.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm fine but my Spanish teacher noticed me drawing over the cuts on my arm and being the hysterical woman she is she told on me.



You may not like this, but she did the right thing. Most teachers, they'll just ignore it because they don't want to get involved.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> You may not like this, but she did the right thing. Most teachers, they'll just ignore it because they don't want to get involved.



I know it is, and I appreciate that but all my classmates think I'm slowly descending into madness...
It doesn't help I've been told off for staring into space for in several lessons. I think they're convinced I'm an alien now.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm fine but my Spanish teacher noticed me drawing over the cuts on my arm and being the hysterical woman she is she told on me.



Well. As long as you're okay now. I kinda, the subject itself is hard to broach because, from personal experience, I hate that generic 'don't cut yourself just be happy<33' kinda fakeness as if a few words will just instantly cure people. And people deal with these things in their own way, sometimes they wanna talk or sometimes they're just nah. Leave it.

Like when I was in school I hated people commenting on it. So I get you. I just felt like. Embarrassed. Like people were gonna think I was some attention seeking weirdo.

So I can kinda see both sides. I'm glad she did notice and was concerned. But on the other hand from personal experience I'm kinda like nah no not today over that kinda stuff.

So basically. Whatever you're feeling. I hope you're k. And if you need someone. Hmu.

Hopefully my response wasn't too assuming/self centred/annoying.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I know it is, and I appreciate that but all my classmates think I'm slowly descending into madness...
> It doesn't help I've been told off for staring into space for in several lessons. I think they're convinced I'm an alien now.



That sucks. I've done that in school before but mainly because I was bored. Side note, I didn't care what people thought of me. It's what I thought of myself that is important. :c


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 4, 2014)

i want the new SSB game wahh

but no money


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 4, 2014)

The scary thing, is I know why people cut. It releases endorphins which basically make you happy. It's just temporary though...


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Well. As long as you're okay now. I kinda, the subject itself is hard to broach because, from personal experience, I hate that generic 'don't cut yourself just be happy<33' kinda fakeness as if a few words will just instantly cure people. And people deal with these things in their own way, sometimes they wanna talk or sometimes they're just nah. Leave it.
> 
> Like when I was in school I hated people commenting on it. So I get you. I just felt like. Embarrassed. Like people were gonna think I was some attention seeking weirdo.
> 
> ...



I'm totally cool. My scars from last time were just healing but something big blew up and I sorta cut myself.
I don't _like_ cutting myself. When I get near a knife I get too scared because it gets me. I've only properly cut myself once, I normally just stab myself with my nails and rip chunks out of my flesh until I bleed.
*Sorry if that was too much, couldn't think of a better way to describe it lol*

I get you. There's a scandal going around our school that one of the popular girls has cut herself and I don't get why everyone's just not leaving it alone. Surely spreading it would make it worse? Idk, it's horrible.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 4, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i want the new SSB game wahh
> 
> but no money



thank god u spent ur money on pool party renekton tho, rite???

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> please don't say stuff like that :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need to go and take a cold shower honestly but that's really offensive to me...



sorry i triggered u


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm totally cool. My scars from last time were just healing but something big blew up and I sorta cut myself.
> I don't _like_ cutting myself. When I get near a knife I get too scared because it gets me. I've only properly cut myself once, I normally just stab myself with my nails and rip chunks out of my flesh until I bleed.
> *Sorry if that was too much, couldn't think of a better way to describe it lol*
> 
> I get you. There's a scandal going around our school that one of the popular girls has cut herself and I don't get why everyone's just not leaving it alone. Surely spreading it would make it worse? Idk, it's horrible.



Glad you're all right. I mean. I'm sure the standard approved response to that kinda thing is 'don't do that love yourself' but I prefer to serve up some realness when it comes to that kinda thing.

And mannnn. I feel you on the getting close to the object kinda thing. Gonna put this under a spoiler, just in case people are kinda squeamish about this kinda thing. Or triggered. So read with caution.



Spoiler



But yeah. I have this kinda beauty tool thing that I use to shave my facial hair. Like not my beard or anything I'm a chick. Not that chicks can't have beards. But I mean like I use it to get rid of the unibrow and upper lip hair. And lord just one look at it. I don't wanna elaborate on the kinda feelings associated with it (well not on this forum anyway) as I feel that could be interpreted as promoting that sorta thing. And straight up nah I never ever wanna get behind promoting it.

Haha oh god the nails thing reminds me of myself.



But meh. Just try and ignore it. It's really no one's business. Apart from those whom you deem worthy to discuss that kinda stuff with you. It's lame to 'gossip' about that sorta stuff and says more about them than you.

People can be really awful about this kinda thing. So sorry you're dealing with that. But school is mostly full of insensitive idiots so bear that in mind.

Edit: Man I say 'kinda' and 'like' a lot. Super sorry. I type like how I talk.


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

I want to go to Gamestop and buy SSB and Hyrule Warriors but no cash = no games. I might be able to buy one of them?? I think I have like $70 but it's hard to get to get my parents to take me to Gamestop OTL. My mom won't buy it for me unless it's an early birthday present (but tbh I'm wondering when the new 3ds comes out so I can get that instead as my birthday present, as was my last year's present) and my dad is cheap, and won't pay for anything unless he supports the idea (basically if it's a type of food he likes, he'll pay. Otherwise, it's on me.) orz


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 4, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> My aunt is dying.



~

I'm so sorry.  My grandma passed recently.  Be good to your aunt, be by her side and let her know she's loved.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Really wanna know what's going on with Peach's legs in the banner and It's bothering me a lot.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Really wanna know what's going on with Peach's legs in the banner and It's bothering me a lot.



THANK YOU!
I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Really wanna know what's going on with Peach's legs in the banner and It's bothering me a lot.


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 4, 2014)

They're crossed lol


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 4, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



Idk
My head feels like it may explode.. I have a sinus infection which means there's like heaps of pressure in my head.
Doesn't help that I've been crying for the past 20 minutes. Silly relationship stuff.. Distance is a b***h. Feeling triggered and I forgot my medication tonight... The only time I can cry is when I "forget" to take it. 
Ugh I just want to sleep for a week. 

Oh also, I went for a job interview. Thought I went well. I have very severe anxiety.. Maybe I did something wrong because like always I got the rejection email the next day. 

I just want to feel happy again.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been saving up money for something I could get, but the problem is I don't know what to get =P


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 4, 2014)

my mom actually offered to buy SSB 3DS for an early birthday present (birthday is like a month away) so I get to get it, so nothing is bothering me now lol


----------



## Imitation (Oct 4, 2014)

..?


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know what I want for my birthday..


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 4, 2014)

So I spent over a week villager resetting for Marshal so that I can begin cycling for TBT.

I give up today so I can download SSB, and behold he plots when I load up my mayor.

This is why I don't like you Marshal.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

Why must marketing exams be so hard?


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Really wanna know what's going on with Peach's legs in the banner and It's bothering me a lot.



^ This
It's annoying me like crazy! XD


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> ^ This
> It's annoying me like crazy! XD





Something like this?


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 4, 2014)

i hate it when people ask me, what do you want to eat? Crazy I know. Im not overly picky. Im just hungry so pick something so we can eat. Then when I say " I don't know what do you want?" or I make a suggestion they have to ponder. Like make up your freaking mind, why make things so difficult.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm nauseated again.
And it's just killing me. I don't know what's wrong.

Also, if I can't make room for Peaches again, I'm going to lose it.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 4, 2014)

Ever since I've been told there's a high chance I have MCDD (autism and schizophrenia in my case) I've been thinking about it and have only realized more and more how much it may actually be true. It makes me depressed, even though I try not to be. I know it's manageable, but I feel like I should be able to live a normal life without taking medication my entire life.

Apart from that, some things people have said to me come across in the wrong way. I don't know how to explain myself to them, and I feel ashamed if I even mention it. Even though they know everything about my condition, I feel like they won't understand what happens in my mind and how much I dislike what happens. Even then, I can't help it, and that's the biggest problem for me. It hurts me more than they think, and them getting annoyed at me only makes it worse.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 4, 2014)

My side hurts. Not sure why that is, but I'm going to whine about it anyway.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel like throwing up


----------



## Minties (Oct 4, 2014)

I think seeing people change around me really bothers me. I feel so disconnected and keep trying to pretend like I belong even when it feels alien.

I've returned to being a horribly lonely person.


----------



## Horus (Oct 4, 2014)

Minties said:


> I think seeing people change around me really bothers me. I feel so disconnected and keep trying to pretend like I belong even when it feels alien.
> 
> I've returned to being a horribly lonely person.



<minties> Also where the f is horus

-30 minutes later-

<Horus> wat hi minties
<Horus> o
<Horus> she ded af


I was watching a video in full screen :[


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel guilty because I was eating healthy all week but today I ate really badly  I'm afraid I'll fall into a downward spiral from here, I'll have to work really hard to eat better tomorrow. The worst is that my parents are going to one of my favorite restaurants in a little bit and invited me to go with them but I don't want to eat any more because I have a fear of gaining weight


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

My stomach hurts alot.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 4, 2014)

Each day I've been kind of alternating from being happy all day or sad all day, and today I'm really sad.

On the bright side maybe that means tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel like I might throw-up.


----------



## Improv (Oct 4, 2014)

my school website is down and i need to get onto my email to type a discussion response due tomorrow and arGH


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

My grandma's coming over again.God bless my soul.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think I'm ever going to lose all the weight I gained back.
Last summer was all for nothing, it seems. :/
If I was rich, I'd just pay to get it sucked out...


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to lose all the weight I gained back.
> Last summer was all for nothing, it seems. :/
> If I was rich, I'd just pay to get it sucked out...



Well,everyone's beautiful in their own way.Plus meaty girls look better then boney ones you have to say.(Sorry if I offended people,Don't know how to state it.)
Forgot to add that the tip of my tongue is burnt or something.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 4, 2014)

Radda said:


> Well,everyone's beautiful in their own way.Plus meaty girls look better then boney ones you have to say.(Sorry if I offended people,Don't know how to state it.)
> Forgot to add that the tip of my tongue is burnt or something.



its probably not meat tho


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> its probably not meat tho



Yep, just fat.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 4, 2014)

I jhave a bit of a headache right now and earlier my jaw was hurting like crazy when I was trying to eat. :U Also gotta get motivation to write.



Radda said:


> Well,everyone's beautiful in their own way.Plus meaty girls look better then boney ones you have to say.(Sorry if I offended people,Don't know how to state it.)
> Forgot to add that the tip of my tongue is burnt or something.



"boney ones you have to say" Uh...what?


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 4, 2014)

The amount of people here who make/use signatures
with a piece of art without credit and permission. Having
credit is not enough, you must have the artists FULL permission,
it's incredibly rude not to, and in fact illegal. Especially editing
and selling...I don't know if people just don't know if artists
having feelings or they just don't give a **** about their hardwork.


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I jhave a bit of a headache right now and earlier my jaw was hurting like crazy when I was trying to eat. :U Also gotta get motivation to write.
> 
> 
> 
> "boney ones you have to say" Uh...what?



Like the ones who diet,don't eat too much

And agreed.People needa put credit's in there.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 4, 2014)

When people try to make someone feel better and in return making someone else feel worse.


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

i'm cold, my tooth is irritating me and I'm worse with this tablet than I thought I'd be 
On the plus side, it motivated me to clean off my desk and once I give up I can play Super Mario 64.


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> When people try to make someone feel better and in return making someone else feel worse.



I know I suck at that (/__\)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i'm cold, my tooth is irritating me and I'm worse with this tablet than I thought I'd be
> On the plus side, it motivated me to clean off my desk and once I give up I can play Super Mario 64.



Good stuff comes with people doing stuff


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 4, 2014)

None of my friends ever want to talk to/hang out with me anymore, and i'm trying to figure out if I did something to piss them off or if I'm just annoying


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 4, 2014)

Spoiler: Complaining



I don't know who I am or what I'm even doing anymore. Life seems meaningless and what I'm working toward isn't even appealing now. I don't know what else to do. Transfer universities? Yeah, let me just pack up and move so I can be more alone than I am now. I have one friend. And he won't even speak to me tonight. 

I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm too tired to work out for the third time today.
I wanna just plot-reset Peaches and watch some videos.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> I know I suck at that (/__\)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, I wasn't trying to target it at you! Sorry if it sounded like it, I always seem to post with bad timings, haha.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

how bad i am at SSB lol..


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to target it at you! Sorry if it sounded like it, I always seem to post with bad timings, haha.



Awww still I think i hurt alot of people on here \o/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marina needs to change clothes.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

Man, this is a silly thing but our art homework is to get pinterest and pin all the stuff we can use for inspiration
i know how to draw a deer ffs i dont need pinterest for that


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> Man, this is a silly thing but our art homework is to get pinterest and pin all the stuff we can use for inspiration
> i know how to draw a deer ffs i dont need pinterest for that



That has to be the worst assignment I've ever heard of. I don't think any kind of school/class should be allowed to force someone to join an internet site either.


----------



## Murray (Oct 5, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> That has to be the worst assignment I've ever heard of. *I don't think any kind of school/class should be allowed to force someone to join an internet site either*.



i agree they will most likely join a naughty site by mistake


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

you guys have to write papers 

plus ive already joined pinterest so yeah
how are they going to check it anyway? look us up?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 5, 2014)

I paid for someone to do art for me weeks ago. They said they would finish it within a week.
Now this person hasn't come online to TBT in around 2-3 weeks.
I feel like I was scammed.


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 5, 2014)

I just got to the 10 villager cap in my town, and Diana decides she wants to camp in my campsite.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I paid for someone to do art for me weeks ago. They said they would finish it within a week.
> Now this person hasn't come online to TBT in around 2-3 weeks.
> I feel like I was scammed.



Aw, I know how you feel, I spent forever trying to get my payment to this person because of our timezone differences and I asked if we could do it in TBT. I sold my dreamie to get the TBT and sent it to them last week.
*(they were in the process of colouring it when I sent the TBT)*
This person's been on and off all week and I asked them how it was going, if there were any time restraints, stuff like that. they haven't responded and I'm feeling sucky because I'm at the top of the list but I haven't recieved anything yet :/


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> Aw, I know how you feel, I spent forever trying to get my payment to this person because of our timezone differences and I asked if we could do it in TBT. I sold my dreamie to get the TBT and sent it to them last week.
> *(they were in the process of colouring it when I sent the TBT)*
> This person's been on and off all week and I asked them how it was going, if there were any time restraints, stuff like that. they haven't responded and I'm feeling sucky because I'm at the top of the list but I haven't recieved anything yet :/


Well at least they were online sometime during the week.
The person who was doing art for me hasn't been online since 2 weeks ago.
No posts, no anything.
I literally feel like I was outright scammed.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 5, 2014)

I keep seeing or hearing people say "anyways". That is so irritatingly wrong, and it's "anyway". The word itself is already referring to a plural situation, it doesn't need to be pluralized! A huge pet peeve of mine. Even my husband says it wrong.

What else is bothering me is that I try to ignore it, but I can't. It's everywhere I look. How did something so simple get screwed up and spread so widely, causing so many people to say it wrong?!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

I've put the most immature rant ever in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Just about 100% done with getting everything about me criticised by my mother.

I'm taking a year out of uni (heath reasons and also to master the languages I've previously studied) and omg I forgot what living with her is like. I'm only living at home b/c it's cheaper and I'm really quite ill atm.

I cannot deal with being told 'you're going to pile the weight on' the second I eat some slightly unhealthy.

My clothes/hair/piercings/make-up are constantly criticised and sneered at.

Seriously yo, my body my rules. If I wanna pile on the black eyeliner, wear short skirts and drink cheap wine then that's my business. I know she's looking out for me but maaaaaan. I hear the same old complaints everyday.

This entire post felt like a rant 13 y/o me would've posted on MySpace and I apologise for that.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I've put the most immature rant ever in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I can't really help there because I'd do the same to my daughter (she's 16). I do disagree with the "pile on weight" thing...that was mean.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lav:) said:


> lol, I can't really help there because I'd do the same to my daughter (she's 16). I do disagree with the "pile on weight" thing...that was mean.



I mean, I know she cares about me and she's just showing her love (in that strict motherly way) but man it does get annoying after a while. She knows my weight means a lot to me so she's probably just looking out for me, in her blunt little way haha.

You're only young once, you may as well take the opportunity to dress like a total tool. You can't get away with massive bows, unicorn t shirts and dresses with bats on them forever. Like I'm aware the older generation probably look at me and think 'god she looks so stupid' but I'm like meh. It makes me happy and I'm only gonna get away with for so long. May as well enjoy it.

I usually get the 'you're such a pretty girl, why have you gotta do these things to yourself?' BECAUSE I'M A GODDAMN PUNK MUM GOD GET OUT OF MY ROOM.

/Disclaimer: I know I'm not punk. And I'm never rude to my Mum. And I'm not a pretty girl. I look like a swamp monster raccoon Avril Lavigne impersonator who's been on a 3 day bar crawl.

Although to be fair if I had a daughter I'm pretty sure I'd be like 'get back here that skirt is miles too short what on earth are you thinking dressing like that don't touch alcohol don't touch cigarettes no boys till you're 30' because I know all the various stuff I've done over the years and I wouldn't want my child doing the same things. Which is hypocritical but I do get where Mums are coming from haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I mean, I know she cares about me and she's just showing her love (in that strict motherly way) but man it does get annoying after a while. She knows my weight means a lot to me so she's probably just looking out for me, in her blunt little way haha.
> 
> You're only young once, you may as well take the opportunity to dress like a total tool. You can't get away with massive bows, unicorn t shirts and dresses with bats on them forever. Like I'm aware the older generation probably look at me and think 'god she looks so stupid' but I'm like meh. It makes me happy and I'm only gonna get away with for so long. May as well enjoy it.
> 
> ...



wtf avril lavigne is hot


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wtf avril lavigne is hot



Omg yh of course she is I love her.

I was describing _myself_ as the swamp monster raccoon.

I would never use such words to describe Queen Avril.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

i'm having a mini panic attack and i'm home alone :|


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 5, 2014)

~
Sorry for the wall of text.

The boyfriend wanted to play video games the other night-our night, no less.  He gets busy that he asks that we have a specific day to do stuff together, which I'm fine with, and this is what 'our night' is.  Generally, we don't normally talk until 6 or 7 or so in the evening.  I get up at 5 for work in the morning, so generally I'm in bed at 9 or 10.  It doesn't give a whole lot of time, and this used to bother me quite a bit, but I've calmed down about it and just sort of accepted things.  Well, this particular night he said he was out with his mom grocery shopping, and for some reason said we'd talk around 5.  I was happy, because this was early, and looking forward to it.  So...I notice that he's online.  Like, I'm just derping around, and I checked facbook, and lo and behold, there he is...and his profile says he won a trophy in his game.

He didn't get on his skype until 5.40 ish, which already had me a little disappointed.  I asked about his mom, and at the time, the thing on his profile conveniently disappeared.  He said his mom was fine, and tired from getting groceries.  And I…I told him: yeah, you weren’t playing games or anything.  He responded with: Huh?  And I told him what I saw, and he said: ‘Dang.  You caught me, cutie.’  And if…if I hadn’t said anything, he would have let me believe it.  He wouldn’t have said anything.  He didn’t want to talk to me.  And if he would have just told me…if we would have waited like we normally do…I would have been fine with it.  I’ve gotten upset about us waiting before, because we don’t get a whole lot of time together anymore.  I used to get worried that he just didn’t want to talk to me.  Especially because we used to talk all the time, 24/7.  He’d text me while he was working, while he was at school, any time of the day, all day.  And now I’m lucky if I get a good morning, (which, by the way, was his idea to even start doing to each other).  I can’t stop thinking that he just doesn’t want to talk to me; he said he lied because he didn’t want me to feel like he was choosing a video game over me.  But now I just…I don’t know.  And at the time, (this happened a few days ago), I said it was fine, but now I just feel hurt and I can’t stop thinking about it and wondering how many times I’ve felt like…like he’s online, and I’m online, but he just doesn’t care enough to talk to me.  Because I've felt what I felt that night before...like he's there, he just doesn't want to talk to me and doesn't have the balls to tell me.  He just doesn’t want to talk, because he has more important people to talk to, one of which is a girl that he was in love with for a year and a half before we got together.  He told me he hadn’t talked to her in months…I found out that wasn’t true the same night that all of the above happened…


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm having a mini panic attack and i'm home alone :|



Are you okay? Take some deep breaths (through your nose, count to five as you inhale and exhale), and turn off as many sounds as you can. Try getting a glass of water, or walk around.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~



*(i did read all of it i'm just good at skim reading okay so shushie)*
Aw man, I can't imagine how tough it is for you, especially as you aren't exactly on talking terms right now. I understand you're most likely still in love with him but if he's lying to you and making you feel like this then you should space out for a while. If you're not comfortable with this, talk it out. If he fesses up and admits everything you, that's a good boyfriend who respects you and loves you enough to tell you the truth.
But if he's still uncomfortable you'll have to let him go. Don't worry, you're not a jealous, self centered ***** if you do. You're being the bigger person and acknowledging your problems by not letting him defeat you.
Either way, you must try and find out what's wrong before taking any action. The worse thing you can do is leave it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Resi said:


> Are you okay? Take some deep breaths (through your nose, count to five as you inhale and exhale), and turn off as many sounds as you can. Try getting a glass of water, or walk around.



I'm not _exactly_ okay but I can deal with it. I'm slowing down now, I tried the water and the breathing and it seemed to work. Thank you very much though


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

Sockshare, Firedrive and putlocker aren't working anymore. How the heck am I  going to watch my movies?!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2014)

Straight boys I like problems


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

soooo I basically slept with my ex's friend (we really liked each other and had been flirting for weeks, it wasn't just a random shag) and the friend told my ex and now it's awkward and my ex is really angry and saying i'm a whore etc.. I feel so bad that i've possibly ruined their friendship


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 5, 2014)

My dad. He tries to guilt trip me into doing whatever he pleases.

"Ness, you need to do this for me right now because so and so just happened and i cant do it because im rlly sad right now ok????"
"Dad I'm not even in the same ****ing country as you"


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

dad..yes :/

also people who post huge "life" threads and expect people to give big advices. I'd recommend you talk to someone you know irl. And if someone in the thread replies and the op goes all like " i didn't ask for advice i just want stranger sympathy" or such.

I don't mind you talking but really don't be rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Sockshare, Firedrive and putlocker aren't working anymore. How the heck am I  going to watch my movies?!



/facepalm


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm halfway between Houston and Dallas so this Texans/Cowboys game is ALL OVER my social media and I _could not care lessss_


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> soooo I basically slept with my ex's friend (we really liked each other and had been flirting for weeks, it wasn't just a random shag) and the friend told my ex and now it's awkward and my ex is really angry and saying i'm a whore etc.. I feel so bad that i've possibly ruined their friendship



IT ****IN HAPPENED


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a dentist appointment on Wednesday, only I think I'm coming down with a cold so I'm not entirely sure whether to cancel or not.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 5, 2014)

~

The boyfriend made a status stating: No one gives a damn how you feel.  I commented, stating that I do.  He texted me saying it was lyrics from a song, that it wasn't a statement about not caring about others or that others don't care for him. I feel miserable.  I just keep thinking about him talking to that one girl he loved for so long....and how he can't seem to talk to me about anything anymore.  I'm stressing, and I really shouldn't.  The doctor says I stress too much.  But what do I have to stress about?  This is it.  I don't have kids, I don't have a family to rely on, it's just me and my cat Merlin.  The boyfriend, he seems like the only person in the world that cares about me.  I was even planning on moving down to Texas; we were planning our own little adventure.  I've opened up to him more then...probably one person.  There's only one person in the whole world I've been this open with, and that person hates me now.  I'm starting to wonder if maybe I'm just the sort of person that people generally don't like, or want to take advantage of.  In order to move, I'll need to save up so much money...and I'm having health issues...and car issues....and no insurance, except liability on the car.  It would take nothing for him to move here.  He says he's dropping college.  But he wants to stay for his friends. But I...I don't have even that.  I bear my weight on the internet because strangers aren't as quick to judge, and they don't know me.  If I died in my apartment, no one would know.  I just feel so alone right now.  And I feel like the one person that actually wanted me around...just doesn't want me anymore.  And God, I just keep thinking...he didn't want to tell me he didn't want to talk to me...he didn't want to tell me he's still talking with the girl he loved before....and it's just eating at me.

Except Merlin, bless his little kitty soul.  I got pretty sick last night and he layed with me throughout the whole night.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 5, 2014)

I wish people would take me seriously at work


Spoiler



I mean most people are great but I get some people (people my age specifically) who just do not listen. We have certain rules like no taking your liquor outside, etc. and I find it very hard to enforce anything, because a) I'm a little 20 year old woman, there's nothing I can do physically to make people leave/listen to me, and b) I'm literally the only one here, it's not like we have a bouncer or anything to deal with idiots. It just frustrates me because people don't take me seriously just because of my age and the fact that I'm pretty lenient. I don't mind staying open a bit later if you want to finish a game of pool or whatever and I try to accommodate everybody and be nice. I like to think that I'm a nice person. I'm pretty easygoing. But that just seems to make people think that they can do whatever they want and walk all over me. 

I had two people in last night who came in just as I was closing early (which I do if there's nobody here), which was fine and obviously I stayed open until our closing time. I actually knew the girl. At last call I asked if they wanted anything else, and they both got another beer even though the guy was like sipping his and had half left so I don't why he thought he's have time to drink another. Whatever. So when it comes closing time, they're finishing up a game of pool and their beers and such so I said, "I'm gonna turn the signs off and stuff but I still need to do my nightly cash-out and paperwork (which usually takes me about a half an hour), so no rush, I don't mind if you guys want to hang around". The bar is closed but I don't mind if people stay later since I'm there anyways. Then their ride showed up and they had to go - and of course the guy still had like nearly a full beer. He asked if he could take it with. I said no, you're not allowed to take any liquor outside, or with you obviously. So then they try to argue with me, oh I won't tell anybody, etc etc. No, it's just the rule. So she finishes the last bit of her beer and hands me the bottle, while he's still arguing with me. While I'm talking to him she just takes his beer and runs out. ;l I just looked at him and said, "okay, thanks for understanding, goodbye". I think he felt like an ass because when he was leaving he ****ed up the lock on the door and I had to come and fix it and he was all embarrassed and like, oh have a good night.

It's not that this is a big deal at all, it's just the principle of the thing. When I say not to do something, can you maybe not do it? It's not like I make the rules, and people don't seem to care that it's my ass on the line, if the inspector comes in and sees people doing stupid **** like this I'm the one who gets fined, or god forbid fired for something more serious. It's the same thing when I have to ID people - it seems like they're offended by being ID'ed by somebody younger than them. God help me if they don't and I have to ask them to leave. You think I want to do this and get *****ed at by people? No, it's my job. So lay off.


/huuuge rant


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> The boyfriend made a status stating: No one gives a damn how you feel.  I commented, stating that I do.  He texted me saying it was lyrics from a song, that it wasn't a statement about not caring about others or that others don't care for him. I feel miserable.  I just keep thinking about him talking to that one girl he loved for so long....and how he can't seem to talk to me about anything anymore.  I'm stressing, and I really shouldn't.  The doctor says I stress too much.  But what do I have to stress about?  This is it.  I don't have kids, I don't have a family to rely on, it's just me and my cat Merlin.  The boyfriend, he seems like the only person in the world that cares about me.  I was even planning on moving down to Texas; we were planning our own little adventure.  I've opened up to him more then...probably one person.  There's only one person in the whole world I've been this open with, and that person hates me now.  I'm starting to wonder if maybe I'm just the sort of person that people generally don't like, or want to take advantage of.  In order to move, I'll need to save up so much money...and I'm having health issues...and car issues....and no insurance, except liability on the car.  It would take nothing for him to move here.  He says he's dropping college.  But he wants to stay for his friends. But I...I don't have even that.  I bear my weight on the internet because strangers aren't as quick to judge, and they don't know me.  If I died in my apartment, no one would know.  I just feel so alone right now.  And I feel like the one person that actually wanted me around...just doesn't want me anymore.  And God, I just keep thinking...he didn't want to tell me he didn't want to talk to me...he didn't want to tell me he's still talking with the girl he loved before....and it's just eating at me.
> 
> Except Merlin, bless his little kitty soul.  I got pretty sick last night and he layed with me throughout the whole night.




*hugs*

I'm sorry things aren't going so great for you. And people do care. Don't think otherwise.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> IT ****IN HAPPENED



yep I'm such an idiot!


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yep I'm such an idiot!



Don't listen to Karla. He just likes messing with people's minds.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Don't listen to Karla. He just likes messing with people's minds.



He? I always thought Karla was a she...


----------



## savanna (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm miserable in my school and my parents won't let me transfer.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> He? I always thought Karla was a she...



Believe it or not. xP


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> He? I always thought Karla was a she...



Karla is our almighty ruler.

I'm getting seriously rustled over my kitties' health.



Spoiler



I burn so much incense in my room and I'm a chain smoker, so I close the door so my kitties can't come in and breathe the smoke into their little lungs. But they spend all day howling and crying outside my door trying to come in because they don't understand that their owner is a dirty ash queen. Basically I just got bellowed at to let them in because they keep yowling and irritating my parents. So they're here now and I'm so scared the smoke in the air will hurt their lungs :''''' I've opened the windows but still. I get so worried over my animals' health. But not over mine.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Karla is our almighty ruler.
> 
> I'm getting seriously rustled over my kitties' health.
> 
> ...



Have you ever considered using a E-Cig?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Don't listen to Karla. He just likes messing with people's minds.



err ok? They've been nice to me but ok


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Have you ever considered using a E-Cig?



I haven't actually! I've seen people around campus with them but I always thought they were for people who wanted to give up smoking.

Just for me, nothing can come close to the glorious alveoli burning taste of a standard cancer stick.

And I cba to smoke outside. It's way too cold. And I'd have to get dressed and stuff.

I'm thinking of trying to get my cats to attach themselves to another family member. Maybe then they won't constantly have to spend 24/7 with me and I can char up my lungs in peace.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I haven't actually! I've seen people around campus with them but I always thought they were for people who wanted to give up smoking.
> 
> Just for me, nothing can come close to the glorious alveoli burning taste of a standard cancer stick.
> 
> ...



It's for both actually, the e-juice comes with different nicotine levels. From 0 nicotine to 24mg of nicotine. Not to mention, it comes in a **** ton of flavors.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> err ok? They've been nice to me but ok



i think my posting style is incompatible with some ppl


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Don't listen to Karla. He just likes messing with people's minds.



I wouldn't exactly call it "messing with people's minds".

Two projects and an audition. I'm prepared for none of those three right now and I also haven't had one of those weekends where all you do is relax, either.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i think my posting style is incompatible with some ppl



ha don't worry about it

the group of friends my ex is in have now all fallen out and are taking sides because of the guy I slept with. AWKWARD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

People who seriously get upset if your curse/swear. Get a life.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Annachie said:


> ha don't worry about it
> 
> the group of friends my ex is in have now all fallen out and are taking sides because of the guy I slept with. AWKWARD



u know how empires have fallen because of women

like helen of troy

yeah its all true


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

the cake are lies karla


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

I keep sneezing and it makes my nose runny. Now I can't stop coughing...


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

I really don't understand why I can't place a bridge within 50 squares of a villager's house yet they can dump their houses about 2 inches away from my previously constructed bridges.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Flem.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

I need to shower and pick up the house but I don't feel like moving.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 5, 2014)

~

Sorry to post drama all day, I just don't know who else to talk to.

I texted the boyfriend.  I asked him if he really wants me living with him.  He said yes, and I guess....well, I guess I just went off.  I told him I don't want to make him uncomfortable, or to have him feel like he can't be honest with me...or that he has to lie to me because he wants to do other things.  He said he always wants to talk to me unless he feels like ****.  And that's what stung me, because he lied to me.  He lied to me so he could do something else.  I can't help but wonder if this has happened before, too, because there have been times when I've sat in front of my computer while he's online, just staring, because...he's online, and so am I, but it just doesn't matter anymore.  And I told him that if he HAS lied to me before, (it's gonna be hard to convince me it hasn't), why couldn't he just tell me?  He said that the other night was different, and that he didn't want to hurt my feelings, so I asked him if he's going to lie to me every time he doesn't want to hurt me.  And then I brought up that he didn't want me to know this girl, this girl he had loved for a year and a half, came to this party thing he had.  He openly admitted after he told me she went, he hoped I hadn't heard it.  And I didn't admit that I did hear that until later, because I'm trying really hard to be okay with her and the fact that he wants to be her friend.  And we got into this argument where he's trying to tell me he doesn't talk to her anymore, and...I mean, on the night that this whole thing started, he literally said to my face: Oh, yeah, I texted her yesterday.  He admitted that he wants to start taking piano lessons from her again.  And I keep thinking...I don't know if he wanted me.  I think I might just be a rebound and it's killing me.  So, he had to work.  He said he had to work, and he wold talk to me later, and I couldn't say anything so I just said: yeah.  The last thing he said was: Can we have this conversation later through a  medium I can actually make a coherent statement?  I can't fxing text.

I'm sorry to bring my drama here.  I just wanted to rant to someone, and I don't really have anyone, and I feel like crap.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 5, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Flem.



*Phlegm


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't seem to fall asleep and there's so much I wanted to do today..

Like oops it's already 8am


----------



## Brackets (Oct 5, 2014)

I just had my first ever nosebleed and I freaked out like OMG THERE'S BLOOD WHATDOIDO 
and i'm supposed to be a medical student..


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

my cycling town has the pretty BRIGHT orange/purple sunset, don't know if thats common, might be but it looks so pretty and i havent seen it before i dont think.. but my main towns never got it..

And I don't know what to do. So hard to feel happy lately lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> my cycling town has the pretty BRIGHT orange/purple sunset, don't know if thats common, might be but it looks so pretty and i havent seen it before i dont think.. but my main towns never got it..
> 
> And I don't know what to do. So hard to feel happy lately lol



let me introduce u to my three point sadness busting plan
1. identify cause of sadness
2. remove cause of sadness
3. be happy


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

Easier said than done.


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> let me introduce u to my three point sadness busting plan
> 1. identify cause of sadness
> 2. remove cause of sadness
> 3. be happy




that's adorable qAq


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, having dogs helps a lot 

But eh, speaking of removing what makes me sad. I could do it. I could, if I was brave enough.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> that's adorable qAq



wats adorable about that???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Well, having dogs helps a lot
> 
> But eh, speaking of removing what makes me sad. I could do it. I could, if I was brave enough.



ok. if u have doubts about a relationship. 9/10 times its doomed. cut the staph, cauterise and move on.

o and if u dont wanna play league with him u can play dota Kappa


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

Why is everything about league? lmao 

And lol, yeah, most people would like to just cut it off when things get back but I like to try and work it out.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why is everything about league? lmao
> 
> And lol, yeah, most people would like to just cut it off when things get back but I like to try and work it out.



because thats literally all i know about u, o and ur silly roleplays

again 9/10 times ur desire to work it out is borne out of some emotional fallacy. is it because u have invested so much into the relationship? that time is already spent, its the sunk costs fallacy, the worst u can do is use it to justify sinking more time into a sinking ship. im not gonna pretend i know the details, but i like to make educated assumptions and they tend to be quite accurate


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Why is everything about league? lmao
> 
> And lol, yeah, most people would like to just cut it off when things get back but I like to try and work it out.




Relationships is a two way street. If you're doin all the work, is it a relationship?


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

This one friend of mine who is super flaky... I'm used to it by now and not surprised when she cancels on plans, but it does get old after, oh, 8 years.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

I never even said I was doing all of the work, I just don't give three quarter of the details.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> He? I always thought Karla was a she...



it bothers me that people assume peoples genders. I am a boy, karla is a boy.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Lauren said:


> it bothers me that people assume peoples genders. I am a boy, karla is a boy.



srsly, all they have to do is listen to ur voice


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> *because thats literally all i know about u, o and ur silly roleplays*
> 
> again 9/10 times ur desire to work it out is borne out of some emotional fallacy. is it because u have invested so much into the relationship? that time is already spent, its the sunk costs fallacy, the worst u can do is use it to justify sinking more time into a sinking ship. im not gonna pretend i know the details, but i like to make educated assumptions and they tend to be quite accurate



Yeah I roleplay because I don't do much else and it also gives me something to do when I'm lonely or something lol


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Aww man I have the worst itch in the world right now.



Spoiler



Basically I bought one of those little smelly bead sachet things to go inside your clothes draws to make things smell nice and I swear to god I must be allergic to it.

I put on a pair of tights and a pair of knickers which had been in that drawer and LAWD BABY JESUS.

I can't even describing the burning sensation all over my legs and all over my crotch.

It is so goddamn itchy this is the worst feeling in the world.

I would literally rather be in actual pain than feeling this itchy.

MY LOWER HALF BURNS UGHGHGHHGH.

I don't have any special cream that could make it better. I tried putting body butter on it and it just burnt and itched more.

I literally don't know what to do I swear to god I'm gonna scratch my goddamn uterus out.

Everything is so itchy help.

I tried taking a bath in just water but drying myself off made me itchier. Everything hurts. Nothing is fun. I am trying to keep my hands distracted so I don't tear my legs apart. I am so so so itchy. You can't begin to understand how itchy I am.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yeah I roleplay because I don't do much else and it also gives me something to do when I'm lonely or something lol



in the end, u recognise the brave thing to do is to cut it. note u didnt say stupid, but brave.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

so wait are you calling me stupid or

idk u confuse me sometimes

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i say that because sometimes you seem serious


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> so wait are you calling me stupid or
> 
> idk u confuse me sometimes
> 
> ...



no

u said u would remove the root of ur sadness if u were brave enough. anything considered brave is generally good and correct. u recognise it wouldnt be a stupid choice.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

I see, that's what I thought you meant but wasn't sure. lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

also dude im serious 95% of the time


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

oo now i get ignored for superior moba

makin progress here


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> oo now i get ignored for superior moba
> 
> makin progress here



so u should come play inferior moba with hats


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 5, 2014)

(Apologies for incoming vagueness.) These constant over-the-top compliments can stop now, my friend. I guess you're probably joking but I can never tell and I have a feeling that if I were to respond with over-the-top gratefulness, you would take me seriously.

'I'm just joking hahahaha' indeed. I really don't understand your humor my friend.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

well i do have steam and i considered trying it but then again...........

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> (Apologies for incoming vagueness.) These constant over-the-top compliments can stop now, my friend. I guess you're probably joking but I can never tell and I have a feeling that if I were to respond with over-the-top gratefulness, you would take me seriously.
> 
> 'I'm just joking hahahaha' indeed. I really don't understand your humor my friend.



is somebody messing with you or something? I know you said it'd be vague but im just wonderin


----------



## Lauren (Oct 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> srsly, all they have to do is listen to ur voice



 I know honey, i know.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> well i do have steam and i considered trying it but then again...........



it will train u in valuable skills for league

like map awareness

and not dying


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

dude r u making fun of me 

now thats bothering me.. i cri everytime


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> dude r u making fun of me
> 
> now thats bothering me.. i cri everytime



not rly, its just that when u play a game where u can get initiated on from two screens away, and where ur punished heavily for dying, u naturally get better at keeping track of the map and not dying.

train hard, fight easy


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> is somebody messing with you or something? I know you said it'd be vague but im just wonderin



The vagueness is partially because I don't know, either. I feel like this guy is always playing games or something but I don't know if he is or when or why. Kind of irritating.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

People think I'm an idiot for getting annoyed easily.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> People think I'm an idiot for getting annoyed easily.



lol I know that feeling. Everybody thinks i'm a b**** for getting annoyed easily but it's just like..

you know what annoys me so don't do it?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> People think I'm an idiot for getting annoyed easily.



well

it isnt a good thing


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Aww man tonight has triggered some major eczema. My arms already look the physical embodiment of an STI and now I'm gonna wake up tomorrow and my entire lower half is gonna be a red, rashy mess.

I hate using the stuff I was prescribed because it bleaches my skin and I get weird patches of albino.

I'm gonna look like a rashy piebald why.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

People say I'm sensitive.
They also say I'm rude.
How am I both of those..?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> People say I'm sensitive.
> They also say I'm rude.
> How am I both of those..?





Beary said:


> People think I'm an idiot for getting annoyed easily.



hmm


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> People say I'm sensitive.
> They also say I'm rude.
> How am I both of those..?


??? They're not mutually exclusive traits. It just depends on what you say & how you react to social situations.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> People say I'm sensitive.
> They also say I'm rude.
> How am I both of those..?



I'm not trying say you're any of these things b/c I have not been following this convo I am way too concerned about my goddamn rashy legs and crotch.

But it is possible to be both. Like some people can give it out and be rude and mean to people, but as soon as you turn it back on them they get all offended and upset. So it is possible to be both.

NOT SAYING YOU ARE BOTH. I was just pointing out it's possible to be both.

Now back to itching.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

Well being sensitive does go hand in hand with getting annoyed easily.


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

I can never play a game for too long. It seems 2 hours is the max.


----------



## a potato (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't want to talk. If I say it once I will not say it again. Understand what's happening and start being considerate.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 5, 2014)

I found out that my best friend's husband is cheating on her. And is kicking her out and basically taking custody of their kid. This is the first time I've heard this because every time I talk to her she's always happy and so positive. It breaks my heart that she didn't let anyone know that she was having problems.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

lost my poetry notebook.

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccck.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't ever get close to anyone. I feel like I'm being punished.


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

Annoying people eating at the restaurant that my parents own.(/_\)


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

I waited for 15 minutes to get my little sister's dinner - only for them to tell me that they ran out. Couldn't you, yknow, tell me around the first 5 minutes? I sat there staring at a former classmate waiting for the bathroom because of this.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a bit of a headache right now, and I want to rest, but I need the internet to study.


----------



## Hot (Oct 6, 2014)

I have 4 projects due tomorrow. Whoops.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jesus some people are such downers.

Like wow thank you for your miserable contribution. It's time to get over yourself.

Being pleasant and polite costs nothing.

/passiveaggression


----------



## Brackets (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't be with the guy I really like.. we had so much in common and got on so well and he's literally the nicest guy I've ever met, and now I'll have to see him in lectures every day and know I can never have him


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Can't be with the guy I really like.. we had so much in common and got on so well and he's literally the nicest guy I've ever met, and now I'll have to see him in lectures every day and know I can never have him



dude y not? too much drama? **** the haters and **** each other


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2014)

People who bring up irrelevant and stupid arguments when you discuss serious things.

Like me and my mom were discussing food yesterday and I said like, this is not good eating.. and she was like yeah get a haircut(like literally not in the metaphorical meaning)

I mean dude.. what.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2014)

I can never seem to do anything well enough or fast enough for certain people in my life :/


----------



## Murray (Oct 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who bring up irrelevant and stupid arguments when you discuss serious things.
> 
> Like me and my mom were discussing food yesterday and I said like, this is not good eating.. and she was like yeah get a haircut(like literally not in the metaphorical meaning)
> 
> I mean dude.. what.



maybe the topic of food was too serious for her


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who bring up irrelevant and stupid arguments when you discuss serious things.
> 
> Like me and my mom were discussing food yesterday and I said like, this is not good eating.. and she was like yeah get a haircut(like literally not in the metaphorical meaning)
> 
> I mean dude.. what.



maybe

ur hair was so long

it was dipping into ur food

which is why the food was bad


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

karla u forgot to sign ur last me to me with that cookie monster

much disappoint


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> me to me



ok


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

PM TO ME*

i just woke up slow ur role


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

o man ur like the people who play mafia

and confuse role with roll

so they talk about claiming rolls all the time

and i get hungry

wow i finally have something that bothers me to share with the thread


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

ya know what SORRY


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 6, 2014)

My right eye is foggy. I keep rubbing it to make it go away but it won't go away.


----------



## Resi (Oct 6, 2014)

The inside of my nose is bleeding.  Not a full nose bleed; there's a pimple in there that popped and now it bleeds.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

what bothers me is people that say meh, teh and use XD, xD, X3, XDDDDD, etc. talk about deviantart.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 6, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> what bothers me is people that say meh, teh and use XD, xD, X3, XDDDDD, etc. talk about deviantart.



I know that "meh" is a manner of expressing indifference, "XD" is used to represent hilarity and "X3" is a cat... but what is "teh"? Is it some kind of laugh like "teh, teh, teh" instead of "tee, hee, hee"?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> I know that "meh" is a manner of expressing indifference, "XD" is used to represent hilarity and "X3" is a cat... but what is "teh"? Is it some kind of laugh like "teh, teh, teh" instead of "tee, hee, hee"?



intentional misspelling of 'the'. really annoying. they use 'meh' instead of me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

10 minute run


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2014)

Murray said:


> maybe the topic of food was too serious for her


lol no she just like making snarky remarks 24/7

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> maybe
> 
> ur hair was so long
> 
> ...



lol no xP i dont think my bangs are that long but k


----------



## Tessie (Oct 6, 2014)

i just ate a piece of meat and a big portion of it got stuck in between my 2 molars and its irritating me so much and im in school and i have no floss and i dunno wat to do and the thought of having this meat in between my teeth for the next 4 hours until i get home is really irritating me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i just ate a piece of meat and a big portion of it got stuck in between my 2 molars and its irritating me so much and im in school and i have no floss and i dunno wat to do and the thought of having this meat in between my teeth for the next 4 hours until i get home is really irritating me



time to work it with ur tongue


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Aww man I've kinda forgotten how much weight I've piled on over the past few weeks.

It's gonna be a rough few months trying to get back on my healthy diet.

My legs look like sausages. I didn't even notice myself getting porky again. I do not want to relive my teenage years of being the chunky brunette.

Also I need to start washing my hair more, rather than just my body.

It's gotten to a point where I can see how much it grows in between washes. That is not normal.

Although blessed be last night's itch fest has not resulted in red rashy legs. Which is a first.



Spoiler



On a positive note I've just shaved everywhere and man I cannot stop looking at my crotch. It looks beautiful. Goddamn I wish I was going out tonight I want to share its beauty with someone.

I'm wearing some hella cute unicorn pants too. It's bothering me that I can't show the world how stunning they are.

/Sorry guys I'm just so proud of my crotch right now. It is so so beautiful.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2014)

I keep thinkin about the past and it's rly upsetting me


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I keep thinkin about the past and it's rly upsetting me



The past is the past. Don't get upset by it.


~

Creeper guy is saying I should talk to him instead of reading books. Yeah. Freaking right. Dragonriders of Pern > him on so many levels.


----------



## starlark (Oct 6, 2014)

Spoiler: turn away if you don't like hormonal drama



I have a crush on this guy I met at a wedding a couple of weeks ago...basically, my mum used to look after this boy and girl when they were little, and the boy was getting married. The girl (who's like my bestest friend) brought her boyfriend with her and he hung out with us most of the wedding since the girl was a bridesmaid and she was busy having her photos taken and stuff.
Man oh man, this guy was so nice. He kept on talking to me and telling me how he was an environmentalist like the girl, and how he hated seeing nature destroyed. He was so socially awkward and didn't talk to much people at the reception, and I was busy tending to the dog so I couldn't talk much either, although plenty of people kept coming up asking to stroke him.
We went for a walk together (I know how shady this sounds considering the 6-year age difference but there were tons of people around and the garden was so small) and we just talked.
It was nice, he told me stuff all about being vegetarian and how animal's bodies' worked, but it was only for 10 minutes and nothing much happened.
After that I didn't have a chance to talk to him since we were called in for dinner and he sat in the furthest corner of the room while we were near the head table (being family friends and all).
*I feel so bad but I honestly can't stop thinking about him, even after a month. I call the girl up regularly to chat and I feel bad because she doesn't know how I feel about her boyfriend. But honestly, I feel like such a slag.*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn son


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

also people that are in their scene phase are annoying. especially in high school. theres a girl in my choir class who wore black lace tights (?) and those tall black converse and a red and black skirt and it was just. why.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 6, 2014)

i am so ill
and I was supposed to be chairing a meeting today
and i'd baked a cake for it
but then when i was walking into uni i threw up on the cake
so i went home


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2014)

wow man ^ that sucks


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 6, 2014)

My whole bus. I told my busdriver to show the record tapes to the school, so he did. Everyone got mad at me because I narked. *****, It's you fault for using racist slurs and curse words on the bus all the ****ing time, what did you expect? I'm not just going to sit around listening to everyone spew out bull****. I mean, dude. There's 2nd graders on the bus, use some respect.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 6, 2014)

i tried to make a move on my bus driver but i got friendzoned


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i tried to make a move on my bus driver but i got friendzoned



i dont think u got friendzoned


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 6, 2014)

It won't stop raining, and this kind of weather makes me really drowsy. YAWN


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont think u got friendzoned



i was artested what do you think


----------



## emre3 (Oct 6, 2014)

what's bothering me? I had to walk home from school today... WITHOUT MUSIC.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

I really didn't wake up in a new Bugatti ]:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

i just ate a squashy strawberry


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB that goddamn cookie monster emoji absolutely slays me.

I have somehow brutally injured my lower gum. It bleeds like hella every time I clean my teefs. Like seriously the amount of blood this tiny little cut produces is insane.

It doesn't hurt or anything, it's just ask soon as I brush it (even gently) it bleeds like a gunshot wound.

It's not from my labret rubbing against it or anything, the cut is in between my front teeth not my side ones.

I really want it to stop as I make the sink look like a murder scene whenever I brush.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> KarlaKGB that goddamn cookie monster emoji absolutely slays me.
> 
> I have somehow brutally injured my lower gum. It bleeds like hella every time I clean my teefs. Like seriously the amount of blood this tiny little cut produces is insane.
> 
> ...



its ok just think about ur crotch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's raining but it's hot outside too.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't see my forehead.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I can't see my forehead.


 I see what you did there lol

Ugh what is this homework anyway


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> its ok just think about ur crotch



That was superb advice thank you very much.

I literally have zero self restraint when it comes to food. Seriously what happened to me. I think I've confused a pack of biscuits and 2 multi-packs of crisps in these past few days. I need an intervention.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> That was superb advice thank you very much.
> 
> I literally have zero self restraint when it comes to food. Seriously what happened to me. I think I've confused a pack of biscuits and 2 multi-packs of crisps in these past few days. I need an intervention.



yet u look pretty fit, unless that photo is out of date

on a serious note, about ur bleeding gums, r u keeping up with ur oral hygiene?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yet u look pretty fit, unless that photo is out of date
> 
> on a serious note, about ur bleeding gums, r u keeping up with ur oral hygiene?



You could only see my face though. I've got some proper chunky legs. I carry weight on my thighs.

Also I did mean consumed instead of confused but I'm just gonna leave that typo so everyone thinks I confuse crisps and biscuits.

I clean my teeth twice a day, but I do loads of awful things to them that stain them. But I'm sure that won't cause bleeding gums.

I probably just bumped a glass or something against it.

But seriously it's a lot of blood. I feel my body should be conserving my blood for other things like carrying oxygen and stuff.

I'm also starting to get a headache.

This thread is seriously great tho. I love whining about my insignificant problems on the internet.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> This thread is seriously great tho. I love whining about my insignificant problems on the internet.



ikr then u get the debbie downers who come in here with real problems


----------



## Zawerni (Oct 6, 2014)

There's not enough time in a day.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 6, 2014)

My cat died.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> My cat died.



omg ;;
that's sad. one of my cats ran off somewhere last night. i hope he's ok, we just brought him over from my grandma's so he doesn't know our neighborhood. there's a chance he'll wander into our neighbor's yard and they'll kill him. they kidnapped one of our dogs once but my mom made them give him back.

whats bothering me is that i have NO ideas for fakemon whatsoever. how am i going to come up with 91 fakemons. how


----------



## n64king (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



cookie monster is not bothering me.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



Why do you keep posting this?

Whatever the reason, don't stop. It's too glorious.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

i told _her_ to keep signing posts with them

*ALL ME*

but forreal whats bugging me right now

school reading. school. reading.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i told _her_ to keep signing posts with them
> 
> *ALL ME*
> 
> ...



**** reading u have an elven war to fight


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

and u have an inferior moba to go get interested in again


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> and u have an inferior moba to go get interested in again



i played a game and lost, passion still dead. maybe i should go play an easier game like league of lesbanos


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

hey man thats not cool i dont insult ur moba..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> hey man thats not cool i dont insult ur moba..



dude u called it inferior wtf


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

@__@.My butt feels likefire after I used the bathroom


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

but you're the one who started calling it inferior i only agreed






and to Radda, did you have taco bell or something


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

huh i would never call gabens moba 'inferior' check ur facts

hey radda i feel ur pain. i get a burny dinger after i have one of my rly hot curries


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

No...Its a loooong story which will probably disturb you,


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

On a more serious note, Taco Bell has never caused that for me so I don't know if it's a real thing lol

But I don't get disturbed that easily


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Uhhhh I ate eggs n beans and all the fart things,got something wrong and had die hard rea and uh 1hour in the bathroom I just got out of.There 8)...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I hope you feel better, when I was a lot younger I got stomach aches like that all the time. Try some stomach medicine, pepto bismol or tums?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you,Ill do that now!<3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

u just need to condition ur stomach better


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

KARLA GO BACK TO DOTA


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> KARLA GO BACK TO DOTA



kk im watching a replay. u know what those r rite? do u have those in league of legoland yet??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

lolreplay duh 

jk that **** is bugged out of its mind


----------



## n64king (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

better yet?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

n64king said:


>


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 6, 2014)

I had to come home early from my date because my 18 year old perfectly capable brother doesn't know how to buy printer ink, use the self-checkout, and work our parents' debit card. He doesn't even know how to use the ATM. My two parents who are at home felt it should be my job to go and so here I am, on the way to the store, and having to listen to my brother who had such a great day hanging out with his friends. It must be nice. "He does so much for you. You can come home to help him." And the sad thing is I dropped everything and when I got home I still got yelled at. I can't win, lol.

I'm also hungry.
I left before dinner, lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

He's 18 and can't let you go have fun on a date? :/ welp.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> better yet?



wow u so g


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> better yet?



Sweet lord.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> better yet?



u didn't even make the background transparent wat kind of potato tier image editing is this


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

i just found it online i dont have fancy editing skills

YOU DO IT THEN

stop bothering me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

im not touching that abomination


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Definitely political correctness. Although I haven't experienced it, I heard how terrible it is in America. For example, they now consider some stuff you can't see racism in as racist, and suggest banning those topics altogether. Where is our freedom of speech?

I also don't like how Michelle Obama is handling food and nutrition. Kids are allowed to eat what they want to eat as long as it's food.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

dude its genius cause i found it..

but i dont want this thread to get locked cause of spam x.x


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Definitely political correctness. Although I haven't experienced it, I heard how terrible it is in America. For example, they now consider some stuff you can't see racism in as racist, and suggest banning those topics altogether. Where is our freedom of speech?
> 
> I also don't like how Michelle Obama is handling food and nutrition. Kids are allowed to eat what they want to eat as long as it's food.



I don't like how the Obamas are handling anything


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Definitely political correctness. Although I haven't experienced it, I heard how terrible it is in America. For example, they now consider some stuff you can't see racism in as racist, and suggest banning those topics altogether. Where is our freedom of speech?
> 
> I also don't like how Michelle Obama is handling food and nutrition. Kids are allowed to eat what they want to eat as long as it's food.



Thinking about nutrition and stuff, I'm still rustled that they made the people who make Sunny D make it all healthy.

I miss drinking early 2000's Sunny D which was full of additives/e numbers/radioactive waste.

Also seriously I saw an article in the Daily Mail (I know. But I like trash) about how they're thinking of banning smoking outdoors in public or something. Um excuse me um no.

S2g if I ever become famous/win the lottery I will try as hard as I can to open up smoking only bars. So everyone who's a dirty smoker can come and char up their lungs together and have a drink and we don't have to listen to non-smokers whinging about how they're gonna get to 90 and be power hiking up mountains and wrestling bears and smokers are gonna drop dead tomorrow.

Seriously yo if I wanted to be preached at about my dumb health choices I'd talk to my mother. I do not care if smoking kills me. Or a hamburger from a fast food chain contains ammonia/kryptonite/baby rabbits whatever. I just don't care. I don't buy a burger or a pack of cigarettes under the impression that they're gonna benefit my health but plz let me enjoy my cancer inducing vices in peace plz.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

ew smoking. go do ursmoking somewhere else pls


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 6, 2014)

stressed.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

My giant stack of homework.
And the fact that I feel nauseous.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

i gotta start writing down my homework so i dont have this uneasy feeling..


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 6, 2014)

It bothers me how people feel the need to turn to those (whom they really don't know) on the internet for very sensitive and personal advice. It's a bit sad. Are good friends and caring parents really that hard to come by these days, or do people really feel so vulnerable that they can't expose who they really are to anyone real in their lives? Maybe both? 

I'm not criticizing. If there is no one else to talk to, or who will listen... but I just find it sad.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> It bothers me how people feel the need to turn to those (whom they really don't know) on the internet for very sensitive and personal advice. It's a bit sad. Are good friends and caring parents really that hard to come by these days, or do people really feel so vulnerable that they can't expose who they really are to anyone real in their lives? Maybe both?
> 
> I'm not criticizing. If there is no one else to talk to, or who will listen... but I just find it sad.



If I had an embarrassing problem for which I wanted advice without judgement or consequences, and there was an anonymous, uncensored method of communication in which I could tell any number of people my problem with the possibility of getting unbiased solutions or advice...
Well, I could see the appeal in venting to strangers.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 6, 2014)

~

Anxiety feels like I swallowed a worry lump and it won't leave the back of my throat.

And still having troubles breathing.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> If I had an embarrassing problem for which I wanted advice without judgement or consequences, and there was an anonymous, uncensored method of communication in which I could tell any number of people my problem with the possibility of getting unbiased solutions or advice...
> Well, I could see the appeal in venting to strangers.



I do see your point, but I still find it sad since caring people in your life should not pass "judgement or consequences". No one is perfect and some of those embarrassing issues might be better understood than people believe. It's a shame if understanding individuals who won't judge are lacking in someone's life (yes I know, in a perfect world). 

And it really seems that some people just have no one they can trust or talk to, even for non-embarrassing situations. It just saddens me. It's not a judgement or criticism.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> I do see your point, but I still find it sad since caring people in your life should not pass "judgement or consequences". No one is perfect and some of those embarrassing issues might be better understood than people believe. It's a shame if understanding individuals who won't judge are lacking in someone's life (yes I know, in a perfect world).
> 
> And it really seems that some people just have no one they can trust or talk to, even for non-embarrassing situations. It just saddens me. It's not a judgement or criticism.



True. It's unfortunate that the people you love and trust can still judge.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 6, 2014)

I made something earlier and it tasted like a piece of ****. After eating it I feel uneasy xD


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

throat and sinuses feel scratchy. :x


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 6, 2014)

Dragonforce is doing a US tour next year. 

They are touring with Kamelot. 

These are two of my favorite bands, I love them like ridiculous. 



They are not coming to my city like their tours usually do and I waaaaaaant to see them. D:


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

I have to get shots tomorrow


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 7, 2014)

post anime ending feels


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Oct 7, 2014)

Everything about college is stressing me out. It's beyond me how my parents think I am college material when I'm not at all. The amount of work I'm being assigned isn't something I like at all, and the fact that I already failed my first test in one of my classes doesn't help either.

I also wish I was more outgoing and had more friends. I'm sick of being shy and mostly quiet.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 7, 2014)

My favorite baseball team, the Los Angeles Dodgers, are playing with their season on the line tomorrow and must win 2 games against the Cardinals.  Best pitcher on the mound tomorrow but he already pitched Game 1 on Friday and he gave up 8 runs and he's been very underwhelming in the playoffs and it just feels so reminiscent of last year when he was on the mound and we got rekt and I am like so nervous and can't sleep lol


----------



## n64king (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> better yet?



OMG LOL what to heck

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> u didn't even make the background transparent wat kind of potato tier image editing is this



omg roaring now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Kids are allowed to eat what they want to eat as long as it's food.



And that's why everyone is 10,000lbs.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

dude idek i just google searched the original cookie monster thing and that showed up LOL


----------



## n64king (Oct 7, 2014)

That's what I see


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

I am the only person watching my friends stream and he is ignoring me in the chat. He reads the messages but doesnt talk to me at all


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Not having a drink


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Not having a drink



You can have my cup of water :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> You can have my cup of water :3



babe, come help me D;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> babe, come help me D;



With what?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> With what?



WATER


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> WATER



Please have my cup :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am the only person watching my friends stream and he is ignoring me in the chat. He reads the messages but doesnt talk to me at all



screw his stream, go watch a streamer that deserves it like kaceytron


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2014)

My boyfriend's dad has put their house up for sale completely out of the blue and my boyfriend and I are now worrying about where they are moving to, we are most worried they are going to move over to where his dad's girlfriend's children go to school- I already have to drive a considerable distance to see him and if he has to move there I would have to drive nearly 2 hours because of the terrible road system and how busy all those roads are... Hopefully he won't move that far but it still sucks that he is going to move :/


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

im really tired wahhh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2014)

私の猫は私と話しません。 

悲しい。。


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Il y a un test de francais demain.

Je suis tres fatigue.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 7, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> It bothers me how people feel the need to turn to those (whom they really don't know) on the internet for very sensitive and personal advice. It's a bit sad. Are good friends and caring parents really that hard to come by these days, or do people really feel so vulnerable that they can't expose who they really are to anyone real in their lives? Maybe both?
> 
> I'm not criticizing. If there is no one else to talk to, or who will listen... but I just find it sad.


~

Here's the thing.  Sometimes you DON'T have anyone.  I'm not, and have never been, very close to my family.  It's one of those situations where I love my family, but I like my sister and that's about it.  And I don't have many friends.  I just...I'm not good with people.  I don't like to sugar coat things, so when I speak my mind I'm always direct, and I think people don't like to hear it when I point things out.  And the people who DO like me all live relatively far away right now.  So generally, I like asking for advice online because a stranger won't be biased, and I'm awesome and have few friends IRL.


----------



## starlark (Oct 7, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Il y a un test de francais demain.
> 
> Je suis tres fatigue.




vous devriez avoir beaucoup de sommeil afin que vous n'?tes pas fatigu? . bonne chance !

(I guarantee my grammar was off 100%)


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

My 3DS just WON'T update. It's driving me nuts. This is like the third time I've tried. 

And the worst thing is, this is the update I've been waiting for. Customizable home screens for the win!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And just as I type that the update works. Go figure.


----------



## unravel (Oct 7, 2014)

^ I really don't care 3DS skins

Research sux :{


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> ^ I really don't care 3DS skins



3ds skins? more like _ez SKINS ez LIFE_. betch! #rekt 

I just barely passed most of my examinations in class. 77/100 seems to be a very frequent grade this semester. (Got that grade on all Math, Linguistics, and Physics)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 7, 2014)

They didn't have the animal crossing one for themes. Which sucked, but the whole you have to buy them too majorly sucked. I thought they would have been free.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like eating such a larger dinner last night sabotaged my working out the last couple of days.
I'm nauseated, achy, and a bit lightheaded again; I don't want to go my math class.
I just want to go, take my American Popular Music test, leave, and go throw up at home.
But I won't... I'll sit in the hallway for the usual 3 or so hours until my class starts and then try to get through math for 2 hours.


----------



## starlark (Oct 7, 2014)

*someone has the same user title as me I thought I was being original > : (*


----------



## Resi (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a really bad migraine last night, barely got my homework done, and now we apparently have a dissection today, that they never told us about!??! I'm about ready to say I can't go to school because I'm sick.
Lady, if I was throwing up last night, would you prefer me to throw up in the dissection room? Cause I can arrange that.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> My boyfriend's dad has put their house up for sale completely out of the blue and my boyfriend and I are now worrying about where they are moving to, we are most worried they are going to move over to where his dad's girlfriend's children go to school- I already have to drive a considerable distance to see him and if he has to move there I would have to drive nearly 2 hours because of the terrible road system and how busy all those roads are... Hopefully he won't move that far but it still sucks that he is going to move :/


Just an update, I went round to his an hour ago to drop off something I'd ordered for my boyfriend (Markiplier PJ pants!) and they have already had 3 families view the house... It has only been up on the property website since 8am :/ I really hope he isn't going to move too far. We have a spare bedroom at my house so if the worst comes he might be allowed to move in with us but it is highly unlikely. An extra note, his dad's girlfriend hates him and has threatened to kick him out lots of times so I'm worried that wherever they move she's going to make sure my boyfriend is as unhappy as possible  He can't move in with his mum because her rental agreement only allows for two permanent residents (Herself and her boyfriend) so he can only see her every so often...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 7, 2014)

~

Creeper guy who works next to likes to stare for uncomfortable amounts of time.

But you know what's really bothering me today?  That I can't hug all of you guys, because you're all nice and deserve to not feel bothered.  *hugs for all*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

Scared to ask my mum for a ride to class...
I think she's mad at me and I don't want to make it worse.
But I have an exam in music.

I need to learn how to drive.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> *someone has the same user title as me I thought I was being original > : (*



I actually noticed that! The title right under your user name, right? I'm 99.9% sure you had it first because you have both posted on my threads in the past...yours always had it (the phrase), hers didn't.


----------



## starlark (Oct 7, 2014)

Lavandula said:


> I actually noticed that! The title right under your user name, right? I'm 99.9% sure you had it first because you have both posted on my threads in the past...yours always said it, hers didn't.



Yeah haha, mine said "too glam to give a damn" and hers said '2 Glam 2 Give a Damn..."
It's catchy, though, so I can understand haha, changed mine to avoid confusion.
And also because it's kinda awkward when that happens xD


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> Yeah haha, mine said "too glam to give a damn" and hers said '2 Glam 2 Give a Damn..."
> It's catchy, though, so I can understand haha, changed mine to avoid confusion.
> And also because it's kinda awkward when that happens xD



Yep, that's her....I almost sent you a pm about it, lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's great that you have a good attitude about it, and it is catchy!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Scared to ask my mum for a ride to class...
> I think she's mad at me and I don't want to make it worse.
> But I have an exam in music.
> 
> I need to learn how to drive.



Why is she mad at you?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 7, 2014)

have to go out wearing scrubs tonight for a social and it's FREEZING


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> have to go out wearing scrubs tonight for a social and it's FREEZING



just drink drink drink and u will feel warm and fuzzy. maybe u will get to bang ur ex's friend again as a bonus


----------



## Brackets (Oct 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> just drink drink drink and u will feel warm and fuzzy. maybe u will get to bang ur ex's friend again as a bonus



haha true, drinking makes it all better! 
HAH no it's already awkward enough, I'm not going back there :')


----------



## savanna (Oct 7, 2014)

so bored.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 7, 2014)

The fact that my mother hates my favorite program (it's Sailor Moon (Og I'm talking the whole time about it I think I'm annoying xD)) and she maybe won't allow me to buy all Sailor Moon DVD's <.< T_T


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 7, 2014)

My mail box is jammed. I can't get my package out. And the post office said they'll send someone right away...but the person hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

People who doesn't know when to stop being a jerk. Like you have to hit them until they understand


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

I have to study for a test by the end of this week. And stop procrastinating on my school work. >.>


----------



## Motte (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty sure AT&T sold my number to various telemarketers because I keep getting calls from numbers I don't recognize, asking for my mother (I'm in a family plan). Tired of it! I've gotten 6 calls today & I have to keep telling everyone to take my number off their list.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> just drink drink drink and u will feel warm and fuzzy. maybe u will get to bang ur ex's friend again as a bonus



I just love your posts so much more with that cookie monster

and it's cold in here. but if I turn on the heat the ancient heaters are probably going to stink up the place and choke me out. or catch on fire. idek I just feel like it's not a good idea

also one of my bottom wisdom teeth hurts and I'm like stop it I told you I don't have like a grand to drop on wisdom teeth extraction you stupid tooth


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Hypocrites everywhere.


----------



## sylveons (Oct 7, 2014)

gotta go to piano today but i still feel like ****. i'm HOPING that my nose won't act up while i'm there, i assume it won't bc of the air there but still.


----------



## f11 (Oct 7, 2014)

I gat an anxiety attack during pe.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

No one understands how much I want a snowcone machine and a giant British flag blanket.

That is my struggle.

Also my family hasn't programmed the heating to go on yet so my house is freezing why family why.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

School starts term 4 today


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

listened to the song in my signature's picture and got really sad lol


----------



## Arno (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't have a book shelf and I keep buying new books so I have books on my nightstand, dresser, and desk. 
I really need to take a trip to IKEA soon.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Arno said:


> I don't have a book shelf and I keep buying new books so I have books on my nightstand, dresser, and desk.
> I really need to take a trip to IKEA soon.



Man I feel you there. I filled up my bookshelf about 4 years ago and ever since then I've built up so many piles of book I can actually construct furniture out of them.

Literally every single hobby/interest I have involved me buying a ton of books. I already order about 5 new fiction books a fortnight off Amazon just for personal enjoyment, on top of the hundreds of whacking great university textbooks I've already got piled up around the place. Oh and 10 inch thick dictionaries for my language studies, piles of music books, tons of books on Wicca, books on personal interests etc.

Someone defy physics and invent a small compact piece of furniture which can hold 500 books plz.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 7, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Man I feel you there. I filled up my bookshelf about 4 years ago and ever since then I've built up so many piles of book I can actually construct furniture out of them.
> 
> Literally every single hobby/interest I have involved me buying a ton of books. I already order about 5 new fiction books a fortnight off Amazon just for personal enjoyment, on top of the hundreds of whacking great university textbooks I've already got piled up around the place. Oh and 10 inch thick dictionaries for my language studies, piles of music books, tons of books on Wicca, books on personal interests etc.
> 
> *Someone defy physics and invent a small compact piece of furniture which can hold 500 books plz.*








unfortunately not furniture lol. but no I feel your pain, my dads a carpenter so I got him to build me a bookshelf that's like half the size of my bedroom when I had this problem, but now it's full and I need another one anyways. 

I might get a kindle for travelling but I much prefer reading actual books, and part of the fun is collecting them as well for me so eh

if I wasn't poor I'd get a place with an extra room just for my books lol


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Eldin said:


> unfortunately not furniture lol. but no I feel your pain, my dads a carpenter so I got him to build me a bookshelf that's like half the size of my bedroom when I had this problem, but now it's full and I need another one anyways.
> 
> I might get a kindle for travelling but I much prefer reading actual books, and part of the fun is collecting them as well for me so eh
> 
> if I wasn't poor I'd get a place with an extra room just for my books lol



Haha omg, to be fair I was kinda asking for that.

I _tried_ having a Kindle but but but. I like to have a book book. Basically with Kindle I just end up buying the book twice, once electronically and once physically. I like to put post it notes and stuff in my books on my fave quotes. Yeah I know the Kindle has a highlighting function or whatever but it's not the same.

Although I do use my Kindle for embarrassing books that I don't want anyone else to know I read. Stop judging me I just had to see what was so good about 50 Shades of Grey okay stop it.

A few months ago I had a genius idea that I'd transfer all my clothes to a clothing rail and use my closet as a place to store my books. Cut to a few days later where the book I need to acquire is at the bottom of a pile of over 60 books.

Yeah I soon relocated my books to more manageable piles on the floor.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't figure out how to put a layer over every layer on a gif on photoshop. ;-;


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 7, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> My mail box is jammed. I can't get my package out. And the post office said they'll send someone right away...but the person hasn't shown up yet.



Update: So still haven't heard anything from them. I called my post office back. They said the person they were going to send went HOME at 2 PM. Really?! I have to call them back tomorrow to talk to the guy. But at this point, I'm just going to wait for the mail man tomorrow and have em open the box. Which basically means waiting in the lobby for god knows how long. *sigh* At least I'll have my DS with me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> I can't figure out how to put a layer over every layer on a gif on photoshop. ;-;



i dont think u can do animated gifs in photoshop?


----------



## easpa (Oct 7, 2014)

My mother wants me to go back to counselling because I had a sort of big anxiety attack over school and such last week. I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the fact that I'll have to go to the school guidance counsellor first before I can be referred to a proper counsellor. I mean, I don't really like counsellors in general, but school guidance counsellors are especially rubbish.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 7, 2014)

sick.

I just threw up. gross.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont think u can do animated gifs in photoshop?



Maybe I didn't word that correctly.  What I wanted to do was to place text over a gif however on photoshop, the gif is shown in frames and I was only placing text in one frame rather than all of them so the text wasn't visible for all of the gif.  I seem to have got it now, fingers crossed..


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 7, 2014)

Scheduling conflicts


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

\o/ I called a little kid a b,punched someone in the stomach,have a project,and I am reallllly mad.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 7, 2014)

_Mosquitoes_


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

I accidentally sent 30 TBT to someone else...instead of my target.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am so upset the yankee candle website I order through has so many candles that I want for a good price but THEY ARE OUT OF STOCK.

Why must you build me up then knock me down.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 7, 2014)

The weather keeps going from fall-like back up to hotter temperatures. Just stay cool! I want my fall!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Still having trouble keeping up with the book thief. Everybody yells at me for not liking it but it's like.. sorry I hate reading and the story isn't that great in my opinion. I also am a horrible reader in the sense that one little thought or distraction causes me to have to reread an entire page or paragraph. blah.


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Still having trouble keeping up with the book thief. Everybody yells at me for not liking it but it's like.. sorry I hate reading and the story isn't that great in my opinion. I also am a horrible reader in the sense that one little thought or distraction causes me to have to reread an entire page or paragraph. blah.



Took me a while to finish it, it's worth it though.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Still having trouble keeping up with the book thief. Everybody yells at me for not liking it but it's like.. sorry I hate reading and the story isn't that great in my opinion. I also am a horrible reader in the sense that one little thought or distraction causes me to have to reread an entire page or paragraph. blah.



The story is good but it's ok to not like it.

It makes me sad when people say they don't like reading but, whatever haha to each their own...


----------



## effluo (Oct 7, 2014)

Half my family is having a pity party. 

The other half are screaming bloody murder at each other. 

My anxiety is back in full swing and I took some of my mothers anxiety pills ..so hopefully that helps...


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 7, 2014)

Beep bloop


Spoiler



Agh @~@
My girlfriend came to school with a really deep cut in her hand!! She told me she fell on glass, but she's always careful. It didn't look like a glass cut either .. I really hope no one hurt her because it is sort of bad where we live. I couldn't focus on anything else because I was too worried about her. I really wish I was there for her though. Maybe we could start going to school together, When I saw the cut I was so close to crying! I don't want anything terrible to happen to her ever again :'>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Beep bloop
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That sounds pretty bad. I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 7, 2014)

My anxiety has been on high lately with an increase in panic attacks; I can't do the things I used to be able to do a couple months ago because of it.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 7, 2014)

My favorite baseball team got eliminated from the playoffs today a d the way they got eliminated was too much. I'm an emotional wreck right now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

Javocado said:


> My favorite baseball team got eliminated from the playoffs today a d the way they got eliminated was too much. I'm an emotional wreck right now.


Its ok... yankees didn't make it either


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am just a big joke to my classmates.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

My brain is falling asleep.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Homework I'm just way too lazy to do.

Welp.. I have straight B's for the first time in 6 years after struggling so hard to even get a C and I'm slacking again. I need to get it together.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Homework I'm just way too lazy to do.
> 
> Welp.. I have straight B's for the first time in 6 years after struggling so hard to even get a C and I'm slacking again. I need to get it together.



Bs! I have a C and many Bs and the only As are in Digi Design, PE, and Chorus XD Honey you are doing fabulously


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Getting alot of brain farts @__@


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah but I wanna keep it that way.. but I haven't really felt myself the past few days and it's affecting me. I need to sleep earlier as well..


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yeah but I wanna keep it that way.. but I haven't really felt myself the past few days and it's affecting me. I need to sleep earlier as well..



I hear you, only get 2-3 hours asleep a day myself


----------



## Resi (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like dying right now. I still have a migraine from yesterday (not bad, but I don't want to go to school) and I have cramps x.x
I didn't take medicine quick enough so now it'll hurt as I sleep.
Also, I have P.E. tomorrow ugh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel really anxious right now. Like 'oh crap, I'm gonna start flipping out if I don't calm down' anxious.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 7, 2014)

Got an algebra test Thursday over 8 sections.
I wish our teacher gave us more time to study.
I'm worried... I already failed one test. There's 4. Passed one, failed the second...


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 7, 2014)

I should really be in bed right now, but I can't bring myself to fall asleep. >.<


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 8, 2014)

I have so much homework, and I have to do it now
or else things will get worse. Hrrnghhh damn it


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Friend being stupid
Oh
[8:13:04 PM] Friend: dats
[8:13:07 PM] Friend: mean?
[8:13:14 PM] Me: Hii
[8:13:19 PM] Friend: Oh nvm its YOU
[8:13:23 PM] Me: I thought I wasnt your friend anymore
[8:13:24 PM] Me: Bye
I just told her off today and she doesn't ''know'' that ٩◔̯◔۶ is my skype name,and I kept it up for 2 weeks now?Also who else has that skype name out of a million others?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

nobody seems to want marshal and I worked so hard to get him.


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> nobody seems to want marshal and I worked so hard to get him.



.

Is that Marth?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

marshal the smug ugly squirrel LOL


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh wait its Lucina....\O/ And I don't really like Marshal's mouth


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

ya me either and resetting for him for a solid week or two really made me hate him more


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

:/....I'll help you out by bumping?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

I shouldn't have ate after my work out.
The pounds I was proud of losing are back and I'm beating myself up.
Like, come on. I'm that much of a failure?
It shouldn't be hard. I lost 20 lbs in a month before. Yeah, it wasn't all the way healthy, but it happened. I worked out a lot and was eating okay and yeah, it was because I was too depressed to take care of myself, but still... I looked nice. I should have took advantage of that.
I had an ED for a year and a half (and then some, prolly) and that tiny part of me is furious/shaming me hardcore.
Stupidstupidstupid. Just should have ate my usual apple and glasses of water. But no.

This math studying is killing me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

On the forums on my phone


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I shouldn't have ate after my work out.
> The pounds I was proud of losing are back and I'm beating myself up.
> Like, come on. I'm that much of a failure?
> It shouldn't be hard. I lost 20 lbs in a month before. Yeah, it wasn't all the way healthy, but it happened. I worked out a lot and was eating okay and yeah, it was because I was too depressed to take care of myself, but still... I looked nice. I should have took advantage of that.
> ...




Listen to music if that helps?It does for me.Usually castlevania stuff works


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Radda said:


> Listen to music if that helps?It does for me.Usually castlevania stuff works



I've been listening to the Katamari soundtrack. 
But I'll definitely give that a try.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I shouldn't have ate after my work out.
> The pounds I was proud of losing are back and I'm beating myself up.
> Like, come on. I'm that much of a failure?
> It shouldn't be hard. I lost 20 lbs in a month before. Yeah, it wasn't all the way healthy, but it happened. I worked out a lot and was eating okay and yeah, it was because I was too depressed to take care of myself, but still... I looked nice. I should have took advantage of that.
> ...



hey you  i know how you feel. I can't sit here and tell you to not feel that way because you're going to no matter what. At least that's what happens with me. My sister yells at me whenever I care about calories or whatever because she says I look fine, but it's impossible to just _feel fine_ with the fact that you're eating a ton of calories, aka me at lunch eating nachos with taco meat at school so ****ing good but omg what a curse. lol

I'm not going to sit here and preach about how you should just love yourself either way because let's face it. you're going to feel how you you're gonna feel and nobody can control that but you. You should be easier on yourself though. I forced myself to begin running today once again since I paused after my wisdom teeth surgery and a major cold. I am bloated cause of my period but it sent me into a mental attack on myself, mental disgust really. I felt a lot better and it also helps knowing my doggy is overweight a little bit because I haven't been walking her.. and I want the best for her since she's my lovely and she's always there when I'm sad. So I use that as a motivational thing, I take her running with me and she seems to enjoy it.

You need to look at yourself in a positive way after you workout. Be proud of what you did, every little step counts. Running for me is all I need to do to stay skinny but some people need more thorough workouts. I honestly recommend avoiding the scale. It's best for you to just notice the progress by checking the mirror every day. Just eat better, it doesn't have to be a strict healthy diet. You're not a failure, trust me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this is coming from someone who was officially diagnosed with anorexia about 2-3 years back.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I shouldn't have ate after my work out.
> The pounds I was proud of losing are back and I'm beating myself up.
> Like, come on. I'm that much of a failure?
> It shouldn't be hard. I lost 20 lbs in a month before. Yeah, it wasn't all the way healthy, but it happened. I worked out a lot and was eating okay and yeah, it was because I was too depressed to take care of myself, but still... I looked nice. I should have took advantage of that.
> ...



It bothers me when people call themselves a failure. :/ You're working out! So many people can't even manage that. There was just this one day, and maybe it'll happen again, where you slip up in your diet, but if from then on you keep up your usual healthy routines then that's still accomplishing something.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> It bothers me when people call themselves a failure. :/ *You're working out! So many people can't even manage that.* There was just this one day, and maybe it'll happen again, where you slip up in your diet, but if from then on you keep up your usual healthy routines then that's still accomplishing something.



Exactly this. This is what I forgot to mention in my post. Lots of people, such as people in my school. They shame exercise, claiming it's a 'waste of time' and they 'couldn't be bothered' to do it. They are at least 80 pounds overweight, it's ridiculous. 

You are nowhere near that. Everybody needs exercise, no matter who they are.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

nvm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I shouldn't have ate after my work out.
> The pounds I was proud of losing are back and I'm beating myself up.
> Like, come on. I'm that much of a failure?
> It shouldn't be hard. I lost 20 lbs in a month before. Yeah, it wasn't all the way healthy, but it happened. I worked out a lot and was eating okay and yeah, it was because I was too depressed to take care of myself, but still... I looked nice. I should have took advantage of that.
> ...



Please stay strong warrior <3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

To help make you feel better because most everybody loves dogs, here's a picture of her when she was a puppy. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

And a cat that looks like one of mine and is the same breed hehe <3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

ANIMALS ARE THE KEY TO HAPPINESS


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> ANIMALS ARE THE KEY TO HAPPINESS


they are known to improve your mood C:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah i know it is true as well, my mom never wanted animals but then i offered to pay for her rescue and everything because i wanted something to distract me from my problems at times. she's the craziest spastic dog ill ever know but shes honestly awesome lol

since the day i brought her home shes slept in my bed and it's such a satisfying and lovely feeling to know she cannot sleep without me lol if i forced her into her crate at night she'd just cry all night and make so much noise until i had to go get her (since the person who lives in the same building as us has complained of her crying before -_-)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

@Ahri, ella, and Wind: Thanks, loves. Just having a hard night... I've always been hard on myself about the weight thing. And it's worse now and it's just, I feel myself slipping back into the old frame of mind where, "Hey, let's not eat for a day and instead work out for a couple of hours. The hungry feeling means it's working. Let's start writing all your calories down and lying about how you're not hungry and avoiding eating in front of people because you're a fat monster." I'm just tired of it. I never feel comfortable in my body or clothes. I don't know... I'm trying really hard to be healthy this time around and that little voice is wanting me to go back to how I was.

I'm stressing a lot. This stupid math test and I'm behind on a few really important messages with people. People who took time out of their day to talk to me about really messed up stuff going on in my life and to give their kindness and advice and I'm probably coming off as an ungrateful jerk who doesn't reply, but it's one of those things were you can't find words to describe how thankful you are and I wanted to send something from the heart. And then I can't find a job and I hate hearing how my education is killing the family financially, especially when taxes come around. I have nothing to give and I don't know. I just feel like a big FAIL on all fronts.

AHRI, IS YOUR DOG A LAB MIX? SHE'S BEAUTIFUL! I HAVE A BLACK LAB TOO. SHE HATES ME, LOL.
Awww, Ella! Your cat is cute. Is it around the same age as the one in the picture?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah she's a lab/pit mix rescue. :3 But thank you! Her name is Sydney.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yeah she's a lab/pit mix rescue. :3 But thank you! Her name is Sydney.


She's two of my favorite breeds in one! She looks so friendly and sweet.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

She's amazing. Protective, nice, annoying at most times  she's a big baby too.. not even aggressive except with my mom's dog lol she's wicked clingy. let her give you a hug, even tho she smells LOL

she was born a day before my birthday too, which is _weird and coincidental_


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> She's amazing. Protective, nice, annoying at most times  she's a big baby too.. not even aggressive except with my mom's dog lol she's wicked clingy. let her give you a hug, even tho she smells LOL
> 
> she was born a day before my birthday too, which is _weird and coincidental_



And then there's my dog who growls if I try to kiss her, lol.

That is weird. It was fate.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

thats like my moms dog ._. she used to do it but now shes better with it. 

but i hope the thought of doggies made you feel a little better


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

FML. Left my expensive graphing calculator in the desk I sit at for class.
It's gone now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> FML. Left my expensive graphing calculator in the desk I sit at for class.
> It's gone now.



report it stolen to the teacher


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> FML. Left my expensive graphing calculator in the desk I sit at for class.
> It's gone now.



I'll pm u <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> report it stolen to the teacher



I don't think my college professor is going to be able to do much.
I already emailed her. I'm going to call the public safety to see if they can check the room for me since they deal with that crap. I'm going to get to the school as soon as I can. But, I'm pretty sure it's gone. A $100 calculator is going to be taken.

I'm an idiot.
I can't believe I screwed up this bad.
My parents are going to kill me.
I'm such an idiot.
And all I can do is cry, email my teacher, and hope to call public safety as soon as I wake up.
I don't have a job so I can't buy a new one.
They're not going to buy me another one.
No one is going to let me borrow one because everyone needs them.
I'm scared for my dad to find out.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 8, 2014)

Manga Studio is p*ssing me off.

I'm trying to draw something and the thing just keeps changing the color I'm using and making it lighter, JUST STOP IT, I'M TRYING TO DRAW!


----------



## effluo (Oct 8, 2014)

I think my phone is possessed. It's alarm is going off and resetting itself at random times...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

gotta go walk to school in thunder and lightning


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm meant to be out filming right now. Instead I'm lying in bed feeling sick. I feel like I'm letting my team down.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

I need to finish a group project soon in which we record kind of like a video against bullying, but it's turning out to be really difficult and time consuming.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Live audition coming up soon, time slot sign ups have passed for my section and because I had an eye infraction I have to go see the teacher now to see what can be done. On top of that I'm not prepared at all.

Edit: Infection, not eye infraction. Thanks spellcheck, love you too.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 8, 2014)

i thought my mum was accepting of my sexuality and everything that comes with it, but she used the f slur and is angry at me bc i stood up for myself when she was the one who made me feel unsafe in my own home lol


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2014)

The barking dog at my neighbor's house @.@


----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2014)

My grades right now... ouch. Stress is killing me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Public Safety didn't find it. I knew they wouldn't... That means someone from the 5:00 night class sat in my desk and everything is resting on their decision. I shouldn't have told my mom what happened. I should've just told my boyfriend and we would have taken care of buying a new one and playing it off as the original, but in my state of panic, I told her. I screwed up big time, guys. If that thing isn't located and back with today, I'm in so much my trouble. Stupid me, stupid calculator.

I emailed the teacher of the 5:00 night class. I can't do much else.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Public Safety didn't find it. I knew they wouldn't... That means someone from the 5:00 night class sat in my desk and everything is resting on their decision. I shouldn't have told my mom what happened. I should've just told my boyfriend and we would have taken care of buying a new one and playing it off as the original, but in my state of panic, I told her. I screwed up big time, guys. If that thing isn't located and back with today, I'm in so much my trouble. Stupid me, stupid calculator.
> 
> I emailed the teacher of the 5:00 night class. I can't do much else.


That's weird because I couldn't find my expensive calculator and I was worried about getting one before a test I have tomorrow. I wish I could send you mine.  I hope the person who sat in your seat returns it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That's weird because I couldn't find my expensive calculator and I was worried about getting one before a test I have tomorrow. I wish I could send you mine.  I hope the person who sat in your seat returns it.



That's sweet, but you need your's.
I have a test tomorrow too. I gotta figure something else.

I'm trying really hard to believe someone would turn it in.
I would... I can't be the only only on.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

Feel like my grades are getting ruined. Rough patch right now..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 8, 2014)

Apparently telling my kid to defend herself if someone picks on her is bad parenting. It's bad parenting to allow your child to harass other children.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 8, 2014)

There are so many ignorant people on Earth.

?Start looking around you...and all you see are people the world would be better off without.?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

poeple with AC/ACNL, NewLeaf, or Mayor in their usernames. it's kinda overused.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 8, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> poeple with AC/ACNL, NewLeaf, or Mayor in their usernames. it's kinda overused.



I'd change my username but that costs TBT.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 8, 2014)

I start work on the cardiology and stroke wards next week and I am so unprepared, I know NOTHING. And the doctors are going to ask me questions and I'll make a fool of myself. Stressing so much!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Apparently telling my kid to defend herself if someone picks on her is bad parenting. It's bad parenting to allow your child to harass other children.



Wish my parents had taught me that one. They always said not to retaliate and tell an adult! 9/10 times that just made it worse. 




cosmonaut said:


> poeple with AC/ACNL, NewLeaf, or Mayor in their usernames. it's kinda overused.



Well this _is_ an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 8, 2014)

my French teacher reading my name out as bad work when there is ONE COMPLAINT and people with more have got POINTS AND NOT GOT DETENTIONS UGH


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

Tina said:


> Wish my parents had taught me that one. They always said not to retaliate and tell an adult! 9/10 times that just made it worse.



ive said it before, but some people only understand the language of violence. better to be feared than loved if u cant be both. better still to be respected. thx machiavelli


----------



## 12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Despite telling her my name every single week, my yoga instructor still mispronounces it without fail every time she sees me.


----------



## Praesilith (Oct 8, 2014)

My stomach, I am so hungry.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Despite telling her my name every single week, my yoga instructor still mispronounces it without fail every time she sees me.



is ur name eva as in ay-va


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is ur name eva as in ay-va



isn't that ava? eva is ee-va, not sure about that though so don't count me on it o.o


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 8, 2014)

My dad only ever seems to shout at me nowadays. He just shouts at me over the smallest thing. Over and over. I get yelled at for not putting a bottle in the recycling bin, oh, boo hoo. I was always told to leave them on the side, so I always do that. I just... Ah, I dunno. It annoys me he always has to shout when I could have been a far worse kid, so being yelled at for the tiniest thing is so irrelevant and just upsets me. And it just feels like he is trying to push me and my brother away, and only seems to care about his girlfriend now. ._. Sigh. Like oh, you can always afford to go out with her, but not even your own kids who you see 3 days a week? Cool...


----------



## 12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is ur name eva as in ay-va



Yeah it's kinda similar to the whole 'looks like it should be pronounced differently to how it really is'.

My name's Lina as in Lee-nah but people see it written down and pronounce it Lie-nah. It's short for my full first name which again is awfully mispronounced in the same way.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Yeah it's kinda similar to the whole 'looks like it should be pronounced differently to how it really is'.
> 
> My name's Lina as in Lee-nah but people see it written down and pronounce it Lie-nah. It's short for my full first name which again is awfully mispronounced in the same way.



ah there is a hero in dota called lina, so i know exactly how to pronounce it


----------



## Brackets (Oct 8, 2014)

my ex won't let me date his friend and got all upset about it, and yet he's going on a date with some girl today.. like i know it's a bit weird that it's his friend, but we ended on good terms and if he's over me then why can't he give me a chance with his mate? I dunno maybe I'm being selfish here, i just really like his friend!
i feel like such a whiny ***** haha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my ex won't let me date his friend and got all upset about it, and yet he's going on a date with some girl today.. like i know it's a bit weird that it's his friend, but we ended on good terms and if he's over me then why can't he give me a chance with his mate? I dunno maybe I'm being selfish here, i just really like his friend!
> i feel like such a whiny ***** haha



hoes before bros yo


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> hoes before bros yo



i guarantee karla's attempting a revolution with this image
oh well, i'll join the bandwagon


----------



## Brackets (Oct 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> hoes before bros yo



haha true! he should just pick meee


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 8, 2014)

~

I thought my breathing problem was gone, but it came back full force, AND now I'm dizzier then after I would spin in circles for a long time as a kid.  I'm pretty sure this is an inflamed muscle from yoga, because I also have pain underneath my ribs.  I just...I don't know.  But I'm worried and I have one more day of work until I can see a doctor.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoiler: Controversial?



A lot of stuff happened at my school the past few days. ._.' 

1. Someone drew a huge swastika in the English wing.
2. At a track meet, the kids from the opposing school, who come from the same town as us, started shouting racial slurs.
3. People started fighting in the library.

At least, that's what I heard. There was an announcement during period three apologizing about "recent events" and everyone in the school was sent an email about treating each other respectfully.

If it is true, I can't believe there are people who can be so terrible. The swastika and racial slurs are especially despicable. :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

USAF 48th Fighter Wing jet crashed during training in England, luckily the pilot ejected and survived. The same 48th Fighter Wing lost four airmen in a helicopter crash last year as well. I've met some of the pilots on a base tour and they're a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

some guy tried taking my 3DS out of my hands at school today and saying he's gonna yank my hair since its way too long


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> some guy tried taking my 3DS out of my hands at school today and saying he's gonna yank my hair since its way too long



o yea i added someone on league and they didnt accept my friend request, think their name began with a n


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

bcuz i cant add you either


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 8, 2014)

???


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 8, 2014)

i got a danny devito


----------



## Cariad (Oct 8, 2014)

the fact that no one is responding to my joke in a certain thread


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

Tina said:


> Well this _is_ an Animal Crossing forum.



well yes but if you play nl, we then can safely assume youre a mayor unless told otherwise. theres animal crossing everywhere so there isnt really a need to put it in your username.


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2014)

Cariad said:


> the fact that no one is responding to my joke in a certain thread



there is no word for this type of pain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

that you cant really get the famitsu dx pack of criminal girls invitation except on this really weird thai site


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

Zane said:


> there is no word for this type of pain



i think it's feeling unappreciated ;-;


----------



## 12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

My skin is so itchy and hurts so bad ;n; I've got super red, scaly dry skin. It really kills ;-; every time I itch I get permanently hypertrophic scarring bumpy things. My arms are covered with tiny little raised red bumps and they've been chilling there for years and they just do not leave.

Time to stock up on Eucerin and Oilatum.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have mufti day today and have no idea what to wear


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

go nekkid


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I'm depressed.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

Cariad said:


> the fact that no one is responding to my joke in a certain thread



got your back bro

I just really don't feel like being at work right now ;c 

also my friends trying to set me up with some random and I'm like honey I'm sure he's great but I don't appreciate you like telling him about me stop being a creep


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

People keep hating my Avatars, I just don't know what they are missing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Cariad said:


> the fact that no one is responding to my joke in a certain thread


Where ;o ?


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> People keep hating my Avatars



idk if you drew your current one but it looks hella great! c:

and people can suck it so no worries~


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

Eldin said:


> idk if you drew your current one but it looks hella great! c:
> 
> and people can suck it so no worries~



lol thanks, but I don't know I just feel lie they are missing something

- - - Post Merge - - -

*like


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

the people, or your drawings? c;

If you mean your drawings no worries, I'm a horrible artist so take this with a grain of salt but if you really try I believe that there is always room for improvement and that anybody can improve their skills if they work hard at it. c: I mean natural aptitude is great and everything but practice/experimentation is going to make an artist great! 

So even if you're not exactly where you want to be at right now with your skill level, doesn't mean you won't get there. c: Have you ever looked at old drawings you've done years and years ago? I have, and they're atrocities. But it made me realize that I've improved, and in theory a few years down the road I'll be looking at my current stuff like that because my style/skill will change again. 

So don't worry, you'll find the missing something! c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

Eldin said:


> the people, or your drawings? c;
> 
> If you mean your drawings no worries, I'm a horrible artist so take this with a grain of salt but if you really try I believe that there is always room for improvement and that anybody can improve their skills if they work hard at it. c: I mean natural aptitude is great and everything but practice/experimentation is going to make an artist great!
> 
> ...



lol yes, I have one from last year and this year looks very different but idk.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm conflicted over whether to enter next year's Great British Bake Off and it has only been 30 minutes since this year's final finished... I have until January to decide so I have a while to think about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

People who use the ツ character in their sigs/titles/etc. when it's not part of a Japanese word. I mean it's not a freaking face lol. And it looks dumb.

And people who write bae instead of babe/darling or whatever stop being so freaky koreaboo or wth you got it from.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who use the ツ character in their sigs/titles/etc. when it's not part of a Japanese word. I mean it's not a freaking face lol. And it looks dumb.
> 
> And people who write bae instead of babe/darling or whatever stop being so freaky koreaboo or wth you got it from.


EXACTLY THANK YOU!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who use the ツ character in their sigs/titles/etc. when it's not part of a Japanese word. I mean it's not a freaking face lol. And it looks dumb.
> 
> And people who write bae instead of babe/darling or whatever stop being so freaky koreaboo or wth you got it from.



Bae is Danish for poop. Just sayin.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah i mean ツ is the katakana for "tsu" lol(or if a smaller on it's used like キット(kitto, double tt/to) you get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Bae is Danish for poop. Just sayin.



i know xP which makes it even more lol


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

friend just called me at work while I was in the bathroom, my coworker happened to be there and picked it up. I literally called her back like a minute later, no answer. and no answer to my text.

I'm so confused what did you want? ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

Eldin said:


> friend just called me at work while I was in the bathroom, my coworker happened to be there and picked it up. I literally called her back like a minute later, no answer. and no answer to my text.
> 
> I'm so confused what did you want? ;-;


Ask what your coworker said


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

My co-worker just said so-and-so called, and she told her I was in the bathroom and would call her back, which I did. 

Odd.

edit; all good she called me back. what a weirdo ha


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Oct 8, 2014)

I really feel like giving up and dropping out of college. I can't do this.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

I hate that my teacher gives us one day to study. 
She gives us this huge review sheet and then at the last minute we get: "IT'S 45 QUESTIONS. HERE'S WHAT'S LITERALLY ON THE TEST, LOL."


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 8, 2014)

I completely forgot to eat dinner. I hope my appetite comes back soon... :/


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 8, 2014)

The agonizingly long wait for UPS to deliver my copy of Super Smash Bros. for 3ds, it's going to be here today. But holy ****, I want it NOW! D: .....petty problems


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2014)

Time management.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

This kid keeps touching my two best friends and me in an uncomfortable way and we want to report him but I am worried I will get in trouble for something I mighta done that he could bring up


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 8, 2014)

Apparently, my game arrived at the post office in the town that's 5- 10 miles from my house (I live out in the middle of nowhere in Alabama); and they sent it via Fedex to the WRONG ADDRESS IN A WRONG TOWN! And then apparently someone HAD IT SHIPPED TO A DIFFERENT ADDRESS! 

My boyfriend ordered it on his Amazon Prime account, and usually they ship stuff to us UPS, and it arrives at around 5-6pm US Central Standard/Daylight Time. But no, it's 7 o' clock, and still no game, so we went on his email and looked at the confirmation, and then went to the tracking info; which is where we found out about the above **** up. I am sooooo pissed right now.

EDIT: Went to FedEx's website, and looked at the tracking on their website, it has been rerouted to the correct mailing address. I'm okay now.... Somewhat.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoiler: whining



everything. im having a ****ing breakdown i cant take this. why cant i feel okay for more than a week? why did everything have to come crashing down? i dont like this, i dont like being angry at everything, i dont like feeling like ****. god help me.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 8, 2014)

Usually I enjoy dart night but tonight I just feel like I want to be alone all of a sudden. I just feel like telling everybody to get out or I'm going to freak out, and I have no clue why. 

I just feel very... drained.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 8, 2014)

I just feel like crying


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 8, 2014)

My "friends"


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanna draw but I don't know what to draw


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 8, 2014)

ordered a phone case on amazon 2 weeks ago. company says it shipped on september 30th and was supposed to be here today. but surprise, the case hasn't even left the warehouse yet according to the usps website!


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 8, 2014)

Behind on schoolwork but, don't care...

(just kidding of course i do. but i'm too lazy/tired right now to care _enough_.)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

Slept like all day today..

don't feel good I have a headache and stomach ache and it keeps making sounds 

even my mom wondered if im ok lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm getting a helllord of brainfarts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*load.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 8, 2014)

this guy's face in front of me is bothering me it's like one of those you just want to punch


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Javocado said:


> this guy's face in front of me is bothering me it's like one of those you just want to punch


I just noticed you joined on my birthday,although its not a big deal


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 8, 2014)

The b****** who disconnected _right_ when I got to the island. I didn't even check the shop or say hi.

Also, I haven't been in the mood to talk to anyone lately so I guess I don't care if they didn't say hi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, some girl got butt-hurt because I didn't say hi to her, and she disconnected, wtf. And her town name is weird....


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

I just went to a dream town with a naked Isabelle.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 8, 2014)

My SSB4 win percent online is... 11.76% and I've lost 30 battles and won 4 0-0 I really need to get that percentage up or it's going to bug me a lot.


----------



## Resi (Oct 8, 2014)

I have math homework due in 2 days that we are usually given a week to do. Thanks.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't work out today.
And I'm stressing hardcore about tomorrow's exam...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

been getting the silent treatment all day after a stupid fight.

random kids in my school keep messing with me, guys specifically. they stand behind me and watch as i work on ceramics projects, randomly talk to me everyday trying to get my attention. pretty sure this guy likes me but hes a pig when it comes to girls so no thanks. im taken anyways, wouldnt even be interested in any of these disgusting guys at my school

again I did something wrong today when I was trying to protect myself and my 3DS from getting stolen from somebody today after gym class. he grabbed it out of my hand and apparently giving him a mean look and asking "can i ****ing help you" is 'hostile' and will make him more inclined to bug me. also taking it back. sorry my ds is worth money and i want it back. apparently its wrong to react negatively. yeah ok, then say im getting you pepper spray. that _isnt hostile at all_ well ok if youre just gonna sit there and tell me im handling it wrong then you can just get the hell away from me and let me handle it on my own. and after telling me im handling it wrong, telling me i need to get over myself and take advice.. like really? come on. give me a break. ive gotten 2 people to stop harassing me effectively, sorry there's a guy who wanted to steal my stuff today.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 8, 2014)

Someone wants the (censored).


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

as if that wasn't obvious.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

.People being overeactive.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

school is annoyinggggg


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to draw n do stuff
but I have to study and do my homework
fick.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm failing 2 of my classes ;o
I have mid-terms tomorrow and I don't know how I'm going to tell my parents about my grades u~u

also a little update on my relationship


Spoiler



She's opening up to me more and more!! She's so cute even if she doesn't show much emotion, she's smarter than me, too. She takes AP Classes <333 She has the cutest sense of style too ;o She wears boyish clothes!!! <3333 and she's 5 feet tall while I stand at 6'1 :> she's so sweet aaaa, the happiest thing that's ever happened to me. We've been dating for 2 weeks and I want to hold her hand! I don't want to make her feel uncomfortable!!  I don't want to make this relationship go fast at all! I want to cherish every moment, so please don't tell me that holding hands is "weak" and that I should kiss her. We both are still getting use to this relationship. She's not distracting me from academics, so don't worry! I'm just lazy!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> I'm failing 2 of my classes ;o
> I have mid-terms tomorrow and I don't know how I'm going to tell my parents about my grades u~u
> 
> also a little update on my relationship
> ...


Sounds SOOOOO Adorable! I am so super jealous~!!! You sound like such a cutie pie!! sorry about your classes though


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

My brothers tutor is supposed to be here for 1 hour. I've been stuck in my room for 2 and a 1/2 hours. Geez.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2014)

I am just starting my homework.... at midnight....


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 9, 2014)

I've taken three of my sleeping pills and I still can't sleep.

Dangit. Let me sleep!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2014)

Marlowe said:


> I've taken three of my sleeping pills and I still can't sleep.
> 
> Dangit. Let me sleep!


Think of math class! or History, sometimes science. puts me out like a light


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to find a funny video to watch...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I want to find a funny video to watch...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VANlhef0EY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-762tqrcDY


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 9, 2014)

~

I'm about to move 800 miles, and I'm okay with it...I'm just not sure it's what's really wanted right now by the other party in question.  And it's wearing me thin.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 9, 2014)

(Actually I change my mind, I don't want certain people to read this)


----------



## Saylor (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm super worried about the math test I have later.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 9, 2014)

My hands are cramping up due to the cold. And I can't find my fingerless gloves. x.X

Yes I know it defeats the purpose but its just my hands, not my fingers.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

having stomach problems so i stayed home from school


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

this assignment cause i need to write like a bit under half a page more so I'm like.. wrapping this crap up so it looks nice


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

need to get started on pkmn Aquamarine and Welcome to Night Vale Community Radio but im LAZY


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't use my foundation any more ;-; it cost 30 quid and it's way too dark for me now. The thing is, with the exception of buying pure white theatre make-up, you cannot get a shade lighter than this foundation. And seriously this foundation is beyond white. It is for the whitest of whiteys. And yet it is too dark for me.

I'm not sure what to do now. Thinking of buying a bottle of Illamasqua's pure white foundation and just mixing it in with my current foundation to make a shade that matches my ice-y white skin. But it's goddamn 32 quid.

I'm naturally a medium olive as my father has deep olive Mediterranean skin but I wear SPF 50 everyday and over the years I've just lost my tanned-ness. And now I'm permanently undead status. But I don't wanna get tan again as I hate not wearing my SPF everyday. I hate the feeling of sun on unprotected skin. I'll put a heavy layer of it on even if I'm standing by a window on a non-sunny day, that's how dedicated I am to avoiding the sun's rays. If it's a super sunny day then I'll reapply my SPF every 30 minutes and go out with a parasol. I haven't gone a day without SPF 50 for 6 years and as a result every few months I reach a new shade of ghost white.

I am v conscious about my skin and premature ageing. I care deeply about my skin but not my liver or lungs because logic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

Also people in general who uses Japanese kana/kanji characters when they are not in words. It doesn't make you look good using that stupid meteor thing with the "mi" katakana...


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

mum just figured out her birthday's today
3 hours and 10 minutes til its over ._.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 9, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I can't use my foundation any more ;-;.



This is going to sound super weird coming from me, but there are some gothy makeup brands that sell very white foundation. I know you're probably not a goth kid, and I don't think you're going for that, but it's not at all like rubbing paint on or anything and heck, it could be worth a shot if you're really at a loss. 

Manic Panic has Dreamtone, which is super pale and also a color-corrector. /shrugs. It comes in colors like "Anemic" which makes me lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 9, 2014)

My classmates are being a gigantic douche to my other classmate to the point where they made her cry. I think that they're taking it too far


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to get up for school


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

my stomach is in the most odd pain ive ever experienced


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> This is going to sound super weird coming from me, but there are some gothy makeup brands that sell very white foundation. I know you're probably not a goth kid, and I don't think you're going for that, but it's not at all like rubbing paint on or anything and heck, it could be worth a shot if you're really at a loss.
> 
> Manic Panic has Dreamtone, which is super pale and also a color-corrector. /shrugs. It comes in colors like "Anemic" which makes me lol.



Hey nah that's not weird that's great advice. And yeah do I consider myself a part-time Romantic Goth so I'm always up for Gothy suggestions. I'm always on the search for the blackest eyeliner and eyeshadow known to man. I am about that Goth make-up.

I'll definitely check that out! Thanks for the suggestion! I'll see how easy it is to get in the UK.

And welp I am anaemic so it's pretty much meant for me.

I'm leaning towards Face Atelier's Ultra Foundation in Zero Minus which can be mixed with other foundations. Because I've got a ton of other super pale foundations from Estee Lauder and Chanel which are too dark for me (despite being made for vitamin D deficient people) and I'd love to be able to use them again. Because you know. Chanel make-up isn't cheap. I am a make-up hoarder.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> Also people in general who uses Japanese kana/kanji characters when they are not in words. It doesn't make you look good using that stupid meteor thing with the "mi" katakana...



I'm laughing because I agree and because if I said it, then all the TBT morons would come out of the woodwork and tell me to stop telling everyone what to do. Meanwhile the same fruitcakes are bumping the racist and ebola threads over and over.


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> I'm laughing because I agree and because if I said it, then all the TBT morons would come out of the woodwork and tell me to stop telling everyone what to do. Meanwhile the same fruitcakes are bumping the racist and ebola threads over and over.



_*what?
there isn't a racist thread, it's talking about skin ._.
newsflash: talking about skin colour does not equal racist*_


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> I'm laughing because I agree and because if I said it, then all the TBT morons would come out of the woodwork and tell me to stop telling everyone what to do. Meanwhile the same fruitcakes are bumping the racist and ebola threads over and over.



hey why u heff to be mad?


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

starlark said:


> _*what?
> there isn't a racist thread, it's talking about skin ._.
> newsflash: talking about skin colour does not equal racist*_



Okay because the skin bleaching argument doesn't look stupid and the other thread about the only time anyone learned about any of this was when it effected white people, which does it always have to go there? No one even started it off that way and it went there anyway. I'm not offended there's the equality thing. There doesn't need to be a rude pointless argument. Not to mention the Ebola thread, about 5+ people called that girl out on her BS which she pulled from no where.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to stay home -.-


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I want to stay home -.-



run a flannel under the hot tap and put it on your head for as long as you can


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm so cold.
Why is it so cold outside.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'm so cold.
> Why is it so cold outside.


Im glad it's finally spring here C:


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

Ebola thread = talking about Ebola
Where is it at now? WHITE PEOPLE ONLY ARE WORRIED NOW BECAUSE IT CAME TO AMERICA.
Skin thread = whats your opinion?
Where did it go multiple times? ONLY WHITE PEOPLE ARE IN THE MEDIA THIS IS WHITE COUNTRY WHITE WHITE WHITE.
Why is it that I can seem to ignore a lot of the "whiteness" of it all and find my own while everyone complains about the same tired old crap? I guess it's because they're comfortable where they are in complaining and would rather do that than get away from it.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Im glad it's finally spring here C:


:< I wish it was spring.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> :< I wish it was spring.



I love the heat x)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> Ebola thread = talking about Ebola
> Where is it at now? WHITE PEOPLE ONLY ARE WORRIED NOW BECAUSE IT CAME TO AMERICA.
> Skin thread = whats your opinion?
> Where did it go multiple times? ONLY WHITE PEOPLE ARE IN THE MEDIA THIS IS WHITE COUNTRY WHITE WHITE WHITE.
> Why is it that I can seem to ignore a lot of the "whiteness" of it all and find my own while everyone complains about the same tired old crap? I guess it's because they're comfortable where they are in complaining and would rather do that than get away from it.



well it's gone now and the mod said nothing was wrong but they obviously didn't read it since the skin bleach fight was going on and on, how was thaat at least not the bad thing? But they also let a lot slide on here. There was a high intensity sexual thread going on that lasted months and nothing was done until apparently a mod decided to finally look inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> _*what?
> there isn't a racist thread, it's talking about skin ._.
> newsflash: talking about skin colour does not equal racist*_



did you miss the "bleach your skin to be beautiful" part? a few pages back. If not that then the "well if they dont like dark skin maybe they just think its ugly same with white" It was a powderkeg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katsuragi said:


> lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people



thats everyones favorite quote now


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

nevermind lmao im horrible sor


hi i had to stay home today how r u


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

*Don't bring your arguments here. VM/PM if you need to argue with people about something you guys talked about on a thread.*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> *Don't bring your arguments here. VM/PM if you need to argue with people about something you guys talked about on a thread.*



*dont minimod*


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> *dont minimod*



dont let the necro bump mod come in, you know that girl?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

karla shut ya face its my thread so i mod 4ever


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

apologies for being so ignorant as to ignoring the powderkeg

keg
that word bugs me ._.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> dont let the necro bump mod come in, you know that girl?



Isn't that you trolling?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you're obscure oranges I'm sure have a hidden meaning.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> Isn't that you trolling?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you're obscure oranges I'm sure have a hidden meaning.



What!? No. I cant prove it I guess but no.

Also as for the oranges,  

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> apologies for being so ignorant as to ignoring the powderkeg
> 
> keg
> that word bugs me ._.



You weren't ignorant, you just didn't see it. It was a long board with multiple things being said in there.
Why does keg bother you?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

this threads gone full ******

no offence to retards


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> What!? No. I cant prove it I guess but no.
> 
> Also as for the oranges,



No, it probably isn't you. I tease cause they accused you of being all those people.
Ew women oranges.


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

Keg bothers me because I don't know, it just sounds like a really odd word xD
Nothing to do with the context you put it in :L
Perhaps it's the ending...
_ke*g*_


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

The G bothers you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> No, it probably isn't you. I tease cause they accused you of being all those people.
> Ew women oranges.



Anytime anyone disagree with that stupid moron child then coincidental backup comes they start saying it's multiple accounts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

who said it's women? (it is though)


----------



## Improv (Oct 9, 2014)

i'm getting behind in art because we're doing a project with clay and i have no idea what i'm doing so i sit there for nearly two hours not doing anything because she won't come over to help me and (


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

I am very happy today


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

This quote, said by the first trumpet in the band rehearsal earlier today: "I'm the [section] leader, I can do what I want."


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> I am very happy today



That's bothering you?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> I am very happy today



And...why does that bother you?


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

the k and the g bother me since I hate all words ending with a "ck" and most words ending with hard "g's.
Must be something to do with my synesthesia, those sounds have really really bad thoughts attached to them
anyway imma post in the other thread because I don't want to spam this thread with my word problems lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Because I am usually always mad,or sad.But I'm glad I learned something new today 8)


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Anytime anyone disagree with that stupid moron child then coincidental backup comes they start saying it's multiple accounts.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> who said it's women? (it is though)





HAHAHAAHH Yes well if they've accused you many times, they accused me once of being you, and once of Jun being you. I'm roaring I wonder who they thought you were. If you me and Jun are all the same or what. I don't even see Jun anymore and that's probably why I don't get attacked by this weirdo anymore because none of us are on the same boards basically.

Don't want it  Want mens kind.


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

nvm I'm too idiot for today's society


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

There's not enough Karla on this thread that's what's bothering me.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

i second burger princess's post

man.. now i wanna fly back to california and get in n out burger

why must i live in the most random area


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I want In N Out today now. Hmm there's only like 10 of them near me which one shall I go to

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was terrible of me kill me ok.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

i hate how its a california only thing

gosh darnit


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

This song sucks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXCSnYhwiwg


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never tried In N Out but I have heard that it is wonderful. I feel like I cannot call myself the Burger Princess.

McDonald's chicken sandwiches are still my number 1 burgers tho.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 9, 2014)

Spoiler: bleh



had an anxiety attack this morning in music therapy and had to leave. they said i dont have to go to it anymore, but i feel bad and stupid about it anyway like who even has a breakdown over music therapy???? apparently i do
gurgles
not looking forward to ECTs tomorrow, super nervous. afraid my side effects will get worse and worse
at least i was finally prescribed some anxiety meds that arent even anxiety meds but apparently benzos affect memory, which mine is already being ****ed over by ECTs so theyre a bit worried about it
>take anti-seizure medication while getting purposefully induced seizures
ok
whatever u say doc


----------



## Beachland (Oct 9, 2014)

My stomach hurts but I've already decided to get Chipotle for dinner, I don't even care I could be vomiting and still think "I need a gigantic meal right now mmm"


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> HAHAHAAHH Yes well if they've accused you many times, they accused me once of being you, and once of Jun being you. I'm roaring I wonder who they thought you were. If you me and Jun are all the same or what. I don't even see Jun anymore and that's probably why I don't get attacked by this weirdo anymore because none of us are on the same boards basically.
> 
> Don't want it  Want mens kind.



oh my gosh, and it must be the same mods who allow that to continue that allow the white vs black boards to continue.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i hate how its a california only thing
> 
> gosh darnit



It's OURS *grabby hands*

Oh they're in CA, NV, UT, TX and AZ


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> There's not enough Karla on this thread that's what's bothering me.



wat can i say nothing rustles my jimmies


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I wanna get your jimmies a-rustling. I miss seeing that cookie monster emoticon every few posts.

/I'm still super bothered that I made a dumb ignorant post on that pale skin/dark skin thread. Oranges explained to me what was offensive about that thread and only now am I like 'oh'. I feel so awful that I didn't see before ugh. I know the thread is closed but I really wanna apologise for my post and not recognising what was happening in that thread.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 9, 2014)

So many people don't know how to have a mature debate. It always degenerates into insults and bickering. Stupid.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gonna' be out like a light soon, probably. I woke up out of it this morning with a headache, so I skipped school, and I had to do 2 hour piano lessons and finish my school project (which leaves me with no more homework, yay.).

On another note, I want it to be Sunday now.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)

This cold I have. It's almost gone though.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm finding it hard to trust anyone in my school at the moment since I feel like everyone has tuned against me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I'm finding it hard to trust anyone in my school at the moment since I feel like everyone has tuned against me.



even the teachers??

what about the janitors


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 9, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> So many people don't know how to have a mature debate. It always degenerates into insults and bickering. Stupid.



That's horrible. Did a thread in BTF made you think like that? If so, what thread were you watching? The Ebola one?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just discovered /r/MorbidReality and jesus christ.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 9, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> That's horrible. Did a thread in BTF made you think like that? If so, what thread were you watching? The Ebola one?



Haha indeed. And another.
I just don't understand how hostility will prove a point. Making someone angry likely won't change their mind, it'll result in a pointless back-and-forth that both parties leave feeling angry and unchanged in their opinion.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm having that urge to dangle kids off my balcony and damn the consequences. I've told the kids to just stay in the living room so I can clean around the house. They're refusing to listen. They've smeared food and crumbled popcorn all over my floor and they're finding it funny. My own kid, is finding any excuse not to finish her homework. I've been having an off and on again headache all day and it's just getting worse.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 9, 2014)

People in the comments sections of internet articles that think they're philosophers and the greatest minds of their generation

I just want to shake them and scream "YOU ARE NOT AS SMART AS YOU THINK" but they would probably just say something smug and arrogant


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Omg thinking about people on the internet thinking they're smarter than they really are.

I really wish people wouldn't be so anal about simple spelling mistakes like jesus. People make mistakes. Most people don't have all day to pour over their posts and make sure everything about them is spelled correctly.

Also if you're gonna correct someone on their grammar, can you please ensure you know the difference between who's/whose and who/whom thank you bye.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Omg thinking about people on the internet thinking they're smarter than they really are.
> 
> I really wish people wouldn't be so anal about simple spelling mistakes like jesus. People make mistakes. Most people don't have all day to *pour* over their posts and make sure everything about them is spelled correctly.
> 
> Also if you're gonna correct someone on their grammar, can you please ensure you know the difference between who's/whose and who/whom thank you bye.



*pore


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> *pore



I've seen that cookie monster countless times and yet it never gets old I still actually laugh out loud when I see it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 9, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I've seen that cookie monster countless times and yet it never gets old I still actually laugh out loud when I see it.



honestly same karlas posts make me so happy god bless


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Karla's posts make you happy? 

They make me mad.

Who likes Karla anyway


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Karla's posts make you happy?
> 
> They make me mad.
> 
> Who likes Karla anyway



reported, enjoy ur first infraction


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

sixth* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





worth nobody likes you anyways


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> sixth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude those are warnings not infractions, someone come school this girl


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

coming from the person with 3 pages of them


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't breathe
this conversation omfg


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> coming from the person with 3 pages of them



yeah I know what I'm talking about u bish


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

ok karl

just okay


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm bothered.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'm bothered too


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I think I'm bothered too



Yeah don't get any ideas for ur avatar


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

don't tempt me 

time to bother everybody


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

I feel like Rping but oh well


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


>


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Resi (Oct 9, 2014)

I spent almost 2 hours doing math homework (when she asks us to spend 30 minutes) and I have not been able to successfully complete a single problem. At least I get graded for trying.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0abFoHZDZY


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

Resi said:


> I spent almost 2 hours doing math homework (when she asks us to spend 30 minutes) and I have not been able to successfully complete a single problem. At least I get graded for trying.


Yes that totally happens when u can't get anything done in the real world


----------



## Resi (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Yes that totally happens when u can't get anything done in the real world



I feel like you're trying to say that you don't get graded for trying in the real world, but I just wanted to let you know that I have not learned this yet, and am doing my best. I am in a bad mood right now, so I am not ready to deal with your ********.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh god. His description.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

No swearing please there are kids on this forum


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

This forum has introduced me to Sakura Spirit and Petticoat Brenda. And for that I am grateful.

Also my itches are back. I have patches of albino with red spots on my knees, inner arms and on my crotch. It's super itchy and gross.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm mildly bothered I couldn't find a store in all of LA that had smash bros 3DS but at the same time I'm like w/e I want the WiiU one. Just kind of uninterested slightly in the 3DS one.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Very very very disturbed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

"Anime Personification of Ebola"


_why_


----------



## a potato (Oct 9, 2014)

One word--math.


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

My lips have been super dry these past few days and I'm picking the hell out of them 8/


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm reading way too much /r/LetsNotMeet and am becoming increasingly paranoid about the internet.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 9, 2014)

The fact that I have homework due tomorrow that I still haven't finished.
And my insulin pump site is bothering me. ;-;


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Oh god. His description.



At first I thought maybe he was just an innocent, albeit strange, old man in a dress.

I was wrong.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 9, 2014)

Motte said:


> My lips have been super dry these past few days and I'm picking the hell out of them 8/



Sugar scrub and put some chapstick on or rub vasaline on your lips.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Also if your lips are dry, check you're drinking enough water. Dunno where you are, but where I am we've got the heating on all the time and it dries my lips/skin out so badly ;-;

If they're really bad then you could get some Blistex? I always find that helps when my lips are cracked and bleedy and gross.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

....I just went onto my account on something else.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Oh god. His description.



why would u do this to me


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks guys~ I'm good on water and applying oils etc to my lips, they just get bad when the air first starts to get dry & cold >;/


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

I realized how inconsiderate I was:
If I bought your horse and has put it in the Safe HAVEN,do not PM me.Once I buy that horse its mine to do with.Not a threat


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)

This story is unnecessarily lewd. Be warned.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This story is unnecessarily lewd. Be warned.



oh my god im crying LOL


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Zz are people still falling for that story years later.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

How did I "fall for it" if she gave a clear warning lmao 

I get curious. :^)


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Very very very disturbed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E



I... 

I have that same bear plush in her icon..

lmao woops wrong quote
actually meant to quote the Flickr profile thing???? yeah


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

My fingertips are dry.
Whyyyy


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I...
> 
> I have that same bear plush in her icon..



Dear god.


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> How did I "fall for it" if she gave a clear warning lmao
> 
> I get curious. :^)


Not you specifically then? The fact that it's still being spread around the internet at all. It reads as some fetish fantasy and I can't believe people are still poopin themselves over it.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

im laughing not pooping myself


----------



## Motte (Oct 9, 2014)

Pooping yourself as in getting excited


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 9, 2014)

How my friend-ish will react when he sees me. He was pretty ticked off at me earlier cuz I stood up for what I thought was supposed to be done


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

uh ok lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Lucky's gone AHAHAHA,I miss him so much


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Lucky's gone AHAHAHA,I miss him so much



IGNORE ME I DIDN'T SEE THE LINK


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This story is unnecessarily lewd. Be warned.



Enticing.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope,the villager,I don't know who that is unfortunately ;(*__*)


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Nope,the villager,I don't know who that is unfortunately ;(*__*)



ahhhh I didn't realize T__T

Anyways, ANIMES NEVER MAKE ME SAD
I HAVE NO SOUL


----------



## f11 (Oct 9, 2014)

I made the basket ball team but don't know what number to pick.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Iade the basket ball team but don't know what number to pick.



10 MY SPIRIT WILL BE BY YOUR SIDE


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm freezing and can't get warm, despite layering myself with enough clothing to safely engage in a sumo wrestling match.

Also, I made the mistake of trying on a perfume today while at the mall.  I foolishly assumed it would smell nice on me like it did in the bottle, but my body chemistry was like "yeah, nah."  Now I smell like my grandma mixed with a freshly snuffed candle.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Im bored and tired from school.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

People aren't replying to my responses to them... I am usually patient but idk why not know


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

People get annoyed when I change my avatar/signature a lot but nobody knows it's because of my emotions and that I'm literally about to kill myself whenever it's a sad one


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> People get annoyed when I change my avatar/signature a lot but nobody knows it's because of my emotions and that I'm literally about to kill myself whenever it's a sad one



Awwww honey, if you ever need to talk PM me


----------



## Javocado (Oct 10, 2014)

Going to Universal Studios Horror Nights for birthday weekend and i'm pretty scurred


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks. >_> It's just that nobody really understands lol Like I don't blame them, but it's just like I feel like a weirdo when people call me out on it.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> People get annoyed when I change my avatar/signature a lot but nobody knows it's because of my emotions and that I'm literally about to kill myself whenever it's a sad one



Jav is here for u


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Thanks. >_> It's just that nobody really understands lol Like I don't blame them, but it's just like I feel like a weirdo when people call me out on it.



It is good to be a weirdo, like me


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

well thanks you two ._. idk i come off as crazy whenever i post here omg...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> well thanks you two ._. idk i come off as crazy whenever i post here omg...



I am insane, we getcha, we are all odd in our own ways


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't think I did great on my algebra exam.
I'm emotionally distant and I feel far away.
I binged when I got home and ate a bunch of crap.
I haven't worked out in 2 days so I'm dreading the weigh-in/work out tomorrow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't think I did great on my algebra exam.
> I'm emotionally distant and I feel far away.
> I binged when I got home and ate a bunch of crap.
> I haven't worked out in 2 days so I'm dreading the weigh-in/work out tomorrow.


Pssshhhh weight means nothing, your perfect the way you are


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

2 chrashes away from throwing my laptop out a window. I can't look anything up on it or just having it be on a webpage with out it showing me the blue Aw, Snap page or just having the entire computer crash blue screen and all.... my laptop is 5 years old, I can't have anti-virus because it breaks it and now I am stuck with a crashing piece of retardedness.... Seriously on my last nerve and trust me it aint pretty when I am out of nerves


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a test next week I haven't even studied for and it's an oral exam.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I have a test next week I haven't even studied for and it's an oral exam.



I always wing those


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

My friends birthday is coming up and she invited me to hang out with her. I know, shouldn't be bad, right? Well, we haven't seen eye to eye lately. Since we first met in elementary, she has always had.. I wouldn't call them anger issues, but she is very hot headed. But since high school, she has gotten worse. Normally, I would be by her side, but since she has started talking crap about my friends to my face even though I told her I don't appreciate it. Bottom line, she has become unpleasant to be around. However I feel like I haven't hung out with her for a while and there is still that glimmer of hope that I can either get over myself or find someone to get through to her (hasn't worked yet..). I would feel bad missing her birthday though, since I never have. But at the same time I'm sure I am in for a bad time. It's in the next week.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I always wing those



Its language test... I do italian... D;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

i wanna learn cantonese


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

we've gone a whole page without karla


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 10, 2014)

Ugh, why did I stay up all night?

Why do I keep trying to impress people I don't even know?


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Ugh, why did I stay up all night?
> 
> Why do I keep trying to impress people I don't even know?



because you so fab
c: Idk why you stayed up all night i don't know why i am still up. What is wrong with me? I think it's because I don't like to sleep alone. I always have the TV on for company. I did this growing up because I was so prone to having nightmares.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 10, 2014)

GhastlyMeadows said:


> because you so fab
> c: Idk why you stayed up all night i don't know why i am still up. What is wrong with me? I think it's because I don't like to sleep alone. I always have the TV on for company. I did this growing up because I was so prone to having nightmares.



Good to see someone else does this, too. ^^;;
I never sleep without music, background, or even just a little sound. I can't be anywhere with little to no sound because it frightens me, haha. I like having the TV on, too, but my parent's always said when I was young that sleeping with the TV would make my brain clog, lol.


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Good to see someone else does this, too. ^^;;
> I never sleep without music, background, or even just a little sound. I can't be anywhere with little to no sound because it frightens me, haha. I like having the TV on, too, but my parent's always said when I was young that sleeping with the TV would make my brain clog, lol.


^ w ^;; Me too! Thought I was a weirdo.
I frighten easy so I do too. I need something to wake up to visually in case I have a nightmare- Especially if it was really bad because then I can get my mind off of it. Hah, maybe that's why I'm not as sharp as I used to be- Hehe.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

People in general who makes "fan threads" for a certain anime or game. I mean unless it's clearly a group you are supposed to discuss it not go fangirling over it. It's like asking for non-likers if you write you don't want them there. On the other hand, it's a place for discussing stuff(forum) not some inner circle for utmost admiration of said game lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a party tomorrow... D;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

people who fangirl over stuff weve seen enough of


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I have a party tomorrow... D;


i feel ya..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't think I did great on my algebra exam.
> I'm emotionally distant and I feel far away.
> I binged when I got home and ate a bunch of crap.
> I haven't worked out in 2 days so I'm dreading the weigh-in/work out tomorrow.



Every time I read your posts I think of this song. 

http://youtu.be/7PCkvCPvDXk

Sorry if it seems a bit weird. ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Random people adding me on Steam. I mean at least tell me who you are. Also it's not gonna help that we don't have any friends/groups in common -_-


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> Random people adding me on Steam. I mean at least tell me who you are. Also it's not gonna help that we don't have any friends/groups in common -_-



they want in on that sakura spirit


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> they want in on that sakura spirit


Probably, it was some guy named Mike trying to add me so.. uh unless it's the dude here nope.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Pssshhhh weight means nothing, your perfect the way you are



You're sweet. It's just this compulsion I have. I would like to be able to eat something without having a silent meltdown or calorie countdown.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Every time I read your posts I think of this song.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7PCkvCPvDXk
> 
> Sorry if it seems a bit weird. ^^;



I love that song, lol. 
It's not weird at all.
It kind of made my morning.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> Probably, it was some guy named Mike trying to add me so.. uh unless it's the dude here nope.



It was me lol. Read the post above the one you made in the Steam IDs thread. And we do share a group in common lol.


On topic:

People seem to think a game being locked to 720p is an inexcusable crime and is instantly the worst game ever. >< It has nothing to do with the game itself.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

You coulda messaged me here lol xD Well I was like why is someone extremely informative person even adding me lulz.

Also I hardly check that one..


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a serious problem with people who stir up drama. Don't ever come to me and accuse me of lying to you or manipulating you, when you're the one that does that all the time with people. Want to know why you can't seem to keep any friends? Because YOU'RE the problem. Acting like people owe you explanations and "force" you to do things. You're not supportive at all. You're not a good friend. You're a horrible person for treating Shirohibiki and I the way you did, and I hope you never try to contact us again. You make me sick for the way you act, accusing me of lying, wow, how dare you.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 10, 2014)

I hate frizzy hair.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sick of people I lend my talents to and just throw it back in my face. Agreed, my art isn't the best, but could you at least be civil to me and give me valid critique instead of insulting me???


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You're sweet. It's just this compulsion I have. I would like to be able to eat something without having a silent meltdown or calorie countdown.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




TBH I'm jealous of you. I'm a stick. =\


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm sick of people I lend my talents to and just throw it back in my face. Agreed, my art isn't the best, but could you at least be civil to me and give me valid critique instead of insulting me???



given how u have responded to my posts before, im pretty sure ur overreacting


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> given how u have responded to my posts before, im pretty sure ur overreacting



that's just the once...I've tried to make it up to you by saying "that's adorable" to one post and not bearing any grudges.
this was on another site btw. oh yes, it's overreacting when I do art for someone and they tell me it's goddamn awful.
I'm sensitive, okay? I can't help being triggered. So please take that into consideration when calling me out on something I can't help. Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

the fact you seem to think it's funny isn't helping either. if you were really sorry about it you'd apologise with an ounce of regret. I've done my best to.


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2014)

This is sick omfg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JZu_F2TU2s


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

i too am sensitive, i cant help being triggered by idiots yet i still go on the internet.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

I appreciate that but do you really think throwing triggering words at another sensitive individual will make you feel any better?
Actually, don't answer that, I'm pretty sure I know your answer.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

well in all honesty ppl r triggered by half the oxford english dictionary these days


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

i get it. I'm to blame.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

wat r u to blame for?? nobodys blaming anyone here


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread escalated into a dramatic anime very quickly.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

The idiot replied back to me demanding I use "an aesthetically pleasing style" which is not something you can control.
I'm admitting defeat and packing up right now, is all.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> The idiot replied back to me demanding I use "an aesthetically pleasing style" which is not something you can control.
> I'm admitting defeat and packing up right now, is all.



No need for feeling defeated, buddy. Just ignore people who bother you is all. They're not worth your time, especially if they don't like you or what you do, right?


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

Meh, I know. Sometimes I feel like I can get through it but I just end up hurting someone instead. That's why I fled Minecraft. I got into something I should never have done.

No matter how many tears you shed, the pain is always there. No matter how much of a barrier there is, there's still someone laughing at you from behind it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> Meh, I know. Sometimes I feel like I can get through it but I just end up hurting someone instead. That's why I fled Minecraft. I got into something I should never have done.
> 
> No matter how many tears you shed, the pain is always there. No matter how much of a barrier there is, there's still someone laughing at you from behind it.



yes, so dont shed tears to try and get rid of the pain. and let them laugh.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't wanna get rid of Beau in my cycling town bleh


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I don't wanna get rid of Beau in my cycling town bleh



; w; I am trying to earn the 400 tbts that you want for your other beloved deer that I want so badly. Is it that you don't feel like it, or that you want to KEEP him? Because if it's the latter, I have seen threads where they put a disclaimer that they have the right to reserve (I am not sure about REVOKING) any villager for themselves/friends/family... DO NOT TAKE MY WORD ON IT OMG I SCREW UP EVERYTHING I TOUCH.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

I just heard a baby crying inside the house...
dad's playing a trick on me again ._.


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> I just heard a baby crying inside the house...
> dad's playing a trick on me again ._.



.-. .... IS there a baby in your house? And idk what kind of jokes your dad plays, but it seems kind of interesting. Update me once you find out whats going on, sugar.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

there are no babies inside my house, I'm an only child.
We have no neighbours either :/
My dad doesn't play particularly exciting tricks but I know it's him. :L


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> there are no babies inside my house, I'm an only child.
> We have no neighbours either :/
> My dad doesn't play particularly exciting tricks but I know it's him. :L



c: Hahah. I bet he plays these tricks often then? I probably only find it amusing because I am an outsider. I bet if I had the experience you had with him I would just be like "Dad, stop." My dad does the same thing. He sometimes plays tricks on people/ tries to jump out and scare them but it isn't very effective. Just kind of... You want to ask why.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

perhaps it's the festivities. It's halloween after all xD
My dad knows what kind of spooky I like, so I wouldn't be surprised. Macabre, neo-victorian stuff...artsy horror films...got it to a T.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

GhastlyMeadows said:


> ; w; I am trying to earn the 400 tbts that you want for your other beloved deer that I want so badly. Is it that you don't feel like it, or that you want to KEEP him? Because if it's the latter, I have seen threads where they put a disclaimer that they have the right to reserve (I am not sure about REVOKING) any villager for themselves/friends/family... DO NOT TAKE MY WORD ON IT OMG I SCREW UP EVERYTHING I TOUCH.



nah I just have nowhere to keep him, seeing him made him a dreamie of mine. xD But yeah, nowhere to keep him as I have no town yet and I put him up for sale anyways. I'll find another one day ^^


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> perhaps it's the festivities. It's halloween after all xD
> My dad knows what kind of spooky I like, so I wouldn't be surprised. Macabre, neo-victorian stuff...artsy horror films...got it to a T.



Oh, yeah... I gotta think of a good scare for my boyfriend, But I don't want to give him a heart attack..
c: Yaaaas spooky stuffs. I always go looking for spooky stuff even though I know that it will keep me up for many nights in a row. IDK why I do this to myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> nah I just have nowhere to keep him, seeing him made him a dreamie of mine. xD But yeah, nowhere to keep him as I have no town yet and I put him up for sale anyways. I'll find another one day ^^



That's what happened before I reset when I saw him in the campsite. I had 10 at the time so I had to cycle him in and it took ages. Good luck, I know it's hard falling for dreamies that you can't have.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

Yay.....Halloween is coming up.
Yet another useless, super-commercialized holiday.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

these people. they arent even a choir like mine (theyre an a capella choir) and they sound awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

That they are releasing that Noire game here in early '15

Unless we get Famitsu DX pack nope I don't buy it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

I need to get rid of Katie immidiately but I don't think people actually check the Katie thread.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I need to get rid of Katie immidiately but I don't think people actually check the Katie thread.



Hey don't get rid of me


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Hey don't get rid of me



I didn't know you were a yellow cat xD


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was planning on 3 cosplays for comic con but it looks like I'll only manage 2 as the wig I want has sold out.

Also I'm in such a dilemma about the Hallowe'en yankee candles like. Should I buy them or wait till after Hallowe'en and see if they go on offer? I'm generally not at all ready for Hallowe'en and Samhain like I need another 3 months to prepare.

I'm also so sad that they don't do a yankee candle advent calender with the votives instead of just the tealights.

These are the biggest first world problems ever to exist I'm sorry.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't want to go to the party today...


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread bothers me.


----------



## starlark (Oct 10, 2014)

applying for work experience is tough


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 12, 2014)

BUMP! So glad this thread is back! Thank you Kaiaa!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh what.. Oh well. What's bothering me is school is tomorrow. 

Yay it's back


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

which one do we use now???


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> which one do we use now???



It doesn't matter.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm suspecting mass protests were held


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

(but will we will all just have random discussions again like last time... :/)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm suspecting mass protests were held



I asked a mod just only one question. I wasn't that angry.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I asked a mod just only one question. I wasn't that angry.



Pft
I wasn't addressing you in particular, I had no clue who got it back xD


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

let me add some rules to the first post lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> which one do we use now???



I prefer this one, It's a pain having to make a spoiler every time I post.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> which one do we use now???


If you're afraid you'll be offending somebody with your post, use the Ranting and Raving thread. If you know for sure it won't offend someone, use this.
idfk

Though with how easily offended some people are nowadays, that might pose a problem.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I prefer this one, It's a pain having to make a spoiler every time I post.



Yeah, but I like to play with the spoiler feature.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2014)

Its almost that time of the month and it just sucks so much ;~;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> (but will we will all just have random discussions again like last time... :/)



Like right now. (Ok I will leave this thread now)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

k added 3 simple rules, if everybody can follow them this thread will stay open ^^

Thank you for reopening the thread, Kaiaa!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Its almost that time of the month and it just sucks so much ;~;



i feel u bro. ive had my period for 3 weeks. :') fun times.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Like right now. (Ok I will leave this thread now)



Heh yeah a little ironic, having an off-topic discussion about off-topic discussions...

I'll follow you out.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel u bro. ive had my period for 3 weeks. :') fun times.



yeah.. I had a birth control shot back in June when I went out to see my long distance boyfriend and the side effects made me bleed for 3 months straight, as if it were a period. Then when it wore off, I got my period. awesome!!! I couldn't believe they told me it would be 'light' bleeding here and there. That can't be healthy or safe.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

All these people on Steam hating on my review of FFXIII....its like the only informative review up and im getting so much **** for it >< 
People add me just to put me down and shove their opinion down my throat.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel u bro. ive had my period for 3 weeks. :') fun times.



oh man, that must suck...is that normal for you? I haven't had it for more than 5 days q.q


----------



## Cudon (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel u bro. ive had my period for 3 weeks. :') fun times.


How does ones period last 3 weeks? o-o''


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel u bro. ive had my period for 3 weeks. :') fun times.



Oh that must suck, I can never really stand a normal 5 day one


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> yeah.. I had a birth control shot back in June when I went out to see my long distance boyfriend and the side effects made me bleed for 3 months straight, as if it were a period. Then when it wore off, I got my period. awesome!!! I couldn't believe they told me it would be 'light' bleeding here and there. That can't be healthy or safe.



that is positively mortifying! im so sorry omg/// ;A; i take pills, havent tried a shot or anything yet. 3 months is a hell of a long time to be  bleeding jfc... my heart goes out to you u_u



starlark said:


> oh man, that must suck...is that normal for you? I haven't had it for more than 5 days q.q



no, it isnt normal at all :/ im on the pill and usually only bleed for like 6~ days at the end of the month, so i honestly could not tell you whats been going on with me. something weird, thats for sure. i think its finally ending (i hope), but that still doesnt alleviate all of my concerns considering i have NO clue what happened


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> All these people on Steam hating on my review of FFXIII....its like the only informative review up and im getting so much **** for it ><
> People add me just to put me down and shove their opinion down my throat.


I know that feel. Nobody likes my review of Skyrim either.







I put so much thought and effort into it too.

Also that's really my opinion, it's the ****tiest installment in The Elder Scrolls series. Yes, even worse than Oblivion.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> How does ones period last 3 weeks? o-o''



no idea. gonna ask the doctor when i go next :s


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> no, it isnt normal at all :/ im on the pill and usually only bleed for like 6~ days at the end of the month, so i honestly could not tell you whats been going on with me. something weird, thats for sure. i think its finally ending (i hope), but that still doesnt alleviate all of my concerns considering i have NO clue what happened



you bleed when you take the pill? but.. But...
well my life skills teachers were lying about it being an exciting and renewing experience


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: You opened it.



There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> you bleed when you take the pill? but.. But...
> well my life skills teachers were lying about it being an exciting and renewing experience



again, this isnt normal. i usually only bleed when i take the iron pills at the end of the month. something was up with me, so i was bleeding even when taking the hormone pills regularly. usually this doesnt happen though, so no need to worry. i just gotta go see the doctor q_q


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: You opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.



are spoilers taking over the cafe? xD
seriously though, my heart goes out to both of you and your ovaries and I hope your period doesn't last much longer and I do hope no one near you gets Ebola ;n;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 12, 2014)

wht is ebola?

anyway, i got like 6 hours of sleep and i can't go back 2 sleep


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: You opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.



IT MOVED ??? ? ohhhh my goodness //// i wish you all the best of luck and utmost safety!!! q__q stay safe ok???

and thank you star <333


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Just say what's on your mind and help others.
> 
> 
> Don't spam the thread with off topic discussions.
> ...



No, I just added some rules so nobody gets their feelings hurt. Ebola is a sensitive topic to some.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: You opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.



unless you're planning on touching their bodily fluids, you should be ok.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IT MOVED ??? ? ohhhh my goodness //// i wish you all the best of luck and utmost safety!!! q__q stay safe ok???
> 
> and thank you star <333



The person went to Nigeria and then came back like why is that allowed...?? >_>;

but thank you


----------



## Cudon (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: You opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.


You have no risk really :L Unless  you specifically go and find the person and poke their body fluids a bit. Besides wouldn't they lock the person anyway?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: You opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a possible case of Ebola in the next town over from me and I've never been so scared in my life.





Spoiler



Just don't touch the poopoo and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes but even if, the thought of it being so close is scary, do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> unless you're planning on touching their bodily fluids, you should be ok.



she speaks the truth. That's why doctors and such are at more risk because they touch bodily fluids more frequently than people who don't do that type of thing.
Concerned for my dad (he works in the NHS-I know), although I don't think it's reached Southern England... ;-;


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> she speaks the truth. That's why doctors and such are at more risk because they touch bodily fluids more frequently than people who don't do that type of thing.
> Concerned for my dad (he works in the NHS-I know), although I don't think it's reached Southern England... ;-;


There was that case (now cured) in London. That was all. No transmissions, it was so long ago that if it had been transferred we would've heard about it already.


----------



## Cudon (Oct 12, 2014)

I am bothered by people who get triggered easily without any real reason to. Like piss off xL I freak out about cats dying but I'm not gonna force everyone to put a trigger warning when talking about dying cats.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I am bothered by people who get triggered easily without any real reason to. Like piss off xL I freak out about cats dying but I'm not gonna force everyone to put a trigger warning when talking about dying cats.



I'd say the same thing but unfortunately I'm the sort of person that gets triggered if someone stares at her for more than 3 seconds


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I am bothered by people who get triggered easily without any real reason to. Like piss off xL I freak out about cats dying but I'm not gonna force everyone to put a trigger warning when talking about dying cats.



yeah this, some people are way too sensitive nowadays.


----------



## Cudon (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'd say the same thing but unfortunately I'm the sort of person that gets triggered if someone stares at her for more than 3 seconds


Don't wanna be rude but what does being triggered feel? I also get a bit uncomfy when stared at but I have no idea whether I'm being ''triggered''


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> she speaks the truth. That's why doctors and such are at more risk because they touch bodily fluids more frequently than people who don't do that type of thing.
> Concerned for my dad (he works in the NHS-I know), although I don't think it's reached Southern England... ;-;



don't be too concerned for your dad - does he work in a hospital? english hospitals generally have really good guidelines for things like this, and if a patient is suspected to have ebola they will be very careful. lots of quarantines, hand washing, etc. We love washing our hands in hospital

I'm so cold, but my housemates don't want to turn the heating on yet. wah.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Don't wanna be rude but what does being triggered feel? I also get a bit uncomfy when stared at but I have no idea whether I'm being ''triggered''



I want to burst into tears, my heart starts racing, I immediately think the worst of the person.
It's horrible tbh because I can't deal with being in public without having something over my head/face 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> don't be too concerned for your dad - does he work in a hospital? english hospitals generally have really good guidelines for things like this, and if a patient is suspected to have ebola they will be very careful. lots of quarantines, hand washing, etc. We love washing our hands in hospital
> 
> I'm so cold, but my housemates don't want to turn the heating on yet. wah.



He works in a nursing home for people with learning disabilities but it's not a DISINFECT YOUR HANDS AT THE DOOR OR BURN type of thing. I don't expect he _would_ contract it even so, he's a feisty one xD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Don't wanna be rude but what does being triggered feel? I also get a bit uncomfy when stared at but I have no idea whether I'm being ''triggered''



If my personal experiences are anything to go by, then triggering generally entails of nausea, an increased heart rate and slight breathing difficulties, among other symptoms. Believe me, you'll know it if you ever experience it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 12, 2014)

This thread was closed for literally no reason.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I am bothered by people who get triggered easily without any real reason to. Like piss off xL I freak out about cats dying but I'm not gonna force everyone to put a trigger warning when talking about dying cats.





Annachie said:


> yeah this, some people are way too sensitive nowadays.





Spoiler: You clicked it...



Don't expect everyone to act and do things the way you want them to or expect them to. Just saying


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Don't expect everyone to act and do things the way you want them to or expect them to. Just saying



that works both ways


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

Cooled off I guess. Never mind


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

http://alwaysraininghere.com/index.php/arh/page-146/

WHY WOULD YOU WALK AWAY AFTER A SINGLE KISS?!?! *goes into rage mode*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

[muffled sobbing] i lost my 5th copy of AC.... and another important accessory for my DS
fml


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 12, 2014)

I want to text my boyfriend but I ALWAYS text him first lately and it gets on my nerves. He really confuses me. Sometimes he's all lovey and wants to talk a lot but sometimes I try to text him and he barely even responds. If I text first all the time I feel all clingy and annoying and I'm scared that I'll push him away by being too clingy. Or maybe I'm just being too paranoid about it...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 12, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I want to text my boyfriend but I ALWAYS text him first lately and it gets on my nerves. He really confuses me. Sometimes he's all lovey and wants to talk a lot but sometimes I try to text him and he barely even responds. If I text first all the time I feel all clingy and annoying and I'm scared that I'll push him away by being too clingy. Or maybe I'm just being too paranoid about it...



Ahhh I hate having to text people first. I always feel like they get bothered by me but when I let them text first it never happens


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

About to load up my original town Blossom that I haven't touched in months. I'm afraid to see who's moved out...


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

azukitan said:


> http://alwaysraininghere.com/index.php/arh/page-146/
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU WALK AWAY AFTER A SINGLE KISS?!?! *goes into rage mode*



I just read this
Omfg why
NEED MORE


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 12, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahhh I hate having to text people first. I always feel like they get bothered by me but when I let them text first it never happens


I know, that's how I always feel. Half the time I really regret doing it because I fret over it as soon as I send it because I'm like, "Oh no what if they don't even text back or what if they've been hoping I wouldn't text them" or something like that. 

But my boyfriend did text me just now and thought I was upset because I didn't text him, so I guess he just expects me to text him now and, like normal, I was worrying about nothing.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 12, 2014)

i get blocked on my computer at 9pm everyday.. even fridays.
ugh curse you windows 7 parental controls


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to restart again even though I just literally restarted 2 and a half weeks ago..... I'm starting to realize I hate my town.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 13, 2014)

After looking at my phone after leaving it silent in the other room, it seems that my cousins are dead set in dropping off their kids here tomorrow. Even after I insisted that I'm not watching them. Awesome.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2014)

my nose is plugged and feels like it's on fire. i need to figure out if i'm graduating university this spring or not, but i really don't want to because what am i going to do with my life?? it's due november 1st.


----------



## Leela (Oct 13, 2014)

I just woke up with a terrible pain to the left of the centre of my back. Every time I move more than a few centimetres, it feels like someone stabbed me there. No one else is awake. Should I attempt the journey to my parents' room or should I try and get attention from my bed?

And it's school in two hours. Great.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 13, 2014)

I feel like I've let a lot of people down. 

I want the year to pass by already, I just want it to be '15, or '16, or any year except this one.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 13, 2014)

^Thzt time is coming.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

My mood kind of shifted Friday evening and never bounced back. 
Just kind of emotionally distant and numb. I don't know.
Just waiting to bounce back to feeling too much because the void of emotions is exhausting.

Also, I want to email my teacher to see if she got my calculator back, but I don't want to be a nuisance.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

School.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 13, 2014)

When I look back at my old art I cringe so hard.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a play in a couple of hours and I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 13, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have a play in a couple of hours and I'm a bit nervous.



Good luck, dude!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 13, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have a play in a couple of hours and I'm a bit nervous.



Hope you have fun


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I have a play in a couple of hours and I'm a bit nervous.



good luck! love drama <3


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Hope you have fun





ellabella12345 said:


> good luck! love drama <3





RetroT said:


> Good luck, dude!



Thanks guys! Hopefully I do well.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

My dads crashed the car from a blackout, so now he can't drive anymore, so he's lost a lot of his independence. I'm worried about how he feels now. But he wouldn't tell anyone.  Also financial worries, and, job worries, and- Yeah you get the picture lol


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 13, 2014)

No printer paper, both printers are broken '__ '


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 13, 2014)

Wish I had some friends in Cali! What am I going to do half of the time I'm there?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 13, 2014)

It bothers me that Elsa from AHS doesn't have a German accent. She only says German words occasionally.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 13, 2014)

My bird fell ill. It's the first time since I've owned her that she's gotten sick, and she's about 8 years old now. I'm really worried that she'll pass away soon.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 13, 2014)

So many ignorant  people in this world. This is why  I  grew racist.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 13, 2014)

Went to Great Adventures last night for Fright Fest. Only scary thing there was a young person's attitude. I accidentally bumped into them and I apologized. It was really crowded there and I don't like to bump into people. They acted like a snotty little five year old and said something really rude that I couldn't really catch. Parents are really doing a bad job of parenting their kids today.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> My bird fell ill. It's the first time since I've owned her that she's gotten sick, and she's about 8 years old now. I'm really worried that she'll pass away soon.



What species is your bird? What did the veterinarian say about her?  I know a friend who went through the same, he adored his pet very much.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm always paranoid about exams and I have one on thursday


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 13, 2014)

I can't sleep and I have to wake up in 2 and a half hours, and other things that make me not wanna be a part of it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 13, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> After looking at my phone after leaving it silent in the other room, it seems that my cousins are dead set in dropping off their kids here tomorrow. Even after I insisted that I'm not watching them. Awesome.



Conveniently don't be at home when they are supposed to show up. ....


----------



## unravel (Oct 13, 2014)

Dizzy and thats it tsk tsk
pls drama thread


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It bothers me that Elsa from AHS doesn't have a German accent. She only says German words occasionally.



My Mum and I were talking about this too.
I wish she would've just used her normal voice.


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

Got an A* in English and while that's absurdly good, everyone now thinks I'm a nob head and they request my eloquent secrets off me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2014)

^i know the feels, hah.. like just because i used to have good grades in german most people were omg language pro


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 13, 2014)

My laptop is still updating after 4 hours -_-


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> My laptop is still updating after 4 hours -_-



it's got to be a HP, you'll be through 7 generations before it starts booting up


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 13, 2014)

There's a giant orbweaver spider in my kitchen window, and I'm terrified of spiders. But after watching it build its web and after naming it Rasputin, I don't want it to be murdered senselessly, I would just like for it to go away. Conflicted feelings.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 13, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> There's a giant orbweaver spider in my kitchen window, and I'm terrified of spiders. But after watching it build its web and after naming it Rasputin, I don't want it to be murdered senselessly, I would just like for it to go away. Conflicted feelings.



While I'm with you on the terrified on spiders...Don't kill Rasputin...He's OUTside the window. If he was inside? That'd be another story. 

~

Trying to figure out why my e-cig tanks are leaking. It is the only downside to vaping that I'm having an issue with. But aside from the leaking, it is pretty awesome.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 13, 2014)

For the first time ever I made pasta with pesto sauce and I didn't like the pesto sauce


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 13, 2014)

The download speeds are way too slow here. I just want to watch this series.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

Day Four of the Emotional Void: Still "faraway," still tired, concerned. Don't like feeling far away from the boy. Also, my shoes are wet, we're under an all day tornado watch, and my brother almost got us in another car accident swerving all over the wet roads because of a spider. Interesting day.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 13, 2014)

~

My anxiety has kicked in.  I feel like I swallowed a pill of uncertainty and it just won't leave the pit of my stomach...I don't even know why, I'm just worried right now.  I can't shake it, and I feel like crying.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 13, 2014)

I really really should cook tonight, but the kebab shop next door is beckoning... But I don't want to get heart disease


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 13, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What species is your bird? What did the veterinarian say about her?  I know a friend who went through the same, he adored his pet very much.


She's a lutino budgie. It's not the first time I've seen birds get sick like this, and she's still very active and does try to eat. But I can't help but be worried about it, since it's the first time she's ever been sick, and she's the only bird I have left.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

So much writing *-*
My hand is cramping up


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

So I'm filling out a request form so the school can let me work at the place I want to for work experience, what does it mean by "name of person to address your letter"? Does it mean the employer's name?


----------



## Aradai (Oct 13, 2014)

I had my first cavity today. I can only taste metal now. Yay.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 13, 2014)

Workers are currently in the process of plowing away the beautiful field that's been my backyard for the past five years, presumably to make room in the neighborhood for additional real estate.  I've been (perhaps irrationally) attached to this field since I bought my house, and it's pretty upsetting to watch it be demolished without a second thought.  Not that I don't understand the monetary motivation for doing so, but...  I don't know.  It makes me sad.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I just got into a fight with my mom because the dishwasher was cleaning hings, I cleaned the dishes, and the dish rack was full but she wanted me to speed up the process?  Idk but she punched and grabbed me with a knife in her hand and cut me (not sure if accidentally or purposely, but my hand stings and is bleeding.) and now won't let me drive anywhere for a week and, guess what I have to do to get to class :^]
love not being able to afford anywhere else!!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> I just got into a fight with my mom because the dishwasher was cleaning hings, I cleaned the dishes, and the dish rack was full but she wanted me to speed up the process?  Idk but she punched and grabbed me with a knife in her hand and cut me (not sure if accidentally or purposely, but my hand stings and is bleeding.) and now won't let me drive anywhere for a week and, guess what I have to do to get to class :^]
> love not being able to afford anywhere else!!



um wtf, this isn't okay. you need to tell someone.


----------



## Selene (Oct 13, 2014)

Math test on friday.


----------



## Improv (Oct 13, 2014)

have to drive with an instructor tomorrow and idk when i need to go down there or if they're going to call me or what's happening

/petty problem


----------



## Brackets (Oct 13, 2014)

i hate anatomy and radiology ugh why are we so complicated


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> um wtf, this isn't okay. you need to tell someone.



I've tried,  I'm over the age for the law to actually care, and I have NO WHERE to go so I'm stuck here for the next 3-4 years.  My brothe saw it all happen and did nothing.  Ugh, I have no proof or anything to file assault charges.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

Well i feel for you and I hope you stay safe. :x


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 13, 2014)

I wonder if my post unlocked this thread...


----------



## n64king (Oct 13, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wonder if my post unlocked this thread...



So crazy, I was just thinking "why did this come back? Was it that other thread?"


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

I wanna talk to a bunch of people, but I don't want to be a burden/annoyance.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 13, 2014)

Dog died.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wanna talk to a bunch of people, but I don't want to be a burden/annoyance.



I feels you


----------



## Eldin (Oct 13, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Dog died.



Oh god I'm sorry. ;c I know how hard it is to lose a pet, if you're anything like me they're like your babies. 


my irritation;


Spoiler



my friend is _really_ trying to set me up with a guy from her work. the crazy thing is that he's into all of the same stuff as I am (it's actually quite odd), and she goes on and on about what a nice guy he is. I'm sure he is, but she doesn't seem to understand how awkward I am and that forcing me to meet him will be an extremely uncomfortable situation for me. I told her to drop it but she is so determined. ;l she knows I don't want to meet him but I honestly feel like she's just going to invite him to something without telling me - it's making me very suspicious whenever she wants to hang out.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> She's a lutino budgie. It's not the first time I've seen birds get sick like this, and she's still very active and does try to eat. But I can't help but be worried about it, since it's the first time she's ever been sick, and she's the only bird I have left.



That's a very cute bird. It's a good thing she still has energy and tries to eat. It's completely natural to be worried. Spending time with her should be a priotiry. I wish the best for her.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 13, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Dog died.


I'm really sorry to hear that, I know that's tough. :/


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 13, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Oh god I'm sorry. ;c I know how hard it is to lose a pet, if you're anything like me they're like your babies.
> 
> 
> my irritation;
> ...



Thank you.  Yeah. She was my dad's/step-mom's, but I still loved her. I've let out the emotions and I'm feeling a bit better.


Ha I know the pain of being around really pushy people like that. I feel for you there. Unfortunately if you can't convince her otherwise or if she doesn't forget about it, there's probably nothing you can do to stop her from pushing it. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, I know that's tough. :/



Thank you.  I really like your signature.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 13, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Thank you.  I really like your signature.


Thank you! I like yours as well, I actually meant to say that a while ago lol

Oh and on topic, I'm bothered by my family right now.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 13, 2014)

I have to sit next to a person and ugh they're just a jerk
They stole my sharpie, cut my favorite hair ribbon and wanted to throw darts at me
On the bright side I sit next to my friend who hates her too uvu


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahri's new splash art on League of Legends is so bad..


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 13, 2014)

People using the word "bae" lol.....


----------



## Envelin (Oct 13, 2014)

A couple of things...

I got my hopes up for Kiki but the person who offered to grab her before me came back and took her. At least she'll be happy in her new home.

AND I DIDN'T KNOW JACOB'S LADDERS WILT IF YOU TAKE OFF BEAUTIFUL TOWN AND ALL 6 OF MINE DIED.

They should be like golden roses and NOT die.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Ahri's new splash art on League of Legends is so bad..



tiny *******


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> tiny *******



they got nerfed


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 13, 2014)

So tired lately. I just want to sleep. But I've got dinner to make, dishes to do and laundry to finish. Ugh.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 13, 2014)

Omg, people who talk like "Git rekt m8".....UGH. How old are we? We all know how to spell and talk, right? I know this is kind of petty and minuscule but DAMN it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## f11 (Oct 13, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Omg, people who talk like "Git rekt m8".....UGH. How old are we? We all know how to spell and talk, right? I know this is kind of petty and minuscule but DAMN it annoys the hell out of me.


reky.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 13, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Omg, people who talk like "Git rekt m8".....UGH. How old are we? We all know how to spell and talk, right? I know this is kind of petty and minuscule but DAMN it annoys the hell out of me.



I feel you. People shouting "noob" is extreamly immature and annoying


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm feeling a feeling that I've never felt in my life before since for the past 2 days since I met this person..

It's hard to describe


----------



## Resi (Oct 13, 2014)

I spent 10 hours getting everyone married in Fire Emblem: Awakening. I can't tell whether pairing them up or getting them actually married was more taxing.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 13, 2014)

double post lol



Spoiler: you clicked it



can i just strangle my brother

he holds a grudge against _everything_. and he's a total immature whiny ***** and loves to quarrel with my parents

'just ignore him'. ok can you ignore someone who calls you "fatass" and "ugly *****"

god i wish one of my go-to's were here. I dont know what to do


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm scared to go back to Chemistry tomorrow because last night I only had 2 hours of sleep (my fault though) and I fell asleep in class. I started breathing REALLY loud while sleeping, also, my nose was whistling while I was breathing. Someone kill me now, or injure me so I don't have to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm really tired and I keep saying it's because of my constant working out so I don't worry people, but I don't think so. I'm that level of tired that no matter how much sleep you get, you don't feel rested at all. I don't know. I'm still the Emotional Blackhole and my depression is bothering me. And Tyler's sick and I'm worrying because I don't want it to be something more but losing 8 lbs in two days isn't good and I should be there taking care of him.

Also, I think I failed my math test and that's all I keep thinking about.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 13, 2014)

I just spent 20 bucks on a dragon quest game for my tablet.I hate it.My hand hurts from playing for 30 minutes.I have a hard time finding my way around the huge town.I'm having a hard time getting my character to go where i want him.Sigh, I love dragon quest, and i was so excited.Now i feel like i wasted my money.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

School tomorrow. I'm seriously behind on reading, as in I haven't been reading at all and I feel like I'm slipping up...


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm writing one paper after another. i just want to sleep.


----------



## tobi! (Oct 13, 2014)

Someone asked me to meet them outside a restaurant. 
I waited an hour while texting them. They never showed up.
Went to school the next day and the guy goes "uh, my other friend wanted to hang out" 
Great.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel so emotional right now...

I just feel like writing a song about the person I met 2 days ago.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I feel so emotional right now...
> 
> I just feel like writing a song about the person I met 2 days ago.



Let it all out, Izzy.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

People in general bother me lately.


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 14, 2014)

Ahri said:


> School tomorrow. I'm seriously behind on reading, as in I haven't been reading at all and I feel like I'm slipping up...



I know the feeling.... I am fortunate to be in reading week at the moment so no classes for a week but I am having trouble mustering the motivation to read. I am getting through small portions at a time but I can't get through large chunks at once like usual. I don't know why. Maybe its because of less daylight. I have a LOT of catching up to do but its more than that - I was hoping to use this week as an opportunity to get ahead. The week of November 3rd I have 4 midterms in a row. :S


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 14, 2014)

Nevermind. I take it back.


----------



## doveling (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler:  just ventin'



ugh played a game of "spin the apple" (spin the bottle) w/ friends at lunch
my question was "what age would you.. ****" and i was like " _sigh_ i dunno 20+??" 
then they all laughed- laughed their crappy asses off

i didn't really get what was funny, maybe it was me picking a old age- but i don't even know what times right and i just picked a random age

they're really pissing the bleep out of me now; i want to stay angry at them and ignore them all, but i can't maintain a grudge :_:


----------



## Nan (Oct 14, 2014)

*Thomas, if you read this, I will do a Roundhouse to Temple on you.*



Spoiler



My boyfriend's birthday is coming up and I really want to get him something good!!
I noticed him taking a view of Wacom's Cintiq line, He already has a surface pro, but I might want to get him a bigger screen?
I love him a lot! A lotta a lotta! I'm just really nervous and it's stressing me out. This is the first person I have dated, I don't want to ruin anything
Maybe a handmade item??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I know the feeling.... I am fortunate to be in reading week at the moment so no classes for a week but I am having trouble mustering the motivation to read. I am getting through small portions at a time but I can't get through large chunks at once like usual. I don't know why. Maybe its because of less daylight. I have a LOT of catching up to do but its more than that - I was hoping to use this week as an opportunity to get ahead. The week of November 3rd I have 4 midterms in a row. :S



well i hope we dont drown in the reading lol i dont know why i dont just do it.. 

but im a terrible reader. my adhd just does not allow me to focus and read. rereading pages like 3 times isnt fun either


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel paranoid at the moment...


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have to take PSATs tomorrow and I didn't even prepare myself at all. (-_-')


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

Going to have 3 nights worth of homework plus SATs tomorrow.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

uneducated people on the internet



IM BECOMING NOCTURNAL HELP

IM CRYING


I'VE BEEN SLEEPING AT 6AM FOR THE PAST 2 DAYS I  CANT SLEEP ITS  4AMMMMM

im really crying


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just realized I have two subjects of homework left to do, one of which needs to be typed and printed out. I could go in during Homeroom but 1st period is one of those subjects...oh well I'll have to bite the loss, I guess, unless I can those questions done really fast, which I doubt.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

*愛する人を見つけた。。。*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 14, 2014)

My eyes ache from crying so much last night.
I don't want to go to class, but Tyler is sick and I wouldn't feel right asking him to get me.


----------



## Resi (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a presentation due tonight (it's really big and I hate presenting) and I'm freaking out.
Also, I had a romantic dream about my ex-crush, and I'm really nervous because I already know he doesn't like me back, but do I still like him...?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 14, 2014)

Kid I'm baby sitting won't stop crying. I checked his diaper and he had already eaten. My head freaking hurts. Someone stop this kid from crying. -.-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

this apple tastes  funny,,,,

i got 2 hours of sleep for  schooll..


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

ive got school things this week: choir concert tonight, PSAT tomorrow, and rough draft for an argumentative essay on friday. plus the book of life comes out friday which i really want to see ;-;


----------



## Beary (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm still having bad dreams, but they're starting to affect me. Actually scare me.
Last night it was devils at my door, clawing out my family's faces..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

Beat the devil! Don't let them scare you!

I'm no dream expert, but you might be feeling something negative that might be causing these dreams?

idk, you  should look into it.


----------



## Beary (Oct 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Beat the devil! Don't let them scare you!
> 
> I'm no dream expert, but you might be feeling something negative that might be causing these dreams?
> 
> idk, you  should look into it.



In my dream it turned out they were talking puppies idfk
I DID get a shot yesterday, so maybe that was it 
WILL DO SAH. You need to get some sleeps.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> In my dream it turned out they were talking puppies idfk




I used to have really bad dreams when I was little, starting when the first Jurassic Park movie came out....Silly, yeah. I'd dream that I was being chased through a huge open field by a pack of velociraptors and a couple of T-Rex. I had this dream at least twice a month for YEARS....until I developed a special skill: *dreamscaping*. 

_*Dreamscaping*_ (also known as dream lucidity) essentially means that you are in your dream, and are fully aware that it is a dream, which in turns gives you a degree of control over it. For me, I used this to place giant super thick trees in the field the dinos in my dream were chasing me through, and jumping up to the top where they could not reach me.

If you can develop this skill, it may help you. I can't really tell you how to do it, it just....happened for me. But if you *can* develop it, it can make your dreams very pleasant, as you can basically change them into anything you want.

*You can read more about Dreamscaping/Dream Lucidity here. There's some interesting theories and studies that have been conducted on this, and it's worth reading about.*


----------



## starlark (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm concerned about work experience still. I'm not sure if I'm friendly enough to be a receptionist :L


----------



## Brackets (Oct 14, 2014)

looked behind me in a lecture today and saw a guy showing a text i'd sent him to his friends .. um cheers for that


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 14, 2014)

~

Creepy guy at work said today: I barely feel like I know you anymore.

...we've only talked at work, which I stopped after he started 1)calling me cute 2)talking about me poo, as well as my genitals, and 3)'accidentally' touching me.  I pretended not to hear and called my boyfriend and ran away.  I was half tempted to say: you didn't really know me to begin with.  But you know...that would be rude.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2014)

Noire being a freaking tsundere in PP.. Come on I need your true ending


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 14, 2014)

having trouble with vermins... I am starting to become insane...I got furbeetles and Ive been trying in 2 months to remove them. But they keep comming back and they eat my clothes! these nasty maggots eating my stuff. When I believe they are gone, my cat finds them again and I have to deal with them. I can't even sleep because of them.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 14, 2014)

Extremely irritated. My mother signed me up for a food handler's course on Saturday (when I have plans to go to the corn maze), and _never told me_. It's at my work, and my boss just called me and mentioned it. And basically said I (and my mother) have to go because they booked the guy for a certain amount of people. I called her to tell her (and ask her what the hell is wrong with her), and she was like oh no I can't do that I'm working. Well, too damn bad. Why would you sign us both up and then not tell me and not even plan on going yourself?

The funny thing is, I took this course near the end of my high-school years and it's good for 5 years. Which means I'm pretty sure I have another year or two left until I need to retake it. I'm going to look for the certificate when I get home from work, and hopefully I can get out of it. I might need to find someone to replace me but there's no way I'm cancelling my plans to take a course all day (it's from 9-5 lord) that I don't even need. ;l


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> That's a very cute bird. It's a good thing she still has energy and tries to eat. It's completely natural to be worried. Spending time with her should be a priotiry. I wish the best for her.


Luckily, after taking care of her yesterday, she's showing huge improvements today. No more vomiting and while she seems to still feel somewhat uncomfortable, she's active and eating as much as she normally would. Now I don't want to see her get sick for another year at least. She may be a bit mean but I enjoy her company too much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> Creepy guy at work said today: I barely feel like I know you anymore.
> 
> ...we've only talked at work, which I stopped after he started 1)calling me cute 2)talking about me poo, as well as my genitals, and 3)'accidentally' touching me.  I pretended not to hear and called my boyfriend and ran away.  I was half tempted to say: you didn't really know me to begin with.  But you know...that would be rude.


I don't understand guys like that. Is it so hard to act like a normal person to people, even if you are attracted to them? I'm autistic and I can do it, so come on.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 14, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> having trouble with vermins... I am starting to become insane...I got furbeetles and Ive been trying in 2 months to remove them. But they keep comming back and they eat my clothes! these nasty maggots eating my stuff. When I believe they are gone, my cat finds them again and I have to deal with them. I can't even sleep because of them.



Might consider calling pest control and ask em how they deal with fur beetles. There might be something you are missing. Now I can't look at the carpet in my living room wondering if there are ickys in it. ><


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 14, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Might consider calling pest control and ask em how they deal with fur beetles. There might be something you are missing. Now I can't look at the carpet in my living room wondering if there are ickys in it. ><



The pestcontrol was here but he says it probly my vents fault, Im living in an appartment, and the owner to this building is refusing to clean it for some reason. They dont say its my job to do it but they somehow dont believe me...typical swedish people.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm bothered by this old lady I work with. 
She is constantly trying to get me in trouble for something that is completely nonsense, and my boss believes her!
Like today, I was getting ready to clock in, and a new lady asked me why I called in on Sunday.
I rushed out to the ER very early that morning because of pains in my lower abdomen that I couldn't handle. 
Was out there from 6:30am until 10:30am. Then came home and slept until around 2pm. 
I had a doctors note for work, and after I explain to the lady at work what happened, the other lady started laughing and told her I was lying. Right in front of me. Then went into my bosses office and told her I wasn't at the ER, that I was lying about it. When my boss saw the note, she had the audacity to ask if it was fake, because "someone at work told me they saw you outside of work that day, and you were fine" 
Which was a lie. I was at home ALL day. 
And she also goes and tells my boss that I stand around and do nothing. I work in a nursing home with Alzheimer's and dementia patients. I don't have time to stand around. UGHHH.


----------



## starlark (Oct 14, 2014)

i'm applying for work experience through my school and i don't know if i should put my address or not ;_;
also it just says general assistant so do i say i'm applying for the position of general assistant???
this is really pissing me off bc there are like 5 other schools who have the same position open and there's only 2 spaces if i don't get it in by this week i'm screwed for life


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

Just spent about 2 hours setting up my new iPhone with the old SIM card... cutting it and all and I put the SD card in the tray by accident wow LOL i'm supposed to be smart with techy stuff but I derped. I spent so long reshaping the sim card and it took so long to want to work.. but it finally did


----------



## Debra (Oct 14, 2014)

A friend's relative asked for my phone number. We barely talked and it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Feeling a bit sick


----------



## Brackets (Oct 14, 2014)

have to get to campus to get the 8am bus tomorrow ughhhh


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Nothing good to eat in the house and I was to lazy to go to the store to get it. I should have went.


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Oct 14, 2014)

I found out a person Im sorta friends with is not the kind of person I thought... I thought they were a nice person but it turns out they did some things to others that are concerning to me. I just dont know what to think. Since then Ive been increasingly bothered by people's behavior in general. Im not quite sure how to deal. I know this is vague but I dont want to go into more detail.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Ugh the woman whose dogs I watch is a sweetheart but she is way too high-strung and worried. She calls me literally _every_ day I have them, when I am at work and my mom is with them (since I started my new job we have a schedule where we both do it). Just to ask "so, how are they doing?". I'm not even with them, but fine last time I checked? I don't know why she doesn't call the house. I try not to be rude but I'm at work for christs sake. If something was wrong I would call you, you don't need to call me every single day. And the insane thing is, she'll call back numerous times to add on. Today she called and thought something bad had happened with the dogs because my mother posted a picture on Facebook that said something like "today is not a dealing-with-people day" or some crap. She honestly thought that the dogs had done something and that's what it was about. ;l Then after I assured her they were fine, she called back to ask if I had found where she put their bag with their food and stuff, since she set it by the door. _Uh, no I didn't, I haven't fed them for two days and I just didn't mention it._ Good lord, yes I found it.

I've been watching her dogs for over a year. She only started getting this crazy since she started her new job, I guess because it's further away? The dogs are absolutely the most easygoing dogs you'd ever meet. They're completely fine. They laze the day away on my couch and playing in the yard. I've literally never had a problem with them, and they love coming over. Yet I get her calling me saying, "Oh, Timmy gave me this _look_ as I was leaving today, how's he doing now?" HE IS FINE EVERYTHING IS FINE

She's so nice, but I just need to rant because I swear to god she is slowly driving me insane.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 14, 2014)

Feel like **** today.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 14, 2014)

I had a horrible day today, and I cried too which was embarrasing


----------



## Improv (Oct 14, 2014)

too much stress i can't handle it


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 14, 2014)

My kid has been getting in a lot of trouble at school lately. She brought her Pokemon cards to school and was told to put them away but refused and ignored the teacher. She talks a lot in class despite being told to just listen and keep quiet. She doesn't pay attention when lessons are going on and has a brutally hard time doing her homework because she doesn't understand it. She's basically grounded for two months now and yet nothing sticks. I've taken away all her toys, and her Pokemon cards and yet she still got in trouble. None of the punishments I've done seem to register and she never learns her lesson. 

I have no freaking clue what to do.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 14, 2014)

Collegeboard won't let me print my SAT ticket or fix my information and the test is tomorrow. Can't believe I forgot to change it but even then customer service gives no option for help with changing the name or reprinting tickets. Just gotta bring my ID tomorrow and my ticket I had and just hope for the best.


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler: long bleh just feel like i need to write it down tw for heaps of depressing stuff i suppose



so i'm depressed (clinically before y'all start freaking out about ~self diagnosis~ which isnt that bad) diagnosed with episodic depression, severe social anxiety and generalised anxiety. I've been this way for probably 4 years, and it just keeps getting worse. i finally plucked up the courage to get help in may 2013, and it was useless for me (don't let me discourage you from getting help) one psychologist was just rude and useless, the other was okay but just tried the same thing over and over and it didnt work, even when i told him it didnt work. i finally got meds, and it made me worse, so i changed tablets, it worked for a few months, and now its stopped working and i'll have to change again, which is a pain as the side effects suck for the first few weeks
i got sick in the second half of 2013, doctors didnt know what was wrong, it as just painful with no sign of what was wrong with me, i was prescribe tablets that took the pain away but not i can't stand up without feeling dizzy and my vision blurring, so i can't operate heavy machinery (same with my anti depressants) or do anything too strenous. my mystery illness also made it so i couldnt leave the house, walk more than a few minutes or be in any other position than lying down. i hated university so i dropped out a week into 2014, planning to change my course and begin mid year. i got better, the pain went, and i was fine. i had a job over the summer which was fun, but my manager only gave me like 3 hours a week... oh well. 
then in may, my dad got a job and we had to move states. my boyfriend lives in the state we were moving too, so i was excited. in my illness, i lost pretty much all contact with my friends as i couldn't do much, so i wasnt leaving much behind other than my sister who was staying in our home state. and so i moved, i planned to be a new person, then i got sick again. it came back with a vengeance. i couldnt start uni as it was too late, i couldnt get a job because i was too sick, i had no friends except my bf who works two jobs and does full time university. and its been months... and i'm better now but the depression is so much worse, i feel like its getting worse and worse with every day. all i do is sit at home and i can't get a job for the summer and i feel like its too late, everyone has their summer casuals so its too late for me. I got a job interview with a huge fancy company, but i couldn't go because my anxiety was overwhelming (ive only worked for smaller homely companies and not commission based work). i actually cried in the middle of a shopping centre but i wasn't even embarrassed, i just felt guilty that i couldn't do it. I've called helo lines and crisis chat lines when it gets bad (apparently you're supposed to call them every time you're depressed?? which is all the time so yeah) and they are useless, waiting 50 minutes to talk to someone who just tells you to go out and do something when i had clearly said that i can't.
i'm just scared that it going to be the same for the next few months until i go to university, if i get into university. and if i dont get in, then what? i'm getting worse, and i'm going to change my meds but i'm scared...
I just don't want to be sad any more, just like a lot of you guys on here
Bell tree has helped so much though, getting me back into drawing, the sense of community, all that.
anyway sorry for being depressing and thanks for reading if you did


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler: long bleh just feel like i need to write it down tw for heaps of depressing stuff i suppose



so i'm depressed (clinically before y'all start freaking out about ~self diagnosis~ which isnt that bad) diagnosed with episodic depression, severe social anxiety and generalised anxiety. I've been this way for probably 4 years, and it just keeps getting worse. i finally plucked up the courage to get help in may 2013, and it was useless for me (don't let me discourage you from getting help) one psychologist was just rude and useless, the other was okay but just tried the same thing over and over and it didnt work, even when i told him it didnt work. i finally got meds, and it made me worse, so i changed tablets, it worked for a few months, and now its stopped working and i'll have to change again, which is a pain as the side effects suck for the first few weeks
i got sick in the second half of 2013, doctors didnt know what was wrong, it as just painful with no sign of what was wrong with me, i was prescribe tablets that took the pain away but not i can't stand up without feeling dizzy and my vision blurring, so i can't operate heavy machinery (same with my anti depressants) or do anything too strenous. my mystery illness also made it so i couldnt leave the house, walk more than a few minutes or be in any other position than lying down. i hated university so i dropped out a week into 2014, planning to change my course and begin mid year. i got better, the pain went, and i was fine. i had a job over the summer which was fun, but my manager only gave me like 3 hours a week... oh well. 
then in may, my dad got a job and we had to move states. my boyfriend lives in the state we were moving too, so i was excited. in my illness, i lost pretty much all contact with my friends as i couldn't do much, so i wasnt leaving much behind other than my sister who was staying in our home state. and so i moved, i planned to be a new person, then i got sick again. it came back with a vengeance. i couldnt start uni as it was too late, i couldnt get a job because i was too sick, i had no friends except my bf who works two jobs and does full time university. and its been months... and i'm better now but the depression is so much worse, i feel like its getting worse and worse with every day. all i do is sit at home and i can't get a job for the summer and i feel like its too late, everyone has their summer casuals so its too late for me. I got a job interview with a huge fancy company, but i couldn't go because my anxiety was overwhelming (ive only worked for smaller homely companies and not commission based work). i actually cried in the middle of a shopping centre but i wasn't even embarrassed, i just felt guilty that i couldn't do it. I've called helo lines and crisis chat lines when it gets bad (apparently you're supposed to call them every time you're depressed?? which is all the time so yeah) and they are useless, waiting 50 minutes to talk to someone who just tells you to go out and do something when i had clearly said that i can't.
i'm just scared that it going to be the same for the next few months until i go to university, if i get into university. and if i dont get in, then what? i'm getting worse, and i'm going to change my meds but i'm scared...
I just don't want to be sad any more, just like a lot of you guys on here
Bell tree has helped so much though, getting me back into drawing, the sense of community, all that.
anyway sorry for being depressing and thanks for reading if you did


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler: just whiny stuff



female draenei have fat ugly noses now what the **** blizz
i feel rly outdated on my worgen
im never going to get a commission slot from one of my favorite artists ever again because shes literally always full and im slow af and different timezones make it impossible
im just feeling junky tonight, im starting to get burnt out of FR which concerns me bc htat means id literally be burnt out of everything i enjoy and??? i just hate this so much
i need to stop going to program full day 5 days a week, i cant handle this much longer
tbt inflation makes me mad
im afraid i wont get back into wow again like i expect to
rip nikki


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 14, 2014)

a knot the size of a golfball on my shoulder :|


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

NO MORE LIFE AFTER THIS.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

i accidentally deleted my old avatar
bye bye sinon


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

Kids are so ignorant these days.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Kids are so ignorant these days.



stop Harasing me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have a project due on friday
but i'm still not started on it


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm light-headed still. Last night's episode kicked my sorry butt and I'm still struggling to recover.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

I just dropped a Dr Pepper that I thought I had closed all the way, but apparently the cap was just open enough that it could spew the remaining half of the bottle into the trash can that it miraculously fell in.

Probably for the best - too much sugar and caffeine, especially this late at night - but dammit what a waste.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 15, 2014)

So afraid that they're not gonna let me take the SAT.

My mom yelled at me and said "Don't screw this up." It is ultimately my fault for forgetting to change the name.. I could have e-mailed customer support. :/ She's going to be so angry if they don't let me test tomorrow and I'm going to be really upset, even if I _am_ planning to take a gap year after my Senior year. Oh, what to do.. she really wants me to get into college but my plans are so much different than her expectations. I really want to work and just save up for me to move out once I'm able and be with my boyfriend. I'm not rushing anything, I just don't want to let my mom down. She was happy that I had five straight B's at the time of my progress report except for 1 C and 1 A.


----------



## Motte (Oct 15, 2014)

My computer is making a terribly annoying noise that I'm guessing is from the fan, but I'm too lazy to take it apart tonight 8T


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

To have not tbt bells ；（


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

*female draenei noses*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

Gandalf is viewing this thread..


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Currently, I'm bothered by my main fandom over on tumblr.

Someone made a post that was about disliking a certain character that a lot of fandom happens to love. I understand that people wanted to defend said character, but then they started sending this poor girl tons of anon hate like 'go die', 'you're gross no wonder you're single', 'go away', etc. And I've never been more ashamed of these people. Hating someone real over a fictional character is going way too far.

...And now they're actually _celebrating_ that this person was chased away by hateful messages. I lost a little faith in humanity tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Currently, I'm bothered by my main fandom over on tumblr.
> 
> Someone made a post that was about disliking a certain character that a lot of fandom happens to love. I understand that people wanted to defend said character, but then they started sending this poor girl tons of anon hate like 'go die', 'you're gross no wonder you're single', 'go away', etc. And I've never been more ashamed of these people. Hating someone real over a fictional character is going way too far.
> 
> ...And now they're actually _celebrating_ that this person was chased away by hateful messages. I lost a little faith in humanity tonight.



Social media in a nutshell especially if it was a girl. Humanity is sad


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 15, 2014)

Why do people feel compelled to post the same exact things that someone ALREADY posted? If one person already said it, there's no need for 500 more people to say it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Why do people feel compelled to post the same exact things that someone ALREADY posted? If one person already said it, there's no need for 500 more people to say it.



Yeah, well apparently not everybody knows that the posts they made have been made before.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Yeah, well apparently not everybody knows that the posts they made have been made before.



*Riiiiiiiiiiight.*


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

Feeling kinda down today. Like I just want to sleep the whole day away. ;..;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

Why do people feel compelled to post the same exact things that someone ALREADY posted? If one person already said it, there's no need for 500 more people to say it.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

Today there was a code blue and we tried to save the patient until someone had to yelled out that the patient was a dnr. The hospital is a chaos today due to the network being down :/


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Today there was a code blue and we tried to save the patient until someone had to yelled out that the patient was a dnr. The hospital is a chaos today due to the network being down :/


Pardon me for my ignorance, but what's a DNR?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance, but what's a DNR?



Do not resuscitate. It means, don't perform anything that can stop a person from dying. Like CPR, surgery etc.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance, but what's a DNR?



Thats okay DNR means Do not resuscitate


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh right! But why wouldn't you resuscitate them? Is it harmful sometimes?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh right! But why wouldn't you resuscitate them? Is it harmful sometimes?



You can be sued if you resuscitate someone that signs a DNR.

Edit: Sometimes, the person who signs the DNR or the Doctor knows that it wouldn't do any good. Like for example, someone gets into an accident, and falls into a coma. If that person has a DNR in their file it means that if the person crashes or goes into cardiac arrest(heart attack) the medic or doctor or nurses can't do anything to bring that person back to life.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh right! But why wouldn't you resuscitate them? Is it harmful sometimes?



Some patients request to be DNR when they know they are going to die or they had a traumatic experiences or are on life support and they just want to die instead of being brought back to life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> You can be sued if you resuscitate someone that signs a DNR.



yes the hospital can be sued, but patients must request this before hand because we can't do this to someone who is in Crisis which is a whole different thing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

I wanted to be like you
I wanted everything
So I tried to be like you
And I got swept away

I didn't know that it was so cold
And you needed someone
to show you the way
So I took your hand and we figured out
That when the time comes
I'd take you away

If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

I'm sinking slowly
So hurry hold me
Your hand is all I have to keep me hanging on
Please can you tell me
So I can finally see
Where you go when you're gone

If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

All you wanted was somebody who cares
If you need me you know I'll be there
Oh, yeah

[x2]
If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

Please can you tell me
So I can finally see
Where you go when you're gone


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wanted to be like you
> I wanted everything
> So I tried to be like you
> And I got swept away
> ...



I'm sorry to sound like an utter **** but the x2 just made me laugh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

Couldn't really think of anymore so I was like, this line can repeat  itself lmao


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh right! But why wouldn't you resuscitate them? Is it harmful sometimes?



yes not resuscitating someone is generally harmful to their health


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes not resuscitating someone is generally harmful to their health



I mean resuscitating them...
You can crush their ribs and stuff, that's all.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> I mean resuscitating them...
> You can crush their ribs and stuff, that's all.



yeah but some frail old ladies etc who are really ill would rather just die than wake up in pain with their ribs crushed


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol the drama (?)


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

Went all the way to Great Yarmouth today (1 hour bus journey) just to clerk ONE patient. who didn't even know what was wrong with them and gave a rubbish history. ughhh. the ward was too busy to give me any more.
and i forgot my laptop so i had nothing to do while waiting for the bus home


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lol the drama (?)



You really love your drama, don't you :L


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

Annachie said:


> * just to clerk ONE patient. who didn't even know what was wrong with them and gave a rubbish history*



I hate when this happens especially when patients go to the ER for minor things and get all pissy because they have to wait when there are patients who need the to be taken care off first.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I hate when this happens especially when patients go to the ER for minor things and get all pissy because they have to wait when there are patients who need the to be taken care off first.



ER is the worst.. it's just full of people with small head bumps, or swollen fingers, or drunks... I'd much rather be a doctor of a field when the actually ill people have been filtered through, that's why i want to be an oncologist, all my patients will actually be ill


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

Annachie said:


> ER is the worst.. it's just full of people with small head bumps, or swollen fingers, or drunks... I'd much rather be a doctor of a field when the actually ill people have been filtered through, that's why i want to be an oncologist, all my patients will actually be ill



Agree, I also rather be a doctor on a field like that or be in the laboratory because there a many different labs in the hospital which no one knows about due to the fact that they think the doctor does everything.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

The only time I ever been to the emergency room was when my daughter had scarlet fever when she was 5 years old. There were a lot of people there that looked fine. x.X


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

Annachie said:


> ER is the worst.. it's just full of people with small head bumps, or swollen fingers, or drunks... I'd much rather be a doctor of a field when the actually ill people have been filtered through, that's why i want to be an oncologist, all my patients will actually be ill



man oncology sounds like an emotionally rough field to work in

last time i was in a&e was like over 10 years ago when i sprained my ankle


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm losing my faith in animal care services around here. For a few weeks now there's been a cat in our yard which refuses to leave. It's kind of imprinted on us, but we can't take it into the house due to my mom's extreme allergies. All the places we've called, from shelters to veterinarians to animal care refuse to come take a look at him because he's not hurt. It's starving and is outside in the cold every night, sleeping on one of our lawn chairs even though sometimes the rain is pouring down. I really wish we could take him in as he is a really cute cat who responds well to us, but I know it's impossible. I just hope we'll be able to find the owners or a new owner for him soon.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 15, 2014)

After testing for 5 hours I have to go on a 2-3 hour drive to Boston.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the possibility of this place closing and me getting another job made me dislike this job more. Now it's just in my head that I want a change. 

But I'm staying, so it's just kind of a bummer. c;


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler



i heard my PE teacher telling the other PE teacher she thought there was something wrong with me...
i started crying because my teammates were making fun of me for not throwing the ball correctly and when she asked me what was wrong i didn't want to tell her what was up so i told her what's been going on with my mind and she seemed really really surprised
i don't know, i don't feel comfortable talking about what is in my mind because it's a very bad thing buried in the past but it's only recently come up in my life again and it's driving me to insanity.
it's a big thing because it practically affects my life and i just want to forget it ever happened.
if you really want to know, PM me but please don't do it just because you want to spread rumours. i feel alone as it is.




- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my mum is refusing to feed me anything else but the roast dinner that she put on the table. I know I'm being horribly spoilt but I am just not in the mood for a roast dinner and I'm starving but I don't want to eat it because my body will reject it and it'll end up coming out from my mouth instead.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Sinuses. The weather has been all over the place this week, from the mid-30's to the high 50's and it's been driving my sinuses for a loop. I really wish the weather would just stop ping-ponging all over the place.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

Hrngh why can't I find my Food Handler's Course certificate ;-;


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 15, 2014)

The first day of shark week are the worst :c


----------



## effluo (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm hungry.. But I am too sick to get up and make anything..


----------



## Brackets (Oct 15, 2014)

I hate having to go to bed early when i can hear all my housemates having fun watching tv together


----------



## Improv (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahri said:


> After testing for 5 hours I have to go on a 2-3 hour drive to Boston.



glad they let you test!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

"You're not my mommy I don't have to listen to you!" From the mouth of a 5 year old kid that I told to stop jumping on my couch. I admit I laughed when she jumped wrong and conked her head on the wall. She's now crying really loudly and I don't give a rat's ass. 

I'm getting sick of watching kids that aren't mine.


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2014)

So depressed and annoyed by everyone right now. I wish I had adderall. It's the only thing that makes me happy. );


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't have any tbt bells


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 15, 2014)

Improv said:


> glad they let you test!



Yeah they let me but that isn't where I'm concerned anymore >_> They want to match registration tickets with the name i input on my SAT booklets and everything. Might not accept my scores..


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel so full, I'm worried to lay down incase I throw up, blech...

I ate so much zzz


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

Tired of being quiet and awkward. I want to talk but it's like my mind goes blank when I try to think of something to say.


----------



## Beary (Oct 15, 2014)

I skinned my kneeee
it hurts


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2014)

Cold food/drink on my cavity filling


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 15, 2014)

This cyst is crazy painful, and I'm almost positive it's infected.



Spoiler: Possibly TMI



I was diagnosed with fibrocystic breast disease about two years ago, and while I have small cysts in my breasts at all times they usually aren't bothersome.  This one I currently have is ridiculously painful, and there's a large red circle on my breast directly above the cyst.  There's also a throbbing pain in the area and it feels hard to the touch.  I was lucky enough to get into the doctor tomorrow, but I'm worried that they'll want to cut it open and I'm not sure I'm prepared for that. :/


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

My family..
Everyone is dying ._.
And my keyboard because you having to punch the Y and O button to get it to work...


----------



## Envelin (Oct 15, 2014)

My mother and father are most likely getting divorced.

Sad considering that I saw it coming...


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

toothache


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

Envelin said:


> My mother and father are most likely getting divorced.
> 
> Sad considering that I saw it coming...



I'm sorry, I know how hard that can be on the family. Hopefully things go smoothly, or maybe they can work out their differences.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

my stomach hurts


----------



## n64king (Oct 15, 2014)

Why is it so easy to die but at the same time not really. You could be so easily tossed or smashed or smacked hard enough to kill you but these most common suicidal things don't even seem to be fool proof by far and are way likely to fail. Luckily there's the _Exit Bag_.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

Stuck walking two miles there and back to work tomorrow, since I have no current transportation. I wouldn't mind if it wasn't so bloody cold out. But the taxi services around here creep me out, so I'll have to suck it up and deal.


----------



## n64king (Oct 15, 2014)

I found my bag too. It fits over my head good. Freakin Macy's bag lol Now I need the tape and maybe helium. I tried it earlier to see if it fit and it does and I've felt mildly woozy since so I know that works like it says.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

n64king said:


> I found my bag too. It fits over my head good. Freakin Macy's bag lol Now I need the tape and maybe helium. I tried it earlier to see if it fit and it does and I've felt mildly woozy since so I know that works like it says.



I don't even know how to respond to this but if you're serious then please talk to somebody about it. I know I don't know you but really, I hope you aren't serious. ;c


----------



## n64king (Oct 15, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I don't even know how to respond to this but if you're serious then please talk to somebody about it. I know I don't know you but really, I hope you aren't serious. ;c



Did it, no one listened. Don't care anymore.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they mean a professional. Y'know, like those good folks at the suicide hotline. Not some random people on the internet.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

My business textbook.
It's so dense.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> *I'm pretty sure they mean a professional.* Y'know, like those good folks at the suicide hotline. Not some random people on the internet.



Exactly. Or a friend, or a teacher (if you're in school), or a priest (if you're religious) or just anybody whose dealt with that kind of thing before. And yes random internet people usually do more harm than good in this case.


----------



## n64king (Oct 15, 2014)

lol nvm why am i replying


----------



## Eldin (Oct 15, 2014)

Alright, well just trying to show you somebody cares. I wish you the best.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

@n64king

Dude, get help now, don't resort to this.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 15, 2014)

Surrendered my rabbits to an animal rescue earlier because we can't even pay attention to them anymore because we have dogs, so sad to him go. I rarely took care of him anyways because my mom did it, but he deserved a much better life.


----------



## Resi (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a presentation due in 2 days and I don't even have the powerpoint done. I plan to sprint it tomorrow.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 15, 2014)

Resi said:


> I have a presentation due in 2 days and I don't even have the powerpoint done. I plan to sprint it tomorrow.



Good luck! : O 
Hopefully it all goes well


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 15, 2014)

Resi said:


> I have a presentation due in 2 days and I don't even have the powerpoint done. I plan to sprint it tomorrow.



*highfive for a fellow procrastinator*

Assuming you weren't just too busy to do it, of course.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 16, 2014)

i finished my assignments but i feel like there's something i'm missing...it's plaguing me.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 16, 2014)

This aloe made my arm itchy not cool


----------



## Brackets (Oct 16, 2014)

have to get up so earlyyyyyy and all my housemates are happily asleep right now


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm being clingy as hell and it's weird


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2014)

I want to sleep but then again I want to keep browsing TBT.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

my dog kept me up by shaking and fidgeting around in my room last night and im seriously tired

2 hours

seriously


----------



## thatoneguy023 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sleep. It slipped right by me once again. I find myself staring out my bedroom window, towards the cemetery. Oh, how I envy them. They must be resting well.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

My eyes hurt because I'm so tired


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 16, 2014)

My finger hurts because we were playing volleyball in gym and it laned on my index finger.


----------



## Resi (Oct 16, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> *highfive for a fellow procrastinator*
> 
> Assuming you weren't just too busy to do it, of course.



Haha! It's a group presentation, but none of us decided to get together and work on it >.>
But yes, I also decided to play AC instead of emailing them...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 16, 2014)

~

So I'm moving to Texas in a month.  I can't convince the boyfriend to move to Iowa.  Despite Iowa having better schooling systems, being more liberal, being a blue cross state, and the whole Ebola thing.  I think it would be better for him to move up here.  But I don't know.  What do you guys think

~​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok so it's around 12am, outside  was dark, i'm watchin some  stuff on the internet, then (I was very sleepy at that time), the next thing i know, I see  my computer in sleep mode,  I then, unaware of  anything, see the time, "7:18AM", so I  look behind me where the windows are and the sun had come upp...

it's  weird because i dont remember  anything at all, i dont remember if i  slept, i dont remember anything. It went from 12am to 7am.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 16, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> So I'm moving to Texas in a month.  I can't convince the boyfriend to move to Iowa.  Despite Iowa having better schooling systems, being more liberal, being a blue cross state, and the whole Ebola thing.  I think it would be better for him to move up here.  But I don't know.  What do you guys think
> 
> ~​



Honestly even if you do think it would be better, I personally wouldn't ask somebody to move. Moving is basically uprooting your life and moving it all somewhere else. Your job, your friends, your home, your car, whatever. Obviously I don't know your/his situation, but in general yeah, it's his decision if he wants to move. I don't think anybody else should have anything to do with the decision (unless you guys lived together obviously, but by the sounds of it you don't). But that's just me.

As for what's bothering me, trying to plan things for two days away when people won't answer me. If you don't want to answer then I can't go because I have other stuff, so don't get pissed when it's the day of and I'm not there. ;l


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 16, 2014)

YOUTUBE ISNT WORKING F**K YOU YOUTUBE

I IIKJFUBAPIQFDDJAVSKD,M


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 16, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Honestly even if you do think it would be better, I personally wouldn't ask somebody to move. Moving is basically uprooting your life and moving it all somewhere else. Your job, your friends, your home, your car, whatever. Obviously I don't know your/his situation, but in general yeah, it's his decision if he wants to move. I don't think anybody else should have anything to do with the decision (unless you guys lived together obviously, but by the sounds of it you don't). But that's just me.
> 
> As for what's bothering me, trying to plan things for two days away when people won't answer me. If you don't want to answer then I can't go because I have other stuff, so don't get pissed when it's the day of and I'm not there. ;l


~

Yeah.  Plus, I'm okay with moving. Ebola just has me...scared, I guess.  And I don't think I'm going to get it, but that doesn't mean that I'm unaware of how things are in Africa...and how they could be here in America.  And I suppose maybe subconsciously I'm trying to find ways out of moving.  But to be honest, I DO think it'll be good for me.  I'm just scared.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 16, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My finger hurts because we were playing volleyball in gym and it laned on my index finger. I'm also pretty sure I got scammed out of 1000 tbt



That's horrible. That's a lot of Bell Tree Bells. Who scammed you? Was it someone from the Bell Tree Forums? Was it for an item, a drawing or one of your dream villagers (the zebra in your signature, perhaps?)?


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 16, 2014)

Today and next friday I am staying at school from 9am to 11PM because of mandatory events and classes
and I don't want to buy food bc i forgot my student ID at home


----------



## Saylor (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm super behind in chemistry again.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't ever cut your hair alone at night.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 16, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Don't ever cut your hair alone at night.



oh no....


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 16, 2014)

Been working for a week straight on buying a house....constantly have people calling me to make sure stuff is straight to go forward.
Very stressful.


----------



## ChocoboTown (Oct 16, 2014)

Julian moved out of my town last week and I'm still not okay haha


----------



## Brackets (Oct 16, 2014)

i found the doctor I was supposed to be going on a ward round first and he looked very confused and skeptical, then told me to wait outside while he broke bad news to a family. He never returned for me and I couldn't find him again. Urgh. Sometimes I wonder why they even bother putting us on clinical placement


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 16, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> oh no....



Oh no is right.


----------



## starlark (Oct 16, 2014)

I saw an entire conversation on deviantART that went on for about 2 pages and every single person spelt deity wrong.
smh ppl these days


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> I saw an entire conversation on deviantART that went on for about 2 pages and every single person spelt deity wrong.
> smh ppl these days



I before E, except after C.


----------



## starlark (Oct 16, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I before E, except after C.



"Diety" doesn't exactly scream ethereal being, does it?
It's deity.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 16, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I before E, except after C.



there r a lot of exceptions to that


----------



## Eldin (Oct 16, 2014)

Deity irritates me because it's one of those seemingly random exceptions. I mean, why even bother having grammatical rules and then be like nevermind guys, not with this word. Why? No reason, no reason.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 16, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Deity irritates me because it's one of those seemingly random exceptions. I mean, why even bother having grammatical rules and then be like nevermind guys, not with this word. Why? No reason, no reason.



dude welcome to english


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 16, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> That's horrible. That's a lot of Bell Tree Bells. Who scammed you? Was it someone from the Bell Tree Forums? Was it for an item, a drawing or one of your dream villagers (the zebra in your signature, perhaps?)?



Nah it's all cleared up. If anything it's my fault because I acted like a douche and should've just asked them why


----------



## katelynross (Oct 16, 2014)

Im sick as balls and my baby sister is being a stupid brat


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2014)

The sudden realization that my cats are over 7 years old. 

And my 3ds steamed up when I took it from my room to the living room earlier ahh I surely don't miss this. Winter is coming. :<


----------



## kassie (Oct 16, 2014)

That my kitty is at the vet. I miss him (｡•́︿•̀｡)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

my dogs are always thinking its okay to **** in my moms living room

like screw you guys im cleaning up **** like every day, they know better. 7 year old and a 2 year old. guess i have to take my dog out earlier from now on

leave my moms dog crated tyvm


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> my dogs are always thinking its okay to **** in my moms living room
> 
> like screw you guys im cleaning up **** like every day, they know better. 7 year old and a 2 year old. guess i have to take my dog out earlier from now on
> 
> leave my moms dog crated tyvm


For a moment there I filled it in with the wrong four-letter word. Just thinking of a huge gathering of people there, and in the middle the two dogs ****ing. I'll leave now.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

LOOOOL omg i should have specified 

im crying


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 16, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Deity irritates me because it's one of those seemingly random exceptions. I mean, why even bother having grammatical rules and then be like nevermind guys, not with this word. Why? No reason, no reason.



English is the weirdest language.


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm so hungry, I can't wait for my boyfriend to get home from work so we can go get some pho * 0*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought seeing my boyfriend and being able to nap with him/hold hands/kiss after a week of not seeing him and a week of the Emotional Void would "fix" the whole situation. It didn't and that hurts really bad because it used to always fix it and now I'm starting to think all the irrationals fears linked to the numbness must be true now.

Also, I'm worried I'll miss out on my chance to get the Buddy Holly cassette tape wallet I've been eyeing for awhile now.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 16, 2014)

Some of my vape juice has gone bad. R.I.P coffee e-juice. :c


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> my dogs are always thinking its okay to **** in my moms living room
> 
> like screw you guys im cleaning up **** like every day, they know better. 7 year old and a 2 year old. guess i have to take my dog out earlier from now on
> 
> leave my moms dog crated tyvm


do u want me to eat ur dogs?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

yes plz


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 16, 2014)

ok package them up and send to me. Make sure u don't write that they are dogs or customs won't be happy


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok package them up and send to me. Make sure u don't write that they are dogs or customs won't be happy



This made me laugh so hard and I don't know why, lol.
Poke some holes in the box; no one wants to open a box to a dead dog.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 16, 2014)

Manga Studio isn't working right and nobody's helping me. Gah!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Manga Studio isn't working right and nobody's helping me. Gah!



Wish I could help, I don't use MS though @ @
Good luck, I hope it fixes soon


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, what a creep.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

i miss you.


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

I really
want to just take a week off of life rn


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 16, 2014)

It's the anniversary of my cousin's suicide.
It's...still not real that she's gone and that she's been gone for a bit.
I miss her.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

These earbuds
some kid stole them from my pocket, and threw them somewhere
so i had to jump and now they're tangled as hell

- - - Post Merge - - -

These earbuds
some kid stole them from my pocket, and threw them somewhere
so i had to jump and now they're tangled as hell


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

Puffy said:


> These earbuds
> some kid stole them from my pocket, and threw them somewhere
> so i had to jump and now they're tangled as hell
> 
> ...



What the hell, that's a huge DB move : T
At least you got them back I guess


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2014)

i hav read all the faN FICSS


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm so hungry, I can't wait for my boyfriend to get home from work so we can go get some pho * 0*


Aaaand I ate too much, time to barf and collapse.


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2014)

also how do i start a fluffy fic


----------



## WailFin (Oct 16, 2014)

Rude people.


----------



## n64king (Oct 16, 2014)

The game Siren is set in a Japanese village named Hanuda but in the Japanese version it's Hanyuda. Why would you change it for the west


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It's the anniversary of my cousin's suicide.
> It's...still not real that she's gone and that she's been gone for a bit.
> I miss her.



I am so sorry...

I love my cousins.I wouldn't know what i'd do if they died.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 16, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I am so sorry...
> 
> I love my cousins.I wouldn't know what i'd do if they died.



My family was really close and it just hasn't been the same since her passing.
It's weird because I lived to be older than her. I don't think she was even 20 when she took her own life. 
That's surreal to me. She was the oldest out of all of us.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 17, 2014)

Everyone at my school, they just bother me. And apparently, our class (juniors) are the most hated class atm. I don't really care, it just bothers me because I'm a junior and I'm ashamed.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 17, 2014)

accidentally breeding fires


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm jealous of all the happy, normal, functional couples who are in love and flourishing while I'm over here basically strangling my half of my relationship as my mental health metaphorically s***s the bed. I'm losing myself and us and him and it's not even my fault. If my obsessive thoughts are saying all this crap, maybe it is true. I don't even know anymore. Life's just unraveling and all I can think about is just awful things to do to myself to teach a lesson. I must've done something wrong for the shift to happen on Friday night and for my emotions/heart/control to still not be regained. The only stability and light in my life is being jeopardized; if I lose him, then I can't see much ahead of me.



I'm hungry but we don't have much of anything since money's tight. I just want some dry ramen. Hopefully going grocery shopping tomorrow because all that's in the fridge is condiments and orange juice.


----------



## Mango (Oct 17, 2014)

how do i start a story? x~x


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 17, 2014)

Mango said:


> how do i start a story? x~x



Do you already have an idea for whatcha going for?
(Didn't want to assume.)


----------



## Brackets (Oct 17, 2014)

did my first defibrillator training session, and apparently if it had been a real situation I would have killed the patient and caused an explosion
ARGH why can't I do practicals!!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 17, 2014)

Annachie said:


> did my first defibrillator training session, and apparently if it had been a real situation I would have killed the patient and caused an explosion
> ARGH why can't I do practicals!!



Well it was your first time, good thing it was practice though
I'm sure you'll do loads better next time


----------



## Brackets (Oct 17, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Well it was your first time, good thing it was practice though
> I'm sure you'll do loads better next time



aww thanks! I hope so xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2014)

Annachie said:


> did my first defibrillator training session, and apparently if it had been a real situation I would have killed the patient and caused an explosion
> ARGH why can't I do practicals!!



how wud u cause an explosion was ur patient a swamp gas monster??


----------



## Horus (Oct 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Annachie said:
> 
> 
> > did my first defibrillator training session, and apparently if it had been a real situation I would have killed the patient and caused an explosion
> ...


do you operate on sticks of tnt???


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2014)

I have grew racist...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> do you operate on sticks of tnt???


 this cracked me up so much...mostly because I play neopets a lot.

On the other hand. That it's so freaking cold here because they refuse to turn on the heat until it gets like -20 C...


----------



## Brackets (Oct 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> do you operate on sticks of tnt???



Haha! Because I'm putting a massive electric shock through the patients body but forgot to remove their oxygen canister.. And oxygen and electricity often don't mix


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2014)

eh oxygen itself isnt flammable


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2014)

Horrible luck today

iPhone charger split already
Dropped my iPhone down the stairs and I never drop my electronics, my mom caught it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)

When people ask if you are jealous just because you i.e say you don't like an actress or something. LOL how is that being jealous. If I was jealous I would have praised the skills/looks not say that they are bad.. 

nan da yo >_>


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2014)

nan da yo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)

not you just an idiot on another site


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 17, 2014)

Group projects in college


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 17, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> Group projects in college



oh i feel you on that. Right now I am dealing a group project in psychology and 2 members of the group who still don't know what they are doing even if we had explain them :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 17, 2014)

I ordered a shirt for my bf from companiontees. And somehow, there was a mix up. The shirt was marked undeliverable and I can't figure out why. I tried calling USPS to see if I can fix it and I just get tossed from one rep to the other with no actual help. So I emailed the shirt place and finally got a response but they're still looking into it. 


Aside from that, I can't seem to figure out why my Kayfun tank keeps leaking. It isn't much of a big deal, but I'm going on a long drive tomorrow and having that tank leak isn't exactly a good thing for me. ><


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 17, 2014)

I think i just had an anxiety attack or something at work. This customer as just broken me i am here crying, shaking, with a horrible headache. I just can't anymore


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 17, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I think i just had an anxiety attack or something at work. This customer as just broken me i am here crying, shaking, with a horrible headache. I just can't anymore



When I worked retail this is what I hated the most. Customers don't think we're people and subjected to abuse. I once had a customer complain that I used hand sanitizer shortly after I bagged her stuff. She started screaming at me for being racist? Do people not wonder where their money has been? For all I know, someone snorted coke or that dollar bill someone handed me was in a strippers thong. *face desk* I ALWAYS used hand sanitizer after handling someone's money. My manger told me to just wait till I have no customers at my till before doing that but GODS its so disgusting! Because like, when you know your hands are dirty, your brain will go "oh your nose itches...". 

Another time, a co-worker put a price sticker on my bottom...and some drunk dude grabs my butt and asks if its by the pound or for the full price. I almost ALMOST broke that guy's wrist before another co-worker came to my rescue. OFC manager told me not to say anything because the guy was a drunk and "The customer is always right!" I hated it so much. Luckily the place got closed and I refuse to work retail.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 17, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> When I worked retail this is what I hated the most. Customers don't think we're people and subjected to abuse. I once had a customer complain that I used hand sanitizer shortly after I bagged her stuff. She started screaming at me for being racist? Do people not wonder where their money has been? For all I know, someone snorted coke or that dollar bill someone handed me was in a strippers thong. *face desk* I ALWAYS used hand sanitizer after handling someone's money. My manger told me to just wait till I have no customers at my till before doing that but GODS its so disgusting! Because like, when you know your hands are dirty, your brain will go "oh your nose itches...".
> 
> Another time, a co-worker put a price sticker on my bottom...and some drunk dude grabs my butt and asks if its by the pound or for the full price. I almost ALMOST broke that guy's wrist before another co-worker came to my rescue. OFC manager told me not to say anything because the guy was a drunk and "The customer is always right!" I hated it so much. Luckily the place got closed and I refuse to work retail.



Psh "the customer is always right" bunch of BS

Thanks for sharing, I feel more calm now and I too hate working retail, I just want to get my 1 year of experience to go work full time at the hospital or something. What happen was this customer came to pick up money that his step son send him, I asked him for his step sons name because I need to confirm if its for the right person cause you know there is a lot of people with the same name these days. And he started giving me an attitude because he didn't know his name and called me an idiot. I told him calmly to ask his wife what was his name. He comes back and I put in the information, once i clicked pay the dam computer froze and the receipt did not print, so i had to call customer service to see if they received that it was paid. They couldn't find it and its been a good 10 minute that i was on the phone and the costumer starts to become inpatient and gives me the face of anger like if it was my fault. I connect with support and he explodes calling us (the support tech and myself) stupid and saying that i don't know how to do my job. i became desperate because it was taking to long and i wanted him to leave already. I just lost it. I started to shake, my blood was boiling, and i started to tear up. Thank God the thing finally prints, i give him the receipt to sign it, and the money and he starts counting the money like if I DIDNT KNOW HOW TO COUNT MONEY sigh*. And looks at me( i looked stress, red, and teary).  and hes like its not your fault blah blah and I told him to please leave you got your money and then hes like have you ever worked at the bank ( i guess he wanted to talk??). I told him you DO NOT KNOW WHAT I AM GOING THROUGH PLEASE LEAVE. When he leaves I just sat at the conner of the office and cried. my day was pretty much ruined


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

My stepdad bothers me sometimes, he's gonna catch these hands one day.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a really horrible day. Lot's of bad things happened.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 17, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I had a really horrible day. Lot's of bad things happened.



I'm sorry to hear.  I hope you have lots of better days ahead! 
(P.S. why did this thread get moved back?)


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2014)

Rude hypocrites on this forum who are literally complaining because people are doing "too many TBT giveaways" and pushing down their threads. Basically, berating people for being generous and calling their posts "spam". I'm pretty appalled. The amount of ingrates is astounding, especially when some of them have taken part in nearly all the giveaways so far.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 17, 2014)

the people I live with are so close-minded, it's quite upsetting listening to some of the things they're saying about bisexual and transexual people


----------



## starlark (Oct 17, 2014)

i'm in a voice call with my boyf and he keeps ignoring me


----------



## Aradai (Oct 17, 2014)

I really hate annoying kids. The arrogant, ignorant, loud ones.



Spoiler: rape mention



a sixth-grader said "hi" to me when I walked by a middle school, and his friend shouted, "he wants to rape you". I hate how easily they just tossed that word around, and after that, I heard them giggling about it. my blood is boiling.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I really hate annoying kids. The arrogant, ignorant, loud ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry, if I was there I would have raised donger hell upon them!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 17, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I am sorry, if I was there I would have raised donger hell upon them!



donger hell is the worst hell tbh.
and thanks, fellow dong-raiser.


----------



## Resi (Oct 17, 2014)

Two presentations next week ... dry heaves


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 17, 2014)

My allergies are kicking me while I'm on the ground : :


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 17, 2014)

My friends think I'm going through some stupid "phase" just because I've been acting weird. They've known me for 9 years they should know how I am :|


----------



## Improv (Oct 17, 2014)

i'm just overwhelmed with everything right now and i just need to leave the planet for a while tbh @_@


----------



## Mango (Oct 17, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Do you already have an idea for whatcha going for?
> (Didn't want to assume.)



yes a highschool au of my otp o///o


----------



## Aradai (Oct 17, 2014)

gotta start fasting for diwali. huff....


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am fed up with the team running this game I play. They're doing NOTHING to help their servers at all! No, instead they have big events that ruins the server, and I am going to have to spend another boring weekend waiting for it to come on. These people have no idea what they're doing! They should be working on fixing the game!! But no, they don't fix anything! It's still the same old problems that nothing is ever done about! And I can't say this on the forum of that game, because everyone would jump on me for saying anything bad about them. I just wish something would be done, because they're probably sitting around doing nothing right now.

Sorry for the rant, like I said I can't post it on the right forum.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I am fed up with the team running this game I play. They're doing NOTHING to help their servers at all! No, instead they have big events that ruins the server, and I am going to have to spend another boring weekend waiting for it to come on. These people have no idea what they're doing! They should be working on fixing the game!! But no, they don't fix anything! It's still the same old problems that nothing is ever done about! And I can't say this on the forum of that game, because everyone would jump on me for saying anything bad about them. I just wish something would be done, because they're probably sitting around doing nothing right now.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, like I said I can't post it on the right forum.



r u talking about league


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Oct 17, 2014)

No. I don't want to say because I'm really mad and might take some of this back when I calm down.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 17, 2014)

~

The boyfriend told me to not call him handsome or say he's the best anymore.  He says it makes him feel awful.

This really hurt me.  I don't know why.  I feel like I might throw up.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 17, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> The boyfriend told me to not call him handsome or say he's the best anymore.  He says it makes him feel awful.
> 
> This really hurt me.  I don't know why.  I feel like I might throw up.



Guys usually say this when they're feeling guilty about something. I'm sorry. =\


----------



## CR33P (Oct 17, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Guys usually say this when they're feeling guilty about something. I'm sorry. =\


i am a guy and i dislike when people say things like that. being modest is important y'know


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 17, 2014)

My band director cut out one of the songs we were supposed to play for the Christmas concert. The other 1st clarinet and I are pissed off because we were really looking foward to this song. The reason he cut it out was because apparently my teacher asked the class to raise their hands if they practiced it/didn't practiced the song and he said a lot of people didn't practice. (I don't know how many, he told every one to close their eyes before raising their hands All I know is one of my friends didn't practice it because he said he had boring parts in the song). We have about a month and a half until our series of performances in December and he feels that's not enough time.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 17, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Guys usually say this when they're feeling guilty about something. I'm sorry. =\


~

I feel sick.  He said it makes him feel bad because he's not, and he said he loved me.  Because if I make him feel awful, then why.  Why bother.  Then he told me about how I'm this and that, and I told him, so I make you feel like crap and you love me?  Then he said that I do the opposite, that his day is always better when I'm around.

I'm shaking.  I feel like all of his actions are the opposite of his words.  And I feel hurt and confused.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to be able to time travel back and forward


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 17, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> I feel sick.  He said it makes him feel bad because he's not, and he said he loved me.  Because if I make him feel awful, then why.  Why bother.  Then he told me about how I'm this and that, and I told him, so I make you feel like crap and you love me?  Then he said that I do the opposite, that his day is always better when I'm around.
> 
> I'm shaking.  I feel like all of his actions are the opposite of his words.  And I feel hurt and confused.



Just sounds like severe insecurity to me. He might feel like he doesn't deserve you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate being so busy and then suddenly having free time. It makes me feel like I should still be doing something. Can't relax.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 17, 2014)

So much work. Literally I have to memorize an 800 page textbook and a 400 page book within the next 1 and a half week.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2014)

^Deal with it.

jkjk. good luck


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2014)

The wind and the cold. I feel like winter is coming too quickly. And this house is so drafty that it's difficult to stay warm.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

No more custom trainers ;(


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> No more custom trainers ;(



well now my day is ruined too, thats depressing.


----------



## Beary (Oct 17, 2014)

Emotionally and mentally stressed rn
I seriously think I'm going to have a breakdown if I go out of the house tomorrow


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I really hate annoying kids. The arrogant, ignorant, loud ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mission: Destroy*
i swear to ****ING god i cant even read this without my temper flaring something awful, im so sorry this happened to you. good ****ing god.


----------



## Beary (Oct 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> *Mission: Destroy*
> i swear to ****ING god i cant even read this without my temper flaring something awful, im so sorry this happened to you. good ****ing god.



I hate my generation so much sometimes


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 17, 2014)

Beary said:


> I hate my generation so much sometimes



sadly its not just your generation. also, hope you feel better dear. uAu


----------



## Beary (Oct 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sadly its not just your generation. also, hope you feel better dear. uAu



ty nikki <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ty nikki <3



of course <3 that also goes for everyone in this thread -showers love-


----------



## Beary (Oct 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> of course <3 that also goes for everyone in this thread -showers love-


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 18, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i am a guy and i dislike when people say things like that. being modest is important y'know



I've noticed that a lot of guys THAT have done something pull this stunt. I'm sorry it sounds like I'm generalizing.

~

I can't find the charger for my DS. Which I need tomorrow for the 10 hour long driving session. x.X My phone is also acting up. I'm due for an upgrade soon but not for another couple of months.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

It hasn't been that sunny this week and its spring  COME ON SUN!


----------



## Brackets (Oct 18, 2014)

studyinnnggg, and my exam is 6 weeks away. But I have to be keen, no way am I failing again


----------



## nekosync (Oct 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> studyinnnggg, and my exam is 6 weeks away. But I have to be keen, no way am I failing again



Good luck!


----------



## Brackets (Oct 18, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Good luck!



thank you! ^-^


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 18, 2014)

Friends said we're leaving at 6:30...it's 7:30 and they're still not here.


----------



## effluo (Oct 18, 2014)

Today is the last day of my vacation.. Back to work tomorrow..

I was sick for half of it too..


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> *Mission: Destroy*
> i swear to ****ING god i cant even read this without my temper flaring something awful, im so sorry this happened to you. good ****ing god.


I'm still really pissed that they don't know that the topic is not something to joke about god.
thanks, dear <<33


----------



## Brackets (Oct 18, 2014)

on my 4th hour of revision today and i'm struggling
plus i have no one to practice examinations on


----------



## LilD (Oct 18, 2014)

I woke up this morning, with a cold 
I was hoping it was just allergies. My head is stuffy


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 18, 2014)

Just bored and low on ideas right now, but eh, I'm doing pixel art so I can't really complain.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Why are dragons so expensive on Flight Rising I cry


----------



## Resi (Oct 18, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Why are dragons so expensive on Flight Rising I cry



Same tbh. I usually go and play Faireground games until I earn enough or in the Coliseum (sell the food/materials you get). Or buy hatchlings (which are usually 5000 ~ 10000 depending on breed, and can be more) and raise them to adults.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nothing much since I'm done with finals and I'm FREEEEEE for the next 3 weeks. All I'm worried about at the moment is how my grades will turn out.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm fed up of trying to maintain one-sided friendships and now I am very lonely and bored and I have nothing to do.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

dad twisted his ankle and he doesn't want to see a doctor.
I'm worried.


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler



it's an art trade not a frickin take the art and run for it


venting


----------



## Brackets (Oct 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> dad twisted his ankle and he doesn't want to see a doctor.
> I'm worried.



if he can weight-bear then it's probably fine


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> if he can weight-bear then it's probably fine


It's pretty swollen and it's a bright red, and he can barely walk. That's basically why I'm worried.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Oct 18, 2014)

People visiting. Ugh just get out. Now I'm in my bedroom bored out of my mind.

(Also, good news, that game I talked about is actually working well today so far. Too bad I can't play it right now :/)


----------



## CR33P (Oct 18, 2014)

i'm in asb and this person forgot to buy his things. i bought extra but still. do you feel my anguish?


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

Not bother me all to much but I am kinda curious to the people who dislike me here on this forum even...IS disliking me. Im not expecting to become friends with everyone but here is people who is not even knowing me and somehow automatic dislikes me. I do not care, maybe alittle but Im more curious. WHY. pppft


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Not bother me all to much but I am kinda curious to the people who dislike me here on this forum even...IS disliking me. Im not expecting to become friends with everyone but here is people who is not even knowing me and somehow automatic dislikes me. I do not care, maybe alittle but Im more curious. WHY. pppft



aw, is this about that girl that used a base? i'd say she's probably just really jealous, and too young to grasp the concept of art.
don't listen to them. just ignore them and listen to the people that care about you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't want to go to school tomorrow


----------



## puppy (Oct 18, 2014)

im really sSICK of white people getting me confused with other black people. ???? hello we look nothing alike u racist scum? jfc im so angry right now. the next time it happens i promise i will make a scene hsljfsgjfs


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

starlark said:


> aw, is this about that girl that used a base? i'd say she's probably just really jealous, and too young to grasp the concept of art.
> don't listen to them. just ignore them and listen to the people that care about you



Nah, not her really. She was probly just a troll. I mean the others who acutally is into this forum


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

My mouth is dry D;


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> My mouth is dry D;



stop eat flour pppft


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> My mouth is dry D;



my whole throat is dry D;


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

I love the flapjacks I made but they are so sickly and I can't eat more than 3 at a time without letting them greet the inside of the toilet bowl later.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 18, 2014)

I Hate it when people comment then leave after with out replying :/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

starlark said:


> my whole throat is dry D;



mines moist now... C: heh.


----------



## starlark (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> mines moist now... C: heh.



o///o

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/?

it makes sense C:


----------



## doveling (Oct 18, 2014)

lurking an ebay auction Q_Q
11hrs til its ending and i'm HB......

im scared ah


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 18, 2014)

spice and wolf needs a third season


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm soo hungry .-.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 18, 2014)

I didn't know I'd be staying at my dad's until he picked me up. He had said two days ago, "maybe you can stay over this weekend" and I said "ok"...which apparently meant I'm staying over now. No reply, no asking what time, just two days later "I'm here".

I love him but this is terribly irritating. I _hate_ spontaneity.

edit: Awesome double posting there, thanks internet


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 18, 2014)

Boyfriend been MIA all day. Never responded to my text messages and when I got home no response on skype. But of course it shows he was playing a game on steam before I got home. -.- Awesome.


Edit: Oh he just shows up on skype, video calls me but is ignoring me? All I asked is if he's doing work stuff and if he wanted to watch a movie in the mean time.


----------



## Resi (Oct 18, 2014)

My new glasses that I got are probably the wrong prescription  - everything looks tilted.
And after wearing them for 30 minutes I had a headache for the whole day :/ I didn't even want new glasses - my current prescription is fine.
(On another note, I have a bad headache that might turn into a migraine.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

SCHOOL HOLIDAYS IS TOO FAR D;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

the topics of "what happened to you doing <old interest>?" make me uncomfortable.
I feel awkward telling him that.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm awful with kids. I refuse to make little noises and baby talk them, because I hated that as a kid. I was also the youngest in most of my entire family and never learned how to be around younger siblings or cousins. No idea what I'm doing!


----------



## asuka (Oct 19, 2014)

nothing is more saddening than realizing u will never ever ever ever ever ever ever be good enough regardless of how hard u try and it makes me want to give up and distance myself from everyone even more than i already have because i dont deserve to have ppl around.


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler: dont read if you dont like teenage girls talking about their first world problems



I'm having an existential crisis at 20 minutes to 6am, and I'm not even through the first bloody quarter of my life
I was staring at my face in the mirror after i posted in the what do you look like thread (i spent about an hour trying to find a picture of me i liked)and it was like oh it's fine you can fix it with makeup but then I was like oh man I'm stuck with this face for eternity, **** son but it made me really really question my life after realising I will never have a different face

Idk, I just feel really insecure because no one seems to care I posted in the what do you look like thread. Of course, that's me being an absurdly jealous little brat but it just makes me feel so idk I'm going to go before anyone says I'm fishing for attention
tbh I hate when people say you're fishing for attention when you say you're ugly because if you were fishing for attention then you wouldn't need to say that


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

starlark said:


> Spoiler: dont read if you dont like teenage girls talking about their first world problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ermm sorry for reading your business first off but now that I did I might as well tell you I did see your pic in that thread and thought you were super cute but didn't know how to say it without being creepy because I'm p sure you're a bit younger than me D: (I thought it was cool that you had a shirt like your oc) But yeah, I'm sorry you're feeling like this, it's ok to want attention and validation, and I don't think you're fishing for compliments, so I'm giving you a genuine one: you're beautiful and you always will be! Hope you feel better soon. ❤


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Zane said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm sorry for reading your business first off but now that I did I might as well tell you I did see your pic in that thread and thought you were super cute but didn't know how to say it without being creepy because I'm p sure you're a bit younger than me D: (I thought it was cool that you had a shirt like your oc) But yeah, I'm sorry you're feeling like this, it's ok to want attention and validation, and I don't think you're fishing for compliments, so I'm giving you a genuine one: you're beautiful and you always will be! Hope you feel better soon. ❤





Spoiler



don't worry, I've cooled down now xD I guess it was just me, I get like this when I'm tired :L
Thanks for saying that though, I do realise I've been a bit stupid and it always just makes me want to delete everything I've said but you know what, this is the "what's bothering you" thread and people need to see I'm insecure so I don't get hurt so easily.
Moving on from that, I have an actual shirt like my OC (the whole outfit was one i picked out from random in my wardrobe) but that had blood all over it from when I got my tooth pulled out ;-; I can probably post a picture of it soon though.
Thanks for replying to me <33 it means a lot to me that people care. There were probably so many people posting that hardly anyone could see and I understand why you'd feel a bit weird saying it and I shouldn't take these situations too seriously. Thanks bud


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 19, 2014)

The volume of the music i'm listening to fades when I go to tumblr?? It's really annoying.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok so I just realized whenever I sit down in a chair besides in band or in some public place I always curl up into a ball, sit on my knees or pull my knees up??? Like idk if its annoying to some people I hope it's not,,,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just noticed the website changed a bit...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

missed restock like always

and i feel like im going to throw up i ate a lot of chocolate


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

When people use the word "like" at the beginning of a sentence/say it a lot.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

like really bruh i feel like im gonna throw up like really


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2014)

Hard nostalgia hit: Playing PSO with a friend on Gamecube.. daaaaaamn.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

I also hate dumb people. -looks up-


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

bruh like really that like really isnt nice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

I wasn't talking to you, and learn English please.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

Thw neighborhood street fair is today.

Standing up for 3 hours giving people handouts and other stuff to promote a bank sounds _delightful_.


----------



## Resi (Oct 19, 2014)

I have to do all my homework today, and I'm pretty sure one of the assignments was due yesterday...


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wasn't talking to you, and learn English please.


It doesn't matter if you weren't talking to them, that was uncalled for.


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

I always spend Sunday thinking about going back to school


----------



## Resi (Oct 19, 2014)

Leela said:


> I always spend Sunday thinking about going back to school



And how short our weekend really is?? Same.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 19, 2014)

My grandpa just passed away today because of lung and kidney problems.  I didn't really know him well since I was the youngest.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 19, 2014)

Someone please yell at me to do my annotations for a book... I need to have twenty five of them done by today and I haven't even gotten started on them. Really stressed about it. ugh

I'm sorry for your loss CR


----------



## Brackets (Oct 19, 2014)

people on here who feel the need to write in ridiculously small or coloured fonts. Darling, it doesn't make you stand out or look special, it just makes me annoyed when I need to zoom in to read your writing


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 19, 2014)

Annachie said:


> people on here who feel the need to write in ridiculously small or coloured fonts. Darling, it doesn't make you stand out or look special, it just makes me annoyed when I need to zoom in to read your writing




Or having to high light it to make it readable. 

~

Got accused of attempting to poison my mom when I made the coffee and added a hint of cinnamon. xD She then drank the whole pot with out saving me a cup. =(


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

Annachie said:


> people on here who feel the need to write in ridiculously small or coloured fonts. Darling, it doesn't make you stand out or look special, it just makes me annoyed when I need to zoom in to read your writing



inb4 cyan text

i agree though, i love my black text TYVM


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It doesn't matter if you weren't talking to them, that was uncalled for.



Goal = met.


Anyway, my charger won't reach my bed...-.-


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wasn't talking to you, and learn English please.



bruh like im just saying like in general that really wasnt like nice though

.......

so i have a lot of english homework today and i really dont wanna get started on it but it's gonna take me so long to do


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a lot of reading to do today but I cannot get through twenty pages without falling asleep


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

back from the street fair and my legs are killing me.


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

No school tomorrow as I have a sore throat. Yay!
I'm too weak to move right now, my knees feel all wobbly. :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2014)

my relatives and family...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

Ahri said:


> bruh like im just saying like in general that really wasnt like nice though
> 
> .......
> 
> so i have a lot of english homework today and i really dont wanna get started on it but it's gonna take me so long to do



Oh the irony.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Oh the irony.



Why are you being so rude?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Why are you being so rude?



because ur all white


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Why are you being so rude?



You don't seem to get it, do you?

Well, let's just drop it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

School. That's all I have to say.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm using my dad's phone, but his friends keep calling him. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 19, 2014)

The gamer boards got so confusing.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

I hate it when my parents talk about me like I'm not there.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

some people on this forum depress me


----------



## Hot (Oct 19, 2014)

The new, obnoxiously loud neighbors don't have the courtesy to close the door while arguing.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 19, 2014)

How unorganized "Gamer's Lounge" is now...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 19, 2014)

i have ECTs tomorrow and i JUST got my hair cut/dyed and now they gonna mess it all up with gel n electricity to my head, smfh
mostly just sick of ECTs tho. sigh


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to go buy black bean soy milk !!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

Chest pains.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

So much homework, but I procrastinated so its my fault


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

I have around 5 hours of work left to do, but I only have 1 hour to do it.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 19, 2014)

I keep clicking on The Museum when I want to click on Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I keep clicking on The Museum when I want to click on Brewster's Cafe.


SAME OMG and like school starts again tomorrow and Im just like I hope I dont have 20 bajillion projects like I did before break and yeah


----------



## Hipster (Oct 19, 2014)

Tomorrow's monday, My boyfriend broke his phone... I feel alone


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

There's zn eyelzsh stuck to my eyebzll.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> There's zn eyelzsh stuck to my eyebzll.



I feel bzd for you and your eyebzll.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

I feel bzd for you znd your eyebzll.*


Zlso, my bzngs zre up to my chin...


----------



## Greninja (Oct 19, 2014)

My annoying little brother .-.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ouch. I have an older sister so I don't have to worry about that. 


Life in general is bothering me. 
Trying to find a good career that I will enjoy becomes more stressful as each day passes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

The fact that 97% of people on the internet are utterly stupid or dumb.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 19, 2014)

Right now, what's bothering me is a really bloated feeling that couples with breaking out right before it's that time of the month. It's like my added monthly curse or something and I can't seem to deter it from happening.

I might not care about it as much if I didn't have work in the morning. Blegh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

Why do people take  out their insecurities on others...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 20, 2014)

I want a nutella sandwich but its to late at night for me to have something sweet. =(


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

I really need to volunteer more, but I was stupid enough to take only academic courses, most of which are honours/AP and the projects leave me with no time whatsoever.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

My weight and body appearance.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 20, 2014)

Why must school be so early

I don't get enough sleep as it is


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 20, 2014)

Spoiler: stomps around



i aM SO SICK OF SLUTSHAMERS, ESPECIALLY ON THIS FORUM
JUST STOP


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I want a nutella sandwich but its to late at night for me to have something sweet. =(



Why not? Its only one time... I know you want it C;


----------



## n64king (Oct 20, 2014)

I was annoyed in the supermarket earlier. I was looking at a shelf and this dad & like 5 year old daughter were trying to pick fruit snacks and the girl kept saying she wanted this particular box and that was the box they get, and that she doesn't like these other ones, well the dad says "you're a liar and im not listening to you. You're lying." then she goes on to say "but mommy buys the ones i like you didnt see them youre at work" and he just goes " We dont get those you liar. You're getting these even if you dont like them" well aren't you a stupid moron. You're gonna waste money on something she doesn't like and way to scorn your child like that when you supposedly don't even know what the hell she eats. *facepalm* It just reminds me of my stupid parents who blindly chose things for me even after I said I didn't want it or whatever.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 20, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Why not? Its only one time... I know you want it C;



Nah it wouldn't be the only time. I tend to get the most messed up nightmares if I eat something sweet before bed. One time I dreamt a old woman sitting on my chest and kept plucking my eyes out with knitting needles. And it was only because I had ONE Kitkat mini before bed. ; ; I don't get much sleep as is, and nightmares just make it worse. =\





Screw it. Nutella sandwich here I come!


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 20, 2014)

this whole new spoiler, rule, ordeal, has made a whole nother conflict like i sat here contemplating a spoiler for a while, what an, appetizer


Spoiler:  



man i keep thinking about that song i wouldnt have nothing if i didng have u bc its ****ing TRUE and RELEVANT ****

idk stuff that makes anything worth anything keeps hasta la vistaing the hell outta here like ok 

i dont really have anything to complain about but ive already justified the nonexistance of any real purpose in life out of my head and like one thing makes me happy enough to actually be mentioned

kinda walking on a thin line of survival instinct haha

or i guess its more like the net?? and the line, those are the things that make me happy

i guess im walking the line rn but ive fallen into the net a few times but id really like to fall through at some point, im just tired and i dont really care enough about anything to stick around if i dont have to


----------



## starlark (Oct 20, 2014)

Hypocrites.
And the fact I almost guarantee someone will reply with "but you're a hypocrite for saying that" and think they're so smart.


----------



## Imitation (Oct 20, 2014)

..?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2014)

that we didn't have any good yoghurt this morning so had to take sandwiches.

ugh i cant eat that much this early.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

The amount of morons in this world that take out their stupidity on others.


----------



## n64king (Oct 20, 2014)

Jun said:


> that we didn't have any good yoghurt this morning so had to take sandwiches.
> 
> ugh i cant eat that much this early.



ugh that gets me so paranoid about work. I hate eating too much too early too and sometimes I have to cause then I'll get hungry when I can't eat and it's sickening in another way bleck....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

It's 1;30am, I have school tomorrow, and I don't want to sleep, ughghghg


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been using this shampoo that makes my hair/scalp all dry and what-not. Now my hair is itchy af.


----------



## manofico (Oct 20, 2014)

I applied for Target back in March, and I specifically mentioned on my resume that while I was willing to attempt the potential of lifting 20+ pounds, I have asthma so that my work is going to be iffy at best in those regards.  I got the job, and reminded them again that I had to be careful, because they put me on the team that unloads boxes from the shipment cars, and then carries them out to the aisles and unloads them and stocks the shelves.  Fun.

It turns out that 20+ pounds actually means regularly lifting literally more than half my weight and hauling it around.  _Fine_, I'll work with it.  It's only 4 hours a day, 3 days a week.  That's not so bad.  I can handle it, I think.

But eventually, my asthma catches up to me.  Expected.  So I start bringing my inhaler to work.  I have pulled it out several times in front of both of my supervisors, even whilst they came to give me directions, so they should know very well that I have been needing it.

I get pulled aside recently, saying I'm working too slowly, and if I don't pick up the pace, I'm gonna get fired.  I say it's hard, because I need my inhaler if I get working too quickly -- and they respond with, " It's not that.  It's that you're literally working too slowly. "

Uh.  What.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2014)

u cant lift 20 pounds??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

Have to have a class Socratic discussion when you have no friends and dislike everybody on your class. It's a 100 point assignment, how am I supposed to speak out in this situation? There's no way I can pass the term if I don't do well, she said that to everybody... As in anybody could fail.

I did all the work necessary, easy 50 points but I'm horrible at speaking out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Try reading it, I'm sure 20 isn't half their body weight


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Have to have a class Socratic discussion when you have no friends and dislike everybody on your class. It's a 100 point assignment, how am I supposed to speak out in this situation? There's no way I can pass the term if I don't do well, she said that to everybody... As in anybody could fail.
> 
> I did all the work necessary, easy 50 points but I'm horrible at speaking out.
> 
> ...



rite, but they made it sound like lifting 20+ pounds was a challenge that they were "willing to attempt"


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 20, 2014)

There's a really cool event tomorrow on campus bu I can't go because I have to study


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 20, 2014)

I really have no idea what is going through these peoples heads. My cousins sent me their kids, when one of them is sick with a fever and doesn't give me any medicine and didn't bother telling me till I noticed. I send both parents a text message and it has been an hour and no response. Really? If you want your kid to die this is definitely the way to go. But I'm not going to take the blame for this. So I'm just gonna call the grandparents and see what they say.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 20, 2014)

All my medic housemates are doing different modules to me, which are easier, and have loads of time off while I'm doing cardiology and have ridiculous hours. Argh, it's so annoying arriving home in the evenings and they're talking about how they've had the afternoon off!
Plus side is, when they're doing cardiology and I'm not, I'll be laughing


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 20, 2014)

My nose reaaaaallly hurts :c


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 20, 2014)

Spoiler



I don't even know how I feel right now.

I just want to do everything possible. Make the house look nice and clean. Cook every night. Have a social life.

But it's all just too damn hard. I'm forever fighting a battle against myself.
I just want to be happy.
I just want yo finally make something of myself.
I want to start my career. I want to be able to afford things.. Instead of having barely $130 to my name each fortnight, after everything's paid? Lol I'm lucky if I have $20 spare.. It's all getting harder. 
I want my boyfriend here. Where he can hold me. 

I'm so tired. I want to go to sleep and just kinda not wake up.



Yeah don't read just stupid pointless words


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish I was nicer to some people on this forum.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I wish I was nicer to some people on this forum.



ye


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

yea go cry karlz


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2014)

Someone who I really wanted out of my life for good walked back in it recently and it's like they're trying to hurt me as much as possible with all the stuff they've told me. It's kind of working.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 20, 2014)

Can't help wanting to cancel on my friends because my anxiety is bad today... but I don't wanna feel guilty later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Someone who I really wanted out of my life for good walked back in it recently and it's like they're trying to hurt me as much as possible with all the stuff they've told me. It's kind of working too.



Kick them back out of it. Nobody deserves that kind of person in their life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

my hair is curly and i wanna straighten it but idk how.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Can't help wanting to cancel on my friends because my anxiety is bad today... but I don't wanna feel guilty later.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I agree with you. It's my fault for letting them back in but I still care about them so it's hard for me to do that.

And I'm sorry about your anxiety.  I'm the same way sometimes. If you really need to cancel I'm sure your friends would understand.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I agree with you. It's my fault for letting them back in but I still care about them so it's hard for me to do that.
> 
> And I'm sorry about your anxiety.  I'm the same way sometimes. If you really need to cancel I'm sure your friends would understand.



Yeah, it is hard to cut someone off. I hope you can be strong though, and whatever they're doing I hope you can stop them from letting it get to you.

Thanks haha.  I think I'll go. They already know I'm feeling crappy today so they'll understand why I'm acting so down.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Yeah, it is hard to cut someone off. I hope you can be strong though, and whatever they're doing I hope you can stop them from letting it get to you.
> 
> Thanks haha.  I think I'll go. They already know I'm feeling crappy today so they'll understand why I'm acting so down.


Thanks very much.  If you do end up going I hope you have fun, and feel better.


----------



## Mango (Oct 20, 2014)

WHY DID I D O THS I O MGFG


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

^ That.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a sourpuss because it's Monday.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

Literally right after we wrapped up presentations today my teacher announced that we're going to have to memorize and be able to recite 20 lines of middle English by next class. Normally I wouldn't mind, but with the first term wrapping up, everything's starting to pile up and sidjfksdfj >.<

That, and passive-aggressive friends.


----------



## Resi (Oct 20, 2014)

The amount of stupid people at our school. Well, I can't think of a word to describe it, but we're supposed to be maturing into adults, yet you run around after a bag of chips and slap someone. Act like an adult, or go back to elementary school.
Also, we were supposed to present today, yet the teacher put it off *again.* I understand I should be thankful, but this is the third day I've dressed up in a row for the godda**ed presentation, and I am not dressing up again.
Also, my practice presentation for another group went bad, and we're supposed to have a Skype call but I am in such a bad mood that I can't even finish homework, and am definitely not in the mood to talk about another presentation.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 20, 2014)

The fact my friend is really getting picked on when he doesn't deserve it, he's like the sweetest guy you'd ever meet!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh joy. I am now officially sick. Gee after watching gross sick kids for the past few weeks it is expected.  But ofc I still have to watch kids. Awesome.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Resi said:


> The amount of stupid people at our school. Well, I can't think of a word to describe it, but we're supposed to be maturing into adults, yet you run around after a bag of chips and slap someone. Act like an adult, or go back to elementary school.
> Also, we were supposed to present today, yet the teacher put it off *again.* I understand I should be thankful, but this is the third day I've dressed up in a row for the godda**ed presentation, and I am not dressing up again.
> Also, my practice presentation for another group went bad, and we're supposed to have a Skype call but I am in such a bad mood that I can't even finish homework, and am definitely not in the mood to talk about another presentation.



I can relate to this, not just school, but everywhere,


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> The fact my friend is really getting picked on when he doesn't deserve it, he's like the sweetest guy you'd ever meet!



Stand up for him?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

I finished my book. I really liked it, I don't know if there's a second one (if there is, my teacher probably doesn't have it). Ugh, now I have to do a project on the book then find a new book to read.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 20, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Stand up for him?


Uhm, why do you think I wouldn't? Standing up for him isn't going to make all these people stop at once y'know.

Having a thought...was it really the right thing to consider breaking up with two friends over a massive guilt trip, it probably is, but I'm so scared to post on any of the same threads they also post on.


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 20, 2014)

there's something stirring around my backyard. i can hear it bc my bed is in the window. i'm really paranoid, maybe it's something in the streets


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

How easily I get jealous.

Bleh.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

The site I need to finish my French homework on keeps crashing and I'm just about ready to strangle something.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> there's something stirring around my backyard. i can hear it bc _my bed is *in* the window_. i'm really paranoid, maybe it's something in the streets



Whoa :O


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> there's something stirring around my backyard. i can hear it bc my bed is in the window. i'm really paranoid, maybe it's something in the streets



Your bed is  IN your window?

smh


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

is it like these or?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 21, 2014)

Feeling really anxious atm.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 21, 2014)

I hate reaching out to people and constantly being ignored. Along with that, I hate knowing that I'm second best. I think I'm just tired of both of you. 

Maybe I'm not as okay as I thought.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 21, 2014)

My sleep is all wacked out now


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hate reaching out to people and constantly being ignored. Along with that, I hate knowing that I'm second best. I think I'm just tired of both of you.
> 
> Maybe I'm not as okay as I thought.



Wow, it's been a while since I've seen you post. lol



Spoiler: what's bothering me (rant)



This one annoying guy joined band and I'm pretty sure it's because my friend convinced him. Seriously, out of _all the people in the whole school_, he had to convince _him_ to join? Jeez, He is so annoying and creepy, I try to avoid him as much as possible, kinda hard now.... He keeps touching me and I hate being touched, he does things like pat/rub me on the back, touch my arm, etc. repeatedly. Just stop please. And he often just stands and eavesdrops and has a very creepy face a lot. This bothers me because if you're going to eavesdrop, at least make it look like you're doing something else. Also, he never thinks before he says and says things like "You need to learn how to have fun!!" (etc.) I'm sorry if I don't find what every you find fun, "fun", and being around you isn't fun.

I know this was rude, but I just don't like him. I tried giving him a chance and being nice to him my freshmen year, but I just can't. He's just so annoying. Rant over


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

I messed up bad. :/


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 21, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hate reaching out to people and constantly being ignored.



I feel you there.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

I really need to get home and go to sleep, but when don't I say that.. I always stay up too late or can't sleep. Then when I get home, I don't sleep.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I really need to get home and go to sleep, but when don't I say that.. I always stay up too late or can't sleep. Then when I get home, I don't sleep.



ur barely out of the house and u want to go home again??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes 

Is that a problem?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yes
> 
> Is that a problem?



typical league peasant mentality


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol

My life just isn't that exciting and I've been more depressed than usual, so yeah.. I guess so


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

slept with this guy and now he won't leave me alone, i think he fell in love with me or something
he keeps offering me lifts to the hospital but i don't want to use him haha


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol sounds lovely

Omg ppl who want me to buy their pricey collectibles get away from me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Annachie said:


> slept with this guy and now he won't leave me alone, i think he fell in love with me or something
> he keeps offering me lifts to the hospital but i don't want to use him haha



is this the medic incest guy or another one of ur conquests

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Lol
> 
> My life just isn't that exciting and I've been more depressed than usual, so yeah.. I guess so



y dont u play peasant moba with ur bf


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't play league much anymore tbh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I don't play league much anymore tbh



this is strange, ur depression shud be lifting then. perhaps its just the cold turkey stage, and soon u will be over it like the moon


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is this the medic incest guy or another one of ur conquests



haha another conquest! though regretting it now..
I gave up on the medic, my ex was too psycho


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Annachie said:


> haha another conquest! though regretting it now..
> I gave up on the medic, my ex was too psycho



at some point ur gonna have to assign ur conquests names or labels, because its getting difficult to keep track of them


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> at some point ur gonna have to assign ur conquests names or labels, because its getting difficult to keep track of them



hahahaa! i'll have to start writing their names down or i'll forget


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

Annachie said:


> hahahaa! i'll have to start writing their names down or i'll forget



wat a burden


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

I totes forgot what happened last night...


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 21, 2014)

My psych prof saying everyone who didnt do well on the exam will fail even though I have attended and participated in class, I just dont understand his exams


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> My psych prof saying everyone who didnt do well on the exam will fail even though I have attended and participated in class, I just dont understand his exams



holy **** u mean u dont get a free pass in life just for participating?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2014)

My zoology class -.- so much memorization


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> My psych prof saying everyone who didnt do well on the exam will fail even though I have attended and participated in class, I just dont understand his exams



that's kindof the point of exams..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

My toe hurts so much


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 21, 2014)

feeling a bit lightheaded. hope it'll go away with some food and a little bit of relaxing because I need to crack down on studying today.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 21, 2014)

Texted my boyfriend a few hours ago and haven't gotten a response. Looked on FB he's been on it recently. Startin to think stuff is goin bad in my relationship. I tried talking to him over the weekend but he brushed me off saying he was busy with work stuff. Right.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Texted my boyfriend a few hours ago and haven't gotten a response. Looked on FB he's been on it recently. Startin to think stuff is goin bad in my relationship. I tried talking to him over the weekend but he brushed me off saying he was busy with work stuff. Right.



just because he hasn't texted you back doesn't mean he doesn't like you or anything. he might just want some space


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

sigh. still tired and really fuzzy in the brain. furious with how much i forgot after yesterdays ECT. i really hope the fuzziness wears off soon... thank god i only have one or two more weekly treatments.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 21, 2014)

ECGs (you know the things that show your heart beat as a wiggly line) are the bane of my life right now. I've seen so many and learnt about them, but whenever a doctor asks me to interpret one I just see a squiggle.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 21, 2014)

Annachie said:


> just because he hasn't texted you back doesn't mean he doesn't like you or anything. he might just want some space



That could be true. It's almost that special time of the month that I hate so much so my mind is probably going into over analyzing everything. Which sucks because I'm out of chocolate. =\


----------



## requiem (Oct 21, 2014)

school is bothering me so much right now, ugh. x__x  i am in advanced pre-calc this year and it's kicking my butt, i hate math and i dont know how i got put in the honors accelerated option.  not to mention i am in ap french, ap english, and ap art history so i have a ton of work.

im just really stressed out and my workload it way too much.  also im near failing physics because i cant get a grasp on it >__>  i should really just drop the class.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

My dad fights with me all the time but whoa, he just took it way too far this time.


----------



## Wish (Oct 21, 2014)

my boyfriend is suicidal, actually almost died recently and I don't even think we are dating anymore because Prozac ****ed him up


----------



## Eldin (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm throwing up and shaking and I feel like I'm dying. I've been sitting here at work all day anyways, and was hoping to close early in half an hour. Then some guys showed up, so nope. I could've cried. I've never been in this much pain for so long, I just want to go home and of course this happens.


----------



## Beary (Oct 21, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I'm throwing up and shaking and I feel like I'm dying. I've been sitting here at work all day anyways, and was hoping to close early in half an hour. Then some guys showed up, so nope. I could've cried. I've never been in this much pain for so long, I just want to go home and of course this happens.



Whyyyy are you at work if you feel that bad? ;-;


----------



## Improv (Oct 21, 2014)

i have dropped like two pieces of popcorn in the floor can my day get any worse


----------



## Beary (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm watching psychology videos and not studying
should I be doing this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

ahri is beating me at top posters


----------



## Eldin (Oct 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> Whyyyy are you at work if you feel that bad? ;-;



I was hoping I'd stop puking at least. Plus it's because I was drinking last night (I think), so I didn't feel like that was a valid excuse to miss work. But honestly it's never been this bad, I'm thinking it must be the flu that's going around. Either that or alcohol poisoning because I don't think I've ever been in pain for this long. I feel like I'm going to go crazy if it doesn't stop hurting. And I've been puking since I woke up at 5 this morning. I shouldn't still be, this is insane.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I was hoping I'd stop puking at least. Plus it's because I was drinking last night (I think), so I didn't feel like that was a valid excuse to miss work. But honestly it's never been this bad, I'm thinking it must be the flu that's going around. Either that or alcohol poisoning because I don't think I've ever been in pain for this long. I feel like I'm going to go crazy if it doesn't stop hurting. And I've been puking since I woke up at 5 this morning. I shouldn't still be, this is insane.


 I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2014)

Stupid ORAS demo code not working


----------



## Eldin (Oct 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hope you feel better soon



Aw thank you, I hope so too. At least when I get home it should be a little better because I can lay down. And hopefully fall asleep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> i have dropped like two pieces of popcorn in the floor can my day get any worse



Im sorry to hear... I'm here for you.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> i have dropped like two pieces of popcorn in the floor can my day get any worse



Hey, if you count that as a bad day, I sincerely hope it never gets any worse for you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> i have dropped like two pieces of popcorn in the floor can my day get any worse



this post is bothering me..


----------



## Vinathi (Oct 21, 2014)

failed my precalc retake today ahahaha


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

Missing $1 from my bag. I now have $3.75. I don't know if someone stole it or if I accidently opened the pocket and it fell out, but I'm 100% sure someone stole it. I never opened the pocket since yesterday, and the only time it was ever opened was today when my friend tried to repeatedly steal it and joke around about it. He never actually stole it and I'm pretty sure I closed the pocket after. This is irritating, that money wasn't spending money for food or toys, I had to use it to buy something for school.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

MY HAIR IS STRAIGHT

(not really bothering me but yeah_


----------



## Beachland (Oct 21, 2014)

People who are apparently too incompetent to correctly dial a phone number, and then get angry at me for "not answering" when they never actually called me...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

My dad is still not back yet, he's been gone ever since I came back from school...

And I'm hungry, but my mom is scary...so no.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

still upset over the fact that i lost my 5th copy of AC,,,,,,, sobs come back to me,,,,,


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

no one is giving me tbt  bells


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

my toe cracks when I walk D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just bit my tounge D;


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 21, 2014)

My Pre Cal teacher is a nice enough guy, but he can't teach at all. Seriously, telling us to "guess and check" instead of teaching us how to isolate logarithms simply "because [you're] lazy" (yes, he actually said that) isn't funny; it's actually frustratingly annoying.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

GET XEM FIRED.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 21, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> My Pre Cal teacher is a nice enough guy, but he can't teach at all. Seriously, telling us to "guess and check" instead of teaching us how to isolate logarithms simply "because [you're] lazy" (yes, he actually said that) isn't funny; it's actually frustratingly annoying.



Sorry you have to deal with that, especially in a subject like math. I once had an awful math teacher too. His favorite method of teaching was yelling.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

Stomach problems and my fear and grossedoutness (word?) of organs LOL


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

SooOooo boyfriend just pulled the "I'm going to bed etc" signs out of skype but is now playing a game on steam? What is so hard about saying "Hey, I would like some alone time if that is okay." Instead of lying to me. Yes, I understand the whole "needs space" context but he and I established that if we ever wanted space from each other we just say so. And honestly, we don't need space because we barely talk as is. We used to text each other A LOT when he was at work. Now I'm lucky if he responds to one text. No I don't bombard him with texts. If I don't get a response from one I don't send another one. I tried talking to him again tonight and asked him if something is wrong, he ignores the question. He seriously did. I don't know anymore. I want answers, I want an actual conversation that doesn't involve video games or tv shows. I want a conversation about our relationship on where he wants this to go. Because I know where I want it to go, and I've been clear about it. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> SooOooo boyfriend just pulled the "I'm going to bed etc" signs out of skype but is now playing a game on steam? What is so hard about saying "Hey, I would like some alone time if that is okay." Instead of lying to me. Yes, I understand the whole "needs space" context but he and I established that if we ever wanted space from each other we just say so. And honestly, we don't need space because we barely talk as is. We used to text each other A LOT when he was at work. Now I'm lucky if he responds to one text. No I don't bombard him with texts. If I don't get a response from one I don't send another one. I tried talking to him again tonight and asked him if something is wrong, he ignores the question. He seriously did. I don't know anymore. I want answers, I want an actual conversation that doesn't involve video games or tv shows. I want a conversation about our relationship on where he wants this to go. Because I know where I want it to go, and I've been clear about it. I don't know what to do anymore.



Yeah I'm going to sound like a broken record but do you think it's a possibility he's cheating.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 22, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> SooOooo boyfriend just pulled the "I'm going to bed etc" signs out of skype but is now playing a game on steam? What is so hard about saying "Hey, I would like some alone time if that is okay." Instead of lying to me. Yes, I understand the whole "needs space" context but he and I established that if we ever wanted space from each other we just say so. And honestly, we don't need space because we barely talk as is. We used to text each other A LOT when he was at work. Now I'm lucky if he responds to one text. No I don't bombard him with texts. If I don't get a response from one I don't send another one. I tried talking to him again tonight and asked him if something is wrong, he ignores the question. He seriously did. I don't know anymore. I want answers, I want an actual conversation that doesn't involve video games or tv shows. I want a conversation about our relationship on where he wants this to go. Because I know where I want it to go, and I've been clear about it. I don't know what to do anymore.



Best of luck... Hopefully your relationship is just in a rough patch and nothing serious like Ahri suggested. :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

He's too logical to cheat. I know it sounds weird but yeah. He wouldn't have the time with how busy he is. Work, school and me. And I trust him on that. I just wish that if something was wrong, that we actually talk about it.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah it's kind of hard to get boys to come out with things. My boyfriend is stubborn as hell and hates saying what's wrong for some reason lol


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

The messed up thing is that guys say we're the ones that pull the "Oh everything is fine! But not fine at all." Thing when they do it too.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 22, 2014)

How my school life is rapidly spiraling downwards.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

Heh. We're "fighting" via text messages. He wouldn't answer me Skype but he'll respond in text. Guess seeing each others faces makes discussing things like this harder.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

everyone on this planet is so ****ing stupid and dumb and insecure


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

And I lost. The sucky thing about this... I lost my best friend too.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a canker sore in one of the worst places they could possibly be...


...on the inside of my bottom lip. Little bugger keeps bumping against my front teeth and eating is a huge pain.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 22, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> And I lost. The sucky thing about this... I lost my best friend too.



theres no win or lose, if u "lost" then u already lost long before this. the winning comes from knowing thats its over and not dragging something on needlessly


----------



## Brackets (Oct 22, 2014)

Absolutely no one on this forum understands sarcasm.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Absolutely no one on this forum understands sarcasm.


Why would we. Sarcasm is annoying. note the sarcasm...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel like exploding into a million tiny pieces of glitter because i'm so excited.

oh, and thanks for that 1 bell,  Ahri.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

No problemo it's what I'm here for


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Absolutely no one on this forum understands sarcasm.



Sarcasm is very hard to understand by just reading text. There's way more to it: voice, tone, etc.
his is one of those cases where you can blame the medium.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

worked on a hard homework assignment only to end up leaving it home this morning so ill only get half credit tomorrow lol.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 22, 2014)

I keep falling asleep while trying to finish homework.


----------



## Resi (Oct 22, 2014)

There are so many things bothering me right now, I'm just going to wait until they're over so I can then rant here.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Absolutely no one on this forum understands sarcasm.



wow thx(!) (sarcasm) /s


----------



## Brackets (Oct 22, 2014)

ughhhh anatomy of the brain 
just why
why


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> ughhhh anatomy of the brain
> just why
> why



pssh thats easy


----------



## Brackets (Oct 22, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> pssh thats easy



i just hate all anatomy, i'm really bad at remembering all the names


----------



## starlark (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a dream this morning I was sitting in on the shooting for the poster of Fifty Shades of Grey.
And the actress' family kept coming out of the cup boards in the room, holy crap.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm sick, running on a few hours of sleep. Had a verbal altercation this morning with another kid's parent. My daughter's school called telling me she's sick and I shouldn't have sent her to school. Boyfriend said he wants a break for a short period of time. I'm baby sitting three sick kids too. Can this day get any worse? *sigh*


----------



## Improv (Oct 22, 2014)

updated my iphone to 8.1 and l0l my network is on extended now jfc fix your **** verizon


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 22, 2014)

Black teenager Michael Brown gets shot by a white officer (with evidence continuing to mount that it was a clean shoot), people riot, Obama mentions him in an evening address, Eric Holder visits his family.

Brendan Tevlin was one of three people murdered by an islamist rat Ali Muhammad Brown, yet where is Obama's mention now? Is Holder visiting Tevlin's family? Of course not.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Black teenager Michael Brown gets shot by a white officer (with evidence continuing to mount that it was a clean shoot), people riot, Obama mentions him in an evening address, Eric Holder visits his family.
> 
> Brendan Tevlin was one of three people murdered by an islamist rat Ali Muhammad Brown, yet where is Obama's mention now? Is Holder visiting Tevlin's family? Of course not.



I Didn't like the movie "The Godfather" Either.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Black teenager Michael Brown gets shot by a white officer (with evidence continuing to mount that it was a clean shoot), people riot, Obama mentions him in an evening address, Eric Holder visits his family.
> 
> Brendan Tevlin was one of three people murdered by an islamist rat Ali Muhammad Brown, yet where is Obama's mention now? Is Holder visiting Tevlin's family? Of course not.



i guess its because people are not rioting about his death like they did in Micheal Brown situation :/


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> i guess its because people are not rioting about his death like they did in Micheal Brown situation :/



No its because Obama Doesn't care for us anymore.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 22, 2014)

Is it normal for a school to be full of drama? Teachers never seem to put in any effort, the students are fed up, everyone is turning against each other, dogs and cats are living together, mass hysteria.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 22, 2014)

oh I'm sorry, me breaking ice is "starting to annoy you"?

**** you then, you can drink your liquor piss warm for all I care.


----------



## Wish (Oct 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Black teenager Michael Brown gets shot by a white officer (with evidence continuing to mount that it was a clean shoot), people riot, Obama mentions him in an evening address, Eric Holder visits his family.
> 
> Brendan Tevlin was one of three people murdered by an islamist rat Ali Muhammad Brown, yet where is Obama's mention now? Is Holder visiting Tevlin's family? Of course not.



not trying to make this less significant but really why do people get so ****ing upset when white people don't get representation

Obama cannot be there from every tragedy although this is a very sad one indeed


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 22, 2014)

Both my teeth and my inner lips hurt like heck now. My inner lip cos of a canker sore and teeth cos I keep grinding them whenever by lip hurts. :U


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 22, 2014)

My kid now has a fever, chest pains, cough etc. School is telling me not to let her go to school for the next few days. So yeah, day can get worse. 

On the bright side, the e-juices I had my friend make for me taste amazing. He made me "Moon Sugar" (snickerdoodle), cherry blossom and a sundae mint flavor.


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 22, 2014)

Fourteen with anxiety and depression. I know its common. I handle it so much weaker than other. No sob story. Parents who care, good, suburban house. No drama. No bullying, no social-crap.

Just it's just me being stupid.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack cos I've been stressed out all day and I don't know what to do. :U



RainyCat said:


> Fourteen with anxiety and depression. I know its common. I handle it so much weaker than other. No sob story. Parents who care, good, suburban house. No drama. No bullying, no social-crap.
> 
> Just it's just me being stupid.



You can always talk to me about it. I'm all ears.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm getting irritated because I can't read some people's posts here. It's either way too small like this, [SUB]yeah like this[/SUB], or way too bright, like this, yup....., or worst, [SUB]both[/SUB]. It's like you don't want anyone to see your post.

I'm pretty sure I offended people.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm getting irritated because I can't read some people's posts here. It's either way too small like this, [SUB]yeah like this[/SUB], or way too bright, like this, yup....., or worst, [SUB]both[/SUB]. It's like you don't want anyone to see your post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I offended people.



Posts like that kill my eyes. I have to just skip past them, it's too much :/


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 22, 2014)

TMI girly things. I won't go into detail, but I'm pretty sure my fellow ladies know I'm talking about. It has just begun. : (


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2014)

My neck and shoulders have been hurting all day and they won't stop  Tried having a hot bath but it just made me feel ill (too hot @A@) At least my headache is now mostly gone.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 22, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> TMI girly things. I won't go into detail, but I'm pretty sure my fellow ladies know I'm talking about. It has just begun. : (



Hugs and chocolate for you.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Hugs and chocolate for you.



Thank youuuuuuuuuuu.

...I actually really could go for some chocolate right now. I just wish it didn't involve getting up.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to eat more chocolate but I'm afraid I'll puke, then I can't do anything on the weekend.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 23, 2014)

Wish said:


> not trying to make this less significant but really why do people get so ****ing upset when white people don't get representation
> 
> Obama cannot be there from every tragedy although this is a very sad one indeed


Because of the inherent racism it represents. I think the difference that Karla missed in these two situations is that one guy was shot by a police officer, somebody that is supposed to protect the people, while these other three were shot by a terrorist with a long history of crime.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 23, 2014)

i drank like half a bowl of soy sauce
this was not a wise decision
i really need to control my damn stomach and also watch what im pouring jfc


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 23, 2014)

I have basically no motivation to do anything right now and a foot-tall stack of homework.



Amissapanda said:


> TMI girly things. I won't go into detail, but I'm pretty sure my fellow ladies know I'm talking about. It has just begun. : (



Oh hey we're in sync.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

The plugs in my house suck.
Everytime you plug something in the plug just falls out.
You have to be extra precise when plugging something in.
Pluck these fugs.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i drank like half a bowl of soy sauce
> this was not a wise decision
> i really need to control my damn stomach and also watch what im pouring jfc


How'd that happen? I love me some soy sauce, but half a bowl is going a bit overboard, damn.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

people seem so stereotypical online


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

Imgur is blocked in my country and I have to use a proxy just to view images


----------



## starlark (Oct 23, 2014)

Chose to go back to school today. Guaranteed someone will make an ebola joke the minute they see me.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

just fell asleep for like 8 hours for a nap.. woops.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> Chose to go back to school today. Guaranteed someone will make an ebola joke the minute they see me.



That already happened to me lol

good luck


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> Chose to go back to school today. Guaranteed someone will make an ebola joke the minute they see me.



wait did i miss something ....

did you feel like you had it? :x

if it makes you feel any better there was a suspected case in a town next to me and everybody just laughed and didnt care and here i am bathing in hand sanitizer at school


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a field trip tomorrow but I wanna stay up for the candy restock, but I need sleep.... UUGGGGHHHH


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I have a field trip tomorrow but I wanna stay up for the candy restock, but I need sleep.... UUGGGGHHHH



do u kno when it is precisely or does it say in that huge post thing...

idk why im asking when im gonna go look anyways......


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> do u kno when it is precisely or does it say in that huge post thing...
> 
> idk why im asking when im gonna go look anyways......



Restock for red candy is today but idk when


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> Chose to go back to school today. Guaranteed someone will make an ebola joke the minute they see me.



Ebola jokes are getting old for me because literally everyone in my school is joking about it. It used to be funny, but now I'm sick of hearing them.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Thats it..... I will probably miss restock  But I need rest since it is a boring field trip and I don't wanna fall asleep on the bus or whatever


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

im seriously wondering why im still awake

i love sleeping... and i could be sleeping now


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> im seriously wondering why im still awake
> 
> i love sleeping... and i could be sleeping now



Sleeping is super boring, you sit there and do NOTHING all night


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

better than being awake..


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> better than being awake..



I wish I could be awake forever, so many things I can do


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

guess i just dont like being alive as much as you do lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> guess i just dont like being alive as much as you do lol


Yeah but I am sickish so I need rest anyway and am about to pass out so night <3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> im seriously wondering why im still awake
> 
> i love sleeping... and i could be sleeping now



y sleep now when u can sleep in school rite??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> y sleep now when u can sleep in school rite??



im awake BECAUSE i slept for 8 hours


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

ebola reminds me of beans,

like the word, 'EBOLA', automatic thought of beans

gross


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> im awake BECAUSE i slept for 8 hours



enjoy ur fukt up sleep schedule


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

I won't because I had to get up in 3 hours (now) anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2014)

That I didn't get enough sleep either, good it's just random class today lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 23, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> How'd that happen? I love me some soy sauce, but half a bowl is going a bit overboard, damn.



i wasnt paying attention while pouring it thats waht happened rip me
i didnt get sick tho lmfao so its all good

id love to go back to sleep


----------



## Resi (Oct 23, 2014)

I have to present today and I'm winging the entire thing ;; it's also a really big project worth a lot of points.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

Resi said:


> I have to present today and I'm winging the entire thing ;; it's also a really big project worth a lot of points.


Same. :/ Good luck with yours!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate my economics class.


----------



## starlark (Oct 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> Chose to go back to school today. Guaranteed someone will make an ebola joke the minute they see me.



it happened and it wasn't even a funny joke jfc
"lol she has ebola cus we haven't seen her for 4 days omg get your hazmats on"
c'mon england


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I hate my economics class.



p sure ur class hates u too


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

I would say so lol its kicking my butt


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I would say so lol its kicking my butt



maybe sleep more, study harder


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

lol maybe, but we're also doing like some stupid class business thing and i cant sell these things of like.. stock to people cause they dont want it and its effecting my grade


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

I woke up really late after a long night. I know I must have needed the sleep, but it sucks to wake up and realize that half the day is already gone.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

Every guy in my school smells like butt


----------



## Eldin (Oct 23, 2014)

godamnit next time they ask if I mind if students observe at the doctor I am saying YES I DO MIND

a cute med student just looked in my nose and ears. 

I'm dying loooool


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Every guy in my school smells like butt



u smell butts often??


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

im a dog so ye boi


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

twitch.tv/ahswtini im streaming bro


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

why would i watch you u always make fun of everything i post here ((((((((


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2014)

Heh.. 

also atm it's school damn u finals


----------



## Brackets (Oct 23, 2014)

have to stay on at the hospital tomorrow for an extra ward round, while my friends all go out to dinner and cocktails


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> why would i watch you u always make fun of everything i post here ((((((((



i dont know what ur talkin about


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 23, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I woke up really late after a long night. I know I must have needed the sleep, but it sucks to wake up and realize that half the day is already gone.



I hate the feeling of waking up any later than 11 AM. 9 is already pushing it. 10 is my limit. 11 or later? Ugh.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 23, 2014)

I never got to finish Misery, by Stephen King.  It was such a good book too.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

Missed the red candy restock and I waited all day for it lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 23, 2014)

irritated i missed the red candy restock. very irritated. i think i was UP at that point too, not even during my nap, but i was feeding the cats


Spoiler: rant about a little thing that happened in therapy today



man theres this kid named mike in therapy and like. first, he took my marker and hid it and apparently that made my anxiety go up because i started freaking out without realizing it. he gave it back and i was mad at him for that. then, andrew was talking about how he doesnt feel like hes heard very often/ignored a lot in groups of people, and out of NOWHERE, mike asked, "well, are you a furry?" and wow WOW i was so OFFENDED and like. the entire group was confused bc i guess none of them knew what that was, and i was too overwhelmed to explain, but i came right out and said "_i_ am!" and then went on to ask what the hell that had to do with anything. 
he seemed EXTREMELY surprised, asked me "really?" at least 5 times, and then i forced the conversation back to andrew (with the help of my therapist) and sat there and brooded for the rest of the time. mike looked like he felt guilty, and even more guilty when i drew a little vent picture on the board because i was really upset. i wasnt expecting judgment or harassment in THERAPY. 
now, at the end, i finally spoke up, and unfortunately cut andrew off a little because of it but i had to get it out. i said i was offended and upset because it honestly sounded like he was going to take a shot at furries, and USUALLY i can handle that stuff, but in therapy its supposed to be a safehaven and were all supposed to respect each other. he then apologized profusely, said he was trying to make a bad, dumb joke and that he doesnt really think of the things he says a lot of the time (which is true because hes said other derogatory things without realizing it), and said it was because the furries he knows dont usually speak up about it so that was where he was going w the joke. i did forgive him, i apologized if i overreacted, it just blindsided me. it really did. 
i am thankful that he apologized, he really DID look like he felt really bad, said that if i hadnt said anything during therapy that he was going to apologize to me privately afterwards which he did anyway, its just. he seems to like to tease people and doesnt... realize... that he can be hurtful sometimes? between the marker and that, i was exhausted. sure i might be still a little 'weh' about it, but... i understand. i think what lingers in my mind most right now is how ****ing SURPRISED he was when i said that i was one. like ok you can be surprised i guess but dont ask me "really???" like 500 times pls it makes me feel uncomfortable
pbbt oh well its in the past now i just hope the entire group doesnt go home and google 'furry' and then come in disgusted w me like smfh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

When people here form sentences like those wacky Tumblr kids.

Also, some dumb people.


----------



## Resi (Oct 23, 2014)

During my presentation, one of our members backtalked a panelist. :/ Way to go.


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Oct 23, 2014)

People on tumblr that scream when people unfollow them and just in general.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

I went to school today with a black eye and I lied to everyone who asked about how I got it. I just really hate having to lie to people. :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

Is Mariah b-banned...


----------



## Beary (Oct 23, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Is Mariah b-banned...



NOT AGAIN
NOOOO


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I went to school today with a black eye and I lied to everyone who asked about how I got it. I just really hate having to lie to people. :/



Oh my god I hope you're okay! I'm so sorry that happened to you.  And don't worry about lying, you shouldn't have to tell people anything you don't want to.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god I hope you're okay! I'm so sorry that happened to you.  And don't worry about lying, you shouldn't have to tell people anything you don't want to.


It's okay! It doesn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

my dad bought a new dresser for me today and the dresser came crashing down on me later. 
it was funny but I scraped my foot and now it's bleeding


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Craaaaaaaamps. I had a glass of water with an Advil, so hopefully that will help soon.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> my dad bought a new dresser for me today and the dresser came crashing down on me later.
> it was funny but I scraped my foot and now it's bleeding



That's horrible, how did it crash? Was it an accident or your dad did it?


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 23, 2014)

I gotta get commissions done


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I went to school today with a black eye and I lied to everyone who asked about how I got it. I just really hate having to lie to people. :/



I hope your reasons for having it weren't too serious. And if they were, I hope you'll get some help from people you trust.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2014)

My stomach and legs are crampy. :U


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> That's horrible, how did it crash? Was it an accident or your dad did it?



It was an accident. The dresser wasn't leveled well, so it wasn't sitting on the ground. When I was moving stuff into it, the two open drawers caused the thing to tilt and fall. :/


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I hope your reasons for having it weren't too serious. And if they were, I hope you'll get some help from people you trust.


Thank you; I don't think it's really that serious since it's the first time it happened and I probably deserved it, but if it happens again I'll try to find help from someone.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Thank you; I don't think it's really that serious since it's the first time it happened and *I probably deserved it*, but if it happens again I'll try to find help from someone.



I might be taking this out of context, but if this is what I think is going on then you really need to get professional help. I'm not even joking. That kind of thought process is unhealthy and will only lead to them hurting you more. Please, get help.

Also, if this isn't what I think it is, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I might be taking this out of context, but if this is what I think is going on then you really need to get professional help. I'm not even joking. That kind of thought process is unhealthy and will only lead to them hurting you more. Please, get help.
> 
> Also, if this isn't what I think it is, feel free to ignore me.



Seconding this one-hundred percent.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I might be taking this out of context, but if this is what I think is going on then you really need to get professional help. I'm not even joking. That kind of thought process is unhealthy and will only lead to them hurting you more. Please, get help.
> 
> Also, if this isn't what I think it is, feel free to ignore me.



Trioing this over 9000%

If you need to talk feel free to PM me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Trioing this over 9000%
> 
> If you need to talk feel free to PM me



wut?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor, please don't accept that kind of treatment from anyone. You will never, ever deserve that. If you need to, I and others are free to listen.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> I might be taking this out of context, but if this is what I think is going on then you really need to get professional help. I'm not even joking. That kind of thought process is unhealthy and will only lead to them hurting you more. Please, get help.
> 
> Also, if this isn't what I think it is, feel free to ignore me.


It probably isn't what you think because it was just something between my sister and I, and I fought back so I really think I deserved whatever I got.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It probably isn't what you think because it was just something between my sister and I, and I fought back so I really think I deserved whatever I got.



Oh, well then it wasn't what I thought... :U


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It probably isn't what you think because it was just something between my sister and I, and I fought back so I really think I deserved whatever I got.



Oh goodness, you had me far more scared. Please be careful <3 I was so worried


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh goodness, you had me far more scared. Please be careful <3 I was so worried


Ah, I'm sorry if I scared you. It's really sweet of you to care though. Thank you for that.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Ah, I'm sorry if I scared you. It's really sweet of you to care though. Thank you for that.



I am scared of my Shadow, it happens. I just don't want you hurt, your so sweet and kind and deserve such


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 23, 2014)

People take it so personally when I don't want their help. I appreciate it, of course, but sometimes I want to do things on my own even if I fail or have to try many times to succeed.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

Mariah is banned.

This place isn't the same.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 23, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Mariah is banned.
> 
> This place isn't the same.



Permanently this time? Wonder why.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Permanently this time? Wonder why.



I hope not.


----------



## Mango (Oct 23, 2014)

my arm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know whether to move schools or not


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

People with absolutely no sense of humor yet they expect you to laugh at theirs. Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2014)

Jun said:


> People with absolutely no sense of humor yet they expect you to laugh at theirs. Lol.


Amazing, isn't? Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Sure is.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 24, 2014)

The whole "Ebola" thing is getting to out of hand. I make a FB post saying my kiddo and I are sick and that creeper stalker guy keeps posting "omg u has ebola lolz!" Ugh. Really?


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2014)

i am rly happy w/ who i am as a person but sometimes i wish i was actually a boy


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

Test next period. I'm not prepared at all and it's stressing me out..


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 24, 2014)

I got school in a few minutes but have neglected to get dressed and pack my bags. I don't wanna go to school it is a rally day -.-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 24, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> The whole "Ebola" thing is getting to out of hand. I make a FB post saying my kiddo and I are sick and that creeper stalker guy keeps posting "omg u has ebola lolz!" Ugh. Really?



this is exactly whati mean by there's so many weird and stupid people in our society.

LIKE, GET OVER  IT, THIS EBOLA THING IS OVER.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

I called the middle school in my town to report bullying and harassment I saw at the bus stop thats right in front of my house, and the school said I cant do anything about it unless Im a parent or guardian and that a situation like that shouldnt be any of my concern


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 24, 2014)

Packing sucks and I hate it. Although at least I'll be moving much closer to my university and won't have to take the bus every day.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 24, 2014)

Ugh had such a long teaching-day at hospital today. I wish I was more confident in my knowledge; whenever a doctor asks me a question  I always hesitate but I usually know the right answer, but often don't say it. Argh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2014)

Goodness...this is the first time in quite a few years my mother has needed a doctor, She has a really serious headache going on and she's feeling pain in some parts of her body, It's really rare to see my mother in such a painful state till the point she needs an ambulance...

I'm really worried, even though I know she's going to be fine...it's just...painful to know my mother is suffering <:'I

EDIT: Ambulance is going to take her to hospital now.
fuuuuuck, I don't cry very often but geez...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that test grade was really bugging me but it was only 10 questions and I got 8 right, I can live with that.


----------



## Momonoki (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Goodness...this is the first time in quite a few years my mother has needed a doctor, She has a really serious headache going on and she's feeling pain in some parts of her body, It's really rare to see my mother in such a painful state till the point she needs an ambulance...
> 
> I'm really worried, even though I know she's going to be fine...it's just...painful to know my mother is suffering <:'I
> 
> ...




Hopefully everything will be okay! If you need to talk, you can always PM me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler



I can't even begin to believe how much of a failure I feel like I am right now. Hopefully it goes away over the years...


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 24, 2014)

My close friend I talk to over skype is very pushy, she always says hurtful things freely and disses things that I openly state I like. She always feels the need to express her opinion on everything I enjoy. She forces me to make decisions, thinking she's being generous by letting me pick when I've told her that pushing me causes me anxiety. god I can't even explain how much she hurts my feelings, and if I try to get time away from her she starts pitying herself and everything. we've been friends for six years now.
she's an overly outgoing person in real life, so she doesn't understand at all what its like to be shy and unable to make friends. ;x
and she just gets jealous whenever I talk to people who aren't her, even though she has like twenty friends always surrounding her and a blooming social life in real life and online.
I've tried talking to her about the things she does that hurt me multiple times, but she never tries to treat me better. 
I don't understand, she tells me herself that I should tell her whenever I'm sad. She makes me promise every day that I'm not sad when she asks me.

I think I need a break from this girl. Sorry if I didn't make much sense, i'm just really upset with our friendship. We had a fight last month because she was being insensitive about people with social anxiety/shyness. ;x

And her fall break is starting tomorrow, I don't know what I'm going to do when she's on me the whole week. It's hard to just ignore her suddenly, because I email her frequently from my iPhone. 
My sister tells me I should just stop being her friend and that its not worth it, but I feel too bad to just drop her. She's nice to me a lot too, and makes me laugh sometimes. It's just the mean side of her I don't have fun with. And we've been friends for so long, it'd feel weird to suddenly stop being her friend. I'd miss her a lot. ;x


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 24, 2014)

W00t. BF misses me already. 

But its going to be a long weekend. *sigh*


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 24, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> My close friend I talk to over skype is very pushy, she always says hurtful things freely and disses things that I openly state I like. She always feels the need to express her opinion on everything I enjoy. She forces me to make decisions, thinking she's being generous by letting me pick when I've told her that pushing me causes me anxiety. god I can't even explain how much she hurts my feelings, and if I try to get time away from her she starts pitying herself and everything. we've been friends for six years now.
> she's an overly outgoing person in real life, so she doesn't understand at all what its like to be shy and unable to make friends. ;x
> and she just gets jealous whenever I talk to people who aren't her, even though she has like twenty friends always surrounding her and a blooming social life in real life and online.
> I've tried talking to her about the things she does that hurt me multiple times, but she never tries to treat me better.
> ...



Wow this is serious.  There's a fact somewhere that if you're friends with someone for longer than 7 years then you will most likely be friends with them for the rest of your life.  So you have one more year to drop her or you're stuck with her forever.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> Wow this is serious.  There's a fact somewhere that if you're friends with someone for longer than 7 years then you will most likely be friends with them for the rest of your life.  So you have one more year to drop her or you're stuck with her forever.



What kind of logic...?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 24, 2014)

my motivation and focus are upsettingly low. i can barely read things anymore. hahah -sobs into hands-
i cant tell if its a side effect from ECT or not,,, if its my depression i thought the ECT was supposed to be helping that [gurgles]
i really have to get these commissions done god help me please i just wanna do em


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 24, 2014)

The way the Gamer's Lounge is now really bugs me.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> What kind of logic...?


I'm more wondering where they heard that "fact". I and other people around me have dropped friends even after 7 years due to various reasons, so I can say from both personal experience and seeing it happen that whoever came up with that fact should do some more research.



Spoiler



I've been feeling pretty suicidal lately. I doubt I'd do anything, since I often think of the consequences and I feel guilty for even considering it, but lately there's so much pressure from a lot of sides. I already have difficulties with myself, what with all my ****ty conditions, having people confront me for situations caused by those just makes it worse. I feel like everything is wasted on me and fail to see the point of carrying on. I've always been a huge burden to people and feel like I always will be.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I'm more wondering where they heard that "fact". I and other people around me have dropped friends even after 7 years due to various reasons, so I can say from both personal experience and seeing it happen that whoever came up with that fact should do some more research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same

Also, you should probably seek a professional but I'll say that suicide is a permanent answer to a temporary problem. Even if it feels like things suck now, there's always gonna be times like that. But if you kill yourself you'll miss all the good times that come after bad times. If you ever feel like this then do something you love, like games or something. Also, get a professional too.


----------



## Titi (Oct 24, 2014)

Heeeey man... If you want to talk feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Wish (Oct 24, 2014)

everyone on here is a weeaboo or from tumblr


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Wish said:


> everyone on here is a weeaboo or from tumblr



0/10 troll harder bro


----------



## Wish (Oct 24, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> 0/10 troll harder bro



lol tbt has gone downhill


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Wish said:


> lol tbt has gone downhill



yeah, trolls tend to cause that


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Also, you should probably seek a professional but I'll say that suicide is a permanent answer to a temporary problem. Even if it feels like things suck now, there's always gonna be times like that. But if you kill yourself you'll miss all the good times that come after bad times. If you ever feel like this then do something you love, like games or something. Also, get a professional too.


I do go to a professional, it's teaching me stuff that just manages to depress me more. It's better than not going at all, because now I know where all my behaviorisms and symptoms come from. I'll talk to them about this when I go see them soon.
As for the suicidal feelings, I wouldn't act on them. I don't even self-harm over it, because I know that the people around me would get scared. I may be hurting but I already feel enough like a burden, so making them worry over stuff like that would just make it worse.



Wish said:


> everyone on here is a weeaboo or from tumblr


Or worse... _both_.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

SHOULD I MOVE SCHOOLS D:


----------



## starlark (Oct 24, 2014)

i'm holding lolly for someone and idek if they're still alive or not but i don't want to take any chances because last time i did that i got a freaking hailstorm shot at me for being in the wrong country


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Currently, I'm just bummed out by the fact that GameStop delivery sucks and I won't be getting _Fantasy Life_ until next Wednesday, according to the shipping schedule. I'm really eager to play it, since it's technically already released here now (North America), buuuuut I'm stuck waiting until it arrives. 

This headache isn't helping matters, either.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2014)

So it seems it's worse than I thought it was...

My Mother has Brain Hemorrhage (I believe it's called this) It's when a blood vessel in your brain pops and causes bleeding in the brain, She's apparently had this problem for about 10 years that have caused headaches quite oftenly and today a big vessel itself has popped...

She's currently resting at the hospital and will be operated on within the hour or sometime tomorrow.
This is horrible news to hear as I've just been told as it could leave to a fatal outcome, I'm unsure if that means after the procedure or during it but hearing it nonetheless has just caused me to somewhat break metally, I feel so broken that I don't know what to do with myself...

She could die...SHE COULD DIE...

I dunno what to do, hearing this news is just breaking me right now, I don't feel like I can really talk to anyone but goddamn...


----------



## starlark (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So it seems it's worse than I thought it was...
> 
> My Mother has Brain Hemorrhage (I believe it's called this) It's when a blood vessel in your brain pops and causes bleeding in the brain, She's apparently had this problem for about 10 years that have caused headaches quite oftenly and today a big vessel itself has popped...
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, that sounds awful...I really do hope your mother turns out okay. I can't imagine how you feel right now.
Make sure everyone that knows her knows what's going on, express your concerns. 
The best way is to be prepared. Of course you can worry, I would too. But be sure you're around someone who you can trust while she's in hospital so that if bad news comes, you have someone to support you. If you're allowed to visit her, definitely do because reassurance is the best thing you can provide her with.
I can't think of what I was going to say, but I sent my respects to you and I hope everything turns out okay, and no matter what I and the rest of TBT are here to listen.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2014)

I appreciate the support, My Dad mentioned that they should also test my brother since he's had random painful headaches like my Mother had.
All I can really do is hope for the best and just hope everything turns out alright in the end.

I'm sorry for the outbreak I'm just so worried and I'd have no idea where to start if my Mother leaves us.
She's really inspired me these last few years so it'd really suck if it happens, Even if she makes it out okay but has lost some braincells in the process, I just want her to be okay.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

There's no reason to apologize. I think most people here can sympathize with your situation, and very few would hold up better if their mother was suddenly in a life-threatening situation like that. I hope your mom pulls through fine and returns home.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So it seems it's worse than I thought it was...
> 
> My Mother has Brain Hemorrhage (I believe it's called this) It's when a blood vessel in your brain pops and causes bleeding in the brain, She's apparently had this problem for about 10 years that have caused headaches quite oftenly and today a big vessel itself has popped...
> 
> ...



i wish you and your family the best of luck!!! im really sorry that this happened ): you guys are in my prayers!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So it seems it's worse than I thought it was...
> 
> My Mother has Brain Hemorrhage (I believe it's called this) It's when a blood vessel in your brain pops and causes bleeding in the brain, She's apparently had this problem for about 10 years that have caused headaches quite oftenly and today a big vessel itself has popped...
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that you're having a tough time and I understand completely. Just a few weeks ago, my mother was rushed to ER with heart problems and I was a wreck during that time, not knowing what was going to happen and worried about my mother's health and condition. But I believed in her to pull through, and she did. She's stuck on medications for the rest of her life and has to monitor her heart rate among other things and be careful of impending heart attacks, but at least she's alive and that's the important thing.

Just give your mother all the support and love she needs and believe in her. That's really the most and the best thing you can do in this situation. I'm sure she'll do the rest and pull through. I'll send some good thoughts your way and your mother's. Stay strong, if not for your own sake, then for hers. No matter how things turn out, I'm sure that she's going to need you. 

I know you said you don't feel like talking, but if you ever do, feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 24, 2014)

My loneliness is really making my sad now I've become infatuated with 3 guys now but they all turned out to be straight and it makes me really sad


----------



## Eldin (Oct 24, 2014)

jesus christ I'd love it if _just once_ when my mother borrowed my car for an hour I actually got it back less than three hours later


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> -snip-





Amissapanda said:


> -snip-


Thank you very much, the both of you. I'm thankful for the support in general, I've never been this worried in my entire life, it really sucks but I just have to hope she makes it out okay, Even if she forgets who I am or another person, I'd be fine, I just want her to be okay.

I'll try my best to stay strong for her, she wouldn't like to know I haven't been strong while she's like this, she's always wanted me to be brave I guess, while I haven't been a really strong person with changes and especially big changes like this, I'll stay strong, for her.

Thank you, I'm currently trying to take my mind off it so much so it doesn't leave me mentally unstable, I just keep saying "She'll make it through Ryan, she'll be ok...stop worrying." it's just to motivate myself a little.

My dad has been giving small updates on her, we haven't heard anything past the operation stages though, I figure that's because they're still running tests on her.


----------



## Resi (Oct 24, 2014)

I think I failed my math quiz. 
(Also, I have an essay due on Monday, that if it's not done, you fail the class. I have two days.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> cut



Hey, no worries. Just take care of yourself and do your best to stay strong for your mother. Don't worry too much if you can't be strong all the time, though. I'm sure that the rest of your family will be there for you, too. Support each other in your time of need.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2014)

Geez...another update...

She's gotten worse...the doctors have had to put her into a medical coma to ensure she doesn't wake up during the brain surgery, while we cannot define she will live the brain surgery she could be stuck in a coma for awhile, she's living on medical support while being knocked out and things aren't looking for the best, she could pass away at any time but there's still hope...she will be in the hospital for awhile...things aren't turning out to be great but she could possibly live...just with a lower chance than we expected.

My brother will have to quit his job or find a part time job for mornings or evenings, he'll take over my mother's role while she's knocked out, this is horrible news and a terrible experience for me...but atleast I'm going through it now than in the future.

I don't feel as emotionally broken, my mother has become in a serious state and if she doesn't make it...we'll just have to move on, I don't know if my dad will consider finding another woman if she passes away while in this coma or by stress in the operation.

I just need to hope she makes it through...even if we don't get to see her for awhile...
I'm sorry if I'm bothering you guys with all this news...I just need to express myself while I'm like this.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Snippy Snip <3



Hyogo, I may not know the feeling of my mother being ill but I do know death. This.....this is a situation where you need to be there for her. I know the road is rough and no matter how hard you wish sometimes issues do arise. Just know I am and we all are here for you. I will keep your mother in my thoughts, i wish I could help. If there is anyway, please contact me or if you need to vent some frustrations my Inbox is always open. Fate can be cruel and orders unkind but do not shy away be there for her the best you can and know that things can always get better. I leave you with heavy heart for now but I will be thinking of good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

there needs to be longer weekends or something...


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2014)

She cannot recover from this Blood vessel so the doctors said they cannot do anything to help her.
Quite the result I didn't want to hear considering I had a dream where she came back home safe and sound.

My Dad came to me and my brother and told us the news, I wasn't crying as much as yesterday as I was going to be aware this news was going to be mentioned, He's already told my grandmother and other people of our family and literally, they were all crying about it, she was a good mother and she will be really missed.

To the people who've lost someone close to them unexpectedly...I feel you so hard right now.


----------



## Taryn (Oct 25, 2014)

*hug*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2014)

waking up late. i mean i slept for like.. 11 hours what the hell


----------



## Brackets (Oct 25, 2014)

somehow ended up in a strip club last night and now i'm so hungover


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo, I wish you all the best. Nobody wanted to hear this result and I can't imagine what it's like. Just know that we're here for you if you'd like to talk.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll be sure to contact people if I need a little motivational support with this disaster, but we're all trying to move on and think for the future.

My dad's going to have to get his job hours cut down so he can deal with collecting my sister in the afternoons since I can't make it to both schools in time and I don't fancy running through a half hour walk, neither would any else of us.

My brother is going to have to cancel about moving out and such, we'll need him around and he'll hopefully help pay out our mortgage on the house, I'm going to have to cancel about thinking about getting a job because they'll need me around too.

Things are going to be tough but...it just happened and we're going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Leela (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Thanks guys, I'll be sure to contact people if I need a little motivational support with this disaster, but we're all trying to move on and think for the future.
> 
> My dad's going to have to get his job hours cut down so he can deal with collecting my sister in the afternoons since I can't make it to both schools in time and I don't fancy running through a half hour walk, neither would any else of us.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with your mother, and you have my deepest sympathy. I honestly don't know what advice I could give you, as I can't say I've experienced anything so upsetting before, but I want you to know that people are there for you. I'm sure the last thing you need is to be crowded with people trying to make you feel better, but... I hope you can move on quickly. I'm sure it's what she would have wanted. I can't imagine what your family is going through as I don't know the full extent of what you are experiencing, but I'm sure things will get better


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> She cannot recover from this Blood vessel so the doctors said they cannot do anything to help her.
> Quite the result I didn't want to hear considering I had a dream where she came back home safe and sound.
> 
> My Dad came to me and my brother and told us the news, I wasn't crying as much as yesterday as I was going to be aware this news was going to be mentioned, He's already told my grandmother and other people of our family and literally, they were all crying about it, she was a good mother and she will be really missed.
> ...



-hugs tight- i am incredibly sorry for your loss. it must be utterly awful. you guys are in my prayers. best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo, I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. My deepest and sincerest condolences to you, your family, and anyone who knew your mother. As people have already stated, we're here for you if you ever need people to talk to. And I'm sure all of us are willing to give you hugs via the internet. <3


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Thanks guys, I'll be sure to contact people if I need a little motivational support with this disaster, but we're all trying to move on and think for the future.
> 
> My dad's going to have to get his job hours cut down so he can deal with collecting my sister in the afternoons since I can't make it to both schools in time and I don't fancy running through a half hour walk, neither would any else of us.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 25, 2014)

Wishing you and your family well, Hyogo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your support, we're doing fine now, my Dad still seems the most upset out of us all but considering he lost his wife, I don't blame him, he appreciates everything I said for her on her facebook wall (where alot of people were saying rest in peace and stuff)

For now, all we can do is just work as a family and make everything alright.
Your support has helped me keep my cool, thank you all for your efforts in showing me some support, I'll see my mother again...someday

All my worries should go soon, she wouldn't of liked it if I kept my worries for a long time.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm sick


----------



## Manah (Oct 25, 2014)

A very unpleasant truth about someone. I'm the type who can't even hit a punching bag without a good reason, but right now, I really, _really_ want to break that person's nose.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

When someone feels the need to correct someones grammar.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2014)

^But the person that corrects other people will improve the other person's English.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, But they could be making the other person feel stupid.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 25, 2014)

ENOUGH with the bureaus and closets, Pave. I've probably got 10 of each by now.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't freaking sleep and I have a busy day today//now tomorrow ;---; Damn you Tbt!


----------



## K-Boo (Oct 25, 2014)

Anxiety and stress -3-


----------



## Improv (Oct 25, 2014)

i just had a frigging mental breakdown i hate absolutely everything


----------



## Resi (Oct 25, 2014)

I have to go to an anxiety workshop.
It was going to be on my birthday, but they moved it to the week after.
I can't believe they're going to make people with anxiety go to a workshop alone for six hours.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 25, 2014)

IDK NVM.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> there needs to be longer weekends or something...



We have Thanksgiving soon so 



Jun said:


> waking up late. i mean i slept for like.. 11 hours what the hell



I hate that, I hate when I sleep for so long and wake up feeling like crap. There was only one time when I slept for exactly 15 hours and woke up feeling fresh, that was when I came back from a school trip.


----------



## 8bit (Oct 25, 2014)

Ebola


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

the upd8

and the irc people jesus i cant stand them


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

I JUST CHECKED MY ONLINE GRADEBOOK AND IT SAYS I DIDN'T TURN IN A PAPER
I KNOW FOR A FACT I TURNED IN THAT SPECIFIC ONE. I REMEMBER PASSING IT FORWARD. DID SOMEBODY DROP IT?!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

CR33P said:


> I JUST CHECKED MY ONLINE GRADEBOOK AND IT SAYS I DIDN'T TURN IN A PAPER
> I KNOW FOR A FACT I TURNED IN THAT SPECIFIC ONE. I REMEMBER PASSING IT FORWARD. DID SOMEBODY DROP IT?!



Maybe your teacher didn't put it in yet, or maybe she lost it or left it at her desk....?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 25, 2014)

8bit said:


> Ebola


lol

This 6IV Larvesta just won't pop up. The 5IV ones I get don't have the right spread either so those are also useless to me.

I feel like trash today too. I've been really sensitive lately and having people angry at me doesn't help that much. I also didn't go to a funeral yesterday because I was scared for reasons I don't care to elaborate on, and I'm basically seen as an uncaring jackass now. I don't need more **** to worry about when I'm already like this.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Maybe your teacher didn't put it in yet, or maybe she lost it or left it at her desk....?



It's a he, and it says that grading is complete.
ugh ffffff
i hope he finds it

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES IT WAS JUST EXCUSED

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVE LIFE SO MUCH

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GUESS I'LL STAY LIVING A LITTLE LONGEr


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm very hungry but I can't leave to eat until my boyfriend is ready and I know for a fact he is not getting ready, he is playing Ocarina of Time.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

all of a sudden i want to go to school and hate weekends??? i look foward to seeing somebody.. is this love?!


----------



## Cudon (Oct 25, 2014)

Fantasy life has the ****tiest story I've ever encountered in a rpg. It makes me want to kill some bland ass characters so bad.

Because of the whole ''u dont got to do this if u dont want C:'' style of the game the plot is simply running around from place to place. There are some fights but theyre laughably easy and you can skip them. Also everything is about friendship. woohooo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

shaving is such a trek -.-


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> shaving is such a trek -.-



i'm glad i wasn't born a woman.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm glad i wasn't born a woman.



Haha. You're lucky you don't have to worry about hair!

- - - Post Merge - - -

&lots of other girl issues...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Haha. You're lucky you don't have to worry about hair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> &lots of other girl issues...



Well, we have to shave our face. ....That's it...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> shaving is such a trek -.-



god so ****ing true uGH


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2014)

i have pimples all over my face

whats happening to me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

What's bothering me today?

Off of this site - nothing really.

On this site - I have been ignored a lot. My blog entries got very few views now (I was disappointed about the museum entry). And when I had cataloging requests, nobody wanted to help me. Is there anything wrong with me? I'm not that bad of a person.

Is it okay to talk about our online experience on Bell Tree in this thread?


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

i want somebody in real life that i could talk to about my deep and dark emotions. it's way easier to tell strangers online though.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's bothering me today?
> 
> Off of this site - nothing really.
> 
> ...



But people didn't ignore you??? In your wallpaper cataloguing quest, I saw people offering to help, that's not ignoring you. And I've seen people make threads and got no replies plenty of time. 

If you feel like you're being ignored, complaining about it won't help you get the attention and I'm speaking from experience here. Figure out why people aren't interested and find out how to attract attention. Maybe offer hybrids or bells as an exchange for letting you catalogue their items? And I can't speak for the blog since I don't look at  the blogs here myself and I'll only comment if I know the writer.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i have pimples all over my face
> 
> whats happening to me



puberty


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Well, we have to shave our face. ....That's it...



Not for me. I may be a guy, but I think body hair is gross in any form.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> But people didn't ignore you??? In your wallpaper cataloguing quest, I saw people offering to help, that's not ignoring you. And I've seen people make threads and got no replies plenty of time.
> 
> If you feel like you're being ignored, complaining about it won't help you get the attention and I'm speaking from experience here. Figure out why people aren't interested and find out how to attract attention. Maybe offer hybrids or bells as an exchange for letting you catalogue their items? And I can't speak for the blog since I don't look at  the blogs here myself and I'll only comment if I know the writer.



Thank you for telling me what's behind the story. I made a few threads before that nobody ignored, so I have exaggerated. I don't want all of the site's attention, but I don't like being ignored as well. I just want regular attention. Too much not only makes me look spoiled, but would overwhelm me too.

And if you want to know which thread is being ignored, it would be the first cataloging quest thread. When I bump the thread, nobody replies to it anymore. I'm also thinking that they don't even read that thread anymore.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And if you want to know which thread is being ignored, it would be the first cataloging quest thread. When I bump the thread, nobody replies to it anymore. I'm also thinking that they don't even read that thread anymore.



I just looked at your thread and one of the reasons you might not be getting responses anymore is because it's over 2 weeks old and has 5 pages of replies, older threads that look like people have already posted in them a lot tend to get less attention in general. The Train Station forum is pretty slow overall as it is, if you want to catalogue you'd probably get more help in the Re-Tail forum, especially if you offered to pay bells. (I don't know if you are already, I didn't actually look in your other thread). Most people will let you catalogue for free even if you offer to compensate their time.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

i got an english question

She is "hurt."

or

She is, "hurt."


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you for telling me what's behind the story. I made a few threads before that nobody ignored, so I have exaggerated. I don't want all of the site's attention, but I don't like being ignored as well. I just want regular attention. Too much not only makes me look spoiled, but would overwhelm me too.
> 
> And if you want to know which thread is being ignored, it would be the first cataloging quest thread. When I bump the thread, nobody replies to it anymore. I'm also thinking that they don't even read that thread anymore.



I've seen threads that got bumped plenty of times but got no response. Be patient and maybe try to approach people with the items you wanted, asking if you can catalogue them or something. Waiting for people to offer usually work less, especially if you don't offer something worthwhile to them.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 25, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i got an english question
> 
> She is "hurt."
> 
> ...


That comma in the second one is unnecessary in any context.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That comma in the second one is unnecessary in any context.



what about 

She is "hurt", wordshere


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 25, 2014)

CR33P said:


> what about
> 
> She is "hurt", wordshere


That's fine. Hurt is an adjective so it needs to be in the same sentence as "she is", as it pertains to "she". The comma would break up the sentence, unless it's to add a note. As a dumb example of that "She is, by any means of the word, hurt."


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> I just looked at your thread and one of the reasons you might not be getting responses anymore is because it's over 2 weeks old and has 5 pages of replies, older threads that look like people have already posted in them a lot tend to get less attention in general. The Train Station forum is pretty slow overall as it is, if you want to catalogue you'd probably get more help in the Re-Tail forum, especially if you offered to pay bells. (I don't know if you are already, I didn't actually look in your other thread). Most people will let you catalogue for free even if you offer to compensate their time.





Ayaya said:


> I've seen threads that got bumped plenty of times but got no response. Be patient and maybe try to approach people with the items you wanted, asking if you can catalogue them or something. Waiting for people to offer usually work less, especially if you don't offer something worthwhile to them.



Thank you guys for helping me out. TBT users are the best. I no longer feel ignored on this site.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 25, 2014)

I got dumped.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 25, 2014)

Middle English can kiss my ass.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I got dumped.



im so  sorry, if you need someone to talk to i would gladly listen my dear.

--

i watched dark shadows and now im crying and emotional about everything and oh god///////////////////


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sleepy...
but I can't sleep.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'm so sleepy...
> but I can't sleep.



THINK OF HISTORY ITS BORING


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> THINK OF HISTORY ITS BORING


well if you say so.
i think it might be working but lets hope i can easily sleep tonight.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> well if you say so.
> i think it might be working but lets hope i can easily sleep tonight.



I hope for you too <3


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im so  sorry, if you need someone to talk to i would gladly listen my dear.
> 
> --
> 
> i watched dark shadows and now im crying and emotional about everything and oh god///////////////////



Thank you very much. :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Thank you very much. :/



I know the feeling of a break up, dated 8 guys and they all cheated on me. If you need to talk I got an open inbox


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

PEOPLE MISUNGING THE WORD SLUT


----------



## Beachland (Oct 26, 2014)

I ate too much today :/ Whenever I have one of these days I feel like I'll wake up the next morning having gained ten pounds.

Also I've been having a LOT of trouble falling asleep, I lay there for hours before I can sleep, and then it's really hard for me to get up before noon. I wish I could just fall asleep at 11 and wake up at 8 like a normal person.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

Stress. Even if school's over for me here, I still have 2 major exams left until I get to have a break. I know I failed at least 3 exams so far and I'm really disappointed in myself.

I've also gained weight and my formal (valete/prom) dress is getting tight :/ It's from the stress eating.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 26, 2014)

Erik won't put his house where I want him to put it. I didn't think plot resetting for him would be this hard. *sigh*
Honestly, the worst part about getting your dreamie is plot resetting. I don't even plot reset for a specific spot, I just plot reset for a specific location(which is fairly spacious) and he refuses.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2014)

I lost all my dreamies but Pheobe, Dizzy, and Rosie


----------



## monsemania (Oct 26, 2014)

I really love my town layout, I reset a while ago, but I HATE my characters eyes. I'm thinking just making her Audrey Hepburn from Breakfast at Tiffany's with glasses so she looks classy, and also like one of my idols.  

Also the fact that one of my teachers is really stressing me with the school play, ugh... I still don't know the cast list!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

that awkward feeling when you dont remember people and feel bad asking who they are 

ECT is kicking my ass man


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Erik won't put his house where I want him to put it. I didn't think plot resetting for him would be this hard. *sigh*
> Honestly, the worst part about getting your dreamie is plot resetting. I don't even plot reset for a specific spot, I just plot reset for a specific location(which is fairly spacious) and he refuses.



I feel you. I think plot-resetting in general is a pain. That's why I fear of villagers moving, because I know someone is going to move in and I have to plot-reset. Nowadays, 90% of the time when I'm playing NL, it's usually plot-resetting..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> that awkward feeling when you dont remember people and feel bad asking who they are



This is me every time my mom is talking about people in our family and asks me if I remember them.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 26, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel you. I think plot-resetting in general is a pain. That's why I fear of villagers moving, because I know someone is going to move in and I have to plot-reset. Nowadays, 90% of the time when I'm playing NL, it's usually plot-resetting..



Yeah, it takes the fun out of the game for me to be honest. Which is why I don't plot reset for specific spots, I just plot reset so they don't plop their houses where I *don't* want them xD. It's still a boring process, and I hate it >.<"


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Yeah, it takes the fun out of the game for me to be honest. Which is why I don't plot reset for specific spots, I just plot reset so they don't plop their houses where I *don't* want them xD. It's still a boring process, and I hate it >.<"



Yeah, I've had times (like right now) where it took me so long to plot-reset that I ended up stop playing nl for a while. XD I'm just so bored of it so I'm going to continue when I'm motivated enough to do it again.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 26, 2014)

daylight saving 

blarghh


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> daylight saving
> 
> blarghh



Isn't that next week...? (Unless you're somewhere outside of North America.) Here in NA, our daylight savings time is set to change on November 2nd.

Anyway, as for what's bother me... I'm currently having difficulty sleeping. And I'm not entirely sure why. I had some water, I've been mellowing down, but I still feel oddly tense. I might do some simple exercises and a forehead pressure point massage and see if that helps.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm procrastinating..
I should be cleaning my room


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> daylight saving
> 
> blarghh



Oh god. I hate it. It doesn't occur where I live but I hate having to get used to some tv shows coming on later/earlier when ever Daylight Savings begin/end.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 26, 2014)

wait  when is daylight savings omg omg
im freaking out pls no


----------



## Leela (Oct 26, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Absolutely no one on this forum understands sarcasm.



I think sarcasm has a lot to do with tone of voice, so it's hard to pick up on when reading text. Which is a shame. I love sarcasm.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I think sarcasm has a lot to do with tone of voice, so it's hard to pick up on when reading text. Which is a shame. I love sarcasm.



Not really, the difficulty online comes from not knowing if someone is saying something because they're being sarcastic, or simply because they are a dumbass.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 26, 2014)

The fact I have to do all the homework in a group project, and I only have 1 hour to do it bcus busy


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

My friend won't break up with her extremely abusive boyfriend.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 26, 2014)

Power crisis in our country next year


----------



## Brackets (Oct 26, 2014)

Can't find the motivation to study


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 26, 2014)

My boyfriends house is being repocessed... And I feel absolutely useless because I'm 12k miles away... ;-;


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 26, 2014)

My internet is being annoyingly slow.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

Yay, I can't sleep. 

I'm starting to get tired, but not anymore since I just made food. Stupid me.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 26, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> My internet is being annoyingly slow.



Haha relatable, we have perhaps one of the worst internet in the world.

Anyways, our country is also going to have an energy crisis next year and the local government is doing nothing, but 'sling mud' on each other to destroy each other's credibility in the next elections.


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 26, 2014)

I have no idea what to write for my reflection, and everyone I know have finished it already. I don't have any good memories about Senior English or any advice for the seniors next year. I am a bad role model what do you expect from me


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 26, 2014)

>forgot textbook
>project due day I get back
>have to pay out of pocket for iOS version
>can't remember my security questions
>thanks a lot Apple


----------



## Brackets (Oct 26, 2014)

this guy really likes me but I like a different guy
such is life


----------



## Wish (Oct 26, 2014)

tfw you can't blow your bf


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish said:


> tfw you can't blow your bf



tru tho, and having jaw problems makes it even worse man

still really upset that ive lost my 5th AC copy. too scared to look for it because im scared ill not find it and then be even more upset. oh god.
i also have _way too much_ to do today. or every day because i PROCRASTINATE HFNDLDSFGSD
pls give me more days off so i can try to get stuff done


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 26, 2014)

My wireless adapter keeps disconnecting itself from the router so I'm having to constantly switch between my desktop & my phone to use the internet.


----------



## Wish (Oct 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> tru tho, and having jaw problems makes it even worse man



I am so frustrated like I'm eating this banana and Im like how dare you be a GOD DAMN BANANA


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Never mind.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish said:


> I am so frustrated like I'm eating this banana and Im like how dare you be a GOD DAMN BANANA



LMFAO I FEEL U MAN /patpat
they say good things come to those who wait


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 26, 2014)

Where do i start:
Age Discrimanation
Some People on here
The fact that i made a stupid mistake and the person wont let me put it right.

Lit feel like leaving rn


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2014)

this finals paper so boring ugh but at least it's going according to my schedule...


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 26, 2014)

Ten villagers and every single one of them refuses to ping me.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 26, 2014)

my room is so freaking cold but we're all cheapskate students so we're putting off turning the heating on


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



Sometimes I just feel like leaving and never coming back.

This site makes my depression worse most the time...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

THE RP CHAT ISN'T WORKING


----------



## starlark (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: not directed at anyone on this site



oh ffs girl you DON'T HAVE DEPRESSION IT'S *HORMONES*
if you had such a caring mother like you say you do and you legit have depression she'd get you some goddamn meds or at least take you off to a doctor
kid it's not cool to have depression and if you wanna flaunt it around like a trophy I don't wanna be the one to say this but FFS people exploiting their so called symptoms really gets me
even more so since I do it myself and I should be the only rich ***** that is allowed to do it [/sarcasm]


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

MONDAY. NO. NO. NO.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: just me ranting fdsafhdsjg



Hyogo: Frag...
Hyogo: I'm not anypoint sad anymore, I'm ****ing furious.
Fragancia: What's up?
Hyogo: Well, hearing some news regarding my mother's time at the hospital
Hyogo: oooh boy...
Hyogo: Well.
Hyogo: You could say...
Hyogo: the hospital killed my mother.
Fragancia: malpractice...?
Hyogo: The hospital she was sent to doesn't have any brain surgeons.
Hyogo: so they didn't even think about sending her to another hospital to get her treated
Hyogo: they just thought shoving pain killers into her system would've fixed her.
Hyogo: They barely took care of her.
Hyogo: My ****ing dad did most the work.
Hyogo: changing things she needed to be changed.
Hyogo: They didn't even think, they didn't even consider another hospital.
Hyogo: They even KNEW she had a Brain Hemorrhage.
Hyogo: but no
Hyogo: didn't even send her to a hospital that's 10 MINUTES ****ING AWAY FROM THE CURRENT.
Hyogo: She could've been saved
Hyogo: She could've been alright, I just hate their ****ing ignorance.
Hyogo: But I see no reason to rage about it.
Hyogo: I'm furious.
Hyogo: but I won't take it out upon the hospital.


TL;DR, Hospital was the one who really killed my Mother.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 26, 2014)

zero motivation to do anything right now


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 26, 2014)

Ahri said:


> zero motivation to do anything right now



I know dem feels.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Spoiler: just me ranting fdsafhdsjg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't blame you if you sued.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

Ahri said:


> zero motivation to do anything right now



me on every time



Hyogo said:


> Spoiler: just me ranting fdsafhdsjg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you get a good lawyer you can sue.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

the sky is as glum as my soul


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

i dont know whether or not to switch servers on my hunter
the fact that people feel the need to bump their threads when theyre still on the first damn page
the fact that i complain here way too much


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm always kind of sad and unsure of myself on Sundays, and I can't tell if it's because I'm just tired from the competition each Saturday, or if I just have too much time alone with my thoughts. Maybe things will be better once marching band is over.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm always kind of sad and unsure of myself on Sundays, and I can't tell if it's because I'm just tired from the competition each Saturday, or if I just have too much time alone with my thoughts. Maybe things will be better once marching band is over.


Whatever the reason is, I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm always kind of sad and unsure of myself on Sundays, and I can't tell if it's because I'm just tired from the competition each Saturday, or if I just have too much time alone with my thoughts. Maybe things will be better once marching band is over.



Dude I used to feel the same way! Sundays used to make me so depressed, that I dreaded them. But now they're just meh i guess I'll catch up on my homework. But they do have strange feeling to me still.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Whatever the reason is, I hope you'll feel better.



Thanks. Based on the pattern I've been noticing, I probably will tomorrow. 



Nuclear Bingo said:


> Dude I used to feel the same way! Sundays used to make me so depressed, that I dreaded them. But now they're just meh i guess I'll catch up on my homework. But they do have strange feeling to me still.



Yeah, I don't know what's up. I've been sitting here trying to do calc homework, and I just feel so weird that I can't. I'd really like to just say "screw it" and take a day off, but I can't really afford to do that with this class. Besides, I'm already behind in homework as it is, since our teacher didn't tell us any of the homework in class or post it on his website.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

i also very much dislike sundays... i seem to get depressed every single sunday these days, and i'm not sure why that is. i mean, i get depressed on other days as well, but sundays just seem to be consistent with it, and it's usually way worse on sundays as well.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm always kind of sad and unsure of myself on Sundays, and I can't tell if it's because I'm just tired from the competition each Saturday, or if I just have too much time alone with my thoughts. Maybe things will be better once marching band is over.



im really feelin you today, man. holy **** i am just feelin so awful lmfao rip,,
i hope you feel better qvq


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

there's something about tonight that's making me feel sad. i think that i might've thought too much about something tonight.
usually surfing the forums can mend it but today, i'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> i also very much dislike sundays... i seem to get depressed every single sunday these days, and i'm not sure why that is. i mean, i get depressed on other days as well, but sundays just seem to be consistent with it, and it's usually way worse on sundays as well.





Shirohibiki said:


> im really feelin you today, man. holy **** i am just feelin so awful lmfao rip,,
> i hope you feel better qvq



I guess Sunday just isn't anybody's day.  I hope you guys feel better soon too! Maybe we should all go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Caius (Oct 26, 2014)

Wish said:


> tfw you can't blow your bf



Posts like these are inappropriate. Refrain from this kind of thing in the future.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I wouldn't blame you if you sued.





Shirohibiki said:


> if you get a good lawyer you can sue.


Yeah, we're possibly planning to issue a lawsuit/sue the hospital for that very reason, finding a great lawyer is the tough part, it'd actually really help for paying off things we need to finish paying off (Her funeral, the mortgage so we can sell the house in a few years) etc.

Dunno how things will turn out but here's hoping all goes well.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah, we're possibly planning to issue a lawsuit/sue the hospital for that very reason, finding a great lawyer is the tough part, it'd actually really help for paying off things we need to finish paying off (Her funeral, the mortgage so we can sell the house in a few years) etc.
> 
> Dunno how things will turn out but here's hoping all goes well.


Dang, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this pain. I hope that you get justice for your mother.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 26, 2014)

i hope i didnt throw away those crafts i made with my grandma back in winter 2009-2010.

they mean a lot to me  and ive never been able to find them..


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Dang, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this pain. I hope that you get justice for your mother.


Appreciated, I feel like I've taken the loss more well than I expected, It's really sad to know she's gone and everything but I haven't been crying at any point since Saturday night because of all the likes I got on my facebook post on my Mother's wall (saying R.I.P and junk)

Today I feel so much better, still sad and finding it hard to eat but I'm so much better compared to when she was suffering.


----------



## N64dude (Oct 26, 2014)

Too much stress about homework


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Im really sore because I had like 3 parties this weekend and we ran around and danced for 3 hours straight AT LEAST at them all.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 26, 2014)

i feel so alone and it sucks


----------



## radical6 (Oct 26, 2014)

you know if youre gonna send anonymous opinions about me and saying youre scared to piss me off you could at least try a bit better to cover yourself up so it isnt painfully obvious who sent it


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2014)

My little adoptable pets are getting ignored


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I guess Sunday just isn't anybody's day.  I hope you guys feel better soon too! Maybe we should all go to bed early tonight.



thank you! i'm actually not too too bad right now, which kind of surprises me. hopefully you start feeling better tomorrow. (>^_^)> i'd love to go to bed early but i have newborn puppies plus my dog to watch over heh.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 26, 2014)

I got space for Fuschia, but she won't plot reset anywhere close to where I want her.

It's just the same stupid spot in front of Jacques' house. No, Fuschia, you can't stick yourself two inches away from someone else's front door. Somewhere close to Skye is all I ask.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I got space for Fuschia, but she won't plot reset anywhere close to where I want her.
> 
> It's just the same stupid spot in front of Jacques' house. No, Fuschia, you can't stick yourself two inches away from someone else's front door. Somewhere close to Skye is all I ask.



Jeez, plot-resetting is the worst. I feel your pain.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 26, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Jeez, plot-resetting is the worst. I feel your pain.



Ha thanks. I finally settled for a semi-decent location. I may regret it later, but for now I believe I can make it work.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

My parents were too tied up in church today to take me to the hospital and my dad told me to suck it up and get back work even though I was completely nonfunctional and was in need of medical attention, thanks to hitting my pain limit from fibromyalgia. My boyfriend had to take time off from work to take me to the hospital and when the ER suggested that I saw my doctor within the next week to discuss test results, my dad said he was busy every single day this week, and I'll feel horrible if I have to ask my boyfriend again. He didn't seem very happy, but I think he was more upset about the fact that my parents literally care more about the Bible than their own daughter.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 27, 2014)

To scared to sleep. My mom and I watched all the Paranormal Activity movies today. No idea why, but we did.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

My threads are like plague and get avoided, idk why


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Alyx said:


> My parents were too tied up in church today to take me to the hospital and my dad told me to suck it up and get back work even though I was completely nonfunctional and was in need of medical attention, thanks to hitting my pain limit from fibromyalgia. My boyfriend had to take time off from work to take me to the hospital and when the ER suggested that I saw my doctor within the next week to discuss test results, my dad said he was busy every single day this week, and I'll feel horrible if I have to ask my boyfriend again. He didn't seem very happy, but I think he was more upset about the fact that my parents literally care more about the Bible than their own daughter.



oh my god im so sorry, i really hope you feel better!! ;_; good luck with everything!!


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

Alyx said:


> My parents were too tied up in church today to take me to the hospital and my dad told me to suck it up and get back work even though I was completely nonfunctional and was in need of medical attention, thanks to hitting my pain limit from fibromyalgia. My boyfriend had to take time off from work to take me to the hospital and when the ER suggested that I saw my doctor within the next week to discuss test results, my dad said he was busy every single day this week, and I'll feel horrible if I have to ask my boyfriend again. He didn't seem very happy, but I think he was more upset about the fact that my parents literally care more about the Bible than their own daughter.



oh gosh, i am really sorry to hear that... it's ridiculous that your father is like that, especially considering he is obviously pretty religious, you think caring for his own daughter would apply more there, but i suppose not. :/ please feel better! i know what it's like to have parents neglect you when it comes to your health, and it's not fun.


----------



## starlark (Oct 27, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My threads are like plague and get avoided, idk why



yes, I know this so much


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> yes, I know this so much



it is sucky.... :/ and I missed restock for the bajillionth time


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 27, 2014)

The fact that being officially single feels odd but getting a job at google feels great and i'm nervous.

tfw too many feels.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 27, 2014)

now I have unexpected homework given tk me during my half term to do fo today. surely this is not allowed


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> The fact that being officially single feels odd but getting a job at google feels great and i'm nervous.
> 
> tfw too many feels.



Yay being single~ And congrats on the job


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 27, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Yay being single~ And congrats on the job



thanks cadbberry


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> thanks cadbberry



yeah man~


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so sick and tired of all these commercials they're showing of the candidates bashing each other through commercials. I can't wait until the Election is finally over.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

butterflies and heart palpitations hurt


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 27, 2014)

2 weeks is not enough to travel for a vacation :c


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 27, 2014)

clocks went back, now its dark before 5pm


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

A group of kids was teasing a girl sitting by herself so I told them in some other words to screw off, and now they won't leave me alone. :/


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Idk
I feel really sick. I went back to my doctor and he said the antibiotics the doctor I saw while my regular gp was on holiday didn't work. 2 lots of antibiotics and my sinus infection is worse. 
The new antibiotics make me nauseated, dizzy and shaky. I woke feeling better. Took another and mega stomach pain. Ugh. 

Super nervous about my job interview tomorrow.

 I'm over these collectibles.. Eh I'll be back once this restock bs and all the greedy people have backed off.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 27, 2014)

was sitting with a whole bunch of other medical students today, and one of the guys who I've slept with was making it really awkward and trying to make it really obvious that I'd slept with another guy, who was also at our table. Argh. I really didn't want everyone to know.
Right, that's it, no more medcest for me! It's just too awkward seeing them at work the next day


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 27, 2014)

Annachie said:


> was sitting with a whole bunch of other medical students today, and one of the guys who I've slept with was making it really awkward and trying to make it really obvious that I'd slept with another guy, who was also at our table. Argh. I really didn't want everyone to know.
> Right, that's it, no more medcest for me! It's just too awkward seeing them at work the next day



That is awfully awkward


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

I lost Mitzi from Mew... Wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

That I can't sleep well. ****ing whatever it is.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

I am home sick AGAIN.... keep getting a vomity feeling and migraines


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a lot that's bothering me, but the main thing is the cheaters on this website. Someone was doing a givaway and this user was trying to cheat and find out the answer. It breaks my heart when these people do this, and it's extremly rude. I'm not gonna mention names or anything, but most of you probably know what I'm talking about ._.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am home sick AGAIN.... keep getting a vomity feeling and migraines


Feel better soon.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Feel better soon.



Thank you :3


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: stupid relationship problems just a warning



Okay hi?? Uhm, I've never really been in a relationship before because I can never really maintain one and I don't really like a lot of people that much in that way. Anyways, I'm in a relationship with my best friend that I've known for 7 years, and she's literally one of the best things that's happened to me because lately I've been pretty donked with PTSD and my grandmami has been in the hospital for about 4 months now. So, school started up a while ago and I met this other kid, we'll just call him Luke, I guess. He's really cool and all, but lately I've been feeling really nervous around him and I imagined us being in a relationship in class and I felt kind of happy about it. But now I feel disgusted with myself because I shouldn't have those feelings except I do and It's making me feel like a pig omg and I feel like I have this weirdo crush on him because i'm ****ing stupid and It's disgusting

I'm sorry about the horrible stupid problems I've had and for you clicking this because you pretty much just wasted your time :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

That I probably won't be able to get two games famitsu dx packs i really want because some people are such asshats.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 27, 2014)

So I'm pretty much ****ed in all respects.

My car started listing hard to the left yesterday. Didn't seem like alignment, seemed like the wheel was seriously jacked up. I had to drive with the wheel at like a 90 degree angle to drive straight. Lots of grinding and squeaking when turning, just severely messed up. Took it to the garage this morning only to find out the subframe is so rotted it completely broke, so my wheel is like hanging out further than it should and everything is pretty precarious under there. Great! Since that's a big job that will probably cost me $700-800, it's not even worth it. My car is a piece of crap, and the rest of the rotten frame will only follow suit. It's safetied for another year and my mechanic told me if I do fix it, that'll probably be the end of it's life anyways. 

Neither of my parents have vechicles. I have nobody I can borrow a car from. I just took another job a few days ago so I'm now working seven days a week until Christmas with no way to get to work. My dad's downstairs tenant dropped me off at work today and is going to pick me up tonight. But Wednesdays and Thursdays I don't get off work until 12 or 1am. I can't exactly get a friend to pick me up. I've been staying at my Dads so that I can get a ride to work, but I can't get home. And I have dogs boarding all week, so the job has now shifted to my mother. Which is fine but now I'm out another $200 this week, and that's not exactly helping the situation.

I've been looking at cars online but I haven't found much. I'm extremely picky so I hate that I'm basically going to have to drop a couple grand on a car I don't even like just because of the time situation. I'm thinking maybe I could find a rental to tide me over but I'm not sure if that's feasible. 

I just want to crawl in a hole right now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

My school is so strict i can't wait to leave


----------



## Aradai (Oct 27, 2014)

school.
just....school.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 27, 2014)

This academic year I was meant to be organised and motivated but clearly not. sigh.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 27, 2014)

still remembering how i got dumped n it sucks lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish I could go back to the times where I was young and never worried about my future. 
It's such a stressful thing to think about at this point in my life.


----------



## starlark (Oct 27, 2014)

Went to a gathering, got drunk on watermelon/lemon and lime fizz and maybe a latte, and now I don't wanna go to sleep


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

back from the doctors and their advice was stupid


----------



## Beary (Oct 27, 2014)

What people say


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: another stupid problem



oi


----------



## Caleb (Oct 27, 2014)

The whore ex continues to chip away at my sanity.  Really the only thing bothering me.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> What people say


 I hope everything's okay.

That's probably a stupid thing to say. But I hope everything will be okay, at least.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 27, 2014)

My fake friends. Anime and roleplaying are my escape *peace sign*


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> My fake friends. Anime and roleplaying are my escape *peace sign*



You and me both


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 27, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> You and me both




Glad to see I'm not the only one with "friends" who spread rumors about u.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one with "friends" who spread rumors about u.



Yup~ All the time


----------



## cinny (Oct 27, 2014)

this sore throat


----------



## CR33P (Oct 27, 2014)

my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

god i want to change my religion


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 27, 2014)

Somebody brought chocolate chips to school today and I ate way too damn many. I feel like I'm going to puke.

~

Earlier this morning, my friends tried to convince me to dye my hair, but due to my skin tone there's not many colors to work with. And... I just don't see the point in dying my hair a marginally lighter shade when I'm just fine with it as it is, which seems to be either mousy brown or golden brown depending on how I look at it.

And apparently you're supposed to coordinate the color according to season?? I don't understand beauty. I guess that makes me kind of plain?... I didn't mean to digress so much but that's the real problem here. I like being feminine and everything but makeup and hair and fashion, it all just eludes me. It's kind of embarrassing when I'm expected to know all these things but I don't.

(No judgement on those who dye their hair, of course. But it just seems so pointless, for me.)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Tomorrow's Tuesday, my least favorite time of the week because of my schedule.


----------



## asuka (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler



i feel so emotionless and empty and i want to disappear so i can never burden anyone again


----------



## CR33P (Oct 27, 2014)

asuka said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like an so emotionless and empty and i want to disappear so i can never burden anyone again



take me with you


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 27, 2014)

The fact that my father is a single parent that has no job whatsoever and has 4 children to take care of, yet still insists on buying 4 packs of cigarettes and bottles of liquor when he goes to the store without buying any food, or anything important in that matter. I wish I could've been an ******* and tell him that he was disgusting when I moved out, but I decided to be polite. What a terrible, stupid mistake. 

Ah - yes, yes. Successful man he is.


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 28, 2014)

*Driving..*

I'm going for my driving test on Friday and I'm so nervous! ;-; I failed the first time because I got a 'fail item' (in the NSW Australian test) and even if you drive perfectly, if you get even one fail item, it's an automatic fail. The testing officer scared me at a stop-sign merging onto the highway, he screamed at me not to go and I panicked. There was a lot of time to turn because there was a car around 200 meters away, but he panicked and thought I was pulling out in front of someone.

Now I'm nervous to get him as a testing officer again because he's so quiet and awkward and scared. I've been driving for such a long time and I'm so confident otherwise in the car. I've been to bajillions of legitimate driving lessons and sometimes I wish the driving instructors in the paid lessons could be the testing officers.

*DRIVING TESTS SUCK.*


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 28, 2014)

Gut feeling says one thing, my heart says another. I don't know which one to listen to.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 28, 2014)

I HZVE EBOLA IM C RYG


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 28, 2014)

When people tell me their situations and then i offer advice or ask them why they do something a certain way. They always have a reason or an excuse and that grinds my gears. 

So I hardly show interest because I'm genuinely trying to help them and they always have an excuse or a reason. I mean if you're trying to make things harder for yourself. Go ahead. It's not really my problem. 

Ugj sometimes people just irritate me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I HZVE EBOLA IM C RYG




It's okay. I am here.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 28, 2014)

So many people are so filled with ****.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Stomach pain :/


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I think my boyfriend may be a control freak. He never lets me choose what to watch and seems to get upset if I fall asleep when we're watching something I'm not interested in, yet when I choose what we watch, he goes on his phone.



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I HZVE EBOLA IM C RYG



Oh no, are you alright? :c


----------



## Deer (Oct 28, 2014)

I've felt a bit sick since Sunday night, I really hope I'm not coming down with anything. 

Also dumb reason but I had two chances to get Diana yesterday, one didn't work out because I wouldn't be around when the auction ended and I lost out on the second chance because the person wouldn't hold her for one hour until I got home from work, even though I offered more to make up for it. ;u;
Idk I'm just frustrated.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I have another sore throat, for the second time in 2 months. Immune system, what are you even doing? ):


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm suddenly feeling down and unmotivated and I don't know why....

I'll stare at my sig for a moment to make me feel a little better.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

My mind keeps going back to those test results... I'm supposed to see my doctor but I don't have the time.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 28, 2014)

That I don't have a ticket for the club on halloween waaaaah #firstworldproblems

Also I hate how many of my patients call me 'sweetie' or 'darling'. Like, I know I am small and look young but I'm trying to examine you here, not be patronised..


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

Getting complained at almost daily about the pool temperature being either too warm or too cold.

(Even if I could adjust it, it would take about 4-5 hours to tell the temperature difference)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 28, 2014)

~

I don't think I post anything in here that doesn't have to do with my boyfriend, and I'm sorry.  I do love him he just bothers the living heck out of me.  Which is actually good for me.  But, here we go again.

So, normally he calls me before he sleeps.  I ask him to because I don't get a whole lot of time with him anymore.  And he usually calls.  And he tells me I'm cute but I should stop reminding him to call, because he always does.  This is not true.  In fact, he often forgets.  So he didn't last night.  And I am bothered.  And it really isn't a big deal, I just...when I'm bothered like this, I sit at work and stew in it.  He's asleep right now, so I can't like...talk to him or anything.  I just get to sit here and stew in the fact that he didn't call.  And really, it isn't a big deal.  I'm just...too emotional.

I wish I could sleep and only awaken every 7 years to be emotional, and then go back to sleep.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

really tired and i have the kind of butterflies where you feel sick


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> really tired and i have the kind of butterflies where you feel sick



I had migranes yesterday, I know how it feels


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 28, 2014)

It has been 2 months and Club LOL refuses to build. It's pissing me right off.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

jealous because my ex who recently dumped me is already talking to another girl

but i have friends that make me happy so i know this is worth it. i was always wishing for happiness and not being lonely.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> jealous because my ex who recently dumped me is already talking to another girl
> 
> but i have friends that make me happy so i know this is worth it. i was always wishing for happiness and not being lonely.



God, most boys are such a-holes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

I still feel sad and unmotivated, I tried to get myself sick last night so I didn't have to go to school today.

Also, I hate when I go to school and one of the teachers is by the entrance greeting everyone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

i have ECT tomorrow and i simply just dont want to anymore. so tired of it. i really hope this is my last weekly one. i really do.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> jealous because my ex who recently dumped me is already talking to another girl
> 
> but i have friends that make me happy so i know this is worth it. i was always wishing for happiness and not being lonely.


It's only part of him trying to move on from the relationship. Keeping an eye on him and what he's doing is only going to make you go insane, and you won't be able to let go that way. So as harsh as it may sound, just stop paying attention to him. You have your own life to live, and wallowing in self-pity because he's already moving on will just get you stuck. The only actions that show you have value are your own, not those of others, so seeking validation in his actions is wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rignelda said:


> God, most boys are such a-holes.


That's some hardcore generalizing you're doing there. Girls very much do the same thing, and a lot of guys will also end up in the situation Ahri is in. No one gender can be blamed for it, since it's simply human nature.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> God, most boys are such a-holes.



I can agree with that. It takes a lot and I mean *A LOT* of looking around for one who is actually a decent human being.

(not sayng all guys are like that, and that girls arent excluded from this statement)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

well my mood has utterly tanked and i have no idea why and id love to just crawl in bed and never come out
im still happy about getting my male mulberry/emerald/leaf dragon but otherwise i feel like total ****, wish i could pick apart my brain to find out why


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

can you please not say you want my villager then get it from someone else straight after and leave me waiting for 2 days please and thank you


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 28, 2014)

On strong antibiotics 

Stomach is like NOPE

pain and nausea sucks peanuts,


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That's some hardcore generalizing you're doing there. Girls very much do the same thing, and a lot of guys will also end up in the situation Ahri is in. No one gender can be blamed for it, since it's simply human nature.



I know, but that's how I feel personally. I didn't say all boys are a-holes on that matter or that girls don't do it either. Just personal expierence. And I absolutely not agree with you on that it's human nature. Not everyone is like that, thank god.



HeyPatience said:


> I can agree with that. It takes a lot and I mean *A LOT* of looking around for one who is actually a decent human being.
> 
> (not sayng all guys are like that, and that girls arent excluded from this statement)



It does. Just basically means you don't give a **** if you've recently broken up with someone, imo. And true, not all guys are like that.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 28, 2014)

Also I hate when people act nice to you and try to befriend you to get something out of you

I'm not bloody stupid mate


----------



## Beary (Oct 28, 2014)

WHY DO I STILL LIKE HIMMMM
He's rejected me so many times ;//;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

My BFF is dating a butt but he is only nice around her


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Im so confused right now D:


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Also I hate when people act nice to you and try to befriend you to get something out of you
> 
> I'm not bloody stupid mate



lmao ikr. It's so transparent when ppl are doing that, too.. like I see you, bro.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Also I hate when people act nice to you and try to befriend you to get something out of you
> 
> I'm not bloody stupid mate



This times a thousand. I did fall for it a few times in the past, but I'd like to think I'm not quite as gullible anymore.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 28, 2014)

my ex is chatting **** about me, and it's especially annoying as most of his friends are on my course at uni so i see them every day


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my ex is chatting **** about me, and it's especially annoying as most of his friends are on my course at uni so i see them every day



well dont you sleep with a lot of people and his friends


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

this week is not even over but I can tell its gonna suck


----------



## Eldin (Oct 28, 2014)

I wish I didn't get upset over stupid ****. 

Somebody had the upstairs booked at work and I moved it to the next week (at their request, obviously), and changed it on the calendar. Which is all I thought I had to do - if it's on the calendar my boss will see it, you know? So she calls me and tells me to put this fundraiser on the same date. I told her something was scheduled, and she was like oh you never told me. Well, I didn't know I had to, that's why I marked it on the calendar, so before they planned something else I assumed they'd check the damn date. Well no, they didn't, and they already put signs up so it's on that day. She was like oh it's no problem I'll just tell the other people and they'll push it back. Which they did, it was just like a two hour meeting and they only had to push it back a few hours.

And it was absolutely no big deal at all and my boss didn't even really give a ****, she wasn't mad or anything. Nobody else cared, it worked out fine. But I still just wanted to cry afterwards. I always feel like this any time I do anything wrong, no matter how small, and 9 times out of 10 I will ****ing cry even though it's the most minor thing.

I just can't help it, idk what's wrong with me. I just hate when I mess up and I hate when people are mad at me, but it's like I just feel so terrible even when nobody's mad and it's no big deal.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 28, 2014)

Even though I know my dad hates me it still stings.

I don't know why I still care.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2014)

Someone told a mother joke towards me so I say my mother is dead and they burst into laughter.

smh.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> well dont you sleep with a lot of people and his friends



umm...? i've slept with 5 people in my life, not exactly a big number, at least not compared to most people i know. 
i slept with one of his friends and never did it again because he got upset over it

and anyway thats not what he was chatting about, he was saying that i'm psycho


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Someone told a mother joke towards me so I say my mother is dead and they burst into laughter.
> 
> smh.



dear Jesus ****ing Christ did this person know you? If they didn't know what you'd been through, fair enough even though that's still incredibly rude, but if they did know I hope they get some form of sawlike torture done to them

On a more selfish note, I'm convinced my boyfriend has gone missing. I haven't spoken to him for almost a week, nor have any of my friends seen him and he hasn't told me anything about going on holiday.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

Annachie said:


> umm...? i've slept with 5 people in my life, not exactly a big number, at least not compared to most people i know.
> i slept with one of his friends and never did it again because he got upset over it
> 
> and anyway thats not what he was chatting about, he was saying that i'm psycho



well idk i just see you come here a lot and talk about sleeping with people and his friend, so i thought thats what it was.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

i ended up waking up late so i haven't gotten anything done, bleh.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Someone told a mother joke towards me so I say my mother is dead and they burst into laughter.
> 
> smh.



I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 28, 2014)

Ahri said:


> well idk i just see you come here a lot and talk about sleeping with people and his friend, so i thought thats what it was.



wow u shudnt be so judgemental


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

A friend just told me I should keep cosplaying men because my chest is flat. Not even as a joke.

I know she didn't really mean any real harm, but it seemed like a tactless comment to me. There are female characters that don't have big chests. And I'd rather try some female cosplays if given the chance instead of cross-playing again. I don't care if my front is 'easy to bind' or not. I don't think that should make a huge difference in what I cosplay.

I dunno. Sometimes I feel like people make too big of a deal out of what size a woman's chest is.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 28, 2014)

I feel like my life is too food-centric. I like getting up in the morning because I get to eat breakfast, and then I'm just waiting until lunch, and after dinner I feel sad that I can't eat again until morning. I have hobbies and things to do but none of them distract me enough to keep from thinking about eating.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I dunno. Sometimes I feel like people make *too big* of a deal out of what size a woman's chest is.



aha i see wat u did there


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> aha i see wat u did there



Lmao. And that wasn't even intentional.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> dear Jesus ****ing Christ did this person know you? If they didn't know what you'd been through, fair enough even though that's still incredibly rude, but if they did know I hope they get some form of sawlike torture done to them


( ͠? ͜  ͡?) I'm not like emotionally killed about the joke but I don't believe they were fully aware my mother passed away n' stuff.
I generally don't like the person who said it anyways so I have the reason to permanently block them now!


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> A friend just told me I should keep cosplaying men because my chest is flat. Not even as a joke.
> 
> I know she didn't really mean any real harm, but it seemed like a tactless comment to me. There are female characters that don't have big chests. And I'd rather try some female cosplays if given the chance instead of cross-playing again. I don't care if my front is 'easy to bind' or not. I don't think that should make a huge difference in what I cosplay.
> 
> I dunno. Sometimes I feel like people make too big of a deal out of what size a woman's chest is.



That's kind of a ****ty friend IMO. I feel you. On Sunday, I was wearing a black velvet sort of dungarees thing (I don't want to say play suit, that word is disgraceful) to a religious convention and the shorts were down to my knees, I was wearing tights and I was wearing an oversized cardigan too. I was dressed more informally because I've chosen to back out of the religion but I still observe it.
It looked formal enough and totally passed the dress code rules, lots of the ladies there complimented me on it but my "friend" told me I looked really disrespectful and rude not wearing a dress.
She said it all snarky like as well, and she was smiling, and none of my friends stopped her.
I mean, this religion has already got a lot of bad attention in general society, and I didn't want to be one to say it, but there is no way I can actually observe a religion that prides itself on friendly members when a large majority of them are complete arseholes.
(I say a large majority because it's not just her, half the flipping congregation is like that)
(It's not the first time she's done something like this...many, many times...)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 28, 2014)

Pretty sure my ex-friend is talking **** about me to my crush, and my crush believes her even though the two of us have been friends longer because she has a crush on this other girl. Now my crush is ignoring me and I'm just. So done with both of them. If they want to be petty like that, whatever. It's not worth crushing on somebody who ditched you, anyway.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> A friend just told me I should keep cosplaying men because my chest is flat. Not even as a joke.
> 
> I know she didn't really mean any real harm, but it seemed like a tactless comment to me. There are female characters that don't have big chests. And I'd rather try some female cosplays if given the chance instead of cross-playing again. I don't care if my front is 'easy to bind' or not. I don't think that should make a huge difference in what I cosplay.
> 
> I dunno. Sometimes I feel like people make too big of a deal out of what size a woman's chest is.



your chest size shouldn't matter when it comes to anything, let alone cosplaying. you cosplay because you enjoy it; not to please others. your 'friend' should be a better support if you're happy doing what you're doing.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

Spoiler: i post in this thread too much



i wonder if i SHOULD check myself back into the hospital. i dont have any suicidal thoughts atm, but i feel super hopeless and ive hit rock bottom for some reason and apparently my anxiety is up too and yet i have no idea why. all of this just sort of stewed since last week and got steadily worse. i dont... know what to do with myself. is the hospital a good idea? i dont know. i just dont know


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

People going into giveaway threads, but not reading the rules the OP has set in place =_=


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: i post in this thread too much
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if i SHOULD check myself back into the hospital. i dont have any suicidal thoughts atm, but i feel super hopeless and ive hit rock bottom for some reason and apparently my anxiety is up too and yet i have no idea why. all of this just sort of stewed since last week and got steadily worse. i dont... know what to do with myself. is the hospital a good idea? i dont know. i just dont know



Just take a deep breath, purrrrhaps find a therapist to talk it out with. If you feel like your reaching your tipping point do what you need to keep your self safe. or try talking it out with people around you, any little bit helps


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Just take a deep breath, purrrrhaps find a therapist to talk it out with. If you feel like your reaching your tipping point do what you need to keep your self safe. or try talking it out with people around you, any little bit helps



haha, well, i go to intensive outpatient therapy 3 times a week. which is why im not so sure. id probably have to go back up to 5 days again if i was put inpatient. just not sure what to do with myself, really. maybe tomorrow will be a little better. thank you though <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> haha, well, i go to intensive outpatient therapy 3 times a week. which is why im not so sure. id probably have to go back up to 5 days again if i was put inpatient. just not sure what to do with myself, really. maybe tomorrow will be a little better. thank you though <3



I wish to help, no friend should be hurting or confused. If you feel you need to be an inpatient do what you must. Just remember your TBT friends are all here for you, through the thick and thin, so you have our support <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I wish to help, no friend should be hurting or confused. If you feel you need to be an inpatient do what you must. Just remember your TBT friends are all here for you, through the thick and thin, so you have our support <3



thank you so much dear <3 thats very sweet of you. i really appreciate it ;v;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much dear <3 thats very sweet of you. i really appreciate it ;v;



of course, I am always here if you need to talk


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

I have one hour detention and I don't even know why. My school gives out detention for the most ridiculous reasons.


----------



## Improv (Oct 28, 2014)

my grandpa has been given one year to live.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Improv said:


> my grandpa has been given one year to live.



I'm so sorry <3


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2014)

A full mind. Espicially my BF's little sisters death.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 28, 2014)

parents are fighting again.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

my mother keeps being rude towards me tonight and i haven't even done anything :[



Improv said:


> my grandpa has been given one year to live.



i'm really sorry...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 29, 2014)

Trying to write a fanfic but everything I write out just doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Trying to write a fanfic but everything I write out just doesn't sound right at all.



I know the feeling


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm stressed because my grandfather had a heart attack the other day.  Not sure why I'm still stressed because he's fine now, at his home, and doing better then he was before the heart attack because he had surgery and now he'll have energy to do things. Gosh long sentence. But Yeah. :/ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> my grandpa has been given one year to live.


I'm so sorry that happened. My grandpa had a heart attack a couple days ago. Gladly for me he's ok. I'm super sorry to hear about your grandpa.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm stressed because my grandfather had a heart attack the other day.  Not sure why I'm still stressed because he's fine now, at his home, and doing better then he was before the heart attack because he had surgery and now he'll have energy to do things. Gosh long sentence. But Yeah. :/



Just take a DEEP breath and rememebr everything is ok, he is ok, your ok, everything is fine now


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2014)

Thoughts. I can't even do my homework.


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

Still feeling like ****.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> Still feeling like ****.



I hope you find some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> I hope you find some rest and feel better soon.



It's a bit hard to when I'm at at 4 in the morning coughing my brains out.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 29, 2014)

im so tired i need to go home


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> It's a bit hard to when I'm at at 4 in the morning coughing my brains out.



Are you sick?


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Are you sick?



Yeeeeees.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2014)

Ahri said:


> im so tired i need to go home



wats new


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yeeeeees.



Ugh, feel better!


----------



## Beary (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Ugh, feel better!



I've found an awesome webcomic to bingeread, so I'm doing better.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 29, 2014)

~

I went to the bank last week and withdrew 50 dollars to see this movie/get a nice thing for my sister.  They withdrew it from my savings.  I had money in both accounts.  All of the money in my savings was for my rent.  And I'm so so SO irritated, because if they would have taken it from my checking, it would have been fine.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

I woke up feeling really down because there's a lot of stuff that's been bothering me that I've been trying to forget about but forgetting isn't working.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I woke up feeling really down because there's a lot of stuff that's been bothering me that I've been trying to forget about but forgetting isn't working.



~

What if you thought about puppies instead?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 29, 2014)

it's sad seeing the really ill stroke patients


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

I am still having headaches after my migraine went away and they won't stop... Really hurts actually... and I have to go to choir 1st class, I am afraid I am gonna puke all over the first row or get a migraine from all the sound. And it is a core day and my HW isn't done yet


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> What if you thought about puppies instead?


Haha that's a good idea I'll try it, maybe it'll help.


----------



## Improv (Oct 29, 2014)

left school early bc migraine

also thank you guys<3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2014)

candy candy candy sweetie sweetie girls love.

hope i can grab something this restock.


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

NO ONE WANTS MERENGUE


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

Someone was going to adopt Clay over a week ago and when I FINALLY got him to ping to move (after several days of trying), I get no response from them. He's a cutie, so I really don't mind keeping him, but I tried so hard to get him to move. இ_இ

It's the same with some of my IRL friends ... just say yes or no, people! Ignoring my call/text/etc because you don't want to do something is annoying. I won't be mad if you just say no! Bah.


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

i can sell villagers when i don't need the money but when i suddenly need it everyone just goes away


----------



## Resi (Oct 29, 2014)

I just finished taking a test and their was huge part encouraging sexism


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 29, 2014)

Resi said:


> I just finished taking a test and their was huge part encouraging sexism



that's disgusting :/


----------



## chmpgn (Oct 29, 2014)

_my procrastination, my sleepyness, my lack of orginization_


----------



## Resi (Oct 29, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> that's disgusting :/



I know. I was really tempted to raise my hand and say that I refuse to do this part. Yet, it wouldn't of been good if I had.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have an oral exam I haven't studied for...


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

Resi said:


> I just finished taking a test and their was huge part encouraging sexism



Huh? What kind of test? What did it say?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 29, 2014)

My friends were getting drunk in our kitchen last night and when I wandered in for some water, one of them pulled down my pyjama bottoms, revealing all. I tried to laugh it off but I was really embarrassed and feel kindof violated  I know the guy quite well and he's nice but he's such a **** when he's drunk


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> My friends were getting drunk in our kitchen last night and when I wandered in for some water, one of them pulled down my pyjama bottoms, revealing all. I tried to laugh it off but I was really embarrassed and feel kindof violated  I know the guy quite well and he's nice but he's such a **** when he's drunk



That's awful, and if you feel violated, you *were* violated. I'd make sure they know that was a really ****ed up thing to do.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> My friends were getting drunk in our kitchen last night and when I wandered in for some water, one of them pulled down my pyjama bottoms, revealing all. I tried to laugh it off but I was really embarrassed and feel kindof violated  I know the guy quite well and he's nice but he's such a **** when he's drunk



Has he at least apologized yet?


----------



## Brackets (Oct 29, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> That's awful, and if you feel violated, you *were* violated. I'd make sure they know that was a really ****ed up thing to do.



Thank you - the thing is, he does that kindof stuff to everyone, like puts his hands down girls trousers, undoes girls bras and stuff. only girls that he knows really well, but still. so I think if I said anything about it to him or anyone else, they'd just think i'm so uptight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Has he at least apologized yet?



he didn't at the time when i got annoyed at him, but i think if i bring it up when i next see him hopefully he will


----------



## Eldin (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> My friends were getting drunk in our kitchen last night and when I wandered in for some water, one of them pulled down my pyjama bottoms, revealing all. I tried to laugh it off but I was really embarrassed and feel kindof violated  I know the guy quite well and he's nice but he's such a **** when he's drunk



What an ass. Next time he's drunk pull his god damn pants down. And then maybe punch him for good measure.

I'd be pissed.


what's bothering me - we got new machines at work (yay~) but they both have timers so even once you use the key if you take too long the alarm will start to blare anyways (boo~). had a hell of a time yesterday trying to figure them both out


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 29, 2014)

My boyfriend's mom walked in on us about to do the deed.
I feel like I need to apologize for burning her retinas with my pasty skin and excessive nudity.
Oh, and the sex thing.

Also, hey, missed everyone.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Thank you - the thing is, he does that kindof stuff to everyone, like puts his hands down girls trousers, undoes girls bras and stuff. only girls that he knows really well, but still. so I think if I said anything about it to him or anyone else, they'd just think i'm so uptight.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hopefully he does, you deserve an apology. What he did was rude. In fact he seems to have kind of skeevy behavior in general (but of course I don't know him so I don't want to assume, this is just an impression), just because those girls don't say anything about their friend feeling them up, it doesn't mean you're uptight for feeling upset with what he did.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Thank you - the thing is, he does that kindof stuff to everyone, like puts his hands down girls trousers, undoes girls bras and stuff. only girls that he knows really well, but still. so I think if I said anything about it to him or anyone else, they'd just think i'm so uptight.



He sounds like an absolutely disgusting human being to think that is "okay" or "funny". As a survivor of rape, I cannot respect anyone who would violate someone's personal space in such a way, whether it is a "joke" or not. Not ****ing cool.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> NO ONE WANTS MERENGUE


Last time I spoke to Cashews (like a month ago lol) they were looking primarily for Merengue. Not sure if that's still ongoing, I've had crap luck with getting Merengue for them.


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Last time I spoke to Cashews (like a month ago lol) they were looking primarily for Merengue. Not sure if that's still ongoing, I've had crap luck with getting Merengue for them.



Aw man, I didn't see that! xD sorry 
And literally now as I was five minutes away from voiding her, someone is buying her, someone wants to trade Ankha for her, someone is looking for her.
WHY


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 29, 2014)

i just had a huge emotional breakdown and im really starting to question what i live for lmfao


----------



## Aradai (Oct 29, 2014)

you ever had that sensation that feels like you have a pimple in your nostril? 
that's what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 29, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> He sounds like an absolutely disgusting human being to think that is "okay" or "funny". As a survivor of rape, I cannot respect anyone who would violate someone's personal space in such a way, whether it is a "joke" or not. Not ****ing cool.



 yeah I'm also a survivor of rape which is probably part of the reason I was so uncomfortable. The problem is I actually do really like this guy, he's been a great friend but yeah I think I need to let him know stuff like that isn't acceptable, at least not with me


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yeah I'm also a survivor of rape which is probably part of the reason I was so uncomfortable. The problem is I actually do really like this guy, he's been a great friend but yeah I think I need to let him know stuff like that isn't acceptable, at least not with me



I would definitely tell him that. I guess if someone doesn't have a problem with him putting his hands down their pants, then that's fine for them ... but if you aren't comfortable with his behavior, *do not* feel like you have to silently endure it, or laugh it off. A true friend (and decent person) will respect your feelings. Sending you positive vibes <3


----------



## Brackets (Oct 29, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I would definitely tell him that. I guess if someone doesn't have a problem with him putting his hands down their pants, then that's fine for them ... but if you aren't comfortable with his behavior, *do not* feel like you have to silently endure it, or laugh it off. A true friend (and decent person) will respect your feelings. Sending you positive vibes <3



thank you so much, you're right <3

~~

whats bothering me is my room is SO cold but no one wants to put the heating on yet  hot water bottle for me tonight, definitely


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yeah I'm also a survivor of rape which is probably part of the reason I was so uncomfortable. The problem is I actually do really like this guy, he's been a great friend but yeah I think I need to let him know stuff like that isn't acceptable, at least not with me



sit him the **** down and make the boundaries clear


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 29, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My boyfriend's mom walked in on us about to do the deed.
> I feel like I need to apologize for burning her retinas with my pasty skin and excessive nudity.
> Oh, and the sex thing.
> 
> Also, hey, missed everyone.



It's good to see you again! Sorry about your awkward moment though.


----------



## Wish (Oct 29, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My boyfriend's mom walked in on us about to do the deed.
> I feel like I need to apologize for burning her retinas with my pasty skin and excessive nudity.
> Oh, and the sex thing.
> 
> Also, hey, missed everyone.



girl this happened to me too and it was so ****ing aWKWARD


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My boyfriend's mom walked in on us about to do the deed.
> I feel like I need to apologize for burning her retinas with my pasty skin and excessive nudity.
> Oh, and the sex thing.
> 
> Also, hey, missed everyone.



Nice to see you around again. Haha hopefully you can all pretend to forget that it ever happened.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 29, 2014)

Resi said:


> I know. I was really tempted to raise my hand and say that I refuse to do this part. Yet, it wouldn't of been good if I had.



i feel ya. 



Annachie said:


> Thank you - the thing is, he does that kindof stuff to everyone, like puts his hands down girls trousers, undoes girls bras and stuff. only girls that he knows really well, but still. so I think if I said anything about it to him or anyone else, they'd just think i'm so uptight.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



umm if he's doing things like that then sorry, but he sounds like trash that doesn't respect peoples boundries. a grown man should know better, but i suppose not. no one has the right to touch you or anyone without your consent, end of. if you tell him it's not okay to do that and he proceeds to call you a prude, then he's an even bigger piece of garbage. people like that are a waste of space, imo.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2014)

Loneliness is a *****.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow ok
So I'm in America rn for Halloween because It's great there, nyways I have a few friends there I guess. So, they keep pestering me to go to this party so yeah okay. I agreed except they won't tell me where the house and literally no one is telling me anything. 

Damn kid if you're going to invite me somewhere you can at least tell me the ****ing address like jesus christ
how do you think im gonna get there??? *teleport??*


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 29, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> Wow ok
> So I'm in America rn for Halloween because It's great there, nyways I have a few friends there I guess. So, they keep pestering me to go to this party so yeah okay. I agreed except they won't tell me where the house and literally no one is telling me anything.
> 
> Damn kid if you're going to invite me somewhere you can at least tell me the ****ing address like jesus christ
> how do you think im gonna get there??? *teleport??*



LMAO. Just dont go and if they ask be like. Geeze I was going to put in the address in my gps but you know you *******s didnt tell me where it was so i was like eff it.


----------



## Resi (Oct 29, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Huh? What kind of test? What did it say?



A state test to tell how much we've learned. It was basically saying that women shouldn't be doing a man's job (in this case, boiler engineering.) It said that a woman's place was at home, and that they shouldn't have rights or the ability to work because they will neglect home.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 29, 2014)

Resi said:


> A state test to tell how much we've learned. It was basically saying that women shouldn't be doing a man's job (in this case, boiler engineering.) It said that a woman's place was at home, and that they shouldn't have rights or the ability to work because they will neglect home.



Gross. I don't know who you could report that crap to but it needs to be reported. Change that ****, fast.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 29, 2014)

Ugh, work tomorrow. Also impatient, cranky old people. Why are you so cranky, old man? Is it because of your horrifically receding hairline that gave up on you and retreated from your scalp long ago? Is it because the only approved fruit you're allowed to ingest is strictly prune? Is it because you have the gums of a one year old, unable to consume food with texture above a puree? Tell me what among these things bothers you so, to force you to treat everyone around you like the crap in your adult diaper.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been really depressed and have absolutely no drive to do anything but play Animal Crossing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 29, 2014)

I was practicing clarinet and forgot to close one of the windows (I close the windows when I practice.) Holy ******* **** I'm so embarrased.  And today wasn't my "good" day either.....


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's good to see you again! Sorry about your awkward moment though.



Thanks! I'm happy to have returned, lol. I needed a little bit of time.
His mom didn't say anything about it afterwards; I think she'll say something to him, but she was more than pleasant to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> girl this happened to me too and it was so ****ing aWKWARD



Oh thank god. It was like a horrible scene from those coming of age movies.
We all just froze and sat there and then she just turned around and went downstairs.
It was as bad as when his younger brother barged in once and made eye contact with me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Nice to see you around again. Haha hopefully you can all pretend to forget that it ever happened.



I've missed all of you. 
Oh god, I hope she doesn't bring it up to his dad.
When he found out we were even having sex, he cried and it's like, no, please.
She seemed okay later on though. She talked about Dancing With the Stars with me for 30 minutes.


----------



## WonderK (Oct 30, 2014)

Just had a "skills test" in my calc class. The professor gave us a sheet with 10 functions on it. We had to find the derivative of all 10. We need a "passing" grade on it, which is a 7/10, to pass it. If we don't pass it, we fail the course. Only 3 attempts are given. Today was the first attempt. I'm sure I did well, just a bit nervous.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a paper due and a math test tomorrow.
I didn't get to study much and I'm scrambling to finish this paper.
I need to do well in math, but I can drop a bad test...
I want to do good though.


----------



## KamieKat (Oct 30, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I've been really depressed and have absolutely no drive to do anything but play Animal Crossing.



Meeeeeee ^^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm.. student loans, sorority dues, grad school, LSATs, medical bills, stuffs .-.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 30, 2014)

Resi said:


> A state test to tell how much we've learned. It was basically saying that women shouldn't be doing a man's job (in this case, boiler engineering.) It said that a woman's place was at home, and that they shouldn't have rights or the ability to work because they will neglect home.



what was the context though? surely there was a point of that being in there? if it was saying 'discuss this statement' for example then it was probably being controversial on purpose?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel like everyone on this site ignores me.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I feel like everyone on this site ignores me.



Nooo don't feel that way!  Hiii!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing thats bothering me right now is plot resetting Frita. LOL and my cold that just wont go away.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

These restocks. I might just end up buying the candy and crap from someone


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 30, 2014)

The stupid argument between GCPM11 and Ttube, I really wish they would both just be cool with it. I can't believe either of them when they are bringing soooo many feelings and opinions in it and not showing enough evidence.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 30, 2014)

It's to cold to go anywhere and people keep insisting I just man up and walk to go to places I don't even want to go in the first place. Not to mention, I'm still sick from watching their spawns.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm tired but I'm waiting for the restock...


----------



## Resi (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a headache and ginger isn't helping it ;;


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 30, 2014)

This taco pizza looks NOTHING like the picture. 


You're lucky you're pizza and I will love you anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I'm tired but I'm waiting for the restock...



I gave up on that I'm just gonna buy them off people or something.


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 30, 2014)

? i guess my post in here didnt go through

basically i feel like its actually DRAINING me to try not talking about myself and that concerns me 

how can i be so selfish oh my god

this is a really bad time for me to overflow so im holdin onto my tongue for dear life


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 30, 2014)

Life man.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 30, 2014)

ugh car shopping

Found a 2010 Chevy Cobalt that I like, decently low kms (130k), coupe like I wanted, black, power everything and remote starter, looks like it's in great shape. It's a little over my ideal price, but I can still afford it so that's not really the problem. I'm just so unsure. 

DO I WANT THIS CAR

I DON'T KNOW

Going to go look at it soon hopefully and maybe if I can get the price down a tad then might have to get it. It has everything I want and it's cheap so I hope it works out?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

I dunno if I should have 3 weetbix or 2 weetbix and a toast... Which one is better for you?

FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I dunno if I should have 3 weetbix or 2 weetbix and a toast... Which one is better for you?
> 
> FIRST WORD PROBLEMS



First word? XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

starlark said:


> First word? XD



Yes obviously


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I dunno if I should have 3 weetbix or 2 weetbix and a toast... Which one is better for you?
> 
> FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS



HAVE BOTH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> HAVE BOTH



I DID HEHE

#yoloimtoocool4u


----------



## starlark (Oct 30, 2014)

Jake from Vsauce's hair. Where has the beanie gone, dude?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 30, 2014)

welp,I found out i have rheumatoid arthritis at the age of 19. Another reason why i should not reproduce with this kind of genetics


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 30, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> welp,I found out i have rheumatoid arthritis at the age of 19. Another reason why i should not reproduce with these kind of genetics



Sorry to hear that, I hope you're feeling okay. I was also diagnosed with an autoimmune disease when I was 19 (but a different one). If you need anyone to talk to feel free to message me - I know it's always hard at first and can be a bit of a shock.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 30, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> welp,I found out i have rheumatoid arthritis at the age of 19. Another reason why i should not reproduce with this kind of genetics



I'm really sorry to hear that, that must suck real bad - BUT don't be disheartened by the images you've probably seen of old people with crippling rheumatoid arthritis - it just doesn't get like that nowadays. The relatively new medications for RA are so good that most patients i've seen with it barely have symptoms at all, and lead perfectly normal lives  I wish you all the best


----------



## Titi (Oct 30, 2014)

I have so many group projects to do for Uni and everyone is just waiting for the last minute to get started. Grrrr.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 30, 2014)

Missed the restock on the candy....again. Too much lag here lately; I click purchase and my cart is "updating" for what feels like an eternity. I refresh the page and the candy is not only still not showing in my cart, but now sold out even though it barely had time to be seen. 

Meh, whatever. It's not like I can actually enjoy it anyway since it is only virtual after all.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 30, 2014)

I HAVENT FELT THIS FEELING IN A LONG TIME,

I FEEL LIKE I OPENED  MY EYES.

I CAN SEE, MY CHAKRAS ARE OPEN.

I FEEL SO CONNECTED, SO SPIRITUAL, SO TELEPATHIC, SUCH CLEAR VISION.


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

I want to make a comic
But my drawings suck -.-;


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> I want to make a comic
> But my drawings suck -.-;



do you have them posted anywhere? i'd like to see.


----------



## Wish (Oct 30, 2014)

I am actually such a ***** lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so mad about the end of Song of Solomon omg.


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> do you have them posted anywhere? i'd like to see.



shhhhh here you go
love me


Spoiler: oop






















sorry for the size, I drew them on an ipad


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> shhhhh here you go
> love me
> 
> 
> ...




oh wow, i love the first one! it's beyond cute and really well done for using just an iPad. you should give yourself more credit cause they are great. :D


----------



## f11 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in so much ****ing pain God just kill me now.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

preparing for kids to nearly bust my door down is great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> I'm in so much ****ing pain God just kill me now.


bb are you ok?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 30, 2014)

Last minute candy shopping for tomorrow. So awesome.  -.-


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 30, 2014)

Camera work getting later than I wanted and I have the assignment in 4 weeks :X


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)

will i be lonely my entire life like damn


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> will i be lonely my entire life like damn



No~ You have us!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)

idunno i think im just too needy.

nobody can ever handle me or im a nag or something stupid.

i dont think anybody in this world was made to deal with me


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> idunno i think im just too needy.
> 
> nobody can ever handle me or im a nag or something stupid.
> 
> i dont think anybody in this world was made to deal with me



I am the same way, no one has selected me. Don't give up hope yet, the world is huge and there is someone out there just for you, someone perfect <3


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 30, 2014)

My friend is angry and upset and i don't know how to help her because she won't tell me. I think I did something but I have no idea what and I want to fix things but I don't know how and ;-;


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 30, 2014)

My grades. A ****ing 66 no 65 that's a ****ing f


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> idunno i think im just too needy.
> 
> nobody can ever handle me or im a nag or something stupid.
> 
> i dont think anybody in this world was made to deal with me


bruh pls franklin thinks ur hella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



i like chatting w/ u tho


----------



## Beary (Oct 30, 2014)

I just realized I can't hand out candy because I'm moving on Halloween
FRICK


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 30, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope you're feeling okay. I was also diagnosed with an autoimmune disease when I was 19 (but a different one). If you need anyone to talk to feel free to message me - I know it's always hard at first and can be a bit of a shock.





Annachie said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, that must suck real bad - BUT don't be disheartened by the images you've probably seen of old people with crippling rheumatoid arthritis - it just doesn't get like that nowadays. The relatively new medications for RA are so good that most patients i've seen with it barely have symptoms at all, and lead perfectly normal lives  I wish you all the best



Thanks guys!  You guys are such nice people. With words of encouragement like this I'll make it


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

People keep asking for my blue candies when i am not even sure what i wanna do with them yet. It is a little aggravating but I wanna help.... UUUGGGHHHH


----------



## CR33P (Oct 30, 2014)

crush might be moving
fml


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a super gross bruise on my knee from trying to do a dance routine to Beyonce involving floor work. I should never be allowed to dance to Beyonce.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm super hot today. My asthma is acting up. And my dad is stressing over money


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm moving out and it's distracting me and depressing me so I'm not doing well in school. I just want to sleep forever.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 31, 2014)

this curse smh


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Cursed person? 

My head itches and I'm hungry but it's almost 2:00am and I need to finish an essay and I need to write a poem and I need to do other stuff and I really DO NOT HAVE the motivation for aaaany of it


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 31, 2014)

pretty worried over one of the puppies... :[


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> pretty worried over one of the puppies... :[



ohn puppies! qnq what's are you concerned about with it?


----------



## pinkbunny (Oct 31, 2014)

school


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 31, 2014)

The person I like likes me as well but he's not ready for a relationship. He's making it really hard to get over him though because he asks to hang out a lot. I really should just stop seeing him.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 31, 2014)

I JUST BOUGHT A BLUE CANDY NOW I HAVE NO BELLS FOR THE SURPRISE RESTOCK ;-; OH MY GOD


----------



## Cou (Oct 31, 2014)

my right ear hurts like shhzi


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I JUST BOUGHT A BLUE CANDY NOW I HAVE NO BELLS FOR THE SURPRISE RESTOCK ;-; OH MY GOD



oh my god -_- consider yourself lucky


----------



## nard (Oct 31, 2014)

Spoiler:  



the woods



the collectibles arent even there so ya no


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

reading through my finals essay

god it's boring.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 31, 2014)

When teachers dont put up your grades, and they expect you to calculate it yourself but youre not sure how to calculate weighted grades and they get mad at you.


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 31, 2014)

im tired of thinking honestly

everytime im by myself ill go back to thinking negative things and feeling , whatever this is, and i honestly just want to stop thinking. i feel like the more self aware i get the worse i feel, can i please revert back baby brain thnks

and also its still morning and i already messed up several times!!! thats all i ****ing do im no good lmao

i keep not doing my homework and rushing it the next day and yesterday i told myself id do it but nope i just got in bed after dinner and ended up waking up early. i really need to break this habit but when i get home i just wanna sleep

i need to stop posting here soon. i keep getting drawn here


----------



## Eldin (Oct 31, 2014)

Realizing my best friend doesn't care about me in the slightest.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 31, 2014)

Jun said:


> oh my god -_- consider yourself lucky


I know, right? What the hell.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 31, 2014)

i have only gotten 3 candies today and its only 2nd period :'(


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

no one wants my villagers jfc​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 31, 2014)

I used some eye drops for my dry eyes, and the drops that slid down my face left huge red scars, and my eyes are now burning. What do they put in eye drops these days, acid?!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2014)

LSD?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

People selling candies for overprices. what the heck.

also ugh this finals thought it was going good but a thing messed up and they kinda base the grading on it


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2014)

The fact that TBT logs you out everytime you're busy on another tab and there's no way [at least as far as I know] to stop this crap.


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> The fact that TBT logs you out everytime you're busy on another tab and there's no way [at least as far as I know] to stop this crap.



What browser are you using?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2014)

Firefox.

Oh, and my current beta isn't responding so I'm gonna have to get a new one.


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Firefox.
> 
> Oh, and my current beta isn't responding so I'm gonna have to get a new one.



Ah, that's the browser's problem in that case >.< Hope you get it fixed. I used to use Firefox, but I use Chrome now instead.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 31, 2014)

Just when I was starting to feel like a part of the community ...  

BOO ON YOU, rude person.


----------



## tobi! (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to be alone this Halloween giving candy to kids but I don't want everyone to think I'm a loser so I'm going to force myself to have fun at a friend's house to watch dumb movies. 
It's tough wanting to be alone but not wanting people to judge you since being by yourself means you are a loser in today's world.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2014)

Just outta the shower and my head, ears and nose hurt. :U

Though I feel all fresh now.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 31, 2014)

my tummy hurts


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2014)

the fact that im holding in my poop because im waiting for my 3DS to charge 'cause I like playing it on the toilet

some say im a bit weird


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 31, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> the fact that im holding in my poop because im waiting for my 3DS to charge 'cause I like playing it on the toilet
> 
> some say im a bit weird



I do that too... but only if I think it will take a while. If it's a quick one, I will snapchat instead. Those are some lucky, lucky recipients.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I do that too... but only if I think it will take a while. If it's a quick one, I will snapchat instead. Those are some lucky, lucky recipients.



I literally take everything to the toilet with me
phone, 3DS, ipad, books etc you name it

sometimes even my laptop


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

my cycling thread has tumbleweeds
coco
beau
bluebear
*MARSHAL*
WHAT IS UP WITH YOU PEOPLE​


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 31, 2014)

Norski said:


> I want to be alone this Halloween giving candy to kids but I don't want everyone to think I'm a loser so I'm going to force myself to have fun at a friend's house to watch dumb movies.
> It's tough wanting to be alone but not wanting people to judge you since being by yourself means you are a loser in today's world.



Screw other people, you want to be alone to pass out candy, you should. If people judge you, they're the wrong type of friends.
~
It's to cold and windy to go trick or treating but I promised a friend I'll stop by with my kid for free candy and coffee.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't really want to spend Halloween with my boyfriend and his dumb friends but I'm afraid he'll break up with me for "having no self-confidence" and he keeps claiming that his friends aren't jerks anymore.


----------



## Improv (Oct 31, 2014)

i am very tense right now and i'm not looking forward to halloween tonight i don't want to go out with friends they're going to terrify me goodbye sleep


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 31, 2014)

Norski said:


> I want to be alone this Halloween giving candy to kids but I don't want everyone to think I'm a loser so I'm going to force myself to have fun at a friend's house to watch dumb movies.
> It's tough wanting to be alone but not wanting people to judge you since being by yourself means you are a loser in today's world.



If you're not going to be happy either way, you may as well do the things you want to do. And other people calling you a 'loser' only matters if it bothers you. Make their words mean nothing and do what makes you happy.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I don't really want to spend Halloween with my boyfriend and his dumb friends but I'm afraid he'll break up with me for "having no self-confidence" and he keeps claiming that his friends aren't jerks anymore.



Solution: Dump him.

Seriously, why do people insist on hanging out with with dumb people? I'd tell him to get lost.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 31, 2014)

This Halloween sucks big time. I think I need to move to a warmer climate so it'll be more fun for my kid to go trick or treating. It was way to cold, and not a lot of houses were giving out candy. *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> Solution: Dump him.
> 
> Seriously, why do people insist on hanging out with with dumb people? I'd tell him to get lost.



Depending on the age range, the dude might still be in that "bros before hoes" mentality. I wouldn't go as far as dumping him with out talking to him about his friends first. Just tell him you're not comfortable being around his friends. And it has NOTHING to do with confidence issues. If he's still a douche, then go ahead and dump him. No guy ain't worth that bs mentality.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

My neighbor and I locked eyes when I was staring out the window. It was a total accident, but he must think I'm a creeper now TAT


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2014)

my hair will never stay straight ugh.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 31, 2014)

One of my friends told me not to talk to them and it makes me feel in the wrong.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 31, 2014)

sigh* people rather believe a picture than to make their own research :/


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 31, 2014)

I went to Chipotle dressed as a Jabbawockee (the dance crew, not the thing Lewis Carroll made up), and some guy took a creeper picture of me. It made me feel really uncomfortable and I wanted to tell him to delete it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2014)

my neighborhood seems a bit busier today...

o.o

idk theres lots more cars driving by and i see some people walking around, usually there's like no people walking around in my neighborhood


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2014)

iTS GETTING NOISY UGH


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 31, 2014)

Watched a bunch of scary movies with my friends. Now I'm too scared to go to bed.


----------



## asuka (Oct 31, 2014)

Spoiler



i got dumped and i feel numb.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Nov 1, 2014)

Sometimes I still wonder if I'm gay or what the hell I'm supposed to be in the first place. 

My friend just came out to me and like

I forgot what it felt like to hide everything. I still remember the first time I told someone I was- what I am- and it was someone I didn't even know very well so I wouldn't have to deal with the backlash from friends and I

I hate that they had to feel that way and idek I'm just like kinda floored.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

Ugh, I feel so awkward when trick-or-treaters come by. Just now, a group of kids came, and I gave them candy, and said nothing else. I didn't even smile. They all said thank you and I just closed the door after they left. Jeez......


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

I trick or treated with my other 10 - 12 year old middle school group and complimented everyone.Nothing good but old people candies this year.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

Radda said:


> I trick or treated with my other 10 - 12 year old middle school group and complimented everyone.Nothing good but old people candies this year.



OMG YOU'RE FINALLY ONLINE


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> OMG YOU'RE FINALLY ONLINE



Oh I thought no one noticed but thank you?Happy halloween.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

Radda said:


> Oh I thought no one noticed but thank you?Happy halloween.



Happy Halloween lol


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: dont read if you dont like hormones



I had a dream about someone and I'm seriously convinced it was real. I believe if I can just see him in person, I'll start taking life seriously. I've been contemplating it for a couple of months for now and it's all going downhill again-I don't think my boyfriend likes me (who can blame him, I'm a "****ty" person as someone said), I have crushes on two older men, one of them is taken by my best friend, my parents bash me for not following their religion, my "friends" aren't friends at all.
I feel like all the love I've taken for granted has been taken away too soon, and now all that's left is an empty, tired, useless shell of my former self. I try and try to make myself into the person I want to be, but I always slip up and end up falling back into the old me-a person I never ever wanted to see again.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: complain complain



i've got a jam-packed schedule for the rest of this semester. i'm turning 21 this month but i don't even want to celebrate.


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: 8/.



Hahaha friend being a dbag.


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2014)

Cursed People are sexy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Cursed People are sexy



And that bothers you in what way?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 1, 2014)

oh woops nvm bye


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 1, 2014)

i have a sore throat. >_<


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

im rly tired and i dont remember what happened last night


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

My hand is going numb from holding my phone up too long


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

Bleh you know? why do you have to do that? i cannot stand it lol

you realize that everything is never going to be the way it used to be again? at least i realized it a while ago and youre trying to joke with me and like praise me for everything i do or even pretend you are impressed with everything i do. you never appreciated anything or saw me as anything when we were together, but why after you dump me? we had everything when we were together but you decided to hate it all and call me a nag

and it sucks because i have some other guy friend who would willingly give me the world and then you try to compete with him

as much as i miss you i just have to accept that i just wasnt for you


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a big ass zit on my face and it's not looking so good. :/


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 1, 2014)

~
I really need someone to talk to
anyone


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> I really need someone to talk to
> anyone



you can message me if you need to but im not gonna be that fun because

well

i never am fun lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 1, 2014)

My group in English class can't write even if their life depended on it.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahri said:


> you can message me if you need to but im not gonna be that fun because
> 
> well
> 
> i never am fun lol


~

Your inbox is full.  But thank you.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

I need to talk to someone about this problem I have but "she" isn't on and I don't think anyone else wants to hear me ***** and moan about this ha h a


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 1, 2014)

pretty lonely right now. :/


----------



## Resi (Nov 1, 2014)

I ignored all my responsibilities today and will have to compete with them tomorrow. 5 to 6 pages of math I don't understand, a Skype call with people I hate (I'm going to blow them off probably), I have to think of something to do for Dia de los Muertos, and there's probably something else I forgot.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 1, 2014)

Someone asked me to hold (a lot of) items for them. Three days ago. I have all their stuff in my town and they haven't responded to me in three days.

I want to keep playing now but someone else's stuff is in my town... It's a little distracting.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 1, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> I really need someone to talk to
> anyone


I'm not sure if you still need to, but you can always message me.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 1, 2014)

I hurt my middle finger attempting to catch a football and it's swollen and it still hurts a bit.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

School is tomorrow. No.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> School is tomorrow. No.



Is it Monday where you live tomorrow?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Is it Monday where you live tomorrow?



Yea :C


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Yea :C



Oh god, that sucks. It's still Saturday where I live. I'm so happy that the next 2 Tuesdays there's no school! I hate Tuesdays and I'd rather spend it at home lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Oh god, that sucks. It's still Saturday where I live. I'm so happy that the next 2 Tuesdays there's no school! I hate Tuesdays and I'd rather spend it at home lol.



People like fridays... I don't like any weekdays... theres still school then :C weekends are love <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler:  Hi - curse words.



Ugh, I hate when people at school tease me for being a ******. Yes, I am in a relationship with a girl.  What bugs you so ****ing much about that to where you need to call me a ****** and pick on everyone else who has a different sexual orientation than you? Get over yourself, kid.



I don't know why that bothered me so much, because it usually doesn't. It just made my blood boil, though.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 1, 2014)

~

Back to work tomorrow.  Ug.


----------



## Improv (Nov 1, 2014)

waiting on an email from an instructor and AJKFJHSDLK i feel like i'm doing everything wrong in this class


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know why I bothered to enter that art contest when I cant draw anything digital, lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 1, 2014)

Drove my happy ass FOUR hours to visit a friend who wanted to go to a ton of parties. I obviously don't know many people in this town and when we get to a party, he disappears. It's not too hard to make friends at a party when you don't know anyone, but I just feel so awkward when he disappears and I'm basically alone. 

Super annoying.


----------



## puppy (Nov 2, 2014)

me at work: *sneezes*
cousin/coworker: bless you
me: you're welcome

i wanted to erase myself from existence
i still hate myself


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 2, 2014)

all my friends went to bed so i have nobody to talk to right now and it kind of sucks, plus my dad came home drunk once again. u_u


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

China. The Chinese. **** them for animal abuse.

They deserve to get Mount Everest stuck up their butt.

(not talking about every Chinese person, only ones who abuse animals)


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> China. The Chinese. **** them for animal abuse.
> 
> They deserve to get Mount Everest stuck up their butt.



Ohhh whats that in your sig then?


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 2, 2014)

School.

I start classes at a new college on Monday. I haven't been in a school that had much of a 'due date' for any of their assignments in almost 2 years. I'm so nervous and anxious.

It's all online so I don't have to worry about meeting a bunch of people I don't know - srsly, I'm way too socially awkward - but it's actually on a schedule and I haven't had to deal with one of those in so long. D:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 2, 2014)

TBT has gotten pretty quite since Halloween is over


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

some dumb people


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

People who go on about how evil and unnatural homosexuality is. I'm straight myself; I just don't like it when people judge someone based on sexual orientation.







- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> China. The Chinese. **** them for animal abuse.
> 
> They deserve to get Mount Everest stuck up their butt.
> 
> (not talking about every Chinese person, only ones who abuse animals)



Yeah, I saw that story on the news where they put turtles in bags filled with liquid to help them survive (and they died anyway) and they put the bags on key rings -_-


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Something a dumb white person(you) can't understand.



I ain't white or black tho


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

nvm ignore


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> TBT has gotten pretty quite since Halloween is over



Really? I feel like it got quiet since school started.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I ain't white or black tho



The only two races! 

..On the internet and the news, at least.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Then why act otherwise?



I'm a human I can do whatever I want


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

nvm ignore


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> More like a useless and lazy human being. You are a disgrace. You should be ashamed in yourself.



Lol you dunno my life I go to school Mon-Fri and study hard, doing my household chores, helping people in community involvement shiz I like to learn things own my own like making cosplay and playing instruments how about you 

All you did is go online in tbt and troll, called everyone useless, trash whatever and get banned in forums you are just looking for argument so thumbs up

#BestTrashtalker2k14

- - - Post Merge - - -

roflmao nice post why edit?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I ain't white or black tho



That reminds me. I hate it that racial conflict these days are taken too seriously. Racism _isn't_ when a white person hates a black person in general. Racism is when anybody hates anyone based on their skin color or country of birth. I really hate the liberals that call people racist for almost anything. They think it's racist for white people to hate black people even if the whites they're pulling the race card on don't even care about skin color.

But let me tell you what I believe. If you're looking for racism, then you are a racist. If you pull a race card (only if you're serious), then you are a racist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> People who go on about how evil and unnatural homosexuality is. I'm straight myself; I just don't like it when people judge someone based on sexual orientation.



Yeah, that's gotta stop too. Racism, sexual orientation discrimination, intolerance towards one religion, religious extremism, and class hatred are all bad for society.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That reminds me. I hate it that racial conflict these days are taken too seriously. Racism _isn't_ when a white person hates a black person in general. Racism is when anybody hates anyone based on their skin color or country of birth. I really hate the liberals that call people racist for almost anything. They think it's racist for white people to hate black people even if the whites they're pulling the race card on don't even care about skin color.
> 
> But let me tell you what I believe. If you're looking for racism, then you are a racist. If you pull a race card (only if you're serious), then you are a racist.



Eh? my skin is light brown or mix with white or whatever I can't tell when I think white or black 
white- pure white
black- pure black

I don't see "racism" in my post or some/you are taking it the other way around if that's what you mean. Izzy called me "stupid white lazy" whatever it is funny that she "edit" it to make me look like that I'm looking for argument or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> nvm ignore





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> nvm ignore



but yeah nice edit post mods can see it I know you trying to make me look stupid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Eh? my skin is light brown or mix with white or whatever I can't tell when I think white or black
> white- pure white
> black- pure black
> 
> I don't see "racism" in my post or some/you are taking it the other way around if that's what you mean. Izzy called me "stupid white lazy" whatever it is funny that she "edit" it to make me look like that I'm looking for argument or something.



There are several races. From what I'm hearing, you could be white with a deep tan, black with lighter skin, or Hispanic. I know there are at least 5 races of humanity that use the internet.

I brought up racism since I heard both of you talk about race.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> School is tomorrow. No.



Although I am in college now, I don't really like school that much. I remember back when I was young, I felt that summer vacations are like lightning. They pass too fast that we don't get enough fun.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> There are several races. From what I'm hearing, you could be white with a deep tan, black with lighter skin, or Hispanic. I know there are at least 5 races of humanity that use the internet.
> 
> I brought up racism since I heard both of you talk about race.



Used to be white but I keep going to the resort and shiz so yeah for me I don't see the problem with the skin color its rude that they use black people for slavery or segregate black and white people. It's better to be proud of what you are or stop acting like an idiot saying "Oh he is black don't go near at him or else you will get dirty or whatever" one example is my sister really irritating I told her to respect them oh well can't stop that crap.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Used to be white but I keep going to the resort and shiz so yeah for me I don't see the problem with the skin color its rude that they use black people for slavery or segregate black and white people. It's better to be proud of what you are or stop acting like an idiot saying "Oh he is black don't go near at him or else you will get dirty or whatever" one example is my sister really irritating I told her to respect them oh well can't stop that crap.



We have a perfect example of a stereotypical idiot right here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Used to be white but I keep going to the resort and shiz so yeah for me I don't see the problem with the skin color its rude that they use black people for slavery or segregate black and white people. It's better to be proud of what you are or stop acting like an idiot saying "Oh he is black don't go near at him or else you will get dirty or whatever" one example is my sister really irritating I told her to respect them oh well can't stop that crap.



That's still white. White people aren't limited to those with really pale skin. Someone may have a deep tan, but they're still white. I'm a white person.

Also, Izzy_Reincarnated sounds like a real hypocrite there. Why is she criticizing you for being white, but have a white person in her avatar?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That's still white. White people aren't limited to those with really pale skin. Someone may have a deep tan, but they're still white. I'm a white person.
> 
> Also, Izzy_Reincarnated sounds like a real hypocrite there. Why is she criticizing you for being white, but have a white person in her avatar?



LOL, what does that have to do with anything?

Judging by your ignorance, you are put on ignore. ty


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That reminds me. I hate it that racial conflict these days are taken too seriously. Racism _isn't_ when a white person hates a black person in general. Racism is when anybody hates anyone based on their skin color or country of birth. I really hate the liberals that call people racist for almost anything. They think it's racist for white people to hate black people even if the whites they're pulling the race card on don't even care about skin color.
> 
> But let me tell you what I believe. If you're looking for racism, then you are a racist. If you pull a race card (only if you're serious), then you are a racist.


People, in real life and on TBT, also believe that it's impossible to be racist against white people which is saddening. If something is a race, then it's possible to be racist against it. Ironically, if you're saying you can't be racist against white people, you're being racist.

(Not saying you said that, just a general statement.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> People, in real life and on TBT, also believe that it's impossible to be racist against white people which is saddening. If something is a race, then it's possible to be racist against it. Ironically, if you're saying you can't be racist against white people, you're being racist.
> 
> (Not saying you said that, just a general statement.)



It's not just white people you shouldn't be racist against. It's everybody you shouldn't be racist against anyone. I also feel that the liberals are hypocrites. They call conservatives racist for not voting Obama or for opposing universal healthcare, but they talk racist about black Republicans. Either way, those kind of liberals are racist.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 2, 2014)

MY MADAFAKING CENSORBAR FURIJCKING FELL ON THE FLOOR AND CAUSED AN EARETTHQUAKER AND ITS 4AM


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> We have a perfect example of a stereotypical idiot right here.



Lol says the person who says this


Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Something a dumb white person(you) can't understand.some dumb people



but change to this


Izzy Reincarnated said:


> some dumb people


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

@ITookYourWaffles:

I compliment users that have been annoyed or insulted by bad users. At the same time, I trash talk and troll users (spiteful trolling) that are internet trolls or cyberbullies.

And I don't think you're an idiot. I think you're smart and wise. Either an all-A person or a person who gets primarily A's and B's in school.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

I just realized how many threads that exist for new ideas for the next Animal Crossing. Seriously, the game just came out last year, just wait. Also, why do people make a thread like this, when there's another one on the bottom of the page/next page. I don't know, I just don't get it. There should just be an "Official Animal Crossing Ideas Thread" or something because there are so many threads for it, might as well make one. Yes, this has been bothering me for the past ~10 minutes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I just realized how many threads that exist for new ideas for the next Animal Crossing. Seriously, the game just came out last year, just wait. Also, why do people make a thread like this, when there's another one on the bottom of the page/next page. I don't know, I just don't get it. There should just be an "Official Animal Crossing Ideas Thread" or something because there are so many threads for it, might as well make one. Yes, this has been bothering me for the past ~10 minutes.



That's why I put my game ideas in my blog. It's to prevent spam and to create easy access for other users to see my game ideas.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

People cheating in a giveaway.


----------



## Campy (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> People cheating in a giveaway.


That's sad.

I caught a cold yesterday which has given me a huge headache and loads of trouble falling asleep. Trying to study for a test now, it's not working out well.


----------



## starlark (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> People cheating in a giveaway.



Ugh I know right? A what I thought respectable member entered our giveaway (not naming any names) and it passed me, but after the host of the competition PM'ed me, I found out they did a bit of TinEye and this person had stolen a photo that was licensed and just slapped a filter on top of it.
Seriously :/


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> People cheating in a giveaway.



I find it sad that someone would cheat to win a giveaway. It's awful to exploit someone when they're just doing something nice for others.



starlark said:


> Ugh I know right? A what I thought respectable member entered our giveaway (not naming any names) and it passed me, but after the host of the competition PM'ed me, I found out they did a bit of TinEye and this person had stolen a photo that was licensed and just slapped a filter on top of it.
> Seriously :/



Wow... was that the one where you had to take a picture of scenery? If it was, it can't be that hard just to take a picture and upload it to your computer. If it wasn't, ignore what I just said...


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 2, 2014)

There's an alarming amount of ignorance in this forum. I don't know whether to laugh or feel disdain.


----------



## starlark (Nov 2, 2014)

Leela said:


> Wow... was that the one where you had to take a picture of scenery? If it was, it can't be that hard just to take a picture and upload it to your computer. If it wasn't, ignore what I just said...



Yeah. I can't be sure about this, but I think this person came out tops in the generator and Truffle was a bit suspicious so he backwards searched it and...yeah :/
The thing is, this person seems like a really nice person and they've been helping out with the restocks and stuff, they have plenty of TBT to spare...I just don't understand why you'd do something like that when you have enough as it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or she, I'm assuming Truffle is a he xD


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> Yeah. I can't be sure about this, but I think this person came out tops in the generator and Truffle was a bit suspicious so he backwards searched it and...yeah :/
> The thing is, this person seems like a really nice person and they've been helping out with the restocks and stuff, they have plenty of TBT to spare...I just don't understand why you'd do something like that when you have enough as it is.



I don't know, it does all seem a little strange.



starlark said:


> Or she, I'm assuming Truffle is a he xD



I always thought that Truffle was female... This is why I avoid gender pronouns


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ugh I know right? A what I thought respectable member entered our giveaway (not naming any names) and it passed me, but after the host of the competition PM'ed me, I found out they did a bit of TinEye and this person had stolen a photo that was licensed and just slapped a filter on top of it.
> Seriously :/



Wow, really? :/ 

Like, how far are you willing to go..

In my giveaway someone entered with 2 accounts simultaneously, and actually had conversations on their profile and in the thread with 'eachother' to make it look they were 2 different persons. But someone else mentioned they had the both friendcode and I found a post from one of the accounts stating they were both the same person.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 2, 2014)

starlark said:


> Yeah. I can't be sure about this, but I think this person came out tops in the generator and Truffle was a bit suspicious so he backwards searched it and...yeah :/
> The thing is, this person seems like a really nice person and they've been helping out with the restocks and stuff, they have plenty of TBT to spare...I just don't understand why you'd do something like that when you have enough as it is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Maybe that person has a nook...xD No camera,so little features you can't enter that giveaway unless it's writing a short story.:3


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 2, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> There's an alarming amount of ignorance in this forum. I don't know whether to laugh or feel disdain.


Just laugh, you'll be dealing with them all your life.



Rignelda said:


> Wow, really? :/
> 
> Like, how far are you willing to go..
> 
> In my giveaway someone entered with 2 accounts simultaneously, and actually had conversations on their profile and in the thread with 'eachother' to make it look they were 2 different persons. But someone else mentioned they had the both friendcode and I found a post from one of the accounts stating they were both the same person.


Report it. Having several accounts is against the rules.


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Maybe that person has a nook...xD No camera,so little features you can't enter that giveaway unless it's writing a short story.:3



Maybe  but there were many different things you could do to get a prize (a yellow candy), and many of them didn't require you to have a camera.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

Someone who sells free items, Like come on i gave that to you because you was in need and you go and sell it on? It retails for alot, i should have just let you buy one :/


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 2, 2014)

I am upset, lonely and bored :c going to be a long day...


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I am upset, lonely and bored :c going to be a long day...



Awww, hope you cheer up


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2014)

My parents being overprotective as **** just because I took a bus ride at like 8-9 pm. the hell i'm 22.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 2, 2014)

Jun said:


> My parents being overprotective as **** just because I took a bus ride at like 8-9 pm. the hell i'm 22.



hahahahaha


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a FN@F dream. That in itself didn't really bug me but soon after I woke up, the tv shut itself off and there was a bumping on the wall right friggin next to me. 0.o


----------



## sailormoons (Nov 2, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I had a FN@F dream. That in itself didn't really bug me but soon after I woke up, the tv shut itself off and there was a bumping on the wall right friggin next to me. 0.o



what's 'FN@F' ? sorry haha i probably sound silly asking

/sigh/ my kitten has been missing for over 3 weeks now :c it's making me very sad, she was the cutest little cat and i've had her for 4 years! it's horrible because i don't know if she's alive or not ; - ;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

sinesapanda said:


> what's 'FN@F' ? sorry haha i probably sound silly asking
> 
> /sigh/ my kitten has been missing for over 3 weeks now :c it's making me very sad, she was the cutest little cat and i've had her for 4 years! it's horrible because i don't know if she's alive or not ; - ;



Five Nights At Freddy's.


----------



## Radda (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm scared of what happens to my town since I havent played for 5 days and I dont have the beautiful ordinance on ;-;


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

sinesapanda said:


> what's 'FN@F' ? sorry haha i probably sound silly asking
> 
> /sigh/ my kitten has been missing for over 3 weeks now :c it's making me very sad, she was the cutest little cat and i've had her for 4 years! it's horrible because i don't know if she's alive or not ; - ;



That's awful! I'm so sorry. I really hope someone finds her soon!


----------



## sailormoons (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> That's awful! I'm so sorry. I really hope someone finds her soon!



ah thank you! i do too :'c


----------



## Radda (Nov 2, 2014)

And when I go back Whitney is gone because I forgot to save after telling her to not move,at least this gives me a chance to get rid of Callly


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 2, 2014)

sinesapanda said:


> /sigh/ my kitten has been missing for over 3 weeks now :c it's making me very sad, she was the cutest little cat and i've had her for 4 years! it's horrible because i don't know if she's alive or not ; - ;



I'm so sorry. I sincerely hope you find her.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

The feeling that I posted for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder why I am holding a giveaway if people cheat and seem to not appreciate prizes.


----------



## f11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Conservatives


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> I'm starting to wonder why I am holding a giveaway if people cheat and seem to not appreciate prizes.



I don't know why they bothered posting if they're just going to be ungrateful (and not even going about it subtly)...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Conservatives



Is it because they support freedom of healthcare and less business restrictions?

You may hate conservatives, but I have extremely low tolerance towards liberals, especially the ones who want to control what you eat, where you live, what job you get, and what you say, along with the ones who pull the race card over anything that isn't racist at all.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

IT IS MONDAY


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is it because they support freedom of healthcare and less business restrictions?
> 
> You may hate conservatives, but I have extremely low tolerance towards liberals, especially the ones who want to control what you eat, where you live, what job you get, and what you say, along with the ones who pull the race card over anything that isn't racist at all.



amen


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> IT IS MONDAY



You're not alone. I don't like Mondays either. If only I have all my classes on Tuesdays and Thursdays, I will be fine (yes, I'm in college).


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 2, 2014)

IT IS SUNDAY

which is the worst because you know you're going to have to sleep early and get up early

How distasteful.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel like joining a roleplay, but I feel like I'd just bother them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I feel like joining a roleplay, but I feel like I'd just bother them.



I can understand where you're coming from, but a lot of people I know who RP are always really happy when people join them. You should totally go for it!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I can understand where you're coming from, but a lot of people I know who RP are always really happy when people join them. You should totally go for it!



Thnaks, I'll join one later.


----------



## f11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is it because they support freedom of healthcare and less business restrictions?
> 
> You may hate conservatives, but I have extremely low tolerance towards liberals, especially the ones who want to control what you eat, where you live, what job you get, and what you say, along with the ones who pull the race card over anything that isn't racist at all.


 no, i have my own reason why they are bothering me. I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> no, i have my own reason why they are bothering me. I'd rather not talk about it.



Yeah, politics is not a good thing to continue talking about. If you don't want to talk about it, you're preventing a flame war. Good job C r y s t a l.

And no, I'm not going to start a flame war. Politics is just one of the few things that are so controversial that people can't get along with others about.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 2, 2014)

so my mom just straight up jacked my boots

THEY DON'T EVEN FIT YOU STOP TAKING MY **** GAH


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 2, 2014)

My dad wants us to wear our matching jerseys but I can't find it anywhere and i am afraid he is gonna get mad at me ;3;


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 2, 2014)

My parents woke me up at 7am with their yelling. No doubt they were fighting over something insignificant and dumb like always. I couldn't go back to sleep after that and now I'm pretty tired.


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

Animal cruelty, particularly in China. I knew it was bad but Izzy showed me a video that proved that it's even worse than I thought...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2014)

Leela said:


> Animal cruelty, particularly in China. I knew it was bad but Izzy showed me a video that proved that it's even worse than I thought...



Better not be PETA


----------



## sailormoons (Nov 2, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I'm so sorry. I sincerely hope you find her.



thank you ; m ;


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

My younger niece is obsessed with cats and has loved them her whole young life and we just found out she's allergic to them I'm so sad. u_u


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

Zane said:


> My younger niece is obsessed with cats and has loved them her whole young life and we just found out she's allergic to them I'm so sad. u_u



That happened with me, i Love cats, but they could kill me :*(


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't feel like going to my dad's. I love him but he has such an annoying personality.


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

Jun said:


> Better not be PETA



Lol, idk, but it was pretty graphic. It was this woman from China talking about how ashamed she is that it happens.

I could post the video and put it in a spoiler, but I don't know if that's appropriate.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2014)

Eh i saw what it was in the comment and too tired atm to look up whoever behind it.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 2, 2014)

Leela said:


> Lol, idk, but it was pretty graphic. It was this woman from China talking about how ashamed she is that it happens.
> 
> I could post the video and put it in a spoiler, but I don't know if that's appropriate.


In China it's just general cruelty though. If you'll remember, there was the news story from last year or so about a child getting run over by several vehicles, yet all people passing by didn't even try to help.
I can also tell you that that's not the only instance of people in China deciding that giving help is too hard.


----------



## Improv (Nov 2, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> My parents woke me up at 7am with their yelling. No doubt they were fighting over something insignificant and dumb like always. I couldn't go back to sleep after that and now I'm pretty tired.



This happens with me far too often. Sorry.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 2, 2014)

i lost my phone, keys and purse all at the same time
i literally don't know what to do


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

I want friends but I feel like the only way to make them is to be super outgoing and bubbly and what not. 
That's just not me.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

My boyfriend and his friends invited me to play CoD with them the new one that comes out in two days. I told him I can't afford to spend 100 bucks on the game because I have other expenses to pay for. Which sucks because I do want to play with him.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> My boyfriend and his friends invited me to play CoD with them the new one that comes out in two days. I told him I can't afford to spend 100 bucks on the game because I have other expenses to pay for. Which sucks because I do want to play with him.



The game's 100 dollars?! o.o


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The game's 100 dollars?! o.o




http://www.gamestop.com/collection/...7&medium=tsa&gclid=CMOs7_SK3cECFQOSfgodw18A8A

apparently so


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The game's 100 dollars?! o.o



He bought the Pro-Edition which is 100 dollars. The game by itself is 60 bucks. Which is still to expensive for me. ><; 

This also comes with another downside that the limited time he and I get together is going to be cut shorter so he can play with his friends.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> He bought the Pro-Edition which is 100 dollars. The game by itself is 60 bucks. Which is still to expensive for me. ><;
> 
> This also comes with another downside that the limited time he and I get together is going to be cut shorter so he can play with his friends.



To be honest the only reason I'd have any interest in that game is because Kevin Spacey is in it. 
I hope your boyfriend doesn't totally ignore you for COD because that'd be stupid.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> To be honest the only reason I'd have any interest in that game is because Kevin Spacey is in it.
> I hope your boyfriend doesn't totally ignore you for COD because that'd be stupid.



I hope so too. We're LDR, he works full time so week days he's not home till around 7-8 PM my time. There is also (with Daylight Savings ending) a one hour time difference between us. Most nights we just watch something on Netflix for an hour or two then he goes to bed. He goes to bed early so roughly I get to spend time with him for 2 hours give or take every day. ><


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I want friends but I feel like the only way to make them is to be super outgoing and bubbly and what not.
> That's just not me.



Same, plus I feel boring because everyone has so much personality. I sometimes feel like I don't have enough personality (if that makes sense)...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Same, plus I feel boring because everyone has so much personality. I sometimes feel like I don't have enough personality (if that makes sense)...



Oh my god, I feel the same way. I don't have much of a personality at all lol.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Same, plus I feel boring because everyone has so much personality. I sometimes feel like I don't have enough personality (if that makes sense)...


I feel ya. The people I tend to hang out with are really outgoing and active in general, while I'm more of a silent type. I feel like I have a boring personality, but still get asked to hang out. I often get told that the reason they like having me around is that I always look so serious but then say something unexpectedly funny. Even if you feel like you're boring you'll be able to find people that appreciate you and will tell you it's quite the opposite. There's nobody with only "bad" personality traits.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

Your probably a Introvert. :c


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

INTROVERTS FOR THE WIN =w=


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I want friends but I feel like the only way to make them is to be super outgoing and bubbly and what not.
> That's just not me.



I am an introvert as well. I do find it harder to make friends since ordinary or typical conversation tends to bore me, and I have trouble keeping the conversation moving. I do enjoy my privacy, but certainly like to have companionship from time to time. It's about meeting people who are similar to you or at least appreciate you for who you are


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god, I feel the same way. I don't have much of a personality at all lol.





Reindeer said:


> I feel ya. The people I tend to hang out with are really outgoing and active in general, while I'm more of a silent type. I feel like I have a boring personality, but still get asked to hang out. I often get told that the reason they like having me around is that I always look so serious but then say something unexpectedly funny. Even if you feel like you're boring you'll be able to find people that appreciate you and will tell you it's quite the opposite. There's nobody with only "bad" personality traits.



I'm so glad there are people who feel the same way. xD It makes me feel less alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Your probably a Introvert. :c



Yeah, I'm definetily an introvert.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

It takes a while to get comfortable being a Introvert. Don't push it so hard, things are better if you just find people you're comfortable with and ones that won't drain you like a leech. 

Image is a guide to Introverts. It was to big to post so here is a link. 
http://xmindshare.s3.amazonaws.com/preview/Kjg3-HJZLOAN-45573.png


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't want to sound stupid, but what is an introvert?


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't want to sound stupid, but what is an introvert?



Someone who is not really all that outgoing, they are usually more reserved.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I should add that an outgoing person is an extrovert.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> It takes a while to get comfortable being a Introvert. Don't push it so hard, things are better if you just find people you're comfortable with and ones that won't drain you like a leech.
> 
> Image is a guide to Introverts. It was to big to post so here is a link.
> http://xmindshare.s3.amazonaws.com/preview/Kjg3-HJZLOAN-45573.png



I have long since accepted that I am introverted and probably always will be. The troublesome thing is that all of my good friends are extroverted people who like to hang out with a bunch of _other_ extroverted people. Sometimes I go along because I don't have any other friends to be with and it's so mentally and emotionally draining to be around people who are extroverted. Case in point is the Filipino club at my school. It's filled with loud, confident Asian boys and peppy, bubbly Asian girls. They're nice people, don't get me wrong, but I felt so out of place and so tired around them that I eventually stopped going to the club meetings. 

TLDR - I need to meet more introverts in real life, hah.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 2, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I feel ya. The people I tend to hang out with are really outgoing and active in general, while I'm more of a silent type. I feel like I have a boring personality, but still get asked to hang out. I often get told that the reason they like having me around is that I always look so serious but then say something unexpectedly funny. Even if you feel like you're boring you'll be able to find people that appreciate you and will tell you it's quite the opposite. There's nobody with only "bad" personality traits.



That sounds a lot like me. I deal with a lot of insecurities that make me feel like I'm a boring waste of time to be around, but really, people still want to be around me and hang out and they laugh at my jokes (sometimes haha)... obviously I'm not a total bore.

But even if I was, I've come to enjoy being myself now more than I ever have, so I find myself interesting. And that's okay.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't want to sound stupid, but what is an introvert?



If you click the image I posted that explains it too. 

Most of my friends are introverts, we tend to just speak online. Lol.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> If you click the image I posted that explains it too.
> 
> Most of my friends are introverts, we tend to just speak online. Lol.



Lucky, literally everyone that I get along with is extroverted and I just get exhausted being around them after an hour or 2.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lucky, literally everyone that I get along with is extroverted and I just get exhausted being around them after an hour or 2.



That was my High School life. Looking back, it explains why I was so short tempered about everything. Lol.


----------



## Radda (Nov 2, 2014)

My friends taking all her anger out on me.What did I do to her?༽΄◞ิ౪◟ิ‵༼


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

Stupid dumb panic attack almost every night stupid.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 2, 2014)

depression strikes again...


----------



## Radda (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler: @___@.



My sister taking all her crap and life and problems all on me.She said I reply to things with a smart reply such as I know since I don't know.She said I just should reply with a okay or something simple.Just give her a good life for now.I am pretty mad at her since she had a head ache this morning and was spouting her bs at me as in:You should be nicer to mom and dad,mom and dad spent 5k on braces to make your teeth look god damn better.Seriously I care but you spouting my problems at me will just make me more aware of stuff rather than make me change is what I see it as.I am just waiting for the time to come now and just trying to not get frustrated at her.Oh well,I guess she was tired from her little trip from the place she wasn't suppose to go to.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler



Capella is annoying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler: What else annoys me



Left-wing fascists. And most liberals in congress are fascist. A communist only wants total power because they think that's the best way to run the country. A fascist wants total control of people because they don't want citizen to have freedom. I am less compatible with liberals than any other kind of person.



- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Capella is annoying.





Spoiler



I saw what she did to you. That is clearly attacking other users, and she should've never done that. And she's stealing your words to defend herself.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Last, but not least, that every time when I post merge, it adds an automatic subscription to the thread. That needs to stop.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Derp



Debating whether or not to ask them to take down my entry for that DOTM contest. I guess traditional doesn't hold a candle to digital.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler



my mom is really freaking pushy and annoying when it comes to religion. why can't i practice it my own way (if at all?)


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Debating whether or not to ask them to take down my entry for that DOTM contest. I guess traditional doesn't hold a candle to digital.



Hey don't worry about it, mine isn't very good, but yours is lovely~ Traditional art is just as good as digital


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 3, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my mom is really freaking pushy and annoying when it comes to religion. why can't i practice it my own way (if at all?)



My father wouldn't accept that I didn't believed in religion and the best thing to do is keeping your mouth shut when it gets mentioned. Don't say a word or comment about it.

Since I left my parents house that he can't really do anything now.

But it always irritated me why he would always get pissed even though he won't go to the church more than twice a year.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 3, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> My father wouldn't accept that I didn't believed in religion and the best thing to do is keeping your mouth shut when it gets mentioned. Don't say a word or comment about it.
> 
> Since I left my parents house that he can't really do anything now.
> 
> But it always irritated me why he would always get pissed even though he won't go to the church more than twice a year.



yeah, i've learned how to deal with it. when i was in high school, i tried to at least get out of church, but it got me an earful every time. haven't tried since. i'm not sure how she'll react when i finally leave home, but it doesn't matter.

it's not even that i don't believe, because i think i do?? but i just don't want to practice it in such a strict, orthodox manner. it ends up bugging me a lot at times, but i've mostly managed to deal.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler



i was standing in the kitchen carving up the chicken for dinner and minding my own business
next min in storms my boyfriend _the bae_ in a jealous rage
"u been screwing the milkman" he said
he was crazy and he kept on screaming
"U BEEN SCREWING THE MILKMAN"
and then he ran into my knife...
he ran into my knife ten times...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

that we cant have 150 x 150 pics unless we're staff. :c


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 3, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> yeah, i've learned how to deal with it. when i was in high school, i tried to at least get out of church, but it got me an earful every time. haven't tried since. i'm not sure how she'll react when i finally leave home, but it doesn't matter.
> 
> it's not even that i don't believe, because i think i do?? but i just don't want to practice it in such a strict, orthodox manner. it ends up bugging me a lot at times, but i've mostly managed to deal.



Uhm mine never made me to go to church apart when there is any family event(e.g:wedding and such) since they don't go themselves, but never wanted to hear when I said I didn't believed it. 

Don't leave your house just because of that as it's obvious, only if you are keen on doing it for some other reason. In my example, I left because I wanted to live on my own and wanted to continue with my studies, so I moved to England to live with my boyfriend, while in my country I would be stuck working, living in the middle of nowhere. So it was a decision that actually made me happy not just because of a simple reason, but many of them.




Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems that he really needs help controlling his jealousy, either you stand up,help him and end up not trying to be affected over it or either you have to run away from it. Otherwise, you will end up not speaking with anyone else and a depression.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

well this will do but still sad xP


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 3, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> Uhm mine never made me to go to church apart when there is any family event(e.g:wedding and such) since they don't go themselves, but never wanted to hear when I said I didn't believed it.
> 
> Don't leave your house just because of that as it's obvious, only if you are keen on doing it for some other reason. In my example, I left because I wanted to live on my own and wanted to continue with my studies, so I moved to England to live with my boyfriend, while in my country I would be stuck working, living in the middle of nowhere. So it was a decision that actually made me happy not just because of a simple reason, but many of them.



yeah, well mine does. and she drags me along with her. 

I wasn't saying I WANT to move out. I really don't. I like being at home. I just wanted to vent about my mom's tendency to be obnoxious about religion, and it's been something I've dealt with for a while but can still irritate me.


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 3, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aleonhart said:


> yeah, well mine does. and she drags me along with her.
> 
> I wasn't saying I WANT to move out. I really don't. I like being at home. I just wanted to vent about my mom's tendency to be obnoxious about religion, and it's been something I've dealt with for a while but can still irritate me.


Have you ever tried to chat with her quietly about it?
How old are you by the way?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm reading a letter from school, and I have 1 hour of detention because I was tardy to school. But I haven't even been late to school so far this year. There were days where I was absent/ditched, but I was never late to school. Obviously one of my teachers is out to get me.


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Matron took away my sick bowl so now I can't use it as a trilby 


{got taken out of school bc of cramps bc of women problems}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm reading a letter from school, and I have 1 hour of detention because I was tardy to school. But I haven't even been late to school so far this year. There were days where I was absent/ditched, but I was never late to school. Obviously one of my teachers is out to get me.



If your detention is unjustly implied, you have the right to skip it.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> If your detention is unjustly implied, you have the right to skip it.



surely they should take it up with the school instead of just skipping it? that might get them in more trouble


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm reading a letter from school, and I have 1 hour of detention because I was tardy to school. But I haven't even been late to school so far this year. There were days where I was absent/ditched, but I was never late to school. Obviously one of my teachers is out to get me.



Talk to your Principal about this?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 3, 2014)

i really wanna say something snarky to the people who i think are annoying but i dont wanna be an *******


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 3, 2014)

~
Work.
I'm leaving because I'll be moving towards the end of November.  I haven't said anything because my workplace walks you out the door the day you leave-there's no two weeks.  Otherwise, I'd have put mine in already.  Well, I feel super guilty about it.  If I weren't moving, I'd stay, and I'd love to stay.  But at the same time, I'm so frustrated!  It seems like every time I talk to my leader there's a new problem that would have been nice to know about months prior to now.  And I just feel unhappy about it.  Because I feel like I'm doing my best, just about as good as everyone around me, but other people are being presented these opportunities and I am not.  I /hate/ customer service.  I hate it.  A bunch of entitled people calling me and yelling about why they shouldn't have to pay their bills, even when they just didn't pay their bill and they need to, is not my ideal job.  There's so much talk about growth and all the people around me are being told about these different kinds of jobs they can have in the company, while my leader just talks to me about what a crappy employee I am.  So...I feel guilty.  I feel super guilty.  I want to do good in this company.  Everything they've told me to do, I've done.  I just feel like everyone around me gets opportunities-they're /pushed/ into new things, and I get stuck with customer service.  I don't know.  I'm irritated at this company as a whole, anyway.  We don't treat our customers right, we spend thousands of dollars on our employees, so the employees live like kings while the customers are roped into contracts and can't pay their bills.

...Sorry for the wall of text.  I'm just feeling lots of things I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

that i cant find a frickin' paper i need >_<


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and now you're in jail typical


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 3, 2014)

Apparently no one told the kids grandma that I had refused to watch the kids. Because they all 'forgot' to pay me for the past 4 weeks.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

I forgot it was senior skip day do I'm stuck sitting in empty classrooms doing absolutely zero because nobody came to school. My stomach keeps making gross sounds and cramping as well so I asked my dad to come get me but he hasn't answered yet. I hope I can go home because sitting here doing nothing is going to suck. Even my teachers had nothing planned for senior classes.

No school tomorrow as well... Blaaaah


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2014)

Good bye sembreak hello school jgh


----------



## Brackets (Nov 3, 2014)

Still can't find my phone, keys or purse, I guess someone's stolen them. This means I'll have to borrow money off friends until I get a new card, which I hate doing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

still cant find that paper uh this sucks...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> still cant find that paper uh this sucks...



write ur own paper ezpz


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> write ur own paper ezpz



it's for an internet upgrade oh well.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 3, 2014)

For some reason, my grandma loves surprising me with video game presents. It's very sweet and thoughtful, but they are almost never a game I am interested in playing ... wish she would just save her money! XD


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

You know how people have these little habits
That get you down? Like my boyfriend...
My boyfriend, he likes to chew gum, 
No, not chew, pop! 
So I came home this one day and I'm really irritated
And I'm looking for a lil' bit of sympathy
And there's my boyfriend lyin' on the couch, 
Drinkin' a beer and chewin'
No, not chewin', poppin'! 
So, I said to him, I said 
"You pop that gum one more time," 
Haiz... And he did 
So I wanted to take the shotgun off the wall 
And fire two warning shots 
Into his head


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2014)

One of my big toe nails is dead, and its falling apart, but it just wont fall out. It's really garish at this point and I can't go around anymore without socks.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

@Hamusuta uh thats sounds healthy LOL

and huh how does a toenail die?


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Ahri said:


> @Hamusuta uh thats sounds healthy LOL
> 
> and huh how does a toenail die?



idk, the blood stops flowing to the nail and it withers? :L


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

that sounds awfully frightening .. ._. im just super squeamish and fubghughhh any of those thoughts make me cringe cause it reminds of the time 



Spoiler: ew



i stubbed my toenail on a rock at the beach and the entire thing came off I'VE SAID TOO MUCH


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2014)

Ahri said:


> @Hamusuta uh thats sounds healthy LOL
> 
> and huh how does a toenail die?



When a nail is struck with a enough force it causes a condition called onychoptosis, in which the nail seperates from the nail bed. Over time the nail becomes discoloured and begins to fall apart with the onset of a new nail.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

that i probably wont get much for these games im gonna sell but o well i need the money.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

Ahri said:


> @Hamusuta uh thats sounds healthy LOL



He had it coming.


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> He had it coming.



He had it coming all along?


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 3, 2014)

Another thing that's bothering me is that don't you hate it when your talking or messaging people to engage in a conversation and like they cut the conversation short for no reason?

I get this sometimes at work and on forums.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> He had it coming all along?



If had been there or if you had seen it I bet you would of done the same!


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> If had been there or if you had seen it I bet you would of done the same!



who comes next jfc


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Another thing that's bothering me is that don't you hate it when your talking or messaging people to engage in a conversation and like they cut the conversation short for no reason?
> 
> I get this sometimes at work and on forums.



it happens. You can't really expect to command someones total attention unless you actually deserve it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> who comes next jfc



Well...
I met Ezekiel Young from Salt Lake City 
About two years ago, and he told me he was single 
And we hit it off right away
So, we started living together 
He'd go to work, he'd come home, 
I'd fix him a drink, and we'd have dinner. 
(He had it coming) And then I found out,
Single, he told me. Single, my butt!
Not only was he married, oh no, he had six wives 
One of those Mormons, you know
So that night, when he came home from work
I fixed him his drink
As usual
You know, some guys just can't hold their arsenic


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> it happens. You can't really expect to command someones total attention unless you actually deserve it.



Well in my case I'm an assistant manager at my job and i'm in charge of scheldules,meetings,paychecks etc...and I have to take that into account whether or not the employees at my job are either interested at the job and looking forward to work their way up in the company or you have people interested in just the money and dont care that much.

That's what i'm dealing with.


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> Well...
> I met Ezekiel Young from Salt Lake City
> About two years ago, and he told me he was single
> And we hit it off right away
> ...




I'M DONE THIS IS TOO MUCH *FLAILS ON FLOOR*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

my period. go away forever please.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's only tuesday...


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> my period. go away forever please.



this, i am curled up on top of my bed with a hot water bottle trying to get some demo reels done and i'm frickin dying here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> this, i am curled up on top of my bed with a hot water bottle trying to get some demo reels done and i'm frickin dying here



yes... and im craving crisps way too bad


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bad salespeople on this site


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> yes... and im craving crisps way too bad




throw me a pack of ready salted would you love ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> throw me a pack of ready salted would you love ;-;



i wish ;_;


----------



## Improv (Nov 3, 2014)

my mom saying "whoo someone's grouchy!"

i wasn't in a bad mood until you said that


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

When you're about to do something nice for your parents and surprise them and while ur doin it they ask you to do the thing u r doing like sERIOUSLY WHY IM ALREAYD DONING IT AND U WERE OGNNA BE SO PROUD OF ME


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> OGNNA



i'm going to name my firstborn child that thank you


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 3, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm going to name my firstborn child that thank you



I wish you and baby Ognna well for the future.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

People who seriously use "bae". Just. stop. it.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> I wish you and baby Ognna well for the future.



Lol, whut


----------



## Brackets (Nov 3, 2014)

feel really bad for missing my hospital placement today, but I really had to sort out stuff and look for my purse - no luck though


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

Chest tickles


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 3, 2014)

Trying to figure out the best way to create a thriving community on my forum, it's actually quite hard to start off D =


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 3, 2014)

Yesterday I was nervous about starting classes today.

This morning it was all fine and dandy.

Now.. other people are already posting their first assignments in the forums. It's only the first day and I feel so far behind. ;-;

Obviously posting on forums instead of finishing my first two assignments is the best way to handle the situation.


----------



## asuka (Nov 3, 2014)

league rant bc i'm salty



Spoiler



was winning a game of league so hard then our vlad has to afk because of an "emergency" (im pretty sure he was just salty about getting camped) and proceed to basically have a 3v5 because our lucian literally lacks a brain and gets hooked by every. single. thresh. hook. by the worst thresh i have ever seen entire my lifetime. (he flayed backwards every single time) the same lucian that was calling out 12-0 riven a noob because we didn't push (how can we push when lucian gets hooked every single time .1 seconds into a fight so its literally a 3v5 every single fight??)

i want to die why are 90% of people in gold elo completely uncarriable


----------



## Radda (Nov 3, 2014)

Alot of things.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

I really just want Tricera reviewed x-x


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who seriously use "bae". Just. stop. it.



I can't stand it when people ironically use stuff like that so often that it becomes an actual part of their vocabulary.


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 3, 2014)

Camera work due to be handed in in 3 weeks, still got not enough footage and still waiting for a dozen authorizations to be able to shoot


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler



i loved hot PE teacher more than i could possibly say
he was a real artistic guy, u kno? sensitive, a painter...
but he was always out trying to find himself
he'd go out every night looking for himself
and on the way he found ruth, gladys, rosemary and irving

i guess u can say we broke up because of artistic differences
he saw himself as alive and i saw him dead...


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm procrastinating on doing a butt load of homework heh </3


----------



## Resi (Nov 3, 2014)

I just wrote a long rant and deleted it.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 3, 2014)

Dude in my CISCO Networking class straight up copy/pasted a passage from wiki to use as his discussion post and I can't call him out on it ><


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> People who seriously use "bae". Just. stop. it.



Just think of it this way, they're calling their SO's "poop". Which makes it even more funny.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 3, 2014)

My anxiety is really bad tonight and my pelvis is killing me, which is making me more uppitity. 
I thought I had gotten over my rough patch...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 3, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My anxiety is really bad tonight and my pelvis is killing me, which is making me more uppitity.
> I thought I had gotten over my rough patch...



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you. You're so sweet. (Just catching up with your Halloween message, lol.)
It's probably my fault, putting off being seen for my pelvis.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 3, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had it coming. He had it coming all along.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My anxiety is really bad tonight and my pelvis is killing me, which is making me more uppitity.
> I thought I had gotten over my rough patch...



-hug-


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

To the people who replied about my detention thing: Thanks for the advice, but I'm just going to do the detention. It's not too bad, even though it's "1 hour" of detention, you basically have to show up during lunch, and after that you have -1 hour taken off your total number of detention hours. And lunch is shorter this year, last year it was 45 minutes, now it's 30 minutes.

My social studies class room smelt like rotting flesh.

My dad picked me up late from school, and it was all because of my mom. Now my afternoon plans are ruined, wtf.

Every time I edit a post, it takes me to Advanced Settings. Just no, seriously, that's why there's the "Advanced Settings" button on the bottom right...

Other things, I don't know if I should mention because it's a pretty hot topic to talk about.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 3, 2014)

Got my uncle to look at a car today, it's got a few minor problems but mostly fine. I still like it but apparently there's a guy going to look at it tomorrow so he'll probably take it. idk I don't really want to make a rush decision so I'll probably just let it go. 

Just starting to get kind of down about the whole thing, I can't find anything I like and so far the week or so I haven't had a car has been terrible. 

My uncle is looking and I'm looking but I'm so picky and I hate asking people for drives but I need to get to work and I feel like people are going to start getting annoyed that I don't just pick a ****ing car already but there's just nothing out there I like. ;l


----------



## CR33P (Nov 3, 2014)

book report due in less than a month and haven't even started book


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 3, 2014)

CR33P said:


> book report due in less than a month and haven't even started book



Quick, go scour Wikipedia for the plot and google major themes and hidden meanings in the story!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Craaamps :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yearly exams next week...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Yearly exams next week...



I can tell that you don't like school very much. And yes, final exams are adding heavy pressure to people too.


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

Got made redundant from two jobs in the past week (I kid you not!). They both had contracts end with companies they had contracts with, which ultimately left me and a few others jobless since we did administration and data entry for those specific contracts.

I've not been paid from either of them yet since the company paying me is useless. Was supposed to get paid Friday, it's now Tuesday and the constant phoning and asking where it is doesn't seem to be making the give me my damn money.


I've always struggled looking for and finding work, so kind of ultra bummed out that I've lost two jobs, especially since finding one a few days after being made redundant was awesome and hyped me right up...Only to be made redundant from that as well.

I've also been barely getting along and eating cheap instant noodles since it's the only thing I can afford till I get paid, since I wasn't prepared to be paid 5 days late.


The main thing that's annoying me though is I want to get paid so I can go and buy a WiiU so that I can at least enjoy my unemployment -.- I sort of need to buy one before Smash is released and they inevitably get sold out.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 4, 2014)

Music won't let me go to sleep. Curse you Pandora and your amazing Piano Sonatas.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I can tell that you don't like school very much. And yes, final exams are adding heavy pressure to people too.



School is a bother! They are so strict and mean to me D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> School is a bother! They are so strict and mean to me D;



I know you live in another country, but public school is horrible in general, especially in the US.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I know you live in another country, but public school is horrible in general, especially in the US.



Yes. I'm in Australia... I go to a private co-ed school :/


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

You know what really grinds my gears. When people talk to girls as if they were just an object. LOL

I try to play a video game with some friends but what happens.. they invite strangers who I have no idea who they are and they start talking to me as if they've known me for a long time and they do not shut up. For twoooo three seconds?? Like jeez let me breathe. Then to call me a *f word* *uh.. bad w word*?? You don't even know me, you're not my friend, don't talk to me like that. I also hate how I have to stick up for myself which _usually_ doesn't end well because I end up losing my temper and yelling at them due to anger and frustration.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

r u sure its not just general trash talking


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Just think of it this way, they're calling their SO's "poop". Which makes it even more funny.


Haha yeah I laugh pretty hard when they actually do even if they know the origins or not.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> He had it coming. He had it coming all along.



if u had been there and if u had seen it, trust me, u would have done the same


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake. said:


> if u had been there and if u had seen it, trust me, u would have done the same



are we still doing this? ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

this goddamn paper i neeeeeed it.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 4, 2014)

ended up talking late last night on the phone with my slightly crazy ex when he was having a breakdown. I know its not my problem anymore but he seems so sad and I still care about him


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 4, 2014)

People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?



the hell??


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Nov 4, 2014)

This Friday the whole school will be getting back their promo(end-of-year) results and I really hope our whole class managed to get promoted and not be separated next year.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 4, 2014)

My stomach fricken hurts and I can't stay home


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?



Really? ffs. I like collectibles, but that's too frickin' far.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 4, 2014)

i feel so sick oh my god
ugh im still not sure what happened to me yesterday...
-------




Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?


wHAT


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?



why?
just.....why


----------



## azukitan (Nov 4, 2014)

Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?



Hahaha. Well, value _is_ subjective


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 4, 2014)

Kids have no school today so I have all of them. They've only been here 20 minutes and I'm already ready to call their parents to get them out of here. -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

killachine mk-2 in rebirth 1 how the hell....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

the hat tree forums coming soon (tm)


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 4, 2014)

My practical was cancelled.  I should have just slept more.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)

I like my chemistry teacher but he isn't the best at teaching. He always spends most of the period trying to make stuff explode instead of going over what we need to know for tests and I'm so lost on what we're doing right now.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 4, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I like my chemistry teacher but he isn't the best at teaching. He always spends most of the period trying to make stuff explode instead of going over what we need to know for tests and I'm so lost on what we're doing right now.


That describes about 99% of chemistry teachers.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u sure its not just general trash talking



They were trying to be funny and act as if I was like their friend already and they could talk however they wanted. Like I _clearly_ stated.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

wat does it have to do with objectification of women tho


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

You clearly don't understand lmao

Should I write it out for you on skype or Kik?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 4, 2014)

Stina said:


> People are paying IRL money for some damn collectibles. Are you serious?



ayy lmao i'm not complaining


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

so wat ur saying is, the ppl wer being rude to u just because ur grill?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

nah ill just write it here

guess im gonna have to take my same paragraph and make it more clear.

so, people meet me and they immediately act as if they can just say anything they want to me

if it were my friends i guess i'd be better with it but even then enjoying getting called bad names really isn't that normal or fun

its probably different for you, but it isnt for me and its just a personal thing that i hate because whenever people add strangers, they act like ridiculous and make asses of themselves

thats _all_ i was saying

yeesh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

ok but wat does that have to do with objectification of grills specifically....


----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That describes about 99% of chemistry teachers.


I thought it was just a stereotype haha.

At least the class is fun up until we have the tests.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

you must not hang around a lot of grills in video games


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

i wont say im drowning in gaming grills but the ones i do know do not get abuse from strangers. actually nobody gets abuse from strangers. i guess thats typical league gamer mentality for u


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know if it's _abuse_

but it's just like

disrespect

but yeah, league is aimed for the younger folk but this guy was drinking i guess 

who even knows


----------



## Cudon (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate it when people complain about girls being ridiculed in gaming... Like what the hell do you expect from some immature fps community?!??!?!? There's plenty of fanbases that don't mind females, like I've never been ridiculed within the nintendo community for an example..

not offending anyone just got reminded <-<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> I don't know if it's _abuse_
> 
> but it's just like
> 
> ...


Leagues community depresses people what did you expect.. so many of my league playing friends just loose motivation to play with people after all the name calling and ****... its sad


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

lol seriously

i was just talking about me getting treated as a person but i happened to be mad and mentioned it for _all girls_ which isn't true

JUST ME AS A PERSON

if you were actually in my shoes you maybe would have understood how it feels to not even be treated like a human because of a game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I hate it when people complain about girls being ridiculed in gaming... Like what the hell do you expect from some immature fps community?!??!?!? There's plenty of fanbases that don't mind females, like I've never been ridiculed within the nintendo community for an example..
> 
> not offending anyone just got reminded <-<
> 
> ...



you completely just contradicted yourself by complaining about it then calling it sad but thats _none of my business_


----------



## Cudon (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahri said:


> lol seriously
> 
> i was just talking about me getting treated as a person but i happened to be mad and mentioned it for _all girls_ which isn't true
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about you though if you meant me(in the first part of my post that is) You just reminded me of something that's all.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

lol im pretty sure you were because you got reminded of it because of me

but its _none of my business_

got a problem with me ranting you can PM me about it

i dont mind


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

well id blame the person who invited the stranger just as much


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

Well to be fair he did apologize for inviting him, and it's whatever I just won't play with him again. I'm just going to stay in my close circle of friends.

Problem solved 8}


----------



## Cudon (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahri said:


> lol im pretty sure you were because you got reminded of it because of me
> 
> but its _none of my business_
> 
> ...


Well you reminded me of it but I wasn't saying it to you.. So many females i've met just pull that card and it's annoying. Also I was just trying to relate to you through my friends xL League is another immature community and it depresses people. That's it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

maybe u just didnt fit the depiction of grills that the game portrays


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

They probably ask for it by joking back with them in the same manner

However I don't do that


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow o___o

Well this stupid boss in rebirth 1 still because why you even 1HKO me after half your hp the fawk


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahri said:


> you completely just contradicted yourself by complaining about it then calling it sad but thats _none of my business_


I don't see a contradiction. She mentioned that some communities will treat female players like that, and implied it's because some communities will talk **** regardless. Then mentions that the LoL community depresses people because it's one of those places.

And to add to that, it's not just women that get crap flung at them. If you're a guy, the same communities will say you're a homosexual or that they banged your mom just to try and anger you. The fact you're so angry about what they say to you just shows you shouldn't be interacting with these people at all. _But that's none of my business._ ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

eh wat do u expect of socially ******** league players who cant detect boundaries


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

if you dont see the contradiction then errr

ok

but im not just saying its all women oh my god LOL shoot me

im perfectly aware that it happens to guys too

the fact that it just happens all the time to me is what bugs me

saying i shouldnt interact with them is honestly not what it is, i just dont see how its normal to just brush off being called bad names. sorry that something that bugs me means i shouldnt interact with boys in a game

it was just the way they acted when i didnt do **** to deserve it

so there, i come off by mentioning a problem that happens to girls and people bring in the oh it happens to men too

_never did i say it doesnt happen to men too_


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 4, 2014)

I also said the problem is that you take it personally. I've been called various things on online games and the best course of action is literally to just ignore it. People in TF2 get just as mad when I destroy their livelihoods and start calling me much worse things than I mentioned in my previous post. I just continue destroying them and don't react. They're mad at me and that's why they're saying that crap, ignoring it just makes them wallow in it.

Not sure what the reason is for them calling you names, but reacting to it is exactly what they want. So either go along with it as a joke or ignore it, otherwise the only one who's making you angry is yourself.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That describes about 99% of chemistry teachers.



Tbh


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

lol Er, I'll just tell them to stop because I don't know them like that considering I'm in a skype call with my friends for the duration of the game.

The fact was that they had no reason, which is why I was like 

_why are you calling me that_


----------



## Cudon (Nov 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> eh wat do u expect of socially ******** league players who cant detect boundaries


This. 

You either grow thicker skin or leave. It's not like they're close to you as people so I don't see a reason for you to care about their words. They don't even know you. So in the end their words are just.. words.. It's not your boyfriend or anyone else close so their words simply lack impact.. or should.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

All I did was tell them not to call me that and then I let out my true feelings here, it's not like there's anything wrong by being bugged by it so..

yeesh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

Well this is the whats bothering you thread, i was just curious as to why this was specifically a case of objectifying women


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

well some cases apply to only men and some only women

women dont get told that people are ****ing their moms or whatever

and yeah...

it was just one situation..


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it just me? Or TBT needs a redesign?


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> This.
> 
> You either grow thicker skin or leave. It's not like they're close to you as people so I don't see a reason for you to care about their words. They don't even know you. So in the end their words are just.. words.. It's not your boyfriend or anyone else close so their words simply lack impact.. or should.



Eh, I disagree. Words are never just words. just because someone doesn't know you personally, doesn't mean you're wrong for feeling upset when they say something made to hurt you. But I do agree that if you can't take it, maybe you should reconsider being part of the community. LoL's community is insidious, I'm fairly certain everyone knows that at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

well you can just switch to the other theme *cough*


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Is it just me? Or TBT needs a redesign?



Probably not just you. But does it really? Probably not.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

concluded that I'm staying away from people that aren't close friends

yikes

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Is it just me? Or TBT needs a redesign?



why would tbt need a new design

it's fine as it is


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahri said:


> concluded that I'm staying away from people that aren't close friends
> 
> yikes



well, how do u make new friends then


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

eh, im sort of satisfied with my friends right now


----------



## Eldin (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally got a drive today to work, only to find out that I lost my keys (which include my now useless car key and my keys for work). Looked everywhere, even stopped in to my Dads and looked there. I was talking to my Mom, she said she also looked everywhere and they're nowhere to be found. I had a bag with shampoo I just bought in it, and that's also missing. So I'm pretty sure I probably threw the keys in that bag and now they're gone too. And I already tore the house apart looking for the bag, so idk what to do. 

My boss had to come let me in, so I had to sit out in the cold and wait since I could only get a drive early.

I can't seem to catch a break lately, it's like every day is just ****ty and stressful. Now I need to try to find a drive back to my place tonight so I can look for my keys. Don't know how I'm going to swing that one. ;l

ugh I'm just so disgusted with everything


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

jesus christ a no is a no and i dont buy tbt pixels for rl stuff >_<


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> jesus christ a no is a no and i dont buy tbt pixels for rl stuff >_<





crap, is someone telling you to buy their collectibles for $$$?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> crap, is someone telling you to buy their collectibles for $$$?


well indirectly yes. well nvm that now.


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> well indirectly yes. well nvm that now.



ugh, ikr, someone kept PM'ing me asking to trade my peach/ sell it to them when I wasn't remotely interested in doing so :/ like, that's so annoying. I never invited you to try at my collectibles ,_,


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> ugh, ikr, someone kept PM'ing me asking to trade my peach/ sell it to them when I wasn't remotely interested in doing so :/ like, that's so annoying. I never invited you to try at my collectibles ,_,



This and I wouldn't buy/sell for real stuff that is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 4, 2014)

My sister got tippex in my webcam and i wiped it out and theres still some in there and its all blury :/


----------



## Brackets (Nov 4, 2014)

have to get up so early for surgery tomorrow and I HATE watching surgery. they make it look so interesting and dramatic on tv programs but omg it's so boring just watching for hours


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> This and I wouldn't buy/sell for real stuff that is just plain ridiculous.


It's also against TBT rules to do that. You should report them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's also against TBT rules to do that. You should report them.



>should be told to the whole tbt marketplace people lol no i wont buy you rl credits lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the username I wanna switch into is already occupied by some person who was last active like 3 years ago what the....


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

how judgemental people can be... holy crap.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> >should be told to the whole tbt marketplace people lol no i wont buy you rl credits lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also the username I wanna switch into is already occupied by some person who was last active like 3 years ago what the....



pm mod, theyre normally quite accommodating about that


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> pm mod, theyre normally quite accommodating about that



username or reporting people wanna sell stuff for eshop credits?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

I want to go shopping. It's only wednesday .... D; HURRY WEEKEND!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> username or reporting people wanna sell stuff for eshop credits?



username changes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> username changes



might do :3 still they should clear it out without we having to do it


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

How I like have no TBT bells :/


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a report that's due really soon but I'm nowhere near done :/


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Still have a fever that really is killing me, also got an essay due tomorrow, going to school tomorrow is going to be a huge tossup.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

GAME and GameStop. They don't trade-in ntsc games but they sell them what the hell for real. (I live in EU/PAL region so I have to go to his crappy store like an hour away if I wanna sell back those)


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 4, 2014)

My instant coffee kind of tastes like popcorn.

And it is not enjoyable.


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> GAME and GameStop. They don't trade-in ntsc games but they sell them what the hell for real. (I live in EU/PAL region so I have to go to his crappy store like an hour away if I wanna sell back those)



ugh IKR, I tried to trade in my SoulSilver and SM64 and they were both NTSC, if I did I could've snagged a cycling cartridge for free ;-;

((they have GAME in Sweden? ))

you and me are twins man I swear it


----------



## SuzannaBanana (Nov 4, 2014)

Something that's bothering me.. hmm, well.. there is one thing in particular. I'm having some issues with my sexuality. Maybe not with my sexuality exactly because I know I'm pansexual, just a lot of confusion surrounding the question "what do I really want?", in terms with a relationship. I'm currently in a relationship, but it's causing me some grief. It's a great relationship and he's a great guy, but I have this feeling and thought that comes over me quite frequently that I want to be with a girl. Very frustrating. Anyway, that's what is bothering me.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

SuzannaBanana said:


> Something that's bothering me.. hmm, well.. there is one thing in particular. I'm having some issues with my sexuality. Maybe not with my sexuality exactly because I know I'm pansexual, just a lot of confusion surrounding the question "what do I really want?", in terms with a relationship. I'm currently in a relationship, but it's causing me some grief. It's a great relationship and he's a great guy, but I have this feeling and thought that comes over me quite frequently that I want to be with a girl. Very frustrating. Anyway, that's what is bothering me.



well, if you aren't sure of what you want then that's completely okay; you won't always feel that way. my question is, how long have you been feeling this way for? if you possibly want to be with a girl my advice is maybe taking a break from the relationship, and see how it makes you feel.


----------



## SuzannaBanana (Nov 4, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> well, if you aren't sure of what you want then that's completely okay; you won't always feel that way. my question is, how long have you been feeling this way for? if you possibly want to be with a girl my advice is maybe taking a break from the relationship, and see how it makes you feel.



I've actually felt like this even before I got into my current relationship, which is over 8 months ago. I felt like this and still decided to get into a relationship with a guy. I probably should take a break from the relationship and see what happens, it's just very hard because he's a great guy and I do really like him. I just don't feel fulfilled due to that recurring feeling. >_<


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

SuzannaBanana said:


> I've actually felt like this even before I got into my current relationship, which is over 8 months ago. I felt like this and still decided to get into a relationship with a guy. I probably should take a break from the relationship and see what happens, it's just very hard because he's a great guy and I do really like him. I just don't feel fulfilled due to that recurring feeling. >_<



well while that isn't necessarily fair to either of you, since you were feeling this way previously,  what's done is done. what matters is right now. it's awesome that he's a nice guy and everything, but that doesn't mean you should stick with what you're in right now because then you're kind of settling and will always wonder about the what if, but that's just my opinion on it; at the end of the day, it is entirely up to you. my only thing is just really think everything over, and i wish you the best with it.


----------



## SuzannaBanana (Nov 4, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> well while that isn't necessarily fair to either of you, since you were feeling this way previously,  what's done is done. what matters is right now. it's awesome that he's a nice guy and everything, but that doesn't mean you should stick with what you're in right now because then you're kind of settling and will always wonder about the what if, but that's just my opinion on it; at the end of the day, it is entirely up to you. my only thing is just really think everything over, and i wish you the best with it.



Thank you, I do appreciate the advice and your support very much. c:


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

drawing with a tablet is so ****ing hard murder me


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

SuzannaBanana said:


> Thank you, I do appreciate the advice and your support very much. c:



you're more than welcome. <3


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 4, 2014)

My college instructor for this course still has not graded Weeks 1-3's homework assignments. So the gradebook is reflecting the wrong grade overall...


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't spoken to her for a says and I'm starting to get irritable.

The worst part is is that she knows I'm there.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler:  



my best friend is moving.
i shared all of my secrets, my jokes and my thoughts with her and she has been with me since the beginning. she was the best thing of my life.

her words to me after my response to the news has me laughing and crying at the same time. it reminds me of how much i'll miss her snarky humor. god shes right, i am so ****ing cheesy, haha.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no
Is she moving, like, far away? I had a friend for 8 years that moved to an entirely different continent a few years ago. It's the worst feeling in the world when someone really special has to leave far away. Hopefully she isn't going too far?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> no
> Is she moving, like, far away? I had a friend for 8 years that moved to an entirely different continent a few years ago. It's the worst feeling in the world when someone really special has to leave far away. Hopefully she isn't going too far?


i'd say really far; its in an entirely different state. i really feel ****ty right now, i only have less than a month to spend time with her


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

Bad study and home work habits. I need a dice please PM me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler: TMI



My month long period... God, if I knew the last time my boyfriend and I had sex would be the only day I would get, I would've taken better advantage of it. I'm miserable. I'm just always cold and tired. I don't know what's going on. I think it's my PCOS, but I'm scared to go and find out my cysts have gotten worse. I'm like a gushing wound and I'm losing a dangerous amount of blood, like last time, but I keep hoping it'll stop... It stopped on it's own last time.


----------



## asuka (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler



i hate everything and i want to disappear :~)


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> i'd say really far; its in an entirely different state. i really feel ****ty right now, i only have less than a month to spend time with her



Ugh, that sucks. I hate when stuff like this happens. Hopefully you guys will be able to see each other when she moves. :/



asuka said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i hate everything and i want to disappear :~)



we're twins


----------



## CR33P (Nov 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler: TMI
> 
> 
> 
> My month long period... God, if I knew the last time my boyfriend and I had sex would be the only day I would get, I would've taken better advantage of it. I'm miserable. I'm just always cold and tired. I don't know what's going on. I think it's my PCOS, but I'm scared to go and find out my cysts have gotten worse. I'm like a gushing wound and I'm losing a dangerous amount of blood, like last time, but I keep hoping it'll stop... It stopped on it's own last time.



that's not tmi.. that's tli.. too little information..!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 4, 2014)

CR33P said:


> that's not tmi.. that's tli.. too little information..!





Spoiler:  (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧  Kill me.



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm8kuvfHlH1qiye20.gif


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG BLOOD IM SQUEAMISH xD


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 4, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Bad study and home work habits. I need a dice please PM me.



I PM'd you my study strategies  Hope you find them helpful!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm screwed for my french test tomorrow. 

I can't even do inverted questioning in french without screwing up

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> I PM'd you my study strategies  Hope you find them helpful!



If these are strategies for tests please do tell me 0:


----------



## Radda (Nov 4, 2014)

Maaaan my foots hurting more than ever and I am running out of music to listen to.qq


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm really anxious right now and I keep thinking I'll have a panic attack again


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 4, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'm really anxious right now and I keep thinking I'll have a panic attack again



I am worried about the same thing. The way I cope is by doing deep breathing excersizes. 

Breathe in for a count of 4
Hold for a count of 2
Exhale for a count of 4
Repeat. 

There are dozens of guided meditations on Youtube that I listen to and Apps on the App Store (if you use Apple) like Guided Mind (is one I use) and plenty of guided meditations on iTunes, and probably tons at a library that you can take out for free. 

Look into Jon Kabut-Zinn Mindfulness for Beginners. He does a lot of stuff of meditation. I like his work.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 4, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler:  (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧  Kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm8kuvfHlH1qiye20.gif



bleeding rivers


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2014)

Played todomachi Life for over 24 hours- not saved- and the game randomly crashed... lost so much data! Really irritating.... UUUGGGHHHHH

And I have a pain in my chest near my heart and at random times my entire shoulder width hurts. And sometimes it hurts to breath deeply.... Really not the best October and beginning of November... ;3;


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler: small(ish) block of text



Being a shy person and a procrastinator is the worst combo in existence. In my English class, we were supposed to work with a group, which were presumably kids we have worked in the past with. We were supposed to start a project in the computer lab. I figured if I got there first, I'd just sit down somewhere, so if they kids I thought were working with me sat next to me, I'd be in the clear. However, one of them were already there, so I panicked and sat alone. I don't believe the teacher noticed. I didn't do any work during that period. In fact, I put it off until tonight, and I just finished the project whole. I obviously didn't do that great, but that's not what I'm worried about. We need to present tomorrow. I have a huge phobia of presenting (both last year and the year before that, I broke down crying because I had to present the next class), and I will be the only person who worked alone. Everyone will either think that I thought I was superior to everyone else, that I could handle everything myself, that I'm a anti-social loser, or both. I'm screwed. I should have made note cards, but I don't have any and its one AM. I wish I was sick, I wish I could throw-up, just so I wouldn't have to go to school tomorrow.

Plus I have a Spanish project I didn't complete, I don't need to present to the class yet but I was supposed to have it done to bring in, but of course I didn't.

Also, I wish I could just make friends. I don't know how to make them online or offline, and while I'm not friendless or too lonely, I just wish I wasn't afraid of people. I wish I knew what to say when some tries to strike conversation with me. orz

Basically, I feel like everything is going wrong and its all my fault.


----------



## Radda (Nov 5, 2014)

How much I loveeee mr saturn.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Spoiler: small(ish) block of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the feeling sorta, kinda the opposite, I am overly friendly and excitable, which freaks people out, and presenting makes me freak out. Personally I will be up late so I would suggest making some quicky note cards and when its your turn to present take a deep breath and remember people won't judge you on a presentation, most have the same fear and the same pressure. Know I am wishing you luck when it is your time and don't fret- we are here for you.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 5, 2014)

This stupid site keeps messin' up the music I'm listening to! [I'm kidding about the stupid part.]


----------



## Radda (Nov 5, 2014)

http://haveahairymovember.com/ That mustache.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Spoiler: small(ish) block of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme relate all over you :L


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

My eyes are burning for no reason. It feels like someone in the room is cutting onions, but it's just me and my mom in the house and she's watching tv and playing on her phone. Wtf, it burns.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just had an eye test... My eye vision has gone a bit worse


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

The zipper on my jacket won't zip up and it's very bothersome


----------



## Autaven (Nov 5, 2014)

I fell down a flight of stairs yesterday and broke my tailbone. Now I can't sit down and it'll take a few weeks to heal. Already sick of not being able to comfortably relax.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2014)

Autaven said:


> I fell down a flight of stairs yesterday and broke my tailbone. Now I can't sit down and it'll take a few weeks to heal. Already sick of not being able to comfortably relax.



I am so sorry, I fall down stairs a lot.... a lot a lot.... must be uncomfy, I hope you heal super quick


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 5, 2014)

my right shoulder hurts. ._.


----------



## starlark (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been into school for three days because one of my "friends" told the entire year how disrespectful it was to not wear a dress at the religious convention we were attending.
I'm no longer part of the religion, and if that's the case you're required to wear formally casual clothes, so I wore a sort of dress with shorts that were down to my knees. No one noticed, except her.
Even though I've forgiven her, she doesn't seem to have let it go. She's fuming, even though the whole thing was "my mistake" so quite frankly, it's none of her flipping business.


----------



## sylveons (Nov 5, 2014)

i ate 7 of these dark chocolate cookies it feels like all my teeth are gonna fall out of my ass hole


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

SuzannaBanana said:


> I've actually felt like this even before I got into my current relationship, which is over 8 months ago. I felt like this and still decided to get into a relationship with a guy. I probably should take a break from the relationship and see what happens, it's just very hard because he's a great guy and I do really like him. I just don't feel fulfilled due to that recurring feeling. >_<



eh if i was to be dumped by a girl the least painful reason wud be becuz she wants to bang another gril


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

sylveons said:


> i ate 7 of these dark chocolate cookies it feels like all my teeth are gonna fall out of my ass hole



Lovely.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

well. this paper still Dx y u dumbass router


----------



## Autaven (Nov 5, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am so sorry, I fall down stairs a lot.... a lot a lot.... must be uncomfy, I hope you heal super quick



Yeah, it was agony but I got more of a shock than anything to begin with. I'm super clumsy too but I've never fallen.. quite so hard xD

I'm annoyed at not being able to drive due to being unable to sit. Housebound isn't fun.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Got the iPhone 6 yesterday and I'm so protective of it and I'm getting a case after school today but I'm so scared to even have it around school lol

But need a phone


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Got the iPhone 6 yesterday and I'm so protective of it and I'm getting a case after school today but I'm so scared to even have it around school lol
> 
> But need a phone



Umm then why did you get this then lmao

also i probably wont get a **** for these games i'm gonna turn in but i dont really have time to sell them around individually so.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

When I get extremely sleepy at 7pm, and then I'm wide awake at 12am. I'm supposed to wake up for school in 4 hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When I get extremely sleepy at 7pm, and then I'm wide awake at 12am. I'm supposed to wake up for school in 4 hours.



umm go up and do something and then go back to sleep. take a glass of water, go to the loo if you need etc. it's usually helping


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> umm go up and do something and then go back to sleep. take a glass of water, go to the loo if you need etc. it's usually helping



Lol I was trying to sleep, and then I kept thinking about creepy stuff and this thing I was researching earlier that freaked me out. I'll try to take my mind off those things. I'm actually starting to get tired right now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol I was trying to sleep, and then I kept thinking about creepy stuff and this thing I was researching earlier that freaked me out. I'll try to take my mind off those things. I'm actually starting to get tired right now. Thanks for the advice.



Yeah try and get those things out first off your head, that will help for sure. Maybe drink tea, hot milk or something calming usually helps for me :3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> Umm then why did you get this then lmao
> 
> also i probably wont get a **** for these games i'm gonna turn in but i dont really have time to sell them around individually so.



Didn't I just say I need a phone

It was a gift. Wouldn't anybody be afraid with something nice at school lol kids will steal anything


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

If ur scared of it getting broken or stolen, and you just need a phone, why not buy a cheap phone?


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Didn't I just say I need a phone
> 
> It was a gift. Wouldn't anybody be afraid with something nice at school lol kids will steal anything


It's just that apple phones are known to be kind of frail and costy.. Like 75% of the apple phone owners I know have had a cracked screen at least twice.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes I know they're frail but I was mainly referring to it getting stolen, I'm buying a case for it later.


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yes I know they're frail but I was mainly referring to it getting stolen, I'm buying a case for it later.



Just buy a 3310 xD. I was actually like that years ago and my old 3310 saved me from being robbed once lol.

Not joking but I was on the train station from a city in my country and that city is a bit known by being a bit dangerous(apart that I never had problems there since I had to change trains there). I was basically sit down waiting for the train and I just hear a group of teens which were looking a lot at me, saying "shall we go to work"(or something similar to that), so I took my old 3310 and just after a few seconds they said "It's not worth it, she has a 3310". I actually had my good phone on my bag lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow that honestly sounds frightening wtf is wrong with them lol


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Wow that honestly sounds frightening wtf is wrong with them lol



After a bit I've got used to it, it actually happened when I was on the first year studying far away from home, after 3 years I would me so used to the stations and stuff that I would avoid certain locations, hide my valuable stuff.
To be honest a lot of weird stuff happened on the train on my first year that I still remember but I won't tell here because then there would be a lot of off topic because of it.





Getting worried about the fact of not being able to get a new part time job that won't be seasonal only. Just can't take much more of my current one(they basically want me to work on my uni holidays as well, including holidays such as christmas and new year.) Already lost Halloween but I really want to go to London and visit my SO family with him and have a Holiday at least.

But if I tell them now, they might say no. So I'm thinking on just saying no when the time comes, since the 31st of December is not even Friday(which is my working day)


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Period pads cost the same as 1,5l of lemonade. I coulda bought some nice coke but noo period pads :s


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Period pads cost the same as 1,5l of lemonade. I coulda bought some nice coke but noo period pads :s




In England at least we have some injections and implants that work as the pill(with about the same or more side effects though), but it will depend on your system your period might disappear while your taking it.  

It comes out cheaper for a while but you might have some problems after and I think you have to be over 18 to take it.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

I got a 95 on my first test.

...I'm already failing.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> In England at least we have some injections and implants that work as the pill(with about the same or more side effects though), but it will depend on your system your period might disappear while your taking it.
> 
> It comes out cheaper for a while but you might have some problems after and I think you have to be over 18 to take it.


We do too but nobody really commonly talks about them. Like they're there and we're taught about them but I have yet to meet someone who has used it.

I just really could use some coke rn :c


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> We do too but nobody really commonly talks about them. Like they're there and we're taught about them but I have yet to meet someone who has used it.
> 
> I just really could use some coke rn :c



Implants.. The IUD? That's horrifyingly painful and I don't recommend it.

I'll send you vanilla coke and heating pads, though. Fell better soon. :c


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep having weird dreams related to stuff I'm dealing with and its just making me feel like, I'm never going to get better.
Can't I just go back to repressing crap? Like, I didn't ask for this.

Also, someone drank my jug of Arnold Palmer.
Ughhhh, no..


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> We do too but nobody really commonly talks about them. Like they're there and we're taught about them but I have yet to meet someone who has used it.
> 
> I just really could use some coke rn :c



I have an implant since May and before that I was taking the Depo before which is a injection you have to take every 3months. But I stopped because it screws the bones


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I got a 95 on my first test.
> 
> ...I'm already failing.



95 out of what


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> 95 out of what



....Out of 100.

But it wasn't 100! So it's not good enough for me. I'm failing. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> ....Out of 100.
> 
> But it wasn't 100! So it's not good enough for me. I'm failing. D:


Wow dude chill pill. I wonder what standards you have.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> Wow dude chill pill. I wonder what standards you have.



Lolol. It's not the end of the world for me.  But always bothers me if it's not perfect, especially the first few tests.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> ....Out of 100.
> 
> But it wasn't 100! So it's not good enough for me. I'm failing. D:



r u asian??


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u asian??



Haha, no, no, I'm white.

I hail from a Jewish family though, if that means anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Lolol. It's not the end of the world for me.  But always bothers me if it's not perfect, especially the first few tests.



Lol I see well fail on then.

i thought u were asian too actually i mean who else complains about that score lel.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

This ceramics project is just ugh


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> Lol I see well fail on then.
> 
> i thought u were asian too actually i mean who else complains about that score lel.



I will continue to fail, thank you. =p

At least I know my homework will bring up that score. /fingers crossed


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I will continue to fail, thank you. =p
> 
> At least I know my homework will bring up that score. /fingers crossed



you're most welcome.


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Haha, no, no, I'm white.
> 
> I hail from a Jewish family though, if that means anything.



yaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss jews


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

i got a bunny last night and i dont really know how to take care of it oh gosh


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

computertrash said:


> i got a bunny last night and i dont really know how to take care of it oh gosh



Just buy him lots of salads, he'll be fine. c:

On a more serious note, do be careful picking him up. They kick so hard the little buggers can break their backs, and not enough people know that. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

i need coffee and i want crisps ugh


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

There's a lot more than just salads lol they poop and pee a lot, if it wasn't obvious but I had a rabbit for like 4 years before I gave him away due to buying my own dog.

We bought food from a like grain place but you don't need to go that far lol just if you know what they're eating now you should give them that.. Most of their diet is Timothy hay... Yup


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 5, 2014)

Square-Enix just announced a Collector's Edition for Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMiX, available EXCLUSIVELY on the Square-Enix website.

...after I've already preordered and paid off a copy at Gamestop 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Square-Enix just announced a Collector's Edition for Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMiX, available EXCLUSIVELY on the Square-Enix website.
> 
> ...after I've already preordered and paid off a copy at Gamestop 2 weeks ago.


Them stores screwing up stuff lol.

Well not as bad as Amazon and RB;1 at least


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> There's a lot more than just salads lol they poop and pee a lot, if it wasn't obvious but I had a rabbit for like 4 years before I gave him away due to buying my own dog.
> 
> We bought food from a like grain place but you don't need to go that far lol just if you know what they're eating now you should give them that.. Most of their diet is Timothy hay... Yup



lol, I was definitely joking~

But yeah, primarily hay and some leafy greens. (Finally, someone other than me that likes spinach.) And not quite as many carrots as they're "renowned" for eating, lol. c:


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Hard to tell over the internet.


----------



## starlark (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm fangirling over a movie that doesn't even exist
BUT IT WILL



*IT WILL SOON*


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm fangirling over a movie that doesn't even exist
> BUT IT WILL
> 
> 
> ...


Your wet panties see the future!


----------



## starlark (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Your wet panties see the future!



i'd normally say job well done but it's that time of month and that's too real


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

It's all okay now. Everything's gonna be okay.

I got a 100 on my other class's test. I'm content for the time being.

I would have been so upset if I failed the first test in my dumb Intro to Computers class. ;-;


----------



## Eldin (Nov 5, 2014)

Still can't find my keys. I've surmised I'm also missing a bag with shampoo I just bought in it, and I probably threw my keys in there. Can't find the bag. I've ransacked both houses, then sat down and literally wrote down every single place I've gone to since Saturday (when I bought the shampoo, hence my starting point). Everyone whose car I have been in I have asked, and it's not in any of them. I left my aunt a message and she hasn't gotten back to me yet, it better be in her car. Because if it's not, I have to come to the conclusion that it has actually disappeared into thin air or spontaneously combusted or something. 

It's not even a big deal, I can just go and buy more shampoo and get new keys made (except for my car key, that was my only one, but the cars only good for parts anyways and if anyone buys it they'll have to tow it anyways, so oh well). But now it's just bothering my sanity. How did it just disappear? I NEED TO KNOW

I'd still rather find it though, my keyring I got in Edinburgh was on there too. ;c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Eldin said:


> snip


I feel ya. I lost a freaking paper I need before the tenth since it's for out router and you need to restart stuff in a way afterwards and i can't remember they thing on there without the paper ahh


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 5, 2014)

im ****ing hungRY


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 5, 2014)

It really bugs me how judgmental some people are. I was walking to the pool earlier at school for my life guarding job and this girl turns around, sees me, and starts sprinting down the hallway. I was confused, but shrugged it off. When I got to the locker room I accidentally bumped into the girl when I opened the door. She starts screaming at me to "get away from her" and "stop stalking me you freak". And after a good couple minutes of her yelling I just calmly say to her "Im sorry if I freaked you out, but Im only there to get ready for life guard duty." She then slowly makes her way out around me, and says "If I ever catch you following me again Ill call the cops!" and she bolted out of the locker room.

I admit I dont really dress to what society deems "normal", but it really bugs me when people do this. Its not like Im that scary looking! I was seriously wearing a band shirt, jeans, vans, and a parka. Whats wrong with people? :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 5, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> It really bugs me how judgmental some people are. I was walking to the pool earlier at school for my life guarding job and this girl turns around, sees me, and starts sprinting down the hallway. I was confused, but shrugged it off. When I got to the locker room I accidentally bumped into the girl when I opened the door. She starts screaming at me to "get away from her" and "stop stalking me you freak". And after a good couple minutes of her yelling I just calmly say to her "Im sorry if I freaked you out, but Im only there to get ready for life guard duty." She then slowly makes her way out around me, and says "If I ever catch you following me again Ill call the cops!" and she bolted out of the locker room.
> 
> I admit I dont really dress to what society deems "normal", but it really bugs me when people do this. Its not like Im that scary looking! I was seriously wearing a band shirt, jeans, vans, and a parka. Whats wrong with people? :/



Sounds like she has some strange issues that she projected on you. Sorry you had that experience; it doesn't sound fun in the least. Hopefully you'll never see her again, but if you do, I'd stay away from her so that she doesn't cause another scene.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> ---


Well isn't she bloody dramatic. Like at first it seemed like the girl had some anxiety problem and thought you were idk looking at her??  but the way she freaked out.. damn that's just immature.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 5, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Sounds like she has some strange issues that she projected on you. Sorry you had that experience; it doesn't sound fun in the least. Hopefully you'll never see her again, but if you do, I'd stay away from her so that she doesn't cause another scene.



The girls at my school are HUGE drama queens, and still act like theyre still high school. And I actually feel really bad about it because Ive been in a position like that before, and it can be really scary!  



Dinomates said:


> Well isn't she bloody dramatic. Like at first it seemed like the girl had some anxiety problem and thought you were idk looking at her??  but the way she freaked out.. damn that's just immature.



Like I said to Lady Timpani a lot of the girls at my university are drama queens, and still act like theyre in high school. She was walking in front of me, and I was just looking ahead but not staring at her. Again I do feel bad for freaking her out, but at the same time she was really rude and took things way out of hand. People are weird I guess


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 5, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> -



What the actual **** is wrong with her lol


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 5, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> What the actual **** is wrong with her lol



I know! I would have to say this is one of the weirdest things Ive ever had happen to me at school. "dont judge a book by its cover" greatly comes into play here.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 5, 2014)

I work in a cinema and yesterday a woman came out, after her film, to complain that the screen was too cold and her son was shivering whilst watching the film.
To be honest, I didn't care at all.  It was a cold day so she should have made sure her child brought a coat or she could have came out during the film to ask us to turn off the air conditioning.  Also, we get quite a lot of complaints that aren't real, they are just people complaining to complain.
Anyway, I apologised to her and told her that I noticed it was a little chilly earlier when I was cleaning the screen.  She just stared at me and then asked "Is that it?" To which I was like "..Yes?" 
I don't know if this was rude but what did she expect me to do?  We are supposed to have a policy where our supervisors/managers cannot give a refund if they have watched the film any longer than 45 minutes and she watched the entire film.
So she asked for a manager and I went off to phone for one.  Whilst walking away I said "Unfortunately, I can't turn back time and turn the air conditioning off, because I would have."
So after she talked to my manager, he said she complained about me because I was cheeky by telling her I couldn't turn back time.  I mean, was this actually cheeky of me?
I didn't mean any offence but obviously she took offence.  She could have just come out earlier and simply asked us to turn it off and it wouldn't have been a problem.
In future, I'm not going to talk to customers like they're people, they will just be something I have to be utterly polite to.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

My family, they are just wrong on all the levels atm.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 5, 2014)

My Mother's funeral is next Friday, just trying to think of something really sweet to say about her.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

My cat stopped flinging my socks. Get back to it you dweeb it's kawaii as ****.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> My cat stopped flinging my socks. Get back to it you dweeb it's kawaii as ****.



Is this a common thing? c:

'Cause one of my cats likes to slam doors shut or push them wide open when she's being ignored. She even sits down all statuesque and looks super proud of what she did. It's too cute.

Cats are too cute. c:


----------



## Leela (Nov 5, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My Mother's funeral is next Friday, just trying to think of something really sweet to say about her.



I hope you think of something nice to say  I'm sure you will.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

my dad he seriously ..just wtf stay home if you gonna be a paranoid douchebag


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Nov 5, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My Mother's funeral is next Friday, just trying to think of something really sweet to say about her.



awww, i'm sorry..
i'm sure you'll have the best things to say about her, she must've been a very nice mother because you seem like a very sweet person. ^^


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Is this a common thing? c:
> 
> 'Cause one of my cats likes to slam doors shut or push them wide open when she's being ignored. She even sits down all statuesque and looks super proud of what she did. It's too cute.
> 
> Cats are too cute. c:


It's rare for me to see him do it but my socks do suspiciously end up on the floor.

My other cat somehow learned to meow at a young age so everytime she's displeased/wants attention she just meows and pokes my face. Like slowly claws out reaches to my face so her claws barely touch me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> my dad he seriously ..just wtf stay home if you gonna be a paranoid douchebag



r u asian??


----------



## starlark (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u asian??



*we're all asian*

on the inside

apart from me i'm just asian


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u asian??


nope. 
hahhhah

ｗｗｗｗｗｗｗ．．．．

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i cant find a noire pic i want.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> It's rare for me to see him do it but my socks do suspiciously end up on the floor.
> 
> My other cat somehow learned to meow at a young age so everytime she's displeased/wants attention she just meows and pokes my face. Like slowly claws out reaches to my face so her claws barely touch me.



Lol, that's amazing. Were they in the laundry basket or a box, per chance? Dustmop will throw clothes and toys out of small containers if he wants to be in them by himself.

And haha, that sounds just like my little girl, too. She's very vocal, and she'll just reach out and gently 'push' on your face with her paw when she needs attention.




starlark said:


> *we're all asian*
> 
> on the inside
> 
> apart from me i'm just asian



Beat me to it. Everyone on here is Asian, ever since I complained about getting a 95 on a test.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Lol, that's amazing. Were they in the laundry basket or a box, per chance? Dustmop will throw clothes and toys out of small containers if he wants to be in them by himself.
> 
> And haha, that sounds just like my little girl, too. She's very vocal, and she'll just reach out and gently 'push' on your face with her paw when she needs attention.
> 
> ...



yeah you are, everyone else not


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> yeah you are, everyone else not



I'm white, I promise. D:

I posted in the pictures thread a couple days ago, or something. I HAVE PROOFS.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Lol, that's amazing. Were they in the laundry basket or a box, per chance? Dustmop will throw clothes and toys out of small containers if he wants to be in them by himself.


They're messily on my drawer most of the time since I'm too lazy to take em down to laundry unless I have to :U He also occasionally steals gloves but that's a bit rarer.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Square-Enix just announced a Collector's Edition for Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMiX, available EXCLUSIVELY on the Square-Enix website.
> 
> ...after I've already preordered and paid off a copy at Gamestop 2 weeks ago.



OH MY GOD YOU POOR THING


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I'm white, I promise. D:
> 
> I posted in the pictures thread a couple days ago, or something. I HAVE PROOFS.



do u have a slavic background?


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> They're messily on my drawer most of the time since I'm too lazy to take em down to laundry unless I have to :U He also occasionally steals gloves but that's a bit rarer.



Awww!! Lol, that's adorable. Gloves and socks. I love how their favorite "toys" always end up being free things they found around the house. :3



KarlaKGB said:


> do u have a slavic background?



Good eye. 
Mostly Polish and a fair bit of Lithuanian. And then a little mix of misc. European: German, English, French, etc.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

aha i knew it


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel bad for not going with my puppy to her last obedience class but I just hate being around people I don't know telling me what to do. Dumb I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> My Mother's funeral is next Friday, just trying to think of something really sweet to say about her.



Thinking about you, good luck, that's a tough thing to go through.


----------



## Resi (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel like crying in math class. But I've already cried once in math this year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Tomorrow is lab day. I hated Geology Lab class (which is now a cartography class since we're only doing maps as "lab experiments").


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 5, 2014)

the amount of yelling going on in this house right now...


----------



## Geneve (Nov 5, 2014)

School stress and this country is general. I'm going insane.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 5, 2014)

These dumb kids.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 5, 2014)

Boyfriend's internet isn't working. And he says he's going to bed early because he doesn't want to deal with trying to fix it. *sigh* It's only 8 my time and 7 his time.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

finished a 4-page essay to find out that i have another one to do. fml.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I have a Latin test that I completely forgot about until now that's going to be tomorrow and then I have a math test that I didn't study for.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a headache. I'm supposed to be at another school's football stadium for a marching festival and I'm supposed to be there for extra credit since I'm not in Marching Band. I can't go since the person I was supposed to ride with couldn't go for a few reasons, and now I'm pretty sure I'm going to get in trouble for not going (even though my teacher said we don't have to...). Band is ******* irritating me and stressing me out, I'm going to quit next year. I have to do 2 essays.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

I have so much homework to do and I'm not at all motivated to get any of it done; mostly because I've a lot of math to do and I missed a few days of the class so I'm totally confused with the material.

Also I'm probably gonna disappoint my parents because they're expecting me to go to a really great college and I feel like I'd never be able to get into any of the ones I had wanted.


----------



## Radda (Nov 5, 2014)

24/7 of A y Winehouse songs repeating for 3 weeks gives me a migrane,along with hiccups.Only the gangrene gang can save me now


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

why do i keep stumbling upon nazi blogs and nazis


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do high schoolers have to act like they know everything? :ll


----------



## Radda (Nov 6, 2014)

The cats screaming outside,and I don't think I wanba know why.∞


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

Hate my math teacher, Ms. Sauer. She's the spawn of Satan and I want her gone.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 6, 2014)

I feel like time is going way too fast. Its already November, for godssake.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> I feel like time is going way too fast. Its already November, for godssake.



Right? I can't believe it's almost Winter soon, I feel like Autumn went by too fast. It also feels weird that Christmas is next month.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Spoiler: Mini Rant about whats up... Enjoy~



I am under so much pressure I am almost about to cry. School is getting so tough that it feels like Mjolnir was placed upon my head. My parents are disappointing in my grades because I have 3A's, in my fun non academic classes and 4B's and 1 D- in classes I try so hard to understand everything in. I can't relax anymore even if I try and I just don't know what to do. I am getting migraines a lot more then ever, considering I had never gotten them before this, and now I just am loosing hope I will ever get accepted to collage because I am so weird and am just bad at school overall. I want to have fun and have free time but now everything seems like it consists of chores and homework. When I try doing homework I just keep on getting distracted by everything... I know it is ok to be imperfect and have issues but I feel so left out by my family and friends who go do so many fun things and I do nothing but try and pass school. Even when I focus and try hard my efforts get me no where and it is so discouraging. My parents want me to do what I wish but only if I am taking the hardest and most collage bound classes... I just am so lost it is getting discouraging... no one even talks to me after school and if they do I am to out of the loop to understand, I act so laid back but I am not, I am always so stressed. I need to compete with my sister who is great in everything since half my teachers had her and she was good at everything... I am so lost...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

justice said:


> why do i keep stumbling upon nazi blogs and nazis



maybe u shud get off tbt


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

My school's website is down. 3 AM is when I do my best thinking. This is inexcusable. I JUST WANT TO REPLY TO THE FORUMS. D:



Spoiler: Some things that aren't about school



My shower keeps spewing out black water. Stupid well water. :c
I just woke up (yes, at 3AM.. well, actually at 1.) and all I want to do is post on forums and take a shower and eat leftover chicken tenders from KFC.

Speaking of. Why do I keep getting sick. Everything I eat angers my tummy. Everything. My sister recently found out she has Celiac, maybe I do, too, and it's from all the grains I keep eating. Or maybe there's secretly milk in everything I've been eating.

Boyfriend is supposed to protect me from my nightmares. It's his job, alongside killing the winged beasts that try to inhabit my home (hornets and roaches). Why do I keep getting nightmares when he's sitting 2 feet away. AND WHY DOESN'T HE WAKE ME?! Oh, right, he's sitting there because he's immersed in a game, headphones on and all. He's not paying attention. He makes for a terrible dream-catcher. I should fire him.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> My school's website is down. 3 AM is when I do my best thinking. This is inexcusable. I JUST WANT TO REPLY TO THE FORUMS. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel you, try to do homework- NAH let me crash and blue screen  I keep getting sick too, I am so sorry, it sucks... You may want to get checked out at the doctors or try having some tums or antacids. I don't have a boyfriend so i don't have a protector so can't help you there :/ and with the water, call someone to fix it, if your well is infected or all mud you shouldn't have to pay


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 6, 2014)

My sis just threw up and I'm having a panic attack and freaking out cos I'm scared of throwing up [when others do or when I do] and I feel like I'm stuck in a nightmare and I can't wake up and I feel sick though Idk if i'm sick too or if it's just this attack and darn it I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. The thought of puking makes me freak out and I'm freaking out and my hand is shaking and I can't sleep now because I might throw up and I feel like a selfish person for thinking that.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I feel you, try to do homework- NAH let me crash and blue screen  I keep getting sick too, I am so sorry, it sucks... You may want to get checked out at the doctors or try having some tums or antacids. I don't have a boyfriend so i don't have a protector so can't help you there :/ and with the water, call someone to fix it, if your well is infected or all mud you shouldn't have to pay



I hate it. I just had a huge reply to someone, click submit, "Website is down." Went back 20 minutes later, it's back up and my reply is not there. We're graded on our forum posts, so I may as well have just lost one of my assignments. Bah. BAH. =(

My medical insurance hasn't kicked back in yet, I don't think.. But as soon as it does I'm going straight in to find out why food hates me, lol. Tums are so gross, I really wish we had a non-chalky alternative around the house.. Water seems to be easing it a bit for the time being. Hope you feel better soon, too, though. I hate being sick. :c

As for our water, it just happens sometimes. It's on a whole-house purifier and everything, but sometimes the lines get a little gummed up and it just spews out black water to clear it out. Usually it only lasts about 10-20 seconds, but last night it went all black for a good 5 minutes. I had to clean my shower, it was practically stained black. And tonight it's being a jerk again.

And no worries, lol, sometimes boyfriends are just for whining about. Especially when he pays more attention to his computer than you. MMOs do not come before girlfriend. 


----




Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler: Mini Rant about whats up... Enjoy~
> 
> 
> 
> I am under so much pressure I am almost about to cry. School is getting so tough that it feels like Mjolnir was placed upon my head. My parents are disappointing in my grades because I have 3A's, in my fun non academic classes and 4B's and 1 D- in classes I try so hard to understand everything in. I can't relax anymore even if I try and I just don't know what to do. I am getting migraines a lot more then ever, considering I had never gotten them before this, and now I just am loosing hope I will ever get accepted to collage because I am so weird and am just bad at school overall. *I want to have fun and have free time but now everything seems like it consists of chores and homework.* When I try doing homework I just keep on getting distracted by everything... I know it is ok to be imperfect and have issues but I feel so left out by my family and friends who go do so many fun things and I do nothing but try and pass school. Even when I focus and try hard my efforts get me no where and it is so discouraging. My parents want me to do what I wish but only if I am taking the hardest and most collage bound classes... I just am so lost it is getting discouraging... no one even talks to me after school and if they do I am to out of the loop to understand, I act so laid back but I am not, I am always so stressed. I need to compete with my sister who is great in everything since half my teachers had her and she was good at everything... I am so lost...



It sounds to me like what you really do need is a little break. You need some time to unwind -- de-stress and recoup a little.

Things aren't sinking in because you're worrying yourself into migraines. D:

Though I might be able to help a little. Which classes are you having the most difficulty in? And _why?_ Which methods are you trying to learn through that just aren't working for you?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 6, 2014)

Can someone please help, I hate sounding whiny but friggin heck I'm freaking out.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> My sis just threw up and I'm having a panic attack and freaking out cos I'm scared of throwing up [when others do or when I do] and I feel like I'm stuck in a nightmare and I can't wake up and I feel sick though Idk if i'm sick too or if it's just this attack and darn it I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. The thought of puking makes me freak out and I'm freaking out and my hand is shaking and I can't sleep now because I might throw up and I feel like a selfish person for thinking that.



Your sister threw up? As in, you two live at home with the parents? Did someone at least clean it up or are we still having trouble, regardless of the mess? o:

And fwiw, you're not selfish for feeling that way -- everyone has different things that set them off. You're human. Unfortunately it happens to the best of us. :v


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 6, 2014)

The month long (has it been more? Whatever.) warpath that my ovaries/uterus is on is basically awful. It stopped, but as soon as I get stressed out or get up too fast, boom, the pain/blood is back. I'm so tired and cold... And I keep googling what's wrong and its making me even mlre stressed out.If it's my PCOS, great. But the other stuff sounds horrible. I need to go to ER/doctor immediately, according to every article, but who's gonna take me?


Also my parents locked my screaming cat in my room because they "can't take it."
This is the first hours of sleep (2 in total) in months that have actually made me feel rested and now I have to listen to my cat scratch/yowl until 4:30, when my ass has to get up and feed her and the dog. My dad put them on this stupid early schedule, not me.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm never gonna get my homework completed. I always fall asleep when I try to finish it. /:


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My Mother's funeral is next Friday, just trying to think of something really sweet to say about her.


Thanks for the messages! I'm still fuzzled because I don't wanna be boring and just say "She was a great mother" y'know? I wanna be creative and say something directly from my heart.

She can never be replaced, that's one thing :U


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> The month long (has it been more? Whatever.) warpath that my ovaries/uterus is on is basically awful. It stopped, but as soon as I get stressed out or get up too fast, boom, the pain/blood is back. I'm so tired and cold... And I keep googling what's wrong and its making me even mlre stressed out.If it's my PCOS, great. But the other stuff sounds horrible. I need to go to ER/doctor immediately, according to every article, but who's gonna take me?



Don't stress, it's only going to make it worse. D:

When I was 16, I had one that lasted for TEN WEEKS. 2 and a half months. Incredibly heavy and painful the whole time. I was throwing up, I couldn't get out of bed most of the time; my parents were bringing me food like room service. Sometimes, the **** just hits the fan and your ovaries try to kill you. Don't panic, don't worry; it can be completely normal to last that long. It happens, it's going to be irregular especially if you're under 25.

Just gotta be patient and eat lots of red meat for the iron (or, ya know, iron supplements if you're a veggie). I know you know this, but seriously try to relax. Stress is only going to make it worse.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 6, 2014)

What bothers me? Well, I have midterms this week and next week. In addition, I have to work 30+ hours. I guess that's life... I told my boss I can't do 30+ hours and school. Well... I'm killing myself this semester because I'm currently failing all my classes. I'm hoping that I can do well on my midterm so I can raise my grade up so I can be stress-free again lol.

EDIT: And time is going by so fast this semesters. It seems like there isn't time for anything such as hanging out or video games...


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 6, 2014)

My mother and father's constant bickering over dumb stuff. about two weeks ago i was hunting with my father. later that night when we came home tired, i showered and went straight to bed. the next night, i find a deer tick burrowed into my left arm, although it was dead (assuming from the anti-tick spray we apply to our gear.) so i tell my Dad that there's a tick on me and he helps pull it out with tweezers, and sends it to get analyzed for Lyme Disease.

Results came in three days ago on Monday, and it was positive for Lyme. and for the past three days, my mother and father would not stop for the love of god having back and forth arguments about how it's my father's fault that i possibly have Lyme, and how all he thinks about is hunting and his own satisfaction and doesn't care about the family. She even said "if our son dies, i will leave you and never forgive you." I know she's my mother and cares for me but Jesus. Christ. Every time i tried to butt in tp get them to stop, they would tell me to stay out of it.

It wasn't until tonight where i got them to shut it and say "Can someone please make an appointment for the clinic already?"


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

The cold here. That's one down-thing living in an apartment you can't control the heat yourself other than dressing warm. But once it gets cold here it gets really cold so you have to wrap yourself up in everything :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

And Steam because I had to copy-paste my phone number and post code to make a purchase, Steam refused to put it in manually by typing... Hm.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> And Steam because I had to copy-paste my phone number and post code to make a purchase, Steam refused to put it in manually by typing... Hm.



Steam's drunk.

It seems to have removed my Hidden category, and it keeps gracing me with recommendations like this.



Spoiler






Right, yeah. Medieval Roadside Assistance.

PLS HELP, MY HORSE HAS A FLAT.



Steam's got some issues to work through, ya know?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Steam's drunk.
> 
> It seems to have removed my Hidden category, and it keeps gracing me with recommendations like this.
> 
> ...


Yeah good thing I managed to C+P my stuff into if but still yeah get sober Steam.

God I hate the new layout, curators and rec's so much. Steam please go fart yourself.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 6, 2014)

I am so cold. All 8 of us in my house are walking around with jumpers and hoodies and duvets, but we still won't put the heating on. Ok I know we're poor, but it's getting ridiculous now. I am wearing gloves inside. I have Raynaud's so my peripheral circulation is poor. My curtains are going mouldy and my guitar's neck is bending from the cold.

I JUST WANT TO BE WARM AGAIN


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah good thing I managed to C+P my stuff into if but still yeah get sober Steam.
> 
> God I hate the new layout, curators and rec's so much. Steam please go fart yourself.



Ohgod, I hated it, too. I couldn't stand it. It was way too blue and there was a giant mess of crap in the middle of the screen.

So now mine looks like this <3 Changed it up on the first day they released the blue thing.

I wish the actual app could look like this, though I only really use that for my library anyway. So having it look clean and simple on Firefox was good enough for me!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah I mean I don't care about your curators or rec's I know what I want thank you.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I am so cold. All 8 of us in my house are walking around with jumpers and hoodies and duvets, but we still won't put the heating on. Ok I know we're poor, but it's getting ridiculous now. I am wearing gloves inside. I have Raynaud's so my peripheral circulation is poor. My curtains are going mouldy and my guitar's neck is bending from the cold.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE WARM AGAIN



;-;

I'll overnight some electric blankets. Those take less power than a full-blown heater.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Please add mouse support to Binding of Isaac Rebirth now pl0z


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> Please add mouse support to Binding of Isaac Rebirth now pl0z



do i want to buy rebirth now or wait for sales...........BibleThump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> I am so cold. All 8 of us in my house are walking around with jumpers and hoodies and duvets, but we still won't put the heating on. Ok I know we're poor, but it's getting ridiculous now. I am wearing gloves inside. I have Raynaud's so my peripheral circulation is poor. My curtains are going mouldy and my guitar's neck is bending from the cold.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE WARM AGAIN



i wish i had ur housemates, mine would keep the heating on all the time


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> ;-;
> 
> I'll overnight some electric blankets. Those take less power than a full-blown heater.


Ughhh electric mattresses are the shiiitttt...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> do i want to buy rebirth now or wait for sales...........BibleThump



It is a good game but wait for sale unless you have a controller or has mad keyboardsor skeelz. I use a controller since it's way much easier and at the current state grind the original or buy our darker purpose it's a unplayable lol.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought binding of isaac played it twice went meh I like watching playthroughs more.. I kinda wanna buy the rebirth one now even though I know I wont play it much but dammit is it purrddy. I need to find more rebirth lps.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> It is a good game but wait for sale unless you have a controller or has mad keyboardsor skeelz. I use a controller since it's way much easier and at the current state grind the original or buy our darker purpose it's a unplayable lol.



yeah i have an xbone controller for pc, it's a necessity for highly competitive games like nidhogg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I bought binding of isaac played it twice went meh I like watching playthroughs more.. I kinda wanna buy the rebirth one now even though I know I wont play it much but dammit is it purrddy. I need to find more rebirth lps.



Get a controller if you are gonna buy it unless you have one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> yeah i have an xbone controller for pc, it's a necessity for highly competitive games like nidhogg



Yeah, good. Then go ahead and buy it but yeah wouldn't recommend anyone without one to buy it now unless they add mouse support again


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

is keyboard really bad for it? because i found i suck at the original, furthest i got was the 5th "level"


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is keyboard really bad for it? because i found i suck at the original, furthest i got was the 5th "level"



Well in the original you can shoot with your mouse, I guess you knew already but here you can't which makes the game pretty bad unless you have really good skills, therefore I recommend a controller in some way.


----------



## Resi (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't really feel good (constantly feeling like throwing up) and I got the bloody visitor, and will have it on my birthday :/
And apparently I might have anemia, which is why I've been constantly tired since the 6th grade.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> Well in the original you can shoot with your mouse, I guess you knew already but here you can't which makes the game pretty bad unless you have really good skills, therefore I recommend a controller in some way.



WAT REALLY? I was using WASD and UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT all the time in the original


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> WAT REALLY? I was using WASD and UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT all the time in the original



hinthint. 

yes you could. didn't know either until a friend told me hence why I actually got to mom a few times lel


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

When you shoot with the mouse, is it still only in the four main directions, or can you fine tune the direction of your shot?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> When you shoot with the mouse, is it still only in the four main directions, or can you fine tune the direction of your shot?



you shoot in the direction you are walking. so if you hold w and shoot you shoot up etc. but yeah it's way easier than managing the arrow keys tbh.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> WAT REALLY? I was using WASD and UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT all the time in the original


I never had a problem with WASD UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT myself.. tbh I think I'd prefer it over mouse

Shovel knight is out on 3ds and i aint got dosh shiittt.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I never had a problem with WASD UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT myself.. tbh I think I'd prefer it over mouse
> 
> Shovel knight is out on 3ds and i aint got dosh shiittt.


i do because i hate manage two button sets at once lel. glad i had a controller for rebirth


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Politics are bothering me.
Discussing politics on a gaming forum is like discussing haute cuisine at McDonalds.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Politics are bothering me.
> Discussing politics on a gaming forum is like discussing haute cuisine at McDonalds.


Well I don't mind either.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Politics are bothering me.
> Discussing politics on a gaming forum is like *discussing haute cuisine at McDonalds.*



The latter is acceptable, though.

Because you'd, hopefully, be leaving McDonald's to eat real food. Food that doesn't sit in your stomach like a rock.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Hahaha true true.

Why shouldn't it be able to discuss here. It's not neopets or a Disney fan club.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> The latter is acceptable, though.
> 
> Because you'd, hopefully, be leaving McDonald's to eat real food. Food that doesn't sit in your stomach like a rock.



Ah, thats a good point. 

Now see? Comparing good comparisons is a nice example of a good topic for a gaming forum.

Still, when I`m eating a hamburger with one slice of pickle and a little ketchup, I don`t want to hear anything about fine dining. I used to eat my tv dinner while watching Gordon Ramsay, I can`t recommend it. 

I feel for a valuable discussion about politics, you need a certain amount of basic knowledge. 
I mean, you don`t discuss your favourite computer game with your grandmother either right?
Unless she is one groovy granny ofcourse.....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Ha, I can discuss games with my grandma. Not that she likes playing them but eh.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> The latter is acceptable, though.
> 
> Because you'd, hopefully, be leaving McDonald's to eat real food. Food that doesn't sit in your stomach like a rock.



excuse u i LOVE MCDONALDS and i have fast metabolism so ill eat all the nuggets i want
i once ate a large fry all by myself in two minutes



Jun said:


> Ha, I can discuss games with my grandma. Not that she likes playing them but eh.



only person i talk to about games is my older brother. mostly kingdom hearts/pokemon/sm4sh/etc etc


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Ah, thats a good point.
> 
> Now see? Comparing good comparisons is a nice example of a good topic for a gaming forum.
> 
> ...



I usually enjoy 'bad' food while sitting at my computer desk. It feels "wrong" eating fast food or a TV dinner at a proper table, or something. I'll just shovel food in my face while I watch LPs on youtube. :v
So, no, I understand where you're coming from, haha.

And dude, my grandmother had introduced me to some PC games, lol. 



computertrash said:


> excuse u i LOVE MCDONALDS and i have fast metabolism so ill eat all the nuggets i want
> i once ate a large fry all by myself in two minutes



LOL. I knew this was going to happen. Don't get me wrong, I love their bacon, egg, and cheese bagel breakfast things. omg. But it doesn't make my tummy feel too great.

I love fast food, too, dude. I ALSO POSSESS AN ABNORMALLY FAST METABOLISM. So I eat and eat.. and lose weight. D:


----

This is the best page number I've been a part of and we're about to lose it to fast food. ;-;
That. Is what's bothering me, thread.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine was all about applepie baking & like a true old fashioned grandmother she is taking her special recipe to her grave.

I remember the days spying in the kitchen for my mom to find out the ingredients, only to get broomed out of the kitchen. 

*I may have underestimated the hipness of TBT-grandmothers.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah i can eat a lot too but i almost never gain weight. and no i dont have worms or something


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Baha, I've never been accused of having worms... which is weird, since I used to volunteer at an SPCA and a vet clinic.

If anyone should have heard that joke, it shoulda been me, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Baha, I've never been accused of having worms... which is weird, since I used to volunteer at an SPCA and a vet clinic.
> 
> If anyone should have heard that joke, it shoulda been me, lol.



No it wasn't directed at anyone but since it's popular do diet with tapeworms and stuff nowadays. I just don't gain weight easily that's that.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> No it wasn't directed at anyone but since it's popular do diet with tapeworms and stuff nowadays. I just don't gain weight easily that's that.



Lol, I didn't think you had directed it at me. I just thought it was a silly point to bring up.

But, ew, when did we bring back the "worm" diet?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Lol, I didn't think you had directed it at me. I just thought it was a silly point to bring up.
> 
> But, ew, when did we bring back the "worm" diet?



Models doing it lol.

Well I don't get it being silly I just said if anyone would think I had that it'd be wrong.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think people here are just going to accuse you of having worms, lmao


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

did sum1 say worms??


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Dude that's so yum


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yes i did puck :]

nah just said that in general.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Dude that's so yum



no u r


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> no u r



u 2 tee hee.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 6, 2014)

the patients for our patient teaching session today didn't turn up  walked 40 mins to the hospital for nothing


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

Annachie said:


> the patients for our patient teaching session today didn't turn up  walked 40 mins to the hospital for nothing



maybe they died u insensitive person


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

My mom says my dad is dropping me off to school today....

Are you ******* joking? I'm pretty sure my dad didn't fall asleep till an hour ago, since when I woke up an hour ago, the living room light was still on. Also, I noticed on his days off, he doesn't take advantage of sleep. Wtf, I don't want to die.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

i caved in and bought shovel knight when the theme popped up it gave a code and a big button USE. without even glancing at the code i pressed use and my 3ds lost innanet.. NOW I CANT GET MY ****ING THREEMRMESFD DXCDXFDSFDSSD

help

its nowhere to be seen... not in the theme purchased section nor the game shooppp fuucuckckck


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My mom says my dad is dropping me off to school today....
> 
> Are you ******* joking? I'm pretty sure my dad didn't fall asleep till an hour ago, since when I woke up an hour ago, the living room light was still on. Also, I noticed on his days off, he doesn't take advantage of sleep. Wtf, I don't want to die.



I'd rather not show up to school at all then to ask him to drop me to school. I know, I sound selfish.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> maybe they died u insensitive person



hmm oh dear.. well they could have at least died at the hospital so i could observe them, inconsiderate people.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> i caved in and bought shovel knight when the theme popped up it gave a code and a big button USE. without even glancing at the code i pressed use and my 3ds lost innanet.. NOW I CANT GET MY ****ING THREEMRMESFD DXCDXFDSFDSSD
> 
> help
> 
> its nowhere to be seen... not in the theme purchased section nor the game shooppp fuucuckckck



OH NVM receipt


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Huge research paper got assigned uh oh


----------



## Leela (Nov 6, 2014)

I had to sit next to this girl on the bus today since there were no seats that weren't next to someone. She gave me a filthy look as if I was going to give her a disease, and she got up to sit on her friend's knee, because apparently not having a real seat is better than sitting next to me. Then they started saying stuff like "there were other seats, why could *it* not have sat somewhere else?" (and they were saying it really loudly when they were right behind me). She deserved a punch in the face. She's lucky I didn't want to sink down to her level. Some people are just so insensitive.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Leela said:


> I had to sit next to this girl on the bus today since there were no seats that weren't next to someone. She gave me a filthy look as if I was going to give her a disease, and she got up to sit on her friend's knee, because apparently not having a real seat is better than sitting next to me. Then they started saying stuff like "there were other seats, why could *it* not have sat somewhere else?" (and they were saying it really loudly when they were right behind me). She deserved a punch in the face. She's lucky I didn't want to sink down to her level. Some people are just so insensitive.



Holy crap. 
I shouldn`t say this, but sometimes punching someone in the face isn`t such a terrible idea.....

Then again, I experienced this crap in my life as well and I never punched one and Lord knows I could have. 
From experience sadly I can`t tell you those girls will get whats coming to them, or that they will someday wise up.

All I can say is that they are dense, stuck up ****s. Their behaviour spells out nothing about you, but only about themselves.
Stay who you are and ignore those spacewasters.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

Leela said:


> I had to sit next to this girl on the bus today since there were no seats that weren't next to someone. She gave me a filthy look as if I was going to give her a disease, and she got up to sit on her friend's knee, because apparently not having a real seat is better than sitting next to me. Then they started saying stuff like "there were other seats, why could *it* not have sat somewhere else?" (and they were saying it really loudly when they were right behind me). She deserved a punch in the face. She's lucky I didn't want to sink down to her level. Some people are just so insensitive.


I'm really sorry that happened to you. That was incredibly inconsiderate on their part.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Holy crap.
> *I shouldn`t say this, but sometimes punching someone in the face isn`t such a terrible idea*.....
> 
> Then again, I experienced this crap in my life as well and I never punched one and Lord knows I could have.
> ...



Amen.

I mean, probably not the best thing on school property, lol, but with life in general.


----------



## Leela (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm trying to forget about it since I know that those girls were way out of line. It's just a shame that they're wasting precious oxygen.


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

I know most people don't really care about anything I have to say on this thread anymore, but my mother threatened suicide earlier and I'm too scared to do anything because I don't want to go and see her in this state.


----------



## Leela (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark said:


> I know most people don't really care about anything I have to say on this thread anymore, but my mother threatened suicide earlier and I'm too scared to do anything because I don't want to go and see her in this state.



That's awful ;_; do you know why? I hope you manage to work things out...


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark said:


> I know most people don't really care about anything I have to say on this thread anymore, but my mother threatened suicide earlier and I'm too scared to do anything because I don't want to go and see her in this state.


(They don't?)

People that threaten with suicide will rarely do it. It's just a sign that something is wrong with them internally, lots of bad thoughts and emotions coming up in them and they feel like they can't handle it anymore. Because of that even the smallest of actions can make them feel better, like just giving a hug or saying you love or appreciate them. I don't know the specifics behind this situation and am not going to press you for them, I just hope you two feel better soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm smelling like poop because I had to take apart the kitchen pipe because mom was a klutz now...


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 6, 2014)

My poor cat.



Spoiler: Long story ensues



She was all over my desk. She was typing to people, pushing my mouse around, chewing on my nail file, having a good time. Until I yelled for my mom to double-check because it looked like she had a flea under her eye.

She got tense and upset and curled up in a helpless little ball behind one of my monitors and just kept yelling what sounded like, "WOOOWWW." Even as bad as I felt, it was still really hard not to giggle.

All we did was pet her, but she was tense so now the whole thing was horribly traumatic... and she ran downstairs.

I kept yelling for her, "ALL WE DID WAS PET YOU."
And mom responded, "She's long gone."
"WE WERE HAVING FUN."
"No she wasn't."
"WE WERE PLAYING WITH A NAIL FILE. YOU WERE HAVING A GOOD TIME."
"She left skid marks."

She's in the garage by now, holed up in some magical spot that's hidden from humans, and I'm not gonna see her again until she wants to sleep on my head. :c


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 6, 2014)

~
I'm so sick of people.  I'm sick of liars.  I'm sick of people who want to wallow in their own misery, who won't accept that there's anything decent about anything.  I'm sick of men who want to have intercourse.  I'm sick of catty women.  I'm sick of everything.  I'm sick of feeling ignored and I'm sick of feeling torn because I feel ignored.  I'm sick of being told I'm the most important thing in the world only to find out it's a dirty lie.  No one has ever thought that about me, and I'm starting to realize that no one ever will.  I'm sick of no one taking into mind that I, too, have feelings that can be hurt.  I'm sick of feeling alone.  I'm so sick of everything and everyone.  I'm just sick of everything.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 6, 2014)

the car I was looking at is not yet sold like I thought it would be

DO I GET IT?

I DON'T KNOW GAH

I might just go see it for myself and see if the guy will go any lower on it since he still hasn't sold it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

cant find a good pic for my sig because they are all too large and look weird smaller


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

I really hate Italian class. There are only 4 people in it and I really want to drop it.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure how to approach something between the bf and I. I had posted last night saying that his internet was being a **** and he was going to bed. But apparently he lied to me and went and played CoD instead. Steam doesn't lie and showed his history and achievements he got yesterday. I don't know if it warrants a confrontation or just leaving it alone. He wasn't lying about his internet being bad because there was mention of internet outage in his area with the same provider he has. On the other hand, I don't like being lied to. If he said he wanted to play he could have just told me and I wouldn't have held it against him.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

12 year olds talking about their 'love lives'.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 6, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm not exactly sure how to approach something between the bf and I. I had posted last night saying that his internet was being a **** and he was going to bed. But apparently he lied to me and went and played CoD instead. Steam doesn't lie and showed his history and achievements he got yesterday. I don't know if it warrants a confrontation or just leaving it alone. He wasn't lying about his internet being bad because there was mention of internet outage in his area with the same provider he has. On the other hand, I don't like being lied to. If he said he wanted to play he could have just told me and I wouldn't have held it against him.



I'd tell him to quit lying and just be honest. I have a certain friend that does that to me all the time. If you want to go home/do something else/get off the phone, then do it! I only get offended when you lie and I find out about it later


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm not exactly sure how to approach something between the bf and I. I had posted last night saying that his internet was being a **** and he was going to bed. But apparently he lied to me and went and played CoD instead. Steam doesn't lie and showed his history and achievements he got yesterday. I don't know if it warrants a confrontation or just leaving it alone. He wasn't lying about his internet being bad because there was mention of internet outage in his area with the same provider he has. On the other hand, I don't like being lied to. If he said he wanted to play he could have just told me and I wouldn't have held it against him.



this seems to be a recurring issue...


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> this seems to be a recurring issue...



and i thought he told her he wanted a break for a little bit because of this

or am i just imagining things


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 6, 2014)

Ahri said:


> and i thought he told her he wanted a break for a little bit because of this
> 
> or am i just imagining things





We worked it out tbh.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 6, 2014)

well apparently not.

first, steam activity isnt really chronological, unless ur sure he didnt play cod at all yesterday, then its hard to tell if he did load it up after he supposedly went to sleep. even if he did play, y didnt he tell u? maybe he felt u were being nagging? i dunno how long u two had been talking for. i dunno how u react to being told that he wants some game time alone. maybe he couldnt sleep and got back up to play. either way, there r underlying issues still present that u two need to work thru.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> well apparently not.
> 
> first, steam activity isnt really chronological, unless ur sure he didnt play cod at all yesterday, then its hard to tell if he did load it up after he supposedly went to sleep. even if he did play, y didnt he tell u? maybe he felt u were being nagging? i dunno how long u two had been talking for._ i dunno how u react to being told that he wants some game time alone._* maybe he couldnt sleep and got back up to play.* either way, there r underlying issues still present that u two need to work thru.



Ok gonna respond to those two I marked sorta. Lol. He and I talked about the whole if either of us needs space we talk about it. As for maybe he couldn't sleep, that might be true. He's done that before. For me, if I can't sleep I usually just read but to each their own.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 6, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> well apparently not.
> 
> first, steam activity isnt really chronological, unless ur sure he didnt play cod at all yesterday, then its hard to tell if he did load it up after he supposedly went to sleep. even if he did play, y didnt he tell u? maybe he felt u were being nagging? i dunno how long u two had been talking for. i dunno how u react to being told that he wants some game time alone. *maybe he couldnt sleep and got back up to play.* either way, there r underlying issues still present that u two need to work thru.



This was my thought exactly. If I tell somebody, alright bye I'm going to bed, and then I decide, nah I'm going to get up and make a sandwich and mess around on the computer for a while instead, does that make me a liar? _Technically_ yes but christ I mean is it that big of a deal?

I mean when I'm in a relationship I don't feel the need to tell my so every little thing I am doing just so they are aware. If I'm tired and I don't feel like chatting I might even say the same thing, that I'm off to bed. I may game a bit or whatever beforehand, but then I'm going to bed. I just take a bit of downtime first. This could have been what he meant. Not necessarily "I'm going to bed right this second".

I could understand you being upset if he lied about something to go hang out with somebody else or go do something without you, when he should just be honest and tell you those things. Totally get that. But playing video games before bed doesn't seem like a horrible lie to me. Or even an intentional lie. Or not even a lie at all if he was planning on going to bed and then got back up or whatever. Was he supposed to text you back and say, "Nevermind I got back up to play some CoD, just so you know"?

Sorry if this comes off as rude but if you want honest opinions, I just think you're way overthinking this. But by all means talk to him, I mean it's your relationship and if it bothers you then let him know.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 6, 2014)

Nah it doesn't bother me, its just what I needed to hear. Thanks guys.


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

Leela said:


> That's awful ;_; do you know why? I hope you manage to work things out...





Reindeer said:


> (They don't?)
> 
> People that threaten with suicide will rarely do it. It's just a sign that something is wrong with them internally, lots of bad thoughts and emotions coming up in them and they feel like they can't handle it anymore. Because of that even the smallest of actions can make them feel better, like just giving a hug or saying you love or appreciate them. I don't know the specifics behind this situation and am not going to press you for them, I just hope you two feel better soon.



Our family has been having arguments about whether I should go to church or not, and my dad is trying to push me towards doing so but I don't ever want to go back.
I said that, but they didn't take it like that and it got out of hand because my dad was so mad he told me he'd have to call the social services if I wasn't going to go. I don't think I should have to go, I respect their beliefs and everything but it's not mutual. My parents tell me it isn't a choice, it's compulsory because they aren't doing any bad things and while the latter is completely true, I honestly think I shouldn't sacrifice my happiness for something they think will make me happy. It won't.
I took the comment a bit too much to heart and my mum got so frustrated with me "misunderstanding" things she took the keys and started going into the hall. I couldn't hear what she was saying, or understand what she could said because it was in Tagalog, a language I don't speak, but I heard her saying stuff like "I'm going back to the Philippines, I'm sick of having a family," and "I don't want to have a family anymore" and when my dad started to reason with her she started screaming and threatening.
I feel like such a bad person, I provoked all of this. I feel like I should just go to church for their sake now, to keep them quiet, because my mum's literally wasting away with stress now and I try to keep a brave face but I can't always do so.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

All of that because of church? Holy hell. That's horrible. I feel so relieved to have parents who don't give a **** about religion. 

But really they should accept your opinions. I don't think anyone who wants to force their beliefs onto their children this hard has the right to breed. While yes you can motivate a kid towards liking something. Forcing somebody to do something is extremely wrong :L I really can't stand how people just force their own opinions onto their children and expect them to do something as if they got children just so they could make them do what they want.

But sorry for rambling ^^'' I hope they loosen up a bit about it, they might eventually become more open to it when they realize the fact you don't go to church doesn't make you a lesser person.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark said:


> I feel like such a bad person, I provoked all of this. I feel like I should just go to church for their sake now, to keep them quiet, because my mum's literally wasting away with stress now and I try to keep a brave face but I can't always do so.



I can understand you feel this way, I really can. But its wrong that your parents put so much emotional pressure on you. I know it feels easier to just go with the flow and obey and I`m not going to say you shouldn`t do that, because life is much to complicated to just do what you please. It would increase the pressure on you probably, because your parents probably wouldn`t be able to let go. I just want to tell you that you are entitled to your own ideas and beliefs. I don`t know how old you are, but someday your parents will have to realise you will come out of your coccoon and will be who you want to be. 

In the mean time, its a balancing act of following your heart and discovering yourself, as well as following in line with your parents. Its a terrible place to be in, but it gets better the more you mature. Acceptance will come to your parents, its inevitable. 
Coming of age and cutting the string with your parents is often a proces considered painful and difficult, but the same goes vice versa, for a parent having to cut the string with the child. Some parents deal with it really badly, especially the emotional needy ones.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Religion is just a fairy tail for grown ups so that they can have something to place their hope into. I think it's awesome that you don't want to go to church, in my eyes, nobody should want to go.

The sooner religions are banished from this world the better.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Religion is just a fairy tail for grown ups so that they can have something to place their hope into. I think it's awesome that you don't want to go to church, in my eyes, nobody should want to go.
> 
> The sooner religions are banished from this world the better.



I`m an atheist, but if religion gives a person hope and the strength to go on, then why would that be a bad thing?
Forcing it on others is a whole different matter ofcourse.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark said:


> Our family has been having arguments about whether I should go to church or not, and my dad is trying to push me towards doing so but I don't ever want to go back.
> I said that, but they didn't take it like that and it got out of hand because my dad was so mad he told me he'd have to call the social services if I wasn't going to go. I don't think I should have to go, I respect their beliefs and everything but it's not mutual. My parents tell me it isn't a choice, it's compulsory because they aren't doing any bad things and while the latter is completely true, I honestly think I shouldn't sacrifice my happiness for something they think will make me happy. It won't.
> I took the comment a bit too much to heart and my mum got so frustrated with me "misunderstanding" things she took the keys and started going into the hall. I couldn't hear what she was saying, or understand what she could said because it was in Tagalog, a language I don't speak, but I heard her saying stuff like "I'm going back to the Philippines, I'm sick of having a family," and "I don't want to have a family anymore" and when my dad started to reason with her she started screaming and threatening.
> I feel like such a bad person, *I provoked all of this*. I feel like I should just go to church for their sake now, to keep them quiet, because my mum's literally wasting away with stress now and I try to keep a brave face but I can't always do so.


All right, first of all... Blaming yourself in this situation is not gonna help, and the way I see it, it is far from your fault.

You're right, their beliefs shouldn't be forced onto you and you know that going to church wouldn't make you happy. I don't know how old you are, but your parents should respect your choices regardless.

I think the best course of action to take here is to let everyone calm down, leave it for the day at least, then ask to speak to them. Make sure everybody agrees to stay calm and to let each other finish talking, and then just tell each other what goes through your heads. Talk it out. It seems like a really stupid and cliche thing to do, but in this situation you all just need to be able to let each other speak calmly.

It's hard to say where that will lead. Just make sure to keep to the arrangements, and if they seem to get agitated you shouldn't let it affect you outwardly. Stay calm and speak in a calm manner. Church may be important to them, but it should be more important to let you speak your mind.

Hopefully they'll accept that you won't come to church anymore, but be prepared for them to be as stubborn as they are now, and that they'll still force you. It's a sad prospect, but it's best to be prepared for the worst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> I`m an atheist, but if religion gives a person hope and the strength to go on, then why would that be a bad thing?
> Forcing it on others is a whole different matter ofcourse.


And that goes both ways. I've had various religions forced upon me but I don't have the capacity to have that kind of faith. Every time a person tries it (which happens because I live in an extremely religious town), I tell them that I don't force my non-belief onto them, so they shouldn't force their beliefs onto me. Respect goes both ways.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> And that goes both ways. I've had various religions forced upon me but I don't have the capacity to have that kind of faith. Every time a person tries it (which happens because I live in an extremely religious town), I tell them that I don't force my non-belief onto them, so they shouldn't force their beliefs onto me. Respect goes both ways.



Agreed.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 6, 2014)

I feel like I shouldn't post here anymore, because I just get  a load of unneeded sarcasm and other people are posting 'serious' teenager **** making my problems (the closing on my house might not go through, my cat is very sick, my dad is in the hospital, etc) look stupid in comparison. 

So, with that said...

_*bows graciously*_

I'm out.


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm fourteen, and while I know it's an incredibly young age to be dealing with this sort of thing or even making these decisions, I came to a point where I didn't want to go anymore. I told them first, they asked me why I was taking sickies on those days so frequently, why I always wanted to leave early. They wanted a reason and I gave them my reason:
I don't want to go.
Of course, my parents don't think that's a valid reason but I genuinely can't give one. I can only think of one:
The thing is, I hate the atmosphere there. I can't explain that to my parents, they'll think it's ridiculous.
But it's true. It's a mix of negativity and positivity. They're all so set on the impending apocalypse yet they seem so laid back about it. I can't deal with that sort of thing, it strikes up my anxiety a ton. I actually heard a lady say the last time I ever went that she "couldn't wait until she heard the warning" because she had her emergency kit all packed up.
While that's sensible, I almost had a heart attack then and there thinking about it. I know it's advised to prepare for natural disasters but something that might not even happen that could wipe out most of the planet and you're looking forward to it??? That's what gets me. I hate having to think of it. I can't deal with that at all.
I'm on the fence, because it says that you will survive the apocalypse if you believe in God, and I _do_ believe in God. I still believe in the same one I always have, but I genuinely think he wants us to be happy, not have a conforming, linear life.
I'm just scared I'm going to die if I don't go to church, but I'm trying to find a compromise somehow.

I'm not trying to bash this religion, it already has enough bad media attention as it is. This is purely my opinion.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm fourteen, and while I know it's an incredibly young age to be dealing with this sort of thing or even making these decisions, I came to a point where I didn't want to go anymore. I told them first, they asked me why I was taking sickies on those days so frequently, why I always wanted to leave early. They wanted a reason and I gave them my reason:
> I don't want to go.
> Of course, my parents don't think that's a valid reason but I genuinely can't give one. I can only think of one:
> The thing is, I hate the atmosphere there. I can't explain that to my parents, they'll think it's ridiculous.
> ...



Are you the same guys that thought 2012 was going to be doomsday year? Because that sort of didn't work out too super.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 6, 2014)

That awfully sounds like a cuulttt... o-o


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

No, I'm not going to go into detail because I don't want to sound like I'm purposely hating on this religion because most of the people are decent human beings but there was an experience I had as a child that could easily have been evaded and...well, it wasn't.

But no to both. It's not a cult at all xD


----------



## asuka (Nov 6, 2014)

i was bored for an hour and a half
i realized how addicted i am to this site......


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought I was banned for a second because when I got here, it said "This account has been suspended."


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Algebra 2 can go to hell.

I worked so hard and the best I could in that class, and I ended up with a D for the first marking period..
God, I hate it..I hate it as much as Geometry...
Ugh...


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Algebra 2 can go to hell.
> 
> I worked so hard and the best I could in that class, and I ended up with a D for the first marking period..
> God, I hate it..I hate it as much as Geometry...
> Ugh...



I'd so tutor you! Algebra 2 was the last math class I took where I understood everything completely, lol. Pre-Calc and on just escapes me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't like Algebra 2 when I was in it.

Pre-calc wasn't that bad. Especially trigonometry. I liked trigonometry.


----------



## Improv (Nov 6, 2014)

Spoiler: don't read this i just hate life



Okay, so I'm really feeling terrible inside and I have been for the past few months. My mother graduated last December with a bachelor's in accounting & she's been struggling with finding a job ever since. We've been living on nearly $45,000 a year as a family of 3 with 4 dogs and it is really starting to hurt. Every day my parents are fighting constantly about money, and just recently it's developed into suspicions of each other giving money to help other family members, etc. 

At least twice a week, I get woken up at 4:30am by their constant yelling before my dad goes to work and I cannot go back to sleep afterwards which really impacts my performance at school. Nearly every night when my dad gets back home, it's another constant battle between my parents. I lock myself in my room from the time I get home from school until dinner, but even then I eat in my room on most nights because I can't handle sitting down with them constantly arguing.

All of this arguing has drained me from all emotions. I know that sounds dumb, but there is nothing on this planet that will emotionally disturb me anymore. I can't tell you the last time that I've ever felt remotely close to tears. I feel like everything is my fault because I turned 16 a few months ago & my parents bought me a car (I did not ask for one because I knew how hard we've had it, but they went ahead and bought one anyway). I've already talked to them about me not getting a job until summer due to school taking up the majority of my time, but now I feel like I'm obligated to get a job once I get my drivers license in a few weeks in order to help my parents survive.

Also dunno if they've saved a penny towards college money for me, so I'll have to save for that in addition to helping my parents financially. Then I have to find some way to pay for 3 AP exams & the SAT or the ACT along with keeping good grades in those classes that I'm taking and 

i just feel so helpless and useless and i'm so stressed all the time i really don't feel like trying anymore



idk what the **** i said in that i can't think straight anymore


----------



## Beachland (Nov 6, 2014)

I started my job as a cashier today and it was really awful. I was supposed to be trained for a few days but all they did was have me read a short manual on using the system and then threw me on a register alone. It was really stressful and I had to keep calling for help because I didn't know how to do anything. I'm considering just quitting now seeing as it's a minimum wage seasonal job and I only applied so I would have something to do


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

Really thought I got banned but I was like

I haven't been that bad recently..


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 6, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I started my job as a cashier today and it was really awful. I was supposed to be trained for a few days but all they did was have me read a short manual on using the system and then threw me on a register alone. It was really stressful and I had to keep calling for help because I didn't know how to do anything. I'm considering just quitting now seeing as it's a minimum wage seasonal job and I only applied so I would have something to do



Been there before. Retail jobs are always stressful.


----------



## Radda (Nov 6, 2014)

All my friends are eyeing me for some reason and everyone at school seemed depressed,even my cult was today,they rarely talked (while they are usually very spunky and loud) and I just asked them whats wrong and they ignored me.P.E was terrible too,probably because I cried on Tuesday.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

I am a disappointment to my family


----------



## Eldin (Nov 6, 2014)

I still can't find my bag with my shampoo and keys in it, and now another bag with all my paint/brushes in it is gone as well. 

WHERE IS IT ALL GOING

Just checked the last car, nobody has them. And I've ripped both houses apart a few times already. I feel like I'm losing my mind. I get stressed and then that makes me forget stuff and lose things, and then forgetting and losing everything causes me more problems and makes me stress more. Which apparently is making me lose even more stuff. ;c

I'm just really upset that this keeps happening and now I have absolutely zero car keys, and need to remake my keys for work. I just... ugh.


----------



## Resi (Nov 6, 2014)

I accidentally punched my friend today. He said it was okay, and I realized it was him so it wasn't too hard of a punch, but I still feel bad...
(He snuck up on me during P.E. and I backed up into him and my first response was to whip around and punch him. It was only in the chest, since he's too tall for me to hit in the face.)


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 6, 2014)

I just took an almost 3 hour nap, and I feel disgusting. So much time wasted... Ugh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I just took an almost 3 hour nap, and I feel disgusting. So much time wasted... Ugh.



I hat naps. The only naps I like are the ones where I'm in an airplane, or in a car. Basically any vehicle, I guess, so I feel your pain.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 6, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I hat naps. The only naps I like are the ones where I'm in an airplane, or in a car. Basically any vehicle, I guess, so I feel your pain.



Naps are usually kind of okay if they're short, although those ones just leave me feeling unrefreshed and I still end up staying up too late because I'm not tired.

But this one, I took one look at my alarm (which was to keep me from doing this exact thing that I ended up doing), turned it off and just drifted right back off to sleep. I...really need to stop doing that.


----------



## Radda (Nov 6, 2014)

This girl.I just don't need to know when that time of month is for her and she tells me anyways.I can hear ''it'' ripping off her bottom layer in the locker room silently.Its disgusting seeing her when she told me that.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a 90 Something in Spanish. Yesterday, there was a test, and today a binder test. I did horrific on the binder test, but I think I did good on the test yesterday. Will I most likely fail that class? And the test today also seemed like a trick in many ways. And the grading cycle ends tomorrow.


----------



## dropinthebucket (Nov 6, 2014)

People that I work with who think they know everything and think they are the boss.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

I start with 2 of my least favorite classes tomorrow. Not a good way to start off a Friday.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm in a few completely online courses and I'm pretty convinced that at least half of my classmates are bots.


 _"I would choose this option because this is how you do it."_

Not *why*. They did not explain why they chose these things. Not once did they give any evidence to support why their option was the 'best' option. They merely told us how you do a thing. They proceeded to spend the rest of their post explaining the step-by-step process.

I feel like I'm back in grade school.



thatawkwardkid said:


> I start with 2 of my least favorite classes tomorrow. Not a good way to start off a Friday.



Better than starting a Monday like that. :v


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

Chrome keeps getting extensions I can't delete and my computer keeps closing out tabs or entire browsers... made me so mad I punched the underside and broke some webbing on the underneath... feel horrid about it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Better than starting a Monday like that. :v



I guess, but I sort of like to end my weeks on a good note.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Radda said:


> This girl.I just don't need to know when that time of month is for her and she tells me anyways.I can hear ''it'' ripping off her bottom layer in the locker room silently.Its disgusting seeing her when she told me that.



grow up, it shouldn't be 'disgusting' seeing someone when you know its that time of the month. it's natural, every girl has it, are you like 10?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2014)

SEXISM IN SOCIETY


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> grow up, it shouldn't be 'disgusting' seeing someone when you know its that time of the month. it's natural, every girl has it, are you like 10?


Amen, amen.

The same goes for people who think going without bras is weird when you just wear a normal shirt. I mean everyone and their mom has nipples deal with it.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Amen, amen.
> 
> The same goes for people who think going without bras is weird when you just wear a normal shirt. I mean everyone and their mom has nipples deal with it.



Free the nipple!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Free the nipple!



Says all the celebs and then goes back wearing them anyways. 

Also people who think it's disgusting for women not to shave. Um... how about we make men shave even more intense and force them to wear bras? :]


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Amen, amen.
> 
> The same goes for people who think going without bras is weird when you just wear a normal shirt. I mean everyone and their mom has nipples deal with it.



This is one of those things that I don't care if other people do it, but I don't understand it.
It's physically uncomfortable for me, personally, so I just can't see how it's comfortable for other women. Y'know? :v


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> This is one of those things that I don't care if other people do it, but I don't understand it.
> It's physically uncomfortable for me, personally, so I just can't see how it's comfortable for other women. Y'know? :v



Well I've always had pretty small boobs and squeezing them into a bra would probably hurt more than make good so yeah. I mean people should do what their want but when it become a society norms it just irks me too much


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Well I've always had pretty small boobs and squeezing them into a bra would probably hurt more than make good so yeah. I mean people should do what their want but when it become a society norms it just irks me too much



Yeah, and I need the support, lol.

But I agree entirely.. especially on the shaving front. I prefer smooth skin as much as.. well, most girls, but I don't always feel like doing it. :v
I'll go days or weeks without bothering to shave my pits, and the boyfriend person gets all uncomfortable with that half-inch long hair. Dude. Calm down. Have you seen *your* pits recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> snip



Yeah then I understand you need it but some people are just too much. I mean look outside the box.

Ergh.. why is it always that the boys complain. Sigh.. they need to grow up and think outside the box. Which goes for a lot of both younger and older women too. I mean I would hate to be smooth because I don't want to look like a baby and people who makes arguments about it being disgusting..just no. We have the hair there for a reason, duh.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah then I understand you need it but some people are just too much. I mean look outside the box.
> 
> Ergh.. why is it always that the boys complain. Sigh.. they need to grow up and think outside the box. Which goes for a lot of both younger and older women too. I mean I would hate to be smooth because I don't want to look like a baby and people who makes arguments about it being disgusting..just no. We have the hair there for a reason, duh.



Some guys I know were talking about how much hair is 'acceptable' for a woman to have down there. I was like, umm as much as she wants? I swear some guys think we should just do things to please them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Some guys I know were talking about how much hair is 'acceptable' for a woman to have down there. I was like, umm as much as she wants? I swear some guys think we should just do things to please them.


Yeah and girls thinking we need to do that to please them. Just.. no go fart yourselves girls.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah and girls thinking we need to do that to please them. Just.. no go fart yourselves girls.



That was, like, rule #1 when Boyfriend and I got together. Stuff like that's not happening for him, I do it for me when/if I choose to.

I can understand compromise, but he's not even willing to keep his hair fairly long for me. He keeps telling me he wants to shave his head, and I just want to steal his beanie and twirl his hair. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> That was, like, rule #1 when Boyfriend and I got together. Stuff like that's not happening for him, I do it for me when/if I choose to.
> 
> I can understand compromise, but he's not even willing to keep his hair fairly long for me. He keeps telling me he wants to shave his head, and I just want to steal his beanie and twirl his hair. D:



Good, good.

Yeah I'm keeping my 'pelt' wherever I have it. And unless it's getting too long in the armpit I don't give a damn about it.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

my brother has no grasp on the word "privacy".

who the **** checks someones history just to see "whats hip these days" shut up you're 17 stop acting like a dad and get the **** out


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

My leg hurts from yesterday :c ew


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> My leg hurts from yesterday :c ew



wer u shaving it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wer u shaving it


hell no. i was fixing a pipe.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

My ex is being weird, he's being nice to me but keeps occasionally getting annoyed that I've slept with other people since him, and gets all insecure about it. Jeez either get over it or don't. I'm thinking of cutting him off completely but he IS a good friend and we also have mutual friends so I don't want it to be awkward. Hmm.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> My ex is being weird, he's being nice to me but keeps occasionally getting annoyed that I've slept with other people since him, and gets all insecure about it. Jeez either get over it or don't. I'm thinking of cutting him off completely but he IS a good friend and we also have mutual friends so I don't want it to be awkward. Hmm.



Have you talked to him about it general or does he just do it at random? If you want to keep him as a friend either talk to him now or give him some distance before you talk again. As for mutual friends, have you talked to them as well?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Have you talked to him about it general or does he just do it at random? If you want to keep him as a friend either talk to him now or give him some distance before you talk again. As for mutual friends, have you talked to them as well?



thats why generally its a bad idea to remain friends with ur ex


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thats why generally its a bad idea to remain friends with ur ex



Yeah, for me it actually worked though funny enough.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thats why generally its a bad idea to remain friends with ur ex


Especially if you're gonna be sleeping around.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, for me it actually worked though funny enough.



well ye i'm very good friends as well with an ex from high school, but those are the exception and not the norm


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Have you talked to him about it general or does he just do it at random? If you want to keep him as a friend either talk to him now or give him some distance before you talk again. As for mutual friends, have you talked to them as well?



He does it quite randomly, we'll just be talking then he'll suddenly mention it and get upset. He's always been a bit insecure, he has really bad anxiety and depression, which is one of the reasons I wanted to stay friends with him because I'm worried he's not coping too well at the moment (although he broke up with me, not the other way round). Yeah I think I'll give it some space. Haven't talked to the mutual friends recently, well at least not about him.

Oh and I'm not 'sleeping around' thanks, reindeer.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

It's getting colder out now. I really hate the cold. ><


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Space & time. He evidently can't handle the fact that you have moved on. Has it occured to you that you are adding to his depression? He has his own friends. Relying on you as a crutch will never work out because you won't always be there for him.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> He does it quite randomly, we'll just be talking then he'll suddenly mention it and get upset. He's always been a bit insecure, he has really bad anxiety and depression, which is one of the reasons I wanted to stay friends with him because I'm worried he's not coping too well at the moment (although he broke up with me, not the other way round). Yeah I think I'll give it some space. Haven't talked to the mutual friends recently, well at least not about him.
> 
> Oh and I'm not 'sleeping around' thanks, reindeer.



Yeah or just ignore it in a friendly way if he is in that state, noone benefits from getting upset about it. And talk to your other friends if you can. But if you need to let him go so he gets more proper care, do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> well ye i'm very good friends as well with an ex from high school, but those are the exception and not the norm



Yeah we've been friends since 6th grade more or less so yeah...


----------



## Saylor (Nov 7, 2014)

My grades are stressing me out and this morning my mom told me she wants me out of the house. I'm not sure how serious she was being but I guess I'll find that out later.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah I'm going to leave it. I thought we were cool as friends but he obviously still has these insecure and jealous feelings so its not fair on him


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Oh and I'm not 'sleeping around' thanks, reindeer.


You're welcome.

Maybe you're not sleeping around per se, but the fact remains that you have slept with several people since the break-up. You two may have broken up as well but that doesn't mean the emotional attachment is magically gone. Doing that kind of thing after a break-up sends a message to a person that they're garbage, which as you might imagine hurts them emotionally. Of course he's gonna be bothered by it, and it's up to you whether or not you want to deal with that or not. Either cut him off or deal with him being hurt by your actions.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Maybe you're not sleeping around per se, but the fact remains that you have slept with several people since the break-up. You two may have broken up as well but that doesn't mean the emotional attachment is magically gone. Doing that kind of thing after a break-up sends a message to a person that they're garbage, which as you might imagine hurts them emotionally. Of course he's gonna be bothered by it, and it's up to you whether or not you want to deal with that or not. Either cut him off or deal with him being hurt by your actions.



no shes free to do as she wants. banging other ppl after a breakup doesnt send a message that their ex is garbage, especially if it was the ex who initiated the breakup. the emotional attachment may be there, but thats part of being human.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> no shes free to do as she wants. banging other ppl after a breakup doesnt send a message that their ex is garbage, especially if it was the ex who initiated the breakup. the emotional attachment may be there, but thats part of being human.


But that's how it comes across. I'm not saying she shouldn't watch her every step due to him, I'm telling her that she shouldn't complain if she both wants to **** other guys and be friends with this guy, because those two things are gonna clash. That's what the last line in my post means.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Maybe you're not sleeping around per se, but the fact remains that you have slept with several people since the break-up. You two may have broken up as well but that doesn't mean the emotional attachment is magically gone. Doing that kind of thing after a break-up sends a message to a person that they're garbage, which as you might imagine hurts them emotionally. Of course he's gonna be bothered by it, and it's up to you whether or not you want to deal with that or not. Either cut him off or deal with him being hurt by your actions.



Eh.. how is that garbage? Also if they are being so butthurt they have more serious problems than just being sad emotionally.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> But that's how it comes across. I'm not saying she shouldn't watch her every step due to him, I'm telling her that she shouldn't complain if she both wants to **** other guys and be friends with this guy, because those two things are gonna clash. That's what the last line in my post means.



i agree she shud have cut off her ex the moment he expressed discomfort with her banging other guys


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

i found one of my kittens dead yesterday.
i shouldve brought them all in when it first started raining on wednesdya if i had it wouldnt be dead
its been raining and its cold and wet outside i dont think it could have handled it
the other two kittens were ok but the third was soaked and wouldnt move
the mom didnt seem to mind or know
we cant even get it to bury it its too wet out
rn the mom and the two are in my room
i feel so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i agree she shud have cut off her ex the moment he expressed discomfort with her banging other guys



Yeah she should have talked to him properly in the beginning and then cut it off but seeing as how far it went...And since they couldn't obviously been friends either,


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Eh.. how is that garbage? Also if they are being so butthurt they have more serious problems than just being sad emotionally.


It's the way the mind works, especially with men.

>break up
>ex ****s a couple of others right after
>turns out i was garbage

It seems like a trivial thing when you stand outside of the situation, but I can understand why he's hurt. Especially when she mentions that he already dealt with anxiety and depression before, which would just worsen this thought pattern.



computertrash said:


> i found one of my kittens dead yesterday.
> i shouldve brought them all in when it first started raining on wednesdya if i had it wouldnt be dead
> its been raining and its cold and wet outside i dont think it could have handled it
> the other two kittens were ok but the third was soaked and wouldnt move
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Just make sure to take really good care of the two others from now on.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's the way the mind works, especially with men.
> 
> >break up
> >ex ****s a couple of others right after
> >turns out i was garbage



theres a logical break there somewhere. he dumped her.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Well.. sex =/= love


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Umm guys, he wanted to be friends with me. It's not like I'm making him upset by banging other guys and FORCING him to stay friends with me. I thought he'd be ok with it, as he initiated the break up and it had been several months. It wasn't like the week after. And we weren't even friends until AFTER I'd slept with the people, so I assumed he was cool with it, it's only in the last few days he seemed a bit jealous. 

And no, it does not make him seem like garbage, that's ridiculous. People have sex, just because I've slept with someone since him doesnt mean he's worth any less. I think he's just jealous I moved on before him.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Well.. sex =/= love



well arguably it could also mean he was garbage in bed


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> well arguably it could also mean he was garbage in bed



Haha I true you on that.

However I think it's pretty childish of him to seriously be butthurt over it... I mean if you can't get over it not my problem sorry :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Umm guys, he wanted to be friends with me. It's not like I'm making him upset by banging other guys and FORCING him to stay friends with me. I thought he'd be ok with it, as he initiated the break up and it had been several months. It wasn't like the week after. And we weren't even friends until AFTER I'd slept with the people, so I assumed he was cool with it, it's only in the last few days he seemed a bit jealous.
> 
> And no, it does not make him seem like garbage, that's ridiculous. People have sex, just because I've slept with someone since him doesnt mean he's worth any less. I think he's just jealous I moved on before him.



nobody said u were forcing him to stay friends with u, but at the same time he wasnt forcing u to stay friends with him either, was he??


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's the way the mind works, especially with men.
> 
> >break up
> >ex ****s a couple of others right after
> >turns out i was garbage



>3 months after, actually


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Well men tend to be kinda butthurt about that because they lose their 'power' so...


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> theres a logical break there somewhere. he dumped her.


I know that very well. Also, you're trying to find logic in a depressed person's mind. Even if he was the one that initiated the break-up, there is still some emotional attachment lingering. Seeing the person he loved sleeping with other men, even if he was the one that broke up with her, can hurt very deeply.



Annachie said:


> Umm guys, he wanted to be friends with me. It's not like I'm making him upset by banging other guys and FORCING him to stay friends with me. I thought he'd be ok with it, as he initiated the break up and it had been several months. It wasn't like the week after. And we weren't even friends until AFTER I'd slept with the people, so I assumed he was cool with it, it's only in the last few days he seemed a bit jealous.
> 
> And no, it does not make him seem like garbage, that's ridiculous. People have sex, just because I've slept with someone since him doesnt mean he's worth any less. I think he's just jealous I moved on before him.


It's not your intent, you mean. All I've been saying is that how it comes across to him.

From here on out it's fairly simple, though don't expect to not hurt him. Tell him that either he's gonna deal with it or that you two can't be friends. Put the ball in his court. If he chooses to stay friends but keeps complaining, just cut your conversations whenever he starts. Or just get rid of him outright. There's no reason one person should feel hurt and another be bothered by it if it's completely preventable.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I know that very well. Also, you're trying to find logic in a depressed person's mind. Even if he was the one that initiated the break-up, there is still some emotional attachment lingering. Seeing the person he loved sleeping with other men, even if he was the one that broke up with her, can hurt very deeply.


3 months had passed and quite frankly she should have no obligation to tiptoe around his fragile emotions.




> From here on out it's fairly simple, though don't expect to not hurt him. Tell him that either he's gonna deal with it or that you two can't be friends. Put the ball in his court. If he chooses to stay friends but keeps complaining, just cut your conversations whenever he starts. Or just get rid of him outright. There's no reason one person should feel hurt and another be bothered by it if it's completely preventable.


dude ur just repeating what others r saying and what shes already agreed to do


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> 3 months had passed and quite frankly she should have no obligation to tiptoe around his fragile emotions.


And I never said that, you dumbass. I even said before that she shouldn't have to, but at the same time she should've also seen it coming. Simply because you don't understand the thought process behind it doesn't mean their pain disappears in thin air - it's there and it's real. The same way he can't expect her to watch her every step, she can't expect him to watch his feelings.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> And I never said that, you dumbass. I even said before that she shouldn't have to, but at the same time she should've also seen it coming. Simply because you don't understand the thought process behind it doesn't mean their pain disappears in thin air - it's there and it's real. The same way he can't expect her to watch her every step, she can't expect him to watch his feelings.



Don't call people a dumbass. Lashing out insults is rude and immature.

I never expected him to not be hurt - as I've already said, we weren't friends until AFTER I'd slept with the people, I didn't do it when we were friends and expect to carry on as normal. So, I didn't see anything coming because when I slept with the guys I was NOT on good terms with my ex.

I'm not expecting him to watch his feelings, he's a very fragile guy and I was surprised he approached me as a friend even though I'd slept with other people - that made me think he might be completely over me. But obviously at least for now it's not going to work. So as I've already said, I'll leave it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

hey a s s h o l e, maybe u shud lead with that then instead of an sarky accusatory "especially if you're gonna be sleeping around". breaking news, ppl get defensive when ur an ass towards them.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay, he broke up with her, she slept with someone 3 months after. She moved on. It is his issue, not hers. If he is going to get all pissy about it, then he shouldn't have broken up with her. She doesn't have to walk on egg shells to spare his feelings. It was HIS idea.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Okay, he broke up with her, she slept with someone 3 months after. She moved on. It is his issue, not hers. If he is going to get all pissy about it, then he shouldn't have broken up with her. She doesn't have to walk on egg shells to spare his feelings. It was HIS idea.



Yeah but boys will be boys *cough*


----------



## starlark (Nov 7, 2014)

i just dug up one of my gold roses rip me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah but boys will be boys *cough*



dude thats rude


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> hey *******, maybe u shud lead with that then instead of an sarky accusatory "especially if you're gonna be sleeping around". breaking news, ppl get defensive when ur an ass towards them.


Well, I'm sorry that I'm not part of the Hug Corps.

Maybe it's because she's not guiltless in this situation. I know you people might not see it as that, because even after trying to tell you several times you still manage to not understand it. Her actions have hurt him and she should own up to it, not say "well I didn't know" or "I assumed he was over it". Being ignorant and making assumptions are two of the worst things you can do when dealing with people that are/were close to you, as it only leads to people being hurt, even if it was 3 months later. Call it being butthurt if you want, but that only showcases how little effort you're putting into understanding his side.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And seeing as there's more people coming in to ignore an entire side of the story... I'm out. Have fun, ladies.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah but boys will be boys *cough*



Exactly. Boys. Not Men. 


BUT! There are also some girls that do this so it isn't just guys. xP I had to explain this to one of my female friends a long time ago. Some people just need to learn how to wrap their heads around the "the other person moved on". Besides, it isn't romantic anymore going "omg, i'll luv u 4ever!" thing after they broke up.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Okay, he broke up with her, she slept with someone 3 months after. She moved on. It is his issue, not hers. If he is going to get all pissy about it, then he shouldn't have broken up with her. She doesn't have to walk on egg shells to spare his feelings. It was HIS idea.



Thank you for saying this. Yeah it's his problem, I do have some sympathy towards him though because he seems to still be quite mentally ill, and he has been pretty nice in the last few weeks (apart from the outbursts about me sleeping with other people) but yeah I'm not gonna let him make me feel guilty for moving on.. I went through so much **** for him and put up with so much and did so much for him, and he dumped me so... I'll do what I want haha. I think he's just a bit confused right now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess I just understand why so many people online act so immature....be they trolls or d-bags. *Sigh* Da** human race..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Well, I'm sorry that I'm not part of the Hug Corps.
> 
> Maybe it's because she's not guiltless in this situation. I know you people might not see it as that, because even after trying to tell you several times you still manage to not understand it. Her actions have hurt him and she should own up to it, not say "well I didn't know" or "I assumed he was over it". Being ignorant and making assumptions are two of the worst things you can do when dealing with people that are/were close to you, as it only leads to people being hurt, even if it was 3 months later. Call it being butthurt if you want, but that only showcases how little effort you're putting into understanding his side.
> 
> ...




Why? I mean seriously why? Both sides of the story would equal to the same thing. She doesn't have to spare his feelings. If it was the other way around it'd be "HE doesn't have to spare her feelings." It's what moving on means.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dude thats rude



I was pretty sarcastic there. In all serious debate-means it's just sad that people can't get over such a minor thing regardless of the issues around.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Well, I'm sorry that I'm not part of the Hug Corps.
> 
> Maybe it's because she's not guiltless in this situation. I know you people might not see it as that, because even after trying to tell you several times you still manage to not understand it. Her actions have hurt him and she should own up to it, not say "well I didn't know" or "I assumed he was over it". Being ignorant and making assumptions are two of the worst things you can do when dealing with people that are/were close to you, as it only leads to people being hurt, even if it was 3 months later. Call it being butthurt if you want, but that only showcases how little effort you're putting into understanding his side.
> 
> ...



a) i empathise with him completely, that doesnt mean hes not wrong here.
b) one doesnt need to be a guy to empathise with him (ps. i have a penis)
c) ur actually the one who likes to ignore whole sides of stories. like the part where she banged those dudes when she wasnt in contact with her ex. and the part where her ex wanted to be friends with her afterwards, despite her banging all those guys. 
d) pretty sure shes acknowledged that shes hurting him, intentional or not, justifiably or not.
e) y r u focused on her, and not her ex? is he guiltless here?


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Well, I'm sorry that I'm not part of the Hug Corps.
> 
> Maybe it's because she's not guiltless in this situation. I know you people might not see it as that, because even after trying to tell you several times you still manage to not understand it. Her actions have hurt him and she should own up to it, not say "well I didn't know" or "I assumed he was over it". Being ignorant and making assumptions are two of the worst things you can do when dealing with people that are/were close to you, as it only leads to people being hurt, even if it was 3 months later. Call it being butthurt if you want, but that only showcases how little effort you're putting into understanding his side.
> 
> ...



What so you're saying I should feel really guilty? Well I shouldn't.. Obviously I'd rather he hadn't been hurt by it, because I'm not a sociopath who enjoys hurting other people, but why should I feel bad about moving on from someone who dumped me? The issue here was that he was being confusing by wanting to be friends, but still being bitter about me sleeping with others. I haven't done anything bad.

SOOO I think all in all me and him shouldn't be friends right now, because I don't want to hurt him. I've already said this - so why are you acting like I'm being horrible or something?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

just because i side with anna here doesnt mean i dont empathise with her ex. and just because i empathise with her ex doesnt mean i agree with how he is behaving. it helps to separate emotions from right or wrong.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

I think I just got scrumped


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Mom is going away tomorrow yet all she does  is complaining about she has no clothes. Dude go wash 'em one of the machines here are bugged anyways


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't come up with a Thanksgiving-y pun.

At this rate, I think I'm gonna end up setting my steam name to Pumpkin Pie. 


This is a legit concern.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

XD good name though.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Haha, okay, it's not creative. At all. =p

But I'd rather be "Pumpkin Pie" when I have a picture of a cat eating turkey and pumpkin pie, than continue to be "A Spooky Drive-By" as I was for Halloween.

Maybe I should just skip Turkey Day and go back to the picture of my cat wearing a Santa hat. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Haha, okay, it's not creative. At all. =p
> 
> But I'd rather be "Pumpkin Pie" when I have a picture of a cat eating turkey and pumpkin pie, than continue to be "A Spooky Drive-By" as I was for Halloween.
> 
> Maybe I should just skip Turkey Day and go back to the picture of my cat wearing a Santa hat. ?\_(ツ)_/?



only 47 days to xmas


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> only 47 days to xmas



only way too long. lel. my b-day is three days after x-mas eve lelele.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> only way too long. lel. my b-day is three days after x-mas eve lelele.



Only way too soon*

I don't even know what to get Boyfriend for Christmas. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Not that I'm in the mood to enjoy either but meh.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Sleepy, but wanna watch Anime D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

People who are intolerant of others for having contrasting opinions, especially political opinions.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> People who are intolerant of others for having contrasting opinions, especially political opinions.


If you are referring to the thread, that was just supposed to happen, js.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Noiru said:


> If you are referring to the thread, that was just supposed to happen, js.



I'm not referring to this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not referring to this thread.



Alright. Sounded like it at first since you and I both were participating a lot.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> People who are intolerant of others for having contrasting opinions, especially political opinions.



you were insulting doctors on that political thread though


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Annachie said:


> you were insulting doctors on that political thread though



No I'm not. I'm trying to explain how healthcare in America works. Do not point at me in a negative light please.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

My TV doesn't like PC games. :c

Screen tears a lot during cutscenes, and it flickers black infrequently during gameplay. It's usually not bad enough to inhibit gameplay, but omg, I cannot get The Evil Within to stop *****ing out on my TV.

I WAITED ALL DAY TO GET MY DAD TO PLAY IT, AND THIS IS WHAT I GET. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Paint because it's limited ability and that they can't see the difference between white and transparent


----------



## Cudon (Nov 7, 2014)

Villagers not giving pwps that I need to finish some areas <-< I just want these 3 areas to look like I planned.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Villagers not giving pwps that I need to finish some areas <-< I just want these 3 areas to look like I planned.



That has annoyed me a lot too.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Villagers not giving pwps that I need to finish some areas <-< I just want these 3 areas to look like I planned.



YES. All I want is the flower arch. C'mon Vesta!!


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 7, 2014)

These damn Pokemon not showing up. I'm trying to complete my living Kalos dex, so pls

Also got a splitting headache during the past hour and it only seems to be getting worse. Might as well take one of the crazy pills we have, even knowing it'll either not help and/or make me insanely tired.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 7, 2014)

WAT. I made a big closed area by the beach for caging villagers for pwps, this time I decided to make it a bit bigger and put more people in it. When I came back Bonbon and Sterling were sitting on a nearby bench they could not access. THEY TELEPORTED.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

^Hahaha that is way too cute


----------



## epona (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler



my weekend intermission has been suspended because i didn't eat over last week when i was at home all week so now i'm stuck in hospital til christmas and it's not fair i'm struggling with this and punishing me for relapsing isn't the right way to move forward i feel sick and stupid


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler:  



god I can't even comfort my own gender.
my friend (the one who's moving) started to grow sadder and sadder today. she then broke down--for the first time--near the school. I wanted to cry with her but I know that it won't help. I just want this month to go away so quickly that the memory of her moving will just be a blur. I don't want the pain


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. Sorry to everyone above with such troubles in your lives, I'm just a stranger so I all can say is I hope things get better.


Here I am feeling sorry for myself because of cramps...


----------



## tobi! (Nov 7, 2014)

Too many pizza threads in my damn lobby.


----------



## Radda (Nov 7, 2014)

te amo launne,what does the te amo mean?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 7, 2014)

Probably olives, onions... anything really other than plain and buffalo chicken is a no go


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought ti amo meant I love, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

It's only 7PM and I'm tired wtf


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 7, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> It's only 7PM and I'm tired wtf



Been there. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> It's only 7PM and I'm tired wtf



I wish I can get tired by 7PM. I hate staying up until 12 AM or even 11 PM. Earlier this year, I primarily stayed up until 2 AM.


----------



## Radda (Nov 7, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I thought ti amo meant I love, but i'm not sure.



Thank you 8).I figured it out!
The left side of my body is sorta sore,and cramps on both knees.
Along with that I'm tired and mad about a dude.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

People are way too serious.


----------



## Aryxia (Nov 8, 2014)

I've lost all my motivation and my good memory is the only thing keeping my grades afloat right now.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

I have senioritis and my grades...whoops.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

huykon225 said:


> Don't spam the thread with off topic discussions



...Huh?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 8, 2014)

nope nope NOPE

If this is an infection, I'll be on antibiotics for the next week.
That means I won't be able to attend the concert.

I've waited a year for this. why do i have to get sick now?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

otgw ending


help me jesus


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

currently missing someone very special.  :'c


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Nov 8, 2014)

The fact that Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number isn't released yet.


----------



## matt (Nov 8, 2014)

I got my 3Ds case a bit damp from rain and for some reason it now smells of urine


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

Qube World was such a promising game, but no. *******s just left with only a single update and now they're MIA and their social medias are entirely dead. It was really costy for an Alpha too.. ****ing ****s.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

When ever I post in the "What does the above user's username/avatar "taste like"" thread, someone always says mine tastes like roasted duck and it irritates the **** out of me. I've posted their 3 times, and all 3 times, people have said roasted duck.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When ever I post in the "What does the above user's username/avatar "taste like"" thread, someone always says mine tastes like roasted duck and it irritates the **** out of me.


I will never ever eat duck. How dare people eat such a cute little animal </3


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When ever I post in the "What does the above user's username/avatar "taste like"" thread, someone always says mine tastes like roasted duck and it irritates the **** out of me. I've posted their 3 times, and all 3 times, people have said roasted duck.



but your profile pic is a duck so tbh its fair of them to say that... stop posting on that thread if it annoys you.

What's bothering me is that 2 of my housemates went to the fireworks last night without even asking me if I'd like to come


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

What's bothering me now? A whole bunch of debate threads are being created in the general chat forum (Brewster's Caf?). Ever since I started the election results thread, more politics threads were being created. This is way worse than last month's fight over candy collectibles.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's bothering me now? A whole bunch of debate threads are being created in the general chat forum (Brewster's Caf?). Ever since I started the election results thread, more politics threads were being created. This is way worse than last month's fight over candy collectibles.



and just look at the pizza threads; they're all over the flippin' place.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> and just look at the pizza threads; they're all over the flippin' place.



Yeah. I think the cool pages and Mm Pick threads on LBPC were way less annoying than these pizza threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's bothering me now? A whole bunch of debate threads are being created in the general chat forum (Brewster's Caf?). Ever since I started the election results thread, more politics threads were being created. This is way worse than last month's fight over candy collectibles.



I think the political views were pretty interesting even though it may ended up in a one-two question in the end but yeah I agree just continue in that thread you don't need 10s of them.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 8, 2014)

i swear same subject threads on here multiply faster than fleas.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I think the political views were pretty interesting even though it may ended up in a one-two question in the end but yeah I agree just continue in that thread you don't need 10s of them.



And political wars are bad. Even having one thread with people fighting others over one major political controversy is worse than having 10 threads with people fighting over Marshal the squirrel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EndlessElements said:


> i swear same subject threads on here multiply faster than fleas.



More like a kudzu. That spreads really fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And political wars are bad. Even having one thread with people fighting others over one major political controversy is worse than having 10 threads with people fighting over Marshal the squirrel.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh, I think debates are quite interesting.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Eh, I think debates are quite interesting.



Yeah I'd much rather talk about politics on here than how many slices of pizza I can eat.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Yeah I'd much rather talk about politics on here than how many slices of pizza I can eat.


Yes, it was fun messing around about the pizza but yeah I enjoy debating more but the overflows of those debate threads were a bit meh tbh.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah. I think the cool pages and Mm Pick threads on LBPC were way less annoying than these pizza threads.



*raises hand* I'll admit my guilt, I made one of the pizza threads, but what other people find annoying I find amusing. Maybe it's immature. But the best you can do is just ignore them. The flood of debate threads is washing them away anyway.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah. I think the cool pages and Mm Pick threads on LBPC were way less annoying than these pizza threads.


MM picks are still a thing on LBP? I remember back when they started making them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> MM picks are still a thing on LBP? I remember back when they started making them



Yep, Mm Picks (now called Team Picks) are still big. For the past 3 years (starting 2012), they started becoming controversial. For the longest time, they were levels that were the best of honor, also has unique ideas. But ever since the new community manager has taken over in 2012, they have jumped the shark. Mm Picks are primarily platformers, which people have been complaining about. What's even worse is than seasonal levels are very easy to be picked. Most season-themed levels aren't even Mm Pick worthy, but they get picked because they show spirit of the holidays. I have to admit that these seasonal levels are mostly B-tier platformers, which are good, but they are not enough to be Mm Pick worthy.

I'm actually not complaining about this, but this is one thing people are complaining about. This is why people kept making complaint threads about non-Mm Pick worthy levels being Mm Picked. I don't care if seasonal levels are being picked or not, because Mm Picks (or Team Picks) are what the community manager likes, not just high quality levels with unique ideas. But what I am getting tired of are these complaint threads about them and the cool pages.

Little Big Planet's community (including from the four fansites) has a lot of controversies where people make these complaint threads about. First of all, there was the Mm Picks, which is what I was talking about. Secondly, there's the cool pages, which is the hottest topic of LBP's controversies. Cool Pages were meant to be what levels are hot and popular. They are spammed by one creator who is desperate for attention. He even has more than one account. Cool Pages are full of levels such as bomb survivals, shark survivals, Mortal Kombat levels (which is the worst of the levels), and other cheap survival levels. I agree that the cool pages are trash-filled, but people don't need to keep making these threads about them. On LBPC, they are being locked for being both duplicates and negative, which is good because we don't need all these threads. There are also other controversies such as the emo Sackboy costumes, lethal Sackboy glitch (fixed), people abusing systems in LBP, and much more.

You know how people in the AC communities keep talking about duping, time traveling, and villager wars? Cool pages and Mm Picks are the topics like these in the LBP communities. And yes, the pizza threads and political debate threads in Brewster's Cafe forum are more annoying than the threads I was just talking about.

Some topics are okay, but when they kept talking about them too much, this gets annoying.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 8, 2014)

I just can't stop hating on myself because I never had any chances to ask my mother some questions before she died.

Some of them being really important...like where all my money was stored, should atleast be 3-4 Thousand Pounds there.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 8, 2014)

Debating on getting Fantasy Life or just waiting, the game isn't all that much and I'd get a digital copy. I don't know. ><


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

the fact that one of my housemates is disgusting. right now i had to leave the living room because he was eating a greasy, mayonnaise-covered doner kebab WITH HIS HANDS.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in a terrible mood and I don't know how to shake it


----------



## Mango (Nov 8, 2014)

i cant learn the popipo dance


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> and just look at the pizza threads; they're all over the flippin' place.



TYVM.LIKE REALLY.I tried to prevent 2 more but it got canceled.qq


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

I think the person that didn't do their part of the art trade is purposely ignoring me :/

2 frickin' months man, you EDITED your post and thought I didn't see but oh man I saw you said "i'll have it done soon" to "THANK YOU VERY MUCH"

not when you freaking put at the top "art trades" and just take the art for yourself


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> ---


I remember back when I played they were actually really neat promoting unnoticed levels. Was the idea started by a random person or an employee? I was never sure.

I still remember the days the Cool pages had alot of neat stuff but suddenly they became so meh. Always loved bomb survivals though, well the well made ones c: They were always fun to play with friends.

Was the lethal sackboy the glitch that happened a few years ago ? Like the glitch where you would stop spawning from the checkpoints and thus wouldn't be able to play the levels? Or do you mean the glitch where people made their sackboys made of plasma or some ****?

Also haha the emo costumes c: I remember being one of the emos but only because the costumes were fun to do and mine were always an abstract mess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I just can't stop hating on myself because I never had any chances to ask my mother some questions before she died.
> 
> Some of them being really important...like where all my money was stored, should atleast be 3-4 Thousand Pounds there.


I'm really sorry for your loss :l I've had a friend lose his mother and he was so effed up for the longest time.. still is. I hope you get over it soon so it doesn't bother you long.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

A few people on this site.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> I think the person that didn't do their part of the art trade is purposely ignoring me :/
> 
> 2 frickin' months man, you EDITED your post and thought I didn't see but oh man I saw you said "i'll have it done soon" to "THANK YOU VERY MUCH"
> 
> not when you freaking put at the top "art trades" and just take the art for yourself


Ask the mods if you can leave negative feedback over this. I'm not sure if that's possible or not. They're clearly in the wrong here and they know it too. There should at least be a way to alert other people to their behavior.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

Thinking of restarting my main for an apocalypse town but I'm so worried I'll eff it up like how do i make it look good when like most of it will be empty wasteland x-x


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Ask the mods if you can leave negative feedback over this. I'm not sure if that's possible or not. They're clearly in the wrong here and they know it too. There should at least be a way to alert other people to their behavior.



i'm not really super duper mad about this, but since this person is a well respected artist in this community and they've done plenty more art trades and commissions in the span of 5 days or less, they really should know better than to exploit people like this :/


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 8, 2014)

School. Luckily, it's getting much better quite quickly.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Thinking of restarting my main for an apocalypse town but I'm so worried I'll eff it up like how do i make it look good when like most of it will be empty wasteland x-x



When you update your dream address, try to update it during the special sunset. You should have a good a amount of regular trees and dead perfect fruit trees. Try to leave a lot of trash everywhere. Try to make your town look nice (ex: try to make it an urban theme or something) then mess it up later. This is my advice, I haven't seen a apocalypse theme town before but this is some stuff I kind of imagine being in a apocalypse-themed town.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm not really super duper mad about this, but since this person is a well respected artist in this community and they've done plenty more art trades and commissions in the span of 5 days or less, they really should know better than to exploit people like this :/


It's still worthy a negative feedback since you've been cheated out of art


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

More of Amy Winehouse.She's gonna kill me/leave me in a coma some day.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When you update your dream address, try to update it during the special sunset. You should have a good a amount of regular trees and dead perfect fruit trees. Try to leave a lot of trash everywhere. Try to make your town look nice (ex: try to make it an urban theme or something) then mess it up later. This is my advice, I haven't seen a apocalypse theme town before but this is some stuff I kind of imagine being in a apocalypse-themed town.


Aww thanks for the tips c: So far I'm planning on making 3 small town areas with 3-4 villagers each. Have a small cult town with either a cube statue or a moai statue with some nutsos and a cultist, a hobo town with some messy male villagers and a messy town overall and a clean town with Doc(tor) and a private orchard cuz they rich bishes. Also gonna throw Ribbot alone into some abandoned forest with an abandoned bus stop & statue fountain.

So far it seems that I'll be making it kinda rustic but at the same time id love to use modern pwps.. just dunno how id blend them in


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Aww thanks for the tips c: So far I'm planning on making 3 small town areas with 3-4 villagers each. Have a small cult town with either a cube statue or a moai statue with some nutsos and a cultist, a hobo town with some messy male villagers and a messy town overall and a clean town with Doc(tor) and a private orchard cuz they rich bishes. Also gonna throw Ribbot alone into some abandoned forest with an abandoned bus stop & statue fountain.
> 
> So far it seems that I'll be making it kinda rustic but at the same time id love to use modern pwps.. just dunno how id blend them in



If you ever finish, let me know because I kind of want to see it lol.


I feel like I'm posting here a lot, but another thing that's bothering me is when people don't wave to me in real life. There's this one person I know in real life, I always wave to her, but she just sits there/stands there and stares at me and doesn't wave. I mean, I'm trying to be nice but if you're just going to be an ass, screw you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I remember back when I played they were actually really neat promoting unnoticed levels. Was the idea started by a random person or an employee? I was never sure.



Mm Picks I believed were started because Mm wanted to show what levels they like from the community. I wasn't a member of the PSN until August 2011. But I did join LBPC before someone said that Mm Picks are going downhill.



> I still remember the days the Cool pages had alot of neat stuff but suddenly they became so meh. Always loved bomb survivals though, well the well made ones c: They were always fun to play with friends.



Bomb survivals were fun back when they were new. But when they continued making them, it was no longer interesting. Too many bomb survivals is definitely a problem. But what the Cool Pages has wrong is that it was spammed by one person. His name is very well-known since he is a spammer. I'm not going to speak his name here, but the Cool Pages were a problem since he started taking over. Copying levels is one thing, but copying and republishing levels is a problem. Not only it's stealing credit from the inventor, but those levels are poor in quality and been spammed a lot. First, we had bomb survivals. Then we had shark survivals (which I didn't really like). Multiple variations of these are not very creative.



> Was the lethal sackboy the glitch that happened a few years ago ? Like the glitch where you would stop spawning from the checkpoints and thus wouldn't be able to play the levels? Or do you mean the glitch where people made their sackboys made of plasma or some ****?



I'm talking the glitch where you make your sackperson dangerous to touch. Like when you make him/her equipped with fire or plasma, he/she will be dangerous to touch. I first thought it was a hack, but it was actually a glitch. It's problematic since people use it to troll others. They kill others' sackpersons in game, including the pod. They also use it to cheat and generate impossibly high scores. This is way worse than the duping bug in ACNL. The one thing that pushed it to where Mm has finally patched the glitch is when some troll is inviting people just to glitch their characters. He even impersonated a user from LBPC's spotlight crew. Once the glitch is put on, you cannot take it off unless if you follow the steps correctly. And yes, some people have experienced "spawn pop cancer" when they used this glitch, where their sackpersons automatically die when they get out of the checkpoints. Thankfully, Update 1.14 in LBP2 has patched this glitch once and for all. It prevented new users from glitching their sackpersons. There was even no grandfather clause (everyone who had the glitch on prior to the patch got it removed). This not only took away power from trolls, but it had an unintended consequence - where people can no longer cheat like in levels such as "Pigs in elevators (in space)".



> Also haha the emo costumes c: I remember being one of the emos but only because the costumes were fun to do and mine were always an abstract mess.



I didn't like the emo costumes, especially the poorly-dressed ones. I mean, LBP is a kids game, and why are kids adding adult content in-game. It's bad for the community.


----------



## Leela (Nov 8, 2014)

There are so many pizza threads. There should be a place where we send all the pizza threads to burn.


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> There are so many pizza threads. There should be a place where we send all the pizza threads to burn.



so someone produces a pizza thread, puts it on the conveyor belt straight to the incinerator! xD


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

there are no wirt fanfiction :')

man im a dweeb


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

My dad promised to do something fun with me this weekend but here I am.... sitting at home alone. and he won't even be home tomarrow


----------



## epona (Nov 8, 2014)

i literally want to die my mouth is so painful and i can't talk because of gum surgery this morning RIP i'm on a baby food diet for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Leela (Nov 8, 2014)

I just found out my dad has to go to America for a week ;_;


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

epona said:


> i literally want to die my mouth is so painful and i can't talk because of gum surgery this morning RIP i'm on a baby food diet for the next 2 weeks



omg n o
i hope your mouth feels better soon!!!
i've never experienced gum surgery but it sounds painful as hell


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> I just found out my dad has to go to America for a week ;_;



Its all good, nothing bad will happen. America is a fine place and he will be back before you know it

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> i literally want to die my mouth is so painful and i can't talk because of gum surgery this morning RIP i'm on a baby food diet for the next 2 weeks



Awww you poor girl *hugs* I hope you feel better soon


----------



## epona (Nov 8, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> omg n o
> i hope your mouth feels better soon!!!
> i've never experienced gum surgery but it sounds painful as hell



thank you! it's not too bad but the aftermath/recovery is awful
last time i couldn't speak for 4 days lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

I haven't even starte practicing my story for my English exam which is in like 2 days D: any tips to learn it fast?


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 8, 2014)

Christmas Shopping


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I haven't even starte practicing my story for my English exam which is in like 2 days D: any tips to learn it fast?



If it is writing a story think of popular things you have read about and incorporate those, if it is on grammar and stuff try writing sentences using them


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

People are so uppity, they have to complain about every little thing they don't like, when it doesn't even affect them.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> If it is writing a story think of popular things you have read about and incorporate those, if it is on grammar and stuff try writing sentences using them



We are getting a stimulus and it has to be about belonging D;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> We are getting a stimulus and it has to be about belonging D;



PSH Belonging, no one really ever belongs, we are all unique and different!! that is a bad prompt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> PSH Belonging, no one really ever belongs, we are all unique and different!! that is a bad prompt



I really want to just write that xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I really want to just write that xD



I would write an essay/story about that issue


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I would write an essay/story about that issue



Really? Yeah it has to be a short story. How would I write that :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Really? Yeah it has to be a short story. How would I write that :/



Write about how a girl tried to belong but slowly showed everyone that you can be different and belong


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Write about how a girl tried to belong but slowly showed everyone that you can be different and belong



Now I just have to write it and remember it...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Now I just have to write it and remember it...



lol I wish you luck


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> lol I wish you luck



Thankyou


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Thankyou



Yuppers~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Yuppers~



Maybe I need to write it out like 20 times...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Maybe I need to write it out like 20 times...



Hahahaha that would be tough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm feeling nauseous right now.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

I have so much **** to transfer <-< I don't wanna lose 300 hybrids and like 200 diff rare items but I wanna reset soon ughhh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Hahahaha that would be tough



My hand would probably fall off..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

When somebody posts on the same second you post in a forum game and gets ahead of you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> When somebody posts on the same second you post in a forum game and gets ahead of you.



AKA Ninja'd. I don't like it because I get embarrassed.


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

Ebola movie.The wiki article was too dark.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 8, 2014)

My hair is taking way too long to dry and I need to go somewhere soon.. and hair dryers will only dry my hair out when I need to straighten it.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 8, 2014)

how do i get good at payday 2


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 8, 2014)

justice said:


> how do i get good at payday 2



r u stealthing or not?


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate people


----------



## Alyx (Nov 8, 2014)

My mom has empty nest syndrome...


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

The fact that I mentioned on here a while ago that i'd slept with two people recently, and now everyone seems to throw it back at me and say i'm 'sleeping around' and mention it on other threads and stuff, like wow i just thought i could be honest with you guys. newsflash, i'm 19 and it's perfectly acceptable for me to have sex with people. I haven't even slept with that many people


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> The fact that I mentioned on here a while ago that i'd slept with two people recently, and now everyone seems to throw it back at me and say i'm 'sleeping around' and mention it on other threads and stuff, like wow i just thought i could be honest with you guys. newsflash, i'm 19 and it's perfectly acceptable for me to have sex with people. I haven't even slept with that many people



i have to agree, it doesn't seem fair people are seeing just one side. they should at least let you explain without taking it so lightly :/
you're nineteen though? you seem much older!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> The fact that I mentioned on here a while ago that i'd slept with two people recently, and now everyone seems to throw it back at me and say i'm 'sleeping around' and mention it on other threads and stuff, like wow i just thought i could be honest with you guys. newsflash, i'm 19 and it's perfectly acceptable for me to have sex with people. I haven't even slept with that many people



I figured you were older since you're already in med school, haha. Sorry about your troubles, though. It's probably people who can't get laid and are jealous that you're having fun.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> i have to agree, it doesn't seem fair people are seeing just one side. they should at least let you explain without taking it so lightly :/
> you're nineteen though? you seem much older!



I just hate how people nowadays seem to look down on people who just have sex for fun. It doesn't make me a slut, for gods sake I've only slept with 4 people, and 2 of those were in committed relationships! Even if I had sex with a different person every week, what would be wrong with that (as long as I'm safe etc)? If a person enjoys sex they should go for it 

Yep ahah! I'm glad you think I seem older, I often feel quite immature at my uni. Maybe thats why I come on an animal crossing forum, to seem mature for once amongst all the young 'uns :')


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> The fact that I mentioned on here a while ago that i'd slept with two people recently, and now everyone seems to throw it back at me and say i'm 'sleeping around' and mention it on other threads and stuff, like wow i just thought i could be honest with you guys. newsflash, i'm 19 and it's perfectly acceptable for me to have sex with people. I haven't even slept with that many people




Either these people are really young, or extremely old fashioned. I'd ignore em tbh.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I figured you were older since you're already in med school, haha. Sorry about your troubles, though. It's probably people who can't get laid and are jealous that you're having fun.



aww thanks  yeah in england we can start med school at 18


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Yep ahah! I'm glad you think I seem older, I often feel quite immature at my uni. Maybe thats why I come on an animal crossing forum, to seem mature for once amongst all the young 'uns :')



oh sharrup, you're only...5 years older than me xD


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Either these people are really young, or extremely old fashioned. I'd ignore em tbh.



Yeah I'll just ignore it. It's just annoying like today i was talking about something completely different on another thread and someone just came in saying 'but you slept with this person blah blah' and i was just like wut


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, that sounds kinda insane. They are free to think what they want about it ofcourse, but treating you with such little respect speaks volumes about them.

In the end if you can look at yourself in the mirror and stand tall, thats all that matters. They live their way, you live your way.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u stealthing or not?



i try but then my bff triggers the alarms :'(


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Yeah, that sounds kinda insane. They are free to think what they want about it ofcourse, but treating you with such little respect speaks volumes about them.
> 
> In the end if you can look at yourself in the mirror and stand tall, thats all that matters. They live their way, you live your way.



thank you! nice to see not everyone on this forum are prudes 

(JOKING you can all have your opinions just please don't shove them in my face thaaaaanks)


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 8, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Yeah I'll just ignore it. It's just annoying like today i was talking about something completely different on another thread and someone just came in saying 'but you slept with this person blah blah' and i was just like wut



That is like completely out of no where either. Sheesh people need to grow up. We're in the 21st century.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah but when a significant proportion of ur posts in this thread are about who u slept with and resulting probems it causes, ppl are gonna associate it with u. i dont think anyone is actually looking down on u for it (except for reindeer i guess), but there really was a period of a week where i would see a new post by u and think "o i wonder who she banged this time". i can go thru and find all of those posts.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yeah but when a significant proportion of ur posts in this thread are about who u slept with and resulting probems it causes, ppl are gonna associate it with u. i dont think anyone is actually looking down on u for it *(except for reindeer i guess)*, but there really was a period of a week where i would see a new post by u and think "o i wonder who she banged this time". i can go thru and find all of those posts.


If she's trying to minimize the damage by minimizing the number, can you blame me? ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Brackets (Nov 8, 2014)

I did quite a few posts about one guy, who I really fancied and yeah I ended up sleeping with him, woop de doop.
Then there was one other guy who I slept with, who's my friend. That's it. I really did not post much about it, and when I did it was mainly just jokily like 'oh its a bit awkward now lol'
So yeah wow I've slept with 2 people in the last 2 months, I'm really on a roll

And its really not mainly what I post about AT ALL. I mainly post about what I do in my medical degree, because I enjoy it so much and it basically is my life. Shame no one pays attention to those posts.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

the fact that i have very little motivation to play any of the 3 new games that are coming out, rip in pieces me
im not even excited for DA:I anymore
why
and WOD is coming out too soon for my tastes now, ffs
why cant i just play games like i used to


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 8, 2014)

well its part of ur medical degree eh


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a friend over for a sleepover right now, but my sister wanted to straighten her hair so now I'm sitting on the computer in the other room and they're in the bathroom. I don't know what to do, it'd be awkward to just sit there and watch them, but I really shouldn't be here either. :x


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

It's been a while since ive had to reset for a map.. didnt remember it was this annoying 8l


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't have a place to go tonight.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

My cheeks hurt....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

bearings with trigonometry. help me?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> bearings with trigonometry. help me?



sketch it


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I don't have a place to go tonight.



Are there any shelters in your area that you could go to? Or maybe an all-night store or something?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are there any shelters in your area that you could go to? Or maybe an all-night store or something?


The nearest shelter that I know of is like half an hour from me by car so I'm just hanging out in a mall until it closes. Idk my area all too well but yeah, I was thinking I'd need to find an all-night store, just having some trouble figuring out where one is in relation to where I am.


----------



## nard (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoiler: dumb dumb debate threads



Ugh, these threads just irk me. Two people get into an argument, one trying to defend their point with their own PERSONAL affairs. Don't you know that you're just making yourself look bad?! Jesus...


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2014)

this study guide for history has 21 essay questions when the test will only use 5 of them


----------



## Alyx (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in sooo much pain but I have a six hour shift at work tomorrow and I'm trying to prove I'm good enough to move up in the company by not having to sit down


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> The nearest shelter that I know of is like half an hour from me by car so I'm just hanging out in a mall until it closes. Idk my area all too well but yeah, I was thinking I'd need to find an all-night store, just having some trouble figuring out where one is in relation to where I am.



I really hope you find a place to stay. Be careful. Are there any buses you could take to the shelter (if you have any money)?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I really hope you find a place to stay. Be careful. Are there any buses you could take to the shelter (if you have any money)?


No money.  But thank you so much, I appreciate that.


----------



## Improv (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I don't have a place to go tonight.



Dang, sorry about this.  Is this like permanent or just for tonight?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: dumb dumb debate threads
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, these threads just irk me. Two people get into an argument, one trying to defend their point with their own PERSONAL affairs. Don't you know that you're just making yourself look bad?! Jesus...



Yeah, it's getting really annoying. I think we should move away from the pizza era and debate era of TBT. What's this site called? _The Bell Tree Forums_, not _The Pizza Tree Forums_ or _The Debate Tree Forums_.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

I feel like people confuse "ethnicity" with "nationality"...


I don't know.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like people confuse "ethnicity" with "nationality"...
> 
> 
> I don't know.



They do. A lot of people tend to confuse race/ethnicity/nationality.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least, so I've noticed. Not trying to make a blanket statement here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> They do. A lot of people tend to confuse race/ethnicity/nationality.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> At least, so I've noticed. Not trying to make a blanket statement here.



Here's what I think:

Color - skin color
Nationality - country of birth
Race - skin color and/or country of birth


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate how I always fail to resist temptation to look up a walkthrough when I'm playing Professor Layton.
but these daily puzzles are so hard.....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Here's what I think:
> 
> Color - skin color
> Nationality - country of birth
> Race - skin color and/or country of birth



From what I've read, race is generally just your skin color-- for example, you can be a white American, black American, etc., but not all Americans are white. Nationality _is_ generally defined as country of origin, or the country you currently hold citizenship in, which gives you black Americans, white Americans, Asian Americans, etc. Ethnicity, then, is where your ancestors came from, or the culture you identify with. For example, Chinese, Taiwanese, Korean, etc. are all part of the Asian races, but they have different cultures, thus giving those people different ethnicities. 

I'm by no means an expert on this, but this is what I've gleaned from my psych and gov classes. You can read more here.

(Also, sorry if I got any information wrong!)


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoiler: relationship rant



I feel like I love my boyfriend more than he loves me. Or maybe he thought he loved me a lot more than does and is starting to realize it. We used to text all the time and be sweet, but now he won't text me unless I text him and he always stops responding after a while. He isn't as affectionate now either. He used to be really affectionate, like holding my hand a lot and things like that. Now when I try to do stuff like that he acts like he doesn't want to. And he used to say I was the only person he's liked in a long time but yesterday he was talking about people he used to like and I'm just confused. Honestly, I feel like I've become an annoyance and needy/clingy. And I'm trying to back off but I just feel like I'm losing him and I don't want to at all. I really love him. Last time I talked to him about something like this he reassured me that he loved me more than anyone but I don't want to say it again or he's going to get tired of me complaining all the time. I already bother him enough when I have really bad days and I'd just be bothering him more. I just don't want to **** this up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> From what I've read, race is generally just your skin color-- for example, you can be a white American, black American, etc., but not all Americans are white. Nationality _is_ generally defined as country of origin, or the country you currently hold citizenship in, which gives you black Americans, white Americans, Asian Americans, etc. Ethnicity, then, is where your ancestors came from, or the culture you identify with. For example, Chinese, Taiwanese, Korean, etc. are all part of the Asian races, but they have different cultures, thus giving those people different ethnicities.
> 
> I'm by no means an expert on this, but this is what I've gleaned from my psych and gov classes. You can read more here.
> 
> (Also, sorry if I got any information wrong!)



Since that has a very ambiguous definition among many, all facts about defining race and stuff like that are opinions.

Speaking of that, racists of all kind bug me. There are some people I count as racist and some people I don't count (I'm not looking at anybody specifically, it's just general).


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Improv said:


> Dang, sorry about this.  Is this like permanent or just for tonight?


I've no idea honestly, it depends if my parents decide to let me back in. I can't see it being permanent but it'll probably be more than just tonight. But don't be sorry, it's okay!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Since that has a very ambiguous definition among many, all facts about defining race and stuff like that are opinions.
> 
> Speaking of that, racists of all kind bug me. There are some people I count as racist and some people I don't count (I'm not looking at anybody specifically, it's just general).



I'm not so sure I'd go so far as to say that they're opinions, but I will agree that they are ambiguous definitions, and they have a tendency to overlap. 

I do find stuff like this fascinating, though.  I've considered minoring or maybe even majoring in anthropology because of stuff like this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I've no idea honestly, it depends if my parents decide to let me back in. I can't see it being permanent but it'll probably be more than just tonight. But don't be sorry, it's okay!



I really hope you find somewhere safe to spend the night. Is there anybody you could contact that could give you either a lift or a place to stay?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I really hope you find somewhere safe to spend the night. Is there anybody you could contact that could give you either a lift or a place to stay?


All of my friends live kinda far away so I'd feel bad about asking any of them, but I found a store open 24/7 so I'm good for now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> All of my friends live kinda far away so I'd feel bad about asking any of them, but I found a store open 24/7 so I'm good for now.



That's good! Maybe tomorrow when it's light out you can make it to the shelter? Or is that not feasible?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> That's good! Maybe tomorrow when it's light out you can make it to the shelter? Or is that not feasible?


I could try. I'm not exactly sure how to get there but I'm sure if I looked up the directions on my phone I'd be able to figure it out, if it ends up coming to that.


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I hate how I always fail to resist temptation to look up a walkthrough when I'm playing Professor Layton.
> but these daily puzzles are so hard.....



Are you having trouble on the Miracle Mask one or the Azran Legacy?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

The pizza threads are extremely stupid. I have to debate if I should post in them to make bells or ignore them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The pizza threads are extremely stupid. I have to debate if I should post in them to make bells or ignore them.



We all know how annoying the pizza threads are.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

Radda said:


> Are you having trouble on the Miracle Mask one or the Azran Legacy?


The Miracle Mask daily puzzles.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 8, 2014)

Doctor Who season finale was a bit lackluster. ><;


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> The Miracle Mask daily puzzles.



Wellll I prettty much used the guide since..the fountain and boat ones were too annoying.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The pizza threads are extremely stupid. I have to debate if I should post in them to make bells or ignore them.





Apple2012 said:


> We all know how annoying the pizza threads are.



The constant complaints are just as annoying. If we all just forget the threads are there, they'll eventually go away, hm?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> The constant complaints are just as annoying. If we all just forget the threads are there, they'll eventually go away, hm?



Things currently bothering me: Wyndfyre.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Things currently bothering me: Wyndfyre.



Don't be rude.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 8, 2014)

PHINEAS ISN'T SHOWING UP
His weird sea-lion butt is nowhere to be found


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Things currently bothering me: Wyndfyre.



You don't annoy me. You make me laugh this time. The only users that annoy me are currently on my ignore list, and you're not one of them.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2014)

I, personally, am not bothered by the amount of pizza threads, however, the amount of people who like bad pizza. Thick crust? Olives on pizza? DOMINOS?

Get a grip, people.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 8, 2014)

How much I absolutely suck at dating. Lol.
2 denials in a month. I'm on a god damn streak! GO CHASE! Let's see some more failure, yes?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You don't annoy me. You make me laugh this time. The only users that annoy me are currently on my ignore list, and you're not one of them.



Thank you. I just feel like, talking about them all the time and posting in them to say how annoying they are, isn't making them go away... :/ I don't know. Oh well. No personal attacks intended by saying that, anyway.

And I mean, they're dumb I know, but for some reason it makes me giggle to see so many of the stupid things all at the top of the forum... I mean that's at least 7 in a row right there, it's just, ridiculous.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Any tips to learn an English short story(500 words) in 2 hours?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

i just wrote a fanfiction that is 1400 words long, yet i dont feel ashamed...

dear diary
somthn weird is happenin to me today


*HELP mwe i found mY neopets acCOUNT AND MY ACtIVE PETS NAME IS

LILFATTYBACON

i RLLY NEED HELP RN*


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I tried taking an epsom salt bath and I haven't had a bath in 14 years and thanks to my condition I couldn't even get out of the bathtub and it did more damage than it did help ease the pain. Times like this I wish I would've killed myself before it got this bad.


----------



## Mango (Nov 9, 2014)

i wanna tell my girlfriend how much i love her without it sounding weird


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't sleep due to these goddamn hallucinations.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 9, 2014)

Mango said:


> i wanna tell my girlfriend how much i love her without it sounding weird



Don't we all? Oh wait....
My earlier post.... Mistakes! Haha!


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

8(.Just a friend of mine.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Friend sent me this:
"I have something to tell you but I won't because I don't want to lose your friendship, anyway goodnight"

I...I'm sorry? Yeah, no, thanks, I'll just be thinking about it all night. Good night indeed.


----------



## Mango (Nov 9, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Don't we all? Oh wait....
> My earlier post.... Mistakes! Haha!



oh god im sorry x D 

should i be the girlfriend who sends the bae a paragraph to wake up to or no

- - - Post Merge - - -

note that we have known each other online for 2 years

- - - Post Merge - - -

my infusion set hurts ay


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Mango said:


> oh god im sorry x D
> 
> should i be the girlfriend who sends the bae a paragraph to wake up to or no
> 
> ...



damn son go for it


----------



## Mango (Nov 9, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> damn son go for it



but i dont want to sound stupid ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Mango said:


> but i dont want to sound stupid ????????????????????????????????????



its romance everythn always sounds stupid lmao


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a tactic to get myself not to cut, I draw on myself, but I literally just took a shower so I can't draw on myself now


----------



## Benevoir (Nov 9, 2014)

It's been three days since I bought Fantasy Life and I can't bring myself to put it down. ''orz


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 9, 2014)

It feels like there's snot in my throat but drinking water isn't helping.

And even though I know I'll have to go to bed soon, I don't feel ready yet


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

My sour skittles are just a little to sour


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

When people think I'm in a bad mood when I'm really not. And worse, when they don't believe me.

People who name their inanimate objects and calls it their baby.


----------



## starlark (Nov 9, 2014)

People who can't take a joke but somehow make the same joke later on and get approval. :/


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 9, 2014)

neckbeards. seriously take a hint, please.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

people trading pokemon cards online, seriously I say I want packs you say you got some, you want the card I have, offer the packs not cards!


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

On my quest to find the perfect town map, I've found three great ones... but they all had the town hall with the ugly green interior and pears as the native fruit. I hate you so much, pears.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 9, 2014)

the fact that i just had an anxiety attack.


----------



## unravel (Nov 9, 2014)

Prepare stuff for cosplay in advance HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Thank you. I just feel like, talking about them all the time and posting in them to say how annoying they are, isn't making them go away... :/ I don't know. Oh well. No personal attacks intended by saying that, anyway.
> 
> And I mean, they're dumb I know, but for some reason it makes me giggle to see so many of the stupid things all at the top of the forum... I mean that's at least 7 in a row right there, it's just, ridiculous.



Can I name at least one user on this site that bugs me? There are only six, but I can name one.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Can I name at least one user on this site that bugs me? There are only six, but I can name one.



why would you do that? don't name people publicly that you don't like, take it up with them if they bother you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> why would you do that? don't name people publicly that you don't like, take it up with them if they bother you.



Somebody else already did that (naming people), but I can tell you this much. You aren't one of the six.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> why would you do that? don't name people publicly that you don't like, take it up with them if they bother you.



Agreed lol. And if you don't want to talk to them to maybe sort it out, keep your dislike to yourself. There are people I'm not particularly fond of on here, but I don't run my mouth about them on random threads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Agreed lol. And if you don't want to talk to them to maybe sort it out, keep your dislike to yourself. There are people I'm not particularly fond of on here, but I don't run my mouth about them on random threads.



Well I am wrong then. So just because someone else is already doing it doesn't mean I can do it too.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well I am wrong then. So just because someone else is already doing it doesn't mean I can do it too.



Basically. I wouldn't follow someone else's bad example, especially since you may wind up getting in trouble for it. 

And I thought that post was a joke...?


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well I am wrong then. So just because someone else is already doing it doesn't mean I can do it too.



well why would it be ok just because someone else has done it? two wrongs don't make a right. How would you feel if you saw someone saying they didn't like you on some random thread?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Basically. I wouldn't follow someone else's bad example, especially since you may wind up getting in trouble for it.
> 
> And I thoght that post was a joke...?



No, I was thinking about it, but since two of you stepped in, I changed my mind. I still wish that I can, but it's still wrong, even if I spoiler it.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 9, 2014)

I am suppose to be productive with studying and doing my work that is due till midnight, but Nope I am procrastinating T-T


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

ignorant people
**coughcoughwhywontheleavemealonecough*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

That I have to wash the dishes and I want more vinyl record but I need to save boo


----------



## Cudon (Nov 9, 2014)

i feel sick and lonely xL


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 9, 2014)

~
I don't like putting up with bs.  When I was a kid, I had this social worker tell me that I need to learn to bottle up my anger and hide it.  Well, that made me a push over for a long, long time, and recently I just kind of...stopped.  I don't care what the world thinks of me.  I don't care.  I'm tired of taking care of people who take advantage of me.  I'm tired of people making rude comments towards me.  I just don't care, and if I don't like something, I'm not going to like...take it out on you, but I'm definitely not going to stand by and let it happen.  Not anymore.  I'm sick and tired of people taking advantage of my kindness.  As long as you are kind to me, I'll be kind to you.  I have expectations, and if you decide that you want to be rude to me, I'm not going to refrain from calling you out on it.  I've had enough.


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

It's that time of day when it's too dark inside to have the curtains open and the light switched off, but it's too light outside to have the curtains closed and the light switched on.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

i have to write a 3 page essay today and go to a birthday party for my grandfather and i wanna have fun at the party and not stress about the essay yeet


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2014)

My friend. I just BARELY open my eyes and I got a text, a call, and another text. It was so annoying.


----------



## starlark (Nov 9, 2014)

hoity-toity hypocrites who think they're it :/


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

so many pizza threads
no pasta threads


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Things bothering me:

People who think they're cool for making pizza threads


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Things bothering me:
> 
> People who think they're cool for making pizza threads



I just don't get it.. it's not even funny. i feel sorry for the people who actually think it's good banter, because they obviously don't have many hilarious things happening in their lives


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I just don't get it.. it's not even funny. i feel sorry for the people who actually think it's good banter, because they obviously don't have many hilarious things happening in their lives



Eh, I thought it was pretty fun just because they were made for the purpose of mocking each other to make more threads


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Why is it all such a big deal tho idgi

They've all been bumped off the first page for now, so let's move on from them finally.


My head is killing me.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Why is it all such a big deal tho idgi
> 
> They've all been bumped off the first page for now, so let's move on from them finally.
> 
> ...



YOU ARE WELCOME FOR THAT BY THE WAY.

Anyways


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

My girlfriend was telling me about how she wanted to go to an aquarium and I said that was cute and went to bed.
*
WHAT I DIDN'T KNOW WAS THAT SHE WAS GOING TO PICK ME UP TO ACTUALLY GO TO THE AQUARIUM AND I WAS ****ING ASLEEP SO I DIDNT COME OUT AND SHE LEFT
*
im going to eat my eyeballs and burn all of my hair to a crisp

i am 979% ****ing done


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 9, 2014)

Playing WoW for the first time in a loooong time and I have no clue what to do and how to fix my UI. ><


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

asdfghjkl


CRAMPS


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Found diarrhea in my system,the bathroom smells like a dead person now and it won't flush ;-;


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> YOU ARE WELCOME FOR THAT BY THE WAY.
> 
> Anyways



Hey now, I don't care either way. But good work soldier.


----------



## Blood (Nov 9, 2014)

My dad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Blood said:


> My dad



Join the club *hugs*

Also people who praise that silly Iz guy for singing Somewhere over the rainbow. The guitars or whatever just wants me to claw eyes out. Personally I prefer Eva Cassidy's which "noone" heard about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And in general people who goes 'usa is the best socialism suck' without even making an argument of it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I forgot to charge my 3DS last night, so now I have to wait all day to charge it..

School is tomorrow, and I have to stay after school for a workshop for something. I hate how he's forcing us to go, you know some people have lives/just want to leave/have other issues (I'm the second one).


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

I ran out of donuts to eat


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

The fact I have to do some homework that is due in tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

I still want a collectible peach but not buying one at these rates. Could just get a pear.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I still want a collectible peach but not buying one at these rates. Could just get a pear.



Ok have a pear


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Ok have a pear



LOL...thanks! At least I have a two full rows.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> LOL...thanks! At least I have a two full rows.



Yupers~ Rows are nice :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Yupers~ Rows are nice :3



Yush they are.


But yeah..mom getting offended because I 'mhm' when she noticed we had buns home. well yes grandma sent some with me


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

My threads are empty, why does no one come by any more, really upsetting? :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My threads are empty, why does no one come by any more, really upsetting? :/


Unless it's about pizza or politics no luck m8


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Unless it's about pizza or politics no luck m8



Yeah.... exactly


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

My guy friend is acting like a prissy child.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Unless it's about pizza or politics no luck m8



Ever since I brought up the election results threads, people have been obsessed with politics. I think it's only good for the first week, but not for the rest of the year. And pizzas, there should be a sub-forum.

Check out Justin's profile and see what I said there.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ever since I brought up the election results threads, people have been obsessed with politics. I think it's only good for the first week, but not for the rest of the year. And pizzas, there should be a sub-forum.
> 
> Check out Justin's profile and see what I said there.



but.. didn't you only make that thread about a week ago? the elections were on the 4th, right?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ever since I brought up the election results threads, people have been obsessed with politics. I think it's only good for the first week, but not for the rest of the year. And pizzas, there should be a sub-forum.
> 
> Check out Justin's profile and see what I said there.



This is an animal crossing forum. There is not going to be a subforum for pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ever since I brought up the election results threads, people have been obsessed with politics. I think it's only good for the first week, but not for the rest of the year. And pizzas, there should be a sub-forum.
> 
> Check out Justin's profile and see what I said there.


Yes we need a pizza collectible. With extra cheese.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> This is an animal crossing forum. There is not going to be a subforum for pizza.



Then why are people still obsessing over pizzas?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yes we need a pizza collectible. With extra cheese.



I know you're going to bring up the cheese again.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Then why are people still obsessing over pizzas?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I had to do it, well at least you were not offended by a joke this time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I had to do it, well at least you were not offended by a joke this time.



You're right. I'm not offended.

The five collectibles we should see are:

Cheese pizza
Pepperoni pizza
Meat pizza
Veggie pizza
Ultimate pizza


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

Or just plain cheese because collectibles are tedious to make.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Or just plain cheese because collectibles are tedious to make.


why would you want a grilled cheese sandwich collectable


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're right. I'm not offended.
> 
> The five collectibles we should see are:
> 
> ...


You were before. But yeah I'd buy extra cheese pizza in a whim.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

one of my friends is moving away at the end of the year
why me?!


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

When people talk about abuse like its a joke, and immediately turn around and tell people to calm down and that they're overreacting


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I am incredibly nervous and shaking and I don't know why. Maybe it's time for some Animal Crossing.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> When people talk about abuse like its a joke, and immediately turn around and tell people to calm down and that they're overreacting



Just to add on to this, I hate when people are talking to you and say something offensive like: "You're too fat.", or, "You're stupid." and immediately back away and defend themselves with "I was just kidding!!!!!! STOP BEING SO SENSITIVE!!!!"

It really just shows how much of an ******* they are.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> Just to add on to this, I hate when people are talking to you and say something offensive like: "You're too fat.", or, "You're stupid." and immediately back away and defend themselves with "I was just kidding!!!!!! STOP BEING SO SENSITIVE!!!!"
> 
> It really just shows how much of an ******* they are.



Exactly! ^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm starting to realize one of the teachers at my school lied next door to my apartment. I just saw her up close and I recognized her. How embarrassing. I feel like she hates me now.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Pantsu said:


> Just to add on to this, I hate when people are talking to you and say something offensive like: "You're too fat.", or, "You're stupid." and immediately back away and defend themselves with "I was just kidding!!!!!! STOP BEING SO SENSITIVE!!!!"
> 
> It really just shows how much of an ******* they are.



They're just being _~honest~_ geez


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

my thread was closed


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> my thread was closed



how long did you think it was going to last


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

the grade thread is closed and we're all gonna get banned


----------



## Munyo (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> my thread was closed



its k
 /paps


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> my thread was closed



What did you expect? That was pretty much a "Hey! Let's spam!" thread.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> how long did you think it was going to last



the grade thread was rly fun though we should've moved it to the basement


----------



## epona (Nov 9, 2014)

my mouth still hurts, i still cant eat, i still cant talk and ive upset myself by thinking about robbie and how he screwed me over and also by thinking about oliver and how much i miss him and want to see him again and pick up where we left off and aw man i just want my best friend back
also this is my last night at home until christmas which is really really crap


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

tonight we dine
in banland

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

i'm on here
i have homework


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

rip how to get grades up thread 
11/9 @ 6:05 pm - 11/9 @ 8:51 pm


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> rip how to get grades up thread
> 11/9 @ 6:05 pm - 11/9 @ 8:51 pm








you will be missed


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

best tbt thread in ages got closed

why is it only the best threads that must suffer this fate

rip


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

g-guys don't make this one off-topic too or it'll be closed

plz


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2014)

OK so I just downloaded 9 new songs off of iTunes, and I was about to sync them onto my iPod, but now my iPod's frozen and I have to wait hours until I can sync it on. GREAT.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

Spoiler



i really hate when i get that sudden ephiphany that my life sucks and living it is meaningless because i will die


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I missed one of the best threads ever while taking a shower. Why can't I have nice things.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Whoa, this thread was just closed?
Whatever is happening in Brewster's Cafe right now is what's bothering me...


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

again?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

All my favorite threads being moved to the Basement. :,(


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I missed one of the best threads ever while taking a shower. Why can't I have nice things.



actually tbh it was the worst thread to ever grace the forums

My jaw hurts :^(


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

A lot of people got banned because of the ridiculousness that went down in that thread.
All I did was math and just a little spam, so I hope I'm okay.


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a pimple in the worst area,any ideas how to pop the thing.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Hasn't this thread been moved before, or am I just remembering the _other_ time it got locked?

It bothers me that this thread is in the basement now.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

These little reappearing grease spots on my glasses.

I feel like there are ghosts with greasy little fingers touching my glasses every 15 seconds to mess with me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm actually shocked to see what happened in Brewster's Cafe. I thought it was this thread, but I saw the story. But I'm still shocked.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> It bothers me that this thread is in the basement now.



It has simply become a chat thread just like the Post Your Random Thoughts thread did. It was moved here to stop people accumulating bells from just general chatter (e.g. the General Discussion thread is also in this board).


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

That this thread was moved to the basement


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Tina said:


> It has simply become a chat thread just like the Post Your Random Thoughts thread did. It was moved here to stop people accumulating bells from just general chatter (e.g. the General Discussion thread is also in this board).



I know. This thread always goes off-topic eventually, which is unfortunate. I guess in the middle of all the other spam, this thread just got caught up in it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Tina said:


> It has simply become a chat thread just like the Post Your Random Thoughts thread did. It was moved here to stop people accumulating bells from just general chatter (e.g. the General Discussion thread is also in this board).



Now that's genius! I want TBT Bells, but I want to obtain them correctly. I don't want them from spamming or selling conflicting items. Thank you very much.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

The fact that the Brewster's Cafe thread exploded like a hour ago.

Did I miss something here or.....?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i really hate when i get that sudden ephiphany that my life sucks and living it is meaningless because i will die


god the feeling is still there and i wanna slink down and cry but i dont have the will to do anything


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> god the feeling is still there and i wanna slink down and cry but i dont have the will to do anything



Just take a deep breath remember everything is just fine, your lovely and fabulous, life is amazing even if it is harsh at times


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> god the feeling is still there and i wanna slink down and cry but i dont have the will to do anything



Spark, you are awesome and special. And you like Space Dandy, and Space Dandy has a thematic statement about existentialism in it! And that statement is... "Who cares, baby~?" It's all meaningless, but it's also significant. Life is what it is. We cannot change it. Everything of significance and nothing of significance happens in Space Dandy, but the end isn't the point. That's why the end /end/ didn't piss people off. It's just like life: it's not the destination. It's the journey. 
Make yourself happy. Exist for spark, and not for some grand scheme or reason. Cells and atoms live for each other. They have no purpose but to give each other purpose.

This post had no clarity and was super pretentious... I'm sorry.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 9, 2014)

Fighting with my boyfriend.
Broke my phone case from throwing it so hard and I busted my lip somehow.
It's always my fault.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm trying to find something and I can't. I left it in this specific area and now it's gone.


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

My grammy is coming over and I have a migrane,plus kpop ain't appealing me tonight qq


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 10, 2014)

Feeling a bit anxious I`m going to implode tomorrow (again) and will risk my friendship (again) with a valuable friend.
I have a passive-agressive side in me which doesn`t make me look good.
When I am open about what I feel I can prevent it from showing up, but it tends to flood the people around me when I do.

I can decide not to go to the jubilee, but then nothing will ever change and I`d just be avoiding again. 

I`m not sure I can be strong enough, emotion builds up ultrafast with me. 

My inability when it comes to friendship is the real botherneck (see what I did there? botherneck, like bottleneck? Ugh never mind).


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

I am hungry but don't know what to eat, maybe some chocolate... I don't know :/


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

one of my friends who has/had a crush on me is acting really mad because i don't want to see a movie with them.
"LOLOLOL FRIENDZONED !"
no you're just a prick.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 10, 2014)

i just got my ass kicked by a yoshi in for glory and I'm mad salty about it.


----------



## starlark (Nov 10, 2014)

Not pointing fingers since I haven't seen it happen here too much but I absolutely despise the people who cuddle up to the staff, then do whatever the hell they want after, and don't get banned.
Just 'cus you've weaselled your way into a somewhat higher class, doesn't make you invincible :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Prolly gonna get banned now


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2014)

My appointment for registering for classes next semester was scheduled for November 10th at 3pm. I MADE A MENTAL NOTE OF IT when I checked within the first couple of days. 

So I go on tonight, as picking my classes closer to the date ensures that I won't have to change it around too much by my actual appointment (classes fill up really quickly at my uni), and SURPRISE, they had changed the date to November 5th without alerting me. I'm now waitlisted for arguably my most important/needed class next semester. My university is SO organized.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am hungry but don't know what to eat, maybe some chocolate... I don't know :/



EAT LOTS OF CHOCOLATE


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> EAT LOTS OF CHOCOLATE



Already did  

Watch HSoD... can't find my earbuds though so.... yeah bothersome


----------



## Alyx (Nov 10, 2014)

both sides of my face are swollen up gaodjisnjgjk


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 10, 2014)

I might be having the flu/getting sick.

Also, I feel like a creep since I've been lurking the forums for the past few hours and I haven't posted anything.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Its almost 3 am and I am watching anime.... shouldn't I be doing something more useful?

Yeah! 3:15AM and crying... I don't know why I had to just watch the saddest episodes of anime I know and just start crying. Is what is depicted as pure sorrow the only way for me to show any emotion other then happiness... My emotions continue to confuse me and all I want to know is how to stop the tears from flowing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 10, 2014)

My friends never read the books in English because of how "busy" they are. 

I don't really care if they don't read, but I hate how one of them always asks me what's going on in the book so she can look like she's read on our discussion posts. I'm not your personal sparknotes.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

My stomach feels like it's going to explode


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2014)

The crazy banfest and I missed it


----------



## unravel (Nov 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> The crazy banfest and I missed it



Lol when Im online in undercover tbt I saw tons of light blue (light brown if colorful bg) I was like what the frick happen here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At school around 4 I wanna know what happen


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

When people put *no low offers* on their selling threads and people proceed to be like "I know you said no low offers but..."

Like no. Stop.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

the fact that i keep getting distracted.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

The upgrading of internet here. It's not like it was necessary in the first since it's still the same speed and price lmfao


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I might be having the flu/getting sick.
> 
> Also, I feel like a creep since I've been lurking the forums for the past few hours and I haven't posted anything.



flu buddies. 
i'm pretty sure i've got it and it's whipping my booty. i'm worried he school is going to expel me since this would be my sixth unexcused absence.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Journalists who are politically correct and is chicken enough to not to say what they really think. That's like the opposite of journalism meaning democracy.

Also before anyone go on ranting in countries where you cannot do that. I am very well aware. But the sum here is people go on defending the obvious even if they don't think so at all when they actually have the freedom of expression.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

the fact that only one of my friends cared when i ended up having an anxiety attack the other night. the other two friends i told couldn't make the time for me and i really needed it, and they couldn't even have the decency to ask me if i was okay the next day, like what the hell... sure feels great knowing i'm not cared about.


----------



## Lock (Nov 10, 2014)

My cat won't stop following me everywhere I go. I pet her, feed her, and play with her but it only seems to make the problem worse. Love her to death but she's really invading my privacy. DX


----------



## Cudon (Nov 10, 2014)

I accidentally sold the golden axe my friend let me use to shape up my new town x-x ****


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

Spoiler: tmi



Shooting pain in my waist and back. It's never been this bad but it's my first real period since my birth control wore off.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> Not pointing fingers since I haven't seen it happen here too much but I absolutely despise the people who cuddle up to the staff, then do whatever the hell they want after, and don't get banned.
> Just 'cus you've weaselled your way into a somewhat higher class, doesn't make you invincible :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


tru dat

There's also several groups on TBT where they're just kissing each other's asses a whole lot. I don't care about belonging in one of those groups (or any groups for that matter) just so I can get some respect or feel like I have friends or whatever their reasoning may be. I'm just gonna do my own thing here and whether or not people like that is none of my concern.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> tru dat
> 
> There's also several groups on TBT where they're just kissing each other's asses a whole lot. I don't care about belonging in one of those groups (or any groups for that matter) just so I can get some respect or feel like I have friends or whatever their reasoning may be. I'm just gonna do my own thing here and whether or not people like that is none of my concern.



Amen to both you and starlark here. Those inner circles just want me to hit people for it -_-


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm tired, sick, hurting, sad, lonely, and there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

i have a maths exam! D; im gonna do well! Gotta stay positive


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> i have a maths exam! D; im gonna do well! Gotta stay positive



I hope you get good grades.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I hope you get good grades.



thankyou so much darling <3


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 10, 2014)

My body hurts from being so tense so much, and I keep clenching my teeth so hard that I get headaches, and my legs hurt from standing for 5 hours straight yesterday. ;~;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

brickwall81 said:


> My body hurts from being so tense so much, and I keep clenching my teeth so hard that I get headaches, and my legs hurt from standing for 5 hours straight yesterday. ;~;



Get some rest, hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks <3333 :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

I just woke up, I have a 4 day weekend and I slept half of it away


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

i want someone to buy whitney so i can keep cycling bleh

i hate holding villagers for long


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

^i know the feels when i actually are free i sleep a lot but when i need it i dont lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> ^i know the feels when i actually are free i sleep a lot but when i need it i dont lol



Well my alarm never went off so all my today plans went down the drain :/


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I just woke up, I have a 4 day weekend and I slept half of it away



im so afraid of doing that on my day off tomorrow


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i want someone to buy whitney so i can keep cycling bleh
> 
> i hate holding villagers for long



What is the price you are selling her for?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Well my alarm never went off so all my today plans went down the drain :/



yeah i never set alarm when im free unless i actually have an important thing to do but yea sucks when you wake up at 12 lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

400 lol 

i dont want it to be like im advertising here but its kinda what it looks like but w/e i honestly am just rly impatient


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yeah i never set alarm when im free unless i actually have an important thing to do but yea sucks when you wake up at 12 lol



I had plans and I have chores and HW to do.... forget plans now boring things all day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> 400 lol
> 
> i dont want it to be like im advertising here but its kinda what it looks like but w/e i honestly am just rly impatient



400 tbt! That is steep, maybe lower the price a little bit, not like drop to 100 but you know make it look like a better deal, 375 or so could look better


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I had plans and I have chores and HW to do.... forget plans now boring things all day


Aaah, Bach.

Well I see then it's another thing. Well not that I set alarms for hw's but..yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

Not really that steep when other Tier 1s are going for like 600.

I just posted it anyways, someone was interested in her earlier but they're offline

i just wanna sell my other ones :x


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Aaah, Bach.
> 
> Well I see then it's another thing. Well not that I set alarms for hw's but..yeah



I just wanted to wake up by 9am not 12:30 pm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Not really that steep when other Tier 1s are going for like 600.
> 
> I just posted it anyways, someone was interested in her earlier but they're offline
> 
> i just wanna sell my other ones :x



lol personally it is steep but hey, a buyer is a buyer


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

9 am holy crap that's early.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

it really isnt that steep but w/e


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> 9 am holy crap that's early.



That is late for me, school time usually keeps me on my toes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> it really isnt that steep but w/e



for one villager it feels that way, also I am not exactly rich in TBT so it is expensive


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

I had to give my dog up yesterday


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

thats always depressing, hope you feel better about it soon


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> I had to give my dog up yesterday



Oh my, I am so sorry love. I can't imagine what you are going through. I am just so sorry <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

City had a power out. I'm pretty scared right now as to what will happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> I had to give my dog up yesterday



What?!

My god, that sucks! I feel really empathetic right now, but I don't know what to do..


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> City had a power out. I'm pretty scared right now as to what will happen.



Do not worry, darkness and no electricity never hurt anyone, even if you have a fear of the dark. Just remain calm


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Do not worry, darkness and no electricity never hurt anyone, even if you have a fear of the dark. Just remain calm



No, I mean why its happening...Because I heard of many possibilities onto why power outs happen, from nature to artificial intelligence.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> No, I mean why its happening...Because I heard of many possibilities onto why power outs happen, from nature to artificial intelligence.



Ohhhhh, it is not something bad, probably just blew a circut or storming/wind? I don't know but it could be.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Ohhhhh, it is not something bad, probably just blew a circut or storming/wind? I don't know but it could be.



Yeah, I just learned that was the cause ._.

Our breaker tripped. So now the powers back on and it went out due to wind.

But the storm has been going on for a while..


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 10, 2014)

how did i get a second username change

like . .. i only bought one ???? ?

oh well back to RetroT
bye Pantsu


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yeah, I just learned that was the cause ._.
> 
> Our breaker tripped. So now the powers back on and it went out due to wind.
> 
> But the storm has been going on for a while..



See everything is all fine :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> how did i get a second username change
> 
> like . .. i only bought one ???? ?
> 
> ...



I am confused how did that happen....did you change it back


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Except the storm...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Except the storm...



I love storms, stay inside play boardgames and video games


----------



## samsquared (Nov 10, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> I had to give my dog up yesterday



DDDDDDDDDDD:
Fuzzy! Oh no, bby!
I'm so sorry! You need a virtu-hug. *hug*


----------



## Cudon (Nov 10, 2014)

My paths are so huge I have no room for anything aghghgh.. Not just that these paths took ages to find so idk how id replace emmm


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> My paths are so huge I have no room for anything aghghgh.. Not just that these paths took ages to find so idk how id replace emmm



I just use one pattern for all paths, look around for a smaller one


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

i want moar vinyl records but munnies :c


----------



## Cudon (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I just use one pattern for all paths, look around for a smaller one


It woulndn't look good then b: The reason its huge is since im trying to surround a bland path with more interesting stuff to boost it up a bit


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> See everything is all fine :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly?? I have no idea. I noticed I had an extra like a week ago, but I've only ever changed my name once? So I don't really know how I had 2.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> It woulndn't look good then b: The reason its huge is since im trying to surround a bland path with more interesting stuff to boost it up a bit



Ah I see, I just use a plain one, my town is not grand, it is not fangtastic but it is like the town I live in, simple and quaint

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Honestly?? I have no idea. I noticed I had an extra like a week ago, but I've only ever changed my name once? So I don't really know how I had 2.



Lol I don't know how, seems so random


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

The fact that I'm almost done reading through that whole drama thread makes me want to shoot myself in the disappointment on what has been going on. *Cries*


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2014)

I hate that my shyness always gets in the way when I need someone to reach out to.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hate that my shyness always gets in the way when I need someone to reach out to.



I am always here if you need to talk my dear


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hate that my shyness always gets in the way when I need someone to reach out to.



You aren't alone.

I'm just like that, in real life.


----------



## Radda (Nov 10, 2014)

The nostalgia of my facebook pictures


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

I feel like I post to much, been here for 9 months and have over 5000 posts while many people who have been here for almost a year have 2000-4000 just feels out of place


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am always here if you need to talk my dear


Thanks very much, that's really sweet of you.  I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure you've already told that to me before and I'm beginning to feel bad cause whenever someone offers to talk I'm too shy to actually say anything, so it probably seems like I don't want anyone's help or something. I apologize if it comes across that way. 



HardyHarHarHar said:


> You aren't alone.
> 
> I'm just like that, in real life.


I'm sorry, I know it's a lame thing to go through. :/ This probably doesn't help at all since you're shy too but if you ever need someone to talk to I'm here.

Also I'm just now realizing that this thread has been moved, I'm a genius.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Thanks very much, that's really sweet of you.  I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure you've already told that to me before and I'm beginning to feel bad cause whenever someone offers to talk I'm too shy to actually say anything, so it probably seems like I don't want anyone's help or something. I apologize if it comes across that way.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I know it's a lame thing to go through. :/ This probably doesn't help at all since you're shy too but if you ever need someone to talk to I'm here.



I have said it before but my offer stands strong, I am here to help if you need it, whether you reach out or not is none of my business, I just want what is best for you :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, for your comfort <3

I'll really miss her, but she had really bad health problems and we couldn't provide proper care for her. We gave her to a Boston Terrier Rescue, so she will be in good hands. It does suck, but me and my family will be okay. If anyone else is struggling with losing a pet, feel free to come talk to me. I've lost a few pets... So I have an experience with that sadness.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Thanks guys, for your comfort <3
> 
> I'll really miss her, but she had really bad health problems and we couldn't provide proper care for her. We gave her to a Boston Terrier Rescue, so she will be in good hands. It does suck, but me and my family will be okay. If anyone else is struggling with losing a pet, feel free to come talk to me. I've lost a few pets... So I have an experience with that sadness.



I have not yet lost my dog but he is 10 and his breed lives to 12-13 years so I we are all preparing our selves. I am sorry your dog was sick and you had to give him up, but he is in a better place now, there are other dogs so maybe one will come wondering into your life one day :3 think positively and I know the sadness will go away


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I have not yet lost my dog but he is 10 and his breed lives to 12-13 years so I we are all preparing our selves. I am sorry your dog was sick and you had to give him up, but he is in a better place now, there are other dogs so maybe one will come wondering into your life one day :3 think positively and I know the sadness will go away



Ah... I remember when I prepared myself when my cat was getting older... Why can't pets live the span of our lives?
It's okay. Thank you again for your concern, it really means a lot to me. ^^
The rescue said we could call sometimes and see how she was doing or if she had a home yet, so that will help us keep tabs on her. I hope she's happier.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Ah... I remember when I prepared myself when my cat was getting older... Why can't pets live the span of our lives?
> It's okay. Thank you again for your concern, it really means a lot to me. ^^
> The rescue said we could call sometimes and see how she was doing or if she had a home yet, so that will help us keep tabs on her. I hope she's happier.



Yeah~ Everything will be just fine, you missing her is natural but she will be fine and maybe get better :3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Just take a deep breath remember everything is just fine, your lovely and fabulous, life is amazing even if it is harsh at times





LanceTheTurtle said:


> ----


thanks, you two. the feeling kinda went away ever since i realized that life isnt forever, but ever since i fell into this weird spiral of events, its slowly returning.

and thanks, Lance. i kinda get it now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> thanks, you two. the feeling kinda went away ever since i realized that life isnt forever, but ever since i fell into this weird spiral of events, its slowly returning.
> 
> and thanks, Lance. i kinda get it now.



Yuppers Checkers~ Always here if you need me, except when I am at school cause then i am at school


----------



## Mango (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Just take a deep breath remember everything is just fine, your lovely and fabulous, life is amazing even if it is harsh at times



*you're


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Mango said:


> *you're



Sh, don't spell correct me XD


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 10, 2014)

My wired Xbox remote broke while I was playing Skyrim. 


Spoiler


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

Some people on this forum...smh


----------



## kassie (Nov 10, 2014)

People who don't do their research before giving their opinion on things


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

When people don't take rejection well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Norski said:


> When people don't take rejection well



Yeah, that annoys me too.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

A 2 out of 5 people dislike my art, I don't mind but just urks me in someway


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> A 2 out of 5 people dislike my art, I don't mind but just urks me in someway



What's wrong with your art? I thought it was good.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's wrong with your art? I thought it was good.



idk, had a poll for an auction and that is the results so far, just... intresting


----------



## Cudon (Nov 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> A 2 out of 5 people dislike my art, I don't mind but just urks me in someway


Then improve on it. That simple :u


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, that annoys me too.



I can't handle rejection but I will always react appropriately around others and then just be really upset when I'm alone. I know how annoying it is when people publicly react badly to it. I honestly wish it didn't get to me as much as it does but, though I can't control how I feel about it, I can always control how I react.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> A 2 out of 5 people dislike my art, I don't mind but just urks me in someway



I know that feeling and I would feel exactly the same if I were you. I can get a lot of compliments in one day but if just one person says something negative to me it can make me feel awful and forget about all the positive. If it makes you feel any better, from what I've seen, I like your art


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

That's true, I do get so mad sometimes but I don't let myself get into fist fights or something like that. It's nice to have _some_ self-control.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I held grudges against almost everyone who was rude to me or angry at me on this site.


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

i'm so cold but i'm on a roll w art so i dont wanna leave my room urk


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

my anxiety and depression ;w;  r.i.p. me​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

I miss you guys! I haven't been on for a while D; stupid exams! Will be back tomorrow arvo though


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

the fact my emulator was crapping out earlier.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

My dog barfed on the couch and on to the floor and then he barfed on to the ground and no matter how many times I wash my hands they smell like barf


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My dog barfed on the couch and on to the floor and then he barfed on to the ground and no matter how many times I wash my hands they smell like barf



is your dog at least ok?


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> is your dog at least ok?



Yes it happens often, Cocker Spaniels have EXTREMELY sensative stomachs, one wrong or unusual thing and they puke. It is nothing to worry about
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Spoiler:  Edit of complaining you shouldn't bother yourself with



Personally I don't get it, people sell uncolored sketch line art that is very nice and wonderful for more then what I sell my just fine colored art for and people tell me I am bad to my face. Just makes me.... unhappy.... and this is on here, on DA, in real life... what is so wrong with me or my art. It feels ganged up on, almost bullying of how many people do tell me with honesty that my art sucks.... I get it that it isn't great but once a day at least one person tells me it isn't good or that theirs is better, why are people so mean when I just draw for fun and try to get enjoyment out of requests, if I ask for a payment it is honestly out of pride and time... why am I always placed in front of all for ridicule. And I do try to improve and I have from 8th grade to now it has changed a lot and I am still trying to improve yet people just keep on being cruel. And no the poll may say a lot more dislike then like but I asked for that and is not what I am complaining about


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Minesweeper games should be banned for all existence.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2014)

Frustrated because I got a pretty terrible story assignment, complete with terrible interviews (no one wanted to talk or say anything of substance), and no matter how hard I try, the story isn't very good. Pretty sure my editor's annoyed with me, but this is literally the best I could do with what I got.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

The fact that this thread is back in The Basement. :\


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The fact that this thread is back in The Basement. :\



I don't think it was in the basement before it was moved.


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think it was in the basement before it was moved.



It was once before I think, it got moved then locked or the other way round.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

My hair keeps getting stuck in my glasses.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it's better off in the basement than in Brewster's Caf?. And why was it locked the first time? Was it because people were rude?


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I think it's better off in the basement than in Brewster's Caf?. And why was it locked the first time? Was it because people were rude?



There were several arguments and it got a bit too heated.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 11, 2014)

lol idk this thread gets treated as a game i suppose


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> lol idk this thread gets treated as a game i suppose


While this thread does let people get help or vent their frustrations, it can also be used as a means of micro-spamming to get TBT. I don't like it being moved to The Basement either, but I can understand their reasoning.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah thats kinda what i meant because people legit even say "omg there goes my tbt posting" and it makes me giggle 

like ok nice one LOL


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2014)

Chickened out of the jubilee thing, to depressed after spending the day with my drunk mom. Yay me, I was really looking forward to it. Instead I slept for 12 hours.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> yeah thats kinda what i meant because people legit even say "omg there goes my tbt posting" and it makes me giggle
> 
> like ok nice one LOL


Ah, I misunderstood then. I don't mind it personally, since the thread is still a great place to write down my thoughts and calm myself down. It's sad that people's only incentive to post in this thread was the minor amount of TBT they would be getting, rather than them being actually bothered or needing some kind of help. But I think with any forum that has its own economy system you'll have people trying to cheat or abuse the system. Oh well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Chickened out of the jubilee thing, to depressed after spending the day with my drunk mom. Yay me, I was really looking forward to it. Instead I slept for 12 hours.


Do you have people around you that know of your condition? Even if it's just one person that is willing to listen, it can still help a lot.


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

It makes me mad when people draw slim chinese eyes and pretend that that is chinese people because they don't have those eyes and how Thanksgiving gets brushed off.Also I tted too much and my village is on Thanksgiving


----------



## Leela (Nov 11, 2014)

People calling the above flag the flag of England... IT'S NOT


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Leela said:


> People calling the above flag the flag of England... IT'S NOT



Ignorant outsiders, it's the Flag of the United Kingdom!
This is the English flag :L


----------



## Leela (Nov 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ignorant outsiders, it's the Flag of the United Kingdom!
> This is the English flag :L



Umm, now I'm just imagining _one_ outsider taking your post really seriously...

"YOU CAN'T EXPECT ANYONE TO KNOW THAT! DON'T CALL US IGNORANT! YOU BRITISH PEOPLE ARE SO RUDE AND INSENSITIVE!!!!11111!!!!!!1111"

But I imagine most people won't care lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Leela said:


> People calling the above flag the flag of England... IT'S NOT



It is the flag of the bad guys during the American Revolution.


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It is the flag of the bad guys during the American Revolution.



That's...not nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> That's...not nice.



I'm just playing around.


----------



## Leela (Nov 11, 2014)

I can feel an argument coming... but the "feelings" I have about these things are usually wrong ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Leela said:


> I can feel an argument coming... but the "feelings" I have about these things are usually wrong ?\_(ツ)_/?



Meh, I know. I'm not going to start one, don't worry!
But it's walking on dangerous ground stating an opinion like that when it's aimed at a person of that group...honestly, it's like that everywhere tbh.


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

The amount of people buttering people up about their art.If there are some flaws just point it out.You are never going to help the person improve.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ignorant outsiders, it's the Flag of the United Kingdom!
> This is the English flag :L



YOU CAN'T EXPECT ANYONE TO KNOW THAT! DON'T CALL US IGNORANT! YOU BRITISH PEOPLE ARE SO RUDE AND INSENSITIVE!!!!11111!!!!!!1111


----------



## Hot (Nov 11, 2014)

i've a high fever accompanied with constant headaches and people just don't know how to shut the hell up gdi.


----------



## starlark (Nov 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> YOU CAN'T EXPECT ANYONE TO KNOW THAT! DON'T CALL US IGNORANT! YOU BRITISH PEOPLE ARE SO RUDE AND INSENSITIVE!!!!11111!!!!!!1111



i'm so sorry for broadening my terms and deliberately not pointing fingers at anyone

you're funny

- - - Post Merge - - -

//sarcasm, I know you were just copying from Leela's comment xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Some asshats voting for that employees should be able to not doing abortions someplace here. I'm just..no what the heck even.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

Shep is in my town. He just moved in my town and I was filled with _so much_ anger when I saw his name. Why is it that every time I restart a town, he _always _moves in?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a bother just curious who that Legion dude who added me on Steam is  No hard feelings.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> The amount of people buttering people up about their art.If there are some flaws just point it out.You are never going to help the person improve.


THIS. It's so gross like I should never have to lie to a person about their skills.. It only makes people delusional about their skills and it pisses me off

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Shep is in my town. He just moved in my town and I was filled with _so much_ anger when I saw his name. Why is it that every time I restart a town, he _always _moves in?


But but hes a nice farmer doggy. Gotta love farmer doggy >:U 

But srsly there are so few smugs anyway so the chances arent that small


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Shep is cute tbh, one of a few smugs I liked


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> But but hes a nice farmer doggy. Gotta love farmer doggy >:U
> 
> But srsly there are so few smugs anyway so the chances arent that small



I think Shep is cute, but I'm so tired of seeing him because I've literally had him in every town I've restarted with and I kind of want to see new villagers lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Shep is cute tbh, one of a few smugs I liked



Me too, I'm more of a lazy/normal villager kind of person.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

The fact that I woke up late again


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Having way too fun looking at hideous album covers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

I want exams to be over already


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 11, 2014)

So I was playing Animal Crossing when I decided to do sommit on the internet browser. But when I'm done the 3DS freezes up so I'm thinking "no big deal, it'll unfreeze in a second or 2."

But it didn't. So I'm freakingout and mashing buttons and nothings happening. I'm leaving it on right now just in case bu I doubt it's gonna unfreeze and darn it if I have to do everything I did all over again all because the internet browser act like a p.o.s. and froze up the whole darn thing. I probably will just get a few things done and forget the rest cos I'm not gonna waste my time repeating my entire playthrough. Just eff this ess...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

My back is aching really badly right now.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Shep is in my town. He just moved in my town and I was filled with _so much_ anger when I saw his name. Why is it that every time I restart a town, he _always _moves in?


Yeah he moved into my first town when I started I absolutely hate him he is so ugly


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 11, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Do you have people around you that know of your condition? Even if it's just one person that is willing to listen, it can still help a lot.




Well I think I have two people knowing and caring, but they have their own burdens, I don't want to bother them to often. I am familiar with these feelings. Maybe I should have talked to one of them, but I was to scared of going anyways knowing I would be in a sleep deprived emotional state of mind. I think in that regard I made the right choice, but sadly sometimes it still can make you feel sad and depressed.

Ah well.


----------



## Wish (Nov 11, 2014)

I told my love something to make him not commit suicide even though it was manipulative and he hates me now kind of


not sure if I regret it or not


----------



## Munyo (Nov 11, 2014)

what's bothering me is the death of tadashi


----------



## Eldin (Nov 11, 2014)

Going to have to drive down to my house to stock up on clothes and stuff for work, not sure if I should come back up and stay at my Dads, or come back up tomorrow. Basically, do it now, or have to get up early tomorrow? I don't really want to do either I just want to go to sleep.

My head is absolutely pounding. Only another hour of work hopefully.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

In one day it went from 3-2 like to dislike and now it is 4-12 like to dislike.... thanks for the negativity


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Nov 11, 2014)

Nan busted her lip when she skated to my house today. I asked what happened and she said she hit a pole. I was so depressed and I really hate seeing her hurt. I love her so much and I don't want to see her hurt QQ


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

My hands hurt from typing and drawings so much, sigh.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

My dad gaslighting me and trying to make it seem that I ruined his life



Spoiler



I hate being schizophrenic. This wouldnt happen if I wasn't schizophrenic, I'm sure


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm extremely uncomfortable and I have to work tomorrow


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 11, 2014)

Thought I had selected "New Save File", wasn't looking while button mashing & didn't see I had loaded up my mayor.

Rudy actually didn't move in a horrible place at all, which is supremely lucky, but he moved in a huge open space that I was going to do something with. Ugh. I mean there's still room, but I was thinking of making a huge park area... Would've been really nice.

Is it even worth doing the cycle 16 to move him somewhere else, I wonder?


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

Ken is leaving for a lil


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

ugh no motivation


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm finding myself laughing at weirder things...like for example killing people in a Player vs Player match in a RPG game and I just start giggling.Also I am addicted to PVP so...theres a problem there.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Nov 11, 2014)

Whether or not my last date is interested in going out a second time (really like this person). They supposedly do... but they haven't talked to me since said date a few days ago. I'm a worry-wort.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never felt so angry at my computer.


I spent 3 ****ing days gathering files for a school project and my computer ****ING DELETED ALL OF THEM.

I'm done - I'm not doing this and I quit. I'm literal not doing any of this anymore. **** this.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have to write a drama theatre review on Wicked and I haven't even seen it...


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 11, 2014)

I have to do homework but it's 10pm and I just don't feel like it... ~*procrastination*~


----------



## Radda (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy Wheels.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm trying to learn pencil spinning and wow I'm very frustrated qq


----------



## Cudon (Nov 12, 2014)

Y u sleepy u shud be there forever with no breaks why are you human :c


----------



## doveling (Nov 12, 2014)

ughh i put so much effort into IT and you don't FUCUCUSKFRKARITSHSITAHHAHFRSEGISIGISAEGF8USDFR****IAIRSBUANAAWQQADJADIIADJ

THIS IS WHY I DON'T DO THIS CRP

just venting from hatred im so sorry


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

My auction is almost over and the bid is very low :\/


----------



## Cudon (Nov 12, 2014)

Kyle plot where i want you to you ****


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

I am watching five nights at freddy's in the dark, fear of the dark and now animatronics


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am watching five nights at freddy's in the dark, fear of the dark and now animatronics



Shhh....foxy coming to get dat booty!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Shhh....foxy coming to get dat booty!



*cries in corner* I am terrified now but I will forever love foxes


----------



## matt (Nov 12, 2014)

Cant get sejs popsicle for under 100tbt


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2014)

<------ Cadbberry


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> <------ Cadbberry



lol don't post things that actually look like me XD not really I am not that cute


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

I didn't know whether to post this in Random Thoughts or here, but this is irritating me so I'm posting it here. I'm starting to think people at the Retail are greedy. I just restarted so I don't have much stuff. I made a thread to buy or trade fruits and I was offering to either pay 10,000 bells per basket, or trade pink roses or perfect oranges. I know it's not much, but it's really better than nothing, even_ I_ would've accepted this if I saw this posted by another member. It's been about 2 hours and there's still no one willing to give me fruit.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I didn't know whether to post this in Random Thoughts or here, but this is irritating me so I'm posting it here. I'm starting to think people at the Retail are greedy. I just restarted so I don't have much stuff. I made a thread to buy or trade fruits and I was offering to either pay 10,000 bells per basket, or trade pink roses or perfect oranges. I know it's not much, but it's really better than nothing, even_ I_ would've accepted this if I saw this posted by another member. It's been about 2 hours and there's still no one willing to give me fruit.



What fruits do you need?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> What fruits do you need?



All of them except for pears and oranges.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I didn't know whether to post this in Random Thoughts or here, but this is irritating me so I'm posting it here. I'm starting to think people at the Retail are greedy. I just restarted so I don't have much stuff. I made a thread to buy or trade fruits and I was offering to either pay 10,000 bells per basket, or trade pink roses or perfect oranges. I know it's not much, but it's really better than nothing, even_ I_ would've accepted this if I saw this posted by another member. *It's been about 2 hours* and there's still no one willing to give me fruit.



The bolded part is the reason here. You can't really expect people to flock your thread offering fruits in a short time. Plus, I'm guessing most TBT users live in PST timezone and currently asleep. Wait for tomorrow and keep bumping until then. And don't say people are greedy just because of this, I've met plenty of kind users here than I ever have anywhere else. You just gotta be patient, that's all. 

And what fruit do you need? I have pears, apples, cherries, oranges and peaches but I can't offer much since I'm still working on my orchard. You can have them for free though  

And when it comes to fruits, you might have better luck on the fruit exchange thread on the train station board.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> All of them except for pears and oranges.



Give me a few minutes and I will gather up a basket of fruits. I don't know how many I can provide of each but I will gather what I can


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> The bolded part is the reason here. You can't really expect people to flock your thread offering fruits in a short time. Plus, I'm guessing most TBT users live in PST timezone and currently asleep. Wait for tomorrow and keep bumping until then. And don't say people are greedy just because of this, I've met plenty of kind users here than I ever have anywhere else. You just gotta be patient, that's all.
> 
> And what fruit do you need? I have pears, apples, cherries, oranges and peaches but I can't offer much since I'm still working on my orchard. You can have them for free though
> 
> And when it comes to fruits, you might have better luck on the fruit exchange thread on the train station board.



I'm actually a few hours behind PST, and I'm just irritated that's why.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm actually a few hours behind PST, and I'm just irritated that's why.



Ah, okay. I hope ranting here made you feel better 
If you still need any fruit, just send me a VM


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm actually a few hours behind PST, and I'm just irritated that's why.



Sent you a VM about fruits


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 12, 2014)

I just want it to stop.
I can't afford to go to the doctor... :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

This feeling you get when you are up walking but not fully awake, like before having coffee .v.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

My feet are so cold, it feels like they're going numb. It's weird since I live in one of the states that aren't going to be experiencing extremely cold weather.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I just want it to stop.
> I can't afford to go to the doctor... :/



 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 12, 2014)

Forgot a homework I had to do... Just ONE


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

People adding me on Steam then not speaking at all or say who they are. And since you did not post in the ID thread idk who you are

- - - Post Merge - - -

Umm so it was not someone from here then who the hell added me D: This is pretty much the only place I ever posted my ID... unless it is a friend's friend but then idk.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

*sigh* i had a fight with one of my best friends, and i'm pretty bummed out over it, but hopefully the last thing i said to them helps a little bit... i'm just very concerned for what they're planning to do, and i don't respond to it too well which causes me to come off as an asshat.

i also just cut a 'friend' from my life, which needed to be done. there is a reason we stopped being friends the first time, so... this doesn't really surprise me. i do wish the best for them, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> *sigh* i had a fight with one of my best friends, and i'm pretty bummed out over it, but hopefully the last thing i said to them helps a little bit... i'm just very concerned for what they're planning to do, and i don't respond to it too well which causes me to come off as an asshat.
> 
> i also just cut a 'friend' from my life, which needed to be done. there is a reason we stopped being friends the first time, so... this doesn't really surprise me. i do wish the best for them, though.



I also had to cut a friend off since she was literally getting out of control with a lot of people as well.

As for the first, I hope it foes for the best


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I also had to cut a friend off since she was literally getting out of control with a lot of people as well.
> 
> As for the first, I hope it foes for the best



how has it made you feel? do you feel better off for it? 

thank you. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes I felt so much better. Plus we were total opposites in the interest and what we thought was fun to do together in general so it was for the best. It's a quite long story of what she did but she was pretty much blackmailing people and stalking them..so yeah.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes I felt so much better. Plus we were total opposites in the interest and what we thought was fun to do together in general so it was for the best. It's a quite long story of what she did but she was pretty much blackmailing people and stalking them..so yeah.



i currently feel like a weight was lifted, and i hope that feeling lasts. oh wow, that is beyond weird and slightly psychotic... definitely for the best, then.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> i currently feel like a weight was lifted, and i hope that feeling lasts. oh wow, that is beyond weird and slightly psychotic... definitely for the best, then.



She was.. and as I said I don't really miss it since we didn't have that much in general except for rare occasions in later years.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> She was.. and as I said I don't really miss it since we didn't have that much in general except for rare occasions in later years.



yeah i wouldn't really miss it, either lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> yeah i wouldn't really miss it, either lol.


yeah this was a few years ago too so no i dont miss it at all.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been feeling quite down about my image lately. I scowl whenever I see a photo of myself or walk past a mirror. Every time I go into college I have to go into the nearest bathroom to make sure I look okay, though it never really is the case. I think I look good when my hair is down, I've been told it looks better than when I tie it up but because of past events from school I get nervous when I wear it down in public. Plus I have very thick and curly hair which means my hair stays down for an hour and a half with frizz-ease serum before it poofs and resembles an afro. I feel like i'm stuck looking the way I am.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

Woke up later then expected and all night was horrid, just kept waking up at random times in the night due to certain horror games I watched someone play at 1 am


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

I went to the dentist and came back to this.
This is what is bothering me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

umm that made me laugh,, sorry but the fireuck..


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> I went to the dentist and came back to this.
> This is what is bothering me.



BLOCK THEM!!!! They are creepy yes, very very much yes


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> BLOCK THEM!!!! They are creepy yes, very very much yes



I already did. All those messages were from today. Creepy.


----------



## starlark (Nov 12, 2014)

poppet said:


> ughh i put so much effort into IT and you don't FUCUCUSKFRKARITSHSITAHHAHFRSEGISIGISAEGF8USDFR****IAIRSBUANAAWQQADJADIIADJ
> 
> THIS IS WHY I DON'T DO THIS CRP
> 
> just venting from hatred im so sorry




YES ME ENTIRELY

i offered to do a piece of art for free for someone, something that i don't often do but i wanted to because it seemed challenging and literally no one wanted to do this request because it was very detailed and they had like no reference
i spent 2 hours just figuring out the proportions and i spent 10 hours spread out over 2 school days getting the right colouring
when i scan it and show it to them:
"thanks. not your best but it's all right."
and i don't want to seem like an uppity swine but
*JESUS CHRIST I GAVE YOU IT FOR FREE*
I know my art style isn't the best and I was the one who approached them anyway. I'm fine with people pointing out flaws but this is downright insulting. Sure, it might've not been what you've envisioned but you might as well tell me _that_ instead of insulting my art.
If you don't like it, that's fine, but you should at least be grateful I tried ;_;
Sorry if I seem rude, It appears I do come across like that.
But seriously...as I've been cheated out of art before...I seriously don't want to do art for anyone on this site anymore.


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> YES ME ENTIRELY
> 
> i offered to do a piece of art for free for someone, something that i don't often do but i wanted to because it seemed challenging and literally no one wanted to do this request because it was very detailed and they had like no reference
> i spent 2 hours just figuring out the proportions and i spent 10 hours spread out over 2 school days getting the right colouring
> ...



Ahh, I know who you're talking about, I'm sorry that happened to you. :( From my observation that's how they responded to everybody who tried to make art for them so I'd say it's a comment on their personality rather than yours or your art, which I think I told you I love btw (if I didn't yet I do x3) There's nothing like the sting of ingratitude to completely discourage one's generosity (and in some cases your confidence), but if drawing for other people is something you did/do enjoy I hope you'll see your way to doing more of it in the future. :>


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

UM WELL F U WEEKEND


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a really bad headache and super high blood pressure...


----------



## Leela (Nov 12, 2014)

http://abc7chicago.com/news/police-3-year-old-hung-up-by-feet-beaten-killed-in-pa/383644/

These filthy creatures.


----------



## doveling (Nov 12, 2014)

_i swear people here are blind or don't have taste
THATAFARARTESSSHOSTAAS_


----------



## Tessie (Nov 12, 2014)

i miss my friend.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm sick.My throat hurts...


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

My mom just doesn't get it. I want to learn how to drive, really, I do, but I have Narcolepsy that's literally so severe that I fall asleep standing up and I fell asleep riding a bike once, according to my doctor I'm unfit to drive and it's a legal thing that I need my doctor to say I'll be able to handle driving short distances before I'm even considered for driving lessons. I told my mom I'm terrified of microsleep and she told me "why worry about something that hasn't even happened yet" I DON'T KNOW, BECAUSE IT COULD MEAN LIFE OR DEATH IF I DO GET A LICENSE?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I just want it to stop.
> I can't afford to go to the doctor... :/



What's wrong?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

I kind of really want to get a relationship because I'm feeling lonely, but I know that's 

A) no reason to start a relationship with somebody
B) a bad idea because I have issues becoming close to people

I think I just really want some type of intimacy, romantic or not, but I don't know how to initiate it.


----------



## Radda (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't know how to spit my feelings out for someone.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

Radda said:


> Don't know how to spit my feelings out for someone.



I've been there before, and it sucks a lot. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

I was watching Pokemon vids on Youtube and I clicked on "Misty and Brock leave Ash" because I didn't remember the whole scene very well and I watched it and I cried sort of hard and now I'm just bummed. Some cartoons just bring out the feels in me.


----------



## Radda (Nov 12, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've been there before, and it sucks a lot. I hope everything goes well for you!



Thank you qqq.How did you get through your feelings?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 12, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> What's wrong?



My PCOS...stuff. :/
I'm still bleeding and I'm in so much pain.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

Radda said:


> Thank you qqq.How did you get through your feelings?



Not very well, in all honestly. She was my best friend, and she kind of stopped talking to me after I came out to her. She kind of hinted that she might like me, though, so I'm not really sure what happened there. 

I also recently had a crush on another girl that was my friend that I just sort of waited out because I knew she'd never like me back. Idk if that's the healthiest way to deal with a crush, though. 

Still, those are probably towards the extreme ends of what could happen, so I'm sure you'll be fine. If it makes it easier, you may want to just tell them to get your feelings out in the open. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 12, 2014)

The fact that my wishlist on eBay totals about 400 dollars including shipping.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 12, 2014)

My ankles are killing me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to go to another class during period 5 tomorrow because my teacher is going down to one of the Middle schools for something. It sucks since that class I have to go to is my period 4 teacher, so I have to stay there for about 2 hours...


----------



## Radda (Nov 12, 2014)

Should not cuss too much qq


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

the raving and ranting thread survives in the end at brewster's cafe


----------



## Radda (Nov 12, 2014)

I am ready to blow a hole in someone's head.Women are so annoying.


----------



## doveling (Nov 13, 2014)

STUPID SKYE IS NEVER GETTING EVICTED ON BBAU AFJIAFIAHSFIASF


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

Fed up with how SLOW my computer is.... time for another drive blanking


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

People who thinks family bonds are strongest and you must love your parents etc.

Fine we get you had a perfect childhood or a worse one but you still don't have to love then you know?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 13, 2014)

I think I'mma have to suck it up and take my ass to the emergency room.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

I regret every decision I make.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think I'mma have to suck it up and take my ass to the emergency room.



I really hope you decide to.


----------



## Margot (Nov 13, 2014)

Being an adult :c 18 still has teen in it right?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 13, 2014)

My pc is starting to sound like me (old man sounds) 
Man, I need a new one, but my wallet isn`t in complete agreement yet. 
And I have trouble connecting online with my 3ds. I must get the fantasy life extra content!!!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 13, 2014)

Why is everything around me going downhill? I expected myself alone to be unhappy when it happened, I don't want to bring down others too.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Gotta work an early shift after being woken up in the middle of the night.
Now I'm being yelled at for not waking up as fast, even though they were the ones I lost sleep over.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I really hope you decide to.



I can't. I don't have a way to get there and my mom is too busy putting me down to help half the time, my boyfriend's at work, and my dumb ass is in the school parking lot, stuck having to wait for a class at 11. And I can't stop crying.


----------



## unravel (Nov 13, 2014)

CLF- Egg Project


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 13, 2014)

Mother's funeral is tomorrow so tomorrow is definitely going to be bad for me but I'll be able to cope for my loss, I also plan to carry my mother's coffin with my older brother and dad too.

My house is going to be REALLY packed with guests tomorrow...


----------



## Cudon (Nov 13, 2014)

My parents are ****ign useless


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

I feel like the next few months are going to be emotionally tough for me.. I'm scared of what lies ahead.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

All night I warned my friend not to whatch 5 nights at freddy's when it was dark and late, he HATES scary things-like he will panic compeletely- and so he agrees not to. What do I do after a night of waking up and freaking out at every little sound, I watch markapliter 5 nights at freddy's until 1am....  Yup Not my smartest plan to watch it in the dark when you have a fear of the dark (yup I am THAT 15 year old with a fear of the dark) and when you are already scared from the night before. I jump easier then a kitten when you sneak up behind it, man  I am freaked for night time XD


----------



## starlark (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought you'd gone. I thought you'd stopped terrorizing us and being a general nuisance.
But you're back now, and you're still causing trouble.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a super bad cold and I'm in school and I feel so bad being in school with a cold because I don't wanna get anyone else sick and it's probably getting annoying for everyone listening to me cough all day. :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler: mini rant about school computers



The school computers block almost EVERYTHING AND IT IS REALLY BOTHERSOME! I can't go on Youtube, Wiki, Manga Inn, Manga Fox, Colors 3D, Cards Against Humanity Online, eBay, Pokemon.com! JUST UUUGGGHHHHH seriously you can't even let us go on freaking anything, I am surprised they haven't blocked this. Iboss is the most horrid system any school can have, it doesn't allow anything. I get it that it is a learning environment but in things like computer classes or just when you are done with everything we can do SOMETHING I mean seriously, they say Pokemon.com is a dangerous gaming site. What about it is dangerous! If they think we are gonna play video games at school might as well make the internet Illegal at schools. Just SERIOUSLY gets on my nerves when I finish all my work and we are not allowed to do anything because half the internet is blocked and nothing goes on here really mid-day.. at least watchcartoonslonline isn't blocked


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm broke and I need to get my hands on a comic book that's going to go out of stock quickly.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> My parents are ****ign useless


Amen.

And they know they annoy me but refuse to do something about it.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 13, 2014)

I CANT GET THIS THING TO LOOK RIGHT
JUST KILL ME ALREADY


----------



## Eldin (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't expect anybody to read this, but I wouldn't really talk about this with anybody else I know as it's about a friend of mine, so I just kind of want to rant.



Spoiler



My very close friend is dating a guy who is verbally and emotionally abusive. It's been going on for years but she's so attached to him she doesn't care. It makes me furious but I try not to get involved, and just be supportive because she comes to me with a lot of their problems. This isn't really news. 

But what happened just recently is that he left (again), told her he was done after some stupid fight they had. Told her he was moving out, and he wanted the rent he had paid for their place back _that day_ so he could go find another place. She was devastated, and basically told me she didn't know what to do with her life because she had invested so much time into the relationship and this future with him. We had a long talk about it, and like I said, before I tried not to even give my opinion about it one way or the other because it's none of my business.

[We have had this talk many times as he leaves her constantly and says they are done, calls her horrible things, it practically destroys her, then he comes back and she happily takes him back]

 But she asked me what I thought, so I told her honestly. 

I basically said that I understand how attached she is to him, but to try to think of it as an opportunity to get to know herself, and not just as his girlfriend. That this has been going on for too long and even though she is trying hard to keep them together, he is obviously not making an effort whatsoever (I mean he threatens to break up with her like every week for gods sake) so she needs to think hard about whether it's even worth the constant bull****. And that whether she lets him go or they get back together, it's her decision and I'll support her either way. And I don't mean to be harsh, but I just want her to be happy because she is honestly one of the best people I know.

We both got pretty emotional and I felt like she was finally seeing the relationship for what it is, and understanding that she deserves better. 

This was about a week ago, and I'm texting her today and she says about being tired and wanting to go to sleep, but "[insert *******'s name] is coming home at 9 so I have to make him dinner". 

I love her dearly and I will support her either way as I said, but I cannot express how sad that last sentence made me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I don't expect anybody to read this, but I wouldn't really talk about this with anybody else I know as it's about a friend of mine, so I just kind of want to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should really explain to her or tell someone he is abusing her, words hurt just as much as fists, just in a different way. I wish I could be there to smack some sense into that guy though, he seems so mean and like a jerk.



Spoiler: what I wish to do that jerky man who is mean to your friend









and then







HE SEEMS LIKE A TOTAL JERK!! EERRRRR People like that irritate me


----------



## Saylor (Nov 13, 2014)

My sexuality is kind of getting me really frustrated because it's making me feel even more lonely than ever.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My sexuality is kind of getting me really frustrated because it's making me feel even more lonely than ever.



I've been feeling the same way lately. 

Hope it clears up for you.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 13, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've been feeling the same way lately.
> 
> Hope it clears up for you.


 I hope it clears up for you too.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 13, 2014)

Can't focus on my project for school. Head hurts. I just want to lay in bed playing Final Fantasy for hours until I drift to sleep and then not go to school and just repeat the whole process.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 13, 2014)

i hate when i make a casual joke that's not even mean or anything yet the other person acts like a huge butthole


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 13, 2014)

I start with 2 of my least favorite classes tomorrow. In one of those classes, we did a test the last time we had class, and I slept through most of class and the test and I handed it in blank (it just had my name, date and period on it) and walked out immediately left the room. So I know my teacher is going to talk to me tomorrow. The other class, we're going to be having a sub and I hate it since we do the most boring **** when there's a sub. I also have no friends in that class so it doesn't help the boredom, and I can't use my phone since I don't have it right now.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 13, 2014)

I am stressed about school. I had midterms on the 4th, 5th and 6th. But I have a psychiatric disorder that flares up when I get stressed out so my psychiatrist wrote me a doctor's note requesting that I "spread out my midterm exams" so then they were on the 10th, 14th and 17th. I got an 82% on the one on the 10th (and it was worth 50% of my grade.... phew). I am stressing over the one tomorrow, and the one on Monday because I don't think I will do nearly as well. I will do a fair enough job, like 60-70 range maybe, but THAT's NOT GOOD ENOUGH! I want to get into grad school! Theres more to these exams than just a grade, theres my future hanging in the balance. My only means of coping right now - because all I do is study - is NaNoWriMo, National Novel Writing Month, where you write 50,000 words in 30 days for the month of November. I was on track until about 3 days ago. I am at 16,500 words. I need to be at 21,000 words. I am going to write some tonight. Take a break from all this studying and just relax. I need to seriously catch up though if I am to finish my novel on time. NaNo is great because I meet wit my region twice a week where we all get together at a coffee shop and write together and support each other - its a real stress relief. But even my relaxation is becoming stressful because I am falling behind!


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

Cloud is so nice looking but annoying.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 13, 2014)

I intern at an animal clinic and my co-worker who is an intern just got offered a job. I didn't.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 14, 2014)

Hmmm... bothered about the university


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 14, 2014)

Norski said:


> I intern at an animal clinic and my co-worker who is an intern just got offered a job. I didn't.



Wow...that sucks. Sorry to hear that  I hope they have another opening.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2014)

Every night for 3ish days I watch it... why must I like 5 nights at Freddy's but let it terrify the absolute everything outta me...


----------



## doveling (Nov 14, 2014)

ever since my grandma died, and since my grandpa moved in with my cousins&aunt , they've been getting heaps of new stuff, they just bought a new 2014 car and new lounges and stuff.. i think they're using my grandpa for his money

suspicious


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 14, 2014)

i have so much i want to talk about but i just can't talk at all... everyone's telling me to do what makes me happy and I don't even know what will, nothing makes me happy. i don't know which state i should be in, i don't know whether to move back or not, moving might mean the end of a relationship and i don't want that. i'm not happy here, but who says i'm going to be happy anywhere else?
i have to pack my bags tomorrow, and i want to stay, but that will probably (definitely) mean i wont have a job over summer...
i just need someone to make the decisions for me...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

My parents. Please.. know when to act and when to shut up :l

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, regarding the last fanbase thread. I hate when you like a specific genre of music(or just a band, singer etc) that has its hardcore fans demand you to know all their names, birthday, zodiac signs whatever or you are not a true fan.

Well. I listen to quite a lot of bands and I have better things like actually enjoying their stuff to do rather than memorize all the facts.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 14, 2014)

I graduate university in a year, and my parents are already putting so much pressure on me to figure out one specific job that I want, when there's a few I have in mind that I would be happy to do. Ive talked to my student advisor about this and she said there's no need for my parents to pressure me like that, but I think they missed that memo. I really want to talk to them about how I'm feeling, but any time I do that they immediately call me immature and blame everything that's going wrong on me. I'm sick of being guilted. I figured at 21 I would be free to make my own choices, and figure things out on my own but I guess not :/


----------



## unravel (Nov 14, 2014)

I was commenting people for fun (in a joke way) until I got infraction for "rude behavior" tbh this made my day and I don't care about my rep here you all guys dunno me in real life so yeah (mostly goof off for fun so yeah). Show it to my friends and we are laughing so hard rn


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 14, 2014)

Ripped my toe nail off aaaand it hurts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nothing



That's good then. I bet you're glad that you're free from school.


----------



## starlark (Nov 14, 2014)

I hate the fact some people are so picky and choosy about who they're kind to. This isn't aimed at anyone in particular but it just bugs me.
I see some people who are so kind to some people on this forum, and to others they're just rude all-out even if this person has done nothing wrong. I've not experienced this much and it's not a callout in any way but it's just so annoying. If they were rude to you that doesn't equal a right to be hateful back, just report them. If you don't like what this person does, ignore them. But when you pick and choose based on their role/ friends/ bells on TBT? That's not fair.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 14, 2014)

I have lots of work to catch up on this weekend and I just want to be free for the weekend o:


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

The fact that it's not christmas.


and my overdraft


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 14, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Every night for 3ish days I watch it... why must I like 5 nights at Freddy's but let it terrify the absolute everything outta me...


If it's Five Nights At Freddy's 2, then I don't know what you find so scary. That game is funny as hell.


I've slept for most of the day and I'm still super tired. I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 14, 2014)

Kyle is being such a *****. I don't know whether I should give up on him and get a diff villager or do the 16 cycle.. He is my first dreamie after all but idk


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2014)

My scores on my calc tests keep going down, and I've been studying more and more for each of them. I understand why I made certain mistakes, but idk about others. I just feel really bad because I understand things in class, but when we take the tests, I have no idea what I'm doing. I don't think I belong there. I wish I could drop out.


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 14, 2014)

Deciding what sixth form to go to is stressing me out. All my friends are talking about where they're applying to and because they're more ''street smart'' and they've got older siblings they know more than I do but seem unwilling to share their opinions.I have no idea what to do, I know that I'm probably not going to be friends with them forever but it extremely bothers me when I meet new people to the point where I feel like I'm going to have an anxiety attack. Some people say change is good but I'm just not one of those people


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll let this do the explaining...if he was joking with me, he would've stopped and apologized when I said she's dead.

It was her funeral today, I helped carry the coffin, a message I wrote for my mother was read out by the Vicar and I saw her grave, something I never wanted to see.

All I asked for was a good evening and I can't even get that, I hope someone understands how furious I feel about this.


----------



## Radda (Nov 14, 2014)

So I was rubbing my eraser.And then friction happened and I burned my finger and now I can't write #stupid.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 14, 2014)

I just had a slice of pizza AND some macaroni and I'll prolly get a stomache ache later for it but it was so goood.

Also, I can't bring myself to continue this fanfic I'm writing and I'm angry at myself for it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 14, 2014)

Alone again.

.. (naturally).
im sorry

I have 2 reports due on Monday and I'm being a lazy butthole. :*


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm bothered that nothing's bothering me.
Think about that for a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I am bothered.
I have like three commissions I need to finish and I've had them all for at least a month.


----------



## Radda (Nov 14, 2014)

Oooo I wanna kill someone sooo badly rightnow


----------



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)

I thought sleeping would get rid of my anger and hatred but I think it made it worse~


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't want to give up Rudy so soon... but I really like Genji all of a sudden... and even though Rudy's house is in a not-so-great place it could be worse and he's so cute I love him already...

_indecision_


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'll let this do the explaining...if he was joking with me, he would've stopped and apologized when I said she's dead.
> 
> It was her funeral today, I helped carry the coffin, a message I wrote for my mother was read out by the Vicar and I saw her grave, something I never wanted to see.
> 
> All I asked for was a good evening and I can't even get that, I hope someone understands how furious I feel about this.



No one should even make fun about these things. It's common sense, right? Death isn't a joke. I know how you feel. Hope you're feeling fine now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Well about the conversation you should never go with something that pervert, everyone will make your mom/dad at one point. Youths I say.

Well .. my mom. Likes making annoying remarks whenever you are actually enjoying yourself in a good company and conversation.


----------



## Radda (Nov 15, 2014)

I gotta do 5 pages of LA Hw due friday,4-8 assignments in history,and next week 10 pages of reading and answering questions.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'll let this do the explaining...if he was joking with me, he would've stopped and apologized when I said she's dead.
> 
> It was her funeral today, I helped carry the coffin, a message I wrote for my mother was read out by the Vicar and I saw her grave, something I never wanted to see.
> 
> All I asked for was a good evening and I can't even get that, I hope someone understands how furious I feel about this.


When the mother of one of my friends died, I often caught myself making jokes about moms. I immediately caught myself and apologized profusely. He wasn't as close with his mother as you were, so he didn't mind it that much, but I still felt ashamed for thoughtlessly making a joke like that. I can only hope that these people will feel the same shame, because hitting a person while they're already down does not make for a good time.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 15, 2014)

Matt Taylor being bullied during the biggest part of his career cuz he wore a shirt his female friend made for him. Seriously just **** people. I wanna ****ing murder the pathetic feminists who dared to ruin the biggest moment of his career for him.. ****ing *******s arent gonna achieve anything in their lives anyways but ruining it for others? mother****ers.


----------



## Mango (Nov 15, 2014)

KURAIINU DISABLED HIS CHANNEL I CANT I LOVED HIS VIOCE HE EBTTER COME BACK????
oh and this keyboard look at this typng its even wrst then usual omh


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

_Some people_ won't set aside their pride to talk to someone who has a different opinion than them.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> _Some people_ won't set aside their pride to talk to someone who has a different opinion than them.


This. It's so weird to me someone would ignore a person because of difference in opinions. So so immature.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm questioning my sexuality again and it's gotten me so anxious. I hate this.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 15, 2014)

//rocks back and forth in corner.-

is it ther 29th yet????
i need it to be the 29th

iM GETTING SO IMPATIENT


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

My mother is the one of the meanest and dumbest people.
She was turning into a lane without using her turn signal and nearly hit a guy. She spent the rest of the ride screaming about how it was the other drivers fault and she should sue.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

I get too attached to anyone who says anything remotely nice to me.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 15, 2014)

Spoiler



I am in a red rage right now.

I can't get home because I have to stay at my Dads to get to work. My mother is at home looking after my dog and cat. I asked her and she's like oh yeah no problem. I manage to get home for a few hours today to see them and get some clothes and stuff. First thing, the litter box isn't clean, my cat has proceeded to piss everywhere because of this, his food dish is empty, she's asleep on the couch and hasn't fed or put my dog out yet. So basically I come home to visit for a bit and spend the entire time scrubbing cat piss and cleaning everything (the rest of the house is a ****ing mess, she's disgusting). And of course I've been calling to ask how they are every night, and I get a cheery "Oh yeah, everybody's fine". 

If you are incapable of looking after my animals than simply tell me that and I'll take them to a ****ing boarding kennel. But don't you _dare_ tell me you can do it and then proceed to just ignore them. I will not have that, you can live in filth if you want to but they sure as hell aren't. 

On top of this my dog is having health issue after health issue lately and I hate to leave her. It's all I can do to get her to her vet appointments, and she's probably going to have to have surgery soon. She's been having allergic reactions for the past month, I've been in and out of the vet with no results. I look at her and I just ****ing cry because there's nothing else I can do and it makes me sick. Between this insanity I'm trying to look for a car so I'm not so completely and utterly ****ed.

If anything during the last few weeks I've learned that none of my friends or family can be depended on for anything. I've been driving them around for months and months (neither of my parents have had vehicles for the last year or so), and yet I've been without a car for a few weeks and am only asking for drives when absolutely necessary to get to work, yet apparently I am just some huge burden to everyone around me. And my mother can not even do me this simplest of favors.

If anyone asks me for anything I swear to god they are getting a punch in the mouth. All I want to do right now is get a car, move out of this ****hole, and get far away from everybody.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I get too attached to anyone who says anything remotely nice to me.



I do that too.xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I get too attached to anyone who says anything remotely nice to me.


This when saying goodbye in texts...


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

one more semester until my friend moves
why did i expand my inner circle fml


----------



## kassie (Nov 15, 2014)

I've noticed not as many people post here. 

I keep dying in Mass Effect. I suck but it's still fun to play.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 15, 2014)

selcouth said:


> I've noticed not as many people post here.


Probably all the ones complaining about "muh tbt bells". It's a thread for talking about problems, but they used it to get some more e-currency.


----------



## Radda (Nov 15, 2014)

This song is awesome.I cant stop listening to this.


----------



## kassie (Nov 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Probably all the ones complaining about "muh tbt bells". It's a thread for talking about problems, but they used it to get some more e-currency.



Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Improv (Nov 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Probably all the ones complaining about "muh tbt bells". It's a thread for talking about problems, but they used it to get some more e-currency.



did people complain about that when this was moved? smh


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

back pains


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 15, 2014)

Desperate cravings for Nutella and Maple bacon donuts. (Yes, it's that time of the month X( )


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

why am i feeling like this whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

Life.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

also bothered that i just cant get away from anything anymore..

its everywhere i go and it's just weight on my shoulders i struggle to let go of


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

Problems yo.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

All of a sudden I got some headache uh go away x(

And I'm feeling tired..


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

the fact that people bid over 400 dollars on basic drawings of dogs

woops!!


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> View attachment 74787
> 
> the fact that people bid over 400 dollars on basic drawings of dogs
> 
> woops!!



Seriously? The most I saw on an adopt was $45 for the autobuy, and it was from a well known artist who donated it all to charity.
That better be a good artist with a good reason for all that money or I will eject myself from this planet.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> Seriously? The most I saw on an adopt was $45 for the autobuy, and it was from a well known artist who donated it all to charity.
> That better be a good artist with a good reason for all that money or I will eject myself from this planet.



feel free to because these people spent over 1000 ****ing dollars





and i haven't heard a word about charity


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> feel free to because these people spent over 1000 ****ing dollars
> View attachment 74789
> View attachment 74790
> View attachment 74791
> ...



F**k this. See you in space.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

okay yes i just posted like 20 minutes ago BUT

For 7 months we were planning to go somewhere special, and we were going to go this weekend, but she literally just told me she can't because she's travelling. She told me at least 20 times that she'd be open since this month and she's just telling me she can't come now? *Even after I worked my ass off just to ****ing buy two tickets to the US*?

What a ****ing waste - maybe this is why I don't like going anywhere with anyone.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)

It's Sunday.


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Isn't bothering me as much now, but I thought I'd mention it again since this is the perfect opportunity.


Spoiler: Don't read if you don't like me. If you don't like me, I know you're going to read anyway.



I'm laughing at this person who's "friends" with one mod but only because they practically pressed the mod into doing something for them. 
I think their only reason is because they've been quite rude to several members of the community and was very nearly banned once, so they literally spam the staff each day asking them obnoxious questions in the hope they'll earn a fast ticket up the friendship ladder.
Basically, he's just being one of those bullies that, as soon as one of their victims manages to pluck up the courage to tell on them, starts sweet-talking the teacher just so they won't get outed.

Whether that's on TBT or not, I'll leave that up to you.


But I get a good laugh out of it just seeing how desperate these people are to stay.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 16, 2014)

starlark said:


> F**k this. See you in space.


Can the rest of us come too?

I pre-ordered ORAS about a week ago and can't cancel the pre-order. During the last week they put up the steelbook versions in the store. I want them but I also don't have money left, and I can't cancel. Damn you, fate. This is the second time you've made me miss out on a cool edition of a game.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 16, 2014)

its monday


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

why did i have to see that >_<


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

This bothers me tremendously


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Some tbt members piss me off, this community is great but sometimes...


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 16, 2014)

My family is bothering me. They like to criticize everything about me, especially the clothes I wear u.u


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

How similar Gravity Falls and Spiderwick are.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

After the spam in Brewster's,a few members think it's okay to post a GIF in EVERY.SINGLE.POST.


----------



## Leela (Nov 16, 2014)

When people don't know how to use grammar. I get a little uptight about this kind of thing and when a sentence is really hard to read because of bad spelling and punctuation, I die a little inside.


----------



## wolv (Nov 16, 2014)

Not having access to the food I'm craving! TT 3 TT


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

I know I'm going to sound stupid but I'll take that risk. I'm frustrated since I noticed my dad has been taking his vacation days on every single ****ing day I don't have school and he doesn't tell us so it ends up ruining my plans for that day. Why would you do that? Just use up all your vacation days at once. Also, I'm hungry. I haven't eaten anything since I've woken up. I wanted to eat chili, but I don't want to eat that because I don't want to get gassy. I was going to make cereal, but there's no ****ing bowls. I was going to eat chips, but yesterday while I was eating dinner, someone was eating chips and coughed and I don't know if they covered their mouth or not since I wasn't looking, so now I'm paranoid and I refuse to eat chips now. I was going to make a sandwich, but there's no god damn ham or lettuce. Also, I was planning on cleaning, but my dad has been sleeping on the couch all day and now I'm ****ing pissed. I am so angry right now since things aren't going how I want them to. **** life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> After the spam in Brewster's,a few members think it's okay to post a GIF in EVERY.SINGLE.POST.



I think I might know who you're talking about.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

The girl I had a crush on keeps yanking me around-- she totally ignores me most of the time, but other times (mainly when her crush isn't around), she'll decide I'm worthy of talking to. After the way she's treated me, I don't really have a crush on her anymore, but it's so difficult to be her friend when she does this.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 16, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> The girl I had a crush on keeps yanking me around-- she totally ignores me most of the time, but other times (mainly when her crush isn't around), she'll decide I'm worthy of talking to. After the way she's treated me, I don't really have a crush on her anymore, but it's so difficult to be her friend when she does this.


I'd make it known to her. It may be difficult to get it out and she might not like hearing it, but I think if you started treating her like trash whenever a certain person is around she wouldn't like it either.



I haven't been able to sleep at all due to continuing hallucinations, even after promising somebody I would be up all day. Yay!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

Leela said:


> When people don't know how to use grammar. I get a little uptight about this kind of thing and when a sentence is really hard to read because of bad spelling and punctuation, I die a little inside.



first rule of grammar...
they're our know rules!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 16, 2014)

Gonna do a week worth of work experience :L I'm praying for it to not to suck, but my boss is a weird judgy old female who likes to repeat things at me like I'm a child. She also took the fact I don't read all that much anymore pretty badly and honestly I should have lied. ****ing librarians. 
I'm also not being fed which sucks since last time I could go eat a decent meal anywhere I wanted in the whole mall... I miss free sushi. Now I just gotta buy own snacks at the grocery store ugh. THE LIBRARY IS RIGHT NEXT TO A MALL FULL OF **** HOW CAN YOU NOT FEED ME.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

NEWS FLASH
Talking louder than me and interrupting me *DOESN'T MAKE YOU RIGHT.*


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

There's gonna' be a huge snow storm and It'll probably be cold as balls, but..

At least school will be cancelled!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> There's gonna' be a huge snow storm and It'll probably be cold as balls, but..
> 
> At least school will be cancelled!



I envy you and your snow.
We get rain here. Just cold, terrible, hard rain that I have to walk in for school.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 17, 2014)

It stopped snowing. It doesn't take much for snow to cancel school here (speaking of, snow this early in my town is _insane_) but unless it snows more... Not only will I have to go but it'll be cold as f.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Nov 17, 2014)

It feels like I'm losing one of my best friends, and I feel awful because of it. I don't have a large amount of friends, so I really cherish the friendships I have now. Losing any of them always has this effect on me. I feel like such an awful person.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 17, 2014)

Every time I want to stay up, I sleep early. Every time I want to sleep early, I stay up. I don't know, but it's frustrating. I don't feel like sleeping yet even though I got told to go to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

I really want to see a friend of mine.. but we had quite the history so it's gonna be awk lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

can i just disappear ugh lol


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

You make me feel unappreciated most of the time...


----------



## Resi (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a Spanish presentation today!!! No notes!!! I don't know what I'm saying!!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

My Spanish partner and I were assigned a presentation while I was gone from school and when I came back she had already started working on it. I told her I could easily get caught up but she said we should just do our own presentations instead of working together, so that's what we did, but now I'm pretty sure she's annoyed at me for not helping with hers? I thought I was just doing what she told me to do but I feel really bad and stressed out about it regardless.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

Caught a cold.


----------



## r a t (Nov 17, 2014)

Exams.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

Antlers said:


> Exams.



MINE ARE OVER


----------



## stargurg (Nov 17, 2014)

trig. ;-;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My Spanish partner and I were assigned a presentation while I was gone from school and when I came back she had already started working on it. I told her I could easily get caught up but she said we should just do our own presentations instead of working together, so that's what we did, but now I'm pretty sure she's annoyed at me for not helping with hers? I thought I was just doing what she told me to do but I feel really bad and stressed out about it regardless.



Sounds like she's just being a jerk for no reason. :/ Hopefully things'll clear up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> MINE ARE OVER



So does that mean we should organize a time we can play online?


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm probably going to end up spending thanksgiving in my college dorm room because my mother, who adopted me, is not being very nice and I don't need anymore stress and anxiety by going down south to visit her for the holidays.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

My bladder


----------



## Aradai (Nov 17, 2014)

she's gone.
my best friend moved today.

great.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

this ******* girl


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I ****ed up


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

My mom. She's being..a firetruck idiot rn lol


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

the banging of blocks wtffff


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

We all have been ninja'd or have been ninjas at some point


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

No I won't tell you anything because you get as excited as a 5 year old on christmas just because I go out and see friends. f u


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 17, 2014)

I doubt there's many people that would miss me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I doubt there's many people that would miss me.



I'm sure there are people who would miss you. It may not be a whole lot, but the ones who will miss you are the ones that matter the most. I hope that you feel better and don't do anything rash.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I doubt there's many people that would miss me.


I'm sure that's not true; more people would probably miss you than you may realize. I know you're probably referring to outside of the forum but even though I hardly know you I'm certain that I'd notice if you disappeared, and I'd miss seeing you around.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 17, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I doubt there's many people that would miss me.



I'd miss you,I see you around all the time!


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 17, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I doubt there's many people that would miss me.


----------



## maddie6968 (Nov 17, 2014)

Right now?
Ummm well... My daughter is always growing and becoming more mobile and so she's practically bouncing off the walls and touching everything she's not supposed to... The weather's been getting to me since it suddenly changed from fall to winter.. And living in Minnesota, winter's basically our longest season. I feel like I was vacationing somewhere and just came back home. Like this place is always snowy, cold, icy doodoo. :c Alsoo I've been getting sick of my mayor's house. I gotta change stuff around, but my happy home academy houses are not good places to order from and I don't have any tbt and most people are asking for MILLIONS of bells for all sortsa stuff and I worry that I don't have the resources to thrive in this community... In my game, etc. 
My boyfriend and I are doing well, but we're not in the greatest situation, either.
Everything kinda bothers me right now, idk.
I wish I had more friends on this site.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

i just took a big dump and my stomach hurts still


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

I started crying when I came home today because of my sexuality, and that's really dumb I know but it just hurts that I keep falling for girls who I know will never like me back and there's absolutely nothing I can do to change that. It's not like I need to have a girlfriend right now or anything but it's just incredibly frustrating and it makes me nervous that it'll be a very long time before I find someone who I like and who likes me back.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I started crying when I came home today because of my sexuality, and that's really dumb I know but it just hurts that I keep falling for girls who I know will never like me back and there's absolutely nothing I can do to change that. It's not like I need to have a girlfriend right now or anything but it's just incredibly frustrating and it makes me nervous that it'll be a very long time before I find someone who I like and who likes me back.



I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I don't really think there is. If it's any comfort, you're not alone. I've felt the same way before, and so have a lot of others.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I don't really think there is. If it's any comfort, you're not alone. I've felt the same way before, and so have a lot of others.


That actually is kind of comforting to hear. Thank you.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 18, 2014)

My perception class.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm coming down with a bad cold.
The crack in my bedroom window isn't helping my situation much either. :/
I really don't want to get strep/mono again, especially since my healthcare is almost up.
(And I need someone to talk to but I'm too lame to ask for help/anyone to listen.It's just the same stuff, different day. I wish I could go back and re-repress all this crap. I'm just so tired... I think about just sleeping, maybe forever.)


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

I am in the ****ing most ****tiest mood I've been for the past two weeks.And that is saying alot.

1st.Trying to help out someone and then they left their AC:NL at my house while visiting and I will feel very guilty if I do not find it.

2nd.I got a ****ing god load of homework I need to do topped with ^.

3rd.My supposed ''friend'' of mine is seriously annoying me replying with rude comments as,''Its not your business ''or '' There's a reason blah blah blah hates you.'' I am very sick of dealing with her bull****

Seriously this is like a hugeee headache.


----------



## f11 (Nov 18, 2014)

maddie6968 said:


> Right now?
> Ummm well... My daughter is always growing and becoming more mobile and so she's practically bouncing off the walls and touching everything she's not supposed to... The weather's been getting to me since it suddenly changed from fall to winter.. And living in Minnesota, winter's basically our longest season. I feel like I was vacationing somewhere and just came back home. Like this place is always snowy, cold, icy doodoo. :c Alsoo I've been getting sick of my mayor's house. I gotta change stuff around, but my happy home academy houses are not good places to order from and I don't have any tbt and most people are asking for MILLIONS of bells for all sortsa stuff and I worry that I don't have the resources to thrive in this community... In my game, etc.
> My boyfriend and I are doing well, but we're not in the greatest situation, either.
> Everything kinda bothers me right now, idk.
> I wish I had more friends on this site.


id be your friend


----------



## asuka (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler: annoying bs no one cares about



my relationship has become such a laughable joke and it makes me want to cry n die,
he has 0 concept or understanding that i despise being treated like a child and he refuses to change or fix it and fails to understand that for the first few months we were together that i was afraid of even being myself because i didnt want to be rejected, and now that i am being myself and simply sticking up for myself and having my own say in things he can't stand it or me for that matter and everyday is another argument and i'm so so so so so SO tired of it and i just want to crawl in a hole and never leave and never speak to anyone for the rest of eternity because I AM WORTHLESS. :^)
i suppose it doesn't help my meds make me have no emotions besides sheer anger and even *worse* anxiety, and the fact that my boyfriend doubles as my dad and thinks he can boss me around and tell me what to do as if i'm a ****ing puppy that will follow his every order. whats even worse is that i watched my mother be bossed around by my dad my entire childhood and now that i'm grown i despise him for treating her that way, and i hate myself even more for falling into a relationship where the EXACT SAME THING HAPPENS TO ME, lol. except i just end up screaming and blocking out everything/everyone for hours on end now instead of tolerating his bs. zzzz i am tired of existing


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2014)

maddie6968 said:


> Right now?
> Ummm well... My daughter is always growing and becoming more mobile and so she's practically bouncing off the walls and touching everything she's not supposed to... The weather's been getting to me since it suddenly changed from fall to winter.. And living in Minnesota, winter's basically our longest season. I feel like I was vacationing somewhere and just came back home. Like this place is always snowy, cold, icy doodoo. :c Alsoo I've been getting sick of my mayor's house. I gotta change stuff around, but my happy home academy houses are not good places to order from and I don't have any tbt and most people are asking for MILLIONS of bells for all sortsa stuff and I worry that I don't have the resources to thrive in this community... In my game, etc.
> My boyfriend and I are doing well, but we're not in the greatest situation, either.
> Everything kinda bothers me right now, idk.
> I wish I had more friends on this site.



I feel you on the weather thing and the kid thing even though I don't have kids, I just remember that from when my nieces/nephew were turning from immobile babies into toddlers that wanted to grab everything. haha
As for your bell situation you could actually get quite a lot of AC bells for your 400 tbt, if you put it up for sale in the marketplace. Alternatively, you could also buy AC items for your tbt. :> Depending on what sorts of items you're looking for I might even be able to hook you up since I hardly play lately, just message me if you want.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 18, 2014)

So sick and I have a horrible fever and I cant sleep


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 18, 2014)

this thread looks nice in basement


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 18, 2014)

You'd look nice in a basement

Oh wait....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> You'd look nice in a basement
> 
> Oh wait....



thats lewd


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

My cousin died in a car accident two nights ago. My whole family is shaken up and I've been feeling numb. He was very young and going through a hard time in his life... and he was the passenger on his way to see a concert. He didn't need to die. He didn't even die on his own terms. He was in the car with his best friend who was driving and his ex-girlfriend (who was cheating and abusing him). Both walked away from the scene, but he most likely died on impact. What's bothering me is that... I haven't seen that side of the family since I was a little kid. I wasn't even the same person that I am today (being 20 years old now). 

... Two years ago, I called his sister who just gave birth to her daughter to congratulate her. She was a first time mother and it was important that I would send my best wishes and love, but it went straight to voice mail. It ended up being her brother's phone (he passed the message)... he was so excited to hear my voice after all those years and he wanted to meet up somewhere with me since I was staying with a relative who lived in the same town as them... but I never called back. My depression was worse than it ever was back then and I didn't want to talk to anyone except for my girlfriend... now I'm regretting my decision so much that it hurts.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thats lewd



thATS NOT waHT IT MEANT

- - - Post Merge - - -



JJarmon said:


> My cousin died in a car accident two nights ago. My whole family is shaken up and I've been feeling numb. He was very young and going through a hard time in his life... and he was the passenger on his way to see a concert. He didn't need to die. He didn't even die on his own terms. He was in the car with his best friend who was driving and his ex-girlfriend (who was cheating and abusing him). Both walked away from the scene, but he most likely died on impact. What's bothering me is that... I haven't seen that side of the family since I was a little kid. I wasn't even the same person that I am today (being 20 years old now).
> 
> ... Two years ago, I called his sister who just gave birth to her daughter to congratulate her. She was a first time mother and it was important that I would send my best wishes and love, but it went straight to voice mail. It ended up being her brother's phone (he passed the message)... he was so excited to hear my voice after all those years and he wanted to meet up somewhere with me since I was staying with a relative who lived in the same town as them... but I never called back. My depression was worse than it ever was back then and I didn't want to talk to anyone except for my girlfriend... now I'm regretting my decision so much that it hurts.



im sorry for your loss, i hope you all recover soon.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah, it's late and I still have so much work to do. I have school in the morning then I have to work from 4 - 10. Not a easy day but I'm sure I'll be fine. It just bothers me that I have to go to school then work. It's gonna be a tiring day for me. Lol. No time for gaming or anything like that... :[


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmon said:


> My cousin died in a car accident two nights ago. My whole family is shaken up and I've been feeling numb. He was very young and going through a hard time in his life... and he was the passenger on his way to see a concert. He didn't need to die. He didn't even die on his own terms. He was in the car with his best friend who was driving and his ex-girlfriend (who was cheating and abusing him). Both walked away from the scene, but he most likely died on impact. What's bothering me is that... I haven't seen that side of the family since I was a little kid. I wasn't even the same person that I am today (being 20 years old now).
> 
> ... Two years ago, I called his sister who just gave birth to her daughter to congratulate her. She was a first time mother and it was important that I would send my best wishes and love, but it went straight to voice mail. It ended up being her brother's phone (he passed the message)... he was so excited to hear my voice after all those years and he wanted to meet up somewhere with me since I was staying with a relative who lived in the same town as them... but I never called back. My depression was worse than it ever was back then and I didn't want to talk to anyone except for my girlfriend... now I'm regretting my decision so much that it hurts.



the wrong people die all the time, sorry for your loss


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler: junk



my rOCD is slowly chewing my relationship apart
i told him that he couldn't handle what compulsive thoughts spewed out of me, and i was right
he crumbled and so did i, and now i just feel numb. i love him so much yet this numbness still continues because of how my mental illness has torn us apart.
i want to get help- i know i'm the problem, but he won't let me because he think he's the problem.

i hate everything and myself and its  getting harder to function without seeing him and idk, i just wish i could end my pain but that'd be selfish and greedy of me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Spoiler: junk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind if I pm you? You're not alone in this at all. 
I feel like I'm running my relationship into the ground with my mental illness stuff too.
The numb stuff (I call it "being faraway") is horrible and it hurts.

Neither of you are the problem. Don't blame yourselves. 
It's just a wiring thing, not a people thing. You can't help it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 18, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Spoiler: junk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y do u need his permission to get help? just do it if u think its the right thing to do.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got into a very bad car accident. I'm extremely shaken up right now. 

This morning, I was going through an intersection on a solid green light, checking both ways three times like I normally do, I was just about through the intersection when a guy comes down the right street going very fast, couldn't brake (slippery roads) in time and rear ends me. This completely TOTALED MY CAR. Granted, my car was just waiting to die out any day now, but it scared the living **** out of me. Thank goddess I or the man who caused the accident weren't injured. The impact made me just graze a third car, and luckly he wasn't hurt either. I contacted my insurance company only to get an airhead who didn't know what she was doing. The man was charged for running a red, and I'm waiting to hear from the claims people. 

I missed an entire day's pay today, and I no longer have a car to drive.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 18, 2014)

My has been hurting and it hasn't gone away yet. Also my eye is being derpy.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2014)

work, and having to wake up early...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm hungry af.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

My two month period had finally stopped.
I'm not even going to play, I was stoked and I couldn't wait to see my boyfriend to make up for it.
After the most stress-filled morning, I bleed through my leggings at school.
And it's worse than ever; I can't even walk because the pain in my ovaries is killing me. I hate PCOS.
And I'm angry because I didn't even take advantage of those precious days when it stopped and now it's back and now what? I don't have healthcare; called this morning to be refused an appointment. I don't have money or anything. I have a feeling this is going to be my new normal. Like when I didn't have a period for a year and a half. Now it'll just be non-stop bleeding, sexual frustration, feeling gross/ugly. Go me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My two month period had finally stopped.
> I'm not even going to play, I was stoked and I couldn't wait to see my boyfriend to make up for it.
> After the most stress-filled morning, I bleed through my leggings at school.
> And it's worse than ever; I can't even walk because the pain in my ovaries is killing me. I hate PCOS.
> And I'm angry because I didn't even take advantage of those precious days when it stopped and now it's back and now what? I don't have healthcare; called this morning to be refused an appointment. I don't have money or anything. I have a feeling this is going to be my new normal. Like when I didn't have a period for a year and a half. Now it'll just be non-stop bleeding, sexual frustration, feeling gross/ugly. Go me.



I'm sorry you're having such a bad time of it.  I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 18, 2014)

ugh went out on saturday for the first time in ages, and one of my housemates got so smashed she got kicked out of the club and was screaming and fighting the bouncers, they told me I'd have to calm her down or they'd call the police... sigh. So I did and then had to practically drag her home with the help of a friend, because she was practically unconscious and obviously the taxis wouldn't take her.

BUT then once I'd dumped her on the sofa I went back to the club because it was only like 1:30am. But then I couldn't find anyone apart from one friend, and I'd slept with him before a while back and he was kindof expecting me to again, but I said no and he got all stroppy so I left him and then I bumped into my ex and HE wanted to have sex with me and got all offended when I said no and tried to make me jealous (AS IF).  So it was just an awkward night all round, haha.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My two month period had finally stopped.
> I'm not even going to play, I was stoked and I couldn't wait to see my boyfriend to make up for it.
> After the most stress-filled morning, I bleed through my leggings at school.
> And it's worse than ever; I can't even walk because the pain in my ovaries is killing me. I hate PCOS.
> And I'm angry because I didn't even take advantage of those precious days when it stopped and now it's back and now what? I don't have healthcare; called this morning to be refused an appointment. I don't have money or anything. I have a feeling this is going to be my new normal. Like when I didn't have a period for a year and a half. Now it'll just be non-stop bleeding, sexual frustration, feeling gross/ugly. Go me.



 I'm glad that you at least had a few days of relief though.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My two month period had finally stopped.
> I'm not even going to play, I was stoked and I couldn't wait to see my boyfriend to make up for it.
> After the most stress-filled morning, I bleed through my leggings at school.
> And it's worse than ever; I can't even walk because the pain in my ovaries is killing me. I hate PCOS.
> And I'm angry because I didn't even take advantage of those precious days when it stopped and now it's back and now what? I don't have healthcare; called this morning to be refused an appointment. I don't have money or anything. I have a feeling this is going to be my new normal. Like when I didn't have a period for a year and a half. Now it'll just be non-stop bleeding, sexual frustration, feeling gross/ugly. Go me.



I'm really sorry. I'm not sure where you live, but some places have free insurance and if not, you could possibly get some assistance from the government temporarily. I know that's not what anyone wants to hear, but I'd rather see you healthy and happy rather than suffering like this. I'm probably the least qualified to give advice since I'm a guy, but I sincerely wish you relief and comfort soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

As far as I go, my fiancee was sick for about a week and today, I caught whatever she had. God help me.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmon said:


> I'm really sorry. I'm not sure where you live, but some places have free insurance and if not, you could possibly get some assistance from the government temporarily. I know that's not what anyone wants to hear, but I'd rather see you healthy and happy rather than suffering like this. I'm probably the least qualified to give advice since I'm a guy, but I sincerely wish you relief and comfort soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As far as I go, my fiancee was sick for about a week and today, I caught whatever she had. God help me.



I'm so sorry. Anyways,I don't think God will hear you by posting his name on the internet,you should try praying...


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I'm so sorry. Anyways,I don't think God will hear you by posting his name on the internet,you should try praying...



Aw, you're such a sweet person. Thank you for that! I've been going through a lot of hard things and praying enough as is, so I'm not going to burden God for being sick, but it's definitely not very fun.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 18, 2014)

About to start sweeping up to close and this guy I hate comes in with his friend to play pool. 

You were already here earlier, seriously? I want to go home. ;l


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 18, 2014)

I suffered a "hell week" of midterms, and did well on some, not so well on others, but Sunday I stayed up late studying for the last one I had to write on Monday and my sleep hasn't gone back on track since. Tuesday night GTA V came out on the PS4 so my boyfriend was busy with that and I was an insomniac anyway and couldn't sleep so I stayed up till 5:30am. Slept in till 3:00pm today. Missed my 2:30pm class. No matter what, my boyfriend couldn't wake me up. The alarm clock didn't wake me up. Him shaking me, yelling my name, calling my cell phone... nothing worked. It was BRUTALLY cold out today. I haven't left the house. I don't ever want to leave the house if it keeps up like this! I don't know how to get my sleep back on track or get motivated to go outside again. I just want to curl up and disappear.


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

This ***** telling me about her boob size,complaining to me about her monthly problems.I dgaf


----------



## Improv (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a book presentation due in about three weeks that has to be ten minutes long and I haven't started my book because I don't have time after I get home & do all my other work for the rest of my classes. I'm getting on average 5 hours of sleep per night due to an excess amount of homework, I can't afford to lose anymore sleep.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 18, 2014)

Yesterday was a bad day. I had to stay 2 and a half hours after school due to band rehearsals, but since I didn't have my phone, I had to borrow my friend's phone, but no one answered so I just waited until my parents arrived because I thought, "they'd pick me up eventually.", but they didn't. I ended up waiting for about an hour until I started walking (this was around 6:20, and it was starting to get pretty dark) until I reached the highway and realized how far my house was. So I walked all the way back up hill to my school to ask to borrow someone's phone and by the time I got back to school it was dark and I was exhausted. That took me about 20 minutes to go up and down the hill. I waited 30 more minutes and I saw a few friends of mine, and I asked for a ride and I got home at around 7:45 (school ends at 2:55 and rehearsals ended at 5:30). It was really embarrassing to be the last person to leave and have my friends feeling sorry for me. I was so exhausted so when I got home, I just took a shower, ate, watched TV then fell asleep. The only fun thing that happened yesterday was I had a substitute teacher for 2 classes so it was a pretty chill class yesterday.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler: embarrassing anxiety problems, don't read if easily triggered[/spoiler



I really regret not telling my doctor about my panic attacks last time I had the chance since they weren't that bad then. I'll do it next time but I keep having panic attacks every night and I feel like holding all these problems inside me is and hiding them from everybody is making me a water balloon full to bursting. Every time I have a panic attack I feel like I'm going crazy and get this unreal feeling that makes it so much worse. I try remembering the techniques I read online but when I actually get the panic attack my mind goes blank and I'm just along for the ride. The insane, painful ride that I hate every time but can't stop.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 18, 2014)

I had mean customers and meaner coworkers today. I got off at 6:00pm and went to Albertson's to buy a coke. I tried self-checkout but the damn thing kept going "ITEM IN BAGGING AREA" and a guy walked over all "Oops, sorry sir ! Can I check you out myself?" So I walked all the way to the cash register at the other side of the store because the other ones were full/busy/broken. He said "Is that all? " And I just snapped and screamed *"THAT IS ALL, SIR!"* He quickly gave me three bucks in change (I was only supposed to get $2.46) and I walked out in my scrubs with my face red.
I ****ing feel awful. I'm the type of person people in Re-Tail complain about...I'M SORRY


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

tomorrow i get my report card oh god help me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> tomorrow i get my report card oh god help me



uuuuuugh  *hugs*

we're getting final grades this week. i better make it!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

i have weird body cramps

prob cuz im sick


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Feelings... too much

feeeelingsss


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm trying to give away pudge and I have like 20 views on my post and nobody will say they want him >:c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I'm trying to give away pudge and I have like 20 views on my post and nobody will say they want him >:c



yah  i hate lurkers.. i always had that


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yah  i hate lurkers.. i always had that



I might cry oh my god c'mon people.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

guess those tiers made him bad lol :7


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

I just realised that like 90% of my songs on my iPod are sad songs. Songs that make me sad. /:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

mine are most psychedelic 60s/70s or 60s pop lol.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

my supervisor is not doing so good at his job which is effecting me


----------



## Brackets (Nov 19, 2014)

you know you’re stressed for your cardiology exam when you despair at how little you know and then you start getting heart palpitations and start laughing hysterically at how relevant that is and get out your stethoscope to listen to your own heart, then dissolve into a heap of tears and self-hatred because you don’t even know how to listen to a heart omg


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2014)

The fact that I don't have alcohol right now! LOL kidding, but, kind of not...lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Psydye said:


> The fact that I don't have alcohol right now! LOL kidding, but, kind of not...lol.



Have my beer m8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

This fricken cereal packet says 10 servings per package when I could only make three or four wtf


----------



## Eldin (Nov 19, 2014)

My uncle couldn't be bothered to go look at the car I liked last weekend, we planned to go this Saturday but I figured it would be sold by then. The ad is now gone so I'm assuming it is.

I'm just really frustrated and disgusted with looking. I know nothing about cars so I have to rely on other people to come with me, and _shocker_, they keep ****ing me around. 

I'm at work and I'm just trying to get through the night without crying in front of a bunch of people.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> This fricken cereal packet says 10 servings per package when I could only make three or four wtf



i know right..

also my mom is getting a bit overprotective here


----------



## Radda (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm starting to lack interest in everything.


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 19, 2014)

My adopted mother is the worst person ever and she is ruining my holidays. -.-


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> This fricken cereal packet says 10 servings per package when I could only make three or four wtf



The product makers simply can't count that there is only 1 serving for myself. geeeez


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Life

u_u


----------



## Melina (Nov 20, 2014)

Thunder. Curse you.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 20, 2014)

Really annoying coughing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

This page has had 51,048 visits

I'm famous


----------



## Resi (Nov 20, 2014)

One of my art programs stopped working; it just crashes upon startup. I spent 2 hours last night trying to fix it and failed - now I still can't fix it.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Having to do this S*** every morning, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 20, 2014)

The whole week I've checked the fridge daily just to go ''lololol nothing here time to make noodles'' I've gone through 26 packs or so in 5 days please feed me something ffs. 
Also my dad brought home a restaurant pizza even though I've told him many many times that the only kind of pizza I'm willing to eat is shop pizza. The restaurant pizza gets cold quick, has all the stuff in it I hate and is so greasy and big it makes me puke. It also feels uncooked at points and I really don't see anything good about it. It is ****ing disgusting. And now theyre both shouting at me downstairs ''come get the ****ing pizza there's nothing wrong with it it has good chicken on it'' Well **** you those are your preferences and I do not like thick ass pieces of chicken on my pizza ffs. Is it really that hard to remember that I ****ing despise meat on my pizza like please for the love of get me a tuna/vegetable pizza??? Also lat time i told him i wanted a vegetable pizza and he went full vegan pizza and it had all the gross **** like fake meat and **** ffs just give up dad


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 20, 2014)

I just had suicidal thoughts.
This really isn't good because I've never had these before..



Spoiler: Just trash talk zzz



I feel like legit trash to my family, I bet they feel like I'm legit trash too.

My Dad's been constantly picking on me for minor things and threatened to turn off the wifi because I accidentally threw a can of Ravioli in the bin instead of the recycling bin, we only started that stuff today but he's acted like we've done it for a month.

Now my Dad's shouting at me like pure trash because I rose my voice a little too high when telling my little brother to stop misbehaving, he took it the wrong way and proceeded to stomp upstairs raging as hard as he could calling me a Bully and if I am to raise my voice at my brother again, He said he'll beat me.

My older brother is also calling me a lazy piece of **** because I've been trying to look for another support group for work experience and such, I haven't been constantly looking for one because I'm still waiting for a message from my older support worker because she might be able to help me out on getting on a similar/same course as I was before, But my brother said that's not good enough and that I should be ashamed of how I am.


I just...I dunno, I'm messed in the skull right now, I'm not asking for any help either because I don't think these thoughts are going to go anytime soon until I feel like they can even accept me as a person.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

^wow...  mean parents

well these stupid telemarketing people calling me late.. wtf


----------



## Improv (Nov 20, 2014)

I went to my doctors appointment and they gave me 3 shots at the exact same time and then I passed out. 

Now I have to go back in January and in May for three more shots & schedule appointments with a dermatologist and a urologist and I just want to stop.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 20, 2014)

Well I'm not stressed about having panic attacks atm, BUT I'm irritable. Woop-de-doo. And I feel like a piece of garbage and just a general ***hole anyway because I made what was supposed to be a joke but get called names for it because I sounded angry. [lol, I sound angry 24/7 so w/e]

Also, the camper in my village won't move in. Half the time when I talk to her, she's either going on about camping life, wants me to play some dumb game or will ask me to move in only to go "lolnope". /).<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

my family and relatives


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> my family and relatives



I thought it was constipation


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> I thought it was constipation




LOLOLOL

no haven't had that in a while thank mustaches


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

No problem 
Is it still bothering you though? 

Heh heh..


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

I stare at people sometimes and I shake my head and frown.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you doing that to my Posts?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> No problem
> Is it still bothering you though?
> 
> Heh heh..


what is lol
dont eat the yellow snow


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm color blind...
Yellow is white in my eyes...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

then dont taste it at all


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

....


----------



## starlark (Nov 20, 2014)

My friend draws near-nude pictures of a fictional character we both have a fondness for, but I don't feel comfortable with it.

I don't want to tell her though because she's a good artist, but I'm really uncomfortable with anything remotely sexual because of something that happened when I was younger.
She just thinks it's funny and when I don't think it's funny, she's like, "You seem like you're making a big deal out of it" and seems to take offence but I don't know what to say.

:/


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm doing Radda's stare now...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

IM GONNA BE LATE FOR SCHOOL


----------



## starlark (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> I'm doing Radda's stare now...



You know, if you're talking to me, you can just quote me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Then go...
Radda's Stare again

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idfldnsndt

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> You know, if you're talking to me, you can just quote me.



Sorry..


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

starlark said:


> My friend draws near-nude pictures of a fictional character we both have a fondness for, but I don't feel comfortable with it.
> 
> I don't want to tell her though because she's a good artist, but I'm really uncomfortable with anything remotely sexual because of something that happened when I was younger.
> She just thinks it's funny and when I don't think it's funny, she's like, "You seem like you're making a big deal out of it" and seems to take offence but I don't know what to say.
> ...



Aye you should tell her that its mildly disturbing you.And tell her because she is not really liking the character if she draws near to nude pictures of him/her.

Also crap.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

starlark said:


> My friend draws near-nude pictures of a fictional character we both have a fondness for, but I don't feel comfortable with it.
> 
> I don't want to tell her though because she's a good artist, but I'm really uncomfortable with anything remotely sexual because of something that happened when I was younger.
> She just thinks it's funny and when I don't think it's funny, she's like, "You seem like you're making a big deal out of it" and seems to take offence but I don't know what to say.
> ...



Maybe tell her not to show you the pictures? I don't think you can really have her stop drawing them (that would be unfair), but it's not unreasonable for you to ask her to please not show you the pictures. If she asks why, just say it bothers you/ you'd rather not look at them.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Oops I'm late i can't go to school 
:c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Idfldnsndt
> 
> [



What?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 20, 2014)

I think everything I post is invisible.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I think everything I post is invisible.



Is it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Oops I'm late i can't go to school
> :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hm?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I think everything I post is invisible.



What's up?


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 20, 2014)

Third time now I've had a deal lined up to sell my tablet and then the person bails out or just disappears. 
%&#$*^$@%#$^#$&*#!
Frustrated.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



I feel like my teacher hates me. I mean, you say you make outside of school events to get to know the students better, and for other people to get to know each other and get along. But seriously, just because I have not shown up to 1 of these events in the 3 years I've had you as a teacher, does not mean you can just give me dirty looks and not look interested in me when I'm talking to you, you piece of ****.



I regret nothing.


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

My friend bought me cheetos for satuday and I feel really bad taking them from her.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 20, 2014)

thanksgiving break is here and i'll miss school
i love you school


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

This is bothering me


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 20, 2014)

Another sleepless night. There's too many thoughts occupying my head and I don't know how to get them out.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

...


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 20, 2014)

CR33P said:


> thanksgiving break is here and i'll miss school
> i love you school



Meanwhile, in my life, still another day until Thanksgiving break and it simply couldn't go by fast enough.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 20, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Meanwhile, in my life, still another day until Thanksgiving break and it simply couldn't go by fast enough.



While _my _Thanksgiving "break" doesn't start till Thursday.


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> While _my _Thanksgiving "break" doesn't start till Thursday.



That sucks qq


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been skipping school a lot which sucks because in August I worked SO HARD to get back in school (I even made a thread about it!). There was a lecture done on a very sensitive issue that disturbed me and I haven't really returned since. I have been staying at home. Studying independently. Wishing the Canadian snowy winter would just go away. Almost Agoraphobic. Isolating myself. I am going to leave home tomorrow, and even socializing, and I left the house today to go grocery shopping. I had a panic attack while reading a textbook chapter yesterday, but I wrote 400 words of research for a publication I am doing. I have been mediating, drinking lots of tea, journalling, trying to take things one day at a time.  But it sucks that I see no benefit to going to school. I am not mentally prepared to go back.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

I still haven't found a job, the bills are piling up, my house is kind of messy, my life is kind of messy and all I feel like doing is playing my 3DS and watching TV. :\ 

I quit my job in September because I was really unhappy, but now I wish I hadn't. I don't want to go back to my old job either though.


----------



## Radda (Nov 21, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> I still haven't found a job, the bills are piling up, my house is kind of messy, my life is kind of messy and all I feel like doing is playing my 3DS and watching TV. :\
> 
> I quit my job in September because I was really unhappy, but now I wish I hadn't. I don't want to go back to my old job either though.



Where do you live?If you live in CA,You can apply for the WMCA QQ
If not please try asking friends and co workers,and do your best!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

I woke way too early and now I feel like some nihilist thing lol.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 21, 2014)

i feel like a failure... i got my favorite oven pizza... at first i put it in but it didnt heat up since i had forgot a tray in the oven... then i forgot to turn the heat knob and then i burned it into a crisp and am eating it while sobbing just someone off me pelase


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 21, 2014)

I really _really_ hate it when people use "Well, my life is a lot rougher than yours" as an excuse. It doesn't justify being a complete jerk, and even if you really do have a rough life, you still don't have special permission to be rude.

   This especially bothers me, because people who are mean to me use this as an excuse a lot more often, since, I'll brag a bit, I'm kind of lucky, and have a very great, smooth life. srsly dont be a jerk


----------



## Radda (Nov 21, 2014)

I went to a friend's house and I didn't call my family so...


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just ate an egg roll and now my cat won't leave me the heck alone because there are some left over bits on my plate that he wants.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm obsessing a bit tonight...
I need to get out, but all my friends are busy.
I thought Tyler and I were going to pick up Pokemon together?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 21, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm obsessing a bit tonight...
> I need to get out, but all my friends are busy.
> I thought Tyler and I were going to pick up Pokemon together?



Do you like taking walks? That could get you out for a bit. If I was desperate enough to get out of the house I might even do it now when it's so dark and cold outside...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to sell car wash tickets so I asked my dad to sell them for me since my parents are going grocery shopping and I refuse to talk to strangers, but he just said he'll buy one since he thinks the car needs to be washed (it's not even that dirty) and now I _have _to go to the car wash. I really don't want to go and I even told him I'd rather clean the entire apartment then to go to the car wash.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 21, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> While _my _Thanksgiving "break" doesn't start till Thursday.



For some reason, my school is one of the few (or perhaps the only) in the area to do a week-long break. I think we start the year earlier to compensate for it, but I'm not sure.

I'm guessing you got the typical two-day thing, right? Honestly if it meant school would start more than a handful of days after my birthday, I might prefer that. This year I got four days. Yay. (At least it's in the summer at all and not in the middle of the school year itself.)


----------



## Resi (Nov 22, 2014)

I woke up later than my alarm, and now I'm going to be in a bad mood for most of the day. :/


----------



## Cudon (Nov 22, 2014)

I kinda wanna try dnd but am too afraid to


----------



## Animail Crossin (Nov 22, 2014)

Have to wait until Christmas for my friends to give me AC:GC and a Gamecube


----------



## ceo (Nov 22, 2014)

Been plot resetting for over an hour, the house has been in potentially good spots a lot of times but been one square off!! ugh :C


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

ceo said:


> Been plot resetting for over an hour, the house has been in potentially good spots a lot of times but been one square off!! ugh :C



Plot-resetting for about an hour isn't that bad.


----------



## starlark (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm trying to sing some LND songs and while I know it isn't necessary, I have next to no vibrato.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 22, 2014)

My neck, spine and left arm are killing me.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so angry and so dissapointed in the police force in my city.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 22, 2014)

This show following people at the 2 extremes on the weight spectrum.
Like, I can't stop watching. I didn't work out enough today, lol...
I know which side I'd be on, even with all the weightloss.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This show following people at the 2 extremes on the weight spectrum.
> Like, I can't stop watching. I didn't work out enough today, lol...
> I know which side I'd be on, even with all the weightloss.



It doesn't matter about size! Be happy with you! Nobody is better being you then yourself! Who cares if you didn't work out enough? Life is to short to worry!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 23, 2014)

I feel like such a ****ty selfish person :L


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 23, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> This show following people at the 2 extremes on the weight spectrum.
> Like, I can't stop watching. I didn't work out enough today, lol...
> I know which side I'd be on, even with all the weightloss.


----------



## cl0udys0ul (Nov 23, 2014)

having no motivation or idea what i want to do with myself in life..that and my weightttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 23, 2014)

When people scam you is what's bothering me 
You think you can trust a person ... luckily they're the only ****ty person I've met on here.
Still ... pissed


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> When people scam you is what's bothering me
> You think you can trust a person ... luckily they're the only ****ty person I've met on here.
> Still ... pissed



That happened to me the other day....


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> That happened to me the other day....



Mine was dealing with real world money... and to someone who had a lot of good ratings. Blegh!


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a case of the Sunday blues again.


----------



## Punchy-kun (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My neck, spine and left arm are killing me.



This is bothering me. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have a case of the Sunday blues again.




same here, kinda and dad is coming home tomorrow night. hardy har har


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have a case of the Sunday blues again.



Me too, I'm also supposed to be somewhere right now for some stupid school thing, but I really don't want to go. Also, my right eye has been red for the past 2 days and I've been oversleeping this weekend.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry for everyone with the Sunday sadness.  I did some homework and feel a bit better, but not much.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 23, 2014)

i always thought Chrissy played bubblegum kk but she doesnt?? Her eyes get a pink tint to them when surprised and that confuses me too. Bothering


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

Skyrim glitches I can't get the freak ebony claw hurr hurr


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Changing my username has it's pros,then it's cons... Half of the members here don't recognize me...xD


----------



## Brackets (Nov 23, 2014)

It's so sad about that 12 year old boy who was shot by police in Cleveland. This is why policemen shouldn't be allowed guns.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Annachie said:


> It's so sad about that 12 year old boy who was shot by police in Cleveland. This is why policemen shouldn't be allowed guns.



That wouldn't be goo thougn.How would they solve problems,for example,a school shooting,an armed person shooting civilians,etc.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 23, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> That wouldn't be goo thougn.How would they solve problems,for example,a school shooting,an armed person shooting civilians,etc.



well if the gun laws were good like in britain they wouldn't have those problems. our police don't have guns and they're fine


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Annachie said:


> It's so sad about that 12 year old boy who was shot by police in Cleveland. This is why policemen shouldn't be allowed guns.



Wow, I hadn't heard about that.  May he rest in peace. 

And yeah, police brutality has gotten crazy over here.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 23, 2014)

thanksgiving break is so boring i can't wait for it to end


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm stuck in math and all of my friends are just as confused as I am. This class is kicking my *** again.

And I feel dumb because one of the hardest things for me right now is long division and I'm pretty sure that's something I should already have down by now.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 23, 2014)

My throat is so dry/sore/whatever is wrong with it, I feel like I need to drink something but nothing is helping. My ice-cold drink helps for approximately half of one sweet relieving second before I'm back to feeling crappy again.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 23, 2014)

CR33P said:


> thanksgiving break is so boring i can't wait for it to end



you're already on break????? i want to trade you 

mine starts on wednesday groans...... ..


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> My throat is so dry/sore/whatever is wrong with it, I feel like I need to drink something but nothing is helping. My ice-cold drink helps for approximately half of one sweet relieving second before I'm back to feeling crappy again.


Have you tried popsicles? That probably seems obvious but they always help me the most. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm stuck in math and all of my friends are just as confused as I am. This class is kicking my *** again.
> 
> And I feel dumb because one of the hardest things for me right now is long division and I'm pretty sure that's something I should already have down by now.



I know how you feel...Math,my academic enemy.*shivers*


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Have you tried popsicles? That probably seems obvious but they always help me the most.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.



I didn't think to try that, thanks! Unfortunately we don't have any... I would go get some but I can't drive just yet. And, my mom only just came back from the store, so I can't ask her to pick some up... Agh.

As soon as I can, I'm getting me a huge box of popsicles.

What math class are you taking, by the way? Math always stumps me too. I do well in it but it's always been a struggle, to say the least.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I didn't think to try that, thanks! Unfortunately we don't have any... I would go get some but I can't drive just yet. And, my mom only just came back from the store, so I can't ask her to pick some up... Agh.
> 
> As soon as I can, I'm getting me a huge box of popsicles.
> 
> What math class are you taking, by the way? Math always stumps me too. I do well in it but it's always been a struggle, to say the least.


I hope they work for you! I'd suggest Otter Pops if you can find them, idk why but those help me the most haha.

I'm in trig/precalculus. The stuff we're doing now is actually kind of easy, or at least it should be, it's just that I've missed a lot of class so I have some gaps in my knowledge.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 23, 2014)

Annachie said:


> It's so sad about that 12 year old boy who was shot by police in Cleveland. This is why policemen shouldn't be allowed guns.



i know i'll probably get bashed for saying this.. but the police officer had no choice. he had no way of knowing that his gun was fake, and the boy wasn't all that smart raising his toy after the police officer told him to freeze. and if police officers didn't have guns how would they enforce the law?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I hope they work for you! I'd suggest Otter Pops if you can find them, idk why but those help me the most haha.
> 
> I'm in trig/precalculus. The stuff we're doing now is actually kind of easy, or at least it should be, it's just that I've missed a lot of class so I have some gaps in my knowledge.



Ahh I haven't had those in years! Will do.

I understand the feeling of knowledge gaps all too well. Not to mention how often I forget the most basic formulas and methods. I can't remember a thing of geometry class, except for some tidbits like the sum of angles or something, it's like I wasn't even there the whole year.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 23, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i know i'll probably get bashed for saying this.. but the police officer had no choice. he had no way of knowing that his gun was fake, and the boy wasn't all that smart raising his toy after the police officer told him to freeze. and if police officers didn't have guns how would they enforce the law?



Shooting is the only answer apparently.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 23, 2014)

My friend - actually I met her here on TBT - she gave birth to a premature boy and he was in critical condition. He died at 12 days old due to an infection. She only got to hold him for the first time at 7 days old he was so sick. My friend is so devastated. It was her and her husband's first child. All the little things she knit for him.... the things people bought for her son.... he barely got a chance at life. I am reading in my child psych textbook about the cognitive stages of development, and although I don't want kids myself, and am not big on kids, it REALLY makes me sad as I study for my final exam because I am learning about all the stages her son WOULD have gone through from infancy, childhood and adolescence, and the life he was robbed from.... Its just super depressing. I can't imagine the pain my friend is going through.


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 23, 2014)

A lot...sports teams failing on me..and issues with females. Just losing my confidence and insecure =p


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I lost something


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

Trying to sleep but I keep hearing noises. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> My friend - actually I met her here on TBT - she gave birth to a premature boy and he was in critical condition. He died at 12 days old due to an infection. She only got to hold him for the first time at 7 days old he was so sick. My friend is so devastated. It was her and her husband's first child. All the little things she knit for him.... the things people bought for her son.... he barely got a chance at life. I am reading in my child psych textbook about the cognitive stages of development, and although I don't want kids myself, and am not big on kids, it REALLY makes me sad as I study for my final exam because I am learning about all the stages her son WOULD have gone through from infancy, childhood and adolescence, and the life he was robbed from.... Its just super depressing. I can't imagine the pain my friend is going through.



I'm so sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## Kirby of the Stars (Nov 24, 2014)

Goddamn *poorly drawn*, deviant art-esque, feet/tickle porn. I don't care if anyone is a furry, or what there fetishes are, or if they are trying to make it as an artist... But please stop using Microsoft Paint and a mouse to draw... well, a mouse. Particularly a mouse with gigantic feet being tickled by another poorly drawn character or machine. I have nothing against anyone's preferences. Just please stop making artistic eyesores. x.x I can't use google image without laughing at how bad these things are.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 24, 2014)

Kirby of the Stars said:


> Goddamn *poorly drawn*, deviant art-esque, feet/tickle porn. I don't care if anyone is a furry, or what there fetishes are, or if they are trying to make it as an artist... But please stop using Microsoft Paint and a mouse to draw... well, a mouse. Particularly a mouse with gigantic feet being tickled by another poorly drawn character or machine. I have nothing against anyone's preferences. Just please stop making artistic eyesores. x.x I can't use google image without laughing at how bad these things are.



dont flame mspaint art ok??


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

my ****ing skin, i hate it. ughhh what is causing this ****ty skin to be itchy!?1 allergies?! wtf am i allergic to???


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 24, 2014)

I spent the last few hours writing stuff on a few pieces of paper and now I'm ready to go to bed, and I just realized I have to do the dishes. It's 1:42 and I promised my mom I would do it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm super nauseated and kind of don't want to go to school today.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2014)

I wanna watch that film again but considering it's over 3 ? hours.. some other day xD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My friend - actually I met her here on TBT - she gave birth to a premature boy and he was in critical condition. He died at 12 days old due to an infection. She only got to hold him for the first time at 7 days old he was so sick. My friend is so devastated. It was her and her husband's first child. All the little things she knit for him.... the things people bought for her son.... he barely got a chance at life. I am reading in my child psych textbook about the cognitive stages of development, and although I don't want kids myself, and am not big on kids, it REALLY makes me sad as I study for my final exam because I am learning about all the stages her son WOULD have gone through from infancy, childhood and adolescence, and the life he was robbed from.... Its just super depressing. I can't imagine the pain my friend is going through.



That's terrible. I wish your friends the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I'm super nauseated and kind of don't want to go to school today.



I hope you feel bettr soon!


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My friend - actually I met her here on TBT - she gave birth to a premature boy and he was in critical condition. He died at 12 days old due to an infection. She only got to hold him for the first time at 7 days old he was so sick. My friend is so devastated. It was her and her husband's first child. All the little things she knit for him.... the things people bought for her son.... he barely got a chance at life. I am reading in my child psych textbook about the cognitive stages of development, and although I don't want kids myself, and am not big on kids, it REALLY makes me sad as I study for my final exam because I am learning about all the stages her son WOULD have gone through from infancy, childhood and adolescence, and the life he was robbed from.... Its just super depressing. I can't imagine the pain my friend is going through.



God damnit, things like this just make we want to yell and keep yelling, then I wanna eat an apple afterwards, but that's besides the point.

This is just horrible, tell your friend it'll be ok, it will always hopefully in the end be better. Just. So. God. Damn. Horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hdtraves said:


> ..and issues with females


I hear ya'. I hear ya' good.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2014)

nose is stuffy af


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> nose is stuffy af



I feel ya.. My nose was so stuffy/runny last week when I was sick.D:


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> I feel ya.. My nose was so stuffy/runny last week when I was sick.D:



Yeah, the last time I was sick my nose was runny, and the time before that, and the time before that...
Huh, weird. xD
Might wanna rephrase that a bit.


----------



## starlark (Nov 24, 2014)

Kirby of the Stars said:


> Goddamn *poorly drawn*, *deviant art-esque*



Bud, that's just one side of deviantART. I try to stay away from it as much as possible but I keep coming back to the ridiculous fangirl side with their Mary Sues


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> hope you feel bettr soon!



Thanks! I actually do feel a lot better, which is good.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 24, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i know i'll probably get bashed for saying this.. but the police officer had no choice. he had no way of knowing that his gun was fake, and the boy wasn't all that smart raising his toy after the police officer told him to freeze. and if police officers didn't have guns how would they enforce the law?



In the UK our police aren't allowed guns and they enforce the law just fine, and mistakes like this don't happen. We did have a police man kill a man a few years ago by pushing him over though. But everyone having guns just makes everything more dangerous


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2014)

I had four yellow candies and I accidentally gifted the only one that had the date that would put my candies in order and I will never forgive myself.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

Annachie said:


> In the UK our police aren't allowed guns and they enforce the law just fine, and mistakes like this don't happen. We did have a police man kill a man a few years ago by pushing him over though. But everyone having guns just makes everything more dangerous



The police force are allowed guns...
Do you not remember the London riots that happened a few years ago which we started over a police man shooting an innocent black boy?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 24, 2014)

Pretty sure these awful allergies are actually just a cold...

Throat miraculously stopped hurting but I'm snotty and disgusting and I stupidly didn't get much sleep last night.

And tomorrow at 1pm I have to take a compass test for college! Of all the times to schedule an important test, I think I chose one of the worst.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 24, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Pretty sure these awful allergies are actually just a cold...
> 
> Throat miraculously stopped hurting but I'm snotty and disgusting and I stupidly didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> And tomorrow at 1pm I have to take a compass test for college! Of all the times to schedule an important test, I think I chose one of the worst.



Good luck with your compass test!
It's not anything to worry about at all. 
You'll do great! <3


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure at this point I was just replaced by a best friend and I'm really only there for when there's nobody else for them to talk to. Fun.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 24, 2014)

i keep having dreams where everyone hates me and won't talk to me including my girlfriend and it's beginning to bother me


----------



## Brackets (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> The police force are allowed guns...
> Do you not remember the London riots that happened a few years ago which we started over a police man shooting an innocent black boy?



They're almost never armed. That was a special circumstance


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Good luck with your compass test!
> It's not anything to worry about at all.
> You'll do great! <3



Thank you bunches!! I looked up some sample questions, it doesn't look too hard.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)

This is my most important year of school and I'm screwing it up so badly that I'm probably gonna have to rethink my future if I can't get it together before the semester ends.


----------



## Radda (Nov 24, 2014)

Mad because someone called me a female dog and ''reported'' me during a pvp match in which she was 10+ levels higher and used a skill to drain her HP To add to MP.And she lost 2/4ths of her hp because of that and decided to come after me when I didn't do anything to her except run.Its her fault she did that.Not mine.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> This is my most important year of school and I'm screwing it up so badly that I'm probably gonna have to rethink my future if I can't get it together before the semester ends.



D: I wish the best for you.


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

Spoiler: cursing and diabetes



N O I
[7:36:15 PM] radical prince:  COULD NT
[7:36:17 PM] radical prince: DGO
[7:36:20 PM] radical prince: FUACKING
[7:36:21 PM] radical prince: SHOPPING
[7:36:22 PM] radical prince: BECAUSE
[7:36:25 PM] radical prince: I WAS HIGH
[7:36:29 PM] radical prince: I WS 537
[7:36:30 PM] radical prince: AND
[7:36:37 PM] radical prince: MY MOM ADE ME COME HOME
[7:36:48 PM] radical prince: I WAS GOING TO GET BAKING SUPPLIES SO I COULD B ALL HOLLY JOLLY
[7:36:49 PM] radical prince: BUT
[7:36:50 PM] radical prince: ****I GN
[7:36:51 PM] radical prince: NO
[7:36:54 PM] radical prince: IM FINE NOW
[7:36:59 PM] radical prince: AND I COULDVE GONE
[7:37:03 PM] radical prince: BC I FELT FINE
[7:37:07 PM] radical prince: BT AIDHFJKASJFGASDK;FAKSF **** IT ALL


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

The fact all my friends are like pro artists and I can't draw a stick figure for s*** ;-;


----------



## tobi! (Nov 24, 2014)

This has been happening a lot recently.
I'm not against debating. I think it's good for people to challenge each other. However, it's people that don't understand that you are not always right. When you are eighteen or sixteen, you think you know everything. You think you know how to solve all the problems in the galaxy. When you grow up...when you become mature...you start to realize you don't know anything. Simply stating "You're wrong, I'm right" isn't winning an argument or one-upping someone. *Talking louder than me or interrupting me doesn't make you right.* You're not supposed to win in a debate, I believe. I believe you are to voice your opinion and see if you can change some minds or see if your mind can get changed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another thing that makes me upset is seeing these tumblr people try to make me feel bad by saying "check your privilege." or when they get mad if I refer to them as "she" instead of "they". I feel everyone on that site tries to be a unique, special snowflake and it's very annoying. 
They also try to make white, straight men/women feel guilty or responsible for all the world's problem. It's often times that the oppressed become the oppressors.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 24, 2014)

Norski said:


> This has been happening a lot recently.
> I'm not against debating. I think it's good for people to challenge each other. However, it's people that don't understand that you are not always right. When you are eighteen or sixteen, you think you know everything. You think you know how to solve all the problems in the galaxy. When you grow up...when you become mature...you start to realize you don't know anything. Simply stating "You're wrong, I'm right" isn't winning an argument or one-upping someone. *Talking louder than me or interrupting me doesn't make you right.* You're not supposed to win in a debate, I believe. I believe you are to voice your opinion and see if you can change some minds or see if your mind can get changed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


The whole pronoun thing is so silly. The way tumblr people react when their pronouns are mistaken is just idiotic I mean oh nooo he instead of she? The amazing difference of one ****ing  letter! Let me ignore all else you said and just call you a swine because I have my priorities wrong c: Like I get it words can hurt but I feel like I could mass murder them with just a few words. 
People on tumblr straight out hate straight people and it's just weird. I get it white straight people call you names on the street but hating every single one and not letting them sit with you isn't gonna help.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 24, 2014)

Norski said:


> This has been happening a lot recently.
> I'm not against debating. I think it's good for people to challenge each other. However, it's people that don't understand that you are not always right. When you are eighteen or sixteen, you think you know everything. You think you know how to solve all the problems in the galaxy. When you grow up...when you become mature...you start to realize you don't know anything. Simply stating "You're wrong, I'm right" isn't winning an argument or one-upping someone. *Talking louder than me or interrupting me doesn't make you right.* You're not supposed to win in a debate, I believe. I believe you are to voice your opinion and see if you can change some minds or see if your mind can get changed.



Or insults. People seem to think, particularly on the internet, that insulting someone or being snarky and pretentious towards them will somehow make them superior, or something. It only ever leads to trouble. If someone comes into a debate and starts sneering at you condescendingly and throwing insults at you (especially those passive aggressive ones), does it honestly encourage you to believe the other person is right, or does it make you even more stubborn with your own points and more reluctant to admit any wrongs?

It always bugs me when people want to "debate" something, but they only ever start fights and pick at each other, getting nowhere in the end. I agree with you that debates should be to voice opinions and see new perspectives.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't feel like going to school tomorrow. Lol how classic. Seriously, though, all of my other district friends have this whole week off but I still have to go tomorrow. At least It's only tomorrow until I get off..


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Or insults. People seem to think, particularly on the internet, that insulting someone or being snarky and pretentious towards them will somehow make them superior, or something. It only ever leads to trouble. If someone comes into a debate and starts sneering at you condescendingly and throwing insults at you (especially those passive aggressive ones), does it honestly encourage you to believe the other person is right, or does it make you even more stubborn with your own points and more reluctant to admit any wrongs?
> 
> It always bugs me when people want to "debate" something, but they only ever start fights and pick at each other, getting nowhere in the end. I agree with you that debates should be to voice opinions and see new perspectives.



Yes and another awful matter is when someone writes "don't respond to me". Really? You're in a debate! Are you not expecting challenging opinions or are you afraid your perfect bubble is going to pop?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> The whole pronoun thing is so silly. The way tumblr people react when their pronouns are mistaken is just idiotic I mean oh nooo he instead of she? The amazing difference of one ****ing  letter! Let me ignore all else you said and just call you a swine because I have my priorities wrong c: Like I get it words can hurt but I feel like I could mass murder them with just a few words.
> People on tumblr straight out hate straight people and it's just weird. I get it white straight people call you names on the street but hating every single one and not letting them sit with you isn't gonna help.



You can be racist against Asians or Black people but White people _deserve _to be harassed? 
Also, "white privilege" irritates me as well. Just because a white person is successful doesn't mean they were privileged...
Also, "NAZI" can still be an offensive word so stop using it to compare people/races/etc.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 25, 2014)

So foggy and frosty outside :<

Also my Dad has to collect my mother's ashes today, sounds absolutely fun! /Sarcasm, it's going to suck so hard for him.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 25, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The whole pronoun thing is so silly. The way tumblr people react when their pronouns are mistaken is just idiotic I mean oh nooo he instead of she? The amazing difference of one ****ing  letter! Let me ignore all else you said and just call you a swine because I have my priorities wrong c: Like I get it words can hurt but I feel like I could mass murder them with just a few words.
> People on tumblr straight out hate straight people and it's just weird. I get it white straight people call you names on the street but hating every single one and not letting them sit with you isn't gonna help.



Ugh it's ridiculous how offended people get. And I've seen people on this site and on tumblr saying that society shouldn't even use gendered pronouns anymore, they should all be 'they'. Umm, no. I prefer to be called a 'she' thank you very much. Gender and sex is a big part of society, whether you like it or not. If you'd rather not be referred to by a gender, fine I'll respect that, but don't make everyone else conform to what you want. 
I hate the term white privilege too


----------



## Cudon (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah its not like every male who succeeds in life got it thanks to daddys connections or their skin color. Yet thats what its all reduced to in tumblrs eyes. 

Also alot of the #whiteprivilege on tumblr is full of really dumb **** like " white people have the privilege of having an easy to pronounce name like Annabelle" Yeah because the parents have nooo say in picking the name & Nordic countries dont exist


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 25, 2014)

I trimmed my own hair the night before last and totally f'ed it up. :\ 

I cried for an hour at least. :\ I know it's dumb.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

ye black gangbangers shoot each other because #whiteprivilege

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> In the UK our police aren't allowed guns and they enforce the law just fine, and mistakes like this don't happen. We did have a police man kill a man a few years ago by pushing him over though. But everyone having guns just makes everything more dangerous



more dangerous for the bad guys yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol, yes this offensive thing is ridiculous. Oh lookie *insert offensive character* REMOVE IT!111


----------



## starlark (Nov 25, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Or insults. People seem to think, particularly on the internet, that insulting someone or being snarky and pretentious towards them will somehow make them superior, or something. It only ever leads to trouble. If someone comes into a debate and starts sneering at you condescendingly and throwing insults at you (especially those passive aggressive ones), does it honestly encourage you to believe the other person is right, or does it make you even more stubborn with your own points and more reluctant to admit any wrongs?
> 
> It always bugs me when people want to "debate" something, but they only ever start fights and pick at each other, getting nowhere in the end. I agree with you that debates should be to voice opinions and see new perspectives.



Exactly! But in my opinion, at least, some of the mods appreciate that kind of humour. It's not very funny tbh but it's passed off as humour because if someone takes offence to it it's like "sorry for triggering you lol" and THAT's _so_ irritating.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 25, 2014)

I hate my physics group for this lab lol.


----------



## f11 (Nov 25, 2014)

America's law system is bothering me


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been staying up too late, so I went to bed a little earlier last night, like 10 or 11. Ended up reading until 2am, but hey, I was still going to get 7 or 8 hours of sleep. And I did. Now I feel like I've slept too much.

I cannot win.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so worried about my grades.


----------



## Mints (Nov 25, 2014)

school; and it's such a bother too! there are too many homework assignments, projects, and judge mental people. plus I take Spanish class so I had to memorize everything and pretty much present every day  but I guess it's worth it


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got back from a 3 day trip to visit my sister and when I got back it was super late so I thought nothing of it. You know I wake up and go down for breakfast.... My dad ate all the breakfast cereal except for icky coco krispys and Honey bunches of oats. Both of those make me sick and have been sitting in the cupboards for months. And eggs just don't sound good. THANKS DAD FOR EATING ALL THE GOOD FOOD AND LEAVING ME WITH STALE STUFF, MEANS A LOT THAT YOU DIDN'T GET ANYTHING ELSE FOR ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

No one notices what I do until when I don't do it.

Feeling unappreciated basically...


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 25, 2014)

My back is absolutely killing me, after an intense nine hour work shift involving mainly heavy lifting.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

FN1 has been ignoring me.

At school recently he's been just not talking to me.

And he hasn't answered my PMs at all.

This might be just a FWP, but I'm really worried.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> FN1 has been ignoring me.
> 
> At school recently he's been just not talking to me.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that kinda bugs me. When I send a PM or VM, I expect a reply from the user. As for the school thing, it reminded me of a girl three years ago.

I wanted to keep in contact with this one girl since I left high school, but she doesn't want to reply to my texts. It's not that she's too busy, but it's because she doesn't want to text me. She's purposely ignoring me because she said that "I was texting her too much". I mean really?! I text another person 10 times as much and likes to get texts from me. I send like 5 texts a week to the aforementioned girl, and she still thinks I'm texting her too much. I thought it could be that she doesn't have unlimited texting, but no. She's paranoid about me being in love with her. I'm not in love with her.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, that kinda bugs me. When I send a PM or VM, I expect a reply from the user. As for the school thing, it reminded me of a girl three years ago.
> 
> I wanted to keep in contact with this one girl since I left high school, but she doesn't want to reply to my texts. It's not that she's too busy, but it's because she doesn't want to text me. She's purposely ignoring me because she said that "I was texting her too much". I mean really?! I text another person 10 times as much and likes to get texts from me. I send like 5 texts a week to the aforementioned girl, and she still thinks I'm texting her too much. I thought it could be that she doesn't have unlimited texting, but no. She's paranoid about me being in love with her. I'm not in love with her.



Well, he responded, luckily. So he's not ignoring me, that's a good thing.

But I know what you're talking about. One of my friends didn't talk to me the entire second half of 6th grade, almost as if he was too cool for me. Luckily, he accepted an invite for a sleepover around the end of last year. So we're all good now


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 25, 2014)

For my progress report, it says I have 6 F's and 1 A, we got a paper so we can choose which classes we want/can be in next year and I literally have no idea what to choose, I've been having stomach aches all day, and I have rehearsals tomorrow and I don't want to go since we have no school Thursday. Why would I want to stay after school when we have no school the next day.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Accidently slammed my head against my mom's car door today.No bump on the car,but there's a bump on my face...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 25, 2014)

We're going out for Thanksgiving, and as much fun as it sounds, a part of me is afraid of leaving the house because of all the panic attacks I've been having lately. :U


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Jarrad is the top poster. He dethroned me >:I


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

My mom slammed my fingers into a car door, apologized, then did it again five minutes later.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Norski said:


> My mom slammed my fingers into a car door, apologized, then did it again five minutes later.



I'm sorry,I laughed at thiss while eating a cookie and nearly choked. I mea... hope your fingers heal quickly,and that someone will lend you a HAND while they're hurt.Ah...Bad puns...I mean,hope you feel better soon!^-^


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm sorry,I laughed at thiss while eating a cookie and nearly choked. I mea... hope your fingers heal quickly,and that someone will lend you a HAND while they're hurt.Ah...Bad puns...I mean,hope you feel better soon!^-^



I GOTTA HAND IT TO YOU FOR MAKING ME FEEL WORSE. LATER I SLAMMED ME LEFT LEG AND ARM IN THE CAR DOOR AGAIN BUT DON'T WORRY, I'M ALL RIGHT. WELL, MY FINGERS HURTS BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, I'M FINE. SORRY FOR YELLING, I CAN'T HANDLE THE SITUATION. HANDS DOWN, YOU ARE THE FUNNIEST GUY EVER AND NOT TO MENTION YOU'RE PRETTY HANDSOME TOO. I BET YOU'RE VERY HANDY AROUND THE HOUSE. I BET YOU GET ALL THE HAND JOBS DONE REALLY WELL. 



Spoiler



hands


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Norski said:


> I GOTTA HAND IT TO YOU FOR MAKING ME FEEL WORSE. LATER I SLAMMED ME LEFT LEG AND ARM IN THE CAR DOOR AGAIN BUT DON'T WORRY, I'M ALL RIGHT. WELL, MY FINGERS HURTS BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, I'M FINE. SORRY FOR YELLING, I CAN'T HANDLE THE SITUATION. HANDS DOWN, YOU ARE THE FUNNIEST GUY EVER AND NOT TO MENTION YOU'RE PRETTY HANDSOME TOO. I BET YOU'RE VERY HANDY AROUND THE HOUSE. I BET YOU GET ALL THE HAND JOBS DONE REALLY WELL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to be funny, I'm just really bored. I'm so sorry Norski, I didn't mean to hurt you.  If it makes you feel better I slammed my head on the car door today, now I have a huge red bump.

Edit : What are handjobs?.-.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, I'm just really bored. I'm so sorry Norski, I didn't mean to hurt you.  If it makes you feel better I slammed my head on the car door today, now I have a huge red bump.
> 
> Edit : What are handjobs?.-.



I cannot tell if you are being serious or not.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Norski said:


> I cannot tell if you are being serious or not.



I'm serious. I would've never said it if I knew it would hurt your feelings. I'm so sorry!D:


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm scared Ferguson protesting is going to spread into my neighborhood and my house will get burned down. There's already protesting in Dallas. They made the DPD Shut down part of I-35 earlier.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 26, 2014)

ughhh I have dissection this morning. sometimes I just don't feel like poking around in a dead person's chest cavity


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

Norski said:


> I GOTTA HAND IT TO YOU FOR MAKING ME FEEL WORSE. LATER I SLAMMED ME LEFT LEG AND ARM IN THE CAR DOOR AGAIN BUT DON'T WORRY, I'M ALL RIGHT. WELL, MY FINGERS HURTS BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, I'M FINE. SORRY FOR YELLING, I CAN'T HANDLE THE SITUATION. HANDS DOWN, YOU ARE THE FUNNIEST GUY EVER AND NOT TO MENTION YOU'RE PRETTY HANDSOME TOO. I BET YOU'RE VERY HANDY AROUND THE HOUSE. I BET YOU GET ALL THE HAND JOBS DONE REALLY WELL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe u shud stay away from cars


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

Having a too fast computer, I can't play neopets games haha.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 26, 2014)

The entire house stinks of cigarette smoke. I'm not allowed to say anything about it either, because my mother is afraid there'll be a fight and stuff. Never mind the fact that I've got **** lungs due to the asthma I had as a kid, and the cigarette smoke sets off symptoms that look like a dust allergy (even though I don't have that). I have to keep other people in mind while living in this house, I wish the same applied to them.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The entire house stinks of cigarette smoke. I'm not allowed to say anything about it either, because my mother is afraid there'll be a fight and stuff. Never mind the fact that I've got **** lungs due to the asthma I had as a kid, and the cigarette smoke sets off symptoms that look like a dust allergy (even though I don't have that). I have to keep other people in mind while living in this house, I wish the same applied to them.



That really sucks - who in your house smokes? I'd advise having a civil conversation about it, as second hand smoke IS a real, valid thing. And even worse if you have bad lungs. I make the smokers in my house go outside to smoke.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The entire house stinks of cigarette smoke. I'm not allowed to say anything about it either, because my mother is afraid there'll be a fight and stuff. Never mind the fact that I've got **** lungs due to the asthma I had as a kid, and the cigarette smoke sets off symptoms that look like a dust allergy (even though I don't have that). I have to keep other people in mind while living in this house, I wish the same applied to them.



u shud take a dump in a bag and leave it in their room

because thats wat second hand smoke is like

except smoke is more dangerous


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 26, 2014)

i woke up today and i thought it was thanksgiving and i was so excited and totally prepared for food and then i found out its wednesday and thanksgiving is tomorrow and now im just sad and hungry
sobs


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 26, 2014)

Annachie said:


> That really sucks - who in your house smokes? I'd advise having a civil conversation about it, as second hand smoke IS a real, valid thing. And even worse if you have bad lungs. I make the smokers in my house go outside to smoke.


My stepfather. All three others living here (my mom, stepsister and I) have asked him to stop several times, he's still smoking. My mom asked me to stop talking to him about it since it was stressing her out and she didn't want to hear about it anymore.

The most annoying times are when I try to stay away from the smell and the effects it has on me. I'll go into the room they're in to talk to them, smell it and go back into the room I was in before while still having the conversation. It annoys them that I do that, but at the same time they make no effort to understand what it does to me.

It's a situation in which everyone is being selfish, though I think trying to prevent myself from getting lung cancer is a pretty legitimate reason to be selfish.



KarlaKGB said:


> u shud take a dump in a bag and leave it in their room
> 
> because thats wat second hand smoke is like
> 
> except smoke is more dangerous


I've even gotten aggressive over it at times, so I honestly doubt something like that would help.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

Skyrim. Fine hubby I have to dump you. bye m80


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Skyrim. Fine hubby I have to dump you. bye m80



do u even engrish


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> do u even engrish



i learn english from a book. no.

well had to leave whatever dude i was married to in the game because he kept attacking people he shouldn't lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 26, 2014)

I burned my finger with hot glue and it still hurts.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> My stepfather. All three others living here (my mom, stepsister and I) have asked him to stop several times, he's still smoking. My mom asked me to stop talking to him about it since it was stressing her out and she didn't want to hear about it anymore.
> 
> The most annoying times are when I try to stay away from the smell and the effects it has on me. I'll go into the room they're in to talk to them, smell it and go back into the room I was in before while still having the conversation. It annoys them that I do that, but at the same time they make no effort to understand what it does to me.
> 
> It's a situation in which everyone is being selfish, though I think trying to prevent myself from getting lung cancer is a pretty legitimate reason to be selfish.





Spoiler: yo step dad b like


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2014)

Still got a cold


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

Noiru said:


> i learn english from a book. no.
> 
> well had to leave whatever dude i was married to in the game because he kept attacking people he shouldn't lol



i downloaded a mod so i cud marry selena


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

cool story bruuuww.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> My stepfather. All three others living here (my mom, stepsister and I) have asked him to stop several times, he's still smoking. My mom asked me to stop talking to him about it since it was stressing her out and she didn't want to hear about it anymore.
> 
> The most annoying times are when I try to stay away from the smell and the effects it has on me. I'll go into the room they're in to talk to them, smell it and go back into the room I was in before while still having the conversation. It annoys them that I do that, but at the same time they make no effort to understand what it does to me.
> 
> It's a situation in which everyone is being selfish, though I think trying to prevent myself from getting lung cancer is a pretty legitimate reason to be selfish.



Wow.. I know you've probably already tried this, but you really need to try explaining how bad smoking is for you. Don't try make it seem like he's doing something wrong exactly (a lot of smokers get very defensive about it) but he needs to know it could be affecting you too. Fair enough, if he wants to smoke, its his body and no one can stop him. But it's not fair on people around him getting the second-hand smoke. Smoking causes far more problems than lung cancer, it also affects your heart and blood vessels and other things too. If he was a decent person he'd suffer the minor inconvenience of going outside to smoke.


----------



## starlark (Nov 26, 2014)

I got a racist comment at school.
I know most people are like "wtf dude get over it" but I am just so sensitive and we were in Science. I was so close to grabbing a bottle of acid and just trying to burn my eyes, the reason for the comment, but a teacher overheard.
I don't cope well with this sort of thing. Fortunately I was taken to the office before anything else happened.
But the PSM (Pupil / Student Mentor) told me the person who said this comment was upset too, as he gets bullied himself over his hair colour. I'm really concerned for him because I know it happens, I've heard it happen, but I'm still conflicted about what he said.
No apologies have been exchanged since it was only a few hour ago but I'm still very upset and I don't know what to do.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

starlark said:


> I got a racist comment at school.
> I know most people are like "wtf dude get over it" but I am just so sensitive and we were in Science. I was so close to grabbing a bottle of acid and just trying to burn my eyes, the reason for the comment, but a teacher overheard.
> I don't cope well with this sort of thing. Fortunately I was taken to the office before anything else happened.
> But the PSM (Pupil / Student Mentor) told me the person who said this comment was upset too, as he gets bullied himself over his hair colour. I'm really concerned for him because I know it happens, I've heard it happen, but I'm still conflicted about what he said.
> No apologies have been exchanged since it was only a few hour ago but I'm still very upset and I don't know what to do.



wat do u gain out of being upset by that comment?


----------



## starlark (Nov 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat do u gain out of being upset by that comment?



What do you want me to answer with?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

starlark said:


> What do you want me to answer with?



preferably the truth, unless u like lying to urself


----------



## starlark (Nov 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> preferably the truth, unless u like lying to urself



Nothing. I don't take pride in the satisfaction of knowing I've caused someone to get into trouble.
But I can't control my emotions because as you're probably thinking, I was most probably triggered.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 26, 2014)

starlark said:


> Nothing. I don't take pride in the satisfaction of knowing I've caused someone to get into trouble.
> But I can't control my emotions because as you're probably thinking, I was most probably triggered.



u dont need to control ur emotions in order to be rational. and there is no rational reason for u to be that upset about a comment some punk made. tell me, how do u want the situation to be resolved? do u think thats the last time anybody is ever going to make a dumb remark about u?


----------



## starlark (Nov 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u dont need to control ur emotions in order to be rational. and there is no rational reason for u to be that upset about a comment some punk made. tell me, how do u want the situation to be resolved? do u think thats the last time anybody is ever going to make a dumb remark about u?



I'm not going to make excuses, and tbh I am pretty stupid when it comes to this sort of thing, but it was just a spur-of-the-moment decision and I was stupid for thinking it through.
You gotta understand though, some people can just instantly snap at one thing because something bad happened in the past, so not everyone can hear stuff like that with your mindset.
But thanks for making me think. You're actually really nice, I just didn't see it before~


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 26, 2014)

I wanna quit my current job:/


----------



## Cudon (Nov 26, 2014)

I miss the seasons and weather from BW2 :L


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 26, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Wow.. I know you've probably already tried this, but you really need to try explaining how bad smoking is for you. Don't try make it seem like he's doing something wrong exactly (a lot of smokers get very defensive about it) but he needs to know it could be affecting you too. Fair enough, if he wants to smoke, its his body and no one can stop him. But it's not fair on people around him getting the second-hand smoke. Smoking causes far more problems than lung cancer, it also affects your heart and blood vessels and other things too. If he was a decent person he'd suffer the minor inconvenience of going outside to smoke.


He's missing a leg which was often given to me as a reason for him not going outside. Apart from him sometimes having pains in his stump due to chafing in the prosthetic, he walks just fine. If people expect him to smoke outside in their homes, or they have a dedicated room, he'll go there instead. I've tried talking to them about it several times, to no avail. And like I said, my mom asked me to stop talking about it altogether because it stressed her out. She felt like she was put in between me and my stepfather, but I think she's just taking it too personally.

I feel like I should accept that he's not going to go outside, but in return I want them to not complain when I try to stay outside of smoke's reach. They think it's overreacting, but I think that if I can't breathe at times it's a fairly serious situation.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 26, 2014)

Moms at the hospital


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm hungry.
I miss you, but I don't think you feel the same.
Bob refuses to ping so he can move to my other town
I've been cycling everyday for 3 days. I am not joking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NikkiNikki said:


> Moms at the hospital



Hope everything is okay o:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

My mom doesn't want me to get Pokemon Bank and I can't transfer all my legends(I have one of every legend released so far) and a box and 5 shiny Pokemon over to AS


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My mom doesn't want me to get Pokemon Bank and I can't transfer all my legends(I have one of every legend released so far) and a box and 5 shiny Pokemon over to AS



Can't you buy a Nintendo Gift Card at Gamestop with your money? 
If you expect your mom to pay for Pokemon Bank for you, then I'd side with her...It's only $5


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

Norski said:


> Can't you buy a Nintendo Gift Card at Gamestop with your money?
> If you expect your mom to pay for Pokemon Bank for you, then I'd side with her...It's only $5



No I would pay for it, and I never knew there were gift cards


----------



## Aradai (Nov 26, 2014)

my ear hurts.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 26, 2014)

I should really do my homework ;v; BUT I KEEP PROCRASTINATING


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel really sick ugh.


----------



## a potato (Nov 26, 2014)

I want another copy of ACNL but my mom won't let me get one ;-;


----------



## Saylor (Nov 26, 2014)

My eyelid is swollen again and this time it actually hurts and I look stupid. I don't know how this keeps happening.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I feel really sick ugh.


 I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My eyelid is swollen again and this time it actually hurts and I look stupid. I don't know how this keeps happening.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks. I hope you do too.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 26, 2014)

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock, tick tock . . .

Why is time passing so slowly.
I just wanna' eat at Thanksgiving dinner already groan


----------



## Aradai (Nov 26, 2014)

Jesus christ my right ear produces a sharp pain owwwww


----------



## Fossildude747 (Nov 26, 2014)

The excitement for thanksgiving tommorow and I can't sleep because of it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 26, 2014)

My mom wants to take me out to dinner since there's nothing to eat at home and she's pissed at my dad so she doesn't want to wait for him. I like eating out, but I'd rather if we just bring home the food from the restaurant because I prefer the peace and quiet.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 27, 2014)

My personal crisis..... 



Spoiler



My motivation as been lacking. I am feeling depressed and getting the psychiatric help I need, but these medication adjustments take time. I am running out of time. Finals are fast approaching, and I have put together a study plan to get me through the rest of the semester. I recently tried to read a textbook chapter and had a panic attack 4 pages in because of intrusive, disturbing, suicidal thoughts. I don't have a will to act on them, but they just appear out of nowhere and I panic because I have attempted before and I fear if they get intense enough I will try again. I have been using coping strategies like making tea, meditating, prayer, taking baths, trying my best to remain calm but my anxiety is killing me. My psychiatrist says these intrusive thoughts are obsessive compulsive, although I am not diagnosed with OCD, I am Bipolar with Major GAD. I read the chapter at a later date with no issue, so some days are better than others. But I need to consistently perform at my best for my schedule/study plan to work. I worked so hard to get back into school and I have been skipping a lot of my classes these days to study independently from home because I feel its a better usage of my time. i just feel really guilty and ashamed.... and very self-critical


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

oath2order trying to steal my top poster spot.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday is tomorrow. This bothers me greatly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

I have to type a paper still.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 27, 2014)

Fossildude747 said:


> The excitement for thanksgiving tommorow and I can't sleep because of it



wheezes same


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been sleeping too much lately.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

My dad doesn't want to watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade, its tradition to watch....


----------



## Cudon (Nov 27, 2014)

An exam tomorrow that I'm stressing about :L I just wrote 10 pages of notes and I remember only a small percentage of it... I'm not even done with my notes yet T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2014)

jdshdfjjkfg fu re;birth 1


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

We have to have Thanksgiving at 1:00pm instead of 6:00pm cause my sister has work :L


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 27, 2014)

Google needs to fix its ****ing products.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been kicked out of my aunt's house and I don't really care because my family is all very rude, but their ignorance is bothering me.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 27, 2014)

i want to hurt someone right now

a certain someone
like
right now


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> i want to hurt someone right now
> 
> a certain someone
> like
> right now



same but sadly i am only an eel.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 27, 2014)

I hate my job. 

"You should hang some mistletoe over the bar, start a kissing booth"!

as I repeatedly smack my head against the desk


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 27, 2014)

Zane said:


> same but sadly i am only an eel.



what a cruel world :^(


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've been kicked out of my aunt's house and I don't really care because my family is all very rude, but their ignorance is bothering me.



 I'm sorry. Did you go anywhere, or are you just hanging around there?



RetroT said:


> i want to hurt someone right now
> 
> a certain someone
> like
> right now



I think I know who, and if it's who I'm thinking of, I feel you.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry. Did you go anywhere, or are you just hanging around there?


It's okay. I'm just chilling outside until everyone leaves and I'm gonna see if my mom will give me a ride home when she comes out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> i want to hurt someone right now
> 
> a certain someone
> like
> right now


Same.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sometimes I just feel completely unwelcome and shunned...ugh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Sometimes I just feel completely unwelcome and shunned...ugh.



You shouldn't ever feel like that


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Sometimes I just feel completely unwelcome and shunned...ugh.



Welcome yourself in anyways and don't give a **** what anybody else thinks.
Probably the best advice I can give, anyways
Because I normally don't do advice, I do services


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

I know what its liked to feel unappreciated... I'm feeling it now. At work, at school, my parents are just awful. No wonder I stay in my room all day...

I try to be like nature. When you walk into a forest, look at the trees, the river, the animals. The trees grow even without being praised, the river runs every when no one is looking. I try to be _independent_. It's something that I hold near and dear to me.

When I was younger, my parents didn't spend a lot of time with me. I became _independent_ at a young age. As I grew older, my parents read online and heard on FOX news/Dr. Phil that I was doing drugs and having sex because I am a teenager and that's what all teenagers do. From then on, my parents helicoptered me. It's frustrating because I'm used to being _independent_ and now that they're suddenly there I just feel angry.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> I know what its liked to feel unappreciated... I'm feeling it now. At work, at school, my parents are just awful. No wonder I stay in my room all day...
> 
> I try to be like nature. When you walk into a forest, look at the trees, the river, the animals. The trees grow even without being praised, the river runs every when no one is looking. I try to be _independent_. It's something that I hold near and dear to me.
> 
> When I was younger, my parents didn't spend a lot of time with me. I became _independent_ at a young age. As I grew older, my parents read online and heard on FOX news/Dr. Phil that I was doing drugs and having sex because I am a teenager and that's what all teenagers do. From then on, my parents helicoptered me. It's frustrating because I'm used to being _independent_ and now that they're suddenly there I just feel angry.



I'm the same way. I don't roll with a group, probably because I hate most people my age, but mostly because I feel more comfortable with my self and just a few faithful friends. One motto I go by is that it's better to have a minority of faithful followers than a wealth of backstabbers. If you feel you don't belong anywhere, your instincts are probably kicking in to say that you don't belong with them.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

My toe hurts because it is not normal ;_;

stupid genetics i didn't want this mutation passed down gah


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 28, 2014)

Someone stole the cab I called for tonight and it was brutally cold out and I had to call another one. Jerk. The cab driver even asks your name and the guy lied and said it was my boyfriend's name (who called the cab). How rude. I saw the guy on the bus to the event too.... I gave him directions to the place we went to and THAT's how he returns the favour? By stealing my cab? Some people..... Whatever happened to reciprocal kindness?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Someone stole the cab I called for tonight and it was brutally cold out and I had to call another one. Jerk. The cab driver even asks your name and the guy lied and said it was my boyfriend's name (who called the cab). How rude. I saw the guy on the bus to the event too.... I gave him directions to the place we went to and THAT's how he returns the favour? By stealing my cab? Some people..... Whatever happened to reciprocal kindness?



you should kick him next time you see him lol
no don't do that
i mean... unless you want to

-

I wanna' find more good foods to eat but there is none


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 28, 2014)

i wanna play AS now
but it's 5.36 in the morning, and Amazon won't deliver it until this afternoon mostly likely.

also can I go home yet i don't like hospitals


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> you should kick him next time you see him lol
> no don't do that
> i mean... unless you want to
> 
> ...



Haha.... thanks. 

I am in the same predicament. I live common-law with my boyfriend, and we can never figure out what to have for dinner.....


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 28, 2014)

Sooooo many people have made "Ask Me" threads that have been really successful, so I made a Q&A/Advice Column that hasn't really taken off.....  to jump on this bandwagon and to cure my of my boredom and to help others. 

If you want to visit it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?243724-The-KiloPatches-Advice-Column-and-Q-amp-A-Thread! I would appreciate it  

It bothers me that my thread bothers people (that "Christ, not another one of these") and it bothers me that no one is asking me questions or looking to me for advice.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 28, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Sooooo many people have made "Ask Me" threads that have been really successful, so I made a Q&A/Advice Column that hasn't really taken off.....  to jump on this bandwagon and to cure my of my boredom and to help others.
> 
> If you want to visit it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?243724-The-KiloPatches-Advice-Column-and-Q-amp-A-Thread! I would appreciate it
> 
> It bothers me that my thread bothers people (that "Christ, not another one of these") and it bothers me that no one is asking me questions or looking to me for advice.



I'm sorry to hear that. I was going to ask a question but I was too lazy since I mostly lurk in the forums now.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 28, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I was going to ask a question but I was too lazy since I mostly lurk in the forums now.



Well, thank you for visiting and posting  I responded to your question  I appreciate it


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 28, 2014)

My cousin who's a bit crazy just came by asking for money and I was home alone. I gave him some change and he said he'll come back later. I hope my siblings come home soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Well it's not that those Ask me are incredibly serious, either.

Well Windows 8.1 for now. Stop forcing crap Windows.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 28, 2014)

ppl with no firearms experience who make assumptions about what is and isnt acceptable in a gunfight, based on wat they watch on tv


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Neptunia Re;Birth 1.

f u hell's mane you do drop stop showing ????? on it :U


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ppl with no firearms experience who make assumptions about what is and isnt acceptable in a gunfight, based on wat they watch on tv


It's easier to judge that which you know nothing about.

I'm going to stay out of the whole Ferguson thread (I assume that's what you're talking about) because it's just a situation waiting to explode. People all think they're right based on whatever information they think is most important, or just make baseless assumptions. I don't know enough about it to form a concrete opinion, so I'm not getting involved.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's easier to judge that which you know nothing about.
> 
> I'm going to stay out of the whole Ferguson thread (I assume that's what you're talking about) because it's just a situation waiting to explode. People all think they're right based on whatever information they think is most important, or just make baseless assumptions. I don't know enough about it to form a concrete opinion, so I'm not getting involved.



   I completely agree. Debating stuff like the Ferguson incident and opinions on abortion, and pretty much opinions about serious real-world things are going to eventually explode, not to mention that they're generally unacceptable to talk about.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 28, 2014)

Somebody is gonna get mad because I made a fan fiction about Kaiaa and Gallows.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

^lol sounds awesome.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

I offer to draw for people and they either ignore me completely or say they will check it out and get back to me and then they pretend like I never posted.... it it really rude in my books, I offer what you want but then you just ignore me, how do you think it feels, not nice  I get I am no Michel Angelo but the least you could say is, No thank you, or, I am not looking for your art style sorry.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 28, 2014)

no
you stay away from my bed
can u not see there is a drip in my foot
i don't need this annoying kid running up 2 my bed, i already had a kid jump up on my bed before and try ripping it out. this is my bed, this is yours
now shoo before i freak


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

Every debate thread has the same people who think they know everything and shout at everyone to check their privilege.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 28, 2014)

A few people on this site.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Skyrim, f u vampire castle ruins thing i can't get to the marker damn it.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha


----------



## Hyasynth (Nov 28, 2014)

The only thing harder to find in this area than gold ribbon is black ribbon.

Why won't they open some kind of artsy crafty store in Northern Manhattan?


----------



## puppy (Nov 28, 2014)

ferguson

and all my things are getting messed up
i dropped my ipod on cement and cracked the screen for the first time ever.
my little cousin lost my 3DS stylus and scratched up the D-pad
my other little cousin took more of the glass off my ipod
my wallet is missing w/ my first paycheck
ugh


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> no
> you stay away from my bed
> can u not see there is a drip in my foot
> i don't need this annoying kid running up 2 my bed, i already had a kid jump up on my bed before and try ripping it out. this is my bed, this is yours
> now shoo before i freak



huh what


----------



## f11 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I completely agree. Debating stuff like the Ferguson incident and opinions on abortion, and pretty much opinions about serious real-world things are going to eventually explode, not to mention that they're generally unacceptable to talk about.


why are they "generally unacceptable" to talk about?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

My ankle hurts CRAZY BAD ;_;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

Many people around me, on TBT and IRL


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Crys said:


> why are they "generally unacceptable" to talk about?



pff i don't know
Society has deemed them unacceptable to talk about them probably because of all the conflict and disagreement.
To quote Charlie Brown,
"The three things to never talk about are religion, politics, and the great pumpkin."



also i just made a cadberry sandwich :3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

my face is starting to break out again >:0


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> my face is starting to break out again >:0



I bet your still beautiful so a few pimples or something doesn't matter


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I bet your still beautiful so a few pimples or something doesn't matter



(/~\)shhhh
it's actually just a few pimples, but they itch, so that's what really bugging me about this.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> (/~\)shhhh
> it's actually just a few pimples, but they itch, so that's what really bugging me about this.



Awwww honey, your just as pretty, it don't matter. Try to ignore the itch or put some lotion/wash your face with some soap and it may go away


----------



## Hyasynth (Nov 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> wash your face with some soap


NO NO NO NO NO
Do not use soap on your face! The pH of soap is way too high for the face!

Get a good pH balanced facial cleanser, especially if you have acne. 
This site is a good guide to help choose your facial products.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> NO NO NO NO NO
> Do not use soap on your face! The pH of soap is way too high for the face!
> 
> Get a good pH balanced facial cleanser, especially if you have acne.
> This site is a good guide to help choose your facial products.


I was gonna say a face wash but couldn't think of the name. Though soap usual works for me


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> NO NO NO NO NO
> Do not use soap on your face! The pH of soap is way too high for the face!
> 
> Get a good pH balanced facial cleanser, especially if you have acne.
> This site is a good guide to help choose your facial products.


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

FINALLY GETS ENOUGH SHARES

NO SPACE FOR CPU CANDIDATES

HAVE TO WAIT FOR NG+

FMLFML


----------



## Hyasynth (Nov 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I was gonna say a face wash but couldn't think of the name. Though soap usual works for me


Meanwhile I break out at the mere thought of mineral oil. ;_;
It's great if you have good skin that can take anything! Especially if you aren't acne-prone.

My acne used to be terrible until I went to a competent dermatologist. Now it's all but gone, but I still need to use products for sensitive skin. Worse yet, I have the annoying combo skin that gets ultra dry in winter while still needing oil blotting sheets. I've all but driven myself mad trying to find a good moisturizer, because nothing at the drugstore works.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Meanwhile I break out at the mere thought of mineral oil. ;_;
> It's great if you have good skin that can take anything! Especially if you aren't acne-prone.
> 
> My acne used to be terrible until I went to a competent dermatologist. Now it's all but gone, but I still need to use products for sensitive skin. Worse yet, I have the annoying combo skin that gets ultra dry in winter while still needing oil blotting sheets. I've all but driven myself mad trying to find a good moisturizer, because nothing at the drugstore works.



I have a few blemishes but I don't care. Sometimes I use Stridex but I personally but usually I use water and soap. I have ok skin too


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

@Apple2012


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Dad calling, being a ****in' douche. Thanks just because I had a great week he had to ruin it all.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 28, 2014)

This guy on the floor of my apartment building called the elevator just as I was locking the door to my apartment and didn't hold the elevator door open for me - he just selfishly took it without asking if I wanted to come down with him. Meanwhile I have held the elevator door for SO MANY people. So I took the stairs, which isn't so bad, because that's what I do anyway, but just the rudeness of his actions, to not even ask if I wanted to take the elevator down with him to save me the trouble if he called the elevator anyway..... I dunno.... some people.... it just BOTHERS me that he didn't hold the elevator door for me. I would have taken it down with him if he has just had the courtesy to ask or hold it for me.....


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 28, 2014)

I had such a good holiday, and now three days to myself to just lay around and do nothing.

But god am I bored.

It's one of those days where nothing captures my interest. I hate not being able to focus on anything. This happens a lot.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I had such a good holiday, and now three days to myself to just lay around and do nothing.
> 
> But god am I bored.
> 
> It's one of those days where nothing captures my interest. I hate not being able to focus on anything. This happens a lot.


I feel you. I was about to go hang out at a store and tidy things up just cause I have nothing better to do, but then I figured it'd probably be really crowded today, so now I don't know what to do.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

I hate planning to go, well, anywhere.. especially if It's a long time away, the wait will kill me.

I asked my girlfriend if she'd like to go to the Aquarium with me next Saturday [ The 6th. ], since she couldn't go any other day, but for some reason I'm being really impatient. It might be the fact that she's always so busy and might have to cancel and I'm just.. not. I wish I could be as busy and rich as her, maybe I wouldn't be so clingy and annoying.


----------



## Radda (Nov 28, 2014)

How anal people are.

Seriously,people over react.


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2014)

I should have bought that ugly Marth amiibo when I had the chance.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm having fun on vacation with my boyfriend.
But I'm paranoid about gaining weight and every time I eat, I imagine how much I must've gained since I left home.
His aunt had a scale in the room we're sharing and he took it/hid it when he saw it because he knows how much I rely on it.
I wish he hadn't.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm having fun on vacation with my boyfriend.
> But I'm paranoid about gaining weight and every time I eat, I imagine how much I must've gained since I left home.
> His aunt had a scale in the room we're sharing and he took it/hid it when he saw it because he knows how much I rely on it.
> I wish he hadn't.



Please don't worry about your weight, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 28, 2014)

Feel like I paid too much TBT for something but whatever I'll get over it x3


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

I was at the dentist. The woman was working on my teeth and there was a TV behind her. A reporter mentioned Lindsey Lotion. She turned her head. In the process, the metal hook smashed into my cheek. Ow.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Still at hamsters..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm having fun on vacation with my boyfriend.
> But I'm paranoid about gaining weight and every time I eat, I imagine how much I must've gained since I left home.
> His aunt had a scale in the room we're sharing and he took it/hid it when he saw it because he knows how much I rely on it.
> I wish he hadn't.



Please enjoy yourself! You deserve a nice, worry-free vacation.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm having fun on vacation with my boyfriend.
> But I'm paranoid about gaining weight and every time I eat, I imagine how much I must've gained since I left home.
> His aunt had a scale in the room we're sharing and he took it/hid it when he saw it because he knows how much I rely on it.
> I wish he hadn't.



It honestly doesn't matter how much weight you gain. You can still live even if you gain a couple pounds, as Meghan Trainor said, "I'm all about that bass." Be proud, and don't be so paranoid!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

Norski said:


> I was at the dentist. The woman was working on my teeth and there was a TV behind her. A reporter mentioned Lindsey Lotion. She turned her head. In the process, the metal hook smashed into my cheek. Ow.


At first I thought by Lindsey Lotion you meant Lindsay Lohan haha. But that sounds like it'd really hurt, I'm so sorry it happened.


----------



## a potato (Nov 28, 2014)

life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 28, 2014)

This dang exam is looming over my head and it's on Monday. 

Who schedules a final the day right after we get back from Thanksgiving??!!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

my friend is unhappy and i really want to help them.

i just don't wanna see them so sad.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

a potato said:


> life



I know that feel all too well...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> my friend is unhappy and i really want to help them.
> 
> i just don't wanna see them so sad.



Only thing that'll help them is a good distraction imo.

Think about what your friend likes to do and try to do that with them. ^^"

Like watch a favorite movie or play a favorite game together?

I'm sure that'll cheer them up.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

i feel tired but i dont want to go to bed at the same time because i should be getting a villager soon


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm so down. 

I feel really unwanted all of a sudden.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm annoying and stupid. I think.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I'm annoying and stupid. I think.



Nope~ Your nice and smart from what i have seen :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2014)

Go and get hit by a truck or be nice goddamnit. I'm soon 23 you no longer have to care.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

My car got broken into. Again.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2014)

all i wanna do is talk to the ppl i like who are my friends and just talk forever 24/7 and never stop i dont even care what we talk about, but i can't and then i think of other things and then i get sad and it is just so annoying


----------



## Resi (Nov 29, 2014)

I might be getting sick and school continues in 2 days.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 29, 2014)

Found things on his phone; he doesn't understand how they're there.
Argued, cried all night, not sure what to believe.
He's never lied to me before and he swore on us that he didn't.
Don't know what to believe.
I hate myself.
Shouldn't have looked.
I hurt his feelings with the things I yelled.
Slept on sofa until he heard me throwing up.

I don't want to go to the beach anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found things on his phone; he doesn't understand how they're there.
Argued, cried all night, not sure what to believe.
He's never lied to me before and he swore on us that he didn't.
Don't know what to believe.
I hate myself.
Shouldn't have looked.
I hurt his feelings with the things I yelled.
Slept on sofa until he heard me throwing up.

I don't want to go to the beach anymore.


----------



## Radda (Nov 29, 2014)

My earphone head broke off while I was in a hurry god damn it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

Page 100 of my thread,20k views, big thing for me! But.... it is only bumps on this page and most views are just guests


----------



## starlark (Nov 29, 2014)

Everyone's complaining how it's freaking annoying I like France because apparently, if you're Asian, you're expected to not be interested in any other country because you are inferior. :/


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Everyone's complaining how it's freaking annoying I like France because apparently, if you're Asian, you're expected to not be interested in any other country because you are inferior. :/



That happened to me when I talked about Norway. I'm Asian as well and a lot of people are asking why I'm not moving back to Taiwan.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

I miss you. So much.
And I'm procrastinating now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Everyone's complaining how it's freaking annoying I like France because apparently, if you're Asian, you're expected to not be interested in any other country because you are inferior. :/



Wow, uhm. That's ****ing stupid. People do that to me, too, and It's honestly really irritating.


----------



## starlark (Nov 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Wow, uhm. That's ****ing stupid. People do that to me, too, and It's honestly really irritating.



It's really weird. It's not racism, like at all, but it's obligatory for others to do that to you when you become interested in a country that isn't yours.
just why


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2014)

I need Silver Axes and a **** ton of hybrids, but I'm broke since I restarted and wasted my tbt on useless things.


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

It's so cold my windows are iced over and I can't stay in my room long enough to do anything. winter sucks so much and it's not even close to being over. :I


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

I am not offended butt....







Im curious who wrote this xD


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I am not offended butt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday , .. wasn't sure how to tell you about it...


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> I saw that yesterday , .. wasn't sure how to tell you about it...



Is okay dear, Im not too offended. Im more curious. It is okay having an opinon and Im not supposed to please that person. I just like to know who this is. Dosent need to be scared to tell me this infront of my face.


----------



## MadokaPie (Nov 29, 2014)

Well.. What's bothering me at this second is I can't figure out how to put a spoiler so I can write what's bothering me -_-


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

MadokaPie said:


> Well.. What's bothering me at this second is I can't figure out how to put a spoiler so I can write what's bothering me -_-



yah do the ol' 

[ spoiler = (insert title) ] [ / spoiler ]

minus the spaces 



Spoiler



srhgdrh


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 29, 2014)

nvm it all went derp :I


----------



## MadokaPie (Nov 29, 2014)

Norski said:


> yah do the ol'
> 
> [ spoiler = (insert title) ] [ / spoiler ]
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I fail at this]


----------



## starlark (Nov 29, 2014)

"hey mang, so about the art trade

art trade

*trade*"

"nope sorry i don't want to do it anymore i set up a thread specifically for art trades and said i'd get to yours
i completely moved on bud sorry"


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

MadokaPie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I fail at this]



OH YOUA HRIOHJIR DID IT
YOU DEEEEEEET IT
YEA


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a lot of stuff to do in acnl and I'm trying to sell Poppy but no one is buying her. I'm trying to be patient, but there are so many other things I need to do, also I'm broke so...


----------



## MayorMoosey (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate that I know I have an artistic ability, but being a perfectionist. . it stops me from exploring and improving my works because I'm afraid that it'll change so much and I won't be able to keep the style the same. I hate that going to College is such a task and it's a lame excuse for people thinking that 18 - 20 year olds should start doing **** on their own. . even though the majority of college students are smart and stick with their parents until theyre done. I hate rich people, and not because of their money. . but because rich people get into school no problem and go to their jobs with half the competency. I hate how over-emotional I am and how it makes my relationship with my boyfriend harder because I never know what he thinks so I always say 'sorry' and ask what's wrong when theres nothing obviously wrong. I hate waking up in the middle of the night crying because of anxiety of having grown old enough that I have to start thinking about my life and how careless I was with just ignoring my parents throughout my highschool years. . I have no relationship with my parents whatsoever even though we're a few feet away from each other. And it doesn't seem easy to mend because they think it's funny to verbally abuse me and constantly pick and tease me about every little thing I do that should be supported instead. I hate that video where feminists make little girls cuss, because if they didn't have to make statements through little girls cussing. . everyone would already understand what they're fighting for but people are stupid. I could keep going, but I don't wanna cry.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

When people need picture proof for a dreamie...??????????????????
what if its an outdated signature like i have


----------



## stargurg (Nov 29, 2014)

welp, so my girlfriend came over yesterday and i noticed that she was on edge so i jokingly said, "are you breaking up with me?" and she looked so shocked and slowly nodded her head and ran out of my place. i was so upset and shocked and i tried calling her, but she wouldn't pick up. so eventually i had to pick up food for my siblings and as i walk out my place she's there and she runs up to me and starts apologizing like crazy and we spent the day together. ;-; but i feel so uncomfortable when i'm near her now and i'm debating whether or not to break up with her so yay. :c


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

i wanna get on acnl but what am i gonna do on there
oh wait i can beetle hunt yayayyaya


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

momo.mofo said:


> welp, so my girlfriend came over yesterday and i noticed that she was on edge so i jokingly said, "are you breaking up with me?" and she looked so shocked and slowly nodded her head and ran out of my place. i was so upset and shocked and i tried calling her, but she wouldn't pick up. so eventually i had to pick up food for my siblings and as i walk out my place she's there and she runs up to me and starts apologizing like crazy and we spent the day together. ;-; but i feel so uncomfortable when i'm near her now and i'm debating whether or not to break up with her so yay. :c



Gee, that seems really fishy...


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

momo.mofo said:


> welp, so my girlfriend came over yesterday and i noticed that she was on edge so i jokingly said, "are you breaking up with me?" and she looked so shocked and slowly nodded her head and ran out of my place. i was so upset and shocked and i tried calling her, but she wouldn't pick up. so eventually i had to pick up food for my siblings and as i walk out my place she's there and she runs up to me and starts apologizing like crazy and we spent the day together. ;-; but i feel so uncomfortable when i'm near her now and i'm debating whether or not to break up with her so yay. :c



I hope this isnt a daily thing, she is supposed to be making you happy than upset. If you do feel unhappy with her, then it is not worth it. But if you feel she is worth it and it is someone you really want to spend time with rest of your life. Then go ahead. But she must feel the same way for you. I hope she dosen't start fishing... Fishing = Like trying to scare you to leave you, making you worry or anything to make you more attacthed by her...Always ending up being over attatched and it will be almost impossible to leave that person. Which is really unhealthy. I know and Ive been there. Never again. But I wishing you all luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## stargurg (Nov 29, 2014)

Norski said:


> Gee, that seems really fishy...



it does, but i thought things were going so well. guess not. ;-;



Reenhard said:


> I hope this isnt a daily thing, she is supposed to be making you happy than upset. If you do feel unhappy with her, then it is not worth it. But if you feel she is worth it and it is someone you really want to spend time with rest of your life. Then go ahead. But she must feel the same way for you. I hope she dosen't start fishing... Fishing = Like trying to scare you to leave you, making you worry or anything to make you more attacthed by her...Always ending up being over attatched and it will be almost impossible to leave that person. Which is really unhealthy. I know and Ive been there. Never again. But I wishing you all luck and I hope you feel better soon.



welp, i honestly hope she doesn't have a mindset like that, but thank you for the advice. c: i'll probably break up with her, this whole situation just seems really weird and uncomfortable for me. ;-;


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

momo.mofo said:


> it does, but i thought things were going so well. guess not. ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> welp, i honestly hope she doesn't have a mindset like that, but thank you for the advice. c: i'll probably break up with her, this whole situation just seems really weird and uncomfortable for me. ;-;



Whatever happens afterwards, was meant that way. Im sure you will find some beloved girl who will scratch your scalp on fridays afternoons after work <3


----------



## nard (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoiler: stuf



Time.


Time is.


Like, I want Christmas already. ;0;


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 29, 2014)

No one is selling a modern wood set... arggg I want one so badly.  Eventually I'll get it I suppose.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

Panic attacks :')


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2014)

Certain people on this forum are bothering me.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a SS drawing project due on Monday and idk what to put on it at all ughhhh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Panic attacks :')



Oh no.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Certain people on this forum are bothering me.



basically


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

Someone's grandma walked up to my black friend and started apologizing for the whole "slave" thing. It was the cutest/weirdest/best thing ever.


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Certain people on this forum are bothering me.



Same, I'm thinking of taking a hiatus soon because of this but I still wanna try to enjoy the fair because I'm fake lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nobody understands...


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: stuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just want this semester to be over. And exams to be done.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marmoset said:


> No one is selling a modern wood set... arggg I want one so badly.  Eventually I'll get it I suppose.



I can help you out for free! PM me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Panic attacks :')



I hear ya..... *hugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am LITERALLY 5,000 words away from my NaNoWriMo win. Its an hour and 40 minutes from midnight. If I buckle down, I can word vomit 5000 words and win this thing TONIGHT but I can't.... stop.... procrastinating..... and TBT is so distracting..... And its no one's fault but my own. Usually I can stay focused..... but bleh..... I have written just over 4,000 words already and I just want this novel to be DONE! I WANT THAT WIN! And I don't want to wait till tomorrow to finish. Tomorrow I have to work on a project for school.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am LITERALLY 5,000 words away from my NaNoWriMo win. Its an hour and 40 minutes from midnight. If I buckle down, I can word vomit 5000 words and win this thing TONIGHT but I can't.... stop.... procrastinating..... and TBT is so distracting..... And its no one's fault but my own. Usually I can stay focused..... but bleh..... I have written just over 4,000 words already and I just want this novel to be DONE! I WANT THAT WIN! And I don't want to wait till tomorrow to finish. Tomorrow I have to work on a project for school.



I believe in you!!! Good luck.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

Plot resetting is always fun... ;3;


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I believe in you!!! Good luck.



THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!  (For being so supportive) *hugs*


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nobody understands...


Hey, I hope everything's okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I am LITERALLY 5,000 words away from my NaNoWriMo win. Its an hour and 40 minutes from midnight. If I buckle down, I can word vomit 5000 words and win this thing TONIGHT but I can't.... stop.... procrastinating..... and TBT is so distracting..... And its no one's fault but my own. Usually I can stay focused..... but bleh..... I have written just over 4,000 words already and I just want this novel to be DONE! I WANT THAT WIN! And I don't want to wait till tomorrow to finish. Tomorrow I have to work on a project for school.


Good luck!!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am LITERALLY 5,000 words away from my NaNoWriMo win. Its an hour and 40 minutes from midnight. If I buckle down, I can word vomit 5000 words and win this thing TONIGHT but I can't.... stop.... procrastinating..... and TBT is so distracting..... And its no one's fault but my own. Usually I can stay focused..... but bleh..... I have written just over 4,000 words already and I just want this novel to be DONE! I WANT THAT WIN! And I don't want to wait till tomorrow to finish. Tomorrow I have to work on a project for school.



THROW THAT COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW AND USE ROCK AND FEATHERS TO FINISH LIKE IN THE OLDEN DAYS


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

The fact that my Smash Wii U disc got statched up by idiot brothers.
_IF ONLY MY BROTHERS DIDN'T DROP THE WII U LAST TUESDAY...CHRIST_


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 30, 2014)

Norski said:


> THROW THAT COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW AND USE ROCK AND FEATHERS TO FINISH LIKE IN THE OLDEN DAYS



Are you mental?! I use a tablet, actually.... XD Besides you have to copy + paste to validate your word count to win.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Hey, I hope everything's okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you, Saylor.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Norski said:


> THROW THAT COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW AND USE ROCK AND FEATHERS TO FINISH LIKE IN THE OLDEN DAYS



Great idea, @Snoop


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2014)

When I try to access one of my email accounts, it says the password is incorrect even though I'm 100% sure it's correct. This is irritating, I hate going through the process of changing my password because I hate having to get used to a new one.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

staying up this late was the worst decision I ever made


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 30, 2014)

just spent the past 56 minutes drawing and I go to post it only to have my drawing system DELETE all my work except for a circle

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't get ANYTHING RIGHT ANYMORE AND IT IS PUSHING ME INTO A REALLY BAD MOOD


----------



## Elise (Nov 30, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> just spent the past 56 minutes drawing and I go to post it only to have my drawing system DELETE all my work except for a circle
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't get ANYTHING RIGHT ANYMORE AND IT IS PUSHING ME INTO A REALLY BAD MOOD



I can't get anything right either. You're not alone!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 30, 2014)

Elise said:


> I can't get anything right either. You're not alone!



I redid it now, took a while though XD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

Forgot I had to memorize a monologue for my English class tomorrow. 

On the bright side, I've about half of it memorized now. Hopefully everything works out!


----------



## Leela (Nov 30, 2014)

I have ten exams this week ;_;


----------



## Improv (Nov 30, 2014)

i have a presentation on a book this friday and i'm on chapter two of the book i feel like i'm going to be sick


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2014)

Leela said:


> I have ten exams this week ;_;



Omg good luck!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't figure out today's mirror image thing. I know perfectly well the name but it of course escapes me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I can't figure out today's mirror image thing. I know perfectly well the name but it of course escapes me.



I can't figure it out either, don't even know what it is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

I really want tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

Me too but firetruck i'm so bad with names it's fun


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

I stayed up until three in the morning last night drawing. Now I'm scared that I'm gonna wake up at 1 AM monday like I did today and miss my test. ;-;


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

How there is no snow yet where I live.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

Monday.Ew.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Monday.Ew.



Amen, dude I agree I don't want time to go forward now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

I got up and ate a good breakfast... Why am I so shaky and nauseated? That's annoying...


----------



## tobi! (Nov 30, 2014)

Arrrgggh I hate Monday...especially after a break!


----------



## Hipster (Nov 30, 2014)

I WANT SUSHI


----------



## a potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Like everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

Freaking family drama


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 30, 2014)

I want to make a hot cup of chocolate

Can't decide whether to use Nutella OR Galaxy granules...

why is life full of decisions so complicated?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Rant about school stuff...



Procrastination is my biggest ***** right now. I'm failing 6 classes, and I already know which work to do if I want to catch up but I really don't feel like doing anything. I have to decide on which classes/electives to take next year and there is nothing fun to sign up for except being a Library assistant but you have to go through a whole long process if you want to be Library assistant. I don't want to sign up for band because I feel like everyone hates me there and there's a few people there that always make me in a bad mood and I don't want to deal with them. I can actually make a page long list of why I don't want to be in band anymore (even though I enjoy playing a music instrument). I don't want any teacher assistant classes because those are non-credit classes and I need as much credits as possible so I can get out of this **** hole. I hate how my school has no interesting classes. Also, I'm having trouble with Math and Chemistry but I'm scared to ask them for help because I know if I asked my Math teacher for help, the very first thing he would say is, "Maybe if you teens would stop using your cell phones and doing drugs and actually payed attention, you would pass this class.", or something like that. Just shut up, I asked for help not for your opinion on teens. And I'm scared to ask my Chemistry teacher for help because she has no inside voice, and she sucks at explaining things, which leaves me confused and I end up feeling stupid. This is why I rely on Google for any problems I'm having in school. The only class I'm actually passing is Agriculture, which is actually my least favorite class. Also, this week is our first Christmas performance which I'm not happy about because it means we have loads of other Christmas performances. I really hate public performances, especially when there are tourists watching.



My brain was all scattered while typing this, that's why it might seem disorganized.


----------



## Resi (Nov 30, 2014)

My sister wants a 3DS and Animal Crossing for Christmas, but little does she know that ???: 1. She doesn't use the DS she has now (her excuse is that there is no good games, when I s2g that we have plenty of good games for her) and 2. She can't read. How are you going to manage playing AC or any game ever I mean come on, 3. You're going to bother me to play AC and I haven't touched my game in like 2 months. Sorry, I'm not giving you my clothing child. 4. you can't use 3D get a freakin 2DS it's cheaper and I kinda wish I had gotten it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



sometimes I feel like my friend copies me but idk??? sometime I just feel like they do but ugh like its kinda annoying but we're really close and stuff. like when we talk online and stuff I feel like they just say something just to relate I dunno but it's just bothering me . ignore me I don't even know


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2014)

I can see my breath in here


----------



## Ami (Nov 30, 2014)

someone not replying


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 30, 2014)

School tomorrow...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 30, 2014)

I made my dad mad because he kept asking me to make crepes (I can only make them when my sister is here and she is at college and they make me sick). I snapped and said why don't you make them yourself, he then replied with why don't you drive your self to school (to young to drive). Why don't you buy your own food? He is acting like a child when they don't get what they want and it just makes me upset that he is now mad because I said no.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler: blargh



Insomnia is killing me. ;-; It's almost midnight here, I have school tomorrow and two tests on top of that. I think my anxiety disorder may be keeping me up because I didn't study whatsoever for those tests but IDK. Honestly I want to get off the computer but when I do I always end up doodling or reading or doing anything else to keep me awake even though I'm super tired. 
Also, my mom's stupid makeup guru videos are playing so loud that I can hear them from her room.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

iM THIRSTY


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler: It bothers me



I have some really naughty pet apples. They bite, think apples are better than humans, and even want take over my TBT account. How can apples even use the iPhone or iPad with no hands?





Spoiler: Good news



We're having a mediterranean weather blast from where I live (even when it normally gets really cold in December). The weather had predicted lows in the high 50's and highs in the low 70's. Oh, and a few rainy days. I wish we had that kind of weather all year round in Texas.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

My 1000 post on one of my first threads and about 2 pgs back is all bumps.... *cries in corner*

---------------EDIT------------------
Its 2am, gotta be up at 6:30ish and be awake for A LOT.... someone make me sleep, History Class isn't working


----------



## Ami (Dec 1, 2014)

School


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

I spilled my coffee all over my scarf lol 

Oh well at least I won't be tired in school

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler: It bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't handle how hilarious u r


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

>Nintendo character
>>From new game no one literally plays anymore
>>>Good job.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 1, 2014)

Having to go back home after a week of being with the man I love.
I gotta get used to sleeping alone and I have to brace myself for my mental stuff to flare up.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Dad. Just why can't you leave us alone.. Sure, have your laptop and phone back idgad


----------



## Resi (Dec 1, 2014)

School starts again today and I am not prepared


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

I only have a few hours to think of an idea for my art project and I've got nothing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

Only got 4 hours of sleep but I feel like I got none


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 1, 2014)

my best friend that i've known for 3 years is no longer friends with me because of his girlfriend. im broken, i didnt even do anything


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> my best friend that i've known for 3 years is no longer friends with me because of his girlfriend. im broken, i didnt even do anything



That means they weren't a good friend to begin with. It sucks, but it's going to save you a lot of trouble in the future. I've had something similar happen, except it was my cousin who decided to isolate us. I really hope your day gets better!


----------



## a potato (Dec 1, 2014)

I just want another town but there's no way of me getting it due to the current circumstances


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

I know what I want to do for the Interion design contest finally, but all my pockets/storage/house/museum rooms are full, and there's stuff all over the ground and it's gonna take sooo long just to clear a room to do it in do I hAVE THE METTLE


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler: rant



Bro, every time I see you post, it's just cheese with a side of W H I N E! If you looked up the dictionary term for "making a mountain out of a mole-hill", guess what? Your picture would be there because that's what you do! Anytime anyone disagrees with you, you cry "woe is me!" and act like the world is ending and then wonder why people are annoyed by you. Then you're all "I'm being BULLIED!" so people can pity you. Hon, if that's what you consider "bullying", then you're gonna have a rude awakening when you see how _real bullies_ act like.

So as to not get in trouble, who I'm talking about is entirely up to you.



Needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

someone tried to steal my bookbag today and I punched them in the face
something's telling me that I shouldn't have done that whoops


----------



## tobi! (Dec 1, 2014)

Aradai said:


> someone tried to steal my bookbag today and I punched them in the face
> something's telling me that I shouldn't have done that whoops



Good job. I hate thieves.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

I've a test coming up on covalent and ionic bonds and I'm not even sure I understand what the difference between the two is.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

When I was at school a teacher yelled at me for no reason. Like, no reason at all. I literally walked into the room, set my stuff down, then walked up to her to ask a question and she yells, "*Don't talk to me!!!!!*" like a ****ing psycho in front of the whole class. What an anal *****, maybe this is why I hate my teachers.

Oh, wait.

_It is._


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've a test coming up on covalent and ionic bonds and I'm not even sure I understand what the difference between the two is.



If you need help, I'm always available.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I've a test coming up on covalent and ionic bonds and I'm not even sure I understand what the difference between the two is.



ionic bonds r formed by electrostatic attraction between oppositely charged ions. because atoms like to have a full outer shell, one atom will donate an electron to another atom. this results in one atom having a negative charge (because they gained an electron) and the other has a positive charge (because they lost an electron), and thus they become attracted to each other. for example, salt NaCl, the Na atom donates an electron to the Cl. that way both atoms will have full outer shells

covalent bonding is when two atoms share electrons with each other so that they both have full outer shells. take chloride as an example, ie. Cl2 - a chlorine atom has 7 electrons in its outer shell. if a chlorine atom shares one of those electrons with another chlorine atom then they both have 8 electrons ie. a full outer shell. as a result of sharing electrons, they are now covalently bonded.

in reality all of the above is a load of nonsense and all compounds will exhibit both ionic and covalent bonding behaviour but unless ur doing university level chemistry, i wouldnt worry about that


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ionic bonds r formed by electrostatic attraction between oppositely charged ions. because atoms like to have a full outer shell, one atom will donate an electron to another atom. this results in one atom having a negative charge (because they gained an electron) and the other has a positive charge (because they lost an electron), and thus they become attracted to each other. for example, salt NaCl, the Na atom donates an electron to the Cl. that way both atoms will have full outer shells
> 
> covalent bonding is when two atoms share electrons with each other so that they both have full outer shells. take chloride as an example, ie. Cl2 - a chlorine atom has 7 electrons in its outer shell. if a chlorine atom shares one of those electrons with another chlorine atom then they both have 8 electrons ie. a full outer shell. as a result of sharing electrons, they are now covalently bonded.
> 
> in reality all of the above is a load of nonsense and all compounds will exhibit both ionic and covalent bonding behaviour but unless ur doing university level chemistry, i wouldnt worry about that


Oh my thank you, that's very helpful. I'm gonna write all this down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> If you need help, I'm always available.


I don't have my homework with me but when I look at it I'll probably be confused by some of it, so I may PM you later, if that's okay.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Oh my thank you, that's very helpful. I'm gonna write all this down.



r u familiar with lewis diagrams? aka the dot and cross electon system? thats the easiest way to represent covalent bonds


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u familiar with lewis diagrams? aka the dot and cross electon system? thats the easiest way to represent covalent bonds


Yeah, we did some of those in class so I'm kinda familiar with them, but my teacher didn't really explain how to make them so I may not understand them completely.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I don't have my homework with me but when I look at it I'll probably be confused by some of it, so I may PM you later, if that's okay.



Yeah, that's fine lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 1, 2014)

Some jerk on here spoiled Over The Garden Wall for me. Thanks a ton, man.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 1, 2014)

I'M SICK UGH

and my neighbor is about to get capped. idk what that sound is if it's your crap subs or what but I'm sick and agitated, I stg I will come over there in my pajamas covered in kleenex and kick whatever electronic is making that sound to death


----------



## lolipopfishsticks (Dec 1, 2014)

I hate the college I picked. I wasted good scholarship money and I regret it everyday. ._.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Some jerk on here spoiled Over The Garden Wall for me. Thanks a ton, man.



NnnnOOOoooooooo..........


waiting for it to be the 20th please and thank you


----------



## Wish (Dec 1, 2014)

I have 6 E's lol!!!!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

Feeling fat because 2 of my favourite pants broke this week...right on the croutch. :c


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Feeling fat because 2 of my favourite pants broke this week...right on the croutch. :c



Pants are unreliable now-a-days; it doesn't necessarily mean anything about your weight.

I bought a new pair of pants that were loose fitting a few days ago from Kohls. Today I went to zipper up and part of the zipper track broke off! There goes $40.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Pants are unreliable now-a-days; it doesn't necessarily mean anything about your weight.
> 
> I bought a new pair of pants that were loose fitting a few days ago from Kohls. Today I went to zipper up and part of the zipper track broke off! There goes $40.



Yeah, I do think I over use them as well. Because I dont find 5.6 and 153 lbs is that much of a wieght :c


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

when is christmas break
can someone make me a time travel machine


----------



## Hipster (Dec 1, 2014)

I owe 480$ to colleges because I didn't get fee -waivers since my dads income "exceeds the amount for getting free fee-waivers"
I'm actually sad because I doubt my dad will give me money and I have no support..
I don't even see my mom.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Yeah, I do think I over use them as well. Because I dont find 5.6 and 153 lbs is that much of a wieght :c



You are perfect, pants just don't know how to work. I can still fit in to some pants I wore in 6th grade but the shorts and 7th grade pants refuse to fit.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

i would like to gently put my hands around all of my teacher's necks, gently cooing to them as *i ****ING CHOKE THEM*

All that aside, I just wanna' sleep in. Being out of school for a week has taken a bad drive on me. I wish it was winter break.


----------



## Radda (Dec 1, 2014)

There was a security tag on my coat,and I was suppose to go to the clothing store to remove it,but then I did it with rubber bands,but I wasted a good hour,TONS of rubber bands,and I stabbed my hand.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 1, 2014)

Theres this stupid bully at my swim team and I dont know what to do  She is targeting me


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

peachesandicecream said:


> Theres this stupid bully at my swim team and I dont know what to do  She is targeting me



Hi Peaches. 

First off, I'm really sorry this is happening to you. First thing you need to do is tell someone. Do you have a teacher that you can trust? Do you trust your principle/dean? If not, do you have a family member or a friend that you trust? You definitely need to confide in someone so they know what's going on. This is the best thing you should do; I know that it might not seem 'cool' and you may think this will get them to make fun of you, but trust me this helps a LOT. No one can help you if you don't know what's going on.

The rest of this depends on the level of bullying (not saying that one level is not as bad as the other- ALL forms of bullying are bad). Are you being emotionally or physically harassed? Are they saying mean things, are they physically hurting you? 

Chances are, simply ignoring them won't stop it. Now, what I'm about to say is in NO WAY defending the bully. What they are doing is WRONG on ALL accounts. But chances are, there's a reason why the person is bullying you and taking their frustration out on you is giving them some kind of false sense of satisfaction. Many bullies are unguided, and feel like they can take their problems out on people, such as yourself. Chances are, no matter how much you ignore them they will keep coming back. You can ask them why but they probably will give you a stupid excuse which is not relevant to the real answer. 

Depending on your comfort level and the exact situation (I'm not sure if you feel comfortable telling us what is going on), there are a couple of things you can do. FIRST, though, confide in someone and see if these are viable options:

1. Notify authorities or higher ups and request action. If you're in high school or lower, principles and higher ups can offically warn them. If it continues, then additional action can be taken (suspension, etc). If you feel like this might trigger more attacks, you need to let the person you confide in know so that they can plan accordingly. Some schools will allow some sort of separation (official statement saying if she comes in # ft of you, she will be punished accordingly). 

2. Be nice to them. This can be risky depending on the situation, so please confide in someone and ask before doing this. Sometimes being nice to them throws bullies off, and eventually they'll just get bored because they don't get the type of satisfaction they need (they probably want to see you upset, so seeing you happy probably doesn't do much). But then again, this can also enrage some bullies, so please decide with someone you confide in how this might work.

3. Stand up and be brave. I'm not saying you should fight fire with fire, definitely not! Do NOT physically or emotionally attack them. Just say "that's pretty immature" or "whatever". This may deny them the satisfaction they are looking for. However, make sure to verify this depending on the situation. It honestly depends on how violent the bully is. 

4. Find a friend. Many bullies decrease confrontations when you're with friends. Teaming up against you is much different than teaming up against you and five other people. Surround yourself with positive people. This will in turn help YOU feel positive about yourself. This usually works very well. 


But first and foremost like I said, find someone to confide in.

Last thing. Do NOT listen to what the bully says. The bully is doing this because they have issues of their own that need to be addressed. There is NOTHING wrong with you, it is the bully that is in the wrong. You are an awesome person, and you need to remember that. Confiding in us shows how brave you are, and I'm sure you can get through this. You are not the lame person or the person that has issues, THEY are. If ANYONE says "wow you're lame for tattling" or some poop like that, you need to know that THEY are the lame ones for allowing someone to be ASSAULTED. They are the ones in the wrong. There is nothing lame about sticking up for yourself. The only people that are lame are those that allow such bad acts to occur. Anyone that doesn't support you doesn't deserve your time! 

Please feel free to PM me if you need help. There are many wonderful people in this community that will lend a listening ear if you need further help. Please keep us posted if you feel comfortable with doing so!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

i wanna punch stuff
it feels good to take it out on something


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 1, 2014)

my first contact to ever add me on skype just uncontacted me. 

thanks.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 1, 2014)

Sometimes I hate having a good day (usually a good day means I felt good today despite my anxiety) because I just know tomorrow probably won't be as nice, and for some reason in contrast that always makes it feel like a bad day.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Whenever I miss school because of anxiety related issues, I always feel like my parents make it worse by constantly talking how I'm going to fail and how much school I've missed.
I love my mom and dad, but no matter how much I try to tell them that it doesn't help when they tell this all the time and that I understand, they give me the "if you understood you'd be going to school now, why don't you turn this around?" response. My dad especially has been a huge support to me through my anxiety, but he just doesn't seem to understand that I already know the things he tells me and by nagging he just worsens everything. ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Whenever I miss school because of anxiety related issues, I always feel like my parents make it worse by constantly talking how I'm going to fail and how much school I've missed.
> I love my mom and dad, but no matter how much I try to tell them that it doesn't help when they tell this all the time and that I understand, they give me the "if you understood you'd be going to school now, why don't you turn this around?" response. My dad especially has been a huge support to me through my anxiety, but he just doesn't seem to understand that I already know the things he tells me and by nagging he just worsens everything. ;-;



Trust me, missing days isn't going to hurt unless you allow it to. I've missed 4 weeks of school in total. 2 of those weeks being in a row. At first it seemed overwhelming, but as long as you keep your head up high and try your best, you're going to be fine. Don't let what your parents say get to you. I'm not saying that you shouldn't listen to your parents ever, but do what you believe is right. I hope your anxiety related issues get better; I still have a huge case of social anxiety, but that's not going to get in my way.


----------



## Radda (Dec 1, 2014)

Kinda sad because this biitch,who I said sorry to today and glared at me,just deleted me off of skype.
 /__\ WHY.


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Somebody is gonna get mad because I made a fan fiction about Kaiaa and Gallows.



u got a link?
I wanna read it xD


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel so sick.
I really don't want to barf.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 2, 2014)

I WAS EATING A FORTUNE COOKIE
AND I ATE THE FORTUNE
AAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Radda (Dec 2, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> my first contact to ever add me on skype just uncontacted me.
> 
> thanks.



High five

Skype a holes


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 2, 2014)

Aradai said:


> my face is starting to break out again >:0



*Laughs at all the non-babyfaces*

not sorry

but hay it gets better


----------



## Cake1 (Dec 2, 2014)

*nothing*

nothing


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 2, 2014)

Norski said:


> I WAS EATING A FORTUNE COOKIE
> AND I ATE THE FORTUNE
> AAAAAAAAAAARGH



how unforturnate

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only one small thing is bothering me.
My team members better do their work or i swear


----------



## f11 (Dec 2, 2014)

I frickin stepped in dog pee. I hate my dog tbh


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

I sneezed and no one blessed me, mainly cuz no one heard it


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 2, 2014)

I am working on this Personality Self-Analysis assignment were I have to give a biography of myself and choose 2 Theorists from the textbook (I chose Adler and Rogers) and psychoanalyze myself from their perspective and DIG DEEP! AND I HAVE SEEN SOME ****! I am looking over my biography, which isn't even done yet, and I am 2 pages in, and its midnight, and its a max of 9 pages (but roughly 6) and I haven't even touched on the Theorists yet....... Shoot me now.... Another night of being up till 5am taking breaks every so often to see wassup on TBT..... That is what my life has become.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I sneezed and no one blessed me, mainly cuz no one heard it



Bless you.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 2, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I sneezed and no one blessed me, mainly cuz no one heard it



I heard it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

Norski said:


> I heard it.



WOW didn't even say bless you
did you at least say bless you in your mind


----------



## tobi! (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> WOW didn't even say bless you
> did you at least say bless you in your mind



I whispered under my breath, "Bless you...senpai..."


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I am working on this Personality Self-Analysis assignment were I have to give a biography of myself and choose 2 Theorists from the textbook (I chose Adler and Rogers) and psychoanalyze myself from their perspective and DIG DEEP! AND I HAVE SEEN SOME ****! I am looking over my biography, which isn't even done yet, and I am 2 pages in, and its midnight, and its a max of 9 pages (but roughly 6) and I haven't even touched on the Theorists yet....... Shoot me now.... Another night of being up till 5am taking breaks every so often to see wassup on TBT..... That is what my life has become.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Norski said:


> I heard it.





Norski said:


> I whispered under my breath, "Bless you...senpai..."


Thank you <3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 2, 2014)

2 GOATS MOVED INTO MY TOWN AND EVEN AFTER I PLOT RESET AND NO ONE HAD A PLOT DOWN!!!!!

BOTH OF THEM RUINED VERY NICE PARTS OF MY PATHS AS WELL!!!! I WAS SO MAD!!!!

GOATS ARE THE UGLIEST AND DUMBEST VILLAGER TYPE!!!!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 2, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> 2 GOATS MOVED INTO MY TOWN AND EVEN AFTER I PLOT RESET AND NO ONE HAD A PLOT DOWN!!!!!
> 
> BOTH OF THEM RUINED VERY NICE PARTS OF MY PATHS AS WELL!!!! I WAS SO MAD!!!!
> 
> GOATS ARE THE UGLIEST AND DUMBEST VILLAGER TYPE!!!!!



Kidd isn't so bad....  But.... I am sorry to hear that.... *hugs*


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2014)

my friends and i were meant  be doing secret santa and now we are not b/cos they are unorganized and i told them 32253202x i want a selfie stick and wow now i guess that will not happen #bye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

i really wish i had a feather or balloon from the fair


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Photoshop CC keeps crashing. UUURRRRG.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 2, 2014)

Mother****ong$^@$%&!$@&#$&@$%&

I just saw that someone did my idea for the food contest.
AGH!@!! Now to brainstorm more. I suck for procrastinating


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

the Mirror is so hard to decode


----------



## kassie (Dec 2, 2014)

Norski said:


> I WAS EATING A FORTUNE COOKIE
> AND I ATE THE FORTUNE
> AAAAAAAAAAARGH



Sounds like something I would do.

--

I wish I knew more about Nintendo characters. ^^;;


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Sounds like something I would do.
> 
> --
> 
> I wish I knew more about Nintendo characters. ^^;;


Same here


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got home from my vacation; immediately had a panic attack as soon as my boyfriend left because I didn't want him to go. I'm not ready to be back at home. I finally realized it's not a good environment a lot of the time. I went a whole week without a low or a full anxiety attack. I had him to sleep next to and wake up to.

I have class in 6 hours; I guess I'll tire myself out with the emotions.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 2, 2014)

i keep skipping meals and i cant force myself to try to eat

its happening again, isnt it?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 2, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i keep skipping meals and i cant force myself to try to eat
> 
> its happening again, isnt it?



yes it is definitely happening again and im sure everyone here agrees with me about it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i keep skipping meals and i cant force myself to try to eat
> 
> its happening again, isnt it?



Why would you do that! D; you need food for life. I can't explain enough. I could talk about it forever!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2014)

This boy who's basically sexually harassed my friend and said some really disgusting stuff to me came into our sectional today (like he always did when it was competition season) and wouldn't leave even though we asked him repeatedly to please leave. When he finally left, our section leader (who's pretty good friends with this boy) asked us why we didn't like him and how uncomfortable he makes us, and we told him. Afterwards we saw him go up to the boy and start talking to him, and he later admitted that he told the boy everything we had said. 

I just feel really bad for my friend because she told him that stuff thinking he would keep it private, and he then immediately went and told that guy right in front of her.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> This boy who's basically sexually harassed my friend and said some really disgusting stuff to me came into our sectional today (like he always did when it was competition season) and wouldn't leave even though we asked him repeatedly to please leave. When he finally left, our section leader (who's pretty good friends with this boy) asked us why we didn't like him and how uncomfortable he makes us, and we told him. Afterwards we saw him go up to the boy and start talking to him, and he later admitted that he told the boy everything we had said.
> 
> I just feel really bad for my friend because she told him that stuff thinking he would keep it private, and he then immediately went and told that guy right in front of her.




You should report your section leader to a higher-up, or at least let him know that furthering his actions will result in you all to take action in return (whether it's notifying professor/teacher/etc). I understand that a sectional leader tends to be someone similar in age group, but being a sectional has added responsibility as well. They need to respect and lead as a positive role model for the rest of their section. Sounds like he feeds off of drama. Tell him that his actions were unappreciated, and that it's his job to make sure that his section feels comfortable. Rather than instigating, he should be defending you. 

As for the person saying disgusting things, depending on what he said he can also face consequences. If it's sexual in nature, this could technically be seen as sexual harassment. Let them know you're completely serious, and that further occurrences will not be tolerated and will result in you taking action as well.

I'm really sorry this happened to you. It's truly sad that sometimes saying "no" or "stop" isn't enough.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 2, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i keep skipping meals and i cant force myself to try to eat
> 
> its happening again, isnt it?



I don't suffer from an eating disorder, but yeah.... I feel the same way. I have just been so busy I just.... forget to eat. I don't get hungry anymore. My appetite is just gone. Appeal for food? Gone. Motivation to cook? Gone. Feeling like spending money of food is a worthwhile expense? Gone.


----------



## Radda (Dec 2, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> This boy who's basically sexually harassed my friend and said some really disgusting stuff to me came into our sectional today (like he always did when it was competition season) and wouldn't leave even though we asked him repeatedly to please leave. When he finally left, our section leader (who's pretty good friends with this boy) asked us why we didn't like him and how uncomfortable he makes us, and we told him. Afterwards we saw him go up to the boy and start talking to him, and he later admitted that he told the boy everything we had said.
> 
> I just feel really bad for my friend because she told him that stuff thinking he would keep it private, and he then immediately went and told that guy right in front of her.



Wow what a *******.I would knock him out if that happened to me.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 2, 2014)

I slept in till 5pm today -__-" So yeah.... THAT happened. My boyfriend and I stayed up just as late last night and went to bed at the same time, but my night time medications just knocked me out and he left for class and let me sleep. He called my cell phone LITERALLY 55 times throughout the day to try to wake me up - but NOTHING worked till he got home from school. So now my day is wasted. And I have this Psychoanalysis assignment I have to work on that is due TODAY. That requires me to DIG DEEP into my past experiences and analyze them from the perspective of two personality theorists from our textbook. Which sounds cool, but (in the words of Potter Puppet Pals) I HAVE SEEN SOME ****. And I talk openly about it all the time, which is fine, but ANALYZING IT it a different story..... It gets me emotionally riled up. I am 3 pages in and it needs to be 6-9 pages long. And its 6:30pm.  HOW AM I GOING TO DO THIS?!?! I wasted half my day SLEEPING..... I am so mad at myself for that..... but theres nothing I can do about it now, I just have to press forward....


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

My economics class. I have to "interview" a real person from a real job and the questions are literally so invasive. Like seriously I'm not going to straight up ask someone their salary. lol It's so nerve wracking.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

I feel stressed over school work and I don't know why. I also don't know what to do lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 2, 2014)

People who don't reply back to texts even though it's extremely important. It's been over an hour. Also, I have a performance tonight and I'm not physically ready. I'm pretty sure I'm catching a cold, and my slacks feel a lot tighter compared to the last time I wore it.... this is a wake up call, unfortunately.


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so stressed about nothing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 2, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> I feel stressed over school work and I don't know why. I also don't know what to do lol



This doesn't make any sense to me. How do you feel stressed and you don't know why?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2014)

I wanted to make cookies for my friend but it didn't work out very well and I almost burned the kitchen down. Now I'm in big trouble with my mom, understandably, and I've nothing to give to her.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

My girlfriend's father put their family in debt, so now he's forcing them to sell all of their valuable belongings and her beloved three horses, which I quote: "He said it would be easier to put a bullet through my horses head.". She has to sell a lot of her things and she's really sad about it. I tried to tell her not to let him push the family around like that, but she said that he'd probably beat her and kick her out. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 2, 2014)

really worried about how my school doesn't even have many ap classes.. i really want to get into a good college


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

i'm stressed over this online work that i didnt get while others have it.. maybe he excused me from it..?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

i hate school soooo much is unbelievable


----------



## tobi! (Dec 3, 2014)

Pewdiepie is gonna be on South Park


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Norski said:


> Pewdiepie is gonna be on South Park



Oh jesus that's bad


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 3, 2014)

My head and my jaw hurts. :U


----------



## Naiad (Dec 3, 2014)

ONE OF MY HAMSTERS IS DEAD

; v ;

rip Ricott Dec. 2 2014


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a headache and I can't stop worrying about it suddenly getting worse and turning into something bad and I'm probably making it worse but I can't stooop.


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

Hunger


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 3, 2014)

I am such a huge procrastinator


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

fml

seriously.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Norski said:


> Pewdiepie is gonna be on South Park



I hate south park but I'm gonna watch the pewdie bit 

and what's bothering me is something rather personal...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 3, 2014)

Norski said:


> Pewdiepie is gonna be on South Park



i hope they make it another gaming make love not warcraft-esque episode


----------



## Elise (Dec 3, 2014)

I've most probably had my debit card details stolen and need to cancel this card and get a new one. I will probably not have enough time to get the new one before I go overseas next week so I'll most likely be going over there without a card. I have no idea what I'm going to do. 

Times like this I just feel like all the bad luck happens to me... I'm still suffering a lot from injuries from a car accident I had a year ago and I'm trying my best to stay positive but when things like this just happen out of nowhere it just makes me feel so defeated.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

The political situation in Sweden. Seriously they are acting like kids just because they are so unhappy with the government that was chosen in September and probably voted down the budget because they wanted to provoke an extra-election in March next year.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 3, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

okay buddy if you want to piss all over the toilet seat and floor that's fine, that's your perogative.

but unless you were staring off into another direction while you were pissing (which hey, maybe you were considering your aim), you had to have _seen_ the sheer amount of piss all over the place, and then decided to just walk away from the situation with nigh even an attempt to wipe the seat with some paper

to say the least I am disappointed in you


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Deleted.



Too Personal? PM me, I am always here to listen if you need to talk..... *hugs*


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Too Personal? PM me, I am always here to listen if you need to talk..... *hugs*


^^^

I hope everything's okay.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i hope they make it another gaming make love not warcraft-esque episode



now that you suggested that idea it doesn't seem as bad


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 3, 2014)

Saylor said:


> ^^^
> 
> I hope everything's okay.



me too


----------



## Radda (Dec 3, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> People who don't reply back to texts even though it's extremely important. It's been over an hour. Also, I have a performance tonight and I'm not physically ready. I'm pretty sure I'm catching a cold, and my slacks feel a lot tighter compared to the last time I wore it.... this is a wake up call, unfortunately.



Well I hope you feel better.

Due to the extreme weather and the drought we are in,and the rain,people are like splashing puddles onto me and I am getting mad.Also there's no food,and I cannot go outside to buy food right now,and people.I am sooo scared when people approach me about K-Pop because I don't know that many member's names.Its just intimidating.
Also a  boy who sits next to me in LA Class.Yesterday he mocked my table for not finishing our workbooks on Thanksgiving break,(I just forgot the notes.) and he started saying Ha ha ha ha ha nonstop while I asked him politely to stop,he continued.Finally today,his binder wasn't organized and it was worth 50 points,and he didn't have one while the whole other table did.Then he stayed quiet after that.

Also I underrated ''Over the garden Wall'' REALLY LOWLY.The plot twists are amazing.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

My moods always ending up me being a B I T C H at this place. I should keep my mouth shut instead, but it is a bad habbit :c


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm feeling oh so sick, and my manager won't cut me any slack ~.~
Luckily I'm quitting on the 15th.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 3, 2014)

this really cute guy in my class emailed the class asking if anyone wants to start a study group and obv i emailed back right away and said YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS and he has yet to reply and its been over 3 hrs smh watever u ugly neway


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

what's bothering me is that people can be so judgmental over nothing D:


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 3, 2014)

Norski said:


> Pewdiepie is gonna be on South Park



Welp, at least he didn't make a huge appearance.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 3, 2014)

Tessie said:


> this really cute guy in my class emailed the class asking if anyone wants to start a study group and obv i emailed back right away and said YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS and he has yet to reply and its been over 3 hrs smh watever u ugly neway



he's probably dead


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

why does snape use up so much pencil to draw him HNG


   On a slightly more serious note, I hope that I don't mess up on my song at auditions for Into The Woods Jr.  tommorow. If I don't make a character, I'm not in the play since it's smaller this year and doesn't have a chorus; just the characters.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 3, 2014)

My computer is super broken and so now my assignments aren't sending so I have a D and F in two classes


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My computer is super broken and so now my assignments aren't sending so I have a D and F in two classes



Aww, that sucks! Have you talked to a teacher about this problem?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a lot of work to catch up on due to me procrastinating for the past month and a half.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 3, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Aww, that sucks! Have you talked to a teacher about this problem?



Just sent them an email with pictures included


Spoiler: these pictures






My teacher posts Youtube Vids to take notes on and a lot of the time  this happens


----------



## Improv (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler



i'm awake having panic attacks and i have to be up in a few hours for school and i can't go to sleep and i can't focus and i can't think and i have so much **** that i have to do and I HAVE NO TIME TO DO IT and everything is happening all at once and i just can't


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

I just woke up from a nap....
Man, my sleeping habits are terrible.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I just woke up from a nap....
> Man, my sleeping habits are terrible.



I empathize with that statement :S


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 4, 2014)

*It's getting closer and closer to Christmas every day... I know normally, that would make people super happy, but honestly, Christmas is always one of the saddest holidays for me. Up until I was about 6 years old, Christmas was the best. I was always so happy with what I found under the tree and I was so grateful for all of it. When my family moved away and my dad left his job to start a new one up north, everything changed. His job fell though and would you believe it, 14 years later and funding STILL hasn't come through. That's when the financial troubles really began. Before we moved, my dad had a stroke, leaving him unable to walk except for a few feet. Over time, it's gotten worse and now he is confined to his wheel chair except to get into bed and such. Because of this, he can't work. So he is on disability and that is how we get our means of living. My mom has tried to work, but she's so stressed all the time from all of the jobs she works. When I was younger, I didn't work and as of right now, I don't work because I'm a full time student in college and have no time for it. 

So Christmas was always a struggle. I maybe got one or two small things or just one bigger thing, sometimes even less than that. My parents would get used items from friends and say it was from Santa when my brother and I were younger, but I always found out. It was always so tough growing up and coming back to school being so happy with the one or two things I got and then hear my friends talking about all the awesome stuff they got or even showing me the brand new game console or toy that I really wanted too. After a while, I just grew to expect it, but it still hurt. I never let anyone know though, I just couldn't in fear of being made fun of since I got enough of that already. 

This year is no different except we have even less than we've had in the past couple of years. I spent the past week at my boyfriend's house and helped his mom put up the tree. Within a day, there were already 10 presents wrapped and under the tree. That's more than we had total last year. It kinda made my heart sink a little, but I couldn't let anyone see it. 

My mom was saying we each get one thing this year, probably no more than $20 each. That's WAY less than past years. I mean, last year I got a Nook tablet and my brother got a WiiU and the year before that I got a camera and he got a 3DS. That's something else that bothers me though. Whenever we can afford more expensive things, he always gets the better end of it. My Nook was on sale for like $50 and he got a brand new deluxe black WiiU. My camera the year before that was not even $100 and he got a black 3DS. It's just never seemed quite fair to me. Even when we have little, he gets more. I don't know why that is, but I'm afraid to ask because every time I've brought up them liking him more they just yell at me. Apparently everything is my fault around here, according to my parents. I've kinda started to just give up, but it still makes me sad. 

And yes, I know there are people that have WAY less than me and I should be grateful. And I am, it just hurts when I see people so happy when they talk about all the things they got and I sit here with a pair of jeans. And yeah, I know that's not what Christmas is all about too. It's just what every one focuses on and when it's like that, it's hard not to be sad given my situation. 

Christmas is about giving too though! But the thing is, I can't even buy the love of my life a Christmas present because I have no money and my mom refuses to let me borrow even $5. Which makes sense since we barely have enough for ourselves, but I just wanna get him something nice to show him that even though I don't have much, he means more to me than any gift I could ever receive, but I can't even do that. 

Sorry for this long rant. I just needed to get this out of my mind and written out. Happy Holidays everyone. I hope you have a better season than mine.*


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 4, 2014)

Improv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm awake having panic attacks and i have to be up in a few hours for school and i can't go to sleep and i can't focus and i can't think and i have so much **** that i have to do and I HAVE NO TIME TO DO IT and everything is happening all at once and i just can't



Take a moment to BREATHE. Inhale deeply for a count of four..... hold for a count of 2.... exhale for a count of 3.... repeat. Try making a study plan for the work you have to do and when you can do it. Humbly request extensions for some things if you can. You need to sleep. Try taking a hot bath, or having non-caffeinated tea, or reading a book, or listening to sooting music like ocean waves to drift you off to sleep. Listen to some Guided Meditations - Just YouTube Search "Guided Mediations" or "Positive Affirmations" - there are TONS. Be sure to take care you YOU. Make sure you are eating, sleeping, bathing, etc.... You don't want to spiral out of control.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a crush I absolutely can't stop thinking about.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *It's getting closer and closer to Christmas every day... I know normally, that would make people super happy, but honestly, Christmas is always one of the saddest holidays for me. Up until I was about 6 years old, Christmas was the best. I was always so happy with what I found under the tree and I was so grateful for all of it. When my family moved away and my dad left his job to start a new one up north, everything changed. His job fell though and would you believe it, 14 years later and funding STILL hasn't come through. That's when the financial troubles really began. Before we moved, my dad had a stroke, leaving him unable to walk except for a few feet. Over time, it's gotten worse and now he is confined to his wheel chair except to get into bed and such. Because of this, he can't work. So he is on disability and that is how we get our means of living. My mom has tried to work, but she's so stressed all the time from all of the jobs she works. When I was younger, I didn't work and as of right now, I don't work because I'm a full time student in college and have no time for it.
> 
> So Christmas was always a struggle. I maybe got one or two small things and one big thing, sometimes even less than that. My parents would get used items from friends and say it was from Santa when my brother and I were younger, but I always found out. It was always so tough growing up and coming back to school being so happy with the one or two things I got and then hear my friends talking about all the awesome stuff they got or even showing me the brand new game console or toy that I really wanted too. After a while, I just grew to expect it, but it still hurt. I never let anyone know though, I just couldn't in fear of being made fun of since I got enough of that already.
> 
> ...



No, I honestly think you raise some valid points. You're not being selfish or ungrateful. Truthfully in your shoes I would feel the same way - unfairly treated. That there was favouritism going on. My Christmases haven't been the greatest either, since my Mom was severely ill and in a coma for 4 months around Christmas when I was 8. She died when I was 19. My Dad doesn't give two ****s about me. He is too preoccupied with his girlfriend and his drinking to even care about me or financially support me even though he is well-off. Christmas sucks. Last year I spent over $200 buying gifts for my boyfriend's side of the family - everyone including extended family - and mailed it to show that even though we are in university and 5 hours away, we still think of them, even though we couldn't visit. What did we get? A small box with candy canes and other chocolate in it to share. We are "out of sight, out of mind". THAT was unfair. We are broke university students and I spent $200 on them meanwhile they have hearty incomes and they mail us chocolate and candy? They asked what we want this year, and I simply said "money, for next semester's textbooks". My boyfriend asked for the same thing. But I totally hear you.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 4, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> No, I honestly think you raise some valid points. You're not being selfish or ungrateful. Truthfully in your shoes I would feel the same way - unfairly treated. That there was favouritism going on. My Christmases haven't been the greatest either, since my Mom was severely ill and in a coma for 4 months around Christmas when I was 8. She died when I was 19. My Dad doesn't give two ****s about me. He is too preoccupied with his girlfriend and his drinking to even care about me or financially support me even though he is well-off. Christmas sucks. Last year I spent over $200 buying gifts for my boyfriend's side of the family - everyone including extended family - and mailed it to show that even though we are in university and 5 hours away, we still think of them, even though we couldn't visit. What did we get? A small box with candy canes and other chocolate in it to share. We are "out of sight, out of mind". THAT was unfair. We are broke university students and I spent $200 on them meanwhile they have hearty incomes and they mail us chocolate and candy? They asked what we want this year, and I simply said "money, for next semester's textbooks". My boyfriend asked for the same thing. But I totally hear you.



I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and lack of a fatherly dad :cc we're so luck that my dad didn't die from his stroke even though the doctors said he would. doctors discovered cancer in my mom last month so a lot of out money has gone to that, but everything is okay with her now. not even nearly as bad as your situation and i'm deeply sorry :c If I had the money, I'd send you and your lovely bf a gift! I'd make something, but I can't even afford the shipping ;w; 

it's like this all year though with the favoritism thing. especially around birthdays and Christmas. last year, my party? didn't happen. I literally got nothing for my birthday expect my boyfriend at the time called me butthole (except not butt) and dumped me the next day. my brother got a HUGE party and my mom bought tons of food and stuff for him and he got money to get SSB4 when it came out (since his birthday was only a week before it's release). he also got a bunch of stuff from his friends. granted, i have no friends that live here so a party really wouldn't have happened anyway, but he still got more from them than I did, which was nothing at all. Pretty much everything I own (besides clothes and bed sheets and such) were bought by me (or a bunch of my nerdy collectibles i won on Tumblr or my bf bought for me). I saved up for flipping EVER to buy my 2DS and every game I've bought myself when the ones my brother owns, my parents bought for him. The list goes on forever tbh. I'm just kinda getting sick of it :c


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and lack of a fatherly dad :cc we're so luck that my dad didn't die from his stroke even though the doctors said he would. doctors discovered cancer in my mom last month so a lot of out money has gone to that, but everything is okay with her now. not even nearly as bad as your situation and i'm deeply sorry :c If I had the money, I'd send you and your lovely bf a gift! I'd make something, but I can't even afford the shipping ;w;
> 
> it's like this all year though with the favoritism thing. especially around birthdays and Christmas. last year, my party? didn't happen. I literally got nothing for my birthday expect my boyfriend at the time called me butthole (except not butt) and dumped me the next day. my brother got a HUGE party and my mom bought tons of food and stuff for him and he got money to get SSB4 when it came out (since his birthday was only a week before it's release). he also got a bunch of stuff from his friends. granted, i have no friends that live here so a party really wouldn't have happened anyway, but he still got more from them than I did, which was nothing at all. Pretty much everything I own (besides clothes and bed sheets and such) were bought by me (or a bunch of my nerdy collectibles i won on Tumblr or my bf bought for me). I saved up for flipping EVER to buy my 2DS and every game I've bought myself when the ones my brother owns, my parents bought for him. The list goes on forever tbh. I'm just kinda getting sick of it :c



When I was 8 my mom had 8 strokes too and she was never the same after that. She had pneumonia, meningitis, was paralyzed on the right hand side, and had open heart surgery because her aorta heart valve needed to be replaced. I visited her in the ICU every day. Even at 8 years old. 

I am 24 years old now. My boyfriend is 25. We are both in University. We have been together for 6 years and met in university in 2008. For my 24th birthday, we were SO BROKE it was unreal. We struggled to get rent paid (we have been living together for 3 years)  and we had no money left over. My birthday is on the 23rd of September and our anniversary is on the 20th. We managed to have a nice dinner to celebrate our anniversary, but we had NO money to do ANYTHING for my birthday. My boyfriend made me a cake in a blender  But I hosted a birthday party in Animal Crossing. I spent my 24th birthday playing online in ACNL with my best friends that I met here on TBT! I handed out TONS of party favours, decorated a party room, the whole nine yards..... Because that's all I could afford. Halloween too. I spent it on ACNL instead of going out and dressing up. ACNL is always there for me to celebrate holidays when I have no money to celebrate them otherwise..... 

That's so sweet you would get/make me something for me and my boyfriend  You don't even know me! You're a sweetheart.  <3 *hugs*


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

My family is being plagued with kidney stones.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2014)

Tessie said:


> this really cute guy in my class emailed the class asking if anyone wants to start a study group and obv i emailed back right away and said YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS and he has yet to reply and its been over 3 hrs smh watever u ugly neway



ayy lmao


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

I woke up today and the new episode of Bee and Puppycat wasn't out yet.
I AM NOT PLEASED WITH THIS INSOLENCE.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2014)

my head hurrrrttsssss but there's so much to do today


----------



## Eldin (Dec 4, 2014)

my dogs surgery is tomorrow and I'm stressssing
and I have to work until midnight all anxious and whatnot and then get up at 6 tomorrow because her appointment is really early and the place is far away

I just want to talk to the vet before she goes in and the girl that called me was like, "well you can explain everything to the technician" and I'm like NO YOU'LL GET HIM TO CALL ME >:l 

I just want it to all be over with and her to be fine ;c


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

Faaaaaaaaaaawk. Mom get to it


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

idk what to do


----------



## Saylor (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't stop shaking and idk why.


----------



## Improv (Dec 4, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Take a moment to BREATHE. Inhale deeply for a count of four..... hold for a count of 2.... exhale for a count of 3.... repeat. Try making a study plan for the work you have to do and when you can do it. Humbly request extensions for some things if you can. You need to sleep. Try taking a hot bath, or having non-caffeinated tea, or reading a book, or listening to sooting music like ocean waves to drift you off to sleep. Listen to some Guided Meditations - Just YouTube Search "Guided Mediations" or "Positive Affirmations" - there are TONS. Be sure to take care you YOU. Make sure you are eating, sleeping, bathing, etc.... You don't want to spiral out of control.



thanks, but i've tried just about everything to relax and the only thing i can think about is how unproductive i'm being and how i need to be doing my work. i'm not behind on anything, but due dates are just piling up for multiple classes and i just can't focus on anything anymore. i have to choose which class i do my homework in every night because i don't have time to do all homework for every class.

i have a presentation to do tomorrow and i'm unprepared for it, i'm just ready to face the embarrassment of public speaking and get everything over with. on top of all of the regular work to do for school, i've somehow got to find weekends to take the SAT & ACT and come up with the money for those tests, then I have to come up with money for three AP exams & a dual enrollment exam and it's just so hard not having any money all the time because all my money goes to school.

i'll be fine at the end of this year though. i'm trying to graduate next december and maybe then i can stop stressing out so much


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm so upset but it's my fault Im upset


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

I feel upset..


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

I reaaaally yy want to stay home again tomorrow. I don't think I can handle school.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

I watched Potato Knishes
i will be bothered forever


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 4, 2014)

I hate so much when people try to talk to me while I'm wearing headphones and listening to music and just keep trying instead of tapping me on the shoulder or summit.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

So I emailed my teachers about my computer issues and one responded, she claimed everything is available in her class in the green make up work box, all the unit plans are available in it as well, which it is NOT. She then went to talk about how she isn't making me fail and I never claimed they were, I was just explaining my computer issues. So my Grandma arrives to take me to school right after I finish reading this. I am a bit rattled but I hop in the car and just tuck away my upset feelings. Finally she asks me about classes and I just say a little trying to hold it all in but after 10 minutes I am sitting in her car in front of the school, still going on about everything I am having issues with. She then starts the car and tells me, you're not going to school, you are coming home to have a hot beverage and relax, your incredibly stressed and it is eating you to just relax, this is when I started crying and saying no I need to stay and just keep pushing on, she then keeps driving and that was the end of that. We get home and she calls my mom, my mom thinks everything is happy-go-lucky but the moment my grandma said she brought me home an irritated voice comes out and asks to talk to me. I comply and talk to her and she just kept asking whats wrong and I told her I was super stressed. Finally she gave in and said she would call the school. I stayed with my grandma all day, it was nice. I get home later after Tree Lighting-our choir does some singing there- and I check me email, my second teacher replied saying only 3 assignments were online and that I can redo them for 1 crisis card, good deal yet he is all irritated sounding saying that I should be using my breaks and lunches to complete my homework and that my classwork is never complete (I always complete class assigned work) and that I submit my work incorrectly. It is making me cry.... they took my message of just an update as a threat or something... I am afraid to see them tomorrow and scared they will wanna talk about how none of it is their fault and how I am blaming them... I am just getting so scared and failing and am a failure at life. I am so scared and I don't know what to do, why can't I just be good at something or be really smart like my sister, why.... I just feel so alone and stupid, even the kids who don't do anything are passing.... I just don't know anything that is making me feel better, It hurts and I am loosing friends since I sit and do HW all day, TBT is my only out lit and thanks to my grades I may loose it. Now here I am at 9pm crying over my computer keys, unsure i even belong around anywhere (not suicidal or anything just so lost and confused about everything)


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

i honestly wouldnt mind leaving forever right now

id like to die in outer space tbh
thatd be cool


----------



## tobi! (Dec 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> i honestly wouldnt mind leaving forever right now
> 
> id like to die in outer space tbh
> thatd be cool



you'd be the first person to die in space
that'd be cool


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

Norski said:


> you'd be the first person to die in space
> that'd be cool



right?


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 5, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> So I emailed my teachers about my computer issues and one responded, she claimed everything is available in her class in the green make up work box, all the unit plans are available in it as well, which it is NOT. She then went to talk about how she isn't making me fail and I never claimed they were, I was just explaining my computer issues. So my Grandma arrives to take me to school right after I finish reading this. I am a bit rattled but I hop in the car and just tuck away my upset feelings. Finally she asks me about classes and I just say a little trying to hold it all in but after 10 minutes I am sitting in her car in front of the school, still going on about everything I am having issues with. She then starts the car and tells me, you're not going to school, you are coming home to have a hot beverage and relax, your incredibly stressed and it is eating you to just relax, this is when I started crying and saying no I need to stay and just keep pushing on, she then keeps driving and that was the end of that. We get home and she calls my mom, my mom thinks everything is happy-go-lucky but the moment my grandma said she brought me home an irritated voice comes out and asks to talk to me. I comply and talk to her and she just kept asking whats wrong and I told her I was super stressed. Finally she gave in and said she would call the school. I stayed with my grandma all day, it was nice. I get home later after Tree Lighting-our choir does some singing there- and I check me email, my second teacher replied saying only 3 assignments were online and that I can redo them for 1 crisis card, good deal yet he is all irritated sounding saying that I should be using my breaks and lunches to complete my homework and that my classwork is never complete (I always complete class assigned work) and that I submit my work incorrectly. It is making me cry.... they took my message of just an update as a threat or something... I am afraid to see them tomorrow and scared they will wanna talk about how none of it is their fault and how I am blaming them... I am just getting so scared and failing and am a failure at life. I am so scared and I don't know what to do, why can't I just be good at something or be really smart like my sister, why.... I just feel so alone and stupid, even the kids who don't do anything are passing.... I just don't know anything that is making me feel better, It hurts and I am loosing friends since I sit and do HW all day, TBT is my only out lit and thanks to my grades I may loose it. Now here I am at 9pm crying over my computer keys, unsure i even belong around anywhere (not suicidal or anything just so lost and confused about everything)



I hear where you are coming from.....

I feel like I am moving at a snail's pace in my university degree. While everyone is moving forward I just seem to stay put somehow. My boyfriend and I have been in university since 2008. He is graduating this month and starting his Masters in January. I won't be writing my Honours thesis until 2017 at the EARLIEST. So I won't graduate until 2018. 10 YEARS TO GRADUATE WITH AN UNDERGRADUATE DEGREE?!?! Sure, I have changed my major, Voluntarily Withdrawn from classes because of 2 hospitalizations so I had to re-take some, and my mother died in 2010...... BUT STILL! Everyone who started in 2008 as already graduated and moved on with their lives..... I know I am going to be in school a wile because I want my Masters & PhD..... but by the time my boyfriend is finished his Masters, I will only be starting my Thesis. Snail's pace. I work harder than anyone else...... my profs know that. They all think I am brilliant. But my grades aren't reflected in how much I study every day. My peers who slack off and have no goal direction get higher grades than me when I am depressed. But when I am stable I get straight As. Its all because of this mental illness.... TBT has become my outlet too.... my escape....


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)

When I like somebody but they think I'm ugly.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 5, 2014)

i just spent two hours painting a rock


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I hear where you are coming from.....
> 
> I feel like I am moving at a snail's pace in my university degree. While everyone is moving forward I just seem to stay put somehow. My boyfriend and I have been in university since 2008. He is graduating this month and starting his Masters in January. I won't be writing my Honours thesis until 2017 at the EARLIEST. So I won't graduate until 2018. 10 YEARS TO GRADUATE WITH AN UNDERGRADUATE DEGREE?!?! Sure, I have changed my major, Voluntarily Withdrawn from classes because of 2 hospitalizations so I had to re-take some, and my mother died in 2010...... BUT STILL! Everyone who started in 2008 as already graduated and moved on with their lives..... I know I am going to be in school a wile because I want my Masters & PhD..... but by the time my boyfriend is finished his Masters, I will only be starting my Thesis. Snail's pace. I work harder than anyone else...... my profs know that. They all think I am brilliant. But my grades aren't reflected in how much I study every day. My peers who slack off and have no goal direction get higher grades than me when I am depressed. But when I am stable I get straight As. Its all because of this mental illness.... TBT has become my outlet too.... my escape....



I just am lost and due to bad grades I could never get into collage, that is what UB says... They say Cs will not get you into your dream school. So I am just gonna barely pass High School, yay... (Sophomore btw)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 5, 2014)

all out of booze and am broke atm...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I just am lost and due to bad grades I could never get into collage, that is what UB says... They say Cs will not get you into your dream school. So I am just gonna barely pass High School, yay... (Sophomore btw)



There are tons of options for colleges. I was a complete slob in high school and skipped a ton of days and made straight C's and occasional D's but that definitely didn't rule me out of higher learning! just make it through high school... it can be tough but never let teachers tell you that you can't do something or a bad student or person.


----------



## Radda (Dec 5, 2014)

In the twelve years that I lived as,I've never been as mad as I am now about school.
My parents always tell me,do well,study and give me a long lecture about school that is stuck in my head and annoyingme since I'm stressed out about it.I am the youngest of my family and my parents expect highly of me and is working day night out.If I fail,it'll torture me for the rest of my life.
But today I asked them 6 multiple times,''I do not want to talk about this.'' and repeatedly til I'm really annoyed.Then I just hold my face and cry because they don't listen.
Then my dad goes outside and informs my sister about EVERYTHING.You can hear them talking in the background,"Shes crying because she doesn't wanna tell us about school."Annoying." Seriously.My dad is plain rude.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 5, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> all out of booze and am broke atm...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I agree, my boyfriend took a "Victory Lap" in high school because of bad grades, didn't have a high enough average to get into University, but my university had the Gateway Program which accepted you if your average was below 70%, but in the 60-range. You had to be Undeclared and you had to take a mixture of classes and chose your major at the end of the year. He chose History. Now in January he is doing his Masters because he is a straight A student. There is hope for you yet. If HE can do it, so can you.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 5, 2014)

Radda said:


> In the twelve years that I lived as,I've never been as mad as I am now about school.
> My parents always tell me,do well,study and give me a long lecture about school that is stuck in my head and annoyingme since I'm stressed out about it.I am the youngest of my family and my parents expect highly of me and is working day night out.If I fail,it'll torture me for the rest of my life.
> But today I asked them 6 multiple times,''I do not want to talk about this.'' and repeatedly til I'm really annoyed.Then I just hold my face and cry because they don't listen.
> Then my dad goes outside and informs my sister about EVERYTHING.You can hear them talking in the background,"Shes crying because she doesn't wanna tell us about school."Annoying." Seriously.My dad is plain rude.



I know exactly how you feel. Not necessarily my dad, but my mom. She expects highly of me as well, and constantly pesters me about,"Oh, you should look at this book," or, "What did you get on that math test of yours?" Yes, I know how it is.

However, I know your parents keep talking to you about this because they care about you. They wouldn't do it if it wasn't good for you. Perhaps you could talk to your dad about how you feel about it when he does that. He shouldn't make you feel uncomfortable, too.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> all out of booze and am broke atm...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wish people could at least tell me this but everyone is telling me if you do unperfect in school this competitive world won't let you do anything in life


----------



## Naiad (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a friend

Only to find out that they're racist/against LGBTQA

Welp
idk how to end this friendship now without being awkward


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

As the night went on I think I picked up a bug at Tree Lighting. I am just getting a headache, my nose is snively and I feel warm-hot warm. Diggity-Dang!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

I need to get over this phobia, it's really getting annoying now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

Life. screw it over please


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

fridays are now 99999% more stressful great 

all days now seem to be **** that's cool
wonderful
i'm feelin awesome

/ i ****ing hate how school makes me feel honestly these have been the most worthless days in my life and i dont feel like i can do anything anymore

haha omg i sound so *****y
oh well


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I made a friend
> 
> Only to find out that they're racist/against LGBTQA
> 
> ...



drop em as hard as you can don't worry bout awkwardness


----------



## cinny (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoiler



I've always been trying to fake my happiness ever since high school started, pretending that everything is alright.
But today for some reason I'm starting to realize I'm not ready for the real world.
I realized that everyone that tried to be there for me, I pushed them away so I have no one to talk to.
I feel like my knowledge started to go away slowly, fearing that I'm not ready for college nor I will be accepted to one.
I hate asking or seeking for attention but always wanted to talk to someone without feeling guilty or annoying.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 5, 2014)

I GOT LOCKED OUT OF MY HOUSE FOR FOUR HOURS


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

my brothers wont stop screaming their head off at each other. MY SECOND OLDEST BROTHER WAS SLEEPING AND THE OLDEST JUST HAD TO MAKE HIM ANGRY AND RUIN HIS MOOD


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoiler:  not me moaning about killing myself. (seriously)



ok so my dad just all up and told me that 'girls can never be guys and guys can never be girls its freaky and you can't crossdress either" like ***** shut the **** up i'll shove a baseball bat up your nasty ass


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 5, 2014)

i need to sleep
but im not tired and i just wanna stay up
and i rlly rlly rlly wanna see my brother omg its been 3 weeks i wANNA SEE HIM


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 5, 2014)

Caffeine withdrawal. I've been drinking a ton of caffeine to get me through exams, grading things, etc. And now that I don't have any more, I'm having severe headaches, thirsty, etc. Blaaah. I shouldn't have let my veins turn into coffee.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 5, 2014)

well, that was probably the worst day of my life

basically freaking out waiting for 8 hours thinking my dog is going to die, even though everything went fine. but she is seriously jacked up now. her elbow, and four spots on her stomach are stitched up (she was spayed and had three lumps removed, as well as a cyst on her elbow). she literally just shook violently once we got home (from the anesthetic) and I just sobbed over her for hours, I felt bad about even having it done (even though obviously mammary tumors need to be removed) it was a disturbing day. but now that everything is wearing off she is doing much better just in the hours since, no longer shaking at all and is currently sleeping all cozy in a blanket beside me. c: so I feel much better now but god what a horrible day. I know it's all normal and to be expected but I seriously couldn't handle seeing her like that.

I don't plan on ever putting her through anything like this again


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

idk rn


----------



## Puffy (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm going to be in a spelling bee and only just found out it'll be on monday
it's a shame you can't put human bodies in landfills b/c i need to go stay in a landfill


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have no idea tbh/ mixed emotions


----------



## Radda (Dec 6, 2014)

Today,I went to my friend's house to study.These past two days I feel like crap and kinda feel that my parents are going to yell at me.But life is full of disapointment.
The first 2 hours were nice.I played some Minecraft and TnT'ed my entire world to shambles.And we pranked our acquaintance with extremely hot soup.Afterwards,she took a nap and I tried to do all my Hw.
Finally when we were all done,It was about 7:30 Pm [2 hours ago.] and they started watching puppycat stuff and I just skimmed through their playlist.Finally about 8:00 I got bored and decided to draw my Oc/Otp in their sketch book.During thaat time,a younger sister of her told me that -
"Heyy Rose,yesterday when we went to the museum,we grabbed a bite right?My mom told me that,"Hey kids don't follow her example of spending time making decisions and stuff like that." (Yesterday I was aggravated due to their baby brother spilling milk all over the floor,stepping on my friend's books and screaming.)
When someone says that to me,I do not do anything but stay quiet,due to politeness and the way I was raised.She unfortunately wanted me to talk and said loudly behind my back,"Hey mommy,Rose isn't responding,hey Heather,if I fart on her,will she pay attention?"
The rest of today is just too assworthy to talk about.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally being productive and trying to search for articles for my literature review and the school system decides to be insanely laggy. It won't even load pages anymore. @god what are you trying to tell me??


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 6, 2014)

nothing


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2014)

i keep falling asleep at like 9 and missing a lot of deadlines for the fair contests lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

I keep missing fair ticket codes


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

I really want to buy the leaf, but I'm not gonna get enough tickets to do so. :\


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 6, 2014)

no
i dont wanna go out in a hour
i wanna sleep ty


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 6, 2014)

I am terrified right now. Some creepo is messaging me on skype.
Rickrolling time.


EDIT: My Dad (Who is a computer genius BTW) found out it was no more than a robot. That makes me a bit relieved.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 6, 2014)

I'M TRYING TO GET THE SHINY SABLEYE AND NON OF THEM ARE BOLD/CALM

OR FEMALE


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 6, 2014)

Spoiler



Things have been moving very fast lately. I met with a person from another institution to discuss my hallucinations and whether or not they could point to being an effect from my autism or a sign of schizophrenia. I was immediately sent to the psychosis team they have, which basically tells me that it is schizophrenia. But even then I have to go through all this crap, the testing that might take weeks or months.

Apart from that, my uncle and his family have decided to come visit. My uncle is an ******* who thinks he's better than others, but will cut contact with people for years until he needs something. He hadn't spoken with my grandmother (his mom) for _over two years_ before he contacted her again, and why? Because he wanted her to help him get a Dutch passport. Now he's thinking of moving here permanently and all the people around me are so happy about it that it seems they've all forgotten that he treated them like trash.

Alongside that there's some other problems like the smoking problem at home I mentioned earlier in the thread, some minor financial problems, being unable to get a job and people trying to discourage me from finding one, among other things. Some days I just don't want to get up, or just end it. It's all pointless to me because no matter which way I try to budge, people keep boxing me in.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2014)

Let my friend borrow my calculator for the SAT against my better judgment because my mom reminded me that I'd be there anyway and she could give it to me then, and she didn't come find me and went home. She told me she'd drop it by my house, and I asked her when and she hasn't replied, even though she's been texting in a group message we're both in since I sent that message. 

Cool.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 6, 2014)

bumped into an ex who is really really pretty and also turns out to be a mechanic these days. I stopped by a local shop to order a few parts for my jeep and she was working there. TOTAL surprise. She told me she'd save me the trouble of fixing it myself if I take her out for a drink and I said HELLL YES ANYTIME AT ALL YES. It's only bothering because idk what will come from it and the whole revisiting an ex thing but I had always told myself "man, if I'd just met her later in life"


----------



## Radda (Dec 6, 2014)

Who are you?c:
[11/15/2014 12:16:08 PM] epic kitty: hey i'm amanda, i was just browsing the skype directory and your profile caught my eye
[11/15/2014 12:16:18 PM] Mr Saturn: Oh nice to meet you!
[12/5/2014 10:42:13 PM] Mr Saturn: Ummm sure

Dude.I added her,deleted her and shes crawling back like a worm


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 6, 2014)

Radda said:


> Who are you?c:
> [11/15/2014 12:16:08 PM] epic kitty: hey i'm amanda, i was just browsing the skype directory and your profile caught my eye
> [11/15/2014 12:16:18 PM] Mr Saturn: Oh nice to meet you!
> [12/5/2014 10:42:13 PM] Mr Saturn: Ummm sure
> ...



probably a robot. I had a much creepier (and much more... _risque_) bot come and try to sell me stuff.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 6, 2014)

I woke up with a stomach ache this morning and I still sort of have one, and I have a performance tonight. We were supposed to wear the Department T-shirt and jeans, but now since one of the boxes of shirts didn't arrive, we have to dress formally. I don't like this since my slacks are really tight on me right now and I'm trying to not wear them as much as possible.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 6, 2014)

mini football rant:
k so I've known this girl for about 3 years. she's a diehard falcons fan and i'm a diehard saints fan. we've always kinda talked **** and about each other's teams (but ofcourse the saints have been the better team for quite some time now so there isn't much she could say). anyway if you can't tell we're 5-7 so we aren't having the best season and we lost to the falcons this year ( I got an earful but i expect it cos I talk ****). the 2nd game of falcons vs. saints is coming in about a week or two I think so I she posted a picture on Instagram that said "the only fans of the saints before 2006" and it had a picture of floor model fans in the background which was pretty funny no lie. she tagged it with something like the saintssuck or ihatethesaints something like that so I replied "that awkward moment when we're both 5-7 so that says a lot about your pigeons." and she blocked me. moral of the story is if your team is ****ty don't talk **** about teams who are doing equally as bad; esp. when y'all have a standard of doing ****ty.


----------



## Radda (Dec 6, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> probably a robot. I had a much creepier (and much more... _risque_) bot come and try to sell me stuff.



Haha thanks,at least its off your butt!Also my friend lost his uniform for band so I am thinking about suggestions for him.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 6, 2014)

Me being atracted to fictional characters has made my expectations very, _very__ high._


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 6, 2014)

It dosent matter what I'm doing. It is completely wrong. Sometimes I hate myself so much.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

when I was absent they changed rehersal 9am-3pm to 10:30am-3pm and my teacher forgot to tell me


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 6, 2014)

the fact that...


Spoiler



YMIR IS A TITAN, REINER AND BERTHOLD ARE BOTH TITANS. THE COLOSSUL TITAN AND THE ARMOURED TITAN. ERENS DAD INJECTED HIM WITH A SERUM THAT TURNED HIM INTO A TITAN, HE THEN ATE HIS DAD AND OBTAINED HIS TITAN ABILITIES AS THE "COORDINATOR" AS THAT'S HOW TITAN POWERS ARE OBTAINED.

AND ALSO HISTORIA REIS' HALF SISTER WAS A TITAN THAT DIED AT THE HANDS OF ERENS FATHER



and also my head aches


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2014)

My bad guys


----------



## Radda (Dec 6, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I spent a couple days away from the girl I thought I had a crush on, and now I feel like I might not actually have a crush on her.
> 
> What's bothering me here is the fact that I might have had a crush on someone out of sheer desperation.



Man you got alot of problems my friend.I hope things become better for you.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 6, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I spent a couple days away from the girl I thought I had a crush on, and now I feel like I might not actually have a crush on her.
> 
> What's bothering me here is the fact that I might have had a crush on someone out of sheer desperation.



just calm down with all of your hormones

jesus louise


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2014)

Radda said:


> Man you got alot of problems my friend.I hope things become better for you.



Lol thanks, I guess. I feel like I don't have a whole lot of problems, but a definite one is loneliness. I hope that becomes better, too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I feel really bad and embarrassed for posting that omg. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 6, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Lol thanks, I guess. I feel like I don't have a whole lot of problems, but a definite one is loneliness. I hope that becomes better, too.



what age r u lady timpani

and are you really a lady??


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 6, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> what age r u lady timpani
> 
> and are you really a lady??



Ye, I'm a girl. And I'm 18.


----------



## Radda (Dec 6, 2014)

Comments on Markiplier's videos.Like ew

Omg you sound so cute blah blah blah.

Can you not.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 6, 2014)

So many things.

My blood disorder may cause me to be out during my final exam this semester :c
My depression seems to be getting worse (along with my anxiety.)
My best friend in french isn't talking to me as much, she's now talking to someone she calls a ***** and it just hurts.
Because what if she calls me stuff like that.

Also, i have a crush on a teacher, but it's making me do really well in class because I want to impress him ;u;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been having on and off stomach aches all day and I have to go somewhere in about and 2 hours. I'm scared to eat since the last time I ate something, my stomach started to hurt a lot. Also, I left my homework at school and I' already doing poorly in a lot of classes so I can't afford to miss any assignments. I can text my friend to grab it for me since he's going up to the school, but my phone died and I don't have a charger yet and he never has his phone with him. Also, I'm hoping my dad comes back soon so he can drop me off to where I need to go.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

My mom always seems to get mad at me for no reason whenever I'm out with friends, and now I'm really worried that she's gonna do something stupid again like not let me back inside the house.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 6, 2014)

Never mind. Phew.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

im bored :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My mom always seems to get mad at me for no reason whenever I'm out with friends, and now I'm really worried that she's gonna do something stupid again like not let me back inside the house.



u can come 2 mah place bby


----------



## Radda (Dec 7, 2014)

I need someone to complain to.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 7, 2014)

My boyfriend and I are really broke right now, and we can't afford decent meals, and I don't eat much, or at all, so I am used to not eating, but he is 6'5" and has the metabolism of a teenage boy and goes through large pizzas to himself without getting fat.... HE NEEDS FOOD. He went all day without food today, and he was delirious, and woozy, and nauseous, and had a headache, and we had to proctor an exam for 3 hours and then grade them for another 3-4 hours..... the poor guy.... I feel like an awful girlfriend because i CAN'T PROVIDE for him. And its my JOB! We get paid on Friday..... so we will be okay then. ITs surviving UNTIL then that's problematic.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

My boyfriend's mom hates me all of a sudden and has been putting my boyfriend down over me for the past couple of days. I'm horrible and they don't want me with him anymore. I don't think we're going to be together much longer. I've been too depressed to bother with my final exam papers or studying. It's like every irrational thought I've been harboring is true: I'm not good enough. I don't deserve him. He will leave me. I will be alone.

I started pulling my hair out again, lol.
I can't do more than that because then he will leave me if he sees the bruises again.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoiler:  exams / school / stress / whatever



Okay, so I've been making like 473289 posts about this so it's just gonna be here now because i dont really care anymore ok
------
So, basically, school has got me really stressed. I have two five-page essays to start, which, by the way, are due Wednesday - and I have 6 other two page papers to complete by Tuesday. I wasn't in school for a week so I have yet more homework - a test study packet, an actual test, and 3 two-sided papers. That gives me 16 things to finish by Wednesday, no less. Who the **** expects me to finish this **** in 3 goddamn days? Seriously - that's barely even possible. Oh, yeah, did I mention that exams are this week? The day after I have to turn in all of my papers? Yeah. Because they are. What the actual ****? I have enough stress with financial issues and my dad stealing my ****ing money, and I haven't eaten something other than potato chips in 2 days because I have no money to spend, having to repair my heater and my ****ing washing machine. I literally want to quit school right now. I know I won't, but I really can't take this this week. I don't want to do anything, I barely have any motivation to go to the bus stop just for 3 minutes. I'm starving, I'm stressed, and all of my friends are basically gone. Thanks.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  exams / school / stress / whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus... And I thought my school cram weekend/week was bad.
I don't know why they decide to throw more crap at us when the semester is ending in a couple of days.
Especially with exams and ughhhhh.
Okay, okay, maybe we can help? What are your things over? Maybe some of us can help? 
Maybe you can prioritize it depending on how much each thing is worth or your grade in the class? (I'm forced to do this.)

As for the money/food thing, I'm really sorry to hear that.  That's awful. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Jesus... And I thought my school cram weekend/week was bad.
> I don't know why they decide to throw more crap at us when the semester is ending in a couple of days.
> Especially with exams and ughhhhh.
> Okay, okay, maybe we can help? What are your things over? Maybe some of us can help?
> ...



It's alright. All of our exam weeks are horrible for everyone, ha ha.
I know how to do it, trust me, I just.. don't really want to do it. Which is bad, but I just can't, for some reason? I usually do that, also. But It's more like: "Hey, I have an A in that class, I'll just not turn this in.", but I want to finish all of them because I know my teachers will all up and lecture me for the whole class if I don't.

It's okay, I'll figure something out soon with the money and all. I've been looking for another job because It's cold as balls here, lol. Thanks for your concern, though. It means a lot to me. 

Also, I hope your relationship works out. I don't think their parent's should be doing that to you because that's disgusting and rude. No one should have to go through that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Definitely the LBP3 level "The Great Escape". It's not even possible to ace. I wish I can good grief it, but that's considered abusing the reporting system.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> It's alright. All of our exam weeks are horrible for everyone, ha ha.
> I know how to do it, trust me, I just.. don't really want to do it. Which is bad, but I just can't, for some reason? I usually do that, also. But It's more like: "Hey, I have an A in that class, I'll just not turn this in.", but I want to finish all of them because I know my teachers will all up and lecture me for the whole class if I don't.
> 
> It's okay, I'll figure something out soon with the money and all. I've been looking for another job because It's cold as balls here, lol. Thanks for your concern, though. It means a lot to me.
> ...



Exams are just terrible. And I hate that some of mine are take home because it's like, "Hey, here's all your homework. Oh, and don't forget to do your super important final on top of all that and turn it all in on time the last day of class." I've been working on a six page paper for photography for the last 3 days; it is due on Wednesday. I'm barely on page two for the same reason you said. I don't really want to do it, but I know I should, but I don't want to. 

I hope you figure out the money thing soon and good luck on finding a new job (and staying warm!). I'm in the same boat right now so I know the feel.

And thanks. It's just a complete mess lately. She always does this. And it'll be on me to make things right.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2014)

People seem to hate and avoid my biggest and favorite thread nowadays. (my art thread)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Not a big deal, but I wish I enjoyed my sandwich earlier today. I was feeling nauseous today eating it but now I'm craving it :c


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, for ignoring my post, when you know, my value and worth as a human being is at stake here..... I appreciate the love, really, I do..... You're probably right though.... Your struggles are worse than mine. So be it. That's the first time anyone has told me that. Its liberating, I guess, to no longer be the "I am glad I am not YOU" person. I am sorry, RetroT, and I sympathize with you on many levels, particularly exams and financial hardship. And thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for reaching out. That's what this thread is here to do. But no one reached out to me. And MANY (not just me) MANY people get ignored on this thread. MANY people spill their guts out and just.... feel like no one is listening. THAT is what is bothering me right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks guys, for ignoring my post, when you know, my value and worth as a human being is at stake here..... I appreciate the love, really, I do..... You're probably right though.... Your struggles are worse than mine. So be it. That's the first time anyone has told me that. Its liberating, I guess, to no longer be the "I am glad I am not YOU" person. I am sorry, RetroT, and I sympathize with you on many levels, particularly exams and financial hardship. And thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for reaching out. That's what this thread is here to do. But no one reached out to me. And MANY (not just me) MANY people get ignored on this thread. MANY people spill their guts out and just.... feel like no one is listening. THAT is what is bothering me right now.



I'm sorry if I were ignoring you. You deserve more attention and less ignoring.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks guys, for ignoring my post, when you know, my value and worth as a human being is at stake here..... I appreciate the love, really, I do..... You're probably right though.... Your struggles are worse than mine. So be it. That's the first time anyone has told me that. Its liberating, I guess, to no longer be the "I am glad I am not YOU" person. I am sorry, RetroT, and I sympathize with you on many levels, particularly exams and financial hardship. And thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for reaching out. That's what this thread is here to do. But no one reached out to me. And MANY (not just me) MANY people get ignored on this thread. MANY people spill their guts out and just.... feel like no one is listening. THAT is what is bothering me right now.



We all have been ignored, many times on this thread. I have spilled my guts out and been ignored. Many times it isn't to look for help but it feels good to just say it. Sorry you were ignored when you wished for to talk, if I had seen your post I would have probably replied. So many pages go by from when I post that I always just skip to the last page... Sorry


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks guys, for ignoring my post, when you know, my value and worth as a human being is at stake here..... I appreciate the love, really, I do..... You're probably right though.... Your struggles are worse than mine. So be it. That's the first time anyone has told me that. Its liberating, I guess, to no longer be the "I am glad I am not YOU" person. I am sorry, RetroT, and I sympathize with you on many levels, particularly exams and financial hardship. And thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for reaching out. That's what this thread is here to do. But no one reached out to me. And MANY (not just me) MANY people get ignored on this thread. MANY people spill their guts out and just.... feel like no one is listening. THAT is what is bothering me right now.



I'm sorry for ignoring you. I don't think people ever meant to, or purposely trying to. It's just...hard to respond. I'm younger than most users here (I won't mention my age; that is too personal to me). I sympathize with your hardships, I think my parents are struggling with money plans, considering my older sister's college funds and an air trip my father has to go to because of a family issue. You're definitely not alone <3


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 7, 2014)

That's what I mean though, SO MANY PEOPLE get ignored and feel alone. 

It was my post, then littlemissmarzipanmermaid, then RetroT in order on the previous page, and mine just got overlooked, I guess. Its not like it was 3 pages back or something, it was on the same page that you posted on. 

But it doesn't matter. RetroT, you were SEEKING our help, not looking to help others (at the time) and I am SO glad littlemissmarzipanmermaid conversed with you over it. 

I just know, as probably all of you do as well how much it hurts wen your post is ignored on this thread. So let's make an effort to try to respond to the post above us or something before we post something - I have tried doing that in the past and sometimes helping others helps you sort out your own **** too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I'm sorry for ignoring you. I don't think people ever meant to, or purposely trying to. It's just...hard to respond. I'm younger than most users here (I won't mention my age; that is too personal to me). I sympathize with your hardships, I think my parents are struggling with money plans, considering my older sister's college funds and an air trip my father has to go to because of a family issue. You're definitely not alone <3



See, I am an older user (24) and I live common-law, in university, in a 6-year relationship, balancing finances with my "spouse", and its hard, some months are just really hard for us financially, and we re living on our own. We don't have kids or anything like that. We have 2 cats, who are twin brothers, but that's it. We budget as best as we can, but we have a very limited income.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> People seem to hate and avoid my biggest and favorite thread nowadays. (my art thread)



What is your biggest and favourite thread?


----------



## Cudon (Dec 7, 2014)

Got my first accidental move out. Thank god its not a dreamie but bwegh gonna have to get Deirdre in first because of it.. And Doc held :L


----------



## Eldin (Dec 7, 2014)

mother's new bf thinks it's okay to tell me what to do. you are nothing to me, you're a hillbilly who lives across the street and I sure as hell don't care about your opinion guy

all I can do not to punch these useless hicks in the throat, moving into my house and crap good lord

I need to get far far away from these people


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

My Marshal in my main town ended up in boxes today. I could've sworn I told him not to move five days ago (trying to cycle someone else out), but nope! I think I was half asleep last night... or was it just the rumor and he never pinged? Anywho, luckily I have two more towns I can hold him in but... sigh, Solace is his home :'c

Also, I've been sick for a week, and I'm sick of it (hehe, no?). Any longer than say, Tuesday, I may have to go to the doctor.

And my laptop is acting up.
(so any delays replying to anyone, that may be the reason sometimes)


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks guys, for ignoring my post, when you know, my value and worth as a human being is at stake here..... I appreciate the love, really, I do..... You're probably right though.... Your struggles are worse than mine. So be it. That's the first time anyone has told me that. Its liberating, I guess, to no longer be the "I am glad I am not YOU" person. I am sorry, RetroT, and I sympathize with you on many levels, particularly exams and financial hardship. And thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for reaching out. That's what this thread is here to do. But no one reached out to me. And MANY (not just me) MANY people get ignored on this thread. MANY people spill their guts out and just.... feel like no one is listening. THAT is what is bothering me right now.



You're right. No one really listens on many of these threads.

When I first joined, I thought it was common courtesy to at least respond to one or two before posting your own ideas. But I felt like I was in the minority; it seems commonplace here to just post your own thoughts and let that be the end of it. I know this isn't ALWAYS the case but it's a striking majority. I felt out of place. 

But especially in a thread like these, a response can be VERY important- much more than people think. It could even save a life potentially.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> See, I am an older user (24) and I live common-law, in university, in a 6-year relationship, balancing finances with my "spouse", and its hard, some months are just really hard for us financially, and we re living on our own. We don't have kids or anything like that. We have 2 cats, who are twin brothers, but that's it. We budget as best as we can, but we have a very limited income.



I am an older user as well (22, in grad school, 4 year relationship, three turtles, finances go one way or the other). If you ever need a listening ear feel free to PM me!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 7, 2014)

if i read everything in this thread i wud probably get depressed. or become a serial killer.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> if i read everything in this thread i wud probably get depressed. or become a serial killer.



Haha. Yes, some of it's depressing, but it's all about your perspective. If you're in a positive state of mind, you can always try to transfer some of that to help someone else get to a more positive state of mind as well. Then maybe some day the favor can be returned. It's a give and take sort of thread.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> That's what I mean though, SO MANY PEOPLE get ignored and feel alone.
> 
> It was my post, then littlemissmarzipanmermaid, then RetroT in order on the previous page, and mine just got overlooked, I guess. Its not like it was 3 pages back or something, it was on the same page that you posted on.
> 
> ...



It was on that post, just in white XD


----------



## Radda (Dec 7, 2014)

:|

The girl avatar is annoying but theres alot more better choices,while the guy avatar's cute but has awful choices with annoying kids.

Why fire emblem.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm too lazy to go through everything(and frankly have lost substantial interest in this forum for some time now) IN ANY case, oral tooth surgery sucks!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

lmao when i'm texting people and they reply with 1-2 words then scream at me for not talking to them like shut the **** up you weren't even trying to pay attention 



Psydye said:


> I'm too lazy to go through everything(and frankly have lost substantial interest in this forum for some time now) IN ANY case, oral tooth surgery sucks!



Oral tooth surgery? My neice had to go through that a week ago and it definitely does not sound pleasant, lol.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> lmao when i'm texting people and they reply with 1-2 words then scream at me for not talking to them like shut the **** up you weren't even trying to pay attention
> 
> 
> 
> Oral tooth surgery? My neice had to go through that a week ago and it definitely does not sound pleasant, lol.



This. It's like when someone replies lol and you're not sure if that's the conversation ender or what.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

I bet you guys would be disappointed in what I just did, so I'm gonna spoiler it.



Spoiler: My frustration



Okay, "The Great Escape" level in LBP3 is what I just declared to be impossible to ace (complete the level without losing a life). The hazards come in too quick and are hard to dodge (but they aren't unavoidable). I played almost the entire level without losing a single life, but at the end, I lost a life. What did I do? *I sent a good grief report for being difficult to ace.* I bet I would get a moderation for abusing the report feature. The good grief tool is only for violations only. If there's any content online that is mature, obscene, racist, illegal, violent, defamatory, or unsuitable for online for a different reason, it must be reported by using the good grief tool. However, you cannot use it just because you see something that you don't like or that you find hard and frustrating to play. I just reported it for being frustrating to play, which is against the Little Big Planet 3 End-user License Agreement. That's not good.

However, I did it for a reason. The thing here is that you can get prizes if you ace the level (definition: complete without losing even one life, even if there are more than one players). If you're gonna put prizes for acing a level, you have to expect people to ace the level. You shouldn't expect them to ace if it's going to be too hard. I have been playing LBP for five years now, and I am good at these levels. However, that level is way too hard. I had a much easier time acing "Full Metal Rabbit", "Where in the World is Avalon Centrifuge", and "Into the Heart of the Negativitron" in LBP2 (all of them being very hard to ace).

The thing here is that levels can get moderated if they are community levels and have inappropriate content. "The Great Escape" is a story level (level made by the producers of the game), and I reported it for being hard. I know it's shameful, but it's a bad idea to give out prizes or trophies for acing a level that is impossibly hard, especially when the target audience is children. I regret sending the report, but I think Sumo Digital needs to make it easier.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

my lips are chapped again where is the eos


----------



## Radda (Dec 7, 2014)

Zico made a ton of crappy songs.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

My dad just told me to **** myself.


I hope he dies soon. I truly do. I have never wanted someone to die so badly in my life.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad just told me to **** myself.
> 
> 
> I hope he dies soon. I truly do. I have never wanted someone to die so badly in my life.


I'm sorry you had to hear that, you don't deserve to be told that (at least I can't imagine that you would) and your dad sounds really mean. :/


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad just told me to **** myself.
> 
> 
> I hope he dies soon. I truly do. I have never wanted someone to die so badly in my life.



That's terrible. Once my dad told me to grow some "balls." He's an adlt, he should be more mature and not so innapropriate... Does he always act that way?:


Now my Art grade is an F for several reasons.The teachers disorganized. I'm disorganized (seven classes?So hard to organize past elemantary...),and I just transfered to that class so I've missed A LOT.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I bet you guys would be disappointed in what I just did, so I'm gonna spoiler it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: sorrybutnotsorry



The buds at LBP ain't obligated to make a level easier for you. Unless it's actually impossible-impossible, which it doesn't sound like, just try harder. And I'm no LBP pro, but is it really a big deal not to get that prize?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad just told me to **** myself.
> 
> 
> I hope he dies soon. I truly do. I have never wanted someone to die so badly in my life.



**hugs tightly* just come live with me like omg this makes me so sad and i just wanna bake for you and make you happy again chin up dear, it gets better <33333 ily ok*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*what's bothering me though.... my boyfriend is fast asleep right next to me and i just wanna cuddle really badly
frick his morning shifts at work*​


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 8, 2014)

I have to talk to a teacher tomorrow because it's gotten to a point where every class is a waste of time because the tests are utterly unrelated and then she insults us and calls us stupid. It gets worse when I factor in my anxiety in talking with people (especially when I have to defend myself) and the fact that she's condescending and rude to anyone that doesn't agree with her.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

MayorKale said:


> I have to talk to a teacher tomorrow because it's gotten to a point where every class is a waste of time because the tests are utterly unrelated and then she insults us and calls us stupid. It gets worse when I factor in my anxiety in talking with people (especially when I have to defend myself) and the fact that she's condescending and rude to anyone that doesn't agree with her.



Well take a deep breath and remember she needs to be told what you need to say so no need to panic. She is wrong at this moment, you are smart and just keep breathing and going through no matter. I will be wishing you luck <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: sorrybutnotsorry
> 
> 
> 
> The buds at LBP ain't obligated to make a level easier for you. Unless it's actually impossible-impossible, which it doesn't sound like, just try harder. And I'm no LBP pro, but is it really a big deal not to get that prize?



I actually aced the level and completed it in 5 minutes or less (which kills two birds in one stone). I regret sending the report, but I was so frustrated and I had a hard time keeping it under control. I played a lot of community generated platformers before, and most of them are easier than what I have seen in LBP2 and LBP3.

What I like doing is collecting all the story prizes for more creating, and acing every level gets me more PSN trophies. Achievements are a big deal to me. I may value my Catalog gold badge in ACNL, but I'm still looking forward to get Mm Picked in LBP (I rather get Mm Picked than get a choco cake collectible).


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I actually aced the level and completed it in 5 minutes or less (which kills two birds in one stone). I regret sending the report, but I was so frustrated and I had a hard time keeping it under control. I played a lot of community generated platformers before, and most of them are easier than what I have seen in LBP2 and LBP3.
> 
> What I like doing is collecting all the story prizes for more creating, and acing every level gets me more PSN trophies. Achievements are a big deal to me. I may value my Catalog gold badge in ACNL, but I'm still looking forward to get Mm Picked in LBP (I rather get Mm Picked than get a choco cake collectible).



than my work is complete here. cool story, btw. [not in a sarcastic way, btw]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)

I keep having panic attacks really late at night and it's getting old and they're kinda scaring me. Before this month I've only had one ever but lately I've had one almost every night; I'm not sure what's up with me. 

On the bright side at least I'm awake so I can study.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

I hate when people go AFK on your thread and when you see someone on it you get excited that they will order or do something but then no, they go offline or leave after 10 minutes  Same with guests, I mean they are nice people i bet but when they just are on your thread and you see 2 users browsing thread- me and 1 guest it just crashes my excitement


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I keep having panic attacks really late at night and it's getting old and they're kinda scaring me. Before this month I've only had one ever but lately I've had one almost every night; I'm not sure what's up with me.
> 
> On the bright side at least I'm awake so I can study.



I know that feels.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I keep having panic attacks really late at night and it's getting old and they're kinda scaring me. Before this month I've only had one ever but lately I've had one almost every night; I'm not sure what's up with me.
> 
> On the bright side at least I'm awake so I can study.



Perhaps just go to the doctors and ask them if they have tips or tricks to what is hapening and how to help. Most people I know get panic attacks when they are worrying or upset/up tight, maybe just taking a break and maybe have some scented candles or just relax for a few minutes.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I know that feels.


I know, I'm sorry. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Perhaps just go to the doctors and ask them if they have tips or tricks to what is hapening and how to help. Most people I know get panic attacks when they are worrying or upset/up tight, maybe just taking a break and maybe have some scented candles or just relax for a few minutes.


I'm trying to relax but it's really hard...I could try getting out candles though, that may help, thanks.  But yeah this isn't a normal thing for me so if it keeps happening I'll make plans to see a doctor about it. I think I'll wait just a bit before I do that though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I know, I'm sorry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wish I could help more but I haven't had a panic attack ever so I don't know much <3


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I wish I could help more but I haven't had a panic attack ever so I don't know much <3


That's okay, you're always very helpful.  I just found some candles so I'll try lighting those and see if that helps.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 8, 2014)

Working too much overtime at my job.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I know, I'm sorry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's cool, don't be sorry. ^.^

I hope you feel better though, as much as that's worth. ~


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That's okay, you're always very helpful.  I just found some candles so I'll try lighting those and see if that helps.



I truely hope they do :3


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 8, 2014)

Having to start my history paper tomorrow. I guess it's giving me anxiety more than bothering me. The last time I wrote a history paper, I got a B. It's like a complex.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 8, 2014)

This week is going to be extremely busy for me and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

I feel like slapping myself cos I still havn't been working on a fic I've been meaning to.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 8, 2014)

One of the keys on my Clarinet fell off.


----------



## Leela (Dec 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I hate when people go AFK on your thread and when you see someone on it you get excited that they will order or do something but then no, they go offline or leave after 10 minutes  Same with guests, I mean they are nice people i bet but when they just are on your thread and you see 2 users browsing thread- me and 1 guest it just crashes my excitement



Ooh, I hate it when that happens. I try to make sure I'm viewing the main page when I go AFK for that reason. It just kills the excitement when someone is viewing your thread, but they turn out to be inactive. Oh well ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 8, 2014)

My cat puked in my shoes...
That is more bothersome than my math comment.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

i got two infractions in one day, one for something that happened days ago. this is classic bureaucratic inefficiencies u see in fascist totalitarian governments


----------



## Cory (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got two infractions in one day, one for something that happened days ago. this is classic bureaucratic inefficiencies u see in fascist totalitarian governments


Maybe you should try writing intelligent things on threads so you don't get infractions


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got two infractions in one day, one for something that happened days ago. this is classic bureaucratic inefficiencies u see in fascist totalitarian governments



The flame wars still go on, so we aren't totally fascist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got two infractions in one day, one for something that happened days ago. this is classic bureaucratic inefficiencies u see in fascist totalitarian governments



Wait? On this site?

It's not the mods that are to blame. Somebody (lower level user) may have reported you for something you did a long time ago on the same day they reported you for something more recent. That happened a lot on TV.com, so you're not alone.


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Wait? On this site?
> 
> It's not the mods that are to blame. Somebody (lower level user) may have reported you for something you did a long time ago on the same day they reported you for something more recent. That happened a lot on TV.com, so you're not alone.



Lower level? As in, newer? Afaik we don't have levels / roles on here apart from the staff etc.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> The flame wars still go on, so we aren't totally fascist.



have u seen a series of films called the purge? its where a totalitarian government allow ppl to fight for one night as a catharsis


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> Lower level? As in, newer? Afaik we don't have levels / roles on here apart from the staff etc.



Low level means any regular user. I was referring to everyone who aren't mods. Sorry for my misvocabulary. But what I was saying that a regular user must've done that.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i got two infractions in one day, one for something that happened days ago. this is classic bureaucratic inefficiencies u see in fascist totalitarian governments



I like your signature


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Low level means any regular user. I was referring to everyone who aren't mods. Sorry for my misvocabulary. But what I was saying that a regular user must've done that.



nah its part of a concerted effort to eliminate the intelligentsia

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> I like your signature



hankstay udeday


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> have u seen a series of films called the purge? its where a totalitarian government allow ppl to fight for one night as a catharsis



Are you suggesting we have a night where all the mods go on complete shutdown and we're free to rule TBT however we choose?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Why is it the mods that get the blame? I respect them, and I understand their so-called "injustice" and why they do that. I don't think their "injustice" is injustice at all. I haven't seen an abusive mod since I joined.


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Why is it the mods that get the blame? I respect them, and I understand their so-called "injustice" and why they do that. I don't think their "injustice" is injustice at all. I haven't seen an abusive mod since I joined.



He's joking, don't you worry.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Why is it the mods that get the blame? I respect them, and I understand their so-called "injustice" and why they do that. I don't think their "injustice" is injustice at all. I haven't seen an abusive mod since I joined.



because theyre smarter than Barrack Hussein Obama


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Why is it the mods that get the blame? I respect them, and I understand their so-called "injustice" and why they do that. I don't think their "injustice" is injustice at all. I haven't seen an abusive mod since I joined.



Join Date
    September 9, 2014


makes sense


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Join Date
> September 9, 2014
> 
> 
> makes sense



oh god


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Join Date
> September 9, 2014
> 
> 
> makes sense



damn jun

(as in son, geddit)


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

now now people be polite, we shouldnt make anyone umcomfterble here. If you got 2 infractions maybe you should be more careful. And this is the admins responsibility to take care whatever what happens.
Anyway, try not make fun of people here. Its just immature and we should respect everyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> now now people be polite, we shouldnt make anyone umcomfterble here. If you got 2 infractions maybe you should be more careful. And this is the admins responsibility to take care whatever what happens.
> Anyway, try not make fun of people here. Its just immature and we should respect everyone.



TBT military camp?


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> TBT military camp?



ppppft what?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> ppppft what?



yea sounds like something along those lines


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> now now people be polite, we shouldnt make anyone umcomfterble here. If you got 2 infractions maybe you should be more careful. And this is the admins responsibility to take care whatever what happens.
> Anyway, try not make fun of people here. Its just immature and we should respect everyone.



r u saying that if black ppl get shot by police all the time then they shud be more careful??


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yea sounds like something along those lines



Well, Im just saying because making fun is not nice. Unless the person also think its funny, I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, Im just saying because making fun is not nice. Unless the person also think its funny, I suppose.



No parent.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u saying that if black ppl get shot by police all the time then they shud be more careful??



Oh daymn, it is a huge diffrent by being shot and get infractions too. Anyways, if you break the rules then this is whats happening. Thats life yah know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> No parent.



I am not a parent, but I do care thats all.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Oh daymn, it is a huge diffrent by being shot and get infractions too. Anyways, if you break the rules then this is whats happening. Thats life yah know.




i guess


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Noiru said:


> View attachment 76845i guess



Of course~ (Also I see you also knowing my sister Moontoon  )


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Of course~ (Also I see you also knowing my sister Moontoon  )



Hair, ftw. And yes we've been talking on this place for some time.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

sounds good.
But just don't get me wrong, but I hate to see people being rude in this place. So yeah, I might not be a parent, the military or the cops but no one deserves this. Even this isnt bad as bully, but would someone do this to me I would feel not very welcome here.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Common forum lingo I suppose. Unless it's a kid's site like neopets where you can't write 'beer' without getting banned people tend to be pretty outspoken and teasing.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, that was one of the reasons I moslty stay away from forums. But so far this site if pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea..also if people take it too personal it's their fault to be honest. I mean it's not like I'm personal. I can be pretty much without filter and cynical like that but it's not like I go call people the n-word or **** everyday.


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> sounds good.
> But just don't get me wrong, but I hate to see people being rude in this place. So yeah, I might not be a parent, the military or the cops but no one deserves this. Even this isnt bad as bully, but would someone do this to me I would feel not very welcome here.



I should really have questioned you a long time ago, but I suppose after around 2 months of absolutely no response, I guess I'll just challenge you now.
I drew a picture of Reenhard for you and posted it in your Art Trade thread back when you were producing trades quickly.
You replied with something similar to "Looks cute, I'll have it done soon!" referring to your half of the trade. (A sketch by the way.)
Except I checked back a while later when you posted your half of someone else's trade and I saw you edited it to "Looks cute, thank you!"
I understand my art isn't the best but when you said you'd be able to do just a sketch for me and I drew something for you, then just tossed it back in my face this isn't fair.
If you didn't want to do it, if you changed your mind, if you were you should've just told me instead of conning me out of my materials.
I would've been happy to do free art for you-doing that is not the same as you dangling a false carrot of hope in front of me.
While I agree I should've asked you about how it was going on, I assumed you were just stuck as you ignored my request while doing art for other's.
I am extremely wary of art trading on here now because of that.
I'm not demanding any art from you, I'm not trying to insult you.
I just fail to understand how you told me you'd do an art trade when you clearly didn't want to, and instead of explicitly telling me, chose to edit your post. 
Sorry to bring this upon you, I really don't want to make your day suddenly turn horrible, but I decided to finally bring it up because it bugs me as much as I do.
I just want a rational explanation as to why you chose to weasel your way out of it, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Well what's bothering me is that GAME never put Vita games into their systems so I can never trade it in.. It's like.. dude... get your games done.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 8, 2014)

having a crappy day


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> I should really have questioned you a long time ago, but I suppose after around 2 months of absolutely no response, I guess I'll just challenge you now.
> I drew a picture of Reenhard for you and posted it in your Art Trade thread back when you were producing trades quickly.
> You replied with something similar to "Looks cute, I'll have it done soon!" referring to your half of the trade. (A sketch by the way.)
> Except I checked back a while later when you posted your half of someone else's trade and I saw you edited it to "Looks cute, thank you!"
> ...



Okay let me explain this to you.
What I meant with "looks good, I will be done soon". I remember you wanted to do a freebie to me. And I forgot it WAS a freebie. I wanted to sketch you out something BECAUSE I DO feel bad that people draw me things for free. I rather pay and everything than just take something and run away. Please do not missunderstand this darling. I never wanted you to feel like this. I do feel hurt that I somehow hurted you, I am terrible sorry about it. Your art IS appreacting, it is. I remember that I told to everyone that I really hate get things for free. Because EVERYONE is taking theirs time to do things for me, or even more. Wasting time... Im sorry for being a *** head.

EDIT.
Should I draw something for you then? to make everything better?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

I guess GameStop takes them as well but it's kinda losing its purpose to have a card to get extra trade-in money I guess.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, feel like an idiot now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, feel like an idiot now.



I don't think so. What makes you think that? You're not an idiot.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, mom great time seeing our friend I need to run an errand too, blech


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, feel like an idiot now.



There's absolutely no need to feel like that. I'm not mad, I simply just wanted to know, but it seems it's just been a big misunderstanding 
You don't need to draw _anything_ for me at all, I wasn't trying to wangle any art out of you. Your art is superb, don't worry!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> There's absolutely no need to feel like that. I'm not mad, I simply just wanted to know, but it seems it's just been a big misunderstanding
> You don't need to draw _anything_ for me at all, I wasn't trying to wangle any art out of you. Your art is superb, don't worry!



no tell me, what you like?


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> no tell me, what you like?



There's no need: I'd rather you focus on your priorities. Please don't feel it's necessary-I'd rather you don't feel bad but if you think you can compensate you could hold a giveaway


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

starlark said:


> There's no need: I'd rather you focus on your priorities. Please don't feel it's necessary-I'd rather you don't feel bad but if you think you can compensate you could hold a giveaway



I want to get eveyrything done before I go travling for a month. I dont want any unfinished busniess.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

meh, screw this and that. Im done.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

brother's turning twenty this thursday and i have zero clue on what to get for him. sigghhh shows what a great sister i am.


----------



## Radda (Dec 8, 2014)

Woman's telling me when her period is.I am getting seriously freaked out by her because she told me,''You know,I'm part vampire,and you should stay away from me because I bite.''And then I asked her,''You bite people?''And she said,''Yeah,but only myself.Also you should stay away from me when I am insane,have you ever seen me?''and then,''I saw you crying,but never that.'' ''Well,stay away when I am smiling while crying.'' and she cracked her knuckles.If shes trying to be tough.My goodness gracious.


----------



## Improv (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm 99% sure my parents are having a rough time paying bills on time and i just feel so useless bc i can't do anything asdfghjkl;


----------



## Beary (Dec 8, 2014)

I
really
can't do this
WHY CAN'T I DO THISS


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> brother's turning twenty this thursday and i have zero clue on what to get for him. sigghhh shows what a great sister i am.



Price range and interests?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I
> really
> can't do this
> WHY CAN'T I DO THISS



YOU ARE A PUG you can do great things!!!  Pugs are capable of wonderful things. All the things!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2014)

im kinda pissed and only know half why


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Price range and interests?



Well, at least $30 or less. But, the thing is, I have no idea what he likes. We're not really close.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> Well, at least $30 or less. But, the thing is, I have no idea what he likes. We're not really close.



How old? (You don't have to say exact age, you can just give me an age range).


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> How old? (You don't have to say exact age, you can just give me an age range).


him? he'll be twenty.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> him? he'll be twenty.



Do you know if he has a game system, maybe go get a used copy of some game or maybe just get him an Amazon gift card so he can get what he wants


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Do you know if he has a game system, maybe go get a used copy of some game or maybe just get him an Amazon gift card so he can get what he wants


thanks, i'll try. i just want to get him a meaningful gift, you know?


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 8, 2014)

"[9:19:23 PM] hella: I love you, but if I were single, I would have asked him out he's so hilarious"

thanks, thats great
that makes me feel great
why would you even say that no
thats horrible dont


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> "[9:19:23 PM] hella: I love you, but if I were single, I would have asked him out he's so hilarious"
> 
> thanks, thats great
> that makes me feel great
> ...



Oh gosh, thats horrible. Sounds so much like friendzone :c


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> thanks, i'll try. i just want to get him a meaningful gift, you know?



Usually some good gifts (that are good for both guys and girls) are sturdy good quality wallets (swiss army makes a meaaan wallet), and maybe you can fill it with cool goodies too (If you spend like $10 on a decent wallet, you can fill it with cute pictures you draw or funny stories, mini $5 gift cards to really strange places, etc).


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

The guy I REALLY like said he likes me when our friend was shipping us. Yet he then said that everyone knows he hates to get into relationships anymore... UUGGHHHHH if you like me just jerjkbskksfj

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marmoset said:


> Usually some good gifts (that are good for both guys and girls) are sturdy good quality wallets (swiss army makes a meaaan wallet), and maybe you can fill it with cool goodies too (If you spend like $10 on a decent wallet, you can fill it with cute pictures you draw or funny stories, mini $5 gift cards to really strange places, etc).



That is a really good idea!!!!!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> The guy I REALLY like said he likes me when our friend was shipping us. Yet he then said that everyone knows he hates to get into relationships anymore... UUGGHHHHH if you like me just jerjkbskksfj
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



nooo omg that sucks. he'll come around tho, if he likes you and you like him back hopefully it'll happen because i see no idea why it wouldnt



Reenhard said:


> Oh gosh, thats horrible. Sounds so much like friendzone :c



I know, and she's dating me, too. Like, I can't even understand why someone would say that, lol. I don't want to start **** with her but that's ****ing rude.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> nooo omg that sucks. he'll come around tho, if he likes you and you like him back hopefully it'll happen because i see no idea why it wouldnt
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and she's dating me, too. Like, I can't even understand why someone would say that, lol. I don't want to start **** with her but that's ****ing rude.



Thanks but idk... guys never want to hook up with me


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Thanks but idk... guys never want to hook up with me



It's cause they can't handle the awesomeness.

Don't worry; it'll all work out when you least expect it. For the time being you keep on being awesome!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> It's cause they can't handle the awesomeness.
> 
> Don't worry; it'll all work out when you least expect it. For the time being you keep on being awesome!



Awwwww thanks, your so sweet <3 <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> "[9:19:23 PM] hella: I love you, but if I were single, I would have asked him out he's so hilarious"
> 
> thanks, thats great
> that makes me feel great
> ...



what the heck man like why would anyone say that???? how rude like ok *hugs again*


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 8, 2014)

literally hesitating to take a picture of myself for someone


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 8, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> what the heck man like why would anyone say that???? how rude like ok *hugs again*



hhhugs <3

I don't know. I feel like I'm overreacting but I just feel so angry for some reason. I've never really lashed out at her but this just boils my skin, lol.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 8, 2014)

My parents keep hiding the scale because apparently weighing yourself 7+ times isn't healthy or normal.
I know that, lol. Why do you think I hide it? But I need that scale. It lets me know how much I can eat or if I can. I'm an adult, dammit. I should just buy my own scale and keep it in my room.

Exams are pummeling me.
I'm worried about Christmas shopping.
I'm worried about my doctor's appointment next week. (Yes, I'm finally being seen.)


----------



## a potato (Dec 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My parents keep hiding the scale because apparently weighing yourself 7+ times isn't healthy or normal.
> I know that, lol. Why do you think I hide it? But I need that scale. It lets me know how much I can eat or if I can. I'm an adult, dammit. I should just buy my own scale and keep it in my room.
> 
> Exams are pummeling me.
> ...



If you need to talk/vent/anything I'm here. 
We all are.


----------



## Radda (Dec 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> nooo omg that sucks. he'll come around tho, if he likes you and you like him back hopefully it'll happen because i see no idea why it wouldnt
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and she's dating me, too. Like, I can't even understand why someone would say that, lol. I don't want to start **** with her but that's ****ing rude.



Find new gf with hotter rack man.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 8, 2014)

a potato said:


> If you need to talk/vent/anything I'm here.
> We all are.



I know. <3
Thanks, sweet pea.
(Sorry for being so AWOL. Exams are over Thursday; then I'll be living on here again...)


----------



## a potato (Dec 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I know. <3
> Thanks, sweet pea.
> (Sorry for being so AWOL. Exams are over Thursday; then I'll be living on here again...)


Anytime :3 <3
Don't you mean sweet potato? Hehehe
Can't wait to talk!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm about to be up all night 

so uhm don't hesitate to hmu and distract me from my work or something.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm about to be up all night
> 
> so uhm don't hesitate to hmu and distract me from my work or something.



On my way, whooooosh.
(Same boat, man. Same boat.)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 9, 2014)

I feel like a cheese


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

Bluh, no matter how many times I tell myself "I'm gonna make this webcom/fanfic!!" I'm always like "eh, I'll do it later." afterwards.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm about to be up all night
> 
> so uhm don't hesitate to hmu and distract me from my work or something.



Me too.

Except that this isn't even for a good reason, It's just me wanting to stay up, lmao.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, it's official.
Come next May, my boyfriend will be heading off to police academy in TX.
My sorry ass is trying to be proud and I just feel like someone punched me in my chest. 
We've only ever been away from each for a month before; what if we drift apart? What if he finds someone else?

His parents will be happy though. They don't want him spending time with me anymore and they don't want us living together.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Well, it's official.
> Come next May, my boyfriend will be heading off to police academy in TX.
> My sorry ass is trying to be proud and I just feel like someone punched me in my chest.
> We've only ever been away from each for a month before; what if we drift apart? What if he finds someone else?
> ...


I'm sorry.  I wish I could say something helpful but I'm really not sure what to say, I just hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Well, it's official.
> Come next May, my boyfriend will be heading off to police academy in TX.
> My sorry ass is trying to be proud and I just feel like someone punched me in my chest.
> We've only ever been away from each for a month before; what if we drift apart? What if he finds someone else?
> ...



I am sorry hun, wish I could be there to comfort you. If you two really like each other then there is no need to worry!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I'm about to be up all night
> 
> so uhm don't hesitate to hmu and distract me from my work or something.



Is there room for four on this all night boat


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm about to be up all night
> 
> so uhm don't hesitate to hmu and distract me from my work or something.



i dunno what hmu is but count me in.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> i dunno what hmu is but count me in.


Hmu = hit me up


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Hmu = hit me up



cool, then i'm def in.


----------



## Virals (Dec 9, 2014)

going on a ski trip with my boyfriend and i have some mad lady cramps

tmi who cares its bothering me ಥ ‸ ಥ


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Virals said:


> going on a ski trip with my boyfriend and i have some mad lady cramps
> 
> tmi who cares its bothering me ಥ ‸ ಥ



Man only once with cramps, I know how bad it gets though, I am SORRY :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

Having panic attacks atm. How fun.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Should be doing HW, instead watching prank videos... at 1:55am


----------



## Aradai (Dec 9, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Usually some good gifts (that are good for both guys and girls) are sturdy good quality wallets (swiss army makes a meaaan wallet), and maybe you can fill it with cool goodies too (If you spend like $10 on a decent wallet, you can fill it with cute pictures you draw or funny stories, mini $5 gift cards to really strange places, etc).


ooh, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 9, 2014)

i've put on 5kg in 6 weeks with this new medication, i hate it i need to get off it instantly. I've never been this heavy before


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 9, 2014)

Didn't get any sleep because of studying and my hamster wouldn't stop running on her wheel which is very loud and then chewing on the bars and now I have to study the rest of the day for my final tomorrow. I have to pass it with an A and I am so mad because the professor is such a butt. She expects everyone to fail the second exam and then she only offers a 5 point extra credit paper, so now if I don't get an A on the final, I get to kiss the C I really need in this class goodbye. I sincerely hate her. R.I.P my GPA.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Keep missing fair events cause I fall asleep so early and forget during the day lol rip


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Keep missing fair events cause I fall asleep so early and forget during the day lol rip



I understand, I keep missing the free ticket codes. :/


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

i have an essay due today and i just cleared 1 of 4 pages rip me


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought my cold was going away on Sunday but yesterday my throat kept getting all scratchy and today I woke up with a splitting head ache and my throat feeling worse. I just keep getting sick off and on and today is a core day, 2 classes before finals and I feel like I am gonna cry and I don't want to go to school since I have choir today and on the 11th and 12th we have our choir show but if I am sick I don't wanna get the actors sick. I think this is also choirs fault since right after I was sick on Friday we had a mandatory 6 hour choir rehearsal with only a 5 minute break so my body was exhausted and now it just never had time to heal up since on Sunday we put up Christmas lights and Monday I had to run the mile. What do I do? Go to my first class and then call in tears because your in pain or push through it and start crying all day, every time I have to look at my 2nd and 3rd period teacher since I had a situation with them on Thursday. Just feel BAD but I don't wanna take another day off but I am sick just USJDBVKDJBKJB


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

My great grandmother wtf.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 9, 2014)

The amount of posts on TBT that deal with cheating/plagiarism/drug taking and finals. 

DON'T FREAKING DO IT IT'S NOT WORTH IT GAH.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Some kid just reached onto my sisters lunch tray and threw some of her food at his friends.

What even. Lol kids in this school have zero ****ing manners


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Some kid just reached onto my sisters lunch tray and threw some of her food at his friends.
> 
> What even. Lol kids in this school have zero ****ing manners



Woah. What education level was this?

TBH though I could also see this happening in college... No manners is not restricted to age range unfortunately.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

High school, I'm not surprised though. Half the kids in this school lack decency lol


----------



## rosewood22 (Dec 9, 2014)

These guys from my school keep walking near me on my way home and yell rude things at me. Nothing really major, they only insult my last name and maybe call me weird, but they've been doing it nonstop for what must be a month and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

rosewood22 said:


> These guys from my school keep walking near me on my way home and yell rude things at me. Nothing really major, they only insult my last name and maybe call me weird, but they've been doing it nonstop for what must be a month and I'm sick of it.



You should honestly tell someone, that's bullying...


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> You should honestly tell someone, that's bullying...



This.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Screw you, screw you very much


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Screw you, screw you very much



calm down girl


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> calm down girl



not you lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 9, 2014)

u shud still calm down. maybe u shud play with ur mouse


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

nah mom is home

also whoever did the mirror house image.. nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

we are giving out secret santas out today... i hope i got a good gift D;


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

my dad
can he go away


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> my dad
> can he go away



amen.

also my internet stop showing pages incorrectly


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Home sick again... why must I keep getting sick


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2014)

JunoWallet isn't working for me. Could somebody check out their website and tell me if it's an error on my end?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Bowie said:


> JunoWallet isn't working for me. Could somebody check out their website and tell me if it's an error on my end?



Nope it is down


----------



## Bowie (Dec 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Nope it is down



Oh, great! Well, I mean, it's not great, but at least it's not just me.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 9, 2014)

I can only hope that if I ever got in an accident my mother wouldn't be too stoned or busy with her friends to pick up the phone.

After tonight I've basically decided that when I move out that's it, I don't want her in my life anymore. I'm done with doing it because "she's your mother", and "she loves you". The woman doesn't notice one way or the other if I even come home, I highly doubt this will affect her and I just think it will be healthier for both of us.


----------



## Radda (Dec 9, 2014)

I am a pushover.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

So I came home sick, my mom thinks I am hiding something and am not really sick and I mentioned I am not sleeping well and she darn near had a panic attack and just said that it was my issue.... maybe I hate sleeping and I am an insomniac. Not every thing can be based on other peoples effects on me


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> So I came home sick, my mom thinks I am hiding something and am not really sick and I mentioned I am not sleeping well and she darn near had a panic attack and just said that it was my issue.... maybe I hate sleeping and I am an insomniac. Not every thing can be based on other peoples effects on me



Aw, honey, I hope you feel better! Being sick is super lame. I suggest having the nurse call your mother and she can explain how exactly you're sick ( temperature, stomach aches, etc... ). When I can't sleep well I always put on symphonic music and take a warm shower before I sleep, that always seems to help. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 9, 2014)

i have so much personal **** going on and its weighing me down but i'm simply too much of a coward to tell someone.
i feel like i can't tell anyone in person because they'll make fun of me for it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Aradai said:


> i have so much personal **** going on and its weighing me down but i'm simply too much of a coward to tell someone.
> i feel like i can't tell anyone in person because they'll make fun of me for it.



Hun, PM me if you want. I won't laugh I pinkie promise, I may get offline but I am here for oyu

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Aw, honey, I hope you feel better! Being sick is super lame. I suggest having the nurse call your mother and she can explain how exactly you're sick ( temperature, stomach aches, etc... ). When I can't sleep well I always put on symphonic music and take a warm shower before I sleep, that always seems to help. Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks, I have been feeling better and I was at my Grandma's all day but the moment we were in the car she just freaked out thinking I was a druggy or pregnant and having you know what


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 9, 2014)

im an ******* and i get ticked off at everything wow


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 9, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I can only hope that if I ever got in an accident my mother wouldn't be too stoned or busy with her friends to pick up the phone.
> 
> After tonight I've basically decided that when I move out that's it, I don't want her in my life anymore. I'm done with doing it because "she's your mother", and "she loves you". The woman doesn't notice one way or the other if I even come home, I highly doubt this will affect her and I just think it will be healthier for both of us.



Hear hear. You shouldn't feel obligated to stay with a bad family because "they're family". If a family member is terrible to you or something then it's better to get gone and be free from that crap then stick around and let em drag you down.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 9, 2014)

my housemate just came home in tears - she'd been walking home after a night out and got punched by a guy while walking down our road. She hit him back really hard and ran for it. I'm so sad for her, and also really scared of my area now, especially since i walk home by myself in the dark a lot


----------



## Saylor (Dec 9, 2014)

I've no motivation tonight but if I don't get all of my work done before school tomorrow I'll never forgive myself. 

I also feel like I can never get motivated unless someone tells me to which is bad, I think.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> my housemate just came home in tears - she'd been walking home after a night out and got punched by a guy while walking down our road. She hit him back really hard and ran for it. I'm so sad for her, and also really scared of my area now, especially since i walk home by myself in the dark a lot



Call the police to investigate, like right now


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 9, 2014)

I have to take a spoken test and I'm really stressed about it right now ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> my housemate just came home in tears - she'd been walking home after a night out and got punched by a guy while walking down our road. She hit him back really hard and ran for it. I'm so sad for her, and also really scared of my area now, especially since i walk home by myself in the dark a lot



Like Cadbberry said, you should probably call security or something about it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been very disorganized this past week. I've left a water bottle and my watch at school, and lost a very important school paper that I was supposed to hand in today.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 9, 2014)

Someone kinda confessed their love to me and I said "ha...okay..." and we started holding hands and **** but I never thought it official. I broke it off and was surprised to see they were saying "Yeah, I agree."
Now a year later they want back in and I don't know if I like them or not...


----------



## Radda (Dec 9, 2014)

Welp,for science class,we were working on the cell cycle,and then they pretty much made me do everything,besides cutting and if I didn't do it,I would get a bad grade.And the mexican blew all my papers that I've arranged to glue down away.

Plus..I think I might be in trouble for sacking someone


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Welp,for science class,we were working on the cell cycle,and then they pretty much made me do everything,besides cutting and if I didn't do it,I would get a bad grade.*And the mexican* blew all my papers that I've arranged to glue down away.
> 
> Plus..I think I might be in trouble for sacking someone



the who now ??


----------



## Radda (Dec 9, 2014)

RetroT said:


> the who now ??



Some guy,hopefully I didn't sound racist,as I didn't mean to.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Some guy,hopefully I didn't sound racist,as I didn't mean to.



Lmao naw. I was just confused bc I wasn't sure if that was what you meant to type or what, lmao


----------



## f11 (Dec 9, 2014)

My Parents making fun of trans people, it makes me mad. When I call them out, they call me a hippie.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

Crys said:


> My Parents making fun of trans people, it makes me mad. When I call them out, they call me a hippie.



omg my parents act like that too along with my siblings
why cant people accept differences 
-----------------
i feel down for literally no reason at all, and knowing school is tomorrow makes me feel even more anxious and upset. i just wanna be in a corner for hours and not come out


----------



## Tessie (Dec 10, 2014)

im ovulating which means my period is coming in about 2 weeks and my hormones are through the roof. all i wanna do is have sexy time with every hot guy i see. and this is bothering me. cause i have no one.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Tessie said:


> im ovulating which means my period is coming in about 2 weeks and my hormones are through the roof. all i wanna do is have sexy time with every hot guy i see. and this is bothering me. cause i have no one.



r u single nd ready to mingle??


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)

Why is everyone's idea of entertainment on the 
'net to constantly antagonize and/or troll one another just for the sake of it? Are people really THAT bored?! Jeez.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Why is everyone's idea of entertainment on the
> 'net to constantly antagonize and/or troll one another just for the sake of it? Are people really THAT bored?! Jeez.



yes


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes



That's pretty sad.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Psydye said:


> That's pretty sad.



when a forum is full of ****ty threads u have to evolve a coping mechanism


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)

I just mean vitriol in general, not necessarily this forum, mind you...but even so I prefer not to give in to it. Guess I have to focus more on the positive and less on the negative?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I just mean vitriol in general, not necessarily this forum, mind you...but even so I prefer not to give in to it. Guess I have to focus more on the positive and less on the negative?



yes do that and u will live life lifely


----------



## Brackets (Dec 10, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Call the police to investigate, like right now



yeah she's at the police station right now, with a huge black eye

edit: the police are interviewing us all tomorrow, and are apparently going to increase police patrols around our area. Good. I hate being scared to go out on my own. hopefully next year i'll live somewhere better


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks like it's going to rain...
and I have to go out in 20 minutes
dont rain
dont rAIN


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2014)

my dad is playing is stupid music that is LOUD AND RIDICULOUS

kiwi irc won't load. thanks.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a nap hangover.


----------



## kassie (Dec 10, 2014)

Discovery channel is playing My Little Pony? Like... _why?_


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yeah she's at the police station right now, with a huge black eye
> 
> edit: the police are interviewing us all tomorrow, and are apparently going to increase police patrols around our area. Good. I hate being scared to go out on my own. hopefully next year i'll live somewhere better



if only our ruling class trusted us commoners enough to allow us the tools to defend ourselves with. like casual pepperspray. which is listed under section 5 weapons in the firearms act (along with machineguns, rocket launchers etc...)


----------



## Brackets (Dec 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> if only our ruling class trusted us commoners enough to allow us the tools to defend ourselves with. like casual pepperspray. which is listed under section 5 weapons in the firearms act (along with machineguns, rocket launchers etc...)



yeah i'd love to have some pepperspray. oh well i'll have to make do with a panic alarm


----------



## Beary (Dec 10, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Discovery channel is playing My Little Pony? Like... _why?_



What
the
****bananas


----------



## Tessie (Dec 10, 2014)

when ppl say "my name is so and so. i have 2 x chromosomes" or "xy chromosome" in their little dumb online blog bio's. 
like u aint cute shut up and just say whether u a girl or boy. gawd dang.


i swear i roll my eyes everytime i see that.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 10, 2014)

My digital art sucks ;n;


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 10, 2014)

I wanna watch anime with my dad. We do it all the time, and tonight he's not busy, I'm not busy, there's plenty of time, but he says no.
today was pretty sucky in general even though good stuff hapenned

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm everyone's punching bag and scapegoat, and I'm so freaking done with it.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 10, 2014)

I was hospitalized today after 48 hours of excruciating pain. I was diagnosed with Kidney Stones in my right Kidney. I have been vomiting profuciously, had extreme lower back pain that made it so I couldn't even sleep, I couldn't keep down liquids, I had trouble urinating..... not a fun time. And now I have to pass this crystallized structure through my bladder over the course of the next couple days which is going to be VERY painful. AND I have a final exam on Saturday which I have been in FAR TOO MUCH PAIN to study for, vomiting every 2 seconds. I just want it to be over..... and I have finals on Tuesday and Wednesday too that I am not ready for either.... All because of this rough week of kidney stones.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 10, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I was hospitalized today after 48 hours of excruciating pain. I was diagnosed with Kidney Stones in my right Kidney. I have been vomiting profuciously, had extreme lower back pain that made it so I couldn't even sleep, I couldn't keep down liquids, I had trouble urinating..... not a fun time. And now I have to pass this crystallized structure through my bladder over the course of the next couple days which is going to be VERY painful. AND I have a final exam on Saturday which I have been in FAR TOO MUCH PAIN to study for, vomiting every 2 seconds. I just want it to be over..... and I have finals on Tuesday and Wednesday too that I am not ready for either.... All because of this rough week of kidney stones.



Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. That sounds like a horrible position to be in and I hope you feel very really soon. I've never been in this situation before, so I might not be much help, but maybe if you don't feel well on the day of finals you could ask them to take them another day, because that seems unfair that you'd have to take them while going through pain, which can only end up bad. Again, I'm really sorry and I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Radda (Dec 10, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I was hospitalized today after 48 hours of excruciating pain. I was diagnosed with Kidney Stones in my right Kidney. I have been vomiting profuciously, had extreme lower back pain that made it so I couldn't even sleep, I couldn't keep down liquids, I had trouble urinating..... not a fun time. And now I have to pass this crystallized structure through my bladder over the course of the next couple days which is going to be VERY painful. AND I have a final exam on Saturday which I have been in FAR TOO MUCH PAIN to study for, vomiting every 2 seconds. I just want it to be over..... and I have finals on Tuesday and Wednesday too that I am not ready for either.... All because of this rough week of kidney stones.



God jeebus.I hope your condition rises up soon...8/.

What was your boyfriend reacting to the news?


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 10, 2014)

Drama Rising is insulting us because kinda bad jokes happened.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. That sounds like a horrible position to be in and I hope you feel very really soon. I've never been in this situation before, so I might not be much help, but maybe if you don't feel well on the day of finals you could ask them to take them another day, because that seems unfair that you'd have to take them while going through pain, which can only end up bad. Again, I'm really sorry and I hope you feel better real soon.



I am going to contact Student Health Services tomorrow and book an appointment to follow up and see if I can get a note. I talked to them today and they were the ones that urged me to go to the hospital. I am sure they will help me out. 

The Final I have on Saturday is worth 50%. Currently my grade in the class is an 83%. I don't want that to drop just because of some dumb unfortunate occurrence where my body doesn't want to cooperate. I wrote to the prof tonight explaining to him the situation, how I was hospitalized, etc.... I know I have 3 options: 1. Write in ill health and do poorly, 2. Write at a later date with a doctor's note, 3. Apply for Aegrotat so that the Final is worth 0% and my Final Grade is the 83% I currently have.    



Radda said:


> God jeebus.I hope your condition rises up soon...8/.
> 
> What was your boyfriend reacting to the news?



My boyfriend is my common-law, so he lives with me. He took me to the hospital and stayed the first hour or so before I told him to go back home to work on one of his final exam papers. I was discharged this evening, so I am back home with him now. The IV they gave me had Gravol in it so I was able to eat a meal with him and keep it down. Him (and my 2 cats funnily enough) express great concern. My 3 favourite boys  Obviously he cares for me a lot and wants the best for me. But I don't want my illness to distract him from his goals either. Like he is an amateur comedian, and last night was a comedy night, and I couldn't go because I was throwing up, but I urged him to go to get more practice, and as sad as he was to leave his sick girlfriend alone at home, it was what I wanted him to do, because he hadn't performed in a while and he was REALLY looking forward to that night. We look out for each other's needs. I can't expect him to be at my side 24/7 when I am sick when he has exams to write and studying to do and a life to live as well.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

About to get the brunt of the west coast storm


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> About to get the brunt of the west coast storm



same here. even school got cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> same here. even school got cancelled for tomorrow.



Our school didn't only one around that hasn't been yet


----------



## Naiad (Dec 11, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> same here. even school got cancelled for tomorrow.



samee

I live near the water too rip


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

I wanna rp but I doubt any rpers are on atm.

Also, the left side of my tongue hurts everytime I rub it up against my teeth, which is a lot.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> I wanna rp but I doubt any rpers are on atm.
> 
> Also, the left side of my tongue hurts everytime I rub it up against my teeth, which is a lot.



Man I RP sometimes, depends on the topic 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> samee
> 
> I live near the water too rip



Further from water but Russian river runs through the next town over


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> About to get the brunt of the west coast storm





Vizionari said:


> same here. even school got cancelled for tomorrow.



Stay safe you two. I hope it doesn't get bad.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Man I RP sometimes, depends on the topic
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Further from water but Russian river runs through the next town over



Ah, I live ~2-3 blocks away from the beach.

Ahh, I just realized that the Winter Concert here will be cancelled too e v e


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Man I RP sometimes, depends on the topic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I usually do RPs on fandoms I like. Like fma, supernatural ect.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Ah, I live ~2-3 blocks away from the beach.
> 
> Ahh, I just realized that the Winter Concert here will be cancelled too e v e



Our winter concert is tomorrow and Friday, only a power outage will stop us

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I usually do RPs on fandoms I like. Like fma, supernatural ect.



Sorry not my fandoms


----------



## f11 (Dec 11, 2014)

Eyy Northern Cali about to get ripped, hope school is cancelled


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Our winter concert is tomorrow and Friday, only a power outage will stop us
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What fandoms do you rp?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 11, 2014)

It's only like 50 degrees around here >.>


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Crys said:


> Eyy Northern Cali about to get ripped, hope school is cancelled



Not for me  I am stalking our county's education website- they will announce cancellation


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

Stomach hurts... sufferage intensifies..


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 11, 2014)

The patcher for the PerMa mod on skyrim takes forever........
I also have two job interviews, a lunch date with an extremely cute ex (we ended it on a really good note and we're "catching up"), cleaning to do, and a birthday party to go to tomorrow. 

BUSY BUSY BUSY.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

i have to go to class tomorrow even though it's literally pointless and i only have one and it's the last day before break... kms ;w; i just wanna sleep in and play video games


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 11, 2014)

The irrational thoughts and obsessions are back...
Can I just finish this paper without having another identity crisis?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk-aCL6eyGc is so good I can't stop watching but it is 2am


----------



## oreo (Dec 11, 2014)

Insomniac nights lately.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

milkbae said:


> Insomniac nights lately.



yupppp I know the feel


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

Goddamn nosebleed and my finger is swollen for no reason


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 11, 2014)

Vent below


Spoiler



this god damn drama in my family is so ****ing ridicilous...three of my sibblings are constantly fighting (they are 21 and 24 and 32) so no...they are NOT kids. They are ****ing adults... What the fight all about is that, they are fighting about because the oldest always protect the youngest and the middle aged will get all the **** from both of them. The youngest is extreamly spoiled and also very rude. While the middle one dosen't do anything, he gets the blame for everything he do by the oldest. While the youngest do the exact same thing but thats forgiveable. All of them...ALL OF THEM always drag me in, into this drama. I moslty don't even know what to say because I have NOTHING to say. This isnt MY busniess. I moslty agreeing with the middle one because I know how he feels. But only because I didnt say enough today. He is hurting himself and think I agree with them. But I was trying to explain, I DONT WANT TO BE MIDDLE OF THIS ****. I feel extreamly bad over this. because this drama has been for over 7 years now. I am sick tierd of this and wonder if I would bring them to dr phil or something, but pppft we dont have him in sweden. But it totally gives me thoughts to just do it if I had the chanse. I dont know what to do. It DOSENT matter how much you tries. This drama is ****ing endless and I just want to get out of here. (we dont live in the same place but they always handle drama through text while I rather talking by face to face. But they dont dare) I have blocked them alot of times but I always try to give people new chanses, especially my sibblings. Because eveyrone can grown up and be more stronger and mature. But the same **** everytime. These things makes me even more just want to move to america... Sure, they can still type. But I am atleast miles away and no one can ****ing kicking on my door if they want anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

Weekend blech I don't want to go there I want to see that film cause there's the only screening on that day...


----------



## Brackets (Dec 11, 2014)

missed all my lectures today whoops


----------



## Cudon (Dec 11, 2014)

The new skype layout is a piece of ****


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Our school just doesn't care. In about one hour when kids arrive at school, or right now. The wind will pick up from 7 mls to 35 mls. Santa Rosa, Sebastopol, Forestville, and others are all closed, that bridge around the Russian river is gonna be flooded at this point leaving our Healdsburg kids stuck or in possible danger... Just frustrating kinda. I don't feel we should be put out in this weather, it is dangerous and unsafe to have big buses driving us, I may be driven by my parent yet I can see the ground. It was literally just an update at 6:15 for more Sebastopol schools but not my little town, no no no, we will just flood.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> missed all my lectures today whoops



post-ball hangover problems?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

A school in my town closed, just 6 mls away from mine. Come on just say windsor high PLEASE it is sounding NASTY out there


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm hungry um.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I'm hungry um.



I hear you there

- - - Post Merge - - -

SCOE keeps going down leaving us in the blind at which schools are opened and closed


----------



## Brackets (Dec 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> post-ball hangover problems?



lol maybe
also it's too close to xmas to be working hard


----------



## Cory (Dec 11, 2014)

i hate french


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

I was really exhausted last night but I couldn't sleep because it was hot, at least now it's raining.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> lol maybe
> also it's too close to xmas to be working hard



i used to have exams at the beginning of term after new year, i dunno wat our supervisors expected of us


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2014)

my favorite baseball player from my favorite baseball team got traded u__u


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Javocado said:


> my favorite baseball player from my favorite baseball team got traded u__u



Panda?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Panda?



Eww no haha but Matt Kemp if you know him :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Eww no haha but Matt Kemp if you know him :c



Nope  I know little about baseball, all i know is SF and root for NY Yankees


----------



## Eldin (Dec 11, 2014)

cursing myself right now made a stupid mistake at work and of course it's when this jackass is here to point it out

there is only one person (& his girlfriend) that I absolutely cannot stand coming in here, and I stg they come almost every day. multiple times a day usually. 

I hate my job so much, more and more every day ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

Eldin said:


> cursing myself right now made a stupid mistake at work and of course it's when this jackass is here to point it out
> 
> there is only one person (& his girlfriend) that I absolutely cannot stand coming in here, and I stg they come almost every day. multiple times a day usually.
> 
> I hate my job so much, more and more every day ;-;



Then apply to some other jobs and quit the one you have, if the environment is toxic you shouldn't have to be there... sorry about the cutting, Mama Cad will kiss it better *kisses your injuries*


----------



## Eldin (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not so much toxic as it is excruciatingly boring. One person works at a time. So I'm here, by myself, for 10-11 hours straight. 

And honestly I know I should but I feel obligated to stay because I haven't worked here for very long (and I get along with my boss and such - it's a club that I'm associated with otherwise so it's like I know everybody which makes it hard). It's easy, it's close to home, etc. and tbh I'm not going to find a job I genuinely "like", so I might as well stay where I am.

I've managed to get my hours down to two days a week (long days but eh), so I'm just trying to suck it up and get through it right now.

We might be shutting down in June, but tbh I am keeping my eyes open and if a better opportunity came up before then I would take it. There just aren't any around here. 

Basically I need to move, haha. The issue is kind of deeply rooted, I guess.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

I swear people will complain about anything these days...


----------



## Improv (Dec 11, 2014)

i just completely blew a presentation today and the teacher looked me dead in the eye and said "that was...yikes" so i almost hyperventilated and jesus christ i hate myself everyone in my group is like lol its ur fault u did nothing oK how about you help me next time instead of making me feel like **** for something you could have fixed


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2014)

I am just so upset man.... So our show was supposed to be Thursday and Friday but  Thursday(my cast day) got cancelled so the show was moved to Saturday. I can't make Saturday due to my Dads Lucky b-day being that day, once in 100 yrs will his birthday be 12/13/14, and just because this kid I share a part with (split cast) has family coming on Friday doesn't mean they can't come Saturday, literally we have spent way over $300 on this lucky b-day party for my dad and she freaking gives my position away and doesn't think of me in this situation in which none of my family could see my Saturday because we are all gonna be at this party, even my BFF in choir is coming to the party. I invited 10 people to come and see me, now I am just a part of the show again. I want my part back...  I practiced for this thing so much because I was coming out of my shell, I have a fear of public speaking and acting and such... and for once I was comfortable in front of everyone on stage. Sorry just ranting out of anger but it really hurts that I lost a part I was happy with for no reason


----------



## Cudon (Dec 11, 2014)

My literature teacher had a long talk with me and she was basically saying ''you should pick finnish as your 2nd language so the guys at the lukio wont grammar nazi your average to hell'' I feel pretty sad about it. My pride is hurt. Then again I AM **** at the language but eh.

I really just dont wanna study in finnish. I should go to an eng school or something after lukio.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate going to work because I'm new and don't know where anything is in the shop when people ask :/ otherwise i enjoy it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

When the EAS broadcasts a "weekly required test" at 6pm. I really thought something happened for a second.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

For two english classes in a row now, we've had nothing but entire periods of lectures about bullying.
Not that I don't think it's an issue, but filling 80 minutes of our school week basically repeating the same thing over and over again won't help matters. Just talk to the people who were bullying instead of subjecting the whole class to this. -.-


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> For two english classes in a row now, we've had nothing but entire periods of lectures about bullying.
> Not that I don't think it's an issue, but filling 80 minutes of our school week basically repeating the same thing over and over again won't help matters. Just talk to the people who were bullying instead of subjecting the whole class to this. -.-



Yeah, I'm sick and tired of that too. 
We have had NO SMOKING and NO DRUGS and NO ALCOHOL and NO SEX CAUSE YOU'LL DIE IMMEDIATELY lectures 24/7 all throughout school whether it's a pep assembly, a classroom, the theater, etc. For our weekly "fun" announcements, they were supposed to do funny skits but instead the entire thing was on sex trafficking...and the week before that was cyber bullying. I'm not for sex trafficking or cyber bullying of course but it's been shoved everywhere for my entire life as a student. Posters on my locker telling me about the Domestic Abuse Club and the Gay-Straight Alliance Club...so annoying.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't feel like going to school tomorrow, I'm so impatient. I'll probably just sleep all day, anyways. My algrebra teacher NEVER explains how to do the homework. All he does is give it to us then leaves the classroom for the whole period. 

Also, the fact that this is the first time wearing makeup for 3 years. Yes, 3 years. It is a very, very special occasion and I have no idea how to put on makeup anymore. How do you even apply eye shadow without screwing it up? I'm so lost, lol.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 12, 2014)

I feel really isolated.
Tyler was really sad when I told him the irrational obsessive thoughts are back.
"We never should have come home."
I'm sorry...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I feel really isolated.
> Tyler was really sad when I told him the irrational obsessive thoughts are back.
> "We never should have come home."
> I'm sorry...



wait, so did he actually try to help out or...?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 12, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> wait, so did he actually try to help out or...?


Yeah, he helped. He got me to sleep since I haven't been. He was just referring to the fact that I had a good week away from home. And when we got back, I started getting really bad again. I'm just embarrassed about it, that's all.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Yeah, he helped. He got me to sleep since I haven't been. He was just referring to the fact that I had a good week away from home. And when we got back, I started getting really bad again. I'm just embarrassed about it, that's all.



well unless you went up to your head and were all like "hey, cause me problems", you're no more to blame for your thoughts than I am for my panic attacks.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know why but I haven't been able to get any work done at all and I've been falling so behind in school since my friend and I stopped talking. She was really mean to me, to say the least, but somehow she kept me on track and it just bothers me that I became depend on her.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't wanna do anything today I just wanna cuddle up in my bed with crisps and video games. Well I gotta go the scavenger hunt but yarr


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I don't know why but I haven't been able to get any work done at all and I've been falling so behind in school since my friend and I stopped talking. She was really mean to me, to say the least, but somehow she kept me on track and it just bothers me that I became depend on her.



Sometimes its strange how abusive relationships do that to us. But we gotta break free from that and become more independent. *hugs* I am here to support you always, you know that. Try to separate your schoolwork from your friendship and focus on school and make a plan to catch up in the coming days that is realistic for you. Be sure to take care of you first. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> I don't wanna do anything today I just wanna cuddle up in my bed with crisps and video games. Well I gotta go the scavenger hunt but yarr



Same. I posted a couple days ago about being hospitalized for kidney stones. NOT FUN. I am in SO MUCH PAIN. That's why I am up at 6:30am.... since Midnight.... on TBT..... just lurking.... to get my mind off it.... vomiting every so often.....


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Sometimes its strange how abusive relationships do that to us. But we gotta break free from that and become more independent. *hugs* I am here to support you always, you know that. Try to separate your schoolwork from your friendship and focus on school and make a plan to catch up in the coming days that is realistic for you. Be sure to take care of you first.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'll try. Thank you 

And omg I hope you feel better very soon! D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Sometimes its strange how abusive relationships do that to us. But we gotta break free from that and become more independent. *hugs* I am here to support you always, you know that. Try to separate your schoolwork from your friendship and focus on school and make a plan to catch up in the coming days that is realistic for you. Be sure to take care of you first.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Holy crap... hope you get better. And god I hate vomiting so much it always make me so weak  *hugs*


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you guys! *hugs* I love TBT..... you guys are so awesome and kind and warm hearted.... I love you both..... and someone just donated 100TBT to my Dream Town contest because I made a HUGE error in estimating conversion rates, just because, and offered to help again should I need more TBT closer to the prize giveaway deadline. TBT is such a lovely place. It my getaway.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bob didn't clock me in at 5:30 today. I was 12 minutes late to work....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

My leg stop sleeping


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm kinda sad that I'm no longer a bridesmaid in my childhood friend's wedding. It was to be expected since we rarely talk--the last time I saw her was at a convention back in March, and even then she was busy modelling for a Lolita fashion show. By the same token, a part of me feels relieved since I no longer have to worry about the responsibilities that usually accompany the role of a bridesmaid. Ahh, so many mixed emotions...

Well, one thing's for sure, she'll have my support no matter what. Even if we're borderline acquaintances now, the memories we shared together are still dear to me. Above all else, I just want her to be happy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sick but I have to go to school.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

My mom. Uh yes you do have money, stop buying expensive crap if you need to save idiot.

Also please someone make me sick on Tuesday


----------



## Brackets (Dec 12, 2014)

today i went to the ice cream and drugs van but they didn't even have any ice cream left, they just had drugs. what kindof cover-up is that haha, i wanted ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> today i went to the ice cream and drugs van but they didn't even have any ice cream left, they just had drugs. what kindof cover-up is that haha, i wanted ice cream



LOL I want some now.

Also that I can't find good sigpics.. ugh they all are the wrong size and look ******** when resizing


----------



## Beary (Dec 12, 2014)

I had the worst meltdown I've ever had.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

Beary said:


> I had the worst meltdown I've ever had.



if you need to talk to anyone, I'm here C:


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2014)

I got an infraction for Bumping my thread, probably because it was pages of bumps since no one freaking even cares about it anymore... then without thinking I snapped back a report trying to prove my self innocent and now I just feel bad....


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 12, 2014)

My teacher assigned us a group project where we have to dance is sing on stage in front of 300 people and this counts as a huge grade.


Uhm, no. No, I'm not doing this.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

man i wanna punch that teacher now


----------



## Improv (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm about to fail my duel enrollment course and i just idk i'm so ****ing dumb i made a 54% on the last test lol everyone is is like oh my god i did so bad!!! i got a 94!!!!! 

well a big **** you to you!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm so scared for my final grades to be posted. That final was the worst test I have ever taken and my professor is taking his sweeeeet time grading it.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

My grades this semester are probably about to screw over my gpa. :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My grades this semester are probably about to screw over my gpa. :c





ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm so scared for my final grades to be posted. That final was the worst test I have ever taken and my professor is taking his sweeeeet time grading it.



I have a C, D, and F in my core classes but an A in everything else, I feel you


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I have a C, D, and F in my core classes but an A in everything else, I feel you


It's the opposite for me haha. I'm doing fine in my core classes and art but I've Cs in everything else, except math, which I'm desperately trying to bring up to a C. 

I'm sorry about your core grades, but at least you have some As, that's good!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It's the opposite for me haha. I'm doing fine in my core classes and art but I've Cs in everything else, except math, which I'm desperately trying to bring up to a C.
> 
> I'm sorry about your core grades, but at least you have some As, that's good!



I know... thanks.... I am in Honors classes I have never liked and have always been super tough


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 12, 2014)

Stupid school problems. I made a mistake, apparently a responsibility shoved onto me, I didn't really realize it.


Spoiler



So, I'm narrating this silly Christmas play thing. I was given a copy of the script and misplaced it. I thought I had it with me, apparently I don't, or someone accidentally took it or something. I accept responsibility for that, I'm a very forgetful person and on top of that I haven't felt well since Wednesday.

But nobody else had a copy either? The girl who wrote it was all flustered and blamed me for not keeping up with it. _She didn't save it on the computer after typing it up._ There were at least four copies of this unsaved script floating around and she placed the responsibility on me. I was the only one meant to speak (it was a poem thing, and I'm the narrator, all the lines were mine except for one) but that there were other copies and nobody else kept a single one?

I fully accept that I lost the copy given to me! I know, I'm the main speaker in this and I can't find it! But she didn't save it and nobody else kept a single paper... I didn't know I was supposed to keep track of the scripts, I honestly didn't.

Hot damn. For anyone who cares enough to answer me on this, honestly, is it really all my fault? It bothers me, because this is being counted as a grade.

For the record, I have the script for the other play I'm narrating. That one was saved and copies were thankfully handed out to everyone. All is well there. But that one is short and I don't do the speaking for most of it.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Stupid school problems. I made a mistake, apparently a responsibility shoved onto me, I didn't really realize it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did anyone tell you that you were gonna be the only one to hang onto the script? If not then it doesn't seem fair to me that all the responsibility is being placed on you, you couldn't have known and she should've at least saved it.

Also I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Did anyone tell you that you were gonna be the only one to hang onto the script? If not then it doesn't seem fair to me that all the responsibility is being placed on you, you couldn't have known and she should've at least saved it.
> 
> Also I hope you feel better soon.



I have to say, thanks for answering, or even reading my stupid rant. 

Nope, I went up and asked her for a copy, and that was that.

I did see her working on it for days and making a rough draft in a notebook. It gave the impression that things were ok. Things were apparently not ok. Luckily it seems that nobody else blamed me, not even the teacher. I might try re-writing it from memory though, because I don't want our grades tanked.

And thanks, I am feeling much better today.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I have to say, thanks for answering, or even reading my stupid rant.
> 
> Nope, I went up and asked her for a copy, and that was that.
> 
> ...


It's not stupid! It's good no one else blamed you cause it definitely doesn't sound like you were to blame at all. I hope you're able to re-write it and get a good grade.

And that's great, I'm glad.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 12, 2014)

GRRR! I am FURIOUS! WHY am I so FURIOUS! The Scavenger Hunt thread got me riled up and its supposed to be FUN. In FACT, it was my FAVOURITE event in the fair. But I think things are being done unfairly. and it PISSES ME OFFFFFFF....... 

I don't even think that's the real problem. I think the real problem stems from the dinner conversation I had with my boyfriend where he guessed his Christmas present correctly and seemed.... I dunno.... disappointed.... and then I my mind went spiralling into wether or not I should buy it for him or not..... and asking him if he would appreciate it..... he said he would..... (its an expensive gift - an engraved pen to commemorate his graduation with is BA[H])..... and then I thought he might use that against me later "Why did you spend THAT much money on a PEN?!" and then he said "Why do you think so horribly of me? I would never say that!" And its not out of me thinking horribly out of him but me thinking if my own thoughts are rational. I haven't been sleeping well.... with my mood disorder that could lead to reckless money spending (a symptom of mania). So I doubt myself a lot. 

So I have been taking it out on others on the Scavenger Hunt Thread. And I just need to cool my jets....


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hm.. my girlfriend's birthday is in 2 days, and tomorrow we're going to the Aquarium. I'm not sure how to give her her present. I mean, It's a really nice piece of jewelery that I remember her saying she wanted more than any peice since, about, 4 months ago. So I got her it, but, I can't go over to her house on her birthday because I've got some "things" to finish. At first I thought about leaving it in her mailbox, all wrapped up n' nice, but then I thought, "Hey, maybe I could leave it on her doorstep or window or something.". I drive through her neighborhood every morning, anyways, but I'm not sure what to do. Blah, birthday's and Christmas gifts make me so nervous. What if they don't like it? What if someone's gift is way better than mine?

Ugh.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

12 year molars are growing in and they're tearing my cheek apart ;-;

i can barely open my jaw too

why


----------



## tobi! (Dec 12, 2014)

Worried about wisdom teeth...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

i feel like everyone's out to give me a ****ing heart attack before i'm even 20.


----------



## Radda (Dec 12, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Hm.. my girlfriend's birthday is in 2 days, and tomorrow we're going to the Aquarium. I'm not sure how to give her her present. I mean, It's a really nice piece of jewelery that I remember her saying she wanted more than any peice since, about, 4 months ago. So I got her it, but, I can't go over to her house on her birthday because I've got some "things" to finish. At first I thought about leaving it in her mailbox, all wrapped up n' nice, but then I thought, "Hey, maybe I could leave it on her doorstep or window or something.". I drive through her neighborhood every morning, anyways, but I'm not sure what to do. Blah, birthday's and Christmas gifts make me so nervous. What if they don't like it? What if someone's gift is way better than mine?
> 
> Ugh.



She gotta love whatever you give her man,or she isn't really your baby.Pretty sure she'll enjoy it!

Anyways,I feel really messed up,since this dude who's name is Alex,whom I occasionally talk to alot,and sit with,yesterday we were watching Peter Pan (realistic version) I told him I was gonna sit with him,when I ran over to my girls,and my other guy friend called Ryan.He just stared at me with this melancholy,that made me really depressed,and I feel really bad doing that.I also had a really bad dream yesterday about a tour guide who was touring us throughout a graveyard museum or something,and said some stuff like,''What you see is you,'' and I saw a decapitated and a creepy girl who said,''I am really depressed'' and all this stuff,and it was in a room where bunnies were in bird cages and yeah.I woke up and I was paralyzed,and I was late to school.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 12, 2014)

the ad is gone for the car I was going to go look at this weekend, sold in two days apparently

sigh im just so tired of looking


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 13, 2014)

Norski said:


> Worried about wisdom teeth...



Got mine out last year, seriously not as bad as you think, really easy operation and the healing process had me eating goldfish the next day (though I can swallow those whole so not a good comparison)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh, I'm so upset with my mom. It's Friday today, and I'm supposed to feel relieved that it's the end of the week since there were so many events that happened. Well, my mom tells me that on Sunday I should go volunteer at a place, which gives good community servie hours. Considering I just came home and I was really tired, I just told her I'll think about it, and then she decides to get mad at me and vent to me that I'll have nothing to write to college on my application when I'm older, that I'm not a social person (she knows it's not true though) just because I didn't immediately respond to her question. And to wrap it up, she calls me a pushover. 

Not to mention I had a sucky day today, too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

Never mind.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 13, 2014)

We live in a fairly quiet apartment complex for families. For 8 years now it's been quite peaceful. My neighbor moved away a couple months ago and a new family moved in. They were quiet at first, but now they keep throwing karaoke parties during the weekends, and it's obnoxiously loud. It vibrates the walls! Not to mention it's past midnight and they're yapping outside as if no one's around. I know that one of the other residents has already asked them to keep it down...apparently to no avail. I'm almost ashamed they're of the same ethnicity as I am. Hope the other residents complain enough so that they're evicted.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 13, 2014)

my housemate is so bloody cheeky. he usually has like 20 fags a day but has no money atm, and for a treat for myself i bought a pack of 10, and he asked for one and i gave him one, and then another one later. then later in the day he asked for the rest of the pack? UM NO? and then he got all stressy when i didn't. I hardly ever smoke, it was a treat for myself so BACK OFF.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Just give him a rolled paper with something in usually works.

Also.. tuesday go suck a duck


----------



## a potato (Dec 13, 2014)

Everything. I just want it to stop already. I try but you won't stop. You just don't understand. One day I'll blow and it won't be pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

a potato said:


> Everything. I just want it to stop already. I try but you won't stop. You just don't understand. One day I'll blow and it won't be pretty.



What you said.. I pretty much feel the same way about certain drama **** going on


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 13, 2014)

Life has been a pain in the patella


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 13, 2014)

Still anxious about the stupid thing I ranted about yesterday.


----------



## Elise (Dec 13, 2014)

I went out last night for my 22nd birthday but I made an effort not to drink too much or stay out too late because I'm leaving for Europe today. Well, I've now just woken up and I have quite a bad hangover anyway plus I'm so tired and my feet hurt like crazy from the shoes I was wearing. 

I'm excited about going away and everything, don't get me wrong, but I'm really not looking forward to this plane trip.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

had to re-install gimp today and its taking me almost an hour.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 13, 2014)

my face


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2014)

When you like someone and they like someone else and the person they like likes the person you like to /:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you like someone and they like someone else and the person they like likes the person you like to /:



i know this so well.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

im so confused on what to do with this sig tbh
what effects do i use


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> i know this so well.



What made it worst is that the person I liked was talking to it about me


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoiler:  Why does my dad hate me



I hate my dad. All he's been doing this whole month is telling me to **** myself and shut the **** up and saying nasty **** to me. I don't think he understands how much he ruined 13 years of my ****ty ****ing life. I don't understand how my grandmother could've raised that nasty ass parent. I can't even consider him a parent anymore. He's the most disgusting creature that I have ever seen in my life. I don't understand why he treats my other siblings as three blessings to grace the earth and I'm just this disgusting ******* that should'nt have even been born. I don't understand any of this and why he hates me so much. I just want to punch him. Everyone thinks he's this really nice guy and he's not. He's a pig. I wish my family would believe that but they don't. No one believes it and they think I'm stupid. I try my best to get good grades, and, just maybe, make him like me - but he always says I'll never get anywhere in life. Even when I had all A's one year he said that I'll never amount to anything ever. My mother abandoned us without telling anyone with my half-sister's father when I was little, and she stole all of our money. I've basically given up on school because, I guess I've only been trying to make my only parent like me, and that's never going to happen even if I tried. My father has not had a job since she's left and I went through living on the streets at one point because he couldn't pay for the house, and now I'm the only source of his income, mainly because he steals my money out of my bank account. I can't do anything right - I can't even make my own parent show a tiny bit of affection. I've truly hit rock bottom, haven't I. I must be a truly horrible human being.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  Why does my dad hate me
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my dad. All he's been doing this whole month is telling me to **** myself and shut the **** up and saying nasty **** to me. I don't think he understands how much he ruined 13 years of my ****ty ****ing life. I don't understand how my grandmother could've raised that nasty ass parent. I can't even consider him a parent anymore. He's the most disgusting creature that I have ever seen in my life. I don't understand why he treats my other siblings as three blessings to grace the earth and I'm just this disgusting ******* that should'nt have even been born. I don't understand any of this and why he hates me so much. I just want to punch him. Everyone thinks he's this really nice guy and he's not. He's a pig. I wish my family would believe that but they don't. No one believes it and they think I'm stupid. I try my best to get good grades, and, just maybe, make him like me - but he always says I'll never get anywhere in life. Even when I had all A's one year he said that I'll never amount to anything ever. My mother abandoned us without telling anyone with my half-sister's father when I was little, and she stole all of our money. I've basically given up on school because, I guess I've only been trying to make my only parent like me, and that's never going to happen even if I tried. My father has not had a job since she's left and I went through living on the streets at one point because he couldn't pay for the house, and now I'm the only source of his income, mainly because he steals my money out of my bank account. I can't do anything right - I can't even make my own parent show a tiny bit of affection. I've truly hit rock bottom, haven't I. I must be a truly horrible human being.




You're not a horrible human being! I've seen a lot of you throughout the forums, and I think you're a great person. I personally don't know how else to help you, but I think you should find someone you can talk to. Someone you trust, like a teacher, or a friend.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sick and when ever I cough it feels like I got stabbed in the chest.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 13, 2014)

I re-wrote the school Christmas play.

The writer of the original work of Shakespearean art that was a _'Twas the Night Before Christmas_ spoof already blew my mistake way out of proportion... so, we'll see how things go if everyone decides to use my new version.

For my script, I'll be making multiple copies and using Microsoft Office's complicated "save" function, to prevent this little mishap from happening in the future. Christmas is saved!


----------



## tobi! (Dec 14, 2014)

People just love to overreact. I understand a lot of people have serious problems but others just blow them out of proportion.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2014)

Norski said:


> People just love to overreact. I understand a lot of people have serious problems but others just blow them out of proportion.



People handle their problems differently. Obviously if someone just said "You're stupid" and they reacted by saying they'd kill themselves, yeah, that'soverreacting. Some people either make their problems bigger than they seem because that's how they see them, and some people don't.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What made it worst is that the person I liked was talking to it about me



I've had them talk to me to try and get them with a friend who liked me ;_;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I've had them talk to me to try and get them with a friend who liked me ;_;



Oops my last post was sort of confusing xD I meant that they were talking to me about how they liked each other and that crap

It k friend


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oops my last post was sort of confusing xD I meant that they were talking to me about how they liked each other and that crap
> 
> It k friend



I'm here for u friend c:


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Recent news in the media.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

The fact that I can't sleep and there are so many lights on in the house *~*


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

It's 4:29 in the morning and I'm just staring at a tablet screen.

...Yup.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

The fact someone else got a raffle ticket for the pillow, whyyyyyyy.... </3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 14, 2014)

my face is still puffed up like hell
ugh medicine is annoying


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 14, 2014)

I have _so much_ homework and projects to do which I'm pretty sure are all due this or next week, and we still have exams to worry about. (and its _very_ soon... *shivers*)

The worst thing is, though, that I just keep on procrastinating.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

I want a white feather.. better get drawing and sig makin' bruh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2014)

Spoiler



crying over things that dont matter


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

tuesday why are parents so ****ing evil


----------



## Zane (Dec 14, 2014)

i can't concentrate today at all, on anything.


----------



## Radda (Dec 14, 2014)

I wanna spit on some people on the face of earth for screwing things up as well as dragging out the same quote over and over again.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

My cmoputer is so slow, if I mistype someting I don't see the errors until 4 minutes afetr I hit post. Right now all I see is "My" in my own post *flips a triple table since I already fliped two*


----------



## tobi! (Dec 14, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> My cmoputer is so slow, if I mistype someting I don't see the errors until 4 minutes afetr I hit post. Right now all I see is "My" in my own post *flips a triple table since I already fliped two*



Skype used to do that to me 24/7


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

Norski said:


> Skype used to do that to me 24/7



Except I only hvae google docs open, twitter, and this tab. nothing else is running on my coputer


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 14, 2014)

Tyler's upset with me because he's saying I never told him about the concert I went to last night.
I did, several times, but he's been so preoccupied with work and the police academy stuff that I think he forgot.
I didn't say that, because it'll just make things worse, but I think that's what happened.
I feel bad.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Tyler's upset with me because he's saying I never told him about the concert I went to last night.
> I did, several times, but he's been so preoccupied with work and the police academy stuff that I think he forgot.
> I didn't say that, because it'll just make things worse, but I think that's what happened.
> I feel bad.



You live your own life, he shouldn't be mad if you ahd fun


----------



## Beary (Dec 14, 2014)

This _one person_ is driving me insane and won't leave me alone.


----------



## Radda (Dec 14, 2014)

Writing Rise x Naoto Fanfic for someone,I let my friend edit,and she screwed it all up.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 14, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Except I only hvae google docs open, twitter, and this tab. nothing else is running on my coputer



I meant just the software Skype would make everything so slow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> Writing Rise x Naoto Fanfic for someone,I let my friend edit,and she screwed it all up.



Yowch...Sorry to hear that. Kind've happened to me except I had to do a project for school. We had to analyze The Great Gatsby and my friend wanted to edit my paragraph for the presentation. It was wrecked and she wrote all over it in INK.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

ppl tweeting details of the police operation in sydney, c'mon guys jihadists follow social media and ur compromising opsec


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

Norski said:


> I meant just the software Skype would make everything so slow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Man I don't even have Skype

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> ppl tweeting details of the police operation in sydney, c'mon guys jihadists follow social media and ur compromising opsec



Dude I would report him or something


----------



## puppy (Dec 14, 2014)

i have my new ipod sitting in my room but i cant open it until christmas and its killing me


----------



## tobi! (Dec 14, 2014)

Hoping Sydney is alright :L


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 14, 2014)

feeling sick watching whats happening in sydney, could have easily been where i live or where my parents live...


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 14, 2014)

17th December will be my first birthday without my mom, this is gonna suck so bad.


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> 17th December will be my first birthday without my mom, this is gonna suck so bad.



oh no D: i hope you have an absolutely wonderful birthday this year!


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been studying for most of the day and I'm so tired but I can't stop. How is it possible to have 5 finals within the span of 3 days?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I've been studying for most of the day and I'm so tired but I can't stop. How is it possible to have 5 finals within the span of 3 days?



Ikr, 3 days for me is 6 finals, 8am-12:19ish. I wish you luck.... I can't study much, I make more mistakes if I go over it


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Ikr, 3 days for me is 6 finals, 8am-12:19ish. I wish you luck.... I can't study much, I make more mistakes if I go over it



Oh really? I pretty much have to study. Good luck to you too! Just gotta get through this and I can do whatever I want for 4 weeks.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a project due tomorrow.

Progress?

1/4 done.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 15, 2014)

I though I'd be over this but I'm not. I had to answer a question in class and I didn't know what 18x18 is on the top of my head (I know, I'm stupid) and my teacher just kept rolling her eyes and laughing and looking at my classmates shaking her head. I feel really stupid. I can't talk to my classmates anymore...

- - - Post Merge - - -



WellJenerally said:


> I have a project due tomorrow.
> 
> Progress?
> 
> 1/4 done.


You just scared me ****less. I too have a project and I checked when it was due after reading this and it said the fifteenth. I panicked then realized it's due Jan 15th


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 15, 2014)

sigh... i don't know what it is, but i always feel like an outcast. i feel like i try to say something or be funny or make friends and i just get pushed to the side. it's like people know i'm here, they just ignore me. what makes it even worse is that usually people who go through that can go online and have tons of friends, but even on here i feel like that one everyone has seen, but no one really cares about. eh idk i'll just shut my mouth and go back to being friendless now​


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

My project partener knows I have been sick for a while and so she wants me to ditch the project and she will do it so I can catch up. I am greatful but feel bad for her


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 15, 2014)

it's 2:30 am and i'm studying for a test I have tomorrow. my textbook isn't loading anymore, i have a chapter and three sections to read i'm going in early to makeup a test and i've gotta up in three hours. gotta love finals week. 

but i still managed 2 projects, 2 packets and an entire unit in math hell yea

- - - Post Merge - - -



WellJenerally said:


> I have a project due tomorrow.
> 
> Progress?
> 
> 1/4 done.



shoot this just reminded me i have some usatestprep to do ugh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to finish an essay that's worth 50% of my grade and it's due by Friday. The due date was a while ago but my teacher lets us finish any work any time before the semester ends. I have loads of missing journals to make up, and I was supposed to read 150,000 words per semester, but I'm only on 10,000 words so I'm way behind. Procrastination is the best..


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have to finish an essay that's worth 50% of my grade and it's due by Friday. The due date was a while ago but my teacher lets us finish any work any time before the semester ends. I have loads of missing journals to make up, and I was supposed to read 150,000 words per semester, but I'm only on 10,000 words so I'm way behind. Procrastination is the best..



#teamprocrastination let us gather around and stress together. 
i missed a total of about 2 weeks of school 1 for the flu and one for a funeral and apparently I missed 2 projects that I didn't remember until Friday and my teacher says she probably won't let my made up projects count. I have a 90 rn and she added one I of the two project grades and it my grade dropped to an 80.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> #teamprocrastination let us gather around and stress together.
> i missed a total of about 2 weeks of school 1 for the flu and one for a funeral and apparently I missed 2 projects that I didn't remember until Friday and my teacher says she probably won't let my made up projects count. I have a 90 rn and she added one I of the two project grades and it my grade dropped to an 80.



For my progress report, it said I had 6 F's so I've been bringing my grades up since then. For my Math Class, I probably raised it to a High D or a Low-Mid C. I probably have a high F for Chemistry (because I seriously don't get anything in that class). I'm pretty sure I have a B or a C for both my band classes. I'm pretty sure I was supposed to have an A in my social studies class but my teacher didn't upgrade it because I turn everything in and I'm actually ahead on my work. And I think if I turn my stuff in for English class by Friday, I'll probably have a high-mid B by then. The struggle is real..


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have to finish an essay that's worth 50% of my grade and it's due by Friday. The due date was a while ago but my teacher lets us finish any work any time before the semester ends. I have loads of missing journals to make up, and I was supposed to read 150,000 words per semester, but I'm only on 10,000 words so I'm way behind. Procrastination is the best..



Read ALL the manga, one week over 4000 pages at one point, think of how many words per page in a lengthy book series

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> For my progress report, it said I had 6 F's so I've been bringing my grades up since then. For my Math Class, I probably raised it to a High D or a Low-Mid C. I probably have a high F for Chemistry (because I seriously don't get anything in that class). I'm pretty sure I have a B or a C for both my band classes. I'm pretty sure I was supposed to have an A in my social studies class but my teacher didn't upgrade it because I turn everything in and I'm actually ahead on my work. And I think if I turn my stuff in for English class by Friday, I'll probably have a high-mid B by then. The struggle is real..



I know the feeling, trying to do things but just my procrastinator side wants to play when I have like 5 assignments to do that are due tomorrow and aren't quick, like reading and annotating 110 pages about


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 15, 2014)

whys it so dark and gloomy outside ugh


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> whys it so dark and gloomy outside ugh



ikr, it is raining again here


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 15, 2014)

and so it continues...


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't focus for anything  I am such a horrible person....

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> and so it continues...


What continues darling?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> and so it continues...



u kno if u dont want ppl to read ur posts then edit them out

instead of this "i dont want ppl to read this but i actually do so i'll just strikethrough it"

ur like the ppl who get back their test papers where they "hide" most of it but leave the 99% mark peeking out so everyone can see it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u kno if u dont want ppl to read ur posts then edit them out
> 
> instead of this "i dont want ppl to read this but i actually do so i'll just strikethrough it"



The mentality.. I want people to read my problems but actually don't care about me or something..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2014)

unconfirmed reports of 2 hostages killed in sydney. seems more tried to escape, the terrorist opened fire, forcing the police to storm. rip


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2014)

Got work soon, but at least it's my last day.
Relationship stuff.
Sucks that we can only have 10 villagers per town.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Tomorrow, I just wanna.. mess **** up so they get a memory for life


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

WellJenerally said:


> I have a project due tomorrow.
> 
> Progress?
> 
> 1/4 done.



Oh gosh, what do you have to do? I hope it's not anything very time consuming :/


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 15, 2014)

It was snowing like all throughout november and now that christmas is coming it's completely sunny.
I JUST WANT A WHITE CHRISTMAS DAMNIT.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 15, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> It was snowing like all throughout november and now that christmas is coming it's completely sunny.
> I JUST WANT A WHITE CHRISTMAS DAMNIT.



I hear ya... Its 8 degrees Celsius right now.  :S


----------



## Saylor (Dec 15, 2014)

I looked at my grades and now my stomach hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

tomorrow.. yeah go figure..


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 15, 2014)

My Kidney stone STILL hasn't moved. I have been in SO MUCH PAIN for almost a WEEK. I have been given T3s but they make me tired, and I just want to enjoy my holidays..... I am worried that if it hasn't moved I am going to have to go for surgery or get another procedure to blast it out of my kidney (like they stick a tube up inside me and blast it out) or that wen they find the cause I am going to ave to make dietary restrictions to prevent another from happening.... My Abnormal Psych prof is absent so tis other prof took over and he is being a total ****.... I provided him with my medical note for Aegrotat Status and he is not being very supportive, and he is new, he doesn't have a PhD, so he doesn't know the ropes, and the tone of his emails have been very rude, he doesn't know what he has ben doing in this circumstance, and UGH.... he ANNOYS ME! If my regular prof was around he would know EXACTLY what to do and be in FULL support.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Spoiler



my friends are the worst, they aren't friends, they are nothing. I hate them so much I can't explain. Stupid social groups, they suck so much. I don't want to go back to school, I don't want to see them these holidays, not that I've seen them any other holidays, I'm always stuck here at home.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my friends are the worst, they aren't friends, they are nothing. I hate them so much I can't explain. Stupid social groups, they suck so much. I don't want to go back to school, I don't want to see them these holidays, not that I've seen them any other holidays, I'm always stuck here at home.



Internet friends are better than local friends anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My Kidney stone STILL hasn't moved. I have been in SO MUCH PAIN for almost a WEEK. I have been given T3s but they make me tired, and I just want to enjoy my holidays..... I am worried that if it hasn't moved I am going to have to go for surgery or get another procedure to blast it out of my kidney (like they stick a tube up inside me and blast it out) or that wen they find the cause I am going to ave to make dietary restrictions to prevent another from happening.... My Abnormal Psych prof is absent so tis other prof took over and he is being a total ****.... I provided him with my medical note for Aegrotat Status and he is not being very supportive, and he is new, he doesn't have a PhD, so he doesn't know the ropes, and the tone of his emails have been very rude, he doesn't know what he has ben doing in this circumstance, and UGH.... he ANNOYS ME! If my regular prof was around he would know EXACTLY what to do and be in FULL support.


Damn.. dude hope it gets sorted out seems like some crapload of mess there *hugs*


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Damn.. dude hope it gets sorted out seems like some crapload of mess there *hugs*



Thank you..... *hugs back*


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

ughhhh this signature that I'm making in gimp as practice looks really off and idk what to do


----------



## Improv (Dec 15, 2014)

i might lack 1 elective credit that is preventing me from graduating an entire semester early and if that's the case, my schedule next year has to consist of 5 AP classes and I want to cry my schedule will not work any other way so I hope to god i have all the electives i need so i can just take regular english, government, and anatomy and then get out of high school in december

god if i have to live through 5 more AP classes i'm gonna have a cow


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Internet friends are better than local friends anyway.



that's actually so true, internet friends mean a lot to me <3


----------



## Radda (Dec 15, 2014)

I am dying from this mother load of gifts and cards I need to make,stacked with homework..............................


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

I HATE when I do something, a gift, a favor, free work or cut someone a deal and they don't ever say thank you. It is the least you could say, I just wanna know i am not upsetting you or did something wrong, do you not like it? What are you trying to say!!!


----------



## Hipster (Dec 15, 2014)

hmm.. I hope I receive my refund :c ..I got scammed by this gift card!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 15, 2014)

I feel so bad for my dad~
We keep on finding our christmas presents around the house because he didn't hide them very well, and now my brother is whining that this is the worst christmas ever. ily logan but you're a brat sometimes.
I don't think finding my presents has been that bad, i'm getting a flatscreen tv for my bedroom and a 50 dollar eshop giftcard! <3
also, i have a nasty stomach virus where i'm throwing up any solid food i eat, but because of stupid anxiety i missed school today, so my mom is probs gonna force me to go tuesday with a stomach bug. here's to hoping i don't puke at school.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 15, 2014)

It's December and it's only like 60-70 degrees outside when it should usually be around 40 or so. It doesn't feel like Christmas at all. Also I will be stuck with my family over holiday break but it's not exactly a safe space to be in with my mental illnesses (;~ I just want to watch snow and not have any of my family make insensitive remarks about my issues- is that too much to ask!?!??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 16, 2014)

my macbook air died 
im sorry macbook i never dropped you but mum did hit u against the unit... BUT IT WASN'T EVEN THAT BAD OF A HIT
why did you have to do this to me, why did u have to rainbow line ur screen
why
i swear all my laptops r CURSED


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Ooh..
I hope your next laptop won't get broken..


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 16, 2014)

Struggling to adjust my sleeping schedule to normal sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> my macbook air died
> im sorry macbook i never dropped you but mum did hit u against the unit... BUT IT WASN'T EVEN THAT BAD OF A HIT
> why did you have to do this to me, why did u have to rainbow line ur screen
> why
> i swear all my laptops r CURSED


It is apple after all.

Also that I'm freezing my butt off because the hot water is broken


----------



## Brackets (Dec 16, 2014)

was learning about sore throats all last week at uni and now I HAVE A SORE THROAT.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Annachie said:


> was learning about sore throats all last week at uni and now I HAVE A SORE THROAT.



u shud take antibiotics, they fix evrything


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u shud take antibiotics, they fix evrything



or a whisky


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Noiru said:


> or a whisky



nah whiskey is better than scottish pish


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> nah whiskey is better than scottish pish


they're the same lel


----------



## Brackets (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u shud take antibiotics, they fix evrything



stop adding to the antibiotic resistance problem, fool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Annachie said:


> stop adding to the antibiotic resistance problem, fool



take some j?germeister and chill yo


----------



## Brackets (Dec 16, 2014)

Noiru said:


> take some j?germeister and chill yo



i'm on it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm on it



yer good m8


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Annachie said:


> stop adding to the antibiotic resistance problem, fool



antibiotic resistance is the answer to western healthcare privilege


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Stop spamming

My 3DS is missing cause I'm irresponsible damn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

but it's fun stop being boring


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

I am the definition of boring.

Well whatever I'm gonna have to search for it when I get home I guess. Mehhhh my fault


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

good to know

oh and it's in the shower i think


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

where were u when the ruble collapsed


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> where were u when the ruble collapsed



in my bed


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Stop spamming



this thread is basement **** tier


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Thanks for the help I appreciate it



ur welcome

btw poor ahri in the sig must hurt to bend the tails like that


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Just like your league mechanics 

Insert Cookie monster 

But yeah I did forget that my thread got nerfed KEK


----------



## Leela (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Just like your league mechanics
> 
> Insert Cookie monster
> 
> *But yeah I did forget that my thread got nerfed KEK*



As everyone said before, "OMG KNOW I WONT GET MA POST BELLZZZ!!!!!1111!!! SOO UNFAR!!!111!!!"

I want to sell Marshal, but I haven't played in weeks so he may have moved out and been voided.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Leela said:


> As everyone said before, "OMG KNOW I WONT GET MA POST BELLZZZ!!!!!1111!!! SOO UNFAR!!!111!!!"
> 
> I want to sell Marshal, but I haven't played in weeks so he may have moved out and been voided.



Maybe he moved to my town


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 16, 2014)

I finally went to the doctor for my super long period (I think it's an ongoing 3 months? 4?) and pains in my pelvis, but now everyone is concerned and I have a lot of blood tests and ultrasounds to look forward to. I'm scared? Especially for the well woman exam. But I went... It was time. Just worried that my girl junk is breaking down again and they won't be able to fix me this time. Going without a period for a year is one thing, this is a completely different thing. :/ Doctors' appointments suck.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Luck!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I finally went to the doctor for my super long period (I think it's an ongoing 3 months? 4?) and pains in my pelvis, but now everyone is concerned and I have a lot of blood tests and ultrasounds to look forward to. I'm scared? Especially for the well woman exam. But I went... It was time. Just worried that my girl junk is breaking down again and they won't be able to fix me this time. Going without a period for a year is one thing, this is a completely different thing. :/ Doctors' appointments suck.


Oh god that must feel terrible, I hope everything works out <3


----------



## Goth (Dec 16, 2014)

chillv said:


> My contemplation on killing myself, and the fact that I never have told anyone about it.



I feel like this user died


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

... Why?


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 16, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I finally went to the doctor for my super long period (I think it's an ongoing 3 months? 4?) and pains in my pelvis, but now everyone is concerned and I have a lot of blood tests and ultrasounds to look forward to. I'm scared? Especially for the well woman exam. But I went... It was time. Just worried that my girl junk is breaking down again and they won't be able to fix me this time. Going without a period for a year is one thing, this is a completely different thing. :/ Doctors' appointments suck.



Oh, my, I'm so sorry. That must hurt really badly, I hope that it works out! Doctors' appointments are scary. :/

-----


Spoiler: Uh, I'm having relationship problems, I suppose. Sorry for the horrible grammar, I copied this from somewhere else I posted this from.



/rant - relationships are really hard

idk i just find them extremely difficult to deal with sometimes. especially if you were friends were such a long time it's torture just getting into fights and/or realizing you just don't love them the way you did. i think i love my girlfriend? of course i love my girlfriend, but, it feels like it's dwindling. i don't feel jealous anymore when she's always talking to that one guy in the halls. i don't feel sad when she doesn't talk to me one day. im scared to lose her because she's also my best friend for 7 years. im scared to lose her because we have the same friends, i don't want to lose them, either. i don't want to be alone again. i don't want to hurt her. i've tried to relight that flame but she's always just so busy. she's the most busy person i know. she's so outgoing and friendly and has so many friends, and i'm just... there. i'm not a good friend, i don't try to talk to people, i don't try at anything. im just there simply because i am. i don't want to lose her because she's the only friend i've had in such a long time. we've never fought before, besides tiny lashes, since we've met. i'd practically be hated at school if i hurt her, and i don't want to hurt her, either. it just feels... wrong... in a way, to say that i love her yet not truly meaning it like i once did. i'm not sure why i even get myself into these situations, they always end up bad. i feel like it's because of school. we never see each other anymore, and when we do, at school, it's for 1 minutes. i guess this is kinda a rant on friends, too, because i have so little of them. i want to be outgoing and friendly, i want to have lots of friends who love me, but i don't. i have 1, who's my girlfriend. i could have 0 for all i know one day.


tl;dr -- i wish making friends in reality was as easy as making friends online. i think my life would be 20x+ better tbh. i also wish being in a relationship was as happy and lovely as people portray it to be. it's not.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> tl;dr -- i wish making friends in reality was as easy as making friends online. i think my life would be 20x+ better tbh. i also wish being in a relationship was as happy and lovely as people portray it to be. it's not.



Me too. I've made friends in college but like...it takes a lot of energy and work to do it. Especially when you have to push past the "small talk" phase of a friendship...that's always so awkward for me. It's always much easier for me to be friendlier and more open online.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

this bed feels so uncomfortable seriously


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Aradai said:


> this bed feels so uncomfortable seriously



Why?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Why why?


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 17, 2014)

Nanfan said:


> Me too. I've made friends in college but like...it takes a lot of energy and work to do it. Especially when you have to push past the "small talk" phase of a friendship...that's always so awkward for me. *It's always much easier for me to be friendlier and more open online.*



Yes, very. I really do want to be one of those people who're really outgoing, talkative, friendly, social... but, I guess I'm just not. I mean, I try to be social in classes and such, but once you're known as the really quiet person in class for such a long time, It's hard to change that. At least, for me it is. I wish my online friends just, kinda', lived by me, I suppose.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Yes, very. I really do want to be one of those people who're really outgoing, talkative, friendly, social... but, I guess I'm just not. I mean, I try to be social in classes and such, but once you're known as the really quiet person in class for such a long time, It's hard to change that. At least, for me it is. I wish my online friends just, kinda', lived by me, I suppose.



Yeah, same. I'm always much more open online. I'm horrible at going up to people and talking. When I first got to college (yeah, I'm really old) I tried to make friends with everyone and it was awful! I would constantly just small talk to people all day and then go back to my dorm and talk to my actual friends online.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

All my posts :O


----------



## Radda (Dec 17, 2014)

My so called P.E friend group uses me as a alternative device.
I took a shot for a strumpet in the group and she treats me like this.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 17, 2014)

I had appendectomy a week ago, so I'm still recovering. I hate how messy my room has gotten. I've also missed school a lot because of the surgery and I'm probably going to fail. DDD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> All my posts :O



What about them?


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel sick about it


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 17, 2014)

The invention the phablet bothers me, a combination of a tablet and phone. Do we really need more communication devices? 

I mean seriously.... Worst thing is I might end up buying it. Damn hypes. I have more communication devices then people to communicate with.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> The invention the phablet



Is that real?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you real.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

No, I'm a spirit. xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> No, I'm a spirit. xD



I know. *sob sob* *cries hysterically*


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Did you kill me? :O


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Did you kill me? :O



No, I did. 
(jokes)


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay Tokay+Myst xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Whyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought you didn't like that tag


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Okay Tokay+Myst xD



*facepalm*


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Do hit your head to hard xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband broke up with me


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

</3my heart is broken forever


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You don't even know me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Not anymore....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I'm laughing too hard


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Are your guts hurting? xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes. From all the pain you caused me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Whatever Myst did "Facepalm* xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

What


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

What


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

What what


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Hm..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Why won't you take me to Sweden


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

It's too cold.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

It's cool. (XD)

Just do it


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 17, 2014)

The teacher for my favorite class is pissing me the **** off. I feel like he hates me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay are we there yet


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Yes.



:0 *u*
Yayayayayayayayyaayyaayyayaayayyayaya thankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You're freezing


----------



## tobi! (Dec 17, 2014)

My neopets are dead.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

So are mine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> My neopets are dead.



What was your username? >.>


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Is that real?



Appearently. There was an add in my tv guide for it.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Another night of insomnia~
Hooray!<3


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

It sounds pretty dumb, as you said. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> Another night of insomnia~
> Hooray!<3



Ninja


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Karma. c:<


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

xD


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

My brother bugs me so much ugh
He refuses to play smash or pinacle with me because he wants to play "real" games on a "good" console. Obviously since his favorite movie is grown ups he isn't the pinnacle of high standards, but you shouldn't be embarrassed to play something. :L


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Brothers are that way I guess :/
Mine won't play smash with me either.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> My brother bugs me so much ugh
> He refuses to play smash or pinacle with me because he wants to play "real" games on a "good" console. Obviously since his favorite movie is grown ups he isn't the pinnacle of high standards, but you shouldn't be embarrassed to play something. :L



Grown-ups...yikes...

I always get mad when people say that Nintendo consoles and games are immature or stupid. Like...they have been around and do very well for so long for a reason. I agree, you shouldn't be embarrassed to play something. Why waste time trying to critique stuff all the time when you could just have fun..?

My brother plays smash with me but we always have to play as a team bc I am super competitive


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

I meant to say mk8 instead of pinacle, whoops. Must have copied and pasted that there. XD
Anyways, I agree. I think in the fight to make video games more "mature" Nintendo has been left behind and dismissed as childish just because it isn't another COD clone.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

It has. They still make quality games that do well. Their games have a lot of content and purpose, whereas I see many of the COD-type games having very little content and contribution to the medium. Like there's nothing wrong with COD or FPS in general, I do enjoy them, but don't try to say one is more mature than the other, you know? Both have pros and cons. You might as well just enjoy what you want to without worrying about others


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

My parents.. as usual. You just ****ing wait.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Has A LOT HW to do, knows this well, 1am comes around, yeah I should probably do that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll do yer hw m8...


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I'll do yer hw m8...



Really... that would be killer, I hate DBAs 12 questions each a Paragraph long and 140pgs of annotating


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 17, 2014)

When people think YouTube comments is a "valid" place to get information.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When people think YouTube comments is a "valid" place to get information.



THANK YOU, someone understands


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> THANK YOU, someone understands



Yes, or when people use it to hate because it's popular opinions


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Even worse is the 12 Q assign I have done before and I KNOW I have. It was a google form so I have no proof but I know this article. I am just gonna ask him to take a second look in the class responses for mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yes, or when people use it to hate because it's popular opinions



Even worse when people advertise and then when people get mad they get all mad like Its a free country or F-bomb you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Even worse is the 12 Q assign I have done before and I KNOW I have. It was a google form so I have no proof but I know this article. I am just gonna ask him to take a second look in the class responses for mine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yes and when people start argue on political videos, lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes and when people start argue on political videos, lol



Or when people think they are better then the vid makers, you think your better then post a video


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Or when people think they are better then the vid makers, you think your better then post a video



Exactly. I mostly go on youtube for music so I really don't watch videos per se that much


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Exactly. I mostly go on youtube for music so I really don't watch videos per se that much



I watch vids and occasionally music videos, I stumble upon half of my music. Though I am addicted to two AMAZING songs that I will listen to for hours


Spoiler: sooonnngggzzz














All hail the living Tombstone


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

thanks xD

Yeah I do watch videos sometimes but in general I'm there for music unless I'm on poop.fm


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> thanks xD
> 
> Yeah I do watch videos sometimes but in general I'm there for music unless I'm on poop.fm



Lol Yeah I am not much of a music video fan or radio, just random stuff... :3 I should probably start annotating


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Mhm, yeah the tube is good though for Japanese obscurities unless someone takes them down


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When people think YouTube comments is a "valid" place to get information.



u shud use yahoo answers for that


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u shud use yahoo answers for that


Yerr cause all you want is now...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u shud use yahoo answers for that



Yeah, that's a good idea! I can find so much on things, like if it's safe to reuse a toilet paper by putting it in the washing machine.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea! I can find so much on things, like if it's safe to reuse a toilet paper by putting it in the washing machine.



its a good gold rush simulator, lots of sifting thru **** to find a few grains of treasure


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Lolol my paint talent is like a 5 year kid


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll have a blue Christmas without youuu. 
I miss my girlfriend, but don't you worry about me honey. I'm quite alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

fml. that's all


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Ugh I put cheese into these noodles and its sticking all the peas and corn together


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

uh can take the cheese is yum


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> uh can take the cheese is yum



Lol WHAT did I just read xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Lol WHAT did I just read xD



nothing.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 17, 2014)

When you see the person who $%&#$^ you over posting on the forum... 
I want to slap you in the mouth! ARGH!


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

I am bothered that's it's not christmas yet.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

I have this overwhelming paranoia that people hate me on whichever forum I'm active on. ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

that i cant find some album blaehaeh


----------



## starlark (Dec 17, 2014)

*monies*


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 17, 2014)

i really need to get more friends lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> View attachment 77634
> *monies*



oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

RetroT said:


> i really need to get more friends lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh god i cant stop laughing is that milanoo or something


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> View attachment 77634
> *monies*



omg

the fact that this username is available
but name changes cost 2 much
and idk if i wanna switch
wot if someone took my current one
ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

it's cheap lol xD

but monies omg what company is that


----------



## starlark (Dec 17, 2014)

ain't even a company, it's my goddamn spanish teacher


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

omg

even worse xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

go sleep or entertain me bcuz im dope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> go sleep or entertain me bcuz im dope



e-entertain you...?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 17, 2014)

starlark said:


> ain't even a company, it's my goddamn spanish teacher



oH MY GOD


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2014)

ppl trying to jack my swag


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

fruck lambert

also idk whether to buy a feather now or wait meh


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 17, 2014)

[4:57:04 PM] ★ goddess of everything ★: What's up? ^^
[5:01:13 PM] ♥: Playing Pokemon
[5:01:33 PM] ★ goddess of everything ★: Pokemon? Rad.
[5:01:42 PM] ♥: Yup
[5:01:51 PM] ★ goddess of everything ★: I'll leave you to that.
[5:02:05 PM] ♥: K

Wow, thanks for trying. 4 words in total, that must be your new record. Thanks for that, makes me feel like I'm worth talking to.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

RetroT said:


> [4:57:04 PM] ★ goddess of everything ★: What's up? ^^
> [5:01:13 PM] ♥: Playing Pokemon
> [5:01:33 PM] ★ goddess of everything ★: Pokemon? Rad.
> [5:01:42 PM] ♥: Yup
> ...



i mean theyre clearly busy playing pokemon


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel such a failure, sigh I just wanna go jump off a bridge


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean theyre clearly busy playing pokemon



s'pose

but she's been like this for a week
i mean playing pokemon is a p good reason but she's only had it since yesterday lmao

at least say that you don't want to talk to me it's not that hard


----------



## Aradai (Dec 17, 2014)

scared.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 17, 2014)

overwhelmed.


----------



## Radda (Dec 17, 2014)

My ****ing friends who use me as a side conversation.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 17, 2014)

Someone brought in four feral cats today. (He purposely puts cages in his backyard to catch them). They were VICIOUS and flea infested. 
Then someone brought in a coyote/dog hybrid. That was weird yet fascinating. 
Work is stressful sometimes.


----------



## Ramen (Dec 18, 2014)

i ruined an entire pint of ben and jerry's cherry garcia because i forgot to put back in the freezer...


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I feel such a failure, sigh I just wanna go jump off a bridge



Don't jump, you are perfect and no failure. You are amazing and such a wonderful person <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ramen said:


> i ruined an entire pint of ben and jerry's cherry garcia because i forgot to put back in the freezer...



Why can't you throw it back in the freezer now?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

The fact that my friend plays on her phone too much and that whenever I try to talk to her she ignores me, so I always feel lonely at lunchtime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> The fact that my friend plays on her phone too much and that whenever I try to talk to her she ignores me, so I always feel lonely at lunchtime



Try tapping on her, tell her that you want to talk to her.

Thanks to the cell phones, people have been less social at the tables.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Try tapping on her, tell her that you want to talk to her.
> 
> Thanks to the cell phones, people have been less social at the tables.



I do, but once I tell her, she goes right back to looking at the screen. Oh, the woes of not having a smartphone.

At least I get to talk to her during P.E.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> At least I get to talk to her during P.E.



Well, that's good at least xD
I hope she starts talking to you at lunch  , you can always smash the phone (Don't do that xD)


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't changed my shirt in 4 days... idk why but I just haven't... I am discusting some times (this time I am just a smell person)


----------



## Brackets (Dec 18, 2014)

i can't read chest x-rays and i don't think i'll ever be able to 
oh well it's too close to xmas to care!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

i bit my tongue and i have a pimple or we down there ugh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i can't read chest x-rays and i don't think i'll ever be able to
> oh well it's too close to xmas to care!





Spoiler











this is bad tho, right??


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

I have to see a therapist later today and I really do not wish to go,I hate having to go to therapy sessions I know they're there to help but I can't even talk to them no matter how hard I try.I just can't open up to them.​


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

ahhaha we r all fukt


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ahhaha we r all fukt


nah just shove a rake up there


----------



## Brackets (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL i hope i get that in the exam


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know what to eat, and I don't have any money


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i can't read chest x-rays and i don't think i'll ever be able to
> oh well it's too close to xmas to care!



They are not that hard it read, I can read them a little bit if you need help

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBacon said:


> I don't know what to eat, and I don't have any money



Toast~ good cheap morning food


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> They are not that hard it read, I can read them a little bit if you need help



ur 15, how can u read a chest x-ray better than annachibi the heart surgeon??


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> They are not that hard it read, I can read them a little bit if you need help
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ima do that and boil some eggs x3 Thanks for helping me with my first world problems


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

So let me tell you what happen before **** started happening

So me and my friend Maddie left my old swim team Crimson and we went to Solo, Solo is a great team so we loved it but problem is were now the "newbies" so I manege to be friends with the popular group and the other groups so Maddie is a pretty fast swimmer shes faster then me in Free and Fly but im better then her in Breast and Back so she had a falling out with her old best friend Hunter who also came with us from Crimson so there parents kind of tell them you can be rude to them its fine! So they both have been acting like teenage girls anyways me and Maddie made a agreement that I go in front of her for breast and Back and she goes in front of me for Free and Fly so recently she wont let me go in front of her for ANYTHING! So Breaststoke cam (My best stroke) and I said maddie can I go in fronmt of you? Shes say I dont know not even looking at me (she does that ALL the time) so right on the first lap I beat her so were in the locker room and I froget my towel so I asked her can I just dry off my arms and legs? Once again I dont know... She forgets her towel ALL the time and I share mine with her with out a second thought so anyways I asked her how come she didnt let me go in front of her for anything? She said I will text you so we both walk out and I dont see my dad and I asked her may I call my dad so I know where he is? She says I have a certain amout of min so... And her mom is just standing there doing NOTHING staring at us and doesnt even give a **** about me and leave so back at Crimson her mom was late a lot so whenever we didnt see her mom there we would make her sit in the car with us until her mom came so im pretty upset about that so my dad gets there 30min later. So I get home and I get a message from her saying. Cuz im faster then u in everything. Now that made me so ****ing mad because I dont get are you home safe? Did you get a ride? Nope! I got that so im thinking its her little brother playing a prank so I told her to Facetime me so she did and yep it was her!  So I texted back saying like you shouldnt point another persons deficiencies and stuff and she somes back saying im just stating a fact you can look at the meet results (I did and I beat her in Free Breast Back) so I told her never text me again I had a feeling that we wernt really friends that you lost me as a friend but all I lost was dead weight. Then I relisde something she did the EXACT same thing she did to Hunter to me. So what should I do I have practice today and she is going to be there what should I do?


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

peachesandicecream said:


> So let me tell you what happen before **** started happening
> 
> -snip-



Holy crap, that was hard to read XD
My advice: Forget about her and move on. Sounds like a snarky brat... either you'll make up and be friends again down the road or you won't. Yeah, you'll have to be around her, but be the better person and just ignore her. There will be many, many times in your life like this... learn to block out the ****heads now.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Holy crap, that was hard to read XD
> My advice: Forget about her and move on. Sounds like a snarky brat... either you'll make up and be friends again down the road or you won't. Yeah, you'll have to be around her, but be the better person and just ignore her. There will be many, many times in your life like this... learn to block out the ****heads now.



I know that but I have a good feeling shes going to kick me in the head at practice or just be a brat ugh


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

peachesandicecream said:


> I know that but I have a good feeling shes going to kick me in the head at practice or just be a brat ugh



Well this probably isn't good advice, but if she kicks you in the head, punch her in the face. Some people need to be taken down a peg or two. My philosophy, at least.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Well this probably isn't good advice, but if she kicks you in the head, punch her in the face. Some people need to be taken down a peg or two. My philosophy, at least.



Haha that what my dad said!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur 15, how can u read a chest x-ray better than annachibi the heart surgeon??


they are her in disguise m9


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Dad owes me money but keeps ignoring me when I ask for it.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Dad owes me money but keeps ignoring me when I ask for it.



You should talk to him in the car or when hes doing nothing so he cant ignore you
Mind me asking how much does he owe? And why?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

People can't write out bank account numbers properly gg no monies for u


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

peachesandicecream said:


> You should talk to him in the car or when hes doing nothing so he cant ignore you
> Mind me asking how much does he owe? And why?



Well it's my birthday money that he hasn't given me. He doesn't really get us anything or do anything with my sister and I, he's selfish. I barely ever see him. He took me shopping but I didn't get anything since he just sat in best buy for a while. I feel like I deserve the money because it was my birthday and he never buys us anything or is even concerned about us. Lol. Would explain why he doesn't pay child support either. He's lazy and self centered and ugh, he forgets he has kids.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Now I can't access Little Big Planet Central on the mobile site. Every time I try to open, it says "come back in Chrome or Firefox n00b". I've been wondering, why is LBPC always a target of hacking? Hackers are so paranoid. They'll even aim for smaller sites. LBPC isn't as busy as TBT, so why are they targeting smaller sites?


----------



## Brackets (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur 15, how can u read a chest x-ray better than annachibi the *heart surgeon*??



final warning karla. i TOLD you i am a brain surgeon


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> final warning karla. i TOLD you i am a brain surgeon



dont ppl think with their hearts??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> final warning karla. i TOLD you i am a brain surgeon



mind and heart work together chibichan


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur 15, how can u read a chest x-ray better than annachibi the heart surgeon??



Maybe I used to study the body and xray stuff because I wanted to be a doctor, until I realized it was to much trouble even though I am 15 I can study what I want

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> final warning karla. i TOLD you i am a brain surgeon



Sorry if I offend you by asking to help.I am no trained professional but I had a passion for x-ray, parasitic infection, and illness for a while....


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 18, 2014)

my computer keeps setting the date to different times so Chrome keeps saying its unsafe for me to go into this site when i set it to the correct time and its pissing me off because i can't go anywhere except a few forums like this

why does it keep forwarding the year every 5 minutes what is this


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

RetroT said:


> my computer keeps setting the date to different times so Chrome keeps saying its unsafe for me to go into this site when i set it to the correct time and its pissing me off because i can't go anywhere except a few forums like this
> 
> why does it keep forwarding the year every 5 minutes what is this


switch browsers....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry if I offend you by asking to help.I am no trained professional but I had a passion for x-ray, parasitic infection, and illness for a while....



its ok annichiska is a teacher so she loves it when students have a passion for stuff like that


----------



## Brackets (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry if I offend you by asking to help.I am no trained professional but I had a passion for x-ray, parasitic infection, and illness for a while....



lol you didn't offend me but can you actually tell the difference between and the signs of pulmonary consolidation and atelectasis cause that's what i'm stuck on or are you just bull****ting

edit: and yes i'm apparently a teacher as well


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> lol you didn't offend me but can you actually tell the difference between and the signs of pulmonary consolidation and atelectasis cause that's what i'm stuck on or are you just bull****ting
> 
> edit: and yes i'm apparently a teacher as well



I had to re look up the terms but do know them in definition, the lungs filling with fluid or collapsing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> lol you didn't offend me but can you actually tell the difference between and the signs of pulmonary consolidation and atelectasis cause that's what i'm stuck on or are you just bull****ting



have u tried enhancing the xray and zooming in on the pixels??
like these crimefighters


----------



## Brackets (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I had to re look up the terms but do know them in definition, the lungs filling with fluid or collapsing.



Thanks but i had got as far as googling the terms myself



KarlaKGB said:


> have u tried enhancing the xray and zooming in on the pixels??
> like these crimefighters



hahahah


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Thanks but i had got as far as googling the terms myself
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah



I can tell the difference of the two though:3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I can tell the difference of the two though:3



im sure annacheese the pulmonologist wud like to know


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry to butt-in with my problems..... but....

1. I passed a kidney stone the other day, which was fun.... I thought the pain was over, but today I woke up in severe pain and it turns out there might be another one.... THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR OVER A WEEK! :'( I need a hug..... How long will tis suffering go on for?!?!

2. I feel so empty and lonely. I live with my boyfriend of 6 years and talked to him about this. We spend 24 hours a day together practically so time together has just become the norm, I guess. Most couples would get sick of each other - we don't. We just.... exist. He does his thing, I do mine. Today he received his acceptance into Graduate School for this coming January. I am so proud of him. He is really going places. He had his doubts but I always had faith in him. For a time e was addicted to video games and his grades suffered and I helped him overcome that. Just recently he had to write 7 papers in a month and a half to complete his last semester of his undergraduate year and he did it! He F-ing did it! He DESERVES to be rewarded! He DESERVES a break! His Xbox Live friends got PS4s months ago and for a late birthday gift pooled money together and got him a Destiny PS4 so he could play with them again. SUPER nice of them. Once Destiny got boring it was Battlefield. Then GTA V soon after. Now its Dragon Age. He spends more time playing Dragon Age than he does spending quality time with me. We have been watching Parks & Recreation together, and recently I bought Smash Bros for the Wii U for us to play, but the amount of time we spend doing those activities is SO MINIMAL compared to the time he spends online with his friends. And while playing Destiny 2 girls were added to his group of friends that he now plays with, and he assumes I am going to be super jealous and controlling and insane about it so he feels he has to tweak answers or bend answers to make them less harsh because "I don't like his friends". How can he make that judgement call? HE doesn't like some of his friends that he plays with! So I consume my time just to cope. I spend HOURS on TBT, I host contests like my Dream Town contest to consume time. I take 4 hour baths just to escape the noise.....


----------



## Eldin (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Dad owes me money but keeps ignoring me when I ask for it.



I hear you, my mother borrowed a couple hundred like three years ago that I'm never going to see again. And I just lent my Dad a g to buy a car. ;l Like come on, I should not be supporting you guys already. Anyways, I like the car idea. He can't evade, haha. 

my clementine is like weirdly thick skinned. fruit should not be this crunchy.


----------



## Radda (Dec 18, 2014)

Mkay.

1 This asshat who sits next to me in B period.Yesterday I told him a fact about the guy,and when I rose my hand to tell the teacher he did and stole my answer.Also my friend who gave him candy,he started waving it infront of his friend's face and saying,"Look I got more candy than you!" also he makes hella noises and pisses me off soooo much.

2. I need to do 
- 10 poems
- 2 stories
- 13 Christmas cards
- Dress warmly.
for tomorrow and I am god damn dying.

3.I have alot of **** bug experiences,since I did the mile today and I accidentally ate one,and yesterday,I ate maggot infested bread so I am hella mad.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Radda said:


> 3.I have alot of **** bug experiences,since I did the mile today and I accidentally ate one,and yesterday,I ate maggot infested bread so I am hella mad.



r u like blind or otherwise visually impaired? its the only logical reason i cud find for u to eat maggot infested bread. unless ur like a starving african


----------



## Radda (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r u like blind or otherwise visually impaired? its the only logical reason i cud find for u to eat maggot infested bread. unless ur like a starving african



Nope.The maggots were breeding inside the bread,and thank you for the ''theories''.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Radda said:


> Nope.The maggots were breeding inside the bread,and thank you for the ''theories''.



ur welcome, i offer only the most pragmatic of solutions


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 18, 2014)

Spoiler: some freaking people...



bro, i don't give a puck who you are or what favors you did for us, that doesn't bloody excuse you coming over and freaking banging on our door like a bloody ape. just because we're not sleeping doesn't mean we want to hear that sh**. how bout you, y'know, WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO GET THE DOOR FOR 10 SECONDS MAYBE FIRST?!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: some freaking people...
> 
> 
> 
> bro, i don't give a puck who you are or what favors you did for us, that doesn't bloody excuse you coming over and freaking banging on our door like a bloody ape. just because we're not sleeping doesn't mean we want to hear that sh**. how bout you, y'know, WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO GET THE DOOR FOR 10 SECONDS MAYBE FIRST?!



i hope u took the time to check that they had fingers before u posted that rant. ppl without fingers cant knock and so they must resort to banging on doors to get attention. its also hard to ring a doorbell without fingers. spare a thought for ppl without fingers


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

i've gotten locked out of my house three times now, and every time it happened it snowed. today i was outside for half an hour freezing my face off. ;-;
like honestly i know we need to be safe and all but i don't see why anyone would steal from our crap house.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 18, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> i've gotten locked out of my house three times now, and every time it happened it snowed. today i was outside for half an hour freezing my face off. ;-;
> like honestly i know we need to be safe and all but i don't see why anyone would steal from our crap house.



wait wait wait, did you knock?

0 o 0

I don't have that much attention as I used to on my dA cos I don't know what to do on it. I used to think that I'd make webcoms but I don't even know anymore cos lately I don't have much free time and being stressed and bluh. I want to be a controonist, too, and I don't know where to start with that.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't have that much attention as I used to on my dA cos I don't know what to do on it. I used to think that I'd make webcoms but I don't even know anymore cos lately I don't have much free time and being stressed and bluh. I want to be a controonist, too, and I don't know where to start with that.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

nobody was home, and since my parents must have forgotten i was taking the bus home the doors were locked. DX
I usually can get in through my back window, but it was iced over and i didn't want to risk slipping and hitting my head on the pavement.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Well it's my birthday money that he hasn't given me. He doesn't really get us anything or do anything with my sister and I, he's selfish. I barely ever see him. He took me shopping but I didn't get anything since he just sat in best buy for a while. I feel like I deserve the money because it was my birthday and he never buys us anything or is even concerned about us. Lol. Would explain why he doesn't pay child support either. He's lazy and self centered and ugh, he forgets he has kids.



Yell at him you got to get his attention


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

How they gave another clue for the house of mirror after most people put in their guess.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2014)

I went to the doctors for a physical and found out I have minor scoliosis  I got x rays and will find out tomorrow if they find anything


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

My sleeping habits are screwed up..

I really need to stop using my laptop past 10 PM.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.smh.com.au/national/cairns-stabbing-eight-children-dead-20141219-12ap2x.html

WHY WHY WHY must people do this it's disgusting


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/national/cairns-stabbing-eight-children-dead-20141219-12ap2x.html
> 
> WHY WHY WHY must people do this it's disgusting



Holy ****...

This world is absolutely horrible sometimes.....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Holy ****...
> 
> This world is absolutely horrible sometimes.....



this world is really horrible ALL the time.
and i live near Cairns...


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm sick again and for some reason I'm in so much pain like I've been on my feet for 8 hours straight but I've been resting and doing my best to avoid this pain and still I'm miserable.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/national/cairns-stabbing-eight-children-dead-20141219-12ap2x.html
> 
> WHY WHY WHY must people do this it's disgusting



I've heard of people doing _much _worst. But this is still pretty shocking.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I've heard of people doing _much _worst. But this is still pretty shocking.



it was 8 KIDS
this doesnt HAPPEN in Cairns.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 19, 2014)

I need someone to talk to..... I feel alone.....PM me....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Little Big Planet Central is down again. TBT may be home, but I came from LBPC. I don't like seeing LBPC doing poorly (although I felt that I bugged the community manager too much).


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Little Big Planet Central is down again. TBT may be home, but I came from LBPC. I don't like seeing LBPC doing poorly (although I felt that I bugged the community manager too much).



lag on LBP2 is extreme. the lag is reeal guys


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> lag on LBP2 is extreme. the lag is reeal guys



Little Big Planet Central is one of the fansites of Little Big Planet. It was approved by Media Molecule, and it's another vBulletin site. This has nothing to do with LBP2's community.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Little Big Planet Central is one of the fansites of Little Big Planet. It was approved by Media Molecule, and it's another vBulletin site. This has nothing to do with LBP2's community.



i dont know, ive never heard of it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

I left my drip falling sideways on my foot, a little bent but not that bad... for 20 minutes.
ooops
i hope i didn't tug on the line omg
i didn't feel it tugging tho so thats good

also mum please stop adding random laptops 2 the basket, the ones u are putting in the basket can't even run unity, let alone lag and die whilst running it omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

neopets lag :L

and mom gg u deserve biggest hypocrite award of 2014


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Lobo was in my campsite. i have 10 villagers. ive gotta learn to not check the camp when i have 10 villagers.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Lobo was in my campsite. i have 10 villagers. ive gotta learn to not check the camp when i have 10 villagers.



I really hate when that happens too, all the good villagers seem to show up when you have 10 villagers....

We have the worst luck ever.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> I really hate when that happens too, all the good villagers seem to show up when you have 10 villagers....
> 
> We have the worst luck ever.



funny thing is i guess it was the first time this has happened to me


----------



## tobi! (Dec 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> neopets lag :L
> 
> and mom gg u deserve biggest hypocrite award of 2014



My mom challenges that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

Norski said:


> My mom challenges that.



its a tie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

I found out on Twitter that LBPC is hacked again. And for the second time, it was near Christmas. Why do hackers target small sites? LBPC is not a source for money.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

iPhone battery


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

...why did you even add me on steam if you are gonna remove me lol. yes i know i got surprised who added me at first but.. really.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> ...why did you even add me on steam if you are gonna remove me lol. yes i know i got surprised who added me at first but.. really.



is this who i think it is


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is this who i think it is



Your Avatar..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> Your Avatar..



?? state ur problem


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

I love it..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> I love it..



aw thx dude


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

*cries* What is it?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

its phoenix aka fire bird aka cacawwww m****ah


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

xD
Your avatar...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

credit to murray for the excellent job that guy is a genius


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Is he?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2014)

I found out I had scoliosis yesterday and today I found out it is 13%, if it reaches 20% the doctor says it is dangerous


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2014)

I regret every decision I've ever made, this dumb Marth amiibo has destroyed my life


----------



## Radda (Dec 19, 2014)

I am so tired and aching,and I need to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 19, 2014)

I hate it when people ignore you and only pay attention to you when you do stuff for them smh

I don't need people I just need 2d baes :')


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I hate it when people ignore you and only pay attention to you when you do stuff for them smh
> 
> I don't need people I just need 2d baes :')



*tacklehugs*


----------



## tobi! (Dec 19, 2014)

Nobody notices what I do until I don't do it. I:

- - - Post Merge - - -

My dog is farting 24/7 dang nabbit


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 20, 2014)

Norski said:


> Nobody notices what I do until I don't do it. I:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My dog is farting 24/7 dang nabbit



I am sorry you feel I don't listen to you


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 20, 2014)

fantasy life is sold out everywhere around here so i'm getting an eshop giftcard instead. the problem is that i'm out of space on my sd card, and since my main town is digital i don't want to risk loosing it.
does anyone have suggestions for good wii u games i could buy with a 50$ giftcard? ^_^


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> fantasy life is sold out everywhere around here so i'm getting an eshop giftcard instead. the problem is that i'm out of space on my sd card, and since my main town is digital i don't want to risk loosing it.
> does anyone have suggestions for good wii u games i could buy with a 50$ giftcard? ^_^



Super Smash Bro's
Or the newest Zelda game..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> is this who i think it is



if you think nerd yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Also the last achievement on Re;Birth 1.. 100 million credits yer


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

My dog is still farting


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 20, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> fantasy life is sold out everywhere around here so i'm getting an eshop giftcard instead. the problem is that i'm out of space on my sd card, and since my main town is digital i don't want to risk loosing it.
> does anyone have suggestions for good wii u games i could buy with a 50$ giftcard? ^_^



If you have a regular Nintendo DS, you can clear that SD card, transfer your data to it, and put it in your 3DS. A 3DS has a 4 Gigabyte SD card, and a regular DS has 8. NINTENDO


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

Hurts to turn my head. This has the potential to be a bad day.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

my head hurts for no reason at all the heellll


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

You say you care, but most of the time... it's hard to tell.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 20, 2014)

there's not enough talking between me and another person and it's making me really upset


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

ppl preach hatred of cops, then somebody executes two nypd officers. surprised?


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ppl preach hatred of cops, then somebody executes two nypd officers. surprised?



waiting for "THEY DESERVED IT" comments


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Norski said:


> waiting for "THEY DESERVED IT" comments



already there, https://twitter.com/LilMissRightie is retweeting them.

i wonder if any of tbt's anti-cop members wud like to share their opinions


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I should create a Ask Karla Thread.



Good idea! ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Good idea! ^^



i mean thats obviously a fabricated quote


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I mean, that's a great idea, i'll make one right away! ^^



Good Luck!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 20, 2014)

My grandmother died. She had severe alzheimer, so for her it might be for the best.
My brain can relate to that sentiment, but my heart is just broken she is gone.

She was a woman I admired for independent thinking, having a huge and warm heart and being able to HEAR people, not just listening to them. 
I'm grateful as well fot the great people taking care of her.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

what was life like before this morning, without this neck pain


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> My grandmother died. She had severe alzheimer, so for her it might be for the best.
> My brain can relate to that sentiment, but my heart is just broken she is gone.
> 
> She was a woman I admired for independent thinking, having a huge and warm heart and being able to HEAR people, not just listening to them.
> I'm grateful as well fot the great people taking care of her.



 My great-aunt died recently. She took her own life the day after she learned my grandfather had died. She had severe Alzheimer as well. It's such a terrible thing.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 20, 2014)

Norski said:


> My great-aunt died recently. She took her own life the day after she learned my grandfather had died. She had severe Alzheimer as well. It's such a terrible thing.



I`m sorry to hear that. 
Alzheimer is a horrible thing. Some people told me how hard it was to see such a strong woman like my grandmother being taken over by this disease, but I`ve never had any trouble being able to keep seeing her the way she was. 

I hope in some way you were able to see a similar thing in your great-aunt. My condolences for the loss of both your grandfather and great-aunt.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 21, 2014)

There's someone outside in a car playing this loud ass music while I'm trying to sleep for once. It's all the way past the stop sign, and I'm the house farthest from it, yet I can hear every single goddamn word.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 21, 2014)

My computer is flipping out.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

Spent 4 hours today getting my Mother, Father, and sister phone upgrades when the plan was Christmas shopping and this was supposed to be a 30 minute side adventure, maybe hour max. they got while there, all with upgrades, 2 Samsung 5 S, LG 3, LG Tablet, Samsung 5 S watch, 3 cases, 1 Huge Speaker (think that is the name), 3 car chargers, a new data plan, and other fancy little gadgets. Me, I stood and walked around the store for 4 hours, played some Tomodatchi Life, got 3 marriages and 2 babies, new toys to play with nope.  I have to wait 5 more months for mine. So all today was spent with me sitting around a Verizon store while my family played with a bunch of phones. All I get in May is a different slide phone, I don't get the fancy phones like they have for another 3 years. I mean some people don't have phones or have flip phones but it just was painful to sit there and be ignored during a 'family event' and have the new top model stuff shoved in my face with out a care while I was texting people on this phone, note I don't get data usage until I graduate high school. Yeah, at 8 pm we finally went Christmas shopping and at was for 1 hour, 3k steps later we are home...


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 21, 2014)

my friend makes me feel like a loser


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Steam. Stop trolling me I haven't made 150 listing nor made 20k bucks so stop asking me to fill out the forms noobs


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Steam. Stop trolling me I haven't made 150 listing nor made 20k bucks so stop asking me to fill out the forms noobs



Nouri is calling me a "Airhead" 
xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

I am not and learn to spell -_-


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't see you til after Christmas </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> There's someone outside in a car playing this loud ass music while I'm trying to sleep for once. It's all the way past the stop sign, and I'm the house farthest from it, yet I can hear every single goddamn word.



Call da poe poe


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel like I've been mean lately and I feel bad. I don't know I've been really irritated lately.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel utterly unnoticed after last night ;c

thought I had game but no


----------



## Aradai (Dec 21, 2014)

i have to go to school tomorrow >://


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel ignored


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 21, 2014)

I miss my friend who put our friendship on hold. 
I don`t think it can work out the way I want, yet I can`t tell her to go, because I`ll miss her to much. 

I want to say its Sophie`s Choice, but I never saw that movie, so it might make no sense. 
Well anyways.... Sophie`s Choice.... (I`m guessing it).


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

Unreasonably angry about something fairly stupid  and my eyes are dry but that has nothing to do w/ it.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 21, 2014)

Sick of dealing with my parents' rude comments. Dreading spending time with homophobic family later this week. Terribly lonely and my boyfriend won't text me. This is a great winter break so far.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

I hate this person so much. I hate hate hate him. I want him dead and everytime I see him I get angry and want to stab him
but I still sort of like them. i hate this feeling ech


----------



## Improv (Dec 21, 2014)

i really want to talk to this guy at clubs bc he looks hella chill but he's so quiet so idk how to approach him and ugh god


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

The fact that my Wii U Gamepad charger broke, and that's like the 4th gamepad charger.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 21, 2014)

Improv said:


> i really want to talk to this guy at clubs bc he looks hella chill but he's so quiet so idk how to approach him and ugh god



1. approach
2. greet
3. start conversation with


----------



## Cudon (Dec 21, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> 1. approach
> 2. greet
> 3. start conversation with


As a person with most likely social anxiety I feel like laughing and crying at this at the same time.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

trying to watch anime and the sound is off with the video. it was fine before i noticed, but now it's just bugging me. xc


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 22, 2014)

Lost power and now I'm alone at 2:30 am in the dark and I'm really scared in the darkness alone


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm afraid... everything you do affects me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> As a person with most likely social anxiety I feel like laughing and crying at this at the same time.



LOL same


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Lost power and now I'm alone at 2:30 am in the dark and I'm really scared in the darkness alone



I have an extreme fear of just about everything, trust me got nightlights on nightlights in my room. I am with you there honey. (btw whats the astral 10 thing in your collectables)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 22, 2014)

The Polar Express is on really late. I wish it was on earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

RIP THE CORRECT VERSION OF CHALLENGE! DAMN IT


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> 1. approach
> 2. greet
> 3. start conversation with



two shy ppl is like a darwinian wet dream


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> two shy ppl is like a darwinian wet dream


u sure about that doctor


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> u sure about that doctor



im no doctor but i kno someone who is


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

o sorry wrong person i thought it was annachibi


----------



## starlark (Dec 22, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> *The Polar Express*



sigh


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Frozen..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shut Up "Let it go!"


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 22, 2014)

lmao my dad screamed at me for making coffee
shut the **** up it's a cup of coffee get over yourself


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm really not looking forward to working Chrismas Eve.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 23, 2014)

I hate my PC.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont want new years **** it


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

my anxiety meds mean i can't sleep


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 23, 2014)

I was up till 4 am restarting my Gaia, had billions and 1000s of rare and desired items until someone hacked my account and stole everything


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I was up till 4 am restarting my Gaia, had billions and 1000s of rare and desired items until someone hacked my account and stole everything



Ouch D:
Can you do anything about it like contact someone?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 23, 2014)

Norski said:


> Ouch D:
> Can you do anything about it like contact someone?



I contacted them 5 months ago when it happened and they still haven't gotten back to me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

tbt confessions round 2, good to kno some things never change


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

when will people stop being disappointing


----------



## asuka (Dec 23, 2014)

a friend of mine died today 
its depressing as **** and its not fair


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 23, 2014)

asuka said:


> a friend of mine died today
> its depressing as **** and its not fair



I am so sorry Asuka ;3;


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 23, 2014)

today's been going so slow for me because me and a loved one are really upset


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 23, 2014)

The fact that my so called bestfriend (female) doesn't hit me up anymore..it's just me hitting her up all the time which is pointless when I have to text you first all the time or call you first, now that we go to different schools.


----------



## asuka (Dec 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am so sorry Asuka ;3;



thank you. it'll be alright. <3


----------



## Cudon (Dec 23, 2014)

asuka said:


> a friend of mine died today
> its depressing as **** and its not fair


So sorry for your loss  Would it be rude to ask what happened?


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 23, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> My grandmother died. She had severe alzheimer, so for her it might be for the best.
> My brain can relate to that sentiment, but my heart is just broken she is gone.
> 
> She was a woman I admired for independent thinking, having a huge and warm heart and being able to HEAR people, not just listening to them.
> I'm grateful as well fot the great people taking care of her.



I'm very sorry about your loss. She seemed like a very wonderful person. May she rest in peace, and may you feel better.


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2014)

My sister kicked my finger earlier and now it hurts.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 24, 2014)

my hair is a mess
one day ill just cut it all off


----------



## scribblezoeya (Dec 24, 2014)

my best friend (known each other for 7 years) is moving away to wales in february.

also, i'm getting braces in january, which i'm really anxious about. >.<

christmas too. i'm confused about what's happening this year with my family.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 24, 2014)

this sickness better go away before christmas


----------



## Naiad (Dec 24, 2014)

People on youtube like:



Spoiler



Rape culture doesn't exist



yes, it does
_i will cut u_


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a tendencie to kinda complain or joke about me being short (5'1") and I am only to grow 1/2 inch more but my dad gets all mad and keeps telling me I am perfect. I know I should like who I am but sometimes when you can stand around all your friends and be the only one below 5'5" it gets rather.... peeving.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> People on youtube like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and men cant get raped right


----------



## Naiad (Dec 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> and men cant get raped right



 “Rape culture is an attitude toward women in particular, but not even just to women—to treating all people as sexual objects, nothing more than an opportunity for sex,”


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> “Rape culture is an attitude toward women in particular, but not even just to women—to treating all people as sexual objects, nothing more than an opportunity for sex,”


quoting a page doesnt really make your stance clear


----------



## Radda (Dec 24, 2014)

I accidentally TTed out Marina and I am resorting to Pokemon for comfort and it is not working.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> quoting a page doesnt really make your stance clear



Anyone can get raped. Victim blaming is wrong.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Anyone can get raped. Victim blaming is wrong.


a lot of proponents of rape culture tend to say its impossible to rape men
which is ironic because a community saying men cant get raped is, by definition alone, a form of rape culture???

but then again a lot of people like to contradict themselves


----------



## tobi! (Dec 24, 2014)

It started with my dad getting really weird messages from a company asking about where my cousin was. We thought it was spam and then they started bothering my mom and finally my sister. Now I'M getting calls. It's not spam. My cousin hasn't paid for his car and now they're pestering us.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 24, 2014)

Norski said:


> It started with my dad getting really weird messages from a company asking about where my cousin was. We thought it was spam and then they started bothering my mom and finally my sister. Now I'M getting calls. It's not spam. My cousin hasn't paid for his car and now they're pestering us.



Be like my cousin aint my buisness fool, now call our family one more time and we will smack you


----------



## Saylor (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm the meanest and worst person ever cause I figured out what my family got me for Christmas, and that makes me feel bad enough, but it's expensive and all I could think about is how they shouldn't be spending so much money on me when we probably can't afford it. I feel so bad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

I get annoyed people online assumes that I'm a child or immature. I am 21, and I hate it when they do this. Just because I take sarcasm seriously doesn't mean I am immature.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I get annoyed people online assumes that I'm a child or immature. I am 21, and I hate it when they do this. Just because I take sarcasm seriously doesn't mean I am immature.



ill be honest dude. i agree with u ideologically on a lot of issues, the problem is, u rly suck at expressing urself. everytime i read one of ur posts it sounds like ur trotting out some canned response u have for watever x subject is being discussed. as a result u sound like a broken record and someone who doesnt kno wat theyre talkin about.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 24, 2014)

Spoiler: CHRISTMAS BLUES.....



I don't even know where to begin.... My common-law boyfriend and I have had such a stressful holiday and it has made it so we get at each other's throats sometimes. Then there are my awful kidney stones.... which cause me to vomit and cause severe pain. We were broke for some time. We lost hope that we would even be able to afford a turkey..... then my Orphan benefit came in early so we were able to walk uptown in the RAIN to go get one. My father is being awful as always. He lives 5 hours away with his girlfriend whom he has been with for less than a year. I think they are taking things too fast. Then again, my boyfriend and I moved in together pretty quickly too - 3 years in. And I realize that he is in his 50s and he doesn't have a whole lot of time left and he claims "this is the happiest Christmas he can remember" after being widowed for 4 years. But his girlfriend has been through two divorces and tends to rush into things and se isn't working and seems to be using my Dad for his money from what I can tell, oh, but I "should be happy for him" because HE is happy. WHY?! He is a drunk alcoholic who abused me when I was younger, and almost didn't get me anything for Christmas this year - in fact, didn't get me anything. If this is the "happiest Christmas he can remember" what about all those times when I was a kid? With Mom? Those times don't matter to him? Is he lying to himself to cope with the grief of her loss? I feel very hurt. Very, very, very, very hurt.


----------



## doveling (Dec 25, 2014)

ugh im over this site honestly. merry damn christmas ; - u


----------



## Cudon (Dec 25, 2014)

Its 8 am and I'm not tired. The heck. Also been pwp resetting for 16h straight now 6/10 wooo 4 leftttt


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2014)

I lost my styluses, all 5, so now I am drawing on my DS with a Showlace aglet


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 25, 2014)

I am so pissed off right now just...ugh



Spoiler



ok, so we were playing minecraft and she was upset because there were no flat places to build her house. She wants to change it to superflat mode but I don't want to because the dirt in that isn't deep enough to make a proper cave house in and it didn't even take that much effort to landscape. I told her this and that I'd landscape for her if she wanted to but while she won't do it herself she doesn't want me to do it either. Her reason being "she should do it herself". Daheck?

So instead of taking up my offer or looking for another place to build her house she decided to just sit around and do nothing. I was getting annoyed at this point but I kept calm and told her we can just change to superflat if she wants to but she refused on the grounds that I didn't want to before and I'm trying to say that I don't even care anymore and just want to play with her like we were supposed to. Eventually I just flipped, started swearing and gave up. Well, so much for that...


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 25, 2014)

I feel like I have no free time to do the things I want to do. I'm swamped with things other people want me to do, and when they try to drop even more on me, they're the ones that get mad when I tell them I'll be doing it after all the **** they dropped on me before. I can't get a moment to collect myself because as soon as I'm finished with one thing I'm immediately asked to do the next. I know I can play games and stuff but there's the constant pressure of having to start doing stuff soon, so I can't relax with it.

Learn to take no as an answer, people. Either that or shoot me through the ****ing head.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I feel like I have no free time to do the things I want to do. I'm swamped with things other people want me to do, and when they try to drop even more on me, they're the ones that get mad when I tell them I'll be doing it after all the **** they dropped on me before. I can't get a moment to collect myself because as soon as I'm finished with one thing I'm immediately asked to do the next. I know I can play games and stuff but there's the constant pressure of having to start doing stuff soon, so I can't relax with it.
> 
> Learn to take no as an answer, people. Either that or shoot me through the ****ing head.



I know the feeling, it is like honors HW, here is5 hrs of HW from HIstory, 2 from English, 12 from Science.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you Gaia patrons for the 48+ Philosophers Caches from the dumpster diving game


----------



## Brackets (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I get annoyed people online assumes that I'm a child or immature. I am 21, and I hate it when they do this. Just because I take sarcasm seriously doesn't mean I am immature.



well not gonna lie, saying that you think sarcasm should be banned on a forum does come off as a little strange and immature. Children don't get sarcasm, thats probably why people think you're younger. also you say strange things sometimes, like i think i remember you asking if someone was a communist just because they agreed with socialised medicine or something.


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 26, 2014)

the fact i can't sub my super mario 64 speedrun time annoys me


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Some reason I can't find a Calm Lugia in Alpha Sapphire >,<


----------



## Saylor (Dec 26, 2014)

I was kind of disappointed that I woke up this morning. I really hate feeling that way, I hope I won't for much longer.


----------



## Improv (Dec 26, 2014)

i just drove for the first time alone and asdfghjkl; i was so shaky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

Annachie said:


> well not gonna lie, saying that you think sarcasm should be banned on a forum does come off as a little strange and immature. Children don't get sarcasm, thats probably why people think you're younger. also you say strange things sometimes, like i think i remember you asking if someone was a communist just because they agreed with socialised medicine or something.



Well I am legitimately 21. Yes, I may not be fully mature, but you shouldn't be expecting me to accept sarcasm. Yeah, I can tell if someone's sarcastic or not, even on the internet, but the case I was referring to, I blatantly see no sarcasm. That sounded real. I take back my words on sarcasm being forbidden in regular forum discussions and forgive everybody who called me a kid when I am only 21.

As for assuming that universal healthcare supporters are communists, that's more of what right-wing extremists would say, not children. I may be more mature than ever, and I have got better with obeying the rules, but I still take some things seriously.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well I am legitimately 21. Yes, I may not be fully mature, but you shouldn't be expecting me to accept sarcasm. Yeah, I can tell if someone's sarcastic or not, even on the internet, but the case I was referring to, I blatantly see no sarcasm. That sounded real. I take back my words on sarcasm being forbidden in regular forum discussions and forgive everybody who called me a kid when I am only 21.
> 
> As for assuming that universal healthcare supporters are communists, that's more of what right-wing extremists would say, not children. I may be more mature than ever, and I have got better with obeying the rules, but I still take some things seriously.


The post had alot of things that aimed at it being sarcastic. So I assume you dont hang around people who use sarcasm all that much?

The things computertrash said + ''but uh'' which is like saying ''anyways what i seriously mean''


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well I am legitimately 21. Yes, I may not be fully mature, but you shouldn't be expecting me to accept sarcasm. Yeah, I can tell if someone's sarcastic or not, even on the internet, but the case I was referring to, I blatantly see no sarcasm. That sounded real. I take back my words on sarcasm being forbidden in regular forum discussions and forgive everybody who called me a kid when I am only 21.
> 
> As for assuming that universal healthcare supporters are communists, that's more of what right-wing extremists would say, not children. I may be more mature than ever, and I have got better with obeying the rules, but I still take some things seriously.



I am a kid, I just don't understand sarcasm and I don't appreciate it when people are sarcastic to me. Being banned in impossible because a lot of the time people use it without even trying or meaning too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The post had alot of things that aimed at it being sarcastic. So I assume you dont hang around people who use sarcasm all that much?
> 
> The things computertrash said + ''but uh'' which is like saying ''anyways what i seriously mean''



I was referring to justice, not computertrash.

Yeah, I don't hang out with people who show sarcasm a lot too often. That one post was the only time I didn't see sarcasm on this site when the post was sarcastic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I am a kid, I just don't understand sarcasm and I don't appreciate it when people are sarcastic to me. Being banned in impossible because a lot of the time people use it without even trying or meaning too.



I don't think people should receive infractions of any kind for showing sarcasm, unless if they say something very serious and be sarcastic about it or not.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I was referring to justice, not computertrash.
> 
> Yeah, I don't hang out with people who show sarcasm a lot too often. That one post was the only time I didn't see sarcasm on this site when the post was sarcastic.
> 
> ...


I did mean justices post. Computertrash just pointed out some things that were obviously sarcastic in the post which I was lazy to rewrite so I just put in her username in.


computertrash said:


> misspelling (too instead of to), use of !!!! when they normally dont, doesnt seem like something theyd say, etc
> i find it that you take lots of things here seriously


There.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 26, 2014)

boyfriend missed his god damn flight


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well I am legitimately 21. Yes, I may not be fully mature, but you shouldn't be expecting me to accept sarcasm. Yeah, I can tell if someone's sarcastic or not, even on the internet, but the case I was referring to, I blatantly see no sarcasm. That sounded real. I take back my words on sarcasm being forbidden in regular forum discussions and forgive everybody who called me a kid when I am only 21.
> 
> As for assuming that universal healthcare supporters are communists, that's more of what right-wing extremists would say, not children. I may be more mature than ever, and I have got better with obeying the rules, but I still take some things seriously.



poe's law is real man


----------



## Leela (Dec 26, 2014)

A certain pizza roleplay on TBT never really took off...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

Now I have to say that this bothers me:

2014 is ending. Normally when Christmas is over, the year is essentially dead. If we do not include the new year's celebration, the year has no more holidays. And there are five days in between that have no holidays. The reason why 2014 ending bothers me is because 2014 was a pretty good year. Even though the stuff I hear in the news are less exciting and more repetitive than 2013's, I had a lot of fun as I enjoyed myself this year. I know some of you don't like 2014 and that all of us are ready for a new year, there's no year like 2014 in my opinion as I'm not as hyped up into 2015 as you. There's no year like 2014.


----------



## f11 (Dec 26, 2014)

2014. 2014  was the worst year of my life.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

shower head broke when I was in the shower. goddamit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> 2014. 2014  was the worst year of my life.



same :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> there's no year like 2014



no kidding, theres no year like 2013 either. or 2012. or 2011...


----------



## Brackets (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Now I have to say that this bothers me:
> 
> 2014 is ending. Normally when Christmas is over, the year is essentially dead. If we do not include the new year's celebration, the year has no more holidays. And there are five days in between that have no holidays. The reason why 2014 ending bothers me is because 2014 was a pretty good year. Even though the stuff I hear in the news are less exciting and more repetitive than 2013's, I had a lot of fun as I enjoyed myself this year. I know some of you don't like 2014 and that all of us are ready for a new year, there's no year like 2014 in my opinion as I'm not as hyped up into 2015 as you. There's no year like 2014.



... why don't you just be happy that you had such a good year


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 26, 2014)

There's something spreading on my leg. It's a dark black-ish brown color, and they form cobweb shapes on my thighs, and it spread through my whole leg. It doesn't hurt or itch, It's just... there. It's sort of surrounded by tiny black spots, too. 

I'm not sure if I should get this checked out or what. It's been a week or so, but it doesn't really seem serious? I mean, I probably will get it checked out either way, but I don't want to waste their time...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> There's something spreading on my leg. It's a dark black-ish brown color, and they form cobweb shapes on my thighs, and it spread through my whole leg. It doesn't hurt or itch, It's just... there. It's sort of surrounded by tiny black spots, too.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should get this checked out or what. It's been a week or so, but it doesn't really seem serious? I mean, I probably will get it checked out either way, but I don't want to waste their time...



does it look anything like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





either way, if its spreading then u shud get it checked out, even if it doesnt hurt or itch


----------



## Resi (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a rash that I suddenly got on my chest and shoulders??? It's red and itchy and has bumps on it so I'm allergic to something........
Maybe Pine trees? Or dog hair???
Also I can't seem to stomach steak no matter how hard I try, or how much sauce I use.
And my grandmother just bought a lot of stuff for my "soon-to-be cousin" when we've already sent him 100's in toys. and then she expects me to help her pick out the toys for a 6 year old boy???? what the heckitos i dont care


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> does it look anything like this?
> 
> either way, if its spreading then u shud get it checked out, even if it doesnt hurt or itch



Ha ha, gross, but no. I'll go get it checked out some time this week - thanks for your advice.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

My Dad didn't get me anything for Christmas. Whatever, I am a big girl, I am 24. Whatever. Get over it. 

I live 5 hours away. He said on Christmas Eve this was "his best Christmas ever" - he has been widowed for 4 years. My mother died in 2010. He as been dating this woman for less than a year and she moved in with him a couple months ago. I think they are taking things a bit too fast, and sorry, I don't think I should "be happy because he's happy", that drunken alcoholic of a father. 

Yes, I understand its been a lonely few years without Mom, but to say this year is the "best Christmas ever"? That means better than Christmases spent with me as a kid, running down the stairs to the christmas tree to unwrap presents, with Mom there..... doesn't THAT bring him fond memories? He is either in denial to cope with the grief or completely negligent of me as his daughter but it was very hurtful to hear him say that. 

He said he would be available Christmas Day to hear from me, so I called and left two voicemails. No answer. No call back. How nice. I get a call today when I am asleep and he leaves a voicemail with a sarcastic and rude tone: "Merry Christmas....." and that's it. No, "Hey, Katherine, sorry I missed your call.....". Nope. Just two words. And he hung up. I called back, left a voicemail saying I didn't appreciate his tone, and wished we could talk about it like adults, but I haven't heard from him since. "Merry Christmas" indeed.....


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 27, 2014)

cant sleep.. gotta get up early to pick up my boyfriend from the airport. excited though


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Ahri said:


> cant sleep.. gotta get up early to pick up my boyfriend from the airport. excited though



I can't sleep either. Its 2am. I probably won't sleep till around 4am.... as per usual.... 

At least you have something to look forward to, right?


----------



## Improv (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> My Dad didn't get me anything for Christmas. Whatever, I am a big girl, I am 24. Whatever. Get over it.
> 
> I live 5 hours away. He said on Christmas Eve this was "his best Christmas ever" - he has been widowed for 4 years. My mother died in 2010. He as been dating this woman for less than a year and she moved in with him a couple months ago. I think they are taking things a bit too fast, and sorry, I don't think I should "be happy because he's happy", that drunken alcoholic of a father.
> 
> ...



man i am so sorry :/ you can't depend on anyone in this life but yourself


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Improv said:


> man i am so sorry :/ you can't depend on anyone in this life but yourself



Thanks..... at least I have my common-law boyfriend, who loves me unconditionally, and two lovely twin boy cats, J'zargo and M'aiq to love and welcome me home each day. These three are all I have. <3 

If you want, you can take a look at how my boyfriend and I celebrated Christmas: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...o-Cooking-a-Turkey-Dinner-LIVE-AND-ON-THE-AIR!!!!!

It was a success.... who needs my father?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

Man, it's COLD. I'm shaking even as a type this. :U

On the upside, I managed to draw a pretty good picture on Manga Studio without rage-quitting or losing interest.


----------



## Improv (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks..... at least I have my common-law boyfriend, who loves me unconditionally, and two lovely twin boy cats, J'zargo and M'aiq to love and welcome me home each day. These three are all I have. <3
> 
> If you want, you can take a look at how my boyfriend and I celebrated Christmas: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...o-Cooking-a-Turkey-Dinner-LIVE-AND-ON-THE-AIR!!!!!
> 
> It was a success.... who needs my father?



that's a nice christmas!! at least you spent it with those you love


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Thanks..... at least I have my common-law boyfriend, who loves me unconditionally, and two lovely twin boy cats, J'zargo and M'aiq to love and welcome me home each day. These three are all I have. <3
> 
> If you want, you can take a look at how my boyfriend and I celebrated Christmas: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...o-Cooking-a-Turkey-Dinner-LIVE-AND-ON-THE-AIR!!!!!
> 
> It was a success.... who needs my father?



what's a common-law bf?


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> what's a common-law bf?



It means we have lived together for more than 3 years, unmarried, but our marital status is "common-law" according to the government rather than married or single, for census purposes.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> It means we have lived together for more than 3 years, unmarried, but our marital status is "common-law" according to the government rather than married or single, for census purposes.



Ah, cool beans.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Ah, cool beans.
> 
> View attachment 78548



Yup! XD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

Welp, I just had some soup and now back to freezing. Bluh. I love cold weather but still.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 27, 2014)

My anxiety is at an all time high and I can't breathe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> My anxiety is at an all time high and I can't breathe



I'm sorry that you couldn't breathe. I hope your anxiety goes down.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 27, 2014)

The fact I still don't think I'm completely over my ex even though we broke up more than 5 months ago. So angry at myself for being so weak.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean theyre clearly busy playing pokemon



Amen


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 27, 2014)

My dad threw away $300 of mine that was sitting on the table while he was cleaning. It was right ****ing there, sitting by itself on the table. It's all gone now, he already threw everything out and he tried to blame me for it. I literally left it on the table for 20 minutes. God forbid that I leave for 20 ****ing minutes in my own house, right?


----------



## S-A-M (Dec 27, 2014)

I need the beyonce album but I have no money


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad threw away $300 of mine that was sitting on the table while he was cleaning. It was right ****ing there, sitting by itself on the table. It's all gone now, he already threw everything out and he tried to blame me for it. I literally left it on the table for 20 minutes. God forbid that I leave for 20 ****ing minutes in my own house, right?



It's all gone? The trashmen already came? 

My mother has done the same to me several times. She threw away my new laptop into the trash because it was in a cardboard box. She thought it was pizza! She also blamed me by saying it smelled bad and I needed to clean it more. Annoying lot... I did manage to get it back though.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 27, 2014)

Anytime anyone accuses someone of being jealous. It's like I have some kind of knee-jerk reaction to these words because everytime I read/hear it, I get angry. Probably cos whenever I read it, it makes no sense and just feels like ego-stroking.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 27, 2014)

Norski said:


> It's all gone? The trashmen already came?
> 
> My mother has done the same to me several times. She threw away my new laptop into the trash because it was in a cardboard box. She thought it was pizza! She also blamed me by saying it smelled bad and I needed to clean it more. Annoying lot... I did manage to get it back though.



Yeah, It's gone, the trashman come at different days where I am. At least he didn't throw away all of my money, ha ha.

Sorry that your laptop got thrown away, though. Glad you got it back.


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad threw away $300 of mine that was sitting on the table while he was cleaning. It was right ****ing there, sitting by itself on the table. It's all gone now, he already threw everything out and he tried to blame me for it. I literally left it on the table for 20 minutes. God forbid that I leave for 20 ****ing minutes in my own house, right?



i'll fight him


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> My dad threw away $300 of mine that was sitting on the table while he was cleaning. It was right ****ing there, sitting by itself on the table. It's all gone now, he already threw everything out and he tried to blame me for it. I literally left it on the table for 20 minutes. God forbid that I leave for 20 ****ing minutes in my own house, right?



You should tell your dad that you complained about it here. He will regret it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

Annachie said:


> The fact I still don't think I'm completely over my ex even though we broke up more than 5 months ago. So angry at myself for being so weak.



5 months isnt long, well it depends how long u wer together for


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

stressing out because ik if this brie cheese has rennet in it help

also i'm feeling this weird guilt for not going to school even though it's break? i had a really bad time missing months of school last year and it just turned into a blur of counselors and mad parents soo I might be associating it with that ;3;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

just ask it if it contains rennet.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

I read the ingredients but this website said that sometimes they'd list rennet as enzymes in the ingredients so idk. ;A;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

ask the cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 28, 2014)

Little Big Planet Central's domain name has disappeared, showing that the site was shut down. I feel that LBPC was home, while TBT was a 5-star hotel. I miss LBPC.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 28, 2014)

a very bad year for southeast asian carriers


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

I am genuinely upset that I saw Fili die in the last Hobbit movie (even though I've read the book many times and knew it would happen). This is really stupid. I need a slap and a cup of tea  Maybe it's because I have a cold and my brain is all mushed up.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Dec 28, 2014)

The only character on The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth I need to work on for unlocks is The Lost. He has no health and if you get hit in any part of the run, you die. I'm not ready for that, yo.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> 5 months isnt long, well it depends how long u wer together for



well we'd only been together about 9 months but it was pretty intense


----------



## Resi (Dec 28, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> I am genuinely upset that I saw Fili die in the last Hobbit movie (even though I've read the book many times and knew it would happen). This is really stupid. I need a slap and a cup of tea  Maybe it's because I have a cold and my brain is all mushed up.



Same tbh.
Honestly, I had forgotten since I hadn't read the book in 3 years *nervous laughter*
Otherwise, I thought it was a really good movie, I just didn't like the ending :/


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 28, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> I am genuinely upset that I saw Fili die in the last Hobbit movie (even though I've read the book many times and knew it would happen). This is really stupid. I need a slap and a cup of tea  Maybe it's because I have a cold and my brain is all mushed up.


spoilers pls

pls tag spoilers for this 100 year old story
else i will be triggered pls


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone who I thought was just nice I found out is really mean


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Someone who I thought was just nice I found out is really mean



Yeah...
That happens to me all the time.. :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Yeah...
> That happens to me all the time.. :/



I just thought they were  real honest person, nothing to hide but instead they just were really mean


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting sick. Kinda knew it was coming since the kids were hacking and sneezing the whole time I was over for christmas eve but it still sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks.. for not even checking wtf you did give me for christmas. I don't wear wrestling tops and that shirt was too small lol.

Also, granny get some comfy beds my body and head hurts


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 28, 2014)

Dad's being a crybaby again. What's new.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

My dog won't stop barking :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Dad's being a crybaby again. What's new.


sounds like mine lol.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> sounds like mine lol.



What? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

dad being a crybaby o well


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> dad being a crybaby o well



What;s he crying about? (Don't tell me, i'm bored right now, so i'm asking random questions :/)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

random stuff like seeing me more often and being annoyingly practical


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> random stuff like seeing me more often



Ahh, sounds annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

It is. And he is even more annoying now. I just checked my bank account just to make sure it wasn't hacked by those guys and seems fine. Dad said he'd put money in but then he did take out as much wtf leave it or don't do it at all.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Leave it or don't do it at all.



Yeah... :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah..dude. I'll just ask him tomorrow or later on I guess.


----------



## Radda (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler



Just some butt holes on here who think they are so high and funny.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Radda said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just some butt holes on here who think they are so high and funny.



Who are they?


----------



## Brackets (Dec 28, 2014)

the fact my sister used to love chocolate but has barely touched her xmas stash and still hasn't put on weight. We've got her a councillor now, i really hope she gets better


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

"You need a portrait so you can get your talent discovered!"

*what talent*


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I feel like I'm an endless void of hunger and laziness and I can't find anything I want to eat. ;-;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I feel like I'm an endless void of hunger and laziness and I can't find anything I want to eat. ;-;



My life.
If you have the money (and the capabilities) you can go out for fast food or something.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 13, if I could to to the grocery store and buy everything I would. :c
I'll settle for an orange I guess~


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

Today at the library I was caught reading Mein Kampf to children. Evil.

It was a strange set of circumstances and I certainly didn't intend on teaching children about Nazis. I'd tell you how it happened but at this point, it's more fun to leave you wondering.

As you can tell from my signature, I'm a fan of Miranda. This happened to her once and I now find myself laughing at how similar the situations were.


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I'm 13, if I could to to the grocery store and buy everything I would. :c
> I'll settle for an orange I guess~



I'm 14 and I practically freak out when they ask if I want a bag or not ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> Today at the library I was caught reading Mein Kampf to children. Evil.
> 
> It was a strange set of circumstances and I certainly didn't intend on teaching children about Nazis. I'd tell you how it happened but at this point, it's more fun to leave you wondering.



THAT SIGNATURE OH MY GOD YOU NEED TO GET ONE OF GARY PROPOSING TO HER
Or the one where Stevie gets in the way xD


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> I'm 14 and I practically freak out when they ask if I want a bag or not ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



SUCH FUN!

Actually, the situations were very different. It's just the pretty major issue of "I was caught reading Mein Kampf to children".


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2014)

Gotta keep a heating pad on my legs,
stuck in bed, and the AC in my room doesn't work.
I'm so hot.


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Gotta keep a heating pad on my legs,
> stuck in bed, and the AC in my room doesn't work.
> I'm so hot.



Sounds bad  Don't you have even a small fan in there?


----------



## tobi! (Dec 29, 2014)

Attention seekers...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Norski said:


> Attention seekers...



Am I one of them? :/


----------



## tobi! (Dec 29, 2014)

Ur cool bruh


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Norski said:


> Ur cool bruh



Ahh, Thank you xD
You are too


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh I feel like stabbing someone right now


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Ahh I feel like stabbing someone right now



You can stab me...

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 29, 2014)

My foot was cut open so I had to bandage it up myself. I started crying and all my dad could say was "I told you so."

I feel like I make too many posts about my dad on here. I just want to be 18 already so I don't have to live with this ****ty excuse of a father.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

School, I have a ton of work to catch up on in 2 classes before the semester ends.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

People who don't credit artists properly are the bane of my existence.

_No, Zerochan and Imgur aren't *actually* credits._ e v e


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

People who call me early even though they know I'm asleep(or if I'm not then I have school). Then they don't bother to call back or answer when you actually call them back lol.


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

I am trying to ignore the fact I have an attraction to this guy but I keep having dreams about him and feck I can't stop ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

People who use ツ as a smiley seriously


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 29, 2014)

How do you put a spoiler tag on...am using iPad and still not good with knowing what most people here do on the advanced posting stuff, not very techy want to vent something but not everyone needs to hear or read it but not sure how to put it in a tag.


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> How do you put a spoiler tag on...am using iPad and still not good with knowing what most people here do on the advanced posting stuff, not very techy want to vent something but not everyone needs to hear or read it but not sure how to put it in a tag.



Are you using the mobile site or are you using the normal site on your iPad?


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I lost a good friend I met online due to the fact I voiced my opinion and told her how I felt about a few things. Didn't attack her just tried to have a productive conversation. 

I'm pretty sure she just said thanks for everything and good bye. 

What sucks is that...we're both adults. And I'm assuming she didnt like what I said and instead of talking it out she was just like **** this and bye  

Sucks


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 29, 2014)

I know that my friends still haven't got their offers from universities they want to go so I'm not the only one, but I can't stand this waiting period. I can't sleep properly without feeling anxious about it and ugh I could really use a good night sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

this gamestop i went to. check your stock for ****'s sake.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> People who don't credit artists properly are the bane of my existence.
> 
> _No, Zerochan and Imgur aren't *actually* credits._ e v e



this right here. funnily enough, I saw a vid on youtube where the maker didn't properly credit yet expected anyone who linked it to do so. smh (though it'd probably be easier to credit if more artists put their username/what you will on the pic.)



> I am trying to ignore the fact I have an attraction to this guy but I keep having dreams about him and feck I can't stop ;_;



what's the reason you can just hook up with this guy?


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> what's the reason you can just hook up with this guy?



Can or can't?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Can or can't?



can't, ok?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm freaking tired but not sleepy-tired.. ye


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> can't, ok?



he's sort of out of reach. he's a theatre actor and i'm going to see the musical he's in next week but i'm scared of going up to him at stage door and i'm scared of seeing him irl

plus i have a boyfriend i know it's wrong but my brain is like "no u like this guy not ur boyfriend"


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> he's sort of out of reach. he's a theatre actor and i'm going to see the musical he's in next week but i'm scared of going up to him at stage door and i'm scared of seeing him irl
> 
> plus i have a boyfriend i know it's wrong but my brain is like "no u like this guy not ur boyfriend"



first, dump your bf. you don't seem to like him and it's unfair to keep him around while eyeing other guys

second, are theatre actors on some level of fame where they always have body guards and crap. if the answer isn't yes then just talk to him. better to do something then forever wonder what could have been.


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> first, dump your bf. you don't seem to like him and it's unfair to keep him around while eyeing other guys
> 
> second, are theatre actors on some level of fame where they always have body guards and crap. if the answer isn't yes then just talk to him. better to do something then forever wonder what could have been.



it sounds harsh but i don't know how to dump him...i don't know how he'd take it
i don't think its like that, but thanks for the advice anyway


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> it sounds harsh but i don't know how to dump him...i don't know how he'd take it
> i don't think its like that, but thanks for the advice anyway



just say what you feel. like if you feel like you're growing apart just say that. be honest, i mean you don't have to say "hey, u suck i wanna dump you", but beating the bush too much won't help.

Np.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh damn

I'm so tired of people expecting me to always be there for them and then ignoring me when I need someone to talk to

? If you've made me cry, you aren't my friend.

_I hope you finally ****ing understand this now gtfo of my life_

10/10 ranting about irl peeps on the Internet whee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn, looking at those pictures from over 4 years ago.. Not knowing 2 years ago and today...


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

I kinda really want opinions on my unfinished town but i really dislike making new threads...

 im really afraid to scrap this area since i used like 30-50 bushes on it and 4 hours.... aghhgrrhghg its tooo greeeeeeenn i gotta use trees without making it look like its all green but i like bushes alot but they dont fit the theme all that mchhhchc


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

bloody underworld, why do my parents seem to think that raising your voice makes your argument better..

and they complain about arguing neighbors. soddin hypocrites...


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not getting enjoyment out of the one thing I'm good at anymore. I can't seem to sit down and do it and when I do I just hate it. I don't know, it was one of the only things that truly distracted me from my depression and now it's just going away...meh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

MayorKale said:


> I'm not getting enjoyment out of the one thing I'm good at anymore. I can't seem to sit down and do it and when I do I just hate it. I don't know, it was one of the only things that truly distracted me from my depression and now it's just going away...meh.



take a break from this thing for a while and come back later. helps me when I lose interest in something.


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 29, 2014)

I had a headache all day so I took a nap, accidentally slept for 5 hours and missed dinner. 

And my headache still hasn't gone away.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

its really annoying to see some people just post one liners or something really short / a stupid meme and then leave. 
Wow you're contributing to the conversation so muuch!!
Oh so ''edgy'' and ''cool''


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

so apparently i have knee issues and need to go to a posture doctor???
i think i walk fine but my parents keep talking about how weirdly i walk in boots and how much i complain about knee pains. ;3;


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sick from the stress of moving. I have to work tomorrow. My only stress relief is roleplaying and people keep telling me that they love my ideas and that they're looking forward to roleplaying with me and then they disappear. It doesn't make any sense. Why do people lie?


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> its really annoying to see some people just post one liners or something really short / a stupid meme and then leave.
> Wow you're contributing to the conversation so muuch!!
> Oh so ''edgy'' and ''cool''



Were you referring to my Benedict Cumberbatch thread? D: If so, I am sorry, I just thought the name generator was a funny idea for a thread....


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the cold or something, and it sucks booty! I WANT TO BREATHE, DAMN IT! D;


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Were you referring to my Benedict Cumberbatch thread? D: If so, I am sorry, I just thought the name generator was a funny idea for a thread....


No, no I wasnt  I have yet to see the thread to begin with


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: venting



It bothers me when my friends start a conversation with me and then never reply back, or never reply at all when I'm feeling down. It happens a lot and it makes me feel like I did something wrong which I know is really irrational and dumb on my part, but it puts me on edge. I think I'm mostly bothered by the fact that I let insignificant stuff like this get to me, I know I shouldn't and it's selfish of me to always expect a response from them. I'm way too paranoid about it.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes I really love you and want to love you and make you happy and shower you with love

and other times

I really love you and I want to hurt you and make you cry

i have a problem


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 30, 2014)

so poignant


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

stupid periods..


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2014)

100 philosophers catches on Gaia by Dumpster Diving, I will take starter clothes then all of these caches


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: kinda depressing



Just thinking about what happens when you die... and if there's really an afterlife and all that. Just makes me feel sad thinking about it, you know? Like I'm just wasting my life or something....


----------



## Brackets (Dec 30, 2014)

gonna have a massive rant now because i'm panicking.
So basically i'm REALLY stressed because i haven't been doing too well in medical school even though i've been working really hard and now i'm worried I'm not good enough and might get kicked out. the problem is my confidence issues, and because it's practical exams i get really nervous and forget things, whereas on written exams i do fine, better than average. 

I just REALLY wish i hadn't gone to a medical school that loves practical exams. it's frustrating because i know the material and i'm fine talking to patients etc, but i panic in the exams. and now even though its xmas holidays and i have no exams coming up soon, i'm working hard because i'm so worried about failing. i feel like i don't enjoy life anymore because i always think 'i should be revising/working right now' 

and i've started asking myself is being a doctor in the end really worth this stress?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

but tbt will miss all your expertise


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Everything.

Mostly I want to change my username but need more TBTs. xP


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

I want a white feather lol why did I buy two green now


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 30, 2014)

These cramps ugh. They make me want to pass out.
I feel so fat too I ate too much ice cream. ;3;


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Spoiler: kinda depressing
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking about what happens when you die... and if there's really an afterlife and all that. Just makes me feel sad thinking about it, you know? Like I'm just wasting my life or something....



you are not the only one thinking about this i think of this 24/7


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2014)

I've entered the heavy mucus phase of the cold ugh I kinda wanna be really graphic rn so you all can be at least sort of as grossed out as I am but I guess I wont


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

It's like.. why is new years such a big holiday i'd just rather sit at home drink champagne than being with 15 other relatives thanks


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

OK, so my mom was supposed to get Pokemon ORAS for my brothers.

But instead, she got Pokemon Y, and my brother (Who's like 14 BTW and clearly wanted Pokemon ORAS just as much as I do) didn't mind and just opened the game.

Hah...there goes another 2 weeks without ORAS.. ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

^lol didnt she ask at the store or smth?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> ^lol didnt she ask at the store or smth?


I dunno honestly, I was asleep during that time.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 30, 2014)

My sleep schedule. I stay up all night pass out at 11 am and wake up at 9 pm. Trying to go sleep any earlier depresses me and I get only like 3hs of sleep when I do


----------



## starlark (Dec 30, 2014)

my studio has 5 3s in its contact number


----------



## Radda (Dec 30, 2014)

I really wanna go home.Eric is creeping me out


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 30, 2014)

[spoiler=i'm this freaking close to a panic attack and now i lost my earbud piece and this is just fan-f***cking-tastic, and thanks mom keep yelling at me cos that makes me feel so much freaking better


----------



## Naiad (Dec 31, 2014)

I just feel so stressed out about everything right now.
I want a clean slate. A new everything. New friends, new school, new life. e v e


----------



## Cudon (Dec 31, 2014)

Noo I totally forgot yesterday was my tbt anniversary :s


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't sleep, my stomach hurts, and I've been having anxiety attacks all night. If I could just sleep, everything would be fine ;-; I feel like I wanna die.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 31, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I can't sleep, my stomach hurts, and I've been having anxiety attacks all night. If I could just sleep, everything would be fine ;-; I feel like I wanna die.



Hope you feel better!


----------



## Brackets (Dec 31, 2014)

it's new years eve and here i am learning about lobal pneumonia...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

period cramps ;o;

also that i need some food but idk what lol i dont really want pasta again


----------



## Resi (Dec 31, 2014)

My friend sent me a snap chat and ??? i feel so nervous responding to it w hy 
also my former crush showed up in my dream again


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 31, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> you are not the only one thinking about this i think of this 24/7



Aw, I hope we both feel better about these things soon.


----------



## r a t (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm a loser ;u;


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 31, 2014)

I've waited three months to get placed with my current therapist. We've had one session, and today I get a phone call that she is leaving the program and going somewhere else. 

Here's to another three months of waiting, just to get F#!&ing started again


----------



## Brackets (Dec 31, 2014)

does anyone else here have fibromyalgia? i'm pretty sure i've had it recently and it SUCKS 
It takes me like an hour to get going properly in the morning because i'm in so much pain. just hope there's not something more sinister behind it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 31, 2014)

Antlers said:


> I'm a loser ;u;



don't feel bad, man. *huggles* we're _all_ losers here. <3


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 31, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> I've waited three months to get placed with my current therapist. We've had one session, and today I get a phone call that she is leaving the program and going somewhere else.
> 
> Here's to another three months of waiting, just to get F#!&ing started again


Did they not know that was gonna happen before? Seems like an odd thing for a therapist to leave so suddenly.
I would hate to wait that long. When I applied to an organization (not the one I'm at right now) they told me there was a waiting list of eight months. That's also why I don't go there.

Hopefully you'll be able to be placed with someone there soon.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 31, 2014)

Its New Years, and as much as I wish I could reflect on this year to celebrate, I had a petty fight with my boyfriend, but enjoyed a rotisserie chicken dinner nonetheless, though I had not much of an appetite for.... we are supposed to have a romantic bath together at midnight, but I am not sure if that's even going to happen. Since we moved into our new apartment, we haven't had many baths together as our bathtub is small and he is 6'5" and to fit him and I both is troublesome. One minute he is dancing and being foolish and I am upset and downtrodden.... and at one point I asked if he could just be "normal" so he shut off his smiling, his dancing, is goofiness, and it immediately felt wrong and abnormal because that was not who I feel in love with..... and he keeps saying I "contradict myself". I ask him to remind me of things (yes, sometimes), but if he reminds me of the same thing twice in a 5 minute, period, literally, I feel like I am being treated like a child, you know? He doesn't get that. He turns it around and makes it seems like I am accusing him of being the bad guy..... and I don't like it. We don't have marital problems, and its not something we would ever break up over.... we have been together for 6 years and we are common-law, and been through far worse than this.... Its just the holidays have been SO stressful for us, financially and otherwise, and it makes us get at each other's throats..... as is the reality of long term relationships.....


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 31, 2014)

my parents are in an argument and are probably gonna start screaming at each other sooner or later. lovely...


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 31, 2014)

My brother keeps making sexist comments about me and ugh I can't stand him. -.-


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

I think this person on TbT is hot. And I think they dislike me lmao


----------



## Improv (Jan 1, 2015)

i'm struggling with a choice of where to apply to work ugh it's either at target (which is an hour away) or at pizza hut (in the same town) as a server and i just mrgrrr idk i just i dont know

also idk if i'll even have time to do my homework with a job but who really cares about that ok i'll find time hopefully maybe IDK


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 1, 2015)

bae goes home in 3 days /sob


----------



## starlark (Jan 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I think this person on TbT is hot. And I think they dislike me lmao



oh my God that's got soap opera written all over it
best of luck


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Ahri said:


> bae goes home in 3 days /sob



back up ur butt i presume


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 1, 2015)

and my sister is dating an ex of mine like wat


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

my sister is worrying me, as per. She has her GCSE mocks soon and literally won't stop revising. She even revised on xmas day. It can't be healthy. She also can't stop counting calories and is really obsessed with what she eats. I really hope her councillor helps :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

but youre the doctor?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

When you take the time to write out a nice, thought-out message to someone but they don't even respond to you :'c


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Last year was probably the worst of my life. I hope that I don't make the same mistakes in 2015. :c
As the winter break nears it's end I feel my anxiety heightening. </3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> Last year was probably the worst of my life. I hope that I don't make the same mistakes in 2015. :c
> As the winter break nears it's end I feel my anxiety heightening. </3



I hope this year is better for you! Hell, I hope it's better for all of us. 

And I don't know how to help with your anxiety, but just know that you can always shoot me a message if you need to vent or want to talk.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Mini Rant



WE SPENT 25 HOURS WORKING ON MY COSPLAY, THE ENTRIES WERE OPEN FOR DAYS AND WHAT HAPPENS, THE SYSTEM BREAKS SO THEY SHUT DOWN ENTRIES. ONLY 10 NON ENTRY ONES WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE EVENT, 1800+ PEOPLE ARE GOING.... I AM VERY ANGRY NOW THAT I CAN NOT GET CONFIRMATION I CAN COMPETE IN MY 1ST CONTEST


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

I have been up since yesterday and it is 4:36 AM wher I am


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

waking up so late o well i've been pretty busy


----------



## Isabella (Jan 2, 2015)

hate how some people can be so ignorant
and lazy
and selfish


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

random headache outta nowhere


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> random headache outta nowhere



Same here :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Same here :/


sucks cause i dont feel otherwise sick just tired now cause of that


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

Spoiler:  



oh my goddd that was the worst thing i've ever read in my  ifklife whygfr did i ****ing read that destroy me


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 2, 2015)

my friend is pissed at his friend and its messing with my feelings so now my heart hurts


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

I really want to be able to say that the stuff my parents do doesn't hurt me, but I can't.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I really want to be able to say that the stuff my parents do doesn't hurt me, but I can't.



i'm here for you if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i'm here for you if you want to talk about it.


I appreciate that a lot, thank you.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I appreciate that a lot, thank you.



no problem. ^.^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I really want to be able to say that the stuff my parents do doesn't hurt me, but I can't.



 Are you okay?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Are you okay?


Well, I'm sure I will be, it's probably no big deal. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Well, I'm sure I will be, it's probably no big deal. Thank you for asking.



Alright. If you need anything, I'm always available!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm having one of those times where I gotta get some drawing done but I don't even know what I should draw. Maybe sometime I'll make a thread on the museum buuutt I feel like it wouldn't be very good.

Also, I have a lot of games I keep telling myself to play but just can't get enough time to do so.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Alright. If you need anything, I'm always available!


Thank you, again. I really appreciate that too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I'm having one of those times where I gotta get some drawing done but I don't even know what I should draw. Maybe sometime I'll make a thread on the museum buuutt I feel like it wouldn't be very good.


How come you don't think it'd be good?


----------



## Aradai (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't like myself.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm bored with life and I feel my existence is pointless at this place in my life.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I feel my existence is pointless at this place in my life.



I'm bored also... :/
and Why?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Thank you, again. I really appreciate that too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



probably cos I never actually put effort into my TBT threads. eh, might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> probably cos I never actually put effort into my TBT threads. eh, might as well give it a shot.


Sweet, I'll check it out if you do. I really like your art.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

I just lost my mom a few months ago, so I'm still trying to cope...It's really difficult without her and I feel as if I'm a little lost. I wanted her to see me get married..I wanted her to be with me when I finally finished college. and most of all I wanted more memories with her, so she would know how much she meant to me. it bothers me that I won't be able to tell her how much she meant, I was reminded her when I found her necklace just a few days ago that I had bought her for her birthday ;w; so it's bothering a little bit, but I'll be able to cope with it soon enough.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

this is not the "bad" bother but i made this image before and i cant stop laughing and like 1 hr ago i was drving and i started laughing and the i wa s buying something at the store and the girl was like "have a nice day" and i remembered the pic and i started laughing again omG


----------



## kassie (Jan 3, 2015)

I change my avatar way too much, lol. Pretty sure people forget who I am each time I do. ^^""


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2015)

My tablet pen nib is on its last legs ughh. My mucus is suddenly gone but my throat is still itchy so now it's harder and more painful to cough??? and i feel queasy for no apparent reason.



selcouth said:


> I change my avatar way too much, lol. Pretty sure people forget who I am each time I do. ^^""



I know you =)
well not rly but you know lol


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 3, 2015)

starlark said:


> Are you using the mobile site or are you using the normal site on your iPad?



Normal site with iPad...I may be able to put it in a way that is less descriptive on situation if can't figure it out.


----------



## kassie (Jan 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> My tablet pen nib is on its last legs ughh. My mucus is suddenly gone but my throat is still itchy so now it's harder and more painful to cough??? and i feel queasy for no apparent reason.
> 
> I know you =)
> well not rly but you know lol



Hope you feel better :] And yes, I know you too~ A lot of your posts make me laugh. ^^


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

whoops it's 3am
i need to stop this, break is ending on monday too. ;3;


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 3, 2015)

Classygirl said:


> Normal site with iPad...I may be able to put it in a way that is less descriptive on situation if can't figure it out.



To add a spoiler box in your reply:
(spoiler)Text here!(/spoiler)

But replace the parantheses with square brackets!


----------



## Naiad (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to cry

I hate everything and nothing is ok


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok trying that here goes.. If spoiler doesn't work so sorry skip it...relationship, life vent...



Spoiler



Just do not know what's happening 
            Ok hope that worked. My fianc?/boyfriend/what...We met in March last year almost a year, I was worried he was 21 I had just turned 30. I had given up on relationships, bad family past history, multiple abusive relationships in every form 2 years of being alone depressed dealing with crippling disability now worse..He was an angel, engaged within 2 months, asked my dad for my hand brought roses for no reason was so caring and sweet. A few months back he changed suddenly, why I don't know, I figured stress of college, med school to be pediatric PA and Nurse Manager, hospital interning, crappy job while double timing school ect. We picked out rings all was good, my family is not supportive of my disability I hit the jackpot... sarcasm...rare genetic disease systemic now tumors ect popping up surgeries needed possible unrelated cancers? Trouble finding good quality of life care needed due to extreme pain attacks he took care of me during one once and they are horrifying I figured if he can see that nothing can bother him. I know I need to go to a big center but can't travel, afford, ect and need to have medicine switched be more functional first tired of being sick all the time and no help here then he just changed...He was an angel once...

   He said he was on a medicine that was keeping him from having puberty like normal and was hurting his kidneys once off of it he grew a foot, really muscular, started having sudden attacks of just being really mean for no reason I was a little late to an apt and he was hitting the steering wheel, it takes me hours to get ready and dress in the morning have to pre plan clothes, just normal stuff is hard, literally made me chase his car five min late but he didn't come back left me on side of road I couldn't get home...right up street. First time we went got my ring customized he sent me away said wanted to go up a carrot and half I was fine with smaller, on way to cheap dinner after he freaks yells at me no food said I am ungrateful not sick am dying is different was mean...Said I'd pay dinner people here don't help and I can't cook and was well enough at time to try eat out.

   .anyway let him on my medical hippa in case emergency due to his meddling drs got angry he caused issues having trouble finding a pain dr now he also without permission looks up my medical tests before I get the results so if one comes back bad news he know first I said stop he back grounded my whole family, lies makes plans and there is always an emergency turns out not true. Told my mom buy him a lobster we do big Xmas eve dinner meaning I paid she picked it up he didn't show we waited hrs said car was stuck we said would give a ride he said phone stopped working...my whole family got hurt on that one. But little things I guess he overspent on his school money on well ...not me ...new gadgets...but his dad has money but won't help him he blames me apparently to his dad making me sound like a gold digger when I am on disbability more educated would love to work can't love to go out make friends can't stuck home in a place am well aware can get boot anytime  family in denial every time bad medical news.

    Come to find out, after I spent all credit on him at Xmas he got me nothing, then felt bad one present was so happy but he got stressed and tried to steal it blames being with me for his money issues when I am always nickel and diming it for everything we do...my mom heard us fighting came in and said how and when have you spent 10 grand from knowing her not true and then warned me she heard him messing with my stuff as he bolted for the door he was taking back my gift and some other things yet won't return things I loaned him..anyway he is falling into physically...won't go into, mentally and verbally the place I know logically is emotional abuse. Sweet one minute like new yrs he made me sick, dangerous for me he brought home flu from hospital work and I run an average temp of 102.7 and have chronic pneumonia he has me very ill on top of my issues and is always calling my illness drama but I can't help how was born. We hardly ever go out on New Years he made me get dressed said would go mall whatever where I never get myself due to driving really needed some personal stuff so was happy, he said would pay for dinner if I wanted to do movies or whatever while in mall he found a cute crystal ball music box like I collect and had it engraved with our names on what it said it was beautiful on sale and price about of an affordable dinner...my bday is very soon. We skipped dinner I felt sick lost voice with flu-ish thing and made sure something was here for him to eat I only wanted soup...He fell asleep as always does...I woke him and thanked him for nice day even though he didn't help much take care of me being sick as said more me always him but as soon as said thanks for the gift asked if could bring in and I noted what he wanted his bday is two weeks after me..he started screaming that I cause him to spend money always pounding fists..hit me in face with tv remote..accident..but he just flipped a switch.

    Sum up I prayed for love, a friend, a reason to be here, with nothing but endless days alone and pain and god I thought or whatever supernatural source as I say sent him I thought he made me believe in things was great but now the things he says won't repeat and acts and stand me up or takes for granted or stress causes problems makes..Come to find out med he was on was for bi polar, was told wasn't for that his disability not physical won't tell me for sure...but said his psych was mad because he won't take what is told to now..I assume he is bi and in denial which is fine but the guy I met is not this guy who swears and hurts for fun and leaves me sit for fun says will be there if need help or makes apts and then won't take me. Or at dinner ect will talk about me like I am not there if I say I am paying so can get what I want with no guilt knowing one day he will need to help support me he says don't give her options ect or she talks too much, gets that way at apts he undermines me. I loved who he was, now I don't recognize him, meanwhile know I need to focus on my health need a woman's surgery a tumor ect if ever want kids if can need a lot and am sick his stress is making me harder to be around...but he is all I have. I wish I knew why he started being so mean and some things have crossed line of no matter how much stress he has you don't treat or talk that way to anyone but me being sick he thinks he can. Am scared he has issues that aren't healthy for me, I know I was told get married or get out and can't be alone or get out but don't want put myself in this situation I said yes to a different person...no ring yet so...anyway am sick, scared of test results, in pain, family issues, and the one is turning into another abuser like I have a sign that says I love and trust and am old fashioned and honest take advantage of my good nature on my head...


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> I want to cry
> 
> I hate everything and nothing is ok



Crying will let you get your feelings out. If you want to cry, cry for as long as you need to. It'll make you feel better in the end. ^^"

Things may seem dark right now but think of it this way, this is just a struggle you need to go through in order to wake up stronger tomorrow. Try to have little things to look forward to as well like... "Tonight, I'll play (insert game) for an hour and I will have fun."

Eventually, your sadness will start to disappear. I hope that helps somewhat. Also, if you ever need to talk things out, you should find someone you can trust and I'm sure they'll be okay listening to you vent or rant. It's not good to keep your emotions bottled up or they'll eventually explode out and that won't be good. My inbox is always open as well if you need to talk. _Good luck~_


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: rant thing i guess



i need someone to talk to but i dont know who so i'll just write this here... i've struggled with food so much in the past 5 or so years and i've consistently been under 50kg (110 pounds) for the past 4 of those years (i'm 19 if it matters). every doctor and psychologist i've talked to (i go to them for anxiety and depression) have told me 'its not a big enough issue for them to worry about). I've restricted my eating to stay thin and 'happy', and i have periods of severe guilt and disgust when i do eat. a main problem area for me is my stomach, it gets to me even when its flat.
So i went on this new antidepressant medication a few months a go, and it gave me a CRAZY appetite! i can't stop eating, i'm always hungry etc etc. its so bad, it didnt worry me for a bit, but now it haunts me... i've put on 5kg since i started and my stomach sticks out so much, i hate it, i look huge and i can't stand it. people are mentioning things, my doctor told me today that i'm not 'like fat or anything, just round haha' and it hurt me so much. even when i suck it in it sticks out. i can't look in a mirror without it sticking in my face. its making me so much more stressed and depressed and no one is acting like its an issue even though i'm telling them it bothers me so much! my sister is skinny and muscular and her stomach is as flat as a board with abs. she is confident with friends and never spends a minute at home because she has so many people to see and things to do. i feel like i'm just getting so much further away from my goal of being mentally healthy. i've been trying to get there for over a year and a half and i've seen 2 psychologists and taken so many different medications and all i keep getting is WORSE.
so i booked in to see my doctor to get OFF this horrible medication but because of this other medication i'm on (for an illness that literally makes me bed bound for several months when it flares up) we are running out of options. now i'm starting a new mediction for that illness but i'm so scared it will make it flare up and i'll just be sitting at home with my condition deteriorating for several more months. 
i'm also booked in for a one off psych test to change my antidepressants, but thats not until mid february, so who knows how much more weight i'll put on before then. i'm scared that i'll get there and they will tell me theres nothing wrong with me, that i'm just lazy and making it up. 
my relationship is falling apart. i moved back to my home state for my job over the summer and we have barely talked at all, we're so distant. and you know what? i can't feel anything. sometimes i feel sad about it but 99% of the time i feel nothing...
i have no friends at all, we have all fallen out of contact with each other, but that happened months or years ago, not to say it doesnt hurt as much as it did when it first happened. 
i just don't know what to do... sorry this was so long, i havent told anyone this except a crisis chat line haha, it feels good to get it off my chest, i suppose.
thanks for listening


----------



## r a t (Jan 3, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: rant thing i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ~





Spoiler: Bloop



I'm glad that 'ranting' has made you feel a little bit better, I took my time to read your post, even though right now you might feel like 'what's the point anymore, what am I doing with myself?', things WILL get better - just in time. 
I've had similar issues with weight - although I've improved and I'm a healthy weight currently - I'm a 46 kg but I'm 16, and I'm really small (height), which is healthy. My tummy isn't flat either - I swear it's impossible to get it perfect - and I compare myself to my friends, who are sporty and 'fit' and popular and just seem so much better than me, I could rant about this myself but I won't xD Although I shouldn't be doing this, like you shouldn't with your sister. Please don't worry about putting weight on, it's healthy, and even when you are craving snacks and you're still paranoid about putting weight on - you could resort to healthy options with low calories, thinks like carrot sticks, it might help you feel more comfortable about food. The number on the scales doesn't determain how physically fit you are, you could weigh 60kg but you're really fit - with a flat tummy. My goal is to become fitter, and get abs and become 'tonned', but I'm really lazy so I don't know. If non of these things are helping, I found this special tea called 'Flat Tummy Tea', I don't know many details about it, but it gives you quick results. - http://flattummytea.com/ - I hope I kinda helped somehow and made you feel a bit happier, it sucks being lonely. Please just remember that things are going to get better, a lot of people here on tbt will support and help you~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Alvin & the Chipmunks must be the worst series of children films. Especially dubbed.


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Spoiler: Bloop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for taking the time to reply, it really means a lot and i made me feel better  i'm gonna try my hardest to accept myself


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: vent



I want out of my house. I spend the entire day in my room hiding away from my parents and it makes me feel bad that I don't get along with them and that I'm wasting so much time because of it. They took money from me, and I thought that when I earned it back I could use it and try to maybe move out, but I know itd be a bad idea totry. I also thought maybe I could buy a plane ticket but that wouldn't be smart, I'm just getting desperate for ways to change the situation somehow.

I complain way too much about my parents but hopefully I won't need to anymore, I just needed it out of my system.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope your situation improves.  Are there any relatives who would take you in?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I really hope your situation improves.  Are there any relatives who would take you in?


Some of them probably would, but they're all on the opposite side of the country, so I'm not sure if I could go to them yet.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

My brother and I got into a fight a couple days ago and he's still not speaking to me, even though I apologized to him (I didn't even do anything wrong but okay).



Saylor said:


> Some of them probably would, but they're all on the opposite side of the country, so I'm not sure if I could go to them yet.



I really hope you can go to a safe space sometime soon. Just message me if you ever need to talk, okay?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> My brother and I got into a fight a couple days ago and he's still not speaking to me, even though I apologized to him (I didn't even do anything wrong but okay).
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you can go to a safe space sometime soon. Just message me if you ever need to talk, okay?


Okay, thank you. <3

I hope you and your brother make up soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

my ear cause i got some pimple-ish thing on it now for no reason lol


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: bloop



All of my friends are talking about applying for an art school and it's worrying me. I've only made one new friend since I was in grade 5, I'm really not that social and I stick within my little circle of friends. I'm too shy to act or sing even though I'm fine at both, I'm not as good at drawing as my friends would have me believe and the school doesn't offer a creative writing program. It may sound really selfish, but a part of me hopes they don't make it if they choose to apply. I don't want to be alone in high school. ;^;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> All of my friends are talking about applying for an art school and it's worrying me. I've only made one new friend since I was in grade 5, I'm really not that social and I stick within my little circle of friends. I'm too shy to act or sing even though I'm fine at both, I'm not as good at drawing as my friends would have me believe and the school doesn't offer a creative writing program. It may sound really selfish, but a part of me hopes they don't make it if they choose to apply. I don't want to be alone in high school. ;^;



I'm sorry you're feeling that way.  I'm gonna be blunt, though, and say that, even if you guys all go to the same high school, you might drift apart. It sucks, but it happens. Most of my friends went to the other middle school in our city, and only like. Two or three of them are people I was friends with in middle school. 

So don't fret! Try to enjoy your time with them now, and don't push yourself to do something you aren't really into so you guys can stay together. When do you start high school?

(Also, sorry if this sounded rude, I'm really not trying to be)


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling that way.  I'm gonna be blunt, though, and say that, even if you guys all go to the same high school, you might drift apart. It sucks, but it happens. Most of my friends went to the other middle school in our city, and only like. Two or three of them are people I was friends with in middle school.
> 
> So don't fret! Try to enjoy your time with them now, and don't push yourself to do something you aren't really into so you guys can stay together. When do you start high school?
> 
> (Also, sorry if this sounded rude, I'm really not trying to be)



I know that a drift will probably happen eventually, but I'd like to stay with them through highschool. I'm prepared to loose most of my friends sometime but my best friend is considering application and I'd like to at least stay in school with her. ;m;
You didn't come across as mean at all! I'm in grade 8 right now, so I obviously have time. They're not even guaranteed to make it, the only one who I know will leave is my really musical friend but we've been loosing touch anyways.

It may seem petty, I just really don't like meeting new friends. I'm not very outgoing. ;o;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> I know that a drift will probably happen eventually, but I'd like to stay with them through highschool. I'm prepared to loose most of my friends sometime but my best friend is considering application and I'd like to at least stay in school with her. ;m;
> You didn't come across as mean at all! I'm in grade 8 right now, so I obviously have time. They're not even guaranteed to make it, the only one who I know will leave is my really musical friend but we've been loosing touch anyways.
> 
> It may seem petty, I just really don't like meeting new friends. I'm not very outgoing. ;o;



It's not petty at all! I understand how you feel cuz I'm not very good at making friends either. Also, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna drift away from my friends after graduation this year, but I'm not super worried about it (I guess we're in the same situation but on opposite sides lol).

My advice is to just see how this year goes, and no matter what, do stuff you like in high school. Mine has a literature magazine that it puts out every year, so you could see if yours has something similar so you can meet people that way. I've noticed that, even if you're really shy, more outgoing people might befriend you anyway. If your high school offers creative writing as a class, that could be a good thing to look into as well. 

Good luck! Try to enjoy the rest of your year.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 3, 2015)

I've decided that angrily posting her is probably not healthy right now because I seem to be in a rage half the time and I'm trying to mellow myself out, so I bought a journal. 

anyways, goodbye forever whats bothering you thread


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler



I wonder why people are always rude to me... :/


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why people are always rude to me... :/



on tbt?

probably becuz ur annoying


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> probably becuz ur annoying



Really? :/
Not here...


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 3, 2015)

Trying to build my confidence up to think about becoming a department manager. Was asked if I wanted the job if it becomes available. Trying not to tell myself I'm too stupid to apply for the job.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 3, 2015)

it really bugs me when people have their mayor look way different in art than what the actual mayor looks like. It makes me cringe so hard o.e


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 4, 2015)

school starts tomorrow and my sleeping schedule is basically non existent
i want to eat breakfast but the syrup we have is kinda gross ew i have old cereal
its raining hard and theres something hitting against another something outside and its annoying
its hot but i dont really want to take the blanket off sighs
ants are here in the middle of winter??? wtf go back to your rocks or wherever the hell you disgusting tiny creatures lurk


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

boyfriend goes home after i wake up tomorrow... months till i see him again

school the next day.. 

sigh 

finals week in 2 weeks


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm tired and some stupid pimple down there again lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

i am gonna cry a lot tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

my ass feels like i have a wood splint there lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

pop it then omg that sounds painful


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

im scared to spend the night at my sisters
I'm afriad I'll get there and puke, and my grandparents wont pick me u. Or i'll geta cat scrtach and I wont stop bleeding (blood disorder) or I'll get really sick and i wont be able to come home.I feel super sick right now and I cant stop shakingg and i'm just not able to do anything atm. i dont even want to spend the night, but if I dont then my sister will call up rying 
and recently I cant fall asleep until 5 am because I feel nausous when I lay down

I just to stay home but i already promised and I am about to have a panic attcks


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

having to go back to work tomorrow... ;_;


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> having to go back to work tomorrow... ;_;



^ -__-

bleh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahri said:


> pop it then omg that sounds painful



tried lol it's so small or im imagining it.. lol idk ill try


----------



## Improv (Jan 4, 2015)

School on Tuesday and I really don't want to go back to my psychology class ._. It's extremely easy but the teacher's attitude puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the day and just //////


----------



## tobi! (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, school and work tomorrow. Definitely not ready to get into the mojo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Also still that stupid pimple thing in the wazoo i mean wtf gtfo there and pop already


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

Improv said:


> School on Tuesday and I really don't want to go back to my psychology class ._. It's extremely easy but the teacher's attitude puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the day and just //////



ugh having a bad teacher or prof is just the worst~i definitely skipped classes in college because i didn't like the prof...


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 4, 2015)

How I don't have the freedom I want to have and deserve to have. How my  teacher is pretty much a b****  and a hypocrite


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

^i was tempted to do that lol some of the film professors really sucked


----------



## Brackets (Jan 4, 2015)

uni in a week waaaah


----------



## Skeletons (Jan 4, 2015)

How I have never touched a man bun. Somebody please help me fulfill my dream.


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 4, 2015)

On second thought, I shouldn't complain... won't help anything...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 4, 2015)

Welp, my earbuds just broke AGAIN. So much for listening to music while I draw. I guess I could use the headphones I have, but those are kinda broken on one side and pinch my ear whenever I wear them with my glasses. (Which I need to use the pc.)

I swear, I go through those things faster than whatevr:U


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 5, 2015)

School starts in an hour and It's the beginning of second semester. I have to take retake Health, for some reason, even when I got a good grade in it last year. I hated that class more than any class I have ever taken. Great way to start the new year, lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow.. what made them think you should do that if you passed it?


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler



I feel so ****ty right now. I hate myself. I don't feel like I'm worthy of any happiness. Any time I want to talk about my feelings to my family I feel like I shouldn't because I deserve to feel like ****. I don't know what to do with myself and my family doesn't know either. They don't know how awful I feel, how I hide it all so I don't trouble them. I know I shouldn't bottle it up but I can't help it. I need help. Emotional help. I need someone who's not my therapist to tell me that it'll be alright. I need someone to tell me I can do it, and to guide me through it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so ****ty right now. I hate myself. I don't feel like I'm worthy of any happiness. Any time I want to talk about my feelings to my family I feel like I shouldn't because I deserve to feel like ****. I don't know what to do with myself and my family doesn't know either. They don't know how awful I feel, how I hide it all so I don't trouble them. I know I shouldn't bottle it up but I can't help it. I need help. Emotional help. I need someone who's not my therapist to tell me that it'll be alright. I need someone to tell me I can do it, and to guide me through it.



y do u deserve to feel like ****, did u kill sumone??


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 5, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> y do u deserve to feel like ****, did u kill sumone??



Yeah I'm posting this from the jail right now 

I screwed up big time and disappointed my family.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Yeah I'm posting this from the jail right now
> 
> I screwed up big time and disappointed my family.



Did u sneak in a laptop


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Did u sneak in a laptop



Don't tell anyone this but I sneaked a phone and hid it in the restroom!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Yeah I'm posting this from the jail right now
> 
> I screwed up big time and disappointed my family.



r u pregnant?

nd u kno many killers never get caught


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Don't tell anyone this but I sneaked a phone and hid it in the restroom!!


k ill be quiet then


----------



## Improv (Jan 5, 2015)

someone i have deliberately avoided went through my posts and found the url to my new tumblr


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

random headache dude go away


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Awww....get well soon! XD


----------



## Brackets (Jan 5, 2015)

my sister wouldnt get a curry with us because she doesn't know how many calories are in it


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2015)

I woke up with a headache that's not going away and I have stuff to do today that's going to aggravate it so this is gon b good.

Also I don't understand why radio stations have been repetitively playing songs like "hold the line" and "takin care of business" for 30 years bc they're not even good


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm bothered that I looked at Zane's title. I mean, look at my signature, I am so stupid.


----------



## a potato (Jan 5, 2015)

This stupid science fair


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

All the coursework I have is a bit stressful but then I can't help but blame myself for delaying some of it much too long.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

fanks it's better now but man it was a bit random cause i don't feel sick or anything..


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 5, 2015)

My boyfriend (now ex) broke up with me on New Years morning. It's been five days, and I'm still in shock. We're doing the whole 'no-contact' thing. In other words, I lost my boyfriend and best friend all in one day.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> My boyfriend (now ex) broke up with me on New Years morning. It's been five days, and I'm still in shock. We're doing the whole 'no-contact' thing. In other words, I lost my boyfriend and best friend all in one day.



*Hugs*
I remember from previous posts of yours that things had been rough in your relationship. Wishing the best for you<33
Lots of people here that are more than willing to be a shoulder to cry (or scream, or whine, or whatever) on, including myself 

What is bothering me?
My collectibles. It's petty, but why won't you arrange the way I want? Argh.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 5, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> *Hugs*
> I remember from previous posts of yours that things had been rough in your relationship. Wishing the best for you<33
> Lots of people here that are more than willing to be a shoulder to cry (or scream, or whine, or whatever) on, including myself
> 
> ...



*hugs back* 

Yeah, apparently things just kinda imploded? We both weren't happy and he broke first. I know that it was for the best, but the extremely sucky thing is that he blocked me off everything we shared together. And only said 'it's for the best.' 

I've been healing myself playing Dragon Age Inquisition though. Lol..


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2015)

now i know how much this site hates me /weeps
: D

your ____ is ****


----------



## f11 (Jan 5, 2015)

my friend comitted suicide and... I just don't know why. I found out at school and just been crying the whole day. It bothering me that I wasn't a good enough friend that they didn't talk to me which lead to this.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2015)

Crys said:


> my friend comitted suicide and... I just don't know why. I found out at school and just been crying the whole day. It bothering me that I wasn't a good enough friend that they didn't talk to me which lead to this.



I'm so sorry for your loss. If you need to talk to anyone, I'm available, and I'm sure others here are willing to listen as well. Does your school have a grief counselor or regular counselor you would be willing to speak with?


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 5, 2015)

Crys said:


> my friend comitted suicide and... I just don't know why. I found out at school and just been crying the whole day. It bothering me that I wasn't a good enough friend that they didn't talk to me which lead to this.


When a person gets into that mindset, it doesn't matter how wonderful the people around them are. I have a few people I can talk to about things, but sometimes just choose not to. A lot of the time I feel like I should be able to deal with things by myself, but even then the feeling of wanting to do something to myself to disappear creeps up.

I'm not them, obviously, but people deal with their depression in different ways. Some talk about it, others would rather keep it to themselves. They feel they're bothering the world enough as it is.

Do not blame yourself for their decision. Just remember them as they were, and be supportive of others affected by this situation.

I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## f11 (Jan 6, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> When a person gets into that mindset, it doesn't matter how wonderful the people around them are. I have a few people I can talk to about things, but sometimes just choose not to. A lot of the time I feel like I should be able to deal with things by myself, but even then the feeling of wanting to do something to myself to disappear creeps up.
> 
> I'm not them, obviously, but people deal with their depression in different ways. Some talk about it, others would rather keep it to themselves. They feel they're bothering the world enough as it is.
> 
> ...


thanks. it was just really sudden for me.


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

SCHOOL,  NEW HOUSE, S.A.T.S.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Exams in 4 days and I feel like gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. *exaggerating*


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 6, 2015)

New Year's resolution: stay the heck out of Brewster's Cafe!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Starbound.. broken af plus gimme my cards yo


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Faery said:


> New Year's resolution: stay the heck out of Brewster's Cafe!!!



lol there's certain threads there I'm swearing off of for the sake of my blood pressure amen


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

my laptop is so freakin hot i legit burnt my arm


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Everything. Like my ezcema and this hot drier im under lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 6, 2015)

For the past day I've been getting texts that are all in caps and it's very unsettling.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 6, 2015)

theres a song ive heard but idk the song but i really like it and i waNNA KNOW


----------



## CR33P (Jan 6, 2015)

where's mariah


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to watch an anime I've been wanting to watch but I'm too embarrassed to ; v ;


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I want to watch an anime I've been wanting to watch but I'm too embarrassed to ; v ;



Why are you embarrassed? :O


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Why are you embarrassed? :O


Ehh, that's just how I feel. I don't know why :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Ehh, that's just how I feel. I don't know why :/



are you watching hentai or something? anything else and I don;'t see why you'd be embarrassed. raise your head high and be proud!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> are you watching hentai or something? anything else and I don;'t see why you'd be embarrassed. raise your head high and be proud!



Well, it's not that much of a big deal anyways, but thanks xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Well, it's not that much of a big deal anyways, but thanks xD



it is if you ever feel shame for the things you love. we won't ever win the war against otaku shaming until we fight back, so grab a sword, son. let us fight that fight together!


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

My sister doesn't even care if we never talk again.

So whatever.. Why should I care?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

It's snowing and I feel cold.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 7, 2015)

It's been a week since my ex and I broke up. And I already heard through the gossip vine that he is going on a date with a co-worker. 

So there WAS someone else. *sigh*


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm worried about this year because I'm going into year 10 and we have to study really hard. I'm afraid that I'll fluke out this year's grades. ; ~ ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

People who can't be bothered to talk to persons themselves and expect me to tell them everything -_-


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

i'm hungry, but there's no good food to eat ;w;


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2015)

SonAmy shippers irritate me. Shippers in general annoy me. Eh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

Psydye said:


> SonAmy shippers irritate me. Shippers in general annoy me. Eh.



This, especially those rabid ones..


----------



## Cudon (Jan 7, 2015)

Psydye said:


> SonAmy shippers irritate me. Shippers in general annoy me. Eh.


Agreed, shippers are terrifying.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> Agreed, shippers are terrifying.



DINODYE OTP


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2015)

ACN_Jade said:


> It's been a week since my ex and I broke up. And I already heard through the gossip vine that he is going on a date with a co-worker.
> 
> So there WAS someone else. *sigh*



That sucks, I'm sorry.  What a scrub


----------



## kassie (Jan 7, 2015)

I hate dealing with computer tech people. >:\


----------



## MayorKale (Jan 7, 2015)

Today I had my mid-semester theatre exam, a monologue from Shakespeare. I chose one of Marc Antony's because he's my absolute favorite character from my favorite Shakespearean play. I went over the monologue time after time and it went perfectly, and today, during the performance, I dropped lines twice. I felt so embarrassed and annoyed with myself.


----------



## Ami (Jan 7, 2015)

neck pain x[


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

I had an argument with my mother because she disagreed with an opinion I made, ugh, I'm so upset and mad ;^; she's one of those people who assume they're _always_ right, ugh


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

there's weird scratchy noises coming from under my bed and honestly it's terrifying..... ;w;


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 8, 2015)

It's -25 wind chill and I'm still going to school.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

When there is literally one place to get an album and it's dead >>


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 8, 2015)

I live in Massachusetts.

Boston schools and other districts got cancelled today

It's currently 36 degrees in Boston and 9 here... It was nearly -15 this morning and Boston was at 0 or higher.

Wat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

That Saturn figure. I saw some other figuarts ones and they were way cheaper. gg not getting it


----------



## Brackets (Jan 8, 2015)

ughghgh going to have to live with a couple next year. There'll be another person too but ugh. couples.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 8, 2015)

My mom helped me get a good opportunity. One of my old friends, now taking acting, and has been on an actually set was willing to help me since I also take drama. But then my mother brought up this thing about the big brother program and how it'd be kind of like that. Makes me a little uncomfortable. She then goes on to say howit's to help kids get influence from a same sex person. Makes me way more uncomfortable. She then says I don't have to it if I don't want to, and it would be fine. Since she has made me extremely uncomfortable and weird out, I pass it up. Then she gets mad.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 8, 2015)

My Amazon.ca order came late in the mail. It was supposed to be delivered today. I am ashamed to say it was a Yoshi 3DS XL.... THAT bothers me. WHY do I want one when I have a perfectly good Ocarina of Time 3DS?!?!?! I just DO, okay?! Leave me be..... I am 24, I can spend my money however I please. I have wanted one for a LONG time and they have been out of stock EVERYWHERE after Christmas and this was my last hope of getting one. Don't judge. I am not selling or abandoning or getting rid of my Ocarina of Time 3DS, hell no. ACNL is on it! I play it everyday! Anyway, its still in Transit, and I am just too excited to be patient. And I am usually the most patient person in the world. 

I also feel like I can't find any peace or tranquility at home. My common-law boyfriend has been playing a lot of Battlefield online recently so its just constant gunfire for hours..... I try to enjoy a relaxing bath.... gunfire.... I try to have a nice cup of tea..... gunfire..... its like all my enjoyable things are now drowned in sound. And yes, he can use headphones, and it would be a simple thing to ask. But that doesn't stop his laughter and chatter.  I find myself when I play Dragon Age Inquisition now just hanging out in Skyhold or wandering the Hinterlands for hours picking plants not actually accomplishing anything meanwhile I have most of the map unlocked to explore - just because I want peaceful serenity and Skyhold and the Hinterlands bring me that peace and quiet I long for.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

I kinda want a 2ds or 3ds xl again but hurrrrr waste of money


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 9, 2015)

this freaking computer is being laggy and I'm trying to resist the urge to toss the d*mn thing out the window. it locked up manga studio when I was drawing something... fffffff- I'm so angry...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

I want more booze... and candy


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

Yoshi...... still.... isn't..... here...... :'(


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 9, 2015)

Spoiler: swearing about the pc problems



****ING MANGA STUDIO, HOW THE PUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO DRAW WHEN YOU KEEP LAGGING. D*MN IT ALL, I NEED TO GET THESE DRAWINGS DONE AND I CAN'T DO THAT WHEN THIS PIECE OF CRAP WON'T COOPERATE WITH ME ABOUT IT. EVER LINE I MAKE LAGS AND LOOKS LIKE CRAP AND ALL I HAVE OPEN IS FREAKING YOUTUBE. AND DON'T TELL ME "oh wellz just close utoobe" BECAUSE I ALWAYS DRAW WITH YOUTUBE OPEN AND IT'S NEVER GIVEN ME THIS KIND OF BS BEFORE. EVERYTHING IS FREAKING LAGGY NOW AND I HATE IT. I CAN'T DRAW WITH THE BS, I JUST CAN'T.



Man, I hate laggy pcs...


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm glad I decided not to get Manga Studio lol
although Art Rage does lag every now n then


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> I'm glad I decided not to get Manga Studio lol
> although Art Rage does lag every now n then



uh, it's not manga studio, bro. it used to work fine for me. it's just acting like crap right now for no bloody reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

this song is so good i gonna cry v.v


----------



## Improv (Jan 9, 2015)

friends are hanging out tomorrow and i can't because i am getting up early to buy some shoes and then i have to study all weekend


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

too many events, so little time


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

my tooth is so ANNOYING


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 10, 2015)

My kidney stones are back it seems. I went to the doctor for a follow up and I have been in pain lately and had some nausea and se took a urine sample and found blood in it, gave me an antibiotic, sent me for some bloodwork, when the results come I will go in for a CT Scan, find out what the causes are. It could be calcium deposit build up from one of my meds - a very rare side effect we are trying to root out. The medication is to counteract the weight gain that my other medications cause. I told my father this over the phone and he asked me how much I weigh. "189lbs" I said, embarrassed (lying too, I am actually 191lbs)..... keep in mind I have a lot of muscle built on me too from all the swimming and boxing I do.


Spoiler: Meanwhile this is what I look like....Irl....











 "That's too much, you know that's too much, right?" he said. OF COURSE I DO. YOU DON'T THINK I FEEL ASHAMED?!?! *cries in a corner* But I want his approval and he makes me feel like ****, he makes me have body image issues, even though my boyfriend tells me every day he is an ***hole and that I am beautiful inside and out and that he is not into fat chicks, but he is into me, and he wouldn't be if I was morbidly "fat". My Dad proceeded on a rant about how I have to lose weight, how its bad for my health, how this, how that..... like he can't love a fat daughter..... meanwhile I eat well and exercise..... AND I got my cholesterol and blood sugar checked and both are fine..... I don't know..... Is he the problem or am I?


----------



## Isabella (Jan 10, 2015)

I will probably stay up all night again zzz


----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> My kidney stones are back it seems. I went to the doctor for a follow up and I have been in pain lately and had some nausea and se took a urine sample and found blood in it, gave me an antibiotic, sent me for some bloodwork, when the results come I will go in for a CT Scan, find out what the causes are. It could be calcium deposit build up from one of my meds - a very rare side effect we are trying to root out. The medication is to counteract the weight gain that my other medications cause. I told my father this over the phone and he asked me how much I weigh. "189lbs" I said, embarrassed (lying too, I am actually 191lbs)..... keep in mind I have a lot of muscle built on me too from all the swimming and boxing I do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meanwhile this is what I look like....Irl....
> ...


I hope your pain goes away and you feel better soon  Also wow you're really cute!!

-

I haven't eaten anything at all today and I'm super tired lately but can't seem to sleep when I try going to bed. Things are also getting bad between my parents and I, so I'm stressed out and worn out and it showed when I was with my friends today; I feel bad that they were hanging around me while I was like that.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 10, 2015)

Lonely night, what up...


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope your pain goes away and you feel better soon  Also wow you're really cute!!
> 
> -
> 
> I haven't eaten anything at all today and I'm super tired lately but can't seem to sleep when I try going to bed. Things are also getting bad between my parents and I, so I'm stressed out and worn out and it showed when I was with my friends today; I feel bad that they were hanging around me while I was like that.



Thank you, Saylor..... *hugs* 
My Dad is also used to seeing me thinner..... refer to these pictures....
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ou-Look-Like&p=4391257&viewfull=1#post4391257
To think of it, I haven't eaten anything either..... and I haven't been able to keep down any liquids.... ugh.... kidney stones are the WORST. 
I am sorry things are bad between your folks. It happens. When you are in that sort of environment you're bound to show it around people. I am sure your friends would understand..... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> Lonely night, what up...



I hear ya. I am lonely too. We can be lonely together. *high five*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Today. We were supposed to go to some friends for dinner tonight but they got even more sick so I have to wait two weeks ._.

Bored... :/


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 10, 2015)

Came down with food poisoning. I nearly vomited all over my bed as I was trying to sleep. Apart from the nausea and dry heaving, my head feels light, my muscles hurt and I just generally feel like ****.
I wish I had a stronger immune system, as I get ill way too often.

In conversation with my therapist I was told that my recently discovered schizophrenia may be the bigger culprit in my life's problems, rather than the ASD. I'm going to be forwarded to a new place where they'll be working with me to teach me about my condition, how I can live with it, and, obviously, give me medication for it. The place I was at focuses entirely on autism and related disorders, so they can't help me with this.
I've been going there for almost a year now, so the switch to another place doesn't excite me at all. Just when I'd gotten used to this place, I have to move again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Someone thought it was very fun to give me a pink styuls it doesn't even fit lololol


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm constantly telling myself i'm not worth it

i'm getting angry so easily and i go through periods where i hate evryone of my friends and telling myself that i don't deserve any of this and I can't take my mind off it if I make a mistake I beat myself up over it and I'm getting jealous of every little thing and I end up trying to hide it and ugh
#bpdfeels


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

every day, every damn day i wake up with a headache, what is life when even sleeping is ruined for you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> every day, every damn day i wake up with a headache, what is life when even sleeping is ruined for you



yeah or you dont sleep until 4 am the hell


----------



## CR33P (Jan 10, 2015)

tokyo ghoul root a's ost is so good but it's not going to be released until late march
:C


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 10, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> My kidney stones are back it seems. I went to the doctor for a follow up and I have been in pain lately and had some nausea and se took a urine sample and found blood in it, gave me an antibiotic, sent me for some bloodwork, when the results come I will go in for a CT Scan, find out what the causes are. It could be calcium deposit build up from one of my meds - a very rare side effect we are trying to root out. The medication is to counteract the weight gain that my other medications cause. I told my father this over the phone and he asked me how much I weigh. "189lbs" I said, embarrassed (lying too, I am actually 191lbs)..... keep in mind I have a lot of muscle built on me too from all the swimming and boxing I do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meanwhile this is what I look like....Irl....
> ...



i say stop talking the him. seriously, just cut off all ties with this *sshole. you have no obligation to keep subjecting yourself to this toxic person, especially if he's giving you problems about your weight instead of acting like a freaking person and just caring about your well being.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i say stop talking the him. seriously, just cut off all ties with this *sshole. you have no obligation to keep subjecting yourself to this toxic person, especially if he's giving you problems about your weight instead of acting like a freaking person and just caring about your well being.



Thank you. He also is very homophobic. 
I used to have long hair:


Spoiler: Pic from 2006, me at 16










So when I chopped it off and donated my hair to make wigs, and made it into a pixie cut he immediately thought "LESBIAN" which a) WHAT THE HELL WOULD BE WRONG WITH THAT?!?! and b) I HAVE BEEN IN A LONG-TERM HETEROSEXUAL RELATIONSHIP WITH A MAN FOR 6 YEARS!!!! I am not a lesbian! And if I was, who cares?!?! And if I want to cut my hair into a cute pixie cut, shouldn't I be able to without my father making judgements and assuming sexual orientation is a CHOICE!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2015)

MY NAILS ARE SO LONG 
The nail on my left thumb is exactly 1 inch long from the bottom the the tip..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 10, 2015)

Either my freaking tablet or freaking manga studio's giving me problems again. D*mmit, how am I supposed to draw anything with this crap?!


----------



## Improv (Jan 10, 2015)

lol i'm literally getting sick of people being obsessive like 

you do not need to listen to the same type of music i do just because i do
you do not need to harass me with anonymous questions
you do not need to stalk my blog
you do not need to make YOURSELF THE VICTIM WHEN YOU ARE THE ONE CONTINUOUSLY PUTTING YOURSELF INTO CONTACT WITH ME


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 10, 2015)

All this sjw bs on tumblr is making me insane.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2015)

Domowithamustache said:


> All this sjw bs on tumblr is making me insane.


It's a trend that I hope dies out soon. They get all offended when people speak badly of them. It's no surprise when you're trying to ruin everything for everyone because you are oversensitive. SJWs can piss right off.

______________________________

It bothers me that on this forum people care so little about what's happening in the world, but all the useless questions like "How tall are you?", the drama and general attention whoring comes in first place. There's been literally nobody talking about the terrorist attacks in Paris, and any threads made about an awful event die really fast. The babies on this forum need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## Murray (Jan 11, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> It's a trend that I hope dies out soon. They get all offended when people speak badly of them. It's no surprise when you're trying to ruin everything for everyone because you are oversensitive. SJWs can piss right off.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> It bothers me that on this forum people care so little about what's happening in the world, but all the useless questions like "How tall are you?", the drama and general attention whoring comes in first place. There's been literally nobody talking about the terrorist attacks in Paris, and any threads made about an awful event die really fast. The babies on this forum need to get their priorities straight.



m8 this isn't like a political debate forum


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

I pressed format instead of system update **** i have to set my new XL up all again HYPER


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 11, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> It's a trend that I hope dies out soon. They get all offended when people speak badly of them. It's no surprise when you're trying to ruin everything for everyone because you are oversensitive. SJWs can piss right off.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> It bothers me that on this forum people care so little about what's happening in the world, but all the useless questions like "How tall are you?", the drama and general attention whoring comes in first place. There's been literally nobody talking about the terrorist attacks in Paris, and any threads made about an awful event die really fast. The babies on this forum need to get their priorities straight.



I do agree that those issues are important, but judging from past threads that have been in a similar vein, a huge argument would probably break out, and the thread would get closed. But if you want to start threads like these, there's really nothing stopping you. I'd just be wary of all the people who are gonna come in and ruin it.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy birthday to me..
[sp]Tomorrow is my birthday, everything has imploded...lost or let go maybe if can hold to it my fianc?, he is in college all weekdays and works all day every other day anyway so how can it be anything but him trying to finish faster always talking money and career cares nothing for holidays, birthdays. I am older than him by a lot, so feel like know myself and ready for next phase and he is just starting to figure out things be who he will be and that's great but I worried about this at the start I can't take anymore alone and I mean months no contact no one talks no friends left close by..alone. but I'm sick can't get out meet people shy anyway and who will want me now, I may be smart and pretty to some but I can't just get better or work again and my meds are all messed up my dr is breaking state and federal law not keeping up with me during transfer putting my life at risk making my mom call a lawyer..I caught a fever, cold thing I thought turns out pneumonia but I won't go to ER until after my bday because I may not be out for long time and I am just so alone. Friends part, never made new ones didn't realize I'd keep getting so much worse, new tumors..now the illness is making my constant 102 fever hit over 103.6 daily and keeps breaking if try to sleep can't anyway and if med situation not fixed that amount of pain am told could cause stroke, heart attack ect already weak. I was lonely with him just in bed waiting knew he would one day start caring more about money and work than relationships he's young...I feel it all slipping away..and if it comes down to it don't want to have to go out in that kind of pain and suffering that could be coming..Sorry but everyday alone staring at these walls no home of my own and having a degree, no future, more pain, what's the point..I keep fighting keep getting knocked down and all I really want aside not to have bout of unbearable sudden pain plus constant pain and be able to function and drive and basic normal stuff is to have someone to talk to spend time with...but waiting for him was hurting more being alone weeks to months waiting instead of knowing he wasn't going to be there..happy birthday indeed now if I can survive the next week and all that comes with and then the tests and surgeries and get one good dr who gets this crazy rare disease...and know my family sees me as burden. I can't even go out and shop, would settle now for eating without getting sick with pain or at the moment being able to breathe and swallow without pain and stop losing my voice..I want him back but he doesn't even try..it's my birthday make time for dinner at least or any time it's not a relationship if I don't see you and your so busy I just wait alone..sorry guys had to or well worry because if it stays in...ok back to pretending everything's ok...shaking and crying but who's here to see right..He has like no concept that up while he is busy and time passes I am having a different experience and minutes seem like hrs and weeks months and can't keep standing me up and messing with me, lying about time we would have it's all money anymore ...I believed all my life believe be your best things will work out, god or magic or whatever and I was here for someone and something special but I'm losing my fighting spirit...[sp/]

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now the fact that it didn't make a spoiler..I have so much trouble with this iPad..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 11, 2015)

slow internet


----------



## Peppermint (Jan 11, 2015)

the fact that i have school tomorrow and me still not sleeping (currently 11:48pm) is worrisome.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

the fact that i'm less and less enjoying console gaming overall. i mean.. yeah LE's and then...


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2015)

Murray said:


> m8 this isn't like a political debate forum


For shame that a person points out people aren't discussing that which is mentioned in the subforum's description.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

what to do.. fml


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I do agree that those issues are important, but judging from past threads that have been in a similar vein, a huge argument would probably break out, and the thread would get closed. But if you want to start threads like these, there's really nothing stopping you. I'd just be wary of all the people who are gonna come in and ruin it.


That's part of my point. People on this forum need to stop with the constant drama, especially in threads about these events. I remember threads where people would say they are too scared to discuss it, which is downright stupid.

I'm done making threads like that as well, seeing how little people actually care about them. If the people I'm talking about cared about the world's events they would make these threads themselves, or at least discuss in the threads that have been created. Instead they're all wondering if Disney has gone downhill in the last 20 years, since that's obviously the more important discussion point.

I'd blame it on the young teens that inhabit these forums, but I've seen enough people in their 20s do the same things.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

i can't wait for that already. it's gonna be so long until i see it omg :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

People who seriously complain about the fair and prizes and the such... I mean, yes I get people wants collectibles but people had a vote in the contests and staff have the rights to select winners and make the rules. Calm down and since most are trade-able you can always try and buy it later if you want. There is some luck by most stuff and if you participated, be glad you did your best.

Not saying this because I was lucky with one of the IRC nights and won the 4th one, I was glad to be able to participate the things I did, even if I wished I could have done the Poetry and Art as well.


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People who seriously complain about the fair and prizes and the such... I mean, yes I get people wants collectibles but people had a vote in the contests and staff have the rights to select winners and make the rules. Calm down and since most are trade-able you can always try and buy it later if you want. There is some luck by most stuff and if you participated, be glad you did your best.
> 
> Not saying this because I was lucky with one of the IRC nights and won the 4th one, I was glad to be able to participate the things I did, even if I wished I could have done the Poetry and Art as well.



I agree but so far I haven't seen anybody really kicking up a fuss about not winning or getting a collectible, sometimes ppl just gotta lick their wounds a little :p it can hurt your ego a bit when you get as far as being on the poll but come up short.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Eh, yeah I've seen some doing it but whatever I needed to fart it out


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 11, 2015)

Scammers, trying to buy more games in the TBT marketplace.

Yeah, I SEE YOU! We all know you're shady as hell.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

I ate some spicy food and now my mouth is hot :c even after I drank milk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Hah.. hah.. why..this crap


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I ate some spicy food and now my mouth is hot :c even after I drank milk



That reminds me of when me and my grandma went out for a walk and we came across this house with these red and black peppers bushes, so I picked some (without anyone seeing, of course). Then when we got back, later that night, I decided to try one of the peppers (the black one) WITH NO FOOD, just by itself. So, I took one tiny bite, AAND OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I WENT CRAAAAAZYYY!!!!!!   I was running around the house screaming and knocking over things, I even went to the fridge and EMPTIED  the WHOLE milk jar, and that had no effect. IT LASTED FOR A GOOD ONE HOUR BEFORE CALMING DOWN.

WORST DAY OF MY LIFE.


tbh, I feel like going back and picking another pepper...XD it's pretty nearby to my house, it was last summer, so I don't remember the exact location, but I got a feeling. it was in our neighborhood,


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2015)

Spoiler



my parents said they're only going to be putting the internet on only from 5am to 9pm and im really pissed off and mad but also crying annd im upset. ugh i know its fair since they pay for the internet and stuff but its usually nighttime when i chat with my friends online and sometimes i get lots of homework or i fall alsleep while doing homework and im just reallgy angry right now i want to punch somethng and earlier my brother was kinda being an ******* even though its all the internet including his i dont know why. he said to mangage my time but im bad at that and i procrastinate so much a perfect exampe now is that im on tbt ughhh im so pissed off i want to stab soemthinhikd fjlkj

im upset that the friend group will fall aparrt too since one of my friends already said he'd be coming online less starting next term too and uhg im jsut so angry and upset idfkkkkkkk the internet is wherei spend lots of my itme and i know i cant fall asleep early it never works and i hate the dark thats why i like to go on the internet at night too maybe ill jsust draw on my ipad at nihgt but im still so upset.


just ignore im me im jsut so angrhy righ tnow i just wanted to say something i dont know


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> snip



Wow, did they have other reason than just 'hi i pay for it' or do they do it for parents' sake?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wow, did they have other reason than just 'hi i pay for it' or do they do it for parents' sake?



they said its because im not growing or i need more sleep because im not growing something like that lol (ive been short all my life though but ok)

they actually didn't say anything about that they pay for it lol

----

oommmgg wow i was working on a thing for a a while and and then just opened up safari and the internets back on. wow. 

maybe this is because of my threats that theyd have to wake up at 5 just to turn the internet back on so they do it when we are supposedly sleeping wow. wow


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm upset and afraid
I haven't been on the forums for a long sitting in what feels like forever, my computers were having all these crappy issues
I'm scared to try and fit back in again with my friends, I don't even know if they all even like me anymore


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 12, 2015)

It's so late, but I'm not tired. I mean, I am tired, but, not really? Well, I'm tired, but I can't fall asleep. Something like that. My 2 days off passed so quickly, I thought today was still Friday. I don't want to go back to school. I'm failing Algebra, the lowest Algebra class, too. It's pathetic. I can't pay attention in that class. In all of my other classes I have A's now, except Algebra. I hate him, I hate my teacher, which is weird because he's very nice. I think It's because he teaches math. I don't feel like going to sleep, but I don't want to fall asleep in school, either... I hate making choices for myself. I need coffee.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 12, 2015)

it's ok for my mom to mumble under her breath and not tell me what she said but if I do it she gets angry at me.

well then.


----------



## Ami (Jan 12, 2015)

Villager won't move out


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> they said its because im not growing or i need more sleep because im not growing something like that lol (ive been short all my life though but ok)
> 
> they actually didn't say anything about that they pay for it lol
> 
> ...



Aaah, parenting then. For sleep, well unless you are are up to 5 am every day I'm just.. no. And unless they work that early they are just being stupid.


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 12, 2015)

my boyfriend and i are 'on a break' i have a feeling we will just never get back together...  i know its for the best but its still sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

I will miss it.. but hey I don't really play with them anymore, so..


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

i want to be more rude/blunt to people on here but then what if someone reports me or w/e and i get banned/more infractions
sigh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i want to be more rude/blunt to people on here but then what if someone reports me or w/e and i get banned/more infractions
> sigh



4 pages of warnings/infractions later i have no regrets


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> 4 pages of warnings/infractions later i have no regrets



did i ask you


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

My parents think I am not sick and don't understand how I can go from being fine to felling sick. My dad just lectured me on the difference of ill and sick and how having a fever, runny nose, nausea, and I thought I looked pretty bad but to him it is nothing is just faking it and being ill. Ill doesn't mean your sick, ill doesn't mean you need to stay home, ill doesn't mean your telling the truth. So I have missed like 5 days of school from being sick this school year, sorry I am not perfect and get colds, sorry I have a weaker immune system, sorry I can not just put up with feeling ill and want to rest because last time I pushed through being sick I was out for around 3 days which you through a fit behind my back for. Sorry I can not be a perfect little daughter who never gets sick, sorry I am done with hiding how sick I am and just pushing through the sniffle, headache, near vomiting days. What else do you want me to do? Get people sick and screw over my friends? I am about to puke but no no that is just ill. Got a migraine take some chocolate and water, you will feel better. Have the flu, push through it and drink a lot of fluids. Have strep (I've had it 19 times), stay home for 24 hours and then push through. Have Ebola, fine stay home, not like your really sick. So So So.... UGH Irksome.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> did i ask you



thats the spirit


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

i want to see ya.. but damn them feels


----------



## Cudon (Jan 12, 2015)

WAKE THE **** UP >:c


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

i havnt worked on my game and i need to but im stuck on items, graphics and monsters


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

i want a n64.. man dude i miss those mk64 and smash daysssss bruh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 12, 2015)

get an emulator and pc controller?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> get an emulator and pc controller?



nah dude i want it physical


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> nah dude i want it physical



hahaha................... good luck with THAT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hahaha................... good luck with THAT



eh.. n64's aren't that hard to get


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ugh I'm so nervous right now


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a heck of a decision to take and to announce in a few hours, and I still can't make up my mind.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i want to be more rude/blunt to people on here but then what if someone reports me or w/e and i get banned/more infractions
> sigh



That's a really awesome goal. 

You really are living up to your username.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> Ugh I'm so nervous right now



Whats wrong hun??


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> I have a heck of a decision to take and to announce in a few hours, and I still can't make up my mind.



If you're nervous you can try talking about it? I hope it goes good for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> I have a heck of a decision to take and to announce in a few hours, and I still can't make up my mind.



*hugs* hope it's all the best.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Ahri said:


> That's a really awesome goal.
> 
> You really are living up to your username.



thanks


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Whats wrong hun??



Oh just school and stuff. It's okay now though, it actually turned out really great! Thanks for asking


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> Oh just school and stuff. It's okay now though, it actually turned out really great! Thanks for asking



I am glad your having a good day now


----------



## RayOfHope (Jan 12, 2015)

I can be annoyingly careless sometimes without realizing it. And I can't seem to be able to fix it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 12, 2015)

So a really cute girl who has an awesome dog wants me to come watch Smokey and the Bandit with her and share some beers but I literally just got home and haven't gotten to lay down in my own bed for almost 2 weeks. I mean I could just go over to her place tomorrow night but like.... damn, I could go right now instead...


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 12, 2015)

why is time passing so quickly


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

****ty cousins gave me nits
thankyou


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 12, 2015)

the amount of bothered people


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

school


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ami said:


> school



I go back to school on the 28th. I feel you. -.-


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so hated </3


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

my post count was 3131 and now its not


----------



## Mariah (Jan 13, 2015)

Superglue on my fingertips.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I go back to school on the 28th. I feel you. -.-



You're lucky. I start earlier (the day after Martin Luther King Day).


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You're lucky. I start earlier (the day after Martin Luther King Day).



January 5th here


----------



## Naiad (Jan 13, 2015)

Those people who act like they're better than everyone else, and think it's 'cute' and 'endearing' to do so. It's really not, now learn to stop being so demanding and *****y please.



Cadbberry said:


> January 5th here



sameee


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Those people who act like they're better than everyone else, and think it's 'cute' and 'endearing' to do so. It's really not, now learn to stop being so demanding and *****y please.



I can't stand people who are acting kind and say a really really mean thing but just say their kidding or are being "honest darling" year kids at my school are... yeah...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 13, 2015)

I had this great character image in mind for an oc and decided to draw it. But no matter how many times I tried it wouldn't come out just right. I just gave up. :U


----------



## Naiad (Jan 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I can't stand people who are acting kind and say a really really mean thing but just say their kidding or are being "honest darling" year kids at my school are... yeah...



^^^

At some point, people need to keep their opinions to themselves.

Just Kidding =/= Not offensive


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

A guy back in elementary school used to bully me all the time. He is new at work and already acts as if we are best friends.
No fk off you shet face, don't you remember you gave me and my little brother hell? ;/


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2015)

Exactly!!!!!!!! Thank you for understanding


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> A guy back in elementary school used to bully me all the time. He is new at work and already acts as if we are best friends.
> No fk off you shet face, don't you remember you gave me and my little brother hell? ;/



ur holding something someone did in elementary school against them??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

waking up way too early.... fuuuu


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur holding something someone did in elementary school against them??


Of course... This person chopped my braided hair off with scissors for picture day. He also knocked my brother's nose off too hard during recess and gave him a bloody nose. All because of the fact that he didn't want to give away his book fair money to him. The bully was sent to the principal's office many times by doing cruel things to other kids too. And the fact that he acts friendly now because I'm leading him the steps at work just irritates me. If I give him good feedback to the boss, likely he will stay permanent. All I wanted was an apology from him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

^tell the boss or threaten him then it's not that he's gonna confess anyways...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Of course... This person chopped my braided hair off with scissors for picture day. He also knocked my brother's nose off too hard during recess and gave him a bloody nose. All because of the fact that he didn't want to give away his book fair money to him. The bully was sent to the principal's office many times by doing cruel things to other kids too. And the fact that he acts friendly now because I'm leading him the steps at work just irritates me. If I give him good feedback to the boss, likely he will stay permanent. All I wanted was an apology from him.



and is there any indication that he is the same person he used to be? have u tried even talking to him about it and asking for an apology? he might not even remember u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ^tell the boss or threaten him then it's not that he's gonna confess anyways...



dont be dumb, nobody cares wat u did wen u were in elementary school wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> and is there any indication that he is the same person he used to be? have u tried even talking to him about it and asking for an apology? he might not even remember u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Some does. Some doesn't get over it and if they seriously get away so many years after with doing that **** something is wrong


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> and is there any indication that he is the same person he used to be? have u tried even talking to him about it and asking for an apology? he might not even remember u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh, all I said is I remember you. He laughed it off with a smirk and said "Same here."
I honestly don't care if he gets the job or not, I'll remain in a professional matter at work.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Some does. Some doesn't get over it and if they seriously get away so many years after with doing that **** something is wrong



u think any boss is going to fire someone becuz they found out that person stole little jimmys lunch money when they were 8???


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Of course... This person chopped my braided hair off with scissors for picture day. He also knocked my brother's nose off too hard during recess and gave him a bloody nose. All because of the fact that he didn't want to give away his book fair money to him. The bully was sent to the principal's office many times by doing cruel things to other kids too. And the fact that he acts friendly now because I'm leading him the steps at work just irritates me. If I give him good feedback to the boss, likely he will stay permanent. All I wanted was an apology from him.



Be the bigger person and appreciate that he is actually being friendly now. Surely you're thankful that he's not like he was in school, as if he was your situation would be far worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> u think any boss is going to fire someone becuz they found out that person stole little jimmys lunch money when they were 8???



cutting off hair =/= lunch money lol

unless they really prove to be different nowadays..if not then they are just stupid. the whole boys can act how they want mentality is just blech


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cutting off hair =/= lunch money lol
> 
> unless they really prove to be different nowadays..if not then they are just stupid. the whole boys can act how they want mentality is just blech



this has nothing to do with him being a boy and more that he was in elementary school wen he did it. did u never do dumb **** when u were a little kid??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> this has nothing to do with him being a boy and more that he was in elementary school wen he did it. did u never do dumb **** when u were a little kid??



Yes I did and happen to female. So yer m8.

But heck, challenge him to prove he has changed and demand your hair back.. not literally duh but an apology at least. If he can?t do that he is not worth your time and try to ignore him or switch work.. sadly bullies tend to be more clingy and accepeted of the boss.


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Some does. Some doesn't get over it and if they seriously get away so many years after with doing that **** something is wrong


Yeah, this guy have issues in the past. He had trouble keeping up with school studies and was away for more than 5 months during the school year. The teachers had a hard time coping with his bad behaviour. As of now, he seems okay for a person but makes annoying and dumb jokes. Other than showing up late for work, he tries his best I guess. I usually keep the conversation short whenever he comes to me for a talk if it's not busy.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes I did and happen to female. So yer m8.
> 
> But heck, challenge him to prove he has changed and demand your hair back.. not literally duh but an apology at least. If he can?t do that he is not worth your time and try to ignore him or switch work.. sadly bullies tend to be more clingy and accepeted of the boss.



so u accept u did stupid stuff when u were young

r u the same person now??


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> Be the bigger person and appreciate that he is actually being friendly now. Surely you're thankful that he's not like he was in school, as if he was your situation would be far worse.


Of course I appreciate his attitude than of what was years ago. I was here to rant. Hopefully as time progress, I get to know more of his past if we ever get close.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> so u accept u did stupid stuff when u were young
> 
> r u the same person now??



yes i did.. and no i didn't get away with it because i should behave nice -_-

no i'm not but i didn't go around cutting off people's hair. i had several people around me that didn't change that i had to get rid off one way or the other.

it's just acting like you are bff and nothing happened is that what annoys me unless they seriously apologize.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All in all what I meant is some take things harder and if they act all sassy and nonchalant after that time and they are fully aware, they could say something at least.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 13, 2015)

it's annoying and weird how over 60% of medical students are female now, not to mention lots of physiotherapists etc, but i'm often assumed to be a nurse or nursing student. hey people, women in hospitals can be other things apart from nurses


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

the bank here they stopped handling cash .-. f u future


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

Annachie said:


> it's annoying and weird how over 60% of medical students are female now, not to mention lots of physiotherapists etc, but i'm often assumed to be a nurse or nursing student. hey people, women in hospitals can be other things apart from nurses



im ready for my sponge bath


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

don't forget the rubber duck


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

too cold outsideeeee


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 13, 2015)

Hella sleepy


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

We've a group project for English and history and I really don't like those because everyone goes and finds partners right away and I'm always just there in the corner looking lost because I still don't know anyone in this school. :x


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

so cold here i have to drink ****ton of tea which kinda mess up my head but well rather that than freezing


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jan 13, 2015)

I've had a small group of friends online for well over a year now, but some people kind of just went their separate way after a while. Anyway, there's still one person that I actively talk to from the group, and I consider him my best friend, but man, he's been spending *a lot* of time with another group ever since he got Smash in November. Like, he would spend basically the entire day Skyping with this group of 10+ people while he plays Smash for a good portion of the day, which kind of sucks because as a result, we don't seem to talk as much anymore, and whenever we do, he's usually telling me stories about his friends (all of which I hardly even know) or he's too focused on messaging them to say anything when we're Skyping. Hell, even my messages don't get replied to often. I'm honestly unsure what to think at this point. His excuse for as to why he doesn't really talk to me that much anymore? Apparently it's because he figures I'm _too busy with college_ when I make it pretty clear I'm not. He's even lied to me a number of times while we were Skyping just to go talk to them, mainly saying he was _tired_ or he wasn't _feeling good_ and then proceeding to appear offline.

Another thing. Over Christmas break he said in a group call that he would try to get the old group back together, but that never happened either, because surprise surprise, he decided that playing Smash all day with his other group of friends was more important that trying to get our old group back together. Hell, he even misses a lot of school days now because he tells me that he stayed home, and I know it's because he stays up all night Skyping and playing Smash.

I don't know what to think, honestly. Even his online girlfriend that he's been with for two years (We're friends too.) has messaged me a few times in the past because he's ignored her for this group a number of times, which is always a lovely thing to see.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

this quest.... damn totems


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 13, 2015)

the orientation for my online classes... after reading all the info for each class, i have to answer 8 multi-part questions in complete sentences, but like each of the 8 have like 5 or more paragraph long questions. i have to do this for all 4 of my classes... please kill me....


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 13, 2015)

my head hurts sooo bad and my mom thinks i'm faking it even though we got in a car crash yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

^parents 

i want like ben & jerry's omfg


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Buttercup said:


> my head hurts sooo bad and my mom thinks i'm faking it even though we got in a car crash yesterday



jesus christ is anything broken were there any serious injuries
take care of urself



Saylor said:


> We've a group project for English and history and I really don't like those because everyone goes and finds partners right away and I'm always just there in the corner looking lost because I still don't know anyone in this school. :x



ive been in the same district for nearly 7 years now yet im alone like 98% of the time unless the teacher assigns partners or whatever
i dont mindbc i find working in groups to be counterproductive and annoying

=

im so lazy i need to do graphics n stuff if i want to at least have a demo in two months time :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

this quest i need like one ****ing gem and the drop rate suck ****...


----------



## Aradai (Jan 13, 2015)

my parents are saying that we might move and idk where and I really hope that it isn't out of the neighborhood D:


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

i wanna play mario kart and make a new OC but my shoulders are stiffening up y this



Aradai said:


> my parents are saying that we might move and idk where and I really hope that it isn't out of the neighborhood D:



nooo you can't leave the creepy scary street D:


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

me. im bothering me


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 14, 2015)

My health sucks really bad.
I feel bad I've been AWOL on here.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 14, 2015)

I really want to listen to This Is War but I'm pretty sure it'll just make my current headache worse. :U

Also, just saw a spider. Started hitting it but it disappeared and now I don't have a clue where it is.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 14, 2015)

its 3am and im doing homework.

Im so sleepy I can collapse. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not going to the office if it's that far away just for handling cash.. jerks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 14, 2015)

Mariah's presence doesn't exist at the moment..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

this quest.. 10% drop rate per essence um. um. *cry*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't remember anything due to sleep deprivination...

Dream land, here I come.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 14, 2015)

Feels like I'm constantly waking up to do the same thing all the time lol like as soon as I get home it just feels like it's time to sleep again and get up


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

this record..

argh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 14, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Feels like I'm constantly waking up to do the same thing all the time lol like as soon as I get home it just feels like it's time to sleep again and get up



welcome to the rest of ur life


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd rather do it for money than school


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

we had to make a new book-it for english (10 partners your work with so if teacher says work with number 5, you work whoever is assigned to your five. you choose your partners yourself)
i sat there and nobody came up to me at all
only 1 guy asked for me bc he needed 2 more and all his buddies were written down
teacher had to assign me 9 partners, 6 in actuality bc everybody else was taken


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> we had to make a new book-it for english (10 partners your work with so if teacher says work with number 5, you work whoever is assigned to your five. you choose your partners yourself)
> i sat there and nobody came up to me at all
> only 1 guy asked for me bc he needed 2 more and all his buddies were written down
> teacher had to assign me 9 partners, 6 in actuality bc everybody else was taken


Dude, why must they make you feel so under appreciated? D':

ur my sweet bro and I'm ur hella jeff
I will shrek them up for u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

these essences drop already m8


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Dude, why must they make you feel so under appreciated? D':
> 
> ur my sweet bro and I'm ur hella jeff
> I will shrek them up for u



tragic love story


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> tragic love story


Don't make this ogre the top for me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2015)

My dad says I'll fail in education and never get a good job simply because I forgot to do some math homework over the weekend that was only four problems.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, forgot to say, my teacher also lets us turn in the work late if we forget to do our homework, so it wasn't the end of the world.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> My dad says I'll fail in education and never get a good job simply because I forgot to do some math homework over the weekend that was only four problems.



Sounds like my dad lol :c


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> these essences drop already m8



What game are you playing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Ahri said:


> What game are you playing?



Adventure Quest.. getting the last totems for Juggernaut of Nulgath quest


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 14, 2015)

Haven't heard of it ~_~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Haven't heard of it ~_~



aq.com

anime/fantasy mmo game.. pretty fun but this jugnaut quest is like the master of all quests


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel like poop :c my face hurts
a lot.
like really
it's painful
if I blink it's the pain of a thousand suns burning


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2015)

hyrule warriors is ruined


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

questing questing....

soon done though, need one more totem (and a rune that always drops once you accept the quest that's it)


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

My mom just called me and said "we're gonna have a talk when I get home," and now I'm extremely scared.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My mom just called me and said "we're gonna have a talk when I get home," and now I'm extremely scared.



It could mean ANYTHING. You'll only know when you get there. Just be calm and don't start fantasizing ideas it will only make it worse for yourself. *hugs* I hope everything is alright.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 14, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> It could mean ANYTHING. You'll only know when you get there. Just be calm and don't start fantasizing ideas it will only make it worse for yourself. *hugs* I hope everything is alright.


Yeah, you're right, that makes me feel a little better. Thank you.


----------



## Radda (Jan 14, 2015)

Spoiler











Pretty sure no one dgaf but my stupid knee


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

that does not offend anyone. at all.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

this cat is extorting attention from me


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 15, 2015)

All those annoying resetters.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2015)

Wish I had the motivation to make a reference sheet. @.@


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

There are so many threads that are selling my dream villagers for my second town in the VTP, and I can't offer because I don't have my second town yet ;-;


----------



## Ami (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been plot resetting for 8 hours now RIP my eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Banks are dumb ;_;


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 15, 2015)

I completely finished an essay but I forgot to pass it in online. We pass in the physical copies and one final one online, so I'm gonna lose points. Welp. I hate how I lose points for no reason because of my horrible memory. It doesn't help that I barely use my agenda.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

this record
 ffsf


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

Spent my entire lunch break trying to figure out the code to making one of those super-thin, collapsed spoilers. It's driving me mad! If someone clever knows how to do this, pleeeease let me know and save my poor simple mind! <3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 15, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Spent my entire lunch break trying to figure out the code to making one of those super-thin, collapsed spoilers. It's driving me mad! If someone clever knows how to do this, pleeeease let me know and save my poor simple mind! <3


u mean


Spoiler:  



!


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Spent my entire lunch break trying to figure out the code to making one of those super-thin, collapsed spoilers. It's driving me mad! If someone clever knows how to do this, pleeeease let me know and save my poor simple mind! <3



do you mean these?


Spoiler:  



.


u do them like this:

```
[spoiler= ][/spoiler]
```


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> u mean
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Yes!! Please tell me how? I'm so thick ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  



I'm stupid



- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks you guys, it's worrying I couldn't work out that a blank spoiler needed a blank space... sigh. Very grateful though


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I've completely given up pixel art as a whole, with all these new users and such producing pixel art and I feel like I cannot simply compare because I refuse to do that whole "Waaaaaah it's so kawaii chibi desu" styled nonsense that most people are doing these days.

I don't even want to try to help people out anymore because it's constantly this chibi crap on an endless cycle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

god i hate editing music but hellll what to do m80


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 15, 2015)

My best friend left to El salvador because her aunt died. She never told me that she was going there, but lets her boyfriend know about it? I was over here being worried sick about her for the past week because she wasn't responding my texts or anything sigh* so upset right now


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

just failed a chemistry test.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 15, 2015)

I feel like **** today and my finger keeps bleeding.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 15, 2015)

I am so sick of ramen noodles. Thank god I got paid today.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 15, 2015)

My period that's been going on for half a year, nonstop, is still going.
And I'm still a medical mystery after one embarrassing appointment after another.

I don't want to go to freaking BHOP tomorrow. I'm sick of it. 
I'm tired of going to the doctors so much...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Nintendo lol stop joining this pay to win crap


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 15, 2015)

Money troubles..... I feel like.... everyday.... I have a pressure to feed my spouse take out/delivery food..... because we don't have groceriers..... because theres a ton of dishes in our sink (which he is cleaning now).... and no time to cook..... and he always has this HUGE appetite that never ends..... he is never satisfied with anything I feed him.... he always wants MORE.... nothing is ever enough..... and I can't afford it..... Thankfully e will be getting paid soonand he can be self-sustaining but for the time being I am taking the brut of it all financially. And he always expects me to decide what to eat for dinner even tough I don't give a **** what to eat. I hate eating food. He LOVES food. He kind of guilt tripped me into getting me to transfer him money to buy im a pizza tonight.... then backedout of it..... then guilt tripped me more just now being unhaopy and disatisfied that he has to eat measly toast and Kraft Dinner and "unsatisfying foods" for dinner. FINE! I WILL ORDER YOU A ****ING PIZZA! "No." he says. Because I spent half my bursary on textbooks (over $700 worth - $200 I paid out of pocket). So what? I will make it up when I get paid! I still have the other $500! Which I owe now. And I am getting another $1000 installment soon anyways, so its not a big deal, I don't know what his problem is.... "Do what you want. I will be here. I thought you were going to study? Have you studied yet?" Yes.... But I have also been vomiting and in kidney pain and been a mess too..... so SORRY...... So I am breaking and ordering him a pizza. He wins. He DID do dishes..... I can't stand him when he is miserable..... living with a miserable spouse is awful....


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

i overslept and now i feel like nasty garbage


----------



## tobi! (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Reindeer (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you crash a space shuttle into it? How does that happen.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 16, 2015)

Norski said:


> View attachment 80888



Oh snap! :O I have NEVER seen a phone so cracked in my LIFE! WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!


----------



## Radda (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone put me into a coma for a few days.It is so unbearable.&#55357;&#56889;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 16, 2015)

I had the misfortune of stumbling upon what's probably the stupidest club on MAL.

The clubs entire existence is basically for people to whine about how other people whine about fictional characters.

Let's see. They ignore any and all legitimate reasons people have to hate these characters, assume that they're all just hating because "lol yaoi" or some other dumb reasons and proceed to hate on them. Cos you know, hating on a fictional character is BAD but hating on actual people despite not even knowing them is A-ok. Freaking troll logic at it's finest.

I'm trying to resist the urge to go back there and give the club founder a piece of my mind...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2015)

I can never focus on HW even when I want to focus


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I can never focus on HW even when I want to focus



^ Ughhh same :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> ^ Ughhh same :/



I hate this sometimes ;3; not TBT honors HW which is rediculous


----------



## sheepie (Jan 16, 2015)

it's too hot in this room and i really want this person to message me back. :l


----------



## Naiad (Jan 16, 2015)

When you only have one person that you can rant to, and you're stuck in a situation where life sucks and nothing is okay u v u


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm craving pizza but I have none to eat.


----------



## Cute (Jan 16, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'm craving pizza but I have none to eat.


in a twist, i ate too much pizza a few hours ago and now my stomach hurts too much to sleep  cheese always hurts my stomach and i knew this would happen but i could not resist the temptation of sweet, sweet pizza


----------



## Marii (Jan 16, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'm craving pizza but I have none to eat.



o bby  its ok, u can eat m..


Spoiler



..y pizza


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2015)

I am shaking, not cold, out of a little tiredness but I am like vibrating. I am afraid I am gonna have a seizure or something


----------



## Murray (Jan 16, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am shaking, not cold, out of a little tiredness but I am like vibrating. I am afraid I am gonna have a seizure or something



just go lay down


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2015)

Murray said:


> just go lay down



Can't to much homework, it is only 2:30am


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

school on tuesday.. don't wanna


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 16, 2015)

Norski said:


> View attachment 80888



Have u tried turning it off and on again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

dat phone

also ugh it's so cold here whyyy

and i gotta go down get some booze hm


----------



## Leela (Jan 16, 2015)

Norski said:


> View attachment 80888



how did that even happen

did you drop it in a meat grinder or something


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

NOTHING! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

My dad why do I even keep up with this **** anymore


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 16, 2015)

It feels like the area under my eyebrows got burnt when the lady waxed them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

ouch :x

i dont want to go to uni more but i need the money fml


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ouch :x
> 
> i dont want to go to uni more but i need the money fml



I've seen you posting alot, but haven't read them. (I'm so mean D
What's up


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

lol nps i just post a lot cause i like the forum and have no life.

family drama like a boss :/


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

why the _hell _do people go posting around **** worshipping satan, like what the ****, also crap about illuminati & 666 noone cares it doesn't make you look cool in anyway its ****ing weird. 

_you see that pun_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

cause im satan lol false marketing.

and i need something to do on friday fml


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 17, 2015)

These Kidney Stones are going to be the death of me!!!!!! Everyday I wake up in SUCH SEVERE PAIN its UNREAL! I feel nauseous, no matter what I do I can't sit or lay comfortably..... I'm starting to get used to the T3s so they aren't working as much as they used to.... I can't sleep from the pain..... I lost 2 days of studying and the semester just began. I planned my readings from now until the 22nd of February and ALREADY I am off track BECAUSE OF THESE STUPID KIDNEY STONES. I got a CT Scan on Tuesday - waiting for the results to see how many there are, how big they are, what type they are, so that when I see the urologist in March he can find the cause of this mess. That's what this is: a MESS. A Horrible, Painful Mess! I hate it! I just want to STUDY! I just want to be able to GET OUT OF BED ON MY OWN without the help of somebody else! I want to STOP THROWING UP! I want to STOP PEEING THROUGH A STRAINER! I WANT THIS TO END!!!!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 17, 2015)

It's not a super huge deal but

I'm talking to the the person I like right now on some messenger app and it's awkward since I don't know what to talk about


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 17, 2015)

on tera masterworking gear is going to be the death of me and my in game gold.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 17, 2015)

just had chips for some dumb reasons and feeling gross...

also, i'm in one of those "can't do anything good and too lazy to try" moods. :U


----------



## Naiad (Jan 18, 2015)

I wanna spend all my money on games u v u
rip impulse control


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Family drama, finals, sickness, some of the community here , quickly approaching ACT


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel like certain people only speak to me when they want something from me, so it's really painful waiting for them to stop pretending to be nice and get on with it


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 18, 2015)

Nintendo Direct Anger Issues:

Actually angered and agitated by this. I love Nintendo dearly, but seriously you have to make a new 3DS. I adore by Nintendo 3DS system, not the XL or anything fancy but it lets me enjoy my games. The c-stick is something I would have to sample myself to see if I did like it, it just seems so.... odd. If they had warned us of this coming out a year ago, and trust me rumors only took off flying around late November, I could have saved some money for the system or new games. The 3D I never use due to the face issues, if you tilt it in nearly any direction you loose the ability to see much of anything while in 3D mode, so I wouldn't mind the system getting a little upgrade even though I love my little 3DS. Also the Amiibo statues are so cool, I would collect some if the store didn't only get 10 or 20 in before running out of stock and they are over priced at $13 a pop, the paint is very sloppy from what I have seen and only Wii U player could enjoy them. UNTIL NOW, now the New 3DS players can. The New 3DS system has an Amiibo scanner, something we all were hoping for. Nope, either we do not get this super cool interaction or you are going to probably have to get a $30 or so dollar equipment piece plus the figure, and if you want a new game tack that on, around $73 without tax if that is how the pricing works. Also why can't America make the Amiibo, that would save the excuse of We are sending more soon, so that is my bone to pick with that... Last bone to pick though is overall with these awesome games, couldn't have announced them sooner, Majora's Mask and Pokemon Scrabble. I was saving for this game, after Christmas I gave Gamestop a ring, guy on the phone didn't know this game was going to exist, said they had no stock orders for it. Go to Sacanime and I purchase some souvenirs, would have either way I guess, but the moment I return to school my friends all preordered it, calling it out and stuff. Just wish the word was more spread, I like games, I like preorder advances, I like detailed figure exclusives for about $5 more, why couldn't you know just details... I knew it was coming last place I checked a week ago said DECEMBER, nope coming in February, same day as this wicked new 3DS. It was going to be my first Zelda game, and it is just a true hearted shame. Then Pokemon Scramble, had to rip off, candy crush, bejeweled and their recently released in America, Pokemon Battle Torzei. Torzei costed me money to buy, 8.00, not much but a super advanced version of it for free in a month. Just so much irking in 45 minutes, I wish they would just do so much more announcing then waiting for a Direst time. I mean I want to Amiibo, I want to try a new kind of 3DS with non vomit enducing 3D, and I would love to play some cool new games. They waited far to long and to close to release date to throw this on us fans.


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Actually angered and agitated by this. I love Nintendo dearly, but seriously you have to make a new 3DS. I adore by Nintendo 3DS system, not the XL or anything fancy but it lets me enjoy my games. The c-stick is something I would have to sample myself to see if I did like it, it just seems so.... odd. If they had warned us of this coming out a year ago, and trust me rumors only took off flying around late November, I could have saved some money for the system or new games. The 3D I never use due to the face issues, if you tilt it in nearly any direction you loose the ability to see much of anything while in 3D mode, so I wouldn't mind the system getting a little upgrade even though I love my little 3DS. Also the Amiibo statues are so cool, I would collect some if the store didn't only get 10 or 20 in before running out of stock and they are over priced at $13 a pop, the paint is very sloppy from what I have seen and only Wii U player could enjoy them. UNTIL NOW, now the New 3DS players can. The New 3DS system has an Amiibo scanner, something we all were hoping for. Nope, either we do not get this super cool interaction or you are going to probably have to get a $30 or so dollar equipment piece plus the figure, and if you want a new game tack that on, around $73 without tax if that is how the pricing works. Also why can't America make the Amiibo, that would save the excuse of We are sending more soon, so that is my bone to pick with that... Last bone to pick though is overall with these awesome games, couldn't have announced them sooner, Majora's Mask and Pokemon Scrabble. I was saving for this game, after Christmas I gave Gamestop a ring, guy on the phone didn't know this game was going to exist, said they had no stock orders for it. Go to Sacanime and I purchase some souvenirs, would have either way I guess, but the moment I return to school my friends all preordered it, calling it out and stuff. Just wish the word was more spread, I like games, I like preorder advances, I like detailed figure exclusives for about $5 more, why couldn't you know just details... I knew it was coming last place I checked a week ago said DECEMBER, nope coming in February, same day as this wicked new 3DS. It was going to be my first Zelda game, and it is just a true hearted shame. Then Pokemon Scramble, had to rip off, candy crush, bejeweled and their recently released in America, Pokemon Battle Torzei. Torzei costed me money to buy, 8.00, not much but a super advanced version of it for free in a month. Just so much irking in 45 minutes, I wish they would just do so much more announcing then waiting for a Direst time. I mean I want to Amiibo, I want to try a new kind of 3DS with non vomit enducing 3D, and I would love to play some cool new games. They waited far to long and to close to release date to throw this on us fans.



in 25 words or less what is bothering you... I have no idea what you meant in that wall of text o-0


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 18, 2015)

Murray said:


> in 25 words or less what is bothering you... I have no idea what you meant in that wall of text o-0



new Nintendo direct stuff


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 18, 2015)

feel really sick cause of the snacks i ate lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

I need to sell my green feather v.v


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2015)

my shoulders as always. what was life like before these stupid things stiffened up on me every other day.


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2015)

im going through a very serious fangirl phase in my lifetime for logan lerman once again (just when i thought i got over him too lol), i've been watching his interviews all day (even ones i've seen 4000 times) and i've been stalking everything.. there's something wrong with me please send help, actually please don't send help the feels are great


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> my shoulders as always. what was life like before these stupid things stiffened up on me every other day.



SHOOT...

My neck (3 surgeries, 2 plates, 2 rods and 12 screws later) and my low back (surgery < 1 month ago) are stiff and sore...all because ITS RAINING! ...over it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

this time of the year lol i want april already so i can gtfo here


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

I miss him


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

so do i... </3


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Like, its been 2 months since he last texted me! And I don't wanna seem desperate by sending him a message first


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

we chatted on skype in like.. idk november.. december or something idk </3


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

I just visited his Facebook. And I think I no longer exists in his world


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

messy sht lol..


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2015)

So much rain


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

I just wanna be loved.

Ok thats it.. this is too TMI lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yes it is.. ugh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Um...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

just gurl problems lol


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Gay problem here lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

act 2 on hero siege is so ****ing annoying auuugh


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

My neighbor's dog is so loud!!! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

ew loud dogs lol.

i want candy but i shouldn't really


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

He texted me! This is a miracle..
Ugh, now I have act like everything is normal >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

wow nice... good luck man


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2015)

U people have too many things that bother you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yes i do for reasons lol


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

My weight. Usually it doesn't bother me but today it is cause I feel like I shouldn't wear half of the clothes I own until I gain more.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 18, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My weight. Usually it doesn't bother me but today it is cause I feel like I shouldn't wear half of the clothes I own until I gain more.



I have the opposite problem....


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I have the opposite problem....


But you look great!

I also just checked and realized that I actually am gaining so that makes me feel better.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2015)

I have Haemorrhoids, fun.


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm worried about a trip I'm taking with my dad in June... I'll get to meet some internet friends but I only get one day with them and I have to spend the rest with him, and he isn't exactly the nicest guy.

Also, I'm worried about posting on here because I don't spend too much time on this site. Hi though c:


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

I really want to get a second copy of NL soon ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and ORAS too...


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

when i play games, sometimes i'll scream out loud so i was playing pokemon and ****ed up sucker punch so i did my trademark pterodactyl scream and i think my dad heard me. afterwards, i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. YOU ****ING JEW JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

I said, "i missed you".
and he responded by saying, "thank you".
UGH! Straight people! >.<


----------



## kassie (Jan 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> So much rain


Not enough rain here. :<



Norski said:


> when i play games, sometimes i'll scream out loud so i was playing pokemon and ****ed up sucker punch so i did my trademark pterodactyl scream and i think my dad heard me. afterwards, i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. YOU ****ING JEW JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....



Genuinely angry 24/7 is a fitting title.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> when i play games, sometimes i'll scream out loud so i was playing pokemon and ****ed up sucker punch so i did my trademark pterodactyl scream and i think my dad heard me. afterwards, i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. YOU ****ING JEW JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....



r u ok


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2015)

People keep on stealing my things or tricking me in trades on Pokemon TCGO  really getting on my last nerve


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

People around me are stubborn and I can't take it. Why are people so stuck in their ways? Some people want my advice and resist it because of their own personal discontentments..... some people get anxious over nothing and I console them and they don't believe me even after its over.... some people are so narrow minded they can't see the truth right in front of them and forget what matters in life.... 

And then there was this weekend, which in my opinion was a complete waste, thanks to these kidney stones.... I have been in such unbearable pain I can't study or do anything..... And yet I feel guilty over it. I planned to make it a productive reading weekend and I got next to nothing done. I don't even think I will be okay to go to school tomorrow. Which means I will miss the lecture on ethics, which means I will lose out on material I could use for the assignment due next week. I just want the day off to catch up on my reading. And feel better for once. *sigh*


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

My speakers are not working! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't wanna go to school tomorrow, screw it but yeah i need the money.

Also I wanna go to Chicago now.. fuuuu


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't wanna go to school tomorrow, screw it but yeah i need the money.
> 
> Also I wanna go to Chicago now.. fuuuu



I am with you on that..... 

Except Chicago.... Why Chicago? You don't have to answer....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Grateful Dead are going to play their last shows in July


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> when i play games, sometimes i'll scream out loud so i was playing pokemon and ****ed up sucker punch so i did my trademark pterodactyl scream and i think my dad heard me. afterwards, i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. YOU ****ING JEW JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....



ur so TOXIC


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't wanna go to school tomorrow, screw it but yeah i need the money.
> 
> Also I wanna go to Chicago now.. fuuuu



No, please stay as far away as possible from me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry dude then get off. And if you find me that annoying then ignore me lol.


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 19, 2015)

The unsportmen like attitude of seahawks fans, seriously. a friend of mine was denied a taxi tonight because he wore a packers jeresy


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

MaverickZer0 said:


> The unsportmen like attitude of seahawks fans, seriously. a friend of mine was denied a taxi tonight because he wore a packers jeresy



Wow.. really? That's why I stay out of sports and their fans. Only thing I like watching on the telly is ski jumping lol.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't Sleeeeeep......


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Is sleepy and it's cold af here and why 9 am... damn inhumanly times


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm suppose to be doing my work but I'm here wasting my time... Ah, I need to focus.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I'm suppose to be doing my work but I'm here wasting my time... Ah, I need to focus.



i know the feels m8... i should go outside cause i need to run an errand but nah dont wanna


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i know the feels m8... i should go outside cause i need to run an errand but nah dont wanna



God, errands. It's like chores... I really don't want to focus but it's 3:20 AM right now so I should get my stuff done then go to bed. The good thing is that I don't have school or work tomorrow lol. I guess I can kinda sleep in. x D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes it is haha. And I want this MM new 3ds xl... hollla out of order everywhere if they have it at all.

do them have some coffee?


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes it is haha. And I want this MM new 3ds xl... hollla out of order everywhere if they have it at all.
> 
> do them have some coffee?



The new 3DS XL... I'm tempted to get it but nah... I want to save up for other stuff. AND I am having ice coffee from work right now. It's not a good idea to drink coffee at night. Haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes it's so pretty and it'd def. get me back in gaming lol. 

Yeah I know haha. Ice coffee is yum though, sometime since I last had it.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

met a nice guy on saturday night but by the time we got back to mine i realised he's really weird so i just kicked him out.. feel really bad about it haha


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes it's so pretty and it'd def. get me back in gaming lol.
> 
> Yeah I know haha. Ice coffee is yum though, sometime since I last had it.



The only games that I am playing currently is Clash of Clan and ACNL. That's about it. I don't have time for other stuff. Ice coffee is yum yum. BUT not a good idea. I did this before too and I couldn't sleep until 4 am. Hahaha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> met a nice guy on saturday night but by the time we got back to mine i realised he's really weird so i just kicked him out.. feel really bad about it haha



It happens. Just got to be careful who you hangout with haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel ya.. coffee is so yum though lol.

I pretty much only play on Steam and/or AQW nowadays so, yeah


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I feel ya.. coffee is so yum though lol.
> 
> I pretty much only play on Steam and/or AQW nowadays so, yeah



I never tried AQW but I was going to until I got really busy with this thing called life. Yeah, I am on Steam a lot but I don't really play anything on it. I have tons of games though. I actually really want to play a few games that I have in my library and inventory. What games do you play in Steam? Lol, probably should take this conversation to VM. We will get yell at if this goes off topic too much! x D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

It's fun, I even paid for the Legend stuff and some ACS(their 'cash' currency) and my cousin started playing again so I'm helping him a bit there as well.

I'll get back to you with that later gotta go for now


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> It's fun, I even paid for the Legend stuff and some ACS(their 'cash' currency) and my cousin started playing again so I'm helping him a bit there as well.
> 
> I'll get back to you with that later gotta go for now



I might look into it and maybe I can play the game with my fiance. Alright, I'll let ya go. Lata. Back on topic!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Do that, and I'm pretty much always up for an AQW game as well 

Back really cold outside though... ughh. And I kinda wanted to go to a shopping mall but nah


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2015)

5:18 and now I am going to bed, I gotta be up by 9-10. I usually run on this much sleep but with a less later time span. 2/3-6 or 2/3-9


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

This cold here uuuugh dun wanna go out m80


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  



i have no idea who i am or who i want to be i have no identity of my own i am generic and boring and i have very little friends. only friends i have are online ones bc they dont see how terrible i am
i have no personality of my own i dont want to be anybody but i have to continue doing well in school so my mom doesnt see me as a failure
i want to go away
but not die, in a sense
just fade away into nothing because i am useless and nobody needs me


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 19, 2015)

My father thought I was tired because I was drunk on sunday. It was because of trouble sleeping, depression and meds. 

 I`m not bothered he didn`t get that, because thats just how it has Always been, but it does bother me HUGELY that there is no way to convince him otherwise.

 Because from his train of thought, its his profound "I`m always right" and a completely functional adult (his reality), vs the opinion of a drunk underachiever. 

 Maybe I should try and buy one of those tests cops use with traffic controls. 

 Parents pfff. Thank the heavens I`ll never become one. Its amazing how the whole special connection things blows up in your face daily, because it makes you actually give a damn about what they think of you or how they see you. Even though they can proof countless times they have no clue who you are.

 But other then that I`m peachy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I`m not exactly in a profound mood today, but this touched me. Nobody is generic, you are a unique individual. If you want others to see that, you will have to work on trying to see that for yourself first. With the risk of sounding like Oprah Winfrey; I see one person that needs you; its you. Nothing ever gets accomplished by overthinking it, actions speak volume. There is only one person looking back at you when you gaze into a mirror and it isn`t your mother.... Try and walk your own path, deep in your heart i`m sure you will know which way to go. You say you have no personality, yet you say with a sense of dread that nobody needs you and you have few/litle friends. That might tell you, that you are a social individual. You say you are a terrible person, that tells me you care about your actions and your sense of self.  

I get the feeling you have of wanting to fade away. Sooner or later that day will come for us all. I dream of it a lot myself. Meaning can be found in many ways. I have 0 friends, but I found meaning in (part of) my family, my obsession with writing a book someday and giving back something to people walking similar lifepaths as me, by working/volunteering as a social worker. 

We are not the same and I realize that, but I wonder to what extent your words come from the same place as mine did. From a deep fear for change/undertaking action. Change is inevitable, sitting still, still changes a person. By moving you can personally direct the way change is headed, to some level.

If none of my words make sense to you or inspire you, atleast know that reading posts like yours truly touch my heart. It hurts me seeing people go through similar things as I did (and still do). Atleast know I truly hope things change for you.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

I try to make a thread to vent about my awful kidney stones to see if anyone can relate to my problems (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?256908-Kidney-Stones-The-WORST), and the first person who comments heckles me with sarcasm: 



KarlaKGB said:


> i had no idea u had kidney stones since about mid-december, u have certainly not mentioned kidney stones everywhere since about mid-december. next thing u will tell us u have a common law boyfriend
> 
> ps. get well soon



Why..... was that necessary???? Do I repeat myself on the forums too much? Are you accusing me of being a Troll? Am I annoying to you? 

.........


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

haha so now instead of mentioning kidney stones and ur common law boyfriend in every thread, ur mentioning me

idk if thats an upgrade or a downgrade


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> haha so now instead of mentioning kidney stones and ur common law boyfriend in every thread, ur mentioning me
> 
> idk if thats an upgrade or a downgrade



Are you stalking me now?! I found your comment quite hurtful and offensive! Yes! What more do you want from me?! So I look to others to show that harassment exists - ie: YOU! I look to others because your comment caused me distress, so I come here! That's 2 threads. Can you answer my questions please?! Or can you leave me the **** alone?!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Are you stalking me now?! I found your comment quite hurtful and offensive! Yes! What more do you want from me?! So I look to others to show that harassment exists - ie: YOU! I look to others because your comment caused me distress, so I come here! That's 2 threads. Can you answer my questions please?! Or can you leave me the **** alone?!



Don't worry too much about him. He loves to troll on the forum. Relax. Just ignore him and move on.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

ye i followed to this thread that i wud never have seen if it werent for u, forget that im #4 top poster in this thread nope stalked u here guilty as charged


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Are you stalking me now?! I found your comment quite hurtful and offensive! Yes! What more do you want from me?! So I look to others to show that harassment exists - ie: YOU! I look to others because your comment caused me distress, so I come here! That's 2 threads. Can you answer my questions please?! Or can you leave me the **** alone?!



Karla is like 4th top poster in this thread, so no he is not stalking you. Although I feel for you if you have been hurt, parading it on a public thread and expecting privacy is a bit anti-productive. Maybe try using the blog tree?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> ye i followed to this thread that i wud never have seen if it werent for u, forget that im #4 top poster in this thread nope stalked u here guilty as charged



o sorry you read my mind


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Don't worry too much about him. He loves to troll on the forum. Relax. Just ignore him and move on.



I appreciate your input. I am starting to learn the friendly and not-so-friendly faces around TBT......


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> o sorry you read my mind



nah u read my mind bae


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

MY CAT BROKE MY DS CHARGER


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> MY CAT BROKE MY DS CHARGER



just be thankful u dont have kidney stones


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> Karla is like 4th top poster in this thread, so no he is not stalking you. Although I feel for you if you have been hurt, parading it on a public thread and expecting privacy is a bit anti-productive. Maybe try using the blog tree?



Did you not read what he wrote on here?!?! The sheer insulting TONE! It doesn't matter if he is the 4th top poster on THIS thread, he MOCKED me for making a thread about kidney stones, CLEARLY stalking my "EVERY" post on "EVERY" thread about my kidney stones and common law boyfriend as though he feels I am trying to draw attention to myself and, wrongly accusing me of that, dislikes that characteristic about me, posts sarcastic troll-ish comments that are hurtful and mean when I reach out to people. He exaggerates, he is sarcastic, he is a bully, and he has no right to say any of those things to me without being reported.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> just be thankful u dont have kidney stones



See? Luckypinch can't even complain about their problems without him chiming in with a sarcastic comment! Its rude ands uncalled for! This should be a friendly forum! Peopler should be free to vent what they want!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

My cat did this to chargy...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Did you not read what he wrote on here?!?! The sheer insulting TONE! It doesn't matter if he is the 4th top poster on THIS thread, he MOCKED me for making a thread about kidney stones, CLEARLY stalking my "EVERY" post on "EVERY" thread about my kidney stones and common law boyfriend as though he feels I am trying to draw attention to myself and, wrongly accusing me of that, dislikes that characteristic about me, posts sarcastic troll-ish comments that are hurtful and mean when I reach out to people. He exaggerates, he is sarcastic, he is a bully, and he has no right to say any of those things to me without being reported.



im rly not stalking u lamo, i just have a thing called a memory that associates certain things with certain ppl. so i read thru threads and everytime i see a post by u, it contains the words 'kidney stones' and 'common-law boyfriend', my brain (which is not rly so different to other ppls) makes the connection.

but ye i do feel like ur trying to draw attention to urself.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> MY CAT BROKE MY DS CHARGER



I am sorry to hear that. No matter WHAT he says. Your problems are NOT less than mine......


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

ppl r free to vent wat they want

and i am free to vent about them


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I have the opposite problem....



Please don't be offend but I don't think your fat.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ppl r free to vent wat they want
> 
> and i am free to vent about them


You have 420 bells and you're *blazing* it.

but you're right yes


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You have 420 bells and you're *blazing* it.
> 
> but you're right yes



i dont wanna post anymore

nah ill deposit 2 so im back on 420


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ppl r free to vent wat they want
> 
> and *i am free to vent about them*


Well if this is the case...I think your a 36 year old man, living in his mothers basement, jobless, and enjoy trolling nice kind ppl, for your sick enjoyment. -3- Please go somewhere else.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Did you not read what he wrote on here?!?! The sheer insulting TONE! It doesn't matter if he is the 4th top poster on THIS thread, he MOCKED me for making a thread about kidney stones, CLEARLY stalking my "EVERY" post on "EVERY" thread about my kidney stones and common law boyfriend as though he feels I am trying to draw attention to myself and, wrongly accusing me of that, dislikes that characteristic about me, posts sarcastic troll-ish comments that are hurtful and mean when I reach out to people. He exaggerates, he is sarcastic, he is a bully, and he has no right to say any of those things to me without being reported.
> 
> 
> See? Luckypinch can't even complain about their problems without him chiming in with a sarcastic comment! Its rude ands uncalled for! This should be a friendly forum! Peopler should be free to vent what they want!


Honestly, I think you're overreacting. I made a conscious decision to come into this thread less because I have problems of my own that cause me great distress, and this thread just makes my mental condition worse. Even taking that into consideration, I've seen plenty of your posts mentioning both having kidney stones and having a common law boyfriend. It's like how Apple2012 often posts dumb **** or complains about LBP.

Also, you're posting in a public place. Everybody can see what you're posting, so when somebody points out that you post about certain subjects a lot (even if they might come across as rude), maybe there's a message you could take from it. It's not stalking, you're putting these things out there so much that it becomes common knowledge.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Well if this is the case...I think your a 36 year old man, living in his mothers basement, jobless, and enjoy trolling nice kind ppl, for your sick enjoyment. -3- Please go somewhere else.


Ever considered the fact that "trolls" want you to feel like this? It's not only working but it's just making some people just look silly.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Honestly, I think you're overreacting. I made a conscious decision to come into this thread less because I have problems of my own that cause me great distress, and this thread just makes my mental condition worse. Even taking that into consideration, I've seen plenty of your posts mentioning both having kidney stones and having a common law boyfriend. It's like how Apple2012 often posts dumb **** or complains about LBP.
> 
> Also, you're posting in a public place. Everybody can see what you're posting, so when somebody points out that you post about certain subjects a lot (even if they might come across as rude), maybe there's a message you could take from it. It's not stalking, you're putting these things out there so much that it becomes common knowledge.



i agree this thread blows if u have real problems bcuz the last thing u shud be doing when u have problems is to read about other ppls problems.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> im rly not stalking u lamo, i just have a thing called a memory that associates certain things with certain ppl. so i read thru threads and everytime i see a post by u, it contains the words 'kidney stones' and 'common-law boyfriend', my brain (which is not rly so different to other ppls) makes the connection.
> 
> but ye i do feel like ur trying to draw attention to urself.



And why on earth would I want to do that exactly? To get attention? I am not an attention-seeking person. According to Personality Theorist Alfred Adler, me being an only child would dictate the opposite - that I get enough attention growing up that I don't need it or seek it in adulthood like middle children or last borns do. But that's just his theory. Sorry to rant about Psychology. But your claim is not grounded in research. So you make connections..... you lurk the forums.... you pick up key words like "kidney stones" and "common law" and suddenly you can judge me? Not everyone sees every post. And you CANNOT make exaggerated claims that state that I rant and rave and complain and brag on "EVERY" thread about those two specific things. What does it matter? If you can find a formula that shows how often I post and the ratio between how much I post about kidney stones and my common law boyfriend, versus your claim to fame of being the 4th top poster on this thread, I would say you have a lot more problems than I do, buddy. To be the 4th top poster in ANY major active thread is just dumbfounding. Again, more problems than I do. Even WITH my kidney stones. Sorry to tell ya.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my god why are you even bothering lmao


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Honestly, I think you're overreacting. I made a conscious decision to come into this thread less because I have problems of my own that cause me great distress, and this thread just makes my mental condition worse. Even taking that into consideration, I've seen plenty of your posts mentioning both having kidney stones and having a common law boyfriend. It's like how Apple2012 often posts dumb **** or complains about LBP.
> 
> Also, you're posting in a public place. Everybody can see what you're posting, so when somebody points out that you post about certain subjects a lot (even if they might come across as rude), maybe there's a message you could take from it. It's not stalking, you're putting these things out there so much that it becomes common knowledge.



Educate me then: is there something wrong with it becoming common knowledge?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> i agree this thread blows if u have real problems bcuz the last thing u shud be doing when u have problems is to read about other ppls problems.



And since when can any of us make judgement calls to say whose problems are "real"?! We all suffer in our own ways. If you don't want to read other people's posts or complaints you don't have to, and they don't have to read yours, frankly. Know that too. Plenty of posts on here get ignored or overlooked. But that doesn't mean they aren't significant or "REAL" problems!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> And why on earth would I want to do that exactly? To get attention? I am not an attention-seeking person. According to Personality Theorist Alfred Adler, me being an only child would dictate the opposite - that I get enough attention growing up that I don't need it or seek it in adulthood like middle children or last borns do. But that's just his theory. Sorry to rant about Psychology. But your claim is not grounded in research. So you make connections..... you lurk the forums.... you pick up key words like "kidney stones" and "common law" and suddenly you can judge me? Not everyone sees every post. And you CANNOT make exaggerated claims that state that I rant and rave and complain and brag on "EVERY" thread about those two specific things. What does it matter?



i dont want to insult ur choice of university subject but...

if u think taking a psychology course gives u some sort of respect status to make bull**** claims bcuz u quoted the great Personality Theorist Alfred Adler, then ur gonna have a bad time.

at least im not even trying to pass off my claim that ur an attention seeker as having some sort of Personality Theorist Alfred Adler-approved grounding in science

yes i can make connections and lurk the forums (not rly lurking if i actually post btw, im sure even Personality Theorist Alfred Adler will agree with me there), im not xactly judging u tho. i made an offhand remark that u have taken as if ive cursed ur entire family line.



KiloPatches said:


> If you can find a formula that shows how often I post and the ratio between how much I post about kidney stones and my common law boyfriend, versus your claim to fame of being the 4th top poster on this thread, I would say you have a lot more problems than I do, buddy. To be the 4th top poster in ANY major active thread is just dumbfounding. Again, more problems than I do. Even WITH my kidney stones. Sorry to tell ya.


no but im sure Personality Theorist Alfred Adler can


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oh my god why are you even bothering lmao



Because of THIS, right, aren't you on HIS side? 



KarlaKGB said:


> ppl r free to vent wat they want
> 
> and i am free to vent about them


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Educate me then: is there something wrong with it becoming common knowledge?


No. But Karla's posts were literally made because it's common knowledge. Complaining about it seems counterproductive, since you were the one to post about it so much in the first place.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Because of THIS, right, aren't you on HIS side?



no offense but i think everyone needs to chill and have a group hug and listen to some tina turner


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> no offense but i think everyone needs to chill and have a group hug and listen to some tina turner



ur a stalker how did u kno i like tina turner stop harassing me


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont want to insult ur choice of university subject but...
> 
> if u think taking a psychology course gives u some sort of respect status to make bull**** claims bcuz u quoted the great Personality Theorist Alfred Adler, then ur gonna have a bad time.
> 
> ...



You are honestly not worth my time. You are so unintelligible..... I can't even process how idiotic of a comeback that was. You're fighting a losing battle. Stop. Just stop. You're cluttering the thread - in fact, I will take accountability too, we both are. Our duel doesn't belong here. I don't want to speak to you again. You offended me. You likely offended others here too. If I offended anyone in the process of this argument, I will take the opportunity now to apologize. But its over. I am done. Go back to your sulking, you sad, sad, individual with too much time on their hands. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

im honestly feeling so attacked right now, i need to find a book by Personality Theorist Alfred Adler


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



youre going to make me cry in school dont do this to me just yet its only first period

i dont have a personality of my own i just take bits and pieces from fictional characters and such
i dont even have my own art style i mash some aspects from my fav artists with 'my own'
i am generic
i dont have very unique hobbies
i bake knit draw and sing there is nothing unique about that

im asexual and genderless/agender because i dont know who i am or who i want to be and i should just fade away or sleep and dont wake up
spend my life in a bed where i dont have to deal with

but i have to finish school and that one game im making so i dont let people down

i procrastinate so much because i dont want to do anything

ask me where i want to go or do in town and ill shrug
ask me if i want to see this movie and ill go eh and see it, even if i wouldnt like it

i am blank i am nobody i feel empty inside yet heavy
i dont know anything anymore



=

also kilo and luckypinch should get out of this thread if theyre so offended by it
especially kilo like DAMN chill out go play with your animal neighbors and feel better. always gon be people you dont like.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> im honestly feeling so attacked right now, i need to find a book by Personality Theorist Alfred Adler



Oh, Haa Haa, very funny. Adler can't help you.... try Positive Psychologist Martin Seligman instead. His book is called "Flourish". 

Or were you just joking again..... I can never tell with you.....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Oh, Haa Haa, very funny. Adler can't help you.... try Positive Psychologist Martin Seligman instead. His book is called "Flourish".
> 
> Or were you just joking again..... I can never tell with you.....


im 90% serious 45% of the time

but ur a psych/history major so i wont expect u to work that one out


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play Animal Crossing. THAT's your solution. Get out of the thread and play Animal Crossing. "Okay, Computertrash, that solves everything, including all the hurt inside" Clearly you know what I am talking about based on what you are venting about too. Can't you take your own advice and play a little Animal Crossing too? "Come on, it will make you feel better!" No. It doesn't work like that. You know that. I know you know that. 

But I will do as you ask and leave. Clearly I am not welcome, not just by you but by a few of you. In the one place I found solace. Apparently I complain too much and my problems aren't "real".....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> claim to fame of being the 4th top poster on this thread, I would say you have a lot more problems than I do, buddy. To be the 4th top poster in ANY major active thread is just dumbfounding. Again, more problems than I do. Even WITH my kidney stones. Sorry to tell ya.



hey ahri, noiru and cadbberry, we r literally worse than kidney stones 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> Play Animal Crossing. THAT's your solution. Get out of the thread and play Animal Crossing. "Okay, Computertrash, that solves everything, including all the hurt inside" Clearly you know what I am talking about based on what you are venting about too. Can't you take your own advice and play a little Animal Crossing too? "Come on, it will make you feel better!" No. It doesn't work like that. You know that. I know you know that.
> 
> But I will do as you ask and leave. Clearly I am not welcome, not just by you but by a few of you. In the one place I found solace. Apparently I complain too much and my problems aren't "real".....



im pretty sure they dont kno that, bcuz they arent majoring in psychology and havent read any of Personality Theorist Alfred Adler's works


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Oh, Haa Haa, very funny. Adler can't help you.... try Positive Psychologist Martin Seligman instead. His book is called "Flourish".
> 
> Or were you just joking again..... I can never tell with you.....



just go youre taking this all way too much



KiloPatches said:


> Play Animal Crossing. THAT's your solution. Get out of the thread and play Animal Crossing. "Okay, Computertrash, that solves everything, including all the hurt inside" Clearly you know what I am talking about based on what you are venting about too. Can't you take your own advice and play a little Animal Crossing too? "Come on, it will make you feel better!" No. It doesn't work like that. You know that. I know you know that.
> 
> But I will do as you ask and leave. Clearly I am not welcome, not just by you but by a few of you. In the one place I found solace. Apparently I complain too much and my problems aren't "real".....



its just that you keep going on and on and on about a few things so like
???
also 'venting' haha
im telling you calm down bc youre not doing much justice for yourself. jesus.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. YOU ****ING JEW JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2015)

I didn't know you could check the top posters in a thread.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Because of THIS, right, aren't you on HIS side?


>implying I'm on his side
>implying I'm his friend
>implying a lot of things here

You're just walking into his posts and are enjoying it because you feel like you're going to eventually win, that's why I'm saying there's no point in trying to reason or make Karla look like a simpleton in this matter, just do the right thing, leave the thread and forget about him or put him on ignore at the very least.

I only really made a silly post towards Karla because he had 420 bells and he's really *blazing* the heat with his recent posts in here lmao.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> I didn't know you could check the top posters in a thread.



You click on the number of replies


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> its just that you keep going on and on and on about a few things so like
> ???
> also 'venting' haha
> im telling you calm down bc youre not doing much justice for yourself. jesus.



also playing animal crossing wont stop me from feeling like nothing whereas youre just being offended by people in here


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> I didn't know you could check the top posters in a thread.



yea, its great if u wanna kno which ppl r literally worse than kidney stones


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Debating if I should preorder the MH4U n3ds xl instead but i didn't like that 3U so


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

RIP kilo's kidneys


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Kilo everyone is on his side. He's a nasty troll and no one ever sees it, the mods and TBT love him, so he's never gonna get banned.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Kilo everyone is on his side. He's a nasty troll and no one ever sees it, the mods and TBT love him, so he's never gonna get banned.


#KarlasATroll
#KidneyRights
#WastingMyTimeBringingUpADeadArgument

And fyi, he was banned for being like he was (but worse) so take that to consideration before saying Karla is our new god.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Kilo everyone is on his side. He's a nasty troll and no one ever sees it, the mods and TBT love him, so he's never gonna get banned.


I remember at least two bans, one lasting a week, so I doubt the mods love Karla as much as you claim. I've seen Karla do a lot worse than this as well.

As for being on his/her (I'm honestly not sure) side, I think it's more the fact that KiloPatches' reaction is so easy to make fun of. She's not only overreacting about the whole ordeal, but is also making ridiculous claims (Karla is a stalker, and, of course, Karla is worse than kidney stones). If her reaction had been different, people would have reacted to her differently, and there wouldn't be this many jokes made about her.

Add to all the above the comical non sequiturs spouted by Kilo and that she kept talking to Karla even after saying she wouldn't anymore, and you get a perfect situation for both drama and comedy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol you guys.

Also the fact that I probably won't get the MM new 3ds xl


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

when people use "he/she" instead of "they/them"
very bothersome


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

The list of things that bother me are...
Bad memes
Horribly catchy songs
Mama Luigi
Hangnails
Racist bigotries
Likeable characters with names I DARE not say
Forced tutorials, even if I've had the game for over 1.5 years
When my sister talks to my (3-yr-old) dog like he's a puppy
Expired/Sour/Spoiled milk
Ear-hurting air pressure
Itchy spots
My favorite YouTubers not being able to upload their videos for MONTHS
When person forget to pluralize word like it's a chore
Neanderthal Donald Ducks
Neanderthal Data the Monkeys
When people call Bart male, even though "he" is clearly voiced by a FEMALE
Kippla
PIKA
Punnychu names that have you do the Poogermanz thing
Goomies cannot fire lasers
When people who read Birch's lines fail to impersonate JonTron
"Lissya" and "Allie"
BEEP I AM A POKEMON BOT THIS IS A PICKU HE IS A ZAPMAN DO
SUTPID ZEENOBLADE


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> When people call Bart male, even though "he" is clearly voiced by a FEMALE



do
do you mean bart simpson or??? yes voiced by a female but the character is a male.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> do
> do you mean bart simpson or??? yes voiced by a female but the character is a male.



lol..this.

also why must we start at 9 am tomorrow lsdfhlarg


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Homework. I'm not sure if I'll make it when my dad comes home and sees me on TBT. Send the hamster help plz


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

i dunno but i'll throw in my two cents to anyone who wants to listen

in middle school i was all "nobody loves me :'((("
but i'm senior in highschool and i have just completely thrown myself out there. i stopped trying to be someone i'm not basically. 

so yeah, sometimes you gotta wait to enjoy yourself. it's not really simple getting advice like "be yourself" or "you're the real mvp." honestly, it's just time. you'll probably grow out of it. 

*pterodactyl scream*

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


>



i am the walrus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

i need to sell my green feather fml


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i need to sell my green feather fml



I'm already having enough trouble trying to sell my candies


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm already having enough trouble trying to sell my candies



same blargh
made threads in the past and barely sold anythin


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> RIP kilo's kidneys



dude if its coming from u, its serious.

ur like the Personality Theorist Alfred Adler of nephrology

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Kilo everyone is on his side. He's a nasty troll and no one ever sees it, the mods and TBT love him, so he's never gonna get banned.



dude u told a girl u hoped her father rapes her

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239064

she edited it out, but all u have to do is look at the responses from other people to piece together wat happened


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

i think i missed something on this here thread


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch the drama llama lol about above post.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

ohhhhhh mmyyyyyy goddddddd that thread

E: i wish there was a way to view original posts


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ohhhhhh mmyyyyyy goddddddd that thread
> 
> E: i wish there was a way to view original posts



time to become a MODERATOR


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> i think i missed something on this here thread



Just more forum drama. Overreacting etc. etc. Nothing new. Lol. It started couple pages back.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> time to become a MODERATOR



hell yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

have fun with that

also so cold here fff


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> also so cold here fff


Be a moron like me and wear a Mario sweater.

You have no idea how much I love this sweater it's so warm omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

give me i need sweater but there are literally none for sale here unless they are fugly or itchy


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

School tomorrow.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> School tomorrow.



I have school on Wednesday. I actually can't wait to go back. Lol, nerd status. x D All about that school life.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

I HATE my housemate. 

SO, we were having a big pre-drinks at our house, loads of people were coming. One of my BEST friends wanted to come and I said yes. She happens to be my housemate's ex, and they broke up almost a YEAR ago.
When my housemate found out she was coming, he literally came up to me and started yelling at me in front of all my other housemates, saying that she only wanted to come to annoy him and how dare I say yes. 

OMG NOT EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU AND YOU ARE SO IMMATURE


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Doc's gotta look at my butt tomorrow, it's not going to be fun.
I am not ready to be abused ( ͡; ͜ʖ ͡; )



Noiru said:


> give me i need sweater but there are literally none for sale here unless they are fugly or itchy


I grabbed mine before Xmas so I was lucky because they only had one left in my size lmao


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I HATE my housemate.
> 
> SO, we were having a big pre-drinks at our house, loads of people were coming. One of my BEST friends wanted to come and I said yes. She happens to be my housemate's ex, and they broke up almost a YEAR ago.
> When my housemate found out she was coming, he literally came up to me and started yelling at me in front of all my other housemates, saying that she only wanted to come to annoy him and how dare I say yes.
> ...



punch him in the throat that'll teach him



Hyogo said:


> Doc's gotta look at my butt tomorrow, it's not going to be fun.
> I am not ready to be abused ( ͡; ͜ʖ ͡; )



[shouting GAY]


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> [shouting GAY]


DUDE, I have a lump on my bum and it feels so goddamn awkward.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I HATE my housemate.
> 
> SO, we were having a big pre-drinks at our house, loads of people were coming. One of my BEST friends wanted to come and I said yes. She happens to be my housemate's ex, and they broke up almost a YEAR ago.
> When my housemate found out she was coming, he literally came up to me and started yelling at me in front of all my other housemates, saying that she only wanted to come to annoy him and how dare I say yes.
> ...



the jimmies r rustled


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Doc's gotta look at my butt tomorrow, it's not going to be fun.
> I am not ready to be abused ( ͡; ͜ʖ ͡; )



Don't worry, the doctors don't enjoy it either


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> Don't worry, the doctors don't enjoy it either



i bet u d- wait ur doctor


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> Don't worry, the doctors don't enjoy it either


I hope they don't have fun checking my booty and say "Hyogo u got haemorrhoids!!" because I am not going to have a blast laying down with my butt out.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> punch him in the throat that'll teach him



man i would love to but unfortunately he's quite big and violent and i am under 100lbs with no muscle


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> I HATE my housemate.
> 
> SO, we were having a big pre-drinks at our house, loads of people were coming. One of my BEST friends wanted to come and I said yes. She happens to be my housemate's ex, and they broke up almost a YEAR ago.
> When my housemate found out she was coming, he literally came up to me and started yelling at me in front of all my other housemates, saying that she only wanted to come to annoy him and how dare I say yes.
> ...


Laxatives


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

dis feather i needs bells


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> when i play games, sometimes i'll scream out loud so i was playing pokemon and ****ed up sucker punch so i did my trademark pterodactyl scream and i think my dad heard me. afterwards, i ****ed up in borderlands because my teammates are like 12 and i said "**** ME. **** ME. *YOU ****ING JEW* JFAGGOSTUSOTJOE" and i think my dad heard that too. HMMMM....



excuse you


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> Laxatives



haha tempting... i might just hide his wallet. it's very amusing watching him run around the house in the morning looking for it


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

eh.. school tomorrow and i'm starving :c


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> excuse you



i was a tall, strong man with a cute mustache in a previous life
cutie confirmed*

- - - Post Merge - - -

i honestly spent my day off just being on the internet/playing video games

i think the reason i enjoy vacations so much is that it's not what i do on the day, it's what i'm not doing. i'm not at school with my ****ty math teacher. she's only 45 minutes of my day but damn, is it a wasted, terrible 45 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

by the way, cory
how many pages back did you go to find my original post


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> eh.. school tomorrow and i'm starving :c


p much i get hungry too easily


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> i was a tall, strong man with a cute mustache in a previous life
> cutie confirmed*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i saw it quoted

- - - Post Merge - - -

the calendar is still on 2014


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> i was a tall, strong man with a cute mustache in a previous life
> cutie confirmed*



wink wonk



Cory said:


> the calendar is still on 2014



nobody cares about the calendar anymore

=

my cool $5 USD headphones dont seem to be working rip me
cat knocked over a cup of milk onto them
sigh

oh well time to play presentable liberty


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wink wonk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speak for yourself


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

I lost my balance..
tripping all over the placee


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 19, 2015)

i feel like i'm procrastinating again. bluuuuhhhhhhh...

though on the upside... GRAVITY FALLS!!! WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

darn you biology hw


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

i have so much math homework.

i'm just gonna play trivia crack and hope for the best.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Almost died to day due to a dr error...let's call it that and had to take legal action to save my actual life...I guess the few bad drs out there that don't care about patients but money or are just out of empathy and near retirement. Right resources finally brought things into light that made my father finally understand so don't have to fear fights all the time now and my mother saved me so family may be starting to heal. Realized my fianc? doesn't want to be around if anything is wrong until is fixed, so answered my questions there. Learned who I can count on. But actually being told I would die within a certain amount of hours if something specific didn't happen, thank god for the healthcare professionals left who know how to deal with emergencies that others don't want troubled with or caused.

  Also the guilt I feel for complaining at all, but just the ability to play my game, be safe, have some comfort and post even if feel alone feels like a gift as I wasn't sure if I would ever be able to do the little things I take for granted again.

  Glad to be alive, still can't help being upset that I have to worry about illness as a fact of life at all or losing friends or people because they can't see past their lives, when I always try so hard to be there for anyone. But at this point feel guilty for even letting myself feel any self pity as likely no one wants to hear it. But when there is no one else to reach out to an anonymous rant even if unread lifts a little weight I guess. But this day did shake me hard. I thought missing my birthday this year due to illness was bad but turns out any thought I had as a teen, ect of not wanting to go on and deal with things when faced with it, yes I want always to live safely as long as I can, is a gift. Still feel like h-ll though...oh well.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 20, 2015)

Classygirl said:


> Almost died to day due to a dr error...let's call it that and had to take legal action to save my actual life...I guess the few bad drs out there that don't care about patients but money or are just out of empathy and near retirement. Right resources finally brought things into light that made my father finally understand so don't have to fear fights all the time now and my mother saved me so family may be starting to heal. Realized my fianc? doesn't want to be around if anything is wrong until is fixed, so answered my questions there. Learned who I can count on. But actually being told I would die within a certain amount of hours if something specific didn't happen, thank god for the healthcare professionals left who know how to deal with emergencies that others don't want troubled with or caused.
> 
> Also the guilt I feel for complaining at all, but just the ability to play my game, be safe, have some comfort and post even if feel alone feels like a gift as I wasn't sure if I would ever be able to do the little things I take for granted again.
> 
> Glad to be alive, still can't help being upset that I have to worry about illness as a fact of life at all or losing friends or people because they can't see past their lives, when I always try so hard to be there for anyone. But at this point feel guilty for even letting myself feel any self pity as likely no one wants to hear it. But when there is no one else to reach out to an anonymous rant even if unread lifts a little weight I guess. But this day did shake me hard. I thought missing my birthday this year due to illness was bad but turns out any thought I had as a teen, ect of not wanting to go on and deal with things when faced with it, yes I want always to live safely as long as I can, is a gift. Still feel like h-ll though...oh well.



Ah... All I can say is stay strong and live life to its fullest. Get better soon!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)

sadboy sad for whatever reason


----------



## Naiad (Jan 20, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> sadboy sad for whatever reason









butt pudding has come to make you feel better


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)

10/10 would eat that ass


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Finding your identity always falls together with comparing once personality to others, be it to fictional characters or not. 
Not to mention its very common to find your style by rewriting or recreating stories or art from your favourite authors/artists. Especially authors often work that way. Its a great way to hone your talent and a starting point for future projects, when you make subject your own. 
Think about it, The Beatles, Friedrich Nietzsche, Rembrandt van Rijn, they all were influenced and worked of work from others. Maybe the struggle you describe means you are getting closer to wanting to find your own style? 

Go find a test on the inernet to find out what interests YOU. So not what you feel you have to do for others, or what people expect from you, but find something that tickles your interest. Try and start with that. At your pace, just for yourself. A truth said by millinos of people; Change can be acieved in any given minute. 

Every person has an identity, allbeit hidden or not. I thought I was no one. I studied economics (which I hated but my father told me it befitted me), had 0 friends in life, lived for ten years in my bedroom (avoidant personality disorder), I had no clue what to do with my life. For 10 years I just kept telling that to myself. I`m no one, I have no clue who I am, wtf am I even doing here.

After 10 years I was so fed up with it, I started to stop living inwards. By which I mean, instead of finding the answers within myself, I tried finding them around me. The advantage in this, is that its much easier to actually get of your ass and do something meaningful. Meaningful doesn`t even mean finding something to do which you love, it means doing anything. If you don`t like it, cross it of your list, try something else. 

Sure I still struggle with myself, but I am progressing. Everybody can progress. Nobody can change your life but you though. So find what you love. I found my answers in books and music. It led me back to my old interests, psychology and communication. Reading is a great way to find yourself, because there is a book on every subject and you know damn well when something moves you or not. A person can`t find uniqueness by looking in, it is found by looking outwards. 

You are not trash and you are not nothing. If you were, you wouldn`t be typing that exact thing. If you had no thirst for meaning or change, you wouldn`t vent your heart. Finding your identity is a lifelong quest, `finding out everything now would only be a major spoiler for the end of your life. In truth, most of the happiness you will experience will be found on the way to happiness, when you discover new things about yourself. This period of selfdoubt is a mere stage in that process. But only if you will take up the glove. If you truly are identifiable with what youjust wrote that day will come, because some day the frustration and anger you might start feeling will outweigh the fear and uncertainty (well thats what happened to me, but my point is you are changing even by sitting still. It changes your wellbeing and if this doesn`t feel right, it will change who you are until someday it has changed you so much you won't be able to sit idly by anymore).

Even venting your feelings here, is a step into the limelight, whether you realize it or not.


----------



## oreo (Jan 20, 2015)

i don't want his scent to fade away from my pillow the next day


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 20, 2015)

Being single.

It sucks.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 20, 2015)

Tae said:


> Being single.
> 
> It sucks.



i agree


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2015)

UGH COMPUTER CLASS


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

Doctor touched my butt, fun times.
People acting smug because "haha ur so bad at Pokemon xDD" but stalling battles is just so boring ffs.



Tae said:


> Being single.
> 
> It sucks.


How, being single is like the best thing ever.


----------



## Murray (Jan 20, 2015)

my pet just died and im crying


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> my pet just died and im crying


Dang, what was it? It sucked when my Bearded Dragon died on Xmas.

rip anywho


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Doctor touched my butt, fun times.
> People acting smug because "haha ur so bad at Pokemon xDD" but stalling battles is just so boring ffs.
> 
> 
> How, being single is like the best thing ever.



#memefriends5ever.


----------



## Murray (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Dang, what was it? It sucked when my Bearded Dragon died on Xmas.
> 
> rip anywho



It's weird though, I've been spending heaps of time caring for it as it's been sick lately so I thought I'd be prepared :/


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh my attention span during exams is just awful


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

This schedule. Just grateful the course seems good overall.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> How, being single is like the best thing ever.


Because they're female, that means they don't have to spend all their money on their significant other.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Because they're female, that means they don't have to spend all their money on their significant other.


Haha^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

I should fill out the applications for moolahs here but I'm seriously too tired rn


----------



## tobi! (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I need to apply for scholarships 
Too tired :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Because they're female, that means they don't have to spend all their money on their significant other.


And that's why my Brother suffers so much, but all she wants is Anime tho!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Should set up my new Ps Vita hmm.


----------



## uriri (Jan 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Should set up my new Ps Vita hmm.



I don't have any games for my vita! :O


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

I have two physical and then I got like 5 digital crap titles from the bundle lol


----------



## uriri (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't find the AC Cord >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

im so tired and frozen i hope i dont get a cold or fever


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 20, 2015)

The fact that I signed up for online classes because I can rarely leave the house and I find out that I have to leave the house to buy two $50 text books. When I emailed my teacher about not having the money to afford the text book until my pell grant money comes in, he said kind of rudely that I could simply go to the library "today" and make a xerox copy of it... I'm not entirely sure that's legal, but I could be wrong. So much for online classes ;w;


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> The fact that I signed up for online classes because I can rarely leave the house and I find out that I have to leave the house to buy two $50 text books. When I emailed my teacher about not having the money to afford the text book until my pell grant money comes in, he said kind of rudely that I could simply go to the library "today" and make a xerox copy of it... I'm not entirely sure that's legal, but I could be wrong. So much for online classes ;w;



punch him in the face through your monitor


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

that im not the next supreme


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

these fricking books...


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> punch him in the face through your monitor



everyone on rate my professor .com is saying he's rude and the worst teacher ever.....
 greeeeeeeeeeat ^^;


----------



## August (Jan 20, 2015)

Really upset that the E-shop decides to not work the moment I got freaking Super Mario from Club Nintendo.


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 20, 2015)

the fact that michael cera's face is stuck on my head after having watched one of his films


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

class at 9 am tomorrow fuu


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2015)

This interview tonight. I really don't want to do it, and the anticipation is making it worse.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 20, 2015)

Told myself I wasn't gonna break down and cry, but I did...


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

school just makes my mood worsen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

american ninja warrior at 2 am wtf


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

i really should stop procrastinating and get some assignments done for school.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm getting annoyed that literally people are just doing stickmen like pixels around here these days and people will buy the hell out of those things.

Why am I annoyed about it? I don't even know.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually, no. I'm not going to get mad over this.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm getting annoyed that literally people are just doing stickmen like pixels around here these days and people will buy the hell out of those things.
> 
> Why am I annoyed about it? I don't even know.



people like cutesy shi.t here just gotta deal with it


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> people like cutesy shi.t here just gotta deal with it


One of life's greatest tragedies


----------



## tobi! (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm getting annoyed that literally people are just doing stickmen like pixels around here these days and people will buy the hell out of those things.
> 
> Why am I annoyed about it? I don't even know.



Art auctions are annoying, tbh. Well, not all of them, just the pixel stuff seems to take over the market right now. 3000tbt for a tiny pixel isn't my cup of tea. I wish there was a seperate section just for them since they pop up a lot.

Idk if I would call myself an artist if I made pixel people.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> Art auctions are annoying, tbh. Well, not all of them, just the pixel stuff seems to take over the market right now. 3000tbt for a tiny pixel isn't my cup of tea. I wish there was a seperate section just for them since they pop up a lot.
> 
> Idk if I would call myself an artist if I made pixel people.



if theres a lot of detail in them, then yeah 500TBT+ seems fair but 3k??? uh
pixeling isnt hard to learn, either dolling (LOTS OF PEOPLE HERE DO THAT. like wtf), freehand, or isometric (isometric is literally the easiest thing to learn when you start out pixeling)

inb4 people start selling pokemon sprite edits/fakemon sprites


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

When I did pixels, I never called them art because majority of people "can" pixel but cannot actually do great pixels, AKA pixels that are added to games/indie games, THOSE are pixel "art" at the end of the day.
And omfg, 3k? and here I thought 200 TBT for one of my pixels back in the day was stupidly high.

I SWEAR IF THESE NEW STICKMEN RECRUITS GET TONS OF TBT FOR THIS STUFF...I'm going to cry.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When I did pixels, I never called them art because majority of people "can" pixel but cannot actually do great pixels, AKA pixels that are added to games/indie games, THOSE are pixel "art" at the end of the day.
> And omfg, 3k? and here I thought 200 TBT for one of my pixels back in the day was stupidly high.
> 
> I SWEAR IF THESE NEW STICKMEN RECRUITS GET TONS OF TBT FOR THIS STUFF...I'm going to cry.



people buy these pixel arts bc they cant be bothered to learn how to do it themselves
remember when poppet was/is selling one for 400, a couple for 700 but still using bases all the while
these teeny tiny pixels
for nearly 1kTBT

=

"if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say it at all !!!!!!!!!!" what are we, in kindergarten


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say it at all !!!!!!!!!!" what are we, in kindergarten


With the stuff that's been going around tbt lately, we might aswell be.


----------



## Radda (Jan 20, 2015)

Oopsie,I burnt my noodles ' v '.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say it at all !!!!!!!!!!" what are we, in kindergarten





Spoiler



That was still rude of that one user to criticize someone for charging a lot for a small pixel. Everyone has the right to set their own price, and if any buyer or lurker is going to complain about people "overpricing" when it's their shop, then they need to leave. And that user continued to stay and criticize the others for almost everything. I felt bad for poppet when that rude user posted rude stuff.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 20, 2015)

real ****in tired rn


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

i have a madly painful headache from crying so hard


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 20, 2015)

As soon as I wake up and I see this **** popping up in my phone.

I wish I've never made contact with this person because I'm really getting tired of their bs.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2015)

i want to rp so much but i don't know where.

tbt rps [the few i see] stink, eff eff dot net doesn't have many and the ones that are interesting are rampant with mary sues and i don't know how to tumble. :U


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

I feel awful...and I still have a ton of hw to do =_=


----------



## tobi! (Jan 21, 2015)

i have no even begun to procrastinate...

on another note, my very amazing teacher has unfortunately left on maternity leave. some other unfortunate news is that we will be having a uh very special sub that no one, including me, is excited for. she arrives on Feb 1 so, bleh.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2015)

Honestly this community...thinking of taking a LOOOONG-a**break!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> As soon as I wake up and I see this **** popping up in my phone.
> 
> I wish I've never made contact with this person because I'm really getting tired of their bs.



not on phone but i feel y.

also getting up at 7 am and blizzard outside holllaaa

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this text i cant find why couldn't we get that in the compendium as well -_-


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

i left my DS on all night and this morning it was flashing red so its at home right now charging 
blarrrrarrraghghgs gshh h


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 21, 2015)

crisis chatlines are literally the worst


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

SO ****ING COLD HERE WHY.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i left my DS on all night and this morning it was flashing red so its at home right now charging
> blarrrrarrraghghgs gshh h


I've done this alot, fell asleep while playing Animal Crossing lmao.



Noiru said:


> SO ****ING COLD HERE WHY.


What is winter for? ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

lol

also this site decided to herpaderp on me when i was gonna apply for money. thank you.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

My eyes are so bloodshot


----------



## tobi! (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow. My classmates won't shut the **** up. All they do is whine... "WHY ARE READING GREAT GATSBY?! WE SHOULD READ HARRY POTTER! THAT ACTUALLY MATTERS!"

It's annotating, not surgery. Plus, our teacher actually cares about us. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

This morning I don't remember like a thing except this guy who looked creepily much like a friend of mine


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> Wow. My classmates won't shut the **** up. All they do is whine... "WHY ARE READING GREAT GATSBY?! WE SHOULD READ HARRY POTTER! THAT ACTUALLY MATTERS!"
> 
> It's annotating, not surgery. Plus, our teacher actually cares about us. :/



at least people in your class dont say harry potter/hobbit/LOTR/whatever is boring
right


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> Wow. My classmates won't shut the **** up. All they do is whine... "WHY ARE READING GREAT GATSBY?! WE SHOULD READ HARRY POTTER! THAT ACTUALLY MATTERS!"
> 
> It's annotating, not surgery. Plus, our teacher actually cares about us. :/



Harry Potter is classic literature only in entertainment. Great Gatsby sounds like a school book. That's the difference your annoying classmates needs to know. I feel bad for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

As long as you don't get to read The old man and the sea ... That is the most boring book I ever read lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> As long as you don't get to read The old man and the sea ... That is the most boring book I ever read lol



I knew a few people who read Grapes of Wrath. They find it just as boring as watching paint dry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Ernest Hemingway and that bunch ain't exactly my favorite stuff. Sorry Idgaf about your damn fish


----------



## tobi! (Jan 21, 2015)

Of mice and men? Great book.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> at least people in your class dont say harry potter/hobbit/LOTR/whatever is boring
> right



They'll kill each other in fights about Harry potter but they think LOTR is awful. Half don't know what it is though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Of mice and men are so .. bad The film even worse lol had to read/watch both in like 9th grade lol no thanks.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Of mice and men are so .. bad The film even worse lol had to read/watch both in like 9th grade lol no thanks.



I read it junior year and it was really sad. REALLY sad. I enjoyed it a lot.

Never saw the movie though. I didn't like either of The Great Gatsby movies. Well, I didn't like to book either but meh.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

UGH you know what book sucks? the scarlet letter


----------



## Leela (Jan 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> I read it junior year and it was really sad. REALLY sad. I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Never saw the movie though. I didn't like either of The Great Gatsby movies. Well, I didn't like to book either but meh.



Don't even talk about that book ;_;. I liked it and I was very sad at the end, but after five and a half weeks of analysing Curley's Wife at school, I've lost any emotion I had the first time I read it. Just go home, Curley's wife. We don't want you here.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 21, 2015)

pc doesn't let me replay videos? no big deal, i'll just refresh the page every frikken time.
pc doesn't let me upload to dA? _eff this, i am so done._

you know what book sucks? this immortals book i red once back in my vampire craze. dozens of pages of some chick whining and moaning over some guy? no thanks, i'll read twilite for that.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 21, 2015)

Leela said:


> Don't even talk about that book ;_;. I liked it and I was very sad at the end, but after five and a half weeks of analysing Curley's Wife at school, I've lost any emotion I had the first time I read it. Just go home, Curley's wife. We don't want you here.



I think what's sadder than the book is the fact that school teaches students to hate it (well, many things. I used to like photography until I was forced to take 400 pictures of a ****ing shoe). 

With "Of Mice and Men", I had my least favorite English teacher of all time also so what a great time to read it. However, I decided instead of just annotating while reading, I'd just read the chapter. It was GREAT. I actually finished the book in two days (no shocker, it's not that long). However, we read it in class and it took us 9 days because my teacher went "Look at the color of Curly's hair. Isn't that just anazlastic!" 

I still enjoyed the book. I'd recommend it to someone who hasn't read it. 

Another book I loved was "Dubliners". AMAZING book with the very best English teacher of all time. I also recommend it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> UGH you know what book sucks? the scarlet letter



My friends read the Scarlet Letter in 7th grade and some read it again in 9th grade. However, I never read it. I heard it's the worst book ever though.


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2015)

got some msg's i need to answer that have been sitting here for a few days but it seems like it's just one of those weeks where i can't communicate in anything except a short sentence or two


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

My nails are always their same length after every week I cut them.

They are never short.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

why why why did my English teacher have to give us a _project_ final T-T I have to stay up _really_ late to finish it and I haven't even had time to study for my other finals tomorrow T~T


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> why why why did my English teacher have to give us a _project_ final T-T I have to stay up _really_ late to finish it and I haven't even had time to study for my other finals tomorrow T~T






Your English teacher is dumb.

You need a Chinese teacher instead.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Been stressing to much I think lol glad we have this break until next week


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> pc doesn't let me replay videos? no big deal, i'll just refresh the page every frikken time.
> pc doesn't let me upload to dA? _eff this, i am so done._
> 
> you know what book sucks? this immortals book i red once back in my vampire craze. dozens of pages of some chick whining and moaning over some guy? no thanks, i'll read twilite for that.



solution: dont hav a dA. mayb try pixiv or wysp or somethin.
also try using a different browser. or like. restart your pc



Norski said:


> My friends read the Scarlet Letter in 7th grade and some read it again in 9th grade. However, I never read it. I heard it's the worst book ever though.



it sucks so much i hate it


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 22, 2015)

Got set up on a date with a guy...we get along, same taste in music, books and movies and video games.... He's freaking 10 years younger then me. -face desk- (I'm 31 he's 21 going 22.)


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 22, 2015)

135 question mid term. This isn't even the final wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> I read it junior year and it was really sad. REALLY sad. I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Never saw the movie though. I didn't like either of The Great Gatsby movies. Well, I didn't like to book either but meh.



Great Gatsby is amazing wahhh 

Have you been forced to read huckleberry Finn yet???


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a wisdom tooth out this morning and I can feel a slow trickle of blood in my mouth.
Nasty.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

I want a white feather c'mon sell me <3


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 22, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I had a wisdom tooth out this morning and I can feel a slow trickle of blood in my mouth.
> Nasty.



Cringe I remember when I got all 4 out at once... Scary


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope I don't have to pull mine out if I ever get them, they said I will but idek


----------



## Leela (Jan 22, 2015)

Norski said:


> I think what's sadder than the book is the fact that school teaches students to hate it (well, many things. I used to like photography until I was forced to take 400 pictures of a ****ing shoe).
> 
> With "Of Mice and Men", I had my least favorite English teacher of all time also so what a great time to read it. However, I decided instead of just annotating while reading, I'd just read the chapter. It was GREAT. I actually finished the book in two days (no shocker, it's not that long). However, we read it in class and it took us 9 days because my teacher went "Look at the color of Curly's hair. Isn't that just anazlastic!"
> 
> ...



My teacher: "Curley's wife is wearing red ostrich feathers. Ostriches are flightless birds, so this is symbolic of Curley's wife's lack of freedom to escape the farm and her life of disappointment. They are red because this colour has sexual connotations, and it is part of her desperate attempt to get attention from the ranch workers."

Me: "or maybe she just likes red ostrich feathers" -_-

You know what book I hate? 'Heroes'. I think it's terrible. Even my teacher is ashamed to teach it.

Also, something that's bothering me is how my school's new head teacher is changing everything without regard to how the students feel about it. Even the other teachers aren't happy with what he's doing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF3tOpYucyk

this is jsut ****ing creep


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

i got the chicken alfredo instead of the burger + tater tots at lunch just now
cries
the burgers are made of actual beef
thats what the lunch ladies told everyone the first day these new ones were introduced


----------



## tobi! (Jan 22, 2015)

Leela said:


> My teacher: "Curley's wife is wearing red ostrich feathers. Ostriches are flightless birds, so this is symbolic of Curley's wife's lack of freedom to escape the farm and her life of disappointment. They are red because this colour has sexual connotations, and it is part of her desperate attempt to get attention from the ranch workers."
> 
> Me: "or maybe she just likes red ostrich feathers" -_-
> 
> ...



Heroes? Never heard of it actually. What is it about?

My school and many other schools are being forced to follow Common Core things. We took a test:

"What is a purpose?"
one of the answers: "A mammal that lives underwater." complete agony being treated like idiots.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> 135 question mid term. This isn't even the final wtf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Uh, we kinda did. Well...I sparknoted everything...lol. In class, we had a discussion and it was my turn to speak and I just blurted out something I remembered in sparknotes and my teacher just lit up and went "YEAH, I AGREE! VERY GOOD!" and I didn't have the heart to tell her that I only read two chapters.


----------



## Leela (Jan 22, 2015)

Norski said:


> Heroes? Never heard of it actually. What is it about?
> 
> My school and many other schools are being forced to follow Common Core things. We took a test:
> 
> ...



It's about this guy who was in the Second World War (I think) and some of his face was blown off by a grenade. It's more than just that, but it doesn't deserve to be written about in detail lol. All I remember really is that I had a terrible teacher who couldn't teach us anything, and five people literally fell asleep reading in one lesson.

Also, we have similar pathetic tests. This is very annoying considering I've never answered a question wrong, along with many others, yet we still have to take these tests. One of our questions was:

Which of the following is the biggest?

a) a sofa     
b) a cow
c) The Moon
d) a house

-_-


----------



## Radda (Jan 22, 2015)

I need to memorize ''The Journey" by Mary Oliver by tomorrow,and recite it perfectly for that score qqqq.I also need to include hand gestures ,`m`.
Or pretty much all of this:

One day you finally knew
what you had to do, and began,
though the voices around you
kept shouting
their bad advice--
though the whole house
began to tremble
and you felt the old tug
at your ankles.
"Mend my life!"
each voice cried.
But you didn't stop.
You knew what you had to do,
though the wind pried
with its stiff fingers
at the very foundations,
though their melancholy
was terrible.
It was already late
enough, and a wild night,
and the road full of fallen
branches and stones.
But little by little,
as you left their voices behind,
the stars began to burn
through the sheets of clouds,
and there was a new voice
which you slowly
recognized as your own,
that kept you company
as you strode deeper and deeper
into the world,
determined to do
the only thing you could do--
determined to save
the only life you could save.

It is a really nice poem imo but...I only memorized a part of it.UGHHAAAH.Oh well,I inflicted this pain upon myself x)



Spoiler: for funsies


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2015)

Someone bought the thing I wanted on Ebay before I could.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Someone bought the thing I wanted on Ebay before I could.



I hate that and when I want to bid but I didn't bid high enough because someone beat me at the last second...


----------



## tobi! (Jan 22, 2015)

My mom thinks I want to live on Hawaii with a ton of money and be a famous veternarian or scientist.

I want to live in Norway in a small cabin and be left alone.

She hears me but she doesn't listen.


----------



## nammie (Jan 22, 2015)

been sick the last 3 weeks and coughed so much my ribs hurt now... went to the doctor and she said she cant do anything bc its prob a viral chest infection so antibiotics wont help fml


----------



## Prabha (Jan 22, 2015)

It's hard to have a parent with a mental disability.. Just don't know what to do sometimes. :/


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 22, 2015)

Siblings. -_-

Ya know I see so many people saying that people are bothering them and I feel both sad and confused. For one, what has caused people to become so hateful towards each other? =< Stupid question obviously, it's because people are idiots and we all have too big of opinions (me too, I hate myself just as much as people hate me, no worries). 
But then I feel confused because we hate people... but we still seek out company. That's what is happening right here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> My mom thinks I want to live on Hawaii with a ton of money and be a famous veternarian or scientist.
> 
> I want to live in Norway in a small cabin and be left alone.
> 
> She hears me but she doesn't listen.



Don't cha just hate it when others think they know you better than you know yourself? v.v

- - - Post Merge - - -



nammie said:


> been sick the last 3 weeks and coughed so much my ribs hurt now... went to the doctor and she said she cant do anything bc its prob a viral chest infection so antibiotics wont help fml



Feel better soon poor dear! T.T That is just awful. This is another thing that bothers a lot; doctors. They're such idiots.
Is there maybe any kind of medicine you can rub on your chest to relax it? .n. Tis just so sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> It's hard to have a parent with a mental disability.. Just don't know what to do sometimes. :/



What is it? If you don't mind my asking. .n.
Sometimes it just helps to breathe. I remember one time when I was really really sick, had a terrible fever and such, I kept feeling like I was losing my mind. I could not stop thinking about something, that something had to be done, but I had no idea what it was. It was the only thing able to go through my head over and over. It turned out to only be little things. Turning down the volume on the tv. Letting the dog out. Making tea. Brushing my teeth. But I felt they were driving me mad. But even now days when I am better but upset about something, I need to remember just to breathe. Think about who I want to be. And just be that.


----------



## Radda (Jan 22, 2015)

There's cats yowling outside and it's really bothering me.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 22, 2015)

Radda said:


> There's cats yowling outside and it's really bothering me.



Probably in heat or they're having kitty sex. The male cat's ‘penis' is covered in hook-like barbs, and as he withdraws these barbs abrade the females cat's ‘vulva'. She will scream and turn to bite him.


----------



## Radda (Jan 22, 2015)

Norski said:


> Probably in heat or they're having kitty sex. The male cat's ‘penis' is covered in hook-like barbs, and as he withdraws these barbs abrade the females cat's ‘vulva'. She will scream and turn to bite him. An experienced male cat will maintain control of her until he fees it is safe to release her and move away.



Ummm thank you,I didn't know that. 8)


----------



## tobi! (Jan 22, 2015)

Radda said:


> Ummm thank you,I didn't know that. 8)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 22, 2015)

I skipped school today and I'm bummed to go back to school tomorrow since I keep thinking it's Friday today.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 23, 2015)

My dad said this to me about a minute ago "**** you" so that was lovely...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

My body hurts for no freaking reason at all.. Um dude.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 23, 2015)

i have to finish chemistry and english homework but i want to watch steven universe UGH


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 23, 2015)

Shirt is really uncomfortable and it's only second period. Wish I changed it this morning but it didn't start until I got in school


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

So cold outside ugh not going out more today


----------



## asuka (Jan 23, 2015)

my boyfriend has to stop spending so much time with me to focus on college and i feel like such a selfish idiot for being upset about it
clinginess intensifies


----------



## Cudon (Jan 23, 2015)

Runescape even with all the microtransactions they've got going on had to bump up the membership prices, geez thanks for making it cost 1/3 more for me than it was earlier! 

Well you keep the old price aslong as you renew your memb within 2 weeks but as a player who plays on and off and takes alot of breaks.. **** you ! 

Well atleast I bought the 1 year premium xl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

RS has been ****ed up since they changed it like way back.

I want that Samurai Warriors 4 but apparently you can't it physical anywhere here for Vita el ****


----------



## azukitan (Jan 23, 2015)

Think I got scammed on dA :/ I'm going to start expecting payment before I start on artwork from now on (friends are an exception, of course).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

I need a white feather this is not good xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

was playing the computer when it started getting laggy. i thought "eh, no biggie" but then it just shut itself off. the computer, the monitor, the master plug thingy... all off. :U

gotta browse tbt on my 3ds. such a pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

was playing the computer when it started getting laggy. i thought "eh, no biggie" but then it just shut itself off. the computer, the monitor, the master plug thingy... all off. :U

gotta browse tbt on my 3ds. such a pain.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 23, 2015)

need more tbt...


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 23, 2015)

I broke my bag and a crutch so now I'm hobbling around on one crutch with an open back in my other hand ((


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

welp, i was getting out of the shower and went to get my glasses and one of the parts that go on your ears fall off... fml...


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2015)

Ahri said:


> need more tbt...



i feel u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Ahri said:


> need more tbt...



No you don't lol. You're probably gonna win over me anyways


----------



## tobi! (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got my license and I'd never driven w/o anyone before. So, I decided I'd want to go to McDonalds. McDonalds is five minutes away. As song as I got in the car, I started shaking. The entire time I shook. Then, I got to McDonalds, got scared because a ton of people were there, tried to go home...couldn't find where I was. I probably pissed off so many people...

So, great. Now I have a fear of driving.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Norski said:


> I just got my license and I'd never driven w/o anyone before. So, I decided I'd want to go to McDonalds. McDonalds is five minutes away. As song as I got in the car, I started shaking. The entire time I shook. Then, I got to McDonalds, got scared because a ton of people were there, tried to go home...couldn't find where I was. I probably pissed off so many people...
> 
> So, great. Now I have a fear of driving.



I feel you. I took driving classes like.. 4 ? years ago and I was too mentally flipped to finish it all.. I mean too many things at a time for me to remember ugh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

Norski said:


> I just got my license and I'd never driven w/o anyone before. So, I decided I'd want to go to McDonalds. McDonalds is five minutes away. As song as I got in the car, I started shaking. The entire time I shook. Then, I got to McDonalds, got scared because a ton of people were there, tried to go home...couldn't find where I was. I probably pissed off so many people...
> 
> So, great. Now I have a fear of driving.



how could ypu have possibly pissed anyone off?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> how could ypu have possibly pissed anyone off?



People tend to have a bad temper while driving cars?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 23, 2015)

I am bothered by people at school... isn't everyone? Atleast I cannot drive for like 4-5 years with it being legal


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Nah, the peeps in my class are pretty nice.. but idk it's uni people are expected to like sit down and take notes and make an occasional comment about what the teacher is going on about


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 23, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> My dad said this to me about a minute ago "**** you" so that was lovely...



My mum calls me a ***** all the time, so right there with ya. ^-^


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm so bored :c


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

My curry is cold ;-;


----------



## Radda (Jan 23, 2015)

Some asian dude almost ran me over this morning and he smirked doing so,although somehow I forgot about it 8)

Also its my mum's B'day tomorrow and I don't know what to get her.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2015)

ive been thinking about how i get jealous really easily lately


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Ughhh I start placement next week and I'm in a tiny hospital far away from uni... almost everyone else on my rotation got placed at the big hospital in the city. Well I'll have to make the best of it i suppose


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Sell me a white feather...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler



When people randomly argue with me over almost anything I'm saying on this site. It really bothers me. What's wrong with my posts?

If I say something you find weird that is ordinary, please do not quote me if you're going to argue.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2015)

I dropped the soap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm because you have unpopular opinions? Stating them is pretty much a given argue start.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Umm because you have unpopular opinions? Stating them is pretty much a given argue start.



And why do people tend to pick fights or start an argument over opinions that aren't popular? I have the right to every opinion I have. This is an Animal Crossing forum, which is why I hate it that people pick on me for having unpopular opinions irrelevant to AC on this site.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> And why do people tend to pick fights or start an argument over opinions that aren't popular? I have the right to every opinion I have. This is an Animal Crossing forum, which is why I hate it that people pick on me for having unpopular opinions irrelevant to AC on this site.



some people like to share their differing opinions and have a debate. It would be boring if no one ever responded to peoples opinions - plus it's good to be able to stand up for your views. but if you don't like it, just don't reply (and don't post controversial views)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> And why do people tend to pick fights or start an argument over opinions that aren't popular? I have the right to every opinion I have. This is an Animal Crossing forum, which is why I hate it that people pick on me for having unpopular opinions irrelevant to AC on this site.



Because 99% of this site does not like republican views I guess. I don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Annachie said:


> some people like to share their differing opinions and have a debate. It would be boring if no one ever responded to peoples opinions - plus it's good to be able to stand up for your views. but if you don't like it, just don't reply (and don't post controversial views)



It's one thing if it's a debate thread, but I posted this spoiler in response to Crys's post saying that it's okay to be arrogant. Pulling out arguments like that is not what I like.

Whatever you're trying to say is acceptable is like this:



Spoiler: Example of good argument:



Person 1 - I do not like that one guy. He is so rude.
Person 2 - Why don't you like him? Be has good art.



And here is what I am talking about when I don't like arguing.



Spoiler: Example of one type of bad argument:



Person 1 - I do not like this one guy. He is so rude.
Person 2 - Being rude is very moral. Stay away from me if you see what's wrong with being rude.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler: huge vent



i hope you guys don't mind me writing here but i'm so sick of it all. And thank you in advance to anyone who took the time out of their day to read this.
where to start...
I'm currently away from easy access to social media so i can't really vent to my good friend, but a lot of these have happened these holidays. The trip overseas was suppose to relax me before my exams for uni but i feel like i'm either over thinking or i'm noticing things extremely late.
First of all, whilst over seas there's been several incidents where i've seen people with similar skin conditions to mine.
i have lived my past. I have seen my future. Every path leads only to destructions, as i walk, i tread on shards of broken hopes and dreams. I ask myself what's the point? I was born with eczema, although it wasn't severe at all, only on the joints of my limbs and my neck. however it's gotten a LOT worse over the seventeen years of my life it's all over my body now and my skin feels like sandpaper and looks like a scaly grandmother. I get teased for it all the time, snowflakes, itchy and scratchy etc etc. As i grew up my parents constantly sent me to doctors and specialists and the like, all promising for my skin to get better, however all that happened was that it got worse. I want to be a normal teenager, wearing short skirts, sleeveless dresses, open shoes but i can't because everyone just stares. I want to go run around and roll in the grass, but i couldn't no even as a child. i also worry for the future, now that my eczema is extremely severe, how would want to date me let alone marry me :/ i know these worries seem pathetic but still i can't help but hate my skin and i just want to rip it off....
What's more is that i also have allergies. I'm anaphylaxis to peanuts and i (at least in my opinion) feel that it's normal to try and stay away from it. However it's pretty hard when your mother eats peanut butter for breakfast everyday and you brother eats any peanut product to spite you. It gets really annoying because recently we were at the airport and my brother went to go pick a place to eat whilst i waited with my mother for our relatives to finish shopping. Guess where he picked....a place basically filled with peanuts, the soup bases all have peanuts and they also used it to garnish the dishes so i, being me, asked mum if we could go eat elsewhere. She and my brother just blew up at me and said that i was over reacting. I couldn't do much as my relatives where nearby and it's quite embarrassing to make a scene in public so i just left and ate elsewhere. Afterwards my brother kept poking my arm, resulting in a rash over my arm for the plane ride. great.
I feel like my mother favours my brother a lot. Whilst on holiday she kept on boasting about my bro to everyone whilst i only got 3 compliments and even then she was all like happy and bouncy when she said it, it was in a dismissive way. She says she doesn't favour between children but i really feel that she does. We were suppose to go out one day to eat with some close friends of ours however i slept in cuz i had a rough night (with my eczema and all). So i asked her how i would get to the restaurant, as i'm not familiar with the country and i can only speak limited chinese. but she just replied that she couldn't be bothered to come pick me up so i could just stay home...and guess who went...yup my brother.  
but we're family no? 
another thing that has been bugging me is that my brother has picked up smoking, he just reached 19 last year and idk when it started happening but it did. I'm not saying like OMG ALL SMOKERS ARE GOING TO DIE but it would be better for his health not to. but when i bring it up he just starts bombarding me on how gross my skin is etc etc.
idk what to do, sometimes i want to runaway and rent an apartment or something. Other times maybe just runaway forever, eternal sleep doesn't sound that bad hahaha. i thought about it a few times in year 8 but then i was too scared to actually do it (cowardly i know.) but then i've been thinking about it again. and i know it's not good but sometimes is feel it's just too much for me... i'm only 17 and i don't see a better future coming along. i mean i'm privileged, i have a computer, i have clothes food and shelter and i'm extremely grateful but.... :S i just don't know how to deal with these things...
I'm sorry if i just seem like a spoilt child to you. I know i haven't even had a taste of the bitter world of life, but things come with time and soon enough...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Because 99% of this site does not like republican views I guess. I don't.



But aren't most of the liberal views allowing people to get away with having morals? I'm more for freedom and for morals, which is strongly conservative views. However, liberals also like solar and wind energy and want to ban smoking in public, both of which I agree on.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2015)

I think I may have crossed my alcohol tolerance threshold! :x


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But aren't most of the liberal views *allowing people to get away with having morals? *I'm more for freedom and for morals, which is strongly conservative views. However, liberals also like solar and wind energy and want to ban smoking in public, both of which I agree on.



You've said this phrase quite a few times on this forum and have still not explained what it means.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Annachie said:


> You've said this phrase quite a few times on this forum and have still not explained what it means.



This, also. Posting random views without explaining and especially of they are conservative is pretty much a guarantee to flame wars.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Seriously, why is it a big deal to be conservative? What's wrong with having right-wing views? It's okay for you to be left wing, but if you're going to hate the right wing for not agreeing with you, then I'll add you to my ignore list. I already added someone to my ignore list because she will hate anyone who disagrees with her on anything, and she's still there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, argument is over. Let's get back to discussing frustrations in general.


----------



## uriri (Jan 24, 2015)

I forgot the login credentials to my google account >.>


----------



## Assassinated (Jan 24, 2015)

R-cookie


----------



## f11 (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's one thing if it's a debate thread, but I posted this spoiler in response to Crys's post saying that it's okay to be arrogant. Pulling out arguments like that is not what I like.
> 
> Whatever you're trying to say is acceptable is like this:
> 
> ...


I said it good to love yourself. I didn't say any of that so stop overreacting

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, why is it a big deal to be conservative? What's wrong with having right-wing views? It's okay for you to be left wing, but if you're going to hate the right wing for not agreeing with you, then I'll add you to my ignore list. I already added someone to my ignore list because she will hate anyone who disagrees with her on anything, and she's still there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway, argument is over. Let's get back to discussing frustrations in general.


yes please add me to your ignore list.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Crys said:


> yes please add me to your ignore list.



You asked for it, so you'll get it. Thank you.

What else bothers me? I didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2015)

Maybe I should drop the soap more often so I can post in the Bothering thread and see the juicy stuff.

Even though this is pretty tame.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, why is it a big deal to be conservative? What's wrong with having right-wing views? It's okay for you to be left wing, but if you're going to hate the right wing for not agreeing with you, then I'll add you to my ignore list. I already added someone to my ignore list because she will hate anyone who disagrees with her on anything, and she's still there.


but people aren't even usually saying they hate right wing views, they're just asking what you mean or something.
Like, I'm still waiting to find out what 'getting away with morals' means.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

I hate cold pizza


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Annachie said:


> but people aren't even usually saying they hate right wing views, they're just asking what you mean or something.
> Like, I'm still waiting to find out what 'getting away with morals' means.



Okay, here's the definition.

"Getting away with morals" means they're allowing you to act inappropriately or do other things that's bad, like laziness, drug abuse, and being spoiled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> I hate cold pizza



I'm somehow the opposite of you in that category. But the only fast foods I like refrigerated as much as fresh are pizza and fried chicken.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Spoiler: huge vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm sorry you're having a rough time right now!  I can't say I know where you're coming from with your having eczema and your allergy, but I know what you mean about  not seeing a better future come along, and I'm around your age, too. It sounds like you're going through a lot right now and I don't think you sound spoiled at all for feeling like how you do. I wish I could say something that's actually helpful, and I'm sorry that I can't, but I just really hope you feel better soon and that things will look up for you in the future (I'm sure they will).


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, here's the definition.
> 
> "Getting away with morals" means they're allowing you to act inappropriately or do other things that's bad, like laziness, drug abuse, and being spoiled.



so surely if anything, that should be 'getting away without having morals'? and I really don't see how liberals 'allow' people to do that, but I digress..

What's bothering me is my ex was pestering me for sex again last night. Think I'm just gonna block him now, which is a shame, because I liked him before he got all annoying.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, here's the definition.
> 
> "Getting away with morals" means they're allowing you to act inappropriately or do other things that's bad, like laziness, drug abuse, and being spoiled.



Seriously, did you make that up? Every time you post that it looks like a typo.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm kind of feeling that suicidal way again, but I know to keep it to myself after the last time.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm kind of feeling that suicidal way again, but I know to keep it to myself after the last time.


I don't know what happened last time but you shouldn't ever have to keep something like that to yourself. I'm always here if you need someone to talk to. I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Annachie said:


> so surely if anything, that should be 'getting away without having morals'? and I really don't see how liberals 'allow' people to do that, but I digress..
> 
> What's bothering me is my ex was pestering me for sex again last night. Think I'm just gonna block him now, which is a shame, because I liked him before he got all annoying.



If you have no interest in him, he needs to leave you alone. I hope he doesn't get around your block.


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)

im on the edge because i offered kid cat to someone and hes ready to leave but they havent answered yet @_@a i should get him out as soon as possible


----------



## Brackets (Jan 24, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm kind of feeling that suicidal way again, but I know to keep it to myself after the last time.



Make sure you talk to someone. i'm all ears if you want - my ex was extremely depressed and suicidal so i'm used to talking about it


----------



## Emzy (Jan 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're having a rough time right now!  I can't say I know where you're coming from with your having eczema and your allergy, but I know what you mean about  not seeing a better future come along, and I'm around your age, too. It sounds like you're going through a lot right now and I don't think you sound spoiled at all for feeling like how you do. I wish I could say something that's actually helpful, and I'm sorry that I can't, but I just really hope you feel better soon and that things will look up for you in the future (I'm sure they will).


;v; thank you the thought that you took the time out of your day to write a reply warms my heart c:


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 25, 2015)

the fact that im always jealous of something/someone gets in the way of me being in a good mood bothers me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2015)

What bothers me? Brewster's Caf? is getting spammy again. Just because it's the off-topic forum doesn't mean you can spam or make topic-less threads.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What bothers me? Brewster's Caf? is getting spammy again. Just because it's the off-topic forum doesn't mean you can spam or make topic-less threads.



They're just trolling; the mods will deal with them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> They're just trolling; the mods will deal with them.



And they already have. These threads got locked. Seeing a whole bunch of locked threads doesn't make me think that the mods are strict. Seeing a whole bunch of locked threads makes me think that something isn't going right with the regular users.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 25, 2015)

i need to do a massive poo but people are in the bathrooms


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

My dad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Censorship. Really necessary to censor a minimal cleavage the cover looks stupid now.


----------



## doveling (Jan 25, 2015)

i got a sunburn


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

poppet said:


> i got a sunburn



*hands aloe vera gel over* works like a charm bby


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 25, 2015)

2 feet of snow tuesday, no school but that also means no power ._.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 25, 2015)

that i'm partnered with a girl i hate for 4 weeks of clinical placement


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

My dad just screamed at me and my brother because my brother payed him 20 dollars for an ink cartridge and he's pretending to be a saint like "oh no its your money" and being condescending to us and its just STOP


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

just found out someone got unbanned when they should have stayed banned like bro


----------



## Joy (Jan 25, 2015)

Ugh my laziness and feels


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Joy said:


> Ugh my laziness and feels



my life. ty. 



What's bothering me? I hate that I lie to people.. even those close to me and I don't feel guilt.
It causes me so much trouble.. I really need to start feeling a little bad about my actions.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

I am so tired and sick of trying to sign up for these classes...the site is being so picky and such a ***** -_-


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 26, 2015)

whatever.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I am so tired and sick of trying to sign up for these classes...the site is being so picky and such a ***** -_-



Too much Chinese classes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

School tomorrow I don't wanna read those texts screw it


----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)

i don't want to go to school tomorrow. i hope we have a snow day.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

I feel like I'm never getting a white feather lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I feel like I'm never getting a white feather lol



Wow, with all these bells.. I feel you, though. It's not that people wanna sell them.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wow, with all these bells.. I feel you, though. It's not that people wanna sell them.




or people holding 10 of them at once


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> or people holding 10 of them at once



Yeah, they should have been limited imo. Of course people hoard like 10 if they won the fair stuff ._.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

meh its always gonna be first come first serve or if you earned it you get it, no limits lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> meh its always gonna be first come first serve or if you earned it you get it, no limits lol


Still stupid...


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

and theres just about as many pink/purple and people still prob want around 30k for it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Hah, really well people bought less of them I guess.

Also if you are referring to the guide.. then it's way out of control. If they seriously want that, still dumb af


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, they should have been limited imo. Of course people hoard like 10 if they won the fair stuff ._.



I really think there should be a limit on how many rare collectibles of the same kind you can own. You can have 10 yellow feathers, but not 10 white feathers. And some people aren't willingly to share. This is how big of a deal collectibles has been taken on this site.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I don't know what happened last time but you shouldn't ever have to keep something like that to yourself. I'm always here if you need someone to talk to. I really hope you feel better soon.



Thank you.  I appreciate this so much. You definitely made my day a lot brighter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> Make sure you talk to someone. i'm all ears if you want - my ex was extremely depressed and suicidal so i'm used to talking about it



Is it hard to be in a relationship with someone like that? I always worry that my boyfriend will start to resent me or something. He's been with me for the highs and lows, but my depression has caused some issues before and my suicidal feelings make him upset and soemtimes he says the wrong things.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 26, 2015)

13 year olds trying to be tough by dissing me from the other side of the road so I act like the big man and tell em to get here.

They're coming yeah so I pull my keys out and do this.





They ran away, Threats can do alot of things when it comes to kids trying to be "funny"


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder what my life would be like if I did graduate early like my counselor said I could. I quite possibly could have avoided my 3 month period of depression. I could have gotten into college a lot earlier and would have a jump start on life, could have had a lot more time to have a job so I could make my own money. Just a lot of things that I could have done, had I graduated earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I really think there should be a limit on how many rare collectibles of the same kind you can own. You can have 10 yellow feathers, but not 10 white feathers. And some people aren't willingly to share. This is how big of a deal collectibles has been taken on this site.



We know it's a big deal, for my sake I only need one feather...


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2015)

Gonna wait until the pain becomes unbearable before I deal with the problem as usual


----------



## Brackets (Jan 26, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Is it hard to be in a relationship with someone like that? I always worry that my boyfriend will start to resent me or something. He's been with me for the highs and lows, but my depression has caused some issues before and my suicidal feelings make him upset and soemtimes he says the wrong things.



It does obviously make it harder, but I never resented him for it and always stuck by him - I think if you love them you can't do anything different. (The reason our relationship fell apart was because he started lashing out and being a complete arsehole to me.)   Just make sure you don't put ALL your worries and troubles with him; obviously he should be there for you but talk to other people as well because otherwise it might be too much pressure on him. I was under a lot of pressure until I convinced my ex to get help.

Also, make sure he knows he's nothing to do with the reason you have suicidal feelings - because I know it's easy for the partner to feel guilty about it. (e.g thinking they're not good enough or not helping you enough)


----------



## Improv (Jan 26, 2015)

have a wee bit of surgery coming up


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

if you call now im gonna slap your face i swear


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 26, 2015)

Annachie said:


> It does obviously make it harder, but I never resented him for it and always stuck by him - I think if you love them you can't do anything different. (The reason our relationship fell apart was because he started lashing out and being a complete arsehole to me.)   Just make sure you don't put ALL your worries and troubles with him; obviously he should be there for you but talk to other people as well because otherwise it might be too much pressure on him. I was under a lot of pressure until I convinced my ex to get help.
> 
> Also, make sure he knows he's nothing to do with the reason you have suicidal feelings - because I know it's easy for the partner to feel guilty about it. (e.g thinking they're not good enough or not helping you enough)



Thank you for this. I really appreciate it. I've been feeling so bad because we've almost broken up a few times because my depression got so out of control. But I've been getting some form of help and things are as good as they've been in a while. He knows none of the stuff is because of him. I usually try to be open about it, but I still get a bit anxious because the whole stigma attached to it.


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 26, 2015)

i'm currently procrastinating... sigh


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 26, 2015)

I want it to be summer already. :/
Ready to go back to the amusement parks.

e: Found out that I have horrible grades. I have a low F in Math because of this stupid graphing **** we're doing. He's a horrible teacher, he doesn't even explain how to do anything. I ask for help, all he does is show me a ****ing line on a graph without explaining. We're not doing anything else that isn't graphs all year. I ****ing hate Algebra and whatever the **** this subject in it is.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Kind of want to do something productive but I don't have the energy.
Gosh what am I doing w/ my life..


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

I found out why I couldn't register earlier...sigh. I don't know what I can do about it now, it seems impossible now T-T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler



These mods just reset our counter! We were at 715, now we're at 0. Way to go mods! But at least we went further than ever before.



Spoiler



This is only a joke rant. I'm not really ranting, but I am joking about ranting. Still, the story is true.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

Had me one helluva day today. I got a flat tire and ended up hassling a lot of people :'<


----------



## tobi! (Jan 26, 2015)

My mom kept trying to get my attention by calling my name. She then shouted at me for not responding to her. 

She kept screaming "TURKEY! TURKEY! TURKEY! ANSWER ME!"

My name is not turkey.


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't sleep and have to write a huge timed essay tomorrow in a format i'm horrible with... 



Spoiler



also my depression has been acting up lately and i just feel like i'm in a constant cycle between school and being bored at home and i dont know what to do


----------



## Mango (Jan 27, 2015)

i have a toe wart


----------



## asuka (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler



school is stressful even when it's online school because i constantly fear being a failure but no matter how hard i try it is literally never good enough!!! 
and the long distance relationship is so painful because i just crave the presence and touch of the person i love so badly and sigh
sadboys2015


----------



## unravel (Jan 27, 2015)

Distribution of report cards


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 27, 2015)

I just found out my friend tried to commit suicide...she's still alive though, thank goodness. I mean, I knew something was wrong; that week she was really depressed and crying a lot, but she had to miss both days of finals, too. I tried texting her and sending her a message on Instagram about how she was doing but she never replied to any of them...now I know what happened. This really came as a shock to me actually...I just don't know how to comfort her at school tomorrow...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel hated on so many art sites, I am not the best but does one Good Job hurt.. just more annoying every day


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

My lips are drying up


----------



## Saylor (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler: this made no sense



One of my classmates that I knew took his own life a couple of nights ago and ever since I found out about it I've felt really off. I've been having a hard time this last week but this has made me forget about everything completely and now I just feel so bad, way worse than I did before. I can't stop thinking that this didn't have to happen and maybe even though we weren't super close I could've possibly done something. One of my teachers told me that she really wants me to talk about things with someone and I want to but I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Kaneki-kun- ;w; I WANT HIM TO HAVE A PEACEFUL LIFE FULL OF BUNNIES AND HAPPINESS AND I AM CRYING OVER A FICTIONAL CHARACTER DON'T JUDGE ME OMG-

Please just be happy Kaneki bby.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 28, 2015)

I want it to be March again so It'll be warm. I want it to be April again so I can go back to Kings Island everyday. I want it to be May so school will be out.

Too much to look forward to.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: this made no sense
> 
> 
> 
> One of my classmates that I knew took his own life a couple of nights ago and ever since I found out about it I've felt really off. I've been having a hard time this last week but this has made me forget about everything completely and now I just feel so bad, way worse than I did before. I can't stop thinking that this didn't have to happen and maybe even though we weren't super close I could've possibly done something. One of my teachers told me that she really wants me to talk about things with someone and I want to but I don't even know what to say.



you can always talk to me.


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

They're almost gone but the dried pimple purple mark thing is going on my forehead


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

The flu and my busy mind


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

i haven't been able to sleep at all and i'm hungry~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i haven't been able to sleep at all and i'm hungry~



yeah i think i got a few hours sleep at most and i could use some whisky again lol

also i kinda wanted to go to the cinema tonight but not feeling well


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: this made no sense
> 
> 
> 
> One of my classmates that I knew took his own life a couple of nights ago and ever since I found out about it I've felt really off. I've been having a hard time this last week but this has made me forget about everything completely and now I just feel so bad, way worse than I did before. I can't stop thinking that this didn't have to happen and maybe even though we weren't super close I could've possibly done something. One of my teachers told me that she really wants me to talk about things with someone and I want to but I don't even know what to say.



I'm so sorry about your loss.  I hope you find someone you can comfortably talk to about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

My stomach stop hurting freaking ass


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2015)

I was trying to sell some ACNL items at the TBT Marketplace, but nobody wants to buy it there. I don't care if they don't want it at a specific price, but not buying it at all is a problem. Does nobody want to buy AC items for TBT bells anymore, or is it that the item I'm trying to sell is in season?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm bogged down with a bunch of commissions for my aunt's game-themed craft fair and I'm really worried no one is going to buy the prints I'm making for her. :/ She wanted Day of the Day Nintendo characters and I've been slaving away over a few watercolors; she likes them a lot, but what if no one else feels the same? 

That and I'm anxious/paranoid about a bunch of intrusive obsessive thoughts that have been bothering me lately, but that's just the norm for me now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Spoiler: this made no sense
> 
> 
> 
> One of my classmates that I knew took his own life a couple of nights ago and ever since I found out about it I've felt really off. I've been having a hard time this last week but this has made me forget about everything completely and now I just feel so bad, way worse than I did before. I can't stop thinking that this didn't have to happen and maybe even though we weren't super close I could've possibly done something. One of my teachers told me that she really wants me to talk about things with someone and I want to but I don't even know what to say.



You are always more than welcome to talk to me. 
I know where you're coming from.
Sending much good thoughts to you. <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2015)

People who scribble something asking for so much for it and it gets sold in 2 minutes while things I spend days on are ignored

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Spoiler: this made no sense
> 
> 
> 
> One of my classmates that I knew took his own life a couple of nights ago and ever since I found out about it I've felt really off. I've been having a hard time this last week but this has made me forget about everything completely and now I just feel so bad, way worse than I did before. I can't stop thinking that this didn't have to happen and maybe even though we weren't super close I could've possibly done something. One of my teachers told me that she really wants me to talk about things with someone and I want to but I don't even know what to say.



Awww honey <3 I am sorry for your loss, please feel free to contact me. I do know that talking about it feels better when you loose someone you know.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 28, 2015)

Ughh having to get up at 6:15am every morning is a shock
having to walk to campus when it's still dark is just wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

I want this LE but like 50+ ? and like 12 ? shippinh fuuu


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Having a really complex dream that you cant get rid off and hurts your brain


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

*shipping

derp im turning into a melancholic ass now lol


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 28, 2015)

I have to wait until 5 pm rolls by ughhh


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

i have to interact with a bunch of screaming 5 year old girls tomorrow -.-


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

Rover, I am so sick of you right now, give me the map I want already...


----------



## tobi! (Jan 28, 2015)

argghhh

when i move out, i seriously think i'll cut off all contact with my parents


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

blocked a few ****ty users on here
_wipes sweat_


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> blocked a few ****ty users on here
> _wipes sweat_



i wonder if i'm one of them...


----------



## doveling (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i wonder if i'm one of them...



no no not you : D


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2015)

I gotta ink and color but I'm afraid of messing the picture up.



poppet said:


> no no not you : D



well, cool then.


----------



## Radda (Jan 29, 2015)

Been mad tired.Conflicts.


----------



## Leela (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm ill on a snow day :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it's the first snow day my school has had since I started going -_-


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 29, 2015)

I want to do homework and finish it yet here I am at 2:21am and I haven't started on my honors hw


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I want to do homework and finish it yet here I am at 2:21am and I haven't started on my honors hw



i should read but considering we haven't gotten half of the text nor can I find them nope


----------



## Brackets (Jan 29, 2015)

saw a man in the final stages of lung cancer today and his young daughter was with him and it just made me feel so sad  don't know how i'd cope if anything happened to my dad


----------



## tobi! (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2931532/Heartbreaking-moment-Brutus-Rottweiler-grieves-lifeless-body-dead-brother-Hank.html


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm gonna be in class when they release the HD Noire game LE... FUUUUUU


----------



## Isabella (Jan 29, 2015)

pretty terrible week, having to go to a funeral and also being completely ditched and betrayed by someone who "loved me"
just wish it was all a bad dream.


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm agender and I told my mum and she didn't care much. I told my "bff" and she said "no, you're a girl". Gee, thanks for the support.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 29, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> I'm agender and I told my mum and she didn't care much. I told my "bff" and she said "no, you're a girl". Gee, thanks for the support.



ouch, I hope you find people who support you for who you are soon.

i bombed a test and I don't wanna show it to my parents whyyyyyyyy


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 29, 2015)

Isabella said:


> pretty terrible week, having to go to a funeral and also being completely ditched and betrayed by someone who "loved me"
> just wish it was all a bad dream.



That's terrible. I hope you can work things out!


----------



## Prabha (Jan 29, 2015)

i have to wait till next thursday to see the next episode of tokyo ghoul, and it left off right when we got to see Kaneki's new powers..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2015)

i keep trying to get into this rp but nobody seems interested and i'm just this close to saying "eff this" and calling it quits because i can't even bring myself to post anymore. rping was supposed to be fun but now this just feels like a chore...


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i keep trying to get into this rp but nobody seems interested and i'm just this close to saying "eff this" and calling it quits because i can't even bring myself to post anymore. rping was supposed to be fun but now this just feels like a chore...



I feel you, RPing was my addiction back in the day. I could sit for hours roleplaying, and now.. it's not so easy.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 29, 2015)

This girl thinks I hate her because she's bi. In reality, I hate her because she's annoying and wouldn't stop taking pictures of me.
Now a ton of SJW from tumblr are after me.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> This girl thinks I hate her because she's bi. In reality, I hate her because she's annoying and wouldn't stop taking pictures of me.
> Now a ton of SJW from tumblr are after me.



if they're just trolling you, you can ignore them.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 30, 2015)

It's report cards day....


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Stupid biology teacher still has to fix my grade -_-


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 30, 2015)

God D*** B****es Who Think That I Won't Notice that you only gave me 5 emeralds for my stack of diamonds when you promised a stack of diamonds. She admits in a Msg that she scammed me and when I call her out she calls me out when I just lost my product. I am starting to hate playing on multiservers


----------



## Prabha (Jan 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Stupid biology teacher still has to fix my grade -_-



I _know_ the feeling.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 30, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I _know_ the feeling.



As do I


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 30, 2015)

I want to draw but I don't know what to draw. Hm...


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

this fcking pimple on my left cheek is really untimely and i want to fight it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Spoiler



My pet apples bother me. What did I do wrong that lead these apples to bite me?

Yes, they are imaginary pets (but actual physical objects, but only plastic), but they still like to annoy me and my friends. I remembered when I played Trouble with some of my friends. Every board game I played with them and the apples, the apples win. My pet apples are so annoying.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I'm getting sick again...
My pelvic pains are back and I'm starting to panic.
What if the doctor just gave me a temporary fix?


----------



## Murray (Jan 30, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think I'm getting sick again...
> My pelvic pains are back and I'm starting to panic.
> What if the doctor just gave me a temporary fix?



ur sig is glorious i hope u feel better


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

My throat afdhfsf.

And I think it was 1 pm now good then I might has chance


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2015)

It's back.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

I sit alone at school lunch and it's just so awkward


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

The vacuum cleaner made fun sounds and creeped me out


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Also hungry and want tera gold welpppp


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

i always bite my tongue in my sleep wtf


----------



## Leela (Jan 30, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I sit alone at school lunch and it's just so awkward



This made me think about the times when in class, the teacher says "now get into pairs to do this work". I have no friends in most of my classes, so I usually work alone. The teachers sometimes make you go with someone, but it's really awkward if you have to work with someone you don't know well and you know they don't want to be there.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Leela said:


> This made me think about the times when in class, the teacher says "now get into pairs to do this work". I have no friends in most of my classes, so I usually work alone. The teachers sometimes make you go with someone, but it's really awkward if you have to work with someone you don't know well and you know they don't want to be there.



yep. i have to work alone in all my classes and what's _really_ fun is when the group next to me comes over and tries to be funny by "talking" to me and snickering at each other while doing so. What is this, middle school?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

tfw one of my favorite youtubers died a few days ago, I am sad for the loss so much.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 30, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Also hungry and want tera gold welpppp


As a person getting into Tera can you get EMP with gold or something, like how does this stuff work?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

Leela said:


> This made me think about the times when in class, the teacher says "now get into pairs to do this work". I have no friends in most of my classes, so I usually work alone. The teachers sometimes make you go with someone, but it's really awkward if you have to work with someone you don't know well and you know they don't want to be there.



This so much and people already knowing each other and having their cliques :/


----------



## Aradai (Jan 30, 2015)

stop lying to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

well mom.. i could tell you why i'm pretty quiet and stuff but you know why and you ain't exactly helping.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 30, 2015)

The blood started again, lol.
It was dumb to think I was seriously better.
I can't win, at all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

I was unimpressed by how my TF2 Pokemon sprites turned out...


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Grumpy people suck.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2015)

the sound in my earbuds is kinda crackly.

sure hope it doesn't mean they're breaking because i literally _just_ took the things out of the box today...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

I hate stys on my eye -.-


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I hate stys on my eye -.-



I know how you feel. Used to have one. Put a lil' warm water on a cloth.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Mom.. just wtf...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> I know how you feel. Used to have one. Put a lil' warm water on a cloth.



I know, I've been doing that but it's just so annoying -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Nobody wants to buy TBT at the rate of 7 million per 100 TBT or lower anymore. I'm trying to by 1,000 TBT, but people keep rejecting me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

damn it damn it now i need to order it on mom's card because address ****


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

my right arm has been oddly throbbing these past few months.....


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

i can't stop eating cheese puffs and i haven't left the house today


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

I am hating Rover right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

my throat getting worse screw it


----------



## Naiad (Jan 31, 2015)

I have no idea how to play Chicken Smoothie


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2015)

the freaking scanner.

first, scanning pictures from my notebook is a pain in the butt. it's too big to scan the whole thing, i can bend it around or whatever because it's the hard cover kind without the thing holding it together and i'm not going to tear out every damn picture in my notebook just to scan it.

and as if that wasn't obnoxious enough, partway through scanning the thing went completely stupid. now when i preview scan it has some weird blue line around it and it won't let me do a normal scan at all.

first the tablet, now this...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

i can stand booze too well..


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jan 31, 2015)

My ex boyfriend keeps coming up to me and my current boyfriend and kissing his girlfriend on purpose. We went to formal last night and he sat right behind us. Talking very very loudly. "You're the best girlfriend ever." "No you're the best boyfriend." It's sad because they're trying so hard to get on my nerves and it's just seriously pathetic. 
We moved to another table and he moved too, right next to us again. Doing the same thing. 
It doesn't get on my nerves like it's used to but I'm getting serious with my new boyfriend and he just needs to try and ruin a special night for me. 
Sorry for vent /:


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 31, 2015)

So much writing and research to do, not enough time x_x


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Hunnybuns said:


> My ex boyfriend keeps coming up to me and my current boyfriend and kissing his girlfriend on purpose. We went to formal last night and he sat right behind us. Talking very very loudly. "You're the best girlfriend ever." "No you're the best boyfriend." It's sad because they're trying so hard to get on my nerves and it's just seriously pathetic.
> We moved to another table and he moved too, right next to us again. Doing the same thing.
> It doesn't get on my nerves like it's used to but I'm getting serious with my new boyfriend and he just needs to try and ruin a special night for me.
> Sorry for vent /:



That's... really creepy. If he continues, you could maybe report him for harassment or possibly stalking (though the latter would be more like if he kept following you around), but I'm not sure if schools or anyone would consider what he's doing right now to be harassment. Sorry he's being such an *******; just comfort yourself with the fact that they're probably so insecure in their relationship/ feelings for each other that they feel the need to do that to you.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jan 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> That's... really creepy. If he continues, you could maybe report him for harassment or possibly stalking (though the latter would be more like if he kept following you around), but I'm not sure if schools or anyone would consider what he's doing right now to be harassment. Sorry he's being such an *******; just comfort yourself with the fact that they're probably so insecure in their relationship/ feelings for each other that they feel the need to do that to you.



He's always a ****, me and my boyfriend laugh at how hard he tries honestly. It just got on my nerves since last night was supposed to be special and he just had to try and ruin it, thank you for the advice though.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 1, 2015)

People who don't know what a "trigger warning" is. 
Or people who coment on something that is VERY CLEARLY a cry for help but just blindly encourage that sort of thinking/behaviour with comments like "*sips coffee* soooo true...."

Oh, internet..... I am so new to you and you every day I learn more about you and gradually I learn more things about you to hate. 

Like YouTube comments. Ugh. YouTube Comments. THOSE bother me.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

I think there is an eyelash in my eye *and it's bothering me.*


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

ughhh watching the final tennis match w/ my mum and she's rooting for the other player
very annoying


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

i failed at cutting my mango so i just peeled off the skin and ate it like that and it went all down my arms


----------



## hanashi (Feb 1, 2015)

i think i have a cold but its not showing itself????? nose please


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

i cant type words properly on the small screen on the 3ds


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

my family as per usual


----------



## Murray (Feb 1, 2015)

I just watched this movie on TV, but I didn't bother to check the program until it actually ended. However, the one thing I knew was that it had J.Lo in it, and I knew the plot, so I thought it wouldn't be too hard. Well long story short IT WAS VERY HARD and as it turns out it wasn't J.Lo at all but rather a different Latino actress woops


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

my tongue hurts cause i bit it god i hate that pain


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> People who don't know what a "trigger warning" is.
> Or people who coment on something that is VERY CLEARLY a cry for help but just blindly encourage that sort of thinking/behaviour with comments like "*sips coffee* soooo true...."
> 
> Oh, internet..... I am so new to you and you every day I learn more about you and gradually I learn more things about you to hate.
> ...



it would suck to have to put trigger warnings on everything we post and beyond.

also, maybe those people were just agreeing, doesn't mean they're encouraging it unless they go "yeah, that awesome."


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Ankha, please land in an area _near_ I want you at least T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

im getting a cold too oh nice


----------



## Cudon (Feb 1, 2015)

Tera really hates Aman :s Barely any costume choices and most of them turn her rhino legs into human legs.. looks so weird. Dammit Tera, I wanna drop money on you but you're making it too hard. Why cant I make my rhino girl look like a school girl dammit :c Also I'm so tempted to try for loot boxes but I can tell that **** is a money grab of liiess.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

collectable collection isn't complete and not _*aesthetic*_


----------



## nintendofan03 (Feb 1, 2015)

The Miiverse admins. 



*THEY'RE EVERYWHERE.*


----------



## Brackets (Feb 1, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> People who don't know what a "trigger warning" is.



trigger warnings are waaaay overused. i mean come on ANYTHING could be a trigger for someone, do people expect us to trigger warning everything? you don't have to shout TRIGGER WARNING!!! in real life so why on the internet?? I understand it in some circumstances but seriously some people are just so delicate they shouldn't even be on the internet


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

Stereotypical 'those people'. Ugh.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

you're horrible


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

senpai won't notice me


----------



## tobi! (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how to feel about this.

I hated a certain someone for awhile but everyone thought he was super cool. Well, he ****ed up and now everyone hates him. Now I feel kinda bad for him but...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about this.
> 
> I hated a certain someone for awhile but everyone thought he was super cool. Well, he ****ed up and now everyone hates him. Now I feel kinda bad for him but...


'


hate= love 
just tell him you love him already damn I see this too much in the movies.
unless you're a guy I don't judge


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 1, 2015)

Game crashed as soon as I finished Cerberus Nest ughh


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

I lost 4 hours worth of saves due to my hard drive being full. I want to delete my brother's Minecraft so badly.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

My dog was put down today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I lost 4 hours worth of saves due to my hard drive being full. I want to delete my brother's Minecraft so badly.



That makes you sound like an ultimate griefer. Don't try it.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 2, 2015)

Crappy experiences today with online people I thought I was sort of friends with.


----------



## sarahwillaims (Feb 2, 2015)

Work pressure


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

now those memories come back to haunt me, they haunt me like a curse...


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

Painful eyes


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't sleep...;w;
I'm so sleepy but like I can't sleep because I'm TOO sleepy- D; I'm odd.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I can't sleep...;w;
> I'm so sleepy but like I can't sleep because I'm TOO sleepy- D; I'm odd.



I get that sometimes too ugh..

Also my tongue.. this cold.. and this weird dream I had


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoiler: The horror



The groundhog saw his shadow today. That's six more weeks now.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 2, 2015)

Erik's existance. He moved in my perfect cherry trees.... in front of my house.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Club nintendo has the rewards out but the site is under maintenance and *I need my download code*...
_Impatience flows through my body_ sorry if im strange


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

seanrc said:


> Erik's existance. He moved in my perfect cherry trees.... in front of my house.



UM

NO ERIK HATE PLEASE HE'S PERF


----------



## Brackets (Feb 2, 2015)

i keep getting warnings on this site for bull**** reasons


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

Too much homework, not enough motivation. And thus the procrastination begins. Yay for highschool.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

My hip is ded

Also school

and my **** phone


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 2, 2015)

My health is crap and ruining my relationship.
Anytime I mention not feeling good because of my anxiety or my depression, mom sighs dramatically, rolls her eyes, and makes a remark about getting me committed or sending me away. Every. Single. Time. "Why don't you talk to me?" Because what's the point? Like when I told you I was suicidal and you called me stupid after making this big production about your friend's suicide attempt. I'm stupid. I'm not going to talk anymore. Since I'm so bitter and ugly and hateful, according to you. Because I have nothing to be angry or upset about. You couldn't even take my cry for help seriously so why would I tell you what's actually wrong with me? I have to turn to people who don't even know me to listen and they care and understand more than you ever will. They don't call me stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My health is crap and ruining my relationship.
> Anytime I mention not feeling good because of my anxiety or my depression, mom sighs dramatically, rolls her eyes, and makes a remark about getting me committed or sending me away. Every. Single. Time. "Why don't you talk to me?" Because what's the point? Like when I told you I was suicidal and you called me stupid after making this big production about your friend's suicide attempt. I'm stupid. I'm not going to talk anymore. Since I'm so bitter and ugly and hateful, according to you. Because I have nothing to be angry or upset about. You couldn't even take my cry for help seriously so why would I tell you what's actually wrong with me? I have to turn to people who don't even know me to listen and they care and understand more than you ever will. They don't call me stupid.



I know the feelings. I can't really talk to my parents at all about anything besides small talk about 'how was work' and stuff like that because if I get serious they makes scenes from it and tell me parenting manual things and not being helpful at all 

And yes, my friends helps me way more then my parents do, online or offline so to say...

*hugs* <3


----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)

School. School. School. School. School. Oh, and school.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 3, 2015)

Trying to have a life and work at the same time.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cant decide what shirt to buy off wweshop.com for RAW in 2 weeks live from Nashvegas!!


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2015)

just spent like an hour shading the hair on this pic only for the program to unexpectedly crash for the first time ever so basically i want to die


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

I have started school again for the first time in 7+ months. The bullying wore me down hard and my depression and anxiety is mixing pretty badly and the only friend I have to talk to is an online friend and has been grounded lately so I don't have anyone who knows what to say to make me feel better. Once he got grounded, I had no one to convince me to go to school.. I think he'll be ungrounded soon - I hope.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

My cold.. and my tongue heal please i cant talk almost


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I know the feelings. I can't really talk to my parents at all about anything besides small talk about 'how was work' and stuff like that because if I get serious they makes scenes from it and tell me parenting manual things and not being helpful at all
> 
> And yes, my friends helps me way more then my parents do, online or offline so to say...
> 
> *hugs* <3


All the hugs to you.
I was furious last night, lol.
It's like I can't win if I talk or don't so, I don't know what they want from me.
I hate that you're in the same boat, but at least I'm not sailing alone. 

Meanwhile, I'm getting really tired of dealing with crappy members in the FB a group I help admin.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 3, 2015)

I have another hour and a half left of work before I can go home and play Windwaker HD all night  
Go faster go faster go faster


----------



## Brackets (Feb 3, 2015)

my house is having pre-drinks and i'm not going out so i'm just sitting in my room waiting for them to leave so i can sleep


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 3, 2015)

apparently discarding a username title color change after it's been used takes away the color
bells wasted


----------



## Naiad (Feb 3, 2015)

Spoiler



stop acting like a ****ing victim, because you aren't one

all you've ever done is treat me like a piece of ****ing trash
go to hell


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 4, 2015)

opened free commisions and none of my 88 watchers took it ;;


----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)

I will be suspended soon??? Anddd the ****ing term paper she thinks I didnt help and took my job hell 10/10 good leader but yeah anyway no one likes that ***** 


okay Im good xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

damn cold go away and my ****ing tongue agfsdfd


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2015)

the Canadian dollar IS SO WEAK i can't buy anything online right now. something that's 90$ US is 112$ Canadian and it's annoying the hell out of me


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

According to my parents, I'm ungrateful because I'm afraid if I give them $1500, they won't pay me back. They act like if they borrow it for this deposit, then they don't have to pay me back so apparently _I'm_ ungrateful........


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> the Canadian dollar IS SO WEAK i can't buy anything online right now. something that's 90$ US is 112$ Canadian and it's annoying the hell out of me



The GBP is lol. These games were so expensive cause of it now lol


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> According to my parents, I'm ungrateful because I'm afraid if I give them $1500, they won't pay me back. They act like if they borrow it for this deposit, then they don't have to pay me back so apparently _I'm_ ungrateful........


My teacher had a saying,"Don't lend money unless you're okay with not getting it back."
I'd lent $20 to my sister since I didn't care. You're parents sound less than perfect so if you do lend money, I wouldn't expect it back.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope I get to pick up the package crap at the store rather than having in my mailbox how the hell do they expect to do that ol


----------



## Murray (Feb 4, 2015)

Yesterday I was super bothered and frustrated by something so I was just like, screw it, let jesus take the wheel and somehow somehow it worked out 0-o


----------



## Naiad (Feb 4, 2015)

I hate people u v u

_I don't even know how to get you away from me, just leave me alone._


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

I lash out at people for no reason ;w;


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2015)

People are difficult to understand. They talk about me around my back. Is it okay for me to talk about them behind their backs? It's a "YOU STARTED IT" type of thing, I guess. Absolutely devastating to know that they freely do it. I won't confront them on it. I'll just fall back on my other friends.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate plot resetting, Poppy won't stop moving behind my mayor's house


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

At least people seriously using bae I can laugh at lol I hate being cold and tired


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate sudden temperature changes...


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 5, 2015)

Really stressed about school cause of all the snow days we had


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

brb never getting a white feather >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

also windows can you please ditch the explorer.exe running the taskbar and stuff >>


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 5, 2015)

Caught some 12 year old kid kick over what could possibly have been our garbage bin (which stands at the streetside after being emptied).

I just hate that. I can`t stand it even. Whats the freaking point? I should have stuffed the little brat in the bin. Got to love those 12 year old tough guys, taking it out on a garbage bin to impress their equally dimwitted friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Caught some 12 year old kid kick over what could possibly have been our garbage bin (which stands at the streetside after being emptied).
> 
> I just hate that. I can`t stand it even. Whats the freaking point? I should have stuffed the little brat in the bin. Got to love those 12 year old tough guys, taking it out on a garbage bin to impress their equally dimwitted friends.


Should have done that lol.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah but it was really cold outside so I opted to get my ass into the house instead. 

Besides, now he has to cycle home through the cold, if I stuffed him in the bin, he would have been nice and warm. 
So in a way, I went evil on him. (Atleast, thats what I tell myself)

But yeah, I should have. They should make that a law!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Haha, he'd probably smell af lol x)

Yes.. Internet these days give 12 yo people ideas that are cool..


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah... Probably to late to get rid of the internet now though. 
Some people appear to have taken a shine to it.

I guess we need those people who used to tell us not to do crap like that.
Whatcha call them again? Ah thats right.... Parents.
What are they up to these days?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

no i dont want to do a choir solo
i dont care if im in a group
the three girls are altos and ill be the only s2 in the group so i may as well be singing a solo

=

also all my friends are ones ive met online !!! nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Yeah... Probably to late to get rid of the internet now though.
> Some people appear to have taken a shine to it.
> 
> I guess we need those people who used to tell us not to do crap like that.
> ...


Being overprotective and asshats in general


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm getting eaten alive by mosquitos every night. They do not fall for my mozzie killer lamp thing anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> I'm getting eaten alive by mosquitos every night. They do not fall for my mozzie killer lamp thing anymore.



they like me as much lol whenever i'm outside in summer


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

i cant belive im crying over this its ****ing dumb


----------



## a potato (Feb 5, 2015)

I need someone to talk to.


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

The cold ._.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

once upon a time i bit my cheek by accident like 6 times in a row and now it's all swollen and crap and i can barely eat anything without it hurting like all hell. MAKE THE PAIN GO AWAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

I want Poppy to move in so badly already but her house won't go in the spot I want her to be T-T


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2015)

Read some scary stories earlier and now I don't think I can sleep.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 5, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Read some scary stories earlier and now I don't think I can sleep.



just read uzumaki by junji ito again


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Nothing HUGE. It feels like devs have just... given up? on trying to make interesting games? The AAA titles are always rehashing the same things over and over instead of taking advantage of all the advances in technology we've made and all the fabulously creative ideas that are out there. Amazing ideas get ignored in favor of formulaic "tried and true" games that are done to death and really BORING.

(That aside! If anyone in this thread ever needs someone to talk to, I'm aware I'm new to the site and a stranger to 99% of you but if there's one thing I do well, it's listening. If you wanna just vent, my inbox is open, and I'll give you my skype if you'd rather do it that way too. When people are hurting because of something serious I'm not just gonna ignore that.)


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Nothing HUGE. It feels like devs have just... given up? on trying to make interesting games? The AAA titles are always rehashing the same things over and over instead of taking advantage of all the advances in technology we've made and all the fabulously creative ideas that are out there. Amazing ideas get ignored in favor of formulaic "tried and true" games that are done to death and really BORING.
> 
> (That aside! If anyone in this thread ever needs someone to talk to, I'm aware I'm new to the site and a stranger to 99% of you but if there's one thing I do well, it's listening. If you wanna just vent, my inbox is open, and I'll give you my skype if you'd rather do it that way too. When people are hurting because of something serious I'm not just gonna ignore that.)



that's exactly how I feel aaaaa especially after going back and playing an old game and then playing a new one by the same developers you can almost feel their indifference to actually making a memorable gaming experience. I like u already lol belated welcome to the forum by the way :'D


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel like I don't fit in with this community. :/ I talk to some people here, but I just feel like if I wasn't in this group that none of the members would still talk to me.

I guess I just don't have many friends irl. I tried making friends at my job and it just kinda blew up in my face.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I feel like I don't fit in with this community. :/ I talk to some people here, but I just feel like if I wasn't in this group that none of the members would still talk to me.
> 
> I guess I just don't have many friends irl. I tried making friends at my job and it just kinda blew up in my face.



I kinda feel the same way at times. I am part of the DREAM thread.... but I don't feel connected with anyone there, you know? You helped me with my fundraiser  I am glad you're here on TBT, if that means anything.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> I need someone to talk to.



You can always PM me or go to my Advice Column (see signature)

Try the app, 7 Cups of Tea. Its a free counselling app. I find it very helpful.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 6, 2015)

There's an English class I want to take next quarter but it's the one quarter where I should give myself the LIGHTEST load of classes possible and that English class has a lot of reading and daily quizzes. And it has a really crappy timeslot.

I'm so annoyed.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I kinda feel the same way at times. I am part of the DREAM thread.... but I don't feel connected with anyone there, you know? You helped me with my fundraiser  I am glad you're here on TBT, if that means anything.....



Thank you.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Thank you.



you're welcome  *hugs* (if you didn't need one, I could use one... so... that hug was for me! XD)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheesus... I get people are free to charge what they want but not all people have these Cn codes and especially if you live in Sweden we didn't have it anyways..

Giving up on this White feather soon.


----------



## kassie (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, some people on this forum lol.


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Wow, some people on this forum lol.



speculates


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> speculates



Indeed lmao..


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Cheesus... I get people are free to charge what they want but not all people have these Cn codes and especially if you live in Sweden we didn't have it anyways..
> 
> Giving up on this White feather soon.



you got a green pinwheel though, thats pretty bad***


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> you got a green pinwheel though, thats pretty bad***



Yeah but you can't buy these nor trade so it was pretty much skills and a bit luck


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah but you can't buy these nor trade so it was pretty much skills and a bit luck



What makes them that much better, does it not?!

(sorry, I am just super jelly over your pinwheel.... and I got a REAL white feather in the mail, soooo......I dont much care for the feather collectible! 




.......IT SPINS, GODDAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

i still feel bamboozled out of a green pinwheel. caption the picture... why... moans pathetically


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> i still feel bamboozled out of a green pinwheel. caption the picture... why... moans pathetically



I KNOW, RIGHT!?!?!?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> What makes them that much better, does it not?!
> 
> (sorry, I am just super jelly over your pinwheel.... and I got a REAL white feather in the mail, soooo......I dont much care for the feather collectible!
> 
> ...


Yeah but it's sad people only want games/codes for their feather IF they are selling at all. Sorry I live in the wrong country


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> just read uzumaki by junji ito again



Oh my god, I haven't read that in awhile. The guy who turns into a snail (or was it a slug?) always freaked me out.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god, I haven't read that in awhile. The guy who turns into a snail (or was it a slug?) always freaked me out.



That manga is awesome


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> they like me as much lol whenever i'm outside in summer



me too I'm mozzie bait. my leg is so juicy.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> me too I'm mozzie bait. my leg is so juicy.



Yep I know D: <

(totally wish i had bunch of stuff people would want for their white feather)


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

i wnat to reply to these messages but i' m sooo tired zzzz i tried playing hyrule warriors earlier and kept dying, i feel like a nap is inevitable but i dont wanna


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Do it..

i want crisps now..


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> no i dont want to do a choir solo
> i dont care if im in a group
> the three girls are altos and ill be the only s2 in the group so i may as well be singing a solo
> 
> ...



ohh my god its ok i got my solo today and its unison thank god
plus we got a total of 5 so hopefully our sound is strong enough

also i hate my apush history he is an asshat, he looks down on us, hes going to start forcing us to speak in front of the class and i cant do that i hate anxiety, hes just a rude jerk and is terrible


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

my stomach hurts lol too much candy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 6, 2015)

been sneezing all ****ing day


----------



## Beardo (Feb 6, 2015)

Spoiler: celebrity big brother spoilers



STUPID KATIE PRICE WON WHEN IT SHOULD'VE BEEN MICHELLE OR KATIE HOPKINS! GAH! I'M SO PISSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Katie Price.. uh wtf she's still around o___o

Come on someone sell me a white feather I will cook for you until next year


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

I dunno how people can even watch Big Brother in general ?\_(ツ)_/? actually...I should be scared since my Dad and ONLY my Dad would watch it and enjoy it.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 6, 2015)

I do that thing
where I really love someone
but I end up really hating them
people need to get away from me


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 6, 2015)

poor on tera D:


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm going on a school trip in a few weeks and I don't want to go anymore. I just remembered how miserable I was at last year's school trip and I don't want to relive it. Also, I want to quit Honor Band.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)

I miss my only friend, who told me she needed a break from me in november (rightfully so I might add). Tomorrow is a reunion from school where I could see her, but I can`t go because I would really depress everyone and probably act like an idiot because I missed her so much. 

In short, **** me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

I wanna see you but considering I'm so awkward fk me as well >_>


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

I dunno if I'm the bad one here or people I try to communicate with are.

I lack a decent way to talk with people I don't talk with very much (ESPECIALLY HERE) and I dunno if that gives off the wrong image because I'm not like all of you? People who can actually joke with eachother? lmao, blame anxiety on that regard and how I always worry that I'm not a likable person, which I probably am not anyways. 

But when I am trying to talk to said people, I get ignored like all the time because of these issues, it's really lowering my confidence with trying to communicate and I feel like I don't even exist because of ignorance, even if it was someone telling me to **** off, I'd take that better than people treating me like I'm nothing.

I'm not asking for friends or people to care, but would YOU like to feel that you don't exist among others?

Also I'm feeling really bothered about all the people that just come here to raid the museum with "omg will u draw my mayor/my overly girly oc???" sure I have friends who do that but geez...everyone? that's kinda boring y'know.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

As long as you don't try to act serious like you're an admin or that you despise people using bad words should be alright lol.

Also god this CN craze die down I want my feather


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> As long as you don't try to act serious like you're an admin or that you despise people using bad words should be alright lol.


?\_(ツ)_/? sometimes I have been known to be a little serious but I've never bashed on anyone for merely swearing, I do obviously hate it if the grief is being directly shot into my face, even if they don't intentionally mean it. Some people should be aware it's not easy to know if you're joking or not on an internet forum.

Nobody gives me a chance lmao ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## tobi! (Feb 7, 2015)

i'll give u a chance


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> i'll give u a chance


ur now my best friend, next to Computertrash and the odd few others.

We could all be the ultimate super friends.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur now my best friend, next to Computertrash and the odd few others.
> 
> We could all be the ultimate super friends.



that name is copyrighted 

we can be super ultimate friends tho


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

this colds not going away anytime soon eugh


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

me
being so ratchet​


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 7, 2015)

Spoiler: spoiler because reasons



My little sister is really sick, and when she was showing symptoms, apparently her digestive system was the first one.

Well, my digestive system is acting up
dear gash i hope i didn't catch what she has though a part of me does so i can stay home all day


----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2015)

One of my dogs passed away last year and I really loved him a lot so I've held onto his little bowl that he used to drink out of, and my dad just ruined it to upset me. It worked, I'm very upset, and I've put up with a lot from him and I'm probably overreacting about this one thing but I don't understand why he's trying so hard to make me feel bad??? I wish he would've just punched me or something instead.


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 7, 2015)

Saylor said:


> One of my dogs passed away last year and I really loved him a lot so I've held onto his little bowl that he used to drink out of, and my dad just ruined it to upset me. It worked, I'm very upset, and I've put up with a lot from him and I'm probably overreacting about this one thing but I don't understand why he's trying so hard to make me feel bad??? I wish he would've just punched me or something instead.



That's not okay


----------



## alesha (Feb 7, 2015)

Stealing on acnl...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

goodbye white feather road.. sometime soon seriously i'm really sorry i'm not into childtendo anymore


----------



## tobi! (Feb 7, 2015)

Saylor said:


> One of my dogs passed away last year and I really loved him a lot so I've held onto his little bowl that he used to drink out of, and my dad just ruined it to upset me. It worked, I'm very upset, and I've put up with a lot from him and I'm probably overreacting about this one thing but I don't understand why he's trying so hard to make me feel bad??? I wish he would've just punched me or something instead.



My uncle would do things like that a lot to make me "a man". Little did he know, he's actually an *******.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2015)

Saylor said:


> One of my dogs passed away last year and I really loved him a lot so I've held onto his little bowl that he used to drink out of, and my dad just ruined it to upset me. It worked, I'm very upset, and I've put up with a lot from him and I'm probably overreacting about this one thing but I don't understand why he's trying so hard to make me feel bad??? I wish he would've just punched me or something instead.



I'm really sorry.  That's such a **** thing to do. 

And I don't think you're overreacting. It was something important to you, and it was incredibly mean and rude of him to do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm really sorry.  That's such a **** thing to do.
> 
> And I don't think you're overreacting. It was something important to you, and it was incredibly mean and rude of him to do that.



Yes... I hate when grown-ups do that to try and make you let go or something. Some things actually means a lot to us.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> goodbye white feather road.. sometime soon seriously i'm really sorry i'm not into childtendo anymore



I'm not a huge fan of nintendo either. I'm actually thinking that after the fifth Animal Crossing game comes out, I'll be done with video gaming. Sorry to say, but I don't want a life of video gaming. Right now, I'm gonna stay, but I know that I can't play video games forever.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of nintendo either. I'm actually thinking that after the fifth Animal Crossing game comes out, I'll be done with video gaming. Sorry to say, but I don't want a life of video gaming. Right now, I'm gonna stay, but I know that I can't play video games forever.



I do play on my laptop and my Vita.. that's pretty much it. Sometimes I go on my Gameboy just because I'm a nostalgia ******...

This craze about CN is just making me annoyed as hell.. yeah go figure.


----------



## kassie (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't understand all the hype surrounding Amiibos.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)

I didn't know Monty Oum (animator of RWBY and Dead Fantasy) passed away earlier this month. May he rest in peace :c


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 8, 2015)

Really angry at myself atm. Accidentally overwritten my .psd file with something else and closed it without even realizing what I've done before it's too late. Tried to recover it with a program which succeeded, but then CS5 says that it's "not a valid Photoshop document" UGH.

Now I have to redraw the damn thing from scratch.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm glad they made a sub-forum for all the CN rubbish...but this feather.. /cry


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2015)

my leg feels like it has a heartbeat or something idk but it keeps twitching and im scared


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 8, 2015)

I actually have a petty thing bothering me for a change:
I let a friend hold Flurry in her cycling town for me after I got her to finally leave mine.
Well, she lost her this morning. I'm not really mad. More like, "Someone lovely gave me the TBT to adopt her and now it's going to look really bad when I go around looking for Flurry and I feel bad for them wasting their bells on me."
I should've let my go-to villager holder take care of her, but I was impatient.

Time to lurk the boards.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm mad and dissappointed at myself because my drawing skills are poor and therefore unpopular...
Need to watch One Piece so that I feel better


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Smh at Nisa for censoring Criminal girls. The girls are pretty much over 18 and they look younger for a reason. Really necessary to remove sounds and censor a butt.. It's not like small children are gonna play or buy it anyways.

I kinda want the game but not supporting this.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 8, 2015)

my father is an ******* and i'm being kicked out...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> my father is an ******* and i'm being kicked out...



Are you okay? Do you have a safe place to go?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> my father is an ******* and i'm being kicked out...



I read the messages in the chat, I hope you find a safer place and be happy. I wish you the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> my father is an ******* and i'm being kicked out...



Stay strong gurl...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

I am so sick of plot resetting Poppy, she refuses to plot her house 3 spaces down from where she is, insists on plotting her house behind my mayor's, and I've been doing this for almost a week. Come on -_-


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

i can't stop sneezing ****


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 9, 2015)

The lady gave me the wrong time and the wrong room so I ended up arriving to my lecture with one hour to spare, and stood in front of the said room for an hour smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

The sound on this laptop.. smh it's way too loud when playing but music is way too silent :/


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm on my second attempt at the whole double estrogen thing and my faith is already dwindling when I got through most of yesterday and today without bleeding but then end up in crippling pain/bleeding for the rest of last night/this morning. No one knows what's wrong with me and I'm tired.... How do I even have anything left to bleed at this point? 

The doctors are trying to ensure I have a nice Valentine's Day, but at this point, it looks like it'll be another night of disappointment, forced optimism, and sexual frustration. It was going away not even 2 days ago. Maybe this round of estrogen messed it up. Maybe I made it worse.... I just want it to stop. And I'm not allowed to take ibuprofen anymore for the pain so what now? This also taught me I really need to stop getting excited/my hopes up every time I think I'm okay because that just bites me in the ass and makes coping worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my cat threw up and came to tell me.
It's everywhere. I dont even know how she managed to throw up so much.


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

school, yet again.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Reading for tomorrow we only have 2 hours  smh


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Reading for tomorrow we only have 2 hours  smh



Whatcha have to read?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Whatcha have to read?



Something about women filmmaking stuff I think

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no idea about the first text since it only says selections from a site. which though lmao


----------



## tobi! (Feb 9, 2015)

i don't get this gender stuff or tumblr in general i guess


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Where I should go to school next year. If I should transfer or stay where I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

I want my games now ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

My god, my cousin's baby won't stop crying and it's been over half an hour, IT'S SO LOUD GEEZ.

I don't want kids, ever.
Assuming I'd ever get a woman anyways 8)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't want kids, ever.


Amen.

Also my teacher because she is lazy enough not to check out the links and readings for class so we can only do half of it lol well her fault


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been feeling kind of bad and weird about myself lately, but I got a 100 on my chem quiz today, and when I stopped by to get my notebook after school, my teacher said good job to me, so that was nice. I think I'm starting to understand the material better, and even if I don't get an A for the year, it's nice to at least have the experience before I go to college. 

I just wish I could talk to someone about what's bothering me and hear encouraging words like that from them. I don't really know how to talk to anybody about it, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

I hate starting 9 am. 10 am should be earliest ugh


----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I've been feeling kind of bad and weird about myself lately, but I got a 100 on my chem quiz today, and when I stopped by to get my notebook after school, my teacher said good job to me, so that was nice. I think I'm starting to understand the material better, and even if I don't get an A for the year, it's nice to at least have the experience before I go to college.
> 
> I just wish I could talk to someone about what's bothering me and hear encouraging words like that from them. I don't really know how to talk to anybody about it, though.


 I hope you feel better soon.

And you can always talk to me if you want to.


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 10, 2015)

My school is already picking our High School classes out, and It's not even end year. Hell, It's 3 months til' end year. Now I'm stuck with these ****ty grades and can't get into any good classes. We haven't even taken our big tests...


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 10, 2015)

I just found out a few days ago that my really good old friend recently passed away and it's been eating me up inside. I've never felt so low in my life. ='/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> And you can always talk to me if you want to.



Thanks, that's very sweet of you.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 10, 2015)

How I always make mistakes. And how I constantly feel like ****


----------



## Keitara (Feb 10, 2015)

It's almost 3 am and I still need to do the English mediating homework concerning female quotas in Germany and I just don't wanna do this crap


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

no internet access on the network _again_, UGH


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 11, 2015)

Im sleepless..... Its 3:24am and its been the typical routine over and over.... I stay up all night and sleep through the day, missing out on life..... sometimes I don't sleep at all.... sometimes I don't eat at all.... I am not taking care of myself.... I can't take this anymore....


----------



## azukitan (Feb 11, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've put my heart and soul into a drawing. I'm so dissatisfied with my art like you wouldn't believe. *sigh*


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

my back is hurting for no reason. i pulled a muscle just from sitting like what


----------



## lazuli (Feb 11, 2015)

i want to be cute but im not

i dont want to take a school benchmark

why am i so lazy im supposed to hav my solo rhythm memorised by tomorrow

i dont want to do anything anymore

i dont want to be


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm tired and my ass hurt


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2015)

i havent had these peanut granola bars in years and they're SO GOOD i can't stop eating them and i know i'm just gonna get sick of them again


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Might buy a purple feather at this rate lol :/ but white'd look nice with the wheel oh well


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Might buy a purple feather at this rate lol :/ but white'd look nice with the wheel oh well



yesss get purple, purple and green is like Smash 64 era Luigi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

OH GOD THAT SPRITE

<3

yes i might. like a purple and green one


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i want to be cute but im not
> 
> i dont want to take a school benchmark
> 
> ...


hugs u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

IM SO TIRED 

why >>


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2015)

i keep spending money on food when i should be saving it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i keep spending money on food when i should be saving it


me too sometimes.. or more donuts and stuff


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

I literally cannot decide what to use as a team on Pokemon, arghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> me too sometimes.. or more donuts and stuff



o ye, i didn't mean proper food which i could justify. i mean snacks and fast food and awful stuff, now i want to go out and buy donuts ;_;


----------



## tobi! (Feb 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I literally cannot decide what to use as a team on Pokemon, arghhhhhhhhhhhh



Fite me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> o ye, i didn't mean proper food which i could justify. i mean snacks and fast food and awful stuff, now i want to go out and buy donuts ;_;



i kinda got that.. i ate three custard donuts/buns today lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> Fite me


irl only, no guns, only melee weapons that are fists.

Also Fox only, No items, Final Destination.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

still tired ugh and yeah might as well try and get a purple feather at this rate


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

wow 

nowhere did it say to turn in the lab to google docs

guess who has an F in science now

 ill still turn it in but i hope i get full credit 

puuhhh



ok holy **** i did turn it in
i put the claim but its still turned in.... shouldn't be counted as missing completely...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

their fault for not telling really unless someone actually asked where to do it :/


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 11, 2015)

I am just stressed out.... over every little thing.....


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

the weather


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 11, 2015)

Ami said:


> the weather



this too


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in a lot of pain tonight and I'm scared to tell my parents.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 11, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm in a lot of pain tonight and I'm scared to tell my parents.



I can't say I know what you're going through, but I hope you're okkay. =c


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Some of the people on Tumblr... Like please don't post things like that unless you know the whole story. I was so close to posting something but as if they would listen anyway. I don't know why it bugged me so much but yeah :/.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 11, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> Some of the people on Tumblr... Like please don't post things like that unless you know the whole story. I was so close to posting something but as if they would listen anyway. I don't know why it bugged me so much but yeah :/.



it's tumblr. what did u expect


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 11, 2015)

For starters, I feel like I'm getting little to no recognition on dA even though I try to post often. I'm not sure how to get more attention besides just to keep drawing.

Also, there's one last request I haven't done, and I _really, really don't want to do it._ But I don't want to just ignore it, and I'd feel bad if I told them that I don't want to. :U


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Having the stomach flu and due to it sleeping all day.
I just wanna be up during the day.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Someone on this forum..


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 11, 2015)

I cannot figure out how to get the IRC to work. I started crying because I got so damn frustrated.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Works fine, the IRC for me.. I just enter Noiru in that login box. Sometimes it have lagged and not loaded properly but not enough to bother me.

Anyways, Steam new trading thing with the confirmation email does.. First they take hours to send it and then it's pretty slow in general. I get it you want to prevent scams and stuff but really.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm so far behind 

I'm reading mockingjay for school because we got to choose books we haven't read and I haven't even seen that movie yet

I wanna keep reading lol but school op and I don't read at home. I guess I'll just watch the movie when I get home ..


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 12, 2015)

My mom's so judgmental of others. I don't know if she's trying to get a reaction out of me or what. I just try to keep quiet whenever she's on one of her rants.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Really thinking of trying to get a purple feather instead


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

tfw kicked out of FaZe clan


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

My butt hurts stil..l ouch


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> My butt hurts stil..l ouch


do u even hemorrhoids???


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> do u even hemorrhoids???


Nah  the chairs at uni lol they are horrible

*pokes people with white feather*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm bothered by the fact I generally hate most people.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 12, 2015)

You know you've been playing too much Wind Waker when all you hear all day is the ocean theme. 
It's only bothering me about 50%, though...


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Really thinking of trying to get a purple feather instead



I was considering pink lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahri said:


> I was considering pink lol



That too I could probably get both in a day lol this white business is hopeless


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Feb 12, 2015)

Humanity becoming stupider every second.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

I wish my previous poster knows Detective Conan but he probably doesn't. Damn it


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2015)

need 2 work on something but got the beginnings of a headache [defeated sigh]


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 12, 2015)

I've become so forgetful that I have to write down plans across my arm or I'll forget.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 13, 2015)

The doctor didn't call me and I'm having really bad anxiety about everything...


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 13, 2015)

hungry aF

but too lazy to go downstairs someone bring me food pls


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

The bugs on HD ReBirth 2. hope they they patch the rubbish


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2015)

mockingjay 2 pls come out i cant read


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Accidentally formatted my whole 3DS system before transferring because I'm stupid.

Gotta re-add everyone, lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

gj Hyogo but I know I did that with a Vita lol


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

Need to work on commissions but I'm uncreative >~<


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 13, 2015)

weeabos. I borderline hate them


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

My mom ranting when she's got no grounds for it


----------



## tobi! (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried avoiding this guy but he was going to a hangout with me. When I got there, he's the only person currently here and now he's acting annoying and clingy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 13, 2015)

I find it stupid that just to transfer data from one 3DS to another means that you have to delete all the data from the host 3DS. Why can't I just pick and chose what goes to my new system? They're both MY systems?!

On the bright side, you get to watch little Pikmin run across the screen while you wait for the transfer.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

My little brother won't let me use the computer so I'm going to be bored for a while.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 13, 2015)

I had a nightmare about something that's probably gonna happen irl

_Of course this had to happen with Valentine's Day right around the corner_


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> gj Hyogo but I know I did that with a Vita lol


My motivation to hunt out specific people is going to be tiring tho, I legit messed up and I am paying for my lack of patience!



Nuclear Bingo said:


> weeabos. I borderline hate them


I want to meet a weeb irl with a Dakimakura collection.



Norski said:


> I tried avoiding this guy but he was going to a hangout with me. When I got there, he's the only person currently here and now he's acting annoying and clingy.


he wants u, take the b8!!


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

i've had a hall & oates song stuck in my head pretty much all day, I kept singing it while i was buying MH4U ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> i've had a hall & oates song stuck in my head pretty much all day, I kept singing it while i was buying MH4U ugh


at least some good stuff

lol i wish i could get a dakimakura they are pretty


----------



## nammie (Feb 13, 2015)

roommate clogged the ****ing toilet with god knows what and broke the plunger too and didn't tell me and now she's left for a week for spring break
who the **** does this seriously god thank god I only have to deal with 2 more months of her continual bull****


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 13, 2015)

When people unaffected by such make fun of illnesses or disabilities for ****s and giggles when those things
are absolute hell for those who actually suffer from them.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2015)

my head hurrrrttssss


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

feeling pressured kinda into buying an ecig.
went to a party like in all the hip cool movies that show peer pressure and only three people didn't have one including me. they look pretty damn cool with all the smoke.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

Some random guy was trolling me on Ask.fm, telling me I was fake and making me out to be one of these "gamer girls", I dunno just really got on my wires 
I blocked him in the end, reported him and deactivated my account, Ask.fm I basically asking for trouble though


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

i go to turn on my car and my mom opens the door and starts *****ing at me for driving

i just got my license and my mother has turned into the ultimate helicopter parent. and this is the person that *****es me out for not going out enough. ****


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

I wanted to go to Red Lobster for my birthday lunch or dinner, so I had to wait until Valentine's Day. When we came there, it was full with a waiting time of 35-40 minutes. So we opted out of Red Lobster when I wanted to go for my birthday. So my birthday was ruined.

I don't blame my family for opting out. I blame society for the crowds.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 14, 2015)

I gave away a 2-9 shift at work today to sit at home and eat pizza and drink beer....... I mean I'm having a blast but I could be making some good money today.


----------



## crestedbooka (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm over this one person I used to have a huge crush on (we don't talk anymore, they started dating someone else) but I'm seeing them all over my twitter timeline all the time through mutual friends and I still feel really bitter about them. All romantic feelings for them are gone and I'm very happy in my current relationship (a bit over three years together <3), but idk what to do with my bitterness and resentment towards them. I wish I could let it go already!!! sometimes I still wanna be friends with them but it's out of resentment. I want to stop caring it annoys me so much, it's been four years since we stopped talking, but my dumb self won't get over it!!! ugh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

freaking want to go into my room and just bang my head repeatedly on the wall.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> freaking want to go into my room and just bang my head repeatedly on the wall.


What's wrong?  I hope you feel better about whatever it is soon.


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 14, 2015)

actually, nah

i'm not even ****ing mad anymore


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> What's wrong?  I hope you feel better about whatever it is soon.



hey. 

well, i got around to scanning my new pictures and was just about to edit them on photoshop cause it always seems to scan way too big. but photoshop would work. i asked dad about it and he just told me to use paintshop. i did that and the first picture resized fine but the second one refuses to resize right. i'll do exactly what i did before and it just ends up way too small and if i zoom in more it'll just be pixle-ish. [like when you zoom in on a tiny picture.] i have no idea how to get it right and i need to post some art today, and i just want to use photoshop. :U


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> hey.
> 
> well, i got around to scanning my new pictures and was just about to edit them on photoshop cause it always seems to scan way too big. but photoshop would work. i asked dad about it and he just told me to use paintshop. i did that and the first picture resized fine but the second one refuses to resize right. i'll do exactly what i did before and it just ends up way too small and if i zoom in more it'll just be pixle-ish. [like when you zoom in on a tiny picture.] i have no idea how to get it right and i need to post some art today, and i just want to use photoshop. :U


Ahh that sounds super frustrating, I'm sorry. I wish I could help somehow, I really hope you can get Photoshop to work soon.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2015)

Uggggh, moving to the third city on Monster Hunter, this mission getting there is really making me angry.

Hyogo: Ok, I finally found a bit where I'm getting mad at Monster Hunter.
Hyogo: Big ass Dragon on a ship, can poison you that eventually makes you more effective to health related attacks and take more damage in general.
Hyogo: which is all fine and dandy, if it was easy to dodge.
Hyogo: And the fact the only way to really hurt it is to fire cannonballs at it.
Hyogo: And you need to grab the ammo yourself, can lose it if you run out of stamina or get hit.
Hyogo: And you're completely defenseless and you run alot slower and drains more stamina.

And my brother won't shut his mouth which is making it soooooo hard to focus on the boss.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Ahh that sounds super frustrating, I'm sorry. I wish I could help somehow, I really hope you can get Photoshop to work soon.



it's alright, i'll just ask dad to find a way to fix it once he get's up.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

next week so dont wanna write assignment on the other hand i should get my games soon.. HYPE TRAIN


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

i logged onto animal crossing. and i looked to the right and noticed something was off. i spend five minutes walking until i realize.

sky that stupid dog left. what a *****.

can't wait for the new acnl so i can stop caring about my smelly villagers and stupid town

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Uggggh, moving to the third city on Monster Hunter, this mission getting there is really making me angry.
> 
> Hyogo: Ok, I finally found a bit where I'm getting mad at Monster Hunter.
> Hyogo: Big ass Dragon on a ship, can poison you that eventually makes you more effective to health related attacks and take more damage in general.
> ...



just use pikachu


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

Not enough BTB to buy something


----------



## friedegg (Feb 15, 2015)

society


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2015)

I've really bad cramps, they've kept me up all night.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I've really bad cramps, they've kept me up all night.



 I'm sorry. Do you have Midol or something? That's what I usually take to help with cramps.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> just use pikachu


But I used Meowstic as my Palico!!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm sorry. Do you have Midol or something? That's what I usually take to help with cramps.


It's okay! I don't have any right now but I was gonna get some later so I should be fine after then, that's what usually helps me too.


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of scary stuff going on right now, very overwhelmed. And lonely ATM, feel like want to just talk but sadly don't have anyone close like that in my life right now, miss my old female friends, sigh. Also as a lighter frustration, am hungry, lol really want good retaraunt take out, but it's early and I know I will be tired to go out later tonight sigh. Also frustrated is taking so long to finish my dreams, or even find them as don't have time to look through every cycle and know they don't have time to pm lookers so hoping can finish that one day, ever...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

assignment ugh i hate when they give us less than a week for it (yes you can start early but really no use here unless you are going away or something).


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 15, 2015)

The fact that I am literally falling asleep sitting up but yet can't sleep, and need to get and stay awake during day hours and not up all night, this insomnia...ugh like true diagnosed insomnia but still trying to find the right medicine and can't do that until straighten out other things. If I do fall asleep now won't wake up until near time for my fianc? to show and still need to plan dinner, get dressed ect. but I won't sleep if I do try. It's awful. I can't wait until sleep study and they figure out what's the deal


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

neck is stiff n shoulders are sore so woke up with another tension headache, deja vu from yesterday


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

I hate allergies


----------



## lutrea (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm really hungry and cold. lol


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

School tomorrow... I'm just so tired of it, and I don't get to go on break until mid-March


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a lot of anxiety about stuff I've done a long time ago and I've been dreaming about it lately and it's been messing me up more... I'm really tired. I haven't been sleeping really.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 15, 2015)

tfw people here are dollers but call themselves the generic term pixel artist
tfw they dont even wanna look into other kinds of pixel art and techniques
tfw this forum likes just cute stuff


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I have a lot of anxiety about stuff I've done a long time ago and I've been dreaming about it lately and it's been messing me up more... I'm really tired. I haven't been sleeping really.



I know that feeling really well.  I just try to tell myself that it's over and there's no use in dwelling on it now, but it usually takes time before the guilt goes away. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

this assignment stop writing vague instructions then failing us all smh


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

I quit with the art department, I'm always taking it too seriously and I cannot casually do pixel art anymore.

I'm done, I think I've already hurt enough people as it is with my bull**** so I'm going to do the right thing and stop my so called talented hobby to make everyone happy.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

some damn squirrel tries to outwit us and always manages to destroy our plants outside the windowsill ://


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

Holy wow I feel really sick ugh. 

Lucky thing we'll most likely have no school Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 15, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that feeling really well.  I just try to tell myself that it's over and there's no use in dwelling on it now, but it usually takes time before the guilt goes away.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


It's driving me crazy; I literally was about to message you too lol.
I'm obsessively doing things to prove what I know is real and it's sad.

You're so sweet; I hope so too.
I feel so bad that you know the same feeling; it's the worse thing ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Holy wow I feel really sick ugh.
> 
> Lucky thing we'll most likely have no school Tuesday/Wednesday.


Oh no! Is it like a cold? Or something else?
Either way, get well soon!
And you lucked out with school! :3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> It's driving me crazy; I literally was about to message you too lol.
> I'm obsessively doing things to prove what I know is real and it's sad.
> 
> You're so sweet; I hope so too.
> ...



You can definitely message me if you want to talk about it more in-depth! And idk, after awhile I've started to think that everybody has something they've done that they're ashamed of or deeply regret, and that almost makes me feel like I shouldn't let it get to me so much. Of course, it sucks to know that what they did may be hurting them as much as what I did hurts me, so I completely understand that regard.

And don't feel bad about whatever it is you're doing to prove yourself to yourself, so long as they aren't going to get you hurt in the long run. If it makes you feel better, do it! Just don't do it to the point that it makes you feel more miserable than the memories do. 

And I'm not very sure what's up, but it's probably just a cold. It's a pretty bad headache, so I've taken DayQuil, but it has yet to kick in. :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm starting to feel sick, I haven't stopped sobbing for the last hour and a half.

I really miss my mom, yo.


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

the fact that nothing is bothering me at the moment. >.<


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 15, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> You can definitely message me if you want to talk about it more in-depth! And idk, after awhile I've started to think that everybody has something they've done that they're ashamed of or deeply regret, and that almost makes me feel like I shouldn't let it get to me so much. Of course, it sucks to know that what they did may be hurting them as much as what I did hurts me, so I completely understand that regard.
> 
> And don't feel bad about whatever it is you're doing to prove yourself to yourself, so long as they aren't going to get you hurt in the long run. If it makes you feel better, do it! Just don't do it to the point that it makes you feel more miserable than the memories do.
> 
> And I'm not very sure what's up, but it's probably just a cold. It's a pretty bad headache, so I've taken DayQuil, but it has yet to kick in. :/



Ayeee, you know me, lol. I always have something I need to talk about so you'll probably get a horribly written message from me soon. I don't know how you manage to put up with me, but you know how much I appreciate it, as I said many times before. <3

I'm combing through FB posts like there's no tomorrow; it's better than actually asking the person (again) about what's bothering me because they always take it for more than what it is and I don't have time for that. But if push comes to shove and I lose more sleep, I guess I'll take one for the team and ask. But ughhhhhhh.

Ick, I hope it's nothing too serious and just a cold. I hope your medicine has kicked in since your post. Do you have any tea? Mum's been forcing me to drink that stuff when I'm not feeling so great and it works wonders. Maybe that would help you feel a teeny bit better?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

I posted a thing in the museum and I'm afraid no one will take the offer. I'll sell my soul for more TBT, cause I desperately need art


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm starting to feel sick, I haven't stopped sobbing for the last hour and a half.
> 
> I really miss my mom, yo.



Aw... I'm really sorry...
You should try to rest... I know it's not much, but I know when I'm really upset and making myself sick with crying, getting into bed and trying to rest really helps. Or at least you tire yourself out enough to fall asleep and it'll give you a tiny break emotionally/mentally. (This is probably horrible advice, I'm sorry...) 

And I really liked your pixels... Please don't put your work down.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Aw... I'm really sorry...
> You should try to rest... I know it's not much, but I know when I'm really upset and making myself sick with crying, getting into bed and trying to rest really helps. Or at least you tire yourself out enough to fall asleep and it'll give you a tiny break emotionally/mentally. (This is probably horrible advice, I'm sorry...)
> 
> And I really liked your pixels... Please don't put your work down.


I feel like I'm to blame partially for my mother dying, I did really make her stressed at times and that wasn't helping her hemorrhage, but I can't really get over that till I know the results of us sueing the hospital she was in (gave her poor health care and everything)

Resting does help but I'm not feeling super tired, but I'm feeling more better than I was about an hour ago, I just needed something to do, although I've had these breakdowns more regular these days and I haven't a clue why.

It's not bad advice at all! I tend to sleep in quite late because I love to sleep when I'm really tired >w<

I don't think I'll fully stop my pixels, I just don't feel all that comfy posting them here anymore, I'll probably just stick to DeviantArt for now until I'm used to doing more styles and figures whenever possible and I may open commissions for TBT bells, that's not a 100% choice of mine but it's something I'd like to do.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm having panic attacks and I don't know what to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I posted a thing in the museum and I'm afraid no one will take the offer. I'll sell my soul for more TBT, cause I desperately need art


Let me know if you want some of mine?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 15, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm having panic attacks and I don't know what to do.



I'm sorry! Are they caused by anything in particular?  
Try to take deep breaths to calm yourself down; it's hard sometimes. But just focus on breathing.
Do you have them a lot?


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2015)

Tbt. People are so judgment, rude, hold grudges, etc. I hate it. I feel in welcome here. No one likes me, online or in real life. I hate it. I'm not a troll, a scammer a liar. I'm a forgetful 13 year old girl.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 15, 2015)

Feeling terrible about Copenhagen...


----------



## matcha (Feb 15, 2015)

it's bothering me that it's so cold, tomorrow our low is supposed to be -30, i can't imagine how cold it'll be with wind chill. :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 15, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Ayeee, you know me, lol. I always have something I need to talk about so you'll probably get a horribly written message from me soon. I don't know how you manage to put up with me, but you know how much I appreciate it, as I said many times before. <3
> 
> I'm combing through FB posts like there's no tomorrow; it's better than actually asking the person (again) about what's bothering me because they always take it for more than what it is and I don't have time for that. But if push comes to shove and I lose more sleep, I guess I'll take one for the team and ask. But ughhhhhhh.
> 
> Ick, I hope it's nothing too serious and just a cold. I hope your medicine has kicked in since your post. Do you have any tea? Mum's been forcing me to drink that stuff when I'm not feeling so great and it works wonders. Maybe that would help you feel a teeny bit better?



I definitely don't mind getting messages from you.  I'd rather you vent to me than know that you're feeling down, and I wouldn't offer if you annoyed me or anything like that! So don't worry. "Horribly written" messages (and they aren't lol) are totally cool between us. 

And I do feel a lot better now, so it's probably just a little cold. Hopefully I'll get over it soon and it won't be one of those that lasts forever. Sadly the only tea I have is sweet tea, but I might try that in the future! Thank you for the advice. 


Saylor said:


> I'm having panic attacks and I don't know what to do.



Are you okay? I've only ever had one once, but I had a friend who had them all the time, and she would go to a really quiet place by herself for awhile and sit. Maybe you could listen to some music if that helps calm you?

I hope you feel better soon. 

-----

I'm not super bothered about it, but I tried to put a gif in my sig and it said I couldn't use animated images. :/ Idk why, though, and there doesn't seem to be a shop upgrade for it or anything.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 15, 2015)

Ever since the Pokemon industry crashed on TBT, I've been draining at my savings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> Ever since the Pokemon industry crashed on TBT, I've been draining at my savings.



What do you mean "pokemon industry crash"? I don't understand.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What do you mean "pokemon industry crash"? I don't understand.



It's a joke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so glad that LBPC is finally up again. After two months of down-time, it is back. It's still a shame that I missed both Christmas and my birthday there.


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

people .-.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 15, 2015)

When someone acts really stupid and you think they're joking but they honestly aren't...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoiler:  



AGGGGHHHH I HATE PLOT RESETTING WHYYY DO YOU HAVE TO DO THIS TO ME POPPY ; ^ ;

ty for reading u.u


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem. I'm trying to hurry since I need to do a trade with someone but the villager keeps plotting next to my house.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been going through my old posts on Facebook and FML and...wow. What the hell was I typing?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 15, 2015)

I finally get Agnes out since she was in front of my houses path and Diana comes and, wthout putting down the plot first so I can plot reset, moves on it again. It's not directly on it like Agnes' was but still.


----------



## Radda (Feb 15, 2015)

It annoys me that people ship people in free together and they have crushes on those boys


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

these cats keep screaming


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

Radda said:


> It annoys me that people ship people in free together and they have crushes on those boys


This lol.. I mean I get it's a grateful series to ship but some people are too much.

Also this assignments. 1500 words and you can only use a few texts and ONE sequence... wtf


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 16, 2015)

Cool. She cancelled our date last minute for the third time this week. On Valentines, the day after, and now today.

I'm not even going anymore. There goes my money wasted. Again.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

deadline monday next week AND we have classes on that day fml


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

this download is takin forever :^)))))))


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I feel like I'm to blame partially for my mother dying, I did really make her stressed at times and that wasn't helping her hemorrhage, but I can't really get over that till I know the results of us sueing the hospital she was in (gave her poor health care and everything)
> 
> Resting does help but I'm not feeling super tired, but I'm feeling more better than I was about an hour ago, I just needed something to do, although I've had these breakdowns more regular these days and I haven't a clue why.
> 
> ...



Trust me, it is not your fault that your mother died. Even tho I understnad where that feelings comes from. I do feel sometimes it was my fault my mom commited suicide because we had a agrue a week before she did that. But I bet your mother would rather live happy and don't feel any guilt. And you don't need to please anyone with your art for make yourself good. You are good anyways. But I understand that both you and me would like to get some feedback and support. We both start doubting about our skills. We know that we aren't too bad but we are not professionals. Don't be to harsh on yourself darling, I wish I wasen't to harsh on myself. *many hugs and kisses ontop of your head*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 16, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> *many hugs and kisses ontop of your head*


This woman, this woman right here is my lady bro!
I'll be fine soon, thank you for the support Reenhard, it really means so much :>


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm groggy.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 16, 2015)

People in the VTP wanting to trade a villager for another villager.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

I need to catch up on a bunch of PMs and I need to still get in contact with a bunch of people who won my hybrid giveaway on FB... That and I'm still trying to reimburse a few members that got scammed. But I hate bothering people with a bunch of messages asking to drop off stuff... It's been a bit and I'd like to ensure your things get to you before I forget all together or give them away/sell them here.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 16, 2015)

last night when i was trying to sleep i kept hearing this light buzzing in my left ear. it sounded kinda like a phone on vibrate. heard the same thing earlier. starting to stress me out. :U


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been feeling very depressed lately...


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've been feeling very depressed lately...



me as well, and I have no clue why. :'(


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

More blood work tomorrow, ugh. Fix me already.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've been feeling very depressed lately...



I'm sorry you're feeling that way. Feeling depressed is a tough thing to go through, but it will come to pass. I like to watch animes that have happy moments and listen to music to help me get over it. I also pray on it as well. I hope you feel better soon. Same to you Aradai.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

People who can't tag songs on uploads properly. And then you can't change it because idek


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

ONE OF MY BESTEST BUDS WAS FEELING LIKE SHI.T YESTERDAY AND CRYING AND I DIDNT KNOW AND IM SAD W


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2015)

I did not sleep last night.

Also, after four weeks on discussing abortions and pregnancies in English class, I am done talking about abortions for a very long time. It's part of the lesson, but the purpose of the class is to learn about arguments.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

I worry my friends too much :^)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ONE OF MY BESTEST BUDS WAS FEELING LIKE SHI.T YESTERDAY AND CRYING AND I DIDNT KNOW AND IM SAD W


I hope they're fine now!! :<


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been very depressed lately and I just haven't felt like myself at all. I'm trying to open up to one of my friends about it but they've kind of been making me feel worse and it's hard enough for me to tell anyone anything because I wouldn't wanna be bothersome, but I really need to get over that if I wanna get better. I'm trying really hard.


----------



## Radda (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel fat.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 17, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I've been very depressed lately and I just haven't felt like myself at all. I'm trying to open up to one of my friends about it but they've kind of been making me feel worse and it's hard enough for me to tell anyone anything because I wouldn't wanna be bothersome, but I really need to get over that if I wanna get better. I'm trying really hard.



I hope you can talk to them soon! Maybe you could try telling them they make you feel bad? It may be unintentional on their part. 

I also hope you feel better soon, and you can always talk to me if you need anything.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Ahhh never mind I sound super ****** and I'm sorry.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People who can't tag songs on uploads properly. And then you can't change it because idek



I know how that is...VERY irritating!


----------



## Radda (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel like barfing and laughing and judging someone because they are disgusting and I must keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I know how that is...VERY irritating!



Yes.. The editing thing was locked so I ended up getting another DL of it, but yes especially if you have last.fm


----------



## Joy (Feb 17, 2015)

This crush that I've freakin' had for months that just won't go away..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm feeling I'm a bit too repetitive here but hey not I who wanted to make that long text


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 17, 2015)

Missed the Valentines event on here. Also we are visiting Japan and it is around 37 degrees with rain Fun XD


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

i look up tutorials on how to improve pixel art and i look at pieces i think are great but i dont feel like im making any progress !!!
also i need to work on this game but i just cant i dont know why !!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 17, 2015)

Spoiler: ....Super upset right now.....



I am having a nervous break down.... But psychology students like me don't throw layman's terms around like that. I don't know WHAT's happening to me! Ever since last night I have had uncontrollable crying spells and panic attacks. I am on my Reading Week and tis was supposed to be a productive time. I can't study, I can't function, I can't work, I can't even get a good night's sleep or sleep at all some nights! I have a lecture presentation coming up next week. Usually I would be stoked. I want to be a prof. Being given an opportunity to lecture in front of 200 students as I have for the past few years on a topic I know fairly well (I helped write the textbook for the course) is something I look forward to. Not today. I dread it. I can't even look at my slides. I might have to cancel my lecture and have the professor take over. For shame. I fell ill with Kidney stones early on in the semester wit kidney stones, followed by a pinched nerve in the base of my spine so I have been excused from class for pretty much the whole term. I submitted a few assignments, but written no midterms. Made arrangements with my profs to either make up later or have the weight adjusted to my other coursework..... with doctors notes obviously.... I am really overwhelmed about school in general... thats what got my head spinning yesterday.... But today it was GUILT. About my presence as a member of the TBT Community. Lately I ave been working hard to attain Dreamies for my second town, Ferelden, and yes, I have paid for them. I have left generous tips, and helped other people attain their dreamies as well through my cycling thread. But all of a sudden I am getting bumps and notifications of people helping reserve dreamies for me, on my behalf, and supporting my thread "Adopt from Kilo! She is awesome!", and all sorts of kind gestures.... and I am absolutely dumbfounded. I don't know how to take this kind of generosity and kindness. I feel I don't deserve it. I have been struggling emotionally and mentally lately and I haven't been capable of "filling my end of the deal" per se on certain things, such as being able to submit Dream Town Evaluations in a reasonable time frame for my Dream Town contest that has been going on since like early January.... and even though I pumped up the Top Prize from 10 Million Bells to 40 Million or 500 TBT and gave a 2nd and Third Prize as well as awarding Everyone who entered (42 people) 25 TBT each at the conclusion of the contest.... I STILL FEEL AWFUL that it has taken me THIS long for results to be submitted and or the winner to be chosen. I am very thorough wit my reviews. For each review I post pictures and everything. It takes a long time. But that is not to say, it isn't worth it for these AMAZING folks who have been SO patient with me! I even sent EACH of them a PM updating them with the new announcements with the bumped up prizes in case they thought I gave up on the contest or something. And then there is the Jump Start Package Contest that just ended. I randomly drew 3 winners of New Players of New Leaf to win a Jump Start Package of 500,000 Bells (which is enough to pay off their main room and give them two post office prizes), a Silver Tools Set and One Orderable Furniture Set of their choice. All winners have gotten back to me and I have placed the orders for their sets. I just don't want anymore panic attacks to happen that will prevent me from trading with these awesome folks who deserve their prizes! Ugh.... I hate this anxiety..... and everyone's kindness? I plain just don't deserve it.... I just don't.... Someone even gave me a Valentine's Rose..... I nearly cried.....


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

My brothers lost my 16 GB SD card, which pretty much means I have to get everything in Smash 4 3DS (My game's digitally BTW) and suck it up until they find it...

UGGGHHHHHH....


----------



## irisubunny (Feb 17, 2015)

presentation tomorrow, woohoo those are just the best


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't played AC in a month and MY DREAMIE'S GONE sob


----------



## Naiad (Feb 18, 2015)

I vomited three times today fml


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 18, 2015)

I've honestly felt depressed and really bad about myself for the past few nights now. My mind has been clouded with nothing but negative thoughts about myself and my future after I graduate from my community college. I'm afraid that I'm going to turn out to be a total failure that will never be able to handle a steady job, mainly because I can't seem to find any interest in the program I'm in, but honestly it's the only hope I've got. I'm terrified that within 10 years from now, I'm still going to be the same lonely, self-loathing person I am now. I don't see myself ever having a relationship with anyone, and I'm scared that I'm just going to wind up dying alone and miserable.

This is too much for me to handle well.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess this new dose and attempt didn't work either...
I'm sad, disappointed. I'm really tired of the false hope. And I'm really tired of the pain...
I need to suck it up; this has been my life for half a year.
It might end up being a whole year or the rest of my life at this rate.

Oh. And I'm fighting with my boyfriend.
But whatever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



IncendiaryPyro said:


> I've honestly felt depressed and really bad about myself for the past few nights now. My mind has been clouded with nothing but negative thoughts about myself and my future after I graduate from my community college. I'm afraid that I'm going to turn out to be a total failure that will never be able to handle a steady job, mainly because I can't seem to find any interest in the program I'm in, but honestly it's the only hope I've got. I'm terrified that within 10 years from now, I'm still going to be the same lonely, self-loathing person I am now. I don't see myself ever having a relationship with anyone, and I'm scared that I'm just going to wind up dying alone and miserable.
> 
> This is too much for me to handle well.



Would my PMing be too forward?
I hate that you're feeling this way. 
You're not alone in it, honestly, you described a good portion of people I know personally.
You're not gonna be a failure or end up alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

still this assignments i wanna use more stuff


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 18, 2015)

It's the middle of the night and I just realized I have homework to do..


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 18, 2015)

I went to my dentist and this dentist has sush an attitude. I am waiting for a date when Im will go through a jaw sugery (I got overbite). Ive been waiting for 7 years for this and this sugery stops me for do anything. I don't dare take school class for improving my degrees and I have a deadline to be out of sweden in 5 years. But they just push the time over and over again. I Was supposed to do the sugery 3 years ago but it never happen. Everytime I travle somewhere. I risk to miss the date for the sugery. Anyways, this dentist was so upset seeing ONE tooth in dirt (not much at all) and she refuse todo anything about it and send me home. I told her that Ive been waiting for 7 years for this now. And she told me to stop whine. Well...trust me, have braces in 7 years is pain in the a s s.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, dude that sucks  My dentist used to be really bad until we had this really **** of an argue and then she and the staff became nice (am pretty oversensitive to drilling and stuff and I have pretty bad saliva).


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Major sudden headache .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Ami said:


> Major sudden headache .-.



Those are the worst D:

Also Yumi sucks so hard in Senran Kagura SV lol yeah gg doing her storyline.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

mmmm feeling invalid and i keep saying stuff and ppl keep arguing over it mmmmmmm


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> mmmm feeling invalid and i keep saying stuff and ppl keep arguing over it mmmmmmm



Don't feel too bad. That thread has a tendency to turn into a ****storm these days.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Royal mail smh ship already


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

cold weather and sore throat :c


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Stupid dad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

This student card company. Um sorry I want my card physical cause I need discounts not in a ****ing smartphone I don't even have one yet you now apparently need to claim you want it in you mail ><


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler: Family rant today



I wish my parents would stop using me as the middle man when they're ****-talking at each other. I get it that you hate each other's guts from the moment I was born (hell even before), but I don't want to be constantly reminded that one wants the other to die already. It's kinda funny how my mother thinks that I _should_ of turned out to be 'normal' in that hostile environment instead of my **** personality I'm embarrassed to talk about.

Another family-related issue that's been bothering me is my grandmother from my father's side. My father told me that it's been two months since she's been in the hospital because of her cancer turned to the worst. She was already in a fragile condition when I visited Okinawa for the first time in April and I'm dead worried. I've already lost my great-grandmother (who I've never got the chance to meet unfortunately) last year and I don't want to lose her too. I want to talk about my worries to my mother but then I remember she hates talking/listening to anything that relates to my father so that's a no go, and the weather looks like it'll go even worse tomorrow so my lunch with my close friend has been cancelled.

*TL;DR:* This week sucked.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

sell me yellow feather

mom go outside...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

The fact that my University didn't give us the day off with the extremely cold temperatures.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

They usually don't do that unless it's like covered in snow and undeground system and whatnot is off at least not here.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 19, 2015)

The fact that laundry is such an issue in our house.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

My boyfriend's progressive carelessness towards me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

should have bought yellow feather fml


----------



## Radda (Feb 19, 2015)

Sobbbb (　◜◡‾) I was planning to surprise my mommy and daddy today by cleaning the house but I was a loud mouth and I blurted it out,and there are so many chores to do.But as long as they're happy


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 19, 2015)

Ive been so sensetive lately...


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 19, 2015)

im selfish


----------



## Marii (Feb 19, 2015)

a chemistry exam tomorrow that I haven't studied for haha whoops


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

my assignment. i'm not satisfied but then idk how else i could have done it lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Monster Hunter 4, please download faster.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 19, 2015)

why, when some people are in relationships do they need to spend every single minute of the day with each other. don't you have your own lives and **** to do?!?!?!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

wanted to post in two art shops but both don't accept guy refs. :L


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

Incredibly PISSED off


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

Spoiler



I still don't like what the democrats believe in. I heard that in the 1950's, if you were called a communist, your reputation was tainted forever. I wonder how the Obamacare supporters would survive in the 50's.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> Incredibly PISSED off



What happened?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

SO much hw UGH


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't want to go to my doctor's appointment tomorrow because ugh. 
It's just the same thing every time, ughhhh...

And I'm still catching up with messages on here and I got picky/unhappy and thought it would be a great idea to reset my second town so here I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

US got their stuffed shipped out yesterday EU GET ON ITTTTTT


----------



## kassie (Feb 20, 2015)

I always ask questions knowing I'm going to hate the answer I get. Ugh.


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 20, 2015)

I feel hated by everyone... I am just gonna go... I shouldn't complain


----------



## Aradai (Feb 20, 2015)

I feel so horrible but I don't want to talk to my friends about it :^)))))


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

^ Then don't complain, since you can't trust your friends.

I'm bothered by the fact there's so many generic people around here, we need people with taste and not people who just adore anime all the time, or atleast that cutesy kawaii bullcrap.


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ^ Then don't complain, since you can't trust your friends.
> 
> I'm bothered by the fact there's so many generic people around here, we need people with taste and not people who just adore anime all the time, or atleast that cutesy kawaii bullcrap.



you're bothering me


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Then stop being bland!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo made me wonder if I'm kawaii.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Before anyone gets my message wrong, I mean all the generic cutesy crap, y'know, stuff like Lucky Star and that.

It's like vomiting from my eyes eeeeeee


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Before anyone gets my message wrong, I mean all the generic cutesy crap, y'know, stuff like Lucky Star and that.
> 
> It's like vomiting from my eyes eeeeeee



It's alright, I'm gonna have to agree with you on that. I mean it doesn't really bother me but I agree that it's generic. Pink is also really really overused for some reason, especially in people's towns. XP


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Before anyone gets my message wrong, I mean all the generic cutesy crap, y'know, stuff like Lucky Star and that.
> 
> It's like vomiting from my eyes eeeeeee



Sighhhh thank you for stating this,I get so upset when people likes THAT rather then the good stuff coming out these days,it's a pain in the ass talking to these people who non stop go on about Madoka Magica and LUCKY STAR.The only anime like this I can handle has to be Doraemon.
You got a nice voice of reason and I respect that.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 20, 2015)

Madoka was pretty dark though. Kinda weird of you to compare it to Lucky Star like theyre something similar lol. The cutesy crap was more like a twist in the beginning to make it look like you were watching a cutesy anime.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

Radda said:


> Sighhhh thank you for stating this,I get so upset when people likes THAT rather then the good stuff coming out these days,it's a pain in the ass talking to these people who non stop go on about Madoka Magica and LUCKY STAR.The only anime like this I can handle has to be Doraemon.
> You got a nice voice of reason and I respect that.


To be fair, Madoka was only cutesy for the first half or so before it became grimdark. It came out of left field, and created a lot of fans.

And also a lot of viewers for Kamen Rider Gaim, which also started out fairly lighthearted and became darker as the show went on.

(Get rekt, Aldnoah Zero fans.)


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

lost my pokemon game


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

What bothers me? People who are arrogant about race.

Another thing that bothers me. The rich are being hated a lot in our country.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What bothers me? People who are arrogant about race.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me. The rich are being hated a lot in our country.



idk what country you're from but I'll openly say that, as someone who lives below poverty level and whose entire immediate family is below poverty level, living on the outskirts of a rich town... I absolutely dislike rich people right off the bat. I'm generally very open and friendly and trusting but there are some things that make me put my guard up and after the way I've been treated and the things I've heard said by ~the rich~ (not even disgustingly rich CEO types either - upper middle class / lower upper class) about people like me and my loved ones, I absolutely side-eye them right from the start. No one will ever get me to feel bad about doing that. Not after the stuff I've seen, endured and heard. And we could get into politics but ehhh...

LOL now I'm bothered just thinking about the political aspects and wealth distribution, oppression of the poor etc etc I'mma go lay down or make some tea lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> idk what country you're from but I'll openly say that, as someone who lives below poverty level and whose entire immediate family is below poverty level, living on the outskirts of a rich town... I absolutely dislike rich people right off the bat. I'm generally very open and friendly and trusting but there are some things that make me put my guard up and after the way I've been treated and the things I've heard said by ~the rich~ (not even disgustingly rich CEO types either - upper middle class / lower upper class) about people like me and my loved ones, I absolutely side-eye them right from the start. No one will ever get me to feel bad about doing that. Not after the stuff I've seen, endured and heard. And we could get into politics but ehhh...
> 
> LOL now I'm bothered just thinking about the political aspects and wealth distribution, oppression of the poor etc etc I'mma go lay down or make some tea lmao



Well here's the problem. The democrats are taxing the rich really high, accusing them of being greedy and stealing from the poor. But here's the facts. The people the democrats are trying to aid are the people who both don't want to work and get paid for not working. The rich population that isn't greedy got their money by working hard. And they're being hated by the democrats because they're getting paid lots for working hard. If you don't work, should you get paid for not working? If you're looking for a job, and you're not giving up, then yes. That isn't welfare abuse. It's the ones that abuse the welfare system that don't deserve to be paid. And the rich are being scapegoated for being greedy when they work hard.

Racism is a serious issue, but classism is just as bad. Do you think people should get paid equally for unequal work?


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Racism is a serious issue, but classism is just as bad. *Do you think people should get paid equally for unequal work?*









we all know how this turned out


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Well here's the problem. The democrats are taxing the rich really high, accusing them of being greedy and stealing from the poor. But here's the facts. The people the democrats are trying to aid are the people who both don't want to work and get paid for not working. The rich population that isn't greedy got their money by working hard. And they're being hated by the democrats because they're getting paid lots for working hard. If you don't work, should you get paid for not working? If you're looking for a job, and you're not giving up, then yes. That isn't welfare abuse. It's the ones that abuse the welfare system that don't deserve to be paid. And the rich are being scapegoated for being greedy when they work hard.
> 
> Racism is a serious issue, but classism is just as bad. Do you think people should get paid equally for unequal work?



If the rich weren't greedy then they'd be happy to pay more to help lower classes??? I'm not saying all rich people are necessarily greedy, but it sounds like you're defending those who are.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

I was planning to get some ice cream but now, I'm just overly nauseous... ugh.


----------



## nard (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Well here's the problem. The democrats are taxing the rich really high, accusing them of being greedy and stealing from the poor. But here's the facts. The people the democrats are trying to aid are the people who both don't want to work and get paid for not working. The rich population that isn't greedy got their money by working hard. And they're being hated by the democrats because they're getting paid lots for working hard. If you don't work, should you get paid for not working? If you're looking for a job, and you're not giving up, then yes. That isn't welfare abuse. It's the ones that abuse the welfare system that don't deserve to be paid. And the rich are being scapegoated for being greedy when they work hard.
> 
> Racism is a serious issue, but classism is just as bad. Do you think people should get paid equally for unequal work?



u just crossed a line

people who are poor try and get as much money as possible and you're saying they shouldnt get paid by the government? ok

you must be a very nice person


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

Jawile said:


> we all know how this turned out


Lifting it a bit too far in one direction. A person running a company holds more responsibility than a person putting Mars bars into a box, and I'm sure Apple2012 knows that as well.

As for the wage gap, it's pretty large in the US. People being paid minimum wage can't get by while the rich just get richer every year, so of course there's going to be at least some resentment to people that are extremely well off due to a broken system.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> If the rich weren't greedy then they'd be happy to pay more to help lower classes??? I'm not saying all rich people are necessarily greedy, but it sounds like you're defending those who are.



The point is that you should not hate people for making more money. They worked hard, they get the benefits. And hating them for having more money makes you ignorant. It's not that I think we should have an uneven distribution of wealth. It's class hatred that should end.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The point is that you should not hate people for making more money. They worked hard, they get the benefits. And hating them for having more money makes you ignorant. It's not that I think we should have an uneven distribution of wealth. It's class hatred that should end.




mmm
and what about the people who were just born with wealth and don't do ****? *because those people actually exist*


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The point is that you should not hate people for making more money. They worked hard, they get the benefits. And hating them for having more money makes you ignorant. It's not that I think we should have an uneven distribution of wealth. It's class hatred that should end.



That actually reminds me of the school system and how the small few excel while the vast majority barely pass. And how the teacher dumbs down the class or postpones easy assignment due dates so that everyone can do the work, even though a lot of people just don't care and do minimal work while the people who actually try hard get bored easily in class.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The point is that you should not hate people for making more money. They worked hard, they get the benefits. And hating them for having more money makes you ignorant. It's not that I think we should have an uneven distribution of wealth. It's class hatred that should end.



People don't hate them for having money. People hate them for not using said money for anything constructive, aka being selfish. If you support selfishness then... don't.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> That actually reminds me of the school system and how the small few excel while the vast majority barely pass. And how the teacher dumbs down the class or postpones easy assignment due dates so that everyone can do the work, even though a lot of people just don't care and do minimal work while the people who actually try hard get bored easily in class.



CAN WE GET THIS STRAIGHT MY GOD

Poor People =/= Lazy People


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> u just crossed a line
> 
> people who are poor try and get as much money as possible and you're saying they shouldnt get paid by the government? ok
> 
> you must be a very nice person



Okay, I'm not saying that poor people shouldn't get paid by the government. There are legitimately people who don't have a job and are looking for one. Yes, since they can't get a job due to union greed, unsafe working conditions, abusive employers, or business failure, being on welfare is necessary because they can have a nice living as they continue looking for a job. Now if you bring up the people who don't want to work, that's a problem. Welfare isn't for laziness. It's a social safety net.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> That actually reminds me of the school system and how the small few excel while the vast majority barely pass. And how the teacher dumbs down the class or postpones easy assignment due dates so that everyone can do the work, even though a lot of people just don't care and do minimal work while the people who actually try hard get bored easily in class.



This sounds like you're generalizing those who don't get straight A's. Somebody can do more than "minimal work" and still barely get by in school. You're right, this is a good metaphor for the economy. Especially the part about many of the smartest people waiting around for the others to catch up rather than helping them.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> CAN WE GET THIS STRAIGHT MY GOD
> 
> Poor People =/= Lazy People



I know. It's just that I know a lot of people that take advantage of not working... and are lazy... it's a bit embarrassing... >_>


----------



## nard (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, I'm not saying that poor people shouldn't get paid by the government. There are legitimately people who don't have a job and are looking for one. Yes, since they can't get a job due to union greed, unsafe working conditions, abusive employers, or business failure, being on welfare is necessary because they can have a nice living as they continue looking for a job. Now if you bring up the people who don't want to work, that's a problem. Welfare isn't for laziness. It's a social safety net.



"oh boo hoo im poor but im too lazy to work so im just gonna sit here and die..."


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> I know. It's just that I know a lot of people that take advantage of not working... and are lazy... it's a bit embarrassing... >_>



Again, don't generalize a whole demographic based on just what you've seen.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> This sounds like you're generalizing those who don't get straight A's. Somebody can do more than "minimal work" and still barely get by in school. You're right, this is a good metaphor for the economy. Especially the part about many of the smartest people waiting around for the others to catch up rather than helping them.



For example, we were given work time to work in class on a project that was supposed to be done already and people just sat around chatting and not even doing the work... the project ended up being turned in a week after its intended due date. Nobody cared. The teacher laughed, not sure of what he could do to get our lazy class to turn in work since we usually have a very low turn-in rate for almost every single assignment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Again, don't generalize a whole demographic based on just what you've seen.



I know. I'm just saying that people like that exist and that, that fact should be taken into consideration. I'm sure there are better people out there as well.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> I know. It's just that I know a lot of people that take advantage of not working... and are lazy... it's a bit embarrassing... >_>



*Do not abolish welfare because some people abuse it.*

The mother of my friend is working to support her two children after her husband abandoned her. She's working hard, but she still needs welfare. She still needs to take care of her kids. Her life is _hard_.

Sure, in a class environment, she'd be that girl who doesn't get all that good grades. However, she'd also be that girl who studies hard and does her best. _Those people are who the school system needs to slow down for._

Not everything is strictly black and white.


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> "oh boo hoo im poor but im too lazy to work so im just gonna sit here and die..."



I'm so sorry if I offended you, but I don't tolerate hatred of any kind.


----------



## nard (Feb 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm so sorry if I offended you, but I don't tolerate hatred of any kind.



why are you tolerating your own hatred towards people who are trying to get money

please tone the **** down


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

"What's bothering you?"

The fact that I feel sick and am probably going to go vomit right now... *sigh*


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> To be fair, Madoka was only cutesy for the first half or so before it became grimdark. It came out of left field, and created a lot of fans.
> 
> And also a lot of viewers for Kamen Rider Gaim, which also started out fairly lighthearted and became darker as the show went on.
> 
> (Get rekt, Aldnoah Zero fans.)





Dinomates said:


> Madoka was pretty dark though. Kinda weird of you to compare it to Lucky Star like theyre something similar lol. The cutesy crap was more like a twist in the beginning to make it look like you were watching a cutesy anime.



I'm sorry I judge Madoka Magica without doing my research on it :/ I never finished watching it so it was kinda wrong of me to say that on first impressions,sorry x_x


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> "What's bothering you?"
> 
> The fact that I feel sick and am probably going to go vomit right now... *sigh*



It's... it's back... *hides*

I can't do this anymore... I can't... someone, shoot me.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Radda said:


> I'm sorry I judge Madoka Magica without doing my research on it :/ I never finished watching it so it was kinda wrong of me to say that on first impressions,sorry x_x



Oh, it's a really good anime, definitely worth a watch to me at least, I'm no expert lol


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> It's... it's back... *hides*
> 
> I can't do this anymore... I can't... someone, shoot me.



Go drink some water,if your on your period or something fill up a hot water bottle and wrap it with a piece of cloth and just put it against your stomach,or go crud,maybe it's diahrrea coming out the wrong way x\




tokayseye said:


> Oh, it's a really good anime, definitely worth a watch to me at least, I'm no expert lol


Thanks!For the anime recommendation!I just stopped watch since It wasn't my thing,but since 3 people said it came out in a good way,I'll be more than happy to give it another go!&#55357;&#56434;


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Radda said:


> Go drink some water,if your on your period or something fill up a hot water bottle and wrap it with a piece of cloth and just put it against your stomach,or go crud,maybe it's diahrrea coming out the wrong way x\



lmfao. nope. It's not...

Just my ****ty, depressive feelings...


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 20, 2015)

Radda said:


> I'm sorry I judge Madoka Magica without doing my research on it :/ I never finished watching it so it was kinda wrong of me to say that on first impressions,sorry x_x


I haven't seen it myself so I can't judge either, but I know quite a bit about it due to people I know talking about it. Through KR Gaim, which was also entirely written by Urobuchi (sans the promotional episodes), I've seen how the guy weaves his stories and it's honestly pretty impressive for a Japanese writer. It's also made me consider watching Madoka.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2015)

Madoka's a good anime. Just don't listen to the hype and go into it with no expectations, and you'll probably like it a lot more.


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I haven't seen it myself so I can't judge either, but I know quite a bit about it due to people I know talking about it. Through KR Gaim, which was also entirely written by Urobuchi (sans the promotional episodes), I've seen how the guy weaves his stories and it's honestly pretty impressive for a Japanese writer. It's also made me consider watching Madoka.



Hmmm it's just that the art styles so ugh,like I cannot take Homuras seriously cause she has this stone face to her and like seriously?Plus I heard that the girls in there get bad luck if they wish for something which I do not mind but still, but I guess we should all have a Madoka Magica day dedicated to cute dark crud



Myst said:


> lmfao. nope. It's not...
> 
> Just my ****ty, depressive feelings...



Okay man I freaking suck soooo much at interacting and talking to people but seriously,if you need help or someone to like talk to I'm here.Its my vaycay and my vaycay is everyone's 1 way ticket ride to vaycay too as much as I SUCK at comforting people #o#


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Radda said:


> Okay man I freaking suck soooo much at interacting and talking to people but seriously,if you need help or someone to like talk to I'm here.Its my vaycay and my vaycay is everyone's 1 way ticket ride to vaycay too as much as I SUCK at comforting people #o#



Thanks. I'll just stick in the basement, hoping that the games will be enough to distract me...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

My boyfriend is becoming completely uninterested in me. Like, we never text anymore, he never bothers to drop a call anymore because he says he doesn't know what to talk about. I'm thinking of breaking up with him but I really don't want to. I still love him and I'll wait for however long it takes to get the old him back. He was so sweet and loving and always ecstatic to see me when we first started dating. I want that back so bad and I'm getting misty eyed typing this so I'll stop. ;w;


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

I think my friends are replacing me or I might just be cloudy in the head...


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

I recently got over a sinus infection, but I still have the lingering cough and runny nose. I just want something to help soothe my throat. But nothing works and there's like nothing to drink at home.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> I recently got over a sinus infection, but I still have the lingering cough and runny nose. I just want something to help soothe my throat. But nothing works and there's like nothing to drink at home.



I heard that yogurt helps!


----------



## Naiad (Feb 20, 2015)

time to make a doctors appointment woopwoop

p sure I have a lung infection since I've been sick for the last month
also vomiting is a ***** : )


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

I shouldn't care about something but I actually care deeply about it...

emotions suck


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I heard that yogurt helps!



i dont have yogurt


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 21, 2015)

My doctor's appointment left me with a lot of disappointment. :/
Not looking forward to March 3rd...
On a lighter note of something annoying: Found my perfect map for my second town, but I chose the default face instead of the one I wanted with the little blush cheeks. Default face is cute enough and its a tiny thing.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My doctor's appointment left me with a lot of disappointment. :/
> Not looking forward to March 3rd...
> On a lighter note of something annoying: Found my perfect map for my second town, but I chose the default face instead of the one I wanted with the little blush cheeks. Default face is cute enough and its a tiny thing.



I hope things start to look up for you!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> I think my friends are replacing me or I might just be cloudy in the head...



Yeah, I definitely know how that feels. Like, I have a best friend that I've met online a number of years back. We started talking about Animal Crossing and whatnot for the most part back in the middle of 2013, then he wanted to Skype and play through some video games together on Steam, which we would typically do often now, or even just Skype and talk almost all day about whatever. This kept up for a long time, up until I left for college last September. He just slowly started to drift towards other groups of people, especially with the release of Smash, and now he mostly just talks to them now. We still talk through Skype, but honestly it's just not the same, and it's definitely not as often. Nowhere near as often. We used to Skype basically everyday, but now I'm lucky if we Skype even two or three times a week for a few hours, and when we do, either I can't come up with anything to say or he can't. Hell, he's even forgotten all about me a lot lately because he's been too busy with his other group of friends. Our conversations even over Facebook aren't that great either, considering he'll only just send me Facebook Stickers through Messenger or stop responding to me after a short period of time.

I can't help but feel like I did something wrong, but every time I ask him, he flat out says "No." Just "No." and that's it. He still claims that I'm still his best friend, and I've always considered him my best friend. Hell, I love him to the point where he's like a brother to me, but man, I'm just not feeling the same friendship I've felt a year or two ago. I'm pretty sure that he's basically replaced me with his newfound groups of friends at this point.


----------



## roweally3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Being forced into anorexia recovery by my mum  I'm so gonna relapse, I'm not ready for this D:


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

The way Tsukiyama moves confuses and scares me.. ;w;


----------



## JJarmon (Feb 21, 2015)

None of my childhood best friends are keeping in touch with me, no matter how hard I've been trying to message them every couple months asking them how they are, what's been happening in my life, etc. I'm not going to lie and say that it doesn't hurt my feelings, because the people I grew up with (no siblings), are leaving me behind in the dust. It really sucks and I'm feeling more lonely as the days pass.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

GameFAQ's users are so cancerous I have no idea where to start.

I made a thread asking some questions on Monster Hunter 4 since I was confused about on about Hunter Ranks and what they truly mean, also asking about certain armor sets and stuff, now I mentioned I have used my Powersave to help me with my main playthrough (Mainly to get materials that I can't be bothered to fight the same boss over and over just to make armor sets) and I'm getting insulted ever so badly because I'm "killing fun for myself and others" I get that I could be killing it for myself, sure, but others?

That's the problem, I want to HELP others, not be a **** about me having all this nice gear so I can loathe others for owning it, I LOVE helping others out, I could pretty much do most of these quests solo but I want to help others level up with me so they feel comfortable with playing.

The people on GameFAQ's are acting like I've just started the game and know nothing about it nor am interested in knowing these things, I did everything until Harth by myself without hacking and I loved it, sure it's not an achievement of sorts but I still appreciate the game for what it has to offer, and it's not like these 9 Star quests are a piece of cake either, even with these cheats, it's not making things easier by that much.

I can appreciate what they're trying to show, they're devoted to loving the series and It's completely understandable but I'm not like most hackers who WOULD be an arse about the game.

What annoys me more is I could've avoided all that grief if I took 10 minutes to google the stuff I was asking, especially the G-Ranked quest details.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> GameFAQ's users are so cancerous I have no idea where to start.
> 
> I made a thread asking some questions on Monster Hunter 4 since I was confused about on about Hunter Ranks and what they truly mean, also asking about certain armor sets and stuff, now I mentioned I have used my Powersave to help me with my main playthrough (Mainly to get materials that I can't be bothered to fight the same boss over and over just to make armor sets) and I'm getting insulted ever so badly because I'm "killing fun for myself and others" I get that I could be killing it for myself, sure, but others?
> 
> ...



Ugh, this is why I hate most communities/forums. TBT is the only one that I'm perfectly fine with using, but even then, I've seen people be a butt on here numerous times. That's just the internet for ya :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

Shamefully the Internet will always be like this which blows so much, I can agree on the TBT having the odd few jerks but yeah, nothing compared to GameFAQ's, that's for sure.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn it, I'm one the top posters again.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 21, 2015)

trying to get my avatar to a good gif of lady scheherazade but they keep going over the kb limit uahg


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2015)

Mind OVERLOAD!!! @.@


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 21, 2015)

I want 1000 more tbt for some art.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

People don't accept my weirdness. Yes I'm weird, it doesn't mean I'm gross or a bad person. I like to say crazy/random stuff for fun, it's my personality. People are just so freaking uptight.


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2015)

my head is trying to kill me as usual


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

hungry and tired


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 21, 2015)

My dad won't take me to the doctor's. It's been 5 months since this ****ing rash or whatever has spread all over my legs and now It's on my arms. It doesn't hurt or anything, and it doesn't itch, either. But now he's screaming at me because he doesn't want me to tell anyone about it because he has it 'under control'. Why do I have to live with this *****baby.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

flower child said:


> My dad won't take me to the doctor's. It's been 5 months since this ****ing rash or whatever has spread all over my legs and now It's on my arms. It doesn't hurt or anything, and it doesn't itch, either. But now he's screaming at me because he doesn't want me to tell anyone about it because he has it 'under control'. Why do I have to live with this *****baby.



Can you go to a nearby clinic or tell another adult?


----------



## Naiad (Feb 22, 2015)

Insulting my sexuality isn't a ****ing joke

Thanks.


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm hearing voices again... yyyup.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel tired but can't sleep


----------



## Radda (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanna be left alone but I CANT.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Neighbor's been singing at the top of his lungs for over an hour now. >.<


----------



## Marii (Feb 22, 2015)

got woken up at 4am by being called, and I can't fall asleep again... ~_~


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

art thieves.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2015)

just got outta bed and my fingers are going numb winter sucks im done with it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Iffy EU store, I want my stuff. Apparently my friend got his e-mail already


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Waited last minute to do a project for my class.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Waited last minute to do a project for my class.


AKA, me all the time in school B(


----------



## P.K. (Feb 22, 2015)

can my economics teacher pls stop throwing a tantrum as if she were a 5 year old


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

I texted my boyfriend "I just woke up and my stomach hurts really bad " and he said "Oh". Okay, I know there's not much he could have said, but I wish he would actually try for once...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

People creating useless threads. It's getting really annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> People creating useless threads. It's getting really annoying.



Not really. At least they are way more fun than people discussing random anime crushes and shi*t


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Still have to finish this dbq essay but my Ds is shouting at me to play it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Not really. At least they are way more fun than people discussing random anime crushes and shi*t



dude... That hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> dude... That hurts.



Lolol you seriously offended. Well it is as much as spam and I tend to generally be very ticked off by those thread. Sure I might have crushes on fictional characters but I don't go spam 45 threads about it


----------



## tobi! (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2964063/Gay-mom-says-gay-want-daughter-gay-too.html

I can't believe this is a thing.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Lolol you seriously offended. Well it is as much as spam and I tend to generally be very ticked off by those thread. Sure I might have crushes on fictional characters but I don't go spam 45 threads about it



Hold on, your opinion doesn't offend me. I meant it as a joke, I'm not actually bothered or concerned with your post. Secondly, spam 45 threads? I believe I only created one thread, and if there were some created previously.. Well I didn't see any so I decided to make one. 
I just felt it was a fun thread to make, so I could see what other people liked. That's all.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Also those being joking about being butthurt are even more annoying :]


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Also those being joking about being butthurt are even more annoying :]



It's cool. Thanks though. I'll continue to be my annoying self.


----------



## tumut (Feb 22, 2015)

What's bothering me is my damn villagers telling me to take a break. Do they seriously think that's gonna make the game less addicting? No humanoid animal is gonna tell me how to live my life!!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

I think my relationship with my mother is being destroyed.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 22, 2015)

Freaking Fauna. I plot reset for a good hour yesterday trying to get her where I wanted, but nope, she never went in that area. I just gave up and let her go wherever, but I'll probably regret it later.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

My mom wants me to do the dishes but I don't wanna.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 22, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I think my relationship with my mother is being destroyed.


I'm really sorry.  You already know this, but you can always talk to me if you need to talk to someone about anything. I've felt the same way before with my mom so I maybe kind of know how you feel a little (maybe???)

I really hope everything will be okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

dont wanna go up 7 am tomorrow smh these times

also ship already shjbfdsffffffff


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

need dollars. need n3ds. need ps vita.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

yes get vita its awesome

and i want criminal girls but rly no store here is selling it sorta


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

I really only want the N3DS for Xenoblade so I can probably just get the game and sit on it for a while. Vita pls. I need at least a handful of things now. Dangan Ronpa is probably gonna be the seller though. I can renew my PS+ and get those games I've been saving too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

get neptunia games (and the noire one), senran kagura shinovi versus...


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

LOL I am, Neptunia is easier to acquire on the Vita anyway at this point. I'm scared to look deeper now cause I'll end up with 50 games in a month like my PS3 ~_~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 22, 2015)

i wanna have some ramen but i don't know if i'm hungry enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

n64king said:


> LOL I am, Neptunia is easier to acquire on the Vita anyway at this point. I'm scared to look deeper now cause I'll end up with 50 games in a month like my PS3 ~_~


Yeah, the Noire is coming next week(or guys from the US got it this weekend if they did preorder). HYPE.

I would suggest Criminal girls but considering how they massacred it when they released it here, nope.


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll just have to come to you to tell me what's good for the Vita in the Japanese section if I'm unsure, Vita Queen Noiru.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Yer, do that. vm/pm is always open.

also bothering me royal mail smh their shipping.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Someone was doing a trade by giving me 60 mil IGB for 500 TBT. Bailed out on me while I wasn't even halfway finished picking the bells up. Never responded to my PMs. Won't give me a refund. Too scared to leave a negative wifi rating.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Someone was doing a trade by giving me 60 mil IGB for 500 TBT. Bailed out on me while I wasn't even halfway finished picking the bells up. Never responded to my PMs. Won't give me a refund. Too scared to leave a negative wifi rating.



Do it, or contact the mods if you still have the thread/pms/their posts they should be able to help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Someone was doing a trade by giving me 60 mil IGB for 500 TBT. Bailed out on me while I wasn't even halfway finished picking the bells up. Never responded to my PMs. Won't give me a refund. Too scared to leave a negative wifi rating.



Actually, you should give him/her a negative wi-fi rating without getting in trouble.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, you should give him/her a negative wi-fi rating without getting in trouble.



Yes. If you have proof they were scamming you shouldn't get into trouble


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes. If you have proof they were scamming you shouldn't get into trouble



So do I just PM a mod and tell them? Do I have to give links?


----------



## kassie (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> So do I just PM a mod and tell them? Do I have to give links?



Yes.


----------



## nard (Feb 22, 2015)

A friend of mine. I'm kinda worried about her...


----------



## Aradai (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel horrible bleh


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I feel horrible bleh



ily feel better soon !


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

one of my signatures looks bland with the thick spoiler, I'm thinking of using a thin one instead but idk =_=


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 23, 2015)

Spoiler: What's on my troubled mind.....



So I have a friend.... or at least we WERE friends.... he was a compulsive liar, and suffered from OCD..... a year and a half ago he became homeless and my boyfriend and I had a 3 bedroom apartment so we took him in and gave him free room and board to give him warmth so he wouldn't be on the streets in the winter.... and having him as a room mate was fun at times.... other times he was difficult to live with, but we managed..... you know, room mates fight at one point or another.... anyway he got involved with some REALLY sketchy individuals..... HE claimed they paid for him to move out of our place and got him a place..... I don't know how true that was..... But anyway it all happened so suddenly and he moved out the next day.....  He didn't speak to us again for almost a year. We found out he lied about his age. He was 32, not 25..... he lied about a lot of things.... but we still missed him.... I found him on Facebook. I messaged him. We got in contact. The three of us met up at the mall a couple months ago. I thought we were on the road to being friends again. Things got really busy with school and I lost touch with him. He may have thought I was avoiding him or something. I tried emailing him today. Blocked. He also blocked me on Facebook. I can't even find him. My boyfriend found him and messaged him..... I wanted to email him to see if he wanted to go see a movie with us..... But now I am DEEPLY hurt..... I feel rejected.... What's worse is that I am in a REALLY bad place. I am feeling depressed and I have been isolating. I emailed him as an effort to break that and get out and hang out with friends and surround myself with supportive people. But I feel like I am losing his support. I feel like he doesn't care about me. I care SO MUCH about him. And who the F*** would care about ME anyway?! He babysat my cats when we went away on vacation. He really bonded with them. He got them a cat tower and everything. What about our cats?! DOES HE NOT LOVE THEM?!?! How can he forget about our SWEET BABY BOYS?!?! Is he just going to ABANDON THEM?! ABANDON US?! OUR FRIENDSHIP?! ALL WE HAD?! DID IT MEAN NOTHING TO HIM?! Great..... because THAT'S what I need...... And my boyfriend keeps trying to tell me, "Oh, theres a billion reasons why the email didn't go through....", "Oh, I don't know WHY you can't find him on Facebook but I can when you search his name". We all know why..... BLOCKED. THAT'S WHY. HE WANTS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME. I AM WORTHLESS. HE WANTS ME OUT OF HIS LIFE. And if my boyfriend didn't have such a common last name, and there were dozens of him on Facebook, he would probably block him too....


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 23, 2015)

I have two lectures this morning and one in the afternoon, and I've only gotten a few hours of sleep.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Suzuya's butt. D:


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Seven lions' songs. And how I can't be home to listen since I'm off my 1 week school break.


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 23, 2015)

Servers are too full so I have to wait until mid-March. OTL


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

too anxious rn fml


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 23, 2015)

I was sick on friday and now I don't have a ride to go to school cuz my alarm didn't go off -,-


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

It's freezing here today but it wouldn't be so unbearable if it wasn't so dang windy. I hate freezing wind.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

I really wanna cuddle and snuggle and nuzzle my online lover so badly.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

My mouse is acting weird or Skyrim is better get a new


----------



## Naiad (Feb 23, 2015)

I just tried to kill myself

I am A+ okay


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> I just tried to kill myself
> 
> I am A+ okay



Why did you attempt suicide?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

I literally want nothing more than to go to a drag show and meet my idols and inspirations, but I'm too young and I ****ing hate it. Ugh, I wanna cry because I can't go anywhere or do anything.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 23, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Why did you attempt suicide?



Well, for starters, my mother beat me with my Math Textbook yesterday, and then attacked me with a knife while my dad watched. My dad, today, said I was no longer his daughter, and was on my own. My aunt believes this is all my fault, and my sister doesn't give two ****s about my life.

All around good times.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Well, for starters, my mother beat me with my Math Textbook yesterday, and then attacked me with a knife while my dad watched. My dad, today, said I was no longer his daughter, and was on my own. My aunt believes this is all my fault, and my sister doesn't give two ****s about my life.
> 
> All around good times.



Oh my God, have you called the police or child services?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Well, for starters, my mother beat me with my Math Textbook yesterday, and then attacked me with a knife while my dad watched. My dad, today, said I was no longer his daughter, and was on my own. My aunt believes this is all my fault, and my sister doesn't give two ****s about my life.
> 
> All around good times.



Seriously, why did your family try to do this to you? And how is this worth committing suicide for?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm really nervous about my million ap tests and sats coming up....

ignore this... everybody's problems are a million times scarier than mine.


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> I just tried to kill myself
> 
> I am A+ okay



I'm not going to lie to you and say 'everything will be okay' because things will seem bad for a time. The best thing you can do now is surround yourself with positive influences and do the things that make YOU happy. Don't worry about what other people think. Their opinions are meaningless to you. It only matters what you think of yourself. If you can find strength within yourself, a nice little happy place you can escape to, and awesome people who will support you no matter what, then you'll definitely feel a lot better. I hope that helped.

Well, disregard that... I feel like that'd help no one... *sigh*...


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

Smelling cigarette smoke since this morning -_-


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> I just tried to kill myself
> 
> I am A+ okay



killing yourself would let them win.

best way to shove it in their faces is to not give a **** about THEM. Prove to be successful without their help. I hope for you the best luck and best life ever.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Oh my God, have you called the police or child services?!



No.



Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, why did your family try to do this to you? And how is this worth committing suicide for?



I bombed a test, and this isn't the first time something like this has happened. I think I've put up with it for around 4 years, now?? I'm just so tired.



Allycat said:


> I'm really nervous about my million ap tests and sats coming up....
> 
> ignore this... everybody's problems are a million times scarier than mine.



//pats

tests suck u v u
Good luck ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> killing yourself would let them win.
> 
> best way to shove it in their faces is to not give a **** about THEM. Prove to be successful without their help. I hope for you the best luck and best life ever.



Thank you!
I'll consider this a moment of weakness and just do my best to move on ^^


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, I'll just slink into the darkness... I'm feeling useless again...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> No.



Then why didn't you report them? If they're abusing you like this, you need to report them to the police. I take child abuse extremely seriously.



> I bombed a test, and this isn't the first time something like this has happened. I think I've put up with it for around 4 years, now?? I'm just so tired.



Can you explain what this means? And just because they're being mean too much doesn't mean you can commit suicide.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm done with the whole "Childhood/Teenage years" thing. People tell me to appreciate it, but I'm finding nothing to appreciate. I can honestly say I want a job and responsibilities. It's better than being all hormonal and not having any freedom and having to be around a bunch of people I hate EVERY SINGLE DAY

I'll take a job and having to pay taxes and **** over this any day

also I'm probably gonna start randomly crying tomorrow for no reason and no one knows how to properly help me, even though I know how to help other people and it all just sucks. I want to sleep for 6 years and just be done with school. Like, can I just go to college already?


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Let another period of further isolation begin...


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

Menstrual Cramps. Oh, yeah, they're gone. Haha. But the back pain? Ha... Ha... Ha... yeah right.


----------



## Improv (Feb 24, 2015)

it's 1:30am and i have school in a few hours lmfao kill me //


----------



## sheepie (Feb 24, 2015)

whenever i show someone i care, i end up wishing i haven't.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't sleep and I'm really behind on school work.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Ship my ****ing stuff already dimwits


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

SO MUCH BUSY WORK


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

omg that took some time 

also tired af. fml


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

LET ME LOVE YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

EVERYWAY THAT I CAN...lol dat song..

also im hungry but i dont wanna clean up here just cause


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

I got Pokemon Alpha Sapphire last monday and I still haven't tried it out and I still don't intend to.
Heck, what's wrong with me?!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't wanna be back at school. -3-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

send me that email

also i dont wanna clean up here


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

one of my brother's friends wont leave me alone and i dont want to tell my brother


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler: ....Theres something wrong with me.



I am sitting in a dark room all by myself, isolating myself from my spouse and my cats. I just want to be alone with my thoughts..... I don't want to eat..... I don't want to do anything..... nothing gives me pleasure anymore..... nothing is ever as fun as it used to be..... I feel like hurting the thing on the outside to kill the thing on the inside..... I have been going weeks like this..... I know I am depressed..... I am in a mixed episode with depressive features..... I am barely coping, barely getting by with this..... I can't concentrate, study.... I can't even function like a normal human being like sleep properly....  Or at ALL some nights. I can't keep living like this.....


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Spoiler: ....Theres something wrong with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a dark room all by myself, isolating myself from my spouse and my cats. I just want to be alone with my thoughts..... I don't want to eat..... I don't want to do anything..... nothing gives me pleasure anymore..... nothing is ever as fun as it used to be..... I feel like hurting the thing on the outside to kill the thing on the inside..... I have been going weeks like this..... I know I am depressed..... I am in a mixed episode with depressive features..... I am barely coping, barely getting by with this..... I can't concentrate, study.... I can't even function like a normal human being like sleep properly....  Or at ALL some nights. I can't keep living like this.....



that's not wrong at all, it's very humanlike and lots of people feel like this sometimes. In cases like this, only anime like One Piece or cutie pies like Dengeki Daisy can make my world brighter ;v;

I'm bothered by the fact that it's almost 1 am and I still need to do English homework and other stuff.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> No.



Then get the hell off the computer/tablet/whatever and *DO IT*. Telling strangers online won't do a damn thing unless you get help.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Everything is making me really emotional right now

Like, I don't mind having emotions other than depression and anxiety for once.

It's the good kind of emotional, just not at a good time.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Everything is making me really emotional right now
> 
> Like, I don't mind having emotions other than depression and anxiety for once.
> 
> It's the good kind of emotional, just not at a good time.



don't hold back them feels.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> don't hold back them feels.



I'd love it if my mom came home to me just bawling my eyes out in front of the computer in a dark room, lol. 

Listening to Ben Folds isn't helping. Like, these lyrics



Spoiler: Deep stuff







 Think of me
Anyway you want
I can be
The problem if that's easier
In your head
Move the pieces around
Things I've said
Turn the memory upside down

And it makes it better I know
But sometimes it's hard to swallow

In time I will fade away
In time I won't hear what you say
In time, but time takes time you know

Tell your friends
The things they wanna hear and see
Start the drums
Band against the enemy

And in time I will fade away
In time I won't care what you say
In time, but time takes time you know

In your head
Move the pieces round
Things I've said
Turn the memory upside down

It might make it better, I know
But sometimes it's hard to swallow

In time I will fade away
In time I won't care what you say
In time, but time takes time you know
Time takes time you know


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to pee really bad and I'm not sure what to do, please help.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I have to pee really bad and I'm not sure what to do, please help.



Use the bathroom!

I also really have to pee... But my bed is so warm and comfy.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Use the bathroom!
> 
> I also really have to pee... But my bed is so warm and comfy.



And my face is glued to this phone screen. D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> And my face is glued to this phone screen. D:



No one said you couldn't take it with you...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> And my face is glued to this phone screen. D:



Just make sure you don't drop it while you're peeing.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Just make sure you don't drop it while you're peeing.



That is very good advice. I'm always afraid I'll accidentally drop my phone if I'm near a toilet with it.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm stuck and don't know what to do over my crush .-.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That is very good advice. I'm always afraid I'll accidentally drop my phone if I'm near a toilet with it.



I accidentally did once, and it wasn't fun. Luckily it turned out okay.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 24, 2015)

i ****ed up.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

I keep telling my dad not to mess with my DS and cartridges, but he never listens, like just a few minutes ago I was eating dinner and browsing the iPad, and my mom called me into the living room to look at something (the DS was in the living room at the time and I was playing AC on it, but it was on sleep mode), and I saw my dad fiddling with my DS, I told him to stop messing with it, and then I took the DS from him, I realized my dad took the AC cart out of the DS, because I saw the screen said, "Game card has been removed. Please press the Home button." I panicked so much and I was crying because I was afraid that my town was going to be corrupted, and my mother and father were just like, "It's a game, don't worry about it." But they don't understand though -_-

Luckily my game is fine (it was my second town), so I'm relieved about that. But I'm still kind of mad at my dad -_-


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I keep telling my dad not to mess with my DS and cartridges, but he never listens, like just a few minutes ago I was eating dinner and browsing the iPad, and my mom called me into the living room to look at something (the DS was in the living room at the time and I was playing AC on it, but it was on sleep mode), and I saw my dad fiddling with my DS, I told him to stop messing with it, and then I took the DS from him, I realized my dad took the AC cart out of the DS, because I saw the screen said, "Game card has been removed. Please press the Home button." I panicked so much and I was crying because I was afraid that my town was going to be corrupted, and my mother and father were just like, "It's a game, don't worry about it." But they don't understand though -_-
> 
> Luckily my game is fine (it was my second town), so I'm relieved about that. But I'm still kind of mad at my dad -_-


i hate when parents feel the need to TOUCH TOUCH TOUCH. no such thing as privacy or respect...


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Me, just being a whiny little *****.....



THIS IS THE THIRD TIME NOW!!!! OMG!!!! I HAVE A LIFE, YOU KNOW! Well.... No, I don't..... The life I live is hardly a life at all and hardly wort living.... BASICALLY, I am working towards getting my two last dreamies, Kody and Mira. And ugh.... Lately (THIS IS SO PATHETIC) I spend HOURS on TBT just LURKING like some kind of loser..... I refresh the page of the Villager Trading Plaza.... Kody is being held for me..... But NO MIRA. FOR DAYS. I go offline for 2 HOURS TWO! And someone posts Mira in Boxes and BAM she is sold for 99K.... 99K!!!!!! I WOULD PAY MILLIONS!!!!! I WOULD PAY HUNDREDS OF TBT!!!! I DON'T CARE!!!!! THIS IS HONESTLY THE THIRD F***ING TIME THIS HAS HAPPENED THIS WEEK ALONE..... Where my Dreamie is on the board one of the very FEW TIMES I am offline..... because.... let's face it, guys.... I am online ALL THE DAMN TIME. BUT WO THE F*** CARES, RIGHT?! ITS JUST A GAME!!!! HAVE FUN! "YOU WILL GET THEM EVENTUALLY". "OH, SEARCH ELSEWHERE, LURK, TUMBLR....." I WANT TO SCREAM! Because I am a winy little *****. CALM DOWN, KILO! F*** YOU! I AM SORRY, BUT TO HELL. WITH. YOU! When you are as depressed as I am, when the SLIGHTEST thing goes wrong, EVERYTHING GETS BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION..... it turns into this HUGE CATASTROPHE...... its not like i can just TURN IT OFF LIKE A SWITCH! I BLAME MYSELF. I BEAT MYSELF UP. I FEEL GUILT. I FEEL ANXIOUS. I FEEL HELPLESS. I FEEL OVERWHELMED. DISTURBING THOUGHTS COME INTO MY HEAD. I FEEL OUT OF CONTROL. I FEEL LIKE GIVNG UP. I LOSE HOPE. NOTHING GIVES ME JOY OR PLEASURE ANYMORE. CLASSIC, TEXTBOOK, CLINICAL DEPRESSION. ITS THE WAY IT IS, FOLKS. THE WAY IT IS.....


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to stop being stuck at home all day and get a job! Any job! I want to talk to people again...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

My phone is so stupid. It has the audacity to be considered a "smart" phone.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 25, 2015)

I just got someone's voided villager.


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 25, 2015)

People are being really jerky! animals are better then people you can't hear them judge :{


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Headache


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 25, 2015)

Irritating people on this forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

DPD like really.. dis tracking


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 25, 2015)

i cant stay happy for long


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

who can...?

also idk what to get for lunch


----------



## unravel (Feb 25, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Well, for starters, my mother beat me with my Math Textbook yesterday, and then attacked me with a knife while my dad watched. My dad, today, said I was no longer his daughter, and was on my own. My aunt believes this is all my fault, and my sister doesn't give two ****s about my life.
> 
> All around good times.



Uhhh this is why I hate people and had lose faith in them My classmate's girlfriend was also abused by her mom man I really hate people tbh oh and by the way I've tried these too except they call me useless and **** and I still don't get they love me im like wow can you stop faking pls.

during retreat I wrote a letter that how much I hate them I think they took it and read it well the next day they receive the letter and seems they don't care.

I hate lies


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

i hate java homework
why do i have to use recursion to make a calculator and compare strings? 
It is literally the WORST way to go about this

i'm so sick of calculators


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

calculators are only fun to write with  lol

also i gotta wait almost a week for my schtuff.. agh


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

my back hurts
because school bag is so damn heavy and we have to carry it with us all the time


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

My teacher that I have to be around right now is annoying as heck.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

i afked on tera and im at school, just found out we're in a guild vs guild OMG lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

My battery is almost dead and it's not even mid day yet.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I keep telling my dad not to mess with my DS and cartridges, but he never listens, like just a few minutes ago I was eating dinner and browsing the iPad, and my mom called me into the living room to look at something (the DS was in the living room at the time and I was playing AC on it, but it was on sleep mode), and I saw my dad fiddling with my DS, I told him to stop messing with it, and then I took the DS from him, I realized my dad took the AC cart out of the DS, because I saw the screen said, "Game card has been removed. Please press the Home button." I panicked so much and I was crying because I was afraid that my town was going to be corrupted, and my mother and father were just like, "It's a game, don't worry about it." But they don't understand though -_-
> 
> Luckily my game is fine (it was my second town), so I'm relieved about that. But I'm still kind of mad at my dad -_-



protip: probably shouldn't leave your stuff around if you live with tools that are gonna mess with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

good job mom not reminding me you were going out tonight


----------



## Brackets (Feb 25, 2015)

homesick and sister's eating disorder got worse


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

it's too cold to exist


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Zane said:


> it's too cold to exist



yes im freezing so much here ugh


----------



## tobi! (Feb 25, 2015)

Pissed for two main reasons.

1. My mom bought a **** ton of chocolate and my dogs got into it cause she's too stupid to realize that dogs can JUMP.

2. My community service hours are due. I have to have eight and I have zero. I hate how they're forcing us to be "good" people. Anyway, hopes to getting eight hours over the weekend.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Norski said:


> Pissed for two main reasons.
> 
> 1. My mom bought a **** ton of chocolate and my dogs got into it cause she's too stupid to realize that dogs can JUMP.
> 
> 2. My community service hours are due. I have to have eight and I have zero. I hate how they're forcing us to be "good" people. Anyway, hopes to getting eight hours over the weekend.


Good mom .____.

Well I did not order courier so why did you give me DPD.. ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also adobe pdf cause they removed so you can't click links in pdf documents anymore wtf


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

stupid posts merge. *grumble grumble*


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 25, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number isn't out until March 10th. I'm hyped for it now.
That, and I won't be in college town when my Toad amiibo preorder is ready. I'll be on my March Break and will be home for the whole week.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> protip: probably shouldn't leave your stuff around if you live with tools that are gonna mess with it.



I don't, I leave my DS near my bed, I don't know why my dad has to keep snooping around my stuff even though he's looked at my DS multiple times.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I don't, I leave my DS near my bed, I don't know why my dad has to keep snooping around my stuff even though he's looked at my DS multiple times.



well only one thing left to do; get a golden safe with a magic key and keep the safe in narnia. also have a magic lion guard it to be sure.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> well only one thing left to do; get a golden safe with a magic key and keep the safe in narnia. also have a magic lion guard it to be sure.



Yeah thanks for the advice


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Yeah thanks for the advice



no prob, just don't get fooled by scam artists and get a fake safe.

but in seriousness, that'd suck.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 25, 2015)

Required volunteer work is ridiculous. It's like forcing someone to be a good person.


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

I should be doing my assignments but.. lazy


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 25, 2015)

nevermind, guilty


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 26, 2015)

Having people pissed at me for doing stuff that they do themselves, and do more. And constantly being told that I don't care about it. Why am I the only one who can be blamed for all this? Look at yourselves.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

did she get perm banned?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> did she get perm banned?



I guess. At least she could troll in style


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> did she get perm banned?



dying because this is like the 3rd time I've seen someone ask about her, even I asked LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> he's not fun at all



Pretty sure it's really a girl... after that one fight about calling people the wrong gender (saying a he is a she and vice versa), she's gone by SHE ever since


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

My sleeping schedule is ****ed, my eating habits are ****, and I can't go outside and exercise and ride my bike because the weather sucks. I feel really unhealthy and I hate it!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

I love the cold weather but I'm pissed because this stupid jacket I bought looks nice, but when you wear it and the wind blows, it feels like I don't even have a jacket on. Like wtf jacket.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> dying because this is like the 3rd time I've seen someone ask about her, even I asked LOL



Do you know if she was perma banned? I've been wondering for awhile lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> Pretty sure it's really a girl... after that one fight about calling people the wrong gender (saying a he is a she and vice versa), she's gone by SHE ever since



I remember Mariah saying they were a guy... But I didn't see this whole fight thing so I have no idea


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

sorry i dont keep up with her and her bans cuz i dont care enough to log in everyday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> dying because this is like the 3rd time I've seen someone ask about her, even I asked LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



fair enough, IT is very annoying at least


----------



## Emmy (Feb 26, 2015)

My back has a bad knot.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

I WANT TUESDAY


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know if Mariah is permabanned or not, but it's more likely that's she's banned for a long time rather than banned forever. It's pretty easy to get banned here since they don't take too kindly of rulebreakers, but permabans are rare. I don't pay attention to what she does, so I don't know why she's banned. But even the most popular users aren't immune to getting in trouble. In fact, nobody's immune to bans, but it's a good thing that the most popular members avoid breaking the rules.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Nah, why should they be immune? I don't think the staff are that corrupt imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nah, why should they be immune? I don't think the staff are that corrupt imo.



That's true too, but regardless of popularity, there are always people who tend to look for trouble or do something bad. Obama is still popular, but he got engaged into some scandals. And some popular people aren't that bad either. Steve Jobs was popular, and I don't think he did anything wrong (unless if you want to bring up South Park here). Popularity doesn't necessarily influence behavior, but there are goods and bads of the more loved people on the Earth.

This is not just applicable to real world, but it's applicable on TBT too.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanna cuddle with my boyfriend but I can't right now.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Do you know if she was perma banned? I've been wondering for awhile lol.



I've got no idea. 

It seems like she up and left, but as said above if she just got a really long ban, she might have just not cared about coming back or forgot the ban was over. I'm trying to remember around the time I saw her last and there was some board where she posted something of her style, a mod came in and said "That'll be the end of that" and I swear I never saw her again. But there was a stickied board, that up until recently, she was the most recent post on and it was in like Nov/Dec. If she got a long ban it could last until March or more. I've seen people whine about a 4 month ban before on here ~_~

LOL I'm talking like this is a missing persons case but everyones asking....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually speaking of bans, did Lambdadelta get banned after the last fight with Oranges? They both vanished at the same moment and now she's been gone longer than oranges.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I remember Mariah. She was rude to me for no reason. She irked me.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nah, why should they be immune? I don't think the staff are that corrupt imo.



The ones I see most don't seem to be corrupt, but there was that "pro racism/homophobia/sexism" thread like in August that lasted the entire month even after the incredible cat fights and reportings. One of the staff came in and tried to tell people that "ur allowed ur own opinion and poc do cause more problems y u no listen to these people", which was a little screwed up since it the thread became pretty much "yeah white people are better than poc", it FINALLY got deleted and locked by another staff member, like 4 weeks into the ridiculousness.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I remember Mariah. She was rude to me for no reason. She irked me.



Who's Mariah?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nah, why should they be immune? I don't think the staff are that corrupt imo.



The staff isn't corrupt though.



Apple2012 said:


> That's true too, but regardless of popularity, there are always people who tend to look for trouble or do something bad.



hi.



Apple2012 said:


> This is not just applicable to real world, but it's applicable on TBT too.



TBT is the real world.




n64king said:


> I've got no idea.
> 
> It seems like she up and left, but as said above if she just got a really long ban, she might have just not cared about coming back or forgot the ban was over. I'm trying to remember around the time I saw her last and there was some board where she posted something of her style, a mod came in and said "That'll be the end of that" and I swear I never saw her again. But there was a stickied board, that up until recently, she was the most recent post on and it was in like Nov/Dec. If she got a long ban it could last until March or more. I've seen people whine about a 4 month ban before on here ~_~
> 
> ...



Look at Lambdadelta's old posts. If you can see her avatar, then she's not banned. If her username is still black, then she's not banned.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 26, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Who's Mariah?



Some loser who thought she was Mariah Carey's attitude persona and posted diarrhea everywhere. She was irrelevant.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Look at Lambdadelta's old posts. If you can see her avatar, then she's not banned. If her username is still black, then she's not banned.



Is that the way to tell? Then shouldn't we be able to decipher what Mariah's issue is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone go to her profile and do that thing he just did...


actually tbh yall boring with this same fight everyday.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Eh her name is brown in links but black on profile so idk guess she could possibly return


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

I kinda miss Mariah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I kinda miss Mariah



Yeah, Mariah's like TBT's grumpy cat.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I accidentally slept through the two lectures I had today, and I found out I had an assignment that's worth 20% of my final grade due today. It was assigned last week but I completely forgot about it because I was too caught up in feeling depressed last week. Oops.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Pfft I asked if LambdaDelta got banned but she posted today once.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2015)

Do not discuss suspensions or bans in here. They are a private matter.


----------



## Cory (Feb 26, 2015)

Justin is restricting the free flow of "creativity"


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I want pancakes but I'm too lazy to go make them.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been "sleep-aid" free for a few days now. Things are evening out more.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to go to sleep, but I also want to eat...All the while, I have to wash the dishes..._*by hand*_


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

My teacher assigned us a stupid project.

We're reading "Cyrano" and we have to write a "tweet" relating to a certain scene.

Kill me~


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm sleepy but I don't wanna sleep.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Even though, I have things to do...I simply can't pull myself away from here...this also bothers me.


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)

I cannot stay focused for the life of me right now. ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

I remembered about the cook at my second school....
She would lick her hand and flip the hamburger patties...with her hand....
I never had the hamburgers or cheeseburgers...I got the chicken nuggets...but she'd still touch them with her disgusting saliva infested hands...


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

It's so boring just seeing artists losing their talent by constantly doing their work the same way.
Yes, bases are just so boring, It's literally just playing dress up with the same doll in the same pose everytime.

Someone has to agree with me here, It really puts me off wanting to try to do a TBT Commission with em'


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm terrified and scared for Suzuya's well being and I can't- ;w;


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm mad at myself because I had no school for 2 weeks and I didn't work enough even though I have a super important exam at the end of the year which might be decisive for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 27, 2015)

Seriously **** Peta.


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a bit angry because a girl at my class tends to randomly start to cry and then, when someone comes and asks her what's the problem, she tells them it's my fault, even if I didn't do anything to her. At least, my teachers know I'm innocent, and my parents and the girl's parents have talked to the school, so I have my parents, her parents and all the adults in the school on my side of the battle.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Norski said:


> My teacher assigned us a stupid project.
> 
> We're reading "Cyrano" and we have to write a "tweet" relating to a certain scene.
> 
> Kill me~








_Finally, senpai is noticing me!_


----------



## tobi! (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol that made me laugh


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish the memory would fade from my head.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

Norski said:


> Lol that made me laugh


hugs u

I remember having really boring projects in school 8(


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 27, 2015)

i feel like i'm already screwing up at running a rp consistently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

My friend won't be coming over this weekend, which is fine, but whenever she is over, her parents either make her come home early or something always interferes...and Idk....Part of me is bothered, but part of me isn't...Idk...
Sometimes I feel like I really don't want any friends, because it really wouldn't take me that long to get accustomed to not having any...I've been there before. I can take it.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 27, 2015)

i rlly want to spend money on games and im just going to run out of money one day
and live in a box


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

I seriously have not done one productive thing today. I stared at my laptop screen all day and my head reeeaalllyy hurts now. yay me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Spoiler: This is true about me



I am 100% anti-feminazi. It's the right thing to support equal rights between men an women, but to hate men like how feminazis hate them is the work of the devil. Do you even know how bad they are?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I wish the memory would fade from my head.



I know this probably sounds still, but I remember seeing a therapist perform a technique of causing a memory to fade, though the event itself isn't. The therapist instructed a woman to think in as much detail as possible about the memory, imagining every aspect of it, and as this woman did, the therapist waved her hand across the woman's face rapidly. You should be able to perform this technique yourself, though I'm not sure exactly how reliable it is.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

My internet is crummy. Sadface.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler: This is true about me
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% anti-feminazi. It's the right thing to support equal rights between men an women, but to hate men like how feminazis hate them is* the work of the devil*. Do you even know how bad they are?



reminds me of the time someone told me to go to hell because I'm pansexual
good times
and yes
lots of people know how bad feminazis are


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I know this probably sounds still, but I remember seeing a therapist perform a technique of causing a memory to fade, though the event itself isn't. The therapist instructed a woman to think in as much detail as possible about the memory, imagining every aspect of it, and as this woman did, the therapist waved her hand across the woman's face rapidly. You should be able to perform this technique yourself, though I'm not sure exactly how reliable it is.



That sounds very vaguely like EMDR. I've never heard of it being done with waving your hand across the person's face; usually I see people saying they used a pen as a point to concentrate on or something. If we're thinking of the same thing, it's supposed to be an extremely helpful method of treatment. Obviously not everything works for everyone, but as a woman with PTSD I've researched my options extensively and EMDR was pretty much always accompanied by positive reviews.

You can't erase memories like Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind (unfortunately - believe me I'd love to) but you can make intrusive thoughts and recurring nightmares and stuff much less frequent and much less painful. Therapy ftw.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Judging GFX for my contest is hard like I want to love all of the GFX and shower them all with TBT but I know I can't do that. D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> reminds me of the time someone told me to go to hell because I'm pansexual
> good times
> and yes
> lots of people know how bad feminazis are



The difference is that you're not intolerant. I have a major issue with intolerance, and it should not take the better of oneself or go into power (like my earlier complaint about how the rich is being discriminated).

This may sound hypocritical, but I am intolerant against intolerance.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> reminds me of the time someone told me to go to hell because I'm pansexual
> good times
> and yes
> lots of people know how bad feminazis are



clearly your only reason to go to hell is to tell satan to stick it up his -


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

I didn't find the dumb Creepypasta scary until I went to bed, and now I can't stop thinking about it. :///

I should just stop reading scary stories since this always happens lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Someone on here is in a relationship with a Josh, and I can't remember who! D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I didn't find the dumb Creepypasta scary until I went to bed, and now I can't stop thinking about it. :///
> 
> I should just stop reading scary stories since this always happens lol.



The word "creepypasta" reminds me of "the flying spaghetti monster".

This also reminds me, I wish I can talk about the Uncyclopedia, but the funny stuff are being deleted, so I lost interest.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

The Disney horror movie 'Escape from Tomorrow' wasn't even scary in the least bit, but it somehow bothered me...


----------



## Naiad (Feb 28, 2015)

Emmy said:


> clearly your only reason to go to hell is to tell satan to stick it up his -



sometimes u just gotta get laid to see the light
on a side note
has satan ever gotten laid


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 28, 2015)

"The Dress" on Amazon...


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> -useless snip-


Wait, Creepypasta's are s'posed to be scary?
I thought they were BS that everyone can just laugh at, especially that Ben Drowned meme.

Ok I'm bothered because I think Bayonetta is hot and I barely get attracted to vidya game characters.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wait, Creepypasta's are s'posed to be scary?
> I thought they were BS that everyone can just laugh at, especially that Ben Drowned meme.



Haha! Yeah, most of the ones I've read really aren't all that scary, but this one kind of freaks me out whenever I go to bed for some reason. I'll be fine eventually, though.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Haha! Yeah, most of the ones I've read really aren't all that scary, but this one kind of freaks me out whenever I go to bed for some reason. I'll be fine eventually, though.



What is it called? I'd be interested in reading it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Bowie said:


> What is it called? I'd be interested in reading it.



It's called NoEnd House. There's also a sequel that I read, but I'm not entirely sure if it's by the same author since the writing style seemed a bit different. 

You can also check out Ted the Caver, which my friend told me to look up last year. I wasn't very interested in it, but a lot of people seem to really like it. It's pretty long, though.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't believe what I did last night. I want to take it back but I can't. I feel so guilty, should I tell my mom? Nahh, that'll put me in deeper water than I already am...


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's called NoEnd House. There's also a sequel that I read, but I'm not entirely sure if it's by the same author since the writing style seemed a bit different.
> 
> You can also check out Ted the Caver, which my friend told me to look up last year. I wasn't very interested in it, but a lot of people seem to really like it. It's pretty long, though.



Thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I can't believe what I did last night. I want to take it back but I can't. I feel so guilty, should I tell my mom? Nahh, that'll put me in deeper water than I already am...


wow wat did u do, did u put the screw in the tuna?

Now that's gonna make you in a deep place.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

the wifi is so slow today -_-


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

The weather is pissing me off! WHY CAN'T THE SNOW JUST GO AWAY!


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2015)

my sister posting her ~anti vaccine~ bs on her facebook sigh i don't like judging how other ppl raise their kids and whatnot but when they're your nephews it really sucks to think they're gonna be pointlessly exposed to preventable diseases because she won't vaccinate


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

My pill case of antibiotics not opening, my contacts getting dog hair on them, the very existence of Justin Bieber..


----------



## Aradai (Feb 28, 2015)

Skype crashed my computer while I was trying to change my profile pic and now my entire history report is gone smfh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

The situation I was having problems with is solved here, so there's nothing here.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

My dad... he went too far this time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My dad... he went too far this time.



What did he do?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My dad... he went too far this time.



Are you okay?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 28, 2015)

Really slow morning


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> My dad... he went too far this time.


Emotionally? Driven too far? Forgot to pick up the soda?

Details man, DETAILS.
I don't want to find out he drove to Switzerland while you're somewhere else!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

TMZ is playing in my fav sushi place ;(


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

I want to go see Pippin but my family is too poor

Hooray for unemployment!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

I feel unecessary


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't figure out what to write for my upcoming speech.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Alot of people have really bad looking original characters around here.

I'd give names but I'd be whipped by the staff but I'll just say: Why do you have to make their boobs so big?

Not everyone here are little japanese perverted men.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Feb 28, 2015)

I am living animal crossing, as in i am in the process of moving into my new apartment. And New Leaf is one of my few escapes. Ohboy...


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2015)

being so new to animal crossing.
i'm happy that i have one friend who's helped me a whole lot, but i always feel bad depending on her to help me out so much.
( thank you dear, you know who you are.)


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

ugh...


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

My avatar is bugging me. ; 3; I can't decide if it looks stupid or not that half of Saria's head is cut off.


----------



## Joy (Mar 1, 2015)

I really need to study but I'm lacking motavation


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

After voicing a characters for over two years, I just got randomly booted from the spot. I'm actually really pissed. I think it's unfair to just replace me, especially because I didn't get to talk through it or anything. And then the person just tried to cover it up with compliments and ****, and how I got to voice other characters, when just two days ago she was talking about how I'd be getting a ton of lines for this MAIN ROLE. Ugh...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 1, 2015)

selcouth said:


> My avatar is bugging me. ; 3; I can't decide if it looks stupid or not that half of Saria's head is cut off.



It's cute! I like your signature too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

When people block me for having different opinions or stating my opinions. I mean, really. The ignore list feature is only good if someone is flaming you directly, trolling you directly, harassing you, or spamming/advertising. If I have opinions against tumblr, different political opinions, or have anything in my profile or sig they do not like, those are not good reasons to block.

Case in point, I said that tumblr is sexist because someone told me that feminazis use it, and some girl abusively and unjustly blocked me for saying that. I know that's only some of the tumblrs that are sexist, but what I learned from someone else is that tumblr is mostly female and 4chan is mostly male. I later learned that Tumblr isn't as bad as what I believed, but it's already bad enough that this one girl blocked me for stating my opinion. It's also not ignore list worthy to oppose intolerance or insult someone's interest without the intention to annoy someone.

I don't believe that tumblr is sexist anymore, but I'm still not joining.


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> It's cute! I like your signature too.



Aaah, thank you!!

-----

I dislike how pushy and impatient some people are on this forum. :/
_Especially_ in The Museum.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Aaah, thank you!!
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



I don't really know what's going on in the Museum recently, but that sounds pretty bad. I'm not as impatient as I used to be, but when I make a bad behavior, I learn from it completely and not apply it to my personality. I set an order in January, and I don't mind waiting till June to get it, but I doubt it will be held back like that.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

one of the tags in the thread is bothering me lol


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

imbeciles. 
I'm surrounded here.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

fup10k said:


> imbeciles.
> I'm surrounded here.


Welcome to my life.


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 1, 2015)

Guess who's gonna have 4 hours of sleep before going to their morning class, haha...


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Welcome to my life.



i love that song

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> When people block me for having different opinions or stating my opinions. I mean, really. The ignore list feature is only good if someone is flaming you directly, trolling you directly, harassing you, or spamming/advertising. If I have opinions against tumblr, different political opinions, or have anything in my profile or sig they do not like, those are not good reasons to block.
> 
> Case in point, I said that tumblr is sexist because someone told me that feminazis use it, and some girl abusively and unjustly blocked me for saying that. I know that's only some of the tumblrs that are sexist, but what I learned from someone else is that tumblr is mostly female and 4chan is mostly male. I later learned that Tumblr isn't as bad as what I believed, but it's already bad enough that this one girl blocked me for stating my opinion. It's also not ignore list worthy to oppose intolerance or insult someone's interest without the intention to annoy someone.
> 
> I don't believe that tumblr is sexist anymore, but I'm still not joining.



u shouldn't apologize for having an opinion, you should apologize for being rude about it.

and tumblr is still a cesspool of ignorance.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

random steam adds.. with private profiles, um :<


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know if I should tell my mom about what I did or not. The last time I got caught, I promised her and my entire family that I would never do it again and that I've learned my lesson. But I did it again anyway. I'm so disrespectful and disobedient, ugh I hate it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Them phishers tho lmao

Man, I've been constantly losing on Smash Bros, it's kinda making me feel really really bad, didn't even get any close battles while fighting Jav.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

jesus christ

admins on here are so sensitive.

just got an infraction for writing "MAGIC"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Them phishers tho lmao
> 
> Man, I've been constantly losing on Smash Bros, it's kinda making me feel really really bad, didn't even get any close battles while fighting Jav.



jav is a hacker


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> jesus christ
> 
> admins on here are so sensitive.
> 
> just got an infraction for writing "MAGIC"



tell me about it lol.

also lol sure i accepted since it might be someone from here.

but totally private profile. thanks >>


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> jav is a hacker


His Yoshi is a monster that it actually made me salty, but Meta Knight has alot of **** match-ups in Smash 4.

He said my Ike was good even tho Ike is cheap???


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 1, 2015)

i have to go somewhere at 4:30 and won't be back until 10 pm -_-
I DON'T WANT TO GO ANYWHERE ON SUNDAY FAMILY YOU STUPIDS
SO **** ANNOYING
I ACTUALLY WANT TO SPEND MY WEEKEND FREELY


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> u shouldn't apologize for having an opinion, you should apologize for being rude about it.
> 
> and tumblr is still a cesspool of ignorance.



But I'm not being extreme about it. That second line you said (cesspool of ignorance) sounds more valid of an argument than my argument before. Just one question about this user who put me on her ignore list: Is she really intolerant of any kind (i.e, feminazi, misogynist, classist etc), or is she blocking me for being rude once. I was not intending to annoy her at that time, as she needs to remove me from my ignore list.

Another abuser of the ignore list blocked me for having some oliver & company sig. I can have anything I want in my sig as long as it abides with the rules, and if it's not inappropriate, then why is it worth blocking for? Having different opinions is one thing, but not tolerating others for having different opinions is what I'm against. Since I changed my sig, I was removed from that person's ignore list, but that's still not a wise thing to block people for.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But I'm not being extreme about it. That second line you said (cesspool of ignorance) sounds more valid of an argument than my argument before. Just one question about this user who put me on her ignore list: Is she really intolerant of any kind (i.e, feminazi, misogynist, classist etc), or is she blocking me for being rude once. I was not intending to annoy her at that time, as she needs to remove me from my ignore list.
> 
> Another abuser of the ignore list blocked me for having some oliver & company sig. I can have anything I want in my sig as long as it abides with the rules, and if it's not inappropriate, then why is it worth blocking for? Having different opinions is one thing, but not tolerating others for having different opinions is what I'm against. Since I changed my sig, I was removed from that person's ignore list, but that's still not a wise thing to block people for.


I literally don't get why you're so riled up about a girl "abusing" the ignore list. Who are you to dictate what you can and what you can't do with site features? And now you're spouting stuff at her, jeez.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But I'm not being extreme about it. That second line you said (cesspool of ignorance) sounds more valid of an argument than my argument before. Just one question about this user who put me on her ignore list: Is she really intolerant of any kind (i.e, feminazi, misogynist, classist etc), or is she blocking me for being rude once. I was not intending to annoy her at that time, as she needs to remove me from my ignore list.
> 
> Another abuser of the ignore list blocked me for having some oliver & company sig. I can have anything I want in my sig as long as it abides with the rules, and if it's not inappropriate, then why is it worth blocking for? Having different opinions is one thing, but not tolerating others for having different opinions is what I'm against. Since I changed my sig, I was removed from that person's ignore list, but that's still not a wise thing to block people for.


you care too much about what other people think of you


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I literally don't get why you're so riled up about a girl "abusing" the ignore list. Who are you to dictate what you can and what you can't do with site features? And now you're spouting stuff at her, jeez.



Honestly though lol. People can use it however they want. Your getting all bent out of shape over it probably justifies why she blocked you in the first place tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol, you guys.

Should be say idgaf what people think of me, really if I'm a broken record or weeb but if they are constantly gonna burst it, then yes it's another thing.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

All these "draw me tons of **** and you might win a giveaway" threads that are cropping up are really bothering me. People already have issues valuing artists' work and to just expect a ton of art for free is... idk, rude is the wrong word, probably, but it's really not sitting right with me at all. Yeah, you might get some ingame money. Might. Meanwhile, the OP still has all this stuff you drew for them and spent time and effort on... it's not cool, man. Most giveaways are, I don't know, actual giveaways where you just give things away, not thinly-veiled _trades _or ways for you to be showered in artwork you're not going to compensate 99% of the entrants for. >:|



Lady Timpani said:


> Honestly though lol. People can use it however they want. Your getting all bent out of shape over it probably justifies why she blocked you in the first place tbh.



lmao, the second I saw this post I knew what it was in reference to. didn't even need to poke back through the thread. \o/

Le gasp... people using the ignore list to ignore people! Who ever would have guessed it would be used for that function, haha. I guess I'm abusing site features by using them for what their literal purpose is...? I'm dying rn.

I went against my better judgment and viewed the post following that one, and all I have to say to "I'm not an offensive person" is, dude, you literally compared feminists to nazis. You compared a movement for social equality to the slaughter of 11 million people. And why? Because boo hoo, a woman said something mean about men once? lmaooo totally not offensive at all, u right, u right
that one comment told me all I need to know about'cha and what I know is this: I don't want to interact with you, and won't do so again, beyond this post. I don't "need to remove you from my ignore list" - not having to look at what you say improves my experience on this website. it's really not hard to understand.


----------



## valval (Mar 1, 2015)

Having to do data entry at home on a Sunday night, because my clients all swarm me with stuff late Friday afternoon -_-


----------



## Syd (Mar 1, 2015)

//that users judge one another based on time on a site


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Not everyone on this site jumps immediately on someone for nothing. Don't you think you should evaluate yourself to see if it's YOU that's the problem and not everyone else?

Also, you totes said: 





Apple2012 said:


> I don't know why I brought up politics there, but I was trying to say that men had more power, which is why I felt that it's worse to be meaner to a girl than a boy.



You feel it's worse the be meaner than girls than boys. That's sexist. You can be mean to any gender equally.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

im bothered because of this convo im following but yeah i have my popcorn.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> You feel it's worse the be meaner than girls than boys. That's sexist. You can be mean to any gender equally.



But I didn't know how to say it right.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a sale thread, and there are people sitting in there and not posting and I really want offers!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But I didn't know how to say it right.


That's a good excuse.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I have a sale thread, and there are people sitting in there and not posting and I really want offers!



Happens to me a lot.

I can't stand waiting for Sable to give me the QR machine. It's taking too long.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

I want Sims 4 but...expensive...not on Steam...expensive expansions...origin...no deals


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> I want Sims 4 but...expensive...not on Steam...expensive expansions...origin...no deals



but theres always torrent lmao

jk dont torrent


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> but theres always torrent lmao
> 
> jk dont torrent



lol, even if i wanted to, i couldn't. even if you pirate the game, it turns out all pixally. (EA actually did that on purpose)


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm catching a cold again...


----------



## Joy (Mar 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> I want Sims 4 but...expensive...not on Steam...expensive expansions...origin...no deals



I kinda do and don't

I've seen all the pretty custom content and kinda want the game now haha
But that price and all the crap the game is missing is a turn off.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

It happens with so many games nowadays...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'm catching a cold again...



Hope you feel better! I've had a cold for the past few days, I might even have to miss swimming practice tomorrow :c


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hope you feel better! I've had a cold for the past few days, I might even have to miss swimming practice tomorrow :c



Thanks! ^w^

Aww... that stinks. I hope you feel better too!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

my nose is getting rlly stuffy, i think spring is finally showing its face.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 1, 2015)

I go to this McDonald's near my apartment. Not for the food, mind you, but because its my secret study hideout. Open 24 hours. Unlimited refills on Coffee. (right now small coffees are free!) Booths with big tables that I can spread my books on. Great lighting that keeps me focused. Its away from home where distractions like the TV are. Free Wifi. What more could I want? I go here to study ALL the time, and I get A LOT done. Its PERFECT. 

Recently these rowdy highschool kids have invaded my space. They run around the restaurant. They barely order anything. They are loud. One guy went into the women's washroom with one girl and the girl screamed her head off and no one did anything.... the manager keeps threatening to BAN the kids, but my boyfriend and I come back here every day these past few days, and they have been here EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. Where are their parents?! And the manager just lets them stay..... they disturb the other diners.... If the manager threatens to ban them, they should follow through or else they won't learn the consequences of their actions. There are elderly here, children here who are sensitive to profanity.... they could trip someone using crutches while they are running around like that..... AND I CAN'T STUDY! (Yes, I know McDonald's isn't exactly a Library meant for studying, but it ISN'T EXACTLY A PLAYGROUND FOR 15 YEAR OLD IDIOTS EITHER!)

Those kids bother me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

I have recovered after all these hurtful posts pointing at me in a negative light, but I'm not taking anymore heat from any of you guys.

Please do not reply to me about this. We are done with this subject.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I have recovered after all these hurtful posts pointing at me in a negative light, but I'm not taking anymore heat from any of you guys.


Honestly, if you get that bothered by posts on a forum, maybe you should keep your views for yourself. A bunch of your social and political posts show that you have a small mind about big issues, so those specific posts turn out very provocative. It's only natural that people are going to react to it. Some with mild annoyance, others with full-blown anger.

Don't get me wrong about this, I'm not telling you to shut up. I'm just saying that, knowing those posts will get (often negative) reactions, and that you're so bothered by the aftermath, you'd protect yourself by keeping conversations shallow. Other members obviously won't change the way they respond to things.

It's just a suggestion. In the end, the decision about this affects only you.


----------



## zelorm (Mar 1, 2015)

My butt has a crack and the doctor wont get me a new one


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

zelorm said:


> My butt has a crack and the doctor wont get me a new one



u should sue


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been like really busy lately and I am just like really stressed out about school and stuff. I'm worried that I won't pick the right career for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

They may have bothered me a while ago, but I still don't like them:


Justin Bieber isn't the most annoying thing that comes from Canada. What's even worse the overpopulated brown geese called Canada geese. They're so annoying. These loud birds must shut up if they fly over the US. Domestic geese are fine, but the loud birds of Canada (the geese) are annoying. I'm grudging against them for their noises back when I lived in Kansas (it sounded like a whole bunch of turkeys making noises).
The Australian Rabbit plague. I hope this gets taken care of as well.

They may sound weird, but there are some animals in real life that are annoying.


----------



## Murray (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> They may have bothered me a while ago, but I still don't like them:
> 
> 
> Justin Bieber isn't the most annoying thing that comes from Canada. What's even worse the overpopulated brown geese called Canada geese. They're so annoying. These loud birds must shut up if they fly over the US. Domestic geese are fine, but the loud birds of Canada (the geese) are annoying. I'm grudging against them for their noises back when I lived in Kansas (it sounded like a whole bunch of turkeys making noises).
> ...



Lol wtf how does that effect you in any way???


----------



## Naiad (Mar 2, 2015)

ok but canada has kinder eggs
why cant the usa be cool and have kinder eggs smh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

so ****ing sleepy and I have someone coming around the house to help me improve my social skills.
this is the worst zzz


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The Australian Rabbit plague. I hope this gets taken care of as well.



??/ what do u mean? this got taken care of ages ago

you see, when they built the great wall of china, which was all know was built to keep the rabbits out, it was so effective that it actually stopped the rabbits even coming to australia, i guess they built it underwater too or something?
but yea the rabbit plague has been gone forever thanks to the great wall of china


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 2, 2015)

One of my DA friends is talking of leaving. This guy said Ok Bye and without thinking I called him a Jack***. So now we are in a comment war about hoe anyone with such 'horrid art' should leave and how I am a hypocrite and yadayada... yup can't catch a break


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> Lol wtf how does that effect you in any way???



Lol wtf at both. Bieber is way more annoying than ducks. At least ducks can sing and don't look like sex dolls for teenagers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Honestly, if you get that bothered by posts on a forum, maybe you should keep your views for yourself. *A bunch of your social and political posts show that you have a small mind about big issues*, so those specific posts turn out very provocative. It's only natural that people are going to react to it. Some with mild annoyance, *others with full-blown anger*.
> 
> Don't get me wrong about this, I'm not telling you to shut up. I'm just saying that, knowing those posts will get (often negative) reactions, and that you're so bothered by the aftermath, you'd protect yourself by keeping conversations shallow. Other members obviously won't change the way they respond to things.
> 
> It's just a suggestion. In the end, the decision about this affects only you.



I know that I shouldn't reply to this, but there's a few things to clear up.

That first bolded sentence maybe true, but in reality, I have a more complex mind than what you know. Even if I have a good understanding of both sides, I'm always one-sided on many political issues, and it's usually right wing.

For that second bolded sentence and the second paragraph, it's actually their fault that they're taking offense that far. I've been stressed all day because of them. But after talking to someone about it, it's actually that some people on the internet are always mean. They just need to grow up. Some of the liberals in Congress or in a debate act way too childish when they pull the race card. They call people "racist" for not supporting them, which is not only childish behavior (especially since they're old), but this can lower their credibility scores. Although you guys aren't calling me racist, you are doing something similar.

Discrimination against different opinions on political and religious views are controversial, but discrimination against opinions on almost anything else is just ridiculous (like how people trash talk others for liking or hating certain villagers in Animal Crossing). So discrimination against all different opinions is bad.

Also, I'm not a very bad person in general. If you see me flame or troll someone, I'm doing it *only* to those who have been mean or rude to me (or a few others if they're getting cyberbullied), not to people who just can't agree with me. Two wrongs don't make a right, but I am very defensive. The only reason why I'm bothered by the aftermath to some posts is because they are actually flaming, not just annoyed.

I will keep in mind that I shouldn't bother posting if I get annoyed by others' posts, but so should they. It's okay to argue, but not attack others. There are rules similar to what I said here.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> but yea the rabbit plague has been gone forever thanks to the great wall of china


That's good because I wouldn't know what to do without you, Jake 8(


----------



## Lil Miss Eve (Mar 2, 2015)

*P*eople being rude. I see it often on here if I look in the right places. I mean, don't yell at them or downgrade what they're saying, just be nice or shut up.​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Calm down. Also mean or rude can have different context depending on how much you can take, which here most people can't "much" it seems.

Also if someone has right-wing opinions it's guaranteed to spark something unless you're in closed companion meeting or something.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 2, 2015)

One of my classmates. She strongly believes that she's the bane of my existence and thinks that I despise her?



Spoiler



Like I'm either off or leave early on mondays because of my ''monday sickness'' and the fact that I have really **** monday-exclusive classes that day (cooking, orthodox & pe) And because of it some of these teachers approach me to speak about grading and ****, especially my pe teacher who right now just went **** it and has told me to just walk 5km on every pe lesson. She also threathens me about summer teaching, as if I'm gonna waste my summer upping a grade that will barely affect me when applying to the school I wanna get into *only book grades apply, so out of the three only orthodox affect me. However the school emphasizes on grades that ive got goin strong anyway so no worries *

But anyway this girl every effin time I speak to a teacher will afterwards ask me what happened in a very suggestive tone,
 like ooo gettin a 4 girly )) *lowest grade*

And while my teachers have mentioned grading they barely talk about it and instead talk to me about how I'm gonna work for my number, like my pe teacher decided just make me walk every lesson.

But since I don't care to tell her any of my private things she assumes the worst and just goes 
)) oh i see *giggle and turn to her friends*

And while it's annoying I don't really mind, but she really thinks I do. 
For example she steps her asking game up on Mondays right before my cooking class, since I'm in the same group as her & I'm pretty sure by me being absent she can bring her bff from the other group. However the reason I usually leave right before cooking class is because I've been on the important lesson of the day (math) and have made my pe teacher stfu about me being absent so my motivation is low, cooking is boring and it ends 30 min before my last class which is also boring and painful. So I usually magically start feeling like **** and go home.
Yet this girl treats it like her superpower, be mean to me before class and I wont be there. And what sickens me is how everytime I leave before cooking class on mondays she's really happy about it. I mean I get it, it's ''empowering'' But would you really be happy about making someone skip classes because of you?
Which is not the case mind you, but she seems to think so.

Again I don't really mind her doing it. It only makes me feel a bit awkward not knowing how to react to her misunderstanding by purpose but what does bother me is how she thinks. Jesus.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rude people on the forum. Like come on, is it that hard to keep this a friendly community?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Rude people on the forum. Like come on, is it that hard to keep this a friendly community?



Eh, i think it's most kids here, like 10-12 yo people not wanting pizza v. politics but getting drawn into it and thinks they know best.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> is it that hard to keep this a friendly community?


Shamefully, yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Rude people on the forum. Like come on, is it that hard to keep this a friendly community?



All of the internet is like that, and not just Bell Tree. The worst ones are 4chan, youtube, and reddit.


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2015)

every day i try to come up with the right words to describe how much i sincerely hate my own computer but strong enough words haven't been invented yet

also what makes you think i can hear you when you're talking at normal speaking volume in the other room and i'm sitting here with music playing..


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

I need to clean out my dusty computer but it's too hard for me to lift. We don't live with any men either..


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my jeez rekt. Lol

I have to get a time extension on a video project since I didn't go to school Friday o:


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh wow, y'all are still going, huh o__o

I... was just gonna complain that I'm still mad about the "draw me stuff" giveaways but I think I'll just, uh. Come back later. (lol)


----------



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you, reindeer. You da real MVP.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> All of the internet is like that, and not just Bell Tree. The worst ones are 4chan, youtube, and reddit.



Lol, those are pretty lame comparing to other places.

Also yes when they make a forum for a kids game where you can cuss more than neopets.. is not a good idea. I mean it's a good idea but it's bound to be rude people. Also when adults feel they can't be adults and need to keep their tone down ... too much might be a bit harsh to put it, but just saying there are reasons why neopets is the way it is so to say.

Not saying I want harsher word filter or stricter ban, but really a lot of people are older (or just act).. then it is the way it is.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

mfw open house tonight and gotta sing for choir


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 2, 2015)

computertrash said:


> mfw open house tonight and gotta sing for choir


inb4 ur mvp because of beautiful voice


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 2, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> One of my classmates. She strongly believes that she's the bane of my existence and thinks that I despise her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's creepy. That girl sounds bat sh** crazy. Sorry you have to put with that crap.. I got into a lot of fights in high school so I won't give advice on how to handle your stalker lol but good luck hun

On another note... *I really hate when my neighbors in my apartment building think the hallway is their living room and scream on their cellphones, seriously stfu and go inside YOUR HOUSE*


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 2, 2015)

Someone is mini-modding my behavior after the thread was closed (and other past behavior...) when they're technically doing the exact same thing to me atm and claim they aren't, makes me rethink coming back here after a very brief hiatus. I already admit i was wrong too so i don't know what more they want me to do


----------



## valval (Mar 2, 2015)

;_; impending doctor appointment


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 2, 2015)

What bothers me is people don't use the report button like they should. I mean, I totally get that a lot of people like to tell each other off and make stabs at people to make themselves feel better but geez, I wish people knew that on the Bell Tree it get's them with a warning as well. Backing down from an argument and reporting it instead isn't a sign of weakness, it's a sign of maturity and will help you avoid warnings. 

Another thing that bothers me is that I want to make takoyaki and we don't have a place that sells octopus around here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> What bothers me is people don't use the report button like they should. I mean, I totally get that a lot of people like to tell each other off and make stabs at people to make themselves feel better but geez, I wish people knew that on the Bell Tree it get's them with a warning as well. Backing down from an argument and reporting it instead isn't a sign of weakness, it's a sign of maturity and will help you avoid warnings.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me is that I want to make takoyaki and we don't have a place that sells octopus around here



Sorry if you couldn't find places that sell octopus. Other than the octopus, what is takoyaki? Is it Japanese or Korean food?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Sorry if you couldn't find places that sell octopus. Other than the octopus, what is takoyaki? Is it Japanese or Korean food?



Takoyaki are like little...hushpuppies in a way, round and filled with chives, octopus, and other flavorings. I believe it's Japanese. Gallows and I watched a cooking show called Cooking with Dog on YouTube where they make a whole lot of delicious looking Japanese food. We really like seafood so we thought takoyaki sounded like something we would eat.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> What bothers me is people don't use the report button like they should. I mean, I totally get that a lot of people like to tell each other off and make stabs at people to make themselves feel better but geez, I wish people knew that on the Bell Tree it get's them with a warning as well.



I think most people do that, but when nothing is done they get frustrated.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Takoyaki are like little...hushpuppies in a way, round and filled with chives, octopus, and other flavorings. I believe it's Japanese. Gallows and I watched a cooking show called Cooking with Dog on YouTube where they make a whole lot of delicious looking Japanese food. We really like seafood so we thought takoyaki sounded like something we would eat.



That's pretty cool.

But in my personal life, I'm not a fan of hush puppies, and I outgrown eating at the only fast food chain that sells them. It was 9 years ago when I did.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Also this company. Does it really take 2-3 weeks to send me a freaking card?!

I mean I sent after a physical one already... Idiots.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I think most people do that, but when nothing is done they get frustrated.



Unfortunately, people may think nothing is being done because we don't usually make it public when something is done. People get warnings/infractions, PMs talking about what they did, and suspensions all the time. Mods are only human and we don't see everything all the time so when things are going on and no one has reported it, chances are we won't get to it fast enough. All it takes is one person to report. I just hope more people report instead of arguing because it's not worth getting a warning yourself. We don't care "who started it" which is why we have some people complain as to why they got a warning as well. Little arguments are fine but when it comes to putting people down and making them feel bad then we have problems. 


Apple2012 said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> But in my personal life, I'm not a fan of hush puppies, and I outgrown eating at the only fast food chain that sells them. It was 9 years ago when I did.



I say that they're like hush puppies but only in that they are round and made of batter. They're not fried like hush puppies and are actually quite healthy for you all things considered.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately, people may think nothing is being done because we don't usually make it public when something is done. People get warnings/infractions, PMs talking about what they did, and suspensions all the time. Mods are only human and we don't see everything all the time so when things are going on and no one has reported it, chances are we won't get to it fast enough. All it takes is one person to report. I just hope more people report instead of arguing because it's not worth getting a warning yourself. We don't care "who started it" which is why we have some people complain as to why they got a warning as well. Little arguments are fine but when it comes to putting people down and making them feel bad then we have problems.



Fair enough, and I was more leaning to more serious trolls not getting banned or warned enough, or likewise and people might get annoyed by that. Of course you are only human and cannot do everything at once, but the core is some people are too mildly treated and thus can continue when they are rude, and people only remarking getting worse treatments. A thin line between clear rudeness and plain sarcasm, but yeah that's just a point.

(Also lovely avatar on an unrelated note).


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

I just got a text from someone at school asking me why I haven't killed myself yet. Excellent.

*blocks number*

I'm not sure whether screenshotting the text would be evidence that it happened, should I need it, or whether I should just keep the text on my phone.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Leela said:


> I just got a text from someone at school asking me why I haven't killed myself yet. Excellent.
> 
> *blocks number*
> 
> I'm not sure whether screenshotting the text would be evidence that it happened, should I need it, or whether I should just keep the text on my phone.



Keep both, if your phone should get lost and such. Glad people don't have my number for that... But then I was never a cool kid


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 2, 2015)

Leela said:


> I just got a text from someone at school asking me why I haven't killed myself yet. Excellent.
> 
> *blocks number*
> 
> I'm not sure whether screenshotting the text would be evidence that it happened, should I need it, or whether I should just keep the text on my phone.



That person's an *******. 

I'd screenshot it and maybe send it to your computer. Maybe ask around and see if anyone knows the number (assuming you don't) and keep that in mind in case you get any other messages.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> That person's an *******.
> 
> I'd screenshot it and maybe send it to your computer. Maybe ask around and see if anyone knows the number (assuming you don't) and keep that in mind in case you get any other messages.



Yeah, or look it up online or some similar service that can track numbers... If you find out who it is, it's up to go if you want to report him/her.


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> That person's an *******.
> 
> I'd screenshot it and maybe send it to your computer. Maybe ask around and see if anyone knows the number (assuming you don't) and keep that in mind in case you get any other messages.





Noiru said:


> Yeah, or look it up online or some similar service that can track numbers... If you find out who it is, it's up to go if you want to report him/her.



I think I know who it is but I don't want to make any accusations in case I'm wrong. If it's who I think it is, I used to be friends with her. Used to. I'm glad I dodged that bullet.

I saved the screenshot on my phone and my laptop, in case something happens to one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

You could confront them, or try to keep an eye on people trying to get hold of you and/or act weird.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Fair enough, and I was more leaning to more serious trolls not getting banned or warned enough, or likewise and people might get annoyed by that. Of course you are only human and cannot do everything at once, but the core is some people are too mildly treated and thus can continue when they are rude, and people only remarking getting worse treatments. A thin line between clear rudeness and plain sarcasm, but yeah that's just a point.
> 
> (Also lovely avatar on an unrelated note).



I can see what you mean. We have a lot of suspensions going out and warnings/infractions (warnings/infractions are private so a user may get them but only they and the staff know about it) and I'll admit some members continually get them. Once enough are built up they get a suspension from the forum. While this may be a relief for those who were affected by said trolls, the process starts over when they return if they keep up their trollish actions. If we just ban people because they troll then we become biased and aren't fit to moderate a site fairly, they must get enough warnings/infractions just like everyone else. 

(Thank you kindly)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I can see what you mean. We have a lot of suspensions going out and warnings/infractions (warnings/infractions are private so a user may get them but only they and the staff know about it) and I'll admit some members continually get them. Once enough are built up they get a suspension from the forum. While this may be a relief for those who were affected by said trolls, the process starts over when they return if they keep up their trollish actions. If we just ban people because they troll then we become biased and aren't fit to moderate a site fairly, they must get enough warnings/infractions just like everyone else.
> 
> (Thank you kindly)


Yeah, I can see what you mean there. Although I suppose it is the continuous behavior that affects the ban as well regardless if they have 5 or 2 infractions and how serious they are. Sadly enough these trolls will in most cases troll even harder if they get to come back(even with different usernames and if they are easy to recognize and/or spot with IP addresses). 

True, I guess they must deserve a ban and have enough bad behavior. Even if it's a scale I don't think it's biased if they continue to do what they do even if I get a mod/admin must have some balance in their decisions.

(You're most welcome)


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm annoyed that I can't seem to get Marshal to change out this ugly shirt from the town he came from. ugh why. why must such a cutie wear such an ugly design. ><


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> You could confront them, or try to keep an eye on people trying to get hold of you and/or act weird.



I'll keep an eye out for people acting weirdly around me.  I sometimes get phone calls from unknown numbers too but they're usually either people with a wrong number or some insurance person.

I might confront them if anything happens again, but for now I'll just ignore them.



Kaiaa said:


> I can see what you mean. We have a lot of suspensions going out and warnings/infractions (warnings/infractions are private so a user may get them but only they and the staff know about it) and I'll admit some members continually get them. Once enough are built up they get a suspension from the forum. While this may be a relief for those who were affected by said trolls, the process starts over when they return if they keep up their trollish actions. If we just ban people because they troll then we become biased and aren't fit to moderate a site fairly, they must get enough warnings/infractions just like everyone else.
> 
> (Thank you kindly)



Have there been a lot more banishments lately, or is it just me? I've had to use the report button more often. That was mainly due to the couple of days where there were loads of troll threads, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Leela said:


> I'll keep an eye out for people acting weirdly around me.  I sometimes get phone calls from unknown numbers too but they're usually either people with a wrong number or some insurance person.
> 
> I might confront them if anything happens again, but for now I'll just ignore them.



Fair enough. Stay safe.


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Fair enough. Stay safe.



I will 


My friend told me this joke the other day:

_Why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the other side._

Then she told me that 'the other side' is death. Way to ruin that joke forever. (or is it more of an anti joke?)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Haha, I actually laughed at that. But then I have a black/morbid sense of humor


----------



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

Leela said:


> I just got a text from someone at school asking me why I haven't killed myself yet. Excellent.
> 
> *blocks number*
> 
> I'm not sure whether screenshotting the text would be evidence that it happened, should I need it, or whether I should just keep the text on my phone.


Dude, that happened to me except they blocked their number. They kept calling asking:
"Do you have a boyfriend?" "Do you have a girlfriend?" "What did you just do?"
Annoying and I can't block blocked numbers...They only called four times but GRAUH


----------



## Leela (Mar 2, 2015)

Norski said:


> Dude, that happened to me except they blocked their number. They kept calling asking:
> "Do you have a boyfriend?" "Do you have a girlfriend?" "What did you just do?"
> Annoying and I can't block blocked numbers...They only called four times but GRAUH



Sounds infuriating :/ sorry that happened to you. At least they don't seem to be calling anymore.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 2, 2015)

Try my best to stay calm, **** those thoughts...pms...feel...everything.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

I really should do my homework, but I really don't want to.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2015)

I should learn to focus more but it's SO D*MN HARD!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

He's not the same as he used to be... I want my googy woogy boo boo bear back... (Oh... my... gosh XDDD)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 2, 2015)

I just posted some art on dA that I put my blood, sweat and tears into and what do I get?

Not a single damn thing.

Nice to know when your hard work and effort's been completely ignored. 

But you know what I'm gonna do?

I'm gonna get right back to that paper and work harder. Still sucks though...



DarkFox7 said:


> He's not the same as he used to be... I want my googy woogy boo boo bear back... (Oh... my... gosh XDDD)



The sheer lovey-dovey in this post is making me nauseated


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 2, 2015)

my arm muscles hurt. i think i pulled a muscle yesterday; my car was stuck in snow and i basically had to push my car as my mom hit the gas in order to get it out. now my arms hurt a lot.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

pimples ew


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I just posted some art on dA that I put my blood, sweat and tears into and what do I get?
> 
> Not a single damn thing.
> 
> ...



People so the same thing to me but I suck at art so I don't expect much in reply....


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

I WANNA CUDDLE ;w;


----------



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

Critique = Tell me how good I am


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

My boyfriend...


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> My boyfriend...



Gossip in the house yalll!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> My boyfriend...



no cuddles?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> no cuddles?



Yes, how did you know? 

On another note... What the frick frack happened to sailoreamon's account?! It's closed... And I'm sad... He was my buddy and omg I think I may cry ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

FNAF 3 just came out, I wanna play real bad but I still haven't beat the first two

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Yes, how did you know?
> 
> On another note... What the frick frack happened to sailoreamon's account?! It's closed... And I'm sad... He was my buddy and omg I think I may cry ;w;



OMG What happened to them?! Digity Dang man


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Yes, how did you know?
> 
> On another note... What the frick frack happened to sailoreamon's account?! It's closed... And I'm sad... He was my buddy and omg I think I may cry ;w;



true magic...


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

After a long day of school I'm like, finally home but then it seems like time just goes fast af and it's time to sleep again...


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

FNAF 3 came out, I don't even think the first trailer was out even a month ago.

Another waste of money for you poor confused people, yep.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's morning, I'm tired, and I don't wanna go to school.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> FNAF 3 came out, I don't even think the first trailer was out even a month ago.
> 
> Another waste of money for you poor confused people, yep.



I bought it for mah love just because I love to hear him scream and **** himself pppft


----------



## Cudon (Mar 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> FNAF 3 came out, I don't even think the first trailer was out even a month ago.
> 
> Another waste of money for you poor confused people, yep.


Yeah, it's pretty sad when your sequels come quicker than new iPhone models.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

My friend keeps pronouncing "gif" wrong.

DIE

PLEASE


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't snap my fingers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I can't snap my fingers



I can't either. I was never able to from the beginning.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

The fact that I sold my peach just to not get the white feather a while ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Ahri said:


> The fact that I sold my peach just to not get the white feather a while ago.



Add to that, it's also bothersome that some won't sell their white feathers even if they have more than 5 and if the buyer offers a hardball offer (like 50k).


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

But it's theirs to decide lol 

I don't get why in the last week before grades close, several classes are having me do some big project. I've got:

Economics video project.
Computer programming project.
2 Oceanography projects.

/sigh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

Beardo said:


> My friend keeps pronouncing "gif" wrong.
> 
> DIE
> 
> PLEASE


Punch them real hard, bruh.



Reenhard said:


> I bought it for mah love just because I love to hear him scream and **** himself pppft


BUT FNAF 4 WILL BE OUT IN MAY D':



Dinomates said:


> Yeah, it's pretty sad when your sequels come quicker than new iPhone models.


Especially the fact we could call this worse than the yearly CoD and Fifa releases is REALLY saying something D':


----------



## Naiad (Mar 3, 2015)

someone's playing opera in the hallway
gtfo no one wants to put up with your bull****


----------



## Brackets (Mar 3, 2015)

people who are against free healthcare -___-


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a tummy ache.. ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> people who are against free healthcare -___-



Wait, are you hating the opponents of universal healthcare because can't agree with your opinion? Are they hating you because you couldn't agree with their opinions? Or was there some other kind of conflict that happened not too long ago like they're being arrogant and extreme to their views?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got done with ACT test practices and I'm 100% sure I failed miserably on the math and science ones.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wait, are you hating the opponents of universal healthcare because can't agree with your opinion? Are they hating you because you couldn't agree with their opinions? Or was there some other kind of conflict that happened not too long ago like they're being arrogant and extreme to their views?



I was seeing people on tumblr hating on it. All 'my tax money!!' and all that. People like that bother me because in my opinion if you don't agree with free healthcare then you're a very selfish person, because you're basically saying 'yea let's let the poorer people struggle to pay for medication they need, so we can pay less taxes and doctors can get waaaay more money than they need'. It's such a corrupt system. I can't even imagine, on top of the stress of having say cancer, having to worry about paying for your treatment as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I just got done with ACT test practices and I'm 100% sure I failed miserably on the math and science ones.



Math is my strong subject, and science is another good subject. The others are where I have trouble on, especially reading.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Math is my strong subject, and science is another good subject. The others are where I have trouble on, especially reading.



Wow, it's the exact opposite with me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I was seeing people on tumblr hating on it. All 'my tax money!!' and all that. People like that bother me because in my opinion if you don't agree with free healthcare then you're a very selfish person, because you're basically saying 'yea let's let the poorer people struggle to pay for medication they need, so we can pay less taxes and doctors can get waaaay more money than they need'. It's such a corrupt system. I can't even imagine, on top of the stress of having say cancer, having to worry about paying for your treatment as well.



It's not free healthcare I am against. It's government taking total control of healthcare. If government has a whole bunch of power, chances are is that they are going to abuse it. If you don't have very many people who know about healthcare very well in power, they may make the wrong decisions or regulations on healthcare. For example, in Canada, a pregnant woman can't get an ultrasound until you're seven months pregnant. Most of the problems related to pregnancy are within the first seven months of a pregnancy. Another example is in the same country, they have an age limit on who can have healthcare and who cannot. So it's not free healthcare I oppose. It's the program that promotes free healthcare is the issue. Although Obamacare isn't at that point yet where they have absolute control, it has many more regulations to anything, and not just healthcare. It's more than just that some people don't want to pay much. It's that they can't consistently afford it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Wow, it's the exact opposite with me.



Yep. That's kinda true. Even I didn't pass my ACT because of the reading part.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Another debate avalanche, derp.

Oh well, right now my teacher. We are not that many people in the class so ..hurry up grading the assignment D:


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I just got done with ACT test practices and I'm 100% sure I failed miserably on the math and science ones.



That's what happened with me. Not with practices, the real thing. I'm terrible at those subjects.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm terrible at maths and physics, glad I don't do that anymore.

I loved chemistry and biology back then though.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm terrible at maths and physics, glad I don't do that anymore.
> 
> I loved chemistry and biology back then though.



Chemistry is pretty much all math though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

True, I can see what you are pointing to. But I mostly liked it in general, not the overly advanced things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Chemistry is pretty much all math though.



What's the percent composition of sugar?

Can you balance this chemical equation?

Yeah, Chemistry is pretty filled with math.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

If you get to more advanced than basic high school yes. I do like learning the abbreviations for the periodic table of the elements though


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a stupid thing to annoy me.. But I just found this in my town; http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rafflesia
;-; I kill all the weeds I see. D< I guess it's because I cut all my trees to 'decorate' the town but didn't not what to do with it. >:C


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

My boyfriend gets so excited when he passes by anyone other than me. Then when he passes me in the hallway, he kinda has a disappointed half smile on his face, like he's forcing himself to smile. Then he gives me a lousy hug, and we walk away. Oh, what's that I hear in the background? Him screaming someone else's name excitedly while running up to hug them. I feel like crying, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong. He used to be so sweet to me and now he doesn't give a crap. It hurts...


----------



## tae (Mar 3, 2015)

that annoying feeling when you shouldn't be upset but you are..
like, who tells someone that they like them, so much, so so so much and they say they want to be there for you but when you ask them to actually be with you.. they make up some excuse. they're not ready. oh there's too much distance. like.. this wasn't what you told me weeks ago when you told me things were gonna work out and how much i meant to you.. and then say nope and not talk to me for an entire week..

you shouldn't tell me that you'll " set an alarm on your phone to remember" to talk to me.
that's not how feelings work..


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't find any roleplays here to have my werewolf oc in. :U


----------



## Leela (Mar 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I was seeing people on tumblr hating on it. All 'my tax money!!' and all that. People like that bother me because in my opinion if you don't agree with free healthcare then you're a very selfish person, because you're basically saying 'yea let's let the poorer people struggle to pay for medication they need, so we can pay less taxes and doctors can get waaaay more money than they need'. It's such a corrupt system. I can't even imagine, on top of the stress of having say cancer, having to worry about paying for your treatment as well.



This bothers me too. I can't give you a source for this or confirm 100% it's true, but there have been stories of people who have been shot in America and they were forced to pay a lot of money for treatment. I can't imagine living somewhere you're made to pay for healthcare. Like you said, if I had some illness and was under a lot of stress, the last thing I'd want to be thinking about is paying for expensive treatment.

People might complain about their taxes being 'wasted' on other people who get injured, but if they were hurt themselves, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be too thrilled if they had to pay a fortune to get better.

Another thing that's bothering me is that someone bit my knee in my Music class. They just crawled under my table, bit my knee and ran away. I'm still very confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> My boyfriend gets so excited when he passes by anyone other than me. Then when he passes me in the hallway, he kinda has a disappointed half smile on his face, like he's forcing himself to smile. Then he gives me a lousy hug, and we walk away. Oh, what's that I hear in the background? Him screaming someone else's name excitedly while running up to hug them. I feel like crying, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong. He used to be so sweet to me and now he doesn't give a crap. It hurts...



Sorry to hear that  How long have you been together?

(unrelated, but you're one day older than me :3)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

I need coffee and I want moar crisps damn it


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 3, 2015)

It is so obvious when someone has multiple accounts. We aren't stupid.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> It is so obvious when someone has multiple accounts. We aren't stupid.



I think I know who you're talking about XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> Sorry to hear that  How long have you been together?
> 
> (unrelated, but you're one day older than me :3)



We'll be 5 months tomorrow~

(Aha, cool!)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> My boyfriend gets so excited when he passes by anyone other than me. Then when he passes me in the hallway, he kinda has a disappointed half smile on his face, like he's forcing himself to smile. Then he gives me a lousy hug, and we walk away. Oh, what's that I hear in the background? Him screaming someone else's name excitedly while running up to hug them. I feel like crying, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong. He used to be so sweet to me and now he doesn't give a crap. It hurts...



Did you try talking to him 'bout it?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Did you try talking to him 'bout it?



Yeah, I did about an hour ago. Ended up bawling my eyes out in front of him. He says that school is just getting in the way and stuff. ;~;


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Yeah, I did about an hour ago. Ended up bawling my eyes out in front of him. He says that school is just getting in the way and stuff. ;~;



Sometimes it is not meant to be, trust me 9 boyfriends in my entire life, 8 of them have cheated on me. There is someone out there who will be perfect for you, if you don't feel the love then maybe this isn't the one who deserves to even be around you.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in the mumble but I'm too awkward to say anything... woops


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 3, 2015)

Everything I guess. Seeing people in happy relationships and not me, and just nothing exciting going on in my life


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 3, 2015)

My irrational thoughts are bad tonight and I'm not sure what to do with myself or them.
And I'm sore from my doctor's exam... :/ But I'm one step closer to maybe being better so, I'll cope.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Sometimes it is not meant to be, trust me 9 boyfriends in my entire life, 8 of them have cheated on me. There is someone out there who will be perfect for you, if you don't feel the love then maybe this isn't the one who deserves to even be around you.


Uh, breaking up is a bit much... It's not like Darkfox7's bf cheated on her.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

Norski said:


> Uh, breaking up is a bit much... It's not like Darkfox7's bf cheated on her.



I mean I was just using an example from my own life, but I mean it is a part of life. If it just doesn't fit like a puzzle then maybe he is not worth the tears.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

My psych canceled my appointment for today like 2 hours before it was supposed to happen, then rescheduled me without consulting me about my availability - she just left a message saying "I canceled you for today and rescheduled you for tomorrow at 7"

Wow thanks, thanks a lot for that.



Beardo said:


> I'm in the mumble but I'm too awkward to say anything... woops



^ me in every voice chat program ever

I only use them for MMOs, and the responses I've gotten tend to be one of the following:
1 - total silence because omg a GIRL IS TALKING, WHAT DO WE DO, WHAT DO WE DO
2 - awkward hiccups in conversation while I get gross PMs because they then know that I'm female
3 - sandwich jokes

So my normal social awkwardness intensifies pretty much 800000%


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 3, 2015)

We (my bf and I) still owe 45$ on our cable/internet bill. 
I've had 2 interviews in the last week and haven't heard anything back.
I can't find a job.
I'm having really bad cramps.
I'm poor in Tera (the mmo).
And I'm irritated with someone on this forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I only use them for MMOs, and the responses I've gotten tend to be one of the following:
> 1 - total silence because omg a GIRL IS TALKING, WHAT DO WE DO, WHAT DO WE DO
> 2 - awkward hiccups in conversation while I get gross PMs because they then know that I'm female
> 3 - sandwich jokes
> ...



Oh god I know this feeling so much.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I mean I was just using an example from my own life, but I mean it is a part of life. If it just doesn't fit like a puzzle then maybe he is not worth the tears.



I wouldn't blame it on him. Everyone needs space.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel sick to my tummy.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 3, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> ^ me in every voice chat program ever
> 
> I only use them for MMOs, and the responses I've gotten tend to be one of the following:
> 1 - total silence because omg a GIRL IS TALKING, WHAT DO WE DO, WHAT DO WE DO
> ...



Idk, some guys think girls are 10 year old boys 

Anyway, you eventually find some cool cats. Join a teamspeak or something.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I feel sick to my tummy.



want a tums


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2015)

When you make the "popular" people in your class mad everyones against you


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

I got to talk to my bff in months due to her parents goruning her for stupid thing.
then her parents let her talk but She got 4 minute only?

 + School is overwhelming

 And, the most bothering is my Appearance, can't deal with it​


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you make the "popular" people in your class mad everyones against you



Preach it man, like half my life

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> I got to talk to my bff in months due to her parents goruning her for stupid thing.
> then her parents let her talk but She got 4 minute only?
> 
> + School is overwhelming
> ...



I bet you are beautiful and amazing, looks don't matter


----------



## Naiad (Mar 3, 2015)

mmm

I'm pissed over something that I shouldn't post here :^)
but hell yeah I'm ****ing pissed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

I wanted a party popper collectible, but nobody is willingly to sell theirs. Even I have more than twice the ideal price.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 4, 2015)

Why am I gonna be charged for being invisible... That's weird...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> Why am I gonna be charged for being invisible... That's weird...



Probably because some people don't use their TBT bells when they have a lot, so that's possible.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Probably because staff don't know what else to do with TBT bells.



fixed it for u


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 4, 2015)

My friend bailed on me when we were supposed to hang out last weekend. We hadn't hung out in a while and the one weekend I'm free she claims that she's "too busy with finals". Meanwhile she's like a genius and still in high school so that was just an excuse not to hang out. Cut off all contact with her (to ensure I actually don't talk to her - if I leave Messenger on my phone we'll start talking right away) and plan on just not dealing with her until she's ready to talk to me. This may sound extreme, but we've known each other for ten years and this is how we have a fight usually.

I'm just worried about when I'm gonna make another YouTube video at this point. We were supposed to make a new one last weekend...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got this awesome idea for a roleplay, but I can't be bothered to actually get around to making it.

And even if I did, I'm afraid I'll neglect it or just not be able to spare enough time to actually keep it up. That, and I can't think of any good places that I'd make it. FFdotnet RPs I make have a tendency of being ignored, TBT isn't too bad but I don't know if people here would be interested, Tumblr and dA are both good but I have little to no idea how to use Tumblr and dA... idek.

But who knows, I might get some people together and actually put effort into making it happening. Just not now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

dA is usually crowded with even more trolls than other sites, so avoid that unless you do everything by their standards.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> dA is usually crowded with even more trolls than other sites, so avoid that unless you do everything by their standards.



Yup I know that man... its a bother but some people are nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Yup I know that man... its a bother but some people are nice



Yeah, unless you draw/photograph by their standard style you're pretty much no one unless you have some friends there.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, unless you draw/photograph by their standard style you're pretty much no one unless you have some friends there.


I only draw.... I am your friend though  whats your DA


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I only draw.... I am your friend though  whats your DA


I don't have it anymore, since I pretty much only uploaded a few and then I was out of stuff and I never used it.
But yeah if you want to start there, the community can be pretty... harsh.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't have it anymore, since I pretty much only uploaded a few and then I was out of stuff and I never used it.
> But yeah if you want to start there, the community can be pretty... harsh.



I have not gotten to many hateful comments, I have not been bugged by a lot of the community


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Not as per harassing but it's a lot of weebs and wannabe-professionals there


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Not as per harassing but it's a lot of weebs and wannabe-professionals there



I agree there (though I am not one of the skilled people so I guess I am a wannabe not professional though)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

I meant more those who thinks they have awesome draw/photo skills and go trumpet it everywhere loudly. No offense if anyone's good at drawing but... some get too much.

And I really hate all these hardcore cosplay/BJD/weebs in general. I mean sorry you are not a pro just because you can make a little wig for a doll jeebus.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

New trimester. :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Girls who aren't cute who're trying ever so hard to be cute.

It's like, no, stop, you're not an anime princess, grow up.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Girls who aren't cute who're trying ever so hard to be cute.
> 
> It's like, no, stop, you're not an anime princess, grow up.



Word, mate.

Also people with super-blonde hair, white lips and lots of brown creme in their faces. I mean they only look like manba-wannabes and like you're 24 now not 14 grow up, cheebus


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Girls who aren't cute who're trying ever so hard to be cute.
> 
> It's like, no, stop, you're not an anime princess, grow up.



My entire school in a nutshell. xc


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Word, mate.
> 
> Also people with super-blonde hair, white lips and lots of brown creme in their faces. I mean they only look like manba-wannabes and like you're 24 now not 14 grow up, cheebus


Ayyy!

Omfg, those people in general are just so gross looking and I dunno why they think they look so good by doing that, that's even worse than wearing fake tan in winter, geez.



DarkFox7 said:


> My entire school in a nutshell. xc


My college in a nutshell, when I used to go there was alot of weebs lmao, obviously in different classes but alot loved the **** out of anime and one time, a student came into the class cosplayed as some anime character, the problem was.

She was fat, rly fat.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Girls who aren't cute who're trying ever so hard to be cute.
> 
> It's like, no, stop, you're not an anime princess, grow up.



Sounds like me TBH


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ayyy!
> 
> Omfg, those people in general are just so gross looking and I dunno why they think they look so good by doing that, that's even worse than wearing fake tan in winter, geez.



Yeah fake tan looks as equally bad imo


----------



## valval (Mar 4, 2015)

People who judge others based on their appearance and think their opinion on someone else's choice matters (◕‿◕)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

valval said:


> People who judge others based on their appearance and think their opinion on someone else's choice matters (◕‿◕)



Most of the time these people act like 12 years old with too much make-up who think they are cool because they read crap on their ipads.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2015)

Forgot how much crap teenagers get just for, well, being teenagers. I know I don't look my age, and I can't blame someone for mistaking me as being younger (especially on a lazy day where I'm dressed typically 'young' and have my hair in pigtails and a beanie on), but I don't appreciate being accused multiple times of breaking things in an aisle I didn't even enter until after they'd already started repairing the damage.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

i love how when i get around to posting in my rp, it dies instantly!

it's like, why did i even bother? what a waste of time that was.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't look my age either, mostly because I'm pretty small for my age(not short.. just, thin and don't have a lot of fat). Kinda irks me when I'm out or need to buy booze/over 18 or 20 things, like "ID please". Also makes people look very surprised because I tend to have a knowledge of random stuff *cough* trivia *cough*


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

head is killin me what else is new



Hyogo said:


> one time, a student came into the class cosplayed as some anime character, the problem was.
> 
> She was fat, rly fat.



wow I can't believe they let her in the building


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> wow I can't believe they let her in the building


As long as you had your ID, they'd let you in, no questions asked (well unless you're seen holding a weapon lol)

It was so easy to "wag" a day off lmao.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 4, 2015)

Weeaboos at school

That is all


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> As long as you had your ID, they'd let you in, no questions asked (well unless you're seen holding a weapon lol)
> 
> It was so easy to "wag" a day off lmao.



i was being ironic


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> i was being ironic


It's hard to tell by text, you should know this.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 4, 2015)

The whole "paying for invisible" thing is stupid. Admin claims that it's because no one uses it for a good reason. What a reasonable explanation...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> The whole "paying for invisible" thing is stupid. Admin claims that it's because no one uses it for a good reason. What a reasonable explanation...



Agrees. Some of us doesn't like to be stalked. Neither does the staff


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

I think I'll just give my bells away and leave the forums while I still can


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel rejected by Hyogo and I can't help but feel bothered by it


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

I tend to not like alot of people, it's just who I am!


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

People who try to say anime aren't cartoons.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> People who try to say anime aren't cartoons.



That doesn't make sense either. Isn't anime really cartoon?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

I still need to file my taxes :T


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That doesn't make sense either. Isn't anime really cartoon?



Exactly they are cartoons, idk why people think they aren't.


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I still need to file my taxes :T



I'll race you :U
your new sig is the cutest btw


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Exactly they are cartoons, idk why people think they aren't.



For every affirmation, there is an opposite negation. Take this thread, for example: [x]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I'll race you :U
> your new sig is the cutest btw



You'll beat me, ahaha. I'm the world's greatest procrastinator (like that's something to gloat about )

Thanks much! I would commission the artist forever if I could TvT


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Dunno who to give all my bells to before I vanish.

smh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Exactly, they are cartoons, idk why people think they aren't.



because they wrongly think that cartoons = for kids and that by calling anime cartoons, they're saying it's for kids.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> because they wrongly think that cartoons = for kids and that by calling anime cartoons, they're saying it's for kids.



South Park is a cartoon. Any animated show or movie is considered a cartoon, and South Park is one of them. At the same time, South Park is the worst choice of TV shows you can let your kids watch (it's an adult show).


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> South Park is a cartoon. Any animated show or movie is considered a cartoon, and South Park is one of them. At the same time, South Park is the worst choice of TV shows you can let your kids watch (it's an adult show).



personally, i think that being a adult cartoon doesn't make it a mature cartoon, and a cartoon aimed at kids can be mature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> personally, i think that being a adult cartoon doesn't make it a mature cartoon, and a cartoon aimed at kids can be mature.



South Park is very mature. Even if the creators are biased towards some opinions, they attack everyone, regardless of opinions. The show tells us that they don't really have bias (except that they are anti-censorship and pro-satire).


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rude people...


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> personally, i think that being a adult cartoon doesn't make it a mature cartoon, and a cartoon aimed at kids can be mature.


I can agree with that. I meant by idk why people think that, as in I don't know why people try to argue that, was typing my thoughts too quickly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Whether an adult cartoon is mature or not, the point here is that animes are considered cartoons. Just because it's not for kids doesn't mean it's not a cartoon, and just because it's for kids doesn't mean it is a cartoon.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> South Park is very mature. Even if the creators are biased towards some opinions, they attack everyone, regardless of opinions. The show tells us that they don't really have bias (except that they are anti-censorship and pro-satire).



i never said it wasn't. [never said it was, either, but still...] don't be ackin' like you know my life. you don't know my life, man.

tbh, i was thinking of family guy when i said that.


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

...that escalated quickly


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.



make more friends then?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Easier said than done.

Everyone's into Anime, I'm not so much.
I rarely play Animal Crossing, people here do.
I have anxiety online, others don't.
I constantly bash on my so called talents and personality.

Living the thug life.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Easier said than done.
> 
> Everyone's into Anime, I'm not so much.
> I rarely play Animal Crossing, people here do.
> ...



did you ask every single user and they told you they were into anime? pix or it didn't happen.

just find threads to talk about things you do like. unless you like nothing...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.



Wow #rude

I thought you loved me


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wow #rude
> 
> I thought you loved me


I sent you the naughty pictures and you never said anything back!!

I'm sorry Beardo, I'm just having a really bad day.
Yer a gr8 m8 who I r8 8/8


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wow #rude
> 
> I thought you loved me



there there. *pat pat*


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

My head is bothering me right now...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> My head is bothering me right now...



feel better, little one.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

There's a really big weeaboo who won't stop talking to me smh
get away you aren't even Japanese
the **** are you trying to do


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


You have other homies on this site, too, y'know :/
Not compatible with most people on TBT? Then join other forums. Find solutions, not excuses.
I'll even help you cope with your anxiety and self-esteem problems, if you want.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 4, 2015)

i hate this weather omfg
also tht one feeling is creeping in my mind and I don't want to fall for it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> There's a really big weeaboo who won't stop talking to me smh
> get away you aren't even Japanese
> the **** are you trying to do



What does that word mean, and who are you talking about?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What does that word mean, and who are you talking about?



Weeaboo (a.k.a Wapanese) is an English slang used to describe a person (typically of non-Asian descent) who prefers Japan and all things in Japanese over one’s indigenous culture. The term is a successive mutation of “Wapanese,” a derogatory slur referring to western Japanophiles with a strong bias towards Japanese cultural and tech imports.

& a girl I know irl


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm feeling lonely and under-appreciated... I feel like none of my friends want to keep in touch with me and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Weeaboo (a.k.a Wapanese) is an English slang used to describe a person (typically of non-Asian descent) who prefers Japan and all things in Japanese over one’s indigenous culture. The term is a successive mutation of “Wapanese,” a derogatory slur referring to western Japanophiles with a strong bias towards Japanese cultural and tech imports.
> 
> & a girl I know irl



I'm not too fond of the anime stuff, especially the more obscure ones not everyone hears about (like PMMM). And I don't favor Japanese food that much. Yeah, I'm not that crazy over other cultures.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> I'm feeling lonely and under-appreciated... I feel like none of my friends want to keep in touch with me and it breaks my heart.


I know this feeling too well, friends from school pretty much ditched me when I went to college.

I hope they get in touch with you soon.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not too fond of the anime stuff, especially the more obscure ones not everyone hears about (like PMMM). And I don't favor Japanese food that much. Yeah, I'm not that crazy over other cultures.



PMMM is actually really mainstream. It isn't obscure at all tbh
I'm open to other cultures, but I hate it when people try to invade mine with their "I like anime I want to move to Japan and be an idol!!" bull****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ladybonkers said:


> I'm feeling lonely and under-appreciated... I feel like none of my friends want to keep in touch with me and it breaks my heart.



let's be friends u v u <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> PMMM is actually really mainstream. It isn't obscure at all tbh
> I'm open to other cultures, but I hate it when people try to invade mine with their "I like anime I want to move to Japan and be an idol!!" bull****



Just because one has interest into another thing from another culture doesn't mean it's best to go there.

I like Latin American stuff, but I wouldn't move there. Not only I hear bad stories about them, but I don't know Spanish too well. It's also difficult for me to learn another language and remember it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 4, 2015)

I've had a cold the last few days. It's been hard focusing in class because of it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Weeaboo (a.k.a Wapanese) is an English slang used to describe a person (typically of non-Asian descent) who prefers Japan and all things in Japanese over one’s indigenous culture. The term is a successive mutation of “Wapanese,” a derogatory slur referring to western Japanophiles with a strong bias towards Japanese cultural and tech imports.
> 
> & a girl I know irl



i remember when i used to be a weeaboo...


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.



reason why i h8 u #294234923


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> reason why i h8 u #294234923


Friends have given me some type of grief before, Amissa never has.
I can quickly get over grief, didn't mean to sound like I hate my friends but I feel awkward anyways, today has really sucked and I said something I shouldn't of.

You're a good guy, Jake, and so are the rest of my buddies, sorry if I made you feel like I didn't like you.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.



Wow..

Guess I'll leave.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothers me that Amissapanda's the only legit nice person on this forum that I can call a friend.


I wanna be your friend... and there are many very nice people, Amissapanda is one of them


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Guys my reply above is saying sorry for that.

I didn't mean it, I've had a bad day and Amissa's been helping me through it so I just sort of threw it out there all blank minded, you guys are ever so nice, I couldn't make you guys feel like I hate you for no reason.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Guys my reply above is saying sorry for that.
> 
> I didn't mean it, I've had a bad day and Amissa's been helping me through it so I just sort of threw it out there all blank minded, you guys are ever so nice, I couldn't make you guys feel like I hate you for no reason.



I am teaseing, I know what you meant. I understand a bad day man, my inbox is pretty clear if you need to talk about something. I am hear for you man :3


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

just as my headache is finally beginning to fade a new tooth pain presents itself, i need to go to the dentist i really do why is this so difficult


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Insulting my sexuality isn't a ****ing joke
> 
> Thanks.





Lafiel said:


> There's a really big weeaboo who won't stop talking to me smh
> get away you aren't even Japanese
> the **** are you trying to do



so wait let me get this straight? you're allowed to insult weeaboos, but no ones allowed to insult your sexuality??
dont give someone **** for how they express themselves. if you actually want your sexuality to be accepted and not treated like a joke then stop bashing how other peoples chose to live their life and express themselves?????????
so i have to be asian to be a weeaboo????? i have to fit the common laws of the stereotype in order for me to be accepted and seen as something i identify as, or want to express?
that's just like saying "you have short hair so you can't be a girl!!" or "omg ur asian??? u got 2% in ur math test ur obv not asian!!" or something that _you_ should at least identify with, "you cant be _that_ sexuality because you dont conform to the common stereotypes"
it doesnt work in your favor and makes you look like a major hypocrite
people who aren't asian are just as entitled to express their love for asian culture as much as anyone else. what's next? "omg ur not asian how dare u eat at a chinese restaurant!"?

i'm not a weeaboo but saying that someone can't  be a weeaboo because they're not asian/japaneses and dont fit with the stereotype is flat out wrong.. are we still in the 18th century???

"omg there's this real big lesbian who won't stop talking to me
get away you aren't even butch
the **** are you trying to do"

"omg there's this real big black person who won't stop talking to me
get away you aren't eating watermelon
the **** are you trying to do"

do you not see how offensive and close minded that is, how is being a weeaboo any different wtf

smh give me a break


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

my eyes itch


----------



## Finnian (Mar 4, 2015)

Coloring this f-ing shirt is what is bothering me.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't understand why the Little Einsteins theme song is so popular right now yet it's been around for 10+ years.


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> feel better, little one.



Thanks. ^w^

It's better but now, I'm all cold. lmfao


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> snip



excuse me??
so I'm not allowed to be pissed if some random girl in school
cosplays and talks to me in broken Japanese-English??

I'm not allowed to be pissed when she tells me that I'm not "accurately representing my culture" because I don't wear a sailor uniform to school?? Thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

@Jake and Lafiel:

Both of you have good points. You don't tell how to live someone else's life (Resetti really needs to learn that). As long as it's not harmful, you are free to do what you want. However, idolizing someone or something is pretty stupid too. Yes, people don't have to let the stereotypes apply. A woman can fly a plane or be a truck driver. A man can be a nurse or babysitter. But I find it stupid that some people like to idolize something. Like when little girls these days like to idolize the celebrities on TV. They need to be themselves, not be other people. But yeah, you don't have to be Japanese to like Japanese stuff, but they have to realize that they aren't Japanese. That, and some Japanese people hate anime, but like American mainstream media.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> so wait let me get this straight? you're allowed to insult weeaboos, but no ones allowed to insult your sexuality??
> dont give someone **** for how they express themselves. if you actually want your sexuality to be accepted and not treated like a joke then stop bashing how other peoples chose to live their life and express themselves?????????
> *1. so i have to be asian to be a weeaboo?????* 2. i have to fit the common laws of the stereotype in order for me to be accepted and seen as something i identify as, or want to express?
> that's just like saying "you have short hair so you can't be a girl!!" or "omg ur asian??? u got 2% in ur math test ur obv not asian!!" or something that _you_ should at least identify with, "you cant be _that_ sexuality because you dont conform to the common stereotypes"
> ...



1. Weeaboos do not have to be Asian to be a weeaboo?? I think you misunderstood what I said.
2. There's nothing wrong with liking Japanese culture. Weeaboos *obsess* over Japanese culture, although they aren't Japanese/Asian.
3. I still think you misunderstood me??


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 4, 2015)

My "friends" pretty much ditched  me cuz of what happened. At least I still have 2 good ones who haven't


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I tend to not like alot of people, it's just who I am!



Don't worry. Everything is cool. I just was disappointed because I kinda like you, but it's one-sided '-'


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Don't worry. Everything is cool. I just was disappointed because I kinda like you, but it's one-sided '-'


Believe me, liking me is weird, I'm not a cool guy or anything.
Also I've never really been a fan of people using Japanese words even though they're english.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes. Liking things Japanese =/= weeaboo.

Yes I like large portions of the Japanese but it's not like I sing J-pop at uni or go around cosplay sailor scouts and shouting random one-liners from the show. Nor do I like "mainstream" Japanese music a lot or wear decora fashion. (Yes I brought up the most common misunderstandings, I'm not saying you are a weeb if you do that. There is a thin line between respecting other cultures and obsessing over them too much).

Some need to learn that.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Everyday is great when you're me.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Some loser who thought she was Mariah Carey's attitude persona and posted diarrhea everywhere. She was irrelevant.


What?


DarkFox7 said:


> I remember Mariah. She was rude to me for no reason. She irked me.


I don't like you either.


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

The amount of sexists, racists and homophobes in YouTube comments..
This is why I never look at them anymore.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What?
> 
> I don't like you either.



That was crazy late.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> That was crazy late.



I didn't get unbanned until the 27th.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I didn't get unbanned until the 27th.



Case of the missing Mariah closed.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I didn't get unbanned until the 27th.


 
Oh congrats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Case of the missing Mariah closed.



Now what do we do.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 5, 2015)

Fifty shades of grey. Don't think I need to say more.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Now what do we do.



Stop bumping all my boards.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, I'm thinking of editing manga into some GFX for my icon and signature, but I've never edited Manga before so I'm really nervous about the clean up and making it looked nice and high quality. ;w; I'm going to try my best dough~ <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Well, I'm thinking of editing manga into some GFX for my icon and signature, but I've never edited Manga before so I'm really nervous about the clean up and making it looked nice and high quality. ;w; I'm going to try my best dough~ <3



Good luck!

Also regarding my post about that make-up, I have nothing against it in general. But those kind of types irks me because they act like pre-mature adults who thinks they look oh so cool.


----------



## P.K. (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm so angry because it's already hell weak in our school and next week is the last academic week befroe exams and me and my two other groupmates for Filipino are cramming to do a teaser which is due on tuesday but none of our other groupmates are contributing or even looking at the group facebook chat or are just seenzoning us like i'm going to shove a cactus up their butt considering i'm the editor???


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 5, 2015)

I am fat :< ....


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cartoons aren't real. I want Gumball. And Lord Tourettes especially.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 5, 2015)

My mom is stressing me out and I just want to go back to bed.
I know what you're trying to say, but I'm low and I can't take really anymore.
I'm wasting my life, I know that. I know I'm a bad daughter and causing a lot of crap with my health and living at home.


----------



## Marii (Mar 5, 2015)

my mom is making omelettes and i'm like "ooh, can you make one with spinach"

she says: "there's no more"

i look on the counter

bowls of spinach

what

me: what are you using the spinach for

her: omelette

me: but you said there wasn't any more?

her: look, it's right there

BUT SHE SAID THERE WASN'T ANY MORE?

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang language barrier

wish i knew how to speak tagalog better to avoid things like this :|


----------



## Mioki (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't seem to message anyone or post anywhere or start threads or share anything with anyone because I always get an unpleasant response. Happens irl too. I'm really tolerant and nice, for the most part. I will never understand. Not really talking about just this site, but it happens here occasionally.

Long-term, I feel like I'm getting nowhere in life. Shouldn't have taken a year off between graduating high school and starting college, but I had no choice seeing as our car broke down and I didn't have the funds for college out of town.

Also, my skin. Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

People who obviously doesn't fit in super-tights jeans yet they wear them. Sorry you don't look good walking around like a pair of chicken legs


----------



## kassie (Mar 5, 2015)

My foot is asleep. Ow.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People who obviously doesn't fit in super-tights jeans yet they wear them. Sorry you don't look good walking around like a pair of chicken legs



as long they got that a s s Im fine with that pppft


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

iOS 8 is taking forever to install.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 5, 2015)

the username i want is taken blah


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm scared by the fact that I just made a faked certificate... '-'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Believe me, liking me is weird, I'm not a cool guy or anything.
> Also I've never really been a fan of people using Japanese words even though they're english.



You don't need to be cool for liking you 
Well, I'm not English.
If you don't like me because of this or that, it's fine. I'm used to it anyways. I'd rather give up all my friends than giving up on my way as otaku.This is how I am...
 Although it won't change the fact that I still like you! c:
If you ever change your opinion about me (well, I don't expect that since you wrote "Never"", I'll look forward to become friends with you.
I guess I'm becoming a burden, hopefully you don't put me on your black list... So, I'll stop bothering you..


----------



## Leela (Mar 5, 2015)

Brackets said:


> people who are against free healthcare -___-



I know this was a couple of days ago, but I saw your tumblr and found out why you were annoyed about this.




			
				A Tumblr person said:
			
		

> i have a coworker that is refusing treatment for lung cancer because he doesn?t want to put his three daughters and wife in debt for the rest of their lives.
> he is literally choosing to die of a treatable disease because the debt of treatment would be such a burden on his family.
> so yeah.. tell me that the american healthcare system isn?t broken.



This is really sad. It makes me wonder why anyone would rather have to pay for healthcare than get it for free.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

Something is pretty much wrong with every little thing today for no reason. Wake up and computer mouse wants to argue over connecting for some reason, then computer won't restart properly, then 2 apps on my phone are scrolling backwards and refreshing without my permission after working fine for hours, the list goes on. what the ****.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Also regarding my post about that make-up, I have nothing against it in general. But those kind of types irks me because they act like pre-mature adults who thinks they look oh so cool.


 Aww thanks for the encouragement! ;w; It's actually not coming out so bad~ </3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Although it won't change the fact that I still like you! c:
> If you ever change your opinion about me (well, I don't expect that since you wrote "Never"", I'll look forward to become friends with you.
> I guess I'm becoming a burden, hopefully you don't put me on your black list... So, I'll stop bothering you..


Bro, it's a dumb thread, I'm not intentionally trying to destroy people by saying no/never to them in a thread about "marrying" other users, that's silly.
I say no to one of my best friends all the time 

Bruh, I don't blacklist people unless they go throwing threats lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Aww thanks for the encouragement! ;w; It's actually not coming out so bad~ </3



Yeah, make-up can be gorgeous and suit pretty much everyone if done right. I don't use it myself for some reasons, it's just that brown creme/white lips/super-blonde hair that looks quite fugly on everyone pretty much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> as long they got that a s s Im fine with that pppft


pretty much the problems, they got ass and thighs but look ugly in skinny jeans, ew


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

Spotify is terrible. The whole system must be secretly run by EA. Their only glimmer is the massive library of music for cheap monthly price, but wow who coded this horrid app. Both the computer + phone apps are terrible. All their forums are complaints. But somehow everyone uses it still. Like wtf do I have to jump back to the iTunes ship even if it means downloading every file again good lord.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Weeaboo trash

EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

n64king said:


> Spotify is terrible. The whole system must be secretly run by EA. Their only glimmer is the massive library of music for cheap monthly price, but wow who coded this horrid app. Both the computer + phone apps are terrible. All their forums are complaints. But somehow everyone uses it still. Like wtf do I have to jump back to the iTunes ship even if it means downloading every file again good lord.



Yeah, I agree especially after they changed their layout last time. Also the annoyance that some things are pretty much only available there too *looking at you album*


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 5, 2015)

There is a bug bite right under my eye. It's itchy.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, make-up can be gorgeous and suit pretty much everyone if done right. I don't use it myself for some reasons, it's just that brown creme/white lips/super-blonde hair that looks quite fugly on everyone pretty much.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I got a great ass ( in a good way of course) but some jeans dose suit me. I rather have ass than pancakes ppft!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Weeaboo trash
> 
> EVERYWHERE!


AKA my Brother's girlfriend.

But she refuses it lmao


----------



## tobi! (Mar 5, 2015)

I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!


STOP, DON'T GIVE PEOPLE IDEAS.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!



NOOOOOOOOO

BURN THEM ALL BEFORE THEY SPREAD


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!



I would enjoy this greatly.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> AKA my Brother's girlfriend.
> 
> But she refuses it lmao



ur weeaboo trash
u cant deny it


=



Spoiler: spoiler bc gross stuff mayb but not as bad as hemorrhoids *coughhyogo*



OK BECAUSE I WAS MORE OF A SH**HEAD LAST YEAR THAN I AM TODAY, I TRIED CLIPPING MY TOENAILS (eurgh i hate that word its so unsanitary) and long story short, i totally f***ed it up and the left big toenail is ingrown and its just so gross ok like if u put pressure on it or even if i hav a shoe on, it starts to bleed and its so gross to look at. its turning a dark shade bc of the blood and its just getting bad
some days i cant walk right bc it hurts so much
we've tried getting it dealt with before to do a procedure to basically remove the WHOLE toenail but my mom picked up the antibiotics the day AFTER i was supposed to start taking em and it got all sidetracked and bleh
that was all like 3-4 months ago, when it looked MUCH better than it is now
BUT YESTERDAY
my mom took me to get another prescription and tomorrow is when the actual thing will happen
im just so so glad bc my life will get better x871364781 and i dont hav to worry about that any more (just ringworm and school now,,, lmao) PLUS spring break so i dont have to hobble around school or whatever while it heals
so now i gotta take them antibiotics and soak my foot in water + epsom salt so i can finally feel good about myself a bit !!!!!!!!!!!
this isnt bothersome but i just wanted a place to share ok



- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!



UUGH at the table where i sit for breakfast, theres these kids that swear 24/7 and go on about snk, naruto ('oomg sasuke is so hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'), generic stuff like that
they try to be edgy
some have skateboards
majority wear black and listen to screamo/annoying stuff DID I MENTION THEY SWEAR A LOT IS SO ANNOYING
one girl is in my choir class
and honestly
she is so annoying
wears black + tries to be cute and i hav no idea what shes tryna go for anymore

i wont move tables tho bc its the only one with an outlet for my netbook >:'I


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ur weeaboo trash
> u cant deny it
> 
> 
> ...


fite me >:I my bros gf literally cosplays all the time and tries to talk kawaii

omfg I will destroy you for bringing up my butt.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 5, 2015)

There's a guy in my class who won't stop talking about how anime is so much better than cartoons... I usually don't judge because you can have your thing, you know? But once that thing becomes the only thing about you, the only thing you talk, think, and feel about, that's where it gets annoying. Seriously...


----------



## lazuli (Mar 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> fite me >:I my bros gf literally cosplays all the time and tries to talk kawaii
> 
> omfg I will destroy you for bringing up my butt.



how kawaii
like
'OHIO GOZAEMASUUU
NYAA~~* KAWAHEE DEHSU YoOO OOoo Oo' or

U WERE THE ONE WHO BROUGHT IT UP LIKE 87638611121028 TIMES BEFORE THO


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> I see you guys love Weeaboo's! I think you'd love to see my school's anime club!



For my school, it's half the Marching Band/Concert Band and anyone in Anime/Japanese Club.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 5, 2015)

Seriously makes me angry that I can't disable Siri/Voice Control on my iPhone...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

This school year is going really fast and really slow at the same time... I mean, I want it to go faster, since there isn't going to be much I'll miss about school, but something about it being over makes me kinda sad and anxious.

Life in general right now is making me anxious.


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not gonna say any names, but the weaboo trash is real. I don't get why people like subs over dubs.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I'm not gonna say any names, but the weaboo trash is real. I don't even get why people like subs over dubs.



Panty & Stocking w/ Garterbelt is an example of an anime where the English dub is 10x better than the Japanese dub.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> Panty & Stocking w/ Garterbelt is an example of an anime where the English dub is 10x better than the Japanese dub.



^^
This, 100%


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Norski said:


> Panty & Stocking w/ Garterbelt is an example of an anime where the English dub is 10x better than the Japanese dub.


Well I can understand if the dub is poor quality or something, I haven't watched much anime lately.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I'm not gonna say any names, but the weaboo trash is real. I don't get why people like subs over dubs.



I dislike dubs because they usually pronounce the character's name wrong tbh


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 5, 2015)

I hate my core teachers


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 5, 2015)

Something small and petty is bothering me for a change, lol. My best friend's boyfriend just messaged me, offering to fly me down to surprise her for her birthday, and as excited as I am about taking him up on it, I'm nervous about accepting. It's one of those things where we worked together and were "friends" in the loose/general sense of the word; we only hung out once before she moved to Cali. We of course got super close like a month after she left, lol. I'm just nervous. It would be my first tkme going out there and my first time really getting to hang out and I don't know. And of course the first person I wanna tell is her because as soon as I got his message, she texted basically asking me when I'm going to visit her, lol. I just feel anxious...? About nothing, I guess? I don't know. I guess I'm worried I won't be fun or that she'll realize she doesn't wanna be friends or something.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 6, 2015)

Unbelievable...

Just unbelievable...

I can't even find words to describe this...


----------



## Saylor (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unbelievable...
> 
> Just unbelievable...
> 
> I can't even find words to describe this...


You okay?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 6, 2015)

Saylor said:


> You okay?



Yeah, I've pretty much cooled down fully by now, someone just irritated badly.

Can't say here, though. If you wanna know the whole story then pm me. If it's allowed, of course, cause I don't know for sure...


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Yeah, I've pretty much cooled down fully by now, someone just irritated badly.
> 
> Can't say here, though. If you wanna know the whole story then pm me. If it's allowed, of course, cause I don't know for sure...



Damn, if you need anyone to talk to, hit me up.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Feeling a bit unmotivated right now... -.-


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 6, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Damn, if you need anyone to talk to, hit me up.



Thanks, of course it'd probably be less talking and more ranting...


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Thanks, of course it'd probably be less talking and more ranting...



ayy, sometimes we just need to let it all out


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 6, 2015)

My job is getting to me and it's hard to accept.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> My job is getting to me and it's hard to accept.









//pats u v u


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 6, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> //pats u v u



Oh why thank you haha. You are very kind


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 6, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> My job is getting to me and it's hard to accept.



Awww *huggles*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 6, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> ayy, sometimes we just need to let it all out



True story.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't focus, I procrastinate, I am lazy, I am rude. I can list more attributes that make me a horrible person. I never listen, I am a horrid artist, I can't sit still for more then 5 minutes. Why do I dislike my self so much.... I just want to cry at my stress levels and tell someone how stressed I am but I can't. My emotions are locked away, it is weakness to show anything but smiles and cheerful glee. One day I am gonna snap.... what will happen then, will I cry, will I finally feel depressed, will I hurt someone again-the last time I snapped I gave someone scars in their neck- what is going to happen. I am scared every moment of the day, whats going to happen, how have I messed up this time, what will I do wrong this time.... Sometimes I feel like the Mangle, beaten, broken down, and messed with, then one day she snapped.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Getting to bed late > waking up way too early the hell


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

pfft pfft, I told someone on the forum I have a crush on them >u<
bothering me because idk how they'd take it lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

what the hell...


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> pfft pfft, I told someone on the forum I have a crush on them >u<
> bothering me because idk how they'd take it lmao.



WHO IS IT


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> WHO IS IT


It's a secret to everybody!!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 6, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> WHO IS IT



It's a me. Mario!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Norski, fite me u scrublord


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

both my cats smell weird and i cant bathe them cuz they hate water


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 6, 2015)

I got a letter today about noise complaint being reported for my flat. What bothers me is that whoever reported it didn't even come and speak to me about it first. :/


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

My sore throat and runny nose


----------



## Mioki (Mar 6, 2015)

When people try to come over and chat with me while my earbuds are in.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

It's Friday. I want to go home. I only have one class today.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

These LOZ quests on Monster Hunter, even nobody on the game is wanting to do it <:I


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

There's that high chance that I get a 6 in history exam because of stupid matters. 
I worried so much yesterday that I'm worn out and overslept today and therefore didn't go to school. 
Actually, I'm so worn out by it that I don't care anymore...
So what if I get a 6?
 As long as I get at least a 3 for my oral participation, I get a 4 on my report card. 
And there's the second exam, too where I can give it my best. And even if I would get a 5 on my report card, I can make up for it with my other marks, so that I don't have to repeat a year. Repeating 11th grade would be a pain in the butt.
who cares about schoooooolllllll I won't worry about it anymoreeeee, cheer uppppppp

what I need and want now is a Wacom Intuos Pro S tablet!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Mioki said:


> When people try to come over and chat with me while my earbuds are in.


This, especially on the train.

Well random drunk people are the worst im


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

My boyfriend isn't texting me back and is purposely ignoring me.


----------



## kassie (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm unsure if someone is going to fulfill their promise to me.

Ugh.


----------



## n64king (Mar 6, 2015)

Keep randomly getting a Database error on this website. Like 1 time per every 10 pages loaded and I can only fix it by going to the main page. It's happened before here and only here but then it'll just stop happening.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

I get that sometimes, not often enough to be bothered though.


also.. teacher hurry up and grade out stuff.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 6, 2015)

My 3ds charger was bent and I couldn't bend it back so now it doesn't fit in the outlet, but luckily I have an extra one from my dsi. This still makes me really mad tho


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

tfw people who I thought were friends weren't really friends at all

Ahwell, **** happens \o/


----------



## tobi! (Mar 6, 2015)

i'll be ur friend

<3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> i'll be ur friend
> 
> <3


You'll always be my friend, Nerdski


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> tfw people who I thought were friends weren't really friends at all
> 
> Ahwell, **** happens \o/



BUTBUTBUT


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> BUTBUTBUT


not u guys pls, just someone on the forum who I thought was a friend then they turned out baaaaaad


----------



## tobi! (Mar 6, 2015)

WHAT'S BOTHERING ME?

FREE BLEEDERS

http://modernwomandigest.com/disturbing-new-feminist-trend-free-bleeding/

PEOPLE ARE CRAZY


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

hrrmmmm



Norski said:


> WHAT'S BOTHERING ME?
> 
> FREE BLEEDERS
> 
> ...



it's a troll news blog


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Feeling dead right now... lack of energy, motivation, etc... *sigh*


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

Agitated, just am.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 6, 2015)

she just dropped out. nvm then.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 6, 2015)

I want a nendoroid very badly.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

my 3rd period substitute marked me absent smh
_i talked to you the **** man how did you not know i was present_


----------



## Brackets (Mar 7, 2015)

i talked to one of the nicest patients i'd ever met yesterday, and i cant stop thinking about him.
he is like 40 something, and had had cancer and broken his back and had basically turned into a massive alcoholic and then cut himself off from all his friends and family so that he wouldnt be tempted to drink again.

just makes me sad and angry that people think alcoholics are always just lazy bums who cant be bothered. it's such a horrible addiction and people try SO hard to get over it


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2015)

Family drama 
Whenever two relatives argue(either aunt or uncle) I'm in the middle of it.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 7, 2015)

people still posting on here?
this thread has been reborn as "how are you feeling?"


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

CR33P said:


> people still posting on here?
> this thread has been reborn as "how are you feeling?"



How are you feeling?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

CR33P said:


> people still posting on here?
> this thread has been reborn as "how are you feeling?"


Because this thread has been around for longer and generally still has alot of posters here?

Yeah, we should totally shut this thread down, not popular enough apparently.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 7, 2015)

bllargh its only been one day and im tired of this giant bandage on my toe
going next friday so the doctors can take it off
like ya im going to hav normal feet but?????/ its so bothersome and i cant go out in public like this

also i have done 0 work on my game
my apush grade for the progress report is like 59
and i didnt get to turn in a homework assignment that i didnt know about until last minute and i wasnt even at school yesterday to try and turn it in
oh well


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2015)

well my speakers kinda fizzed out and my laptop started smelling kinda burnt and now my whole room smells burnt


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 7, 2015)

This loose tooth. It would've been out by now if it weren't for this huge fear I have of having my teeth taken out. :U


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

crying at the moment...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 7, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> crying at the moment...



what happened?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bllargh its only been one day and im tired of this giant bandage on my toe


I had a bandage around my thumb and it was a constant ***** because people kept laughing and I threatened to show them my thumb with stitches on 8)


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> what happened?



Nah, I just fellt guilty from hurting my babes feeling yesterday :C


----------



## azukitan (Mar 7, 2015)

Got pulled over by a cop today (thankfully it was just a warning) and spilled a sh!tload of gasoline on my car seat. lmao, what a day this has been! XD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 7, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Nah, I just fellt guilty from hurting my babes feeling yesterday :C



then you must serenade them. like in those old cartoons; just stand outside their window and serenade!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

When people post "xD" to something that isn't remotely funny in the slightest, I've seen it being used in serious discussions and it's like, can u not???


----------



## azukitan (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When people post "xD" to something that isn't remotely funny in the slightest, I've seen it being used in serious discussions and it's like, can u not???



My situation is pretty funny, tbh. HUMOR IS THE GREATEST DEFENSE MECHANISM.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

azukitan said:


> My situation is pretty funny, tbh. HUMOR IS THE GREATEST DEFENSE MECHANISM.


I MEAN IN DUMB CASES WHERE IT'S LIKE

Me: how's ur day
Loser: i'm fine xD
Me: get out


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When people post "xD" to something that isn't remotely funny in the slightest, I've seen it being used in serious discussions and it's like, can u not???



I used to use XD but now I bearly even use icons when I talk


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When people post "xD" to something that isn't remotely funny in the slightest, I've seen it being used in serious discussions and it's like, can u not???



How did you ever make it through the 00's on the internet? 
The 10,000 posts that only contained a "xD" in there. I'm surprised xD is sorta being posted again, it's been dead for like 7 years. A new generation of internet kids are trying to dig it out of it's grave. We should have taught our kids better to know not to mess with graves of ancient memes and phrases.


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a small branch inside my bag of sliced apples... how


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 7, 2015)

The movie Annabelle. I feel like watching it, but I can't because my husband is watching stupid Hunger Games. I also feel like people don't appreciate the movie enough and failed to pick up on it's numerous references to Rosemary's Baby. Feel like watching that one, too, actually....


----------



## Naiad (Mar 7, 2015)

Just saw a guy being rude to a homeless women and her twin daughters smh
I approached him and he left but damn

**** him


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Last time I let anyone borrow anything.


----------



## tae (Mar 7, 2015)

struggling to express feelings to someone you don't know how to act around anymore. blehhhhhh..can i act like how we used to or are there new rules or boundaries in place because it's been so long?


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't want to wear anything but the Lagombi armor how am I gonna finish this game


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

I hate where I'm playing a game and I get really cool looking armor but then better armor comes along but it doesn't look at as stylish. Then I have the crisis where I have to determine whether to look nice or die.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

that's my problem in every game where you can change your armor. at least i look hot af when i die


----------



## lazuli (Mar 7, 2015)

my shoulders hurt from drawing so much today ohh my god


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

Good Morning, everyone! Its 10:00am EST! Another night KiloPatches went without sleeping.....
yay.....


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> that's my problem in every game where you can change your armor. at least i look hot af when i die


We can relate in some sort of way then.
Guild Knight armor the best tho.



computertrash said:


> my shoulders hurt from drawing so much today ohh my god


*smooches ur shoulders*
I hope they're better soon!!


----------



## P.K. (Mar 8, 2015)

To those two English groupmates of mine:
Don't you dare lecture me on "not making it to practice" when I went to everyone and how I'm irresponsible for not making it the last practice to make the props when you guys were literally nowhere 95% of the time and watched 50 shades during practice so you better take several seats.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

TFW you're sad but you need to comfort your friend


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

smh dad... you are more stupid than i thought


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 8, 2015)

and it kills to say i knew you'd let me down


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

I've lost my voice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

Skyrim... I need gold ,_,


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Skyrim... I need gold ,_,



honey, i have too much gold. what lvl are you?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

Norski is the biggest nerd ever and I'm so jealous


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

i'm the biggest nerd ever and hyogo's jealousy is toxic 

#getonmylevel


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

I want to rush to the store and buy a decent drawing tablet. Not sure which one. I honestly like drawing but I know I don't have natural talent. However, I know an artist who was like me but has just excelled and even got into an art college. I think I've somewhat improved over the years but I'm not the greatest.

Now I have no idea if it'd be a terrible waste of money or maybe something to help me relax.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

My avatar is probably going to keep getting removed. So, I have to find something else less "provocative/inappropriate"...something...


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My avatar is probably going to keep getting removed. So, I have to find something else less "provocative/inappropriate"...something...



I like it! 

Anyways what's bothering me? I have an exam to complete tomorrow and I only have tonight to prepare for it rip


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks ^-^ I thought it was funny.

I changed it to Evan peters...I can deal with this. So, I suppose it isn't really bothering me...

I am hungry, however...but I don't want to start cooking and my friend arrive. Then I have to eat in front of her, while she doesn't eat, because we usually eat way later. So, I am conflicted.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've lost my voice.






lol sorry
------------
daylight savings is throwing me off


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 8, 2015)

how 1 opinion can literally be taken the wrong way and get people mad af lols


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahri said:


> how 1 opinion can literally be taken the wrong way and get people mad af lols



People do this to me too. I don't think you do this, but liberals do this a lot in politics (i.e. calling someone racist for not supporting universal healthcare). Calling someone "racist" over a different opinion when no race is involved is very bad and hides the truth.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> People do this to me too. I don't think you do this, but liberals do this a lot in politics (i.e. calling someone racist for not supporting universal healthcare). Calling someone "racist" over a different opinion when no race is involved is very bad and hides the truth.



idk im tired of it. im going inactive for a while


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahri said:


> idk im tired of it. im going inactive for a while



Wait, do people do this a lot to you?


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 8, 2015)

yes lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahri said:


> yes lol



Hopefully I'm not doing it to you. I'll never do it to you. I was just stating my opinion on what you're having a problem with.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 8, 2015)

That guy throwing cereal and milk all over his face from the bowl bothers me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

My signature bothers someone...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

I am half-mature, half-childish. Hopefully I can lean more onto the mature side.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple said I post too fast D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Apple said I post too fast D:



I'm sorry. I didn't mean it to be an insult.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol. It's fine, man.
I was just joking/being sarcastic.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My signature bothers someone...



people on this site get bothered by anything just dw about it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Ahri said:


> people on this site get bothered by anything just dw about it



Lol, I know. I'm not tripping about it.


----------



## kassie (Mar 8, 2015)

People are annoying me a lot more than usual on here. :/


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

The strawberry starburst in my bag don't taste right


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

n64king said:


> The strawberry starburst in my bag don't taste right



One time I found out that blood-filled deer ticks look a lot like jelly beans but don't taste anything alike.

Did your strawberry starburst taste a little bloody?


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> One time I found out that blood-filled deer ticks look a lot like jelly beans but don't taste anything alike.
> 
> Did your strawberry starburst taste a little bloody?



How did you find that out!? You ate a tick?! No they just tasted kinda old haha


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

This forum is too slow


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> This forum is too slow



Well yeah you and that other person keep bumping decade old threads.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> Well yeah you and that other person keep bumping decade old threads.



Wow, don't be hate'n, if a thread exists, it exists.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am an outsider in this, btw, I had no part in these "decade old threads"


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Wow, don't be hate'n, if a thread exists, it exists.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am an outsider in this, btw, I had no part in these "decade old threads"



Too bad it's against the forum rules and at least two of these old boards already got locked.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> Too bad it's against the forum rules and at least two of these old boards already got locked.



Seriously? That makes zero sense.... but oh well, its not my call..... if the rules state we should start brand new threads over and over and repeat ourselves, then so be it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This forum IS relatively slow though..... But I would never go elsewhere..... it used to be faster....


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

Every forum I've ever been on gets angry when you bump even a week old thread for a valid reason. LOL Like you've caused some great big confusion and delay.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 9, 2015)

when people over use "..." 
not every sentence needs to end in "..." okay hun


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Forum's logic > no logic


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't sleep a lot nowadays, and when I do sleep I don't get any rest (because lol nightmares). It's driving me crazy.

Also my psychiatrist is a ****head. He keeps focusing on one thing I tell him, completely ignoring everything else that I'm saying. You're being paid to listen to people, you fkn nerd, start listening.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, sleep lol. When I get to sleep late I wake up early.. when I sleep early I wake up late.w tf


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

tfw people were s'posed to arrive at my house like half an hour ago and no calls or anything.

C'mon guys, these cooking classes won't start themselves u know.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

English audio only when it's a Japanese game.. smh.


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

Woke up early a little... don't want it.


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

N i c o said:


> when people over use "..."
> not every sentence needs to end in "..." okay hun



This is a casual forum, not academic prose, and I was clearing quoting the person, hence quotation marks....??? 
If you want to riot act ME about academic prose..... "okay [comma] hun" - give it a rest..... jeez..... 
That honestly got on your nerves? Picking at every nuance of my post?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a cold, and my husband is constantly lowering the house temp. I woke up four times last night in the middle of the night, despite taking sleeping pills and I'm so tired I feel like I could pass out any minute now. To make things worse, I visited my in-laws last night and spent the whole evening having my little sis cough all over me. Now, my cold is even worse, there's no medicine or anything in the house cause we just ran out, I can't legally drive because I have epilepsy, and I can't walk to the grocery store because it's too cold outside. Oh, and my betta fish died over the weekend, but I've been trying not to think about because every time I do, I burst into tears and start blaming myself. And the crying makes my nose run


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 9, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I have a cold, and my husband is constantly lowering the house temp. I woke up four times last night in the middle of the night, despite taking sleeping pills and I'm so tired I feel like I could pass out any minute now. To make things worse, I visited my in-laws last night and spent the whole evening having my little sis cough all over me. Now, my cold is even worse, there's no medicine or anything in the house cause we just ran out, I can't legally drive because I have epilepsy, and I can't walk to the grocery store because it's too cold outside. Oh, and my betta fish died over the weekend, but I've been trying not to think about because every time I do, I burst into tears and start blaming myself. And the crying makes my nose run



Oh my goodness.... all of that.... everything sounds awful.... *hugs* 
My spouse and I like different temperatures in the apartment too, so I can relate.... 
Be careful with sleeping pills though.... I nearly OD'd once... 
I am 24... my spouse is 25... neither of us have our drivers license.... we just never bothered to get it. We rely on public transit. Its hard.... We really should get on that.... But that means paying insurance and maintenance and parking, etc, etc, etc.... we just don't want to deal with it! 
Poor beta fish.... *hugs again*


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

March, you are beating me down into the ground OTL


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> March, you are beating me down into the ground OTL


tfw March has taken over my job 8(

whats up bae, tell me on skype bruh!!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> tfw March has taken over my job 8(
> 
> whats up bae, tell me on skype bruh!!



I don't want to burden you with my ranting. Just filed my taxes wrong and one of my guinea pigs has a sliver of white in his pupil, and I'm scared to know what it is... Worst case scenario I can think of is a chronic corneal ulcer. On top of that, my car still reeks of gasoline .___. A person can only take so much back-to-back! JEBUS Dx


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

This class is ending way too soon. I enjoyed it too much </3 can i please have another 3 months?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

My OCD is beginning to take over e-o


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

I got too close to my Skyrim character. She's becoming an OC now lol


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I don't want to burden you with my ranting. Just filed my taxes wrong and one of my guinea pigs has a sliver of white in his pupil, and I'm scared to know what it is... Worst case scenario I can think of is a chronic corneal ulcer. On top of that, my car still reeks of gasoline .___. A person can only take so much back-to-back! JEBUS Dx



My guinea pig always had that in his eye. The doctors could never figure out why and it kept coming and going on his own. They checked for ulcers or cancer but it always came back negative. Not saying that is the case with your guinea but those little guys are strange creatures. I spent so so so so much money at the exotic vet with him because he always had something wrong. Overgrown molars... Twice!!! Chest infection.... Foot blisters. My husband and I spent over 5,000$ on him in just a few months. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat though. I sure do miss the little guy though...


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

One of my dogs got a flea infestation yesterday...he's been bleeding a lot.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> My guinea pig always had that in his eye. The doctors could never figure out why and it kept coming and going on his own. They checked for ulcers or cancer but it always came back negative. Not saying that is the case with your guinea but those little guys are strange creatures. I spent so so so so much money at the exotic vet with him because he always had something wrong. Overgrown molars... Twice!!! Chest infection.... Foot blisters. My husband and I spent over 5,000$ on him in just a few months. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat though. I sure do miss the little guy though...



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I don't see any signs of fatigue or distress, but I'll still continue to observe my pet. Ah geez, $5000? That's an insane amount x___x Who would have figured guinea pigs were so high-maintenance? My short-haired guinea pig broke one of his incisors last year, which also caused me a lot of money and grief. Nevertheless, they're totally worth it. May your little guy rest in peace ;o;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

My mp3player died on me. Great. great. great.


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> My mp3player died on me. Great. great. great.



That's what you get for using something we still have to call and mp3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> That's what you get for using something we still have to call and mp3


Yeah it was cheap but windows stopped recognizing it in the midst of some update.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

YOU CAN'T TRANSFER SONGS FROM YOUR IPOD BACK ONTO YOUR COMPUTER! WHAT THE ****?!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> YOU CAN'T TRANSFER SONGS FROM YOUR IPOD BACK ONTO YOUR COMPUTER! WHAT THE ****?!



Yeah, I hated that so much when I had an ipod.. it sucks so frickin' hard.


----------



## Leela (Mar 9, 2015)

Timezones are causing issues, as per usual.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 9, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> This is a casual forum, not academic prose, and I was clearing quoting the person, hence quotation marks....???
> If you want to riot act ME about academic prose..... "okay [comma] hun" - give it a rest..... jeez.....
> That honestly got on your nerves? Picking at every nuance of my post?



I actually didn't even see your post lmao
Great job getting all defensive tho


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

Bloody everything... mostly this huge amount of stress I've been dealing with all day. Just constant panic attacks and just when I thought it was getting better, more crap comes to make it worse all over again. Yipee!

On the upside though, new Gravity Falls was way awesome.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 10, 2015)

College is stressful I just want to play animal crossing and persona all day I dont want this


----------



## Naiad (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> On the upside though, new Gravity Falls was way awesome.



I haven't seen it yet damn
Stan thooo


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I haven't seen it yet damn
> Stan thooo



Yeah, it's crazy. Though now it feels like it was too short and I NEED MOAR.

Also, unrelated but I saw a pic of Bill Cipher on a manhole cover while shopping.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

tfw
sitting too long n ur butt hurts
also gonna sift thru a bunch of kaomoji tomorrow
so fun
it is 2.12 n i finally finished the mdonald fries i got not too long ago
what is time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

My arms are too long when I stretch them.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> My arms are too long when I stretch them.



OMOG same. my mom always says i hav really long arms for someone my height (4 foot 11)
says i should be on e of those ppl on game shwos who show wat prizes the contestants could win.
・゜・(つД｀)・゜・


----------



## Shika (Mar 10, 2015)

It was nice and quiet being home alone and then about 5 minutes ago the drummer next door started practicing. With their windows open. 
Also college, but I'm trying not to think about that


----------



## Naiad (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm playing a new game and the entire community is just structured oddly.
If you aren't one of the top players you're basically dirt poor??


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> OMOG same. my mom always says i hav really long arms for someone my height (4 foot 11)
> says i should be on e of those ppl on game shwos who show wat prizes the contestants could win.
> ・゜・(つД｀)・゜・


Do it, you can raise the funds and then we can be best friends irl too!!

tfw trying to have an hour's nap and my Dad comes home from work early or something and slams around it's like omg no stop ok



N i c o said:


> I'm playing a new game and the entire community is just structured oddly.
> If you aren't one of the top players you're basically dirt poor??


So basically every MMORPG? most players are like that to others if they aren't PTW


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Do it, you can raise the funds and then we can be best friends irl too!!



15 year olds cant legally work, i think. (｀ε?)

=

i wanna up the quality of my arts but idk how lmao. i look for brushes i like, try to make things cleaner, etc etc.
also wtf google let me use my hacked.jp url on google sites.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I discovered multiple forums of my fetishes that I had no idea existed (and no idea there were other people like me either o.o) and I can't stop thinking about it and it's starting to control me and drag me away from TBT and real life.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

There are forums for everything, trust me lol.

Also Skyrim and my character is taking over my life, bye


----------



## Naiad (Mar 10, 2015)

I actually had to explain to someone why genocide isn't okay
what the ****


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

A car was driving down my street at like 2 in the morning, while my friend and I were outside on my front porch. They started slowing down...I said, "Omg, dude, I don't like that.", and the car stopped right in front of my house. So, we ran inside, but when we opened the glass door, it made the front door shut. My friends freaks out and can't find the doorknob. So, I have to reach around her and fumble to open the door, before whoever was in the car did whatever they were going to do. As soon as we get inside and shut the door, the car drives away...

I'm still confused and bothered.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

I have to get a swimsuit for spring break and I feel really fat. Ugh... i just want to look good in a bikini!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2015)

amiibo!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I have to get a swimsuit for spring break and I feel really fat. Ugh... i just want to look good in a bikini!



People still freaking out over this. Just get one that suits your body and treat yourself with one you like (Assuming you are as young as you stated and not a 52 year old woman who had kids).

Anyways, next week is last day of class. ugh I wanted more of this


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People still freaking out over this. Just get one that suits your body and treat yourself with one you like (Assuming you are as young as you stated and not a 52 year old woman who had kids).



Haha, I'm definitely not 52 and I'm pretty sure I have no kids!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, good for you.

But in all seriousness, find one you like and think positive. Only trouble I had finding swimsuits was one who covered my breasts properly. I hardly have any but I can't wear those teeny triangle bikinis because then they pop out and I can't wear those who are as heavy as bras because they are too big :/


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Well, good for you.
> 
> But in all seriousness, find one you like and think positive. Only trouble I had finding swimsuits was one who covered my breasts properly. I hardly have any but I can't wear those teeny triangle bikinis because then they pop out and I can't wear those who are as heavy as bras because they are too big :/



All I have are my boobs. I need one that makes "the girls" look big and my stomach look smaller. My legs on the other hand... they're big and muscular, but they don't look good without pants/shorts on!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm tired but I can't sleep


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'm tired but I can't sleep



Scared of five nights at freddy's? XD


----------



## sheepie (Mar 10, 2015)

I have too many assignments that I need to do for next week.. spring break is never truly a break without homework.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Scared of five nights at freddy's? XD



Actually that is the reason why i can not sleep xD


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> All I have are my boobs. I need one that makes "the girls" look big and my stomach look smaller. My legs on the other hand... they're big and muscular, but they don't look good without pants/shorts on!



Well, if the profile says is true (that your 12). You will get better figure when you get older. My stomach was like round like an apple. Now I got curves and way happier with my body.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 10, 2015)

If someone nags to me one more time about how I should have tried out for AP English I will throw a fit. Sorry that I'm not as smart as you, but you don't have to constantly tell me that if I don't take AP classes that I will fail in life.


----------



## Joy (Mar 10, 2015)

sheepie said:


> I have too many assignments that I need to do for next week.. spring break is never truly a break without homework.



This.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> All I have are my boobs. I need one that makes "the girls" look big and my stomach look smaller. My legs on the other hand... they're big and muscular, but they don't look good without pants/shorts on!



Ask a specialist if you have those store, or look around more yourself, it takes some time so good luck!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Well, if the profile says is true (that your 12). You will get better figure when you get older. My stomach was like round like an apple. Now I got curves and way happier with my body.



My body looks about 14/15 (from what I've been told/mistaken for), so I have decent chest/hips, I could use a little bit of weight loss, though!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

really. buy one.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Ask a specialist if you have those store, or look around more yourself, it takes some time so good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

wait wait _wait_
Beardo is 12?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

*stores lol my spelling these hours. Yeah if you have a lingerie store or something similar they should be able to help measure your body parts and find proper bras and undies(as for bikini's also). It's all about finding what they, and you think is right for your body shape.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> wait wait _wait_
> Beardo is 12?


Yes. Breaking news lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes. Breaking news lol


You have no idea how much of a pedophile I feel like right now.
I said Beardo was hot, it was the make up and she looked more older than 12!!!
I need to stab my brain.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> wait wait _wait_
> Beardo is 12?



This right here.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You have no idea how much of a pedophile I feel like right now.
> 
> I need to stab my brain.



holy****howoldareyou


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> holy****howoldareyou


OLD.

I need to rethink what my life has been leading to.
**** lmao


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> holy****howoldareyou



*checks prof.* 22.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> OLD.
> 
> I need to rethink what my life has been leading to.
> **** lmao



Oh ****! HAH!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm 23 lol. I feel like an old hag sometime when I browse the site lmao


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm 23 lol. I feel like an old hag sometime when I browse the site lmao



I feel out of place since most of the people I like to talk to on here are older...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I feel out of place since most of the people I like to talk to on here are older...


Well as long as the youngsters don't act like they know everything about the world I don't mind spending time with them (hell I know a nice guy IRL that's 17 so)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm 23 lol. I feel like an old hag sometime when I browse the site lmao


We're similar in age, take this pitchfork and shank my brain.
This is like the most embarrassing thing ever.

Good lord


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

*shanks*

lol


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> We're similar in age, take this pitchfork and shank my brain.
> This is like the most embarrassing thing ever.
> 
> Good lord



If it means anything, I don't mind. I've had people older than you (who know my age) say some really explicit ****, so you're not awful at all. 

If you want I can not talk to you, like, if that would help...


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 10, 2015)

Im 24, Itsn ot yoru fault Hyogo. You could'nt know.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> If it means anything, I don't mind. I've had people older than you (who know my age) say some really explicit ****, so you're not awful at all.
> 
> If you want I can not talk to you, like, if that would help...


nonononononononono, not talking to me would make things worse lmaoooo.
I MAKE FUN OF PEDO'S LOL, I'll take a chill pill and forget I said silly things, like, this never happened.

not gonna lose a bud because of a mistake yo 8(



Reenhard said:


> Im 24, Itsn ot yoru fault Hyogo. You could'nt know.


;n; *hug u*


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> nonononononononono, not talking to me would make things worse lmaoooo.
> I MAKE FUN OF PEDO'S LOL, I'll take a chill pill and forget I said silly things, like, this never happened.
> 
> not gonna lose a bud because of a mistake yo 8(



Okay I'm really glad to hear that! 

Like I said, I honestly don't care and I'm not creeped out or anything. I don't make my age all that obvious by the way I talk/act I guess.


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got two projects with a deadline of Friday, and I haven't been able to work on them because I've been at home sick and everything I need is at school.



Noiru said:


> Well as long as the youngsters don't act like they know everything about the world I don't mind spending time with them (hell I know a nice guy IRL that's 17 so)



It's nice to see that people other than me mix with people of different ages IRL  My best friend is 18 and I'm 15, so you have more of an age difference with 'nice guy' than I do with my friend.

When I'm on TBT I don't really care what age people are. As long as they have at least some maturity, that is.



Noiru said:


> really. buy one.



Oh, and something else that has been bothering me for ages now... I can't say 'let it go' without at least one person in close proximity to me bursting into song lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Okay I'm really glad to hear that!
> 
> Like I said, I honestly don't care and I'm not creeped out or anything. I don't make my age all that obvious by the way I talk/act I guess.


Yeah! you sound really mature for your age :>

I'm easily fooled, welp


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Leela said:


> It's nice to see that people other than me mix with people of different ages IRL  My best friend is 18 and I'm 15, so you have more of an age difference with 'nice guy' than I do with my friend.
> 
> When I'm on TBT I don't really care what age people are. As long as they have at least some maturity, that is.



Me too! I have a friend whose 18, and she's been like a sister/best friend to me for a few years now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Yeah! you sound really mature for your age :>
> 
> I'm easily fooled, welp



That's good to hear!

Haha, you're fine! Glad you're not all "ew ur 12 im an adult adult>12 kid no talk to me!"


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 10, 2015)

im just trying to help a situation on the male/female user thread and it just keeps getting worse ;-;


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 10, 2015)

Age shouldnt really change, unless you trying to date  someone in age 12 and your 25. Thats just wrong. But as friends its just fine.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Age shouldnt really change, unless you trying to date  someone in age 12 and your 25. Thats just wrong. But as friends its just fine.



Yeah! Totally


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

Bringing my friend up reminded me of something else that's bothering me. A girl I know keeps telling me "he's only friends with you cuz he wants to violate you" (and I quote). She thinks he wants to do 'stuff' with me just because he's older than me and a guy. Assumptions like this bother me a lot.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

Leela said:


> Bringing my friend up reminded me of something else that's bothering me. A girl I know keeps telling me "he's only friends with you cuz he wants to violate you" (and I quote). She thinks he wants to do 'stuff' with me just because he's older than me and a guy. Assumptions like this bother me a lot.



Omg that sounds infuriating! Ugh! If he was a girl people wouldn't say stuff like that I guess


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Omg that sounds infuriating! Ugh! If he was a girl people wouldn't say stuff like that I guess



No, I don't think they would.

I made the mistake of looking at the male/female user thread again.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Tomorrow's the day where we'll find out if the sue to my mother being poorly treated in hospital will come through successful, my Dad has been ever so stressed all day.

I don't want her death to be unnoticed, I don't want the Hospital that basically LET her die to go unharmed, they deserve to give US money for their stupid efforts.

I am actually crying because I don't want her to be considered a tool to them, she didn't deserve this whatsoever.


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Tomorrow's the day where we'll find out if the sue to my mother being poorly treated in hospital will come through successful, my Dad has been ever so stressed all day.
> 
> I don't want her death to be unnoticed, I don't want the Hospital that basically LET her die to go unharmed, they deserve to give US money for their stupid efforts.
> 
> I am actually crying because I don't want her to be considered a tool to them, she didn't deserve this whatsoever.



Wow, it might just be me remembering incorrectly, but didn't your mother pass away a couple of months ago? That's a long time to wait to see if the sue is successful. I'm sorry that it's dragged out for you.

I hope you're successful in suing. To lose her must have been bad enough, but what happened in your case is heartbreaking. I can't even imagine going through that. I hope justice is served. Best wishes to you and your close ones


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2015)

Leela said:


> Wow, it might just be me remembering incorrectly, but didn't your mother pass away a couple of months ago? That's a long time to wait to see if the sue is successful. I'm sorry that it's dragged out for you.
> 
> I hope you're successful in suing. To lose her must have been bad enough, but what happened in your case is heartbreaking. I can't even imagine going through that. I hope justice is served. Best wishes to you and your close ones


On the 25th of March it'll have been 5 months since she was confirmed dead on her death bed.
You're right about the time, I have no idea why it's been so long either but it's happening and it's happening now so that's all that's important right now, ensuring we go out successful.

We CAN live without the sue money but it would help nonetheless and hopefully teach the doctors a lesson...maybe it won't happen to anyone else whoever's in that hospital, there's dying to operations and then there's dying to sheer laziness from the doctors.

I thank you for the words, we're all hoping for the best, my Dad cannot be happy to see the people that killed my mom but I know he'll pull through and do his best to make his end of the story the one they buy into.


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

Mess


----------



## Aradai (Mar 10, 2015)

my hair lol it keeps getting tangled


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2015)

it was the night of my birthday, a night darker the devil's withered, smoke-ridden lungs. it was the most depressing moment of my depressing life as i attempted to light the single candle of a birthday cake i rigorously hand-crafted on my own in order to light the room. after several pathetic strokes and wasted matches, a dim light appeared, but i was not the one who birthed it- i shifted my eyes the way a young man whose face was veiled by clusters of pustules approaching eruption at any given moment would shift his eyes cautiously while smuggling electronic video games into his schoolbag after being reprimanded by his unwitting parents for such an act. i blinked and good christ almighty the grim reaper shows himself to me and the way i managed to keep my bowels composed in such a frightening moment was bewildering. the reaper spoke and revealed a message that seemed urgent by the way he unprofessionally flailed his arms in my face in attempts to seize my attention, but bodily excrement was all i could think of after being so caught off guard. i suppose if the message was so important, he would have approached me like a decent person and at least called several days in advance before inviting himself into my home. the reaper thought about this and apologized, then cooked me spaghetti to further assert the sincerity of this apology. this night has not escaped my mind, and my username is a constant reminder of the most social situation i've ever been in. ok i have to go to work now


----------



## tobi! (Mar 10, 2015)

Robin Thicke got caught for plagiarism and now he's trying to push it on Pharrell Williams.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't find my video camera.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 10, 2015)

My thighs are sore from practice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't find my video camera.



Aww hope you find it! c:


----------



## tobi! (Mar 10, 2015)

Was it just me or did someone move this thread to Brewster's but then moved it back...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> Was it just me or did someone move this thread to Brewster's but then moved it back...



It might've been Jeremy; I saw him viewing the thread.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> Was it just me or did someone move this thread to Brewster's but then moved it back...



You're not mistaken.


----------



## kassie (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, it was briefly in Brewster's Cafe. I was like ???


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 10, 2015)

My dad's racism.
Can you just stop already?
My god, just shut up.

This is why I don't want you to meet my boyfriend's parents or for him to even be here. You'd end up calling someone a thug or a gang banger or dropping the N-bomb. You have two biracial children who are both in interracial relationships and will both have mixed kids. Can you give it rest?


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

kick your dad's ass

(why does this thread keep getting moved o_o)


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 11, 2015)

Perverts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> Perverts.



This may sound rude, but I don't know why they even exist. Those kind of people are really mentally ill.

I'm the kind of person who doesn't tolerate nudity, so I'm pretty much the opposite of what's bothering you.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

Migraine. Whopee.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This may sound rude, but I don't know why they even exist. Those kind of people are really mentally ill.
> 
> I'm the kind of person who doesn't tolerate nudity, so I'm pretty much the opposite of what's bothering you.



It does sound rude, but I kinda agree. I can tolerate nudity, as long as it's equal. If women are being sexualized, then so should men. If men *aren't* being sexualized, then neither should women. 

What I can't tolerate is people (both men and women) gawking at nudity.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Nudity is natural. People observing it or "gawking" at it, does not make them mentally ill or anything of the like. It's just a naked person...It's nothing new. Nudity is just _eh_, to me. I've seen too much nudity to bother to care, anymore. Though I would be very irritated if I or someone I knew was being gawked at...So, I can see that side of things...

Anyway, *what's bothering me?* 
There are people who have been members for almost a year and have not posted at all and have never received visitor messages, and they are actively online members....I just...don't...understand...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

The Jurgen Windcaller quest in Skyrim- NO IM NOT GONNA SPRINT THOSE PILLARS stupid game

Lol at the nudity debate. As long as you avoid and don't contribute to the market of unequal porn images it doesn't bother me- I mean.. we all are nude at some point and tbh if you can't stand that but you like violence and over-conservative opinion it's as wrong.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 11, 2015)

Business calculus .. I have an exam in 9 hours and I've been studying for hours. I seriously hope I pass ;____;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, good luck! Sounds too advanced for me rip


----------



## Taka (Mar 11, 2015)

My family always thinks I'm lying or not being serious. I've barely ever told lies as long as I've lived and they still don't believe me,  even about the most serious things. It frustrates me to think they wouldn't trust me even after all this time. I've been with them all my life, you'd think they would believe me when I tell them the truth. Everyone always assumes I'm secretly trying to get my way and that I'd make up crap to do it.

I'm just not like that and it hurts to know that they think that about me.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 11, 2015)

My friends IRL are taking it pretty rough. I hope things get better for them soon :c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

I need to get more shirts but I can't find something nice. well fml


----------



## Naiad (Mar 11, 2015)

my mom is screaming because I didn't finish my water
it's rlly early in the morning mom calm yourself


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> (why does this thread keep getting moved o_o)



Okay I knew I wasn't crazy but nobody else said anything about it (I think)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Sickness... ugh

I'm hungry, but I'm afraid if I eat I'll throw up

I WANT SOUP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm hungry....but....foooooooooooddd...


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

N i c o said:


> my mom is screaming because I didn't finish my water



Is there more to this story? Like, do you have a disease that will cause you to die horribly without a full daily glass of water? Is this some special water with truffles and sapphires in it?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

-Byron said:


> Is there more to this story? Like, do you have a disease that will cause you to die horribly without a full daily glass of water? Is this some special water with truffles and sapphires in it?


I know I shouldn't laugh here but I did, shame on me.

Also yay found a few shirts

but why is it impossible to find just normal underwear. I don't want racy pron outfits thank you.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.

That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.

So, my family lost the sue and you can obviously know the Hospital did **** up if they needed that much protection.
Y'know what that means to them? My mother was just another tool and not worth their time but it's fine, it really is to them because they won't care what it's like to have your family nearly destroyed, I hope they kill more people and get plenty of grief from people who've had family lost to their ignorance, honestly, those people can go die for all I care.

**** I'm so mad right now.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 11, 2015)

-Byron said:


> Is there more to this story? Like, do you have a disease that will cause you to die horribly without a full daily glass of water? Is this some special water with truffles and sapphires in it?



im secretly a government experiment that needs mineral water everyday to sustain myself
: )
nice to meet u muggle


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

Frequently requiring water containing minerals is typical of most organisms, so I take it that's incidental to you being an experiment. I'd love to know more about it; I'm guessing reptilian super soldier.

Did you call me a muggle? It's technically true, but it seems an odd thing to point out.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm bothered that someone tried to have a religious fight about squishing ants but then they show up here talking about being a Harry Potter.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

People being rude for no reason. If you have no interest in the thread topic, why make a post on there?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> People being rude for no reason. If you have no interest in the thread topic, why make a post on there?



You everytime I show up:


----------



## Naiad (Mar 11, 2015)

-Byron said:


> Frequently requiring water containing minerals is typical of most organisms, so I take it that's incidental to you being an experiment. I'd love to know more about it; I'm guessing reptilian super soldier.
> 
> Did you call me a muggle? It's technically true, but it seems an odd thing to point out.



idk man
reptilian isn't the word I'd use to describe myself


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...


Life is too unfair sometimes. The only thing I hope for them is that they grow a semblance of a conscience and think more about their patients. It's their job. They were the ones who decided that they wanted to care for people. People literally depend on them to save the lives of them and loved ones, and neglecting it is the most grievous offences in such a job.

What did your lawyer say about the proceedings? Are you gonna appeal it?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> You everytime I show up:



No, it just frustrates me that your main purpose of being on this site is to be rude.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> No, it just frustrates me that your main purpose of being on this site is to be rude.


Put them on ignore and don't open their posts? Nobody is forcing you to read them.


----------



## valval (Mar 11, 2015)

Forgot to take my meds, husband says he doesn't have time to bring them to me, and I have three more hours of work to go before I can leave. Nausea/migraine/dizziness powers activate!

:|


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Put them on ignore and don't open their posts? Nobody is forcing you to read them.



I like to read their awful posts. At this point I'm probably not going to respond anymore


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess you thought my attitude got too pointed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> No, it just frustrates me.



So in other words;


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...



Saddest part is that by the way you described it, the hospital doesn't seem to care even a little bit. So much for being there to help people. All those people who ****ed up the medical procedures, all the people who tried to cover up the hospital's pathetic mistakes, and all the people who thought it would be a good idea to stand up for what's wrong just to save the hospital some money... they'd better live with this now. At least, the people who actually have a shred of conscience, compassion or dignity.

Even I'm angry now and I wasn't involved. I can't imagine how beyond furious you must be right now.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I like to read their awful posts. At this point I'm probably not going to respond anymore


???

Why are you complaining then? You like to read their posts. It doesn't really make sense to me. If posters annoy me I put them on ignore so I don't have to read their crap and get annoyed anymore. You're only really bringing it on yourself otherwise, since it's obvious they won't change the way they act.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> So in other words;


fukin lol


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you is too scared to put his vms or pms on because he's afraid someone will tell him off lol


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> ???
> 
> Why are you complaining then? You like to read their posts. It doesn't really make sense to me. If posters annoy me I put them on ignore so I don't have to read their crap and get annoyed anymore. You're only really bringing it on yourself otherwise, since it's obvious they won't change the way they act.



Yeah, I need to stop justifying my behavior. I'll go ignore them now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> oranges_ate_you is too scared to put his vms or pms on because he's afraid someone will tell him off lol



I saw that today, haha!


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> No, it just frustrates me that your main purpose of being on this site is to be rude.



lol hes probably a 35 year old who never leaves his house because he's too scared to say any of the **** he say on here to someones face


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Cory said:


> oranges_ate_you is too scared to put his vms or pms on because he's afraid someone will tell him off lol



It's back open just for you Mario Sunshine Peanut Butter foot jew.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> lol hes probably a 35 year old who never leaves his house because he's too scared to say any of the **** he say on here to someones face








You because I nail you to the wall everyday. Go back and look at the quotes on the other board you look ridiculous.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

HMM
I've had a pretty bad cough all week.
I'm behind on commissions.
I'm behind on getting stuff ready to sell at this convention coming up.
ANNND someone just used Jew as an insult, which is not coolio.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

And for your information I mistakenly closed PMs in an attempt to get rid of the pointless message wall I have or had full of gifs and deleted posts and questions from ages ago.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Cory said:


> lol hes probably a 35 year old who never leaves his house because he's too scared to say any of the **** he say on here to someones face



Lol, pretty much.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Ru Paul Race community over being angry gays:


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Ru Paul Race community over being angry gays:





ZR388 said:


> If you have nothing to say about the show that is related to the topic or not rude you can leave.



: ) Thanks for following the rules and not being rude to people on here. Ooh, I and appreciate the fact you don't try to pick fights, either.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...



WAIT WHAT WAIT IS HAPPENING WITH YOU HYOGO??


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> : ) Thanks for following the rules and not being rude to people on here. Ooh, I and appreciate the fact you don't try to pick fights, either.



*Current Topic: What's bothering you?
*
Your post isn't relevant here.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry! I know that doesn't help, but it makes me angry just reading this. How can they be so heartless over the loss of a human life? Especially a mother!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...



Well, thats ****ing bull****. Sure life is unfair but when lifes become bull****, thats not okay. You have all the rights be angry, sad and disapointed. I can imagie they have so many excuses and tells how they tried so hard or its not theirs fault bla bla. For 2 months ago, my babes stepdad died because they were refusing do any sugery when he broke his ribs, ended up his lungs got blood and goes directly to the brain. They got nothing and they might have to move because they lack of money. Of course, money is not everything. But people gotta better stand for what they have done and fu cking improve for futures cases. I am here for you Hyogo, this is never easy for anyone. *tight hugs*


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Everyone very very mad up in hurr


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

Leela said:


> Saddest part is that by the way you described it, the hospital doesn't seem to care even a little bit. So much for being there to help people. All those people who ****ed up the medical procedures, all the people who tried to cover up the hospital's pathetic mistakes, and all the people who thought it would be a good idea to stand up for what's wrong just to save the hospital some money... they'd better live with this now. At least, the people who actually have a shred of conscience, compassion or dignity.
> 
> Even I'm angry now and I wasn't involved. I can't imagine how beyond furious you must be right now.



I forgot to ask, does this hospital have a reputation for screwing things up?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

@Everyone about the sue matter

I appreciate the kind words and obviously that won't bring my mother back but it's nice to know people are willing to show some care, I appreciate it alot.

First of all, we didn't hire a lawyer because we had the thoughts we'd have slim chances of winning regardless, hospitals tend to be more prepared, this is the first time my Dad has went through this and you'd have no idea what you're doing on the first time, we didn't want to hire a lawyer otherwise because we didn't want to spend money on getting one to only lose, it's a waste of money.

We're fine without the money, we just wanted to bring justice onto the hospital staff but shamefully it didn't go as we hoped, I hope they're happy they've gotten away with taking someone's life and I hope they enjoy making more families destroyed by carrying on with this stuff.

I'm fine, I'm not going to do anything drastic even knowing my mother was just trash to their thoughts, and the fact they're still getting paid for this lack of support to people is the biggest insult ever.

I just need to chill out, I've been moaning for the last two hours because I didn't know how to take it properly but I'm getting there.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Wait what happened to Hyogo I'm very worried


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm beyond pissed off, I've never been so angry before.
> 
> That lawsuit **** happened today and guess what? Everyone on the Hopsital's side had lawyers, HOLY **** EVEN THE DRIVER HAD A FEW.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that. ****, some people should just not be involved in the medical field... Jesus Christ, some people just can't be called human beings... I wish I could help you. I really do. I think it goes without saying that you have every right to be angry. If they're incompetent though, I'm sure justice will be served.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> @Everyone about the sue matter
> 
> I appreciate the kind words and obviously that won't bring my mother back but it's nice to know people are willing to show some care, I appreciate it alot.
> 
> ...



Can i do anything for you, my bruh?????

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I kinda feel ya (not quite the same though tbh your's is WAY worse). My mom's intestines were rotting from the inside and all the doctor had to say was "lol stop taking pain meds u faker." Like DUDE.

that's so ****ed up though Hyogo.
Let's campaign against them.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

****ing christ Finnian that's terrible to hear about your mother, I can't believe people like that are even functioning, that's just satanic talk from people like that.

You don't need to do anything for me, really, I'm going to be fine but I feel like I'm gonna be in a rant mood for the rest of the day, but I appreciate it!!



Leela said:


> I forgot to ask, does this hospital have a reputation for screwing things up?


I don't mean to sound racist or too offending but my area has alot of Islamic folk and they aren't really helping the reputation of anything around here because most are just those kinds of kids that will fail school and work in McDonalds because they're trying too hard to be Gangsters.

The hospital on topic though, It's not a superb one, my mother was especially a really big change to their rules on letting teenagers through the gates to basically take a "short cut" out of the hospital to the other side to avoid having to do an extra 10 minute walk to get there, she made it so Teens that're walking with Adults are allowed through (aka, my sister's case since she's 13) however the whole "killing her off" part was just the icing of the cake, they completely ruined our good thoughts on them, it's a nice looking hospital don't get me wrong but the service is terrible.



Aryxia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. ****, some people should just not be involved in the medical field... Jesus Christ, some people just can't be called human beings... I wish I could help you. I really do. I think it goes without saying that you have every right to be angry. If they're incompetent though, I'm sure justice will be served.


Believe me, one day I hope they get what they deserve because this is stuff that shouldn't have to happen to anyone, nobody should have to lose someone by lack of effort, If my mother died from the operation (well, if SHE was going to get it, she didn't because they didn't think about sending her to another hospital with actual brain surgeons in) then I wouldn't be mad, they would've atleast tried.

I'd go on about how she suffered while she was in there but I don't fancy crying again.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ****ing christ Finnian that's terrible to hear about your mother, I can't believe people like that are even functioning, that's just satanic talk from people like that.
> 
> You don't need to do anything for me, really, I'm going to be fine but I feel like I'm gonna be in a rant mood for the rest of the day, but I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...



I wish there was some way I could help you! I've never been through anything like this, so I can't fully relate, but hearing about what happened and how awful these people are is making me really angry and really upset. Words can't describe how terrible I feel


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

Seriously? She died because they didn't think to move her to a different hospital? That is just beyond lazy on the hospital's part... it's completely idiotic and incompetent. It also makes me wonder how many other people have suffered due to terrible service like this.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ****ing christ Finnian that's terrible to hear about your mother, I can't believe people like that are even functioning, that's just satanic talk from people like that.
> 
> You don't need to do anything for me, really, I'm going to be fine but I feel like I'm gonna be in a rant mood for the rest of the day, but I appreciate it!!



You can rant to me, if you'd like too!
Want me to send a care-package your way, full of gross american snack food and Las Vegas souvenirs?
I'll also include an image of the Boston tea party??
I'm sorry I use humor to try to help people?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, browsed through some of the posts and seems like that hospital was some big d/ck to y'all. I mean of course they have lawyers should they get difficult cases but it's obvious that they do to get paid let alone who dies and not.

Sorry to hear all this rubbish and hope you feel better *hugs*


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ****ing christ Finnian that's terrible to hear about your mother, I can't believe people like that are even functioning, that's just satanic talk from people like that.
> 
> You don't need to do anything for me, really, I'm going to be fine but I feel like I'm gonna be in a rant mood for the rest of the day, but I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...



Yeah... My mom commited sucide 2 years ago. But before she did it, she did call the hospital as well and said she wanted to die and they said "we will call you next week". Same day she died, after a week. They called and said "Hi! now we can accept her and help her". That made us all mad. No wonder we got trust issues nowdays...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2015)

@Hyogo: what was the background behind the lawsuit? What was going on? I hear that the hospital won to the lawsuit, but what lead your family or the hospital into suing?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Yeah... My mom commited sucide 2 years ago. But before she did it, she did call the hospital as well and said she wanted to die and they said "we will call you next week". Same day she died, after a week. They called and said "Hi! now we can accept her and help her". That made us all mad. No wonder we got trust issues nowdays...



That's rough, buddy.
My dad died 3 years ago from who the hell knows and it's still really hard.
He was really, really fat though?
They ruled it not a suicide.
Losing parents is super hard, and it's not fair that these hospitals are just walking all over us.
My mom didn't die (thank god), but they would have let her. They labeled her a drug seeker (you know with 2 brain tumors and rotting intestines okay) and lord knows hospitals WILL NOT help drug seekers.

And wait What??
They said "we'll call next week lol?"
What asshats. Seriously. When I tried to kill myself (or just the times I wen tin wanting to), they always admitted me?? I was also a teenager though, and they do put more value on the life of a teenager.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

On a lighter note, people who upload stuff in FLAC. Sorry dude I don't give a hooters if you are a leet person with needs to make everything perf I don't want it to take 10 hours to dl a thing :/


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> On a lighter note, people who upload stuff in FLAC. Sorry dude I don't give a hooters if you are a leet person with needs to make everything perf I don't want it to take 10 hours to dl a thing :/



OMG RIGHT IT'S SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

YES

Also p much all the quality sounds the same, I prefer the noisy vinyl scratch thanks


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Exactly! What's actually going to make a difference is your headphones/speakers and cables.
You could have the highest quality file out there, but if you have crappy speakers, it'll sound terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Exactly! What's actually going to make a difference is your headphones/speakers and cables.
> You could have the highest quality file out there, but if you have crappy speakers, it'll sound terrible.



Yeah it's all about the source and whatever music software you rip to not what format is in that leads you to hear it... Ugh.

I really hate those FLAC/clean track elitists I mean not everyone have 1000 highspeed internet.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> @Hyogo: what was the background behind the lawsuit? What was going on? I hear that the hospital won to the lawsuit, but what lead your family or the hospital into suing?


My mother had a Brain Hemorrhage and was taken to Hospital after paramedics checking up and seeing what was wrong and obviously resulted to a Brain Hemorrhage.

While in the hospital, she was poorly cared for, my Dad was doing the stuff the nurses and/or doctors should've been doing, like changing urine sacks, ensuring my mother could still walk, checking her temperature and such, It was till the point where the doctors were like "Yeah, we'll just jam pain killers into her, that should make it better" infact, it made things worse!

Anyway, it was a few hours and my Mom was that..."broken" she could barely move her body or even talk, she was looking at my Dad and tearing, she couldn't say anything or move her body to atleast show something, all she could do was let out a small groan, you have no idea how broken I was hearing about that, it was like she was a Zombie, couldn't show any emotions whatsoever, she was truly suffering and she couldn't even show it, she later then managed to move her body somewhat but not properly and fell out of the hospital bed which resulted to doing severe cranium damage since she landed on her head...

They thought putting her into a Medical coma would ease her pain...but she was obviously just being put to sleep for the time being before they did anything else to her, but they didn't even think of sending her to another hospital and when my Dad mentioned it, it was "too far away" it was literally 10 minutes away from driving, that's not a super long time since she was in the room for hours.

She later wasn't getting any better so they just pulled the plug saying it was the only thing they could do, she later died from her injuries.

Yet they made lies to protect their poor services, like they said they DID mention another hospital to my Dad and it was my DAD that had no idea what to do.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Bleck @ previous hospital stuff. That really pisses me off. Hospitals are just test labs it seems. Take this pill, cut that off, put this back, leave something inside after sewing you up, we have no idea what's going to happen!!! Then they botch it all and go WHOOPS THAT'S YOUR FAULT.

My grandma had some stomach operation that was nbd a few years ago, she had weird pain after, go back to look, they find they left a small sponge. So they took the sponge out and my grandma was just gonna leave it at that cause she just wanted to get well. But no, the hospital sued her because somehow "you should have known and you made us look bad by getting something left behind inside you", they ended up losing swiftly but nonetheless the hospitals are out to get you. 

The nurses are disgusting anyway, they talk trash about patients behind their backs and call you nasty and annoying. I've never spent a day in a bed but I've heard and seen things I do not approve of and I bet many others wouldn't if they knew.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

I could literally hug all of you, seriously.

To the guys, no homo, unless you want it to be 8)


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> To the guys, no homo, unless you want it to be 8)



ayyyyeee.


Different subject;
I really hate when someone says "well this is no good" and some dumbass has to respond with "WELL WATS UR IDEA TO REPLACE IT THEN!? Shut up if u dont have an idea!!!" okay way to go being a jackass. Who says I/they/someone has to have an idea to replace the bad one, to recognize it's a bad idea?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh wow.. I take it they just get paid to do everything as smoothly and quick as possible without caring. Or only treat those who can pay a lot.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh wow.. I take it they just get paid to do everything as smoothly and quick as possible without caring. Or only treat those who can pay a lot.



Of course, hurry up and get those who can't pay out of here and those with money, who can come back and nab us if we do bad, treat properly. (for the most part)

- - - Post Merge - - -

At my moms hospital, they kick people out if someone with insurance comes in but someone without is taking up a bed. Probably do that at a lot of em, or most even.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh wow.. I take it they just get paid to do everything as smoothly and quick as possible without caring. Or only treat those who can pay a lot.



This is exactly why universal healthcare is a serious problem. Hopefully the UN outlaws universal healthcare. We got really good doctors in America, and we don't have universal healthcare. But we do have some form of socialized medicine that is on the risk of getting repealed.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This is exactly why universal healthcare is a serious problem. Hopefully the UN outlaws universal healthcare. We got really good doctors in America, and we don't have universal healthcare. But we do have some form of socialized medicine that is on the risk of getting repealed.


...

It's hard for me to believe that you're stupid enough to think malpractice only occurs when there's universal healthcare. There's good and bad medical professionals in all countries. If you think you can judge an entire caste of people based on a small group, you might as well become racist.

Not to mention, look up any comparison of healthcare systems and you'll see that the US' healthcare is more often than not ranked below that of the UK's, while at the same time being immensely more expensive. How would that have helped Hyogo's mother at all, seeing as she was already in a country where on average the care is not only better, but also cheaper?

If you want to make it about politics so badly, why do you think the UN outlawing universal healthcare would change anything? The US obviously doesn't give a **** about UN laws, with their war in Iraq and subsequent regime changes forced onto people.

Seriously dude, either get educated or just stop your pseudo-intellectual bull****.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This is exactly why universal healthcare is a serious problem. Hopefully the UN outlaws universal healthcare. We got really good doctors in America, and we don't have universal healthcare. But we do have some form of socialized medicine that is on the risk of getting repealed.



I'd say that would be more common if you have private healthcare, imo since they want to earn a lot of money. From my experience private instances are worse.

Oh well not gonna politically debate this since it's obvious we have different opinions. And read on further next time

(Reindeer; exactly)


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

^ Glad someone said it. @ reindeer


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> It might've been Jeremy; I saw him viewing the thread.



What the holy fap? Can't the mods pick a place and stick with it?!



Taka said:


> My family always thinks I'm lying or not being serious. I've barely ever told lies as long as I've lived and they still don't believe me,  even about the most serious things. It frustrates me to think they wouldn't trust me even after all this time. I've been with them all my life, you'd think they would believe me when I tell them the truth. Everyone always assumes I'm secretly trying to get my way and that I'd make up crap to do it.
> 
> I'm just not like that and it hurts to know that they think that about me.



Yeah, it angers me when people like that just make assumptions about others despite all the evidence to the contrary.



Beardo said:


> Yeah, I need to stop justifying my behavior. I'll go ignore them now



I'd probably do the same except orange's post are way too entertaining.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

No he is not entertaining, he's just harassing like every different-minded user here and trolling badly.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No he is not entertaining, he's just harassing like every different-minded user here and trolling badly.



Yeah, but it's so bad that it's hilarious!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Sometimes it's really funny to see what a tryhard "troll" has to say, I need to look at Orange's posts some more.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> Was it just me or did someone move this thread to Brewster's but then moved it back...



OKAY that's what happened. I knew I wasn't crazy, but there are a few boards like this floating around so it gets confusing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Sometimes it's really funny to see what a tryhard "troll" has to say, I need to look at Orange's posts some more.


Well he obviously failed, lol.

And no it wasn't fun because he didn't try, he was just being an obscene noob.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Well he obviously failed, lol.
> 
> And no it wasn't fun because he didn't try, he was just being an obscene noob.


mhmhmhmh now that you mention it, failure would fit Orange more than "tryhard" I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> mhmhmhmh now that you mention it, failure would fit Orange more than "tryhard" I suppose.



yes considering all he did was to look up where I posted and make total ignorant replies that weren't valid and he shouldn't have been continued in the first place.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't get why some people join just to troll people. I know who you're talking about, but it's best to not talk about banned users.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm only caring that it stopped because the gifs were driving me crazy. I hate that cereal one so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't get why some people join just to troll people. I know who you're talking about, but it's best to not talk about banned users.


Yes I know that.

Well they do because they obviously know they can get away with it for some time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Also to switch on topics.

People who take ecchi/hentai games seriously...like these radical fem gamer critics.

Dude.. calm yo ass. Japan has a different culture which most of these people have a hard time to get. Fictional games with nudity is not a reality. Also these games are made for simple pleasure and contains girls. They are not objectified just because they have to have boobs(well some are more flat-chested than others). I enjoy my simple, IQ-free boobs now and then thank you. Stop playing if you think it's reality. Also the fact that there are 2-3 guys with like 15 girls makes it even more enjoyable imo.

There is a really nice difference with intentionally making objectified characters and making a harmless fighting games with some nudity.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Also to switch on topics.
> 
> People who take ecchi/hentai games seriously...like these radical fem gamer critics.
> 
> ...


Why are feminists attacking gaming anyway? If they have a problem with media portraying women wrong then why attack a side media, why not concentrate on the big thing? Why not shame pop singers like Miley Curys for being a bad influence? There are kids that feel miserable about themselves since they're not 'pretty enough'

Yet all of that is okay but OH NO SOMEONE GOT *** PHYSICS IN A VIDEO GAME!!1!!1!!11

But seriously that just makes gaming feminists look like big bullies who just want to make $$$ out of ridiculing gaming. Not exactly something to respect.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Well yeah. Some lady writing for a paper here just got oh so worried because we are getting another Senran Kagura game this summer and the LE comes with a mousepad(one of those 3d-boob ones) and she lashed out lmao.

Yeah, exactly. I see the problem with token ladies and booth babes but seriously attacking a game with girls that are over 18/20 whatever legal age that are drawn and animated, nah bruh.

Yeah because they think Miley is sooo cool because she is literally cracking herself up and making unique music? no.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 11, 2015)

The 3D boob mousemats actually look really comfy. You can rest your wrist in it. I`d never buy it, because I don`t know how I would explain using that to my 6 and 7 year old niece and nephew. 

Whats bothering me is that I bought new earphones and as always they don`t fit my ears well. They fall out every now and then and because they are not in the exact right position, sound gets all messed up. There are just no good earphones for my ears and I don`t like the big earwarmers style things, in summer they get really sticky and hot.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

I have anger problems but I don't know how to handle them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

like this

this makes me angry 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2989708/Terrifying-video-captures-thousands-spiders-falling-clusters-cabin-walls.html

so many legs...


----------



## Aradai (Mar 11, 2015)

these cramps are killing me.


----------



## Zane (Mar 11, 2015)

ur really gonna let your dog off its leash into MY yard when my dog is clearly unhappy about it and then not even make an effort to get it out of there
 thank


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

My fiance wants to go the store and I don't because I feel fat.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

i tell myself im going to work on commissions but then i dont and i feel so dissatisfied
i tell myself im going to start on my homework but then i dont and if i dont soon then im going to be rushing it sunday/monday morning

also im trying to get into painting digitally and i cant find any brushes i like or anything (╬ŎдŎ )
im tired of just the usual way i draw
i also cant decide on an art style that i like


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know how to re-size gifs and I made a thread about it and I didn't know where to put said thread so I put it in a place with little to no traffic and now I'm getting impatient cause I WANT MY GIF!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

My rice is partially uncooked ._.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> My rice is partially uncooked ._.



That sounds like hell (no sarcasm)


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i tell myself im going to work on commissions but then i dont and i feel so dissatisfied
> i tell myself im going to start on my homework but then i dont and if i dont soon then im going to be rushing it sunday/monday morning
> 
> also im trying to get into painting digitally and i cant find any brushes i like or anything (╬ŎдŎ )
> ...



cough
i know how that feels man, same


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I don't know how to re-size gifs and I made a thread about it and I didn't know where to put said thread so I put it in a place with little to no traffic and now I'm getting impatient cause I WANT MY GIF!



mayb you would have had more luck postin in museum?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I don't know how to re-size gifs and I made a thread about it and I didn't know where to put said thread so I put it in a place with little to no traffic and now I'm getting impatient cause I WANT MY GIF!



I can help ya out c:
What size?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Bowie came through and helped me out, but thanks for the offer N i c o!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> My rice is partially uncooked ._.



When that happens, I throw it into the GARBAGE but I messed up. It's my fault delicious rice is being served to the dumpster.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> i tell myself im going to work on commissions but then i dont and i feel so dissatisfied
> i tell myself im going to start on my homework but then i dont and if i dont soon then im going to be rushing it sunday/monday morning
> 
> also im trying to get into painting digitally and i cant find any brushes i like or anything (╬ŎдŎ )
> ...



i tell myself that i'm going to start on my homework but then i start browsing threads really angrily trying to forget my assignments are due TOMORROW...like right now.

also, the reason i buy ur art all the time (more than 10 pieces now, lol) is because I like your style. Btw, I noticed that you changed it sorta i think? I compared the first chibi you drew to the newer ones and they look different.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> also, the reason i buy ur art all the time (more than 10 pieces now, lol) is because I like your style. Btw, I noticed that you changed it sorta i think? I compared the first chibi you drew to the newer ones and they look different.



yeh
i
is that bad or.

hooray for art style changing


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> yeh
> i
> is that bad or.
> 
> hooray for art style changing


idk im not an artist or anything :I

- - - Post Merge - - -

my dog released his anal glands today.

it smells.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> The 3D boob mousemats actually look really comfy. You can rest your wrist in it. I`d never buy it, because I don`t know how I would explain using that to my 6 and 7 year old niece and nephew.
> 
> Whats bothering me is that I bought new earphones and as always they don`t fit my ears well. They fall out every now and then and because they are not in the exact right position, sound gets all messed up. There are just no good earphones for my ears and I don`t like the big earwarmers style things, in summer they get really sticky and hot.



Yeah, I've seen one that actually covered the boobs (Asuka from NGE in her red suit) that I wanted to buy so yeah, they are.

Yeah, I can't use in-ear earphones cause I hate the isolating they do so I usually settle for normal cheap ones. I hate when they start producing sound in one ear only though especially when you need both for certain songs.


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

That I'm sick, but still eating 2 BAGS O CHOC!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a legit reason to do it. I do that when I'm on my period sometimes. Only time I like non-dark chocolate


----------



## unravel (Mar 12, 2015)

Got suspended cuz of lates on graduation practice? Meh its just a practice
Uhhhh dear dad if ever.... Call a therapist and not helping solving problems I don't think you S's dad and Farobi's mom are not helping them yeah family problem but its non of ur concern they have to learn solve their own problems and think what they have done right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also wifi got rekt so I have to use pocket wifi oh well...


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

This cough is getting so much worse and my throat hurts and my first thought this morning with i woke up coughing was "this is the bell tree's fault."
Like???


----------



## n64king (Mar 12, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got suspended cuz of lates on graduation practice? Meh its just a practice



Is that a high school thing? I remember they threatened us with suspension if we screwed up practice but then when graduation happened everyone did whatever the hell they wanted anyway and it never mattered. Way to go jackass school for flexing your useless power to suspend people on the last 2 weeks of school.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP Terry Pratchett. </3


----------



## n64king (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't decide if I need to poo or if it's safe to leave the house.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 12, 2015)

the owner of this thread is inactive rip


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> RIP Terry Pratchett. </3



He died?! I didn't know until just now. </3



Javocado said:


> the owner of this thread is inactive rip



Come home Ahribae ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Me neither, I just flipped up an online paper I read and there it was


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

I hate driving.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 12, 2015)

*It's not April 10th yet!!!*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 12, 2015)

I hate Chemistry.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't want Saturday :c Or, well depends.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

my car is breaking down sigh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> I hate driving.


Let's drive to the store to buy a milk 8)


----------



## kassie (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm always suspect of new users who know everything about the site already.

Hmm.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 12, 2015)

Doctor called.
More disappointment.
Got yelled at for being upset.
Having to apologize yet again for being upset/raising my voice.

Edited because I sound stupid in my fit of rage.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Let's drive to the store to buy a milk 8)



NEVER AGAIN


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm losing interest in my boyfriend and he's losing interest in me.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

I *really* really _really_ really hate driving.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> I *really* really _really_ really hate driving.



Me too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I'm always suspect of new users who know everything about the site already.
> 
> Hmm.



Probably old users with new accounts or they just think they do. I share the bother though


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

The fact that its already halfway through March and I haven't done anything productive this year..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> The fact that its already halfway through March and I haven't done anything productive this year..



Amen dear comrade. Not that I could though until this class is over...


----------



## azukitan (Mar 13, 2015)

Girls with Slingshots just ended, and I'll admit, I cried.

Also anxious about hearing back from Blizzard. I'm so, *so* very tired of being unemployed :(


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

As much as I love my cats, I really want a dog. Something big, like a St. Bernard! At this point, any dog would be fine.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

my throat hurts and im sick sigh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

My cousin called.. and I kinda want to see him tomorrow but idfk cause we were supposed to have people here but they never responded so ugh


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm pretty bad at smash


----------



## Javocado (Mar 13, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I'm always suspect of new users who know everything about the site already.
> 
> Hmm.



dude same
seems like more new users are phony bologna nowadays

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I'm pretty bad at smash



thank you for getting thy match done!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> dude same
> seems like more new users are phony bologna nowadays
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You're welcome. I've gotten beat 2-0 twice. Getting my ass whooped doesn't feel good...


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 13, 2015)

I was two days late and both servers are full ugh. Now I have to wait for April for the next maintenance sobs


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

we keep our recyclables in a shed outside and when we start to build up a lot by being lazy and not going to the bottle depot someone always comes into the yard and takes some. It doesn't bother me that much really but the shed is directly across from my bedroom window and it sort of creeps me out to think of some stranger showing up out there all the time to steal our cans and plastic bottles lol


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know how much money to take on my trip to Missouri. My mom is only giving me 25, and I have to tack the rest out of my savings. I only have about $150, so I don't know. Plus, since I can't legally get a job and there isn't much to do for someone my age, I don't know how I'll get it back.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't focus on my studying. Every time I read a page I explore the forums for like another 10 minutes. The fact that it's Friday isn't helping either.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can't focus on my studying. Every time I read a page I explore the forums for like another 10 minutes. The fact that it's Friday isn't helping either.



Me trying to do my homework


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2015)

Spoiler



People who pull a race card on me bother me. I am more sick of them than the news lying about anything.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2015)

I have only one beer left!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I have only one beer left!



+1 I need a few now

Also my mom, I'm not a damn kid


----------



## P.K. (Mar 14, 2015)

I am procrastinating on my final filipino essay.....


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2015)

Players bringing politics into all their posts/threads. I really don't want to know that you refuse to sell AC items  to communist/socialist  sympathizers.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 14, 2015)

I have to drive for 6 hours and I only have 2 South Park episodes and a few episodes of Doctor Who. I haven't watched Doctor Who in forever...


----------



## tobi! (Mar 14, 2015)

weird...weird dream


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't call...... >.>


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

when it takes 100 years to upload a single ****ing image


----------



## valval (Mar 14, 2015)

Hypoglycemia kicked in for no good reason @_@


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> when it takes 100 years to upload a single ****ing image



Sounds like an exaggeration, but that's more of an understatement on how slow the internet is getting. I don't even like lags.



valval said:


> Hypoglycemia kicked in for no good reason @_@



That's not good. I hope your blood sugar goes up to normal.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Sounds like an exaggeration, but that's more of an understatement on how slow the internet is getting. I don't even like lags.



I wish it was an exaggeration but unfortunately I'm running on a crude stone laptop from the Paleolithic Era


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

The animes I haven't finished. omo

magi..


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a nasty ass cold and I'm tired but I don't wanna sleep.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> I wish it was an exaggeration but unfortunately I'm running on a crude stone laptop from the Paleolithic Era


bb I wish I could send you the best computer

my throat is sore uggghhhh


----------



## kassie (Mar 14, 2015)

Ugly fonts are whats bothering me, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> I wish it was an exaggeration but unfortunately I'm running on a crude stone laptop from the Paleolithic Era



Or it could be a computer from the Mesozoic Era (or the dinosaur era whatever you would call it).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

i hope he likes me


----------



## tobi! (Mar 14, 2015)

I dunno. I try to be a good friend and all but it gets difficult at times. 

Maybe it's me at fault.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Norski said:


> I dunno. I try to be a good friend and all but it gets difficult at times.
> 
> Maybe it's me at fault.


It's the games fault, I'm probably just gonna sell it to be honest.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's the games fault, I'm probably just gonna sell it to be honest.



yeah then you can buy the best game ever made: The Sims

AMIRITE???


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Norski said:


> yeah then you can buy the best game ever made: The Sims
> 
> AMIRITE???


I don't get the humor.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

PIECE OF ****! ****!
I MISSED MY SECOND CHANCE TO SEE MARKIPLIER
HE WAS JUST MINUTES AWAY FROM ME FOR SXSW
**** **** FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

pats azukitan gently


----------



## Naiad (Mar 14, 2015)

I just found out that my sister is transphobic


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 14, 2015)

If you find my forum "Things That Annoy Me" you'll see ;w;


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

SAME AS HIM^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Today, I woke up at 5 am to buy tickets for a huge concert that's happening in June in my area. They were promising tickets for $10 for people that came, and even though I got there on time, people who were in front of me in the line brought a lot of friends that line jumped later. They ran out of tickets and I didn't get the cheap ones, but I had to wait until 10 anyway.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

Siri is the worst thing ever


----------



## azukitan (Mar 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> pats azukitan gently



Woe is me ・゜・(ノД`)


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Did I get a chia seed stuck in my tonsil or is it just a sore throat? We'll find out later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ew there have been enough spiders coming in the window tonight. Also a weird large fly looking thing that didn't actually fly.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm watching videos from my old YouTube channel that I made in 2009 and I'm really embarrassed with some of the stuff I uploaded.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Ew spiders :c

also this course is ending way too soon


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 15, 2015)

Marital Problems. But I am not one to "Hang My Dirty Laundry", if you will. Shush and Be Shushed. Woman Be Silenced. That sort of thing. No, I am not in a physically abusive relationship....


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol that i have nothing to say while i want to have something to say xD


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

My bf pooped 4 times today already. Pls do not be sick, aint nobody got time for that at all no way whatsoever.


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2015)

Got high on nail polish


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Radda said:


> Got high on nail polish



I need to do that I'm feeling crap rn lol.


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

California thinks it's mini Australia today. I've killed like 7 spiders now. It's cause it rained, then it went and turned into summer outside.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

..fill those holes wherever you live m8


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a feeling plot resetting Molly will be like plot resetting Poppy...


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2015)

I HATE THESE CLEAR RETAINERS SOO MUCH


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ..fill those holes wherever you live m8



Luckily they're non hostile idiots and just hide in the corner but it is not pleasant to look at.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Radda said:


> I HATE THESE CLEAR RETAINERS SOO MUCH



I have them, too. They're so annoying and mine has been broken for like 2 years now >.>


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

The phone case I ordered is arriving April 2....or April 21. The stupid company won't send it any faster.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 15, 2015)

I can spend the whole morning feeling happy and confident, and then feel like the whole world hates me 10 seconds later. I wish there was a way to flip the switch one way and just leave it there.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I can spend the whole morning feeling happy and confident, and then feel like the whole world hates me 10 seconds later. I wish there was a way to flip the switch one way and just leave it there.



Omg this is me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel sick any time after I eat, and it sucks because it makes
me not want to eat at all. But, I still force myself and feel sick constantly


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I feel sick any time after I eat, and it sucks because it makes
> me not want to eat at all. But, I still force myself and feel sick constantly



Have some yogurt, that helps for me.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 needs to realize that it's his fault everyone hates him. 

If you have over 30 people blocking you, maybe it's YOU who needs to change.


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have them, too. They're so annoying and mine has been broken for like 2 years now >.>



Like dude dont you go to the dentist and ask for new ones?:?<


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

there are ants on the computer desk and everytime i dust one off another comes seconds after.

like, really?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> Apple2012 needs to realize that it's his fault everyone hates him.
> 
> If you have over 30 people blocking you, maybe it's YOU who needs to change.



Word, amen and agreement so much ._.

Also I forgot where I put those dwemer cogs FUUU


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Radda said:


> Like dude dont you go to the dentist and ask for new ones?:•<



Mine would charge me a huge amount to replace it. It broke off where it covers like 3 of my back top teeth, and when I told my parents about it when it broke, they said unless it's bad enough to keep my teeth from staying straight, they don't want to shovel out the money for it. 

Our orthodontist is kinda greedy with his money. And he's a douche.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

....I wouldn't badmouth someone behind their back (unless they're a celebrity), if you have a problem with that person talk to them in private


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

If you mean me and Norski he is a celeb here lmao.

Also ugh I need a whisky me thinks


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> Apple2012 needs to realize that it's his fault everyone hates him.
> 
> If you have over 30 people blocking you, maybe it's YOU who needs to change.


The thing is, that's what the ignore list is for. Not everyone is going to get along and that's okay. Saying that everyone hates him is stretching it though. I'm sure there are people who have you on their ignore list as well but that doesn't necessarily mean you need to change. If we change who we are for everyone else, then it just shows we care more for what others think about us than we think about ourselves. There is a difference between being rude and being a bad person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ....I wouldn't badmouth someone behind their back (unless they're a celebrity), if you have a problem with that person talk to them in private





Kaiaa said:


> The thing is, that's what the ignore list is for. Not everyone is going to get along and that's okay. Saying that everyone hates him is stretching it though. I'm sure there are people who have you on their ignore list as well but that doesn't necessarily mean you need to change. If we change who we are for everyone else, then it just shows we care more for what others think about us than we think about ourselves. There is a difference between being rude and being a bad person.



Thanks you two.

Yeah, I'm gonna have to take a break. With some of the left-wing members bullying me, I have no other choice but to leave this site and not come back unless if there is a collectible to collect. But I should stop posting political opinions. In the meantime, I'll probably talk about how people treated me here off this site and tell everyone not to repeat the same mistakes. If we can respect people's opinions and rights to our opinions more often and stop pulling these "offensive" cards, then we can have more peace. Hating someone because of who they are or what opinions you have is not going to make you go any further.

At the same time, I'm not gonna deny trading with communists or socialists. Just because they are communist doesn't mean they are bad. They're just communist, but not evil.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I'm not gonna debate this further, but it is as bad pulling your conservative straight up people's faces as it is with said people pulling race cards (which is not really legit. If you want to have a debate about racism, make it sorted).


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

No one on here has any chill

Ever


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2015)

Beardo said:


> No one on here has any chill
> 
> Ever


LOL so true
Also Apple bro how are you treated in real life?:•<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

Radda said:


> LOL so true
> Also Apple bro how are you treated in real life?:•<



Not as bad as i am on the internet. Not even a single school bully disrespected me that bad.


----------



## Tachibana (Mar 15, 2015)

Bunnie won't move out so I can go through with a Trade for Zucker. I've been cycling my town for three. Days. I lost my little Kabuki over this. Many of my villagers left while cycling without pinging me. It's September in my game and she has never pinged me. I'm losing my freaking mind ): And this is also my last day to get her out haaaaaa.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Not as bad as i am on the internet. Not even a single school bully disrespected me that bad.



I am still your friend and I am here if you wanna talk. So what if you think diffrently, that makes you unique, just ignore the bad so the good just seems so much better :3 (I don't even know what the political lookings are that everyone seems to be hateing on you for but everyone is entitled an opinion whether they like it or not. )I am sorry if I seem like I am being weird but if my friend is unhappy you gotta be there for them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am still your friend and I am here if you wanna talk. So what if you think diffrently, that makes you unique, just ignore the bad so the good just seems so much better :3 (I don't even know what the political lookings are that everyone seems to be hateing on you for but everyone is entitled an opinion whether they like it or not. )I am sorry if I seem like I am being weird but if my friend is unhappy you gotta be there for them



Thanks. Even if I have more supporting me than opposing me, my mom says that I need a break. And I will take one when I get all eight heart balloons. And there are several other reasons I'll need a break for besides the rude people.

1. Last semester, I have been procrastinating in sake of being on this site. I don't blame this site. I blame myself for not being responsible.
2. There's only five or ten collectibles left to collect, and they're quite easy (except for the apple and peach).
3. I already shared enough blog entries and I lost interest into blogging on this site. I even broke promises on blogging (like when I cancelled my fanfic).
4. I have lost interest into other things like the banning game or the counting game (where the mods love to ruin our count).

My triumphant return, despite popping in for a few collectibles once in a while, will occur when the next AC game comes out.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 15, 2015)

my nose is very stuffy


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks. Even if I have more supporting me than opposing me, my mom says that I need a break. And I will take one when I get all eight heart balloons. And there are several other reasons I'll need a break for besides the rude people.
> 
> 1. Last semester, I have been procrastinating in sake of being on this site. I don't blame this site. I blame myself for not being responsible.
> 2. There's only five or ten collectibles left to collect, and they're quite easy (except for the apple and peach).
> ...



Ok Apple... Miss you friend :3


----------



## kassie (Mar 15, 2015)

Just burned my finger, ow.


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2015)

Dear god so much drama


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 15, 2015)

Radda said:


> Dear god so much drama



You ok? Is it home drama or just a drama?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been witnessing a lot of rude rude comments here on the forums. None of them have been directed at me, but I'm really disappointed to see people acting so negatively.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 16, 2015)

I miss some old members who are gone now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> I've been witnessing a lot of rude rude comments here on the forums. None of them have been directed at me, but I'm really disappointed to see people acting so negatively.



Yeah, they have gotten rude towards me. And it's not just towards me for having different opinions. I tried to defend myself, but they won't believe me. I can understand if they are young, but if they are 20 years or older and act like this, then they have some serious problems. Everyone tried to warn them, be nice to them, and guide them, but they still want to act up. If they want to do this, that's fine. However, they're gonna realize that it could create a negative impact towards them in the future. They can't behave like this if they have a job or if they're in college. Having contradictory opinions isn't considered bad, but to trash talk them for that is. I'll stop pulling up my opinions somewhere, but their behavior has got to stop.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, they have gotten rude towards me. And it's not just towards me for having different opinions. I tried to defend myself, but they won't believe me. I can understand if they are young, but if they are 20 years or older and act like this, then they have some serious problems. Everyone tried to warn them, be nice to them, and guide them, but they still want to act up. If they want to do this, that's fine. However, they're gonna realize that it could create a negative impact towards them in the future. They can't behave like this if they have a job or if they're in college. Having contradictory opinions isn't considered bad, but to trash talk them for that is. I'll stop pulling up my opinions somewhere, but their behavior has got to stop.



Might want to take your own advice sometimes. Not gonna say that I'm not a rude ***** 99% of the time on this website, but you aren't exactly the poster child of 'perfect' either.

And in terms of your opinions? you need to eventually accept that differing opinions can result in one side being rude. It's just going to happen.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, they have gotten rude towards me. And it's not just towards me for having different opinions. I tried to defend myself, but they won't believe me. I can understand if they are young, but if they are 20 years or older and act like this, then they have some serious problems. Everyone tried to warn them, be nice to them, and guide them, but they still want to act up. If they want to do this, that's fine. However, they're gonna realize that it could create a negative impact towards them in the future. They can't behave like this if they have a job or if they're in college. *Having contradictory opinions isn't considered bad, but to trash talk them for that is.* I'll stop pulling up my opinions somewhere, but their behavior has got to stop.



Weren't you considering refusing services to people with different economic views from yours?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Might want to take your own advice sometimes. Not gonna say that I'm not a rude ***** 99% of the time on this website, but you aren't exactly the poster child of 'perfect' either.
> 
> And in terms of your opinions— you need to eventually accept that differing opinions can result in one side being rude. It's just going to happen.



Nobody is perfect. Not me, you, or even the site staff. And I have been rude much more often than you have (at least what I know). Yeah, people are going to get rude at contradictory opinions, but the case in point is an extreme case. I am very disappointed in the few users (like 6 to 10 or something) who acted this rude, and they won't be forgiven for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Weren't you considering refusing services to people with different economic views from yours?



I decided not to deny service.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2015)

i've been taking notes for 6 hours rip
but i'm almost done yee-haw
but this coffee tastes like ass


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i've been taking notes for 6 hours rip
> but i'm almost done yee-haw
> but this coffee tastes like ass



Yeah, long notes like that are pretty boring. Can I share my records of procrastination?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to open up my game and stuff but I really don't want to plot reset Molly ;~;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I want to open up my game and stuff but I really don't want to plot reset Molly ;~;



I have a question here. How long did you hold your town for Molly? Like a day, a week? I'm asking because of how fast time is passing.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> i've been taking notes for 6 hours rip
> but i'm almost done yee-haw
> but this coffee tastes like ass



The coffee has bean compromised. Maybe it was poisoned.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 16, 2015)

gotta work in the morning but it's 2AM and my sleep schedule is still thrown off from driving 14 straight hours yesterday...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question here. How long did you hold your town for Molly? Like a day, a week? I'm asking because of how fast time is passing.



Hold my town? I just got her yesterday, I don't want to plot reset because I feel like it's going to turn into a situation like with Poppy where I spent 2 weeks doing it ><


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hold my town? I just got her yesterday, I don't want to plot reset because I feel like it's going to turn into a situation like with Poppy where I spent 2 weeks doing it ><



Oh, now I know who I'm thinking. Molly is cute.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

I want Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush! That is what bothering me! Why does Europe get all those things extremely late... It's set to be releasing somewhere in may


----------



## Naiad (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm playing a website where there's literally 6 people online
and someone beat me to an item fml


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Smithing skill in Skyrim. 80 for ebony/stahlrim rip


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

While I'm glad this Cold is nearly gone, I still feel very VERY tired.

But I don't wanna sleep incase my support worker calls fml.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

i feel tired too.

and idk what to get for lunch

and i want more records


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I want Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush! That is what bothering me! Why does Europe get all those things extremely late... It's set to be releasing somewhere in may



EU always sucks with releases take or give a few grandfathered exceptions. But yeah I hate that and that they never do physical distro properly.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> EU always sucks with releases take or give a few grandfathered exceptions. But yeah I hate that and that they never do physical distro properly.



Do you live in europe too? The distribution of games and amiibo here is not too bad actually. Either way the release dates are awfully late most of the time!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 16, 2015)

Always got a TON of HW, waits until school to do all of it -.- FML


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Do you live in europe too? The distribution of games and amiibo here is not too bad actually. Either way the release dates are awfully late most of the time!


Yes, Sweden but they are bad with this lol

Nintendo they always get all the LE's and **** but with PS Vita they're crap


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is it in rant form

Pointless Rant of the Day
I was always told that my core classes were held with such high regards. Once I started to look at all the work we received over a single weekend I now see that this statement makes no sense. Most of what we do is busy work or work that was assigned just to be assigned... now how does this seem fair? I mean I get it done but when looking at it overall I just do not understand why we need to do so much of the same thing repeatedly. I mean it was not the longest of assignments but it was just a lot of repeated things, take notes on a video we have already talked about in class-busy work, edit an essay your partner corrected in class- should have been done so busy work, do a song comparison for Romeo and Juliette- actual work instead of annotating which is usually busy work. That is just English alone.... Global Studies, annotate a reading of what we talked over in class- semi busy work but ok- WAIT then flow chart the reforms- What? ok uh Busy work. Int Science A/B- Lab question- partial busy work since we just did this ourselves, why do we need to re-explain it? Set B/Set A question(no one knows which one, she keeps changing them)- Real work since we have a test on Tuesday. But 5 assignments are all just busy work, that does not make sense to do so many things we already have done, it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes, Sweden but they are bad with this lol
> 
> Nintendo they always get all the LE's and **** but with PS Vita they're crap



Oh Sweden is also not really a country where Nintendo is aiming for, i live in The Netherlands lol


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been swamped with work from school and we're trying to move right now too so it's not exactly easy dealing with that stress and school stress. I'm moody a ton of the time and get annoyed easily, I road rage a ton and sometimes I say stuff I shouldn't. I'm due for a break soon tbh.

oh and I can't order my damn collectibles how I want to D: had to do some timestamp trading and that was annoying.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Augustus dies in The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 16, 2015)

my really good friend's going through some really tough stuff (just got diagnosed and has horrible parents) and it sucks because i can't help her: i live over 3000 miles from her and i'm really scared that she'll do something because she's attempted before and i can't constantly stay updated because i live so far and i'm just really worried


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

Literally **** timezones


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanna see my friend but idk how he feels about me, poop-e


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Dont like my bf and dont want to find new people. People are very boring and stupid. Who here knows how to hold a conversation!? *no one raises their hand*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

I for sure don't unless I find people who likes the same stuff as I do lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> Dont like my bf and dont want to find new people. People are very boring and stupid. Who here knows how to hold a conversation!? *no one raises their hand*



Lol you wouldn't expect it but i am actually really social in real life too!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol so I have almost 82k pageviews

im a celeb

gimme a white feather </3


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

Dumb Amazon packages. I ordered a bag and a case and they said "oh yeah, March 20th for sure."

Now it's "sry lol it's actually April 6th"


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Lol so I have almost 82k pageviews
> 
> im a celeb
> 
> gimme a white feather </3



I thought you said you're over the white feather >.>


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

Why does the word "oversharing" exist? If someone is upset about something, are they just supposed to keep it in simply because everyone else is too out of touch with their own emotions to bother listening? Is it just that they simply don't care? Is that why they keep telling people to just wait until they found someone who will listen? What if no one is willing to listen -- then what? What if the person is being abused or something, and no one IS willing to listen?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

oversharing doesn't just extend to people who actually do need people to listen.

what if grandpa wants to talk about his fetishes. that's too much info, grandpa.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

Norski said:


> oversharing doesn't just extend to people who actually do need people to listen.
> 
> what if grandpa wants to talk about his fetishes. that's too much info, grandpa.



That's not what I mean. I just mean the bad things that happen to people, but no one wants to talk about. Not someone's sex life.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah but ur original post was why the word "oversharing" existed.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes but that wasn't the point of the post. That question was rhetorical.


----------



## Radda (Mar 16, 2015)

Why am i always so boring to others.Plus my love is being put to the test &#55357;&#56440;


----------



## Lock (Mar 16, 2015)

The walking dead


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2015)

this guy in the library dogging me
he is about to catch these hands if he doesn't wipe that glare off his face


----------



## Lock (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> this guy in the library dogging me
> he is about to catch these hands if he doesn't wipe that glare off his face



Finger snap dem fightin' words. You go gurl.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 16, 2015)

I dropped my phone last week (or rather sent it to the ground because i took the shirt it was on top of in my locker) and it looks like some hipster cyberpunk filter 100% of the time oosp especially with my nerv overlay

The outer glass didn't crack so it looks all fine until you turn it on. I treat my electronics fairly well and never thought this would happen so this is extreme failure on my part hhhehh /hides phone forever


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

My stomach has been really unhappy today. Plus, people annoy me. 

(IRL people, don't start thinking I'm bad mouthing a TBT member)
((Ily all))


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 17, 2015)

That was BARELY worth the effort, Tree-Poogies. I'm TIRED of [anime/PO-KAY-MAHN!!!].


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2015)

Sick of certain terminologies, like "hipster", "hardcore gamer", etc. Gets to me too easily.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2015)

i can never remember to do homework ugh i hate myself for that

i dont like choir anymore i dont want to be in it but its well into the second semester so i cant change
i dont want to memorize 87362871643176 songs i dont want to go to afterschool practice
choir was fun at first but now its a hassle


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been sneezing non-stop for the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

the final exam/assignment for this course

2k + 2k words

fml


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 17, 2015)

the fact that my beard is so damn thin on the sides. I'm 6 months in and frustrated... the front and mustache areas are fine but the sides are definitely thinner. ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm doing something bad, and I know I am, but part of me really doesn't want to stop.  I should just stop.  I really should.  But....another part of me keeps saying: you're young.  You should do whatever you want.  I feel really guilty about the whole thing, and I don't really know what I want.


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 17, 2015)

Delayed flight. And my pile of work i need to do...


----------



## nekosync (Mar 17, 2015)

I swear, people at my school have no concept of _personal space._

say I'm waiting in line for some lunch. 89% of the time, some asswipe will be SO CLOSE to me that you'd swear we were super-glued together. one day, i'm going to flip out


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 17, 2015)

Some guy has been standing outside my office preaching the gospel to some lady for the past 15 minutes in his booming pastor voice. GET A ROOM!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Some guy has been standing outside my office preaching the gospel to some lady for the past 15 minutes in his booming pastor voice. GET A ROOM!



More like get a life lol


----------



## kassie (Mar 17, 2015)

It's incredibly obvious when someone powersaves. Ugh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm doing something bad, and I know I am, but part of me really doesn't want to stop.  I should just stop.  I really should.  But....another part of me keeps saying: you're young.  You should do whatever you want.  I feel really guilty about the whole thing, and I don't really know what I want.



I did this. I thought, "who cares, you can just deal with it later."

_bad, bad idea_

It's cool to be young and do whatever, but sometimes, that's still not a good reason to do certain things. 
I hope you figure it all out for yourself~


----------



## Radda (Mar 18, 2015)

my life is falling apart its like the earth kingdom being taken down by ba sing sei


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a cold and I just want to sleep but I can't stop sniffling and now I have the hiccups to boot. >.<


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm out of beer.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 18, 2015)

The floors are getting replaced in my house and there isn't carpet in the living room yet... At all. :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 18, 2015)

I drew an ask, loved it, but it has such an OBVIOUS spelling error and I already posted it ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

selcouth said:


> It's incredibly obvious when someone powersaves. Ugh.


Tbh I don't mind it if it's for getting items/Pok?mon/etc. that are region locked since childtendo is stupid when they release like that. Gonna leave it at that though.

Also this writing

ugh


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a 7 hour drive back to Iowa with only a few stops. I get car sick pretty bad, too. But, at least I get to see my cat!


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

My skin. My complexion started looking like the moon's surface since puberty


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

My teacher, please write instructions properly, damn it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

2 classes away until my first exam of the week... yay... My mental energy is drained.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

you know when you have a lot of ideas for your paper

then you sit and stare at the word document for hours because you can't get them on paper

yeah thats me


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you know when you have a lot of ideas for your paper
> 
> then you sit and stare at the word document for hours because you can't get them on paper
> 
> yeah thats me



That sounds like me when I'm trying to write stories. I have loads of ideas but I can't get them down. The hardest part is thinking of a good opening.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah.. I know kind of what to write about but.. it's like you need to get to it or something, I hate that mental ****ed phase though


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

It's been getting warmer the last few days and I'm already having tons of bug problems. 
I hate warm/hot weather. And bugs.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

im really sad and nervous and i dont really know why??
and i have to drive 7 hours to las vegas tonight, and catch a flight to new york at 6Am tomorrow and idk im just nervous???


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

I know I have like 8 more days to do this but ffffffuuu me no gusta


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Math


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

maths shucks imo.

also people using this freaking Chandelier song in every other commercial or trailer

it sucks using something good


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

Got a bug bite of sorts on my leg and it's really itchy. It's not even red anymore so I'm not worried but gah just stop!! I thought I felt it happen too but no spider so idk. Coulda been mosquito.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Glad we don't have much bugs this time of the year, mine always get itchy af and I always scratch them


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Welp, took my exam. I didn't even have enough time to finish it even though I was writing almost non-stop. Thanks professor </3.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 18, 2015)

argghhsgdjdgs why didn't i just do a _normal_ degree


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

My name. I went to Starbucks today and yet again, someone who works there got a name horribly wrong. I told them my name was Leela 'with a double e' and they spelt it *Eeleila.* I wish my parents spelt my name the standard way (Leila) so things like this didn't happen. I'm sure anyone with an unusually spelt name will understand the pain of a lifetime of correcting people spelling/saying your name.

Oh, and some people immediately associate my name with Futurama.

If you're wondering why I use my name as a username if I don't like it, it's because it's easy to remember and I couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Leela is better than Shaquisha


----------



## sheepie (Mar 18, 2015)

psychology exam tomorrow on 50 pages in the textbook & over 100 terms that i'm not familiar with _at all_. and i already have a 71... don't want to pay for failing that class.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

sheepie said:


> psychology exam tomorrow on 50 pages in the textbook & over 100 terms that i'm not familiar with _at all_. and i already have a 71... don't want to pay for failing that class.



Remember: When in doubt, just answer with "potatoes". Works for me.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

sheepie said:


> psychology exam tomorrow on 50 pages in the textbook & over 100 terms that i'm not familiar with _at all_. and i already have a 71... don't want to pay for failing that class.



You better study, study, study!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

People on the social media thread coming off as ignorant by saying *insert name of 
social media* is pointless for *insert assumption by someone who has clearly never used it* reason. Ughghhhh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't even know. I'm just sorta fed up with myself :V

My attitude and personality have just been changing and I don't know if it's a good thing but I'm sort of being all contradictory on my self annd uhghhhh i just feel like crap


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> I don't even know. I'm just sorta fed up with myself :V
> 
> My attitude and personality have just been changing and I don't know if it's a good thing but I'm sort of being all contradictory on my self annd uhghhhh i just feel like crap



I actually relate to this quite a bit. Just remember, very few things in life are going to stay consistent, including yourself, but you'll always learn to adapt to these changes and improve your life through them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Nothing I have been trying lately is helping my skin look better. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Must...not...scratch at scalp...


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Being alive. So a few days ago I cut the living hell out of my arm because of my depression. Here's what is contributing:

-My ex, the one who I still wish I was with, is with someone else, having such a great and fun loving time while I am in the dark being absorbed by my self hatred

-Everyone in school is so happy and laughing with their friends and I always sit alone at the lunch table because they think I am weird or something and never want to talk to me

-I am going no where in life. I can't do anything right, and I am just an overall loser in life.
Can I just be dead already?


----------



## sylveuns (Mar 18, 2015)

Miiverse. Everyone on there are little babies who believe they are entitled to everything. They got me banned.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> -snip-


Jesus ****ing christ, get help and get it NOW.

This is not right at all, nobody needs to go through this at all, get help while you still can!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> Being alive. So a few days ago I cut the living hell out of my arm because of my depression. Here's what is contributing:
> 
> -My ex, the one who I still wish I was with, is with someone else, having such a great and fun loving time while I am in the dark being absorbed by my self hatred
> 
> ...



- I don't know the details of that but you should probably not worry about what your ex is doing, it'll only stress you out more.

- Unless everyone in school came up to you and told you that they think that or you can read their minds, just go out and talk to them, because chances are that even if there are a few that think that, not all of them do.

If you're self harming, though, you definitely need a professional to help.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> - I don't know the details of that but you should probably not worry about what your ex is doing, it'll only stress you out more.
> 
> - Unless everyone in school came up to you and told you that they think that or you can read their minds, just go out and talk to them, because chances are that even if there are a few that think that, not all of them do.
> 
> If you're self harming, though, you definitely need a professional to help.




That's another thing. I am scared to go to a mental hospital, for the 9th time, in fear of my mom kicking me out of the house and leaving stuck even more in a place I don't want to be physically along with being stuck where I don't want to be mentally.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> That's another thing. I am scared to go to a mental hospital, for the 9th time, in fear of my mom kicking me out of the house and leaving stuck even more in a place I don't want to be physically along with being stuck where I don't want to be mentally.



There has to be some alternatives, though. Besides suffering alone, which is needless to say a terribad idea. Have you tried other methods before or just straight the the mental hospital?


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a therapist that comes to my place once a week. I take a lot of long walks and try to do some art stuff or something like video games. Not much helps or helps for a really short amount of time until I feel too depressed to do anything that makes me feel better.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> I have a therapist that comes to my place once a week. I take a lot of long walks and try to do some art stuff or something like video games. Not much helps or helps for a really short amount of time until I feel too depressed to do anything that makes me feel better.



Have you told your therapist that it wasn't really working?


----------



## Kishti (Mar 18, 2015)

I just found out I undersold my TBT/BTB By like, at least 8million before I knew anybetter.. -sigh-


----------



## tae (Mar 19, 2015)

i know that children are incredibly innocent- and don't know better, but at the same time i can't help but be appalled when i hear stories about young children taking advantage of younger children. it just really bothers me and i don't know how to act when i'm put in a situation where i'm forced to hear about things like this. i knew working in the medical field was going to be hard from day one- i knew what i was potentially getting into, but i just can't help but feel at a loss because of situation's i'm placed in.

it makes my stomach physically hurt with knotts knowing that innocent children are harmed so frequently- and that sometimes you can do everything in your power to help but damn i wish there was more i could do.


----------



## kassie (Mar 19, 2015)

Kishti said:


> I just found out I undersold my TBT/BTB By like, at least 8million before I knew anybetter.. -sigh-



Depends when you sold your TBT bells. If it was recently, then yes most likely.

There was a time, though, where the conversion rate was 100k-2mil, etc. per 100 TBT bells.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

These blisters on my feet are killer man


----------



## matcha (Mar 19, 2015)

i'm disgusted with myself because i feel everyone hates me, and i'm thinking up things to tell the therapist when i see him because soon i'll get a proper diagnosis but i always get anxious when i go so :^)


----------



## Kishti (Mar 19, 2015)

Roughly 2 months ago, thread was on 1/28 or so I believe. I was under the impression it was still 2mil per. @>@; A very nice person just gave me some bells though, that was very kind of them!  :c I was wondering why people kept offering 100, or 150/250 for villagers and thinking 'Wow that's really low" but then not realizing-- Not really it's actually alot. @>@;


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> These blisters on my feet are killer man



Drain them all that will make us all feel beter.


----------



## tae (Mar 19, 2015)

kidd wont leave my town. ughhhh


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 19, 2015)

My allergies are acting up again.


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

i am craving chocolate but the urge to resist is hard


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 19, 2015)

Doc appoint for suspected tonsillitis sigh. I've had it twice a year for the last 8 or so years and I'm too much of a wimp to get them removed :S


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

The quest in Skyrim, I can't seem to finish Boeathiah(idk how you spell it)'s calling cause whenever I trap someone it's a bug sigh good bye achievements


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Got it fixed, had to take some trash follower with me lol.

Now to collect the rest of the artifacts....


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes considering all he did was to look up where I posted and make total ignorant replies that weren't valid and he shouldn't have been continued in the first place.



Wrong. You're the top poster on this website everyday because you post every little thought that comes to your mind on the same 10 threads. So you constantly appear at the top of every page. Nice ego boost though, thinking I went out of my way to actually seek out all your posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

milkbae said:


> i am craving chocolate but the urge to resist is hard



I've becoming better at that. Mainly not to screw my teeth too badly x) I get your feeling though I have to try so hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Wrong. You're the top poster on this website everyday because you post every little thought that comes to your mind on the same 10 threads. So you constantly appear at the top of every page. Nice ego boost though, thinking I went out of my way to actually seek out all your posts.


Is wrong. Argument invalid.

I don't do it because ego boosts, I've been here for some time and I enjoy nice people not including you.


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> These blisters on my feet are killer man



i feel u man


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

My parents keep repeating stuff and not listening to meeee


----------



## Naiad (Mar 19, 2015)

my art teacher subtracted points from my homework because it was "too demure"

I drew flowers 
_I don't understand_


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

A spider just crawled up the back of my leg

I'm done
officially
with life


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Beardo said:


> A spider just crawled up the back of my leg
> 
> I'm done
> officially
> with life


Did he look like this???
/╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

When people lie about saying they contacted me and when people have jobs who don't deserve them.
Woman at work: we called you 10 times
The hell you did, stop lying all the time you dumb woman. I got all my other calls and texts and nothing came from you. You lied because you got caught not doing your work for the 100th time.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Hyogo cannot be bothered to pixel
Hyogo regrets making a shop
Hyogo feels like he can't game anymore

I need to be more casual ffs.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been a mess lately. I haven't had time to finish my homework, so I haven't been doing a lot of it. My math book is online, and it won't play unless I update the flash player. Whenever I do, it still says I need to update it. I am getting nothing done lately, and I typed this entirely without looking at the screen. I am so tired.


----------

